# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին արձանագրություն

## Chuk

> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԻՋԵՎ
> ԵՐԿԿՈՂՄ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԶԱՐԳԱՑՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
> ԱՐՁԱՆԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությունը.
> 
> Ղեկավարվելով նույն օրը ստորագրված Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին Արձանագրությամբ,
> 
> Նկատի ունենալով վստահության և երկկողմ շահերի հարգման վրա հիմնված երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման հեռանկարները,
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
*
Մոդերատորական: Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությանը վերաբերող գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ» թեմայից: Շնորհակալություն «lav tgha»-ին թեման բացելու համար:*

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009), Amourchik (26.09.2009), Aurora (02.09.2009), davidus (01.09.2009), REAL_ist (03.09.2009), Հայկօ (01.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերահաստատելով հավասարության, ինքնիշխանության, այլ պետությունների ներքին գործերին չմիջամտելու, տարածքային ամբողջականության և սահմանների անխախտելիության սկզբունքները հարգելու իրենց երկկողմ և բազմակողմ պարտավորությունները, …
> 
> Վերահաստատելով երկու երկրների միջև գոյություն ունեցող ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչումը` սահմանված միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրերով,…
> 
> իրականացնել երկու ժողովուրդների միջև փոխվստահության վերականգնմանն ուղղված պատմական հարթության երկխոսություն, այդ թվում` պատմական փաստաթղթերի և արխիվների գիտական, անկողմնակալ ուսումնասիրության միջոցով գոյություն ունեցող խնդիրների հստակեցման ու առաջարկների ձևակերպման համար…


Տեղյակ չե՞ք, դաշնակցականները խարակիրի չեն արե՞լ…
Մի խոսքով առևտուրը կայացավ։ Թուրքիան իր կողմից ապօրինաբար փակած սահմանը բացելու դիմաց կարգին գարանտներ ստացավ և այսքանով ամրագրվեց էսօրվա Հայաստանի անկարողության փաստը։

----------


## REAL_ist

Եղավ այն, ինչ ուշ թե շուտ պետքա լիներ: Մեր համար լռիվ ընդունելի արձանագրություն են ստորագրել: Մի մոռացեք, որ սահման փակողը հենց Թուրքիան էր, ոչ թե մենք: Ադրբեջանը հիմա իրան տեղ չի գտնում, հույսերը կապված մեծ ախպոր հետ չարդարացան:
Ոնց սահմանը բացեցին, տենց էլ ցեղասպանությունն են ճանաչելու, չկասկածեք:

----------


## ministr

Ռեալիստ ջան, մենք դժվար թե թուրքերին "զաստավիտ" անեինք, որ սահման բացեն. ուրեմն ստեղից մի օգուտ ունեն. էնքան մեծ օգուտ, որ իրանց և իրանց պուճուր ախպոր թշնամուն ապաշրջափակելը աչքներին չի գալիս: Հիմա հարցը նայա թե էդ ինչ օգուտա: Հարսին ում հետևով են լավություն անում....

----------


## Marduk

> Ոնց սահմանը բացեցին, տենց էլ ցեղասպանությունն են ճանաչելու, չկասկածեք:


Ի՞նչ ցեղասպանություն
Իսկ եղել է արդյոք ցեղասպանություն։
Բա պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովը ինչի համար է՞

հ․գ․ իսկ բաց սահմանը կտեսնեք երազներում
http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-09-01/5980/

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալիստ ջան, մենք դժվար թե թուրքերին "զաստավիտ" անեինք, որ սահման բացեն. ուրեմն ստեղից մի օգուտ ունեն. էնքան մեծ օգուտ, որ իրանց և իրանց պուճուր ախպոր թշնամուն ապաշրջափակելը աչքներին չի գալիս: Հիմա հարցը նայա թե էդ ինչ օգուտա: Հարսին ում հետևով են լավություն անում....


Թուրքերը ոչ մի օգուտ չունեն, այդ պատճառով կաշխատեն հնարավորինս ձգձգել ու խոչընդոտներ հարուցել. միայն ձևական միջազգային հանրության աչքում բարձրանալն է: Եթե կարող ես, 90-ականների սկզբի պատմությունը թերթիր :Wink: 

Այսինքն՝ դու երևի ականատես էլ եղած կլինես :Think:

----------

REAL_ist (28.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> *Թուրքերը ոչ մի օգուտ չունեն*, այդ պատճառով կաշխատեն հնարավորինս ձգձգել ու խոչընդոտներ հարուցել. միայն ձևական միջազգային հանրության աչքում բարձրանալն է: Եթե կարող ես, 90-ականների սկզբի պատմությունը թերթի


իսկ ըստ ինձ, շատ լավ էլ ունեն.. պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Թուրքիայի` եվրաինտեգրման գործընթացի առաջին խանգարող հանգամանքը հարևանների հետ բարեդրացիական հարաբերությունների բացակայությունն է... ու ամեն անգամ Թուրքիայի երեսին են շպրտում էս փաստը....

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկ ըստ ինձ, շատ լավ էլ ունեն.. պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Թուրքիայի` եվրաինտեգրման գործընթացի առաջին խանգարող հանգամանքը հարևանների հետ բարեդրացիական հարաբերությունների բացակայությունն է... ու ամեն անգամ Թուրքիայի երեսին են շպրտում էս փաստը....


Իսկ Եվրոպան վերջերս հայտարարել է ինտեգրացիայի <<դադարի>> մասին :Wink: 
Եվրոպան, երբ ցանկանում է թուրքերին ինչ-որ բան պարտադրել, հիշեցնում է պատմությունը, եթե պատմական կնճիռն էլ հարթվի, Եվրոպան մի ուրիշ կետ կգտնի՝ Թուրքիայի մուտքը Եվրոպա կասեցնելու համար: Բայց ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ նույնիսկ կխոչընդոտեն պատմական կնճռի հարթմանը. Եվրոպային պետք չի զարգացած, գերհզոր մահմեդական աշխարհ:

----------

REAL_ist (28.09.2009), Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց ես ավելի հակված եմ մտածել, որ նույնիսկ կխոչընդոտեն պատմական կնճռի հարթմանը. Եվրոպային պետք չի զարգացած, գերհզոր մահմեդական աշխարհ:


համաձայն եմ, դա հենց տենց էլ կա.. բայց մի մոռացի, որ Թուրքիան ՆԱՏՕ-ի 2-րդ երկիրն է, ու նրան վաղ թե ուշ հնարավոր չի լինի մերժել... իսկ Թուրքիան էլ կամաց կամաց փորձում է վերացնել ինտեգրման դեմ կանգնած խոչընդոտները.... սա ուղղակի ժամանակի հարց պետք է որ լինի..

----------

Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> համաձայն եմ, դա հենց տենց էլ կա.. բայց մի մոռացի, որ Թուրքիան ՆԱՏՕ-ի 2-րդ երկիրն է, ու նրան վաղ թե ուշ հնարավոր չի լինի մերժել... իսկ Թուրքիան էլ կամաց կամաց փորձում է վերացնել ինտեգրման դեմ կանգնած խոչընդոտները.... սա ուղղակի ժամանակի հարց պետք է որ լինի..


Դավիթ ջան, դու էլ մի մոռացի, որ Եվրոպան ցանկանում է անկախ լինել ԱՄՆ-ից :Wink:  Ու Թուրքիային էլ, իմ կարծիքով, կօգտագործեն՝ ցույց տալու համար ԱՄՆ-ի թույլ դերը Եվրոպայում: Իսկ թե հետո ինչ կլինի, կախված է <<առևտրական պայմանագրից>>:

----------

davidus (01.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստ ջան, մենք դժվար թե թուրքերին "զաստավիտ" անեինք, որ սահման բացեն. ուրեմն ստեղից մի օգուտ ունեն. էնքան մեծ օգուտ, որ իրանց և իրանց պուճուր ախպոր թշնամուն ապաշրջափակելը աչքներին չի գալիս: Հիմա հարցը նայա թե էդ ինչ օգուտա: Հարսին ում հետևով են լավություն անում....


Թուրքերը հաստատ իրենց կամքով չեն այս քայլին գնում, ԱՄՆ-ի ու միջազգային հանրության ճնշման արդյունքը կլինի սահմանի բացումը, եթե իհարկե Թուրքիան իրեն հատուկ խաղեր չսկսի տալ, մասնավորապես պառլամենտը չմերժի:
Ինչ մնումա պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովին, դա միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովա, որը քննարկելուա պատմական փաստերի հետ կապված պետությունների խնդիրները: Հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը չի նշանակում, որ այնտեղ պետքա ապացուցվի ցեղասպանության փաստը, այլ կներկայացվեն ապացույցները և կարվեն առաջարկներ: Եթե չլինեն շփումներ և քննարկումներ, այդ հարցը առաջ չի գնա, մի մոռացեք, որ վերջին հաշվով Թուրքիային պետքա հասցնենք նրան որ ընդունի ցեղասպանությունը, ոչ թե ԱՄՆ-ին կամ այլ պետությունների: Իսկ դրան հասնելու միջոցներից մեկն էլ այդ թեմաներով քննարկումներն են:

Ամեն դեպքում ես դրական եմ գնահատում այս արձանագրությունները, ամեն տեսակ բանբասանքի նման մտավախությունները չնչին են սպասվող օգուտներից: Ամենակարևորը փաստնա, որ Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության վերաբերյալ ոչ մի բառ անգամ չկա, ինչը այդքան ուզում էր մեր հարևան Ադրբեջանը:




> պետք չի մոռանալ, որ Թուրքիայի` եվրաինտեգրման գործընթացի առաջին խանգարող հանգամանքը հարևանների հետ բարեդրացիական հարաբերությունների բացակայությունն է.


Թուրքիայի ԵՄ մուտքի միակ խանգարող հանգամանքը Եվրոպական գերտերությունների կտրուկ դեմ լինելն է, մնացածը ձևական պատճառներ ու հիմնավորումներ են, որոնք ցանկության դեպքում կարող են հեշտությամբ շրջանցվել: Թուրքիան սենց թե նենց մոտակա տանսամյակում ԵՄ մտնելու շանսեր չունի:

----------

Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ռեալիստ ջան, մենք դժվար թե թուրքերին "զաստավիտ" անեինք, որ սահման բացեն. ուրեմն ստեղից մի օգուտ ունեն. էնքան մեծ օգուտ, որ իրանց և իրանց պուճուր ախպոր թշնամուն ապաշրջափակելը աչքներին չի գալիս: Հիմա հարցը նայա թե էդ ինչ օգուտա: Հարսին ում հետևով են լավություն անում....


...Իսկ օգուտը հսկայական է  :Smile: : Թուրքիան փակ սահմանի պատճառով տնտեսական ահռելի կորուստներ է ունենում (դե, ոչ թե կորուստ է կրում, այլ զրկվում է հավելյալ շահույթից): Սահմանը բացելով՝ Թուրիքան, օրինակ, միանում է ռուսական երկաթուղուն: Թուրքիայի՝ փակ սահման ունենալը նաև լավ քաղաքական խաղաքարտ է Թուրքիայի հակառակորդների ձեռքին: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե շուտով սկսեն արագացված տեմպերով Կիպրոսի հարցն էլ լուծել: Մի ուրիշ ֆանտաստիկ տարբերակ էլ է մտքովս անցնում. Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում, Թուրքիայի տարածքով ՆԱՏՈ-ի «խաղաղապահ» ուժերի մուտք Ղարաբաղ՝ Հայաստանի տարածքով (չէ, սա լրիվ հեքիաթային է բայց  :Smile:  ): Ամեն դեպքում՝ փակ սահման ունենալը հիմա ոչ մի տեղ և ոչ մի երկրի ձեռնտու լինել չի կարող:

Իսկ այ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու փաստը ցավալի է: Ի վերջո, հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման փաստը և քննարկումների արձանագրությունները կմնան, իսկ սահմանը ցանկացած պահի կարող է կրկին փակվել:

Ինձ մեկ այլ հարց է խիստ հետաքրքրում. հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում Ռուսաստանի դերը  :Jpit: : Ի վերջո, ինչքան էլ տխուր է, բայց միջազգային բեմում Հայաստանի շուրթերով Ռուսաստանն է խոսում: Թուրքիան, իր հերթին, բնականաբար՝ անհամեմատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ ֆիգուր է, սակայն նրա հետևում էլ ԱՄՆ-ի ստվերն է երևում: Արդյո՞ք պատահական է, որ տարածաշրջանում փորձ է արվում մի տեղում լարումը թուլացնելու, եթե մեկ այլ տեղում՝ Իրանում, այդ լարումն անընդհատ աճում է: Չգիտեմ, ուղղակի բարձրաձայն և ոչ այնքան խորը մտածում եմ:

----------

Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հայկօ ջան հաստատ իմացի, Թուրքիան ցանկություն չունի սահմանը բացելու ու քո նշած օգուտները չնչին բաներ են Թուրքիայի նման հզոր պետության համար :Wink:  Փակ սահմանով Հայաստանը ավելի շատ է իրենց ձեռնտու: Էլ չեմ ասում Ադրբեջանի շահի մասին, ինչը Թուրքիան միշտ էլ հաշվիա առնում:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009), Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...Իսկ օգուտը հսկայական է : Թուրքիան փակ սահմանի պատճառով տնտեսական ահռելի կորուստներ է ունենում (դե, ոչ թե կորուստ է կրում, այլ զրկվում է հավելյալ շահույթից): Սահմանը բացելով՝ Թուրիքան, օրինակ, միանում է ռուսական երկաթուղուն: Թուրքիայի՝ փակ սահման ունենալը նաև լավ քաղաքական խաղաքարտ է Թուրքիայի հակառակորդների ձեռքին: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե շուտով սկսեն արագացված տեմպերով Կիպրոսի հարցն էլ լուծել: Մի ուրիշ ֆանտաստիկ տարբերակ էլ է մտքովս անցնում. Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում, Թուրքիայի տարածքով ՆԱՏՈ-ի «խաղաղապահ» ուժերի մուտք Ղարաբաղ՝ Հայաստանի տարածքով (չէ, սա լրիվ հեքիաթային է բայց  ): Ամեն դեպքում՝ փակ սահման ունենալը հիմա ոչ մի տեղ և ոչ մի երկրի ձեռնտու լինել չի կարող:


Հայկօ ջան, Թուրքիայի օգուտը բաց սահմանի դեպքում՝ տնտեսական առումով, շաաաատ չնչին է, ու հենց այդ նկատառումով էլ երբեք խանդավառված չի եղել Արցախի պատերազմից հետո սահման բացել:  :Wink: 

Քաղաքական առումով՝ էլի շոշափելի առաջընթաց կհամարվի, բայց էլի եմ ասում, ԵՄ-ն մտադիր չէ Թուրքիային իր շարքերը ներգրավել...




> Իսկ այ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու փաստը ցավալի է: Ի վերջո, հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման փաստը և քննարկումների արձանագրությունները կմնան, իսկ սահմանը ցանկացած պահի կարող է կրկին փակվել:
> 
> Ինձ մեկ այլ հարց է խիստ հետաքրքրում. հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում Ռուսաստանի դերը : Ի վերջո, ինչքան էլ տխուր է, բայց միջազգային բեմում Հայաստանի շուրթերով Ռուսաստանն է խոսում: Թուրքիան, իր հերթին, բնականաբար՝ անհամեմատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ ֆիգուր է, սակայն նրա հետևում էլ ԱՄՆ-ի ստվերն է երևում: Արդյո՞ք պատահական է, որ տարածաշրջանում փորձ է արվում մի տեղում լարումը թուլացնելու, եթե մեկ այլ տեղում՝ Իրանում, այդ լարումն անընդհատ աճում է: Չգիտեմ, ուղղակի բարձրաձայն և ոչ այնքան խորը մտածում եմ:


Լավ էլ բարձրաձայն խորհում ես :Wink: 
ԱՄՆ-ը, իմ կարծիքով, խնդիր է դրել իր առջև լուծել տարածաշրջանում բոլոր խնդիրները, միավորել Անդրկովկասը և ուղղել գլուխ բարձրացնող Իրանի դեմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ԱՄՆ-ը, իմ կարծիքով, խնդիր է դրել իր առջև լուծել տարածաշրջանում բոլոր խնդիրները, միավորել Անդրկովկասը և ուղղել գլուխ բարձրացնող Իրանի դեմ:


Ես կասեի՝ իր առջև խնդիր է դրել լուծել տարածաշրջանում բոլոր խնդիրները, միավորել Անդրկովկասը, ապա այդ ամբողջ աջաբ-սանդալը միավորել Իրանի *հետ* և վերջնականապես կզցնել առանց այն էլ սկող Ռուսաստանին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես կասեի՝ իր առջև խնդիր է դրել լուծել տարածաշրջանում բոլոր խնդիրները, միավորել Անդրկովկասը, ապա այդ ամբողջ աջաբ-սանդալը միավորել Իրանի *հետ* և վերջնականապես կզցնել առանց այն էլ սկող Ռուսաստանին:


Դա հնարավոր կլինի միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ Իրանում ռեալ աշխարհիկ իշխանություն լինի, իշխանության գլուխ էլ՝ ԱՄՆ-ի դրածոն: Այսինքն՝ գաղափարական հիմքը դրված կլինի՝ ամեն ինչ իր ծրագրածով տանելու համար: Իսկ այս պայմաններում Իրանը պատերազմի դուրս կգա ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ, Ռուսաստանն էլ ձեռքերը ծալած հո չի՞ նստելու: Մի հատ <<Վրաստան>> էլ կանի՝ թեկուզ Ադրբեջանում: Գուցե իր սխալը ուղղի, մինի կայսրությունն էլ փլուզի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չգիտեմ սահմանը բացել ինչ տնտեսական օգուտներ կամ վնասներ է տալու, բայց դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելն ու պարտավորվելը, որ պիտի մշակութային կապեր հաստատվեն, ու պիտի պահպանվեն ժողվուրդների մշակութային ժառանգությունները, համարում է խիստ դրական: Հաշվի առեք, որ թուրքերը մշակութային ժառանգություն, որպես այդպիսին, չունեն: Իսկ մենք ունենք հսկայական ժառանգություն, որն անտերության է մատնված Թուրքիայի տարածքում: Մեր խելոքները լավ կանեն, որ կամաց կամաց, ոչ թե խթանեն տուրիզը Հայաստանից դեպի Թուրքիայի միջերկրածովյան ափերը, այլ արտասահմանից Հայաստան, ու բաց սահմանով դեպի Արևմտյան Հայաստան: Համ մոտիկ կլինի, համ էլ արդարացի: 

Իսկ տնտեսական առումով, հետևանքները մոտ ժամանակներս դեռ չենք զգալու: Առանց բաց սահմանների էլ Հայաստանը ողողված է թուրքական ապրանքներով, իսկ մենք Թուրքիային մատակարարում ենք փողոտ տուրիստներ ու մարմնավաճառներ:  Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, վրացական միջնորդությունից հրաժավելը ավելի կէժանացնի թուրքական ապրանքները Հայաստանում, ու մոտ ապագայում ահագին ազգային արտադրողներ մրցակցությունից դուրս կմնան: Դրա համար մեր կառավարությունն ավելի խելացի պիտի լինի, ու ժամ առաջ ազատվի իրեն ծառայող մոնոպոլիստ օլիգարխներից, որ մեր տնտեսությունն էլ դառնա այնքան մրցունակ, որ քիչ թե շատ դիմադրի թուրքական ճնշմանը: 

Իսկ Թուրքիայի օգուտներն, իմ կարծիքով, ակնհայտ են: Դրանք տնտեսական բնույթի չեն ու չեն էլ կարող լինել - տնտեսական առումով Հայաստանը շատ փոքրիկ պատառ է թուրքերի համար, որ որևէ ազդեցություն ունենա նրա տնտեսության վրա: Հարցը նրանում է, որ Թուրքիան ամենայն հավանականությամբ կորցնում է երբևէ ԵՄ մտընելու հույսը, ու որպես դրան այլընտրանք ձգտելու է դառնալ տարածաշրջանի կենտրոնաձիգ ուժը: Իսկ դրա համար փակ սահմաններ պետք չեն, - դրա համար պետք են Թուրքիայի հետ պինդ կապված վասալներ: Ռուսական լծից փախչող անդրկովկասի համար ստեղծվում է նոր ծանրության կենտրոն, որի շուրջ նրանց ստիպելու են համախմբվել: 

Գազամուղներ, նավթամուղներ, ճանապարհներ, առևտուր, ու մեկ էլ բոլորս առավոտյան իրար հանդիպելուց ասում ենք յախշալար:  :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեղյակ չե՞ք, դաշնակցականները խարակիրի չեն արե՞լ…
> Մի խոսքով առևտուրը կայացավ։ Թուրքիան իր կողմից ապօրինաբար փակած սահմանը բացելու դիմաց կարգին գարանտներ ստացավ և այսքանով ամրագրվեց էսօրվա Հայաստանի անկարողության փաստը։


Խառակիրի չեն արել, բակց հասցրել են մազալու հայտարարություն անել: 




> ՀՅԴ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 2009թ. օգոստոսի 31-ին պաշտոնապես հրապարակվեց Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջեւ հարաբերությունների զարգացմանն ուղղված փաստաթղթերի փաթեթը:
> 
> Հայաստանն ու հայությունը մտան մի նոր շրջափուլ, որը հղի է բազմաթիվ վտանգներով:
> 
> Այս մասին էր ահազանգում ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը, երբ քաղաքական այս գործընթացի հենց սկզբից պարբերաբար արտահայտում էր իր սկզբունքային հետեւյալ դիրքորոշումները.
> 
> ա. Իբրեւ հարեւան պետություններ` Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան ի վերջո պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկեն հարաբերությունների բնականոնացման ուղղությամբ: Սակայն երկու երկրների միջեւ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կարող են հաստատվել Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմամբ եւ հայ ժողովրդի իրավունքների վերականգմամբ միայն: Առանց նախապայման­ների դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը եւ շրջափակման վերացումը այս ճանապարհի սոսկ առաջին քայլերն են:
> 
> ...


ՀՅԴ-ն փաստորեն ՑՌՈՒ ա դառնում, բացահայտելու ու չեզոքացնելու են վտանգները: Տենաս ոնց են անելու ? Երևաի գաղտնիք ա, որ հանկարծ թշնամին չիմանա:

----------


## Elmo

Իրականում թուրքերը հայերին հերթական անգամ խափելու են, ու դաշնակները ուզում են էդ փաստը «կանխագուշակել», որպես «հեռատես» քաղաքական ուժ: Հետագայում իրանց գովազդային հոլովակում կօգտագործեն, թե մենակ դաշնակցությունն էր էնքան հեռատես, որ էս ամեն ինչը կանխատեսեց: Ընտրեք մեզ և մենք ամեն ինչ կկանխատեսենք ու կչեզոքացնենք:

Հիմա եփած հավին էլ ա պարզ Սերժը ինչի ա էդքան վիզ դրել սահմանները բացելու: Մի քանի տամոժնու պետի ավելորդ պաշտոնում մի քանի բարեկամ նշանակելն ու թուրքական ապրանքների ներմուծման մոնոպոլիան հերթական լֆիկին տալը երբեք իրան վնաս չի բերել:
Իսկ իմ համար էդ սահմանները կամ բաց, կամ փակ միևնույնն են: Լավ ա փակ, քան բաց:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (01.09.2009), Արամ (10.10.2009), Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հիմա եփած հավին էլ ա պարզ Սերժը ինչի ա էդքան վիզ դրել սահմանները բացելու: Մի քանի տամոժնու պետի ավելորդ պաշտոնում մի քանի բարեկամ նշանակելն ու թուրքական ապրանքների ներմուծման մոնոպոլիան հերթական լֆիկին տալը երբեք իրան վնաս չի բերել:
> Իսկ իմ համար էդ սահմանները կամ բաց, կամ փակ միևնույնն են: Լավ ա փակ, քան բաց:


Չէ, ինչու՞ մենակ դրա համար: Շուտով՝ իր հաջորդ տարեդարձի օրը, Հայլուրով կլսենք հաղորդավարի գեղգեղուն ձայնը, որը մեզ կպատմի, թե ինչպես Սերժ Ազատիչը, Սպինոզայի, Հաննիբալի ու Ռուզվելտի հետ ուս ուսի, մտորեց ու հասկացավ, որ հայ ազգի փրկությունը բաց սահմանների մեջ է, ապա գործի դրեց իր ողջ կարկառուն եռանդն ու աշխատասիրությունը, իր ողջ անզուգական հանճարն ու մարդասիրությունը ու, ընթացքում սեփական անձը անլուր չարչարանքների ու զրկանքների ենթարկելով, տիտանական ջանքերի գնով միանձնյա կոտրեց ժանգոտ կողպեքն ու դրեց Հայաստանին դեպի պայծառ ապագա տանող ռելսերի առաջին շպալը: Զուգահեռ մենք կտեղեկանանք, որ հայ-թուրքական ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ հայ տասնմեկ դյուցազունները խաղի ժամանակ ընտրել էին Ալեքսանդր Մեծի փաղանգների դասավորությունը՝ ըննդեմ մեր հրոսակ թուրք եղբայրների: Նաև կես բառով կասվի, որ դաշնակները ցիրկի կռուգում այրել են Տանզանիայում թուրք համայնքի ժեկի պետի նկարը՝ կրակը թեժացնելով հայրենասիրական երգերով:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

Թուրքական սահմանի բացումը մենք *դիտարկում ենք շատ ավելի նեղ տեսանկյունից քան կա*: 
Կա 2 սցենար- լավատեսական և վատատեսական:
*Լավատեսականը:*
Սահմանի բացումը էականորեն կնսեմացնի Վրաստանի դերը ռեգիոնում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց, երբ գոնե մի քիչ կպարզեցվեն հարցերը նաև Ադրբեջանի հետ, *Վրաստանը միակ-տարանցիկից կդառնա ալտերնատիվ-տարանցիկ*: 
Ալտերատիվ մեծածավալ ներկրումների երկրորդ ուղին նաև Թուրքիայով, կիջեցնի մանրածախ գները Հայաստանում: Կհայտնվեն մեծածավալի թուրք ներկրողները, որոնք մտնելով հայկական շուկա,  հաստատ առավելություններ կունենան կաշառք չտալու առումով և *լֆիկների դիրքերը կնսեմանան*: 
Նկատելի կմեծանա հայ տուրիստների հոսքը դեպի թուրքական հանգստավայրեր: Կիջնեն հայկական հանգստավայրերի գները, *մի կիչ կուլտուրա կմտնի հայաստանյան սպասարկման մեջ*: 
Ռուսաստանը ստիպված կլինի հաշտվել ռեգիոնում իր դիրքի կրիտիկական նսեմացմեան հետ ու Հայաստանի հետ *ստիպված կլինի համագործակցել, այլ ոչ թե բալահովիտներ տրաքացնել*:
Եթե այս պայմանագրերից իսկապես բացակայում է Ղարաբաղայան հարցը, ապա Թուրքիայով  թուրքերի հետ կապի սկիզբը փոխում է Հայաստան- Թուրքիա և Հայաստան –Ադրբեջան  առաջնությունների ակցենտները: *Փոքրանում է   Ադրբեջանի վետո- ուժը Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ* Հայաստանի հետ կապված հարցերում: 
Եթե այս պայմանագրերը իսկապես հանգեցնեն սահմանը բացմանը, ապա տեղաշարջը կարող է լուրջ լինել: 
Լեզվի առումով հայ- ռուսերենից կանցնենք հայ-թուրքերենի+ անգլերենի ելևեջներով: Այլ կուլտուրական նորամուծություններ պետք չեն լինի: Մի գուցե թուրքական գավառները ավելի ազատորեն վերցնեն մեզանում մշակված թուրքականը: 
*Վատատեսականը*
Ոչ մի սահման էլ չի բացվի, հայերին նորից կկազացնեն, թղթեր ստորագրել կտան ու նորից դուրս կշպրտեն: 
Այսպիսի ելքի մեջ են շահագռգռված համարյա թե բոլոր հարևանները, Ռուսաստանը /100 տոկոս/, ներառած նաև մեր օլիգարխները:
Ճիշտ է, այս անգամ բացարձակ խաբելը Թուրքիային  ձեռնտու չէ: Իրենք կուզենան աշխարհին ցույց տալ մեր կզած լինելը,  քանի որ դա հիմա իրենց իսկապես պետք է:
Մյուս կողմից էլ *եթե սահմաններ բացվեն, ապա մեր արտաքին  հարաբերությունները այդ երկրի հետ պետք է լրջորեն սպասարկվեն, որովհետև Թուրքերը որպես առողջ գիշատիչ,  փորձելու են միշտ էլ ընթացքում լրացուցիչ առավելություններ ամրապնդել*: 
Ելնելով հայ- ռուսական փորձից, կասեմ, որ *3 տարի հետո ոնց որ հիմա ռուսների տակ ենք կզած, կդառնանք թուրքերի ստրուկը*: 
Դրա համար, իմ կարծիքով,  *որ տարբերակով էլ գնանք նույն արդյունքն ենք ստանալու*:  :Bad:

----------

Amourchik (02.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

ԱՀԱ° ԹԻՒՐՔԸ…
ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆԱԿԱՆԻւրաքանչիւր Հայ պէտք է պահէ այս նամակը, ի հարկին կախէ զայն իր տան պատէն:
Կարդացէք զայն. թարգամանութիւն է. բնագիրը թիւրքերէնª քիչ անդին, քլիշէ եղած, ափսոս, ֆոտոքոփին ժամանակի ընթացքին գունաթափ եղած: Զայն գրած եւ ստորագրած է յանուն “Նիւ Եորքի Թուրք Ուսանողական Միութեան” ՕՐԳՀԱՆ ԳԱՐԱԳԷԱԶԻՄ, հաւանաբար 1965 թուին, Ապրիլեանեղեռնի 50-ամեակին:
Կարեւոր այս փաստաթուղթը մեզի ղրկած է Լոս Անճելըսեն Լեւոն Երկաթ, հետեւեալ տեղեկութիւններով.“Սոյն նամակին անգլերեն պատճենը ղրկուած է Նախագահ Նիքսընին, Մ.Ն.Օրէնսդիր ժողովին. Միացեալ Ազգերու )ՄԱԿ( ներկայացուցչական Տան, Սանդա Պարպարայի դատաւորներուն. Ըճրադատ Ատեանին եւ դատաւորին, նաեւ ամերիկեան թերթերուն: Լատինական տառերով գրուած թրքերեն այս նամակը Ապրիլեան Եղեռնի 50-ամեակի առիթով ղրկուած է կարգ մը հայերու: Կը պատկերացնէ շատ յստակ կերպով
ԱՅՍՕՐՈՒԱՆ ԹԻՒՐՔԸ, ԵՒ ՀԱՄԱԼՍԱՐԱՆԱԿԱՆ Թիւրքը: Կրնանք ըսել մեկ բան-նոյն Թիւրքն է, միայն թե աւելի գերարդիական զգացումով”:
Ճանչնանք Թիւրքը: Դեռ չեն ճանչեր: Այս նամակը քիչ մը պիտի ճանչնէ զայն:
*
ՆԱՀԱՏԱԿՆԵՐԸ ՀԻՇԵԼՈւ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԻՉ ՄԻՈՒԹԵԱՆ*
Ով վարանոց, աղտոտ, ապօրէն ծնունդ մարդկային թափթփուկներ, տգեդ կովերու հոտ, ձեր յետին նպատակներուն համար, օրօրոցի մանուկներն իսկ օձի թոյնով պատուաստեցինք եւ ամէն կողմ թոյն սրսկեցիք:
Ով դուք ապերախտ խոզերու հավաքածոյ, ստորնացած շահատակներ, եոթը տեղէ վտարուած խամաճիկներ: 50 տարիներէ ի վեր քաղաքակրթութեան մէջն եք, տակաւին մարդ չկրցաք ըլլալ, ով իմաստակ էշեր:
“Թուրքերը մեզ ջարդեցին կ°ըսեք”, ձեր հասակէն աւելի մեծ սխալներ կը գործէք. ըրո°ւն հետ կը չափուինք, որմէ ինչ կուզէք. չէք գիտեր:
Ձեր անտեղի գրգռումներով եւ վտանգաւոր ձեռնարկներով աշխարհիս առջեւ խայտառակուցեաք, յիմար էշեր:
Ագաւասիկ, աշխարհի բոլոր ազգերուն մէջ, բարի համբաւ ունեցող թուրքը զէնքին ապաւինելով, տակավին քանի¯ միլիոնանիծուած ահյեր սուրէ անցընելու համար կարգի կը կսպասէ:
Անիծեալ Հայերը աշխարհիս երեսէն պիտի մի անգամ ընդմիշտ մաքրենք, ասիկա մեր սրբազան մարգարէին պատգամն է:
Ով Իսլամ աշխարհ լավ գիտցէք թէ հայ թշուառականները աշխարհիս երեսէն չոչնչացուցած, աշխարհիս խաղաղութիւն եւ ազատութիւն պիտի չունենայ:
Մոհամմէտի սիրոյն համար, իւրաքանչյուր թշուառական հայ մը որ սպաննէք, արքայութեան պիտիարժանանաք:
Ով վախկոտ, սմսեղուկ կեղծ ֆետայիններ, ով պոռոտախօս յեղափոխականներ, առանց շունի գիղ էք գտած, անպիտաններ, առանց գաւազանի աջ ու ձախ կը հարուածէք:
Ունիք ձեր մէջ էշ ֆետայիններ, ուր են, ինչ կը սպասէք, եթէ կրնաք, ինչու երթալով Թուրքէն ՎԱՆԸ, ՄՈՒՇԸ, ՊԻԹԼԻՍԸ, ԿԱՐՍԸ, ԱՐՏԱՀԱՆԸ չէք առներ, վախկոտ կռուազաններ, ձեզ կը սպասէ թուրք Մէհմէտճիկը:
Շատ մօտ ատենէն ձեր Հայաստանն ալ գերեզմանի պիտի վերածնեք Աստուծոյ ուժով եւ Մարգարէի օգնութեամբ. այս պիտի իմանաք: Աստուած հայ ազգի ճակատագիրը Թուրքին ափին մէջ դրած է: Սա լաւ գիտցէք, թէ ո°չ մարգարեները եւ ո°չ ալ որեւէ ազգ կարող է ձեզ մեր ձեռքէն ազատել: 66.000 Պոլսահայեր մեր ձեռքերուն մէջ պատանդներ են, մեր ոչխարներըª մորթուելու:
Ձեր 27 եկեղեցիները-կը նշանակէ բոլոր եկեղեցիները-ձեր գլխուն վրայ պիտի փլցնենք, իսկ ձեր ղեկավարներն ալ իրենց ոտքերէն պիտի կախենք:
Հապա ձեր այդ կրոնական առաջնորդները, փողոցներուն մէջ իրենց փորոտիքները դուրս պիտի թափենք: Թո°ղ ամբողջ աշխարհ ականատես ըլլայ եւ տեսնէ, թէ թուրքի անսահման ոյժը աշխարհի կը հաւասարի:
Ո¯վ առանց թամբի եզի գլուխներ, այնքան ատեն որ այս գլուխը կը կրէք, մինչեւ աշխարհիս վերջը մարդ պիտի չըըլաք: Ո¯վ խեղճ, շփացած գինով իմաստակներ, ո°չ քաղաքականութենէ եւ ո°չ ալ քաղաքակրթութենէ գաղափար ունիք. ձեր տգէտ մարգարէին կը նմանիք:
Ո¯վ անաստուած թշուառականներ, կամ Միւսլիման պէտք է դառնաք եւ ընդունիք ճշմարիտ կրօնքը եւ կամ աշխարհիս երեսէն ձեզ պիտի ոչնչացնենք:
Ահաւասիկ այս է ձեր ճակատագիրը. ոչ Ռուս արջին ապաւինեցէք եւ ոչ ալ Ընգըլ Սեմին-միացյալ նահանգաց:
Միայն մենք կրնանք ձեզ հաւատքի բերել:
Դուք լաւ գիտէք հաւատքի բերել:
Դուք լաւ գիտէք թուրքին կոտրող սուրը:
Ձեր նահատակներու յիշատակին այս նամակն ալ աւելցուցէք առ ի յայտարարութիւն աշխարհին:
Մեջբերված է` http://oukhtararati.com/grqer/Gurgen Janikyan- Npatak ev jshmardutyun.pdf

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ելնելով հայ- ռուսական փորձից, կասեմ, որ 3 տարի հետո ոնց որ հիմա ռուսների տակ ենք կզած, կդառնանք թուրքերի ստրուկը: 
> Դրա համար, իմ կարծիքով, որ տարբերակով էլ գնանք նույն արդյունքն ենք ստանալու:


Իսկ եթե պատմության էջերը թերթենք ու նայենք թե ինչպես են ռուսները վերաբերվել իրենց ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ժողովուրդներին, իսկ ինչպես թուրքերը, կտեսնենք, որ հեչ էլ նույնը չի:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ եթե պատմության էջերը թերթենք ու նայենք թե ինչպես են ռուսները վերաբերվել իրենց ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ժողովուրդներին, իսկ ինչպես թուրքերը, կտեսնենք, որ հեչ էլ նույնը չի:


համարյա նույնն ա, բայց ոչ ամբողջովին:Ստալինը թուրքական մեթոդով չէ՞ր վարվում իր տիրապետության տակ գտնվողների հետ :Think:

----------

Բիձա (02.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ստալինը թուրքական մեթոդով չէ՞ր վարվում իր տիրապետության տակ գտնվողների հետ


Տո Ստալինն էլ, Լենինն էլ, իրանցից առաջ էլ ցարերը: Սաղ սիբիրը հյուսիսային կովկասի ժողովուրդներով ու գերմանացիներով են բնակեցրել: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, թուրքերը հայերին ու հույներին կոտորում ու ուղարկում էի Դեր-Զոր, որը մի 150 կիլոմտեր էր հեռու բկին հայկական վայրերից, իսկ ռուսները ուղարկելուց մինիմում մի 4000 կիլոմետր էն կողմ էին ուղարկում, որ հետ գնալու տարբերակ ոչ մեկը չունենա: Ես բարի կայսրության մասին դեռ չեմ լսել պատմության մեջ: Օսմաններն ու ռուսները նույն բանն են - ուղղակի մենք օսմաններից ավելի շատ ենք տուժել, դրա համար էլ գիտենք իրենցից վատը չկա: Կամ նույն անգալիացի, սիպանացի ու հոլանդացի գաղութարարաները ինչով են լավը եղել թուրքերից: Ոչ մի բանով: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ ավելի քաղաքակիրթ լինելով անգլիացիներն ու հոլոնդացիները կոտորելուն զուգահեռ նաև գրել կարդալ էին սովորցնում, իսկ թուրքերը համ կոտորում էին, համ էլ գոնե իրենք գրել կարդալ չէին սովորում:

----------

Amourchik (02.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Երևանի կենտրոնում (չնայած ինչու միայն կենտրոնում) քայլում ես, լրիվ Սովետի սարքած շենքերն են: Թուրքերը ու՞մ համար ինչ են սարքել: Անգլիացի-ֆրանսիացները իհարկե քաղաքակիրթ են, բայց իրենք միայն իրենց համար են սարքում, երբեք ուրիշի համար ոչինչ չեն սարքել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Երևանի կենտրոնում (չնայած ինչու միայն կենտրոնում) քայլում ես, լրիվ Սովետի սարքած շենքերն են: Թուրքերը ու՞մ համար ինչ են սարքել: Անգլիացի-ֆրանսիացները իհարկե քաղաքակիրթ են, բայց իրենք միայն իրենց համար են սարքում, երբեք ուրիշի համար ոչինչ չեն սարքել:


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ ռուսներն են սարքել:Մեկել կասե՞ս Հարավ-աֆրիկյան Հանրապետությունը ո՞վ ա սարքել և ու՞մ համար, ով էլ սարքում ա իր համար ա սարքում, բայց մեր Երևանը ռուսները չեն սարքել, ռուսական նախագծով ա կառուցված, բայց հայերն են կառուցել, Փառք Աստծո գոնե էտ մի բանը մենք լավ ենք անում, էստեղ հեչ ոչ մեկի կարիքն էլ 100 տարի մնա մեզ պետք չի :Ok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անգլիացի-ֆրանսիացները իհարկե քաղաքակիրթ են, բայց իրենք միայն իրենց համար են սարքում, երբեք ուրիշի համար ոչինչ չեն սարքել:


 Չէէէէէ, ապեր, սխալվում ես - հավատա անգլիացիներն էլ, ֆրանսիացիներն էլ, աֆրիկայում ու ասիայում էնքան բան են սարքել, որ հավատդ չի գա: Ուրիշ բան չասեմ, Հոնկոնգին նայի, լրիվ անգլիացիների սարքածն ա:

----------


## Լեռնցի

[CENTER]*Վերջին իրադարձությունների հետ կապված "Ուխտ Արարատի"-ի տարածած հայտարարություն*[/CENTE]
Հայտարարություն(10)
Մեծ ութնյակի համաժողովում 2009-ի հուլիսի 14-ին Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրների՝ ԱՄՆ-ի, Ֆրանսիայի, Ռուսաստանի նախագահներ Բարաք Օբամայի, Նիկոլա Սարկոզիի, Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի ընդունած հայտարարության և Ծաղկաձորում Մեթյու Բրայզայի հայտարարությունների կապակցությամբ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ երկրների նախագահների հայտարարությունը և արդեն իսկ մասնակի գաղտնազերծված Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները ամենևին չեն նպաստում խաղաղության պահպանմանը տարածաշրջանում: Իսկ Մինսկի խմբի ամերիկացի համանախագահ Մեթյու Բրայզայի, ինչպես նաև Արևմուտքի այլ պաշտոնատար անձանց հայտարարությունները՝ ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան պատերազմի քարոզչություն: Դրանք նոր չեն, ըստ էության՝ շարունակությունն են ԱՄՆ Զինված ուժերի պաշտոնաթող սպա Ռալֆ Պիտերսի[1], ԱՄՆ բանակի ռազմական քոլեջի դասախոս Ստեֆան Բլանկի[2], ԱՄՆ նախկին պետքարտուղար Քոնդոլիզա Ռայսի[3], ԱՄՆ նախկին պետքարտուղարի օգնական Դենիել Ֆրիդի[4], ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի նախկին օգնական Մարկ Գրոսմանի[5], ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի օգնական Մեթյու Բրայզայի[6], ԵԽԽՎ քարտուղար Թերի Դևիսի[7] և արևմտյան այլ պաշտոնյաների, իսկ այլ կերպ ասած, ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարության և Իսրայել-ԵՄ ալյանսի կողմից Կովկասում իրականացվող հակահայ` ագրեսիվ-հարձակողական քաղաքականության: Ստացվում է, որ Մեթյու Բրայզան մոռացել է Մինսկի համանախագահների խմբում իր կատարելիք առաքելությունը, իսկ դա, առաջին հերթին, նոր պատերազմը կանխարգելելն է, իրական խաղաղության հաստատմանը նպաստելը: Քանի որ դա չի կարելի դիտել որպես Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների ընդհանուր կարծիք-հայտարարություն, ուստի դժվարանում ենք հստակ պատասխանել. դա Մեթյու Բրայզայի անձնական նախաձեռնությո՞ւնն է, թե՞ իր երկրի իշխանությունների հանձնարարությունը:
Ակնհայտ է մի բան, արված հայտարարությունները նպատակ ունեն հրահրել Ադրբեջանին սկսելու նոր ագրեսիա ԼՂՀ-ի ու ՀՀ-ի դեմ: Այդ կերպ եռյակը` ութնյակի հովնավորությամբ, նաև

ա) ճնշում է գործադրում ՀՀ իշխանությունների վրա,

բ) փորձում է վախեցնել հայությանը,

գ) ինչպես և՝ շանտաժի է ենթարկում ԼՂՀ իշխանություններին, իբր թե` իրենք են մեղավոր լինելու առաջիկայում Ադրբեջանի կողմից պատերազմի վերսկսման համար:
Սխալ կլիներ կարծել, թե նրանք տեղյակ չեն, որ պատերազմի քարոզչությունը, ինչպես և այն հրահրելն ու ագեսորին սատարելը պատասխանատվության ենթակա հանցագործություն է ոչ միայն միջազգային, այլև ներպետական իրավական դաշտում: Այսօրինակ ամբարտավանությունը, անպատժելիության ինքնավստահությունը պայմանավորված է, անշուշտ, աշխարհի մեծ և փոքր երկրների ու ժողովուրդների ճակատագիրը, նրանց ներկան ու ապագան, նրանց լինել-չլինելու որոշումները ըստ իրենց կարիքների՝ հանցագործ համաձայնությամբ, իրականացնելու Մեծ ութնյակի մտայնությամբ, իրենց իսկ կողմից իրենց վերապահված իրավունքով: Չէ որ Առաջին և Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմները հրահրող այդ նույն գերտերությունները այդպես էլ չկանգնեցին դատարանի առաջ. պատասխանատվություն կրեցին միայն պարտվողները, որ հետո կրկին նույն հաղթողների օգնությամբ դառնան գերտերություններ և մասնակից լինեն լոկալ ու գլոբալ նոր պատերազմների հրահրմանն ու սանձազերծմանը:
Թե՛ Մադրիդյան կետերը, թե՛ Մինսկի համանախագահ երկրների ղեկավարների ու Բրայզայի հայտարարությունները հիշեցնում են իրավա-քաղաքական հարցադրումները մերժող, Սումգայիթյան ոճրագործությունը հրահրելու գորբաչովյան իշխանությունների 1988-ին վարած քաղաքականությունը: Դա էր, որ կազմակերպեց, բորբոքեց ու սանձազերծեց ադրբեջանական ամբոխի ու հանցագործ տարրի, այսպես կոչված, ազգայնամոլական տրամադրություններն ու հանցագործ հարձակումները Սովետական Ադրբեջանի քաղաքացի հայ բնակչության վրա: Հենց այդ նույն օրերին Մեծ յոթնյակի երկրների քաղաքական պատվերով ու հովանավորությամբ հրահրվեցին պատերազմները Կովկասում. Վրաստանի ագրեսիան Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսիայի նկատմամբ, Ադրբեջանի ագրեսիան ԼՂՀ-ի և ՀՀ-ի դեմ, որի ելքը` Ադրբեջանի պարտությունը չէր բավարարում այդ նույն տերությունների ակնկալիքներին ու հաշվարկներին:
Ահա թե ինչու, 1994-ին պարտադրվեց հրադադար, որպեսզի կանխվի Ադրբեջանի կապիտուլյացիան` չլինի պատերազմի ռազմա-քաղաքական, իրավական հանգուցալուծում: Որպեսզի չլինի խաղաղություն, որպեսզի հակամարտությունը սառեցվի մինչ այն պահը, երբ ՆԱՏՕ-ն որպես համաշխարհային զինուժ` իր մայրցամաքային բանակով, պատրաստ լինի ներխուժելու Կովկաս, «մշտական բնակության» տեղակայվելու կովկասյան երեք հանրապետությունների տարածքներում: Կովկասը զավթելու ՆԱՏՕ-ի ծրագրերին է ծառայեցվում նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանության պատասխանատվությունը շրջանցելու, հանցագործին պատասխանատվությունից ազատելու, ցեղասպանության հետևանքները վերացնելու միջազգային - իրավական պարտավորությունները մոռացության պարտադրելու եվրո-ամերիկյան ռազմա-քաղաքական քայլերը: Այդ ամենը ներկայացվում է որպես հայ-թուրքական ինչ-ինչ հարբերությունների կարգավորման եվրո-ամերիկյան «մտահոգություն» ու դրանով պայմանավորված նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-Թուրքիա սահմանի բացման, ՀՀ - Թուրքիա դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման (ասել է թե ՀՀ-ում և ԼՂՀ-ում թուրքերի, քրդերի և այլոց համար անարգել մուտք ու ելքի և անվերահսկելի գործողությունների հնարավորությունների տրամադրման) եվրո-ամերիկյան հարկադրանք: Չհարցնելով իսկ Հայությանն ու միջազգային իրավունքին, ուզո՞ւմ է արդյոք Հայությունը, և կարո՞ղ է արդյոք միջազգային իրավունքը առկա իրողությունում թույլ տալ ՀՀ-ի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում, բաց սահմաններ, ճանապարհներ, երբ ՄԱԿ-ի (միջազգային հանրության) կողմից չի դատապարտվել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, չեն վերացվել ցեղասպանության հետևանքները… Չէ՞ որ դա իրավական տերմինաբանությամբ կոչվում է՝ մարդկության դեմ իրականացված հանցագործության արդարացում, նոր ցեղասպանության քարոզչություն: Համոզված ենք, լավ գիտեն, հստակ գիտակցում են իրենց նախաձեռնաց հանցագործ քայլերի հետևանքները: Բայց կրկին նույն, արդեն չարչրկված, մարդկության դեմ կիրարկվող՝ «Ուժն է տալիս իրավունք» հանցագործ մտայնության ու մոլագարության ակնկալիքներն են, որ մթագնում են նրանց գիտակցությունն ու բանականությունը:
Սակայն Ճշմարտությունը մեկն է:
Այսպես կոչված, գլոբալացման միջազգային ռազմա-քաղաքական առկա, աներևույթ թվացող խառնաշփոթ իրողությունում կա մեկ ճշմարտություն. Եվրոմիության կոմիսարներն ու ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարության պաշտոնյաները պետք է ազնվորեն խոստովանեն, որ իրենք նեղմ ասած «թքած ունեն» միջազգային իրավունքի, համաշխարհային խաղաղության և համամարդկային խաղաղ համակեցության վրա, քանզի նպատակ ունեն նվաճել աշխարհը և ստրկացնել մարդկությունը… Այսինքն, փորձել իրագործել այն, ինչը չհաջողվեց գերմանական ֆաշիզմին: Ի դեպ, առնվազն ազնվության առումով հարգանքի է արժանի հենց ֆաշիզմն ու Հիտլերը, քանի որ անում էին այն, ինչը կանխավ` ազնվորեն ասում էին. կամավոր ստրկանալու կամ չստրկանալու համար պայքարելու ընտրության իրավունքը թողնելով թիրախ ընտրված երկրների ղեկավարներին ու ժողովուրդներին:
Ռազմա-քաղաքական նոր ագրեսիվ ծավալումների և ժամանակակից արկածախնդրությունների պահը, կարծես, կրկին հասունացել է: Հենց դա է, որ որպես ՆԱՏՕ-ի նոր կուրս հայտարարեց դաշինքի նորանշանակ ղեկավար Ռասմունսենը: ՆԱՏՕ-ի մայրցամաքային ռազմակայանների տեղաբաշխման սկզբունքների ու ծրագրերի մասին ահազանգել ենք բազմիցս, հիմա հիշեցնենք միայն նրա տեղակայման վայրերը. Աֆրիկա մայրցամաքում` Կոնգո, Եվրոպայում` Կոսովո, Հյուսիսային և Հարավային Ամերիկաների ծովային հսկողությունում` Կարիբյան կղզիներ, ցամաքայիններում` Կոլումբիա, Հոնդուրաս: Իսկ Եվրոպան Ասիային ու Հյուսիսը Հարավին կապող միջմայրցամքային խաչմերուկում` Կովկասում, ՆԱՏՕ-ի բանակը դեռևս տեղակայվելու է Հարավային Կովկասի երեք երկրների տարածքներում. Հյուսիսայինը դեռ «պատրաստ» չէ դրան: Ըստ այդմ, նույն այդ վայրերի բնակչությունը` ադրբեջանցիները, վրացիները, հայերը այլ դեր չեն ունենալու, քան սպասարկելու ՆԱՏՕ-յական զինուժի կարիքները: Նախագահ Սահակաշվիլին վաղուց տվել է իր համաձայնությունը, որն էլ հենց Վրաստանի «անկախության» գինն է: Նախագահ Ալիևը գնում է դրան և միապետական երկրի վերածած Ադրբեջանը տանում է ինքնաստրկացման նույն այդ ճանապարհով: Արևմուտքի համար գլխավոր գլխացավանք ու արգելք մնում է հայությունը, որը երբևէ չի ցանկացել ստրկանալ: Այդ հարցն էլ ծրագրել են լուծել խաղաղ էքսպանսիայի հայտնի մեթոդով. մեր երկրում ժողովրդագրական պատկերը փոխել այնպես, որ ՀՀ-ում և ԼՂՀ-ում մնացած հայերը վերածվեն ամենափոքր համայնք ներկայացնող ազգային փոքրամասնության:
Նախատեսված էր, որ ՆԱՏՕ-ի ներխուժումն ու տեղակայումը Կովկասում պետք է իրականացվեր 2008-ի աշնանը, որպեսզի հաջորդ տարի ՆԱՏՕ-ի նորանշանակ ղեկավարը պատասխանատու չլիներ իր նախորդի կատարած հանցագործությունների համար և «մաքուր» խղճով հայտարարեր ՆԱՏՕ-ի համաշխարհային ծավալման գնացող «ժողովրդավարության տարածման» ծրագրերի մասին: Սահակաշվիլին սակայն չարդարացրեց իրեն վստահված գործը: Հարավային Օսիայի նկատմամբ ագրեսիան կասեցվեց առաջին իսկ օրվա ընթացքում, այն էլ այնպես, որ արևմտյան պատրաստություն անցած վրացական կոչվող բանակը չհասցրեց անգամ երկրորդ քայլն անել, սկսել հարձակումը Աբխազիայի վրա: Պարզ էր և իմաստազուրկ, անգամ վտանգավոր, որ Ադրբեջանը կատարեր ՆԱՏՕ-ի ծրագրած երրորդ քայլը, այն է` իր հերթին հարձակվեր ԼՂՀ-ի ու ՀՀ-ի վրա:
2009-ի սեպտեմբերին Կովկասի վրա շատ իրադարձություններ են կուտակվում. Կուտակվում են նաև ընդհանուր տրամաբանությանը ենթակա այլ տարածաշրջաններում. Իսրայել հարևաններ` Պաղեստին, Սիրիա, Լիբանան լարվածություն, բզկտված ու արյունաքամ Իրաք, Իրան՝ ներքին լարվածության և միջուկային արտաքին հարվածի սպառնալիքով, ԼՂՀ հակամարտություն` «թարմացված» Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների սադրանքով, հայ-թուրքական «եվրո-ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտության» շարունակություն, Թուրքիայում` քրդական գործոնի ու պետության եվրո-ձևավորում, Աֆղանստան-Պակիստան-Հնդկաստան լարվածություն, ռուս-ուկրաինական առճակատում, Չինաստանում և նրա շրջակայքում ազգայնական տրամադրությունների հրահրում, Հյուսիային Կորեայի միջուկային թղթածրար… Ակնհայտ է մի բան, որ թվարկված ու չթվարկված այս ամենը, անշուշտ, ՆԱՏՕ-ի առաջխաղացման, իրականում Երրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի հրահրման ընդհանուր խճանկարն է: Ակնհայտ է նաև լոկալ և գլոբալ պատերազմների հրահրման նոր գործողությունների ակտիվացումը, իսկ դրանք իրականացվում են գերտերությունների, ինչ-ինչ վերլուծաբանների և էմիսարների, հետո արդեն կոմիսարների ու երկրների ղեկավարների կողմից ագրեսիայի կամ պատերազմի քարոզչություն կատարելու, հրահրելու և դրանց սատարելու միջոցով:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Շարունակությունը
Հաշվի առնելով 2008-ի վրաց-օսական պատերազմի դասերը և հիշելով, որ դրան նախորդեց ԱՄՆ նախկին պետքարտուղար Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսի այն հայտարարությունը, թե՝ «ԱՄՆ-ը պաշտպանում է Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը», այսօր նկատելի է, որ նույն միջոցին է դիմում ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի նախկին օգնական Մարկ Գրոսմանը, երբ հայտարարում է. «ԱՄՆ-ը պաշտպանում է Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը»: Իսկ որպեսզի հետագայում ԱՄՆ պետաքարտուղարությանը չմեղադրեն պատերազմ հրահրելու մեջ, Գրոսմանը դիմում է հայտնի աճպարարության՝ հայտարարելով. «Ադրբեջանը չպետք է հույս ունենա, թե Արևմուտքը կամ ԱՄՆ-ը կլուծեն հայ-ադրբեջանական, լեռնայինղարաբաղյան[8] հակամարտությունը»: Ասել է թե, Ադբեջանը կարող է սկսել ռազմական գործողությունները, իբր առանց հարցնելու արևմուտքին ու ԱՄՆ-ին, դե իսկ փաստի առաջ կանգնած արևմուտքն ու ԱՄՆ-ը ստիպված են լինելու պաշտպանել Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը:



Ամբողջ Կովկասում իրավիճակը սպառնալից է, հղի է վտանգներով: Այն կանխարգելելու միջոցը մեկն է. պատրաստ լինել դիմագրավելու ագրեսիան ու, ըստ այդմ, ծրագրվող աղետները: Ուստի կարծում ենք, որ ՀՀ իշխանությունները այլևս հույսեր չպետք է կապեն բանակցային գործընթացի եվրո-խաղերի հետ: Պետք է լրջորեն զբաղվել ազգային-պետական համապարփակ ինքնապաշտպանության նորովի կազմակերպման խնդիրներով, թե՛ ռազմական, թե՛ տնտեսական և թե՛ դիվանագիտական դաշտերում: Նաև չխոչընդոտել ՀՀ-ում, ԼՂՀ-ում և Սփյուռքում Հայոց աշխարհազորի ինքնաձևավորման ու մարտունակության բարձրացման գործին:

Ինչ վերաբերում է պատերազմի կանխարգելման սկզբնառու քայլին, ապա ոչ պակաս կարևորություն ունի այն հրահրողներին կանխավ` մինչև պատերազմի սկիզբը, պատասխանատվության կանչելու խնդիրը. ասել է թե՝ համաձայն ՀՀ օրենսդրության և միջազգային նորմերի, ՀՀ դատական մարմիններում պատասխանատվության կանչելու պատերազմի քարոզիչ պաշտոնյաներին՝ Հայաստանի դեմ պատերազմ հրահրելու, ադրբեջանցիներին ոգևորելու և ագրեսիայի մղելու, պատերազմական հանցագործներին սատարելու իրենց հրապարակային գործունեության համար: Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ-ի և ԼՂՀ-ի նկատմամբ Մեծ ութնյակի երկրների նախագահների վարած արտաքին քաղաքականությանը, ապա ակնհայտ է, որ դա նախ և առաջ պետք է դատապարտի ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովը, իսկ երկրների պաշտոնյաներին պատասխանատվության կանչելու հարցը կմնա իրենց երկրների օրենսդիրների ու դատական ատյանների վրա, եթե պարզվի, որ դա անձնական ակնկալիքներով պայմանավորված նախաձեռնություն է և ոչ թե իրենց երկրների ու ժողովուրդների իրական շահերից բխող, նաև համընդհանուր խաղաղությանը նպաստող արտաքին քաղաքականություն:



«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն

18 հուլիս - 28 օգոստոս, 2009 թ.

6



[1] ԱՄՆ բանակի պահեստի սպա Ռալֆ Պիտերս, «Միջին արևելքի նոր քարտեզը ըստ արյունակցկան կապերի և հավատի նմանությունների», «Ազգ», օրաթերթ, 25.08.2006թ.: «Ուխտ Արարատի», թիվ 4/10, 2006, էջ 1-4:

[2] ԱՄՆ բանակի ռազմական քոլեջի դասախոս Ստեֆան Բլանկ, «Քրդական հարցը և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը»,: Eurasianet http://www.warandpeace.ru/ru/analysis/view/23757/

[3] ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Քոնդոլիզա Ռայս. «ԱՄՆ-ը պաշտպանում է Վրաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը եւ կողմնակից է աբխազական եւ հարավօսական հակամարտությունների խաղաղ կարգավորմանը միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված սահմանների շրջանակում»: («Ազգ» օրաթերթ, 11-ը հուլիսի, 2008թ.)

[4] ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի օգնական Դենիել Ֆրիդ. «Հայաստանը պետք է պատրաստ լինի ճանաչել առկա սահմանը եւ կառուցողական արձագանք տալ Թուրքիայի հնարավոր ջանքերին: Հայաստանը պետք է հայտարարի, որ ժամանակակից Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ հողային որեւէ պահանջ չունի: Միաժամանակ անհրաժեշտ է Թուրքիայի առերեսումը սեփական պատմության մութ էջերի հետ, որքան էլ դա դժվար լինի»: («Ազգ», Հ. Չ., 20-ը հունիսի, 2008թ.)

[5] ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի նախկին օգնական Մարկ Գրոսման. «ԱՄՆ-ը պաշտպանում է Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը»: (24 օգոստոս, Արմենպրես)

[6] ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի օգնականի տեղակալ, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցով ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահ Մեթյու Բրայզա. «Մեզ համար կարեւոր է հիշեցնել՝ որոնք են մեր նպատակներն ու քաղաքականությունը: Մենք աջակցում ենք Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությանը, մենք գտնում ենք, որ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի կարգավիճակը հանդիսանում է բանակցությունների առարկա»: 15.03.2008, /PanARMENIAN.Net/

[7] ԵԽԽՎ Գլխավոր քարտուղար Թերի Դեւիսի այցը Հայաստան: Ստիպված էինք նկատել, որ Թերի Դեւիսն իր ելույթներում Ղարաբաղի, թեկուզ չճանաչված, ղեկավարությանը կոչում է «ռեժիմ» մինչդեռ այդ բառը երբեք չի օգտագործում Կոսովոյի վերաբերմամբ: Մի՞թե գործ ունենք երկակի ստանդարտների հետ. ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Կոսովոյի ալբանացիների ինքնորոշման իրավունքը Ղարաբաղի հայերի իրավունքից: «ՀՀ»-ի այս հարցին ի պատասխան` եվրոպացի պաշտոնյան ներկայացրեց իր մոտեցման հիմքերը, որոնք ամրապնդեցին երկակի ստանդարտների մասին մեր պատկերացումները. «Կոսովոյի ու ԼՂ-ի միջեւ կա մեծ տարբերություն: Կոսովոյում ՄԱԿ-ի առաքելությունն է եւ KFOR-ը, որում Եվրամիության զինվորներն են: Կոսովոյում չկա անջատողական ռեժիմ: Իհարկե, ես իրատես եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ Կոսովոյում ոմանք ցանկանում են անջատվել Սերբիայից, բայց դա կառավարությունը չէ: Այնտեղ ռեժիմ չէ, այլ ավանդական կառավարություն, որը հիմնված է ՄԱԿ-ի բանաձեւի վրա», - ասաց ԵԽԽՎ գլխավոր քարտուղարը` նորից ինչպես Ղարաբաղի, այնպես էլ Աբխազիայի, Մերձդնեստրի իշխանություններին կոչելով անջատողականներ: («Ազգ» օրաթերթ, 2008)

[8] ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարի նախկին օգնական Մարկ Գրոսմանը լավ գիտէ, որ Արցախը՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությունը, դա Դաշտային Ղարաբաղի և Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ամբողջությունն է և հենց դա էլ նա ցանկացել է տարանջատել ու ընդգծել:

----------

Մեղապարտ (03.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մեզ ստիպում են ճանաչել մի սահման որի տակ հայկական կողմը իր ստորագրությունը չի դրել և այն էլ ցանկանում են կաատարել ութանասուն տարի հետո:
Բա Վիլսոնի գծած սահմաը ուր մնաց :
Էս ինչ ռեվերասներ են ,էս ով է ղեկավարում  այս բանակցային գործնթացը որ երկիրը:
Թուրքը մեզ ինչ բարեկամ ,ինչի մասին է խոսքը ,բարեկամ են թող վերանայեն ռուս թուրքական պայմանագիրը ,բարեկամ են թող մի գիրք տպեն Թուրքական պետույան հովանավորությամբ հետևյալ վերնաcրով «Հայ պատմա մշակույթի գոհարները Թուրքիայում»:
Բարեկամ են թող մի զիջում կատարեն, որ հասկանանք բարեկամ են ,սահմանը իրենք փակել են հիմա էլ թե առանց նախապայմանների  բացում ենք ,բայց գլխավոր պայմանը եղած միջ պետական սահմանի վավերացումն է :
Խելքին աշեցեք........................

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեզ ստիպում են ճանաչել մի սահման որի տակ հայկական կողմը իր ստորագրությունը չի դրել և այն էլ ցանկանում են կաատարել ութանասուն տարի հետո:
> Բա Վիլսոնի գծած սահմաը ուր մնաց :
> Էս ինչ ռեվերասներ են ,էս ով է ղեկավարում  այս բանակցային գործնթացը որ երկիրը:
> Թուրքը մեզ ինչ բարեկամ ,ինչի մասին է խոսքը ,բարեկամ են թող վերանայեն ռուս թուրքական պայմանագիրը ,բարեկամ են թող մի գիրք տպեն Թուրքական պետույան հովանավորությամբ հետևյալ վերնաcրով «Հայ պատմա մշակույթի գոհարները Թուրքիայում»:
> Բարեկամ են թող մի զիջում կատարեն, որ հասկանանք բարեկամ են ,սահմանը իրենք փակել են հիմա էլ թե առանց նախապայմանների  բացում ենք ,բայց գլխավոր պայմանը եղած միջ պետական սահմանի վավերացումն է :
> Խելքին աշեցեք........................


Մեղապարտ, էս ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Ի՞նչ Վիլսոնի գծած սահման: Էդ պայմանագիրը չի վավերացվել, մնացել ա սոսկ որպես պատմական հուշարձան, մենակ հայերով կարանք անընդհատ թմբկահարենք՝ Սևրի պայմանագիր, Սևրի պայմանագիր  :Scenic: :

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Թուրքիայի բարեկամ լինելուն, ընդհանրապես պիտի էդպիսի հասկացություն չլինի, դա ընդամենը պրոպագանդա է, ոչ մի երկիր էլ մյուսին բարեկամ չէ. չկան հավերժ դաշնակիցներ  :Ok:

----------

REAL_ist (03.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> չկան հավերժ դաշնակիցներ


կա հավերժ շահ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> կա հավերժ շահ


Մեկ էլ հավերժ ստրկական  հոգեբանություն :Hands Up:

----------

Amourchik (04.09.2009), Rammer (04.09.2009), Տրիբուն (03.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> «Ոչ մի թիզ հայրենի հողից» խորագիրը կրող հավաք-քննարկման ժամանակ «Հայ կամավորների համախմբում» ազգային նախաձեռնության համակարգող Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը, դիմելով հավաքվածներին ասեց հետևյալը. « Մինչև իմ մտքերին անցնելը մի անդրադարձ եմ ուզում կատարել այս օրերին շատ շրջանառվող մի հարցադրմանը: Ամեն քայլափոխին լրագրողները բոլորիս հարցնում են "Ձեր կարծիքով Սերժ Սարգսյանը պե՞տք է գնա Թուրքիա, թե՞ ոչ: Շատ տհաճությամբ եմ ընդունում այդ հարցը և չեմ պատասխանում: Սակայն, եթե այս պահին ինձ հարցնեն կպատասխանեմ հետևյալը' ես համաձայն եմ, որ Սերժը գնա մի պայմանով, եթե գնա և չվերադառնա:
> Այս հավաքը նպատակ ունի ուժեր մեկտեղելու, նպատակ ունի ուժեր մեկտեղելով դեմն առնելու այն արշավի, որ սկսել են այս հակահայ ռեժիմի ներկայացուցիչները: Խոսքը գնում է առավոտից գիշեր պարտվողական քարոզարշավի մասին: Այս իմաստով մենք խնդիր ունենք համադրելու: Մենք չենք ուզում նոր կուսակցություն ստեղծել, սակայն մենք ուզում ենք մեր ուժերը համադրել: Այս իմաստով մոտ օրերս մենք կփորձենք բոլոր շրջանակները ներկայացնող անհատների հետ կապ պահել և տեսնել, թե ապագայում ինչ ենք անում:
> Ի՞նչ մենք կարող ենք անել եկող օրերն: Ուզում եմ հայտարարել հետևյալը, որ այսօրվանից, այն մարդը, այն գործիչը, որը կհամարձակվի շարունակել պարտվողական քարոզչությունը, ես առաջարկում եմ այդ մարդկանց ցուցակագրում սկսել: Թե ի՞նչ ենք անելու այդ մարդկանց, ես Ձեզ հետո կասեմ: Սակայն մենք սկսենք այդ "սև ցուցակները" կազմել, սկսելու համար:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք շատ կարևոր անելիք ունենք նաև հեռուստատեսություններով: Պետք է տանք մեզ ԼՂԻՄ-ի քարտեզը ցույց տալուն: Խնդրում եմ բոլոր ներկաներին մտածել, թե ինչպես մենք կարող ենք այդ երևույթը վերացնել, ինչը շատ վտանգավոր եմ համարում: Մեր նոր սերնդի մոտ նոր մտապատկեր է ձևավորվում, կարծես թե Ստալինի գծած ԼՂԻՄ-ը ուզում ենք նոր սերնդի ուղեղներում նորից կնքել: Մենք սա չպետք է թույլ տանք:
> Հաջորդ հարցը, որին ես կուզեի անդրադառնալ, վրաբերում է հետևյալին: Ես չեմ ուզում որևէ անձի կամ գործչի վիրավորել, սակայն այս մասին ես երկար եմ մտածել: Ինչո՞ւ են մարդիկ պարտվողական դիրքերից խոսում: Ես եկել եմ հետևյալ եզրակացության: Հայրենի հող զիջելու, տալու և հանձնելու մասին ինչո՞ւ մարդ պետք է արտահայտվի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ աաջին հերթին դա գալիս է մարդու, տվյալ անհատի թուլամորթությունից: Երկրորդ, այդ գործչի, իր ենթադրությամբ օտարներին հաճոյանալու անհույս սպասելիքներից: Ուզում եմ զգուշացնել բոլոր հայ գործիչներին, որոնք ուզում են զբաղվել ազգային գործունեությամբ, որ սրանից հետո նրանք պարտավոր են իրենց բառապաշարից, իրենց մտքից, սրտից, հոգուց առհասարակ "հայրենի հողը զիջել" բառակապակցությունը վերացնել: Եթե ոչ, այդ մարդը կամ գործիչը, ով էլ որ լինի, ամենամոտ աագայում հայտնվելու է քաղաքական աղբարկղում:
> Մենք այս միջոցառումը շաբաթներ առաջ էինք ծրագրել, սակայն երեք օր առաջ բոլորս ականատես եղանք վերջին իրադարձությանը: Խոսքը վերջին արձանագրության մասին է: Փորձեմ անդրադառնալ այս իրավիճակին: Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչո՞ւ է այս ժամանակահատվածում կատարվում այս ամերիկա-թուրքական հարձակումը Հայաստանի վրա: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ամերիկացիներն ու թուրքերը ճիշտ պահ են ընտրել հրձակվլու Հայաստանի վրա: Այդ պահը նրանց ընձեռվեց մարտի 1-ից հետո:
> Դժբախտաբար, մենք, ընդդիմությունը չկարողացանք մարտի 1-ից հետո համապատասխան վճռական քայլեր ձեռնարկելով այս ռեժիմի վերջը տալ: Եվ այդ պատճառով, մինչ օրս Հայաստանում աննախադեպ թույլ իրավիճակ է ստեղծվել: Աննախադեպ քաղաքական դաշտի իմաստով, կառվարելի արտաքին աշխարհի կողմից: Կարծում եմ այս վիճակից է, որ մենք պետք է դուրս գանք: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե մեր ընդդիմության ղեկավարությունը այս մեկ ու կես տարվա ընթացքում ինքն իրեն ազգային հարցերում ավելի ճիշտ պահած լիներ, այսպիսի փաստաթղթեր մենք չէինք ստանա 3օր առաջ: Ուստի այստեղ մեղքը պետք չէ վերագրել միայն այս ռեժիմին, որի մասին մենք բոլորս համակարծիք ենք: Սակայն, մենք առիթ տվեցինք նաև օտարներին, այդ թվում նաև թուրքերին, տեսնելով, որ ոչ մի դիմադրություն չի լինելու, գնալ այս քայլին: Սրա մասին խոսելով, ես ուզում եմ հիշել սեպտեմբերի 1-ին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հայտարարությունը, որը, կարծում եմ, վրդովեցրել է ոչ միայն ինձ, որպես կոնգրեսի անդամ, այլև շատ ուժերի, որոնց մի մասն այստեղ է: Պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ, որ, եթե մոտ օրերս նրանց կողմից այս հայտարարությունը չուղղվեց ի նպաստ ազգային դիրքերի, ապա, կարծում եմ, իմ և իմ նմանների կողմից այս դեպքը կդառնա ջրբաժան: Հնարավոր չէ մեր միակամությունը այս կեղծ ձևով պահպանել: Ո՞ւմ ենք վստահում որ ինչ-որ փաստաթղթեր ստորագրեն. այն ավազակապետերի՞ն, այն ավազակապետությա՞նը, որին մենք առավոտից գիշեր դատապարտում էինք, իսկ այժմ նեղացկոտի կարգավիճակ ընդունելով, նրանց ասում ենք, այս ի՞նչ եք անում, գնացեք անպայման ստորագրեք: Ոչ, մենք չենք թողնելու, որ ստորագրեն:
> Այն տրամաբանությունը, որը երկրում իշխում է, եթե մենք թողնենք շարունակվի, ես կասեմ, թե ինչ կարող է մեզ սպասել եկող օրերին: Մեզ սպասվում է խորհրդարանում ունենալ պրո-թուրքական խմբակցություն: Ես այս ամենը հենց այնպես չեմ ասում: Մենք ամիսներ առաջ տեղեկություն էինք ստացել, որ թուրքական պետությունը հանձնարարել է իր համապատասխան մարմիններին, որոնք արդեն բազմիցս եկել-գնացել են Երևան և հանդիպել մեր կառավարության համապատասխան մարմինների հետ, մեծ ներդրումներ կատարել մեր տնտեսությունում: Օրինակ, Գյումրիի տեքստիլի գործարանում: Եթե մենք շարունակենք հանդուրժել այս վիճակը, ապա սպասվում է, որ տասնյակ հազարավոր հայ մարդիկ և բանվորներ աշխատելու են թուրքերի մոտ: Ինչպես որ այսօր օլիգարխներն են ուղղորդում ժողովրդին, ինչպես ցանկանում են, այնպես էլ նույնը անելո են թուրքերը:
> Թող որևէ մեկը չմտածի, որ որևէ գործիչ չի համարձակվի այդ պրո-թուրքական խմբացության ղեկավարությունն իր վրա վերցնել: Ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ զորօրինակ անունը տալ' Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը:
> ...


http://7or.am/hy/news/2009-09-04/6121/

----------


## Marduk

> *Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյան. «ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունն անընդունելի և զավեշտալի է»*


http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-09-03/6117/

----------


## Chuk

ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարության հետ համաձայն չէ ոչ միայն Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն իր ղեկավարած «Հայ Կամավորների Համախմբում» նախաձեռնության հետ միասին, այլև Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյանը իր ղեկավարած ՍԴՀԿ կուսակցության հետ միասին:

ՀԱԿ-ի հզորության արտահայտումներից մեկն էլ հենց դա է, որ նրան մաս կազմող կառույցները շարունակում են մնալ ինդիվիդուալ, առանձին, անկախ ուժեր, ովքեր կարող են ունենալ իրենց սեփական տեսակետը և ողջունվում է դրանց բարձրաձայնումը:

Ես իմ հերթին համաձայն չեմ Սեֆիլյանի ու Սարգսյանի տեսակետին, թեև դրանք ընդունում ու հարգում եմ, սակայն չեմ հարգում Սեֆիլյանի օգտագործած «զավեշտալի» արտահայտությունը:

Ընդհանրապես, իմ՝ անհատիս գնահատականով մինչև այժմ հնչած բոլոր գնահատականներից ու հայտարարություններից ամենից կշռադատվածը, զուսպը, ոչ էմոցիոնալը, հստակը ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարարությունն է: Առնվազն համապատասխանում է իմ պատկերացումներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ամենապրագմատիկ գնահատականը: 


> ՍՏԱՄԲՈՒԼԸ ՔԱՐԻ ՈՒ ՑԵՄԵՆՏԻ ԾՈՎ
> Հայաստանում քչերի համար է անհայտ, որ ինչքան ցիտես Գալուստ Սահակյանին, հա կցիտվի: Նույնիսկ կարելի է դա անել օրական մի քանի անգամ, առավել եւս, որ Գալուստ Սահակյանի ասենք մի մամուլի ասուլիսն այնքան ցիտելու նյութ է տալիս, որքան չեն տալիս ասենք տասը այլ հանրապետականների տասական ասուլիսները միասին վերցրած:
> 
> Սեպտեմբերի 4-ին տալով իր քաղաքական կենսագրության մեջ հերթական ասուլիսը, Գալուստ Սահակյանը հերթական ցիտելու արժանի միտքը արտահայտեց, ըստ որի, մենք պետք է Թուրքիայի հետ կարգավորվող հարաբերությունների մասին մտածենք այդ երկրում մեր եկեղեցիների, մեր մշակութային հուշարձանների վերականգնման եւ նորոգման հնարավորությունների մասին:
> 
> Ինչպես միշտ, Գալուստ Սահակյանը պրագմատիկ է: Մեզ էլ ինչ է մնում, եթե ոչ մտածել միայն եկեղեցիների եւ այլ հուշարձանների մասին: Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունից մեզ երեւի միայն դա է քյար մնալու: Բայց փոխարենը նախանձելի քյար: Պատկերացնում եք, ինչ կլինի, եթե մեզ հաջողվի թուրքերի հետ պայմանավորվել, որ հայկական եկեղեցիների եւ այլ հուշարձանների նորոգման քարերն ու մնացյալ շինանյութը մենք արտահանենք Թուրքիա:
> 
> Միայն Անիի եկեղեցիները բավական են, որ Հայաստանում եռանիշ տեմպերով սկսի աճել ասենք ցեմենտի, գաջի, ավազի, արմատուրաների բիզնեսը: Ավելին, ինչպես հիմա ընդունված է ժամանակակից Հայաստանում, մեր եկեղեցիների համար մենք Թուրքիա կարտահանենք նաեւ տրավերտին: Դա իսկապես փրկություն է: Մենք Ստամբուլը կողողենք քարերով, արմատուրաներով եւ ցեմենտ-ավազով, որպեսզի նորոգենք եւ վերակառուցենք մեր եկեղեցիներն ու մշակութային օբյեկտները, որոնց թիվը Թուրքիայում այնքան շատ է, որ ամեն մի հայաստանցի օլիգարխի մի հարյուր օբյեկտ բաժին կհասնի:
> 
> ...

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ԲՀԿ-ն դրական միտումներ է տեսնում
> 15:39 | Այսօր | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն առնչվող վերջին զարգացումների վերաբերյալ
> 
> ՙԲարգավաճ Հայաստան՚ կուսակցությունը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերութունների կարգավորման հարցում առաջնորդվում է իր ծրագրային հիմնադրույթներում ամրագրված այն մոտեցումով, ըստ որի Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման հարցում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության մասնակցության չափն ու ուղենիշերը պայմանավորված պետք է լինեն ազգային, պետական իրատեսական շահերով: Միաժամանակ, կուսակցության դիրքորոշման համաձայն, Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումն ու դատապարտումը այլնըտրանք չունի:
> 
> 2009թ-ի փետրվարի 12-ին ԲՀԿ 4-րդ համագումարում ՙԲարգավաճ Հայաստան՚ կուսակցության նախագահ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը վերահաստատեց ԲՀԿ մոտեցումները հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն առանց նախապայմանների կարգավորման առնչությամբ, նշելով, որ երկու ժողովուրդները, լինելով հարևաններ, պետք է ունենան միմյանց հետ հարաբերվելու միջազգայնորեն ընդունված հնարավորություններ, իսկ տարածաշրջանում չպետք է մնան փակ սահմաններ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Արիացի

> *Թուրքական գամբիտ*
> 
> Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը դեռ կհասցնի անիծել այն օրը, երբ անգլիացիները ստեղծեցին ֆուտբոլն ու իրեն կրակը գցեցին։ Սակայն առայժմ Սարգսյանը «տաք» է. չի  զգում, որ «ֆուտբոլային» դիվանագիտությունը պատուհաս  է դառնալու հենց իր գլխին։ Հիմա ՀՀ նախագահի «նյուզմեյքերության» փուլն է, և նրան մնում  է միայն վայելել այդ ամենը։
> 
> Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի կողմից նախաստորագրված արձանագրություններից հետո իշխանական քարոզչամեքենան հետևյալ կետերն է ներկայացնում և փորձում ընդդիմախոսների նկատմամբ հասնել առավելության.
> 
> 1. Նախաստորագրված արձանագրություններում բացակայում է Արցախի հետ կապված կետը, հետևաբար, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը չի առնչվում Արցախի հարցի լուծման հետ։ Այս ամենը ներկայացվում է եզան և հորթի անոմալ «դիրքավորման» մասին դատողություններ անելով։
> 
> 2. Սահմանների բացման կոնկրետ ժամանակացույց կա, և շուտով կհասնենք մեր առջև դրված նպատակի իրականացմանը։
> ...


7 օր

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.09.2009), Բիձա (07.09.2009), Հայկօ (07.09.2009), Տրիբուն (07.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հայտարարություն
(Թիվ 11)
«Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական
հարաբերությունների հաստատման, երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին» ստորագրված
արձանագրությունների կապակցությամբ
Մենք վստահ ենք, որ ժամանակակից Թուրքիան հավատարիմ է վերջին հարյուրամյակներին
փայփայած պանթուրքիզմի ու պանթուրանիզմի գաղափարներին, որոնք կազմում է իր արտաքին
քաղաքականության հիմնական ուղղությունները, ինչի ուղղությամբ էլ հերթական քայլն է կատարվել:
Ուստի վերոհիշյալ արձանագրությունները իրենց տրամաբանությամբ վտանգում են հայ ժողովուրդի
գոյությունը հայրենի բնօրրանում` Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում:
Ստորագրելով վերոհիշյալ արձանագրությունները Հայաստանի իշխանությունները օգնում են
վավերացնել Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև այսօր գոյություն ունեցող, սակայն իրավական հիմք
չունեցող` քեմալական Թուրքիայի և բոլշևիկյան Ռուսաստանի երկկողմ հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ
հայ ժողովուրդին պարտադրված սահմանը, անտեսելով Սևրի պայմանագրով հաստատագրված և ԱՄՆ
28-րդ նախագահ Վուդրո Վիլսոնի իրավարար վճռով Հայաստանին հատկացված տարածքը: Այս քայլը
հարվածելու է հայկական իրավունքների պահանջատիրությանը, որն իր մեջ ներառում է Արևմտյան
Հայաստանի վերադարձ, ցեղասպանության դատապարտում, ցեղասպանության հետևանքների վերա-
ցում:
Հայոց նորագույն զինյալ ազատագրական պայքարը սկսվել էր Սփյուռքում 1970-ական թթ.
նպատակ ունենալով ազատագրել Թուրքիայի կողմից բռնազավթված հայկական տարածքները: Այդ
պայքարը շարունակվելու է մինչև վերջնական նպատակի իրագործումը:
«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների
կազմակերպություն
8 սեպտեմբեր, 2009թ.

----------


## Rammer

22:21 • 08.09.09
*Փորձ է արվում աղավաղել Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը, Արման Մուսինյան*

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում մեկնաբանել է ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Հրանտ Մարգարյանի այսօրվա հայտարարությունը: Հիշեցնենք, որ լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը հայտարարել էր` «վախենամ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն անում է այն, ինչ–որ կուզեր անել Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը»:

«Իշխանական քարոզչական մեքենան և Դաշնակցությունը փորձում են այդ միտքը ներարկել հասարակության մեջ` աղավաղելով Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը և փորձելով դրական լույսի ներքո ներկայացնել սեփական դիրքորոշումը», - ասաց Արման Մուսինյանը` նշելով, որ Կոնգրեսը միշտ կողմ է եղել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը` տարիներ շարունակ հաստատելով այդ դիրքորոշումը և երբեք քաղաքական կոնյուկտուրային այդ հարցը չհարմարեցնելով:

«Իսկ և' Դաշնակցությունը, և' հատկապես Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը նման կայուն դիրքորոշում այդ հարցում չեն ունեցել: Կառաջարկեի ընթերցել Հանրապետական կուսակցության թեկնածուի նախընտրական ճառերը, որոնք ողողված էին ամպագոռգոռ հայրենասիրական «մտքերով»», - հայտարարել է ընդդիմության առաջնորդի մամուլի խոսնակը:

Այդ կապակցությամբ Արման Մուսինյանը մի կենցաղային անալոգիա է ներկայացրել.

«Եթե մենք կողմ ենք, որ ինչ-որ մեկն ամուսնանա, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք, որ նա ամուսնանա անբարոյականի հետ»:

«Եթե Կոնգրեսը կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք, որ այն կարգավորվի այս իշխանության ապիկար և պարտադրված քաղաքականության արդյունքում ձևավորված իրողությունների հիման վրա: Սերժ Սարգսյանը գնում է նման քայլի մեկ պատճառով` Հայաստանի հաշվին իշխանությունը պահպանելու համար», - եզրափակել է Արման Մուսինյանը:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 22:21 • 08.09.09
> [SIZE="3"]…
> «Իշխանական քարոզչական մեքենան և Դաշնակցությունը փորձում են այդ միտքը ներարկել հասարակության մեջ` աղավաղելով Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը և փորձելով դրական լույսի ներքո ներկայացնել սեփական դիրքորոշումը», - ասաց Արման Մուսինյանը` նշելով, որ *Կոնգրեսը միշտ կողմ է եղել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը` տարիներ շարունակ հաստատելով այդ դիրքորոշումը և երբեք քաղաքական կոնյուկտուրային այդ հարցը չհարմարեցնելով:*
> 
> «Իսկ և' Դաշնակցությունը, և' հատկապես Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը *նման կայուն դիրքորոշում այդ հարցում չեն ունեցել*: Կառաջարկեի ընթերցել Հանրապետական կուսակցության թեկնածուի նախընտրական ճառերը, որոնք ողողված էին ամպագոռգոռ հայրենասիրական «մտքերով»», - հայտարարել է ընդդիմության առաջնորդի մամուլի խոսնակը:


Այսինքն դիրքորոշումենրի տարբերությունը կայունությու՞նն է։ Փաստորեն դիքորոշումները այս պահին նույնն են, միայն թե ՀԱԿ–ը վաղուց կայունացված ուներ այդ դիրքորոշումը, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանգամանքների բերումով ու իրավիճակից ելնելով հիմա ունի այդ դիրքորոշումը։ Հա ի՞նչ…

----------


## Chuk

> *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԸ ՊԱՐԶԱՊԵՍ ԻՐ ԳՈՐԾՆ Է ԱՆՈՒՄ*
> 
> _Մեկնաբանություն/ արձագանք “Ինչ է շահում Կոնգրեսը 2-ի” կապակցությամբ_
> 
> Սիրելի Հակոբ: Մենք կանխատեսում էինք խայտառակ ձախողում` եւ այն կա: Սակայն նման նվաստացուցիչ փաստաթուղթ, որ նախաստորագրել է Հայաստանի կառավարությունը` անգամ մենք չէինք պատկերացնում: Հատկապես հաշվի առնելով Ս. Սարգսյանի` անցած տարվա նոյեմբերի  2-ին Ֆրանկֆուրտեր Ալգեմայնեին տված հարցազրույցում` պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի մասին խոսքերը, որ “դրա կարիքը բացարձակապես չկա եւ դա միջազգային հանրությանը մոլորեցնելու փորձ է” (1): Իշխանությունները, կորցնելով արժանապատվության զգացումը, եւ դրժելով նախկինում տված խոստումները ստորագրեցին մի այնպիսի պարտավորությունների տակ, որ անգամ մենք չէինք պատկերացնում: Հիմա ինչ վերաբերում է տապալմանը: ՀՀ իշխանությունների նման կեցվածքն ու կոնկևետ գործողությունները միանշանակ ողջունվում են միջազգային հանրության, գերտերությունների կողմից, քանզի ազատում են իրենց կառավարություններին Թուրքիայի նման ծանր բանակցողի հետ նորանոր խնդիրների առաջացումից: Հայաստանը իր վրա վերցրեց այն դժվար առաքելությունը, որը պետք է իրականացներ ԱՄՆ, ԵՄ` ստիպելու Թուրքիային գնալ Հայաստանի հետ պայմանավորվածությունների: Հայաստանը, համաձայնվելով միակողմանի եւ աննախադեպ զիջումներին` ձերբազատեց միջազգային հանրությանը շատ գլխացավանքներից: Ինչպես օրերս պատկերավոր ասաց Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, եթե մենք համաձայնվեինք զիջել Ամասիայի շրջանը /դրանով ավելի գոհացնելով թուրքերին/, ապա միջազգային հանրությունը ավելի ջերմեռանդ կողջուներ հայկական ՙհամարձակ՚ կեցվածքը: Թե ԱՄՆ, թե միջազգային այլ կարեւորագուն դերակատարները մեր տարածաշրջանում երբեւէ չէին կարող պատկերացնել, որ Երեւանում կհայտնվի մի այնպիսի իշխանություն, որը միանգամից կընդունի Թուրքիայի երկու նախապայման եւ իր սեփական ժողովրդին` իշխանական կերակրատաշտից օգտվող պնակալեզների եւ անսկզբունքային պատմաբան/թուրքագետների միջոցով կմատուցի հակառակը: Հիմա, երբ այս իշխանությունները ստացել են միջազգային հանրության լիարժեք աջակցությունը, թեկուզ եւ ժամանակավորապես, եւ իշխանամետ հեռուստատեսությամբ անխնա լվանում են հանրության ուղեղները` Կոնգրեսը պետք է համապատասխան շեշտադրումներ մտցնի իր մարտավարության մեջ: Կոպիտ ասած, միջազգային հանրությունից ստացած քարտ-բլանշով իշխանությունները այսօր կարող են Կոնգրեսի տաս ակտիվիստ ձերբակալել եւ “դատապարտել” տաս տարվա ազատազրկման` ներկայացնելով դա միջազգային հանրությանը որպես հայ-թուրքական ՙհաշտեցմանը՚ խանգարող տարրերի չեզոքացում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ պետք է անի ընդդիմությունը իր նպատակներին հասնելու համար: Ոմանք ասում են մշտական եւ ամենօրյա ՙկտրուկ՚ գործողություններ: Դրանց արդյունավետությունը երեւաց, մասնավորապես, թբիլիսյան պիկետների օրինակով: Այսօր վրացական ընդդիմությունը կազմալուծված է եւ կորցրել է ժողովրդի վստահությունը: Մենք չենք գնում նույն ճանապարհով, քանի որ քաղաքական պայքարի ձեւ ենք համարում ոչ միայն ցույցերն ու պիկետները, որոնք պետք է լինեն ճիշտ ժամանակին եւ հնարավորինս արդյունավետ, այլեւ ամենօրյա աշխատանքը թե լրատվամիջոցների եւ թե ուղիղ բնակչության հետ: Աշխատանքի բարդությունը կայանում է հեռուստաընկերությունների կողմից մեր գործունեության աղավաղված լուսաբանման, կամ դրա ի սպառ բացակայության: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք չպետք է շարունակենք մեր ճնշումները եւ մեր դիրքորոշումների տարածմանը ուղղված գործունեությունը: Ես վստահ եմ, որ անգամ նման բարենպաստ տեղեկատվական միջավայրի պայմաններում, ոտնահարելով մեր ազգի արժանապատվությունը եւ ՙամրապնդվելով՚ միջազգային ասպարեզում Ս. Սարգսյանը միայն ժամանակավորապես է լուծում իր հարցերը: Կա՞ Հայաստանում մեկը, որ իսկապես կհավատա, որ Ս. Սարգսյանի զիջումները արժանապատիվ էին, քաղաքականությունը` նպաստում տարածաշրջանում եւ Հայաստանում կայունության ամրապնդմանը: Կարծում եմ, արդարացված չէ Հայաստանում ստեղծված այս իրավիճակը ներկայացնել իբրեւ վերջնական ստատուս-քվոյի ձեւավորում:
> 
> Ինֆորմացիոն դաշտի յուրահատկությունները ազդում են նաեւ մեր նկատմամբ  ոչ թշնամաբար տրամադրված զանգվածի վրա, որը երբեմն զոհ է դառնում իշխանության տեղեկատվական ագրեսիայի: Վերջիններից մեկը` ձեր հոդվածում մատնանշածն է:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Norton (14.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այսինքն դիրքորոշումենրի տարբերությունը կայունությու՞նն է։ Փաստորեն դիքորոշումները այս պահին նույնն են, միայն թե ՀԱԿ–ը վաղուց կայունացված ուներ այդ դիրքորոշումը, իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանգամանքների բերումով ու իրավիճակից ելնելով հիմա ունի այդ դիրքորոշումը։ Հա ի՞նչ…


Լևոնը գիտեր որ շահարկունները կլինեն ու մարդը հատուկ ժողովածու ա տպել իր վարած հայ- թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին: Այն ժամանակվա  և ներկայիս քաղաքականության ընդհանրությունը միայն այն է , որ սահմանը պետք է բացվի...Ընդհանարպես այդ բրոշուրը կարդալուց վառ երևում է ներկայիս վարչակազմի քաղաքական բացարձակ տգիտությունը...

----------


## lav tgha

Սխալվելն աններելի է: Երբեմն կարող է դառնալ ճակատագրական, որից այլեւս ելք գտնել հնարաւոր չէ:

----------


## Norton

*Վ. Օսկանյան. «Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մերժել է թուրքերին»*



> Հայ-թուրքական երկկողմ արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը նախկին ԱԳ նախարար Վարդան Օսկանյանին միայն մեկ ենթադրության տեղիք են տալիս: «Սկսում եմ հավատալ, որ սա պարտադրված փաստաթուղթ է: Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ հայ դիվանագետը կարող է գնալ եւ նման փաստաթղթի շուրջ բանակցել: Ես դա չեմ արել 10 տարի եւ չեմ հասկանում, թե հայկական կողմը այսօր ինչպե՞ս կարող է նման փաստաթուղթ դնել մեր ժողովրդի առաջ»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Վարդան Օսկանյանը:
> 
> Վարդան Օսկանյանը հրաժարվեց գնահատական տալ ՀՅԴ-ի այսօրվա հացադուլին, սակայն հայտնեց, որ կիսում է այն տեսակետը, որը հրապարակված արձանագրությունները չեն բխում հայերի շահերից եւ չպետք է ստորագրվեն: Օսկանյանին նաեւ մտահոգում է այն փաստը, որ արձանագրությունների շուրջ որեւէ լուրջ քննարկում տեղի չի ունենում. «Իսկ եթե լինում էլ է քննարկում, ապա դրա ամբողջ բովանդակությունը աղավաղվում Է, իրավիճակը ճերմակ է ներկայացվում, իշխանական թեւը կուրորեն պաշտպանում է»:
> 
> Նախկին ԱԳ նախարարը գտնում է, այսօր պետք է մի կողմ դնել քաղաքական տարաձայնությունները եւ հասկանալ, որ ճակատագրական փուլ է. «Ես դա փորձում եմ անել: Որքան էլ ես ցանկանում եմ սահմանը տեսնել բաց, ուղղակի չեմ կարող հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ մենք զիջում ենք թուրքերին` իրենց առաջադրած բոլոր նախապայմաններում: Փաստորեն այն, ինչ թուրքերը խնդիր էին դրել 1991թ. սկզբից, այսօր կարողացել են իրականացնել: 1991թ. թուրքերը մեր առաջ նման ստորացուցիչ պայմաններ են դրել եւ այսօր հասան դրան: Այս փաստաթուղթը պետք է վերագնահատվի եւ քաղաքական գնահատականի արժանանա»:
> Վարդան Օսկանյանը դժվարանում է ասել, թե ինչ պայմանավորվածություն կա հայկական եւ թուրքական կողմերի միջեւ, սակայն գտնում է, այս փաստաթուղթը միանշանակ վատ բանակցությունների արդյունք է. «Որքան էլ փորձում ես հասկանալ, բանակցողների վիճակում քեզ դնել, միեւնույն է, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որ հայկական կողմը կարող է գնալ նման փաստաթուղթ կնքել»:
> *
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՅԴ-ի այն հայտարարություններին, թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր անում է այն, ինչ ժամանակին փորձում էր անել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա պատասխանելով «Ա1+»-ի հարցին` Վարդան Օսկանյանը հարկ համարեց հստակեցնել. «Ես լավ գիտեմ, որ 1991թ. այն 2 պահանջը` Հայոց ցեղասպանությունից հրաժարվում եւ ԼՂ հիմնախնդիր, որոնք թուրքերը դրեցին մեր առաջ, այսօր տեղ են գտել արձանագրություններում: 1992թ. Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կատեգորիկ մերժել է թուրքերի 2 պահանջներն էլ: Հետագա իշխանություններն էլ են մերժել թուրքերին: Եթե որեւէ մեկին թվում է, որ նախորդ տարիներին թուրքերը մեզ չեն մոտեցել եւ նման փաստաթուղթ առաջարկել ստորագրել, սխալվում են: Իհարկե մոտեցել են, բայց մենք մերժել ենք: Այսօրվա իշխանություններն ինչու են համաձայնվել, ես չգիտեմ, չեմ հասկանում»:*


Ա1+

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

*Հայ-թուրքական  արձանագրությունները   հակասահմանադրական   են* 

Հայաստանի անկախության մասին հռչակագիրը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր փաստաթուղթն է և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրության հետ միասին նրա հիմնարար երկու փաստաթղթերից մեկը: Այն  սահմանադրության հետ կազմում է մեկ միասնական ամբողջություն, քանի որ  ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը խարսխված է  Անկախության մասին հռչակագրում ամրագրված սկզբունքների և նպատակների վրա: 
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրությունը սկսվում է հետևյալ պարբերությամբ . ¦Հայ ժողովուրդը, հիմք ընդունելով Հայաստանաի անկախության մասին հռչակագրում հաստատագրված հայոց պետականության հիմնարար սկզբունքներն ու համազգային նպատակները ……… ընդունում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրությունը§: 
Հիմա տեսնենք,  թե ի±նչ ¦հիմնարար սկզբունքներ և համազգային նպատակներ§ են ամրագրված Հայաստանի անկախության մասին հռչակագրի մեջ: Հռչակագրի 11–րդ կետով Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը անվերապահորեն պարտավորվում է հետևյալը. ¦Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը սատար է կանգնում 1915 թվականին Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում և Արևմտյան Հայաստանում  հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործին§: 
	Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին արձանագրության յոթերորդ կետը հռչակում է .¦Շեշտելով  իրենց հանձնառությունը`  ձեռնպահ մնալ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների ոգուն անհարիր  քաղաքականություն վարելուց§:
Հանձնառության այս ոչ հստակ ձևակերպումը չափազանց ընդգրկուն է: Այն շատ բան կարող է նշանակել, մեկնաբանության հարց է: Սակայն միանշանակ է, որ սրանով Թուրքիան իրավունք է ստանում վերահսկելու Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը: Արձանագրության նման հանձնառությամբ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չի կարող ¦սատար կանգնել§ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացին,  քանի որ նման քաղաքականությունը ¦անհարիր կլինի բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների ոգուն§: 
Նման հանձնառությունը հակասության մեջ է մտնում Հայաստանի անկախության հռչակագրի մեջ ամրագրված  և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրության մեջ վկայակոչված հիմնարար սկզբունքներից և համազգային նպատակներից   առնվազն մեկին, հետևաբար հակասահմանադրական է: 

Արա Պապյան
Մոդուս վիվենդի կենտրոնի ղեկավար
14 սեպտեմբերի 2009թ.

----------


## lav tgha

*Կոպիտ սխալներ Արտգործ նախարարութեան կողմից արձանագրութիւնների հայերէն թարքմանութեան մէջ*

Արձանագրութիւնների ՀՀ արտգործնախարարութեան կողմից ներկայացված հայերէն թարգմանութիւնները սխալաշատ են և խիստ թերի: Վերոյիշեալ արձանագրութեան մէջ կայ պարբերութիւն որի արտգործնախարարութեան թարգմանութիւնը  հնչում է այսպէս. «Վերահաստատելով երկու երկրների միջև գոյութիւն ունեցող ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչումը`  սահմանված միջազգային իրաւունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրերով »:
  Անգլերէն բնագրի տվեալ պարբերութիւնում չկայ վերահաստատելով (reconfirming) բառը: Այդ պարբերութիւնը սկսում է confirming (հաստատելով) բառով: Անվիճելի է, որ  հաստատելը  և վերահաստատելը  իրաւական տարբեր նշանակութիւններ ունեն: 
  Անգլերէնի նույն պարբերության մէջ բացակայում է  ընդհանուր սահման (common border) հասկացութիւնը: Այն  խոսում է  պարզապէս գոյութիւն ունեցող սահմանի (existing border) մասին: Երբ սահմանը բնութագրում ենք որպէս  ընդհանուր սահման , ապա դրանով իսկ տվեալ սահմանին տալիս ենք  որոշակի օրինականութեան և  կայացվածութեան երանգ: 
  Արգործնախարարութեան թարգմանութեան մէջ «reiterate» բառը թարգմանված է «հաստատել» բառով: «Reiterate» նշանակում է մի բանը շեշտելու, ընգծելու նպատակով կրկնել (repeat, say again, go over, restate, do again, recap, retell): Այն չունի հաստատել (confirm)  իմաստը:  Շեշտելն աւելի թոյլ  հանձնառութիւն է, քան հաստատելը: 
  Արգործնախարարութեան թարգմանութեան մէջ «incompatible» բառը թարգմանված է «չհամապատասխանող» բառով, որն առնվազն ոճական սխալ է: Ճիշտը` «անհամատեղելի, անհարիր» բառերն են:

Ապա հարց է ծագում թէ ինչի համար են կատարւել այսպիսի կոպիտ սխալներ, այն էլ մի փաստաթխտի պարագայում, երբ դրա հիմամբ պէտք է կայացնել ճակատագրական որոշում:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչպէ՞ս էք գնահատում հրապարակուած հայ-թուրքական արձանագրութիւնները:


Բացասական։ :Angry2: 

Ի՞նչ հարաբերություն, ի՞նչ արձանագրություն, եթե մեր հողերի մեծ մասը իրանց ձեռն ա, ցեղասպանությունն էլ չեն ընդունում։

Ի՞նչ, պիտի հարաբերություն հաստատել, հետո տեսնել ցեղասպանությունը շարունակում են չընդունել, էլի դադարեցնե՞նք (կամ էլ հաշտվենք որ չեն ընդունում)։ Հո տուն-տունի՞կ չի։

----------


## lav tgha

Հանրապետութեան հրապարակում մեկնարկել է Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութեան նախաձեռնած բողոքի ծայրահեղ միջոցառումը` հացադուլն ու նստացույցը 

Սեպտեմբերի 15-ին` ժամը 14:00-ին, ՀՀ կառավարութեան եւ արտգործնախարարութեան շէնքերի դիմաց միաժամանակ սկսվեցին հայ-թուրքական արձանագրութիւնների դէմ ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի Գերագույն Մարմնի նախաձեռնած անժամկէտ նստացույցն ու հացադուլը։ 

  ՀՅԴ Գերագոյն Մարմնի մոտից մասնակիցները երթով շարժւել են դէպի Կառաւարութեան եւ Արտգործ նախարարութեան շէնքերը: Հացադուլն ու նստացոյցը անժամկէտ են` մինչեւ բաւարարւի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրութիւններում փոփոխութիւններ կատարելու պահանջը կամ ընդհանրապէս մերժվի արձանագրութիւնների ստորագրումը ներկայ տեսքով:
ՀՅԴ Բիւրոյի անդամ, ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցութեան ղեկաւար Վահան Հովհաննիսեանը տեղեկացրեց, որ միջոցառումները շարունակւելու են այնքան ժամանակ, որքան անհրաժեշտ լինի։ §Մեր այս բողոքը նաեւ երեւույթի դեմ է. իրականում այսօր մեր երկրում բանավեճ չկայ այդ արձանագրութիւնների շուրջ, եւ այս միջոցառումները նաեւ նպատակ ունեն հասարակութեանը ներկայացնել այն փոփոխութիւնները, որոնք ՀՅԴ-ն առաջարկում է անել այդ արձանագրութիւններում¦,- ասաց Վ. Հովհաննիսեանը։ Նա չի բացառում, որ հնարաւոր են բռնութիւններ նստացույցի մասնակիցների նկատմամբ, սակայն վստահեցնում է, որ պատասխանը համարժէք կլինի։ Վ. Հովհաննիսեանը նույնպէս մասնակցելու է հացադուլին։ 

Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութիւնը երկրի անվտանգութեան համար վտանգաւոր է համարում նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերը, քանի որ դրանք պարունակում են վատ քողարկված նախապայմաններ: Կազմակերպվել է նաեւ հանրութեան բողոքի ձայնը ակցիային միացնելու ստորագրահաւաք:

----------


## lav tgha

vvvv



> Ռենալ Միրզոյան, Հեռուստառադիոպետկոմի հատուկ թղթակիցը Արցախում` 1989-1998 թթ. "Այս փաստաթղթերը ունեն 2 դեմ եւ կողմ. կողմը դա կառավարությունն է եւ կառավարության խաղատիկնիկները, դեմը նրանք, ով մտածում եւ հոգում է ազգայինի մասին":
> 
> "Կառավարության խաղատիկնիկներ"` Արցախյան գոյամարտն ու պետության կայացումը լուսաբանած նախկին լրագրողը, անվանում է պղտոր ջրում ձուկ որսացող անձանց, ում ձեռնտու չէ կայուն երկիրը: Նրանք զինված են լրատվամիջոցների հսկա բանակով, որոնց գրոհով էլ փորձում են նսեմացնել Դաշնակցության բողոքի հիմնավոր գործողությունը:
> 
> Լենա Մեսրոպյան. "Սրբություններ կան, որ երբեք չի կարելի ոտնահարել, ոչ մի քաղաքական մեկնաբանություն չի կարելի տալ այս հարցին: Սա մեր ազգային ցավն է, ազգայինը երբեք ոչ մի բանով չի կարելի փոխել եւ սրբապղծել":





> Ընդամենը մեկ ամսից նախագահների գրչի մեկ շարժումով հնարավոր է սերունդները զրկվեն սեփական հայրենիքի տերը համարվելու անժամանցելի իրավունքից: Բեկումնային այս հարցը քամահրանքի առարկա դարձնելը վաստակավոր մանկավարժի կարծիքով, թերեւս պետականության գաղափարից դարերով հեռու լինելու արդյունք է:

----------


## Chuk

*ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ*

_Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությանը նվիրված միջկուսակցական խորհրդակցությանը_ 
'Սա այս ձեւաչափով մեր երրորդ հանդիպումն է: Ինչպես հիշում եք, նախորդ երկու քննարկումները նվիրված էին Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հիմնախնդրի խաղաղ կարգավորմանն ու ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետեւանքների հաղթահարմանը: Անձամբ ինձ համար, եւ ինչպես կարծիքներ եմ լսել` մասնակիցներից շատերի համար, այդ քննարկումները կարեւոր էին, անհրաժեշտ ոչ միայն տեսակետներ լսելու, այլ նաեւ մեր հետագա գործունեության մեջ որոշակի ուղղումներ մտցնելու տեսանկյունից:

Իսկ այսօր առաջարկում եմ քննարկման թեմա դարձնել Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ներկա փուլը: Այս թեմայով քննարկումների ամենատարբեր ձեւաչափեր եմ կանխատեսում. մոտակա շաբաթների ընթացքում լինելու են տարբեր ձեւաչափեր, ինքս եմ նախաձեռնելու ու մասնակցելու այս հարցի շուրջ քննարկումներին եւ որոշեցի այդ շարքը սկսել հենց այսօրինակ հանդիպումով: Անշուշտ, ձեզնից շատերի հետ մենք դեռեւս այլ քննարկումներում էլ կհանդիպենք, կարծում եմ ձեր հրապարակային գործունեության ընթացքում դուք էլի առիթներ կունենաք մոտեցումներ ներկայացնելու, իսկ այսօրվա հավաքը ես համարում եմ արդեն իսկ սկիզբ առած քաղաքական բանավեճի հետագա ծավալման համար բավականին հարմար ձեւաչափ:

Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման վերաբերյալ համատեղ հայտարարության եւ նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների հրապարակումից հետո սկսվել է մի գործընթաց, որն իսկապես դրական ու կարեւոր է: Ես նկատի ունեմ հասարակական-քաղաքական քննարկումների այս փուլը:

Այս օրերի ընթացքում ես մանրամասն ծանոթացել եմ հանրայնորեն հնչեցված ամենատարբեր կարծիքների, լսել եմ դրական, խրախուսող կոչեր, լսել եմ քննադատություն, այդ թվում խիստ քննադատություն, լսել եմ նաեւ մտահոգություններ: Անշուշտ ես էլ եմ տեսնում ռիսկեր, ես էլ ունեմ մտահոգություններ: Բայց որպեսզի մեր մտահոգությունները համադրելի լինեն, որպեսզի մենք ճիշտ գնահատենք ռիսկերը ու հասկանանք, որ անելիք ունենք, մենք պետք է կարողանանք նույն հարթության մեջ բերել մեր բոլոր դիտարկումները:

Հրավիրելով Թուրքիայի Նախագահին Հայաստան եւ նախաձեռնելով այս ողջ գործընթացը` ես նպատակ եմ հետապնդել բացել երկկողմ հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հնարավորությունների պատուհանը Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի համար, ցույց տալ, որ Ցեղասպանության արհավիրքով անցած ժողովուրդը, եւ Հայաստան երկիրը, որ կանգուն է եւ տեր է իր ժողովրդի ցավին, իրականում բավարար ուժ ունի առաջինը ձեռք մեկնելու եւ աշխարհի զարգացման ընթացքին հակընդդեմ շարժվելու անիմաստությունը մատնացույց անելու:

Այստեղ ուզում եմ ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել մի հանգամանքի վրա. շատ-շատերն ասում են, որ պետք էր բանակցել Թուրքիայի հետ, բայց անհրաժեշտություն չկա դա անել հրապարակայնորեն եւ բաց: Բոլորդ հիշում եք, որ անկախ Հայաստանի պատմության ողջ ընթացքում միշտ այդպիսի փորձեր եղել են. իրոք, այս վերջին գործընթացը մնացածներից տարբերվում է իր հրապարակայնությամբ: Բայց ես համարում եմ, որ գործընթացը պետք էր հրապարակայնացնել, որովհետեւ այն լարվածությունը, որ կա մեր միջեւ, մտացածին չէ, իրավիճակային չէ, այդ լարվածությունը, այսպես ասած, վերնախավերի պատերազմ չէ, այն մեր հասարակությունների միջեւ է, եւ այդ լարվածությունը, եթե ուղիղ ասենք` այդ թշնամությունը, հետեւանք է մեր պատմության ամենամռայլ էջի` ցեղասպանության, որ տեղի ունեցավ Օսմանյան կայսրությունում: Եթե մենք երբեւէ կարգավորելու ենք մեր հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ, ապա բացի Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի ղեկավարների քաղաքական կամքից, անհրաժեշտ է մեր հասարակությունների մասնակցությունը: Առանց դրա անհնար է այս խնդիրը լուծել: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ հրապարակայնությունն ունի նաեւ իր խնդիրները, որովհետեւ եթե գործընթացը մտնի փակուղի, բնականաբար, իմ ասած հակասությունները, թշնամանքը խորանալու են:

Հասարակական- քաղաքական քննարկումների այս առաջին օրերի ընթացքում ես դեռ չեմ լսել ընդդեմ սահմանների բացմանն արտահայտվող որեւէ քաղաքական ուժի կարծիք, միգուցե այսօր հնչեն, չգիտեմ, բայց, համոզված եմ, որ նման դիրքորոշումը քաղաքական դաշտում, համենայն դեպս, տիրապետող չէ: Չկան կամ քիչ են նաեւ Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը դեմ դիրքորոշումները: Եվ եթե մեր տրամաբանական ճանապարհը մենք սկսում ենք այս ելակետերից, ապա պետք է կարողանանք հասկանալ որտե՞ղ ենք, ի՞նչ ունենք եւ ու՞ր ենք գնում:

Որտեղ ենք. Ներկա փուլը նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերի քննարկման, ստորագրման եւ հնարավոր վավերացման փուլն է: Այո՜ հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ փաստաթղթերի առանձին հատվածների վերաբերյալ որոշ մարդկանց համար բացատրություններն այդպես էլ համոզիչ չլինել, չնայած համոզված եմ, որ համակողմանի ներկայացման ու անաչառ քննության դեպքում դա գրեթե անհնար է: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում արդյո՞ք նշանակում է, որ մենք ինչ-որ հարցի շուրջ տանուլ ենք տվել, թե՞ նշանակում է աշխատանքային դաշտ բացել խոսելու եւ բոլոր խնդիրները լուծելու համար: Ի վերջո այս փուլով մենք ավարտու՞մ, թե՞ սկսում ենք: Եկե՜ք միասին այսօր խոսեք եւ հասկանանք:

Ինչ ունենք. ունենք նախաստորագրված երկու փաստաթուղթ եւ ակտիվ գործընթաց: Հիմա եկեք միասին խորհենք` ինչ են տալիս կամ վերցնում այս փաստաթղթերը: Համոզված եմ` քաջածանոթ ենք մանրամասներին: Ինչպե՞ս գնահատել դրանք. որպես առկա հարցերին պատասխան տվո՞ղ, թե՞ հարցերի լուծման համար նախադրյալներ ստեղծող ակտեր: Եկեք միասին դատենք. մեր համոզմունքներն ու ճշմարտության մեր հավատամքը զոհու՞մ ենք այս փաստաթղթերով, թե՞ ինքնամփոփ անաղարտության մեջ պարփակվելու փոխարեն դրանք տեղ հասցնելու ճանապարհներ ենք բացում, աշխատանքի ճակատ ենք բացում: Եկե՜ք միասին հասկանանք:

Այս օրերին ինձ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ հարցեր են տալիս եւ հարցը հետեւյալ կերպ է հնչում` ո՞րն է ձեր նվազագույն կամ առավելագույն ծրագիրը: Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելը եւ սահմանների բացումը ես չեմ համարում ոչ նվազագույն ծրագիր եւ ոչ էլ առավելագույն ծրագիր: Ես այդ գործընթացների ավարտը դիտում եմ լոկ որպես մի նվազագույն միջավայրի ապահովում, որը հնարավորություն կտա թուրքերի հետ սկսել երկխոսություն: Մենք շատ խնդիրներ ունենք լուծելու Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հարթությունում` տնտեսականից, քաղաքականից մինչեւ պատմական:

Ու՞ր ենք գնում մենք. անձամբ ես գնում եմ խնդիրներ լուծելու: Եթե որեւէ խնդրի լուծման համար մենք որեւէ դուռ ենք փակել, խնդրում եմ մատնացույց անել: Եկեք միասին հասկանանք այս խնդիրները: Եթե մենք իրոք ուզում ենք հարաբերությունները կարգավորել, իսկ նորից եմ կրկնում, դեռեւս որեւէ մեկը հրապարակայնորեն չի հայտարարել, որ ինքը որպես քաղաքական ուժ դեմ է թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելուն, ապա եկեք հասկանանք, թե ով ինչ է անելու եւ, ընդհանրապես, բոլորս միասին ինչ աշխատանք ենք անելու: Կարծում եմ, սա է ամենից կարեւորը': 

Աղբյուր՝ Lragir.am

----------


## Chuk

Սերժ Սարգսյանի կուսակցապետի հետ հանդիպման մասին կարծիքներ

lragir.am
- ՀՅԴ-ն չի փարատվել
- Կառուցողական մարքսիստը
- Երկու տարբեր Սարգսյան

tert.am
- Արամ Կարապետյանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպումից հետո հիշել է Հաագայի դատարանը
- Անձամբ ես գնում եմ խնդիրներ լուծելու, Սերժ Սարգսյան
- Կամ ստորագրեք այն, ինչ կա... ՀՅԴ–ն անընդունելի է համարում Սերժ Սարգսյանի առաջարկը
- Այս գավառամտությունից պետք է դուրս գանք. Վազգեն Մանուկյան

Ա1+
- Սարգսյանը չի փարատել մտահոգությունները
- Սարգսյանը պատասխանել է, թե որտեղ ենք

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր ՀՀ ԱԺ ՙԺառանգություն՚ խմբակցության քարտուղար Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը հանդես եկավ հայտարարութուն - առաջարկով, որն ուղղված էր ԱԺ խմբակցություններին եւ անկախ պատգամավորներին:
> 
> Նամակում մասնավորապես ասվում է. ՙՙժառանգություն՚ խմբակցությունը, կողմ լինելով Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն ու դրանց հետագա բնականոն զարգացմանը, բայց կան կետեր, որոնք հակասում են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ազգային ու պետական շահերին եւ կարող են որակվել որպես հակասահմանադրական:
> 
> Իսկ իշխանական բոլոր կուսակցություններն ու արտախորհրդարանական որոշ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժեր պնդում են ճիշտ հակառակը' լայն հասարակայնությանը ներքաշելով անպտուղ բանավեճերի մեջ եւ պառակտելով հասարակությունը այնպիսի կարեւորագույն քաղաքական հարցի քննարկման շուրջ, ինչպիսին հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն են:
> 
> Այս իրավիճակից դուրս գալու համար ՙԺառանգություն՚ խմբակցությունը դիմում է բոլոր պատգամավորներին եւ խմբակցություններին հանդես գալ միասնական հայտարարությամբ առ այն, որ Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին արձանագրությունները պետք է ենթարկվեն արմատական փոփոխությունների, որոնք կբացառեն Հայաստանի համար պարտադրանք հանդիսացող դրույթներ, մասնավորապես' որոնք վերաբերվում են'
> 
> . գոյություն ունեցող, այսպես կոչված, ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչմանը, քանի որ այդպիսի ճանաչմամբ Հայաստանին պարտադրվում է ճանաչել նախկինում կնքված հակաօրինական եւ հակահայկական պայմանագրերը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> ԺՄ նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում չի տեսնում լուրջ մտահոգություններ եւ վտանգներ: Դեռ ավելին. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը վստահ է, որ ՀՀ-ում չկա ղեկավար` լինի Սերժ Սարգսյան, թե մեկ ուրիշը, որն առանց ԼՂՀ-ի անկախության ճանաչման գնա որեւէ զիջումների. «Դրա համար այն վախը,թե վերևում նստած են մարդիկ, ովքեր կգնան զիջումների, ինձ համար ծիծաղելի է փաստարկ է»:
> 
> Ձեր կարծիքով հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը ինչպե՞ս կօգնի ԼՂ հիմնախնդրին` «Ա1+»-ի հարցին` Մանուկյանը պատասխանեց. «Իմ ասածը կարող է մի քիչ սյուրռեալիստական հնչի, բայց նայենք մենք ինչ ենք ասում: Մենք ասում ենք, որ այն հողերը, որոնք վերցրել ենք` մերն են, եւ դեռ Թուրքիայից էլ ասում ենք, էն հողերն էլ եկեք մեզ տվեք: Հակասություն կա, եթե մենք ֆիքսում ենք դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մի տեղում, դա նպաստում է ֆիքսել դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մյուս տեղում էլ»:
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանի համար կարեւորն այն է, որ նոր քաղաքականություն է սկսվում տարածաշրջանում, նոր քաղաքականություն է սկսվում Թուրքիայի հետ:
> «Առանց որի Հայաստանը խեղդվելու էր»,- ասաց Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Նա ընդգծեց, որ իր ծնողները տաճկահայեր են եւ շարունակեց «Էմոցիոնալ, երազանքի տեսակետից մեզ համար շատ կարեւոր են Թուրքիայի հետ հարցերը: Հիշենք, որ մենք ապրում էինք Սովետական Միությունում, պաշտպանված էինք Խորհրդային Միությունով եւ կարող էինք հանգիստ երազել ու ատել, սփյուռքահայությունը կարող է սփյուռքում երազել ու ատել, իսկ մենք հիմա անկախ պետություն ենք եւ մեր առջեւ նոր խնդիրներ են դրված»: Պարոն Մանուկյանի կարծիքով` այն ինչ այսօր պատրաստվում է ստորագրել Հայաստանը, միայն վերաբերելու է Հայաստանին. «Սփյուռքահայերը նույն ձեւի կարող են շարունակել իրենց գործունեությունը»:
> 
> Հարգանքով վերաբերելով ՀՅԴ-ի հացադուլին` Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նշեց. «Որտե՞ղ մտահոգություններ չկան: Դու կարող ես մեկուսանալ մի սենյակում եւ մտահոգություն չունենաս: Երբ դու դուրս ես գալիս փողոց, սկսում ես շփվել, միշտ էլ մտահոգություններ են առաջանում, բայց կյանքը դրանով է հետաքրքիր»






Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ կարող է թվալ, բայց ես ընդհանուր առմամբ պարոն Մանուկյանի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Rammer

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy0c47pL-0w
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> Որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ կարող է թվալ, բայց ես ընդհանուր առմամբ պարոն Մանուկյանի հետ համաձայն եմ:


Ես համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ ի սկզբանե ֆիքսված ելակետը ինձ համար անընդունելի է...Ինքը ելակետը`հարթությունը դնում  է, որ արձանագրություններում վտանգավոր և մտահոգիչ բան չկա: Դե քանի որ չկա, իսկ նույնիսկ դաշնակններին է հասկանալի է, որ հարևանի հետ պետք է հարաբերությունները կարգավորել( ու այստեղ մի երկար ու բարակ լոլիկ սպյուռքահյերի պոռտը տեղը դնելու համար), ուրեմն գնանք և պատվենք պարոն Ազատիչին...Ես համոզված եմ եթե արձանագրություններում գրված լիներ որ Հայատսանի մի մասը տալիս են Թուրքիային Վազգեն Մանուկյանը էլի նույն բանն էր ասելու: Իսկ եթե Լևոնի ժամանակ նման արձանագրություն քննարկվեր գլուխը կթրաշեր ու կմիանար դաշնակններին...
Ընդհանարպես քաղաքականապես կոռեկտ չի ասել դե քանի որ արձանագրությունները լավ են եկեք բացենք սահմանը: Պետք է լինի հակառակը...Լևոնը մ.թ.ա. 4 -րդ դարում ասել էր որ ելակետը պետք է լինի առանց նախապայմանի հարաբերությունները և դրանից ելնելով պետք է  մշակվեր արձանագրությունները: Այդ հարթության մեջ այս արձանագրությունները շատ վտանգավոր են և մտահոգիչ...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ ի սկզբանե ֆիքսված ելակետը ինձ համար անընդունելի է...Ինքը ելակետը`հարթությունը դնում  է, որ արձանագրություններում վտանգավոր և մտահոգիչ բան չկա: Դե քանի որ չկա, իսկ նույնիսկ դաշնակններին է հասկանալի է, որ հարևանի հետ պետք է հարաբերությունները կարգավորել( ու այստեղ մի երկար ու բարակ լոլիկ սպյուռքահյերի պոռտը տեղը դնելու համար), ուրեմն գնանք և պատվենք պարոն Ազատիչին...Ես համոզված եմ եթե արձանագրություններում գրված լիներ որ Հայատսանի մի մասը տալիս են Թուրքիային Վազգեն Մանուկյանը էլի նույն բանն էր ասելու: Իսկ եթե Լևոնի ժամանակ նման արձանագրություն քննարկվեր գլուխը կթրաշեր ու կմիանար դաշնակններին...
> Ընդհանարպես քաղաքականապես կոռեկտ չի ասել դե քանի որ արձանագրությունները լավ են եկեք բացենք սահմանը: Պետք է լինի հակառակը...Լևոնը մ.թ.ա. 4 -րդ դարում ասել էր որ ելակետը պետք է լինի առանց նախապայմանի հարաբերությունները և դրանից ելնելով պետք է  մշակվեր արձանագրությունները: Այդ հարթության մեջ այս արձանագրությունները շատ վտանգավոր են և մտահոգիչ...


Համաձայն եմ Էդ, ես ասեցի՝ ընդհանուր առմամբ: Որովհետև տրամաբանական դատողությունները, զուտ, ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ են, ուրիշ հարց, որ ինքը հարցի մի կողմն ա դիտավորյալ դիտարկում ու որոշ բաներ այլ կողմից ներկայացնում, հաշվի չառնելով ստեղծված իրավիճակը:

Իսկ որ արձանագրությունները վտանգավոր են, ես էլ եմ ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Այստեղ խնդիրն այդքան այդ արձանագրությունների վտանգավորությունը կամ անվնաս լինելը չի, ինչքան որ այդ արձանագրությունները ստորագրում է իր ժողովրդի վրա կրակած ու ժողովրդին ծեծած ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը։ Այդ պարագայում ես անձամբ թքած ունեմ հայ–թուրքական սահմանի վրա, բացվում է, չի բացվում… ու՞մ համար։ Եվ երկրորդ հերթին այն արձանագրություններով չի որոշվելու մեզ համար սահմանի բացման վտանգավորության աստիճանը, այլ որոշվելու է երկրներում առհասարակ օրենքի ու սահմանադրական կարգի նկատմամբ խստության աստիճանով։ Մասնավորապես եթե այստեղի անվտանգության աշխատողները ծախվողներ, կեղծ ցուցմունքներ տվողներ, հանցավոր գործարքների մեջ մտնողներ են, ապա նենգ նպատակներ հետապնդող թուրքեր միշտ էլ կգտնվեն սրանց օգտագործելու ու խրելու համար…
Հ.Գ. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը թեպետ գրագետ է խոսում, բայց նրա ասածը դիվանագիտության տեսանկյունից անմակարդակություն է, մոտավորապես այսպես. Ասենք կարա՞նք ապէ, թուրքիայից պեսոկ բերենք ծախենք, ընգեր…

----------

Chuk (18.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. Վազգեն Մանուկյանը թեպետ գրագետ է խոսում, բայց նրա ասածը դիվանագիտության տեսանկյունից անմակարդակություն է, մոտավորապես այսպես. Ասենք կարա՞նք ապէ, թուրքիայից պեսոկ բերենք ծախենք, ընգեր…


Վիշապ ձյա, բայց արի ու խոստովանի, որ տարօրինակ ա «հայերն համաշխարհային ազգ են»  թեզիսի հեղինակից լսել նման բավական «սառը» միտք. _«Իմ ասածը կարող է մի քիչ սյուրռեալիստական հնչի, բայց նայենք մենք ինչ ենք ասում: Մենք ասում ենք, որ այն հողերը, որոնք վերցրել ենք` մերն են, եւ դեռ Թուրքիայից էլ ասում ենք, էն հողերն էլ եկեք մեզ տվեք: Հակասություն կա, եթե մենք ֆիքսում ենք դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մի տեղում, դա նպաստում է ֆիքսել դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մյուս տեղում էլ»_:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, բայց արի ու խոստովանի, որ տարօրինակ ա «հայերն համաշխարհային ազգ են»  թեզիսի հեղինակից լսել նման բավական «սառը» միտք. _«Իմ ասածը կարող է մի քիչ սյուրռեալիստական հնչի, բայց նայենք մենք ինչ ենք ասում: Մենք ասում ենք, որ այն հողերը, որոնք վերցրել ենք` մերն են, եւ դեռ Թուրքիայից էլ ասում ենք, էն հողերն էլ եկեք մեզ տվեք: Հակասություն կա, եթե մենք ֆիքսում ենք դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մի տեղում, դա նպաստում է ֆիքսել դե ֆակտո իրավիճակ մյուս տեղում էլ»_:


Չուկ ջան, այդ մտքերը առաջին հայացքից են խելացի թվում։ Իրականում Վազգեն Մանուկյանը մյուս սերժանտների նման լղոզում է իրավիճակը զուտ արդարացնելով արձանագրությունները ու իր շեֆին։ Հայաստանում ոչ մի իրական քաղաքական ուժ Թուրքիայից հողեր չի պահանջում թերևս բացի մի երկու արկածախնդիրներից, որոնց քաղաքական ուժ հազիվ թե կարելի է համարել, նույնիսկ Դաշնակները իրենց պապական հողերը էլ չեն ուզում։ Սակայն արձանագրություններում այս մասը՝



> Վերահաստատելով հավասարության, ինքնիշխանության, այլ պետությունների ներքին գործերին չմիջամտելու, տարածքային ամբողջականության և սահմանների անխախտելիության սկզբունքները հարգելու իրենց երկկողմ և բազմակողմ պարտավորությունները


 բացարձակապես անորոշ է, Թուրքիան գուցե համակարծիք է Ադրբեջանի հետ, որ Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը Ադրբեջանի ներքին գործերն են, իսկ Հայաստանը խախտել է Ադրբեջանի սահմանները։ Ղարաբաղի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված սահմաններ էլ չկան, որ գոնե սահմանվի թե որոնք են Ադրբեջանի սահմանների անխախտելիության սկզբունքները, որ Հայաստանը պարտավորվում է հարգել… Իրականում ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ այդ արձանագրություններում սահմանվեր Ղարաբաղյան կոնֆլիկտի ներկայիս կարգավիճակը (ստատուսը) ու Թուրքիայի այդ հարցում միջամտության աստիճանը, քան թե նման լղոզված ու վերացական կետեր սահմանվեին, որոնք կարելի է ամեն կերպ մեկնաբանել։ Կարճ ասած Մանուկյանը յուղ է վառում։

----------


## Արիացի

*Ն.Ս.Օ.Տ.Տ. ԱՐԱՄ Ա. ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍԻ ԽՈՍՔԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ-ԹՈւՐՔԻԱ ԲԱՆԱԿՑԻւՆՆԵՐՈւՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ
ՀԱՄԱՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ ՄԱՐՏԱՀՐԱՒԷՐՆԵՐԸ ՀԱՄԱԶԳԱՅԻ՛Ն ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑՈՒԹԵԱՄԲ ՀԱՐԿ Է ԴԻՄԱԳՐԱՒԵԼ*
Հայաստան-Թուրքիա կապերու ծիրէն ներս արձանագրուած վերջին զարգացումները, յատկապէս քաղաքական-դիւանագիտական մակարդակներու վրայ տեղի ունենալիք յառաջիկայ բանակցութիւնները՝ Զուիցերիոյ միջնորդութեամբ գոյացած համաձայնագիրերու հիման վրայ, արդար ընդվզումի ալիք մը սկսած են բարձրացնել թէ՛ Հայաստանի ժողովրդային շրջանակներէն ներս, և թէ Սփիւռքի մէջ: Այս կացութեան դիմաց անհրաժեշտ է խոհեմ, իրապաշտ ու շրջահայեաց մօտեցում որդեգրել՝ հեռու մնալով զգացական պոռթկումներէ և ժամանակաւոր շահեր ապահովելու վատառողջ մտածելակերպերէ ու գործելակերպերէ: Չենք ուզեր անդրադառնալ վերոնշեալ համաձայնագիրերու երկդիմի, անորոշ ու վտանգալից պարունակութեան: Սակայն, կ՚ուզենք հետևեալ կէտերուն շուրջ հրաւիրել Հայաստանի իշխանութեան, մեր ժողովուրդի կեանքէն ներս գործող կազմակերպութիւններուն և մեր ժողովուրդի զաւակներուն ազնիւ ուշադրութիւնը.-
Ա) Հայաստանին միայն առնչուած խնդիրներու քննարկումը և այդ գծով առնուելիք որոշումները բնականաբար կը վերաբերի Հայաստանի պետութեան: Սակայն, համահայկական բնոյթ ունեցող հիմնահարցերը անհրաժեշտ է որ համահայկակա՛ն մաշտապով ու մասնակցութեամբ լուրջ քննարկումի ենթարկուին: Նման խնդիրներուն ու մարտահրաւէրներուն մեր մօտեցումը պէտք է մեկնի համազգային գերագոյն շահերէն ու մեր ներքին միասնականութիւնը ամուր պահելու նախանձախնդրութենէն: Յարափոփոխ պայմաններու յարաբերաբար մարտավարական հաշուարկներէ ու տնտեսա-քաղաքական անմիջական շահերէ անդին, եթէ մեր ազգը յուզող հիմնահարցերուն նկատմամբ Հայաստանի, Ղարաբաղի ու Սփիւռքի ամբողջական մասնակցութեամբ հաւաքական մօտեցումներ չճշդուին, մեր ազգի կեանքէն ներս անվստահելիութեան մթնոլորտ մը կրնայ ստեղծուիլ, ներքին բևեռացումներ կրնան յառաջանալ ու նոր տագնապներու դիմաց կրնանք գտնուիլ: Այս վտանգալից կացութեան նախանշանները սկսած են երևելի դառնալ: Հետևաբար, բարձրագոյն աստիճանի կարևորութեամբ կ՚ուզենք Մեր այս խոր մտահոգութիւնը փոխանցել Հայաստանի, Ղարաբաղի և Սփիւռքի մեր պետական, քաղաքական ու համայնքային պատասխանատուներուն և մեր ժողովուրդի զաւակներուն:
Բ) Այսօր մեր ժողովուրդին դիմաց, որպէս առաջնահերթ մտահոգութիւն ունինք երկու հիմնահարցեր՝ Ղարաբաղի և ցեղասպանութեան ճանաչման ու հատուցման հարցերը: Հայաստանի ապահովութիւնն ու յիշեալ հարցերու հետապնդումը պէտք է դիտուի մէ՛կ ամբողջութեան ծիրէն ներս, երբեմն մէկը շեշտելով, երբեմն միւսը՝ շրջանային ու միջազգային քաղաքական պայմաններու հոլովոյթին համաձայն: Սակայն, յիշեալ հարցերու իրարմէ անջատումը, մէկուն շեշտաւորումը ի հեճուկս միւսին կամ մէկուն անտեսումը ի շահ միւսին՝ վնասաբեր քաղաքականութիւն է համազգային գերագոյն շահերու տեսանկիւնէն դիտած:
Գ) Յաճախակի առիթներով Հայաստանի թէ Սփիւռքի մեր քաղաքական պատասխանատուներուն հետ զրոյցի ընթացքին, Մեր հրապարակային արտայայտութիւններուն ու հրատարակութիւններուն մէջ յատուկ կարևորութեամբ յիշեցուցած ենք, թէ ցեղասպանութեան հետապնդումի աշխատանքներուն մէջ բացակայ է գործի ներդաշնակումն ու մանաւանդ տեղեկութիւններու փոխանակումը: Այլ խօսքով՝ Հայաստանի պետութիւնը իր ճամբով կ՚արծարծէ ցեղասպանութեան հարցը, երբեմն իր արտաքին քաղաքականութեան ծիրէն ներս զայն վերածելով առաջնահերթ խնդիրի ու երբեմն լուսանցքային հարցի: Սփիւռքի մէջ Հայ Դատի մարմինները և կուսակցութիւնները առանձնաբար կը հետապնդեն ցեղասպանութեան հարցը՝ իւրաքանչիւրը իրեն յատուկ գործելակերպով: Նաև եկեղեցին, իր կարգին, անջատաբար միւսներէն յատուկ աշխատանք կը կատարէ այս ուղղութեամբ: Ահա ա՛յս է մեր ժողովուրդի իրաւունքներու հետապնդման աշխատանքին պարզած ընդհանուր կացութիւնը, ուր փաստօրէն չկայ դերերու յստակեցում ու բաժանում, ինչպէս նաև հանգրուանային մօտեցումով թիրախներ նուաճելու ծրագրում: Եւ բնականաբար, այս կացութիւնը ո՛չ միայն կը դանդաղեցնէ Հայ Դատի հետապնդման լայնածաւալ աշխատանքները, այլ նաև կը յառաջացնէ խաչաձևում, կրկնութիւն և երբեմն՝ նոյնիսկ հակասութիւն: Արդ, անհրաժեշտ է շրջել այս իրավիճակը:
Դ) Ցեղասպանութեան հարցը չափազանցօրէն զգայուն հարց մըն է մեր ժողովուրդին համար: Չմոռնանք որ Սփիւռքը պարտադրեալ գոյավիճակ մըն է. անոր գոյաւորումը ցեղասպանութեան արդիւնք է: Սակայն ցեղասպանութիւնը ամբո՛ղջ հայութեան և իւրաքանչի՛ւր հայուն հարցն է: Եւ աւելի՛ն, քաղաքական սովորական օրակարգ մը չէ ցեղասպանութիւնը. ան անքակտելիօրէն ընդելուզուած է հայուն ապրումներուն ու տագնապներուն, կազմաւորման ու գոյապայքարին: Ցեղասպանութիւնը սոսկ նահատակներու յիշատակումի վերածելը բացարձակօրէն անընդունելի է: Ցեղասպանութեան ճանաչումը ու հատուցումը մեր ազգային պահանջատիրութեան առանցքներէն մէկն է: Հետևաբար, ծայրայեղ աստիճանի զգուշաւորութեամբ ու զգայնութեամբ հարկ է մօտենալ այս հարցին: Բնականաբար, Հայաստանը որպէս պետութիւն տարբեր մօտեցում պէտք է ունենայ ցեղասպանութեան ճանաչման ու ընդհանրապէս մեր ժողովուրդի արդար իրաւունքներու ձեռքբերման գործընթացին՝ բոլոր պարագաներուն առանց ցեղասպանութիւնը բանակցութեան նիւթի վերածելու: Սակայն, Սփիւռքի ու Հայաստանի տարբեր մօտեցումները ու շեշտաւորումները պէտք է զիրար ամբողջացնեն ու զօրացնեն՝ երբեմն Հայաստանը օգտագործելով Սփիւռքի խիստ ու անզիջող կեցուածքը, և երբեմն Սփիւռքը ձգելով որ Հայաստանը դիւանագիտական կերպերով հետապնդէ մեր ազգային պահանջատիրութիւնը միջ-պետական յարաբերութեանց շրջագիծէն ներս:
Ե) Սակայն, զգո՜յշ, պէտք չէ Թուրքիոյ առիթ տալ միջազգային համայնքին ըսելու թէ՝ Սփիւռքը խանգարիչ դեր կը կատարէ (արդէն իսկ Թուրքիան զանազան ձևերով կը փորձէ լռեցնել Սփիւռքի պահանջատիրական ձայնը), բայց կարելի է համաձայնութիւն գոյացնել Հայաստանի հետ: Պէտք չէ ցեղասպանին առիթ տալ զանազան միջոցներով մոռացութեան քօղին տակ պահելու մէկուկէս միլիոն հայերու ջարդը: Արդարև, այսօր Թուրքիոյ համար ոսկի առիթ է նման քայլի դիմելու՝ երբ ան կը վայելէ ամբողջական աջակցութիւնը Արևմուտքին, երբ ան Միջին Արևելքի գլխաւոր դերակատարներէն մէկը դարձած է, երբ ան «բարի վարուց» վկայագիրներ կը փնտռէ Եւրոպա մուտք գործելու, երբ ան շրջանի որոշ երկիրներու միջև միջնորդի դեր սկսած է կատարել, երբ Արևմուտքը Թուրքիոյ սկսած է վստահիլ շրջանէն ներս ապահովութիւն ու խաղաղութիւն հաստատելու յոյժ կարևոր առաքելութիւնը:
Զ) Այս կացութեան դիմաց հարկ է ըլլալ արթուն ու հեռատես և չտարուիլ կարգ մը պետութիւններու ցուցաբերած շահադիտական զօրակցութենէն: Ճի՛շդ է, քաղաքականութեան մէջ հարկ է նաև ըլլալ իրապաշտ. սակայն, դարձեալ ու մի՛շտ զգո՜յշ, իրապաշտութիւնը կրնայ ստեղծել ազգային իմաստով աղիտալի ու անդարմանելի կացութիւններ: Հայաստանը չի կրնար աշխարհին ներկայանալ որպէս իր դրացիին նկատմամբ յաւիտենական թշնամութիւն սերմանող և ժողովուրդներու միջև բարի դրացնութեան ու փոխադարձ հասկացողութեան հակառակող ժողովուրդ ու պետութիւն: Միւս կողմէն, ցեղասպանութեան ու Ղարաբաղի գծով Թուրքիոյ յարձակողապաշտ դիւանագիտութեան դիմաց Հայաստանի լռութիւնը կրնայ, ներքին թէ արտաքին ճակատներու վրայ, տեսակ-տեսակ մեկնաբանութիւներու դուռ բանալ: Արդարև, ջարդ ու աքսոր տեսած հայութիւնը երբե՛ք, երբե՛ք պիտի չուզէ տեսնել Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնը՝ աշխարհաքաղաքական տուեալներէ մեկնելով և քաղաքական ու տնտեսական շահերու սիրոյն ցեղասպանութեան ու համազգային ոևէ՛ հիմնահարցի շուրջ զիջումներ կատարելու ընթացքին մէջ: Նման տպաւորութի՛ւնն իսկ մեր ժողովուրդի կեանքէն ներս խոր վէրք մը կրնայ յառաջացնել:
Է) Արդարև, միջազգային համայնքին զօրակցութեամբ Թուրքիոյ կողմէ ականուած դաշտ մը մուտք կը գործէ Հայաստան: Ամէն բանէ առաջ հարկ է հեռու մնալ Հայաստանը տկարացնող փորձերէ: Հայաստանը բանակցութիւններուն պէտք է ներկայանայ զօրեղ, ինքնավստահ ու պահանջատէր: Արդ, առաջին, Մեր կարծիքով, սկսելիք բանակցութիւնները ի յառաջագունէ մերժելը հեռատես քաղաքականութիւն մը չէ: Նման մօտեցում հեշտ կերպով պիտի չդիտուի միջազգային համայնքին կողմէ (թող Թուրքիա՛ն դիմէ նման քայլի): Երկու երկիրներու միջև առանց պայմանի դիւանագիտական յարաբերութիւնները ճշդելու միտող բանակցութիւններուն հարկ է մասնակցիլ՝ միշտ յիշեցնելով Թուրքիոյ և միջազգային համայնքին թէ հայ ժողովուրդը կը մնայ պահանջատէր իր արդար դատին: Երկրորդ, որպէսզի կարելի ըլլայ վանել մեր ժողովուրդի զաւակներուն մտքին մէջ արմատացած մտավախութիւնը, անհրաժեշտ է որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութեան Նախագահ Նորին Վսեմութիւն Սերժ Սարգսեան հայ ժողովուրդին վստահեցնէ թէ բոլոր պարագաներուն ցեղասպանութիւնը բանակցութեան նիւթ չի կրնար ըլլալ և թէ հայութիւնը կը մնայ պահանջատէր իր իրաւունքներուն: Նաև անհրաժեշտ է որ ներքին խորհրդակցութիւններու ճամբով յիշեալ գործընթացքին մասնակից դառնան թէ՛ Հայաստանի, թէ Ղարաբաղի և թէ Սփիւռքի պատասխանատու կառոյցները: Եւ երրորդ, երբ բանակցութիւնները հասնին այն կէտին, ուր ցեղասպանութեան հարցը կը սկսի արծարծուիլ կամ հարկ է արծարծել, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՊԵՏՈՒԹԵԱՆ ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՈՒՑԻՉՆԵՐԸ ՊԷՏՔ Է ՅՍՏԱԿՕՐԷՆ ԵՒ ԱՄԲՈ՛ՂՋ ՀԱՅՈՒԹԵԱՆ ԱՆՈՒՆՈՎ ԸՍԵՆ՝ ԹԷ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱ՛Ն ԻՐՈՂՈՒԹԻՒՆ Է, ԱՆՈՐ ՇՈՒՐՋ ԿԸ ՄԵՐԺԵ՛ՆՔ ԲԱՆԱԿՑԻԼ ԵՒ ԿԸ ՊԱՀԱՆՋԵՆՔ ՈՐ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՆ ՃԱՆՉՆԱՅ ԻՐ ԳՈՐԾԱԾ ՑԵՂԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ: Ա՛յս կը սպասեն թրքական եաթաղանին զոհ մեր մէկուկէս միլիոն նահատակները: Ա՛յս կը սպասէ իր նահատակներու սրբազան կտակին հաւատարիմ հայ ժողովուրդը: Արդարև, նահատակներու սրբազան կտակը և ժողովուրդին կամքը վեր են ամէն տեսակ ժամանակաւոր ու միակողմանի շահերէ: Պէտք չէ թոյլ տալ որ Թուրքիան այս բանակցութիւններու ճամբով անպատժելիութեան վկայագիր ստացած ըլլալու ինքնավստահութեամբ ներկայանայ միջազգային համայնքին: Ու թող աշխարհը իմանայ, և գիտէ՛, թէ արդարութեա՛ն ճամբով միայն կարելի է հաստատել բարի դրացնութիւն և փոխադարձ վստահութիւն ժողովուրդներու ու պետութիւններու միջև:
Ուզեցինք մեր ազգը տագնապեցնող վերոյիշեալ հիմնահարցին գծով Մեր տեսակէտը յստակօրէն պարզել մեր ժողովուրդի զաւակներուն, այն խոր հաւատքով ու վստահութեամբ, որ բոլոր պայմաններուն մէջ մեր ազգը, ի Հայաստան և ի սփիւռս աշխարհի, միշտ պիտի մնայ միակամ ու պահանջատէր՝ համախմբուած իր հայրենիքին և գերագոյն արժէքներուն ու ձգտումներուն շուրջ:
Հայրապետական օրհնութեամբ,
*ԱՐԱՄ Ա. ԿԱԹՈՂԻԿՈՍ
ՄԵԾԻ ՏԱՆՆ ԿԻԼԻԿԻՈՅ*
http://report.am/AM/reporter/2558

----------


## REAL_ist

> բացարձակապես անորոշ է, Թուրքիան գուցե համակարծիք է Ադրբեջանի հետ, որ Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը Ադրբեջանի ներքին գործերն են, իսկ Հայաստանը խախտել է Ադրբեջանի սահմանները։ Ղարաբաղի միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված սահմաններ էլ չկան, որ գոնե սահմանվի թե որոնք են Ադրբեջանի սահմանների անխախտելիության սկզբունքները, որ Հայաստանը պարտավորվում է հարգել… Իրականում ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ այդ արձանագրություններում սահմանվեր Ղարաբաղյան կոնֆլիկտի ներկայիս կարգավիճակը (ստատուսը) ու Թուրքիայի այդ հարցում միջամտության աստիճանը, քան թե նման լղոզված ու վերացական կետեր սահմանվեին, որոնք կարելի է ամեն կերպ մեկնաբանել։ Կարճ ասած Մանուկյանը յուղ է վառում։


Մի կողմից ցանկանում ենք, որ այդ երկու գործընթացները իրար հետ կապված չլինեն, մյուս կողմից մտահոգություն հայտնում արձանագրությունների մեջ ժողովուրդների և ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքի բացակայության կապակցությամբ, որի վերաբերյալ կոնկրետ Թուրքիայի հետ որևէ վեճ կամ վիճելի իրավիճակ տեղ չունի: Այդքան էլ արդարացի ցանկություն չի. նույն կերպ կարող ենք մտահոգվել, որ արձանագրությունների մեջ վերահաստատված չեն վեճերի խաղաղ կարգավորման կամ մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հարգման սկզբունքները: :Wink: 
Ինչ մնումա սահմանների հաստատմանը, ապա հնարավոր չեն բաց սահմաններ առանց դրանց ճանաչման: Հայաստանը միջազգային կազմակերպություններին մասնակցության ուժով` ipso facto արդեն իսկ ճանաչում է Թուրքիայի սահմանները, քանի որ դրանք ճանաչված են միջազգային հանրության կողմից և մասնավորապես պաշտպանվում են ԵԱՀԿ եզրափակիչ ակտով ձևակերպված սահամնների անխախտելիության սկզբունքի ուժով:
Եվ մի կարևոր հանգամանք էլ, այբ բոլոր սկզբունքները առանց սույն արձանագրությունների մեջ նշվելու էլ պարտադիր են Հայասատնի համար, միջազգային իրավունքի սկզբունքները հարգելու պարտականությունը ամրագրված է բազմաթիվ երկկողմ և բազմակողմ պայմանագրերում, որոնց մասնակից է ՀՀ-ն:

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Վավերացնում են մինչև ստորագրելը՞



> Էրդողանը պատրաստ է ներկայացնել Արձանագրությունները խորհրդարանի քննարկմանը
> 
> 10:21 • 24.09.09
> Էրդողանը պատրաստ է ներկայացնել Արձանագրությունները խորհրդարանի քննարկմանը
> 
> Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը երեկ հայտարարել է, որ ինքը պատրաստվում է Հայաստանի հետ դիվանագիտական կապեր հաստատելու վերաբերյալ համապատասխան փաստաթղթերը երկրի խորհրդարան ներկայացնել հոկտեմբեր ամսվա սկզբին՝ մինչև երկու երկրների նախագահների միջև կայանալիք հույժ կարևոր հանդիպումը, հայտնում է Reuters-ը։
> 
> Էրդողանն իր՝ արտաքին քաղաքականությանը նվիրված լայնածավալ ելույթի ժամանակ, որը տեղի է ունեցել Փրինսթոնի համալսարանում, նշել է, որ Հայաստանի հետ բանակցությունները «թևակոխել են կարևոր փուլ»։
> 
> «Եթե մենք ներկա պահին որևիցե նախապաշարմունք կամ որոշ ներքաղաքական մտահոգություններ չտեսնենք, ապա ես կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև նախաձեռնած համաձայնագիրը կարող է ներկայացվել Թուրքիայի խորհրդարան՝ այն վավերացնելու համար։ Մենք հույս ունենք, որ այդ քայլերը կձեռնարկվեն հաջորդ ամսվա 10-ին կամ 11-ին»,- հայտարարել է Էրդողանը։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Վավերացնում են մինչև ստորագրելը՞


 Այո: Միջազգային պայմանագրի պարտադիր ուժի վերաբերյալ պետության համաձայնությունը, որի արտահայտման ձևերից է վավերացումը, պայմանագրի կնքման վերջին փուլն է և իրականացվում է այն ստորագրելուց հետո:

----------

murmushka (24.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ինչ մնումա սահմանների հաստատմանը, ապա հնարավոր չեն բաց սահմաններ առանց դրանց ճանաչման:


Ինչքան գիտեմ հնարավոր է, ու օրինակներ կան: Ռուսաստանից ով չի ալարում, ինչ-որ բան պահանջում է. Ճապոնիան` Կուրիլները, Ֆինլանդիան` Կարելիան, Մերձբալթները` Կալինինգրադը: Սակայն այդ սահմանները փակ չեն: Չնայած ես նրբությունները չգիտեմ, գուցե մեր դեպքը առանձնահատուկ է:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ որ բան պահանջելը և սահմանների ճանաչումը տարբեր բաներ են :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Էստոնիան և Լատվիան Ռուսաստանի հետ սահմանների մասին պայմանագիր կարծեմ մինչև օրս էլ չեն ստորագրել (կամ վերջին տարիներին են ստորագրել):

----------


## Արիացի

Հարգելի Հայրենակիցներ.
եթե դուք դեմ եք հայ-թուրքական քիրվայությանը
եթե դուք դեմ եք Կարսի պայմանագրի վավերացմանը
եթե ցեղասպանության հարցի կասկածի տակ դնելը համարում եք ստորություն
և 
եթե դուք դեռևս չեք կորցրել հույսը, որ էս ամեն ինչը կարելի է կանխել
առաջարկում եմ սեպտեմբերի 25-ին ժամը 15.00-ին Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ մասնակցել Միացում շարժման կազմակերպած բողոքի ակցիային: Ժամանակն է, մի կողմ դնել բոլոր ամբիցիաները ու գիտակցել, որ դանակը ոսկորին է հասել: Ժամանակն է խոսքից անցնել գործի:

----------

Լեռնցի (24.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էստոնիան և Լատվիան Ռուսաստանի հետ սահմանների մասին պայմանագիր կարծեմ մինչև օրս էլ չեն ստորագրել (կամ վերջին տարիներին են ստորագրել):


Երեքն էլ ԵԱՀԿ անդամ են և դրա ուժեվ էլ ճանաչում են միմյանց սահմանները, քանի որ ԵԱՀԽ եզրափակիչ ակտում նշվում է, որ "անդամ պետությունները անխախտ են դիտում միմյանց սահմանները, .....այժմ և հետագայում ձեռնպահ կմնան այդ սահմանների նկատմամբ ոտնձգությունից":

----------

One_Way_Ticket (24.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգելի Հայրենակիցներ.
> եթե դուք դեմ եք հայ-թուրքական քիրվայությանը
> եթե դուք դեմ եք Կարսի պայմանագրի վավերացմանը
> եթե ցեղասպանության հարցի կասկածի տակ դնելը համարում եք ստորություն
> և 
> եթե դուք դեռևս չեք կորցրել հույսը, որ էս ամեն ինչը կարելի է կանխել
> առաջարկում եմ սեպտեմբերի 25-ին ժամը 15.00-ին Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ մասնակցել Միացում շարժման կազմակերպած բողոքի ակցիային: Ժամանակն է, մի կողմ դնել բոլոր ամբիցիաները ու գիտակցել, որ դանակը ոսկորին է հասել: Ժամանակն է *խոսքից անցնել գործի:*


իսկ որն՞ է գործը : երթը՞, քայլերգը, թուղթի վրա նկարներ նկարելը՞, հրապարակում խոսալ, զրուցել, սեմուչկա չրթելը՞: թե մի ուրիշ *գործ*  է նախատեսվում

իսկ դանակը վաղուց ոսկորն էլ է կտրել անցել:  :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> իսկ որն՞ է գործը : երթը՞, քայլերգը, թուղթի վրա նկարներ նկարելը՞, հրապարակում խոսալ, զրուցել, սեմուչկա չրթելը՞: թե մի ուրիշ *գործ*  է նախատեսվում
> 
> իսկ դանակը վաղուց ոսկորն էլ է կտրել անցել:


Քո գրածից երևաց, որ դու վերջին կրիտերիային՝
եթե դուք դեռևս չեք կորցրել հույսը, որ էս ամեն ինչը կարելի է կանխել
չես բավարարում, ինչը ցավալի է (-1)  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե դուք դեռևս չեք կորցրել հույսը, որ էս ամեն ինչը կարելի է կանխել


Ապեր, հենց կանխեք, մի հատ խաբար կանեք: Մի քանի հոգի, հրապարակում դիեատա պահելով են ուզում կանխեն, ոնց որ բան էլ դեռ չեն կանխել, բացի Էձիկի համապատասխան տեղերից կախվելուց;

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր, հենց կանխեք, մի հատ խաբար կանեք: Մի քանի հոգի, հրապարակում դիեատա պահելով են ուզում կանխեն, ոնց որ բան էլ դեռ չեն կանխել, բացի Էձիկի համապատասխան տեղերից կախվելուց;


Ինչ որ բան ուզեցիր ասել, բայց բան դուրս չեկավ: 



> Ուղղակի իրականության հետ եզր չունեն, որտև Սերժը էդ համայն հայության հարցը աչքիդ առաջ բռնաբարում ա, իսկ դու թուլացած հաճույք ես ստանում ու ասում. «ինձ թվում ա, որ ինքը չի ստորագրի, հրաժարական կտա»:
> 
> *Ինձ էլ արդեն սկսում ա թվալ, որ իմ մի շարք հայրենակիցների դուր ա գալիս բռնաբարվելը:*


Ինձ էլ ա թվում Չուկ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ապեր, հենց կանխեք, մի հատ խաբար կանեք: Մի քանի հոգի, հրապարակում դիեատա պահելով են ուզում կանխեն, ոնց որ բան էլ դեռ չեն կանխել, բացի Էձիկի համապատասխան տեղերից կախվելուց;


Տրիբուն ես Միացում-ի ակցիայի մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե հրապարակում դիետա պահողների: Ոնց որ դու էլ վերջին կրիտերիային չբավարարեցիր (-2)  :Sad:

----------


## SlimShady

Բարի օր,ես նորեկ եմ ձեր քննարկումներին,հուսամ փոխադարձ հետաքրքիր կլինի :Smile: 
նախ քաղաքական որոշումների ընդունման դրդապատճառներն է պետք ուսումնասիրել,որպեսզի հասկանալ գործընթացը ամբողջությամբ.
իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Սերժ Ազատիչը՝ ստանալով համաշխարհային ուժային կենտրոնների համաձայնությունները,սկսեց "մերձեցման" գործընթացը,բայց ինչու՞ հարց է ծագում,միթե Սերժը 24 ժամ մտածում եր ՝ինչ աներ համայն հայության համար և վերջում եկավ այս "փառահեղ" մտահաղացումը՞ իհարկե ո՝չ,
Խնդիրը Հայաստանում է,Հայաստանի խիստ ծանր տնտեսական վիճակը,Ազատիչը իր խորհրդականներին լսելով,որոշում է սկսել այս Հայ-թուրքական "խաղը" ներքին բազմահազար խնդիրներից հանրության ուշադրույունը շեղելու համար,
Նա շատ լավ հասկանում է,որ իր աթոռը տակից փախնում է,դրա համար,իմ կարծիքով միայն իր պաշտոնը պահպանելու համար սկսեց այս ամենը,չգիտակցելով,կամ գիտակցելով բայց իրան մեկ լինելու պատճառով, դարակազմիկ սխալներ գործեց,գործում է և կգործի.
Ցավը նրանում է,որ շատ անհեռատես մարդիք ուղղակի հիանում են Սերժի՝ "փայլուն" դիվանագիտությամբ :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Այստեղ իմ կողմից առաջարկներ են: Ավելացրեք ձեր առաջարկները, քննարկենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ես Միացում-ի ակցիայի մասին եմ խոսում, ոչ թե հրապարակում դիետա պահողների: Ոնց որ դու էլ վերջին կրիտերիային չբավարարեցիր (-2)


Ապեր, էս պահի դրությամբ դեռ երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել քո բոլոր կրիտերիաներին: Փաստորեն ահագին բազմամարդ ակցիա ա լինելու:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ապեր, էս պահի դրությամբ դեռ երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել քո բոլոր կրիտերիաներին: Փաստորեն ահագին բազմամարդ ակցիա ա լինելու:


Չէ ապեր, երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել, երկու հոգի էլ բավարարել են: Մնացած 3200000-ը չի արտահայտվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ ապեր, երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել, երկու հոգի էլ բավարարել են:* Մնացած 3200000-ը չի արտահայտվել:*


երանի քո հավեսին որ կատակում ես

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ապեր, երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել, երկու հոգի էլ բավարարել են: Մնացած 3200000-ը չի արտահայտվել:


Ապեր, ազգային հարցը ծաղրի ես վերածում: Հիմա փաստորեն էտ Միացուցումում եկու հոգի են, ու լիքը չարտահայտվածներ ?? Բա ժամանակ չմնաց, էսօր չի էտ կանխարգելիչ հավաքը ?? Մի երևկու հատ կանխարգելման լավ մեթոդ գիտեմ: Ռեզին եք վերցնում հետներդ ու քաշում եք Սերժի գլխին: Բալքիմ շունչի կտրվի, թե չէ նա հրաժարական տվողը չի:

----------

dvgray (25.09.2009), Բիձա (25.09.2009), Հայկօ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Ինչու՞  եք, ծաղրում, Մեֆիստո, Տրիբուն: ՀԱԿը ժամանակվոր կամավոր ազատեց բեմը, որ մյուսներն ակտիվանան, չէ՞: Свято место пусто не останется: Հիմա Միացումն է կետային պահանջով հանրահավաք առաջարկում: Ես գնում եմ:
Ինչու՞ եք հեգնում, բա որ հանկարծ իրոք 3200000 -ն արձագանքի, այդ ժամանակ կսկսեք գովել ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՝ տեսա՞ք ինչ խելոք բան արեց , որ ձեռքերը լվաց:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու՞  եք, ծաղրում, Մեֆիստո, Տրիբուն: ՀԱԿը ժամանակվոր կամավոր ազատեց բեմը, որ մյուսներն ակտիվանան, չէ՞: Свято место пусто не останется: Հիմա Միացումն է կետային պահանջով հանրահավաք առաջարկում: Ես գնում եմ:
> Ինչու՞ եք հեգնում, բա որ հանկարծ իրոք 3200000 -ն արձագանքի, այդ ժամանակ կսկսեք գովել ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՝ տեսա՞ք ինչ խելոք բան արեց , որ ձեռքերը լվաց:


Ի դեպ միացման փաստացի ղեկավարը ՀԱԿ-ից է  :Smile: 
Տատ, անձամբ ես Միացման քայլերը ողջունում եմ: Սակայն, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հարթակն ազատել է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մեզնից ամեն մեկը չի կարող սեփական կարծիքը, այդ թվում հեգնական ունենալ թե այդ մյուսների, թե հենց ՀԱԿ-ի մասին: Այ քո գրածն էլ է հեգնանք  :Wink: 
Մինչդեռ ամեն մեկս սեփական դատողությունների լայն դաշտ ունենք:

Հ.Գ. Ի տարբերություն ՀՅԴ-ՄՅԴ-ների, միացումն իր անելիքը նոր չի սկսել: Այլ հարց, որ նրա բազում կոչերին արձագանքողները այս երկար ժամանակամիջոցում սակավ էին: Դանակը ոսկորին հասավ, որ *մի քանիսը* զարթնեցին:

----------

murmushka (25.09.2009), Norton (25.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչու՞  եք, ծաղրում, Մեֆիստո, Տրիբուն: ՀԱԿը ժամանակվոր կամավոր ազատեց բեմը, որ մյուսներն ակտիվանան, չէ՞: Свято место пусто не останется: Հիմա Միացումն է կետային պահանջով հանրահավաք առաջարկում: Ես գնում եմ:
> Ինչու՞ եք հեգնում, բա որ հանկարծ իրոք 3200000 -ն արձագանքի, այդ ժամանակ կսկսեք գովել ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՝ տեսա՞ք ինչ խելոք բան արեց , որ ձեռքերը լվաց:


Տատ ջան, իմ արև, եթե քո ասած թվից տաս անգամ պակաս մարդ էլ հավաքվի, ես կթքեմ ՀԱԿ-ի վրա, ու կմիանամ նոր համահայկական շարժմանը, կպահանջեմ ԱԳՆ հրաժարականը, ու կաշխատեմ կանխարգելել հայ-թուրքական քիրվայությունը: 

Բայց որ հայտարարված կանխարգելիչ միջոցառումների հետ ծանոթանում եմ, ինչ-որ հավատս չի գալիս, որ դրանից բան դուրս կգա:  Էսօր մի քանի հարյուր ոգևորված երիտասարդ ենք տեսնելու, ջահերով-բանով, որոնք թուրքական մի երկու դրոշ կվառեն ու կգոռան Էձիկ հեռացիր: Հիմնական ստրոգրողի` Սերոժի, անունը ոչ մեկը չի գոռալու ու հրաժարական չի պահանջելու, քանի որ նախ Սերոժն ու նրա հետ ասոցացվածները Միացումի սպոնսորներն են, երկրորդ, մեր հայրենասեր երիտասարդները իրենց թույլ չեն տա ապակայունացնող կոչեր հնչեցնել:

----------

Հայկօ (26.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ միացման փաստացի ղեկավարը ՀԱԿ-ից է


Էս միացումն ու միասնը տարբեր բաներ են ???  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, Միացումը խառնում ես Միասինի հետ:

Միացումը Սեֆիլյան Ժիրայրը, Փոստանջյան Զարուհին, Տեր-Աբրահամեան Հրանտը, Խզմալյան Տիգրանն ու մյուսներն են: Այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության որոշ գաղափարախոսության կրողներ + մի քանի էդ երկու ուժերի չանդամակցող անհատներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, Միացումը խառնում ես Միասինի հետ:
> 
> Միացումը Սեֆիլյան Ժիրայրը, Փոստանջյան Զարուհին, Տեր-Աբրահամեան Հրանտը, Խզմալյան Տիգրանն ու մյուսներն են: Այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության որոշ գաղափարախոսության կրողներ + մի քանի էդ երկու ուժերի չանդամակցող անհատներ:


կարճ ասած, ինչպես միշտ, հայկական վարյանտով, աջաբ սանդալ

Բա ասեք գնամ միտինգի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> կարճ ասած, ինչպես միշտ, հայկական վարյանտով, աջաբ սանդալ
> 
> Բա ասեք գնամ միտինգի


Չնայած կարծում եմ (վստահ եմ), որ անարդյունավետ բան ա, բայց կարողանալուս դեպքում ես կմասնակցեի էս ակցիաներին  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չնայած կարծում եմ (վստահ եմ), որ անարդյունավետ բան ա, բայց կարողանալուս դեպքում ես կմասնակցեի էս ակցիաներին


Դե Չուկ ջան, ինչի չէ որ: Մենք հո սովոր ենք աննպատակ ակցիաներին մասնակցելուն: Մենակ չասեն պիտի սոված մնանք:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե Չուկ ջան, ինչի չէ որ: Մենք հո սովոր ենք աննպատակ ակցիաներին մասնակցելուն: Մենակ չասեն պիտի սոված մնանք:


Աննպատակն ու անարդյունավետը իրարից էապես տարբերվող բաներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ապեր, էս պահի դրությամբ դեռ երկու հոգի չեն բավարարել քո բոլոր կրիտերիաներին: Փաստորեն ահագին բազմամարդ ակցիա ա լինելու:





> Էս միացումն ու միասնը տարբեր բաներ են ???





> կարճ ասած, ինչպես միշտ, հայկական վարյանտով, աջաբ սանդալ
> 
> Բա ասեք գնամ միտինգի


Ապեր, չլինի միտքդ փոխիր? Ափսոս արդեն ուշ ա:  :Tongue:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չնայած կարծում եմ (վստահ եմ), որ անարդյունավետ բան ա, բայց կարողանալուս դեպքում ես կմասնակցեի էս ակցիաներին





> Աննպատակն ու անարդյունավետը իրարից էապես տարբերվող բաներ են


Չուկ, ճիշտ ես, անարդյունավետ ա: Իմ մոտ էլ էդ կարծիքը ձևավորվեց: Բայց ինչպես նկատեցիր աննպատակ չի:

----------


## Chuk

Արդյունավետ կլիներ, եթե լայն մասաներ քնից արթնանային ու իսկապես միացում լիներ: Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ լայն մասսաները քնած են: Ճիշտ է քնած ժամանակ էլ են հայրենասիրությունից ու էս ամեն ինչի անթույլատրելիությունից խոսում, բայց երբեք խոսքը գործի չի հասնում:

Աննպատակ չի, որովհետև հետապնդում է որոշակի նպատակներ ու լավ է, որ առնվազն մի խումբ մարդ իսկապես փորձում է ինչ որ բանի հասնել, այլ ոչ թե երկօրյան սուտի հացադուլ ու ինչ-որ նախարարի հրաժարական պահանջել:

----------

Արիացի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> նախ* քաղաքական որոշումների ընդունման դրդապատճառներն է պետք ուսումնասիրել,որպեսզի հասկանալ գործընթացը ամբողջությամբ.*
> իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Սերժ Ազատիչը՝ ստանալով համաշխարհային ուժային կենտրոնների համաձայնությունները,սկսեց "մերձեցման" գործընթացը,բայց ինչու՞ հարց է ծագում,միթե Սերժը 24 ժամ մտածում եր ՝ինչ աներ համայն հայության համար և վերջում եկավ այս "փառահեղ" մտահաղացումը՞ իհարկե ո՝չ,


 :Ok: 
Պետք չէ գերագնահատել ՍՍ-ին: Նրա որոշումները պայմանավորված չեն միայն իր կամքով կամ խելքով (նույնիսկ դրանց պակասության դեպքում): 

Դուք համաձայն չէ՞ք, որ Հայաստանի նման փոքր և անհաջող պատմա-աշխարհագրական դիրքով երկրի նախագահը ստիպված է ընդունել ուժեղների պայմանները: Մանավանդ՝ արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ: Ներքինին որոշ չափով կարող է ազդել իհարկե, բայց ոչ՝ արտաքինին: Եվ ցանկացած ընդդիմադիր գործիչ, ազնիվ և հայրենասեր, հայտնվելուվ «վերևում», ստիպված կլինի անել այն, ինչ իրեն ստիպում է ուժեղ թշնամին, այլ ոչ՝ այն ինչ ստիպում է իրեն ընտրող ժողովուրդը: 

Հայաստանին պարզապես ստիպում են դիրքորոշում ընդունել, քանի որ մեր  դիրքը թույլ է, ուզում է սուրբ լինի նախագահը: Իհարկե կառավարության ազնվությունից ու ունակություններից կախված է կոմպրոմիսսի չափը, գինը, ներքին գործերի հավասարակշռությունը, ինչ հիմա այլանդակ վիճակում է: Բայց այդ ամենը կախված է մեծ չափով  արտաքին գործերից, որտեղ Հայաստանը ասելիք չունի, մենակ է և ...թույլ:

ՍՍ հիմնական սխալն էր, որ ավելի երկար չկարողացավ  ձգել, նրան շուտ ստիպեցին քայլել միջազգային արահետով (գուցե և իր աթոռի անկայունության պատճառով), մեր դեպքում լռությունն ու անորոշությունն ավելի ստաբիլ էր, քան արտաքին բարձրաձայն դիրքորոշումը: 
Ոչ միայն արտաքին թշնամին ստիպեց, այլ՝ նույն Լևոնը, շատ լավ գիտակցելով, ինչ թակարդի մեջ է  ու շարժման ազատություն չունի ցանկացած Հայաստանի նախագահ: , Թե՞ ինքը կաներ, ինչ *ուզում* է (կամ ուզում ենք մենք) :LOL: : 
Գուցե դուք կարծում եք, որ մեր արդար պահանջներն ինչ որ մեկին հետաքրքրում են, կամ ո՞ւժ են տալիս մեր արգումենտներին, որ մենք կարող ենք հավասար ոտքի՞ց խոսել Թուրքիայի հետ: :Shok: 
Չեր կարելի նույնիսկ հասնել Թուրքիայի հետ խոսելուն, հետաձգելով ու լռելով թեկուզ, քանի որ միանգամից ամեն բան տեղն է ընկնում՝ նրանք մեզնից ուժեղ են, նրանց օրենքը կանցնի, բնության կանոն է: Դա վախկոտություն չի, այլ սեփական ուժի ճիշտ գնահատական:
Ադրբեջանի հետ գուցե և կարելի էր «զրուցել», որոշակի հավասարում կա՝ հաղթանակած կողմ լինելով: Բայց այդ դեպքում էլ մեր աչքն են կոխում «ագրեսսիան», իսկ մենք ուզում ենք, որ մեզ միայն սիրեն: Ո ՞վ է կոխում-էլի Թուրքիան ու «դեմոկրատական աշխարհը»՝  նրանք ուժեղն են, բացի այդ Ադրբեջանը չի ամաչում նրանց ո-ը մտնել իր նավթով կամ ռուսամետությամբ:

Իսկ մենք գոռոզ-գոռոզ ուզում ենք ամեն ինչ, բայց  պատրաստ չենք մեր իրական ուժերը գնահատել ու հալներովս մնալ: 
Խորամանկությու՞ն- :Angry2: ոչ, մենք ազնիվ ենք: 
Լռել՞ ու ընդհատակ անցնել, մեզ խուլ ու համրի տեղ դնել՞ - :Angry2: ոչ, մենք վախկոտ չենք: 
Օգնություն, ազդեցիկ կողմնակից գտնե՞լ- :Angry2: ոչ, մենք ծախվող չենք:

 :Angry2:

----------

Արիացի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Ես համարում եմ, որ պետք է գնալ մաիտինգի և «ստիպել» ՍՍ չստորագրել այդ փաստաթուղթը: Ավելի շուտ՝ առիթ տալ նրան, հիմնվելով իր բնակչության դժգոհությանը, ետ կանգնել, նորից հետաձգել, պատասխան չտալ, այո՝ ձևացնել, թե ինքը լսում է ժողովրդի ձայնը: Այ ամբիցիաների վերացման առիթ՝ ամեն գին տալ նպատակին հասնելու համար:
Միևնույն է՝ ստիպելու են: Թող ուշ լինի, թող ուրիշ նախագահ լինի, ավելի հաջող բազար կարողանա անել: Գուցե ՀԱԿ.ը՞:

----------

Արիացի (25.09.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

http://www.piunik.com

  Օգնէք մեզ, միասին, մեր համատեղ ուժերով առաջը բռնել պատմական սխալի, քանի դեռ միկաթիլ յոյս է մնացել,  պէտք է պայքարել:
  Մեզ ուղարկէք ձեր առաջարկները, յօդւածները, լուրերը, որ տեղադրենք կայքի վրայ, եւ բոլորին հասանելի դարձնենք, իսկ եթէ չէք ցանկանում դա անել, գոնէ տարածէք այս կայքի հասցեն ձեր ընկերների եւ բարեկամների մէջ, որ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին անեն դա:
  Մեզ հետ կարող էք կապւել *info@piunik.com* հասցէով:

Շնորհակալութիւն

----------

Արիացի (25.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Բա ասեք գնամ միտինգի


Տրիբուն, ախպոր պես, գնա, իմ ֆոտոն էլ վերցրու, ասա՝ ինքն էլ ա ստեղ :Blush:

----------


## Norton

> Տրիբուն, ախպոր պես, գնա, իմ ֆոտոն էլ վերցրու, ասա՝ ինքն էլ ա ստեղ


Տատ ջան, քո նկարը ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգին եմ տանելու առաջին շարք, 5x3 մետրի վրա :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> http://www.piunik.com
> 
>   Օգնէք մեզ, միասին, մեր համատեղ ուժերով առաջը բռնել պատմական սխալի, քանի դեռ միկաթիլ յոյս է մնացել,  պէտք է պայքարել:
>   Մեզ ուղարկէք ձեր առաջարկները, յօդւածները, լուրերը, որ տեղադրենք կայքի վրայ, եւ բոլորին հասանելի դարձնենք, իսկ եթէ չէք ցանկանում դա անել, գոնէ տարածէք այս կայքի հասցեն ձեր ընկերների եւ բարեկամների մէջ, որ նրանք էլ իրենց հերթին անեն դա:
>   Մեզ հետ կարող էք կապւել *info@piunik.com* հասցէով:
> 
> Շնորհակալութիւն


Շնորհակալություն այս կայքի համար: Մի քանի առաջարկ: Վերևի շապիկին է նայում, վերևի նկարը, զգում էի որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս է: Կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է ավելացնել ԼՂՀ-ի տատիկի ու պապիկի արձանը, որպես կարևոր խորհրդանիշ, Հայաստանի զինանշանը, մեկ կամ երկու խաչքար, Մասիսի առջև անպայման բարդու նկար ավելացնել, մի քիչ բացացնել Եռագույն դրոշի գույները, ու նաև ողջ ֆոնի վրա երևում է դաշտ, սար, երկինք, բայց ոչ մի տեղ ջուր չի երևում, կարծում եմ պետք է ջուր ավելացնել, որը կխորհրդանշի «ծովից ծով Հայաստանը», կարելի է ասենք ներքևում էդ նպատակով Սևանից մի հատված դնել:

Մնացածը կարծես թե նորմալ ու լավ է: Պարզապես շապիկն էր փոքր-ինչ աղքատիկ: Անկախ նրանից, փոփոխությունները կանեք, թե ոչ, ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել հայրենասիրական կայքի համար՝ իսկական հայորդու գործ է:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քվեարկել եմ կողմ ,քանի որ կարծում եմ այլևս թաքցնելու բան չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Քվեարկել եմ կողմ ,քանի որ կարծում եմ այլևս թաքցնելու բան չկա:


Իսկ թաքցնելու ինչ պիտի լիներ, որ դեմ քվեարկեիր?

----------


## Տատ

Ի՞նչ եղավ, մարդ հավաքվե՞ց:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի՞նչ եղավ, մարդ հավաքվե՞ց:


Իմ սպասածից քիչ:  :Sad:  
Բայց հույսս չեմ կտրում: Պետք ա արվի հնարավոր ամեն բան, մեր բողոքը արտահայտելու համար:

----------


## lav tgha

> Շնորհակալություն այս կայքի համար: Մի քանի առաջարկ: Վերևի շապիկին է նայում, վերևի նկարը, զգում էի որ ինչ-որ բան պակաս է: Կարծում եմ, որ կարելի է ավելացնել ԼՂՀ-ի տատիկի ու պապիկի արձանը, որպես կարևոր խորհրդանիշ, Հայաստանի զինանշանը, մեկ կամ երկու խաչքար, Մասիսի առջև անպայման բարդու նկար ավելացնել, մի քիչ բացացնել Եռագույն դրոշի գույները, ու նաև ողջ ֆոնի վրա երևում է դաշտ, սար, երկինք, բայց ոչ մի տեղ ջուր չի երևում, կարծում եմ պետք է ջուր ավելացնել, որը կխորհրդանշի «ծովից ծով Հայաստանը», կարելի է ասենք ներքևում էդ նպատակով Սևանից մի հատված դնել:
> 
> Մնացածը կարծես թե նորմալ ու լավ է: Պարզապես շապիկն էր փոքր-ինչ աղքատիկ: Անկախ նրանից, փոփոխությունները կանեք, թե ոչ, ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել հայրենասիրական կայքի համար՝ իսկական հայորդու գործ է:


Շատ շնորհակալութիւն ձեր տւած կարծիքի համար, ճիշտ է հաճելի կլիներ որ ձեր բոլոր ասածներն էլ լիներ նկարում, բայց մի փոքր դժւար կլինի Դիզայնի առումով, դրանց բոլորին տեղ տալ այդ փոքր բաժնի մէջ, սակայն կարելի է վերեւի շապիկը դարձնել փոփոխական, շաբաթը, կամ ամիսը մէկ փոխել այն. իսկ ինչ վերաբերւում է նեղւածքին, ապա պէտք է համաձայնեմ ձեր հետ, քանզի իսկականից նեղւածք է զգացւում, դա մօտ ապագայում կը կարգաւորւի երբ վերջնականապէս պատռաստւի կայք էջի իսկական տեսքը, իսկ եթէ նիւթների վերաբերեալ կարծիքներ կան, կամ բաժիների աւելացում, կը խնթրեի որ ինձ ասել դրա մասին:

Շնորհակալութիւն.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ես համարում եմ, որ պետք է գնալ մաիտինգի և «ստիպել» ՍՍ չստորագրել այդ փաստաթուղթը:* Ավելի շուտ՝ առիթ տալ նրան, հիմնվելով իր բնակչության դժգոհությանը, ետ կանգնել, նորից հետաձգել, պատասխան չտալ, այո՝ ձևացնել, թե ինքը լսում է ժողովրդի ձայնը: Այ ամբիցիաների վերացման առիթ՝ ամեն գին տալ նպատակին հասնելու համար:
> Միևնույն է՝ ստիպելու են: *Թող ուշ լինի, թող ուրիշ նախագահ լինի, ավելի հաջող բազար կարողանա անել:* Գուցե ՀԱԿ.ը՞:


Բարլուս Տատ ջան, …խեր ըլնի էս ի՞նչ ես լսել որ որոշել ես միտինգի գնալ… մի քիչ շուտ չի՞… սպասի կստորագրի նոր կստիպենք…

Բայց ինչի՞ չես ուզում սերժը ստորագրի որ… ինքը ինչո՞վ ա պակաս… սիրուն էլ տղա ա … բորենու պես … սիպտակ մազերով սև ունքերով, բառսուկի թշերով… ինչն ա պակաս

----------


## ranchpar

> Բարլուս Տատ ջան, …խեր ըլնի էս ի՞նչ ես լսել որ որոշել ես միտինգի գնալ… մի քիչ շուտ չի՞… սպասի կստորագրի նոր կստիպենք…
> 
> Բայց ինչի՞ չես ուզում սերժը ստորագրի որ… ինքը ինչո՞վ ա պակաս… սիրուն էլ տղա ա … բորենու պես … սիպտակ մազերով սև ունքերով, բառսուկի թշերով… ինչն ա պակաս


եդ  հասկացանք...բայց  դրա  տեղը  ավելի  լավ ա  նստիր  ազգիդ  մասին  ինֆորմացիա  կարդա...

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հայերեն թարգմանությունը մի քիչ տարբեր է անգլերենից։ Այս ուղեցույցը մի լավ շինված ծուղակ է ՀՀ ապրող ժող.ի եւ ԹՀ ապրող Թուրք ազգից բացի այլ ժող.երի համար։ Կարծում եմ բոլոր Հայերը դեմ դուրս կգան սրան եւ Հայաստանը ստիպված չի շարունակի այս տեսակ շարժումը։

----------


## Բիձա

Սպասվելիք հայ –թուրքական թղթերի հետ կապված երևի հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը հայաստանյան և թուրքական քաղաքական խնդիրների մասին 
Ստորև ես կներկայացնեմ իմ համեմատական վերլուծությունը և խոհանոցային կարծիք–մտորումները. Մյուսները երևի իրենցը.

Թուրքական գեոքաղաքական նպատակային դաշտի իմ համառոտ նկարագիրը.
Վերջին տարիների ամերիկյան անհաշվենկատ /ինչ որ առումով ինքնակործան/ գործողությունները Իրաքում և ռուսական թուլությունները կովկասում, խթան հանդիսացան  թուրքական արտաքին քաղաքական ակտիվացման համար.
Ճշգրտորեն գնահատելով պահը, Թուրքիան սկսեց ակտիվ բանակցային, միջնորդական և այլևայլ քաղաքական գործունեություն ծավալել  երկկողմ, ընդհանուր բանակցային, գաղտնի բանակցային և  հրապարակային ֆորմատներով.
Առանձնապես, նրա մուտքը դեպի գլոբալ միջազգային ակտիվ քաղաքական դաշտ արագացվեց Իսրայել–Պաղեստինյան վերջին– Գազզայի ընդհարման հետ կապված.  Մի քանի նուրբ դիվանադիտական քայլերով Էրդողանը իրեն հրամցրեց արաբների պաշտպանի դերում, /շահելով արաբների համակրանքը միջազգային այլևայլ քաղաքական ատյաններում/  և որպես գենոցիդի դեմ կռվող համամարդկային արժեքների համար պայքարող առաջամարտիկի դերում. 
Հետագայում, տարբեր ֆորումներով իրացրած դիվանագիտական նուրբ քայլերով, /նույնիսկ դեմարշներով/  Թուրքիան ավելի ամրացրեց իր որպես ռեգիոնալ  կարևորագույն պետության դերը. 
Մինչ ահռելի ճիգերով /թե ռազմական, և թե քաղաքական/ Ռուսաստանը փորձում է դուրս գալ  վրացիների հրահրած խաղերից /ու դեռ որ շարունակում է պարտվելը/,  Թուրքիան առանց մի գնդակ արձակելու ու  մի կոպեկ ծախսելու նվաճեց շատ խոստումնալից դիրքեր համարյա թե իր բոլոր հեռակա ու մոտակա հարևանների նկատմամբ.
Ունենալով քրդական հարց և ներսում և Իրաքյան /ու մյուս/  քրդերի հետ կապված, հակառակվելով ԱՄՆ–ին նաև բազաների և ճանապարհների հատկացման հարցում, թուրքերը կարողացան միջնորդական առաքելություն վերցնել թե Իսրայելի և թե Պարսկաստանի հետ կապված հարցերում. 
Եթե գնահատելու լինենք թուրքական դիվանագիտական ճակատի լայնքն ու ինտենսիվությունը /Եվրոպական ինտեգրում, Կիպրոս, Ռուսաստան, Իսրայել, քրդեր, հայկական ցեղասպանության դեմ տարվող անընդհատ մանևրներ, Վրաստանի հետ դինամիկ տարանցիկ և գեոքաղաքական խաղեր, Հայաստանի շրջափակման մասնակցություն, ղարաբաղյան պրոցես մտնելը և այլն/, ապա տնտեսական աճի հետ միասին, թուրքական պետական զարգացման ընթացքը և դիվանագիտությունը կարող է գնահատվել որպես գերազանց.
Մի օրինակ բերեմ որը ցույց է տալիս թուրքական դիվանագիտական ուրույնությունը. Այն միակ երկիրն է, որտեղ տեղադրված Ինճիռլիկի ռազմական բազայի պայամանագիրը ընդամենը վեց ամսով է. Ամեն 6 ամիսը մեկ ԱՄՆ– ստիպված է այն վերակնքել պարտադրվող նոր պայմաններով. /Համեմատիր մեր ռուսական բազա լինելու դարավոր պայմանագրի ու երազանքի հետ/.
Ներկա պայմաններում կնքվող մեր այս անորոշ պայմանագիրը թուրքերի հետ մի քանի տարի հետո այնպիսի հետևանքների կբերի, որը այսօր նույնիսկ երևակայելն է  անհնար.  Մի կողմից Հայաստանից առնվազն 100 անգամ մեծ պետենցիալների տեր երկիր է կանգնած, իր դիվանագիտական փայլուն ունակություններով, մյուս կողմից գավառական Հայաստան– իր ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությամբ ու  գեղցիական անորակ ախպերությամբ. Պայմանագիրը Հայաստանից պահանջում է միջպետական սկզբունքային դրվածքների համատարած զիջողական պարտադրանքներ,  փոխարենը մատուցելով շլագբաումի բացել փակելու մասին խոստումներ. Դրանք անհամեմատելի մեծություններ են. Աշխարհում չկան նժարներ, որոնք կհամեմատեն չհամեմատվողը- ասենք առարկան ու երևույթը, ենթադրենք սրիկայությունն ու ծառի տերևը. 
Ցանկացած պայմանագրային անորոշություն վաղը գործելու է հոգուտ Թուրքիայի, որովհետև Հայստանի շահ ասածը ոչ միայն այդ թղթում, այլ նույնիսկ մեր ներսում ձևակերպված չէ. 
Ես առհասարակ չեմ հասկանում, թե այս պայմանագրերում Հայաստանի ուզածը որն է. Սահմանը թուրքերն են փակել –թող բացեն, եթե ուզում են. Մեր ստորագրություն դնելու իմաստը որն է–ղազագիրը՞. Ու ղազագիր ասածն էլ ոչ թե բառերով գրվածի սահմաններում է, այլ հետագայի. Հենց փաստը, որ գենոցիդ կերած ազգը նման քռչոտ թուղթ է ստորագրում հոգուտ իրեն հոշոտողի, դա ղազագրից էլ դեն է-դա ստորագրություն է առ ոչնչության խոստովանություն.
Ոնց հասկանում եմ պաթոլոգիայի հետ գործ ունենք. Տղերքը ներսում սպառելով բոլոր  խաղերը, մտածում են, թե դրսում ինչ որ խաղային պետենցիալներ կան. Լսել են, բայց չգիտեն ինչ. 
Մարդիկ լրջորեն քննարկում են էդ ղազագրի  պլյուսն ու մինուսը. 
Ինչ ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա կարող է որևէ բան քննարկվել՞ Չկա այդ հիմքը. Կուտ է տրված, կուտն է պետք քննարկել, այլ ոչ թե գոյություն չունեցողը. Անորոշ պայմանագրեր կարող են կնքել իրար հետ հավասար պոտենցիալների տեր երկրները, հետագայի համար ինչ որ արահետներ բացելու նպատակով. Բայց անորոշ թղթի կտորը գաճաճ Հայաստան,– պատմականորեն մեզ խժռած Թուրքիա, ընդգծված պրոադրբեջանական դիրքորոշումներով ու հզորացող ռեգիոնալ դիրքերով -դա աբսուրդ է.
Ակընհայտ է, որ հայկական հին ու նոր իշխանությունները և հասարակությունը համատեղ ջանքերով ձախողել են դինամիկ, ժամանակակից, զարգացող երկիր ունենալու  հեռանկարը. Այս պայմանագիրը մի նոր մարտի 1 է, ուղղված արդեն այս փոքր հողակտորի ու նրանում պատսպարված բնակչության դեմ.
Փաստը, որ որևէ ձայն չի կարողանում թափանցել իշխանական պատուհաններից ներս ու անտեսվում են տարրական հաշվարկներն ու գնահատականները, խոսում է այն մասին, որ ոչ միայն Հայաստանն է կործանման ընթացքի մեջ, այլև ազգն ինքնին.
 Իշխանություն ասածը դա միայն    նախագահ կոչվածը  չէ, այն նաև հազարավոր խորհրդատուներ, պնակալեզներ, սիրուհիներ, փողատերեր ու  լակոտ լուկուտներ են. Դրանք բոլորը ներկա ու մասնակից էին մարտի մեկին. Բայց այսօր չկան, նույնիսկ գալուստ կոչված երևույթը չկա. Եթե դրանք բոլորը միասին մի փոր քյաբաբի խաթեր ընդունակ չեն իրենց շեֆից  գոնե թասիբ պահանջելու, ապա, անելիք համարյա թե չկա, բայց լիքը մտածելու տեղ կա. 
Եթե պայքարը դա հերթափոխով հացադուլն է, ապա շատերիս է հոգբուժ պետք, որովհետև ազգովի ենք ծնել ու շարունակում ենք հանդուրժել այդ մտածելակերպը. 
Եթե պայքարը միտինգում ճառ ասելն է, ու միտինգային արձակուրդ վերցնելը, ապա ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում հերթափոխի ու արձակուրդի մեջ.
Իմ կարծիքով այս պահին պայմանագրի հարց առհասարակ իրավունք չուներ հրապարակ գալու. Հրեաները իրենց կոտորածը չծախեցին, չփոխանակեցին  որևէ բանի,  որևէ մեկից, որևէ բան չմուրացին, գնացին, ձեռք–ձեռքի տված աշխարհ գրավեցին ու այսօր Սերժ ու Ռոբ են խաղում ողջ աշխարհի գլխին.
Մեր խելքը հերիքեց միայն ողբալու ու քյաբաբ ուտելու.
Այսօր էլ, ամեն մի տկարամիտ միկրոֆոն տեսնելով իրեն մարդու տեղ դրած ինչ որ բարբաջանքներ է իրար կապում որպես կարծիք.
Հարց 1– Սահմանը որ բացվեց, ինչ է մտնելու Հայաստան և ինչ է դուրս գալու Հայաստանից. Իմ կարծիքով կմտնի ցանկացած կեղտ, բայց նույնիսկ ծիծակ էլ դուրս չի գա, որովհետև հայաստանը պոռնկությունից բացի որևէ այլ արտադրանք չունի այդ երկրին հրամցնելու. Նայիր թեկուզ http://www.allaboutturkey.com/info.htm
2- Քսան տարվա մեջ ոչ մի կարգին, ժամանակակից արտադրություն չմտավ Հայաստան. 
Էդ փակ սահմանն էր մեղավորը, որին դեմ էին առել տեխնոլոգիաները ու չէին կարողանում մտնել Հայաստան՞.  Էդ  սահմանով է, որ Հայաստան կարգ ու կանոն է մտնելու՞.  Դրանով է կորրուպցիան Հայաստանից հեռանալու՞. 
Պարզ է, որ քննարկումս արդեն շեղվել է փաստացիից դեպի զգայականը, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, արդեն 20 տարի է անարդյունք խոսվում է նույնի մասին. 
Էլ ուժ չկա լրջությամբ քննարկելու Հայաստանի զերոյական պոտենցիալները, աիբներն ու թուլությունները– բոլորս անգիր գիտենք. 
Եթե Թուրքիան քննարկելի է,  պարզաբանվող ու դիտարկվող  որպես շահ հետապնդող պետություն ու առաջ նայող հասարակություն, ապա Հայաստանի դեպքում նման մոտեցումն իսկույն կորցնում է իր իմաստը. Երկիրը չկա, հասարակույթունը, նրա շահը չկա, ինչը քննարկես՞–հացադուլը, միտինգադուլը, ծիծակը, խոզի չալաղաջը, գաճաճներին, քաղաքական ու քաղաքային մուրացկաններին,  լֆիկներին, –ԻՆՉԸ՞.
Վերադառնալով բուն նյութին, տեսնում եմ, որ մի բան է հաստատ. –Այդ պայմանագիրը ստորագրվելու է. Այսօր չստորագրվեց, վաղը կստորագրվի, Սերժը չստորագրեց, մյուսը կստորագրի. Դա ճակատագիր է. Հիմարի, ապուշի ճակատին գրված ճակատագիր.
Հարցը պայմանագիրը չի, հարցը ճակատի դաջվածքը վերացնելն է, – նորը գրելը. 
Ներկայումս  ֆիզիկական դաջվածքնեը ջնջելը վիրաբուժական կամ նույնիսկ թերապեվտիկ մոտեցումներով վերականգնվող խնդիր է դարձել. Առաջներում կիսասոված  երկրների մեծագույն մասը մտավ 20-21 դար ու հանգիստ ապրում է էսօրվա կյանքով, վաղվա օրով ու մտքերով. 
Մենք լռվել ենք Ղարաբաղի ու Հայաստանի, Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի, ղարաբաղցիների ու  աբարանցիների, լֆիկոտների ու դոդոտերի  մեջ, քարկապ ընկել ու ոռնում ենք ցավից, առանց մի բան հասկանալու.
 Էհ, :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Chuk (27.09.2009), Mephistopheles (26.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (26.09.2009), Քամի (26.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Արմեն Այվազյանը էս ամեն ինչի մասին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սպասվելիք հայ –թուրքական թղթերի հետ կապված երևի հետաքրքիր է իմանալ ակումբցիների կարծիքը հայաստանյան և թուրքական քաղաքական խնդիրների մասին 
> Ստորև ես կներկայացնեմ իմ համեմատական վերլուծությունը և խոհանոցային կարծիք–մտորումները. Մյուսները երևի իրենցը.
> 
> Թուրքական գեոքաղաքական նպատակային դաշտի իմ համառոտ նկարագիրը.
> Վերջին տարիների ամերիկյան անհաշվենկատ /ինչ որ առումով ինքնակործան/ գործողությունները Իրաքում և ռուսական թուլությունները կովկասում, խթան հանդիսացան  թուրքական արտաքին քաղաքական ակտիվացման համար.
> Ճշգրտորեն գնահատելով պահը, Թուրքիան սկսեց ակտիվ բանակցային, միջնորդական և այլևայլ քաղաքական գործունեություն ծավալել  երկկողմ, ընդհանուր բանակցային, գաղտնի բանակցային և  հրապարակային ֆորմատներով.
> Առանձնապես, նրա մուտքը դեպի գլոբալ միջազգային ակտիվ քաղաքական դաշտ արագացվեց Իսրայել–Պաղեստինյան վերջին– Գազզայի ընդհարման հետ կապված.  Մի քանի նուրբ դիվանադիտական քայլերով Էրդողանը իրեն հրամցրեց արաբների պաշտպանի դերում, /շահելով արաբների համակրանքը միջազգային այլևայլ քաղաքական ատյաններում/  և որպես գենոցիդի դեմ կռվող համամարդկային արժեքների համար պայքարող առաջամարտիկի դերում. 
> Հետագայում, տարբեր ֆորումներով իրացրած դիվանագիտական նուրբ քայլերով, /նույնիսկ դեմարշներով/  Թուրքիան ավելի ամրացրեց իր որպես ռեգիոնալ  կարևորագույն պետության դերը. 
> Մինչ ահռելի ճիգերով /թե ռազմական, և թե քաղաքական/ Ռուսաստանը փորձում է դուրս գալ  վրացիների հրահրած խաղերից /ու դեռ որ շարունակում է պարտվելը/,  Թուրքիան առանց մի գնդակ արձակելու ու  մի կոպեկ ծախսելու նվաճեց շատ խոստումնալից դիրքեր համարյա թե իր բոլոր հեռակա ու մոտակա հարևանների նկատմամբ.
> ...


Հայաստանի մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց թուրքերին չարժե էդքան շատ կրեդիտներ տալ… իրանք ձուկ են բռնում էս ամեն ինչի մեջ ու բավականին հաջող, բայց էդքան մեծ չի ձուկը… Ինճիրլիքի հարցով էլ ասեմ… ճիշտ ես սում, բայց եթե չվերականգնեն պայմանագիրը, Իրաքի քուրդիստանը շատ լավ կանդիդատ է ու եթե պետք լինի մի քիչ էլ կարելի է տերիտորիան ընդլայնել էլ չեմ ասում "ազգերի ինքնորոշաման" ու "մարդու իրավունքների" մասին… ոչ թուրքերն են էդքան խելոք ոչ էլ ԱՄՆ-ը էդքան հարիֆ… բայց դիվանագետ են… ու մեր դեբիլության կողքին դրանք էլ ավելի դիվանագետ են երևում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արմեն Այվազյանը էս ամեն ինչի մասին


Ապեր, դատարկ մարդ ա ու դատարկ զրույցներ ա տանում… ո՞վ ա մեղավորը էս ամեն ինչի… ու՞ր էր էսի որ մեր քաղաքականությունը 10 տարի էս ուղղությամբ էր գնում… էսի ուզում ա կեղծ նշանակետ ստեղծի ձեր համար

----------


## REAL_ist

*Բիձա* ջան, մի քանի հարցադրումներ ունեմ :Smile: 
Թուրքիային և Ադրբեջանին ձեռնտու են Հայաստանի բաց սահմանները, թե փակ?
Թուրքիան իր ցանկությամբա սահմանները բացելու?(եթե բացի)
Հայաստանի համար բաց սահմաննա ավելի ձեռնտու, թե փակ?(ընդհանրապես, ոչ կոնկրետ այս ձևաչափով) Պետքա Հայաստանը որոշակի քայլեր ձեռնարկ սահմանի բացման համար?
Դու հավատում ես, որ Թուրքիան կբացի սահմանը առանց իր համար որևէ դրական արդյունք ակնկալելու?
Կոնկրետ այս արձանագրության մեջ ինչ որ անդառնալի սխալ կամ կորուստ հայկական կողմի համար տեսնում ես?
Եվ այս արձանագրությունների, որ մասնա անորոշ? Ստանդարտ պայմանագիր դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները հաստատելու և սահմանները բացելու մասին:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Բիձա* ջան, մի քանի հարցադրումներ ունեմ
> Թուրքիային և Ադրբեջանին ձեռնտու են Հայաստանի բաց սահմանները, թե փակ?
> Թուրքիան իր ցանկությամբա սահմանները բացելու?(եթե բացի)
> Հայաստանի համար բաց սահմաննա ավելի ձեռնտու, թե փակ?(ընդհանրապես, ոչ կոնկրետ այս ձևաչափով) Պետքա Հայաստանը որոշակի քայլեր ձեռնարկ սահմանի բացման համար?
> Դու հավատում ես, որ Թուրքիան կբացի սահմանը առանց իր համար որևէ դրական արդյունք ակնկալելու?
> Կոնկրետ այս արձանագրության մեջ ինչ որ անդառնալի սխալ կամ կորուստ հայկական կողմի համար տեսնում ես?
> Եվ այս արձանագրությունների, որ մասնա անորոշ? Ստանդարտ պայմանագիր դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները հաստատելու և սահմանները բացելու մասին:


1-Այո, դրանց ձեռնտու են բաց սահմանները , , որովհետև իրենք ավելի բարձր քաղաքական–տնտեսական պոտենցիալներ ունեն համեմատ կրիմինալ հայկական  գաճաճ բիզնես և ախպերա–գեղցիական  քաղաքական իշխանության. Բայց մենք էնքան հիմար ենք, որ իրանց ուզածը պատկերացնում ենք որպես մեր ցանկություն, նպատակ ու նվաճում. 
2- Այո, Թուրքիային անչափ ձեռնտու է հենց հիմա Հայաստանի վրա լրացուցիչ լծակներ ունենալը, որովհետև սահմանի բացելուց հետո որոշակի ապրանքների ներկրումը կտեղափոխվի թուրքական ուղու վրա և կդառնա շանտաժի առարկա.
3- Փակն է ձեռնտու, որովհետև Հայաստանի պոտենցիալ, հնարավոր զարգացումը հնարավոր է միայն տեխնոլոգիական այլ ոչ թե առևտրային զարգացման հաշվին. 
4- Ոչ, սահմանը մեզ ձեռնտու է փակ պահել ինչ որ ստից պատճառներով, բայց աշխարհին մուննաթ գալ, թե տեսեք Թուրքիան է փակել ու խեղդում է մեզ.
5- Այո սահմանի բացելը Թուրքիայի  համար թե քաղաքական, և  թե տնտեսական առումով շատ ավելի ձեռնտու է քան հայաստանին, որովհետև ինքը էստեղ ավտոմատ գերիշխող քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դիրքեր է գրավելու.
6- Անդառնալին հենց ստորագրելու փաստն է. Ամեն ինչ կանցնի կգնա, շլագբաումն էլ փակ կմնա, բայց ստորագրելու ստորացուցիչ փաստը կմնա.
7- Արձանագրության իմաստը չի բացահայտված. Հայաստանը անկախացել էր 20 տարի առաջ, ինչու հարաբերություններ չկային– մեկ էլ առանց մի խոսքի դրանք սկսվում են՞. Իսկ փաստն այն է, որ կա խայտառակ նախապատմություն, գենոցիդ, շրջափակում. Արձանագրությունը պետք է ունանա կետ համար # 1, որտեղ գրված լինի, որ 20 տարվա թշնամական դրսևորումներից հետո, ենթարկվելով միջազգային պայմանագրերի  պահանջներին, Թուրքիան խոստանում է, այսուհետ չխոչընդոտել միջազգային պայմանագրերով ապահովված անկլավ երկիր Հայաստանին  հասցեագրված բեռների փոխադրումը. ՎԵՐՋ, վերջակետ, aնգլերեն ասած- period,– :Ok:

----------

Մեղապարտ (27.09.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

http://www.piunik.com/articels/4-ara-papian.html

Այս էջում կարող էք գտնել 18 յօդւած Արա Պապեանից որոնք միայն վերաբերւում է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերութիւնների եւ արձանագրութեանը:

----------


## Բիձա

Լրացում. 
Տրիբունից ներողություն եմ խնդրում առանց թույլտվության հեղինակային "Լֆիկոտ" և դրանից ածանցյալ– "դոդոտ" բնորոշիչներն օգտագործելու համար.  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> 1-Այո, դրանց ձեռնտու են բաց սահմանները , , որովհետև իրենք ավելի բարձր քաղաքական–տնտեսական պոտենցիալներ ունեն համեմատ կրիմինալ հայկական  գաճաճ բիզնես և ախպերա–գեղցիական  քաղաքական իշխանության. Բայց մենք էնքան հիմար ենք, որ իրանց ուզածը պատկերացնում ենք որպես մեր ցանկություն, նպատակ ու նվաճում. 
> 2- Այո, Թուրքիային անչափ ձեռնտու է հենց հիմա Հայաստանի վրա լրացուցիչ լծակներ ունենալը, որովհետև սահմանի բացելուց հետո որոշակի ապրանքների ներկրումը կտեղափոխվի թուրքական ուղու վրա և կդառնա շանտաժի առարկա.
> 3- Փակն է ձեռնտու, որովհետև Հայաստանի պոտենցիալ, հնարավոր զարգացումը հնարավոր է միայն տեխնոլոգիական այլ ոչ թե առևտրային զարգացման հաշվին. 
> 4- Ոչ, սահմանը մեզ ձեռնտու է փակ պահել ինչ որ ստից պատճառներով, բայց աշխարհին մուննաթ գալ, թե տեսեք Թուրքիան է փակել ու խեղդում է մեզ.
> 5- Այո սահմանի բացելը Թուրքիայի  համար թե քաղաքական, և  թե տնտեսական առումով շատ ավելի ձեռնտու է քան հայաստանին, որովհետև ինքը էստեղ ավտոմատ գերիշխող քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դիրքեր է գրավելու.
> 6- Անդառնալին հենց ստորագրելու փաստն է. Ամեն ինչ կանցնի կգնա, շլագբաումն էլ փակ կմնա, բայց ստորագրելու ստորացուցիչ փաստը կմնա.
> 7- Արձանագրության իմաստը չի բացահայտված. Հայաստանը անկախացել էր 20 տարի առաջ, ինչու հարաբերություններ չկային– մեկ էլ առանց մի խոսքի դրանք սկսվում են՞. Իսկ փաստն այն է, որ կա խայտառակ նախապատմություն, գենոցիդ, շրջափակում. Արձանագրությունը պետք է ունանա կետ համար # 1, որտեղ գրված լինի, որ 20 տարվա թշնամական դրսևորումներից հետո, ենթարկվելով միջազգային պայմանագրերի  պահանջներին, Թուրքիան խոստանում է, այսուհետ չխոչընդոտել միջազգային պայմանագրերով ապահովված անկլավ երկիր Հայաստանին  հասցեագրված բեռների փոխադրումը. ՎԵՐՋ, վերջակետ, aնգլերեն ասած- period,–


Բիձա
կարծում եմ որ ակցենտները սխալ են դրված:
Թուրքիային ձեռնատու է հարաբերություննրի լավացումը այնքանով, որքանով որ ամեն մի հաղթած երկրի է ձեռնատու իր ուզածը ստանալուց հետո բարեկամանալը:
Թուրքիայի սահմանը փակել են ռուսները, /որոշ մարդկանց համար ասեմ անալոգով՝ սովետը/ ավելի քան 70 տարի: ու հիմա էլ ռուսներն են կանգնած այդ սահմանի վրա ու իիանք են որոշում բացել թե փակել: մնացածը բլա-բլա է:
Հայաստանին օդի ջրի պես պետք է Թուրքիայի հետ տնտեսական հարաբերությունները:
դա երևի թե միակ ու վերջին շանս է իսկապես անկախանալու ու ունենալու մեր տեղը արևի տակ:

Հ.Գ. ես էտ հաղթողի հոգեբանական դրսևորումը պարզ աչքերով տես, երբ Թուրքերը Անդրեին տվեցին ամենամեծ միավորները Եվրոտեսիլում: 
Մենք մեր տհասության ու ախմախ ու հետևաբար  շահամոլ ղեկավարների շնորհիվ այժմ գտնվում ենք այնպիսի վիճակում, որ ռուսները ամեն օր կարող են մի քանի կիլո նավթով Հայաստանը փոխանակել: Օր առաջ դրա դեմը առնել է պետք:

----------

Rammer (28.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Բիձա* ջան, մի քանի հարցադրումներ ունեմ
> Թուրքիային և Ադրբեջանին ձեռնտու են Հայաստանի բաց սահմանները, թե փակ?
> Թուրքիան իր ցանկությամբա սահմանները բացելու?(եթե բացի)
> Հայաստանի համար բաց սահմաննա ավելի ձեռնտու, թե փակ?(ընդհանրապես, ոչ կոնկրետ այս ձևաչափով) Պետքա Հայաստանը որոշակի քայլեր ձեռնարկ սահմանի բացման համար?
> Դու հավատում ես, որ Թուրքիան կբացի սահմանը առանց իր համար որևէ դրական արդյունք ակնկալելու?
> Կոնկրետ այս արձանագրության մեջ ինչ որ անդառնալի սխալ կամ կորուստ հայկական կողմի համար տեսնում ես?
> Ե*վ այս արձանագրությունների, որ մասնա անորոշ? Ստանդարտ պայմանագիր դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունները հաստատելու և սահմանները բացելու մասին:*


Ռեալիստ ջան, ամեն ապրանք իր գինն ունի… Մերսեդեսը իրենը, տունը իրենը, սահմանների բացելն էլ իրենը… մենք այսօր համարժեք գին չենք վճարում… Իհարկե ստանդարդ պայմանագիր է կողմերի դիքորոշումներն են ոչ ստանդարտ… ու եթե պայմանագրի մեջ "արտասովոր" բան չկա դա չի նշանակում որ էդ ֆակտորները չեն ազելու… ազդելու են անուղղակի չևով… եթե թուրքիան ստորագրում է ուրեմն ակընկալիքներ ունի… կարաս 1 վայրկյան չկասկածես… մեզ համար փակ սահմանն ավելի վատ ազրեցություն ունի քան նրանց … էտ բաց սահմանը իրանց դեսերտն ա մեր ճաշը…

Անձամբ ես բաց սահմանի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ… ես ավելին կասեմ, հողերը հետ տալու հետ էլ խնդիր չունեմ (որոշ վերապահումներով), բայց նայած ինչ գնով…

էն ինչ որ Սերժն ա հիմա անում, շատ հնարավոր ա որ մեր վրա անդառնալի նետևանք ունենա և շարունակական… բաց սահմանը չլուծված Ղարաբաղով և առանց Հայաստանով անցնող էական կամունիկացիոն հանգույցնեի միայն լծակ է նրանց ձեռքում…

… դրա համար, եթե մենք 98-ին լուծած լինեինք Ղարաբաղի և սահմանների հարցը, մինչև Բաքու-Ջեյհանը, և Բաքու-Ջեյհանն էլ Հայաստանով անցներ, մենք էսօր էս վալակուշների մեջ չեինք լինի… 

… Հողն ինքնին ոչինչ չարժե… մեր նպատակը չպետք է լինի հող ամեն գնով…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա
> կարծում եմ որ ակցենտները սխալ են դրված:
> Թուրքիային ձեռնատու է հարաբերություննրի լավացումը այնքանով, որքանով որ ամեն մի հաղթած երկրի է ձեռնատու իր ուզածը ստանալուց հետո բարեկամանալը:
> Թուրքիայի սահմանը փակել են ռուսները, /որոշ մարդկանց համար ասեմ անալոգով՝ սովետը/ ավելի քան 70 տարի: ու հիմա էլ ռուսներն են կանգնած այդ սահմանի վրա ու իիանք են որոշում բացել թե փակել: մնացածը բլա-բլա է:
> Հայաստանին օդի ջրի պես պետք է Թուրքիայի հետ տնտեսական հարաբերությունները:
> դա երևի թե միակ ու վերջին շանս է իսկապես անկախանալու ու ունենալու մեր տեղը արևի տակ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ես էտ հաղթողի հոգեբանական դրսևորումը պարզ աչքերով տես, երբ Թուրքերը Անդրեին տվեցին ամենամեծ միավորները Եվրոտեսիլում: 
> Մենք մեր տհասության ու ախմախ ու հետևաբար  շահամոլ ղեկավարների շնորհիվ այժմ գտնվում ենք այնպիսի վիճակում, որ ռուսները ամեն օր կարող են մի քանի կիլո նավթով Հայաստանը փոխանակել: Օր առաջ դրա դեմը առնել է պետք:


Դվ ջան, քո նկատառումը  մեր ստրկամտությունը մի նոր, ավելի ստորին մակարդակի է իջեցնում.  
Բայց դրանից էլ հարցը չի փոխվում. Առաջնային սուբյեկտները մենք ենք ու թուրքերը. Հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններում թե ռուսները և թե մնացած մյուսները միայն շանտաժով կարող են ազդել մեզ վրա. Մեր նկատմամբ շանտաժը դա արդեն ֆիզիկական բնաջնջումն է, որովհետև սրանից դեն ֆիզիկականը իջեցնել անհնար է. Հացը պիտի կտրեն՞, գազը, դա չի աշխատելու.  Նախ աշխարհը վայնասուն կբարձրացնի. Հետո էլ մի ուրիշ տեղից կսկսի այս թանկ շուկա ապրանք մտնել. Ժամանակակից աշխարհում անհնար է երկիր սովամահ անել դրսից. Ներսից հարց չկա, մեկ անգամ մեկ է– օրինակներն ինչքան ուզես, սկսած Սոմալիից.
Էնպես որ ռուսական ֆակտորը դա մեր հնարած բոբոն է. Իրականում մենք ենք ռուսների հետ հարցերում դրության տերը, որովհետև էստեղից ռադը քաշելով իրենք դառնում են քնձռոտ երկիր. Ես մի անգամ նշել էի, հիմա էլ նույն կարծիքի եմ. Թե ռուսների և թե թուրքերի հետ հարաբերություններում մեզ կզցնողը հենց մենք ենք, մեր անտակ քամակալիզությամբ. Ուրիշները մեր տեղը հիմա կարգին երկիր սարքած կլինեին առանց լֆիկ ու դոդոտ. 
Իսկ Թուրքիայից մենք վերցնելու ոչ մի բան չունենք, բացարձակապես ոչինչ, –զրո.   Պետք է կարողանալ շանտաժին դիմանալ, սա է խնդիրը. Ամերիկացիք մտցրին տեռորիզմին /տեռորիստին/  չենթարկվելու, ոչ մի դեպքում չզիջելու  փիլիսոփայությունը. Հենց նույն վերաբերմունքը մեզ է պետք օդ ու ջրի պես. Մեր դեմ իրացվողը դա քաղաքական, դիվանագիտական տեռորիզմ է, փափուկ բառերով, հատուկ տհասների համար ձևակերպված.
Բայց թող տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ես դեմ եմ առհասարակ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուն. Ոչ, լավ կլինի որ հաստատվի, բայց որոշակի պայմաններով ու մեր շահերի գիտակցմամբ ու պաշտպանությամբ.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .........................
> 4- Ոչ, սահմանը մեզ ձեռնտու է փակ պահել ինչ որ ստից պատճառներով, բայց աշխարհին մուննաթ գալ, թե տեսեք Թուրքիան է փակել ու խեղդում է մեզ.
> 5- Այո սահմանի բացելը Թուրքիայի  համար թե քաղաքական, և  թե տնտեսական առումով շատ ավելի ձեռնտու է քան հայաստանին, որովհետև ինքը էստեղ ավտոմատ գերիշխող քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դիրքեր է գրավելու.
> .....


Չէ բռատ… փակ սահմանը մեզ ձեռ չի տալիս մեր սահմանը մենակ թուրքերի հետ փակ չի… փակ է նաև ադրբեջանի հետ և շուտով Իրանի հետ էլ կփակվի կամ կիմաստազրկվի (առանց էն էլ մի բան չի, ավելի շատ բարոյական նշանակություն ունի) ոչ իրենց կամ մեր մեղքով , իրանի վրա ճնշումները մեծանում են, ռուսն էլ ոնց որ պրոբլեմ չունի դրա հետ… մեզ մնում ա Վրաստանի ոռը պաչենք… ոնց կարա ձեռնատու լինի փակ սահմանը

----------

Հայկօ (27.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Չէ բռատ… փակ սահմանը մեզ ձեռ չի տալիս մեր սահմանը մենակ թուրքերի հետ փակ չի… փակ է նաև ադրբեջանի հետ և շուտով Իրանի հետ էլ կփակվի կամ կիմաստազրկվի (առանց էն էլ մի բան չի, ավելի շատ բարոյական նշանակություն ունի) ոչ իրենց կամ մեր մեղքով , իրանի վրա ճնշումները մեծանում են, ռուսն էլ ոնց որ պրոբլեմ չունի դրա հետ… մեզ մնում ա Վրաստանի ոռը պաչենք… ոնց կարա ձեռնատու լինի փակ սահմանը


Մեֆ ջան, ապոկալիպսիս չարժի պատկերացնել. Սահմանը թղթով չի բացվում-շահերը պետք է ստիպեն որ սահման բացվի ու բաց մնա. 
Գենոցիդը թշնամական լիցք ունի երկու կողմերի  համար էլ. Մեր համար այն կորստի, տառապանքի, ստորացման  մի ահռելի վերք է, թուրքերի համար մարդասպանի պիտակ, որից ուզում են ոչ թե իրենց, այլ հենց մեր հաշվին ազատվել, մեզ մեղավոր հանելով ու մեկ անգամ ևս ստորացնելով. 
Նույնը ադրւբեջանցիների հետ եղածն է. Էդ մեզ է թվում, թե ադրբեջանի հետ մենք հաղթանակած ենք տարածքների առումով. Իրենք էնտեղից տեղահանեցին ու առանց մի հատուցման վռնդեցին 450000  հայի, Հայաստանից էլ իրենց կամքով, և մասնակի հատուցմամաբ տեղափոխվեց 140000 ադրբեջանցի. Եթե այդ տարբերությունը գնահատվի հողային , ունեցվածքային և աշխատատեղերի առումով, ապա մեր կորցրած համարժեք է, կամ նույնիսկ փոքր է Ղարաբաղում տարածքային նվաճումներից. 
Վաղը երբ էդ տարածքներն էլ հետ կտանք,  ոչ միայն բալանսը կորուստներով ու տանջանքով խայտառակ մինուսային կլինի մեր համար, այլ աշխարհով մեկ մեզ պախարակելու են քանդած գյուղերի ու ծախած երկաթգծերի ու ենթակառուցվածքների համար. 
Այնպես որ առկա է խորը թշնամություն երկու ուղղությամբ էլ, ու մի կարծիր, թե  դա թղթերով է լուծվելու. Միայն մեզ սխալ հանելով, խայտառակելով է դա արվելու.
Սա է իրականությունը. Ֆանտազիաների մեջ չարժի ընկնել.
 Էս կեղտից դուրս գալու միակ ճանապարհը  ներքին վերափոխումն էր, հասարակական ու տեխնոլոգիկան առաջընթացը, Շվեցարական մոդելով ժամացուցատիպ IT հագեցած փոքրածավալ աշխատատար ապրանքների արտադրությունն ու արտահանումը ու կամաց-կամաց ժամանակի մեջ, հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը. Դա չարվեց ու չի արվի. հետևաբար մենք պետք է ընտրենք վատի ու շատ վատի միջև.
Իմ կարծիքով  ավելի լավ է տարածքները առանց զոհերի, բայց ղալմաղալ– պատերազմով   զիջելը,  քան հենց այնպես վնգստալով հետ տալն ու կզելը. մի կտոր ստորացուցիչ տեսական հացի փոխարեն. 
Թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների հետ բարիշելը թասիբի խնդիր է, –ոչ թե տեսական զարգացման հնարավորության. Իմ կարծիքով,  մեր այս մտածելակերպով , Հայաստանը եթե ովկիանոսի ափին էլ տեղադրես, մենք նույն վայրենին կմնանք. Մեր վայրենությունն ու կոռռուպցիան փակ սահմաններից չի, ներքին ստրուկից է.
 և այդ ստրուկին սատրկացնելը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ներկայիս էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, քան ախպերական իդիլիայի վիճակում.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ապոկալիպսիս չարժի պատկերացնել. Սահմանը թղթով չի բացվում-շահերը պետք է ստիպեն որ սահման բացվի ու բաց մնա. 
> Գենոցիդը թշնամական լիցք ունի երկու կողմերի  համար էլ. Մեր համար այն կորստի, տառապանքի, ստորացման  մի ահռելի վերք է, թուրքերի համար մարդասպանի պիտակ, որից ուզում են ոչ թե իրենց, այլ հենց մեր հաշվին ազատվել, մեզ մեղավոր հանելով ու մեկ անգամ ևս ստորացնելով. 
> Նույնը ադրւբեջանցիների հետ եղածն է. Էդ մեզ է թվում, թե ադրբեջանի հետ մենք հաղթանակած ենք տարածքների առումով. Իրենք էնտեղից տեղահանեցին ու առանց մի հատուցման վռնդեցին 450000  հայի, Հայաստանից էլ իրենց կամքով, և մասնակի հատուցմամաբ տեղափոխվեց 140000 ադրբեջանցի. Եթե այդ տարբերությունը գնահատվի հողային , ունեցվածքային և աշխատատեղերի առումով, ապա մեր կորցրած համարժեք է, կամ նույնիսկ փոքր է Ղարաբաղում տարածքային նվաճումներից. 
> Վաղը երբ էդ տարածքներն էլ հետ կտանք,  ոչ միայն բալանսը կորուստներով ու տանջանքով խայտառակ մինուսային կլինի մեր համար, այլ աշխարհով մեկ մեզ պախարակելու են քանդած գյուղերի ու ծախած երկաթգծերի ու ենթակառուցվածքների համար. 
> Այնպես որ առկա է խորը թշնամություն երկու ուղղությամբ էլ, ու մի կարծիր, թե  դա թղթերով է լուծվելու. Միայն մեզ սխալ հանելով, խայտառակելով է դա արվելու.
> Սա է իրականությունը. Ֆանտազիաների մեջ չարժի ընկնել.
>  Էս կեղտից դուրս գալու միակ ճանապարհը  ներքին վերափոխումն էր, հասարակական ու տեխնոլոգիկան առաջընթացը, Շվեցարական մոդելով ժամացուցատիպ IT հագեցած փոքրածավալ աշխատատար ապրանքների արտադրությունն ու արտահանումը ու կամաց-կամաց ժամանակի մեջ, հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը. Դա չարվեց ու չի արվի. հետևաբար մենք պետք է ընտրենք վատի ու շատ վատի միջև.
> Իմ կարծիքով  ավելի լավ է տարածքները առանց զոհերի, բայց ղալմաղալ– պատերազմով   զիջելը,  քան հենց այնպես վնգստալով հետ տալն ու կզելը. մի կտոր ստորացուցիչ տեսական հացի փոխարեն. 
> Թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների հետ բարիշելը թասիբի խնդիր է, –ոչ թե տեսական զարգացման հնարավորության. Իմ կարծիքով,  մեր այս մտածելակերպով , Հայաստանը եթե ովկիանոսի ափին էլ տեղադրես, մենք նույն վայրենին կմնանք. *Մեր վայրենությունն ու կոռռուպցիան փակ սահմաններից չի, ներքին ստրուկից է.
>  և այդ ստրուկին սատրկացնելը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ներկայիս էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, քան ախպերական իդիլիայի վիճակում*.


Ճիշտն ասած Բիձ, ես կարծում եմ որ ամեն ինչ էս վայրկյանին պետք ա hold-ի վրա դնել ու զբաղվել էդ տականքներին ընդեղից հանելով… առաջին ու մենակարևորն եմ համարում դա… մենք հիմա մանեվրելու տեղ չունեն… սահմանը բաց կամ փակ էական չի էս պահին… ու էս վերջին տողի հետ համաձայն եմ… երբ մենք էդ հարցը կլուծենք էն ժամանակ բաց կամ փակ սահմանն իրեն զգացնել կտա…

իսկ ցեղասպանությունը ընդհանրապես բանակցությունների նյութ դարձնելը դավաճանություն էր… դա կապ պիտի չունենար… չնայած Ռեալիստն ասում ա ընդեղ նախապայմանի խոսք չկա, բայց էփած հավի ծիծաղն է գալիս դրա վրա

----------

Բիձա (27.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Առաջնային *սուբյեկտները* մենք ենք ու թուրքերը. Հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններում թե ռուսները և թե մնացած մյուսները միայն շանտաժով կարող են ազդել մեզ վրա. Մեր նկատմամբ շանտաժը դա արդեն ֆիզիկական բնաջնջումն է, որովհետև սրանից դեն ֆիզիկականը իջեցնել անհնար է.


Բիձա ջան: Ուր էր թե մենք սուբեկտ լինեինք: Ցավոք: մենք առարկա ենք այժմ, որը ունի իր գինը, իր օգտագործման ոլորտը ու իր օգտագործման պայմանները-ձևը-տեխնիկան:
Օրինակ, պիլասոսը աշխատացնելու համար միացնում են հոսանքին կամ ակումուլյատոր են դնում: իսկ մեզ աշխատացնելու համար օրինա ընտրությունների ժամանակ /սփյուռքում/, ասում են որ հեսա ամերիկան կընդունի ցեղասպանությունը: 
Իրականում ստրկամտությունը /հավաքական/ հասել է աներևակայելի սահմանների:
Էսօր Տորոնտոի հայ համայքի "ակտիվիստ" ներկայացուցիչները քննարկում էին թե ոնց են Սերոժի Նյու-Յորքյան մոտակա այցելության ժամանակ միահամուռ այցելելու Նյու-Յորք որ տեսնեն անձամբ Սերոժին ու ասեն որ լավ բան չի անում:
ինչպես կասեր մեր թաղի Հովիկը, "Խնդալու ա, հորս արև"  :LOL: 
…

----------


## REAL_ist

> 1-Այո, դրանց ձեռնտու են բաց սահմանները , , որովհետև իրենք ավելի բարձր քաղաքական–տնտեսական պոտենցիալներ ունեն համեմատ կրիմինալ հայկական  գաճաճ բիզնես և ախպերա–գեղցիական  քաղաքական իշխանության. Բայց մենք էնքան հիմար ենք, որ իրանց ուզածը պատկերացնում ենք որպես մեր ցանկություն, նպատակ ու նվաճում.


 :Smile: Իսկ ինչ նույն այդ հիմնավորմամբ իրենց ավելի ձեռնտու չեն փակ սահմանները? Մանավանդ Ադրբեջանին դժվար թե ձեռնտու չլինի Հայաստանի շրջափակումը և տնտեսական զարգացման ամենաէական միջոցներից մեկից զրկումը :Wink:  Բաց սահմանները մոտ 20 տարի մեր նպատակնա եղել, իսկ հիմա հենց թուրքերը փորձում են բացելուն ուղղված նպատակներ ցույց տալ, միանգամից դա դառավ նրացն ուզածն, սա ոչ այլ ինչ է քան թույլի մտածելակերպ...



> 2- Այո, Թուրքիային անչափ ձեռնտու է հենց հիմա Հայաստանի վրա լրացուցիչ լծակներ ունենալը, որովհետև սահմանի բացելուց հետո որոշակի ապրանքների ներկրումը կտեղափոխվի թուրքական ուղու վրա և կդառնա շանտաժի առարկա.


Այս մտքին շատ եմ հանդիպել: Ինչ խոսք, ճշմարտություն կա դրա մեջ: Սակայն եթե այդպես դիտենք, պետք աշխարհում բոլոր բաց սահմանները որպես շանտաժ դիտարկենք: Եթե սահմանները նորից փակեն դա կլինի սույն արջանագրությունների կոպտագույն խախտում: Եվ վերջին հաշվով դրանով ներկայիս վիճակը կվերականգնվի որոշ ժամանակի ընտացքում: Այսինք համադրելով այն օգուտները որոնք կստանանք բաց սահմանի դեպքում, նշածդ կետի արժեքը չնչին է դառնում:



> 3- Փակն է ձեռնտու, որովհետև Հայաստանի պոտենցիալ, հնարավոր զարգացումը հնարավոր է միայն տեխնոլոգիական այլ ոչ թե առևտրային զարգացման հաշվին. 
> 4- Ոչ, սահմանը մեզ ձեռնտու է փակ պահել ինչ որ ստից պատճառներով, բայց աշխարհին մուննաթ գալ, թե տեսեք Թուրքիան է փակել ու խեղդում է մեզ.


Բիձա ջան, կներես, բայց նման մոտեցում մեկ էլ ազգայնամոլների մոտ եմ նկատել: Նրանք ճիշտա հիմնավորում են որ թուրքը վատ բանա, չի կարելի սահմանը բացել, կարողա գան սաղիս սպանեն... Քո հիմնավորումը մեղմ ասած այդքան էլ համոզիչ չի, ցանկացած տնտեսության հիմքը առևտրային հարաբերություններն են, ցանկցած քիչ թե շատ տնտեսությունից հասկացող մարդ կհաստատի բաց սահմանի ճակատագրական նշանակությունը:



> 5- Այո սահմանի բացելը Թուրքիայի  համար թե քաղաքական, և  թե տնտեսական առումով շատ ավելի ձեռնտու է քան հայաստանին, որովհետև ինքը էստեղ ավտոմատ գերիշխող քաղաքական ու տնտեսական դիրքեր է գրավելու.


Թուրքիան սենց թե նենց տարածաշրջանի ամենահզոր երկիրնա, ու դրան Հայաստանը հաստատ չի կարա խոչնդոտի: Բնականաբար Թուրքիան գնալով այս քայլին իր ակնկալիքներն ու շահերը ունի, տկարություն կլինի  մտածելը, թե թուրքերը մեր խաթր են սահմանը բացում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում այս հարցում ես տեսնում եմ ԱՄՆ-ի մեծ ճնշումների հետևանքը, Թուրքիան հանգիստ կարար մի 10 տարի էլ Հայաստանին թողեր շրջափակման մեջ ու իր փոքր ախպորը` ադրբեջանին տված խոստումը պահպաներ: Մի մոռացի որ Թուրքիան միշտ հաշվիա առնոմում ադրբեջանի շահը:



> 6- Անդառնալին հենց ստորագրելու փաստն է. Ամեն ինչ կանցնի կգնա, շլագբաումն էլ փակ կմնա, բայց ստորագրելու ստորացուցիչ փաստը կմնա.


Ինչա նշանակում ստորացուցիչ փաստը? Ինչ կա դրա մեջ ստորացուցիչ? Նման արձանագրությունների առաջարկության մերժումը ավելի վատ կանդրդառանար Հայաստանի վրա, քան ստորագրելու փաստը:



> 7- Արձանագրության իմաստը չի բացահայտված. Հայաստանը անկախացել էր 20 տարի առաջ, ինչու հարաբերություններ չկային– մեկ էլ առանց մի խոսքի դրանք սկսվում են՞. Իսկ փաստն այն է, որ կա խայտառակ նախապատմություն, գենոցիդ, շրջափակում. Արձանագրությունը պետք է ունանա կետ համար # 1, որտեղ գրված լինի, որ 20 տարվա թշնամական դրսևորումներից հետո, ենթարկվելով միջազգային պայմանագրերի  պահանջներին, Թուրքիան խոստանում է, այսուհետ չխոչընդոտել միջազգային պայմանագրերով ապահովված անկլավ երկիր Հայաստանին  հասցեագրված բեռների փոխադրումը. ՎԵՐՋ, վերջակետ, aնգլերեն ասած- period,–


Արձանագրության իմաստը դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումն է: Դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ սկսել չսկսելը պետությունների որոշելու հարցնա ու այստեղ անկախանալը փաստը որևէ նշանակություն չունի: Պետությունները հիմա են գտել որ ժամանակնա դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել ու արձանագրություն են ստորագրում դրա վերաբերյալ: Հստակ և որոշակի իմաստ կա: Ստանդարտ ձևաչափա որը արդեն տասնյակ դարեր գործումա միջազգային իրավունքում:
Գենոցիդ նախապայման գոյություն չունի: Ոչմի հիմ հիմնավորված ապացույց դրա վերաբերյալ չես կարող ներկայացնել: Պատմական հարցեր քննարկող ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը, որը ոչ մի եզրակացություն տալու իրավասություն չունի ցեղասպանության ուրացումը որ մի դեպքում չի կարող հանդիսանալ: Վերջ ի վերջո հենց Թուրքիայի հետ պետքա քննարկել ցեղասպանության հարցը, քանի որ մեր վերջին նպատակը հենց Թուրքիայի կողմից դրա ընդունումնա:
Իսկ քո վերջին կետը ավելի շատ նմանա կապիտուլիացիայի ենթարկված երկների հետ կնքով պայմանագրի կետի, միջազգային իրավունքում նման նվաստացուցիչ կետ չի հանդուրժի ոչ մի ինքնիշխան պետություն :Wink:  Ու եթե մտածում ես որ Հայսատանը երբևէ կկարողանա նման կետ պարտադրել Թուրքիային, ապա ասեմ որ մտքերդ ծայրահեղ ուտոպիստական են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստ ջան, ամեն ապրանք իր գինն ունի… Մերսեդեսը իրենը, տունը իրենը, սահմանների բացելն էլ իրենը… մենք այսօր համարժեք գին չենք վճարում… Իհարկե ստանդարդ պայմանագիր է կողմերի դիքորոշումներն են ոչ ստանդարտ… ու եթե պայմանագրի մեջ "արտասովոր" բան չկա դա չի նշանակում որ էդ ֆակտորները չեն ազելու… ազդելու են անուղղակի չևով… եթե թուրքիան ստորագրում է ուրեմն ակընկալիքներ ունի… կարաս 1 վայրկյան չկասկածես… մեզ համար փակ սահմանն ավելի վատ ազրեցություն ունի քան նրանց … էտ բաց սահմանը իրանց դեսերտն ա մեր ճաշը…
> 
> Անձամբ ես բաց սահմանի դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ… ես ավելին կասեմ, հողերը հետ տալու հետ էլ խնդիր չունեմ (որոշ վերապահումներով), բայց նայած ինչ գնով…
> 
> էն ինչ որ Սերժն ա հիմա անում, շատ հնարավոր ա որ մեր վրա անդառնալի նետևանք ունենա և շարունակական… բաց սահմանը չլուծված Ղարաբաղով և առանց Հայաստանով անցնող էական կամունիկացիոն հանգույցնեի միայն լծակ է նրանց ձեռքում…
> 
> … դրա համար, եթե մենք 98-ին լուծած լինեինք Ղարաբաղի և սահմանների հարցը, մինչև Բաքու-Ջեյհանը, և Բաքու-Ջեյհանն էլ Հայաստանով անցներ, մենք էսօր էս վալակուշների մեջ չեինք լինի… 
> 
> … Հողն ինքնին ոչինչ չարժե… մեր նպատակը չպետք է լինի հող ամեն գնով…


Mephistopheles ջան, Թուրքիայի հետ ցանկացած դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների միջ մտնելը մեծ ռիսկա, թուրքերը ամբողջ աշխարհին են հայնտնի իրենց խորամանկ դիվանագիտությամբ: Սակայն տվյալ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ, որ ռիսկը արդարացվածա ու արձանագրությունների ներկա տեսքը Հայաստանի համար լռիվ ընդունելիա և ներկա պահին ավելի լավ պայմաններով սահմանի բացում ուղղակի հնարավոր չի:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ուղեցույցի անգլերեն տարբերակում ասվում է՝



> *Protocol on the Establishment of Diplomatic Relations* 
> *Between Republic of Armenia and Republic of Turkey*
> The Republic of Armenia and the Republic of Turkey,
> Desiring to establish good neighborly relations and to develop bilateral cooperation in the political, economic, cultural and other fields for the benefit of *their peoples*, as envisaged in the Protocol on the development of relations signed on the same day,


"their people" --- իրենց ժողովրդի մասին է խոսքը։

Ակնհայտ է, որ ըստ ՀՀ սահմանադրության՝




> *Article 2*. In the Republic of Armenia power lies with the people. The people exercise their power through free elections and referenda, as well as through state and local self-governing bodies and public officials as provided by the Constitution. The usurpation of power by any organization or individual constitutes a crime.
> 
> 
> *Հոդված 2.* Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:
>  Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաև Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված պետական և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով: 
> Իշխանության յուրացումը որևէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:


ՀՀ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին։ Իշխանությունն է ներկայացնում ՀՀ ժողովրդի շահերը։

Հիմա նայենք Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության սահմանադրությունը




> * ARTICLE 2* . The Republic of Turkey is a democratic, secular and social state governed by the rule of law; bearing in mind the concepts of public peace, national solidarity and justice; respecting human rights; loyal to the *nationalism* of Ataturk, and based on the fundamental tenets set forth in the Preamble.  
> 
> * ARTICLE 3.*  The Turkish state, with its territory and *nation*, is an indivisible entity. Its language is Turkish.  
> 
> * ARTICLE 5.*  The fundamental aims and duties of the state are; to safeguard the independence and integrity of the *Turkish Nation*, the indivisibility of the country, the Republic and democracy; to ensure the welfare, peace, and happiness of the *individual and society*; to strive for the removal of political, social and economic obstacles which restrict the fundamental rights and freedoms of the individual in a manner incompatible with the principles of justice and of the social state governed by the rule of law; and to provide the conditions required for the development of the individuals material and spiritual existence.  
> 
> * ARTICLE 7.*  Legislative power is vested in the Turkish Grand National Assembly on behalf of the *Turkish Nation*. This power cannot be delegated.


ըստ որի, ակնհայտ է այն, որ Թուրքիայի Հանրապետությունը պատկանում է Թուրք ազգին, որը հիմքն է պետության, եւ որ ԹՀն կպաշտպանի անհատներին եւ հասարակություններին. յանի թե։

Մի խոսքով, ես իրավաբան չեմ, սակայն կարողանում եմ տարբերել ժողովուրդը ազգից։ Այսինքն, Հայաստանում ծնված եզդին նույնպես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ժողովրդի մասն է։ Իսկ Թուրքիայում իրերը մի փոքր տարբեր են։ Քուրդը Թուրք չէ. իսկ պետությունը Թուրքերինն է։

Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ ՀՀ սահմանադրության «ժողովրդավարության» հիմքը շատ վտանգավոր է Հայաստան պետության համար։ Սակայն այս վերջին բարեփոխումներից հետո էլ, ոչ մի հայանպաստ փոփխություն էլ չեղավ ՀՀ սահմանադրության մեջ։

Երանի թե Հայ իրավաբանները օգտվեյին Թուրքական սահմանադրությունից. շատ հզոր է պետականակերտման համար։

Հուսանք որ հայկական կողմն էլ ունի լուրջ իրավաբաններ, որոնք կարող են հուշել ՀՀ չորակող նախագահին, որ հնարավոր է դուրս գալ այս ծուղակից։ Պարզապես, պետք է Թուրքիային պարտադրել սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ։ Թող որ նրանց պետությունն էլ պատկանի ժողովրդին, այլ ոչ թե Թուրք ԱԶԳԻՆ, ոչ բարով։

----------


## Արիացի

> *Արեւմտեան Ամերիկայի Հայ Համայնքի Ներկայացուցիչները Կը Յայտարարեն*
> Օգոստոս 31ին, հայաշխարհը անակնկալօրէն դրուեցաւ անհաճոյ իրականութեան մը առջեւ՝ այդ օր հրապարակուած հայ-թրքական նախաստորագրուած արձանագրութիւններուն տեսքով: Ներքոստորագրեալ կազմակերպութիւններս խորապէս մտահոգուած ենք այս արձանագրութեանց մէջ տեղ գտած մեր ազգի ու պետութեան համար սպառնալի դրոյթներով:
> Մեր հաստատ համոզումն է, որ այս արձանագրութիւնները կը վիրաւորեն մեր ժողովուրդի արժանապատուութիւնը՝ խնդրոյ առարկայ դարձնելով Հայկական Ցեղասպանութեան իրողութիւնը. կը փոշիացնեն պատմական հայրենիքի գաղափարը եւ կը վտանգեն Արցախի ազատագրական պայքարի բիւր զոհողութիւններով ձեռք բերուած Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հանրապետութեան ապագան:
> Մենք նաեւ մտահոգ ենք, որ այսպիսի համահայկական նշանակութեամբ հարցեր կը տնօրինուին Հայաստանի իշխանութեանց կողմէ, առանց այդ հարցերը համազգային քննարկման արժանացնելու ու հայկական իրականութեան մէջ գործող կազմակերպութեանց կարծիքը իմանալու:
> Հայոց Ցեղասպանութեան ճանաչման եւ Հայ Դատի հետապնդման իրաւատէրը համայն հայ ժողովուրդն է՝ ըլլայ Հայաստանի թէ սփիւռքի մէջ: Համայն հայութեան ապագային համար հեռահար հետեւանքներ ունեցող հարցերուն բարւոք արդիւնքի կարելի էր հասնիլ միայն ներքին համերաշխութեան եւ Հայաստան-Սփիւռք ներդաշնակուած համագործակցութեան ճամբով։
> Մեր արդար ակնկալութիւնն է, որ Հայաստանի ներկայ իշխանութիւնները ականջալուր ըլլան համընդհանուր ընդվզումի ձայներուն ու անմիջապէս կասեցնեն արձանագրութիւններու ստորագրման գործընթացը՝ ի շահ Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովուրդի:
> 
> Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցւոյ Արեւմտեան Ամերիկայի Կիլիկիոյ Թեմ
> Հայ Կաթողիկէ համայնք
> ...


http://stoptheprotocols.com/2009/09/...6%D5%A5%D6%80/
Վիճակը այնքան լուրջ է, որ սփյուռքահայությունը միասնական բողոք է արտահայտում այս ամենի դեմ: Ինձ թվում է, սա ՀՀ նորագույն պատմության մեջ միակ դեպքն է: Այս ամենի մեջ միակ դրական բանը սա է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պարզապես, պետք է Թուրքիային պարտադրել սահմանադրական բարեփոխումներ։ Թող որ նրանց պետությունն էլ պատկանի ժողովրդին, այլ ոչ թե Թուրք ԱԶԳԻՆ, ոչ բարով։


Թուրքիան ինքնիշխան պետություն է և աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարող ինչ որ բան պարտադրել իրենց, մանավանդ ներքին սահմանադրական կարգի առումով...
Բացի դրանից, գիտես ինչպես է իրականցվում այդ իշխանությունը? Ճիշտա, ընտրությունների միջոցով: Չեմ կարծում թե թուրքական քաղաքացիությամբ քրդերը կամ հայերը իրավունք չունեն մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, ուստի իրենց Թուրքական նացիա հասկացությունը ուղղիղ համեմատական է մեր Սահմանադրության ժողովուրդ հասկացության հետ: Ազգ հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես իրավական կատեգորիա չի ուստի և բոլոր դիտարկումներդ զուրկ են որևէ իմաստից և աննպատակ են :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Իսկ ինչ նույն այդ հիմնավորմամբ իրենց ավելի ձեռնտու չեն փակ սահմանները? Մանավանդ Ադրբեջանին դժվար թե ձեռնտու չլինի Հայաստանի շրջափակումը և տնտեսական զարգացման ամենաէական միջոցներից մեկից զրկումը;*) Բաց սահմանները մոտ 20 տարի մեր նպատակնա եղել, իսկ հիմա հենց թուրքերը փորձում են բացելուն ուղղված նպատակներ ցույց տալ, միանգամից դա դառավ նրացն ուզածն, սա ոչ այլ ինչ է քան թույլի մտածելակերպ...
> Այս մտքին շատ եմ հանդիպել: *Ինչ խոսք, ճշմարտություն կա դրա մեջ: Սակայն եթե այդպես դիտենք, պետք աշխարհում բոլոր բաց սահմանները որպես շանտաժ դիտարկենք:* Եթե սահմանները նորից փակեն դա կլինի սույն արջանագրությունների կոպտագույն խախտում: Եվ վերջին հաշվով դրանով ներկայիս վիճակը կվերականգնվի որոշ ժամանակի ընտացքում: Այսինք համադրելով այն օգուտները որոնք կստանանք բաց սահմանի դեպքում, նշածդ կետի արժեքը չնչին է դառնում:
> 
> *Բիձա ջան, կներես, բայց նման մոտեցում մեկ էլ ազգայնամոլների մոտ եմ նկատել:* Նրանք ճիշտա հիմնավորում են որ թուրքը վատ բանա, չի կարելի սահմանը բացել, կարողա գան սաղիս սպանեն... Քո հիմնավորումը մեղմ ասած այդքան էլ համոզիչ չի, ցանկացած տնտեսության հիմքը առևտրային հարաբերություններն են, ցանկցած քիչ թե շատ տնտեսությունից հասկացող մարդ կհաստատի բաց սահմանի ճակատագրական նշանակությունը:
> 
> *Թուրքիան սենց թե նենց տարածաշրջանի ամենահզոր երկիրնա, ու դրան Հայաստանը հաստատ չի կարա խոչնդոտի:* Բնականաբար Թուրքիան գնալով այս քայլին իր ակնկալիքներն ու շահերը ունի, տկարություն կլինի  մտածելը, թե թուրքերը մեր խաթր են սահմանը բացում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում այս հարցում ես տեսնում եմ ԱՄՆ-ի մեծ ճնշումների հետևանքը, *Թուրքիան հանգիստ կարար մի 10 տարի էլ Հայաստանին թողեր շրջափակման մեջ ու իր փոքր ախպորը` ադրբեջանին տված խոստումը պահպաներ:* Մի մոռացի որ Թուրքիան միշտ հաշվիա առնոմում ադրբեջանի շահը:
> *Ինչա նշանակում ստորացուցիչ փաստը? Ինչ կա դրա մեջ ստորացուցիչ?* Նման արձանագրությունների առաջարկության մերժումը ավելի վատ կանդրդառանար Հայաստանի վրա, քան ստորագրելու փաստը:
> 
> Արձանագրության իմաստը դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումն է: Դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ սկսել չսկսելը պետությունների որոշելու հարցնա ու այստեղ անկախանալը փաստը որևէ նշանակություն չունի: Պետությունները հիմա են գտել որ ժամանակնա դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատել ու արձանագրություն են ստորագրում դրա վերաբերյալ: Հստակ և որոշակի իմաստ կա: Ստանդարտ ձևաչափա որը արդեն տասնյակ դարեր գործումա միջազգային իրավունքում:
> ...


Ամբողջ տեքստն է ինձ համար անընդունելի, կպատասխանեմ ընդգծվածներին. 
1-Նախ չեմ կարծում որ մեր բանավեճը արժեր իջեցենել այս մակարդակի. 
Տնտեսության հիմքը *ոչ թե, այլ նաև* առևտրային հարաբերություններն են. 
*Պայմանով, որ դու էլ վաճառելու բան ունես, այլ ոչ թե միայն գնելու.* Ես քննարկել էի հենց այդ ասպեկտը. Կխնդրեի քեզ հիմիկվա *մեր ու նրանց տնտեսական– արտադրական հնարավորությունների թվային համեմատություններով ցույց տայիր սպասվելիք հետագա առևտրային բալանսն ու այդ առումով մեր սպասվելիք շահումները.*  :Ok: 
2-*Թշնամական  երկրի և առհասարակ պատերազմի վիճակում գտնվող ոչ մի երկրի հետ մյուսի սահմանը աշխարհում բաց չի.* * Հենց հիմա սահմանի փակ լինելը բազմաթիվ միջազգային նորմերի խախտում է.  Հետո ինչ՞ –մեկն եկել ասել է Թուրքիա այ–այ–այ,՞*  :Shok: 
5-Արգումնտը լուրջ չի. Հենց դա էլ անում է. 10 չէ, 100 տարի էլ կարող է փակ պահել, բայց էդ աստիճանի տհաս չի –* եկել է ժամանակը ոչ ֆորմալ ռեգիոնալ լիդեր դառնալու, դրա համար էլ էս հարմար պահին մեզ կզացնելով ասում է արեք քամակս լիզեք– բացեմ.* 
6-*Ստորացուցիչ նշանակում է ստորացուցիչ.* Հայաստանը այս պահին անելիք չունի, սահմանի բացելը միջազգային նորմի կատարում է. Այն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու կետ չէր կարող դառնալ. Այս պահը ոչ միայն ես, այլ մի քանի հոգի այս կայքում անընդհատ շեշտում են, դու չես նկատել՞
7-Միթե ես ինչ որ տեղ գենոցիդը ներկայացրել եմ որպես նախապայման՞. Ես նշել եմ, որ կա ծանր նախապատմություն, ընթացող պատերազմ իրենց կողմից հովանավորվող երկրի դեմ, և ոչ մեկն իրավունք չունի ջայլամ խաղալու.  Հրեաների և Իսրայելի որպես պետության ողջ քաղաքականության հիմքը հենց հոլոքոստն է. *Մեզանում նույնիսկ շշուկով, ենթատեքստում, մտքում այն ունենալն է արդեն արդեն սկսվում դիտվել որպես չհասկացողություն. Իմ կարծիքով հենց հակառակն է ծայրահեղությունը–փալաս լինելը, անթասիբ լինելը.* Դաշնակցական ուռա հայրենասիրությունն ու գիտակցված, զուսպ  թասիբը տարբեր բաներ են. * Մենք նման ենք սպանվածի տիրոջ, որին բերում դեմ են անում մարդասպանին ու ասում են տեսնում էս, ինքը ուժեղ ա, կարա քեզ էլ սպանի, դրա համար արի մոռացի, մտի մոտը քոծ աշխատի, ինքն էլ հաստատ քեզ կների*. :Angry2: 
Չեմ հասկանում, որ հիմա նաև թուրքերի քոծը դառանք ու մի կտոր հացն ու քյաբաբը դարձան ավելի կայուն, մենք դրանով որպես ազգ, հասարակություն, որպես մարդ ,մեզ ավելի լավ կզգանք՞  Սա ինչ դաժանություն է. Ուրեմն մենք կարող ենք  մեկ ու կես միլիոն զոհ իրենց տարածքներով  թուրքերին տված լինենք ու մոռանանք, տասը հազար զոհ, կես միլիոն տեղահանված ու տարածքներ ադրբեջանին թողնել, ու էսօր մի կտոր հացով այդ ամենը կուլ տալ՞ .  :Angry2:  
Եթե դու սա դաշնակցական ուռա պատրիոտիզմ ես  համարում, այլ ոչ թե տարրական ինքնասիրություն, և ապրելու իրավունք, ապա ես քո ասած ու իմ ատած դաշնակն եմ. Բայց  այդ դեպքում նաև բարի եղիր տեսնելու,  թե դու ինչ պիտակ կստանաս իմ կերպ մտածողների կողմից.  :Ok: 
Մեր միջից ի սպառ վերացել է զինվոր լինելու, պետք եղած պահին կյանքի վրա թքած ունենալու, զոհվելու պատրաստ լինելու  հասարակական գաղափարը. Եթե մենք արդեն այդպիսին ենք, ապա ինչ իրավունքով ենք պետության տեր դարձել՞- մեր տեղը գերեզմանն է.  :Angry2: 
Վերջում, ընդհանուր կոնտեքստով նայելով քո բերած փաստարկներին տեսնում եմ, թե ինչպես պարզագույն հարցերը փոխարեն կոնցոպտուալ դիտարկվելու, պատասխանվելու  ջրվեցին, պիտակավորվեցին, նորից վեր ածվեցին սուբյեկտիվ հանդիպակած հարցերի ու դրվեցին հենց իմ դիմաց.  :Shok: 
Ֆոնոմենալ է.

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Թուրքիան ինքնիշխան պետություն է և աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարող ինչ որ բան պարտադրել իրենց, մանավանդ ներքին սահմանադրական կարգի առումով...
> Բացի դրանից, գիտես ինչպես է իրականցվում այդ իշխանությունը? Ճիշտա, ընտրությունների միջոցով: Չեմ կարծում թե թուրքական քաղաքացիությամբ քրդերը կամ հայերը իրավունք չունեն մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, ուստի իրենց Թուրքական նացիա հասկացությունը ուղղիղ համեմատական է մեր Սահմանադրության ժողովուրդ հասկացության հետ: Ազգ հասկացությունը ընդհանրապես իրավական կատեգորիա չի ուստի և բոլոր դիտարկումներդ զուրկ են որևէ իմաստից և աննպատակ են


Իմ ասածները հիմնված են Արմեն Այվազյանի ազգ եւ ժողովուրդ տարբերությունների, ինչպես նաեւ հայտնի իրավաբանական բառարանի, որը կոչվում է Բլաքի օրենքի բառարան, աշխատությունների վրա։

ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՄ, Հայերը դեռ կարող են հայտարարել, որ «հարգելի եվրոպացիներ, եթե ցանկանում եք  բացել մեր սահմանը Թուրքիայի հետ, որպեսզի նա կարողանա մտնել եվրոմիություն, ապա նախ եւ առաջ պահպանեք թուրքիայում ապրող, թուրք ազգից բացի այլ ազգերի իրավունքները. չէ՞ որ քրդերին դատապարտում են, օջալանին դնգստում…եւ այլ»

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, Թուրքիայի հետ ցանկացած դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների միջ մտնելը մեծ ռիսկա, թուրքերը ամբողջ աշխարհին են հայնտնի իրենց խորամանկ դիվանագիտությամբ: Սակայն տվյալ դեպքում ես գտնում եմ, որ ռիսկը արդարացվածա ու արձանագրությունների ներկա տեսքը Հայաստանի համար լռիվ ընդունելիա և ներկա պահին ավելի լավ պայմաններով սահմանի բացում ուղղակի հնարավոր չի:


Ռեալիստ ջան, մենք սենց էլ նենց էլ մի օր պիտի հարաբերություններ սկսենք, սահմանը բացենք  ու սենց բաներ… էս կետում ես քո հետ համաձայն են, բայց…բայց… ինչից դրդված ենք մենք էս քայլին գնում… եթե մենք էսօր ունենայինք լեգիտիմ նախագահ, Մարտի մեկ եղած չլիներ, քաղբանտարլյալներ չունենայինք, ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն կլինեի… բայց էսօր մենք ամենաանշահավետ դիրքերում ենք ու ես կասկած չունեմ որ այս քայլն արվում է Սերժի կողմից զուտ իր անձնական նկատառումներով… ես նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում քննարկել հարաբերությունները, որովհետև Սերժն իրավասու չէ պետության անունից որևէ բան ստորագրելու … նա նախագահ չի, նա լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ունի իր երկրի ներսում ու դրա մասին գիտեն բոլորը դրսում ու առիթից էլ օգտվում են 100%… չկասկածես… ու ապուշ կլինեն եթե չօգտվեն…

Հիմա քեզ ինչն է հիմք տալիս մտածելու որ "ներկա պահին ավելի լավ պայմաններով սահմանի բացում ուղղակի հնարավոր չի:"…… Ինձ չի թվում որ երբ մեր գլխին ԵԱՀԿ-ի հիսուն հատ բանաձև կա կախած ու մեզ քթներիցս բռնած ֆռռցնում են,  հանկարծ մի հատ նենց լավ գործարք են առաջարկում որ աչքներիս չենք հավատում ու ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս Սերժին են առաջարկում… դու տենց բան պատմության մեջ երբևէ տեսել ե՞ս…   

Ապեր, միանշանակ ոչ պայմանագրի տակ Սերժի ստորագրությանը… երբ մենք կունենանք լեգիտիմ իշխանություն էն ժամանակ էլ էս հարցը կքննարկվի… իսկ մինչ այդ Սերժիկ Հեռացիր…

----------

Բիձա (27.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Տնտեսության հիմքը *ոչ թե, այլ նաև* առևտրային հարաբերություններն են. 
> *Պայմանով, որ դու էլ վաճառելու բան ունես, այլ ոչ թե միայն գնելու.*


Բիձա, 
հաշվի առնելով քո ասածը, հետևում է որ պետք է անմիջապես փակել նաև Վրաստանի սահմանը, քանի որ իրանք մեր մոտ չեն հանգստանում, իսկ մենք իրանց մոտ ենք հանգատսնում:
Իսկ Իրանի սահմանը պետք է բետոնապատել մի 50 մետրանոց պարսպով, հաշվի առնելով որ ինչքան ենք մենք ներմուծում ու ինչքան արտահանում այդ սահմանով 
…
ու սենց "ինչ լավ ա չէ՞" ասելով կուկուին պես մենակներս ապրենք  :LOL:

----------

Empty`Tears (27.09.2009), REAL_ist (28.09.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (27.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ………… 
> Գենոցիդ նախապայման գոյություն չունի: Ոչմի հիմ հիմնավորված ապացույց դրա վերաբերյալ չես կարող ներկայացնել: Պատմական հարցեր քննարկող ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը, որը ոչ մի եզրակացություն տալու իրավասություն չունի ցեղասպանության ուրացումը որ մի դեպքում չի կարող հանդիսանալ: *Վերջ ի վերջո հենց Թուրքիայի հետ պետքա քննարկել ցեղասպանության հարցը, քանի որ մեր վերջին նպատակը հենց Թուրքիայի կողմից դրա ընդունումնա:*
> Իսկ քո վերջին կետը ավելի շատ նմանա կապիտուլիացիայի ենթարկված երկների հետ կնքով պայմանագրի կետի, միջազգային իրավունքում նման նվաստացուցիչ կետ չի հանդուրժի ոչ մի ինքնիշխան պետություն Ու եթե մտածում ես որ Հայսատանը երբևէ կկարողանա նման կետ պարտադրել Թուրքիային, ապա ասեմ որ մտքերդ ծայրահեղ ուտոպիստական են:


Ի՞նչը քննարկենք Ռեալիստ ջան, եղել ա թե չէ՞…  ու ինչի հենց հիմա…մի տոննա գրականություն կա, փաստեր ուսումնասիրություններ թող գնան Սերժի ու Ռոբի հետ կարդան… ձեռի հետ Սերժն էլ Ռոբն էլ մի բան կիմանան… ու դու ջոգի բռատ, հենց Սերժի բերնից ա էդ դուրս գալիս… 

Պայման ա…պայման ու էն էլ ստորացուցիչ

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (27.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Հայութիւնը մինչեւ կատարածն աշխարհի չպէտք է ներէ թրքութեան: Եթէ այդ արնապարտ ցեղէն, որ կողոպտիչն ու սպանիչը հանդիսացաւ անզէն հայութեան կէսին, եթէ օր մը անկէ բուռ մը անսուրբ մոխիր մնայ, այդ մերժելի մոխիրն իսկ դատի պիտի կանչել, անոր հետ նոյնիսկ դատաստանի պիտի նստիլ
©

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (27.09.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ի՞նչը քննարկենք Ռեալիստ ջան, եղել ա թե չէ՞…  ու ինչի հենց հիմա…մի տոննա գրականություն կա, փաստեր ուսումնասիրություններ թող գնան Սերժի ու Ռոբի հետ կարդան… ձեռի հետ Սերժն էլ Ռոբն էլ մի բան կիմանան… ու դու ջոգի բռատ, հենց Սերժի բերնից ա էդ դուրս գալիս… 
> *
> Պայման ա…պայման ու էն էլ ստորացուցիչ*


համաձայն եմ քո հետ. ստորացնում ա հայերին…

Այսօր Գլենդելում Հայերը պիտի հավաքվեն Գրանդվյու եւ Սան Ֆերնանդո փողոցների հատման մասում գտնվող այգում, եւ բողոքեն այս ստորացնող պայմաններին։ Հայաստանում էլ է պետք բողոքել ազգովի։ Իսկ Հայաստանում մի բան արվու՞մ է սրա համար։

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, 
> հաշվի առնելով քո ասածը, հետևում է որ պետք է անմիջապես փակել նաև Վրաստանի սահմանը, քանի որ իրանք մեր մոտ չեն հանգստանում, իսկ մենք իրանց մոտ ենք հանգատսնում:
> Իսկ Իրանի սահմանը պետք է բետոնապատել մի 50 մետրանոց պարսպով, հաշվի առնելով որ ինչքան ենք մենք ներմուծում ու ինչքան արտահանում այդ սահմանով 
> …
> ու սենց "ինչ լավ ա չէ՞" ասելով կուկուին պես մենակներս ապրենք


ԴՎ,կոնտեքստ գոյություն չունի՞. 
Ես քննարկել եմ հայ թուրքական քաղաքական հարաբերությունների հարցը. 
Թղթի կողմնակիցները այն սարքել են զուտ դիվանագիտական ֆորմալիզմի հարց ու դրան էլ ձեռի հետ գումարում են  տնտեսական վագրային թռիչքների տեսլականներ,  
Ես էլ ասում եմ ստոպ, կատարվողը տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական ու ֆորմալ չէ, զուտ քաղաքական է,  մեջը լիքը կեղտ կա ու բացարձակապես այլ  իրականության.
Էս պարզ հարցերում էլ չենք կարող ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ՞. Սահման բացելը դա չուկչային մատուցվող օղին է. Արդեն այդ օրն ենք ընկել՞ 
Հարցրել էի, սահմանի բացելով էդ ինչ մեծագործություններ պետք է անենք, որ փակ վիճակում չենք արել՞. Մեր արածը հարյուր ցմփոր միլիցով մի քանի կին ու երեխա հրել, ծեծել, անպատվելը չի՞. սահմանը բացելուց հետո դա վերանալու է՞ Թուրքը գալու կանգնելու է ասի, չծեծեք, թե չե կփակեմ սահմանը՞. 
Քո ասած -էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ.
Ավել մանրանալու հավես էլ չունեմ. 
Մեկ է բացելու են, իմ թփրտալը որն է. Մարդկանց ութսուն տոկոսը թքած ունի էս հարցի վրա, մնացած քսանից էլ տասնհինգը  փող են սարքելու, հինգն էլ ոռնալով վերանալու են որպես անհատ.
Եթե   հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններում արժանապատվության հարցը միայն ինձ պետք է  հուզի, ապա կոնկրետ ես հարց չունեմ. Հորս ու մորս գերեզմաններն են էս երկրում, մի մի բուռ հող կվերցնեմ ու առանց ետ նայելու ռադս վերջնականապես կքաշեմ այդ անիծյալ տարածքից.   :Angry2:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (27.09.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> ԴՎ,կոնտեքստ գոյություն չունի՞. 
> Ես քննարկել եմ հայ թուրքական քաղաքական հարաբերությունների հարցը. 
> Թղթի կողմնակիցները այն սարքել են զուտ դիվանագիտական ֆորմալիզմի հարց ու դրան էլ ձեռի հետ գումարում են  տնտեսական վագրային թռիչքների տեսլականներ,  
> Ես էլ ասում եմ ստոպ, կատարվողը տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական ու ֆորմալ չէ, զուտ քաղաքական է,  *մեջը լիքը կեղտ կա ու բացարձակապես այլ  իրականության.
> Էս պարզ հարցերում էլ չենք կարող ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ՞.* Սահման բացելը դա չուկչային մատուցվող օղին է. Արդեն այդ օրն ենք ընկել՞ 
> Հարցրել էի, սահմանի բացելով էդ ինչ մեծագործություններ պետք է անենք, որ փակ վիճակում չենք արել՞. Մեր արածը հարյուր ցմփոր միլիցով մի քանի կին ու երեխա հրել, ծեծել, անպատվելը չի՞. սահմանը բացելուց հետո դա վերանալու է՞ Թուրքը գալու կանգնելու է ասի, չծեծեք, թե չե կփակեմ սահմանը՞. 
> Քո ասած -էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ.
> Ավել մանրանալու հավես էլ չունեմ. 
> Մեկ է բացելու են, իմ թփրտալը որն է. Մարդկանց ութսուն տոկոսը թքած ունի էս հարցի վրա, մնացած քսանից էլ տասնհինգը  փող են սարքելու, հինգն էլ ոռնալով վերանալու են որպես անհատ.
> Եթե   հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններում արժանապատվության հարցը միայն ինձ պետք է  հուզի, ապա կոնկրետ ես հարց չունեմ. Հորս ու մորս գերեզմաններն են էս երկրում, մի մի բուռ հող կվերցնեմ ու առանց ետ նայելու ռադս վերջնականապես կքաշեմ այդ անիծյալ տարածքից.


ԼՐԻՎ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ։ Հայերը պետք է այս պայմաններին ազգովի դիմադրեն։

Պարզ մի բան կա կյանքում։ Երբ աղջիկն ամուսնանում է, նրա կարծիքն են հարցնում նոր ամուսնանում։ Պետք է ազգովի ասենք մեր *ՈՉ*–ը

----------

Արիացի (27.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ,կոնտեքստ գոյություն չունի՞. 
> Ես քննարկել եմ հայ թուրքական քաղաքական հարաբերությունների հարցը. 
> Թղթի կողմնակիցները այն սարքել են զուտ դիվանագիտական ֆորմալիզմի հարց ու դրան էլ ձեռի հետ գումարում են  տնտեսական վագրային թռիչքների տեսլականներ,  
> Ես էլ ասում եմ ստոպ, կատարվողը տնտեսական, դիվանագիտական ու ֆորմալ չէ, զուտ քաղաքական է,  մեջը լիքը կեղտ կա ու բացարձակապես այլ  իրականության.
> Էս պարզ հարցերում էլ չենք կարող ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ՞. Սահման բացելը դա չուկչային մատուցվող օղին է. Արդեն այդ օրն ենք ընկել՞ 
> Հարցրել էի, սահմանի բացելով էդ ինչ մեծագործություններ պետք է անենք, որ փակ վիճակում չենք արել՞. Մեր արածը հարյուր ցմփոր միլիցով մի քանի կին ու երեխա հրել, ծեծել, անպատվելը չի՞. սահմանը բացելուց հետո դա վերանալու է՞ Թուրքը գալու կանգնելու է ասի, չծեծեք, թե չե կփակեմ սահմանը՞. 
> Քո ասած -էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ.
> Ավել մանրանալու հավես էլ չունեմ. 
> Մեկ է բացելու են, իմ թփրտալը որն է. Մարդկանց ութսուն տոկոսը թքած ունի էս հարցի վրա, մնացած քսանից էլ տասնհինգը  փող են սարքելու, հինգն էլ ոռնալով վերանալու են որպես անհատ.
> Եթե   հայ թուրքական հարաբերություններում արժանապատվության հարցը միայն ինձ պետք է  հուզի, ապա կոնկրետ ես հարց չունեմ. Հորս ու մորս գերեզմաններն են էս երկրում, մի մի բուռ հող կվերցնեմ ու առանց ետ նայելու ռադս վերջնականապես կքաշեմ այդ անիծյալ տարածքից.


Բիձա , մի տաքացի  :Smile: 
Վեջին հաշով հարցեր լուծողներից իսկապես ում՞ ինչ գործն է թե Բիձեն ու մնացածներս ստեղ ինչ ենք ասում-խոսում… ասում խոսում ենք էլի: ես օրինակ կողմ են: դու օրիանկ դեմ ես: կարանք իրար հետ վիճենք, խռովենք, բարիշենք, կարմրիենք ջղայնությունից,…
ու ոնց է, քեզ թվում է թե դրանից էս "կլոր" աշխարհում ինչ որ *էական* բան է փոխվելու՞  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ԼՐԻՎ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ։ Հայերը պետք է այս պայմաններին ազգովի դիմադրեն։
> 
> Պարզ մի բան կա կյանքում։ Երբ աղջիկն ամուսնանում է, նրա կարծիքն են հարցնում նոր ամուսնանում։ Պետք է ազգովի ասենք մեր *ՈՉ*–ը


դու էլ արդեն հարսանիքի  ես պատրաստվում  հա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> դու էլ արդեն հարսանիքի  ես պատրաստվում  հա՞


Ապեր հասկանում եմ քեզ։ Գիտես որ վիճակը լուրջ ա ու ուզում ես մի քիչ կատակ անել, որ մենք էլ էսքան լրջությունից չճաքենք։ Բայց դե, պետքա՞ որ կատակել այս հարցի շուրջ։ 

Երբ ես առաջին անգամ կարդացի այս փրոթոքոլները, անգլերենով գրված, հարցրեցի իմ իրավաբան ընկերոջս (նա նաղաքացիական հարցերով է զբաղվում). նա ինձ ասաց, որ տարօրինակ է մտքի կազմավորումը. վերջակետերի սակավությունն ու ստորակետերի բազմությունը։ Չեմ կարծում թե հայերենով թարգմանված տարբերակը ճիշտ նույն է, ինչ անգլերեն բնօրինակը (որն ի դեպ, թքած ունի թե հայերեն եւ թե թուրքերեն թարգմանությունների վրա)։




> Ստորագրված է ..............., հայերեն, թուրքերեն և անգլերեն հավասարազոր կրկնօրինակներով: *Մեկնաբանության տարաձայնության դեպքում գերակայությունը տրվում է անգլերեն տեքստին:*


Մի լավ իրավաբան է պետք, ոչ Վիգեն Պերճիկյանի կարգի, որ գլուխ հանի այս ամենից։

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> *ՀԱՄԱՅՆ ՀԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ ՊԱՐՈՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ ԴԻՄՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՁԵԶ*
> 
> (ԲԱՑ  ՆԱՄԱԿ)
> Երկար  ժամանակ  մտորում  էի,  արդյո՞ք  արժե  գրել  այս  նամակս  ձեզ,    թեև  անկախ  նամակիս  բովանդակությունից’  ստեղծված դրությունն  էլ  ոչնչով  հնարավոր  չէ  փոխել,  սակայն  իմ  մեջ  գլուխ  բարձրացրեց    համարձակությունը  ասելու  այն,  ինչը  կուտակվել  է  իմ  մեջ,  ինչը’  պարտավոր  եմ  ասել,  հուսալով    նամակս  բեկում  կմտցնի  Հայ-թուրքական  հարաբերություննեի  ձեր  մոտեցումներին:      Նախ  ասեմ,  որ    չեմ  կասկածում  Ձեր  հայրենասիրությանն  ու  նվիրվածությանը,    սակայն  Ձեր  նախաձեռնությամբ  թափ  առած    հայ-թուրքական  հարաբերությունների  կարգավորումը    լեցուն  է  անկանխատեսելի  զարգացումներով  ու  ողջ  ազգին  անակնակալ  -  անակնկալի  հետևից  մատուցելով,  նախ  ազգի  թիկունքին  Շվեցարիայում  ապրիլի  22-  ին “ճանապարհային քարտեզ”,  իսկ  օգոստոսի  31- ին  նորից  Շվեցարիայում  կնքված  “փոխադարձ  սահմանիների  ճանաչման”  արձանագրությունը, որը  անակնկալների  գագատնակետն  էր,  երևակայությունից  վեր,  որ  հայ  մարդ  է  այդ  արձանագրության  տակ  իր  ստորագրությունը  դրել,  որը  փակեց  մեր  ազգի  առաջ  Հայկական  ցեղասպանության  միջազգայնորեն  ճանաչան  ու  մեր  պահանջատիրության  բոլոր  դռները,  ուստի  չեմ  կարող  շողոքորտել  ու  նամակս  գովասանքի  խոսքերով  համեմել,    քանզի  ձեր  թեթև  ձեռքով  փշրվեց  երազանքիս  ոսկե  կուժը,  երազանք  որ  իմ  սրտի  խորքում  փայփայել  եմ  շուրջ  45տարի,  երազանք,  որ  հանդիսացել  է  կյանքիս  միակ  իմաստը…
> Երազանք,  որ  հարյուր  հազարավոր  հայորդիներ  են  ծոցել  իրենց  սրտի  խորքում,  որ  սերունդներին  ժառանգեն  մեծ  ու  հզոր  Հայաստան:
> Իհարկե,  ձեր  հնարավորություններն  անչափ  շատ  են,  իրավունքներն  առավել  ևս,  բայց  որ  ամբողջ  ազգի  անունից  ծնկում  եք  թուրքի  առաջ,  կույր  մարդուն  է  անգամ  տեսանելի,  որը    նսեմացնում  է  հայ  մարդու  արժանապատվությունը.  մի  բան,  որ  թուրքին  է  հատուկ:  Միթե՞  դուք  դեռ    հետևություններ  չեք  արել,  Ձեր  հորինած  հնարամտության’  “ֆուտբոլային  դիվանագիտության”  դառը  պտուղներից,  որը  վերածվեց  սիրախաղի    ու  ազգի  թիկունքին  գախտնիության  քողի  տակ  ապրիլի  22-ի  կեսգիշերին
> Շվեցարիայում  ստորագրվեց  “ճանապարհային  քարտեզ”  հակահայ  համաձայնագիրը,  որը  մոլորության  մեջ  դրեց,  խառնեց    հայամետ  Օբամայի  բոլոր  խաղաքարտերը.  արդյունքում  Օբաման  իր  ապրիլքսանչորսյան  ելույթում  չարտաբերեց  միջազգայնորեն  ընդունված    Genocid  տերմինը:
> Օբամայի  ելույթի  հետ      ապրիլի  24-ին ստացանք  Ձեր  սիրախաղի  առաջին  դառը  պտուղը: Ինչու՞  եք  ամբողջ  ազգին  դարձրել  ձեր  հորինած  սիրախաղի’  “Ֆուտբոլային  դիվանագիտության”  պատանդը:  Ո՞վ  է  ձեզ  իրավունք  տվել  միանձնյա,  առանց  համայն  հայության  հավանություն,  առանձնապես  պահանջատեր  սփյուռքի    համաձայնությունն  ունենալու  մեր  դարավոր  թշնամու  հետ    հանուն  սահմանի  բացման  ողջ  ազգին  թուրքի  առաջ  ծնկի  բերեք,  դուք  ապտակեցիք  այն  մարդկանց  դեմքին,  ովքեր  անշահախնդիր  իրենց  կյանքը  նվիրել    են  Հայոց  մեծ  եղեռնի  միջազգային  ճանաչմանն  ու  դատապարտմանը,  որից  մեկն  էլ  տողերիս  հեղինակը:  Ձեր  թեթև  ձեռքով    շատ  հեշտ  ու  հանգիստ  ջուրը  գցեցիք  նրանց  գործադրած  ջանքերը,  լոբբիստական  աշխատանքներն  ու  ահռելի  գումարները  որ  տրամադրվել  էին  հաղթանակի  հասնելու  երազանքով:
> Միթե՞  Դուք  չե՞ք  զգում,  որ  հայտնվել  եք  աճպարարությամբ,  ստով  ու  կեղծիքով  շաղաղված  թուրքական  դիվանագիտության  որոգայթում,  մի  թակարդ,  որ  ամբողջ  ազգին  եք  ներքաշել  ճահիճը,  որտեղից  դուրս  գալն  այլևս  անհանար  է  լինելու:  Դուք  ինքնագոհ  ձեր  սիրախաղով,  որ  կարողանում  եք  մերձենալ  ու  թուրք  վերնախավի  հետ  ձեռքսեղմումի  անմոռանալի  պահեր  ունենալ,  Դուք  ձեր    երևակայական      հնարամտությամբ  ու  տղայական  շտապողականությամբ  ողջ  ազգի  համար  թակարդ  լարեցիք  ու  ստիպում  եք  ազգովի  լուռ  ու  մունջ  ենթարկվենք  ձեր  կամայականությանը:  Դուք  այսօր  անգամ  առհամարում  եք    Դաշնակցության  հետ  խորհդակցել,  լսել  նրանց  կարծիքը.  մի  կուսակցություն,  որ  եղեռնից  հետո  իր  ուսերին  է  վերցրել  միջազգայնորեն  Ցեղասպանության  ճանաչումն ու  դատապարտումը,  մեր  տարածքների  վերադարձը:  Զարմանալիորեն  ձեզ  չի  հետաքրքրում,  թե  ինչու՞  է
> ...


Սա գրված է Լույս Աշխարհ կայքում

----------

Բիձա (28.09.2009), Լեռնցի (27.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա գրված է Լույս Աշխարհ կայքում


Վերնագիրն արդեն համը հանեց… մնացածը կարդալ չարժե

----------

Chuk (27.09.2009), davidus (27.09.2009), murmushka (28.09.2009), Norton (28.09.2009), One_Way_Ticket (28.09.2009), Տրիբուն (28.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*«ՍՈՒՐՄԱԼՈՒ-ԻԳԴԻՐ» հայրենակցական միության անժամանցելի հայտարարությունը*
Մենք` «Սուրմալու-Իգդիր» հայրենակցական միության կազմում միավորված սուրմալեցիներս, անհրաժեշտ ենք համարում անդրադառնալ հայ ժողովրդի համար սկզբունքային նշանակություն ունեցող հետևյալ խնդրին։

Վերջին շրջանում թուրքական իշխանությունները վերսկսել են Արևմտահայաստանի և Արևելյան Հայաստանի բռնազավթված տարածքների հանդեպ հայ ժողովրդի պահանջատիրությունը քայքայելուն ուղղված խարդավանքները։ Մասնավորապես փորձեր են արվում Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունից կորզելու մեր հայրենիքի բռնազավթված տարածքների հանդեպ պահանջատիրությունը պաշտոնապես ուրանալու հավաստիացումներ։

Մենք՝ սուրմալեցիներս, հայտարարում ենք, որ որևէ իշխանության, պետության կամ գերտերության չենք լիազորել մեր բռնազավթված հայրենիքը քաղաքական շահարկումների առարկա դարձնել և մեր փոխարեն որոշումներ կայացնել։

Թուրքիայի կողմից Սուրմալու գավառի բռնազավթումը ձևակերպվել է 1920-1921 թթ. «պայմանագրերով», որոնք ակնհայտորեն հակաիրավական են և կոպտորեն ոտնահարում են միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերը։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով նշված «Պայմանագրերը» չեն կարող որևէ իրավական պարտավորություն ստեղծել Հայաստանի համար և ընդհանրապես քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի համար։ Իրավունքի խախտումը չի կարող ծնել իրավունք։ Սուրմալու գավառի հանդեպ Թուրքիան երբեք չի կարող ձեռք բերել իրավունքներ, քանի որ այդ տարածքին տիրացել է իրավունքի խախտմամբ։

Մենք՝ սուրմալեցիներս, հավաստում ենք մեր պապերի և հայրերի Տանը՝ Սուրմալուին, տեր լինելու մեր իրավունքը, և հայտարարում, որ հավատարիմ ենք մեր հայրենիքը զավթիչներից վաղ թե ուշ ազատագրելու մեր սուրբ պարտականությանը։

http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=279

----------

Լեռնցի (27.09.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (28.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ՀԱՄԱՅՆ ՀԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀ ՊԱՐՈՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ


 :LOL:   :LOL:  
ինչ  լավ ա չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> երազանք որ իմ սրտի խորքում փայփայել եմ շուրջ 45տարի, երազանք, որ հանդիսացել է կյանքիս *միակ* իմաստը…


էս ինչ տափակ կյանք է ապրել հոդվածագիրը…

----------

Norton (28.09.2009), Տրիբուն (28.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> էս ինչ տափակ կյանք է ապրել հոդվածագիրը…


Դվ  էս բաժնի գրանցումներում մի նոր տողատակի լոզունգով հանդես արի, թե չէ մնացածի համար կյանքը էնքան էլ  հիասքանչ չի. ներառյալ գույները , հոտերը ու նամանավանդ համը. :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դվ  էս բաժնի գրանցումներում մի նոր տողատակի լոզունգով հանդես արի, թե չէ մնացածի համար կյանքը էնքան էլ  հիասքանչ չի. ներառյալ գույները , հոտերը ու նամանավանդ համը.


կյաքը իրականում հիասքանչ մի բան է, ու չարժի միաբջիջների կամ անողնաշարավորների կենցաղը շատ երկար ուսումնասիրել: 
Թքենք, մոռանանք, անցնենք առաջ: Մանավանդ որ դրա համար ունենք բոլոր պոտենցիալ հնարավորությունները:
Հ.Գ. տողատակինս ավելի եմ ճոխացրել, ու ֆիլմի հերոսը / :Love: /, որի գոյությանը ես հավատում եմ, շատ ավելի ծանր վիճակում էր ապրում այս հոգեվիճակը, քամ մենք հիմա բոլորով վերցրած:

Ավելացնեմ, որ "գեղեցիկը" ՝ դա սիրուն բան է (@ co  :LOL:  )

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ամբողջ տեքստն է ինձ համար անընդունելի, կպատասխանեմ ընդգծվածներին. 
> 1-Նախ չեմ կարծում որ մեր բանավեճը արժեր իջեցենել այս մակարդակի. 
> Տնտեսության հիմքը *ոչ թե, այլ նաև* առևտրային հարաբերություններն են. 
> *Պայմանով, որ դու էլ վաճառելու բան ունես, այլ ոչ թե միայն գնելու.* Ես քննարկել էի հենց այդ ասպեկտը. Կխնդրեի քեզ հիմիկվա *մեր ու նրանց տնտեսական– արտադրական հնարավորությունների թվային համեմատություններով ցույց տայիր սպասվելիք հետագա առևտրային բալանսն ու այդ առումով մեր սպասվելիք շահումները.* 
> 2-*Թշնամական  երկրի և առհասարակ պատերազմի վիճակում գտնվող ոչ մի երկրի հետ մյուսի սահմանը աշխարհում բաց չի.* * Հենց հիմա սահմանի փակ լինելը բազմաթիվ միջազգային նորմերի խախտում է.  Հետո ինչ՞ –մեկն եկել ասել է Թուրքիա այ–այ–այ,՞* 
> 5-Արգումնտը լուրջ չի. Հենց դա էլ անում է. 10 չէ, 100 տարի էլ կարող է փակ պահել, բայց էդ աստիճանի տհաս չի –* եկել է ժամանակը ոչ ֆորմալ ռեգիոնալ լիդեր դառնալու, դրա համար էլ էս հարմար պահին մեզ կզացնելով ասում է արեք քամակս լիզեք– բացեմ.* 
> 6-*Ստորացուցիչ նշանակում է ստորացուցիչ.* Հայաստանը այս պահին անելիք չունի, սահմանի բացելը միջազգային նորմի կատարում է. Այն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու կետ չէր կարող դառնալ. Այս պահը ոչ միայն ես, այլ մի քանի հոգի այս կայքում անընդհատ շեշտում են, դու չես նկատել՞
> 7-Միթե ես ինչ որ տեղ գենոցիդը ներկայացրել եմ որպես նախապայման՞. Ես նշել եմ, որ կա ծանր նախապատմություն, ընթացող պատերազմ իրենց կողմից հովանավորվող երկրի դեմ, և ոչ մեկն իրավունք չունի ջայլամ խաղալու.  Հրեաների և Իսրայելի որպես պետության ողջ քաղաքականության հիմքը հենց հոլոքոստն է. *Մեզանում նույնիսկ շշուկով, ենթատեքստում, մտքում այն ունենալն է արդեն արդեն սկսվում դիտվել որպես չհասկացողություն. Իմ կարծիքով հենց հակառակն է ծայրահեղությունը–փալաս լինելը, անթասիբ լինելը.* Դաշնակցական ուռա հայրենասիրությունն ու գիտակցված, զուսպ  թասիբը տարբեր բաներ են. * Մենք նման ենք սպանվածի տիրոջ, որին բերում դեմ են անում մարդասպանին ու ասում են տեսնում էս, ինքը ուժեղ ա, կարա քեզ էլ սպանի, դրա համար արի մոռացի, մտի մոտը քոծ աշխատի, ինքն էլ հաստատ քեզ կների*.
> Չեմ հասկանում, որ հիմա նաև թուրքերի քոծը դառանք ու մի կտոր հացն ու քյաբաբը դարձան ավելի կայուն, մենք դրանով որպես ազգ, հասարակություն, որպես մարդ ,մեզ ավելի լավ կզգանք՞  Սա ինչ դաժանություն է. Ուրեմն մենք կարող ենք  մեկ ու կես միլիոն զոհ իրենց տարածքներով  թուրքերին տված լինենք ու մոռանանք, տասը հազար զոհ, կես միլիոն տեղահանված ու տարածքներ ադրբեջանին թողնել, ու էսօր մի կտոր հացով այդ ամենը կուլ տալ՞ .  
> ...


Բիձա ջան էմոցիոնալ գրառում էր, ոչ այդքան տեղին շեշտադրումներով: Հարգում եմ քո տեսակետը ու հաստատ չեմ պատրաստվում պիտակավորել քեզ :Wink: Իմ արտահայտած տեսակետը ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ մոռացել եմ Եղեռնը... Ուղղակի դու գտնում ես, որ Թուրքիան իրա պլաների համարա նախաձեռնել այս ամենը, ես կարծում եմ, որ արտաքին ճնշումների ազդեցությամբա այդ քայլին գնում: Ուրիշ բան, որ համակերպվելով այդ ճնշումների հետ արդեն իր համար որոշակի ակնկալիքներա ձևավորել; Ու հենց այս երկու տարբեր մոտեցումների պատճառով էլ ծայրահեղ հակառակ տեսակետներ ունենք: Վաղ թե ուշ Թուրքիան ճանաչելուա Եղեռնը և պատասխանա տալու, դա անխուսափելիա ու այս ստորագրված փաստաթղթերը չեն խանգարի դրան: Սակայն դրա համար ժամանակա պետք և  մինչև այդ ժամանակի գալը ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ չեմ տեսնում մազոխիստություն դրսևորելու և շրջափակման մեջ մնալու: Արձանագրությունների մեջ միակ բիծը, որ կա պատմական ենթահանձնաժողովնա: Բայց առկա փաստերի գոյության դեպքում մենք պետքա մտածելու բան չունենանք ու թուրքերին ու շվեցարացի պատմագետներին ներկայացնենք մեր փաստերը և սահմանափակվել դրանով, ենթահանձնաժողովը չի ստեղծվում, որ ճակատագրական եզրակացություն տա:
Եվ հաջորդ մեծ բացասական հանգամանքը արդեն անձնա, ով ստորագրելա արձանագրությունները Հայաստանի անունից: Այս առումով համաձայն եմ բոլոր նրանց հետ, ովքեր դեմ են արձանագրություններին: Անմեղ մարդկանց արյան գնով իշխանության եկած ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը իրավունք չունի նման մաշտաբի հարց լուծելու: Սակայն սա արդեն հարցի մյուս կողմնա: Ես իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնում եմ զուտ երևույթի մասին ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, եթե այսօր նախագահը այլ մարդ լիներ այս նույն արձանագրություններին մեծ թվող մարդիկ կողմ կլինեին: Միգուցե սխալ եմ անում, որ առանձին երևույթն եմ կարևորում...Երևի միջազգային իրավական առումով եմ գնահատում իրավիճակը, սակայն ամեն մարդ ունի իր կարծիքը ազատորեն արտահայտելու իրավունք :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ամսի 10-ին ստորագրում են, հայտարարաել է Էրդողանը: Արտգործնախարարներն են ստորագրելու, որից հետո պիտի պառլամենտները վավերացնեն: 

 Դաշնակնե՞ր, դրոշ, բենզին հավաքեք պետք կգա մոտակա օրերին: 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8277835.stm

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան էմոցիոնալ գրառում էր, ոչ այդքան տեղին շեշտադրումներով: Հարգում եմ քո տեսակետը ու հաստատ չեմ պատրաստվում պիտակավորել քեզԻմ արտահայտած տեսակետը ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ մոռացել եմ Եղեռնը... Ուղղակի դու գտնում ես, որ Թուրքիան իրա պլաների համարա նախաձեռնել այս ամենը, ես կարծում եմ, որ արտաքին ճնշումների ազդեցությամբա այդ քայլին գնում: Ուրիշ բան, որ համակերպվելով այդ ճնշումների հետ արդեն իր համար որոշակի ակնկալիքներա ձևավորել; Ու հենց այս երկու տարբեր մոտեցումների պատճառով էլ ծայրահեղ հակառակ տեսակետներ ունենք: Վաղ թե ուշ Թուրքիան ճանաչելուա Եղեռնը և պատասխանա տալու, դա անխուսափելիա ու այս ստորագրված փաստաթղթերը չեն խանգարի դրան: Սակայն դրա համար ժամանակա պետք և  մինչև այդ ժամանակի գալը ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ չեմ տեսնում մազոխիստություն դրսևորելու և շրջափակման մեջ մնալու: Արձանագրությունների մեջ միակ բիծը, որ կա պատմական ենթահանձնաժողովնա: Բայց առկա փաստերի գոյության դեպքում մենք պետքա մտածելու բան չունենանք ու թուրքերին ու շվեցարացի պատմագետներին ներկայացնենք մեր փաստերը և սահմանափակվել դրանով, ենթահանձնաժողովը չի ստեղծվում, որ ճակատագրական եզրակացություն տա:
> Եվ հաջորդ մեծ բացասական հանգամանքը արդեն անձնա, ով ստորագրելա արձանագրությունները Հայաստանի անունից: Այս առումով համաձայն եմ բոլոր նրանց հետ, ովքեր դեմ են արձանագրություններին: Անմեղ մարդկանց արյան գնով իշխանության եկած ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը իրավունք չունի նման մաշտաբի հարց լուծելու: Սակայն սա արդեն հարցի մյուս կողմնա: Ես իմ տեսակետը ներկայացնում եմ զուտ երևույթի մասին ու ոնց հասկանում եմ, եթե այսօր նախագահը այլ մարդ լիներ այս նույն արձանագրություններին մեծ թվող մարդիկ կողմ կլինեին: Միգուցե սխալ եմ անում, որ առանձին երևույթն եմ կարևորում...Երևի միջազգային իրավական առումով եմ գնահատում իրավիճակը, սակայն ամեն մարդ ունի իր կարծիքը ազատորեն արտահայտելու իրավունք


Կապրենք-կտենենք,
Նույնիսկ արտաքին մանրուքներով է այն կզողական-ստորագրվելու է Թուրքիայում. 
Եթե մեջը մեր կողմից ներդրված գոնե մի մոլեկուլ թասիբ լիներ,  այդ թուղթը հենց սահմանին կամ չեզոք երկրում պետք է ստորագրվեր, որ գոնե պրոտոկոլային ֆորմալ հավասարարժեքություն ունենար.

----------


## REAL_ist

Հաստատ Թուրքիայումա ստորագրվելու? :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> *Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան կհաստատեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հոկտեմբերի 10-ին*
> 
> Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը հայտարարել է, որ հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Թուրքիան կստորագրի փաստաթուղթ Հայաստանի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման մասին, հայտնում է BBC-ն։
> 
> Հավելենք, որ ըստ Associated Press-ի՝ փաստաթուղթը կկնքվի երկու երկրների արտգործնախարարների կողմից *Ցյուրիխում։*
> 
> Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը հիշեցրել է, սակայն, որ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարների կողմից ստորագրված փաստաթուղթը պետք է այնուհետև արժանանա երկու երկրների խորհրդարանների հավանությանը։
> 
> Tert.am


Ցյուրիխումա ստորագրվելու:

----------


## Տատ

> Ցյուրիխումա ստորագրվելու:


Այո, ամբող կիրակի դա էին հայտարարում: 
Իսկ եթե Թուրքիան չվավերացնի՞: Այ դա հավանական է և շատ լավ կլինի, քանի որ Հայաստանը կատարում է միջազգային զոռով պայմանները, իսկ նրանք՝ նախապայման են մեջ բերում: 
Գուցե դրա՞ն է գնում :Think: 

Ես արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է միայն ձեզ եմ կարդում, դա լավ չէ, դիապազոնը նեղացնում է...Մի շարք ուրիշ կայքեր ու կարծիքներ կարդալով հասկացա, որ իմ անձնական ժխտումը այս ստորագրության վերաբերյալ  պայմանավորված է վախով՝ խոշոր եղջերավորների հոտի նկատմամբ (Թ): Ես վախենում եմ հայ-թուրքական երկխոսությունից: 
Դուք՝ իհարկե ոչ, դուք ինքներդ վերլուծություններ ունեք և բացատրություններ, բայց այստեղ գրվածները իմ վախը չվերացրեցին: 
Ես հույս ունեմ, որ բաներ կան որ չգիտեմ (պետք էլ չի որ բոլոր ամենախելոքներս իմանանք) և որ խորամանկությունը մենք հայերս էլ կարող ենք կիրառել՝ մեր օգտին:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ եթե Թուրքիան չվավերացնի՞


Ես հենց այդ կարծիքի եմ: Պառլամենտի չվավերացնելը կապացուցի, որ ներկա պահին սահմանի բացումը թուրքերի սրտով չի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես հենց այդ կարծիքի եմ: Պառլամենտի չվավերացնելը կապացուցի, որ ներկա պահին սահմանի բացումը թուրքերի սրտով չի:


Ուրեմն թուրքական պառտլամենտի  արածով պետք է հասկանանք թե ճիշտն ու սխալը որն էր՞ Կարող է այդ ազգը էնքան ապուշ է, որ  պառլամենը ազգային հարցերում չշարունակի խաղերը՞ . Պայմանագրի փաստն արդեն էնքան գին ունի, որ հազար կքննարկեն, մուննաթով, զոռով, լրացուցիչ, մեզ նորից կզացնելով, որ ադալժենի են անում կձգեն, մինչև մերոնք ավելի կզեն ու գնա գալիս եմ. 
Մեզ են կեղտի մեջ են  կոխելու, որ սերժն ինքն է փոշմանելու, բայց արդեն ուշ է լինելու- ջրած գենոցիդ, ջրած ազգային արժանապատվություն, ջրած պետական ապագա.
Սահմանը տղերքը բացում էին այն հույսով, որ երևանի կենտրոնի իրենց տները ծախեին թուրքերին. Շուտով  էդ դեբիլները կտեսնեն, որ համ տներն են տալու թուրքերին    նիսյայով համ էլ աշխարհի դեմ են խայտառակ լինելու որպես անհասկացող.

----------

Քամի (28.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Մի շտապիր, Բիձա: 
Մենք էնք՞ փակել սահմանը: Ով փակել ա, նա էլ կբացի, ու մենք չենք կարող ասել չէ, թող սենց մնա: Չենք ուզում՝ թող մենք էլ փակենք, եթե կարող ենք իհարկե:

բացելուն դիմդրելը նշանակում է գոհությամբ ու համաձայնությամբ ընդունել Թուրքիայի առաջին քայլը՝ փակելը: Ծիպը մեռսի, մեզ շատ էլ լավ էր էս փոքր կոշիկը:
Ուրիշ բան, որ որոշակի անտարբերություն է պետք ցուցաբերել: Դուք էք փակել, դուք եք ուզում բացել (անշուշտ ձեր նպատակների համար), էհ, բացեք...ի՞նչ պայման, նախապայման

----------

REAL_ist (28.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Մենք էնք՞ փակել սահմանը:


Ամենահեշտ ասվող նախադասություն: Այո մենք չենք փակել Տատ ջան, բայց 18 տարում երկիրը էնքան չենք զարգացրել, որ էդքանը իրանց ճակատին ասեն: Ընդհակառակը ռեգրես ռեգրեսի հետևից:

----------


## Լեռնցի

ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԽԱՂԵՐ /արհեստավարժ շախմատիստներ կամ ֆուտբոլիստներ են պետք/
Կյանքը խաղ է, իսկ մարդիկ խաղի ընթացքն ապահովողներն են:
Սիրելի հայեր, շատ կարեւոր է իմանալ, թե քաղաքականությունը ինչ խաղի մեջ է ու ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԻՉՆԵՐԸ Ո՞Ր ԴԱՇՏՈՒՄ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ՝ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻ՞, ԹԵ՞ ՇԱԽՄԱՏԻ…
Եթե ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻ դաշտում՝ ուրեմն,
այս պահին հայությունն ունի դարպասապահ՝ մոլորությունների մեջ հոգնեցված ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԱԲՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ տեսքով,
անիմաստ դես ու դեն վազող կիսապաշտպան ՝ ՍՓՅՈՒՌՔԻ ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ տեսքով,
պասիվ հարձակվող՝ ԱՐՏԳՈՐԾՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ տեսքով եւ
իր դաշտում գնդակը հակառակորդին փոխանցող ու պաշտպանության մեջ թերացող պաշտպան՝ ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԻ տեսքով…
Իսկ հակառակորդը ակտիվ գործի է անցել ագրեսիվ հարձակվող ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԻ միջոցով…
Ժամանակը արագ է անցնում…
Մեր քաղաքական թիմի մարզիչը՝ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ սխալ կազմ է ընտրել, պետք է անհապաղ փոփոխություններ կատարի: Այս ճակատագրական խաղի ժամանակ պահեստային հարձակվողներ ԱՐՄԵՆ ԱՅՎԱԶՅԱՆԻՆ ՈՒ ԱՐԱ ՊԱՊՅԱՆԻՆ պետք է դաշտ մտցնի,
պաշտպանի դերի մեջ թերացող հանրության կարծիքը արհամարհող Վազգեն Մանուկյանի փոխարեն, հանրության հետ անընդհատ կապ պահպանող նվիրյալ ՍՏԵՓԱՆ ՔԻՐԵՄԻՋՅԱՆԻՆ հանձնի պաշտպանության թեւը…
Սփյուռքի կիսապաշտպանները բարկացած են ու ստիպված որոշել են հարձակման միջոցներ թելադրել խաղացողներին…Նրանք մարզիչի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ պետք է խաղը շահելու մեխանիզմների պատրաստի տարբերակներ առաջարկեն…
ԽԱՂԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿԵԼ ՃԿՈՒՆ ՄՈՏԵՑՈՒՄՆԵՐՈՎ ՀԱՂԹՈՂ՝ ԹԱՐՄ ՈՒ ՈՒԺԵՂ ԿԱԶՄՈՎ…
ԵՎ ամենակարեւորը՝ ԴԱՐՊԱՍԱՊԱՀԻՆ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԴՈՒՐՍ ՀԱՆԵԼ ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐԻ ԹՄԲԻՐԻՑ , թե չէ իր քթի տակ զարգացող լարված դրությունը եթե չնկատի՝  հակառակորդը հեշտությամբ գրավելու է մեր դարպաս-տարածքը :

Հիմա տեսնենք, թե շախմատի դեպքում ի՞նչպիսի պատկեր է ստացվում.

ՄԱՄՈՒԼ–ձին կերված է,
մյուս ձի-ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ԽՈՐՀՈՒՐԴԸ անիմաստ ծուռտիկ-պուռտիկ քայլեր է անում,
փիղ-ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱՏԵՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ կերված է,
նավակ-ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐի մի մասը կերված է, իսկ մյուսը մի կարգին քայլ չի անում…
թագուհի-ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ իրենց բազմակողմանի քայլերով հազիվ իրենց գլուխն են պահում…
ԲԱՅՑ ԶԻՆՎՈՐՆԵՐ ՈՒՆԵՆՔ՝ ՆՎԻՐՅԱԼ ԶԻՆՎՈՐՆԵՐ…
ԹԱԳՈՒՀԻՆ ՈՒ ՄՅՈՒՍ ԽԱՂԱՔԱՐԵՐԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՊԱՀՈՎԵՆ ՎԵՐՋԻՆՆԵՐԻՍ ԱՆՎՆԱՍ ԱՌԱՋԽԱՂԱՑՈՒՄԸ, ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ ՍՐԱՆՔ ԴԱՌՆԱՆ ԹԱԳՈՒՀԻ, ՓԻՂ ու ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳՎԱԾ ՔԱՅԼԵՐՈՎ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՎԵՆ ԵՎ «ՄԱՏ» ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐԵՆ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿՈՐԴԻՆ… 
http://liana-w.livejournal.com/19584...w=58240#t58240

----------


## Elmo

> Մեր քաղաքական թիմի մարզիչը՝ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ սխալ կազմ է ընտրել, պետք է անհապաղ փոփոխություններ կատարի: Այս ճակատագրական խաղի ժամանակ պահեստային հարձակվողներ ԱՐՄԵՆ ԱՅՎԱԶՅԱՆԻՆ ՈՒ ԱՐԱ ՊԱՊՅԱՆԻՆ պետք է դաշտ մտցնի,


Վայ ասեմ դրան մարզիչ պրիզնատ եկողին ու Արմեն Այվազյանի հույսին մնացողին:
Դու գոնե Արմեն Այվազյանին ճանաչում ե՞ս: Օրինակ ես իրան մի կիրառություն եմ տեսնում: Նշանակենք Թուրքիայի նախագահ ու ամբողջ Թուրքիան կկործանվի:
Արա Պապյանին էլ ըսկի չե ճանաչում: Բայց վատ ա, որ չեմ Ճանաչում:
Ու առհասարակ այ ախպեր էս ի՞նչ ես բերել տեղադրել ստեղ: Ո՞րտեղից ես պեղել: Ոչ մի կարգին նախադասություն չեմ գտնում տեքստի մեջ:

----------

murmushka (28.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու առհասարակ այ ախպեր էս ի՞նչ ես բերել տեղադրել ստեղ: Ո՞րտեղից ես պեղել: Ոչ մի կարգին նախադասություն չեմ գտնում տեքստի մեջ:


Ապեր, էսի բարդ քաղաքական վերլուծություն ա, մեր խելքի բանը չի: Ֆուտբոլի պահերը մի քիչ հասկացա, բայց հենց անցավ շախմատին, լրիվ ֆիգուրներս ֆուկ եղան: Էս մենակ Արմեն Այվազյանը կհասկանա: Խորացի Ցյուրիխում, Արմեն Այվազյանը Ցեղասպանության թանգարանի նկարներով, թագուհու գամբիտ ա անում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, էսի բարդ քաղաքական վերլուծություն ա, մեր խելքի բանը չի: Ֆուտբոլի պահերը մի քիչ հասկացա, բայց հենց անցավ շախմատին, լրիվ ֆիգուրներս ֆուկ եղան: Էս մենակ Արմեն Այվազյանը կհասկանա: Խորացի Ցյուրիխում, Արմեն Այվազյանը Ցեղասպանության թանգարանի նկարներով, թագուհու գամբիտ ա անում:


Ինքը հարձակվող չէ՞ր հոդվածում: Խեղճին նստացրել են պահեստազորայինների նստարաւում:
Իրականում Արմեն Այվազյանը իր Արարատ ռազմավարականում նստած ինչ-որ վերլուծություններ ա անում, զապիս անում գցում youtube: Ոչ մի կոնկրետ գործ էդ մարդուց չեմ տեսել: Գումարն էլ ո՞րտեղից ա ստանում, թողնենք չար լեզուներին:
Էս հանրապետությունում էլ խելքցի մարդ չէր մնացել էս երկրի մատից գոնե մի անգամ փուշ հանած, սաղ Արմեն Այվազյանի ու տրեներ Սեժիկի հույսին ե՞նք մնացել:
Տենց լավ տրեներ ա, թող գոնե Սաշիկին առավոտները հանի մի քիչ վազացնի, որ յուղերը հալեն, թե չէ սրտի ճարպակալումից խեղճ մարդը կմահանա:
Հեսա Արմեն Այվազյանը կասի Սաշիկը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սումոիստների ֆեդերացիան ա գլխավորելու վճռական մարտում, իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ թուրքերը սումո չեն կպնի հետներս:
Ինչևէ տրեներ ավելի լավ ա Տիգրան Կարապետիչին ընտրենք, մարդը էլի մի քանի բլատնոյ բաներ գիտի, գոնե բազառների ժամանակ պպզել գիտի, գոնե ռուսաստանները ֆռացած տղայա:

----------


## lav tgha

> *Էլէկտրոնային Ստորագրահաւաք*
> 
> Յարգելի Հայորդի՝
> 
>   Եթէ ձեզ մտահոգում է հայ-թրքական արձանագրութիւնների մէջ քողարկած ձեւով առկայ վտանգները, 
> ապա խնդրւում է ձեզանից որ  ստորագրէք www.piunik.com կայքէջում տեղադրւած բողոքի նամակը որը 
> ուղղակիորէն ուղարկւելու է Հայաստանի Հանրապետութեան Արտաքին Գործերի նախարարութեանը։
> 
>   Նամակի տեքստի հետ կարող էք ծանօթանալ կայքէջի գլխաւոր էջում։
> ...


Այս բողոքի նամակի մասին լուրը տարածէք բոլորի մէջ, սա բողոքելու քայլերից մէկն է որ մեզ թոյլ է տալիս մեր ազգովին «*ՈՉ*»-ը հասացնել արտաքին գործերի նախարարութեան ականջին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այս բողոքի նամակի մասին լուրը տարածէք բոլորի մէջ, սա բողոքելու քայլերից մէկն է որ մեզ թոյլ է տալիս մեր ազգովին «ՈՉ»-ը հասացնել արտաքին գործերի նախարարութեան ականջին:


Արա, էտ խեղճ Նալբանդյանը գնա մեռնի, պռծնի ձեզանից: Նախագահականի յեմայլը չեք գտել, թե ամաչում եք ստորագրությունները նախագահական ուղարկեք ?

----------

davidus (29.09.2009), Elmo (29.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԽԱՂԵՐ /արհեստավարժ շախմատիստներ կամ ֆուտբոլիստներ են պետք/
> Կյանքը խաղ է, իսկ մարդիկ խաղի ընթացքն ապահովողներն են:
> Սիրելի հայեր, շատ կարեւոր է իմանալ, թե քաղաքականությունը ինչ խաղի մեջ է ու ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԻՉՆԵՐԸ Ո՞Ր ԴԱՇՏՈՒՄ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ՝ *ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻ՞,* ԹԵ՞ ՇԱԽՄԱՏԻ…
> Եթե ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻ դաշտում՝ ուրեմն,
> այս պահին հայությունն ունի դարպասապահ՝ մոլորությունների մեջ հոգնեցված ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԱԲՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ տեսքով,
> անիմաստ դես ու դեն վազող կիսապաշտպան ՝ ՍՓՅՈՒՌՔԻ ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ տեսքով,
> պասիվ հարձակվող՝ ԱՐՏԳՈՐԾՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ տեսքով եւ
> իր դաշտում գնդակը հակառակորդին փոխանցող ու պաշտպանության մեջ թերացող պաշտպան՝ ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԻ տեսքով…
> Իսկ հակառակորդը ակտիվ գործի է անցել ագրեսիվ հարձակվող ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԻ միջոցով…
> ...


Աչքիս մեր էս գործերը պտի տանք յա Արարատ 73-ին (Իշտոյան, Զանազանյան, բան…) յա էլ ողորմածիկ Տիգնան Պետրոսյանին

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Ստրկական «Արձանագրությունների» և Հայաստանում Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման մասին 
Արմեն Այվազյանը չունենալով արտահայտվելու հնարավորություններ, վերջապես Գյումրի քաղաքի փոքրիկ հեռուստատեսային ընկերությունում հնարավորություն ունեցավ խոսել...

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2427557.html...07f1ae241a1fab

Արմեն Այվազյանը «Շիրակ» հանրային հեռուստաընկերության «Փակագիծ» հաղորդման հյուրն է։
Վարող՝ Նաիրա Թադևոսյան
25.09.2009թ.
http://blog.ararat-center.org/

----------


## Marduk

Էլմո

Կոնկրետ այս պահին Արմեն Այվազյանը դատական գործընթաց է սկսել այս ապօրինի իշխանությունների հիմնական փաստաբան ու պաշտպան Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանի դեմ որը իրենց թուրք բաշիբոզուկ ընկերների հետ արդեն բացահայտ Երևանի սրտում ժխտում են Ցեղասպանությունը:

Էլմո կարծեմ դու էիր ասում թե պետք են կոնկրետ գործողություններ կոնկրետ քայլեր:
 Քաղաքակիրթ համարվող երկրներում իրավական մեխանիզմները համարվում են հարցերը լուծելու ձև, հիմա եթե  հայաստանի այսպես կոչված իշխանությունները պաշտպանեն ժխտողին ապա լիակատար խայտառակություն կլինի ոչ միայն ներսում այլ նաև եվրոպական մակարդակում:

----------

Արիացի (29.09.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Վերջերս Իգոր Մուրադյանը լավ հոդված էր գրել միտքը սա էր:

Ոչ մեկ իրականում չհասկացավ թե ինչ արեց Սերժը այս քայլերով:
Սերժը փաստացի ընդունելով թուրքիայի նախապայմանները ու ստորագրելով լիակատար կապիտուլացիա 30 արծաթի դիմաց վերջնական *ՓԱԿԵՑ հայկական հարցը* որը ավելի շատ օգտագործում էր Արևմուտքը Թուրքիային զսպելու համար:

Վերջ էդ հարցը փակվեց, ու հիմա Թուրքիայի ձեռքերը լրիվ ազատ են դրա համար աջ ու ձախ մատ է թափ տալիս Էրդողանը: Երեկ էլ բացահայտ պաշտպանեց Իրանին:

Հիմա արևմուտքը իր մի քանի գործակալների միջոցով խառնվել է, Ռիչարդ Կիրակոսյան, Էվանս , Ադամ Շիֆ ու ես իմ էլ ինչ էր բայց անիմաստ է: 

Էս մեր շուստրիները գիտեն թե իրենք կմարսեն էս բոլորը, բայց չի լինելու, մորթելու են իրանց համ իշխանություններին ու համ էլ ժողովրդի այն ոչխարացած մասսային որ գնում է այս իշխանություններին: Թարմ հայի արյուն կհոսեցնեն ոնց որ Դինքին արեցին որպեսզի Հայկական հարցը նորից բացեն:

----------

Բիձա (29.09.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (30.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կոնկրետ այս պահին Արմեն Այվազյանը դատական գործընթաց է սկսել այս ապօրինի իշխանությունների հիմնական փաստաբան ու պաշտպան Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանի դեմ որը իրենց թուրք բաշիբոզուկ ընկերների հետ արդեն բացահայտ Երևանի սրտում ժխտում են Ցեղասպանությունը:


Ապրի Արմեն Այվազյանը: բայց ասենք էդ փաստաբանին դատի, դրանով ի՞նչ խնդիր կլուծի: Նոր փաստաբան կվերցնեն:  Սերժին ա դատել պետք ապեր ու ընդհանրապես պետք է համակարգը քանդել, որ թե համակարգի առանձին ծառայողների:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (30.09.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապրի Արմեն Այվազյանը: բայց ասենք էդ փաստաբանին դատի, դրանով ի՞նչ խնդիր կլուծի: Նոր փաստաբան կվերցնեն:  Սերժին ա դատել պետք ապեր ու ընդհանրապես պետք է համակարգը քանդել, որ թե համակարգի առանձին ծառայողների:


Սերժին դատի տալ ա պետք Եվրո-դատարանում /եվրոպատուհանով ու եվրոդռնով/: Որ մի 50 տարուց հետո դատը սկսի, իսկ մի 5000 տարումց հետո ասեն, որ մի հատ թաղայինից թուղթ էլ բեր  :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

> Ապրի Արմեն Այվազյանը: բայց ասենք էդ փաստաբանին դատի, դրանով ի՞նչ խնդիր կլուծի: Նոր փաստաբան կվերցնեն: Սերժին ա դատել պետք ապեր ու ընդհանրապես պետք է համակարգը քանդել, որ թե համակարգի առանձին ծառայողների:


Էլմո

Սովետի վախտերից հայկական բյուրոկրատիան մի մեծ ավանդույթ է յուրացրել:
Եղբայր իրենք ինչ հանցագործություն անում են աշխատում են անել օրենքի շրջանակներում, ու իրենց այդքան էլ հեշտ չի բռնացնել հենց քրեական ոլորտում:
Հաշվապահությունը, յուրացումները ու ամեն ինչ թղթաբանական տեսակետից անում են այնպես որ շատ դժվար լինի բռնացնելը:

Որպեսզի Սերժին դատես պետք է կոնկրետ ինքը մի պռապուսկատ անի, որտեղ հստակ լինի խախտումը ու եթե ասենք հայկական դատարանում չէ գոնե եվրոպականում դատես.

Տեսար էն ՀԱԿ-ի կազմակերպած ինչ անկապ վերջացավ որովհետև պարզվեց որ մի իրավաբանից չէին ճշտել արդյոք կարող են Քոչարյանին դատել թե ոչ:

Հիմա եթե կոնկրետ Սերժի պռապուսկատ կա որին կարելի է քրեական հոդվածի տեսք տալ կարելի է անել, կեղծված ընտրություն, բայց մի հստակ բան չեղավ Սահմանադրական դատարանում ու դա էլ Սերժը չի է որ դատես , դատելու են էլի ինչ որ ընտրատարածքի մարդու:

Միայն Սերժին ճնշելը քիչ է , ճնշում է իրենց վրա պետք է զգան նաև էն բաշիբոզուկները որ ծառայում են սրանց: Պետք է զգան ամենուր ու համատարած: 

Մենք ազգովի կարանք դրանց պսիխիկայի վրա ճնշե՞նք 
Կարանք եթե ուզենք
Տեսար երեկ Հրանտը Տեր-Աբրահամյանը ոնց կլիզմա արեց Սուրեն Զոլյանի կոչեցյալին:

Այ էդ ձև պտի լինի ամենուրեք:

----------

Բիձա (29.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Marduk* ջան ոչ մի օրինական դաշտում էլ չեն անում:
Էս կասեի ամեն ինչ անում են չափազանց փնթի: Անհերքելի փաստեր հավաքելը դժվար չի, պարզապես այս համակարգը ոտքից գլուխ փոխկապակցված է: Սկսած ամենափոքր կոչումով ոստիկանից, թաղայինից, բժշկից ու դասախոսից, մինչև ամենաբարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները, համակարգի համար ծառայում են՝ կամա, թե ակամա: Դասախոսը գործը կորցնելու վախի տակ, ուսանողը զաչոտ չստանալու վախի տակ, ոստիկանը էլի գործից վախենալով, ոմանք իրենց ու իրենց ընտանիքի կյանքի համար վախենալով, կամ դրամական, շահից ելնելով ծառայում են համակարգին:
Դա քանդելու համար չգիտեմ էլ ինչ է պետք անել: Բայց «ձուկը գլխից ա փչանում»: Գլուխը կտրելով հնարավոր ա մի պահ բոլորին շոկային վիճակի հասցնելով ամեն ինչ տապալել ու նորը կառուցել:
Ի միջայլոց իմ կողմից էդքան չսիրված Լևոն ձաձի մոտ քիչ մնաց ստացվեր: Անսպասելի հայտնվեց, անսպասելի մարդիկ աջակցեցին իրեն, ու անսպասելի ահագին պետական պաշտոնյաներ ու կուսակցություններ սատարեցին իրեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ստրկական «Արձանագրությունների» և Հայաստանում Հայոց ցեղասպանության ժխտման մասին 
> Արմեն Այվազյանը չունենալով արտահայտվելու հնարավորություններ, վերջապես Գյումրի քաղաքի փոքրիկ հեռուստատեսային ընկերությունում հնարավորություն ունեցավ խոսել...
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/2427557.html...07f1ae241a1fab


Էս լինկով մտա ռութուբ սենց հաղորդագրություն եկավ



> *Предупреждение*
> 
> Вы собираетесь просмотреть видео, которое может содержать материалы *эротического характера*, нецензурную лексику или сцены насилия


Չհասկացա, թե Արմեն Այվազյանը ինչով էր զբաղված Գյումրիի հեռուստատեսության եթերում, բայց և նայելու ցանկությունը կորավ:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.09.2009), Հայկօ (29.09.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

Թուրքական թղթերի հետ կապված երևի իմաստալից է տեսնել, թե այս հարցում որոնք են օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ մոտիվները 
Թվարկենք դրանք և փորձենք համապատասխան գործակիցներով գնահատել դրանց համապատասխան արժեքը.
1-Սերժի անձնական մոտիվները–(լեգիտիմություն, հետագա կառավարման երաշխիքներ–այլ հիվանդագին շահեր).
 2- Սերժի թայֆի տրամադրվածությունն ու շահերը. 
3- Ռոբերտի ստվերային դերը.
4- Թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների միացյալ ազգային մոտիվը, 
5- Թուրքիայի որպես տարածաշրջանային լիդեր–պետություն  հաստատվելու մոտիվը.
6- Ռուսաստանի կեցվածքը.
7- Եվրոպայի կեցվածքը.
8- ԱՄՆ դիրքորոշումը.
9- Վրաստանի դերը.
10- Չինաստանի հնարավոր շահերը.
11-  Իրանի դերը.
12- Հայաստանի ժողովուրդի դերը. 
13-Քաղաքական ուժերի դերը.
Սերժի վարքի  վերլուծությունը բավական դժվար է. Բայց կան անուղղակի  դրսևորումներ, որոնք կարող են պատկերացում տալ այդ մարդու էության մասին. Անկասկած նա ունի կրթական, ինտելեկտուալ և  ֆիզիկական թուլություններից բխող հոգեբանական ծանր կոմպլեքսներ, որոնք գումարվելով նախագահություն վաստակելու հետ կապված  կրիմինալին, նրա վարքը դարձրել են խիստ թշնամական բոլորի դեմ. Նա նման է մի անկյուն քշված գազանի, որի ազատ տեղաշարժման շառավիղը զերո է. 
Դեռ մինչև նախագահ կարգվելը նա հաճախ հայտնվում էր էկրաններին  իր մեծամիտ, գոռոզ, ոչինչ չասող ու դիմացինին նսեմացնելու մոլուցքով շաղախված ասուլիսներով. Արմենիկումը շատ բնորոշիչ էտապ էր այդ մարդու կյանքում. Նա իսկապես հավատացել էր հրաշքի ու "բոլորի աչքը համելու"  տրամադրվածությամբ մտել էր խաղի մեջ, թե տեսեք ես ով, եմ, ես ինչ փրկարար եմ. Չնայած այդ ձեռնարկումը ձախողվեց, բայց նրա արկածախնդիր վարվելակերպը չփոխվեց. Հիմնավորվելու համար և  փառասիրությունից դրդված, հետագայում նա սկսեց իրենով անել տարբեր զրնգուն խույրհուրդների նախագահի պաշտոններ, –համալսարանի խորհրդի նախագահ, շախմատի մեցենատ և այլն. Ինչի մասին է սա խոսում.– միարժեքորեն ցույց է տալիս որ նա աշխարհայացքով հրաշքների հավատացող խաղամոլ է և իր անգրագետ հաշվարկների գերին. Եթե սրան գումարենք Տիգրան Առաքելյան ճլեզ բայց խիզախ տղին բանտում չոքեցնելու խելագար միտումը, ապա կստանանք մի շատ  ծանր նկարագիր, որը մարդկայինի, ռացիոնալի, ազգայինի, պետականի կամ նորմալ–տրամաբանականի հետ կապ չունի. 
Դա ռեվանշով տարված մի  ուղեղ է, որին կարգի հրավիրել, իրականություն հասկացնելն անհնար է. Նա պատրաստ է աշխարհն էլ իր հետ կործանելու, եթե ձեռքին վրեժի լծակ լինի. 
Թուրքերի հետ այս թղթախաղը սկսելու սերժի իրական մոտիվը երևի անհնար է նշել, քանի որ նշված բոլորն էլ առկա են նրա մոտիվներում– թե լեգիտիմություն ու իշխանության երաշխիքներ ստանալը ումից որ ստացվի, թե ռեվանշը բոլորի դեմ. Թե ինքնախաբեությունը, և այլն. Նրա արածի  գործակիցը ես ընդունում եմ որպես բազիսային – պլյուս 100
2-  Սերժի շրջապատ ասածը, որը մենք որպես թայֆա ենք պատկերացնում, իրականում բացարձականապես ենթակա է Սերժին և գեոքաղաքական– կոնցեպտուալ հարցերում դերակատարում բացարձակապես չունի. Նրա միակ շահագռգռությունը իշխանության մաս մնալն է, անկախ նրանից թե դա կլինի հայի, թուրքի, մարդասպանի կամ  հրեշի իշխանություն. Նրանցից որևէ վերաբերմունք չի պահանջվում, այլ միայն ստրկական ենթակայություն, որը և նրանք հաճույքով ապահովում են.  Գործակիցը–0
3- Ի տարբերություն Սերժի Ռոբերտը  իրատես մարդ է, և իր իշխանությունը իրացնում էր արդյունավետ տեխնոլոգիաներով, և պետք եղած դեպքում  արյան մեծ դոզաներով. Ռոբերտի նախնական նպատակը խանություն ստեղծելն էր ու նա դրան հասավ առանց որևէ ճիգի ու արգելքի, քանի որ մենք մեր մեծամասնության մեջ խանության ժողովուրդ ենք, պատրաստ ցանկացած տղամարդու առջև կզելու. Մի խոսքով Ռոբերտը նորմալ է, իրականության մեջ ապրող և սթափ. Տեսնելով Սերժի խելահեղ ծայրահեղությունները, իմ կարծիքով հիմա Ռոբերտը ինչ որ առումով ինքնամեկուսացել է.  և թղթերին եթե միջամտում էլ է, ապա միայն է իր ունեցվածքը ապահովագրելու առումով. Այս առումով Ռոբերտին ձեռնտու է թղթերի ստորագրումը, հենց օրինակ  ի հատուցում  հյուսիսայինի բնակարանները թուրքերին հարմար գնելով ծախելու, կամ պղնձի հանքաքարը ավելի հեշտ ծախելու. 
Մի խոսքով ռոբերտը իր շահի ետևում կանգնած ռոբոտ է, որը կանխատեսելի է և ընդունակ ցանկացած քայլի.  Նրա գործակիցը այժմ շատ ավելի փոքր է սերժինից, քանի որ բանական է, ճկուն  և կարող է իր հարցերը լուծել ցանկացած ելքերի դեպքում, Գործակիցը երևի պլյուս 10.
4- Թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիկ շատ էլ լավ տեսնում են որ այս պահին իրենց երկուսի, որպես պետության և ազգի զարգացումը շատ ավելի շահեկան ու խոստումնալից կլինի ջանքերը համատեղելու և միմյանց հետ անմիջական սահման ունենալու դպքում. Եթե նույնիսկ մի կողմ դնենք, նավթ, ընդհանուր ապրանքային և աշխատուժային շուկա, կուլտուրական հանդիպակած հարստացում հարցերը,  ապա  քաղաքական դիվիդենտները  առկասարակ ահռելի են և համեմատելի գերմանիաների միացմանը. 
Սրանք իհարկե նման հիմարություն չեն անի, չեն միավորվի որպես պետություններ, բայց զուգախաղով շատերին կկզացնեն. Հետևաբար հիմա հայերին ծալել ու իրենց հարուցած պրոբլեմներով մի կողմ դնելը նրանց համար մեկ հարցն է, որը կարտարվում է առանց որևէ ջանքի ու ծախսի. Հայկական զորքերի դուրս բերումով  միջթուրքական սահմանը նորից կդառնա 54 կիլոմետր. Հետագայում ցանկացած պրովոկացիայով այդ  54 կիլոմետրը կես ժամում կդառնա թուրքական և Հայաստանը որպես պետություն կկորցնի իր իմաստը գլոբուսի վրա. Այս գործոնի դերը շատ մեծ է, բայց տեսնելով որ հարցը դիվանագիտորեն է լուծվում, հայաստանի դեմ ուղղակի ագրեսիան հետին պլան է մղված.  Նրանք միացրել են իրենց ուժերը և վարում են դիվանագիտական պատերազմ. Այդ ամենը չնչին արժեք կունենար, եթե չլիներ սերժի խոցելիությունը և պատրաստակամությունը զիջելու. Փաստորեն նրանք իրենց խաղը խաղացին մեր բանտարկյալների ու քռչոտության վրա. Պարզ էր, որ կուլիսային խոսակցություններում նրանք այլ երկրների դիվանագետներին համոզել են, թե ում հետ եք ձեր հույսերը կապում– իրար հոշոտող ու արժանապատվությունից զուրկ ազգի ու դատարկված աղքատիկ երկրի խելագար խանի հետ՞ .  Այս փաստարկին դեմ գնալը շատ դժվար է. Դիվանագիտությունը դա իրատեսության դաշտ է. և հենց մեր տհասությունն է երևի ստիպել գերտերություններին վերանայել տարածաշրջանային գեոքաղաքականութունը, որը խիստ նշմարելի է վերջին ամիսներին. Իրար ետևից հայաստան եկող բազմաթիվ դիվանագետներ իրենց սկսզբնական եռանդը վերջում փոխեցին զզվանքի և հեռացան մեզ տեր կանգնելուց. Ես կարծում եմ որ մեր ներքին դաժանությունը և թուրքերի դիվանագիտական ճկունությունն ու  համառությունը արեցին իրենց գործը և հայաստանը այժմ բացարձակապես մերկ է բարոյապես. 
Այս գործոնի արժեքը աստիճանաբար աճում է. Այս պահին ես այն գնահատում եմ մոտ պլյուս 50, 
5- Թուրքիայի տարածաշրջանային մոտիվները ինչ որ չափով  քննարկվել էր մի քանի էջ առաջ. Նշեմ միայն որ, Հայաստանի թուլացումով և  գենոցիդի հարցի վերացումով թուրքերը  բացում են բոլոր գեոքաղաքական ուղղություններով ազատ գործելու և մանևրելու հնարավորությունները. Արևմուտքին կասեն ձեններդ կտրեք, քանի որ մեղադրող չկա. Արևելք ընդլայնելն էլ զուտ ժամանակի հարց կդառնա, երբ շահագռգռելով այլ թուրքալեզու ազգերին թուրքերը աստիճանաբար կձևավորեն թուրանը որպես բազմակենտրոն, դինամիկ եղբայրական մի  կայսրություն– Սիբիրի ներառմամբ. 
Երևի այլ թուրքալեզուների հետ լեզու գտնելը շատ ավելի բարդ է լինելու քան հայերի այս քնձռոտ էտապն է, որովհետև նրանք բոլորն էլ իրենց պահում են որպես ձևավորված պետական միավորներ. Գործոնի արժեքը մոտ պլյուս 50.
6-Ռուսաստանի ներկայությունը հայաստանում մեր աղաչանքով է  եղել էն գլխից, քանի որ նույնիսկ տեսականորեն անկլավ երկրում բազա ունենալը հիմարություն է. Մյուս կողմից էլ ժամանակի որոշ հատվածում այն շահավետ է եղել նաև ռուսներին նրանց բարձրացնելով որպես ռեգիոնալ գերտերության կարգավիճակի. Ադրբեջանը ռուսներին վռնդեց մի քանի ամսում. Վրացիները մինչև հիմա դրանով են զբաղված. Մեր մոտ ռուսների լինելը թեև մեր խնդրանքով է եղել, բայց դուրս գնալն իրենց ուզելով է լինելու. Այդ որոշումը ցանկացած պահի է հնարավոր. Եթե գեոքաղաքական իրավիճակը փոխվի ու ռուսաստանին ձեռնտու լինի դուրս գալը, ապա նա հարց չունի, հարմար գնով իր ունեցվածքը կծախի թուրքերին ու դուրս կգա. Այնպես որ եթե մինչև հիմա մեր տկար ուղեղը նրանց դիտել է որպես փրկարար, ապա մոտակա ժամանակներս կտեսնենք այդ փրկարարի իսկական ճանիքները. Ռուսներն իրենք հիմա գեոքաղաքականություն չեն ձևավորում, դիրքեր են պահում, հարմար գնով ծախելու համար, այդ պատճառով նրանց գործակից դնելն անմիտ գործ է. Լֆիկի պես մի բան են. Զերո տոկոս.
7- Եվրոպան մտահոգված է Թուրքիայի եվրոմիություն մուտք գործելու միտումներով և տեսնելով որ հայկական ֆակտորը աստիճանաբար վերանում է մեջտեղից և ստիպված է լինելու քյասար մերժելու, Եվրոպան    շահագռգիռ է թուրքիային դեպի արևելք դիրքորոշելու. Այս առումով հասկանալի է թե ինչու է պրոցեսը միջնորդավորվում Շվեյցարիայում, չեզոք երկրի կողմից, որպեսզի չզռա միջամտության հարցը. Նրանց համար սա փրկարար օղակ է, և ղարաբաղ ու հայաստան ժերտվա տալը այդ առումով գին չէ. Գումարած դրան նաև էներգակիրների ճանապարհների դիվերսիֆիկացիայի հարցն է ավտոմատ լուծվում. Ֆակտորը– պլյուս 100
8-Մեր ռեգիոնում ԱՄՆ դիրքորոշում հիմա գոյություն չունի, քանի որ այդ երկիրը այս պահին չունի գեոքաղաքկան ռեգիոնալ նոր ծրագրեր. Դրանք ուղղակի մշակված չեն. Դեռ որ հներն են քարշ տրվում, մինչև նորը ձևավորվի. Իսկ այժմյանը  կենտրոնացած է հրեական ստրատեգիւական խնդիրների սպասարկման վրա.  Նրանք չգիտեն մնան իրաքում, թե դուրս գան. Մնան Աֆղանստանում, թե լքեն. Բացարձակ քաոս է նրանց կոնցեպտուալ մտածելակերպի մեջ. Ես մեծ նմանություն եմ տեսնում  ընթացող ամերիկյան պրոցեսների և  բրեժնեվյան ու հետագա  սովետական անտերության մեջ. 
Հիմա թուրքերն այնպիսի դիրքեր են գրավել մերձավոր արևելքում և մեր ռեգիոնում, որ ԱՄՆ–ն իրականում անզոր է լրջորեն միջամտելու թուրքական ցանկություններին. Նա կենտրոնացրել է  իր ջանքերը իրանի հետ հարցերը լուծելուն . Բայց քանի որ չունի համապատասխան ռեսուրսներն ու հնարավորությունները, փորձում է ռուսներով , թուրքերով ու մնացածով դա անել. Հայաստանը այդ առումով ինչ որ դեր ունի, բայց դա էլ քննարկվում է ռուսների հետ. Հետո էլ մեր պապան թուրքերը կլինեն, նրանց դա կվստահվի.
ԱՄՆ դերը երևի մի պլյուս 20-տոկոս է.
9-Վրաստանը խանդով է նայում ընթացող պրոցեսին, բայց իմ կարծիքով նրանք ունեն երաշխիքներ, որ թղթերի ստորագրումից հետո ճանապարհները ոնց կային, էդպես էլ մնալու են փակ  և պետք չի անհանգստանալ. Վրաստանին իհարկե ձեռնտու չի թուրքիա– ադրբեջան սահմանային կապի ստեղծումը, քանի որ ինքը կզրկվի տարանցիկ դիրքերից. Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ԱՄՆ հրթիռային տեղադրման վերաբաշխման շրջանակներում Վրաստանը երևի կդառնա հիմնական ամերիկյան ռազմական կայանատեղին ռեգիոնում. Այնպես որ վրաստանի շահերը բավական լավ պաշտպանված են, և վրաստանը չի միջամտելու գործին որևէ կերպ. Մի գուցե խաղա թուրքերի խաղերը, բայց ոչ բացահայտ. Այնպես որ վրաստանի ֆակտորը երևի զերոյական է. 
10-Չինաստանը իհարկե մեծ շահագռգռություններ ունի ույգուրների հետ կապված հայաստանին պաշտպան լինելու և թուրանական գործընթացին դիմադրելու. Բայց հիմա նա այնքան հեռու է  խաղահրապարակից, որ երևի կարող է միայն թեթևակի միջամտել միջազգային ատյաններում, բայց դրանք մանր մունր բազարներ են լինելու, քանի որ Չինաստանի վերջնական դիրքավորումը սպառազինմամբ է լինելու և նման հեռակա դիվանագիտական խաղերը համարյա թե անուժ կլինեն ներկա պահին, մանավանդ որ այլ մեծ ուժեր են ներգրավված. Ֆակտորը –մոտ զերոյին
11- Իրանը միարժեքորեն դեմ է այդ թղթերին. Թուրք ադրբեջանական մերձեցումը Իրանի համար նրա շուրջը կատարվող գեոքաղաքական մնացած իրադարձություններից մի կարգով բարձր նշանակության խնդիր է.  Մերձեցումը հետագայում դանդաղ գործողության ռումբ է դառնալու իրանի ամբողջության համար, քանի որ հնարավոր տարբեր կյանքի ստանդարտները ու ազգային ֆակտորները, նաև դրսի հրահրմամբ, ի վերջո բերելու են Իրանի մասնատմանը. Իրանը հենց այս պահին սեղմված է հրեական ահռելի  ճնշման տակ, կենտրոնացել է ինքնապաշտպանության վրա և ամբողջովին զբաղված է միայն դրանով. Իրանը մեր բնական դաշնակիցն էր, բայց ստեղծված պայմաններում այն լրիվ չեզոքացված է. Այնպես որ իրանի գործակիցը կարող էր որպես մինուս 100 գնահատվել, բայց իրերի դրվածքով զերո է. 
12-Ժողովուրդի մեծ հատվածը իհարկե հասկանում է թղթերում թաքնված վտանգները և դեմ է գործերի ընթացքին. Մյուս կողմից էլ ելնելով դառը փորձից, որ հայաստանում իր կամքի վրա թքած ունեն, մի կողմ է քաշվել ու սպասում է իր ճակատագրին.  Որպես ֆակտոր ժողովուրդը դա միակ որոշիչ ֆակտորն է, որը կարող է չոզոքացնել թուրքին էլ, սերժին էլ ու մնացածին էլ. Բայց չկա նրան կազմակերպողը և չկա գիտակցումը, որ իրականում դրված է հայկական պետականության գոյության հարցն իսկ. Ժողովրդի ֆակտորը – 0-ից 1000 է.  կախված կազմակերպվածությունից.
13. Իշխանամետ կուսակցությունների մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է, բայց իմ կարծիքով ՀԱԿ–ի դիրքորոշումը սկզբունքային է, քանի որ այն ընկալվում է որպես « պետականամետ, ուղեցուցային, խելոք և այլն».  Հակը քննադատում է թղթերը ստորագրող մարդու լեգիտիմության հարցը, լուսանցքում թողնելով էականը– թե արդյոք շահավետ է հայաստանին նման թղթերի ստորագրումը.  :Think: 
Շարունակութունը հաջորդիվ.

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (30.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

Շարունակություն
ՀԱԿ–ի ձեռնպահ դիրքը բերում է նրան, որ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ եթե հարցը ստորագրողի անձն է, ուրեմն վատ բան չկա, թքած թե ով կստորագրի, հո նորից չենք զոհվելու, որ սերժը չստորագրի, ԼՏՊ–ն ստորագրի. Փաստորեն Հակ–ի ձեռնպահ լինելը դա հենց մինուս հազարն է, որը տեսականորեն ժողովրդը ընդունակ էր դրսևորելու. Այսինքն հիմա ժողովրդի նեգատիվությունը հավասրակշռվում է ՀԱԿ–ի պոզիտիվ չեզոքությամբ. :Sad: 
Ի մի բերելով տեսնում ենք, որ բոլոր միավորները աշխատում են հոգուտ թղթերի նման ստորագրման և բացակայում են դրա դեմն առնելու իրական ռեսուրսները.
 Հիանալի խաղ է, –գրոսմաստերական թուրքերի կողմից, և ապշեցուցիչ տհասության ու փալասության հայերի կողմից.  :Hands Up: 
Հալալ ա մեզ. Հաջորդ սերունդների համար սուք,  շիվան կապելու ու ոռնալու լիքը պոտենցիալ ենք էսօր կուտակում. Հետագա մի 100 տարվա կհերիքի, մինչև վերջի հայի վերանալը.  :Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

Բիձա
Հիանալի վերլուծություն է, մանավանդ Սերոժի ու Քոչի մասով  :Hands Up: : չնայած ավելացնելու բաներ կան  :Smile: 
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

ՍՓՅՈՒՌՔԸ ՎՐԴՈՎՎԱԾ Է


Հոկտեմբերի 1-ից Սերժ Սարգսյանը 'համազգային ուղեւորության' շրջանակներում պատրաստվում է այցելել աշխարհի մի քանի հայաշատ քաղաքներ, քննարկելու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության խնդիրը: Արդեն այսօր ստացվող տեղեկատվությունից պարզ է, որ այդ քաղաքներում՝ Փարիզում, Բեյրութում, Լոս Անջելեսում, Ռոստովում, Սերժ Սարգսյանին այդքան էլ բարեկամաբար չեն ընդունելու: Մի քանի քաղաքներում արդեն իսկ բողոքի ցույցեր են եղել, որոնց մասնակիցները դեմ են արտահայտվել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին:

Հայկական հեռուստաալիքները, բացի թերեւս Երկիր Մեդիայից, կցուցադրեն տեսարաններ, թե ինչպես է սփյուռքը հավանություն տալիս Սերժ Սարգսյանի քաղաքականությանը: Այս օրերին, սակայն, թեկուզ մեր խմբագրությունում ստացված մեր հայրենակիցների զանգերը վկայում են, թե ինչ աստիճանի տեղեկացված եւ միաժամանակ վրդովված է հայկական սփյուռքը: Եւ կարելի է պնդել, որ դա պարզապես զգացմունքայնություն չէ, այլ հասուն, հիմնավոր քաղաքական դիրքորոշում:
http://lragir.am/armsrc/politics29427.html

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (30.09.2009), Հայկօ (30.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

«ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈւԹՅԱՆ» ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈւԹՅՈւՆԸ
Հ Ա Յ Տ Ա Ր Ա Ր ՈՒ Թ Յ ՈՒ Ն
Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն նպատակով նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների մասինԿողմ լինելով Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն ու դրանց հետագա բնականոն զարգացմանը` նախ և առաջ Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայաստանի ապաշրջափակմանը, մենք` ներքոստորագրյալներս հայտարարում ենք, որ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին արձանագրություններից անհրաժեշտ է բացառել բոլոր այն կետերը, որոնք վերաբերում են`
*- գոյություն ունեցող այսպես կոչված ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչմանը,* քանի որ այդպիսի ճանաչմամբ Հայաստանին պարտադրվում է ճանաչել նախկինում կնքված հակաօրինական և հակահայկական պայմանագրերը:
*- պատմական փաստաթղթերի և արխիվների ուսումնասիրության նպատակով միջկառավարական ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը*, քանի որ սրանով կվիճարկվի Թուրքիայի կողմից պետական մակարդակով ծրագրված և իրականացված հայության եղեռնն ու հայրենազրկումը և աշխարհի գրեթե երկու տասնյակ պետությունների կողմից որպես մարդկության դեմ հանցագործություն ճանաչված հայոց ցեղասպանությունը:
Միաժամանակ հաստատում ենք, որ. հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների զարգացումը չի կարող ուղղակի կամ քողարկված առնչվել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության կայացմանն ու նրա ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված իշխանությունների օրինականությանը, ինպես նաև Արցախի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրությամբ և օրենսդրությամբ հռչակված սահմաններին և տարածքային ամբողջականությանը:
Կոչ ենք անում համայն հայությանը համախբվել այս կարևորագույն քաղաքական և պատմական նշանակություն ունեցող խնդրի շուրջ և այդպիսով նպաստել հայոց պետականության հիմնարար սկզբունքերի ու համազգային նպատակների իրագործմանը` ապահովելով հայրենիքի հզորացումը:

----------


## Արիացի

*«Միացում» ազգային նախաձեռնության հայտարարությունը*
«Մադրիդյան սկզբունքների» և «Թուրքական արձանագրությունների»վերաբերյալ ՀՀ Գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի իշխանություններին հաճոյանալու ստրկամիտ, հայ գիտնականին, մտավորականին անհարիր պահվածքի և կրավորական կեցվածքի հանդեպ «Միացում» ազգային նախաձեռնությունը կազմակերպում է բողոքի ակցիա սեպտեմբերի 30-ին, ժամը 17:00-ին Ազգային ակադեմիայի դիմաց (Բաղրամյան 24):

Հոկտեմբերի 2-ին, ժամը 16:00-ին  ՀՀ-ում Արցախի մշտական ներկայացուցչության շենքի դիմաց (Նաիրի Զարյան 17ա, Հրաչյա Քոչար փողոցի զուգահեռ մասում) ևս կլինի բողոքի ակցիա: ՀՀ-ում Արցախի ներկայացուցչին կհանձնվի նամակ ուղղված Արցախի իշխանություններին:

Մեր համախոհներին կոչ ենք անում մասնակցել վերոնշյալ միջոցառումներին:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Էս ինչքա՜ն ես խորացել բիձա ջան։  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> - գոյություն ունեցող այսպես կոչված ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչմանը,


Լավն էր էս մասը: Փաստորեն մինչև հիմա հայ-թուրքական ընդհանուր սահմանը "այսպես կոչված" էր; Բա ինչի չեմ կարում արդեն 90 տարի անցնեմ այդ այսպես կոչված սահմանը ?

----------

REAL_ist (30.09.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն, այսօր խորհրդի մոտ 100 անդամների անունից Սերժ Սարգսյանին հայտնեց, որ խորհուրդը գտնում է, որ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները պետք է ստորագրել:

«Մենք գումարել ենք բոլոր մինուսներն ու պլյուսները եւ ստացել ենք պլյուս»,- ասաց Վազգեն Մանուկյանը' հիմնավորելով թե ինչու պետք է կողմ քվեարկել փաստաթղթերին:

Նա պնդում է, որ արձանագրություններում նախապայմաններ չկան: «Այն որ ստեղծվում է պատմաբանների ենթահանձնաժողով, դա ընկալվում է որպես կասկած ցեղասպանության իրողությունը  կասկածի տակ դնել: Թուրքիան այդ կետը դնելով' երբեւիցե չի մտածել, որ հայ ժողովուրդը կարող է հրաժարվել ցեղասպանությունից: Ինքը ուրիշ խնդիրներ  է հետապնդել: Առաջինը' հնարավորություն ունենալ ուրիշ երկրներին ասել' սպասեք, մենք դա դեռ քննարկելու ենք, երկրորդ' մի քիչ խաղաղեցնել իր ժողովրդին եւ երրորդ' ինչ-որ չափով սեպ խրել ՀՀ-ի եւ սփյուռքի ժողովրդի մեջ»,- Թուրքիայի մոտեցումները փորձեց ներկայացնել Մանուկյանը: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՂ հիմնախնդրին, ապա արձանագրություններում «Ղարաբաղ» բառի բացակայությունը Մանուկյանին թույլ է տալիս ասել, որ արձանագրություններում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները պայմանավորված չեն ԼՂ հիմնախնդրով. «Ասում են  արձանագրություններում եթե գրված է «տարածքային ամբողջականություն» եւ գրված չէ «ազգերի ինքնորոշում», ապա դա կարող է ընկալվել, որ մենք գաղտնի կերպով համաձայնություններ ենք տվել ԼՂ հարցում: Ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին այստեղ հնչեցնելը կնշանակեր, որ մենք ինքներս ենք ԼՂ հարցը մտցնում քննարկման: Դա նաեւ կնշանակեր, որ այս փաստաթուղթը չի ստորագրվելու, որովհետեւ դա Թուրքիայի համար կնշանակեր քրդական հարցի բարձրացում այս փաստաթղթում»:  

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ միայն մտահոգություններ չունի, այլեւ գտնում է, որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումն այս տեսքով բխում ՀՀ-ի շահերից.     «Ես գտնում եմ, որ հայրենասիրությունը թուրքերին ատելը չէ, այլ իր ժողովրդին սիրելը»:

Արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը խորհրդի անդամներից  կտրականապես դեմ են 2-ը' ժողովրդական դերասան Սոս Սարգսյանը եւ ակադեմիկոս Բաբկեն Հարությունյանը, որոնք այսօր ներկա չէին Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպմանը:

Արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը ձեռնպահ է քվեարկել միայն խորհրդի անդամ բնապահպան Կարինե Դանիելյանը, մնացածը միաձայն կողմ են արտահայտվել:

Տիկին Դանիելյանը այսօր ափսոսանք հայտնեց, որ դեմ արտահայտվածները բացակայում են' նշելով, որ նրանք ավելի հստակ կներկայացնեն նաեւ իրենց մտահոգությունները:

Հանրային խորհրդի անունից այսօր ելույթ ունեցան Խոսրով  Հարությունյանը, Արմեն Տեր-Տաճատյանը, Հովհաննես Միքայելյանը, Արտակ Շաքարյանը, Տեր Մարկոսը, որոնք բոլորն էլ ներկայացրին արձանագրության հետ կապված իրենց դրական ընկալումներն ու հեռանկարները:

----------


## Բիձա

> Էս ինչքա՜ն ես խորացել բիձա ջան։


Ախպեր- հայաստանում խորը տեղ չկա, ծանծաղուտ ա.  
Ես էլ լողալ  սիրող մարդ եմ. Ստիպված դրսերում մի քիչ չոփ-չոփ եմ տվել. Ինչը դուրդ չի եկել՞ :Tongue:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (01.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Թուրքական նոր դպրոցական քարտեզներում Հայաստանը ամբողջությամբ ներառված է Թուրքիայի կազմում*



> Թուրքական դպրոցական նոր դասագրքերի քարտեզում Հայաստանը ներառված է Թուրքիայի կազմում։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է թուրքական Ekolay կայքէջը եւ ներկայացնում այդ քարտեզը։
> 
> Ստամբուլի բոլոր դպրոցներին բաժանված դասագրքերի հետ տրվել են կրթական CD-ներ, որոնց մեջ տեղադրված քարտեզում հայտնվել են մի շարք աղաղակող սխալներ։ Այդ սկավառակի մեջ հայտնված քարտեզում Հայաստանը, Հյուսիսային Իրաքը, (Մոսուլ, Քիրքուք)Արեւմտյան Թրակիան (Բուլղարիայի մի մասը), Հարավային Կիպրոսի հունական մասը, Վրաստանի մի մասը՝ ներառյալ Բաթումը, ինչպես նաեւ Նախիջեւանը նշված են Թուրքիայի կազմում։
> 
> Դասագրքերում կան նաեւ այլ սխալներ։ Օրինակ՝ Թուրքիայի ազգային տոների ցանկում չի նշված թուրքերի համար շատ կարեւոր՝ Հաղթանակի օրը։
> 
> Դասագրքերի եւ տեսասկավառակների հանձնումը դպրոցներին տեղի է ունեցել հատուկ արարողությամբ։
> 
> Այս խնդրի կապակցությամբ Ստամբուլի Ազգայի կրթության վարչության պետը հայտնել է իր ափսոսանքը։ Նա նշել է, որ դա մեծ սխալմունք է։


news.am

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հանրային խորհրդի նախագահ Վազգեն Մանուկյանն, այսօր խորհրդի մոտ 100 անդամների անունից Սերժ Սարգսյանին հայտնեց, որ խորհուրդը գտնում է, որ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները պետք է ստորագրել:
> 
> «*Մենք գումարել ենք բոլոր մինուսներն ու պլյուսները եւ ստացել ենք պլյուս*»,- ասաց Վազգեն Մանուկյանը' հիմնավորելով թե ինչու պետք է կողմ քվեարկել փաստաթղթերին:
> 
> Նա պնդում է, որ արձանագրություններում նախապայմաններ չկան: «Այն որ ստեղծվում է պատմաբանների ենթահանձնաժողով, դա ընկալվում է որպես կասկած ցեղասպանության իրողությունը  կասկածի տակ դնել: *Թուրքիան այդ կետը դնելով' երբեւիցե չի մտածել, որ հայ ժողովուրդը կարող է հրաժարվել ցեղասպանությունից:* *Ինքը ուրիշ խնդիրներ  է հետապնդել*: Առաջինը' հնարավորություն ունենալ ուրիշ երկրներին ասել' սպասեք, մենք դա դեռ քննարկելու ենք, երկրորդ' մի քիչ խաղաղեցնել իր ժողովրդին եւ երրորդ' ինչ-որ չափով սեպ խրել ՀՀ-ի եւ սփյուռքի ժողովրդի մեջ»,- Թուրքիայի մոտեցումները փորձեց ներկայացնել Մանուկյանը: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ԼՂ հիմնախնդրին, ապա արձանագրություններում «Ղարաբաղ» բառի բացակայությունը Մանուկյանին թույլ է տալիս ասել, որ արձանագրություններում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները պայմանավորված չեն ԼՂ հիմնախնդրով. «Ասում են  արձանագրություններում եթե գրված է «տարածքային ամբողջականություն» եւ գրված չէ «ազգերի ինքնորոշում», ապա դա կարող է ընկալվել, որ մենք գաղտնի կերպով համաձայնություններ ենք տվել ԼՂ հարցում: Ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին այստեղ հնչեցնելը կնշանակեր, որ մենք ինքներս ենք ԼՂ հարցը մտցնում քննարկման: Դա նաեւ կնշանակեր, որ այս փաստաթուղթը չի ստորագրվելու, որովհետեւ դա Թուրքիայի համար կնշանակեր քրդական հարցի բարձրացում այս փաստաթղթում»:  
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչ միայն մտահոգություններ չունի, այլեւ գտնում է, որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումն այս տեսքով բխում ՀՀ-ի շահերից.     *«Ես գտնում եմ, որ հայրենասիրությունը թուրքերին ատելը չէ, այլ իր ժողովրդին սիրելը»:*
> ...


հիմա հասկացա՞ք ժողովուրդ… Վազգենը գումարել ա սաղ "պլյուսներն ու մինուսները"… մաթեմի դասատու ա է՞ … Անանիա Շիրակացի… իրա ծանդր խոսքը վերջն ասել ա… հայ ժողովուրդը շուչը պահած Վազգենի դաբրոյին էր սպասում, վերջը կանաչ լուսը տվեց

----------

Rammer (01.10.2009), Տրիբուն (30.09.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> *Թուրքական նոր դպրոցական քարտեզներում Հայաստանը ամբողջությամբ ներառված է Թուրքիայի կազմում
> Դասագրքերում կան նաեւ այլ սխալներ։ Օրինակ՝ Թուրքիայի ազգային տոների ցանկում չի նշված թուրքերի համար շատ կարեւոր՝ Հաղթանակի օրը։
> 
> Դասագրքերի եւ տեսասկավառակների հանձնումը դպրոցներին տեղի է ունեցել հատուկ արարողությամբ։
> 
> Այս խնդրի կապակցությամբ Ստամբուլի Ազգայի կրթության վարչության պետը հայտնել է իր ափսոսանքը։ Նա նշել է, որ դա մեծ սխալմունք է։* 
> 
> news.am


Լավն էր Նորտոն ջան.
-Թուրքական գործելակերպի, դիվանագիտության և ախորժակների լավ համեմված ցուցանմուշ. 
-Վայ կներեք, ցավալի սխալ է, բայց ոչինչ,երեխեքը  դա կգիտակցեն և ըմբռնումով կմոտենան-այդ մասը անգիր չեն անի.
Ցցունն այն է, որ թուրքը  իր մյուս թուրք եղբորը որպես առանձին երկիր է պատկերացնում, իսկ հայաստանին կուլ տված.
Այ այս ֆոնին խմելն էլ չի փրկում. Մոյշայի օրինակով, ուզում ես վերցնել գլոբուսն ու նրա  երազած  գործողությունն անես, բայց նստում ու էլի գրում ես էս կայքում.
 որ ինչ՞ :Angry2: 
Կուկ ջան, Տատի հետ գլուխ -գլխի ես տալիս 96-ի հաշվով. 
Հա, էս երկրի հերն անիծեց հենց ԼՏՊ-ն իրա քռչությամբ, երբ թույլ տվեց որ գեղցին իրեն թագավոր կարգի. Հենց էտ օրվանից ենք մենք դառել փալաս. :Angry2: , 
Այո,  հենց 96 թվից, առանց մի զոհի  ընկանք էս օրը ու հերիք է չհասկանալ թե ինչ ասել է հիմք. Հիմքն էն է, որի վրա մարդկությունն է կերտվել, այսօրվա ձեռք բերվածին վաղվանն է ավելացել, կուտակվել ու մենք առաջ ենք գնացել որպես մարդ ու հասարակություն. Հասկացել ենք թե ինչ ասել է իմաստություն, կամ ընդհակառակը- էշություն.  
Մեր նորագույն պատմության հիմքն հենց  96-ն էր, իր բաժակ չրխկացնելով ու խելագար հայացքով հայրենասիրությունից բարբաջելը. 
Հենց բաժակաճառով օգևորված էդ գեղցին մեզ կոխեց այս մղձավանջի մեջ, որից ելքը չի երևում. Մեր հերն անիծեցին ու նոր կպնող ողնաշարը նորից ջարդեցին հենց գեղցին ու ԼՏՊ-ն. Գեղցին աշխարհից անտեղյակ անմեղսունակ խաղեր էր տալիս, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն էլ արդեն քաշել, ջրի երես էր բարձրացրել ներքին ու արտաքին կարկառուն ճիճուներին. Իհարկե դա չմարսվող էր ու  էլ չի էլ մարսվի. 
ԼՏՊ-ն  ախոռից էր խոսում, Ինչ ախոռ, -հոգեբուժական բաժանմունք է, առանց զուգարան, մուտքի ու ելքի, կամ էլ սննդի- իրարով ենք սնվում.
Վերջապես իրերն իրենց անունով պետք է կոչվեն.  Հայկական հերոսների պանթեոնը պետք է մաքրվի հանցագործներից ու տգետներից, որ գոնե պատմության էջերը մաքրվեն մեր կույր տգիտությունից ու կեղծությունից. :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա
> Հիանալի վերլուծություն է, մանավանդ Սերոժի ու Քոչի մասով : չնայած ավելացնելու բաներ կան


Դու էլ քո տեսածն ավելացրու ԴՎ ջան.  Մի գուցե կարծիքներ գումարելով մի պարզ ֆորմուլայի գանք ու էս կեղտը գոնե շրջանցենք, կամ սաղով փախնենք կամ  դեմն առնենք. 
Դեռ որ նախաեղեռնային, նախասումգայիթյան հանգստության մեջ ենք, բայց գոնե կայքում հասկանանք թե ինչն ինչոց է.
Հիշենք, եղեռնը սկսվեց ապրիլին, բայց աշխարհից անտեղյակ հայաստանի խորքերը հասավ հունիս–հուլիս օգոստոսին. Նույնիսկ մի գյուղը երեկոյան վառում էին, իսկ հարևան գյուղը փոխանակ փախչելու սպասում էր իր հերթին մյուս առավոտ հրկիզվելուն. Դէ վառող տղերքը հոգնում էին, չէ, բա հո գիշեր ցերեկ չէին աշխատելու. Փարախ էր, մեջը լիքը անասուն –էսօր մի մորթի, վաղը մորթի, ուր էս վռազում՞
Հայվանության  անբացատրելի օրինակ, որը հետագայում պարբերաբար մենք կրկնեցինք երևի մի քսան անգամ էլ.
Ու այսօր էլ այս կայքում դրա քարոզն է գնում սահմանադրական ճանապարհ կոչված ամպագոռգոռ աբսուրդի ձևով. 
Համաձայն եմ, հեոռւ չի այդ օրը,  թուրքական սահմանադրությամբ առանց լֆիկ ու դոդ ու առանց մի կեղծիք  թուրք թաղապետեր ենք ընտրելու.

----------


## Տատ

> ՓԱԿԵՑ հայկական հարցը[/B] որը ավելի շատ օգտագործում էր Արևմուտքը Թուրքիային զսպելու համար:


Ոչ, չփակեց: Հենց այն պատճառով, որ արևմուտքին այդ հարցը դեռ շատ երկար պետք կլինի, ՍՍ ոչ ոք թույլ չի տա փակել այն:

----------


## Տատ

Բիձա, մեռա, բայց լրիվ կարդացի:

Շատ ես անձնականացնում Սերժին: Եդքան շատ պլյուս չէի տա: Թեև նկարագրությունը ճշտոտ է, ես հույս ունեմ նրա խորամանկությանը, անպայման չէ ցուցադրել իրական պլաները: Նույնիսկ հույ ունեմ, որ այդ խորամանկությունը լավ կլինի Հայաստանին, չէ որ հաջողության դեպքում միանգամից բոլորիս բերանը փակվում է:



> 7- Եվրոպայի կեցվածքը.


Դու համարում ես Եվրոպան այնքան հարիֆ, որ նա հավատում է, թե Թուրքիան կբավարարվի ոտվլեկայուշիյ մանեվրով, կթեքվի արևելք ու կմոռանա՞ իր նման հարուստ հարսին:
 :Think: 

Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն էլ հետաքրքիր էր,: Հիմա կգա Մեֆիստոն և ինձ կհարվածի ծանդր առարկայով՝ գլխիս:

----------


## lav tgha

> Հայ Օգնութեան Միութեան Յայտարարութիւնը՝ Հայ-Թրքական Արձանագրութիւններուն Մասին
> 
> Օգոստոս 31, 2009էն ի վեր հայ ժողովուրդին ուշադրութիւնը սեւեռած է Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիոյ միջեւ նախաստորագրուած փաստաթուղթին վրայ, որ երկու երկիրներուն միջեւ յարաբերութիւններու բնականոնացման գործընթաց մը կը փորձէ նախատեսել։
>  Կը գիտակցինք, որ հայ եւ թուրք ժողովուրդները կոչուած են իրարու կողքին ապրելու. սակայն կը հաւատանք նաեւ, որ որեւէ դրացի երկիրներու եւ ժողովուրդներու միջեւ խաղաղ գոյակցութեան պայմանները կը կազմեն արդարութիւնը, իրաւունքներու փոխադարձ յարգանքը եւ անկեղծ վերաբերմունքը։
>  Մեկնելով այս հաւատամքէն, Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիոյ միջեւ, Զուիցերիոյ մասնակցութեամբ նախաստորագրուած փաստաթուղթը կը համարենք հայ ժողովուրդի արժանապատուութիւնն ու իրաւունքները անգամ մը եւս ոտնակոխող փաստաթուղթ, որ հայ եւ թուրք ժողովուրդներուն միջեւ խաղաղութիւն հաստատելու փոխարէն՝ նորանոր տագնապներու դուռ կրնայ բանալ միայն։
>  Կ՛ակնկալէինք, որ Հայաստանի հանրապետութեան նախագահի յայտարարած խորհրդակցութիւններու շրջանին կարելի պիտի ըլլար հայրենի եւ Սփիւռքի հայութեան ներդրումով այս փաստաթուղթը բարեփոխել, սրբագրել եւ զայն հիմնել մարդկային արդարութեան եւ իրաւունքներու հասկացութիւններուն վրայ։ Հասկացութիւններ, որոնք կ՛ենթադրեն Թուրքիոյ կողմէ Հայկական Ցեղասպանութեան գործադրութեան պատասխանատուութեան ընդունում եւ համապատասխան հատուցումի յանձնառութեան ստանձնում։ Սակայն յուսախաբութեամբ կ՛իմանանք, որ փաստաթուղթը փոփոխելի չէ եւ զայն կարելի է լրիւ ընդունիլ կամ լրիւ մերժել։
>  Այս պայմաններուն մէջ, Հայ օգնութեան միութիւնը, հայ ժողովուրդին ազգային շահերուն հիմնովին հակադրուող ու Հայաստանի ազգային անվտանգութիւնը խախտող այս փաստաթուղթը կը գտնէ մերժելի։ Այս մերժումը կը յայտարարենք միութեան 26 երկիրներու մէջ տարածուած միաւորներու եւ անդամներու անունով։ Միութիւն, որուն այսքան մեծաթիւ երկիրներու մէջ տարածումը նոյնինքն հետեւանք է Ցեղասպանութեան. միութիւն, որ 1915էն սկսեալ տասնամեակներ շարունակ զբաղած է Ցեղասպանութեան հետեւանքով որբացած երեխաներու հաւաքով ու խնամատարութեամբ, եւ ճիգ չէ խնայած սերունդներուն մօտ հայ ժողովուրդի մարդկային եւ ազգային իրաւունքներու հետապնդման ջահը վառ պահելու։
>  Այսու թուրքի եաթաղանէն այրիացած հայ կնոջ ու որբացած հայ մանուկին անունով կոչ կ՛ուղղենք Հայաստանի հանրապետութեան իշխանութիւններուն ետ կանգնելու անդունդի եզրէն, անդրադառնալու հետեւանքներու ահաւորութեան եւ միանալու տխրահռչակ այս փաստաթուղթերուն դէմ աշխարհով մէկ ծաւալած բողոքին, մերժելու այս փաստաթուղթը՝ վերականգնելով հայ ժողովուրդին ու ժողովուրդ-պետութեան միասնականութիւնը։
> 
> ...


vvvv

----------


## urartu

թող բացեն սահմանը շատ էլ լավ կլինի, տնտեսապես օգուտը շատ կլինի, իսկ քաղաքականապես կարող է ինչ, որ սխալներ թույլ տալ, և զիջումներ անեն, բայց թե չպետք է մոռանալ, որ մենք գործ ունեք, ոչ թե Կուալա Լամպուրի, կամ ազերների այլ հզոր Թուրքիայի հետ, ընդհանուր առումով ես դեմ եմ այս համաձայնագրություններին, բայց եթե սկսել ենք ել ետ ճանապարհ չկա, մինչև վերջ պետք է գնալ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, հեոռւ չի այդ օրը, թուրքական սահմանադրությամբ առանց լֆիկ ու դոդ ու առանց մի կեղծիք թուրք թաղապետեր ենք ընտրելու.


Բիձա ջան, էտ օրը արդեն վաղուց էկել ա: Եթե մեր թաղապետները հիմա զոռով մի երկու բառ են հայրերեն իրար հետևից կապում, դա դեռ իրենց հայ չի սարքում: Կամ նախկին սադիստ նախագահն ինչով թուրք չի, դաժե խաչակնքել չսովորեց, գոնե ձևի համար, տաս տարվա նախագահության ընթացքում: Թուրքը ազգային պատկանելություն չի, հոգեվիճակ ու կենսակերպ ա: Իսկ մեր հիմիկվա ղզլբաշները ոնց որ էն ամենաառաջին սելջուկներից լինեն, որ հենց նոր Ալթայի տափաստանների Մերձավոր Արևելք են իջել, ու մի ունակություն ունեն, թալան, թալան ու էլի թալան:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.10.2009), Բիձա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, մեռա, բայց լրիվ կարդացի:
> 
> Շատ ես անձնականացնում Սերժին: Եդքան շատ պլյուս չէի տա: Թեև նկարագրությունը ճշտոտ է, ես հույս ունեմ նրա խորամանկությանը, անպայման չէ ցուցադրել իրական պլաները: Նույնիսկ հույ ունեմ, որ այդ խորամանկությունը լավ կլինի Հայաստանին, չէ որ հաջողության դեպքում միանգամից բոլորիս բերանը փակվում է:
> Դու համարում ես Եվրոպան այնքան հարիֆ, որ նա հավատում է, թե Թուրքիան կբավարարվի ոտվլեկայուշիյ մանեվրով, կթեքվի արևելք ու կմոռանա՞ իր նման հարուստ հարսին:
> 
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանինն էլ հետաքրքիր էր,: Հիմա կգա Մեֆիստոն և ինձ կհարվածի ծանդր առարկայով՝ գլխիս:


Տատ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, բա մեռնելու գնով բիձու հոդված կկարդան՞. Կարող է ես մի բան գիտեմ,  որ դու չգիտես՞. –Ըլնող բան չի,  :Ok: 
Դու  քո գորժին եղիր. Ընենց ֆրոնտում ես, որ ես վաղուց նախորդ հանգուցյալ էի. :Sad: 
Դուխդ տեղը պահի, դիխանի հավաքի, հլա ուր ես՜.  :Tongue: 
Հա,  նաև ասեմ, որ չգիտեի, որ հեքիաթ պատմելու համար հեքիաթին  ի սրտե հավատալը պարտադիր է.  :Shok:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ախպեր- հայաստանում խորը տեղ չկա, ծանծաղուտ ա.  
> Ես էլ լողալ  սիրող մարդ եմ. Ստիպված դրսերում մի քիչ չոփ-չոփ եմ տվել. Ինչը դուրդ չի եկել՞


Դուրս կգա եթե այդ մարդկանց միանգամից խզարես։ 

Երկար–բարակ պատմություններով դրանց հախից չես գա, բիձա ջան։ Վերցնում ես մի չոր փայտ, ես կարամ դա չարխովս տաշեմ ու տամ քեզ, ու տալիս ես դրանց գլխին։  :Wink: 

Տեղն ու տեղը լուծվում են Հայ Թուրքական ու մնացած մանր մունր հարցերը։ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Դուրս կգա եթե այդ մարդկանց միանգամից խզարես։


Ինչ՞ ասել է "խզարես"  :Think: 
բավականին դժվարահունչ ու դժվարամարս բառ է: Սենց բառերը հիմնականում կիլլերական ենթատեքստ են ունենում: ճիշտ ես՞ արդյոք ես:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ինչ՞ ասել է "խզարես" 
> բավականին դժվարահունչ ու դժվարամարս բառ է: Սենց բառերը հիմնականում կիլլերական ենթատեքստ են ունենում: ճիշտ ես՞ արդյոք ես:


ԴՎ ջան, խզարելու մասին քեզ բացատրական նամակ եմ ուղարկել. կարդա։

----------


## murmushka



----------

Norton (01.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Էս աղջիկը ո՞վ էր: Ինչ խմբակցության, կուսակցության անդամ էր:

----------


## Norton

> Էս աղջիկը ո՞վ էր: Ինչ խմբակցության, կուսակցության անդամ էր:


Էլեոնորա "Նոր Հայաստան" հ/կ

----------

Elmo (02.10.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

*Առի պարզաբանում
թող կարթան նրանք ովքեր մտածում են թէ սահմանի բացումը տնտեսապէս օգտակար է Հայաստանին*

Այս հարցի վերաբերեալ պէտք է նշէմ որ տնտեսապէս միայն օգութ է լինելու այն մարդկանց համար որոնք այս պահին մշակում եւ բաժանում են իրենց մէջ թէ ով ինչ ապրանք է ներկրելու Հայաստան, այո, ներկրելու, որովհետու արտահանելու հնարաւորութիւն չունեն, կամ աւելի ճիշտ ասած իրաւունքը չունեն, իսկ ինչու չունեն, ասեմ
այս պահին թուրքիայում գործում է մի օրէնք, որ հիւրաքանչիւր ապրանք որը պէտք է արտասահմանից մտնի թուրքական շուկա, պէտք է ունենա եւրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխան ստանդարդներ, ապրանքի որակից բռնած մինչեւ ապրանքի պատռաստման համար օգտագործւող քիմեական նիւթները, օրինակի համար արսենիքը չպէտքէ գերազանցի այս ինչ թիւը,  իսկ դրանք եւրոպայում շատ ցածր են, իսկ եթէ Հայաստանում որոնողական աշխատանք կատարէք ապա կտեսնէք որ բացի մի երկու երէք ապրանքանիշ օտար որեւէ բան չէք գտնել, այդ իսկ պատճառով հայկական ապրանքը չի կարող մուտք գործել թուրքիայի շուկայ, իսկ ցաւոք պէտք է նաեւ նշել որ Հայաստանում չկայ այդպիսի մի գործող օրէնք, որը թուրքական կողմին թոյլ է տալիս որ ամէն տեսակի զիբիլ լցնի հայկական շուկայ, որը իր հերթին հայ արտադրողին կարող է սննկացնէ, իր էժանութեան եւ բարձր որակի քան հայկականը, մի խօսքով հայկական ապրանքանիշը չի կարողանայ մրցել  թուրքականի հետ, քանզի չունի արտադրման շուկայ որ կարողանա աճեցնի իր արտադրման քանակը, ոչ էլ տնտեսապէս կարողութիւն ունի որ իր ապրանքանիշը համապատասխանեցնի եւրոպական ստանդարդների:

մնացածը էլ ինքներտ եզրակացրէք:

----------


## Elmo

*lav tgha* ջան կոնկրետ իմ համար էդ սահմանի բացումը ոչ մի + էլ չի, բայց կարդացի: Նորություն չկա գրածդ տեքստում: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ նորանշանակ տամոժնու պետերն ու ներմուծողները էսօրվա իշխանիկների դրածոներն են լինելու: Իրանց համար լավ է լինելու:
Բայց արի մի բան գիտակցենք: Էդ սահմանի բացումը ըսկի էլ Սերժի, կամ առավել ևս, Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի նախաձեռնությունը չի: Դա հզորների թելադրանքն է: Իրենք իրենց շահերն ունեն, սրանք էլ՝ իրենց բաժինը: Ամեն ինչ անդառնալի է, պրոցեսը մեկնարկված է, իսկ արդյունքը՝ նախօրոք որոշված:
Ինչ էլ անենք դրա դեմը չենք առնելու: Ուժերն անհավասար են: Ճակատով պատ չէս կոտրի:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## lav tgha

Այո Elmo ջան դու ճիշտ էս, այս նախագիծը ուրիշներն են պատռաստել, բայց հարցը նրանում է թէ արդէն 15 օր է ինչ տեսնում եմ թէ ինչպիսի են ոմանք փորձում թաքցնել այս բոլոր իրողութիւնները, շանթ հեռուստատեսութիւնից բռնած մինչեւ միւս լրատւական միջոցները, մէկը ասումա սահմանը բացւի լաւ կլինի, միւս ասումա նախապայմաններ գոյութիւն չունի, միւսը ասում է ղարաբաղի հարց չկայ, բայց չէ որ բոլորս էլ գիտակցում ենք որ դա այդպէս չէ, ու ես իմ պարտկն եմ համարում որ գոնէ տեղեկատւութիւն անեմ, այս պահին դա է իմ ձեռքից գալիս, դա էլ անում եմ, գոնէ գիտեմ որ ջանք չեմ խնայում, նախագահը այսօր մեկնելա սփիւռք, թէ իբրթէ սփիւռքի կարծիքը իմանայ, համարը հեռուստատեսութիւնով քլիփ են պատռաստել ու ցուցադրում, բայց չէ որ բոլորս էլ գիտէնք որ դա պարզապէս ձեւ է, ինչ որ շո, օտար ոչինչ, սփիւռքում բոլորը դէմ են այս փաստաթղտերի հետ, որով հետեւ լաւ տեղեկացւած են, իսկ ցաւօք հայաստանում իշխանութեան ռեսուրսների պատճառով հնարաւոր չի լինում ճիշտ տեղեկատւութիւն անել ժողովրդին, որ նրանք էլ հասկանան որ երկիրը տալիս են,  ամէն ինչ յանձնում են, հանուն մի հատ սահմանի բացմանը, Elmo  ջան, մենք էլ օտար հայրենիք չունենք, մեր հայրենիքը սա է, երկնքում չենք կարող նոր հայրենիք կառուցենք, ոչ էլ մի նոր ազգ, ուրեմն ջանանաք փրկենք այն ինչը դեռ ունենք, անձամբ ես համոզւած եմ որ եթէ կայ յոյսի անգամ մէկ կաթիլ, ապա պէտք է պայքարել, գոնէ այն արժէքների համար որոնք մեր էութիւնն են կազմում, հայ ժողովրդի էութիւնը:

----------


## Elmo

Արի քեզ հանգստացնեմ, ու ասեմ, որ Ղարաբաղին ձեռք չեն տա: Ոչ միայն ենթադրություն եմ անում, այլ տրամաբանական հետևություն: Իրենց պետք չի էս ժողովրդն նորից ըմբոստացնել: 100 հարց կա. միջազգային հանրություն, միջազգային նորմեր և այլն: Ղարաբաղին կպան, ստեղ ժողովուրդը բուտն կանի, դա իրենց պետք չի: Ոչ էլ ցեղասպանությունն են վիճարկելու, պարզապես ճանաչման գործընթացը մի քիչ կբարդանա:

----------

Արիացի (02.10.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

հիմա արի ու թող քեզ պարզաբանեմ

փաստաթղտերի մէջ կա մի կէտ որով երկու պէտութիւնները պարտաւոր են յարգեն միւս պէտութիւնների հողային ամբողջականութիւնը եւ չը խառնւեն այդ երկրների ներքին գործերին,
առաջին հայացքից դա մի անիմաստ հարղ է եւ մի քիչ ծիծաղելի որ սահմանի բացման համար այդպիսի կէտի տակա պէտք ստորագրել, բայց իրականում, այդ կէտը շեշտ է դնում ադրբեջանի հարցի վրայ, որից յետոյ երբ մենք ստորագրենք դա, ուրեմն թուրքիայի ձեռքում յայտնւելու է մի փաստաթուղտ որը ունի միջազգային նորմերի համապատասխան չափանիշ, իսկ ինչու, որովհետեւ դա պէտք է հայստատւի Երկրի խորհրդարանում իսկ դա արդէն տալիս է այդ փաստաթղտին համապատասխան իրաւունք որ վաղը չէ միւս օրը թուրքերը իրենց մատը դնեն այդ կէտի վրայ եւ մեզ փաստի առաջ կանգնեցնեն,
Միւս հարցը այն է որ այդ փաստաթղտում կայ մի կէտ որ երկու երկրներ ուսումնասիրեն պատմական հարցեր, պարզա որ մենք հո չենք գալու թուրքերի հետ նստենք խօսենք թէ ոնց են ընդունել կամ երբ ենք ընդունել քրիստոնէութիւնը կամ էլ վարդանանց պատերազմից խօսենք, այլ պարզա որ խօսելու էնք ցեղասպանութիւնից, իսկ այս դէպքում մենք կաենք եղել է, նրանք կասեն չի եղել, դա բաւականի երկար բանակցութիւնների է վերածւելու, որը միւս կողմից թուրքերը կը կանգնեն ու միւս երկրներին կասեն դուք միք խառնւել, նայէք արդէն երկու երկիր, երկու ժողովուրդ բանակցում են իրար հետ, դուք ձեռք պահէք, թողէք մենք բանակցենք, մինչեւ տեսնենք ինչա լինելու, իսկ դուք որ ընդունել էք Հայոց Ցեղասպանութիւնը դրան չեղեալ յայտարարէք մինչեւ մենք տեսնենք ինչա լինում, այնպէս ինչպէս արեցին այս տարի ապրիլի 22-ին:
իսկ մի ուրիշ խնդիր որ կայ այն է որ փաստաթղտում ասումա որ երկու պետութիւնները պէտք է ճանաչէն միմեանց ներկայիս սահմանները, այսինքը անուղակիորէն ժամանակի Կարսի պայմանագիրը, իսկ դա ընդհանրապէս մեզանից կառնի այն իրաւունքները որոնք մեզ տալիս է սեւրի դաշնագիրը, վիլսոնի իրաւարար վճիռը, իսկ ինչ է այդ իրաւունքը, սահմանը որը մեզ կմիացնի ծովի, իսկ այն ժամանակ մենք էլ կարիք չենք ունենալ տեսնել թուրքիան սահմանը փակել է թէ բացել. 
Ես միայն չգիտեմ թէ այս փաստաթղտերի ինչին են կպչել մեր դիւանագէտները, ումին են ուզում լաւ թւան որ այսպէսի կործանարար քայլերի են դիմել, այդ հարցը ես իսկականից չգիտեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Էլեոնորա "Նոր Հայաստան" հ/կ


Մանանդյանի թոռն է /ծոռը՞/.  Ինքնուրույն, խիզախ, հանդուգն աղջիկ է. թքած ունի ցանկացած ավտարիտետի վրա. Մոտավորապես Նիկոլի կին տեսակն է. Կարծեմ մի քանի օր էլ քաղաքական բանտարկյալ է եղել նախկինում. 
Բազում են կոչեցյալք, սակավ –ընտրյալքը իրեն է վերաբերում.

----------


## Բիձա

> Արի քեզ հանգստացնեմ, ու ասեմ, որ Ղարաբաղին ձեռք չեն տա: Ոչ միայն ենթադրություն եմ անում, այլ տրամաբանական հետևություն: Իրենց պետք չի էս ժողովրդն նորից ըմբոստացնել: 100 հարց կա. միջազգային հանրություն, միջազգային նորմեր և այլն: Ղարաբաղին կպան, *ստեղ ժողովուրդը բուտն կանի,* դա իրենց պետք չի: Ոչ էլ ցեղասպանությունն են վիճարկելու, պարզապես ճանաչման գործընթացը մի քիչ կբարդանա:


Էլմո ջան, քեզանից նման անիրատեսություն չէի սպասում.  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, քեզանից նման անիրատեսություն չէի սպասում.


Էդքան էլ անիրատեսական չի: Չնայած ոչինչ օրինաչափ չէ, ու ամեն ինչ կարող է պատահել, բայց զոհերի գնով վերցրած հողը նույնիսկ ամենաապաազգային տիպը հետ չի հանձնի:

----------

Արիացի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի քեզ հանգստացնեմ, ու ասեմ, որ Ղարաբաղին ձեռք չեն տա: Ոչ միայն ենթադրություն եմ անում, այլ տրամաբանական հետևություն: Իրենց պետք չի էս ժողովրդն նորից ըմբոստացնել: 100 հարց կա. միջազգային հանրություն, միջազգային նորմեր և այլն: Ղարաբաղին կպան, ստեղ ժողովուրդը բուտն կանի, դա իրենց պետք չի: Ոչ էլ ցեղասպանությունն են վիճարկելու, պարզապես ճանաչման գործընթացը մի քիչ կբարդանա:


Իսկ եթե ձեռ տվին ի՞նչ պիտի անենք Էլմօ ջան… ոչ մի բան էլ չենք անելու ապեր… ոչ մի բան… եթե մինչև հիմա չենք արել սրանից հետո էլ չենք անելու… նաղդ ցեղասպանության հարցն աորոշ ժամանակով հետաձգվել ա, եթե չասենք ընդմիշտ… ու մենք ի՞նչ արեցինք, ոչինչ… կտան ապեր ու էդ զորքը որ ընդից դուրս եկավ գալու ա Երևան just in case.

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ եթե ձեռ տվին ի՞նչ պիտի անենք Էլմօ ջան… ոչ մի բան էլ չենք անելու ապեր… ոչ մի բան… եթե մինչև հիմա չենք արել սրանից հետո էլ չենք անելու… նաղդ ցեղասպանության հարցն աորոշ ժամանակով հետաձգվել ա, եթե չասենք ընդմիշտ… ու մենք ի՞նչ արեցինք, ոչինչ… կտան ապեր ու էդ զորքը որ ընդից դուրս եկավ գալու ա Երևան just in case.


Ստեղ բանավեճի շղթան իմ մոտ ավարտվում ա: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք: Ես լավատես եմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> հիմա արի ու թող քեզ պարզաբանեմ
> 
> փաստաթղտերի մէջ կա մի կէտ որով երկու պէտութիւնները պարտաւոր են յարգեն միւս պէտութիւնների հողային ամբողջականութիւնը եւ չը խառնւեն այդ երկրների ներքին գործերին,
> առաջին հայացքից դա մի անիմաստ հարղ է եւ մի քիչ ծիծաղելի որ սահմանի բացման համար այդպիսի կէտի տակա պէտք ստորագրել, բայց իրականում, այդ կէտը շեշտ է դնում ադրբեջանի հարցի վրայ, որից յետոյ երբ մենք ստորագրենք դա, ուրեմն թուրքիայի ձեռքում յայտնւելու է մի փաստաթուղտ որը ունի միջազգային նորմերի համապատասխան չափանիշ, իսկ ինչու, որովհետեւ դա պէտք է հայստատւի Երկրի խորհրդարանում իսկ դա արդէն տալիս է այդ փաստաթղտին համապատասխան իրաւունք որ վաղը չէ միւս օրը թուրքերը իրենց մատը դնեն այդ կէտի վրայ եւ մեզ փաստի առաջ կանգնեցնեն,
> Միւս հարցը այն է որ այդ փաստաթղտում կայ մի կէտ որ երկու երկրներ ուսումնասիրեն պատմական հարցեր, պարզա որ մենք հո չենք գալու թուրքերի հետ նստենք խօսենք թէ ոնց են ընդունել կամ երբ ենք ընդունել քրիստոնէութիւնը կամ էլ վարդանանց պատերազմից խօսենք, այլ պարզա որ խօսելու էնք ցեղասպանութիւնից, իսկ այս դէպքում մենք կաենք եղել է, նրանք կասեն չի եղել, դա բաւականի երկար բանակցութիւնների է վերածւելու, որը միւս կողմից թուրքերը կը կանգնեն ու միւս երկրներին կասեն դուք միք խառնւել, նայէք արդէն երկու երկիր, երկու ժողովուրդ բանակցում են իրար հետ, դուք ձեռք պահէք, թողէք մենք բանակցենք, մինչեւ տեսնենք ինչա լինելու, իսկ դուք որ ընդունել էք Հայոց Ցեղասպանութիւնը դրան չեղեալ յայտարարէք մինչեւ մենք տեսնենք ինչա լինում, այնպէս ինչպէս արեցին այս տարի ապրիլի 22-ին:
> իսկ մի ուրիշ խնդիր որ կայ այն է որ փաստաթղտում ասումա որ երկու պետութիւնները պէտք է ճանաչէն միմեանց ներկայիս սահմանները, այսինքը անուղակիորէն ժամանակի Կարսի պայմանագիրը, իսկ դա ընդհանրապէս մեզանից կառնի այն իրաւունքները որոնք մեզ տալիս է սեւրի դաշնագիրը, վիլսոնի իրաւարար վճիռը, իսկ ինչ է այդ իրաւունքը, սահմանը որը մեզ կմիացնի ծովի, իսկ այն ժամանակ մենք էլ կարիք չենք ունենալ տեսնել թուրքիան սահմանը փակել է թէ բացել. 
> *Ես միայն չգիտեմ թէ այս փաստաթղտերի ինչին են կպչել մեր դիւանագէտները, ումին են ուզում լաւ թւան որ այսպէսի կործանարար քայլերի են դիմել, այդ հարցը ես իսկականից չգիտեմ*:


Լավ տղա ջան, քեզ հասկանալու համար նայեցի անձնագիրդ ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ընկավ. "Իսկականից" իմացի, որ նրանք թքած ունեն իմ ու քո իմացածի, ուզածի ու պատկերացրածի վրա.  :Ok: 
Դու մի քանի լեզվով կարդալ –գրել– կարծիք արտահայտել գիտես, իսկ իրենք –ոչ մի. 
Հիմա դու իրենց չիմացած որ լեզվով ես իրենց վրա զարմանում՞  :Sad: 
Լավ Տղա ջան, չգիտեմ քո իմացած լեզուներով սրանց ոնց են կոչում, բայց հայերենում տարբեր ձևերով են ընկալում, – օրինակ– ասում են ես դրանց  –ի––––դ––––ը ––––  մ  :Ok: 
Գործ չունես, մի խորացի, քրֆի–հանգստացի.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստեղ բանավեճի շղթան իմ մոտ ավարտվում ա: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք: Ես լավատես եմ:


աստված ձենդ լսի Էլմօ ջան

----------


## Բիձա

> Էդքան էլ անիրատեսական չի: Չնայած ոչինչ օրինաչափ չէ, ու ամեն ինչ կարող է պատահել, *բայց զոհերի գնով վերցրած հողը նույնիսկ ամենաապաազգային տիպը հետ չի հանձնի*:


"Տիպը" հետ չի տա, –հաստատ. Բայց դրանից ցածր որակավորում ունեցողը սդաչին էլ կթողնի իրենց.  :Ok:  –տիպա– "ի պալտո նե նադո".

----------

Mephistopheles (02.10.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> աստված ձենդ լսի Էլմօ ջան


Նոր մեյլ ղրկեցի  աստծուն –ասեց –ես չկամ. տեսեք, էս գլխից եմ ասում, հա. :Sad:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

«Ցորենի տեղ ցանենք Կորեկ, Զարթնիր լաո, Մեռնիմ քզի»

Այդ ժամանակներից սկսել են խոսել Կորեկտության մասին։

Այ մարդ, ի՞նչ կորեկտ, ի՞նչ բան… Հայաստանը Հայի ձեռքից գնացել ա… կորեկտությունից եք խոսում։

Այդ կինը իր պատրաստած զենքով պիտի մի երկու պատգամավար սպաներ, որ էս զզվելի պատգամավորները խելքի գան։ Սերժանտն էլ հետը խելքի կգար։ Կամ էլ թող հենց Սերժանտի վզովը գցեր այն։

ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ԱՍԵՆՔ Ո՛Չ ԱՅԴ ԽԱՅՏԱՌԱԿ ՓՐՈԹՈՔՈԼՆԵՐԻՆ։

----------


## Բիձա

> Դուրս կգա եթե այդ մարդկանց միանգամից խզարես։ 
> 
> Երկար–բարակ պատմություններով դրանց հախից չես գա, բիձա ջան։ *Վերցնում ես մի չոր փայտ, ես կարամ դա չարխովս տաշեմ ու տամ քեզ, ու տալիս ես դրանց գլխին։* 
> 
> Տեղն ու տեղը լուծվում են Հայ Թուրքական ու մնացած մանր մունր հարցերը։


Գևորգյան ջան, ես լողորդ եմ, խզարելուց բան չեմ հասկանում. :Tongue: 
Ես քեզ ոչ թե փայտ, այլ տոկառնու  վրա տաշած արմատուրի սիրուն կտոր կնվիրեմ.   :Ok: 
Դու   հենց մեկի գլխին տվիր, մենք   ստեղի սաղ  ժողովրդով, էդ գործը պրավալ տված կնկա հետ միասին, չարխած փետերով  մնացածի հարցերը կլուծենք :Shok: 
Էլմոն էլ իրա բալկոնից սաղ կնկարահանի, կդնի յու տյուբ.՞ :Smile: 
Չէ, Էլմո՞

----------


## dvgray

> Գևորգյան ջան, ես լողորդ եմ, խզարելուց բան չեմ հասկանում.
> Ես քեզ ոչ թե փայտ, այլ տոկառնու  վրա տաշած արմատուրի սիրուն կտոր կնվիրեմ.  
> Դու   հենց մեկի գլխին տվիր, մենք   ստեղի սաղ  ժողովրդով, էդ գործը պրավալ տված կնկա հետ միասին, չարխած փետերով  մնացածի հարցերը կլուծենք
> Էլմոն էլ իրա բալկոնից սաղ կնկարահանի, կդնի յու տյուբ.՞
> Չէ, Էլմո՞


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
 :Think:  մի բան էլ ես եմ ուզում անեմ:   :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (02.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (02.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*Կախվելու պարան` պատգամավորների համար*
ԱԺ-ի այսօրվա լսումները թերեւս վերջին տասնամյակի ամենահետաքրքրիր եւ բովանդակալից քննարկումն էր, «բայց ափսոս ֆարս էր»,-լսումներից հետո կարծիք էին հայտնում մասնակիցները:

ԱԺ պատգամավոր Կարեն Ավագյանը վիրավորեց ներկաներին' հայտարարելով. «Կարծես ոչ թե ԱԺ-ում ենք,այլ կրկեսում, որտեղ դուրս եկող ամեն նոր կենդանու ծափահարում են»:

Այս խոսքերին նախորդել էին ' «Արարատ» կենտրոնի տնօրեն Արմեն Այվազյանի Պատմության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Աշոտ Մելքոնյանի, ՀԴԿ նախագահ Արամ Գ.Սարգսյանի, խմբագիրներ Գեղամ Մանուկյանի եւ Արիս Ղազինյանի բավականին սուր քննադատական ելույթներ:

Պատգամավորի այս արտահայտությունը փոթորիկ բարձրացրեց դահլիճում, ներկաները սկսեցին պատիվ պահանջել, իսկ նրա պահվածքը դրդեց շատ-շատերին լքել դահլիճը: Ավագյանը ելույթ ունեցավ միայն իր հանրապետական գործընկերների  համար եւ բնականաբար սատարեց արձանագրությունները:

«Իմ հայրենակիցներին վիրավորելու համար դու պատասխան ես տալու»,- երիտասարդ պատգամավորին նախատեց «Նոր Հայաստան»  կազմակերպության նախագահ Էլեոնորա Մանանդյանը: Նա նախ արձանագրությունը գովերգողներին հարցրեց' «դուք ամեն տարի ապրիլի 24-ին Ծիծեռնակաբերդ էքսկուրսիա՞ եք գնում», ապա արձանագրեց, որ պատմությունը կրկնվում է, եւ ինքը սարսափում է նրանից, որ կանգնած ենք պետականություն կորցնելու, ցեղասպանության եւ հերթական դավաճանության վտանգի առջեւ: Նա հանրապետական պատգամավորներին եւ իշխանությանը խնդրեց, պահանջեց հրաժարվել այս արձանագործությունները ստորագրելուց: «Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ ստորագրվի եւ վաղը թուրքերը լցվեն Հայաստան, ձեզ ոչ ձեր փողերը, ոչ պաշտոնը չի փրկի, այդ դեպքի համար ես ձեզ նվեր եմ բերել»,-ասաց Մանանդյանն ու գրպանից հանեց կախաղանի պարան:

Հանրապետականները վրդովվեցին, վիրավորական բառեր նետեցին, անգամ ԱԺ նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը արտահերթ ելույթ խնդրեց եւ կոչ արեց հանդուրժողականության:    

«Չվիրավորվեցի՞ք էրդողանի հորդորից, թե պետք է ազատվեք սփյուռքի ճնշումներից»,- ՀՀԿ ականներին հարցրեց ՀԴԿ նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանը:

 «Դա գաղութատիրոջ պահվածք էր, գաղութացված երկրի ղեկավարի նկատմամբ»,-թեման շարունակեց  պատմական գիտությունների դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր Արմեն Այվազյանն ու ավելացրեց. «ինչու մեր իշխանությունը չի մեկնաբանում Թուրքիայի հայտարարությունները' Օսմանյան կայսրության վերականգնման վերաբերյալ: Իսկ Օսմանյան կայսրությունը մեզ համար ցեղասպանություն է»: Այվազյանը հայտարարեց, «Մեր ղեկավարությունը չի պաշտպանում իր ժողովրդի շահը ոչ մի ասպարեզում: ՀՀ իշխանությունները հրաժարվում են իրենց ուղղակի, հիմնական պարտականությունից, նրանք հրաժարվում են ժողովրդին պաշտպանելուց»,-

*Քիմիայի մասնագետները թող զբաղվեն*

Պատմության ինստիտուտի տնօրեն Աշոտ Մելքոնյանն էլ բոլոր այն պնդումներին, թե ստեղծվելիք հանձնաժողովը պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով չէ, հեգնեց. «Ինչ լավ է, ես էլ մտածում էի, թե որպես պատմաբան ինձ պիտի առաջարկեն մասնակցել այդ հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին, հիմա թող օրգանական քիմիայն մասնագետները զբաղվեն այդ հարցով»:

 Նա նաեւ զգուշացրեց, որ արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց հետո եթե ինքը որպես պատմաբան մի գիտաժողով փորձի կազմակերպել ասենք Վանի խնդիրներով, իրեն կմեղադրեն բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունները խախտելու համար: Մելքոնյանը, հայտարարելով, որ դեմ է արձանագրություններին եւ մեկ առ մեկ ներկայացնելով փաստարկները, վերջում ասաց, որ եթե այնուամենայնիվ պետք է ստորագրվեն դրանք, թող խորհրդարանը մի արձանագրություն կազմի, որ եթե կողմերից մեկը խախտի պայմանագիրը, այն դադարեցվի երկուստեղ, այլապես հիմա սահմանը կբացվի, հետո մի պատրվակով թուրքերը ինչ արագությամբ բացել են շլագբաումը, նույն  արագությամբ էլ կփակեն, իսկ պայմանագրերը կմնան իրենց ձեռքում, մենք էլ ինչպես հիմա մղկտում ենք Ղարսի պայմանագրի համար, վաղն էլ մղկտալու ենք այս արձանագրությունների վրա:

Խմբագիր Արիս Ղազինյանն էլ, մեջբերելով արձանագրությունից այն կետը, որով ճանաչում են երկրների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, նկատեց, որ այդ դեպքում մեխանիկորեն ճանաչվում է  Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, իսկ դրանից հետո մյուս կետով, որով պարտավորվում են չմիջամտել այլ երկրների ներքին գործերին, ստացվում է, որ ՀՀ-ն իրավունք չի ունենալու մասնակցել ԼՂՀ խնդրի կարգավորմանը:

Բավականին քննադատական եւ սուր ելույթ ունեցավ անգամ հանրապետական Մանվել Բադեյանը, որի միակ փաստարկը, որ պետք է ստորագրել արձանագրություններն, այն էր, որ ժամանակը աշխատում է ոչ թե մեր օգտին, այլ մեր դեմ: Բայց նրան մտահոգում է երկրում ստեղծված օլիգարխիկ համակարգը, կոռումպացվածությունը, նրա կարծիքով, կոռումպացված չինովնիկները պատրաստ են վաճառել ամեն ինչ եւ ամենքին: «Արդյո՞ք այս պայմաններում մենք պատրաստ ենք գնալ այս քայլին»,-թերահավատորեն ասում է Բադեյանն' միաժամանակ ասելով, որ այս արձանագրությունները այսօր չէ, վաղը միեւնույնն է մենք ստիպված ենք լինելու ստորագրել:
http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/10/1/azgayin-joxov

----------

Լեռնցի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> մի բան էլ ես եմ ուզում անեմ:


Շուտ պիտի արած լինեիր:

----------

murmushka (02.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Եթե կան այնպիսինները, ովքեր դեմ են այս հիմար պայմանագրին, բայց չեն մասնակցում ՀՅԴ-ի ստորագրահավաքին անձնական ամբիցիաներից ելնելով, կամ թող նախաձեռնեն այլ նմանատիպ ստորագրահավաք, որի տակ ես էլ կստորագրեմ, կամ մասնակցեն ՀՅԴ-ի կազմակերպած ստորագրահավաքին, ... Հարկավոր է գիտակցել, որ այսօր համազգային խնդիր է դրված մեր առջև…
և ինչքան հասկացա, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, ՀԱԿ -ն այլևս ի զորու չէ պայքարել դրա դեմ, ուստի պետք չէ սպասել ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությանը և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է նախաձեռնող լինենք…
Շնորհակալություն

----------

lav tgha (02.10.2009), Rammstein (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե կան այնպիսինները, ովքեր դեմ են այս հիմար պայմանագրին, բայց չեն մասնակցում ՀՅԴ-ի ստորագրահավաքին անձնական ամբիցիաներից ելնելով, կամ թող նախաձեռնեն այլ նմանատիպ ստորագրահավաք, որի տակ ես էլ կստորագրեմ, կամ մասնակցեն ՀՅԴ-ի կազմակերպած ստորագրահավաքին, ... Հարկավոր է գիտակցել, որ այսօր համազգային խնդիր է դրված մեր առջև…
> և ինչքան հասկացա, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, ՀԱԿ -ն այլևս ի զորու չէ պայքարել դրա դեմ, ուստի պետք չէ սպասել ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությանը և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է նախաձեռնող լինենք…
> Շնորհակալություն


Ապեր, ստորագրահավաքը քաղաքացիական օնանիզմ ա… եթե ուզում ես իսկապես մի բան արած լինել, նայի թե ո՞ր միջոցառումներն են ոստիկանների ուշադրությունը գրավում ու հանում համբերությունից ու նրանց էլ միացի… նշանակում որ նրանք դրա մեջ վտանգ են տեսնում, ասել է պայքարի այդ ձևը էֆֆեկտիվ է… ստորագրությունները կարաս 1000000000000 հատ հավաքես, էտի իրանց լամպուչկին չի, չես տեսնում իսկի դեմները չեն առնում… սաղ օրը ԱԳՆ-ի դեմը վեր ընգած զվարճանում են…հարիֆ մի եղի ապեր, իրանք էլ շատ լավ գիտեն որ բան չի լինելու ուղղակի ուզում են մթոմ երեսները փրկեն

----------

Բիձա (02.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ծանոթացեք “Ուխտ Արարատի”, Հայաստանի Ազատագրության Հայ Գաղտնի Բանակի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպության հայտարարությանը…

*Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև նախաստորագրված երկու Արձանագրություններում ներառված կետերի բովանդակության մասին:*Որքանո՞վ են դրանք համապատասխանում Հայաստանի, հայության, անգամ, տարածաշրջանի ժողովուրդների շահերին:

Երկու Արձանագրություններում ընդգրկված կետերից միայն մեկն է համապատասխանում Հայաստանի և տարածաշրջանի ժողովուրդների շահերին: Այդ միակ կետի մասին կխոսենք հոդվածի վերջում: Քիչ են այն կետերը, որոնք չեզոք ձևակերպումներ են: Մնացած կետերը նոր պատերազմի, ագրեսիայի, աղետների, նոր ցեղասպանական գործողությունների դռներն են բացում, ինչը նշանակում է, որ Արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը ամենևին չի համապատասխանում բարձրաձայնվող թեզերին ու սկզբունքներին, այն էª հայ-թուրք հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը:
Ավելին, սա նոր փորձ է հարաբերությունների իրական կարգավորման հնարավորությունը 1920-1921 թթ. օրինակով սառեցնելու ու վիժեցնելու, խնդիրները կրկին երկար ժամանակով թաքցնելու մինչև նոր` նախապես ծրագրված, հակամարտության հրահրում ու բորբոքում: Այս ամենը արվում է, իրենց կարծիքով, մի կարճ ժամանակի համար անկախության նվաճած Հայաստանին թույլ չտալու` որպես ցեղասպանության հետևանքով բաժան-բաժան եղած հայության միակ ներկայացուցիչ ՄԱԿ-ում, հայության և Հայաստանի իրավունքների հարցերը միջազգային իրավական ատյաններում արծարծելու և լուծումներ պահանջելու համար: Արցախի հարցում այդ հանցավոր գործը կատարեցին Մինսկի խմբի եռանախագահները` 15 տարով հետաձգելով հակամարտության բնական, միջազգայնորեն օրինական և արդարացի լուծումը:
Այս ամենը արվում է, իբրև թե, Հայաստանի ու հայության անվտանգության նկատառումներով: Խայծը կուլ է տվել Հայաստանի քաղաքական վերնախավը: Հերթը Սփյուռքինն է: Այնտեղ էլ առաջին նախանշանները կան: Իսկ տարածաշրջանային իրական անկայունությունն ու խառնակությունը կսկսվի Արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց անմիջապես հետո, քանի որ Հայաստանի ու Սփյուռքի ձեռքերը կապված կլինեն Արձանագրություններում նենգորեն, օտարի ձեռքով, բայց մեր դիվանագետների հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ ներմուծված բազմաթիվ անընդունելի ու վտանգավոր հանձնառություններով:

Մնացածը կարդացեք այստեղ, /ընգծումները բավականին շատ էին ու այս հոդվածի համար կարևոր, և դժվար էր ակումբում տեղադրելու համար բոլոր ընդգծումներն իրականացնել/…

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե կան այնպիսինները, ովքեր դեմ են այս հիմար պայմանագրին, բայց չեն մասնակցում ՀՅԴ-ի ստորագրահավաքին անձնական ամբիցիաներից ելնելով, կամ թող նախաձեռնեն այլ նմանատիպ ստորագրահավաք, որի տակ ես էլ կստորագրեմ, կամ մասնակցեն ՀՅԴ-ի կազմակերպած ստորագրահավաքին, ... Հարկավոր է գիտակցել, որ այսօր համազգային խնդիր է դրված մեր առջև…
> և ինչքան հասկացա, հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, ՀԱԿ -ն այլևս ի զորու չէ պայքարել դրա դեմ, ուստի պետք չէ սպասել ՀԱԿ-ի նախաձեռնությանը և յուրաքանչյուրս պետք է նախաձեռնող լինենք…
> Շնորհակալություն


Լավ ա, որ արդեն սկսում ես հասկանալ: Մնում ա հասկանալ հաջորդ փուլը. այս պայմանագրերը վավերացնելու դեմ այսօր ոչ մի կառույց ու ուժ ի զորու չէ պայքարելու, այս մարտն արդեն տանուլ տված է:

----------


## Բիձա

> մի բան էլ ես եմ ուզում անեմ:


ԴՎ ջան,  գործերը շեֆն ա բաժանում. մաքսիմում  կարամ փորձեմ բարեխոսել- որ գործն ես ուզում?  :Think: 
Ապե. :Tongue:

----------


## lav tgha

> Լավ ա, որ արդեն սկսում ես հասկանալ: Մնում ա հասկանալ հաջորդ փուլը. այս պայմանագրերը վավերացնելու դեմ այսօր ոչ մի կառույց ու ուժ ի զորու չէ պայքարելու, այս մարտն արդեն տանուլ տված է:




Լաւա է, դէ արիք ու մի հատ էլ կարմիր լէնթ կապէք հենց հիմիքւանից սահմանի գծի վրայ, կարմիր գորկն էլ փռէք, թուրքերին դիմաւորելու պատռաստութիւնները հենց հիմիքւանից տեսէք, ու գնացէք լիքը բամբակ էլ գտէք, բրէք դրէք թուրքերի առաջ որ մէկ մէկ սաղիս վզերը բամբակով կտրէն, էտա ձեր ուզածէ

Մի քիչ սթափեցրէք ձեզ, ինչ էք հենց հիմիքւանից գլուխներդ կախել, այո ոչ մի կառոյց չի կարող առաջը բռնել, գիտէս ինչու, որովհետեւ բոլորս բաժան բաժան ենք, որովհետեւ արդէն վաղուց սովորութիւն ենք արել որ ամէն պահին նայենք տեսնենք թէ ով է ասում, այլ ոչ թէ ինչ է ասում, բայց մի բան կարող է այս ամէնի առաջը բռնել, դա Ազգային Համաժողովրդական Ամբոխն է, թող բոլոր կազմակերպութիւնները ձեռք ձեռքի տան, Սփիւռքն ու Հայաստանը միանան ու միայն մէկ նպատակի համար պայքարեն, յետոյ տեսնեմ նորէն այսպիսի մտքեր կը հնչեն:  Լեռնեցին ճիշտ է ասում, այս պահին կա ստորագրահավաք, ու թող ասեմ, ոչ թէ միայն Հայաստանում է դա կայանում, այլ սփիւռքում, սփիւռքի բոլոր գաղութներում:
ԱՄՆ - Գանադա - Եւրոպայի երկրներում, Իրան - Սիրեա - Լիբանան - Արգենտինա - Ռուսաստան ...... 

Պէտք չի թերագնահատել Ազգի համախմբման ուժը:

----------

Արիացի (02.10.2009), Լեռնցի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Լաւա է, դէ արիք ու մի հատ էլ կարմիր լէնթ կապէք հենց հիմիքւանից սահմանի գծի վրայ, կարմիր գորկն էլ փռէք, թուրքերին դիմաւորելու պատռաստութիւնները հենց հիմիքւանից տեսէք, ու գնացէք լիքը բամբակ էլ գտէք, բրէք դրէք թուրքերի առաջ որ մէկ մէկ սաղիս վզերը բամբակով կտրէն, էտա ձեր ուզածէ


Ուրեմն էսպես, հարգելիս, արդեն տարուց ավել է էդ գորգը փռել եք: Էդ գորգը դուք եք փռել, ոչ թե մենք: Փռել եք Սփյուռքի հայերդ: Փռել են ստեղի կրավորական հայերը: Փռել են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մարտի 1-ից հետո չեն ընդվզել, փռել են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր զգոնության բոլոր կոչերն անտեսել են, ովքեր զգուշացվել են համախմբվելու ու թուրքիայի հետ տարվող գործընթացը կասեցնելու համար, բայց էշի ականջում քնած են եղել, հիմա որ զարթնել ու հայրենասեր եք ԽԱՂՈՒՄ, ու՞մ ա պետք: Էդ ձեր հայրենասիրությունից մինչև կոկորդս ա հասել, էս ջղաձգումներիցդ արդեն ներվայնանում եմ:

Թող ոտի կանգնեն, առաջին միացողներից կլինեմ: Բայց էդ քո ասած ազգը ոնց էշի ականջում քնած ա, նենց էլ քնած մնալու ա: Արթնացողը շատ-շատ հավայի վայնասուն ա քցելու ու ոչինչ չանի: Էնպես որ էդ բարոյախրատական մեծամիտ բաները մի կողմ դրեք: Հոգնեցրել եք:

հ.գ. գրառումս անհատապես քեզ չի ուղղված, այլ մի ամբողջ հոծ կրավորական բազմության:

----------


## lav tgha

*Բողոք` ազդանշաններով*


  Հանրապետության նախագահի նստավայրի առջեւ Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցության բողոքի ձայնը այս անգամ հնչեց մեքենաների ազդանշանների միջոցով: Հոկտեմբերի 1-ին՝ ժամը 18-ին Դաշնակցության համակիրների շուրջ 300 մեքենաներ միասին միացրին մեքենաների ազդանշանները` հույս ունենալով համընդհանուր բողոքի լսելի ձայնով արթնացնել երկրի նախագահին ու իշխանություններին: Կուսակցության համակիրները մեքենաներից թափահարում էին Եռագույնը եւ միասնության կոչեր անում անցորդներին:

Բողոքի ակցիայի մասնակիցները իշխանություններից պահանջում էին մերժել Թուրքիայի կողմից պարտադրվող նախապայմանները եւ վերանայել հայության շահերը վտանգող փաստաթղթերի դրույթները:

«Կոչ ենք անում Հանրապետության հրապարակը դարձնել բողոքի եւ մերժումի հրապարակ: Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերի դեմ բողոքի միջոցառումները չեն սահմանափակվի մեր համակիրների հայտարարած հացադուլով, նստացույցով եւ ստորագրահավաքով: Մենք ամեն ինչ անելու ենք իշխանությանը սթափեցնելու համարե,- նշեց մասնակից երիտասարդներից մեկը: 

www.piunik.com

----------


## Բիձա

> Լաւա է, դէ արիք ու մի հատ էլ կարմիր լէնթ կապէք հենց հիմիքւանից սահմանի գծի վրայ, կարմիր գորկն էլ փռէք, թուրքերին դիմաւորելու պատռաստութիւնները հենց հիմիքւանից տեսէք, ու գնացէք լիքը բամբակ էլ գտէք, բրէք դրէք թուրքերի առաջ որ մէկ մէկ սաղիս վզերը բամբակով կտրէն, էտա ձեր ուզածէ
> 
> Մի քիչ սթափեցրէք ձեզ, ինչ էք հենց հիմիքւանից գլուխներդ կախել, այո ոչ մի կառոյց չի կարող առաջը բռնել, գիտէս ինչու, որովհետեւ բոլորս բաժան բաժան ենք, որովհետեւ արդէն վաղուց սովորութիւն ենք արել որ ամէն պահին նայենք տեսնենք թէ ով է ասում, այլ ոչ թէ ինչ է ասում, բայց մի բան կարող է այս ամէնի առաջը բռնել, դա Ազգային Համաժողովրդական Ամբոխն է, թող բոլոր կազմակերպութիւնները ձեռք ձեռքի տան, Սփիւռքն ու Հայաստանը միանան ու միայն մէկ նպատակի համար պայքարեն, յետոյ տեսնեմ նորէն այսպիսի մտքեր կը հնչեն:  Լեռնեցին ճիշտ է ասում, այս պահին կա ստորագրահավաք, ու թող ասեմ, ոչ թէ միայն Հայաստանում է դա կայանում, այլ սփիւռքում, սփիւռքի բոլոր գաղութներում:
> ԱՄՆ - Գանադա - Եւրոպայի երկրներում, Իրան - Սիրեա - Լիբանան - Արգենտինա - Ռուսաստան ...... 
> 
> Պէտք չի թերագնահատել Ազգի համախմբման ուժը:


Լավ տղա ջան, երևի նկատած կլինես, որ կայքում  գրառումներ անողների  վերաբերմունքը այդ թղթերի հանդեպ տատանվում է հուռա պատրիոտիզմից մինչև մինչև թքած ունենալը. Դրանք բոլորն էլ  հիմնավոր վերաբերմունքներ են, որովհետև հայաստանում եղած հայերս  մտած ենք եղել հայաստանյան  իրականության մեջ մեր իսկ ինքնիշխանության պայմաններում, և տեսել, զգացել ու դիմացել ենք դրան, իսկ դու դա չես տեսել. 
Մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ ասել է հայ չտես, լրբի ծնունդ պաշտոնյա, իր լրբերով,շոֆերով ու սափրագլուխներով,  ազգ ու տակով. 
Մենք տեսել ենք այնպիսի ճիղավների, որ դու երազում տեսած չկաս. 
Դա է մեր հանդարտ կեցվածքի և քո զարմանքի խորքային բացատրությունը.  
Մի սպասիր մեզանից ոգևորություն, որին դու ես ընդունակ. Մենք մարած, հոգնած ու  զված ենք վերջին քսան տարում հայկական քյանդրբազ աշխատած բոլորից էլ. 
Եթե ցանկություն ունես, արի ինքդ ընկղմվիր այդ գեհենի մեջ ու տես թե ոնց ես գլուխ հանում.
Ինձ համար հաճելի անակընկալ էր գերագույն խորհրդի քննարկումը- որը մեր-որպես ազգի կենդանության ինչ որ նշաններ ցույց տվեց. Թե ինչքանով այդ նշանները վերակենդանացման կամ ընդհակառակը  մահվան նախաշեմի ջղաձգումներ էին, ժամանակը ցույց կտա. 
Բարին ընդ քեզ,

----------


## Chuk

> Հոկտեմբերի 1-ին՝ ժամը 18-ին Դաշնակցության համակիրների շուրջ 300 մեքենաներ միասին միացրին մեքենաների ազդանշանները` հույս ունենալով համընդհանուր բողոքի լսելի ձայնով արթնացնել երկրի նախագահին ու իշխանություններին:


Սենց բան մենակ դաշնակները կարող էին անել  :LOL: 
Սպասեին, որ նախագահը Հայաստանից գնա Սփյուռք, հետո գնային նախագահականի մոտ սիգնալ տալու՝ նախագահին արթնացնելու համար: Խելոքներ, պետք ինքնաթիռներ վարձեիք ու թռնեիք Սարգսյանի ինքնաթիռի մոտով՝ շչակները միացրած  :Jpit:

----------


## lav tgha

> Ուրեմն էսպես, հարգելիս, արդեն տարուց ավել է էդ գորգը փռել եք: Էդ գորգը դուք եք փռել, ոչ թե մենք: Փռել եք Սփյուռքի հայերդ: Փռել են ստեղի կրավորական հայերը: Փռել են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մարտի 1-ից հետո չեն ընդվզել, փռել են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր զգոնության բոլոր կոչերն անտեսել են, ովքեր զգուշացվել են համախմբվելու ու թուրքիայի հետ տարվող գործընթացը կասեցնելու համար, բայց էշի ականջում քնած են եղել, հիմա որ զարթնել ու հայրենասեր եք ԽԱՂՈՒՄ, ու՞մ ա պետք: Էդ ձեր հայրենասիրությունից մինչև կոկորդս ա հասել, էս ջղաձգումներիցդ արդեն ներվայնանում եմ:
> 
> Թող ոտի կանգնեն, առաջին միացողներից կլինեմ: Բայց էդ քո ասած ազգը ոնց էշի ականջում քնած ա, նենց էլ քնած մնալու ա: Արթնացողը շատ-շատ հավայի վայնասուն ա քցելու ու ոչինչ չանի: Էնպես որ էդ բարոյախրատական մեծամիտ բաները մի կողմ դրեք: Հոգնեցրել եք:
> 
> հ.գ. գրառումս անհատապես քեզ չի ուղղված, այլ մի ամբողջ հոծ կրավորական բազմության:


դէ ուրեմն միացիր քանի որ արդէն իսկ ոտքի կանգնածներ կան, եթէ փռւելա ուրեմն օգնիր հաւաքենք, քանզի օտար ազգ էլ գոյութիւն չունի, մեր ազգը հենց սա է, այն ինչի ականատեսն ենք մենք այսօր: Մեզ հիմա Ազգովին միացումա պէտք, այլ ոչ թէ բաժանում, Սփիւռք + Հայաստան պէտք է լինեն իրար կողքի եթէ ուզում ենք որ յաջողենք եւ բարելավել այս իրավիճակը:

----------

Լեռնցի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> դէ ուրեմն միացիր քանի որ արդէն իսկ ոտքի կանգնածներ կան, եթէ փռւելա ուրեմն օգնիր հաւաքենք, քանզի օտար ազգ էլ գոյութիւն չունի, մեր ազգը հենց սա է, այն ինչի ականատեսն ենք մենք այսօր: Մեզ հիմա Ազգովին միացումա պէտք, այլ ոչ թէ բաժանում, Սփիւռք + Հայաստան պէտք է լինեն իրար կողքի եթէ ուզում ենք որ յաջողենք եւ բարելավել այս իրավիճակը:


Ու՞ր են ոտքի կանգնածներ:
Օրական ՀԱԿ քաղաքական զբոսանքներին ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցում, քան քո ասած ոտքի կանգնածներն են:
Իսկ էդ ռեսուրսով գորգ հավաքել չես կարող  :Smile: 
Ես լրիվ իրատեսական գիտեմ, որ ոտքի կանգնող չի լինելու: Եթե կանգնեն, ես միայն հաճելիորեն կզարմանամ ու կմիանամ  :Smile: 

հ.գ. ուշացել եք միավորվելու ու ոտքի կանգնելու համար: Տարիուկես ա կոկորդ էինք պատռում: Երբ դեռ հնարավոր էր կանգնացնել, անուշ քնած էիք: Բանը բանից անցավ, տե՞ղ հասավ  :Think:

----------


## lav tgha

*Արա Պապեանի 
Բաց նամակ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության արտաքին գործերի նախարար պրն. Էդ. Նալբանդյանին*


> Մեծարգո պարոն նախարար,
> 
>  Ս./թ.  հոկտեմբերի 1-ին Հայաստան-Թուրքիա զույգ չարաբաստիկ արձանագրություն-ներին նվիրված  խորհրդարանական լսումների ավարտին, նախապես տրված  հարցերին Ձեր պատասխանների ժամանակ, Դուք հայտարարել եք հետեւյալը. »Վիլսոնի որոշումն իրավական  ուժ չունի,  քանի որ  այն չի վավերացվել ԱՄՆ Սենատի կողմից«: (Նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե Ձեր բառերն ինձ փոխանցելիս որոշ նրբերանգային փոփոխություններ կրած լինեն: Սակայն, կարծում եմ, որ միտքը ճիշտ է փոխանցվել) Ցավում եմ, որ այդ պահին արդեն դահլիճում չէի: Ես չէի կարող կանխատեսել, որ Ձեր պատասխանները կարող են տեղափոխվել օրվա վերջը եւ նախնական պայմանավորվածության պատճառով ստիպված էի եղել հեռանալ:  
> 
> Սակայն չկա չարիք առանց բարիքի: Հիմա ես ստիպված եմ բաց նամակով պատասխանել Ձեր պնդմանը: Վայել չէ նախարարի խոսքը թողնել անպատասխան: Դուք բառացիորեն կրկնել եք Ձեր համերկրացի Անդրանիկ Միհրանյանի երկու շաբաթ առաջ Երեւանում արտասանած միտքը: Այդ առիթով ես պատիվ ունեցել եմ արդեն պարզաբանումներ տալու, ուստի կկրկնեմ իմ իսկ փաստարկները:
> 
>             Դուք, ինչպես պարոն Միհրանյանը, ակնհայտորեն   շփոթել եք ժամանակագրական առումով իրար շատ մոտ, սակայն երկու տարբեր` Հայաստանի մանդատի եւ Հայաստանի սահմանների հարցերը, հետեւաբար,  հանգել եք սխալ եզրակացության: Հաշվի առնելով հարցի այժմեականությունը նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում համառոտակի անդրադառնալ վերոհիշյալ հարցերին:
> 
>             Հայաստանի մանդատի եւ Հայաստանի սահմանների հարցը
> ...

----------

Լեռնցի (02.10.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

> Մեծարգո պարոն նախարար,
> 
> Դուք նաեւ ասել եք, որ »Հայաստանը ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի իրավահաջորդն է«: (Դարձյալ ներողություն, եթե նրբերանգային անճշտություններ կան) Դուք ճիշտ չեք, ՍՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդը  Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունն է: Նայեք ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի կազմը: Միջազգային ինքնությունը (international personality) չի կարող տրոհվել: Երբ, օրինակ, Հնդկաստանը տրոհվեց Հնդկաստանի եւ Պակիստանի, ինքնությունը չբաժանվեց: Այն ժառանգեց Հնդկաստանը, իսկ Պակիստանը ստիպված էր քայլ առ քայլ կերտել իր միջազգային ինքնությունը, այսինքն ստորագրել պայմանագրեր, հաստատել հարաբերություններ: Երբ Պակիստանից բաժանվեց Բանգլադեշը, Պակիստանի ինքնությունը չտրահվեց եւ Բանգշադեշը սկսեց սեփական միջազգային  ինքնության կերտումը:
> 
> ՍՍՀՄ  տրոհման պարագային էլ ինքնության անվերապահ ժառանգորդը Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունն էր, բայց ոչ երբեք Հայաստանը: Նորաստեղծ Հայաստանը, ինչպես նաեւ մյուս նորանկախ երկրները,  Անկախ երկրների համագործակցություն  ստեղծելու մասին համաձայնագրի 12-րդ հոդվածով hռչակել են սոսկ հետեւյալը. »Բարձր պայմանավորվող կողմերը երաշխավորում են նախկին ԽՍՀ Միության պայմանագրերից եւ համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարումը«8]  Այսինքն, նորաստեղծ պետություններրը ստանձնել են  որոշակի վարքականոնային պարտավորություններ, սակայն սա չի նշանակում, որ սկսել մաս կազմել (became party to) ՍՍՀՄ կնքած պայմանգրերին: Հակառակ պարագային, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը կարիք չէր ունենա հատ առ հատ ստորագրելու կամ միանալու բազմաթիվ միջազգային կոնվենցիաների, պայմանագրերի, արձանագրությունների, որոնց վաղուց ի վեր մաս էր հանդիսնում ՍՍՀՄ-ը: Օրինակ, Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, այս օրերին հաճախ հիշատակվող, Դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների մասին Վիեննայի կոնվենցիային (1961) միացել է 1993թ. հուլիսի 23-ին, այն դեպքում, երբ ՍՍՀՄ-ը (ներկայումս Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունը) նշյալ կոնվենցիային մաս է 1964թ. փետրվարի 11-ից:
> 
> ՍՍՀՄ պարագային գործել է tabula rasa –յի (մաքուր տախտակի) սկզբունքը: Այլ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ միջազգային իրավունքի տեսանկյունից Հարավային Կովկասի երկները  եղել են բռանատիրված երկրներ,  որովհետեւ երբ 1920/21թ. բոլշեւիկյան Ռուսաստանը վերանվաճեց Ադրբեջանը, Հայաստանը եւ Վրաստանը, սրանք արդեն  ճանաչված երկրներ էին: Ոչ միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի իրավահաջորդը չէ, (»երկրի համար ընդհանրապես իրավական հիմք չի կարող առաջացնել որեւէ պայմանագիր կամ պարտավորություն, եթե տվյալ երկրի պաշտոնյաները բացահայտորեն գործել են օտար ուժի հրահանգով«9]) այլեւ Սովետական Ռուսաստանի (1920-1922թթ.),  ապաեւ ՍՍՀՄ բռնատիրության (1922-1991թթ.) տարիներին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքի որեւէ փոփոխություն օրինական չէ. »բռնատիրման ժամանակ երկրի տարածքի  որեւէ մասի զիջում հետեւանազուրկ է (a cession of territory during occupation is not effective)[10]  
> 
> Ընդունեցեք, պարոն նախարար, հարգանացս խորին հավաստիքը:
> ...


վվվ

----------

Լեռնցի (02.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (03.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Չուկ ջան, մի բան կոկորդ պատռել, թե ավազակապետություն ա , Ղարաբաղյան Կլան է , միավորվեք, հայ հարայ , այլ է, ու Հայաստան - Թուրքիա հարց՝ տա լրիվ այլ բան… 
Ճիշտ է կոնրետ պատասխանատուն նրանք են, ում դեմ ՀԱԿն էր պայքարում, բայց այսօրվա հարցն այլ է… Ու դու շատ լավ գիտես ու գիտակցում ես դրանց տարբերությունը…
ՍՍ-ն ու նրանք բոլորը իրենց տարբեր գործունեություններով, որոնց դեմ ՀԱԿ-ն էր պայքարում, չէր "տրորում" հայկական արժանապատվության հարցը, դրանք ներքին հարցեր էին, Հայը Հայի դեմ հարցեր…
Իսկ այսօր իրենց քայլերն այլ են... Այստեղ Հայը Թուրքի դեմ հարց է, վտանգավոր համայն հայության համար, այդ իսկ պատճառով ելույթ են ունենում էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնց մասին լսած էլ չես…
Սա այլ կռիվ է... մի շփոթիր այն նախկինի հետ...
Եվ կանգնել ասել, թե ուր էի՞ք, սխալ է... Այստեղ եմ եղել, ու դեմ եմ եղել ԼՏՊ-ի սկսած պայքարին, քանզի պակաս տականք չեմ համարում ԼՏՊ-ին իր հանցավոր խմբով…
Ու ցավում եմ այն ազգանվեր անհատների համար, ովքեր զոհ են դառել երկու կլանների պայքարի արդյունքում... 

Դեռ շարունակում եք փնովել դաշնակցությանը, թե կարող եք մի բան արեք, նրանք ոչ միայն հույսները չեն կորցրել, այլ վստահ են, որ պետք  է թույլ չտալ սպասվելիքը…
*Իսկ դուք հույսներդ կորցրել եք այն մարդկանց նման, ովքեր հույսները կորցրին 90-ականներին, ԼՏՊ-ի կառավարության տարիներին…*

----------

Բիձա (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի բան կոկորդ պատռել, թե ավազակապետություն ա , Ղարաբաղյան Կլան է , միավորվեք, հայ հարայ , այլ է, ու Հայաստան - Թուրքիա հարց՝ տա լրիվ այլ բան…


Արի թերթենք հանրահավաքների պատմության էջերից.




> Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում վերջերս նկատվող աննախադեպ տեղաշարժը արժանի է հատուկ գնահատականի, որովհետեւ այն շոշափում է Հայոց պետականության զարգացման ամենակենսական խնդիրներից մեկը։ Միանգամից նշեմ, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, բացառությամբ իր մասը կազմող մի կազմակերպության, կողմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը եւ պատրաստ է այդ հարցում աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած բոլոր դրական քայլերին։ Մեր միակ առարկությունը վերաբերում է Ցեղասպանության ուսումնասիրման նպատակով հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, քանի որ մեր համոզմամբ՝ դա այլ բան, քան Հայոց ցեղասպանության ուրացում, չի նշանակում։
> 
> Իսկ այժմ տեսնենք, թե ինչում է արտահայտվում հիշյալ տեղաշարժը։ Ակնհայտ է, որ հայ եւ թուրք դիվանագետների գաղտնի շփումների արդյունքում ստեղծվել է մի աշխատանքային փաստաթուղթ, որն ընդգրկում է հետեւյալ կետերը.
> 
> - Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում.
> 
> - Պետական սահմանների փոխադարձ ճանաչում.
> ...


01.05.2009թ.




> Արեւմտյան մեր գործընկերները մասնավոր զրույցներում վերջերս մեզ կշտամբում են, ասելով, թե մենք խանգարում ենք Սերժ Սարգսյանին՝ կարգավորելու Հայաստանի առջեւ կանգնած կենսական ազգային խնդիրները՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը։ Նրանք չեն զլանում նաեւ մեզ հիշեցնել, որ մենք միշտ կողմ ենք արտահայտվել այդ խնդիրների շուտափույթ լուծմանը, իսկ այժմ, կարծեսթե, դեմ ենք գնում մեր սեփական սկզբունքներին։ Այո, մենք միշտ կողմ ենք եղել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորմանը, համոզված լինելով, որ առանց դրա Հայաստանը տնտեսապես զարգանալու, միջազգային մեկուսացումը հաղթահարելու եւ նորմալ, բարգավաճ, ապահով պետություն դառնալու հնարավորություն չունի։ Բայց մենք երբեւէ մտադիր չենք եղել այդ խնդիրները լուծել ամեն գնով, այն է՝ Ցեղասպանության ուրացման եւ Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքի անտեսման գնով։ Հետեւաբար, ինչպիսի ճնշումներ էլ բանեցվեն մեզ վրա, մենք թույլ չենք տալու հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը եւ չենք համաձայնելու որեւէ լուծման, որում ոտնահարված կլինի Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշման իրավունքը։ Մենք բազմիցս հայտարարել եւ այսօր էլ հայտարարում ենք, որ ինչպես հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, այնպես էլ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում, չնայած ներքաղաքական լուրջ հակասություններին, չնայած մեր դեմ կիրառվող դաժան բռնություններին, մենք պատրաստ ենք աջակցել Հայաստանի իշխանությունների ձեռնարկած բոլոր այն քայլերին, որոնք չեն հակասում հայ ժողովրդի ազգային շահերին։
> ...
> Վերջին հաշվով բոլորի համար պարզ է, որ Քոչարյանն է Հայաստանին բաժին հասած դժբախտությունների գլխավոր աղբյուրը։ Նա է ավազակապետական համակարգի հիմնադիրը, երկրի համատարած թալանի կազմակերպիչը, օրենքների ոտնահարման, ազատությունների ոչնչացման, պետության քրեականացման կնքահայրը, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների տապալման, Ղարաբաղի ապագայի վտանգման ճարտարապետը։ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընդամենը եղել է Քոչարյանի մեղսակիցներից ու գործակիցներից մեկը, թեկուզ ամենաազդեցիկը, իսկ այժմ դարձել է նրա չարաբաստիկ գործի անճարակ շարունակողը։


Հատվածներ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթից, 29.05.2009թ.

----------

Լեռնցի (02.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Եվ վերջապես.





> Ձեզ հրաժեշտ տալուց առաջ, սակայն, ուզում եմ եւս մեկ անգամ կարեւորել քաղաքական կուսակցությունների համագործակցության անհրաժեշտությունը եւ անառարկայական չթվալու համար՝ ընդդիմադիր ուժերին առաջարկում եմ միավորվել հետեւյալ պլատֆորմի շուրջ.
> 
> *1. Վիժեցնել Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնելու նպատակով հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման դավադիր ծրագրի իրականացումը.
> 
> 2. Իշխանություններին թույլ չտալ անհարկի զիջումների գնալ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործում.
> 
> 3. Վերականգնել բանակցությունների նախկին ձեւաչափը, որում, ԵԱՀԿ Բուդապեշտյան գագաթնաժողովի սահմանած կարգավիճակով, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությունը հանդես էր գալիս որպես հակամարտության լիիրավ կողմ.*
> 
> 4. Ազատ արձակել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին եւ հարկային տեռորի զոհ դարձած գործարարներին.
> ...


12.06.2009

Ու՞ր էիք, երբ դեռ հնարավոր էր:



հ.գ. Անշուշտ ես հուսահատված չեմ: Պարզապես այս խնդիրն արդեն լուծված է, որքան էլ որ ձեզ պատռեք: Լուծված է, որովհետև ընդամենը մի քանիսդ եք հիմա զարթնել ու ձեզ պատռում:

----------


## Chuk

Ա դե ջղայնանում եմ, էլի:
Ու՞ր էին քո էդ դաշնակները, երբ էս ամեն ինչը հասունանում են: Կարո՞ղ ա չգիտեին էս զարգացումների մասին: Եթե տենց բան ասեք, ապա կասեմ, որ կամ միամիտ եք, կամ էլ խաբված: 

Ինչի՞ էս կոչից հետո կրավորական կեցվածք ընդունեցին, ինչու՞ չփորձեցին բանակցել ու միավորվել, ինչու՞ ոտի կանգնեցին փաստաթղթերի միայն հրապարակումից հետո, եթե մինչև էդ էլ լինեին:

Լավ, իրանք արեցին, արեցին:

Դուք ինչու՞ եք թույլ տալիս որ ձեզ մատների վրա ֆռռացնեն իրենց պատռված դիմակները փրկելու համար  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու՞ր էին քո էդ դաշնակները, երբ էս ամեն ինչը հասունանում են: Կարո՞ղ ա չգիտեին էս զարգացումների մասին: Եթե տենց բան ասեք, ապա կասեմ, որ կամ միամիտ եք, կամ էլ խաբված:


Ապեր դաշնակները վաժնի են, իրենք վերջում են գալիս: шеф появляется в последний момент

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ոչ մեկի դիմակն էլ պատռված չէ…
Քո այդ հարցերը գնա և հրապարակում տուր ՀՅԴ-ի կուսակցության անդամներից որևէ մեկին, մի գուցե կարողանան պատասխանել քո հարցերին, մի գուցե և ոչ…
Բայց շատ հարցերի պատասխան, վստահ եմ, որ կստանաս…
Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ենք միասին գնալ …

----------


## murmushka

Համատեղ հայտարարություն


ՀՀ ԱԺ կոալիցիոն կուսակցությունների խմբակցությունների համատեղ հայտարարությունը.

Այս օրերին բոլորս միասին վկան ենք հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում այնպիսի մի գործընթացի, որը դժվար էր պատկերացնել ընդամենը ամիսներ առաջ: Անցյալ տարվա սեպտեմբերին Հայաստանի Նախագահի նախաձեռնությամբ մեկնարկած Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացն արագ քայլերով առաջ մղելու նախաձեռնողականությունը միանգամայն իրատեսական դարձրեց երկու երկրների միջև հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ելքը: Գործընթացն իր վրա է սևեռել ոչ միայն Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի, այլև միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությունը՝ նոր թափով միջազգային քաղաքական օրակարգ վերադարձնելով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում առկա խնդիրների պատճառահետևանքային կապերը:

Հստակ է, որ այս գործընթացը չի նշանակում մոռանալ անցյալը, հարցականի տակ առնել Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը: Ամենևին չանտեսելով պատմական անցյալի ողբերգական էջերը' Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունն այսօր ցուցաբերում է հայրենիքի ապագայի հանդեպ մեծ պատասխանատվության զգացումով թելադրված խիզախություն երկու երկրների միջև հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու համար:

Նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները արտացոլում են Հայաստանի առաջ քաշած՝ առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու դիրքորոշումը, իսկ դրանց իրագործումը ոչ միայն չի փակում մեր համազգային նպատակների և իղձերի իրականացման որևէ դուռ, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ ձևավորում է աշխատանքի նոր հարթակներ ու մեխանիզմներ, ստեղծում նոր հնարավորություններ:

Մեր ժողովրդի իմաստնությունը թելադրում է վճռականություն դրսևորել առանց նախապայմանների Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու հարցում: Եվ մենք ողջունում ենք այս  քաղաքականությունը' կոչ անելով Հայաստանի բոլոր քաղաքացիներին, քաղաքական, հասարակական կազմակերպություններին, ինչպես նաև աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը ստեղծել անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ այդ գործընթացը հաջողությամբ ավարտին հասցնելու համար:

Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցության խմբակցություն

ՙԲարգավաճ Հայաստան՚ կուսակցության խմբակցություն

ՙՕրինաց երկիր՚ կուսակցության խմբակցություն

----------


## Rammer

> Հոկտեմբերի 1-ին՝ ժամը 18-ին Դաշնակցության համակիրների շուրջ 300 մեքենաներ միասին միացրին մեքենաների ազդանշանները` հույս ունենալով համընդհանուր բողոքի լսելի ձայնով արթնացնել երկրի նախագահին ու իշխանություններին:


Էտ տենց խորը քուն էին մտել? Բա շուտ ասեիք պզզիկս բերեի...

----------

Mephistopheles (03.10.2009), murmushka (02.10.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

Առաջին ընդւզումը արդէն պատահել է

Ոստիկանները ցրել են ցուցարարներին
Փարիզում հայութիւնը բողոքով դիմաւորեց Հայաստանի նախագահին
Առաջին ընդվզում արդէն պատահել է Փարիզում, երբ նախագահը պատրաստւել է ծաղիկներ դնել Հայոց Ցեղասպանութեան զոհերի յիշատակի առիթով Ֆրանսիայի մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում կառուցւած Կոմիտասի յուշարձանի մոտ։

http://www.youtube.com/v/12DTboJIjHo&hl

----------

Rammstein (03.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժողովուրդ, առաջինը Լեւոնը չէ՞ր, որ եկավ «ցեցը գցեց» սահմանների բացման: Ու բացի էդ, առաջին անգամ էլ, երբ Սերժը Գյուլին հրավիրել էր ֆուտոբոլի, Լեւոնը ասեց, որ արդեն դրական առաջընթաց կա, ու, ավելի ճիշտ իրա խոսքերը բառ առ բառ չեմ կարա հիշեմ, բայց դրական գնահատեց այդ քայլը:

----------

keyboard (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, առաջինը Լեւոնը չէ՞ր, որ եկավ «ցեցը գցեց» սահմանների բացման: Ու բացի էդ, առաջին անգամ էլ, երբ Սերժը Գյուլին հրավիրել էր ֆուտոբոլի, Լեւոնը ասեց, որ արդեն դրական առաջընթաց կա, ու, ավելի ճիշտ իրա խոսքերը բառ առ բառ չեմ կարա հիշեմ, բայց դրական գնահատեց այդ քայլը:


ապեր, կոնֆետն էլ  ա լավ բան, բայց չարժե տունդ ծախես որ կոնֆետ առնես… ամեն բան իրա գինն ունի ինչպես նաև բաց սահմանը և ավել գին տալը սխալ է…

----------

murmushka (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ տենց *խորը քուն* էին մտել? Բա շուտ ասեիք պզզիկս բերեի...


Արջաքուն ընգեր…

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ ՓԱՐԻԶՈՒՄ  02/10/2009

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2009)

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Սերժ Սարգսյանի այցի արձագանքները ՓԱՐԻԶՈՒՄ 02/10/2009



http://translate.google.fr/translate...istory_state0=

----------


## Բիձա

> Սերժ Սարգսյանի այցի արձագանքները ՓԱՐԻԶՈՒՄ 02/10/2009
> 
> 
> 
> http://translate.google.fr/translate...istory_state0=


Էս կլիպերով կարելի է գնահատել թղթերին դեմ ու կողմ ուժերի իրական հարաբերակցությունը. 
Ինչքան հիշում եմ ֆրանսիայում մոտ 300000 գենոցիդ վերապրածների ժառանգներ կան. Դրանցից ցույցի դուրս էին եկել Սերժի կոդլի չափ մարդ.
 Ավելի  խայտառակ հարաբերակցություն Հայաստանում է, –դեմ են Ֆրանսիայից յոթ անգամ շատ ժողովուրդ, բայց կոդլեն է ահավոր չափերի. 
 Եթե մի տաս անգամ շատ դուրս եկած լինեին, ապա ՍԵրժի գոնե ծաղիկ դնելը  պռավալ կգնար. Դրանից հետո պարզ չի, թե ինչ կստացվեր. 
Սա խաղ էր, մեր դիմադրությունը ստուգելու պրիմիտիվ տրյուկ. Սերժին ստիպել էին, որ գնա էդ քայլին, որ էդ գործի պապաները ճշգրիտ հաշվեին հայերի դիմադրությունը արտասահմանում. Դրա համար էին իրենք հարյուրներով ոստիկան բերել լցրել, չգիտեին, թե մենք ով ենք. հիմա իմացան.
Հենց հիմա եթե երևանում մի հարյուր հազար վեր կենա, ոչ մի պայմանագիր էլ չի ստորագրվի ու ոչ միայն այդ պայմանագիրը վարի կգնա, այլ սերժի ճղած կատուն կսատկի. Բայց դրա շանսը չկա. Եթե այսքանը ՀԱԿ–ում չեն գիտակցում, և նույնիսկ այս հարմար պահը չեն օգտագործում, ուրեմն իշխանությունից բեթար պրոբլեմներ կան ընդիմության մեջ.
Հայաստանյան ներքին ախոռը իբր քիչ էր,  հիմա էլ Ցեղասպանության հարցն է  ախոռի վերածվում, բա պետք չի դեմն առնել՞.  :Angry2: 
Լավ, դաշնակները գիտենք ովքեր են. Բայց դաշնակների ինադու ես հարցն էլ վարի տանք՞ :Angry2: 
Ուրեմն ԼՏՊ-ի նախկին նախագահության դեֆեկտների մասին խոսելը համարվում է անախրոնիզմ, հիմիկվա պաս կանգնելն ու դրանով մարդկանց ապակողմնորոշելը  որակվում է որպես խորիմաստ քաղաքականություն.
Մի գուցե, 
բայց ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ նման կեցվածքը դավաճանություն է.  Ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում ՀԱԿ-ի քթից տասնապատիկ կգա. կտեսնենք.

----------

urartu (03.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (03.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Էս կլիպերով կարելի է գնահատել թղթերին դեմ ու կողմ ուժերի իրական հարաբերակցությունը. 
> Ինչքան հիշում եմ ֆրանսիայում մոտ 300000 գենոցիդ վերապրածների ժառանգներ կան. Դրանցից ցույցի դուրս էին եկել Սերժի կոդլի չափ մարդ.
>  Ավելի  խայտառակ հարաբերակցություն Հայաստանում է, –դեմ են Ֆրանսիայից յոթ անգամ շատ ժողովուրդ, բայց կոդլեն է ահավոր չափերի. 
>  Եթե մի տաս անգամ շատ դուրս եկած լինեին, ապա ՍԵրժի գոնե ծաղիկ դնելը  պռավալ կգնար. Դրանից հետո պարզ չի, թե ինչ կստացվեր. 
> Սա խաղ էր, մեր դիմադրությունը ստուգելու պրիմիտիվ տրյուկ. Սերժին ստիպել էին, որ գնա էդ քայլին, որ էդ գործի պապաները ճշգրիտ հաշվեին հայերի դիմադրությունը արտասահմանում. Դրա համար էին իրենք հարյուրներով ոստիկան բերել լցրել, չգիտեին, թե մենք ով ենք. հիմա իմացան.
> Հենց հիմա եթե երևանում մի հարյուր հազար վեր կենա, ոչ մի պայմանագիր էլ չի ստորագրվի ու ոչ միայն այդ պայմանագիրը վարի կգնա, այլ սերժի ճղած կատուն կսատկի. Բայց դրա շանսը չկա. Եթե այսքանը ՀԱԿ–ում չեն գիտակցում, և նույնիսկ այս հարմար պահը չեն օգտագործում, ուրեմն իշխանությունից բեթար պրոբլեմներ կան ընդիմության մեջ.
> Հայաստանյան ներքին ախոռը իբր քիչ էր,  հիմա էլ Ցեղասպանության հարցն է  ախոռի վերածվում, բա պետք չի դեմն առնել՞. 
> Լավ, դաշնակները գիտենք ովքեր են. Բայց դաշնակների ինադու ես հարցն էլ վարի տանք՞
> Ուրեմն ԼՏՊ-ի նախկին նախագահության դեֆեկտների մասին խոսելը համարվում է անախրոնիզմ, հիմիկվա պաս կանգնելն ու դրանով մարդկանց ապակողմնորոշելը  որակվում է որպես խորիմաստ քաղաքականություն.
> ...


Բիձա ջան, անունդ չգիտեմ, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ դու էս հարցում լրիվ ճիշտ ես։

Իսկ թե ինչի եմ հարցնում անունդ, պարզ մի բանի համար. կոնկրետ այս հարցում քեզ կդիմեյի այսպես,–*Անունդ* Մեծ, ախպեր (ստորակետի տեղը չփոխես) էլի ճիշտ ես ասում։ :Smile:  Շատ մի մտածի, ինչ–որ լինելելու կլինի…

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Գևորգյան ջան, ես լողորդ եմ, խզարելուց բան չեմ հասկանում.
> Ես քեզ ոչ թե փայտ, այլ տոկառնու  վրա տաշած արմատուրի սիրուն կտոր կնվիրեմ.  
> *Դու   հենց մեկի գլխին տվիր, մենք   ստեղի սաղ  ժողովրդով,* էդ գործը պրավալ տված կնկա հետ միասին, *չարխած փետերով  մնացածի հարցերը կլուծենք*
> Էլմոն էլ իրա բալկոնից սաղ կնկարահանի, կդնի յու տյուբ.՞
> Չէ, Էլմո՞


Էս որ կարդացի հիշեցի Հիսուսի էն պատմությունը, երբ հրեաներն ուզում են իրեն քաշեն «քցեն», հարցնում են,–Հիսուս, այս կինը դավաճանել է իր ամուսնուն, Մովսեսի օրենքն ասում է, որ պիտի քարկոծենք սրան. դու ասա մեզ ինչպե՞ս վարվենք այս կնոջ հետ, քարկոծե՞նք. դե սպասում ենք ՔՈ հրամանին։ Ու Հիսուսը, էն թվերին ամենաջոգողը, ասումա,–Ձեզանից ով անմեղ է, թող նա առաջինը քար նետի այս կնոջ վրա։

Իմաստը, իմ կարծիքով, «քո» բառի մեջ է.

 :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

հետաքրքիր է այս հարցի կապակցությամբ Իրանի պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը:
Այսպիսիով  կարծես սահմանները բացվում են որ միայն ապրանքաշրջանառության համար, այլ տպավորությունը այնպիսիբն է, որ առաջին հերթին լինելու է զերքի ազատ տեղաշարջ:
 Օղակը Իրանի շուրջը անխուսափելիորեն սեղմվում է:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

*Բարի գալուստ Փարիզ, պարոն Նախագահ. 02/10/09*

Թարմ նկարներ Ֆեյսբւկից...

----------

Ambrosine (03.10.2009), h.s. (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Բարի գալուստ Փարիզ, պարոն Նախագահ. 02/10/09*
> 
> Թարմ նկարներ Ֆեյսբւկից...


երանի մեր ոստիկաններն էլ սենց լինեին

----------

Elmo (03.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> *Բարի գալուստ Փարիզ, պարոն Նախագահ. 02/10/09*
> 
> Թարմ նկարներ Ֆեյսբւկից...


Այստեղ Դաշնակների հեռուստածրագրով ասացին թե, նախագահը Լոս Անջելեսում լինելու ժամանակ խնդրել է ԱՄՆ գաղտնի ծառայություններին, ոստիկանությանը եւ fbiին պահպանել իր անվտանգությունը։

Լավ է, նա հասկանում է, որ այս հարցում նա ՄԵՆԱԿ է։ Մեկը ընդեմ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ։

----------


## Արիացի

> Այստեղ Դաշնակների հեռուստածրագրով ասացին թե, նախագահը Լոս Անջելեսում լինելու ժամանակ խնդրել է ԱՄՆ գաղտնի ծառայություններին, ոստիկանությանը եւ fbiին պահպանել իր անվտանգությունը։
> 
> Լավ է, նա հասկանում է, որ այս հարցում նա ՄԵՆԱԿ է։ Մեկը ընդեմ ԲՈԼՈՐԻ։


Աչքիս է Սերժը էս ճամփորդությունից հորիզոնական դիրքով վերադառնա: Բեյրությում էլ հո ԱՄՆ-ի fbi-ից չկա:  :LOL:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (03.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ մեկի դիմակն էլ պատռված չէ…
> Քո այդ հարցերը գնա և հրապարակում տուր ՀՅԴ-ի կուսակցության անդամներից որևէ մեկին, մի գուցե կարողանան պատասխանել քո հարցերին, մի գուցե և ոչ…
> Բայց շատ հարցերի պատասխան, վստահ եմ, որ կստանաս…
> Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ենք միասին գնալ …


Լեռնցի ջան, եթե ես ՀՅԴ-ին հարցեր ունենամ (որոնց պատասխանը դեռ չեմ ստացել), ինձ պետք չի լինի հրապարակ գնալ ու էդ շոուի ներքո հարցնել, ես ավելի լավ տարբերակներ կգտնեմ, հավատացած եղիր: 



> Հայաստանյան ներքին ախոռը իբր քիչ էր,  հիմա էլ Ցեղասպանության հարցն է  ախոռի վերածվում, բա պետք չի դեմն առնել՞. 
> Լավ, դաշնակները գիտենք ովքեր են. Բայց դաշնակների ինադու ես հարցն էլ վարի տանք՞
> Ուրեմն ԼՏՊ-ի նախկին նախագահության դեֆեկտների մասին խոսելը համարվում է անախրոնիզմ, հիմիկվա պաս կանգնելն ու դրանով մարդկանց ապակողմնորոշելը  որակվում է որպես խորիմաստ քաղաքականություն.
> Մի գուցե, 
> բայց ես այն կարծիքին եմ, որ նման կեցվածքը դավաճանություն է.  Ոչ հեռավոր ապագայում ՀԱԿ-ի քթից տասնապատիկ կգա. կտեսնենք.


Ոչ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նախագահության տարիների դեֆեկտների մասին խոսելն ա անախրոնիզմ համարվում, ոչ էլ հիմիկվա քաղաքականությունը՝ խորիմաստ:

Պարզապես հասել ենք մի հանգրվանի, որ քո ասած հանրահավաքները ոչ մի փոփոխություն էս հարցում չեն մտցնի՝ քանակների անբավարարության պատճառով: Այ եթե ժամանակին միավորումներ լինեին ու ՀՅԴ-ՄՅԴ, Ժառանգություն-Մառանգությունները անիմաստ խոսելու փոխարեն իսկապես մտածեին համախմբման մասին, գուցե և փոփոխություն մտցնել լիներ:

Պայմանագրերը չստորագրվելու ռեալ երկու պատճառ կա.
1. Թուրքիան չստորագրի
2. ԱՄՆ-ն մտափոխվի

Երկուսն էլ չեն լինելու, երևի թե, ցավոք:

Իսկ են, որ հայ «ինտելեկտուալ» միտքը պայմանագրի ստորագրումից հետո ողջ մեղքը կբարդի նորից ոչ թե պատասխանատուի, այլ սովորության համաձայն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վրա, սպասելի սցենար է: Քո խոսքերն էլ դրան վառ ապացույց  :Smile:

----------


## urartu

ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում էտ դեմ արտահայտվողները, ինչպես կհիմնավորեն իրենց դեմ լինելը, մի պարզ բան է պետք հասկանալ, որ Սեռժը կարող էր վաբշե չսկսեր ես գործնթացը, այլ նստեր իր գահին ու շարունակեր թագավորել, իսկ հիմա նա ես քայլով մեծ վտանգի տակ է դնում իր գահը, ուրեմն նա ուզում է մի բան արած լինի

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում էտ դեմ արտահայտվողները, ինչպես կհիմնավորեն իրենց դեմ լինելը, մի պարզ բան է պետք հասկանալ, որ Սեռժը կարող էր վաբշե չսկսեր ես գործնթացը, այլ նստեր իր գահին ու շարունակեր թագավորել, իսկ հիմա նա ես քայլով մեծ վտանգի տակ է դնում իր գահը, ուրեմն նա ուզում է մի բան արած լինի


Իսկ գուցե՞ հակառակը, գահը պահելու ձև է:
Խնդիրն էսպես է, եթե հակիրճ գրեմ. Սարգսյանի չունի ներքին լեգիտիմությու ու ունի դրա մեծ պակաս, ու միակ տարբերակը «գահին մնալու» այդ ներքին լեգիտիմության պակասն արտաքին լեգիտիմությամբ կոմպեսացնել է: Արտաքին աշխարհի համար ինքը «լեգիտիմանում» է այս գործընթացով, այլ կերպ ասած նրան մի շարք բաներ ներում ու աչքերը փակում են, միայն թե ամեն ինչն իրենց ուզածով անի:

----------

Բիձա (03.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Իսկ գուցե՞ հակառակը, գահը պահելու ձև է:
> Խնդիրն էսպես է, եթե հակիրճ գրեմ. Սարգսյանի չունի ներքին լեգիտիմությու ու ունի դրա մեծ պակաս, ու միակ տարբերակը «գահին մնալու» այդ ներքին լեգիտիմության պակասն արտաքին լեգիտիմությամբ կոմպեսացնել է: Արտաքին աշխարհի համար ինքը «լեգիտիմանում» է այս գործընթացով, այլ կերպ ասած նրան մի շարք բաներ ներում ու աչքերը փակում են, միայն թե ամեն ինչն իրենց ուզածով անի:


 Սեռժը շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ արտաքին լեգիտիմությամբ երկար իշխանություն չես պահի, հնարավոր է, որ իր այս քայլով նա ուզեցել է աշխարհին հաճոյանալ, բայց  դրա փոխարեն նրա դեմ է դուրս եկել գրեթե ողջ սփյուռքը, որը կազմում է մեր ազգի 80 տոկոսը, ու հենց ետ նույն սփյուռքը շատ ավելի մեծ վտանգ կարող է ներկայացնել Սեռժի համար, քան ասենք արևմուտքի երկրները, մինչև ես ամենը, Սեռժին ու նրա նախորդին նույնպես լեգիտիմ չի ակրելի համարել, բայց թե ետ արևմուտքի համար ոչ տաք էր, ոչ էլ պաղ էր: հիմա ասածս էնա, որ նա ուզումա ինչ որ բան փոխի էս երկրի համար լավ առումով: Հա ինձ մի հարցել է հետաքրքրւմ, եթե Լևոնը էտքան մտահոգված է իր ազգի անվտանգության համար, ինչու այս հարցում այսքան պասիվ դիրք է բռնել, ու բեմը զիջում է այլ ուժերին, դա ինչով կբացատրես :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Սեռժը շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ արտաքին լեգիտիմությամբ երկար իշխանություն չես պահի, հնարավոր է, որ իր այս քայլով նա ուզեցել է աշխարհին հաճոյանալ, բայց  դրա փոխարեն նրա դեմ է դուրս եկել գրեթե ողջ սփյուռքը, որը կազմում է մեր ազգի 80 տոկոսը, ու հենց ետ նույն սփյուռքը շատ ավելի մեծ վտանգ կարող է ներկայացնել Սեռժի համար, քան ասենք արևմուտքի երկրները, մինչև ես ամենը, Սեռժին ու նրա նախորդին նույնպես լեգիտիմ չի ակրելի համարել, բայց թե ետ արևմուտքի համար ոչ տաք էր, ոչ էլ պաղ էր: հիմա ասածս էնա, որ նա ուզումա ինչ որ բան փոխի էս երկրի համար լավ առումով: Հա ինձ մի հարցել է հետաքրքրւմ, եթե Լևոնը էտքան մտահոգված է իր ազգի անվտանգության համար, ինչու այս հարցում այսքան պասիվ դիրք է բռնել, ու բեմը զիջում է այլ ուժերին, դա ինչով կբացատրես


Նախ հարց է, երկար կպահի, թե կարճ: Պարզ է, որ իր հաշվարկներն ունի, որոնք նաև պայմանավորված են այդ նույն Սփյուռքի մինչ այժմ ունեցած կրավորական կեցվածքով ու ոտի չկանգնելու պոտենցիալով: Իսկ մնացածը, թե ինչքանով են հաշվարկները սխալ կամ ճիշտ, ցույց կտա ժամանակը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Լևոնին,  ապա
1. Ես նրա քարտուղարը չեմ, որ նրա անունից խոսեմ,
2. Ես իմ տեսակետն էս թեմայում էլ 100 անգամ ասել եմ, որ էս պահին ունեցած ռեսուրսով սրա դեմն առնելն արդեն անհնար ա (ռեսուրս ասելով նկատի ունեմ ոտքի կանգնող մարդկանց քանակը), ու ստեղ մի կողմ քաշվելու հարց չի, այլ հավայի վայնասուն չբարձրացնելու հարց ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սեռժը շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ արտաքին լեգիտիմությամբ երկար իշխանություն չես պահի, հնարավոր է, որ իր այս քայլով նա ուզեցել է աշխարհին հաճոյանալ, բայց  դրա փոխարեն նրա դեմ է դուրս եկել գրեթե ողջ սփյուռքը, որը կազմում է մեր ազգի 80 տոկոսը, ու հենց ետ նույն սփյուռքը շատ ավելի մեծ վտանգ կարող է ներկայացնել Սեռժի համար, քան ասենք արևմուտքի երկրները, մինչև ես ամենը, Սեռժին ու նրա նախորդին նույնպես լեգիտիմ չի ակրելի համարել, բայց թե ետ արևմուտքի համար ոչ տաք էր, ոչ էլ պաղ էր: հիմա ասածս էնա, որ նա ուզումա ինչ որ բան փոխի էս երկրի համար լավ առումով: Հա ինձ մի հարցել է հետաքրքրւմ, եթե Լևոնը էտքան մտահոգված է իր ազգի անվտանգության համար, ինչու այս հարցում այսքան պասիվ դիրք է բռնել, ու բեմը զիջում է այլ ուժերին, դա ինչով կբացատրես


Ուրարտու ջան, նախ ասեմ որ այս գործընթացը Սերժը չի սկսել որ կանգնացնի կամ չկանգնացնի… նա պարտադրված է սա անում… դրսից… "Դուրսը" նրա բոլոր բարբարոսությունների վրա (նախագահական և քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններ, Մարտի 1-ը, ընթացող "դատավարությունները) աչք է փակել և եթե ուշադիր ես, ապա կտեսնես որ վերը նշված բարբարոսություններից յուրաքանկյուրի համար Եվրոպան մի բանաձը կամ զեկույց ընդունել է, բայց դրանց այդպես էլ ընթացք չի տվել պլյուս  Ա1-ի բացումը… իսկ վարկերը շռայլաբար տալիս են մի երկրի, որի տնտեսությունը եթե չստենք, պարզապես գորություն չունի…  Փոխարենը, Սերժը կստորագրի ցանկացած փաստաթուղթ… ես ի նկատի ունեմ *ցանկացած* … ու ոնց որ տեսնում ես ստորագրում է… քո մոտ հարց չի՞ առաջանում թե ինչու այս 10 տարի Թուրքիան սահմանը չեր բացում ու զանազան նախապայմաններ էր դնում և հանկարծ այսօր երբ մեր նախագահի դիրքերն այսքան թույլ են, հանկարծ որոշում են "առանց նախապայմանի" սահմանները բացել… 

թող Սերժը փորձի չստորագրել… ինչպես սփյուռքում են ասում "մուխը կմարեն", Սերժին տառացիորեն կջնջեն երկրի երեսից ու դրանից միայն դառը հիշողություն կմնա… Սերժը ելք չունի… եթե չստորագրեց բոլոր բանաձևերն ու զեկույցները մեջտեղ կհանեն ու կպարտադրեն… նրան նախագահ չեն ճանաչի, *վարկեր չեն տա* ու ներքին լրվածությունը մի անգամից կհասնի իր գագաթնակետին… Սերժը շամպանսկու պռոպկի պես դուրս կթռնի, Ռուսաստանն էլ չի օգնի… ու նրա վերջը լավագույն դեպքում Ռուսաստանում թաքնվելը կլինի… դա էլ է հարցական

Թերևս նա մի ձև ունի չստորագրելու… *հրաժարական տա*… այդ ձևով ոչ ոք նրան ոչինչ անել չի կարող… կարող են ձեռք տալ միայն ներսում, այն էլ եթե հրաժարական տվեց նրա նկատմամբ մեղմ կվարվեն ներսում… ես մեղմ կվարվեի (միայն նրա նկատմամբ)… հրաժարականից հետո կկազմակերպվի նոր ընտրություններ, նախագահական և Խորհրդարանական և միայն դրանից հետո մենք նորից կվերադառնանք Հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրին, բայց արդեն իսկապես առանց նախապայմանների մեր դիրքերը համեմատաբար ավելի շահեկան կլինեն… 

բայց իհարկե այս տարբերակը Սերժի օրակարգում չկա … ասել է թե ստորագրելու են…

… մի տարբերակ էլ կա … Հեղափոխություն… եթե ժաղովուրդն իսկապես ոտրքի կանգնի ու Սերժին իր շքախմբով երկրից վռնդի, բայց այս տարբերակն էլ ժողովրդի օրակարգում չկա… այնպես որ 

եղիր հեզ
բանող եզ
որոճա քեզ բաժին ընկած խոտը
մինչև հասնի առավոտը

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009), Norton (03.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Լևոնին, ապա
> 1. Ես նրա քարտուղարը չեմ, որ նրա անունից խոսեմ,


քարտուղարի հարց չկա, ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը



> 2. Ես իմ տեսակետն էս թեմայում էլ 100 անգամ ասել եմ, որ էս պահին ունեցած ռեսուրսով սրա դեմն առնելն արդեն անհնար ա (ռեսուրս ասելով նկատի ունեմ ոտքի կանգնող մարդկանց քանակը), ու ստեղ մի կողմ քաշվելու հարց չի, այլ հավայի վայնասուն չբարձրացնելու հարց ա


իսկ ինչի էտ ռեսուրսը այդքան քչացավ: Դա ունի իր բացատրությունը, հետևելով Լևոնի ելույթներին, նախքան ընտրությունները, և դրանից հետո, պարզ երևում է տոնայնության խիստ մեղմացում, իսկ դա ժողովրդի էն մասային, որը դժգոհ է իշխանությունից դուր չի գալիս, նրանց ականջին հաճելի չէ լսել, սահմանադրություն, դատարան, եվրոպա, դաթար բառերը, նրանք ուզում են լսել հեղափոխություն, տապալում, գահազրկում եվ նման կարգի արտահայտություններ, բայց այսօր , կամացից նրանց մոտ է վստահությունը Լևոնի նկատմամբ փոքրանում է, նրանք ուզում են առջնորդի, որը նրանց, ոչ թե խոսքերով այլ գործով դուրս կհանի այս վիճակից;
Ինչ վերաբերվում է վայնասունին, ասեմ ձեզ որ, մինչ էս գործնթացները Լևոնը միշտ էլ հայտարարել էր, որ ցանկանում է բարելավել հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ, բայց Սեռժը նրանից առաջ ընկավ, ու էտ բեռը վերցրեց իր վրա, ու սաղ լափը թափվեց Սեռի գլխին, հիմա Լևոնը հարմար պահի է սպասում, բայց ինձ թվումա, որ շատ շուտով մենք ականատես կլինենք Քոչարյանի վերադարձին, որը զա բառտօմ կթողնի Լևոնին

----------

Բիձա (03.10.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ուրարտու ջան, նախ ասեմ որ այս գործընթացը Սերժը չի սկսել որ կանգնացնի կամ չկանգնացնի… նա պարտադրված է սա անում… դրսից… "Դուրսը" նրա բոլոր բարբարոսությունների վրա (նախագահական և քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններ, Մարտի 1-ը, ընթացող "դատավարությունները) աչք է փակել և եթե ուշադիր ես, ապա կտեսնես որ վերը նշված բարբարոսություններից յուրաքանկյուրի համար Եվրոպան մի բանաձը կամ զեկույց ընդունել է, բայց դրանց այդպես էլ ընթացք չի տվել պլյուս  Ա1-ի բացումը… իսկ վարկերը շռայլաբար տալիս են մի երկրի, որի տնտեսությունը եթե չստենք, պարզապես գորություն չունի…  Փոխարենը, Սերժը կստորագրի ցանկացած փաստաթուղթ… ես ի նկատի ունեմ *ցանկացած* … ու ոնց որ տեսնում ես ստորագրում է… քո մոտ հարց չի՞ առաջանում թե ինչու այս 10 տարի Թուրքիան սահմանը չեր բացում ու զանազան նախապայմաններ էր դնում և հանկարծ այսօր երբ մեր նախագահի դիրքերն այսքան թույլ են, հանկարծ որոշում են "առանց նախապայմանի" սահմանները բացել… 
> 
> թող Սերժը փորձի չստորագրել… ինչպես սփյուռքում են ասում "մուխը կմարեն", Սերժին տառացիորեն կջնջեն երկրի երեսից ու դրանից միայն դառը հիշողություն կմնա… Սերժը ելք չունի… եթե չստորագրեց բոլոր բանաձևերն ու զեկույցները մեջտեղ կհանեն ու կպարտադրեն… նրան նախագահ չեն ճանաչի, *վարկեր չեն տա* ու ներքին լրվածությունը մի անգամից կհասնի իր գագաթնակետին… Սերժը շամպանսկու պռոպկի պես դուրս կթռնի, Ռուսաստանն էլ չի օգնի… ու նրա վերջը լավագույն դեպքում Ռուսաստանում թաքնվելը կլինի… դա էլ է հարցական
> 
> Թերևս նա մի ձև ունի չստորագրելու… *հրաժարական տա*… այդ ձևով ոչ ոք նրան ոչինչ անել չի կարող… կարող են ձեռք տալ միայն ներսում, այն էլ եթե հրաժարական տվեց նրա նկատմամբ մեղմ կվարվեն ներսում… ես մեղմ կվարվեի (միայն նրա նկատմամբ)… հրաժարականից հետո կկազմակերպվի նոր ընտրություններ, նախագահական և Խորհրդարանական և միայն դրանից հետո մենք նորից կվերադառնանք Հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրին, բայց արդեն իսկապես առանց նախապայմանների մեր դիրքերը համեմատաբար ավելի շահեկան կլինեն… 
> 
> բայց իհարկե այս տարբերակը Սերժի օրակարգում չկա … ասել է թե ստորագրելու են…
> 
> … մի տարբերակ էլ կա … Հեղափոխություն… եթե ժաղովուրդն իսկապես ոտրքի կանգնի ու Սերժին իր շքախմբով երկրից վռնդի, բայց այս տարբերակն էլ ժողովրդի օրակարգում չկա… այնպես որ 
> ...


Մեֆ ջան, ես ուրիշ ակցենտներ եմ տեսնում էս խաղի մեջ. 
Հայաստանը իր բոլոր տեսակի պոտենցիալներով էնքան միկրոսկոպիկ ու քռչոտ երկիր է, որ դրսում Հայաստանի աննորմալ խնդիրները քննարկելիս չեն ուզում միջազգային նախադեպեր ստեղծել ու նաև հայաստանի հարևան ավելի ծանրալշիռ երկրներին նեղացնել.
Ցեղասպանությունը բլոկ է էղած թե Թուրքիայի և թե հրեաների շնորհիվ. Սերժի ոչ-լեգիտիմությունը  ձեռ է տալիս  բոլոր նշված պատճառներով . Մի խոսքով ցանկացած մեր ծուռ հարց էլ եթե խորը քննարկես, կտեսնես, որ դրսում մեր վրա թքած ունեն.
 Հաշվի առնելով սա, էս չեմ ընդունում թե սերժի վրա եղած դրսի ճնշումը իրա նախաձեռնություններից ուժեղ է. Ոչ մի արտաքին ճնշում էլ չկա, կա սերժին սատարելու նախաձեռնություն-ինքն է իրեն առաջարկել  հույս ունենալով  արտաքին լեգիտիմություն  ստանալը. 
Բայց էնքան ցածրակարգ խաղացող է, որ ինչ որ պետք է ձեռից կառնեն, վերջում էլ քացով կտան քամակին կլարեն պաշտոնից. Ես դրանում համողված եմ. Նման ապուշը հետո ոչ մեկին ձեռ չի տալու.
Ինչ վերաբերում է սահմանին, ապա այն միակողմանի բաց է լինելու, թուրքերը ներս ու դուրս կանեն, հայերը ոչ.
Էս պայմանագիրը սահմանի մասին չի, էս պայմանագիրը գենոցիդը օրակարգից հավերժ հանելու մասին է ու մեզ որպես ազգի քռչ հռչակելու մասին է. 
Քանի որ եվրոպացիք արդեն կզած են թուրքերի ու այլ մուսուլմանների ներհոսքի տակ, մտածում են մի մեծ կտոր ոսկոր շպրտեն դրենց, ասեն ռադ եղեք գնացեք- հենա լիքը մեծ տարածք կա, Էնտեղ լցվեք. Այդ առումով էդ քարտեզի տպագրումը ինչ որ տեղ ոչ միայն թուրքական, այլ եվրոպական ծրագիր էլ է.

----------


## Chuk

> քարտուղարի հարց չկա, ուղղակի ինձ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը
> 
> իսկ ինչի էտ ռեսուրսը այդքան քչացավ: Դա ունի իր բացատրությունը, հետևելով Լևոնի ելույթներին, նախքան ընտրությունները, և դրանից հետո, պարզ երևում է տոնայնության խիստ մեղմացում, իսկ դա ժողովրդի էն մասային, որը դժգոհ է իշխանությունից դուր չի գալիս, նրանց ականջին հաճելի չէ լսել, սահմանադրություն, դատարան, եվրոպա, դաթար բառերը, նրանք ուզում են լսել հեղափոխություն, տապալում, գահազրկում եվ նման կարգի արտահայտություններ, բայց այսօր , կամացից նրանց մոտ է վստահությունը Լևոնի նկատմամբ փոքրանում է, նրանք ուզում են առջնորդի, որը նրանց, ոչ թե խոսքերով այլ գործով դուրս կհանի այս վիճակից;
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է վայնասունին, ասեմ ձեզ որ, մինչ էս գործնթացները Լևոնը միշտ էլ հայտարարել էր, որ ցանկանում է բարելավել հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ, բայց Սեռժը նրանից առաջ ընկավ, ու էտ բեռը վերցրեց իր վրա, ու սաղ լափը թափվեց Սեռի գլխին, հիմա Լևոնը հարմար պահի է սպասում, բայց ինձ թվումա, որ շատ շուտով մենք ականատես կլինենք Քոչարյանի վերադարձին, որը զա բառտօմ կթողնի Լևոնին


Գնալով հասկանում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը հակառակորդ կողմի գրառումները կարդալու, մինչև քննարկման մեջ մտնելը հակադիր տեսակետներին ծանոթանալու կուլտուրա պարզապես չունեն:

1. Անշուշտ կան «տապալում, գահազրկում» ու նման կոչեր լսել ցանկացողներ, այդպիսիք հիմնականում նրանք են, ովքեր նման հնարավորության դեպքում պրոցեսներին չեն մասնակցի, մյուսները նրանք են, ում հետաքրքրում է անձի փոփոխությունը, կարծում են, թե դրանով հարց է լուծվում: Ու այդ  մտածելակերպով մարդիկ *իմ կարծիքով* շարժման մեջ ինչքան քիչ լինեն, այնքան ավելի լավ: Շարժման մեջ շարունակում են մնալ սկզբունքային ու հետևողական մարդիկ:
2. Մարդկանց քանակը նոր չի որ քչացել ա, իսկ քչանալ չի նշանակում, որ իրենք քիչ են: Պարզապես բավարար թիվ չի, որպեսզի այդ մարդկանց ձայնով հնարավոր լինի կանխել այս պրոցեսները: Դրա համար դեռևս հունիսին ՀԱԿ-ը կոչ արեց ուժերը միավորել այն ուժերին, ովքեր իրենց դիմակը փրկելու համար հիմա թատերական ներկայացում են խաղում:
3. Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, հիմա էլ կկրկնեմ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կողմ է եղել ու շարունակում է կողմ մնալ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը, սահմանի բացմանը, դրան կողմ են ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող ուժերի, կառույցների ու անհատների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, դրան կողմ եմ ես: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք այդ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու գնով, ԼՂ հարցը բանակցության առարկա դարձնելու գնով: Այդ երկու գործոններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես է դեմ արտահայտվել ու շարունակում է դեմ արտահայտվել ու այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա: Խեղաթյուրել ու ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես անում, չի կարելի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Էս որ կարդացի հիշեցի Հիսուսի էն պատմությունը, երբ հրեաներն ուզում են իրեն քաշեն «քցեն», հարցնում են,–Հիսուս, այս կինը դավաճանել է իր ամուսնուն, Մովսեսի օրենքն ասում է, որ պիտի քարկոծենք սրան. դու ասա մեզ ինչպե՞ս վարվենք այս կնոջ հետ, քարկոծե՞նք. դե սպասում ենք ՔՈ հրամանին։ Ու Հիսուսը, էն թվերին ամենաջոգողը, ասումա,–Ձեզանից ով անմեղ է, թող նա առաջինը քար նետի այս կնոջ վրա։
> 
> Իմաստը, իմ կարծիքով, «քո» բառի մեջ է.


Գևորգյան ջան, անունս բիձա է. 
 Քրիստոսի  հարցը տեսական -հոգեբանական շատ խորը հիմք ունի հասaրակագիտական առումով. Ամեն գործում և ամեն պահի այդ գործի մի ուրույն Քրիստոս գոյություն ունի. Միայն տվյալ պահի Քրիստոսը կարող է հրամայել. Մնացածը ամբոխի հավասարարժեք անդամներ են և նրանք չեն կարող գործի ղեկավար դառնալ.
Ներկա պահին ձևավորված ընդիմությունը -Քրիստոսը դա ՀԱԿ-ն է, և ուղղորդելու իրավունք և ուժ  միայն ՀԱԿ-ը ունի. Մնացաժը ստորադրյալ են և անուժ. Նույնիսկ ավելին, քանի որ "Քրիստոսը" ՀԱԿ-ն է, ապա ուրիշների արածը հասարակ մարդկանց, հասարակության համար ընկալվում  է որպես  սխալ. Մարդիկ մտածում են, որ եթե մեր աստվածը ձեն չի հանում, ուրեմն դա է ճիշտը. Մենք հո իրենից խելոք չենք. Ինքը որ լռում է, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի, արի մենք էլ լռենք.
Մարտի մեկին նախորդած ընդիմության մեթոդոլոգիան հենց մեր հայկական– խաղաղասեր Քրիստոսն էր– սպասիր, արի էստեղ քնի, Սերժը վախից տակը կանի– կփախչի. Բայց դա չաշխատեց, սերժը ստանդարտ հայ չի. Փոխանակ հայտարարելու, որ ես էսքան գիտեմ, ավելի չեմ տիրապետում, գնացեք ձեզ նոր Քրիստոս ճարեք, ՀԱԿ–ը չընդունեց իր սխալը և շարունակում քարոզել, թե սխալ չի էլ եղել, հեսա կտեսնեք, թե ինչեր ենք անելու. Մարդկանց մի մասը շարունակում է հավատալ դրան, մյուսները –ոչ. Հենց դրանում է ներկա պահի աբսուրդը– մենք հայտնվել ենք անգլուխ վիճակում. Նույնիսկ հանճարը այս պահին չի կարող վերցնել լծակները իր ձեռքը. Պետք է նախապես հայտնի մի մարդ լինի, որ հասցնի հնին մի բան էլ գումարի ու դառնա նոր Քրիստոս. Մի գուցե Նիկոլը կարող է, բայց նրան էլ նախապես փակել են բանտում. Այ էսքանը սերժը ճիշտ է հաշվարկել.
 Ու լռում ենք ազգովի. Էսպես մեկս մյուսին տհասի պես նայելով կոտորվել, դառել ենք մի բուռ. Էդ վերջին մի բուռն էլ իրար կուտի –պատմությունը կփակվի. :Hands Up:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Գևորգյան ջան, անունս բիձա է. 
>  Քրիստոսի  հարցը տեսական -հոգեբանական շատ խորը հիմք ունի հասaրակագիտական առումով. Ամեն գործում և ամեն պահի այդ գործի մի ուրույն Քրիստոս գոյություն ունի. Միայն տվյալ պահի Քրիստոսը կարող է հրամայել. Մնացածը ամբոխի հավասարարժեք անդամներ են և նրանք չեն կարող գործի ղեկավար դառնալ.
> Ներկա պահին ձևավորված ընդիմությունը -Քրիստոսը դա ՀԱԿ-ն է, և ուղղորդելու իրավունք և ուժ  միայն ՀԱԿ-ը ունի. Մնացաժը ստորադրյալ են և անուժ. Նույնիսկ ավելին, քանի որ "Քրիստոսը" ՀԱԿ-ն է, ապա ուրիշների արածը հասարակ մարդկանց, հասարակության համար ընկալվում  է որպես  սխալ. Մարդիկ մտածում են, որ եթե մեր աստվածը ձեն չի հանում, ուրեմն դա է ճիշտը. Մենք հո իրենից խելոք չենք. Ինքը որ լռում է, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի, արի մենք էլ լռենք.
> Մարտի մեկին նախորդած ընդիմության մեթոդոլոգիան հենց մեր հայկական– խաղաղասեր Քրիստոսն էր– սպասիր, արի էստեղ քնի, Սերժը վախից տակը կանի– կփախչի. Բայց դա չաշխատեց, սերժը ստանդարտ հայ չի. Փոխանակ հայտարարելու, որ ես էսքան գիտեմ, ավելի չեմ տիրապետում, գնացեք ձեզ նոր Քրիստոս ճարեք, ՀԱԿ–ը չընդունեց իր սխալը և շարունակում քարոզել, թե սխալ չի էլ եղել, հեսա կտեսնեք, թե ինչեր ենք անելու. Մարդկանց մի մասը շարունակում է հավատալ դրան, մյուսները –ոչ. Հենց դրանում է ներկա պահի աբսուրդը– մենք հայտնվել ենք անգլուխ վիճակում. Նույնիսկ հանճարը այս պահին չի կարող վերցնել լծակները իր ձեռքը. Պետք է նախապես հայտնի մի մարդ լինի, որ հասցնի հնին մի բան էլ գումարի ու դառնա նոր Քրիստոս. Մի գուցե Նիկոլը կարող է, բայց նրան էլ նախապես փակել են բանտում. Այ էսքանը սերժը ճիշտ է հաշվարկել.
>  Ու լռում ենք ազգովի. Էսպես մեկս մյուսին տհասի պես նայելով կոտորվել, դառել ենք մի բուռ. Էդ վերջին մի բուռն էլ իրար կուտի –պատմությունը կփակվի.


Հետաքրքիր գեղարվեստական զեղում է, խոհափիլիսոփայական միտք: Ու վերջ: Ցավոք սրտի ընդամենը որոշակի տեսակետ, իրադրության աշխարհայացքային սխալ ընկալում  :Smile: 

ՀԱԿ-ը դոմինանտ ուժ է, ինչը քո ներկայացրած Քրիստոս-Ժողովուրդ մոդելի հետ ոչ աղերս չունի իրականում: Թեև կարող է լինել վերլուծման սխալ ուղղություն, որն այդպես կպատկերացնի: Ու չնայած դրան ՀԱԿ-ը փորձում է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի ուժային բաշխումը ավելի լայն սպեկտրալ տեսք ունենա: Մասնավորապես ներկայիս փուլում հնարավորություն է տալիս այլ ուժերի ինքնադրսևորվելու. սրա հիմնական նպատակը թերևս սեփական հնարավոր սխալը կանխելն է: Այսինքն եթե իսկապես ճիշտ է այն խոսակցությունները, որ մյուս ուժերը ՀԱԿ-ի դոմինանտության պատճառով չեն կարողանում ինքնադրսևորվել (օրինակ ես գտնում եմ, որ դա այդպես չի), ապա թող հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի «բացակայությամբ» ինքնադրսևորվեն: ՀԱԿ-ը հրապարակային պայքարի դաշտը զիջել է հնարավոր թեկնածուներին, ինչի հետևանքը կարող է երկուսից մեկը լինել.
- Համոզվել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը իսկապես դոմինանտ է, որովհետև նրան մրցակից չկա, սա պարզություն կմտցնի,
- Հնարավոր մրցակիցների ուժեղացում, ինչը միայն լավն կլինի:

Անձամբ ես շատ կուզեի, որ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը հրապարակային պայքարով զբաղվեր, լինեին հանրահավաքային «փոթորիկներ»: Սակայն իրատեսությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ներկայումս ոտքի կանգնող այդքան ժողովուրդ չկա, որ փոթորիկ լինի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Գնալով հասկանում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը հակառակորդ կողմի գրառումները կարդալու, մինչև քննարկման մեջ մտնելը հակադիր տեսակետներին ծանոթանալու կուլտուրա պարզապես չունեն:
> 
> 1. Անշուշտ կան «տապալում, գահազրկում» ու նման կոչեր լսել ցանկացողներ, այդպիսիք հիմնականում նրանք են, ովքեր նման հնարավորության դեպքում պրոցեսներին չեն մասնակցի, մյուսները նրանք են, ում հետաքրքրում է անձի փոփոխությունը, կարծում են, թե դրանով հարց է լուծվում: Ու այդ  մտածելակերպով մարդիկ *իմ կարծիքով* շարժման մեջ ինչքան քիչ լինեն, այնքան ավելի լավ: Շարժման մեջ շարունակում են մնալ սկզբունքային ու հետևողական մարդիկ:
> 2. Մարդկանց քանակը նոր չի որ քչացել ա, իսկ քչանալ չի նշանակում, որ իրենք քիչ են: Պարզապես բավարար թիվ չի, որպեսզի այդ մարդկանց ձայնով հնարավոր լինի կանխել այս պրոցեսները: Դրա համար դեռևս հունիսին ՀԱԿ-ը կոչ արեց ուժերը միավորել այն ուժերին, ովքեր իրենց դիմակը փրկելու համար հիմա թատերական ներկայացում են խաղում:
> 3. Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, *հիմա էլ կկրկնեմ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կողմ է եղել ու շարունակում է կողմ մնալ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը, սահմանի բացմանը, դրան կողմ են ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող ուժերի, կառույցների ու անհատների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, դրան կողմ եմ ես: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք այդ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու գնով, ԼՂ հարցը բանակցության առարկա դարձնելու գնով: Այդ երկու գործոններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես է դեմ արտահայտվել ու շարունակում է դեմ արտահայտվել ու այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա: Խեղաթյուրել ու ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես անում, չի կարելի*:


Ճիշտ է, Իսկապես դա է ՀԱԿ–ի դիրքորոշումը.
Բայց բանակցությունների տարրական տեսությունն ասում է, որ կողմերը սկսում են բանակցություններն ամեն մեկն իր խնդիրներով. Բանակցելու արվեստն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ վեր հանվի դիմացինի մտքին եղածը և զիջվի այն ինչ երկրորդական է և ձեռք բերվի, համաձայնեցվի  այն, ինչ առաջնային է տվյալ կողմի համար
*Սերժը Հայ– Թուրքական բանակցություններ է վարում իր անձնական խնդիրներով, բայց շղարշելու համար մեջտեղ է գցել սահման բացելու և դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու թուրքական երկրորդական ցանկությունը որպես հայաստանյան նպատակ*.
Ստացվում է , որ ՀԱԿ–ը ևս կողմ է շղարշին, դրա համար ձայն չի  հանում՞. 
Չուկ, միթե դու էլ ես էդպես տեսնում՞ :Shok: 
Ես հենց սա ի նկատի ունենալով էի ասել, որ ՀԱԿ–ի քթից կգա.
Դա հասկանալու համար շատ խելք պետք չի ունենալ, առավել ևս ինտելեկտուալ լինել. Չեմ կարծում, թե թուրքերը ինտելեկտուալ են. – Ոչ թուրք են, աշխարհից բան հասկացող, այլ ոչ թե հայ –մի կտոր հաց ու պանրի կամ,  քյաբաբի մեռած.  :Angry2:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հետաքրքիր գեղարվեստական զեղում է, խոհափիլիսոփայական միտք: Ու վերջ: Ցավոք սրտի ընդամենը որոշակի տեսակետ, իրադրության աշխարհայացքային սխալ ընկալում


Դէ քաղաքական զեղումները ՀԱԿ–ն է անում, ինձ պեսերն էլ դեմ են եղել գեղարվեստականի դոշին ու զեղվում են, զեղվում, զեղվում, չհասկացված, տխուր, միայնակ,   անհույս, անաշխարհայացքային   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## urartu

> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք այդ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու գնով, ԼՂ հարցը բանակցության առարկա դարձնելու գնով:


եթե մենք վստահ ենք մեր իրավացիության մեջ ինչի պիտի վախենանք այդ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովից, ինչ վերաբերվում է Ղարաբաղին, ապա ես այնտեղ ոչ մի կետ չեմ նկատել, եթե դժվար չէ կարող ես ավելի կոնկրետ ասել, թե խոսքը, որ կետի մասին է

----------


## Chuk

> Ստացվում է , որ ՀԱԿ–ը ևս կողմ է շղարշին, դրա համար ձայն չի հանում՞.


Բիձա, այ սա ա սխալդ: ՀԱԿ-ը ձայն հանում ա:
Ուղղակի մի բան պարզ ա, որ եթե էսօր ՀԱԿ-ն էլ անցնի հրապարակայինին, դա ընդամենը ձև ա լինելու, որտև արդյունք չի լինելու: Էսօր, իրականում, լրիվ համարժեք են մամլո ասուլիսներով ու այլ կերպ վերլուծություններն ու քննադատությունները, թե մարդկանց որոշակի քանակի բազմությամբ հանրահավաքը: Երկուսն էլ ընդամենը գնահատական են լինելու, փոփոխություն չեն բերելու: Հանրահավաքը զուտ պոպուլիստական քայլ է լինելու, որը շատերիդ բավարարելու է: Ցավոք ՀԱԿ-ը էդ կարգի պոպուլիստական բաների հետևից չի գնում: Այ որ գնար, խոսողներդ խոսելու ավելի քիչ բան կունենայիք, բայց դե ՕԳԳ-ն նույնն էր լինելու:

----------


## Chuk

> եթե մենք վստահ ենք մեր իրավացիության մեջ ինչի պիտի վախենանք այդ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովից, ինչ վերաբերվում է Ղարաբաղին, ապա ես այնտեղ ոչ մի կետ չեմ նկատել, եթե դժվար չէ կարող ես ավելի կոնկրետ ասել, թե խոսքը, որ կետի մասին է


Երկու ծավալուն թեմա ես շոշափում, որոնցից ոչ մեկի մասին չէիր հարցնի, եթե բարեհաճեիր քննարկումներին լրիվ ծանոթանալ:
Քանի որ ժամանակ չունեմ համապատասխան գրառումները գտնելու կամ երկար բարակ գրելու, փորձեմ հակիրճ պատասխանել:

Պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովը ուժեղ պետության ձեռքին կարող է գործիք դառնա իրականությունը խեղաթյուրելու, կեղծելու, սխալ արդյունքների բերելու: Դրանով կասեցվում է տարբեր երկրների կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը: Հիմար վիճակի մեջ ենք դնում այն երկրներին, ովքեր ընդունել են. ստացվում է, որ իրանց համոզել ենք, իսկ մենք ինքներս դեռ ուսումնասիրում ենք: Եվ այլն:

Ղարաբաղի հարցի մասին պայմանագրի մեջ կետ լինել չէր կարող, չնայած ակնարկային բաներ գտնել կարելի է՝ ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում: Բայց միթե՞ գործընթացը գնահատելուց իրավունք ունենք հաշվի չնստել կողքից գնացող պրոցեսների հետ ու չտեսնել, թե ինչ է կատարվում: Ու չտեսնել, որ երկու պրոցեսները զուգահեռ են գնում, ուղղակի անհնար է:

----------


## Chuk

> անաշխարհայացքային


Ես նման բան չեմ ասել  :Smile: 
Հենց հակառակը, ասել եմ աշխարհայացքային:
Ու էդ իմ ասածի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկար, էդ իմ նշածը բացասական չէր  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, այ սա ա սխալդ: *ՀԱԿ-ը ձայն հանում ա:*
> Ուղղակի մի բան պարզ ա, որ եթե էսօր ՀԱԿ-ն էլ անցնի հրապարակայինին, դա ընդամենը ձև ա լինելու, որտև արդյունք չի լինելու: Էսօր, իրականում, լրիվ համարժեք են մամլո ասուլիսներով ու այլ կերպ վերլուծություններն ու քննադատությունները, թե մարդկանց որոշակի քանակի բազմությամբ հանրահավաքը: Երկուսն էլ ընդամենը գնահատական են լինելու, փոփոխություն չեն բերելու: *Հանրահավաքը զուտ պոպուլիստական քայլ է լինելու, որը շատերիդ բավարարելու է: Ցավոք ՀԱԿ-ը էդ կարգի պոպուլիստական բաների հետևից չի գնում: Այ որ գնար, խոսողներդ խոսելու ավելի քիչ բան կունենայիք, բայց դե ՕԳԳ-ն նույնն էր լինելու:*


Հասկանում եմ, լռելը ամենալավ ձայն հանելն է.  :Hands Up: 
Անցած բոլոր հանրահավաքներն էլ պոպուլիստական են եղել. :Ok: 
Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն ասածը միշտ էլ պոպուլիզմ է եղել ընդիմության կողմից և առնետավազք հակառակ կողմից. :Ok: 
ՀԱԿ–ը միայն ու միայն հենց "նման բաներով" է զբաղված. :Ok: 
Չուկ ջան, հայերեն ասած, ես ձեզ համար եմ ասում, տեսեք, թե չէ դուք գիտեք, –հանկարծ հետո չփոշմանեք.  :Bad: 
Իսկ Քրիստոսի ու զեղումների մասով էլ, եթե լուրջ, ապա հաստատ գիտես, որ մարդիկ ստերեոտիպերով են մտածում, –մեկը Քրիստոսով, մի ուրիշը ՀԱԿ–ով կամ ԼՏՊ– սերժերով.
Դու անարդարացիորեն նեղացնում ես իմ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու շրջանակները, ներառյալ նաև քո հետ. :Smile:

----------


## urartu

> որ իրանց համոզել ենք, իսկ մենք ինքներս դեռ ուսումնասիրում ենք:


ետ դեպքում նույն վիճակի մեջ կնգնեն նաև թուրքերը, քանի որ նրանք հաստատում են, որ ոչ մի ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, իսկ ես դեպքում քննարկման են դնում այդ հարցը, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս երկրների ճանաչմանը, էտ ստից բաներ, դա պարզապես գործիք է թուրքերին ճնշելու համար, թեկուզ ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ ճանաչի, Թուրքերին ոչինչ չեն կարող անել, դա կարող է լինել կամ Թուրքիայի կամքով, կամ զենքի միջոցով ստիպելով, իսկ Ղարաբաղի համար կասեմ, որ սահմանի բացման դեպքում մեր դիրքերը ավելի կամրապնդվեն, հերիք է մենակ տեսնել ազեռբոտների խուճապը, արդեն տակերն են լցրել, ընենց որ լավ է պահենք եղածը, քան երազենք չեղածի համար

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես նման բան չեմ ասել 
> Հենց հակառակը, ասել եմ աշխարհայացքային:
> Ու էդ իմ ասածի մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկար, էդ իմ նշածը բացասական չէր


Լավ էլի, Չուկ, 
Լրջությունը քո դրական, թե բացասակն կողմն է՞.  ուրիշներն ինչ կարծիքի են՞ :Smile: 

Կարող էի այսքանով վերջացնել, բայց վստահ չեմ թե ինչպես կընկալվի, դրա համար  նաև ալտերնատիվ բացատրությունն եմ տալիս–

Ընդունում եմ, այդքանը ես  ինձանից եմ հնարել / հորինել/ – կոնտեքստից բացահայտելով դրա  սուբյեկտիվ ներքին իմաստը– ես  ավելացրել եմ ժխտական մասնիկն  ու գումարել մյուս, ինձ վերագրված քո կարծիքով ոչ բացասական բաներին. դրանով փաստորեն գալով  ոչ համարժեք եզրակացության, որի համար հայցում եմ քո ներողամտությունը :Tongue:  .

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հասկանում եմ, լռելը ամենալավ ձայն հանելն է. 
> Անցած բոլոր հանրահավաքներն էլ պոպուլիստական են եղել.
> Հայաստանում քաղաքականություն ասածը միշտ էլ պոպուլիզմ է եղել ընդիմության կողմից և առնետավազք հակառակ կողմից.
> ՀԱԿ–ը միայն ու միայն հենց "նման բաներով" է զբաղված.
> Չուկ ջան, հայերեն ասած, ես ձեզ համար եմ ասում, տեսեք, թե չէ դուք գիտեք, –հանկարծ հետո չփոշմանեք. 
> Իսկ Քրիստոսի ու զեղումների մասով էլ, եթե լուրջ, ապա հաստատ գիտես, որ մարդիկ ստերեոտիպերով են մտածում, –մեկը Քրիստոսով, մի ուրիշը ՀԱԿ–ով կամ ԼՏՊ– սերժերով.
> Դու անարդարացիորեն նեղացնում ես իմ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու շրջանակները, ներառյալ նաև քո հետ.


Բիձա, ՀԱԿ-ը միանալու կոչ արել է դեռևս մի քանի ամիս առաջ: Կոչն ուղղված էր մասնավորապես Ժառանգությանն ու Դաշնակցությանը: Չգիտես ինչու, որևիցե մեկն այս կուսակցություններից չարձագանքեց, մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցելով, որ այդ երկու կուսակցությունները պարզապես պարում են Սերժի դուդուկի տակ: Իսկ Ժառանգության պահվածքը և քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, և վերջին մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում հաստատեց, որ այդ կուսակցությունը խամաճիկ է: Մեկ է, Սերժը մնալու է նախագահ, պայմանավորվածությունները ստորագրվեն թե ոչ: 

Երևի Լևոնի վերջին ելույթն ուշադրությամբ չես կարդացել, դրա համար ես ընդդիմության հանրահավաքն անվանում պոպուլիստական: Լևոնը պատասխանեց բոլոր հարցերին: Այն, ինչ այսօր կատարվում է, սպասելի էր: Ու՞մ միանա, ու՞մ հետ բողոքի *միակ և իրական ընդդիմությունը*: Արդեն շուրջ երկու տարի է միայնակ բողոքում է ու շարունակում է բողոքել, այնինչ մյուսները դերասանական պահվածքի համար ստացած փողերն են հաշվում:

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնելով, ՀԱԿ-ը կդառնա ներհայաստանյան ոչ վստահելի ու կապիկ կուսակցությունների և իշխանությունների կազմակերպած* կեղտոտ* խաղի լիարժեք մասնակիցը, որը ոչ մի օգուտ չի տա մեր երկրին ու բնակչությանը:

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Բողոքի ալիք բարձրացնելով, ՀԱԿ-ը կդառնա ներհայաստանյան ոչ վստահելի ու կապիկ կուսակցությունների և իշխանությունների կազմակերպած* կեղտոտ* խաղի լիարժեք մասնակիցը, որը ոչ մի օգուտ չի տա մեր երկրին ու բնակչությանը:


Եթե վտանգը էտքան մեծա, տեղը նստելով էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Մենակ ժողովրդի ճնշման արդյունքում հնարավոր կլինի չգնալ էտ քայլին:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե վտանգը էտքան մեծա, տեղը նստելով էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Մենակ ժողովրդի ճնշման արդյունքում հնարավոր կլինի չգնալ էտ քայլին:


Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում նույնիսկ կարողացան նախագահական ընտրությունները կեղծել՝ սպանելով տաս մարդու: Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում տաս սպանությունը, հարյուրավորների ծեծ ու ջարդը, տասնյակների շինծու դատ ու դատաստանը կարողացան իրականացնել: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնած չէր: Այսօր մի պայմանագիր ստորագրելն ի?նչ է, որ չկարողանան անել: :Jpit:  

Է՜, հեյ գիտի դենը վախտեր, որ ասում էինք, բղավում էին, պաղատում էինք, որ այս ամենը լավ ավարտ չի ունենա մեր համար, բոլորդ (քեզ նկատի չունեմ, h.s  :Smile:  ) միաբերան ասում էիք՝ գնացե՛ք, ռադ եղեք, դուք էլ, ձեր քոռն էլ… 

Էսօր ուշ է: Շատ ուշ է… Պետք չէ վայվլիկներ գցել: Կերել, մարսել են… Մնացել է միայն......... Դա էլ կանեն:

Ի միջայլոց, արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը պարզ էր շատ շուտվանից (այն ժամանակվանից՝ մի քանի ամիս առաջվանից), այդ ի՞նչ պատահեց, որ դաշնակներն ակտիվացան այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում: Ակտիվացան աստիճանաբար, խաղեր տվեցին, խաղեր… հետո մեկ էլ կարմի դրոշներ, պիտալետ, թուր, մեկումեջ եռագույն դրոշներ: Մեղք եք, շարքային դաշնակցականներ ջան, մի խաղացեք այդ կեղտոտ ու ստոր խաղը, որում ձեզ էլ են ներքաշում:

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, ՀԱԿ-ը միանալու կոչ արել է դեռևս մի քանի ամիս առաջ: Կոչն ուղղված էր մասնավորապես Ժառանգությանն ու Դաշնակցությանը: Չգիտես ինչու, որևիցե մեկն այս կուսակցություններից չարձագանքեց, մեկ անգամ ևս ապացուցելով, որ այդ երկու կուսակցությունները պարզապես պարում են Սերժի դուդուկի տակ: Իսկ Ժառանգության պահվածքը և քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, և վերջին մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում հաստատեց, որ այդ կուսակցությունը խամաճիկ է: Մեկ է, Սերժը մնալու է նախագահ, պայմանավորվածությունները ստորագրվեն թե ոչ: 
> 
> Երևի Լևոնի վերջին ելույթն ուշադրությամբ չես կարդացել, դրա համար ես ընդդիմության հանրահավաքն անվանում պոպուլիստական: Լևոնը պատասխանեց բոլոր հարցերին: Այն, ինչ այսօր կատարվում է, սպասելի էր: Ու՞մ միանա, ու՞մ հետ բողոքի *միակ և իրական ընդդիմությունը*: Արդեն շուրջ երկու տարի է միայնակ բողոքում է ու շարունակում է բողոքել, այնինչ մյուսները դերասանական պահվածքի համար ստացած փողերն են հաշվում:


Մարկիզ ջան, էստեղ կուսակցական հարց չի.
ՀԱԿ-ին ու  մյուսներին իհարկե կանչեց.
Բայց հո չուկչա չենք, քսան տարի է հայկական քաղաքական կեղտի մեջ ենք ու պարզ գիտեինք,  որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի միանալու.
Դու տարրական քաղաքական դեմագոգիկ տրյուկը լուրջ քննարկում ես ու ներկայացնում որպես քաղաքական պրոցեսի առանցք.
Հիմա միակ հզոր ուժը իհարկե ՀԱԿ-ն է, մնացածը երկրորդային են. Գումարած դրան ԼՏՊ-ն որպես գիտնական, որպես դանդաղ- լուրջ տեսքով խոսացող -  քաղաքական մեծ ավտարիտետ է. 
Սա անժխտելի է.
Բայց  ազգային հարցերում դաշնակցությունն ունի իր զանգվածը. Ներկա պահին ՀԱԿ-ի մեջտեղ գալը թե քաղաքական, և թե ազգային առումներով սկզբունքային նշանակություն կունենար- հակ-ի քաղաքական պոտենցիալին կգումարվեր ազգայինը, որը կչեզոքացներ դաշնակցությանը ու իսկույն ալիքի կբերեր. Դաշնակցությունը ԼՏՊ–ին հավասարազոր հռետոր չունի, և հենց հրապարակում զանգվածը կդառնար գոնե մասնակիորեն ԼՏՊ–ական. Բայց ես հասկանում եմ որ բոլորն են խաղում էս զարհուրելի կեղտոտ խաղը. 
Խոսքը  ներքին դծոխք- արտաքին ծաղրուծանակ երկընտրանքների մեջ ազգովի ընտրություն կատարելու մասին է. Հայ ազգը մեջտեղում չկա. Տղցի վառված գյադեն ընկել է տիեզերական քաղաքական խաղերի կենտրոնում ու ոնց արմենոիկումի դեպքում էր, դարձել է իր  հիվանդ երևակայության գերին. Եթե իր ու ԼՏՊ-ի համար սա խաղ է, ապա շարքային հայի համար-նոր մղձավանջ. :Ok: 
Ես ձեռ եմ քաշել մեր ներքին հարցերում ուղղվելու հույսերից. Առավել ևս այս թղթերից հետո մենք ներքին հարց չենք ունենա- քանի որ հայաստանը կդառնա  աշխարհի ամենահեռավոր գեղը..  
ԼՏՊ-ն կարծում է, թէ վերջում հրապարակ կիջնի սպիտակ կամզոլով, ես էլ ասում եմ, չի ստացվելու, կամզոլ չի լինելու, լինելու են յաթաղան կամ տրեխներ բոլորի համար. :Angry2:

----------


## Norton

> Բայց ազգային հարցերում դաշնակցությունն ունի իր զանգվածը


Իսկ ուր է այդ զանգվածը չլինի են 20 հոգինա անգնի դեմը՞



> Ներկա պահին ՀԱԿ-ի մեջտեղ գալը թե քաղաքական, և թե ազգային առումներով սկզբունքային նշանակություն կունենար- հակ-ի քաղաքական պոտենցիալին կգումարվեր ազգայինը, որը կչեզոքացներ դաշնակցությանը ու իսկույն ալիքի կբերեր. Դաշնակցությունը ԼՏՊ–ին հավասարազոր հռետոր չունի, և հենց հրապարակում զանգվածը կդառնար գոնե մասնակիորեն ԼՏՊ–ական. Բայց ես հասկանում եմ որ բոլորն են խաղում էս զարհուրելի կեղտոտ խաղը.


Եթե դաշնակներն միանային ՀԱԿ-ին ժամանակին, ապա ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա այլ դիրքերում կլիներ համոզված են: Հետո դաշնակները իշխանությունների խաղն են տանում, ի՞նչ աջակցություն, վերջերս հենց Լևոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարեց, որ համագործակցություն փորձ ոչ դաշնակներ , ոչ ժառանգության կողմից չի եղել:
Իսկ դաշնակներին գաղփարակեց մեկը կա, ամեն դեպքում վազգեն Մանուկյաննա, իրենից պահաջեք, մի հատ էլ հարց տվեք էտ խեղճին ի՞նչա եղել, գաղափարները 180 աստիճանող փոխվելա: :Shok:

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում նույնիսկ կարողացան նախագահական ընտրությունները կեղծել՝ սպանելով տաս մարդու: Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում տաս սպանությունը, հարյուրավորների ծեծ ու ջարդը, տասնյակների շինծու դատ ու դատաստանը կարողացան իրականացնել: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնած չէր: Այսօր մի պայմանագիր ստորագրելն ի?նչ է, որ չկարողանան անել: 
> 
> Է՜, հեյ գիտի դենը վախտեր, որ ասում էինք, բղավում էին, պաղատում էինք, որ այս ամենը լավ ավարտ չի ունենա մեր համար, բոլորդ (քեզ նկատի չունեմ, h.s  ) միաբերան ասում էիք՝ գնացե՛ք, ռադ եղեք, դուք էլ, ձեր քոռն էլ… 
> 
> Էսօր ուշ է: Շատ ուշ է… Պետք չէ վայվլիկներ գցել: Կերել, մարսել են… Մնացել է միայն......... Դա էլ կանեն:
> 
> Ի միջայլոց, արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը պարզ էր շատ շուտվանից (այն ժամանակվանից՝ մի քանի ամիս առաջվանից), այդ ի՞նչ պատահեց, որ դաշնակներն ակտիվացան այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում: Ակտիվացան աստիճանաբար, խաղեր տվեցին, խաղեր… հետո մեկ էլ կարմի դրոշներ, պիտալետ, թուր, մեկումեջ եռագույն դրոշներ: Մեղք եք, շարքային դաշնակցականներ ջան, մի խաղացեք այդ կեղտոտ ու ստոր խաղը, որում ձեզ էլ են ներքաշում:


Ընտրությունները կեղծելու ժամանակ ժողովրդի ճնշում չկար ու միայն դրանից հետո ու դրա պատճառով համատարած ոտքի ելավ ժողովուրդը: Պետք չի որ այս անգամ էլ այդ պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի ու նոր բոլորը հասկանան դրա հետևանքները: Անհրաժեշտ է նախապես դրա դեմը առնել: Իսկ իշխանությունները չեմ կարծում, որ այնքան հիմար լինեն, որ կրկնեն նույն սխալը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում նույնիսկ կարողացան նախագահական ընտրությունները կեղծել՝ սպանելով տաս մարդու: Ժողովրդի ճնշման պայմաններում տաս սպանությունը, հարյուրավորների ծեծ ու ջարդը, տասնյակների շինծու դատ ու դատաստանը կարողացան իրականացնել: Թե՞ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնած չէր: Այսօր մի պայմանագիր ստորագրելն ի?նչ է, որ չկարողանան անել: 
> 
> Է՜, հեյ գիտի դենը վախտեր, որ ասում էինք, բղավում էին, պաղատում էինք, որ այս ամենը լավ ավարտ չի ունենա մեր համար, բոլորդ (քեզ նկատի չունեմ, h.s  ) միաբերան ասում էիք՝ գնացե՛ք, ռադ եղեք, դուք էլ, ձեր քոռն էլ… 
> 
> Էսօր ուշ է: Շատ ուշ է… Պետք չէ վայվլիկներ գցել: Կերել, մարսել են… Մնացել է միայն......... Դա էլ կանեն:
> 
> Ի միջայլոց, արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը պարզ էր շատ շուտվանից (այն ժամանակվանից՝ մի քանի ամիս առաջվանից), այդ ի՞նչ պատահեց, որ դաշնակներն ակտիվացան այս մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում: Ակտիվացան աստիճանաբար, խաղեր տվեցին, խաղեր… հետո մեկ էլ կարմի դրոշներ, պիտալետ, թուր, մեկումեջ եռագույն դրոշներ: Մեղք եք, շարքային դաշնակցականներ ջան, մի խաղացեք այդ կեղտոտ ու ստոր խաղը, որում ձեզ էլ են ներքաշում:


Մարկիզ, տասը հոգու իշխանության համար սպանելը ներքին խնդիր է. Եթե այս պայմանագիրը ստորագրելու պատճառով մի հոգի զոհվեց, էդ պայմանագիրը ուժ չի ունենա. Սա  պարզից էլ պարզ է. ԼՏՊ–ի միակ խնդիրն այն է, որ էսօր վաղը մի հուժկու  հանրահավաք անի ու ասվի որ դրսի ու ներսի լակոտներ,  ինչ թուղթ ուզում եք ստորագրեք, մենք, հայ ժաղովուրդը թքած ունի էդ թղթերի վրա. Ոչ մեկդ  չեք մարսելու դա.
Վերջ. 
Սա պետք է ասվի հայաստանում հզոր հանրահավաքի ժամանակ. 
Այդ հանրահավաքը կհավասարակշռի սերժի, թրքերիու  բոլոր մյուսների խաղերին. 
Սա լուրջ բան է. 
Եթե մնա ԼՏՊ–ին, ինքը անողը չի, որովհետև նրան թվում է, որ ստորագրելուց հետո է ալիք խաղացնելու.
Հայերեն ասած– Առը հա.  :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ ուր է այդ զանգվածը չլինի են 20 հոգինա անգնի դեմը՞
> 
> Եթե դաշնակներն միանային ՀԱԿ-ին ժամանակին, ապա ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա այլ դիրքերում կլիներ համոզված են: Հետո դաշնակները իշխանությունների խաղն են տանում, ի՞նչ աջակցություն, վերջերս հենց Լևոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարեց, որ համագործակցություն փորձ ոչ դաշնակներ , ոչ ժառանգության կողմից չի եղել:
> Իսկ դաշնակներին գաղփարակեց մեկը կա, ամեն դեպքում վազգեն Մանուկյաննա, իրենից պահաջեք, մի հատ էլ հարց տվեք էտ խեղճին ի՞նչա եղել, գաղափարները 180 աստիճանող փոխվելա:


Բա, դու դաշնակ ու վազգեն կմեղադրես, ես լեվոն ու սերժ, արանքում երկուսս էլ յաթաղանվելու ենք. :Ok:

----------


## murmushka

> ԼՏՊ–ի միակ խնդիրն այն է, որ էսօր վաղը մի հուժկու հանրահավաք անի ու ասվի որ դրսի ու ներսի լակոտներ, ինչ թուղթ ուզում եք ստորագրեք, մենք, հայ ժաղովուրդը թքած ունի էդ թղթերի վրա.


հանրահավաքներից մեկի ժամանակ Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ասեց, որ այսուհետ Սերժը մեր նախագահը չի, նրա ստորագրած ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ մենք չենք ճանաչում, ու պահանջում ենք արտահերթ ընտրություններ, ու...... ո՞վ միացավ այդ կոչին՞ ոչ մեկ, բա

----------


## Chuk

> ետ դեպքում նույն վիճակի մեջ կնգնեն նաև թուրքերը, քանի որ նրանք հաստատում են, որ ոչ մի ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, իսկ ես դեպքում քննարկման են դնում այդ հարցը, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մյուս երկրների ճանաչմանը, էտ ստից բաներ, դա պարզապես գործիք է թուրքերին ճնշելու համար, թեկուզ ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ ճանաչի, Թուրքերին ոչինչ չեն կարող անել, դա կարող է լինել կամ Թուրքիայի կամքով, կամ զենքի միջոցով ստիպելով,* իսկ Ղարաբաղի համար կասեմ, որ սահմանի բացման դեպքում մեր դիրքերը ավելի կամրապնդվեն, հերիք է մենակ տեսնել ազեռբոտների խուճապը, արդեն տակերն են լցրել, ընենց որ լավ է պահենք եղածը, քան երազենք չեղածի համար*


Ժպտացի  :Smile: 



> Հասկանում եմ, լռելը ամենալավ ձայն հանելն է. 
> Անցած բոլոր հանրահավաքներն էլ պոպուլիստական են եղել.


Ես նորից եմ կրկնում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը չի լռել:
Այս պահին ինքն իր քննադատության ալիքը բարձրացրել ու էդ ալիքը հավասար է այն ալիքին, որ կլիներ քննադատությունը հանրահավաքներով անելու դեպքում, որովհետև դա միևնույն է փոփոխության չէր բերելու էս հարցում: Եթե իհարկե զենք չդառնար Սերժի ձեռքին «վերևներին» ասելու համար «տեսեք ինչ ճնշումների ներքո եմ սա անում»: Վերջին հաշվով ՀՅԴ ցույցերը հենց էդ նախադասության համար հիմք ստեղծելու համար են նախատեսված: Ուղղակի փաստաթղթերի ճակատագիրն արդեն որոշված է, արդեն ուշ է փոփոխություն անելու համար:



> Դու անարդարացիորեն նեղացնում ես իմ մարդկանց հետ շփվելու շրջանակները, ներառյալ նաև քո հետ.


Ես իմ գրածը նորից կարդացի, իսկապես ոճը տգեղ էր ստացվել: Դրա համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ իսկապես ասելիքումս ոչ մի բացասական իմաստ չէի դրել: Պարզապես ուզել էի ասել, որ քո այդ համեմատությանը լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում:



> Բայց  ազգային հարցերում դաշնակցությունն ունի իր զանգվածը. Ներկա պահին ՀԱԿ-ի մեջտեղ գալը թե քաղաքական, և թե ազգային առումներով սկզբունքային նշանակություն կունենար- հակ-ի քաղաքական պոտենցիալին կգումարվեր ազգայինը, որը կչեզոքացներ դաշնակցությանը ու իսկույն ալիքի կբերեր. Դաշնակցությունը ԼՏՊ–ին հավասարազոր հռետոր չունի, և հենց հրապարակում զանգվածը կդառնար գոնե մասնակիորեն ԼՏՊ–ական. Բայց ես հասկանում եմ որ բոլորն են խաղում էս զարհուրելի կեղտոտ խաղը.


Նախ այդ ազգային հատվածը, ինչպես նշեց Norton-ը, ինչ-որ չի երևում: Երկրորդ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին վատ եք ճանաչում, եթե կարծում եք, որ ինքը պետք է կեղծավորություն անի ու ազգայնամոլ խաղա: ԻՆքն իր սկզբունքները հստակ արտահայտել է ու չի փոխի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես ուրիշ ակցենտներ եմ տեսնում էս խաղի մեջ. 
> Հայաստանը իր բոլոր տեսակի պոտենցիալներով էնքան միկրոսկոպիկ ու քռչոտ երկիր է, որ դրսում Հայաստանի աննորմալ խնդիրները քննարկելիս չեն ուզում միջազգային նախադեպեր ստեղծել ու նաև հայաստանի հարևան ավելի ծանրալշիռ երկրներին նեղացնել.
> Ցեղասպանությունը բլոկ է էղած թե Թուրքիայի և թե հրեաների շնորհիվ. Սերժի ոչ-լեգիտիմությունը  ձեռ է տալիս  բոլոր նշված պատճառներով . Մի խոսքով ցանկացած մեր ծուռ հարց էլ եթե խորը քննարկես, կտեսնես, որ դրսում մեր վրա թքած ունեն.
>  Հաշվի առնելով սա, էս չեմ ընդունում թե սերժի վրա եղած դրսի ճնշումը իրա նախաձեռնություններից ուժեղ է. Ոչ մի արտաքին ճնշում էլ չկա, կա սերժին սատարելու նախաձեռնություն-ինքն է իրեն առաջարկել  հույս ունենալով  արտաքին լեգիտիմություն  ստանալը. 
> Բայց էնքան ցածրակարգ խաղացող է, որ ինչ որ պետք է ձեռից կառնեն, վերջում էլ քացով կտան քամակին կլարեն պաշտոնից. Ես դրանում համողված եմ. Նման ապուշը հետո ոչ մեկին ձեռ չի տալու.
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սահմանին, ապա այն միակողմանի բաց է լինելու, թուրքերը ներս ու դուրս կանեն, հայերը ոչ.
> Էս պայմանագիրը սահմանի մասին չի, էս պայմանագիրը գենոցիդը օրակարգից հավերժ հանելու մասին է ու մեզ որպես ազգի քռչ հռչակելու մասին է. 
> Քանի որ եվրոպացիք արդեն կզած են թուրքերի ու այլ մուսուլմանների ներհոսքի տակ, մտածում են մի մեծ կտոր ոսկոր շպրտեն դրենց, ասեն ռադ եղեք գնացեք- հենա լիքը մեծ տարածք կա, Էնտեղ լցվեք. Այդ առումով էդ քարտեզի տպագրումը ինչ որ տեղ ոչ միայն թուրքական, այլ եվրոպական ծրագիր էլ է.


Ապեր, հայաստանը իրանից տրանզիտ հետաքրքրություն է ներկայացնում, տրուբեք, երկաթ գիծ, ճանապարհներ և այլն… բավականին կարճացնում ու էժանացնում է, ներքին կոնֆլիկտներ չունի որ վերը նշված կապերն ընդհատվեն… իսկ Սերժին իրենք են ստիպում որ այդ քայլերին դիմի ու սահմանները բացեն… Սերժի շատ պետքն ա անդարդ գլուխը դներ դարդի տակ ու սկսեր սահման բացեր, Ղարաբաղի հարց լուծեր… իրա փողն առանց դրա էլ կա… էս ռեժիմի դեպքում մեզ (ժողովրդին) բաց սահմանը տաք-ու-պաղ չի անում … էդ "դրսին" ա պետք որ կարողանան ազատ, էժան, ազատ ու կարճ շարժվեն տարածաշրջանում… ու հենց դրա համար էլ Սերժի հետևից դրած ստորագրել են տալիս… ու բացի դրանից էլ ուզում են հնարավոր տարածաշրջանային պատերազմը բացառել… ճամփեքը բացվեն ահագին տրուբեք-բան-ման ու տրանզիտից լավ փող կգա, բայց խոմ գիտես ում ջեբն ա գնալու… 

հայստանով առայժմ մենակ յուտրուբեն ա անցնում (youtube)

----------

Elmo (03.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ստորագրողի.....

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես ուզում եմ որ ՀԱԿ-ին մեղադրողները ուշադրությամբ հետևեն այսօրվա հայաստանյան իրադարձություններին… ՀԱԿ-ի ամենաչնչին իսկ հավաք կամ երթ դաժանաբար ճնշվում է (որովհետև նրանք պահանջում են հրաժարականը), իսկ մնացածներին նույնիսկ աջակցում են … հիմա եթե ՀԱԿ-ը կազմակերպի որևէ բողոք այն կսպառնա գործընթացին ,որը "դրսին" հեչ ձեռք չի տալիս ու Սերժի ցանկացած ամենադաժան միջոց "դրսի" կողմից անտեսվելու է 100%…ՀԱԿ-ի ռեսուրսները բավական են անհարմարություններստեղծելու, բայց ոչ կասեցնելու:  Միակ ձևը ամբողջ ժողովրդին ոտքի հանելն է և բոլոր ուժերի միացումը, որի դեպքում ուժի կիրառումը ավելի վատ հետևանքներ կունենա Սերժի ու դրսի համար…

ՀԱԿ-ի բողոքներն այսօր կներկայացվեն որպես ռադիկալ նացիոնալիստների զանգված և ամեն գնով կճնշվի որն էլ կկատարվի "դրսի" լուռ համաձայնությամբ եթե ոչ խրախուսմամբ… Սերժը նույնիսկ ձևական, իմիտացիոն գործողությունների կարիք չունի, որովհետև Եվրոպային պիտի համոզեր էն էլ դրա կարիքը չի լինի…

Ժողովրդի մի մասը "անցորդի" կարգավիճակով կնայի կատարված արյունահեղությանը, իսկ "ընդդիմադիրները" հանձինս դաշնակների և այսօր նաև ժառանգության կսկսեն հարձակվել ՀԱԿ-ի վրա արկածախնդրության, ժողովրդին պառակտելու համար… 

հավվայի ղժղժալը դա դաշնակների ու ժառանգության մասնագիտությունն է

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009), davidus (04.10.2009), murmushka (03.10.2009), Norton (03.10.2009), Արշակ (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009), Մարկիզ (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստորագրողի.....


մաման

----------

murmushka (03.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...............
> *Բայց  ազգային հարցերում դաշնակցությունն ունի իր զանգվածը.* Ներկա պահին ՀԱԿ-ի մեջտեղ գալը թե քաղաքական, և թե ազգային առումներով սկզբունքային նշանակություն կունենար- հակ-ի քաղաքական պոտենցիալին կգումարվեր ազգայինը, որը կչեզոքացներ դաշնակցությանը ու իսկույն ալիքի կբերեր. Դաշնակցությունը ԼՏՊ–ին հավասարազոր հռետոր չունի, և հենց հրապարակում զանգվածը կդառնար գոնե մասնակիորեն ԼՏՊ–ական. Բայց ես հասկանում եմ որ բոլորն են խաղում էս զարհուրելի կեղտոտ խաղը. 
> ԼՏՊ-ն կարծում է, թէ վերջում հրապարակ կիջնի սպիտակ կամզոլով, ես էլ ասում եմ, չի ստացվելու, կամզոլ չի լինելու, լինելու են յաթաղան կամ տրեխներ բոլորի համար.


Ապեր, կարա՞ս մի հատ դաշնակների զանգվածն ընդհանրապես ինձ ցուց տաս… իզուր մի չարչարվի, այդպիսին գոյություն չունի… դաշնակցությունը քաղաքական ուժ չի այլևս… դաշնակցությունն այսօր կազմված է երիտասարդ մոլորյալներից (ազգային բարձր գաղափարներով արբեցած) և կոռումպացված վերնախավից… ապեր դու լուրջ մտածում ես, որ Էձիկը հրաժարվեց չեն ստորագրելու՞…ընգեր դու վերլուծական ձիրքեր ունես կարա՞ս մի հատ դաշնակների գործունեությունը վերլուծես տեսնես ընդեղ մի հատ ազգային բան կա՞… ես որ չեմ տեսնում…

…ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՏՊ-ին, ապա եթե իշխանությունը նրա միակ նպատակը լիներ, նա Մարտի 1-ին ամեն գնով իշխանությունը կվերցներ… այն ժամանակ նրա ռեսուրսներն ուղղակի անսահման էին… բայց դե խոմ գիտես, եթե այդ քայլին դիմած լիներ, էսօր պիտի ասեիք ժողովրդի արյան գնով եկավ իշխանության… հիմա եք ասում բա էն ժամանակ ի՞նչ կասեիք… ես կարծում եմ, որ պիտի արած լիներ

----------

Chuk (03.10.2009), Norton (04.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Եթե վտանգը էտքան մեծա, տեղը նստելով էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Մենակ ժողովրդի ճնշման արդյունքում հնարավոր կլինի չգնալ էտ քայլին:


ՀԱՄաձայն եմ. ժողովուրդը պիտի ավելի ուժեղ ճնշի. հույսով եմ Լոսում ճնշումն ավելի մեծ կլինի։ ԿԵՑՑԵ՛ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ

----------


## davidus

> Ստորագրողի





> մաման


տղեք. թե մաման  իմանար, որ տղեն մեզ սենց ք*քի մեջ ա քցելու,  չէր ծնի....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> տղեք. թե մաման  իմանար, որ տղեն մեզ սենց ք*քի մեջ ա քցելու,  չէր ծնի....


մաման չգիտեմ, բայց հերն ասում ա "արա ես քո մաման...... էս ի՞նչ ես անում", բարեկամությունն էլ էն կողմից ասում են "դու վօօբշե սուս մնա… դու էդ քո ասածը որ ժամանակին արած չլինէիր, մենք էսօր էս օրը չէինք ընկնի"

----------

davidus (04.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> մաման չգիտեմ, բայց հերն ասում ա "արա ես քո մաման...... էս ի՞նչ ես անում", բարեկամությունն էլ էն կողմից ասում են "դու վօօբշե սուս մնա… դու էդ քո ասածը որ ժամանակին արած չլինէիր, մենք էսօր էս օրը չէինք ընկնի"


Մոլա Նասրադինի տունը գող է մտնում. թալանում է ամեն ինչ։ Հարեւանները գալիս են դեպքի վայր ու ասում,–ախր այ մոլահ, դու սկի ուշադիր չես է. էս տեսակ հալիծ ընկած դուռ ես դրել տանդ շեմին. բա գողն էլ կմտնի, կովն էլ կմտնի։ Մյուսներն էլ ասում են թե պատուհանն է թույլ եղել, էն մյուսը թե, տան չափառն էնքան ցածր է եղել… մի խոսքով, բոլորն էլ մի սխալ են փնտրում մոլայի շինած տան վրա։ Մեկել էս մոլան թեքվում ա մարդկանց ու ասում,–Ձեր ասելով մենակ ես եմ մեղավոր. բա էդ գողը մեղավոր չի՞


 :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ի՞նչ կաներ Նաիրի Հունանյանը այս օրերին…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ կաներ Նաիրի Հունանյանը այս օրերին…


Ի՞նչ պիտի աներ :Think: :

----------


## ցեղակրոն

ԲԱՐԻ ԳԱԼՈՒՍՏ ՓԱՐԻԶ…

----------

davidus (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ի՞նչ պիտի աներ:


Պիտի բարկանար. է՞լ ինչ պիտի աներ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պիտի բարկանար. է՞լ ինչ պիտի աներ…


Ինքը էդքան կշիռ չունի, որ բարկանա, բարկացածներն են իր նմաններին ասպարեզ իջեցնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքը էդքան կշիռ չունի, որ բարկանա, բարկացածներն են իր նմաններին ասպարեզ իջեցնում:


ում վրա, Սերժի որ չի կարում իր օրինակով անի, թե ՀԱԿ-ի վրա որ չի կարում էլի իր օրինակով անել…

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ «Մարսը Գրոհում է» ֆիմլմից կադրեր շատ էի նայել, բայց ֆիլմը էսօր նայեցի: Լրիվ էս պատմությունն ա:
Ով չի տեսել ասեմ, որ ֆիլմում մարսեցիները խափում են թե խաղաղությամբ ենք եկել ու մարդկանց կոտորում: Հետո նորից նորողություն են խնդրում ու կոնգրեսում ելույթի իրավունք խնդրում: Մի հատ էլ կոնգրեսն են հնձում:
Ֆիլմի կեսերում մի հատ սենց կադր կա, սրանք մարդկանց բնաջնջելով գնում են, ու գոռում, «մի փախեք մեզնից, մենք ձեր բարեկամներն ենք»  :LOL:  այ էդքան էշի տեղ են դնում մարդկանց:
Իհարկե ֆիլմում սա ծիծաղելի ա, բայց զավեշտալի ա, որ էս պահին թուրքիան մարսն ա, մենք էլ երկիրը:
Սրանք սաղ պատմության ընթացքում մեզ բնաջնջել են, բայց չեն մոռացել գոռալ «մի փախեք մեզնից, մենք ձեր բարեկամներն ենք»: Մենք էլ հավատում ենք:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ում վրա, Սերժի որ չի կարում իր օրինակով անի, թե ՀԱԿ-ի վրա որ չի կարում էլի իր օրինակով անել…


ՀԱԿ-ը իսկի Հանրայինը չվերցրեց, ինչ մնաց մարդասպան վարձի: Ու հետո էլ Հակոբի գրածից էնպես ստացվեց, որ իբր Հունանյանը Սերժին կխփեր... ես էլ ասեցի՝ ինքը էդքան կշիռ չունի, որ բարկանա, ոչ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի անդամ է, ոչ էլ մահապարտ, ընդամենը՝ վարձու մարդասպան:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ՀԱԿ-ը իսկի Հանրայինը չվերցրեց, ինչ մնաց մարդասպան վարձի: Ու հետո էլ Հակոբի գրածից էնպես ստացվեց, որ իբր Հունանյանը Սերժին կխփեր... ես էլ ասեցի՝ ինքը էդքան կշիռ չունի, որ բարկանա, ոչ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի անդամ է, ոչ էլ մահապարտ, ընդամենը՝ վարձու մարդասպան:


ցանկացած կիլեր էլ մարդասպան է  :Wink:  բայց վարձու՞: դա շատ հարցական է  :Smile:  կարող է և գաղափարական է: ինչ իմանաս: ոչ մի մարդասպան էլ սենց սպանության միայն փողի համար չէր գնա: ինչ՞ նա ստացավ: բանտային երկարատև կյանք՞: որ՞ մի վարձու մարդասպանն է սենց կարերա արել  :Wink: : հենա կգնար մի քանի ուրիշ մարդ կսպաներ ու նույն փողը կառներ:

----------


## lav tgha

*Երկրորդ ընդվզումը ՆիոԵորքում*

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2009), Enigmatic (09.10.2009), Tig (05.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱԿ-ը իսկի Հանրայինը չվերցրեց, ինչ մնաց մարդասպան վարձի: Ու հետո էլ Հակոբի գրածից էնպես ստացվեց, որ իբր Հունանյանը Սերժին կխփեր... ես էլ ասեցի՝ ինքը էդքան կշիռ չունի, որ բարկանա, ոչ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի անդամ է, ոչ էլ մահապարտ, ընդամենը՝ վարձու մարդասպան:


Աստզ ջան, Սերժին պիտի ազգովի *խփենք*… դրա համար տականք վարձել պետք չի… սա սուրբ գործ է (սպանել ի նկատի չունեմ)

----------

Nadine (05.10.2009)

----------


## Dar-Man

Թշնամուն շատ հեշտությամբ է հաջողվում  պառկատել հայ ժողովրդին !
Չհաշված կասկածելի աղբյուրներից ֆինանսավորվող որոշ ընդիմադիր կազմակերպությունեերի ու անհատների չափից ավելի հիստերիկ պահվածքին ու գործունեությանը, դեռ կան վողջամիտ ուժեր օվքեր կկասեցնեն թուրքերին փրկելու ծրագիրը !
Միայն ուզում եմ մի բան հիշեցնել ,որ թուրքերը "մոր քֆուր էին կերել" Օբամային , որ հայերի հետ   եթե հարկ լինի որոշ զիջումների կգնան միայն թէ հայերի արաջ "մոր քֆուր կերած" Օբաման իրա քֆուրից անցնի ու չարտասանի ցեղասպանություն արտահայտությունը!
Ահա թե որտեղից է սկսվում Հայ-տուրքական բանակցությնների սկզբնախաղը!

Որոշ հավաստի աղբյուրներից հայտնի է դարձել, որ ստորագրման օրը թուրք ազգայնականներն ու հայ ընդիմադիրները Շվեցարիայում ՄԻԱՍՆԱԿԱՆ հանրահավաք են կազմակերպելու  պայմանագրի ստրագրման եվ հայ թուրքական փոխհարաբերությունների դեմ!Ադրբեջանից եվ Վրաստանից նույնպես աջակցություն կցուցաբերեն հանրահավաքը, "պատշաճ մակարդակով" կազմակերպելու համար !...չհավատացիք? Դե ճիշտ էլ կանեք քանի որ սա ընդհամենը սեվ հումոր  էր....սակայն ես չեի զարմանա եթե իրոք վաղը այդ մասին կարդաի մի որեվիցէ հայ ընդիմադիր մամուլում !

Հուսով եմ ըմբռնումով կմոտենաք իմ համեստ կարծիքին !

----------


## dvgray

> Միայն ուզում եմ մի բան հիշեցնել ,որ թուրքերը "մոր քֆուր էին կերել" Օբամային , որ հայերի հետ   եթե հարկ լինի որոշ զիջումների կգնան միայն թէ հայերի արաջ "մոր քֆուր կերած" Օբաման իրա քֆուրից անցնի ու չարտասանի ցեղասպանություն արտահայտությունը!
> Ահա թե որտեղից է սկսվում Հայ-տուրքական բանակցությնների սկզբնախաղը!


Հակոբ ջան  :Smile: 
Երբ հայ թուրքական բանակցությունները սկսվել էին, Օբաման նոր էր դեռ սկսել սիրահետել  իր չքնաղագեղ Միշելին:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

ՆԱՅԵՔ ՈՒՂՒՂ ԵԹԵՐՈՒՄ ԻՆՉ ԵՆ ԱՆՈՒՄ ՄԵՐ 12.000 հազար հայրենակիցներ Լոսում։

http://shahbazyan.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post.html

կամ

http://www.horizonarmeniantv.com/

----------


## ցեղակրոն

> Աստզ ջան, Սերժին պիտի ազգովի *խփենք*… դրա համար տականք վարձել պետք չի… սա սուրբ գործ է (սպանել ի նկատի չունեմ)


Mephistopheles ջան ուշադիր հանկարծ ՀԾԾ–ն չմեղադրի հանցանքների մեջ.

----------


## REAL_ist

ՀԾԾ-ն որնա? :Xeloq:  Հայաստանի ծառատնկման ծրագիրը? :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցանկացած կիլեր էլ մարդասպան է  բայց վարձու՞: դա շատ հարցական է  կարող է և գաղափարական է: ինչ իմանաս: ոչ մի մարդասպան էլ սենց սպանության միայն փողի համար չէր գնա: ինչ՞ նա ստացավ: բանտային երկարատև կյանք՞: որ՞ մի վարձու մարդասպանն է սենց կարերա արել : հենա կգնար մի քանի ուրիշ մարդ կսպաներ ու նույն փողը կառներ:


ԴՎ ջան, իսկ ու՞ր է այդ գաղափարական մարդասպանը, ինչ-որ չի երևում :Wink: , երբեք ցույց չեն տալիս նրա խուցը, որպեսզի հետագա գաղափարական մարդասպանները փոխեն իրենց գաղափարները :Jpit:  Ռուսները պարբերաբար չեչեններին ցույց են տալիս, ֆիլմեր նկարահանում նրանց մասին, իսկ մեր մոտ լռություն է:



> Աստզ ջան, Սերժին պիտի ազգովի *խփենք*… դրա համար տականք վարձել պետք չի… սա սուրբ գործ է (սպանել ի նկատի չունեմ)


Արդեն խփված ա... ինքը նույնիսկ վստահ է, որ եթե իրեն արտասահմանում էլ խփեն մի տեղ, էստեղ նույնիսկ սուգ չեն հայտարարի:

----------


## Dar-Man

> Հակոբ ջան 
> Երբ հայ թուրքական բանակցությունները սկսվել էին, Օբաման նոր էր դեռ սկսել սիրահետել  իր չքնաղագեղ Միշելին:


Հակոբ ջանն էլ էս ,մի բան էլ ավել  :Smile: 

Մի գուցե դա այդպես է սակայն բանակցությունները թեժացան և իրական տեսք ստացան հատկապես մարտի 23-ին տխրահռչակ  "քարտեզը" կազմելուց, որը Օբամայի "անկեխծ" վերաբերմունքն էր Ցեղասպանության հարցում!

----------


## Քամի

> Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանը «The Wall Street Journal»-ին ասել է, որ հայ-թուրքական նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները կստորագրվեն հոկտեմբերի 10-ին *եւ առանց փոփոխությունների*։
> 
> Ի դեպ, հայկական կողմը ոչ հերքել, ոչ էլ հաստատել է արձանագրույթունները հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորագրելու տեղեկատվությունը:


http://news.am/am/news/5847.html

----------


## lav tgha

*Բողոքի Ցոյց Լիբանանում*

----------


## Tig

«Հալալա» Սերժին, էս ինչ մեծ ալիք բարձրացրեց սփյուռքի մեջ :Hands Up: 
Շա՜տ մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն…

----------


## Ribelle

> «Հալալա» Սերժին, էս ինչ մեծ ալիք բարձրացրեց սփյուռքի մեջ
> Շա՜տ մե՜ծ շնորհակալություն…


Ափսոս էտ ալիքը ՍՍ-ին գրողի ծոցը չի կարող տանել :Bad:

----------


## Tig

> Ափսոս էտ ալիքը ՍՍ-ին գրողի ծոցը չի կարող տանել


Դա դեռ հարց է :Wink: 
Եվ հետո այս ամենի մեջ կա իր շատ դրական կողմը…

----------


## Lexsa

> Դա դեռ հարց է
> Եվ հետո այս ամենի մեջ կա իր շատ դրական կողմը…



Դրական կողմ?  :LOL:  Ծիծաղս եկավ կասես որն է դրական կողմը :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

> Դրական կողմ?  Ծիծաղս եկավ կասես որն է դրական կողմը


Արդեն ասեցի :Smile:  Էն մեծ ալիքը, որ բարձրացավ սփյուռքի մեջ…

----------


## Lexsa

> Արդեն ասեցի Էն մեծ ալիքը, որ բարձրացավ սփյուռքի մեջ…


Իսկ արժեր ալիք բարձրացնելու համար այդքան մեծ գին վճարել?

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ արժեր ալիք բարձրացնելու համար այդքան մեծ գին վճարել?


Ի՞նչ գին, որ իրա  առանց այդ էլ ընկած ռեյտինգը ավելի ընկա՞վ, նաև սփյուռքում: Էդ հասցին մենակ ՍՍն կարա պատասխանի…

----------

lav tgha (07.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka



----------


## murmushka

առաջին 25 վայրկյանին ուշադրություն դարձրեք, մեր հարգարժան Սերժիկի Սաշիկ եղբայրն է

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> առաջին 25 վայրկյանին ուշադրություն դարձրեք, մեր հարգարժան Սերժիկի Սաշիկ եղբայրն է
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGZHi-71V7A


Այ քեզ…պատգամ ա ո՞ր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> առաջին 25 վայրկյանին ուշադրություն դարձրեք, մեր հարգարժան Սերժիկի *Սաշիկ* եղբայրն է
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGZHi-71V7A


սենց որ գնաց նա մեր հաջորդ պրեզիդենտն ա… ինձ որ լսեք արժե Ղարաբաղը տալ մի պայմանով, որ Սերժին, իրա ախպորն ու Ռոբին էլ հետը վերցնեն … հա մեկ էլ Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին

----------


## Sagittarius

> սենց որ գնաց նա մեր հաջորդ պրեզիդենտն ա… ինձ որ լսեք արժե Ղարաբաղը տալ մի պայմանով, որ Սերժին, իրա ախպորն ու Ռոբին էլ հետը վերցնեն … հա մեկ էլ Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին


համաձայն եմ :Smile:  մի քանի տարի հետո էլ ոչ Ադրբեջան կմնա ոչ էլ Թուրքիա :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սենց որ գնաց նա մեր հաջորդ պրեզիդենտն ա… ինձ որ լսեք արժե Ղարաբաղը տալ մի պայմանով, որ Սերժին, իրա ախպորն ու Ռոբին էլ հետը վերցնեն … հա մեկ էլ Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին


Սրանց որ տենում ես ու լսում ես, ուզում ես իսկականից էտ արձանագրությունները հեչ արվի, թազա արձանագրությու կազմվի, որով մտնում ենք թուրքիայի կազմի մեջ:

----------

REAL_ist (07.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq6fSalKi7k


բա մենք մեղք ժողովուրդ չե՞նք… հլա նայեք… սենց ե՞ք ուզում ստորագրումը կասեցնել… տո որ կասեցրինք ինչ… մնում ենք ընենց ոնց որ հիմա ենք ու տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ սա մեզ ձեռ ա տալիս…եթե էդքան շատ չեք ուզում ապա սերժը պտի Հայաստան չկարողանա վերադառնալ… աերոպորտը պտի փագենք… մեկը կար է՞ փարաքյարն էր փագել ու՞ր ա… ինչ նկար վառել… 10 հոգի զոհվեց չկարացանք հաստատեինք որ հաղթել ենք ընտրություններում հիմա սենց ե՞նք ուզում որ …երկիրը չծախվի"… արա քարով խփեք մի հատ շուշա ջարդեք, որ իմանան ջղայնացած եք… դուք էլ հո Լևոնը չե՞ք որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով եք գնում…

ես բռնության կոչ չեմ անում, բայց էս բողոքներից ու *ստոր*գրահավաքներից, չի երևում որ դժգոհ ենք…

----------

Rammer (07.10.2009), REAL_ist (07.10.2009), Տրիբուն (07.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*
Մոդերատորական: Ժող լավ էլի, թարգեք ֆորումի ֆորմատին հակասող արտահայտությունները:*

----------


## Norton

Հլա Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի խոսալը "նրանք ովքեր խորհուրդներ են տալիս Սերժ Սարգսյանին, խորագույն սխալ են գործում բլա, բլա"
Հաջորդ հացադուլով էլ պահանջենք, Սերժ Սարգսյանի խորհրդականների հրաժարականը, որոնք սխալ խորհուրդներ են տվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հլա Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի խոսալը "նրանք ովքեր խորհուրդներ են տալիս Սերժ Սարգսյանին, խորագույն սխալ են գործում բլա, բլա"
> Հաջորդ հացադուլով էլ պահանջենք, Սերժ Սարգսյանի խորհրդականների հրաժարականը, որոնք սխալ խորհուրդներ են տվել:


Ես մի պահ ականջներիս չէի հավատում, տղեն ալամ աշխարհին մեղադրեղ բացի Սերժից, էլ խորհրդականներ, էլ դիվանագիտական կորպուս, դաժե սփյուռքի նախարարությանը մեջտեղ քցեց - ինչեր ասես որ չեն անում խնամիական կապերը:

----------

Norton (07.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ես մի պահ ականջներիս չէի հավատում, տղեն ալամ աշխարհին մեղադրեղ բացի Սերժից, էլ խորհրդականներ, էլ դիվանագիտական կորպուս, դաժե սփյուռքի նախարարությանը մեջտեղ քցեց - ինչեր ասես որ չեն անում խնամիական կապերը:


Բայց իրենց խոսքից հետևում է որ Սերժը անմեղսունակ, անհասկացող քաղ. գործիչ է, քանի որ ով ինչ խորհուրդ է տալիս առանց հասկանալու անում է: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում երբ ուղղակի նրան սխալ խորհուրդններ են տալիս, միևնույն է պետք է պահանջել նման վատ ու տգետ  քաղ գործիչի հրաժարականը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մի պահ ականջներիս չէի հավատում, տղեն ալամ աշխարհին մեղադրեղ բացի Սերժից, էլ խորհրդականներ, էլ դիվանագիտական կորպուս, դաժե սփյուռքի նախարարությանը մեջտեղ քցեց - ինչեր ասես որ չեն անում խնամիական կապերը:


Տրիբուն ձաձա, Վահանը են բանից ա… էն… անունը մոռացա լեզվիս ծերին ա… ըըըըը… ոբշըմ գիտես ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ… բառը տեղը չեմ բերում: Ուղղակի էն 12 "առաքյալները" որ միացել են դրանց, էս ա օբիդնին…

----------


## Chuk

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ, բավական հետաքրքիր է, թեև ինֆորմացված մարդկանց համար, իրականում, նորություն չի պարունակում.



> *Հայդ պարկ*
> _2009-10-07
> ՀԱՅ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ_
> 
> 
> *Վերադարձ վիրտուալ իրականությունից ռեալ իրականություն*
> Գտնվելով ԽՍՀՄ կազմում եւ նրա պաշտպանական հովանու ներքո՝ արեւելահայ հասարակությունն ու նրա պատմագիտական միտքը (քաղաքական անկախ միտք, որպես այդպիսին, գոյություն չուներ) աղոտ պատկերացում ուներ ժամանակակից Թուրքիայի մասին: Լինելով նախ Ցարական Ռուսաստանի, ապա եւ խորհրդային կայսրության մեծապետական շովինիզմի եւ գաղափարական ու պատմագիտական հզոր քարոզչության ազդեցության տակ՝ մենք Թուրքիան ընկալում էինք որպես բոլոր առումներով թույլ եւ հետամնաց մի երկիր, որը գոյատեւում էր միմիայն Արեւմուտքի ցուցաբերած բազմակողմանի օգնության շնորհիվ՝ մոռանալով այն փաստը, որ իր հռչակումից մինչեւ Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի սկիզբը այս երկրի գլխավոր դաշնակիցը եղել է հենց Խորհրդային Միությունը:
> 
> Անկախության հռչակումից հետո Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը կանգնեց մինչ այդ իր համար անծանոթ մարտահրավերների առաջ, որոնցից ամենադաժանը գուցե «անծայրածիր վիրտուալ հայրենիքի» սահմանների նեղացումն էր մինչեւ իրական հայրենիք՝ մոտ երեսուն հազար քառ. կմ տարածքով, որը միջպետական սահմաններ ուներ չորս հարեւանների հետ, որոնցից առնվազն երկուսի հետ անչափ բարդ՝ «տաք» եւ «սառը» պատերազմներին բնորոշ հարաբերություններ: Եվ այս պայմաններում երկրի անվտանգությունն ու ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունը պիտի կարողանար ապահովել՝ ապավինելով միայն սեփական ուժերին, ինչը դիվանագիտական հսկայական ջանքեր էր պահանջում՝ այն դեպքում, երբ նման ավանդույթներ Հայաստանը չէր ունեցել: Բնականաբար, այս ջանքերի առյուծի բաժինն ուղղվելու էր Ադրբեջանի եւ հանրային գիտակցության մեջ դարավոր թշնամու կերպարով հանդես եկող Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ «Առավոտ» օրաթերթ

----------

Norton (08.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Այվազյանի ելույթից հետո որոշ նկարներ կանգնեցին աչքերիս առջև, եկեք կիսվեմ: 
Վերադառնում եմ սիրածս հերոսին՝ ԼՏՊ :Smile: :
Ընդունենք ելակետ՝ նա հայրենասեր,  խորամանկ և իշխանասեր գործիչ է:

*Հայրենասերը* երբեք ետ չէր կանգնի ակտիվությունից այս որոշիչ փուլում, գիտակցելով պայմանագրերի ստորագրման ահավոր վնասն ու վտանգն իր երկրի համար, նույնիսկ հոգնած ու վիրավորված լինելով այն բանից, որ իրեն չեն լսում: 
Եթե նա հանկարծ լռում է, գնալով այն ռիսկին, որ առանց իր հակադրության լումայի վերջը կստորագրվի (կհաստատվի) այդ թուղթը, նշանակում է, որ շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ ստորագրությունը իր երկրի վերջը չէ, որ վախը անհիմն է: Թող ստորագրեն:

*Խորամանկը* լավ գիտակցում է այդ «փրոտոքոլի» երկու կողմը: Մի կողմից՝ ինքն էլ կստորագրեր տվյալ պայմաններում, մյուս կողմից՝ ստորագրողն անկասկած կհանդիպի ժողովրդական դժգոհությանը: Այդ դժգոհության առաջին սերմերը հենց ինքն էլ սկսեց ցանել: Ի՞նչ իմանաք, թե դաշնակների հետ գաղտնի համաձայնություն չկա այդ հարցում: Իսկ Թուրքիայի հարցում շատ հեշտ է համընդհանուր մերժում սպասել, բոլորս էլ առաջին պահին ոչ ենք ասում, անգիտակցաբար:
Թող ՍՍ ստորարգի, վատամարդ դուրս գա,  հավաքի պոպուլիստական դժգոհությունը: Հիմա պառլամենտն այնքան կիսված է, որ հավանական է չռատիֆիկացնի և պահանջի ՍՍ հրաժարականը:

Եվ այդտեղ դուրս է գալիս *իշանասերը* (նախօրոք իհարկե պատրաստելով, որ ինքը կամավոր չգա, այլ իրեն խնդրեն), ասում է՝ դեհ, ափսոս արդեն ստորագրված է, ինչ անենք, եկեք տեսնենք ինչ օգուտ կարելի է քաղել, ես ձեզ կասեմ: Մեզ փրկիչ իհարկե հարկավոր է, նա անձնազոհ համաձայնվում է այդ միսսիային ու սկսում է  անել այն , ինչ արդեն պարունակված է պայմանագրերում, ինչ գուցե պատրաստվում էր անել ՍՍ: 

Եվ այսպիսի «հոպ ու պպզ» խաղերին մենք իհարկե կծափահարենք:

----------


## Chuk

Տատ ջան, մոռացար ասել, որ Լևոնը չլիներ, հայկական բանակը մտնելու էր Թուրքիան գրավեր  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Հայրենասերը* երբեք ետ չէր կանգնի ակտիվությունից այս որոշիչ փուլում, գիտակցելով պայմանագրերի ստորագրման ահավոր վնասն ու վտանգն իր երկրի համար, նույնիսկ հոգնած ու վիրավորված լինելով այն բանից, որ իրեն չեն լսում: 
> Եթե նա հանկարծ լռում է, գնալով այն ռիսկին, որ առանց իր հակադրության լումայի վերջը կստորագրվի (կհաստատվի) այդ թուղթը, նշանակում է, որ շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ ստորագրությունը իր երկրի վերջը չէ, որ վախը անհիմն է: Թող ստորագրեն:


Տատ ջան, եթե հիմա դաշնակ Վահանն ու դաշնակ Հրանտը ինչ-որ ցույցեր են անում, մեծ-մեծ խոսում են, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում որ հայրենասեր են:
Ռեալ ի՞նչ ունենք. ունենք էն, որ էդ մարդկանց ու քո ջանքերով (հա՛, նաև հենց քո էսքան ժամանակ լռության) հասել ենք նրան, որ այլևս մեզնից չի կախված էդ փաստաթղթերի ստորագրում-չստորագրումը: Լևոնը Վահանի ու Հրանտի թայը չի, որ քո նման պրոցեսների մեջ չխորացող քաղաքացիների համակրանքը շահելու համար ձևական ճղճղա, թե տեսեք, մենք հայրենասեր ենք, մենք պահանջում ենք, որ Էդիկը հրաժական տա, բայց հեղափոխություն չենք անելու:




> *Խորամանկը* լավ գիտակցում է այդ «փրոտոքոլի» երկու կողմը: Մի կողմից՝ ինքն էլ կստորագրեր տվյալ պայմաններում, մյուս կողմից՝ ստորագրողն անկասկած կհանդիպի ժողովրդական դժգոհությանը: Այդ դժգոհության առաջին սերմերը հենց ինքն էլ սկսեց ցանել: Ի՞նչ իմանաք, թե դաշնակների հետ գաղտնի համաձայնություն չկա այդ հարցում: Իսկ Թուրքիայի հարցում շատ հեշտ է համընդհանուր մերժում սպասել, բոլորս էլ առաջին պահին ոչ ենք ասում, անգիտակցաբար:
> Թող ՍՍ ստորարգի, վատամարդ դուրս գա,  հավաքի պոպուլիստական դժգոհությունը: Հիմա պառլամենտն այնքան կիսված է, որ հավանական է չռատիֆիկացնի և պահանջի ՍՍ հրաժարականը:


Տատ ջանս, եթե դու ուշադիր ուսումնասիրեիր գործիչների քաղաքականությունը ու որդեգրած ուղիները, կիմանայիր, որ Լևոնը միշտ էլ կողմ ա եղել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների լավացմանը, բայց ոչ որոշակի բաների գնով: Նայիր վերևում դրած Բոջոլյանի հոդվածը, որ գոնե մի քիչ պատկերացնես Լևոնի քաղաքականությունը ու էսպիսի իրականության հետ եզր չունեցող բաներ չգրես:





> Եվ այդտեղ դուրս է գալիս *իշանասերը* (նախօրոք իհարկե պատրաստելով, որ ինքը կամավոր չգա, այլ իրեն խնդրեն), ասում է՝ դեհ, ափսոս արդեն ստորագրված է, ինչ անենք, եկեք տեսնենք ինչ օգուտ կարելի է քաղել, ես ձեզ կասեմ: Մեզ փրկիչ իհարկե հարկավոր է, նա անձնազոհ համաձայնվում է այդ միսսիային ու սկսում է  անել այն , ինչ արդեն պարունակված է պայմանագրերում, ինչ գուցե պատրաստվում էր անել ՍՍ:


Տատ ջանս, քո ասած իշխանասեր 98-ին ժողովրդական բախում կկազմակերպեր ու իշխանությունից դուրս չէր գա, քո ասած իշխանասերը 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին հարյուրավոր զոհեր տալով իշխանությունը կվերցներ:

Հերիք ա էլի էս «խելոք» վերլուծություններով ժամանակ սպանեք  :Wink:

----------

murmushka (17.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Հերիք ա էլի էս «խելոք» վերլուծություններով ժամանակ սպանեք


այսինքն, դու համաձայն չե՞ս- հայրենասեր, խորամանկ և իշխանասեր բնութագրությանը:
Ո՞րը հանենք:

----------


## Chuk

> այսինքն, դու համաձայն չե՞ս- հայրենասեր, խորամանկ և իշխանասեր բնութագրությանը:
> Ո՞րը հանենք:


Տատ ջան, արի կլինի էդ մանր բաներն իմ հետ մի արա:
Չխորանալով թե բնութագրիչներին որին եմ համաձայն ու որին համաձայն չեմ, հստակ ասեմ, որ քո բնութագրիչների մեկնաբանություններին համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ դրանք սարքով ու ֆալշ էին, իսկ թե ինչի, նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ գրել եմ, դու էլ շատ լավ հասկացել ես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասել:

----------


## Rammer

> Այվազյանի ելույթից հետո որոշ նկարներ կանգնեցին աչքերիս առջև, եկեք կիսվեմ: 
> Վերադառնում եմ սիրածս հերոսին՝ ԼՏՊ:
> Ընդունենք ելակետ՝ նա հայրենասեր,  խորամանկ և իշխանասեր գործիչ է:
> 
> *Հայրենասերը* երբեք ետ չէր կանգնի ակտիվությունից այս որոշիչ փուլում, գիտակցելով պայմանագրերի ստորագրման ահավոր վնասն ու վտանգն իր երկրի համար, նույնիսկ հոգնած ու վիրավորված լինելով այն բանից, որ իրեն չեն լսում: 
> Եթե նա հանկարծ լռում է, գնալով այն ռիսկին, որ առանց իր հակադրության լումայի վերջը կստորագրվի (կհաստատվի) այդ թուղթը, նշանակում է, որ շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ ստորագրությունը իր երկրի վերջը չէ, որ վախը անհիմն է: Թող ստորագրեն:
> 
> *Խորամանկը* լավ գիտակցում է այդ «փրոտոքոլի» երկու կողմը: Մի կողմից՝ ինքն էլ կստորագրեր տվյալ պայմաններում, մյուս կողմից՝ ստորագրողն անկասկած կհանդիպի ժողովրդական դժգոհությանը: Այդ դժգոհության առաջին սերմերը հենց ինքն էլ սկսեց ցանել: Ի՞նչ իմանաք, թե դաշնակների հետ գաղտնի համաձայնություն չկա այդ հարցում: Իսկ Թուրքիայի հարցում շատ հեշտ է համընդհանուր մերժում սպասել, բոլորս էլ առաջին պահին ոչ ենք ասում, անգիտակցաբար:
> Թող ՍՍ ստորարգի, վատամարդ դուրս գա,  հավաքի պոպուլիստական դժգոհությունը: Հիմա պառլամենտն այնքան կիսված է, որ հավանական է չռատիֆիկացնի և պահանջի ՍՍ հրաժարականը:
> ...


Տատ ջան քո նշած հատկանիշններից ոչ մեկը չի բնորոշում քաղաքական գործչին: Դրանք կիրառելի են բոլոր մարդկանց, բոլոր մասնագիտություններին: Քաղաքական գործիչը պետք է ունենա ուժեղ քաղաքական մտածողություն, լինի ստռատեգ իսկ Լևոնից ավելին այսօր քաղաքակն դաշտում չկա:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան քո նշած հատկանիշններից ոչ մեկը չի բնորոշում քաղաքական գործչին: Դրանք կիրառելի են բոլոր մարդկանց, բոլոր մասնագիտություններին: Քաղաքական գործիչը պետք է ունենա ուժեղ քաղաքական մտածողություն, լինի ստռատեգ իսկ Լևոնից ավելին այսօր քաղաքակն դաշտում չկա:


Ռամմեր, իմ կարծիքով հենց *այս երեք հատկանիշը* բնորոշ են լավ քաղաքական գործչին: Դրանք միավորելը հենց քո ասածն է նշանակում: 
Ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հասկանում, ինչու է Չուկը վիրավորվում: ԼՏՊին  այս կարգի կոմպլիմենտ ձեզնից ոչ մեկն արած չկա դեռ: Չէ որ ես կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում հայրենասիրությունը, որ դու, Չուկ,  չգիտեմ ինչու նույպես հերքեցիր, որպես կետ: Ես ասում եմ, եթե հայրենասերը լռում է այս պահին, ուրեմն մի բան գիտի, ուրեմն լուրջ վտանգ չի տեսնում: Բաց տեքստով ասացի: 
Զատո ստրատեգիական ուրիշ քայլ է տեսնում՝ ուրիշի ձեռքով իշխանափոխություն: Եթե դա լավ է հասարակությանը, ինչու ո՞չ: Ես շարունակում եմ միայն դրական տեսանկյունից խոսել նրա մասին, շարունակում եմ ելնել հայրենասիրություն հատկանիշից:
Եվ պետք չէ ստորջրյա քարեր փնտրել ասածներիս մեջ: 
Եթե ձեզ հավատալ՝ հենց այդպես է: Ուրեմն մի ժխտեք նաև քաղաքական խաղերի առկայությունը ԼՏՊ գործնեության մեջ:  Բավական է ասել՝ այո, հանուն լուսվոր ապագայի նա պարտավոր է մութ խաղեր անել: Ավելի հավատալի կդառնա ձեր քարոզը:

----------


## murmushka

ես չեմ հասկանում ինչ տարբերություն դաշնկացության ստորագրահավաքի և այս ստորագրահավաքի նկատմամաբ

----------

Chuk (08.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես չեմ հասկանում ինչ տարբերություն դաշնկացության ստորագրահավաքի և այս ստորագրահավաքի նկատմամաբ…


Արմիշ ջան, էս մի դեպքը ստորագրության հետ կապ չունի, մլիցեն իր տարերքի մեջ պարզապես չամռվում է, սա հին սովետական մլիցայական ավանդույթ է: :Wink:  Տեսա՞ր, հետո ձանձրացավ ու թռավ, այսինքն ինքը աննպատակ չամռվող պարապ մլիցա էր, ոնց մնացած մլիցեքի մեծամասնությունը, էստեղ մոմի տեղը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր թզբեհ լինել, կամ խաչ՝ Հիսուս Քրիստոսով, ժանգոտ բրիտվա, մի խոսքով չամռվելու բան… Էդ մլիցեն ոչ ստորագրություններից է հասկանում, ոչ էլ թամամ Թուրքիայի տեղը գիտի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հասկանում, ինչու է Չուկը վիրավորվում:


Չուկը չի վիրավորվում Տատ, այլ նյարդայնանում է, որ սաղ պրոցեսները մի կողմ թողած էլի կախվել եք Տեր-Պետրոսյանից: Ժամանակն ա մի քիչ ռեալանալու ու առկա խնդիրներով զբաղվելու: Իսկ քո գրառումը որ սարքովի էր, կարծում եմ ցույց տվեցի: Քո վերլուծության ոչ մի կետը իրական տրամաբանության ու հիմքի վրա դրված չէր: Զուտ էմոցիոնալ մակարդակի մի բան: Մի նեղացիր  :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

Եթե թուլ կտաք ասեմ ինչու այո?ինչու?
սփյուռքահայերը իրանց համար նստած են տաք ամերիկայում կյանք են վայելում:Իսկ մենք? մենք փակ 2 կողմից պատերազմական իրավիճակում ենք ճիշտա? իահարկե? սահմանը բացելուց հետո մենք ավելի լավ կսկսենք զարգանալ եվրոպա մուտք կունենանք և սա միայն սկիզբն է: Մեզ կսկսեն հարգել համարյա բոլորը: կներեք բայց ես համաձայն եմ հերիք է ապրենք այսպես եկենք առաջ գնանք: Ասեք այո եթե դա պետք չլիներ պետությունը և նախագան չեին գնա այլ քայլին 

   Եկեք ասենք ԱՅՈ

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ քո գրառումը որ սարքովի էր, կարծում եմ ցույց տվեցի:


Չուկ, ցույց չտվեցիր: Դու բոլորովին ուրիշ բաներ սկսեցիր ասել՝ անպայման հերքելով, կարևոր չէ թե ինչ: Պարզապես քեզ մոտ հասկանալի կերպով :Tongue:  ՏԱՏ- ԼՏՊ խոսքերի համատեղումը մի գրառման մեջ միանգամից ուժեղ հերքելու ցանկություն է առաջացնում:

դրա համար էլ դու բաց թողեցիր, չլսեցիր, որ ես փաստորեն ԼՏՊ լռությունը գովում էի, այն բացատրելով նրա հանգստությամբ՝ ստորագրության նկատմամբ: Վստահությունս էի ցույց տալիս իրեն, որ եթե այդքան վատ լիներ, նա չեր հեռանա:



> որ սաղ պրոցեսները մի կողմ թողած էլի կախվել եք Տեր-Պետրոսյանից


Իսկ դու ինչ է ոզում ես ասել, որ ԼՏՊ (կամ Կոնգրեսսը) ոչ մի պրոցեսսի հետ կապ չունի՞:  :Shok: Չուկ, ես վաղուց հասկացել եմ, որ ԼՏՊ հավաքական անուն է, շարժման ղեկավար: Դու՝ ոչ: Նրա անվանը չենք կախվում, վերլուծում ենք պրոցեսը

----------


## Chuk

> դրա համար էլ դու բաց թողեցիր, չլսեցիր, որ ես փաստորեն ԼՏՊ լռությունը գովում էի, այն բացատրելով նրա հանգստությամբ՝ ստորագրության նկատմամբ:


Տատ ջան, չխորանամ: Ուրեմն էսքանը հերիք ա, որ պնդեմ, որ գրառումդ սարքովի ա: Որտև էդ ընդամենը քո պատկերացումով ա Լևոնը լռել: Չխորանանք, հա՞  :Smile:  Մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում, չարժի էս հարցով վիճենք  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, չխորանամ: Ուրեմն էսքանը հերիք ա, որ պնդեմ, որ գրառումդ սարքովի ա: Որտև էդ ընդամենը քո պատկերացումով ա Լևոնը լռել: Չխորանանք, հա՞  Մենք իրար շատ ենք սիրում, չարժի էս հարցով վիճենք


Չուկ, մի ցրի :Angry2: : 
Սպասիր, Լևոնը ինքը չասաց, որ դեռ լռում է, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ասաց արդեն: Հիմա մի բան է ասել, պաշտոնական, որ չգիտե՞նք:
Ես ոչինչ չեմ սարքում, ձեր հաղորդությունները վերջին միտինգից դա էին ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի ցրի: 
> Սպասիր, Լևոնը ինքը չասաց, որ դեռ լռում է, քանի որ ամեն ինչ ասաց արդեն: Հիմա մի բան է ասել, պաշտոնական, որ չգիտե՞նք:
> Ես ոչինչ չեմ սարքում, ձեր հաղորդությունները վերջին միտինգից դա էին ասում:


Տատ ջան, ես ինչ անեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով դու քաղաքականությունից չես հասկանում  :Blush: 
Լևոնը հրապարակային պայքարի դաշտն ա ժամանակավոր զիջել ուրիշներին, իսկ դա լռել չի: Իրանք էսօր թվացյալ պասիվությամբ շատ ավելին են անում, քան ՀոՅիԴաներն անկապ գոռգոռալով: Ժամանակ:

Հիմա արի ես քեզ տրամաբանության ուղղություն ցույց տամ, ու դու մնացածը մտածիր.

*1. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար բոլորովին դժվար չէր էս ընթացքում ասենք 4-5 հատ հանրավահաք անելը, վերջում էլ ասելը «փորձեցինք, չստացվեց»: ՀԱԿ-ն իր համախոհներն ունի, փոքր իսկ կանչով տասնյակ հազարավորները սովորականի պես կգային հանրահավաքին, ավելին, ուրիշներն էլ կմիանային:*

Սակայն արդյունքի հասնել հնարավոր կլիներ միայն հանրահավաքները շուրջօրյա դարձնելու ու մարդկանց քանակը մեծ թվի հասցնելու դեպքում, իսկ էդ գործընթացը սկսվելուն պես.

*2. Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար բոլորովին դժվար չի թվացյալ իրավական հիմքերն (հիմնվելով նոր մշակված օրենքների ու նախկինում ձեռք բերած մեծ փորձի վրա) ապահովելով նոր սպանդ կազմակերպել, շարժումը ջարդել, առավել ևս լիովին վայելեով դրսի աջակցությունը, քանի որ այս պահին իր արածները խիստ ողջունելի ու սպասված են դրսի կողմից:*

Մնացածը թողնում եմ քո դատողությանը, հուսով, որ լուրջ վերլուծություն կանես, ոչ թե. «ԼՏՊ-ն ուզում ա հետո սուրբի թևերով գա» տիպի անիմաստ դատողություններ:

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009), Mephistopheles (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009)

----------


## ars83

_Տեղափոխված է այլ թեմայից._



> Արս, ցավում եմ, բայց էս փաստաթղթերի հարցն արդեն վճռված ա:


Քո կարծիքով իրո՞ք այլևս ոչ մի կերպ սրանց վավերացումը կանխել չի կարելի  :Think: 
Մի շարք անընդունելի կետեր կան, իմ կարծիքով սրա մեջ։ Բայց անգամ «սահման բացելը» այլանդակ կերպով է ներկայացվում միջազգային հանրությանը։ Թուրքիան միակողմանի փակում է այդ «սահմանը», հետո էլ Հայաստանի հետ համատեղ բացո՞ւմ են...

----------


## Chuk

> _Տեղափոխված է այլ թեմայից._
> 
> Քո կարծիքով իրո՞ք այլևս ոչ մի կերպ սրանց վավերացումը կանխել չի կարելի 
> Մի շարք անընդունելի կետեր կան, իմ կարծիքով սրա մեջ։ Բայց անգամ «սահման բացելը» այլանդակ կերպով է ներկայացվում միջազգային հանրությանը։ Թուրքիան միակողմանի փակում է այդ «սահմանը», հետո էլ Հայաստանի հետ համատեղ բացո՞ւմ են...


Արս, ես մեծ կասկած ունեմ, որ էս գործընթացն իր ավարտին կհասնի, ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ չի հասնի Թուրքիայի պատճառով:

Էս ամեն ինչը հնարավոր կլիներ կանխել մեծ ժողովրդական շարժումով, եթե միահամուռ կանգնեինք ու պահանջեինք ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի հրաժարականը: Դա չեղավ: Դժգոհ մի մասա ուղղորդվեց սխալ ուղղությամբ, հերթական անգամ ֆալշ ընդդիմություն ի հայտ եկավ:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը որոշեր էս ընթացքում ակտիվ պայքար տանել, ստացվելու էր մի ահավոր իրավիճակ. ակամա իրար դեմ էին դուրս գալու ոչ թե ժողովուրդն ու իշխանությունը, այլ ժողովուրդն ու ժողովուրդը, որոնց մի մասին առաջնորդելու էր ՀԱԿ-ը, մյուս մասին ընդդիմություն խաղացող ու ամեն ինչում «Լևոնին» մեղադրող ՀՅԴ-ական դաշինքը: Մենք իրար «կոտորելու» էինք, Սերժը գնալու էր փաստաթուղթ ստորագրեր ու «քահ-քահ ծիծաղեր» մեր վրա:

----------

Ribelle (09.10.2009), Ֆոտոն (09.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> «Ազգային» եւ «ապազգային» հարցեր 
> 
> Երեկ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին տված հարցազրույցում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտնեց, որ Կոնգրեսը չի միանա Դաշնակցության շուրջը համախմբված եւ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին «ոչ» ասած 11 կուսակցություններին, քանի որ չի ցանկանում «աջակցել իմիտացիոն ակցիաներին»: Չգիտեմ, թե որքանով է դա ՀԱԿ-ի բոլոր կուսակցությունների տեսակետը, քանի որ Կոնգրեսի մեջ մտնող որոշ քաղաքական ուժեր կարծես թե հակված են ընդունել ՀՅԴ-ի կողմից առաջարկվող «խաղի կանոնները», սակայն տվյալ դեպքում պարոն Զուրաբյանի գնահատականը՝ «իմիտացիոն ակցիաներ», ինձ թվում է, արտացոլում է իրականությունը: 
> 
> *Խնդիրը հետեւյալն է. հնարավոր չէ «հայ-թուրքական հարցում» լինել ընդդիմադիր, իսկ մնացած հարցերում՝ իշխանամետ: Հնարավոր չէ 11 տարի առատորեն օգտվել «իշխանական կերակրատաշտից», ձեռք բերել բիզնեսներ, շքեղ բնակարաններ, ջիպեր եւ այլ բարիքներ, իսկ ահա երբ եկավ «ազգային խնդիրների» հերթը, կերած-խմածը բարեհաջող մարսելով, հանկարծ հանդես գալ անբիծ ազգասերի իմիջով: Հնարավոր չէ լռել մարտի 1-ի սպանդի մասին, նպաստել սպանությունների հանգամանքների կոծկմանը, իսկ հետո ինքնահռչակվել «ազգային երազանքի» ջատագով: Ի՞նչ է, մարտի 1-ին սպանվածները մեր ազգի՞ց չէին:* Նրանք կոնկրետ, միսուարյունից մարդիկ էին՝ իրենց համար այսօր սգացող հարազատներով, որոնց հետ միասին արդարություն պահանջելը ցանկացած նորմալ մարդու պարտքն է, իսկ «հողեր ուզելը» այս պահին դատարկ եւ անհեռանկարային զբաղմունք է: Ժամանակին, ձեր այդ նույն «երազկոտության» պատճառով, այդ հողերը տվեցիք, իսկ հետագա տասնամյակների ընթացքում պահանջատիրությունը դարձրեցիք ձեր «քաղաքական բիզնեսի» առանցքը: 
> 
> Կամ գուցե իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար այսօր նստած մարդիկ օտարազգի՞ են: Արհամարհել այդ մարդկանց իրավունքները եւ զբաղվել ազգի վերացական իրավունքներով՝ դա իսկապես իմիտացիա է: 
> 
> Նույնը կարելի է ասել մեր սփյուռքյան կառույցների մասին: Այսօր նրանք, չգիտես ինչու, «քունը կորցուցած» են: Բայց մարտի 1-ից հետո նրանցից ոչ մեկը չբողոքեց ու չընդվզեց՝ այդ ինչո՞ւ էիք սպանում մեր եղբայրներին, այդ ինչո՞ւ 20 օր չէիք թողնում, որ թերթերը գրեն այն, ինչ ուզում են: Թե՞ սա «ազգային հարց» չէ: Ազգայինը միայն ինչ-որ մշուշոտ «կորուսված հայրենիքի» տեսլակա՞նն է: Կամ գուցե կասեք՝ չէինք ուզում խառնվել Հայաստանի ներքին գործերի՞ն: Դե, այդ դեպքում մի խառնվեք նաեւ Հայաստան պետության՝ այլ պետության հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը: 
> ...


դիպուկ է ասված  :Hands Up:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), Mephistopheles (09.10.2009), ministr (09.10.2009), murmushka (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009), Տրիբուն (09.10.2009), Քամի (09.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

մոռացա ասել, որ ստորագրում էմ Արամի ամեն մի բառի տակ: ու իզուր եմ բոլդով նշել մի հատվածը  :Sad: : Ամբողջ հոդվածը պետք էր բոլդ անել :

----------


## Chuk

> մոռացա ասել, որ ստորագրում էմ Արամի ամեն մի բառի տակ: ու իզուր եմ բոլդով նշել մի հատվածը : Ամբողջ հոդվածը պետք էր բոլդ անել :


Արամի էսօրվա խմբագրական իրոք շատ դիպուկ էր: Կարծում եմ ինչ-որ մեկը պարոն Աբրահամյանին խիստ ջղայնացրել էր, ու ինքը  որոշել էր էս անգամ ոսկե միջին չխաղա  :Blush:  Ախր գիտեմ է, ինքը հոգով շարժման հետ ա, ուղղակի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չի ինքնարտահայտվում  :Blush:

----------


## Grieg

Անկախ թե ինչ կասի պաշտոնական ՀԱԿ-ը միևնույն է ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներից ոմանք ում համար սկզբունքային չեն անձերը և անունները և միաժամանակ դեմ են արձանագրություններին ինձ թվում է կմիանա բողոքին, ամեն դեպքում ես նման մարդիկ գիտեմ: Մի կողմից իմ կարծիքով հա ճիշտ  ա դաշնակցության մասին   Ա/ Աբրահամյանի կարծիքը , մյուս կողմից կարելի ա ուղղակի անտեսել կազմակերպողներ ով լինելը  , քանի որ ուրիշ նման չափի բողոքի ակցիա դժվար կազմակերպվի այլ ուժերի կողմից: Իշխանավորները երևի լավ ուրխանում են տեսնելով, որ ինչքան ա պառակտում օգնում իրենց:

----------

Tig (09.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անկախ թե ինչ կասի պաշտոնական ՀԱԿ-ը միևնույն է ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներից ոմանք ում համար սկզբունքային չեն անձերը և անունները և միաժամանակ դեմ են արձանագրություններին ինձ թվում է կմիանա բողոքին, ամեն դեպքում ես նման մարդիկ գիտեմ: Մի կողմից իմ կարծիքով հա ճիշտ  ա դաշնակցության մասին   Ա/ Աբրահամյանի կարծիքը , մյուս կողմից կարելի ա ուղղակի անտեսել կազմակերպողներ ով լինելը  , քանի որ ուրիշ նման չափի բողոքի ակցիա դժվար կազմակերպվի այլ ուժերի կողմից: Իշխանավորները երևի լավ ուրխանում են տեսնելով, որ ինչքան ա պառակտում օգնում իրենց:


ապեր, եթե կարծում ես որ ստորագրություն հավաքելով ու 2օր հաց չուտելով ստորագրումը պիտի կանգնեցնես կարաս միանաս… հարց չկա…բայց հետո չասես "բա էս ոնց եղավ ստորագրեցին"…

Ընգեր, ժողովրդական լեզվով ասած, դաշնակները վրեքներդ կայֆ են բռնում… երևի իրանք էլԱԳՆ-ի պատուհանից նայում ու ծիծաղները չեն կարում զսպեն… 

մեր ժողովրդից ամեն մեկին առանձի-առանձին որ խոսեցնես շուստռի մեռնում են, բայց 5000 դրամով ինչ ուզես անել կտաս

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ախր Ղարաբաղցիները չորակող են, է՜… 

Սերժ Սարգսյան Ջան, մի ստորագրի այդ ստոր ուղեցույցը. մեկ ա, Նոբելյան մրցանակ չեն տա դրա համար. Նոբելներին Ադրբեջանն ավելի դուրեկան է…

----------


## murmushka

> մյուս կողմից կարելի ա ուղղակի անտեսել կազմակերպողներ ով լինելը , քանի որ ուրիշ նման չափի բողոքի ակցիա դժվար կազմակերպվի այլ ուժերի կողմից:


ինչ ծանոթ արտահայտություն, հիշում եմ 65 թվին մտանք.........
հիշում եմ, որ ասում էինք կարևոր չեն անձերը, եկեք ազատվենք այս հանցավոր կլանից, հիշում եմ , ասում էինք կարևոր չեն անձերը, եկեք պայքարենք Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգության բացահայտման համար.... հիշում եմ......

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), Rammer (09.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անկախ թե ինչ կասի պաշտոնական ՀԱԿ-ը միևնույն է ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներից ոմանք ում համար սկզբունքային չեն անձերը և անունները և միաժամանակ դեմ են արձանագրություններին ինձ թվում է կմիանա բողոքին, ամեն դեպքում ես նման մարդիկ գիտեմ: Մի կողմից իմ կարծիքով հա ճիշտ  ա դաշնակցության մասին   Ա/ Աբրահամյանի կարծիքը , մյուս կողմից կարելի ա ուղղակի անտեսել կազմակերպողներ ով լինելը  , քանի որ ուրիշ նման չափի բողոքի ակցիա դժվար կազմակերպվի այլ ուժերի կողմից: Իշխանավորները երևի լավ ուրխանում են տեսնելով, որ ինչքան ա պառակտում օգնում իրենց:


ՀԱԿ–ի համակիրները ինձ թվում է այդքան էլ հակված չեն միանալու այս կլոունությանը, որտեղ քաղաքական կլոունները դեմ են թղթին, բայց կողմ են այդ թուղթը ստորագրողին։
ՀԱԿ–ի համակիրները համ էլ դառը փորձ ունեն, դեմ լինելով այս իշխանություններին, նրանք ծեծ են կերել, ոմանք էլ սպանվել են։ Հետևաբար առնվազն ապուշություն կլինի դեմ լինել սույն իշխանությունների կողմից արված որևէ գործողության, փոխանակ այս իշխանություններին սի… … հեռացնելու։ Իշխանությունները դա անփորձ շինարարի օգնականներ չեն, որոնց սխալ շարված պատը քանդել տաս ու նորը շարել տաս։ Իշխանությունները դրանք բրիգադիրներ են, որոնց սխալ շարած պատերի համար պարզապես ռադ են անում, նվազագույնը։

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), Kuk (09.10.2009), Mephistopheles (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009), Երվանդ (09.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Մեզ կսկսեն հարգել համարյա բոլորը: կներեք բայց ես համաձայն եմ հերիք է ապրենք այսպես եկենք առաջ գնանք: Ասեք այո եթե դա պետք չլիներ պետությունը և նախագան չեին գնա այլ քայլին
> 
> Եկեք ասենք ԱՅՈ


օլալա
եկեք, ինչ ենք էլ գլուխ ջարդում, իզուր նյարդեր սպանում, ասում են դրանք չեն վերականգնվում

----------


## Տատ

> Հիմա արի ես քեզ տրամաբանության ուղղություն ցույց տամ, ու դու մնացածը մտածիր.


*Միակ, բաձարձակ ու ճիշտ* տրամաբանության՞: 
Իսկ ինչպես է էն նույն բաժակի հարցը, որին մի տրամաբանությամբ կիսով լիքն են անվանում, իսկ մյուս տրամաբանությամբ՝ կիսով դատարկ:

Ես մտածել չգիտեմ, իզուր են ջանքերդ: Իսկ դու ուրիշ կարծիք լսել չգիտես, էնպես որ իմ ջանքերն էլ իզուր են:

Կարդալ ես գիտեմ, ձեր խելոք (առանց չակերտի անշուշտ)  վերլուծությունները մեկ-մեկ կկարդամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Անկախ թե ինչ կասի պաշտոնական ՀԱԿ-ը միևնույն է ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներից ոմանք ում համար սկզբունքային չեն անձերը և անունները և միաժամանակ դեմ են արձանագրություններին ինձ թվում է կմիանա բողոքին, ամեն դեպքում ես նման մարդիկ գիտեմ: Մի կողմից իմ կարծիքով հա ճիշտ  ա դաշնակցության մասին   Ա/ Աբրահամյանի կարծիքը , մյուս կողմից կարելի ա ուղղակի անտեսել կազմակերպողներ ով լինելը  , քանի որ ուրիշ նման չափի բողոքի ակցիա դժվար կազմակերպվի այլ ուժերի կողմից: Իշխանավորները երևի լավ ուրխանում են տեսնելով, որ ինչքան ա պառակտում օգնում իրենց:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ էսօր ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրներից ոմանք գնալու են ՀՅԴ հանրահավաքին... նայելու, թե քանի մարդ կա  :Jpit: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ՀԱԿ սկզբունքային ու գաղափարական համակիրներից և ոչ մեկը այս ակցիային չի կարող մասնակցել, մակարդակն այլ է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Միակ, բաձարձակ ու ճիշտ տրամաբանության՞:


Ոչ, միակը չի, բայց այն է, որը հերքել չես կարողանա, Տատ, ի տարբերություն քո բերած վերլուծության, որը ոչ մի հիմք չունի:

----------


## urartu

ժողովուրդ ինչ եք կարծում Սեռժը սրա տակից դուրս կգա, ինձ թվում է, որ դաշնակների այս խաղի հետևում Քոչարյանն է կանգնած, և հետո ինձ մի հարց էլ է խիստ հետաքրքրում ՝ չնայած Չուկի բերած բոլոր փաստարկներին, ԼՏՊ-ի լռությունը ինձ անհասկանալի է

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ–թուրքական կարգավորման հարցը Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությունում առկա է եղել սկսած անկախության առաջին տարիներից, անգամ 1992 թ. պատրաստվել է դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին փաստաթուղթ։ Այսօր լրագրողների հետ «Դուպլեքս» ակումբում կայացած հանդիպման ժամանակ նման հայտարարությամբ է հանդես եկել Հայաստանի նախկին արտգործնախարար Վահան Փափազյանը։
> 
> Նկատելով, թե վատ չէր լինի, որ այսօրվա պետական այրերը հրապարակեին 92 թ. փաստաթուղթը, Վահան Փափազյանն ասել է, որ իրենց պատրաստած փաստաթուղթն էականորեն տարբերվում է հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման համար ներկայացված այսօրվա Արձանագրություններից։ Մասնավորապես, ըստ նրա, 92 թ–ի փաստաթղթում սահմանների մասին խոսք չկար։
> 
> Շարունակելով՝ նախկին արտգործնախարարը մեղադրել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, որի իշխանության գալուց հետո Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգում հայտնվեց Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը, ինչն չկար Տեր–Պետրոսյանի իշխանության օրոք։ Ըստ Փափազյանի, Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը օրակարգ մտցնելու արդյունքն այն է, որ այսօր ներկայացված Արձանագրություններում տեղ է գտել պատմաբանների ենթահանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մասին դրույթը։
> 
> Ի դեպ, հիշյալ հանձնաժողովի մասին։ Փափազյանը հայտարարել է, թե այդ հանձնաողովում մենք չենք կարողանալու ապացուցել պատմական ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ «աճուրդում հաղթում են հարուստները»։ Այսինքն, ըստ նախկին արտգործնախարարի, Թուրքիան գնելու է հիշյալ հանձնաժողովի բոլոր մասնագետներին, այդ թվում՝ հայերին։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## murmushka

Ակցիա' առանց մոմերի
14:56 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

«Բարեկամություն» մետրոյի մոտ այսօր ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները խլել են «Միացում» նախաձեռնության վառվող մոմը:  Այլ մոմ ակցիայի մասնակիցները չէին վառում, քանի որ, իրենց բառերով, կրակը հատուկ բերել էին Ծիծեռնակաբերդից:

Արդյունքում ակցիան այսօր առանց հայ-թուրքական արձանգրությունները խորհրդանշող թղթիկներն այրելու էր անցկացվում:

Ոստիկաններն իրենց արարքը ոչ մի կերպ չեն բացատրել, այլ անընդհատ կրկնել են, որ իրենք համապատասխան հրաման ունեն: Ի դեպ, նրանք ակցիայի մասնակիցներից ավելի շուտ են եկել:

Ակցիայի մասնակիցները թղթիկների այրման համար այլ տարբերակ էին գտել: Նրանք թղթիկների հետ անցորդներին բաժանում էին լուցկիներ, որպեսզի ստորագրությունից հետո նրանք թղթիկները տանն այրեն: Եղան նաեւ անցորդներ, որոնք ուղղակի պատռեցին թղթիկները, իսկ ոմանք էլ համարձակություն ունեցան ու այրեցին հենց ոստիկանների աչքի առաջ:  Չնայած ոստիկանների ներկայությանը' շարունակվում էր ստորագրահավաքը ընդդեմ արձանագրությունների:

Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում նշեց «Միացում» նախաձեռնության անդամ, Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի մասնակից, 2-րդ կարգի հաշմանդամ Խաչատուր Խաչատրյանը' այս պահի դրությամբ արդեն մոտ 100 ստորագրություն կա: Քիչ ավելի ուշ  ակցիային միացավ նաեւ «Ժառանգության» ԱԺ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009), Tig (09.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ նախկին վարչապետ Հրանտ Բագրատյանն, այսօր խոսելով հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին, անդրադարձել է նաև Հայոց ցեղասպանության հարցին։ Նրա խոսքով՝ իրեն ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է, որ այդ փաստը եղել է, այլ ոչ թե որ եվրոպական երկիրը կընդունի կամ չի ընդունի Ցեղասպանությունը։ Նա նաև ասաց, որ Ցեղասպանության որքան ճանաչում կա կեսը իրենց իշխանության օրոք է եղել, և մեկն էլ ինքն է եղել, որ աշխատել է այդ ուղղությամբ, ինչի արդյուքնում 1995 թվականին Ռուսական դուման ընդունել է Հայոց Ցեղասպանության փաստը։
> 
> «Մենք հասկանում ենք, որ երբ որ Ցեղասպանության հարցը դնում ենք, չպիտի դարձնենք քաղաքականության անկյունաքար։ Ցեղասպանության հարցը պետք է արժանապատվաությամբ տանել»,– ասել է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

Մի քանի օր էլ կանցնի ու նախկին բոլոր չինովնիկները կհիշեն թե ինչքան լավն ու բարի են եղել, ինչպես են տքնել իրենց ժողովրդի համար: Լավա էս սահմանի հարցն էլ եղավ, թե չէ Բագրատյանին էլ տելեվիզրով ցույց չէին տա կամ էլ հարցազրույց վերցնեին, աչքիս մի օր էլ ես մի բանի շուրջ ասուլիս հրավիրեմ, հիշեմ, որ պապուս պապան տասնչորս թուրքա սպանել:Կամաց-կամաց սնկի պես կսկսեն գովաբանել ու մեջբերել իրենց արածներն ու չարածները, հույս ունեն կոծկել իրենց վրայի սևն ու վատը ու ցավալին էլ նայա, որ իրանց մոտ դա շատ լավ ստացվումա:
Քոչարյանին են մեղադրում, մի հատ հարցնեմ, իսկ ով իրան ասպարեզ բերեց, ե՞ս:
Էսի նմանա էն բանին, որ էրեխես գարշոկա նստում, հետո որ վերա կենում հանկարց աչքը ընկնումա գարշոկի պարունակությանը նենց զարմացածա նայում, կարծես ինքը դրա հետ հեչ կապ չունի, այլ ես եմ արել :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քանի օր էլ կանցնի ու նախկին բոլոր չինովնիկները կհիշեն թե ինչքան լավն ու բարի են եղել, ինչպես են տքնել իրենց ժողովրդի համար: Կամաց-կամաց սնկի պես կսկսեն գովաբանել ու մեջբերել իրենց արածներն ու չարածները, հույս ունեն կոծկել իրենց վրայի սևն ու վատը ու ցավալին էլ նայա, որ իրանց մոտ դա շատ լավ ստացվումա:
> Քոչարյանին են մեղադրում, մի հատ հարցնեմ, իսկ ով իրան ասպարեզ բերեց, ե՞ս:
> Էսի նմանա էն բանին, որ էրեխես գարշոկա նստում, հետո որ վերա կենում հանկարց աչքը ընկնումա գարշոկի պարունակությանը նենց զարմացածա նայում, կարծես ինքը դրա հետ հեչ կապ չունի, այլ ես եմ արել


Քոչարյանին երևի տատս ա ընտրել, Keyboard, ոչ թե դու՛ք (անձամբ քո ընտրությունը չգիտեմ, խոսում եմ ողջ ժողովրդի մասին):

Ուզած քաղաքական գործիչ էլ ունի թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական քայլեր, որոշումներ, գործողություններ: Մասնավորապես Քոչարյանին բերելը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սխալ կադրային քաղաքականություն էր, ինչն ինքն էլ ա ընդունում:

Բայց հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին, ու այո՛, համեմատելը ներկայիս եղածը նախկինի հետ տեղին է:

Ինչ ուզում ես խոսիր, մտածիր  և այլն, բայց ուրանալ որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ժամանակ արտաքին քաղաքականություն բարձր մակարդակի վրա էր, խիստ սխալ է: Ու փորձիր ռեալ համեմատել: ԻՆչու՞ ես վախենում համեմատությունից, ինչու՞ ես վատ զգում:

Միայն քննադատել նախկիններին, չէ՞:
Կետ առ կետ հիմա բոլորիդ համար պարզ ցույց է տրվում, որ քննադատության թիրախը որպես կանոն սխալ էր:

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Քոչարյանին երևի տատս ա ընտրել, Keyboard, ոչ թե դու՛ք (անձամբ քո ընտրությունը չգիտեմ, խոսում եմ ողջ ժողովրդի մասին):
> 
> Ուզած քաղաքական գործիչ էլ ունի թե՛ դրական, թե՛ բացասական քայլեր, որոշումներ, գործողություններ: Մասնավորապես Քոչարյանին բերելը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սխալ կադրային քաղաքականություն էր, ինչն ինքն էլ ա ընդունում:
> 
> Բայց հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին, ու այո՛, համեմատելը ներկայիս եղածը նախկինի հետ տեղին է:
> 
> Ինչ ուզում ես խոսիր, մտածիր  և այլն, բայց ուրանալ որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ժամանակ արտաքին քաղաքականություն բարձր մակարդակի վրա էր, խիստ սխալ է: Ու փորձիր ռեալ համեմատել: ԻՆչու՞ ես վախենում համեմատությունից, ինչու՞ ես վատ զգում:
> 
> Միայն քննադատել նախկիններին, չէ՞:
> Կետ առ կետ հիմա բոլորիդ համար պարզ ցույց է տրվում, որ քննադատության թիրախը որպես կանոն սխալ էր:


Սկսենք նրանից, որ քոչարյանին չեն ընտրել իրան նշանակել են, իսկ թե ով դու ինձանից լավ կիմանաս: Իսկ իմ ընտրությունն էլ դու լավ գիտես: :Wink: 
Ինչով է տեղին, նրանով, որ ասենք այն ժամանակ որոշ հույս կար որ մեր ժողովրդի ձայնը կանցնի հիմա չէ՞: 
Տեղին կլիներ այն ժամանակ, երբ այս հարցը լիներ, ոչ թե պոպուլիզմի հասնելու ու քաղաքականապես սատկածներին հետ բերելու համար, այլ լիներ ռեալ ու ժողովրդի համար:
Ոչ միայն քննադատել չի, եթե մարդը, գործիչը սխալվել է և ընդունում է դա շատ լավ է, բայց ինչն է ինձ ստիպելու նրան հավատալը էլի ու էլի, մեղայական խոսքերն ու սրան նրան տականք ու կաշառակեր անվանաելը՞, չէ էլի համաձայն եմ քո հետ բայց մեկը, որ ինձ մնա ես ոչոքի չեմ հավատում, առավելևս սխալվածներին ու նաև չեմ հավատում էն բանին, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները կարան ինչ-որ որոշիչ կամ ճակատագրական բան անեն, առանց ԴԱԲՌՈ-ի, որը անգամ չգիտեմ էլ թե որտեղիցա տրվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Սկսենք նրանից, որ քոչարյանին չեն ընտրել իրան նշանակել են, իսկ թե ով դու ինձանից լավ կիմանաս: Իսկ իմ ընտրությունն էլ դու լավ գիտես:
> Ինչով է տեղին, նրանով, որ ասենք այն ժամանակ որոշ հույս կար որ մեր ժողովրդի ձայնը կանցնի հիմա չէ՞: 
> Տեղին կլիներ այն ժամանակ, երբ այս հարցը լիներ, ոչ թե պոպուլիզմի հասնելու ու քաղաքականապես սատկածներին հետ բերելու համար, այլ լիներ ռեալ ու ժողովրդի համար:
> Ոչ միայն քննադատել չի, եթե մարդը, գործիչը սխալվել է և ընդունում է դա շատ լավ է, բայց ինչն է ինձ ստիպելու նրան հավատալը էլի ու էլի, մեղայական խոսքերն ու սրան նրան տականք ու կաշառակեր անվանաելը՞, չէ էլի համաձայն եմ քո հետ բայց մեկը, որ ինձ մնա ես ոչոքի չեմ հավատում, առավելևս սխալվածներին ու նաև չեմ հավատում էն բանին, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունները կարան ինչ-որ որոշիչ կամ ճակատագրական բան անեն, առանց ԴԱԲՌՈ-ի, որը անգամ չգիտեմ էլ թե որտեղիցա տրվում:


Արի չխեղաթյուրենք:
Երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Քոչարյանին դարձրեց վարչապետ, ողջ ժողովուրդն ու քաղաքական դաշտը, չնչին բացառություններով, ծափողջյուններով դա ընդունեց: Սա մեկ: Երկրորդ, 98-ին Քոչարյանը անկախ նրանից, որ իրավունք չուներ առաջադրվելու ու հենց իր առաջադրվելը սահմանադրական կարգի խախտում էր, իրան ձայն են տվել ահռելի մեծ քանակով բնակիչներ, անգամ հնարավոր է, որ ինքն իսկապես անցել է: Սա երկու՛:

Ես չեմ հավատում ՈՉ ՄԻ քաղաքական գործչի:
Ես լսում եմ բոլորին ու կատարում սեփական վերլուծությունները: Բայց դա էս թեմայի քննարկման առարկա չի:

Հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրերից: Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ է համեմատությունը սխալ: Ցույց տուր կետ,  որը կնշանակի, որ այդ հին գործիչները խաբում են, ստում, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ անում... Ավելին, նրանք առաջարկում են իշխանություններին այն ժամանակվա փաստաթղթերը բացել, որպեսզի բոլոր կարողանան համեմատել նաև կոնկրետ փաստերով:

Պոպուլիզմի մասին:
Բոլորը չգիտես ինչի խոսում են, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն իբր լռել է:
Նախ հասկանանք, որ էս ֆորմատում Տեր-Պետրոսյանն անհատ չէ, այլ ներկայացնում է կառույց՝ ՀԱԿ-ը: Ու այս խոսողները ևս ՀԱԿ անդամներ են:

Ահա սա հենց ՀԱԿ-ի խոսքն է, ու շատ ավելի արժեքավոր, քան ՀՅԴ դիետիկ հացադուլները կամ ժառանգության ձևական թղթաբանություններն ու Րաֆիի հայերենի բառարանների կազմումը: 

Այսօրվա Փափազյանի ու Բագրատյանի, երեկվա Զուրաբյանի ու Բոջալյանի, այլոց այս վերլուծական համեմատությունները շատ ավելի մեծ գործ են, քան այդ 12 կուսակցությունների համատեղ հայտարարությունը:

Ինչու՞ չպիտի համեմատվի:
Բա հենց պետք ա համեմատվի, որ բոլորդ տեսնեք, թե ում հետ գործ ունեք (իշխանություն), մինչդեռ ում դեմ եք պայքարում (ՀԱԿ):

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ինչ՞ են կարծում թուրքերը ըստ "Ազատություն" ռադիոկայանի  :Smile: 

http://www.armenialiberty.org/video/3426.html

----------


## Chuk

Փափազյանի ասուլիսից փոքր-ինչ ավելի մանրամասն.




> *ՍՓՅՈՒՌՔԸ ԴԵՌ ՄԵՌԱԾ ՉԷ*
> 
> Հայաստանի ԱԳ նախկին նախարար, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ Վահան Փափազյանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի համահայկական ուղեւորությունից տպավորություն է ստացել, որ Սփյուռքը դեռ մեռած չէ: “Այդ ուղեւորությունն այլ տեսանկյունից գնահատելու կարիք չունի: Ճիշտ են այն մարդիկ, որ ասում են` եթե ասելու բան ուներ, նրանց հետ քննարկելու հարց ուներ, պետք է մինչ նախաստորագրելը գնար: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ գնալը: Գնաց ասելու`գիտեք, ժողովուրդ, ասեք ձեր կարծիքը մի հարցի շուրջ, որն արդեն ես հաստատել եմ”, ասել է Փափազյանը: ԱԳ նախկին նախարարը նշել է, որ օր օրի հասարակության գիտակցող հատվածի ռեակցիան այդ արձանագրությունների հարցում դառնում է ավելի չհանդուրժող, սուր: Ավելին, շատ-շատերը դեռ չեն ուզում գիտակցել, թե ինչ է պատահել: “Երբ վերջանա ամեն ինչ, ստորագրվեն արձանագրությունները, չգիտեմ` ինչպես կարտահայտեն իրենց դժգոհությունը, բայց որ այն ավելի է աճելու, սրվելու, փաստ”, նշել է նա:
> 
> *Զուգահեռ` մեկ փաթեթի մեջ*
> 
> ԼՂ խնդիրը եղել է հայ-թուրքական բանակցությունների բաղադրիչներից մեկը, ասել է Վահան Փափազյանը: “Եվ հիմա էլ հայ-թուրքական եւ ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության խնդրի կարգավորումներն ընթանում են զուգահեռ եւ մեկ փաթեթի մեջ”, նշել է նա: Ըստ Փափազյանի`”1991թվականից սկսած նախապայմաներ չեն  եղել, եղել է նախապայման` Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ կապված: Ես այն ժամանակ բախտ եմ ունեցել շփվելու Թուրքիայի մի շարք արտգործնախարարների հետ, եւ իմ բանակցությունների ընթացքում բոլորի հետ էլ եղել է մի խնդիր` ԼՂ հարցը: Ուրիշ հարց չի եղել: Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը միշտ առկա է  հայ-թուրքական բանակցություններում”, տեղեկացրել է նա` հավելելով, որ իշխանությունների պնդումները, թե արձանագրություններում Ղարաբաղի հարցը չկա, բացահայտ սուտ են: “Վաղը արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց հետո հարցը կտեղափոխվի խորհրդարաններ` վավերացման կամ չվավերացման, կամ էլ երկարաձգման: Բայց  որեւէ կասկած չկա, որ այս փաստաթղթերը ուժի մեջ կմտնեն միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցում տեղի ունենա որոշակի առաջընթաց: Որոշակի առաջընթաց ասելով` շատ պարզ է, թե ինչ հասկանալ` Ղարաբաղի  5 շրջաններից հայկական զինուժի դուրսբերում: Շատ հաճախ ենք հարցեր լսում, որ ընդդիմությունը, ի դեմս Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի, այստեղ վատ բան չի տեսնում` մեջբերելով Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խոսքերը հանրահավաքի ժամանակ: Այո, դա այդպես է. որպես ազգի համար պատասխանատու գործիչներ` գտնում ենք, որ, այո, ԼՂ-ի հարցը պետք է լուծվի: Իհարկե, պետք է լուծվի, բա ինչ: Մինչեւ երբ պետք է Հայաստանը մնա պատերազմի վերսկսման վտանգի առջեւ, եւ բացի դիվանագիտական լուծումից, ինչ լուծում կարելի է առաջարկել: Այլ հարց է, որ 1997-1998 թթ. փաթեթային, փուլային լուծումները, որ առաջարկվում էին, ավելի լավն էին, քան Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները”, նշել է նա: ԱԳ նախկին նախարարի կարծիքով, տարածքների հանձնման խնդիր միշտ էլ կա: “Այլ խդիր է, թե երբ, ոնց, ինչ հերթականությամբ, որ տարածքը պետք է պահպանվի, միջանցքի խնդիրը ոնց պիտի լինի, պիտի ապառազմականացվե՞ն այդ տարածքները, թե ոչ”, մանրամասնել է ԱԳ նախկին նախարարը:
> 
> *Գիտի, բայց չի ասում*
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## keyboard

> Արի չխեղաթյուրենք:
> Երբ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Քոչարյանին դարձրեց վարչապետ, ողջ ժողովուրդն ու քաղաքական դաշտը, չնչին բացառություններով, ծափողջյուններով դա ընդունեց: Սա մեկ: Երկրորդ, 98-ին Քոչարյանը անկախ նրանից, որ իրավունք չուներ առաջադրվելու ու հենց իր առաջադրվելը սահմանադրական կարգի խախտում էր, իրան ձայն են տվել ահռելի մեծ քանակով բնակիչներ, անգամ հնարավոր է, որ ինքն իսկապես անցել է: Սա երկու՛:
> 
> Ես չեմ հավատում ՈՉ ՄԻ քաղաքական գործչի:
> Ես լսում եմ բոլորին ու կատարում սեփական վերլուծությունները: Բայց դա էս թեմայի քննարկման առարկա չի:
> 
> Հիմա խոսում ենք կոնկրետ հայ-թուրքական պայմանագրերից: Ցույց տուր, թե որտեղ է համեմատությունը սխալ: Ցույց տուր կետ,  որը կնշանակի, որ այդ հին գործիչները խաբում են, ստում, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ անում... Ավելին, նրանք առաջարկում են իշխանություններին այն ժամանակվա փաստաթղթերը բացել, որպեսզի բոլոր կարողանան համեմատել նաև կոնկրետ փաստերով:
> 
> Պոպուլիզմի մասին:
> ...


Չեմ խեղաթյուրում, բայց դու քո վելուծություններն ես անում, ես՝ իմը: Ու  եթե դու լավատեսորեն ես նայում ամեն ինչին, ես՝ հակառակը:
Եթե դու պնդում ես, որ Քոչարյանին ծափերով ողջունեցին, ապա նույն պատմությունը հիմա է կրկնվում, բայց քանի որ թեման դրանում չի չեմ շարունակում և չեմ ուզում գերեզմանից հանեմ նրանց, ովքեր իրականում մեղավոր էին, որ քոչարյանը ծափերով ողջունվեց ու նաև այն, որ հենց սխալ կադրային քաղաքականության հետևանքն է այսօրվա իմ ու քո պայքարը և իմ չհասկանալու հանգամանքն էլ նայա, որ ՀԱԿ նա թե մյուսնա, նախկինում սխալա արել հիմա ուզումա ուղղի՞, իսկ ասենք ոնց անենք, որ մի հատ էլ չսխալվեն, որ մի քսան տար հետո էլի չգան ուզենան էլի ուղղեն: Ես էս ամենից ելք չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ, սրանք բոլորն էլ մի սանրի կտավ են, բոլորն էլ մեկը մեկին ասել ռւսի պադիգռիված են անում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ խեղաթյուրում, բայց դու քո վելուծություններն ես անում, ես՝ իմը: Ու  եթե դու լավատեսորեն ես նայում ամեն ինչին, ես՝ հակառակը:
> Եթե դու պնդում ես, որ Քոչարյանին ծափերով ողջունեցին, ապա նույն պատմությունը հիմա է կրկնվում, բայց քանի որ թեման դրանում չի չեմ շարունակում և չեմ ուզում գերեզմանից հանեմ նրանց, ովքեր իրականում մեղավոր էին, որ քոչարյանը ծափերով ողջունվեց ու նաև այն, որ հենց սխալ կադրային քաղաքականության հետևանքն է այսօրվա իմ ու քո պայքարը և իմ չհասկանալու հանգամանքն էլ նայա, որ ՀԱԿ նա թե մյուսնա, նախկինում սխալա արել հիմա ուզումա ուղղի՞, իսկ ասենք ոնց անենք, որ մի հատ էլ չսխալվեն, որ մի քսան տար հետո էլի չգան ուզենան էլի ուղղեն: Ես էս ամենից ելք չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ, սրանք բոլորն էլ մի սանրի կտավ են, բոլորն էլ մեկը մեկին ասել ռւսի պադիգռիված են անում:


Փաստորեն արդեն ընդունեցիր, որ ծափողջյուններով են դիմավորել:
Սկզբի համար վատ չի:

Հիմա հաջորդ կետը. Ով ուզում է լինել, սխալ գործելու հավանականություն կա:

Տարբերակ 1. Վառե՛լ բոլորին ու ինքնահրկիզվել:
Տարբերակ 2. Վերլուծել ամեն ինչը ու տեսնել, որ ՀԱԿ-ում իսկական ուղեղներ կան ու որ այդ մարդկանց քաղաքականությունը հիմնականում ճիշտ է եղել:
Տարբերակ 3. Շարունակել հայհոյել ՀԱԿ-ին, պայքարել ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ:

Կարծում եմ, որ քո ընտրությունը երրորդը կլինի  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Փաստորեն արդեն ընդունեցիր, որ ծափողջյուններով են դիմավորել:
> Սկզբի համար վատ չի:
> 
> Հիմա հաջորդ կետը. Ով ուզում է լինել, սխալ գործելու հավանականություն կա:
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Վառե՛լ բոլորին ու ինքնահրկիզվել:
> Տարբերակ 2. Վերլուծել ամեն ինչը ու տեսնել, որ ՀԱԿ-ում իսկական ուղեղներ կան ու որ այդ մարդկանց քաղաքականությունը հիմնականում ճիշտ է եղել:
> Տարբերակ 3. Շարունակել հայհոյել ՀԱԿ-ին, պայքարել ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ:
> 
> *Կարծում եմ, որ քո ընտրությունը երրորդը կլինի*


Ինչպես օրինակ՝ վազգենմանուկյաններինը, դաշնակներինը, տիգրանկարապետյաններինը, ախքերինը և այլն: Մի երկու օր առաջ երկիր մեդիան էի նայում, էս արձանագրությունների մասին էին խոսում, մեկ էլ մեջը Լևոնի դեմ ինչ որ բաներ մտավ նենց սահուն ձևով :LOL:  Էս պահին իբր պայքարում են էս արձանագրությունների դեմ, իբր պոտության մասին են մտածում, բայց չեն մոռանում Լևոնի դեմ քայլեր անելը, որտև դրա համար սերոժը պարգևատրելու ա տարբեր ձևերով՝ մի կուշտ փոր քյաբաբից մինչև գույնզգույն պաշտոններ:

----------


## keyboard

> Փաստորեն արդեն ընդունեցիր, որ ծափողջյուններով են դիմավորել:
> Սկզբի համար վատ չի:
> 
> Հիմա հաջորդ կետը. Ով ուզում է լինել, սխալ գործելու հավանականություն կա:
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Վառե՛լ բոլորին ու ինքնահրկիզվել:
> Տարբերակ 2. Վերլուծել ամեն ինչը ու տեսնել, որ ՀԱԿ-ում իսկական ուղեղներ կան ու որ այդ մարդկանց քաղաքականությունը հիմնականում ճիշտ է եղել:
> Տարբերակ 3. Շարունակել հայհոյել ՀԱԿ-ին, պայքարել ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ:
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ քո ընտրությունը երրորդը կլինի



Չէ, արի երկխոսության չվերածենք, բայց պատասխանեմ, ուշադրի կարդա  *"եթե դու պնդում ես"* իմ գրած արտահայտությունը: :Wink: 
Հիմա հաջորդ կետը.
առաջին ենթակետդ վիրաորանք չեմ համարում, քո մասին շատ դրական արտահայտվող ինձ մտերմ մարդկանց կարծիքի հիման վրա :Wink: 
Երկրորդ ենթակետի համար ասեմ, որ էդ իսկական ուղեղները, նայած թե ում համար են իսկական և իսկական ասլեը գործով են ապացուցում, ինչը ցավոք մինչև օրս նրանց չի հաջովել և խստագույնս կասկածում եմ որ կհաջողվի:
Երրորդ ենթակետդ
Ես չեմ հայհոյում, այլ ինչպես և դու վերլուծում եմ ու իրար հետևից շարում քո նշած ռեալ ուղեղներ անցած ճանապարհը: Ես նրանց դեմ չեմ պայքարում, այլ ժողովրդին խաբողների և՛ իշխանության, և՛ ընդդիմության անունից հանդես եկողների:
Կարծում եմ, որ կարծիքդ ոչ կոռեկտ էր :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, արի երկխոսության չվերածենք, բայց պատասխանեմ, ուշադրի կարդա  *"եթե դու պնդում ես"* իմ գրած արտահայտությունը:
> Հիմա հաջորդ կետը.
> առաջին ենթակետդ վիրաորանք չեմ համարում, քո մասին շատ դրական արտահայտվող ինձ մտերմ մարդկանց կարծիքի հիման վրա
> Երկրորդ ենթակետի համար ասեմ, որ էդ իսկական ուղեղները, նայած թե ում համար են իսկական և իսկական ասլեը գործով են ապացուցում, ինչը ցավոք մինչև օրս նրանց չի հաջովել և խստագույնս կասկածում եմ որ կհաջողվի:
> Երրորդ ենթակետդ
> Ես չեմ հայհոյում, այլ ինչպես և դու վերլուծում եմ ու իրար հետևից շարում քո նշած ռեալ ուղեղներ անցած ճանապարհը: Ես նրանց դեմ չեմ պայքարում, այլ ժողովրդին խաբողների և՛ իշխանության, և՛ ընդդիմության անունից հանդես եկողների:
> Կարծում եմ, որ կարծիքդ ոչ կոռեկտ էր


Այդ դեպքում շտապեցի ասել «սկզբի համար վատ չի»  :LOL: 

Եթե քո վերլուծությունը սա ա.
«Մի քանի օր էլ կանցնի ու նախկին բոլոր չինովնիկները կհիշեն թե ինչքան լավն ու բարի են եղել, ինչպես են տքնել իրենց ժողովրդի համար: Լավա էս սահմանի հարցն էլ եղավ, թե չէ Բագրատյանին էլ տելեվիզրով ցույց չէին տա կամ էլ հարցազրույց վերցնեին, աչքիս մի օր էլ ես մի բանի շուրջ ասուլիս հրավիրեմ, հիշեմ, որ պապուս պապան տասնչորս թուրքա սպանել:Կամաց-կամաց սնկի պես կսկսեն գովաբանել ու մեջբերել իրենց արածներն ու չարածները, հույս ունեն կոծկել իրենց վրայի սևն ու վատը ու ցավալին էլ նայա, որ իրանց մոտ դա շատ լավ ստացվումա:»

Ապա ես այլևս ասելիք չունեմ:
Միայն նորից առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ տեսակետներին ու տեսնել, կա նրանց խոսքում որևէ բան, որն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, կեղծ է, սուտ է:

Պնդում եմ, որ չկա ու քո այդ գնահատականը ոչ թե վերլուծական մակարդակի է, այլ էմոցիոնալ:

հ.գ. Վիրավորական բան ես չեմ գրել ոչ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ (ինքնահրկիզվելը քեզ չէր ուղված այլ ընդհանուր տակտիկայի տարբերակ էր՝ առաջարկված բոլորիս), իսկ այս գրառումովս էլ բոլորովին կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում քո վերլուծական ընդունականությունները, միաժամանակ նշելով, որ իմ գնահատականով այդ գրածդ զուտ էմոցիոնալ հարթության էր:

----------


## Chuk

Խիստ տարօրինակ է, ոմանց մոտեցումը:
Երբ չեն խոսում, մեղադրվում են լռելու մեջ, երբ խոսում են, անպայման որևէ մեղադրական բան են գտնում «իրանց սրբացնում են» տիպի չհիմնավորված որևէ միտք  :Think: 

Վերջն ա:
Սաղ խնդիրները թողած էլի Լևոն, էլի ՀԱԿ...
Զավեշտ ա, դաշնակցական մտածողություն  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Խիստ տարօրինակ է, ոմանց մոտեցումը:
> Երբ չեն խոսում, մեղադրվում են լռելու մեջ, երբ խոսում են, անպայման որևէ մեղադրական բան են գտնում «իրանց սրբացնում են» տիպի չհիմնավորված որևէ միտք 
> 
> Վերջն ա:
> Սաղ խնդիրները թողած էլի Լևոն, էլի ՀԱԿ...
> Զավեշտ ա, դաշնակցական մտածողություն


Ու մեկ էլ կտեսնես ՀԱԿ-ին լռելու համար մեղադրողը պաշտպանում ա վազգենմանուկյանին, որ գելյ դլյա դուշան քսել ա վրեն ու մտել ա... հանրային քննարկումներ ա անում: Շատ հանրային դեմք ա է, ողջ հանրությունը արդեն իրա դեմքը տեսել ա, տեսել ա՝ ոնց ա լծվել մարտի մեկը կոծկելու գործին, ոնց ա հիմա լռում էս արձանագրությունների մասին, բայց էդ սաղ մի կողմ, դրանք կարևոր չի, կարևորը, որ Լևոնը հիմա միտինգ չի անում, ՀԱԿ-ը լռում ա, ՀԱԿ-ը լավը չի, քխ ա ՀԱԿ-ը: Բայց որ միտինգ աներ, կասեին՝ ներսից խարխլում ա պետության հիմքերը, որ շատ զիջումների գնանք, մասոնական, հրեական ագենտ, չգիտեմ ինչ հեքիաթներ: լրիվ հայլուր վիճակ ա, կաղկանձից ու բարբաջանքից բացի ոչ մի բան:

----------


## keyboard

> Այդ դեպքում շտապեցի ասել «սկզբի համար վատ չի» 
> 
> Եթե քո վերլուծությունը սա ա.
> «Մի քանի օր էլ կանցնի ու նախկին բոլոր չինովնիկները կհիշեն թե ինչքան լավն ու բարի են եղել, ինչպես են տքնել իրենց ժողովրդի համար: Լավա էս սահմանի հարցն էլ եղավ, թե չէ Բագրատյանին էլ տելեվիզրով ցույց չէին տա կամ էլ հարցազրույց վերցնեին, աչքիս մի օր էլ ես մի բանի շուրջ ասուլիս հրավիրեմ, հիշեմ, որ պապուս պապան տասնչորս թուրքա սպանել:Կամաց-կամաց սնկի պես կսկսեն գովաբանել ու մեջբերել իրենց արածներն ու չարածները, հույս ունեն կոծկել իրենց վրայի սևն ու վատը ու ցավալին էլ նայա, որ իրանց մոտ դա շատ լավ ստացվումա:»
> 
> Ապա ես այլևս ասելիք չունեմ:
> Միայն նորից առաջարկում եմ ծանոթանալ տեսակետներին ու տեսնել, կա նրանց խոսքում որևէ բան, որն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, կեղծ է, սուտ է:
> 
> Պնդում եմ, որ չկա ու քո այդ գնահատականը ոչ թե վերլուծական մակարդակի է, այլ էմոցիոնալ:
> ...


Եթե անգամ էմոցիոնալա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալա, բայց էմոցիոնալ չի, ուղղակի ես իմ համար մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, եթե շանսը եղելա ու բաց եմ թողել ու դրանից մարդիկ են տուժել, դժվար թե ես կարողանամ էդ մարդկանց համոզեմ ասելով՝ "կներեք, ես հասկացել եմ, որ սխալ եմ արել ու եկել եմ, որ իմ սխալն ուղղեմ, տվեք ինձ ևս մեկ շանս" ես, էսպես եմ մտածում, սխալա դա թե ճիշտ դա էլ ժամանակը ցույց կտա: Մենակ տեսակետներին ծանոթանալն ու խելացի բաներ ասելը ինձ համար հիմք չի, որ հավատամ, որ հեսա վաղը սև մածուն են արտադրելու: Տա Աստված մի առիթի կհանդիպենք, մանրամասն կզրուցենք էս թեմայի շուրջ, դու կզգաս, որ ես էմոցիոնալ չեմ խոսում, չգիտեմ ստեղ ինչքանովա հաջողվում ինձ ներկայացնել էս ամենը: Յուրաքանչյուրն էլ մի երկու գիրք կարդա խելացի բաներ կասի: Բայց մեկա, ոչ մեկը, ոեալ, ժողովրդի օգտին, ոչ մի բան չի անում, խոսում են խոսում, տեսակետներ առաջադրում, իշխանություններին քննադատում, սրանքել իրենց հերթին ընդդիմությանը: Դու լավ գիտես, որ ես կուսակցական պատկանելություն չունեմ, ավտոյիս համարներն էլ նենց չի որ գայիշնիկների վրով քշեմ, ոչ մի իշխանական լծակ էլ չունեմ բիզնես ծավալալու կամ փոխեր լվալու համար և կարծիքս անկողմնակալ է, այո կսատարեմ Մանուկյանին, բայց էլի ոչ միակողմանի, իր արած սխալների համար էլ բացատրություն կպահանջեմ, թերևս, սխալը սխալ է մնում:
Հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ աննպատակա էս ամենը, եթե արդյունքում *ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ* գալու կռիվնա

----------


## Վիշապ

Լևոնը իր կարծիքն ասեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, Լևոնից ի՞նչ ենք ուզում։ Իմ կարծիքով այս պահին Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ–ի լռությունը ավելի շատ բան է ասում, քան այս թուղթ վառող, Ծիծեռնակաբերդի կրակով հմայիլներ ու կախարդանքներ անող, «Նալբանդյան հեռացիր» ու «դեմ» ստորագրող մարդակույտը, առանց դույզն ինչ մտածելու, որ այս ողջ կլոունությանը բանի տեղ դնող չկա, խաղը ծախած ա, սուդյան էլ առած ա։ Մտածեք ավելի պրակտիկ բաների մասին, ասենք ինչպես կարելի է թուրքական տռուսիկներ ներմուծելու մենաշնորհ ձեռք բերել։

----------


## keyboard

> Լևոնը իր կարծիքն ասեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, Լևոնից ի՞նչ ենք ուզում։ Իմ կարծիքով այս պահին Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ–ի լռությունը ավելի շատ բան է ասում, քան այս թուղթ վառող, Ծիծեռնակաբերդի կրակով հմայիլներ ու կախարդանքներ անող, «Նալբանդյան հեռացիր» ու «դեմ» ստորագրող մարդակույտը, առանց դույզն ինչ մտածելու, որ այս ողջ կլոունությանը բանի տեղ դնող չկա, խաղը ծախած ա, սուդյան էլ առած ա։ Մտածեք ավելի պրակտիկ բաների մասին, ասենք ինչպես կարելի է թուրքական տռուսիկներ ներմուծելու մենաշնորհ ձեռք բերել։


Ես էլ չհասկացա, թե Լևոնը, որտեղից ընգավ ստեղ, ու ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի լռությունը ինձ սկի չէր էլ մտահոգում, որտև որ գոռում էլ են առանձնապես բան չի փոխվում, որ լռումեն էլ, բայց չգիտեմ ընչի, դոշ տված ՀԱԿ-ի լռությունն են մեջբերում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> այո կսատարեմ Մանուկյանին, բայց էլի ոչ միակողմանի, իր արած սխալների համար էլ բացատրություն կպահանջեմ, թերևս, սխալը սխալ է մնում:


Մտածողությունդ խիստ տարօրինակ ա, որտև քիչ առաջ գրել էիր.



> որ ՀԱԿ նա թե մյուսնա, նախկինում սխալա արել հիմա ուզումա ուղղի՞, իսկ ասենք ոնց անենք, որ մի հատ էլ չսխալվեն, որ մի քսան տար հետո էլի չգան ուզենան էլի ուղղեն: Ես էս ամենից ելք չեմ տեսնում, քանի որ, սրանք բոլորն էլ մի սանրի կտավ են, բոլորն էլ մեկը մեկին ասել ռւսի պադիգռիված են անում:


Ու ընդհանուր ասում էիր, որ նախկինում սխալվածը չպիտի խոսի (բառացի դա չես ասել, իմաստն ա դա):
Բայց փաստորեն ընդամենը անձերի ընտրություն ա: Շատ լավ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլ չհասկացա, թե Լևոնը, որտեղից ընգավ ստեղ, ու ասենք ՀԱԿ-ի լռությունը ինձ սկի չէր էլ մտահոգում, որտև որ գոռում էլ են առանձնապես բան չի փոխվում, որ լռումեն էլ, բայց չգիտեմ ընչի, դոշ տված ՀԱԿ-ի լռությունն են մեջբերում


Լևոնը ընգավ ստեղ, որովհետև մադամեկը հիշեց թե Ռոբին ով ասպարեզ բերեց, կարծես Ռոբը բակտերոլոգիական զենք էր, որից պրծում չկա։ Մի հարցնող լինի, Սերժի՞ն ով թողեց դառնա պրեզիդենտ։

----------

Հայկօ (10.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

> Մտածողությունդ խիստ տարօրինակ ա, որտև քիչ առաջ գրել էիր.
> 
> Ու ընդհանուր ասում էիր, որ նախկինում սխալվածը չպիտի խոսի (բառացի դա չես ասել, իմաստն ա դա):
> Բայց փաստորեն ընդամենը անձերի ընտրություն ա: Շատ լավ


Չէ տարօրինակ չի նայի, "*թերևս, սխալը սխալ է մնում:*" էս կիսանախադասությունը ամեն ինչ ասումա: Էլի եմ ասում կլինի Մանուկըանը թե պողոսյանը սխալը սխալ է մնում, եթե վերաբերվումա մի ամբողջ ազգի, իսկ նախկինում սխալվածը չեմ ասում լռի, այլ գոնե նենց ցույց չտա թե իբր ինքը հենց նոր երկնքից իջավ:
Անձերը ստեղ կապ չունեն, կարորը գաղափարնա ինչպես դու էիր ասում:

----------


## keyboard

> Լևոնը ընգավ ստեղ, որովհետև մադամեկը հիշեց թե Ռոբին ով ասպարեզ բերեց, կարծես Ռոբը բակտերոլոգիական զենք էր, որից պրծում չկա։ Մի հարցնող լինի, Սերժի՞ն ով թողեց դառնա պրեզիդենտ։


Դե ասենք թե, որ դու կարծում ես, որ Լևենը ասպարեզ բերեց դա ուրիշ բանա, բայց թե իրականում ով, բա դե եսի՞մ…
Մեկել եդ հիշողը ես էմ եղել, իսկ որ մի հատել ասենք քեզ ոչ կոռռեկտ արտահայտություն թույլ տվիր կարողա հետևանքների տակից դուրս չգաս

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՍԵՎ ՍԻՐՏ, ԲԵԳԼԱՐՅԱՆԻ...*
> 
> Վաղը, հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորագրվելու են հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները: Ընդ որում, ստորագրվելու են այն տեսքով, ինչպես ներկայացվել են հանրությանը: Դրան չի խանգարի անգամ այն, որ մեր արտաքին գործերի նախարարությունը, թերեւս միտումնավոր, անգլերեն տեքստից որոշ արտահայտություններ ճշգրիտ չի թարգմանել, իշխանական քարոզչությանը հնարավորություն տալով խաղալ հենց այդ արտահայտություններով: Չի խանգարի սփյուռքի բողոքը, ոչ էլ մի քանի կուսակցությունների ակցիաները: Չի խանգարի ոչինչ, որովհետեւ այդպիսին է Հայաստանի իշխանության բնույթը՝ նա վաղուց ոչ մի կապ չունի Հայաստանի պետության ու ժողովրդի իրական շահերի ու ձգտումների հետ:
> 
> Թե ում էր պետք այս վեց շաբաթների համազգային միմոսությունը՝ այդպես էլ մնաց անհայտ: Թեեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, իրեն հատուկ անկեղծությամբ, մի քանի անգամ հայտարարեց, որ ոչինչ չի խանգարի այդ արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը, եւ միամիտ է նա, ով կարծում է, թե իրեն կարելի է վախեցնել: Սրանք համազգային այս ողջ անհեթեթության ընթացքում ասված թերեւս ամենաանկեղծ խոսքերն էին: Անկեղծությամբ Սերժ Սարգսյանին չզիջեցին նրա կուսակիցները, որոնք բողոքողներին անվանեցին տականքներ ու Հայաստանի թշնամիներ, ըստ էության: Եւ անկեղծության այդ պահերին նրանք ազգին բացահայտեցին, որ այս նախաձեռնությունն իրենցը չէ, իրենց շեֆինը չէ, իրենք կապ չունեն:
> 
> Փորձագետները նշում են, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի համազգային ուղեւորության նպատակն ընդամենը Օբամայի մոտ ընկնելն էր: Սակայն Օբաման բավարարվեց հեռախոսազրույցով, որի իրական բովանդակությունն այդպես էլ անհայտ կմնա հանրությանը: Չի բացառվում, որ հեռախոսազրույց տեղի չի էլ ունեցել, սակայն Հայաստանի իշխանությանը թույլատրել են Օբամայի անունից մի քանի արտահայտություն հնչեցնել: Զուր չէ, որ այդ հեռախոսազրույցը արդեն քանի օր պտտում է Հայաստանի ողջ հեռուստաեթերը: Փորձագետները նշում են, որ դրանով Սերժ Սարգսյանը համակարգին ուզում է ցույց տալ, որ իր թիկունքում ոչ այլ ոք է, քան աշխարհի տերը: Որպեսզի բոլորը հասկանան ու մտքներով էլ չանցկացնեն “թռնել” իրենից:
> 
> Բավական հիմնավոր տեսակետ է, եթե հաշվի առնենք հանգամանքը, որ մնացյալ ամեն ինչ մի տեսակ անտրամաբանական է: Հայաստանի իշխանությունը թերեւս գիտե, որ իր խոսքին ոչ ոք Հայաստանում ու սփյուռքում չի հավատում: Միաժամանակ, այդ խոսքը որեւէ արժեք չունի աշխարհում, որը, հենց ՀՀԿ խոսնակների խոստովանությամբ, առաջ է տանում իր քաղաքականությունը, առանց հաշվի առնելու Հայաստանի կարծիքը: Գուցե անկեղծ էր կրկին Սերժ Սարգսյանը, երբ ասում էր, թե ինքը կուզեր ոչ թե 100 սադրիչ ցուցարար, այլ իրապես բազմահազարանոց բողոքի լուրջ ցույցեր: Սակայն ո՞ւմ եւ ինչի՞ համար: Արդյոք այս ընթացքում Հայաստանի իշխանությունը կատարել է քայլեր, որոնք կնպաստեին Հայաստանում հասարակական կյանքի աշխուժացմանը, հանրային կարծիքի ձեւավորմանը եւ այլն: Ըստ այդմ, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը հայտնվել է իր իսկ փորած փոսի մեջ, եւ անիմաստ է աջակցություն ակնկալել սեփական ժողովրդից, որին հետեւողականորեն կամազրկել ու ստորացրել են:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ նախկինում սխալվածը չեմ ասում լռի, այլ գոնե նենց ցույց չտա թե իբր ինքը հենց նոր երկնքից իջավ:


Գրում եմ երրորդ անգամ. ցույց տուր կետ, որտեղ այդ անձինք սխալ բան են ասել:
Մենակ էդ դեպքում երկնքից ընկած թեզդ ճշմարտանման կլինի, հակառակ դեպքում ժամանակս ես վատնում:

----------


## keyboard

> Գրում եմ երրորդ անգամ. ցույց տուր կետ, որտեղ այդ անձինք սխալ բան են ասել:
> Մենակ էդ դեպքում երկնքից ընկած թեզդ ճշմարտանման կլինի, հակառակ դեպքում ժամանակս ես վատնում:


Դե ասում եմ էլի, էդ նույն ճիշտ բաները ես ու դու էլ ենք կարողանում ասել, հետո՞
Էդ ինչ ա տալիս մեզ, որ մենք դա ասեցինք ու դա լավ է՞ 
Ոչ մի կետ էլ ցույց տալու ցանկություն չունեմ, ժամանակը իմ ասածները կետերով հերթով ցույց կտա

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ասում եմ էլի, էդ նույն ճիշտ բաները ես ու դու էլ ենք կարողանում ասել, հետո՞
> Էդ ինչ ա տալիս մեզ, որ մենք դա ասեցինք ու դա լավ է՞ 
> Ոչ մի կետ էլ ցույց տալու ցանկություն չունեմ, ժամանակը իմ ասածները կետերով հերթով ցույց կտա


Փաստորեն նրանք երկնքից չեն ընկել, այլ հստակ ցույց են տվել, որ իրենց քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի լավն է եղել:

Շնորհակալություն անկեղծության համար:

----------


## keyboard

> Փաստորեն նրանք երկնքից չեն ընկել, այլ հստակ ցույց են տվել, որ իրենց քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի լավն է եղել:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն անկեղծության համար:


Դե դրա համար էլ էսօր սենց հիսքանչ պետություն ունենք,որ նրանք ավելի լավն են եղել, ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ, որ գոնե տենց բանի հավատացողներ կան:

----------


## Քամի

> Մի խումբ հայտնի սփյուռքահայեր բաց նամակ են հղել հայությանը։ Նամակում ասված է.
> 
> «Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
> Հայաստանի նախագահի կողմից անցած տարվա սեպտեմբերին նախաձեռնած ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի համար հնարավորությունների դուռ բացեց։ Այն արժանացավ ողջ միջազգային հանրության ուշադրությանն ու աջակցությանը։
> 
> Ակնհայտ է, որ այս գործընթացը չի նշանակում, որ պետք է մոռանալ անցյալը և հարցականի տակ դնել Հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստն ու դրա ճանաչման կարևորությունը։ Առաջնորդվելով հայրենիքի և գալիք սերունդների ապագայի առջև բարձր պատասխանատվության զգացումով` Հայաստանի ղեկավարությունն այսօր գործում է իմաստորեն և խիզախությամբ` հանուն առանց նախապայմանների երկու երկրների միջև հարաբերությունների հաստատման և սահմանների բացման։
> 
> Մենք մեր աջակցությունն ենք հայտնում Հայաստանի իշխանությունների որդեգրած քաղաքականությանը` Հայաստանի և Սփյուռքի մեր բոլոր հայրենակիցներին հորդորելով բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով աջակցել այս գործընթացին։
> 
> ...


թերթ

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), REAL_ist (09.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ամենևին կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում այս անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրի հայրենասիրությունը, սակայն նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը լավ կաներ, եթե միակողմանի (իշխանական քարոզչության կողմից) ինֆորմացվելու փոխարեն լրջորեն ուսումնասիրեր գործընթացը ու դատողություններ աներ, կոչեր աներ ըստ դրա, այլ ոչ թե ստորագրեր ՀՀ նախագահականում գրված մի նամակի տակ, որը որոշակի անձանց կողմից ներկայացվել է իրենց, գովազդվել ու խնդրվել ստորագրել:

----------

Kuk (10.10.2009), Ribelle (09.10.2009), Քամի (09.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Վերջապես շվեյցարական հեռուստատեսությունը մեկ րոպե գտավ վաղվան նվիրված: 

Կարճ նկարագրվեց Ղարաբաղի վիճակը, տարօրինակ պրոհայկական կերպով (թեև չմոռացվեցին ադրբեջանական փախստականները), նշվեց (մի քանի հանրահայտ ֆոտոներով) ցեղասպանության փաստը, ասվեց, որ Թուրքիան մինչև հիմա չի ճանաչում այն: Ցույց տվեցին Լիբանանի դեմոն, նշեցին Ֆրանսիահայերի բողոքը, խոսեց Վահան հովհաննիսյանը՝ ասելով որ այդ թղթերի ստորագրումը դավաճանություն է հայ այգի նկատմամբ: Նշվեց, որ Թուրքիայում էլ շատ են դեմ ձայները և մինչև այս պահը(10 րոպե առաջ) ընդհանրապես հայտնի չէ, ստորագրումը կկայանա, թե չէ: Ասվեց, որ այս երկկողմանի բողոքների ալիքները ստիպում են Ցյուրիխի ոստիկանությանը պատրաստ լինել հնարավոր բախումների: Վերջում ցույց տվեցին մի 50 հատ մետաղական барьер, համալսարանի դիմացը (այդտեղ են գալու) նախորոք դասավորված:

Այդ ամենը՝ 1 րոպե: Բայց վատ չէր, ես ավելի լղոզված էի սպասում:

----------

Շինարար (09.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե դրա համար էլ էսօր սենց հիսքանչ պետություն ունենք,որ նրանք ավելի լավն են եղել, ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ, որ գոնե տենց բանի հավատացողներ կան:


Չէի տեսել այս գրառումը:
Ու քանի որ պատկերը խեղաթյուրվում է, ապա ես ամենայազվա ձևով մինչև վերջ գնալու եմ:

Այսպես, ես մեջբերել էի նախկին պաշտոնյաների, ներկայիս ՀԱԿ անդամների խոսքեր, ովքեր համեմատություն էին անցկացնում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ներկա ուղղվածության, և իրենց պաշտոնավարման տարիներին բռնած ուղու հետ:

Դու հեգնեցիր, որ նրանք հիշում են իրենց չարածը:

Ես քեզ երեք անգամ առաջարկեցի ցույց տալ կետ, որտեղ նրանք սխալ են խոսում, սուտ են խոսում կամ կեղծում են: Դու դա չարեցիր (հասարակ պատճառով, որովհետև նրանց խոսքն այդ հարցում օբյեկտիվ էր): Այսուհանդերձ հնարավոր համարելով, որ ես սխալվում եմ, առաջարկում եմ չորրորդ անգամ. ցույց տուր կետ, ուր նրանց ասածները կամ վերլուծածները սուտ էին, իրականությանը չէին համապատասխանում, իրենց հրեշտակ սարքելու համար էին:

Դրանից հետո ես ասացի, որ նրանց քաղաքականությունն այդ հարցում ավելի լավն է եղել, դու իմ խոսքերը խեղաթյուրեցիր, դարձնելով, որ «նրանք ավելի լավն են եղել»: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել: 

Ու հիմա նորից խնդրում եմ, ցույց տուր կետ, որտեղ նրանք խաբում են ու կհիմնավորվի, որ իրականում նրանց քաղաքականությունն ավելի լավը չի եղել: Ու խնդրում եմ խոսքերս այլ կերպ չմեկնաբանել, նորից չխեղաթյուրել:

Եթե այդպիսի կետ ցույց չտաս, ակամա ստացվելու է, որ ասածդ ոչ մի հիմք չունեցող, էմոցիոնալ հարթության, որևէ իմաստ չպարունակող միտք էր, իրականության հետ ոչ մի աղերս չունեցող:

----------

Kuk (10.10.2009), murmushka (10.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամենևին կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում այս անձանցից յուրաքանչյուրի հայրենասիրությունը, սակայն նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը լավ կաներ, եթե միակողմանի (իշխանական քարոզչության կողմից) ինֆորմացվելու փոխարեն լրջորեն ուսումնասիրեր գործընթացը ու դատողություններ աներ, կոչեր աներ ըստ դրա, այլ ոչ թե ստորագրեր ՀՀ նախագահականում գրված մի նամակի տակ, որը որոշակի անձանց կողմից ներկայացվել է իրենց, գովազդվել ու խնդրվել ստորագրել:


ինչի՞ Չուկ ջան, եթե գալուստսահակյանական մոտեցում ցույց տանք, ապա շատ հնարավոր է որսրանք մոլախոտ են…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Euronews`  :Smile: 

http://ru.euronews.net/2009/10/10/di...-armenia-deal/

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձը
> 
> Այսօր երեկոյան /հոկտեմբերի 10/ Շվեյցարիայում Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների ստորգրման առիթով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ուղերձով դիմել է հայ ժողովրդին:
> 
> Նախագահ Սարգսյանի ուղերձում ասված է.
> 
> ՙՍիրելի՜ հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> Վերջին մի քանի շաբաթների ընթացքում Հայաստանի ու ողջ հայության ուշադրության կենտրոնում Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ներկա գործընթացը, մասնավորապես նախաստորագրված երկու արձանագրություններն էին: Այդ փաստաթղթերը հրապարակավ քննարկելու մեր կոչին արագորեն արձագանքեցին հայ ժողովրդի բոլոր հատվածներն ու շերտերը եւ ներգրավվեցին դրա շուրջ ծավալվող բանավեճերին։ Վերջին ամիսներին Հայաստանի եւ հայության առջեւ ծառացած մեծ ու փոքր խնդիրների քննարկումների մի նոր՝ հզոր ալիք բարձրացավ։
> ...


Չգիտեմ, թե ով է գրել այս ճառը, բայց վատ չի գրել։

----------

REAL_ist (10.10.2009), Տատ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստված մեզ պահապան՚:


հատկապես էս մասը…

----------

Վիշապ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ, թե ով է գրել այս ճառը, բայց վատ չի գրել։


հիմա ինչ, դաշնակները պիտի Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջե՞ն…

----------


## Վիշապ

> հիմա ինչ, դաշնակները պիտի Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջե՞ն…


Իրենց ասելով հա։ Բայց սա ընդհամենը ֆինտ է, սփյուռքին դաշնակցության պայքարը ցույց տալու համար։ Դաշնակները իրենց միամիտի տեղ են դրել, թե իբր չգիտեին, Սերժը ստորագրելո՞ւ է, թե՞ ոչ, այսինքն ամբողջ արևմուտքին ու սփյուռքին էլ հետը դնում են մանկամսուրի երեխաների տեղ։ Սփյուռքին ամենաշատը դաշնակներն են ֆռռացրել ու ամենաշատ վնասը սփյուռքին դաշնակներն են տվել իրենց դեմագոգիայով ու իմիտացիաներով։

----------


## dvgray

> Իրենց ասելով հա։ Բայց սա ընդհամենը ֆինտ է, սփյուռքին դաշնակցության պայքարը ցույց տալու համար։ Դաշնակները իրենց միամիտի տեղ են դրել, թե իբր չգիտեին, Սերժը ստորագրելո՞ւ է, թե՞ ոչ, այսինքն ամբողջ արևմուտքին ու սփյուռքին էլ հետը դնում են մանկամսուրի երեխաների տեղ։ Սփյուռքին ամենաշատը դաշնակներն են ֆռռացրել ու ամենաշատ վնասը սփյուռքին դաշնակներն են տվել իրենց դեմագոգիայով ու իմիտացիաներով։


*ով որ անվերահսկելի ձևով կառավարում է, նա էլ ֆռռացնում է:*

դաշնակները իզուր չի որ օրորոցից երեխաներին վեռբովկա են անում:

----------


## dvgray

Արամի հերթական հիանալի մեկնաբանությունը:




> «Երկաթյա վարագույր» - 2 
> 
> Այս մի քանի շաբաթն ընթացող «հայ-թուրքական» քննարկումներն օգտակար էին այնքանով, որ ցույց տվեցին մեր հասարակության լրջության եւ հասունության աստիճանը: Անշուշտ, բոլորն իրավունք ունեն իրենց խոսքն ասելու, ու բոլոր տեսակետներն են հարգանքի արժանի: Բացարձակապես զարմանալի չէ, որ հնչած կարծիքների գերակշռող մասը զուտ հուզական է: Բնական է նաեւ, որ առավել ակտիվ են «դեմ»-երը: Նրանք, ովքեր անկեղծորեն (ոչ թե պաշտոնի բերումով) կողմ են, սովորաբար լռում են, քանի որ հուզական եւ կրքոտ «դեմ»-երի կողմից կարող են որակվել որպես «ուրացողներ», «դավաճաններ», «թուրքամետներ» եւ, որն ավելի սարսափելի է՝ «իշխանամետներ»: Հասկանալի է նաեւ, թե որտեղից է գալիս «դեմ»-երի հուզականությունը.* տասնամյակներ շարունակ կենտկոմն ու «կագեբե»-ն, մտավորականներն ու հայոց լեզվի ուսուցիչները մեր մեջ ներարկում էին թույլի, պարտվածի հոգեբանությունը, զոհի բարդույթը: Դա անհրաժեշտ էր խորհրդային կայսրությանը՝ իր հարավային սահմանում վախեցած եւ միայն իր ողորմածության վրա հույս դնող ազգ ունենալու համար: Ընդհանրապես խորհրդային գաղափարախոսության կարեւորագույն մեխանիզմներից էր «երկաթյա վարագույրը»՝ որքան շատ ներփակվենք մեր մեջ, որքան շատ կտրվենք համաշխարհային իրողություններից, այնքան մեզ երջանիկ կզգանք*: Թե ինչով ավարտվեց այդ պատրանքային, խաբուսիկ «երջանկությունը», բոլորին հայտնի է: 
> 
> «Դեմ»-երի գլխավոր փաստարկն այն է, որ բաց սահմանի դեպքում Թուրքիան կիրականացնի քաղաքական, տնտեսական եւ մշակութային էքսպանսիա Հայաստանի նկատմամբ: Ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ, որ Թուրքիան կցանկանա դա անել: Բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ մենք այդքան թույլ ենք, որ չենք կարողանա դրան դիմակայել: Իսկ եթե այդքան անճար ենք, ուրեմն մեզ հասնում է: Ասում են, որ Թուրքիան կփորձի օգտագործել մեր հարաբերությունների բարելավումը՝ աշխարհում Ցեղասպանությունը մերժելու համար: Անպայման կփորձի: Դե, ուրեմն, եկեք մենք էլ քառապատկենք մեր ջանքերը՝ աշխարհին մեր ճշմարտությունը մատուցելու համար: Մրցակցային բաց դաշտ դուրս գալը այլընտրանք չունի: Դա, իհարկե, վտանգավոր է: Բայց այսօր 100 անգամ ավելի վտանգավոր է սեփական գավառամտության մեջ սահմանափակվելը: 
> 
> Շարքային քաղաքացիների մոլորությունները, կրկնեմ, հասկանալի են եւ նույնիսկ արդարացված:* Աններելի է, երբ մարդիկ, որոնք ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում են, բոցաշունչ ճառեր են արտասանում եւ, իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու համար, խորացնում են այդ մոլորությունները, խաղում են ժողովրդի զգացմունքների վրա: Դա, ինձ թվում է, ցինիզմի բարձրագույն դրսեւորումն է:* 
> 
> 
> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ


 :Hands Up: 

մի բան  մենակ ավելացնեմ Արամի ասածին, որ դա ոչ թե միայն սովետական կայսրության սրսկածն էր, այլ ռուսական կայսրության, ինչը նրանք շարունակուն են ցայսօր:

----------

Chuk (10.10.2009), Norton (10.10.2009), REAL_ist (10.10.2009), Տատ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ինչքան էլ Դաշնակները իրանց ձև տված լինեն, մեկ ա, լավ ա գոնե իրանք ոտքի հելան, մանավանդ երեկվա երթն էլ որ արեցին, իրենք էլ չլինեին, ոչ մեկ ոտքի չէր հելնի, կողքից էլ տպավորություն կստեղծվեր, որ Հայ ժողովուրդը լավ էլ համաձայն ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչքան էլ Դաշնակները իրանց ձև տված լինեն, մեկ ա, լավ ա գոնե իրանք ոտքի հելան, մանավանդ երեկվա երթն էլ որ արեցին, իրենք էլ չլինեին, ոչ մեկ ոտքի չէր հելնի, կողքից էլ տպավորություն կստեղծվեր, որ Հայ ժողովուրդը լավ էլ համաձայն ա:


Լի, մի տարի ա ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգներ ա անում, դաշնակների միտինգներից մի քանի անգամ մեծ, ու ասում ա՝, որ դեմ ենք, սենց ղալաթ են անում մեր իշխանությունները, ու դաշնակները բերանները ջուր առած նստած էին, իբր թե տեղյակ չեն, որ սենց բան ա սկսվում: ՀԱԿ-ը էն ժամանակ էր ոտքի կանգնած, երբ որ իրոք հնարավոր էր ինչ որ բան փոխել, իսկ հիմա, երբ արդեն ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չի, դաշնակները ձևական շոուներ են կազմակերպում:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի, մի տարի ա ՀԱԿ-ը միտինգներ ա անում, դաշնակների միտինգներից մի քանի անգամ մեծ, ու ասում ա՝, որ դեմ ենք, սենց ղալաթ են անում մեր իշխանությունները, ու դաշնակները բերանները ջուր առած նստած էին, իբր թե տեղյակ չեն, որ սենց բան ա սկսվում: ՀԱԿ-ը էն ժամանակ էր ոտքի կանգնած, երբ որ իրոք հնարավոր էր ինչ որ բան փոխել, իսկ հիմա, երբ արդեն ոչինչ անել հնարավոր չի, դաշնակները ձևական շոուներ են կազմակերպում:


Արտ կապ չունի հնարավոր էր բան փոխել, թե չէ: Հա հասկանում եմ ասածդ, բայց հիմա էլ առժանապատվության հարցա, ինչ էլ լինի, մինչև վերջ պետք ա ցույց տալ, որ դեմ ենք: Մենակ էս մի բանը իմ դուրը եկավ, որ երեկ դաշնակները երթ արեցին, իմիջայլոց շատ-շատ մարդ կար հանրահավաքին:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ կապ չունի հնարավոր էր բան փոխել, թե չէ: Հահ հասկանում եմ ասածդ, բայց հիմա էլ առժանապատվության հարցա, ինչ էլ լինի, մինչև վերջ պետք ա ցույց տալ, որ դեմ ենք: Մենակ էս մի բանը իմ դուրը եկավ, որ երեկ դաժնակները երթ արեցին, իմիջայլոց շատ-շատ մարդ կար հանրահավաքին:


Լի, եթե դու էդ երթը ասում ես՝ շատ-շատ, ուրեմն դու շատ-շատ մարդկանցով երթ չես տեսել, դիսկ կտամ, կնայես՝ շատ-շատը որն ա: Իսկ ձևական գործողություններով ոչինչ չես անի, է հա ասենք ՝ ցույց տվեցինք, հետո՞: Եթե գիտես, որ բան չի փոխվելու, էնքան որ ցույց տալն ո՞ւմ ա պետք: Ոնց որ մեկին դնեն սպանեն, ինքն էլ ցույց տա, որ չի ուզում մեռնի, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու, մեկա սպանում են, մեկա մեռնելու ա չէ՞, է որ ցույց տվեց, ի՞նչ:

----------


## Kuk

Լի, վերջ, Ղարաբաղ, ցեղասպանություն, սաղ տվինք, ուրացանք, պըլծ: Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ լավ ա դաշնակները ցույց են տալիս:

----------


## Տատ

ԴՎ, ես ինչ լավն էր : Արան Աբրահամյանը որտեղ է գրու՞մ հաճախ, կտաս հղումը, մեկ-մեկ կարդամ:

Վերջապես մի քիչ լավատեսություն և սեփական ուժերի արժեքավորման կոչ:

----------


## Enigmatic

Գիտես, լավ ա, որ սենց էղավ :Sad:  դե թող հիմա սաղ աշխարհի հայությունը տեսնի թե ով աՍերժը, պետքա լավ ջարդեին էտ երկրների սփյուռքահայ ցուցարարներին,Սերժի ասածով, որ իրանց մաշկի վրա զգան թե ով ա մեր նախագահը, տեղն ա սաղին:

----------


## Kuk

> Գիտես, լավ ա, որ սենց էղավ դե թող հիմա սաղ աշխարհի հայությունը տեսնի թե ով աՍերժը, պետքա լավ ջարդեին էտ երկրների սփյուռքահայ ցուցարարներին,Սերժի ասածով, որ իրանց մաշկի վրա զգան թե ով ա մեր նախագահը, տեղն ա սաղին:


Մեր նախագահը չի, մեր նախագահի աթոռը զբաղացնողն ա:

----------


## Norton

> ԴՎ, ես ինչ լավն էր : Արան Աբրահամյանը որտեղ է գրու՞մ հաճախ, կտաս հղումը, մեկ-մեկ կարդամ:


www.aravot.am, գլխավոր խմբագիրնա:

----------

Տատ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Ի՞նչ եղավ, հայեր, ստորագրե՞ց

----------


## Dragon

> Ի՞նչ եղավ, հայեր, ստորագրե՞ց


Ժամը 8-ին էր նախատեսված, բայց արդեն 40րոպե է չի սկսվում, միայն Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը իրենց պատվիրակությամբ եկավ, իսկ հայկական պատվիրակությունը չկա: Դեռ չեն եկել ոչ Հայաստանի ոչ Թուրքիայի նախագահները:

Հ.Գ. Հաստատ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ :Think: :

----------


## Dragon

Հ1-ի լրագրողին մոտեցել է շվեցարիայի մի պաշտոնյա և ասել` Միջոցառումը հետաձգվում է: :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Հաստատ մի բան էն չի, բայց ինչը... :Think:

----------


## Kuk

Երևում ա՝ Թուրքիան չի ստորագրելու:

----------


## Rammstein

> ինձ մի հարց էլ է խիստ հետաքրքրում ՝ չնայած Չուկի բերած բոլոր փաստարկներին, ԼՏՊ-ի լռությունը ինձ անհասկանալի է


Իսկ իմ համար հասկանալի է. ԼՏՊ-ը նույնն ա ուզում, ինչ սերժը, այսինքն` որ էդ փաստաթղթերը ստորգարվեն:




> Իմ կարծիքով այս պահին Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ–ի լռությունը ավելի շատ բան է ասում, քան այս թուղթ վառող, Ծիծեռնակաբերդի կրակով հմայիլներ ու կախարդանքներ անող, «Նալբանդյան հեռացիր» ու «դեմ» ստորագրող մարդակույտը, առանց դույզն ինչ մտածելու, որ այս ողջ կլոունությանը բանի տեղ դնող չկա, խաղը ծախած ա, սուդյան էլ առած ա։


Հմմմ, աչքիս Լեւոնն ու ՀԱԿ-ը լավ չեն գիտակցում, թե ինչ է նշանակում այս ամենը: Կամ եթե գիտակցում են, ու ուզում են, որ ազգի համար լավ լինի, ինչի՞ քայլեր չեն ձեռնարկում սրա դեմ: Սա որ ստորագրվեց, էլ հետ բերել չի լինի: Թե՞ սպասում են, որ Ներժը, էհ Սերժը լրիվ սխալվի, ամեն ինչ ի օգուտ թուրքերին անի, որ նոր իրանք խոսալու տեղ ունենան: Դե թող քայլեր ձեռնարկեն, խոսալ բոլորն էլ կարան: Չեմ ասում, թե դաշնակները մի եսիմինչ են, բայց գոնե գաղափարը փոխանցում են` որ չի կարելի ստորագրել…

----------

davidus (10.10.2009), Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Ըստ CNN-ի, ստորագրման արարողությունից հետո կողմերը պետք է հանդես գային հայտարարություններով: Հայկական կողմը համաձայն չի եղել թուրքական կողմի հայտարարության մի հատվածի հետ և պահանջում է փոխել այն: Ըստ CNN-ի, հենց սա էլ ստորագրման հետաձգման պատճառ է դարձել:

----------


## urartu

Հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հետաձգվել է

21:18 • 10.10.09
Հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հետաձգվել է

Արարողությունը պետք է մեկնարկեր Երևանի ժամանակով 20:00-ին, սակայն 40 րոպե ուշացումից հետո Ցյուրիխի համալսարանի շենքում գտնվող լրագրողներին հայտարարել են, որ արարողությունը հետաձգվում է, հայտնում է Tert.am-ի լրագրողը Շվեյցարիայից:

Ինչպես AFP գործակալության հետ զրույցում հայտարարել է ԱՄՆ Պետդեպի մամուլի խոսնակ Իան Կելլին արարողությունը հետաձգվել է "վերջին պահին տեղի ունեցած հապաղման պատճառով":

BBC-ի հաղորդամամբ` ԱՄՆ Պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը մինչ արարողությունը հանդիպել է երկու երկրների արտգործնախարարների հետ: Նա ուղղվել է դեպի համալսարան, բայց հետո վերադարձել հյուրանոց, որտեղ բանակցությունները շարունակվել են:

Ինչպես հաղորդում է BBC-ի լրագրող Կիմ Գաթասը, ով կցված է Հիլարի Քլինթոնին, կա վարկած, համաձայն որի հայաստանյան պատվիրակությունը դժգոհել է թուրքական պատվիրակության հայտարարության հետ կապված, որը պետք է հնչեր արարողության ժամանակ:

Նշենք, որ առայժմ պաշտոնական ոչ մի տեղեկատվություն չկա և բոլոր վարկածները խոսակցությունների և ասեկոսեների բնույթ են կրում:

Tert.am-ը կշարունակի հետևել իրադարձություններին և տրամադրել հնարավոր բոլոր տեղեկությունները:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երևում ա՝ Թուրքիան չի ստորագրելու:


Ախր թուրքերը հո չե՞ն ցնդել, որ չստորագրեն: Դա միայն իրանց շահերից ա բխում: Եթե սա ստորագրվի, կնշանակի, որ մենք, ի դեմս Սերժի, համաձայն ենք այն սահմանի հետ, որը ներկայումս ունենք Թուրքիայի հետ, եւ ուստի չենք պահանջում նույնիսկ 1 քմ ավելի:
Նաեւ կնշանակի, որ մենք հարցականի տակ ենք դնում ցեղասպանության հարցը, համաձայնելով, որ դա քննարկվի, ինչը ուղղակի անթույլատրելի է:
Մի խոսքով, էսքանը հավանաբար բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, թուրքն էլ ա հասկանում:

Աչքիս Սերժենք, ինձ համար դեռեւս անորոշ պատճառներով, սկսել են երկմտել:

----------


## urartu

Սեռժի հարց չկա, էս ոչխարները ադրբեջանյն են մեջ գցել, դրա համար էլ չի ստորագրվում

----------


## Dragon

Նոր ցույց տվեցին եկավ Հ.Քլինթոնը հետո Շարլ Ազնավուրը(ոնց որ ջղայն էր):

Հ.Գ. Լրագրողները նորից տեղավորվում են սրահում:

----------


## Elmo

Ուղիղ եթերը վերականգնեցին:

----------


## masivec

> Ուղիղ եթերը վերականգնեցին:


Բա քանիսին ա կսելու՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## Dragon

> Բա քանիսին ա կսելու՞


դեռ 8-ին պիտի սկսեր ու տևեր մի ժամ, բայց դե...

----------


## Լեո

Հուսով եմ մի կամիկաձե կհայտնվի  :Xeloq:

----------


## lav tgha

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հետաձգվել է հայկական կողմի նախաձեռնությամբ£ Հայտարարել է Միացյալ Նահանգների պետքարտուղարության ներկայացուցիչ Յան Քելլին£ Ինչպես հաղորդում է PanARMENIAN.Net-ի թղթակցը Ցյուրիխից, չհաստատված տվյալների համամձայն, ՀՀ արտաքին գործերի նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը հեռացել է ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնի հետ հանդիպումից. ըստ ամենայնի, վերջին պահին հայկական կողմը որոշ հարցերի շուրջ համաձայնության չի եկել թուրքական կողմի հետ£ 
Հայտնի է դարձել, որ ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը հյուրանոց է վրեադարձել Ցյուրիխի համալսարանի կես ճանապարհից, որտեղ կայանալու էր հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողությունը£ 

Ավելի վաղ Շվեյցարիայի ԱԳՆ պաշտոնյան հայարարել էր հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հատաձգելու մասին£ Հայտնի չէ արձանագրություններն այսօր կստրագրվե±ն, թե ստորագրումն ընդհանրապես հետաձգվել է£

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություների ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակցելու նպատակով Շվեյցարիայում են գտնվում ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը, Ռուսաստանի եւ Ֆրանսիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարներ Սերգեյ Լավրովն ու Բեռնար Քուշները, ինչպես նաեւ արտաքին քաղաքականության եւ անվտանգության հարցերով ԵՄ գլխավոր հանձնակատար Խավյեր Սոլանան, Սլովենիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարար, Եվրոպայի խորտհրդի նախարարների կոմիտեի նախագահ Սեմյուել Ժոբգարը£

----------

Enigmatic (10.10.2009), Լեո (10.10.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Բոլոր բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները ժամանել են, հայկական կոմի պատվիրակության մի փոքր մասն էլ է ժամանել Շարլ Ազնավուրի գլխավորությամբ: ՀՀ արտգործնախարարը դեռ չկա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հաստատ Թուրքերը էլի ցեղասպանությունը կասկածի տակ դնող հայտարարություն են ուզեցել անեն...



> Դեռ չեն եկել ոչ Հայաստանի ոչ Թուրքիայի նախագահները:


Ինչքան գիտեմ, նախագահները չեն էլ գալու: Արձանագրությունները ստորագրելու են արտգործնախարարները:

----------


## Dragon

> Հաստատ Թուրքերը էլի ցեղասպանությունը կասկածի տակ դնող հայտարարություն են ուզեցել անեն...
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ, նախագահները չեն էլ գալու, արձանագրությունները ստորագրելու են արտգործնախարարները


Հա ճիշտ գիտես, շփոթվել եմ :Blush: , բայց հետո խմբագրեցի, չգիտեմ ինչ է նորից մնացել:

----------


## urartu

ձեր մոտ պանարմենիանը բացում է իմ չի բացում

----------


## urartu

Ցյուրիխում գտնվող թուրքական պատվիրակությունը փոփոխություն է մտցրել այն տեքստում, որը նախատեսված էր ընթերցել արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողության ավարտին:

Մեր աղբյուրները նշում են, որ հայկական կողմն իր անհամաձայնությունն է հայտնել թուրքական կողմի ելույթի տեքստի կապակցությամբ, որտեղ հիշատակվել է *Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը:
*
«ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը հյուրանոցում հայակական պատվիարկության ներկայացուցիչների հետ հանդիպելուց հետո, զանգահարել է թուրք դիվանագետներին և կոչ արել հարթել առաջացած խնդիրը: Ամերիկացի մի դիվանագետի տեղեկացմամբ` թուրքական պատվիարկությունն էլ, փոփոխելով այդ տեքստը, ուղարկել է Հիլարի Քլինթոնին»,- տեղեկացնում Panorama.am-ի աղբյուրը:
ես չասացի, այդպես էլ գիտեի

----------


## lav tgha

Սերժի վերջին յայտարարութիւնը կարծէս թէ այս բոլորի խառնւելու պատճառն է դարձել
մի հատ հիմք գոյութիւն ունի որ նախքան պայմանագրերի ստորագրումը հիւրաքանչիւր երկրի կողմից արած յայտարարութիւնը պաշտօնական արձանագրութիւնների վերաբերեալ, հետագայում միջազգային ատեաններում եւ դադարաններում հիմք է հանդիսանում, ըստ որի Սերժի հնչեցրած հայ ժողովրդի  հայրենազուրկ բառակապակցութիւնը եւ սահմանների հարցը, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի հարցը եւ թուրքիայի կողմից պայմանագրերի խախտման դէպքում պայմանագրերի դադարեցնելու առթիւ հնչեցրած այս 4 կէտէրը շփոթմունք են առաջացրել:

----------


## murmushka

Կողմերը վերադառնում են սրահ, լրագրողներին կրկին ներս են հրավիրվել: Ստորագրման արարողությունը շուտով կկայանա: Արձանագրությունների տեքստում որևէ փոփոխություն չի եղել:Թուրքիան համաձայնել է ստորագրման արարողությունից հետո իր անելիք հայտարարության մեջ փոխել այն հատվածը, որը հարուցել էր հայկական կողմի դժգոհությունը և որի պատճառով հետաձգվեց ստորագրման արարողությունը:Հայտնի է դարձել, որ Նալբանդյանը շուտով ելույթ է ունենալու: Արձանագրությունները չստորագրելու տարբեր պատճառներ են նշվում, կապված Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձում հնչած արտահայտությունների եւ այդ հարցում հայկական եւ թուրքական պատվիրակությունների տարաձայնությունների մասին: Թուրքիան ցանկացել է Ղարաբաղի խնդիրն, այնուամենայնիվ, ներառել արձանագրության մեջ, ինչին հայկական կողմը չի համաձայնել:

----------

Աշխեն (10.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Կողմերը վերադառնում են սրահ, լրագրողներին կրկին ներս են հրավիրվել: Ստորագրման արարողությունը շուտով կկայանա: Արձանագրությունների տեքստում որևէ փոփոխություն չի եղել:Թուրքիան համաձայնել է ստորագրման արարողությունից հետո իր անելիք հայտարարության մեջ փոխել այն հատվածը, որը հարուցել էր հայկական կողմի դժգոհությունը և որի պատճառով հետաձգվեց ստորագրման արարողությունը:Հայտնի է դարձել, որ Նալբանդյանը շուտով ելույթ է ունենալու: Արձանագրությունները չստորագրելու տարբեր պատճառներ են նշվում, կապված Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղերձում հնչած արտահայտությունների եւ այդ հարցում հայկական եւ թուրքական պատվիրակությունների տարաձայնությունների մասին: Թուրքիան ցանկացել է Ղարաբաղի խնդիրն, այնուամենայնիվ, ներառել արձանագրության մեջ, ինչին հայկական կողմը չի համաձայնել:


Էս ինչ աղբյուր ա Արմիշ ջան?

----------


## murmushka

ֆեյսբուք :Wink:  կարծեմ Լրագիրն էլ է գրել

----------

Rammer (10.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Ցյուրիխի համալսարանում որոշ աշխուժությունից հետո կրկին ամեն ինչ սառեցվել է: Ենթադրվում էր, որ համալսարան կժամանեն Նալբանդյանը եւ Քլինթոնը, սակայն նրանք կրկին չեն ժամանել: Առայժմ հայտնի չէ, որ եթե նրանք ժամանեն, արդյոք տեղի կունենա արձանագրությունների ստորագրում, թե պարզապես կարվեն հայտարարություններ:

----------

Rammer (10.10.2009)

----------


## Dragon

> Ցյուրիխի համալսարանում որոշ աշխուժությունից հետո կրկին ամեն ինչ սառեցվել է: Ենթադրվում էր, որ համալսարան կժամանեն Նալբանդյանը եւ Քլինթոնը, սակայն նրանք կրկին չեն ժամանել: Առայժմ հայտնի չէ, որ եթե նրանք ժամանեն, արդյոք տեղի կունենա արձանագրությունների ստորագրում, թե պարզապես կարվեն հայտարարություններ:


Մի ուղղում Քլինթոնը արդեն 20 րոպե է ժամանել է, բոլորը տեղում են, բացի Նալբանդյանից:

----------


## Rammer

> Մի ուղղում Քլինթոնը արդեն 20 րոպե է ժամանել է, բոլորը տեղում են, բացի Նալբանդյանից:


Կարող ա թռել ա  :LOL:  Ասել ա ես վախենում եմ դաշնակներից և ես լքում եմ ձեզ  :LOL:

----------

murmushka (10.10.2009), Աբելյան (10.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կարող ա թռել ա  Ասել ա ես վախենում եմ դաշնակներից և ես լքում եմ ձեզ


Rammer ձյա, թեման 15 -ից ավել մարդ է նայում: Անլրջության շղթան ոչ միայն կխոչնդոտի նորմալ քննարկումներին, այլ անրջացնողները կտուգանվեն օպերատիվ և խիստ սանդղակով: Հաշվի բանավոր զգուշացրեցի:

----------

Rammer (10.10.2009), Rammstein (10.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Զարմանում եմ տենաս ի՞նչ են երկմտում վերջին վայրկյանին: Կամ պետք է ստորագրեն, կամ հետ գան Հայաստան ու բոլոր տեսակի բանակցություններին վերջ տան: Սա աշխատանքային պայմանագիր չի, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ինչ-որ հարցեր պարզեն: Մեկ ա, վերջին վայրկյանին կայացված հապճեպ որոշումը ապագայում անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կունենա:
Բան չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Լեո

> Զարմանում եմ տենաս ի՞նչ են երկմտում վերջին վայրկյանին: Կամ պետք է ստորագրեն, կամ հետ գան Հայաստան ու բոլոր տեսակի բանակցություններին վերջ տան: Սա աշխատանքային պայմանագիր չի, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ինչ-որ հարցեր պարզեն: Մեկ ա, վերջին վայրկյանին կայացված հապճեպ որոշումը ապագայում անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կունենա:
> Բան չեմ հասկանում:


Թազա խաղեր են մտածել, մեզ՝ «մահկանացուներիս», դա դեռ հայտի չէ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Գերմաական օն լայն տեղեկատվական աղբյուրները այս ժմին (19 51)հաղորդում են,որ Հայկական կողմի պատճառիվ ձգձգվում է  պրոթոկոլների հաստատումը:

----------


## Elmo

> Թազա խաղեր են մտածել, մեզ՝ «մահկանացուներիս», դա դեռ հայտի չէ


Թուրքիան միշտ էլ շատ խորամանկ ու շատ արդյունավետ(իհարկե իր համար) քաղաքականություն ա ունեցել: Թուրքիայի հետ ինչ-որ բանակցությունների մեջ մտնողը պետք է գիտակցի, որ արդեն խափված ա: Դա նման ա փորձառու զառ բռնողի հետ ղումար խաղալուն: Երևի մեր պատվիրակությունը զգացե՞լ ա, որ զառ բռնողի հետ ղումարի մեջ ա մտել:

----------

Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Զարմանում եմ տենաս ի՞նչ են երկմտում վերջին վայրկյանին: Կամ պետք է ստորագրեն, կամ հետ գան Հայաստան ու բոլոր տեսակի բանակցություններին վերջ տան: Սա աշխատանքային պայմանագիր չի, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ինչ-որ հարցեր պարզեն: Մեկ ա, վերջին վայրկյանին կայացված հապճեպ որոշումը ապագայում անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներ կունենա:
> Բան չեմ հասկանում:


Եթե Ղարաբաղի մասին նշում լինի, մահ կլինի Սերժի համար, իրանց ճղում էին, որ հարցը ղարաբաղյան խնդրի հետ կապ չունի ու մեկ էլ հոպ Թուրքիան սկսումա ղարաբաղից խոսալ, պարզա նույնիսկ սկանդալի գնով պետքա հարթեն:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

11-ին կստորագրեն...... կեցցե  թրքացման նոր փուլը...... լավա, մենակ մի քիչ տխուրա,  կացնատած Մարգարյանին  եմ հիշում ու Հրանտ Դինքին, իրենք էլ կուզեին տեսնել Հայ-Թուրքական ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ............... ափսոս........ ...............

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Վերջին տեղեկություն գերմանական կողմը հայտնում է ,որ չստորագրման խնդիրը պատահական է(ժամը 19 54)

----------


## Norton

> ,որ չստորագրման խնդիրը պատահական է(ժամը 19 54)


այսինքն ի՞նչ ասել է պատահական, ինք իրան հետաձգվելա՞

----------

murmushka (10.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Վերջին տեղեկություն գերմանական կողմը հայտնում է ,որ չստորագրման խնդիրը պատահական է(ժամը 19 54)


Դու Գերմանիայում մեզնից շատ ես տեղյակ: Զարմանալի ա չէ՞: Մեր երկրի հարցն ա լուծվում, բայց մեր երկրում մարդիկ բան չգիտեն դեռ :

----------


## Elmo

> 11-ին կստորագրեն...... կեցցե  թրքացման նոր փուլը...... լավա, մենակ մի քիչ տխուրա,  կացնատած Մարգարյանին  եմ հիշում ու Հրանտ Դինքին, իրենք էլ կուզեին տեսնել Հայ-Թուրքական ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ............... ափսոս........ ...............


11-ը ո՞րն ա: Ժամի մասին ա՞ խոսքը, թե ամսաթվի:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

դե մեր արտգործնախարարությունը ասումա ժամը 11-ին.... բայց արդեն տասնմեկնա......... տենանք.....

----------


## Elmo

հենց նոր ուղիղ եթերով լրագրողուհին ասաց, որ շարժ է նկատվում ու դուրս եկավ եթերից՝ նոր ինֆորմացիայով շուտով եթեր դուրս գալու համար:

----------

Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայկական կողմը դրել է լրացուցիչ պահանջնե ըստ գեմանական աղբյուրների(ժամ 20 02)
Տիկին Քլինտոնի դատարկ աթռը:

----------


## Norton

> Վերջին տեղեկություն գերմանական կողմը հայտնում է ,որ չստորագրման խնդիրը պատահական է





> Հայկական կողմը դրել է լրացուցիչ պահանջնե ըստ գեմանական աղբյուրների


Փաստոերն այնքան էլ պատահական չի:

----------


## murmushka

կներեք , չեմ կարող չկիսվել, ֆեյսբուքում.....




> Ասում են Նալբանդյանը ֆուտբոլ էր նայում, դրա համար էին հետաձգում... Հեսա կստորագրեն...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Այս պահին Նալբանդյանը առանձնազրույց է ունենում Ցյուրիխի հյուրանոցներից մեկում Շվեցարիայի և Ամեկյան դիպլոմատների հետ (ժամ 20 11):

----------


## Norton

*Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման դժվարույթունները կապված են կողմերի հայտարարությունների հետ*
21:03 / 10.10.2009



> Դժվարությունները, որ ներկա պահին ծագել են հայ-թուրքական արձանագրույթունների ստորագրման գործընթացում, կապված են կողմերի հայտարարությունների հետ, որ պիտի հաջորդեին ստորագրմանը: Այդ մասին հայտնում է NEWS.am-ի թղթակիցը Ցյուրիխից` հղում անելով ամերիկյան աղբյուների վրա:
> 
> Համաձայն տեղեկատվության` շվեյցարական միջնորդները փորձում են կարգավորել ստեղծված իրավիճակը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի արտգործնախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանն ու ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը մինչեւ արարողությունը հանդիպում են անցկացրել:

----------


## murmushka

նայեք ուղիղ եթերը

----------


## murmushka

Այս պահին ստորագրվում են հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները:

----------


## Dragon

Ստորագրում են:

----------


## Dragon

Ֆսյո ստորագրեցին, պրծան, հիմա պիտի ելույթ ունենան: Նալբանդյանը դժգոհ դեմքով էր, իսկ թուրքը ժպտում էր:

----------


## murmushka

չէի ասի, թուրքիայի ԱԳՆ լավ էլ ժպտում է

----------


## Dragon

Պաչվելը վերջն էր, մի հատ էլ վինետի նկար ու ֆսյո, հիմա կճառեն

----------


## murmushka

և... վաղը պիտի տոնենք այսօրվա հաղթանակները՞՞՞՞՞
երնեկ վաղվա Չոռնիի կազմակերպած այդ խեղկատակությանը ոչ մեկ չմասնակցեր

----------


## Ahik

Տեսնես էս ստորագրուտյունն ինչ հետևանքներ կունենա.

----------


## Elmo

Հիմա վաղվանից դաշնակները պիտի Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջե՞ն: Չնայած էսօր կհանեն դաշնակներին հրապարակից, վաղը քաղաքի օրն ա նշվելու հրապարակում:

----------


## murmushka

> էսօր կհանեն դաշնակներին հրապարակից,


երեկ ինքնակամ հեռացել են

----------

Mephistopheles (10.10.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Ոչ մի հանդիսավորություն, էսքան սպասացրին ու... իմ մոտ տպավորություն էր, որ Նալբանդյանին զոռով բերին ու ստորագրել տվին: Կարծես ոչ թե հաղթանակել էր, որ դրույթները չեն փոխվել այլ ճարահատյալ էր եկել:

Հ.Գ. Նկատեցիք գերմանական աղբյուրները ինչ քաջատեղյակ էին, ժամը ճշգրիտ նշեցին, իսկ մենք ոչինչ չգիտենք:

----------


## Elmo

Մենք էլ աչքիս թեմայից հեռանանք:
Բան չկա էլ ասելու:
Սաշիկը կուրախանա, երևի տամոժնու պետ կնշանակեն ու տենց շարունակ: Մենք էլ սպասենք տենանք ո՞րտեղ են մեզ քցել:

----------


## Norton

*Արձանագրություններն ստորագրվեցին* 

Մի քանի րոպե առաջ Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը և Թուրքիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուն ստորագրեցին Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները:
*
Սպասվում է, որ հյուրերն ու մասնակիցները հանդես կգան 3-րոպեանոց ելույթներով:*

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ցյուրիխի համալսարանի պատմության ֆակուլտետի «Աուլա» սրահում ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակցել են Միացյալ Նահանգների պետքարտուղար Հիլարի Քլինթոնը, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության արտգործնախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովը, Ֆրանսիայի արտգործնախարար Բեռնար Կուշները, Սլովենիայի արտգործնախարար ու Եվրախորհրդի նախարարների հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամուել Զբոգարը և Եվրամիության արտաքին հարաբերությունների գծով գերագույն հանձնակատար Խավիեր Սոլանան:

Միաժամանակ, ցյուրիխյան Համալսարանի դիմաց տեղաբնակ հայերը բողոքի լուռ ակցիա են կազմակերպել` «Ոչ արձանագրություններին» պաստառներով: 

Վիճահարույց ելույթները հանեցին

----------


## Dragon

Կզցրել են հաստատ, դաժե հայտարաություն չի լինելու: :Angry2:

----------

davidus (10.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

Չարաբաստիկ պայմանագրերի շարքին ևս մեկը ավելացավ.....

----------

Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## tikopx

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս պատմական օրվա առթիվ
Protocol-ը ստորագրված է :
                                                                Շնորհավոր

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Նվաստացուցիչ էր.............. Զգացիք սաղ Նալբանդյանին էին ծափ տալիս, յանի ապրես ապեր, դուխ արիր ստորագրիր..............

----------

Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս պատմական օրվա առթիվ
> Protocol-ը ստորագրված է :
> Շնորհավոր


անուշ լինի

----------

davidus (10.10.2009), Աբելյան (10.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Նվաստացուցիչ էր.............. Զգացիք սաղ Նալբանդյանին էին ծափ տալիս, յանի ապրես ապեր, դուխ արիր ստորագրիր..............


Բա Ֆրանսիայի արտգործնախարաը վերջում ոնց պոնչիկ արեց, յանի աբրիս, գործդ լավ արիր

----------


## Լեո

Մեր պատմության մեջ մի խղճուկ էջ գրվեց: 
Եվ ու՞մ հետ էինք հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին արձանագրություն ստորագրում: Մի երկրի, որը մեր հողերի վրա է կառուցվել, մի երկրի, որ մեզ ցեղասպանության է ենթարկել, և դրա համար մի հասարակ ներողություն իսկ չի հայտնել: 
Ամո՜թ... Չգիտեմ էլ, թե ում՝ մե՞զ, թե՞ նրանց... Երևի մեզ...

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես ինչ-որ հույս ունեի, որ Նալբանդյանը հրաժարական կտա վերջին վայրկյանին, էն էլ պարզվեց՝ հեռախոսը չէր անջատել, սերժիկ ձյաձյան զանգեց, ջղայնացավ :Bad:

----------

davidus (10.10.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ամո՜թ... Չգիտեմ էլ, թե ում՝ մե՞զ, թե՞ նրանց... Երևի մեզ...


Ամոթ մեզ...  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ ա գոնե Ղարաբաղի հարցում չեն համաձայնել, թե չէ պատերազմի պատրաստություն կարայինք արդեն տեսնեինք: Դավութօղլուն էլ ատամները նոր է՞ր սարքել. բերանը չէր փակում :Angry2:  Թշնամու ուրախությունը մեր պարտությունն ա, լավ չեմ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս պատմական օրվա առթիվ
> Protocol-ը ստորագրված է :
>                                                                 Շնորհավոր


Էս լուրջ է՞ր :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ա գոնե Ղարաբաղի հարցում չեն համաձայնել, թե չէ պատերազմի պատրաստություն կարայինք արդեն տեսնեինք: Դավութօղլուն էլ ատամները նոր է՞ր սարքել. բերանը չէր փակում Թշնամու ուրախությունը մեր պարտությունն ա, լավ չեմ


համաձայնել են

----------


## tikopx

Երևի լավ ճնշել էին 2-ել Ազնավուրը եկավ գնաց չմնաց ստորագրությանը հետաքրքիր  է չէ խի?

----------


## urartu

բայց Նալբանդը նյարդայնացած էր, հետաքրքի է ինչ է եղել

----------


## tikopx

> Էս լուրջ է՞ր


շատ

----------


## Ambrosine

> համաձայնել են


Ո՞նց :Shok:  Մանրամասները կասե՞ս:
Ես գիտեմ, որ Նալբանդյանն ու Քլինթոնը հենց դա էին քննարկում, որ ձգձգվում էր ստորագրումը:

----------


## Rammer

> բայց Նալբանդը նյարդայնացած էր, հետաքրքի է ինչ է եղել


Դուռակ են խաղացել Հայաստանի վրա կրվել ա...

----------

h.s. (10.10.2009), murmushka (10.10.2009), Աբելյան (10.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

միակ փրկությունը ԱԺ-ի չվավերացնելն ա...... ըստ ինձ, բանը արդեն մեզ էլ ա հասել....

----------

Dragon (10.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> միակ փրկությունը ԱԺ-ի չվավերացնելն ա...... ըստ ինձ, բանը արդեն մեզ էլ ա հասել....


Իսկ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱԺ ցրումը, որովհետև ԱԺ-ն այս կազմով նախագեի քարտուղարությունն ա:

----------


## Rammer

> Ո՞նց Մանրամասները կասե՞ս:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ Նալբանդյանն ու Քլինթոնը հենց դա էին քննարկում, որ ձգձգվում էր ստորագրումը:


Նալբանդյանը, առավել ևս Ղարաբաղի հարցում, բան չի որոշում ու իմաստ էլ չունի իրա հետ քննարկել...Մաքիսում կարա ասեի շան տղա լինեմ էս դաշնակնները արնախում են Դավո ջան ախպերս էտ ցեղասպանությնա կտորը չասես ինձ մատաղ կանեն...

----------


## murmushka

> Իսկ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱԺ ցրումը, որովհետև ԱԺ-ն այս կազմով նախագեի քարտուղարությունն ա:


հասանք այնտեղ, ուր կանգնել էինք

----------


## tikopx

> Դուռակ են խաղացել Հայաստանի վրա կրվել ա...


լավներ կարողա բայց բլոտ են խաղացել սաղով ամերիկացիք-թուրքեր և ռուսաստան հայեր ու նրանք կրել են lol

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞նց Մանրամասները կասե՞ս:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ Նալբանդյանն ու Քլինթոնը հենց դա էին քննարկում, որ ձգձգվում էր ստորագրումը:


ղարաբաղյան հարցն արագ…շատ արագ… տեմպերով հանգուցալուծման է գնում…"թեժ լուրեր"-ում կան պօստ արած

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ստորագրումից հետո  Գերմանանակ առաջին հաղորդագրություններից մեկը:
«Հայաստանը չունի ալտերնատիվ»:
Տեղադրված է այս քարտեզը ,սա արդեն լուրջ է Թուրքերի համար:

----------


## Tyler

Դատելով Նալբանդյանի ահավոր դժգոհ դեմքից ու նրանից, որ հայտարարություն տենց էլ չեղավ՝ ահավոր վատ պայմաններ են: Եթե մյուս շաբաթ պարզվի որ Ղարաբաղը արդեն լրիվ Ադրբեջանինն ա, չեմ զարմանա: Սենց էլ պետք ա լիներ....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ստորագրումից հետո  Գերմանանակ առաջին հաղորդագրություններից մեկը:
> «Հայաստանը չունի ալտերնատիվ»:
> Տեղադրված է այս քարտեզը ,սա արդեն լուրջ է Թուրքերի համար:


Վան, իսկ ինչո՞վ է լուրջ Թուրքիայի համար:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ԱԺ ցրումը, որովհետև ԱԺ-ն այս կազմով նախագեի քարտուղարությունն ա:


եթե սերժին թողենք, չի ցրի...... խառնվել ա պետք.....

----------


## murmushka

> եթե սերժին թողենք, չի ցրի...... խառնվել ա պետք.....
> __________________


 էլ Էձիկին չենք հեռացում՞

----------


## davidus

> Եթե մյուս շաբաթ պարզվի որ Ղարաբաղը արդեն լրիվ Ադրբեջանինն ա, չեմ զարմանա:


Բակոն արդեն հայտարարությամբ ա հանդես եկել..... ասել ա ում հետ պայմանավորվել եք, նրանից էլ տարածք ուզեք... ես ձեզ բան խոսք չեմ տվել....

----------


## Norton

> Ես գիտեմ, որ Նալբանդյանն ու Քլինթոնը հենց դա էին քննարկում, որ ձգձգվում էր ստորագրումը:


Աստղ ջան , պարզ չի թուրքերը չեն համաձայնել տեքստը փոխեն ու էս ամեն ինչը որ պռավ չգնա, որոշել են որ կողմերից ոչ-ոք ելույթ չունենա, պարզ ստորագրեցին ու վերջ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե սերժին թողենք, չի ցրի...... խառնվել ա պետք.....


Ես չեմ էլ կարծում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը իր քարտուղարությունը կցրի, երբ աշխատում է իր բոլոր հրամանները կատարելով :Dntknw: 
Մենք շուտվանից ենք խառնված :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> եթե սերժին թողենք, չի ցրի...... խառնվել ա պետք.....


Ապեր բայց ինչ անենք?

----------


## davidus

> էլ Էձիկին չենք հեռացում՞


նրա հրաժարականը պահանջողներից հարցրու

----------


## tikopx

> Դատելով Նալբանդյանի ահավոր դժգոհ դեմքից ու նրանից, որ հայտարարություն տենց էլ չեղավ՝ ահավոր վատ պայմաններ են: Եթե մյուս շաբաթ պարզվի որ Ղարաբաղը արդեն լրիվ Ադրբեջանինն ա, չեմ զարմանա: Սենց էլ պետք ա լիներ....


լավներ

----------


## h.s.

Ժող բայց էս գործում որ լուրջ ճնշումա եղել, երևի սաղին էլ պարզա: Հետևում կանգնած դեմքերը հո անկապ չեին եկել: Հետքայլ չէր կարող լինել սենց պայմաններում

----------


## murmushka

բա, այսպիսի արձագանքներ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մի տարի առաջ մեզ ասվել էր թե ինչ էր լինելու… ու հիմա մենք զարմանում ե՞նք…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի տարի առաջ մեզ ասվել էր թե ինչ էր լինելու… ու հիմա մենք զարմանում ե՞նք…


չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չենք զարմանում, ուղղակի չէինք կարծում, որ աթոռը պահելը ավելի թանկ ա իրենց համար: Հիմա բոլորին պարզ ա՞, թե ով ա Ղարաբաղ ծախողը :Think:  Ուրիշ ապացույցներ պետք ե՞ն:

----------


## Norton

Ով հույս ունի, որ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնելու, հիասթափեցնեմ, խորհրդարանը վավերացնելու…
Ինչ ցանել եք են էլ կհնձեք

----------


## Rammer

> Մի տարի առաջ մեզ ասվել էր թե ինչ էր լինելու… ու հիմա մենք զարմանում ե՞նք…


Ապեր մի քանի օր առաջ ևս ասվել ա թե գալող տարի ինչ ա լինելու...Դրա համար վսյո տակի արժի նայել էլի վերջը էտ բիձեն ինչ ա ասում...

----------

murmushka (10.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր բայց ինչ անենք?


չոր հեղափոխության մտքեր են արդեն ծնվում.....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան , պարզ չի թուրքերը չեն համաձայնել տեքստը փոխեն ու էս ամեն ինչը որ պռավ չգնա, որոշել են որ կողմերից ոչ-ոք ելույթ չունենա, պարզ ստորագրեցին ու վերջ:


Հենց հայերը չեն համաձայնել տեքստը փոխեն, որովհետև թուրքերը Ղարաբաղի մասին կետ են ցանկացել մտցնել....

----------


## tikopx

> Ժող բայց էս գործում որ լուրջ ճնշումա եղել, երևի սաղին էլ պարզա: Հետևում կանգնած դեմքերը հո անկապ չեին եկել: Հետքայլ չէր կարող լինել սենց պայմաններում



համաձայն եմ արդեն սաղ որոշված էր

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վան, իսկ ինչո՞վ է լուրջ Թուրքիայի համար:


Գերմական խոսքը բարոմետր է ,քարտեզը նշանակում է ,որ հայկական կողմը պարտադրել է անջատել Ղարաբաղի հարցը ստորագրման փաթեթից:
Իկ գերմանացիները թուրքերի առաջին եղբայրներն են, եթե նրանք անհանգստանում են դա արդեն լավ է մեր համար:Նշանակում է մեր համար ինչ որլավ  բան է տեղի ունեցել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չենք զարմանում, ուղղակի չէինք կարծում, որ աթոռը պահելը ավելի թանկ ա իրենց համար: *Հիմա բոլորին պարզ ա՞, թե ով ա Ղարաբաղ ծախողը* Ուրիշ ապացույցներ պետք ե՞ն:


սա էլ 98-ին Լևոնն իր հրաժարականի ժամանակ ասեց

----------


## Elmo

Մեկդ ինձ կբացատրե՞ք Ղարաբաղը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Էդ թղթերում Ղարաբաղի մասին մի բան էր գրված՝ հարցը պետք է լուծվի: Սա 1000 տարի ա գիտենք:

----------


## Norton

> չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չենք զարմանում, ուղղակի չէինք կարծում, որ աթոռը պահելը ավելի թանկ ա իրենց համար: Հիմա բոլորին պարզ ա՞, թե ով ա Ղարաբաղ ծախողը Ուրիշ ապացույցներ պետք ե՞ն:


Աստղ ջան ում ուղեը չի մտնել, հիմա էլ չի մտնելու:
Հեսա մեր ահավոր կառուցողական ընդդիամդիրները կպահանջեն Սերժի շոֆեռի հրաժարականը ու կհայտարարեն, որ Սերժը մողավոր չի, քանի որ արմատները Լևոնից են գալիս:

----------


## Tyler

Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:

----------

h.s. (10.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հենց հայերը չեն համաձայնել տեքստը փոխեն, որովհետև թուրքերը Ղարաբաղի մասին կետ են ցանկացել մտցնել....


հա Ղարաբաղի մասին կետա եղել, հայերը պահանջել են փոխել, թուրքերը ըստ էության համաձայնության չեն եկել , որի պատճառով էլ որոշվել է ելույթները հանել:
Այլապես եթե փոփոխվաշ լիներ ելույթներ կունենային:

----------


## Elmo

> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


Հա, դրանում կասկած չկա: Սերժը չլիներ Պապին Պողոսյանը լիներ, մեկ ա ստորագրվելու էին:

----------


## davidus

> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


եթե նախագահը մեջքը պահող ունենար, լավ էլ կարար "դեմ գնար"....

----------


## Tyler

> Մեկդ ինձ կբացատրե՞ք Ղարաբաղը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Էդ թղթերում Ղարաբաղի մասին մի բան էր գրված՝ հարցը պետք է լուծվի: Սա 1000 տարի ա գիտենք:


Էս կապը ունի: Այսինքն Ղարաբաղն էլ տրվում ա Ադրբեջանին, ու վերջ էլի, ամեն ինչ իրանց ուզածով: Իհարկե դժվար ա հաստատ ասելը, բայց նման մի բան ա եղել:

----------


## murmushka

> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


պտտվիր պտտվիր կառուսել
այս ամենի մասին ամբողջ մի 7 թեմա խոսացվել է, եթե չալարեք կարդաք կհասկանաք ինչ ճանապարհ կար




> Հա, դրանում կասկած չկա: Սերժը չլիներ Պապին Պողոսյանը լիներ, մեկ ա ստորագրվելու էին:


լեգիտիմ նախագահն երբեք նման զիջումների չէր գնա

----------


## Norton

> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


Որովհետև սերժի վրա լուրջ լծակներ ունեն, լեգիտիմության պակասը, ամենագլխավորը:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


Բա էդ ո՞նց ա Իրանի նախագահը էսքան ժամանակ դիմադրում  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գերմական խոսքը բարոմետր է ,քարտեզը նշանակում է ,որ հայկական կողմը պարտադրել է անջատել Ղարաբաղի հարցը ստորագրման փաթեթից:
> Իկ գերմանացիները թուրքերի առաջին եղբայրներն են, եթե նրանք անհանգստանում են դա արդեն լավ է մեր համար:Նշանակում է մեր համար ինչ որլավ  բան է տեղի ունեցել:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այնքան էլ ձեռնտու քարտեզ չէ, քանի որ ՀՀ-ն ու ԼՂՀ-ն կապվող կետ չունեն:




> Մեկդ ինձ կբացատրե՞ք Ղարաբաղը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Էդ թղթերում Ղարաբաղի մասին մի բան էր գրված՝ հարցը պետք է լուծվի: Սա 1000 տարի ա գիտենք:


Էնքանով կապ ունի, որ վերջին պահին թուրքերը ցանկացել են Ղարաբաղի մասին կետ մտցնել՝ որպես նախապայման:




> Էս նենց հարց ա, որ ով էլ լիներ պրեզիդենտը, վերջը զիջելու էր: Եթե ԱՄՆ պետքարտուղարը, Ֆրանսիայի կառավարությունը ներկայացնող մարդը ճնշում ա գործադրում, էլ ոնց կարա Հայաստանի նման երկիրը էդ կալիբրի մարդկանց դեմ գնա: Մաքսիմում մի քիչ էլ հետաձգեին, բա հետո՞:


Չէր զիջելու, եթե թիկունքին զգար ժողովրդի աջակցությունը ու աթոռը պահելը կենսական խնդիր չլիներ: Համարյա նույն պ/գ-ն մերժվել ա Լևոնի կողմից: Եթե չալարեմ պայմանները կգրեմ:

----------


## Elmo

> եթե նախագահը մեջքը պահող ունենար, լավ էլ կարար "դեմ գնար"....


Մոռացի ապեր: Դու տեսա՞ր ովքեր էին եկել, ստորագրությանը ներկա գտնվելու: Փաստացի ամբողջ երկիր մոլորակի ճակատագիրը որոշողներն էին: Ի՞նչ մեջքի մասին կարա խոսք գնա: Մարսից էի՞ն մեզ պահելու:

----------

h.s. (10.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> եթե նախագահը մեջքը պահող ունենար, լավ էլ կարար "դեմ գնար"....


Իսկ ու՞մ համար ա շահավետ Հայաստանի նման երկրի մեջքին կանգնելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկդ ինձ կբացատրե՞ք Ղարաբաղը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Էդ թղթերում Ղարաբաղի մասին մի բան էր գրված՝ հարցը պետք է լուծվի: Սա 1000 տարի ա գիտենք:


Թեժ Լուրերը նայի տես ինչ ինտեսիվությամբ են հանգուցալուծվում… սրանք իրարից անկախ չեն… անպայման չի պրոտոկոլի մեջ չեն կարող գրել…

----------


## murmushka

> Իսկ ու՞մ համար ա շահավետ Հայաստանի նման երկրի մեջքին կանգնելը:


ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎԴՐԻ համար բավականին շահավետ է, երբ ունի լեգիտիմ նախագահ

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2009), Chuk (11.10.2009), murmushka (10.10.2009), Norton (10.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> եթե նախագահը մեջքը պահող ունենար, լավ էլ կարար "դեմ գնար"....


Ապեր բա գոնե մի քիչ տեղ պետք ա թողի էլի...Հասկանում ես ինքը շուտ պետք ա մտածեր որ սենց ա լինելու: Բնա չմնաց: Ղարաբաղն էլ այ էս դեմքով կստրոգրեն ու ծյուծյու...

----------


## davidus

> Մոռացի ապեր: Դու տեսա՞ր ովքեր էին եկել, ստորագրությանը ներկա գտնվելու: Փաստացի ամբողջ երկիր մոլորակի ճակատագիրը որոշողներն էին: Ի՞նչ մեջքի մասին կարա խոսք գնա: Մարսից էի՞ն մեզ պահելու:





> Իսկ ու՞մ համար ա շահավետ Հայաստանի նման երկրի մեջքին կանգնելը:


խոսքը ժողովրդի մասին ա, ոչ թե վերևի պապաների..... ամեն դեպքում.....

----------


## Elmo

> Թեժ Լուրերը նայի տես ինչ ինտեսիվությամբ են հանգուցալուծվում… սրանք իրարից անկախ չեն… անպայման չի պրոտոկոլի մեջ չեն կարող գրել…


Մեֆ քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, եթե վաղը Անգլիայի լորդերից մեկը թարս ոտքից արթնանա ու որոշի, որ Ղարաբաղը պետք է տանք, ուրեմն կտանք: Չտանք, կստիպեն, չկարողանանք՝ իրանք կտան:
Ես չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ստեղ բացի ֆորմալ կատարողից ինչ-որ ավել բան էր իրանից ներկայացնում: Ու չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ուզում ա Ղարաբաղը տա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մոռացի ապեր: Դու տեսա՞ր ովքեր էին եկել, ստորագրությանը ներկա գտնվելու: Փաստացի ամբողջ երկիր մոլորակի ճակատագիրը որոշողներն էին: Ի՞նչ մեջքի մասին կարա խոսք գնա: Մարսից էի՞ն մեզ պահելու:


Լավ էլի, Վազգեն: ԽՍՀՄ-ից հետո էդ աշխարհի ճակատագիրը որոշողնեը ավելի բարենպաստ դիրքերում էին, Թուրքիան գործողության ավելի լայն շրջանակ ուներ, մենք նույնիսկ այսօրվա ռազմավարական դաշնակցին չունեինք, բայց արեցինք այն, ինչ արեցինք...

----------


## Tyler

> Որովհետև սերժի վրա լուրջ լծակներ ունեն, լեգիտիմության պակասը, ամենագլխավորը:


Տեղից լեգիտիմ չէր, հիմա ավելի կվատանա վիճակը... Հիմա էլ իշխանությոանը պահելու ուժեղ կռիվ կգնա:




> Չէր զիջելու, եթե թիկունքին զգար ժողովրդի աջակցությունը ու աթոռը պահելը կենսական խնդիր չլիներ: Համարյա նույն պ/գ-ն մերժվել ա Լևոնի կողմից: Եթե չալարեմ պայմանները կգրեմ:


Իսկ ինքը չէ՞ր հասկանում, որ չստորագրելու դեպքում ժողովրդի գոնե հարգանքը իրա հանդեպ կմեծանար:




> Բա էդ ո՞նց ա Իրանի նախագահը էսքան ժամանակ դիմադրում


Իրանը լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի երկիր ա, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի շատերի համար շահութաբեր ա իրանց հետ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվելը:




> ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎԴՐԻ համար բավականին շահավետ է, երբ ունի լեգիտիմ նախագահ


Իսկ ժողովրդի մասին ո՞վ ա մտածում, երբ որ տենց հարցեր են լուծվում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> խոսքը ժողովրդի մասին ա, ոչ թե վերևի պապաների..... ամեն դեպքում.....


Ապեր ժողովուրդը սկի Սերշին չկարաց հանի: Կամ ժողովուրդը ի՞նչ կարա անի: 3 000 000 ժողովորդ մենք ունենք, 150 000 000 ասենք ռուսները: Ժողովրդով էլ հարց չես լուծի:
Մենք թույ, պուճուր պետություն ենք: Ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա անենք: Կարանք ենթարկվենք, էդ էլ անում ենք արդեն 1500 տարուց ավել ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեֆ քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, եթե վաղը Անգլիայի լորդերից մեկը թարս ոտքից արթնանա ու որոշի, որ Ղարաբաղը պետք է տանք, ուրեմն կտանք: Չտանք, կստիպեն, չկարողանանք՝ իրանք կտան:
> Ես չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ստեղ բացի ֆորմալ կատարողից ինչ-որ ավել բան էր իրանից ներկայացնում: Ու չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ուզում ա Ղարաբաղը տա:


Բայց էդ ինչի՞ չես կարծում, որ Անգլիայի լորդի թարս ոտքի վրա զարթնելը Ֆրանսիայի մի մարկիզի սրտով չի, ու էդ ոտքը կարող ա կտրվի.... նենց եք ներկայացնում ոնց-որ թե... սենց էլ Ղարաբաղյան հարց ե՞նք լուծելու: Սենց էլ հրաժարական պահանջելուց ենք չէ՞ մտածում, որ թե՝ հաստավզերը մեկ ա սերժի հետ են, մենք ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել: Հեչ, Կիևյան հերթագրվենք:

----------


## murmushka

> Իսկ ժողովրդի մասին ո՞վ ա մտածում, երբ որ տենց հարցեր են լուծվում


Ժողովուրդը չպիտի սպասի, որ ինչ որ մեկն իրա մասին մտածի, այ  սրանց նմանները օգտվում են առիթից , Ժողովուրդը պիտի դուրս գար փողոց ու սրանց դուրս շպրտեր Հայաստանից

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ էլի, Վազգեն: ԽՍՀՄ-ից հետո էդ աշխարհի ճակատագիրը որոշողնեը ավելի բարենպաստ դիրքերում էին, Թուրքիան գործողության ավելի լայն շրջանակ ուներ, մենք նույնիսկ այսօրվա ռազմավարական դաշնակցին չունեինք, բայց արեցինք այն, ինչ արեցինք...


Դու մոռացել է՞ս որ մեր արածը ձեռք էր տալիս համ ԱՄՆ-ին, համ Եվրոպային: Ու էդ պահին ռուսաստանի շատ էլ պետքը չէր մեզ կանգնեցնել: Ինքը իր գերխնդիրներն ուներ, որոնք լուծելուց հետո մեզ վասալացրեց:
Ի՞նչ ենք արել որ: Մի հատ կողքերդ նայի: ի՞նչ ունենք - ոչինչ: Մի հատ դրոշ, մի հատ գերբ ու վերջ:
Սաղ ռուսներինն ա, էդ ո՞նց ենք արել, որ հիմա ոչինչ չունենք:
Ոչ մի բան էլ չենք արել:

----------


## murmushka

> Մենք թույ, պուճուր պետություն ենք: Ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա անենք: Կարանք ենթարկվենք, էդ էլ անում ենք արդեն 1500 տարուց ավել ա:


Էլմո ջան, ինչժոր չեմ պատկերացնում, քո նկարագրած ժողովրդին միահամուռ Արցախյան պատերազմում  կռվելիս
Էլմո ջան, սխալ ես, ժողովուրդը ամեն ինչ կարող է, եթե ոտքի կանգնի, եթե հասկանա, որ մենակ կալբաստով չի կյանքի երջանկությունը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ինքը չէ՞ր հասկանում, որ չստորագրելու դեպքում ժողովրդի գոնե հարգանքը իրա հանդեպ կմեծանար:


Էդ դեպքում արտաքին ուժերը թեկուզ տեսանյութեր ու ինչ-ինչ փաստաթղթեր կհաներ լույս աշխարհ, թե՝ դու ընտրված չես, դու իրավունք չունես էս երկիրը ներկայացնելու.. բլա բլա բլա

Բայց երկու կողմերին էլ սա ձեռնտու է. մեկը աթոռ է պահում, մյուսն էլ վերջապես մի մեծ հակամարտություն է լուծում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ քեզ վստահեցնում եմ, եթե վաղը Անգլիայի լորդերից մեկը թարս ոտքից արթնանա ու որոշի, որ Ղարաբաղը պետք է տանք, ուրեմն կտանք: Չտանք, կստիպեն, չկարողանանք՝ իրանք կտան:
> Ես չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ստեղ բացի ֆորմալ կատարողից ինչ-որ ավել բան էր իրանից ներկայացնում: Ու չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը ուզում ա Ղարաբաղը տա:


Էլմօ ջան, ես քեզ փաստ եմ, ասում դու ինձ հավատք ես ասում… ապեր, չի ներկայացնում որովհետև իրանցից ա կախված

----------


## h.s.

> Բա էդ ո՞նց ա Իրանի նախագահը էսքան ժամանակ դիմադրում


Դու էլ բան գտար համեմատելու :Smile:  Իրանը տնտեսական ու ռազմական մեծ հզորություն ներկայացնող երկիրա գումարած Ռուսաստանի ու Չինաստանի աջակցությունը

----------


## Լեո

> Իրանը լրիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի երկիր ա, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի շատերի համար շահութաբեր ա իրանց հետ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվելը:


Իրանին էլ նույն ձևի «մեծերը» ճնշում են (չնայած համեմատելու չէ, Իրանին անհամեմատ ուժեղ են ճնշում), բայց Ահմադինեժադը իր բռնած ուղղուց չի պատրաստվում նահանջել: Բա էդ ո՞նց ա, կարող ա ինքը առյուծի կաթով ա սնվում, Սերժը՝ ոչխարի  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, ինչժոր չեմ պատկերացնում, քո նկարագրած ժողովրդին միահամուռ Արցախյան պատերազմում  կռվելիս
> Էլմո ջան, սխալ ես, ժողովուրդը ամեն ինչ կարող է, եթե ոտքի կանգնի, եթե հասկանա, որ մենակ կալբաստով չի կյանքի երջանկությունը


Արցախի հարցով վերևում գրել եմ: Էդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկի պետքն էլ չէր միջամտեր: Չուչխան ազերիներին ենք էլի հաղթել: Էդ էլ չանեինք, ասա գնանք մեզ սարից գլորենք էլի: Հիմա ռուսաստանի գլուխը էդքան խառը չի, այ հիմա ոչ մի բան չենք կարա անենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

թուրքերն ամեն վայրկյան ՏՎ-ով ցույց են տալիս այս ամենը… ի՞նչ կա հայակական ՏՎ-ով

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու մոռացել է՞ս որ մեր արածը ձեռք էր տալիս համ ԱՄՆ-ին, համ Եվրոպային: Ու էդ պահին ռուսաստանի շատ էլ պետքը չէր մեզ կանգնեցնել: Ինքը իր գերխնդիրներն ուներ, որոնք լուծելուց հետո մեզ վասալացրեց:
> Ի՞նչ ենք արել որ: Մի հատ կողքերդ նայի: ի՞նչ ունենք - ոչինչ: Մի հատ դրոշ, մի հատ գերբ ու վերջ:
> Սաղ ռուսներինն ա, էդ ո՞նց ենք արել, որ հիմա ոչինչ չունենք:
> Ոչ մի բան էլ չենք արել:


Մեր արածը ձեռնտու էր ու՞մ :Shok:  Արևմուտքը հակամարտությունը սադրեց, բայց ելքը իրեն ձեռնտու չէր, ոչ ոք էլ չէր մտածում, որ հայը կհաղթի այդ պայմաններում: Եվ ինչպե՞ս էր ձեռնտու, երբ դեռ Թուրքիան էլ սահմանը փակեց. դե թող այսօրվա նման ճնշեին, որ սահմանը բաց պահի:

Երեխեք, եթե ձեր պատկերացումները արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին սա է, ուրեմն բան չունեմ ասելու... եկեք կուլ գնանք դավիթօղլուներին, ինչ ա թե ինքը բեղ ուներ, Նալբանդյանը չուներ:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան, ես քեզ փաստ եմ, ասում դու ինձ հավատք ես ասում… ապեր, չի ներկայացնում որովհետև իրանցից ա կախված


Ապեր Հարավսլավիայից ու Իրաքից հզոր չլինենք, ու Միլոշևիչից ու Սադամից էլ դուխով չլինենք էլի: Արի ընդունի, որ 2 տարբերակ ունենք:
1. մեզ ջնջում են
2. ենթարկվում ենք
ու ստեղ Սերժ մերժ, Լևոն ու քոչ հարցնեղ չկա: Կասեն ու կանեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրանին էլ նույն ձևի «մեծերը» ճնշում եմ (չնայած համեմատելու չէ, Իրանին անհամեմատ ուժեղ են ճնշում), բայց Ահմադինեժադը իր բռնած ուղղուց չի պատրաստվում նահանջել: Բա էդ ո՞նց ա, կարող ա ինքը առյուծի կաթով ա սնվում, Սերժը՝ ոչխարի


Սերժը այծի կաթով, այծի :Wink:  Հետո էլ տրամադրում է, որ պանիր սարքեն:

----------


## Elmo

> թուրքերն ամեն վայրկյան ՏՎ-ով ցույց են տալիս այս ամենը… ի՞նչ կա հայակական ՏՎ-ով


Արմենիայով Ֆորտ Բոյար ա ապեր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր Հարավսլավիայից ու Իրաքից հզոր չլինենք, ու Միլոշևիչից ու Սադամից էլ դուխով չլինենք էլի: Արի ընդունի, որ 2 տարբերակ ունենք:
> 1. մեզ ջնջում են
> 2. ենթարկվում ենք
> ու ստեղ Սերժ մերժ, Լևոն ու քոչ հարցնեղ չկա: Կասեն ու կանեն:


3. մանևրում ենք

----------


## murmushka

> 1. մեզ ջնջում են
> 2. ենթարկվում ենք


Էլմո ջան, պայքարում ենք, մոռացար էդ տարբերակը
լավ չեմ հասկանում էդքան հաճելի է գլուխները կախել ու ասել, դե էս է ինչ անենք, բայց ինչ-որ բան փորձեցիք անել
էէէէէէէէէէէհ

----------


## Tyler

> Էլմո ջան, ինչժոր չեմ պատկերացնում, քո նկարագրած ժողովրդին միահամուռ Արցախյան պատերազմում  կռվելիս


Ինչ պատերազմում կռվեն, ինչ ցեղասպանության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծվելու վերջի պահին ինչ-որ կամք ցույց տան....




> Բայց երկու կողմերին էլ սա ձեռնտու է. մեկը աթոռ է պահում, մյուսն էլ վերջապես մի մեծ հակամարտություն է լուծում:


Ըհը, ճիշտ ա  :Smile:  Ու արդեն էական չի, թե ինչ գնով ա պահում:




> Իրանին էլ նույն ձևի «մեծերը» ճնշում են (չնայած համեմատելու չէ, Իրանին անհամեմատ ուժեղ են ճնշում)


...ու Իրանը անհամեմատ մեզնից ուժեղ ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Մեր արածը ձեռնտու էր ու՞մ Արևմուտքը հակամարտությունը սադրեց, բայց ելքը իրեն ձեռնտու չէր, ոչ ոք էլ չէր մտածում, որ հայը կհաղթի այդ պայմաններում: Եվ ինչպե՞ս էր ձեռնտու, երբ դեռ Թուրքիան էլ սահմանը փակեց. դե թող այսօրվա նման ճնշեին, որ սահմանը բաց պահի:
> 
> Երեխեք, եթե ձեր պատկերացումները արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին սա է, ուրեմն բան չունեմ ասելու... եկեք կուլ գնանք դավիթօղլուներին, ինչ ա թե ինքը բեղ ուներ, Նալբանդյանը չուներ:


Ոչ մի կուլ էլ չենք գնացել:
Մենակ պետք ա շատ ուշադիր լինենք, որ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը սրանից չտուժի: Այ էդ մի հարցում կարանք ազգովի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ստորագրել, որոշել մորոշել սաղ մենք չենք անում: Մեզ ասում են, մենք էլ անում ենք:
ԱՄՆ-ը առաջին երկիրը չի ջնջում քարտեզի վրայից ու մեզ ջնջելու հարցում էլ չի տատանվի, եթե խելոք չմնանք: Ռուսաստանի մասին էլ չխոսամ: 1 տարի առաջ Թիֆլիզում ռուսական զորքերը պռագուլկա էին անում:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, պայքարում ենք, մոռացար էդ տարբերակը
> լավ չեմ հասկանում էդքան հաճելի է գլուխները կախել ու ասել, դե էս է ինչ անենք, բայց ինչ-որ բան փորձեցիք անել
> էէէէէէէէէէէհ


Էլի նշե՞մ փորձողների անունները: Սադամից ու Միլոշևիչից դուխով տղա չլինենք: Իրանք էլ են պայքարել: Մեկի երկիրը բառդել են սարքել, մյուսն էլ ընդհանրապես էլ չկա:
Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի ու Ուգո Չավեսի հետ չհամեմատվեք, իրանց Ռուսատանն ա օգնել ու օգնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ մի կուլ էլ չենք գնացել:
> Մենակ պետք ա շատ ուշադիր լինենք, որ ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը սրանից չտուժի: Այ էդ մի հարցում կարանք ազգովի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ստորագրել, որոշել մորոշել սաղ մենք չենք անում: Մեզ ասում են, մենք էլ անում ենք:
> ԱՄՆ-ը առաջին երկիրը չի ջնջում քարտեզի վրայից ու մեզ ջնջելու հարցում էլ չի տատանվի, եթե խելոք չմնանք: Ռուսաստանի մասին էլ չխոսամ: 1 տարի առաջ Թիֆլիզում ռուսական զորքերը պռագուլկա էին անում:


Էլմօ, երբեք ԱՄՆ-ի ու ՌԴ-ի շահերը չեն կարող համընկնել. սա շոու է, շոու... միշտ էլ Թուրքիան ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանն ա լինելու տարածաշրջանում, Ռուսաստանն էլ Իրանին ա պաշտպանելու: ԱՄՆ-ը Հայաստանի հաշվով մեծ պլաններ ունի, իսկ քո շատ սիրելի Անգլիան՝ Ադրբեջանի. բա սա՞ ոնց հասկանանք: Մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ ՌԴ-ն երբեք չի զիջի ՀՀ-ն ԱՄն-ին, երբեք, սա արդեն իր ազգային անվտանգության հարցն է:

----------

davidus (10.10.2009), Dragon (11.10.2009), REAL_ist (10.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...ու Իրանը անհամեմատ մեզնից ուժեղ ա:


Բայցև անհամեմատ թույլ Եվրոպայից ու ԱՄՆ-ից:

----------


## murmushka

> Էլի նշե՞մ փորձողների անունները: Սադամից ու Միլոշևիչից դուխով տղա չլինենք: Իրանք էլ են պայքարել: Մեկի երկիրը բառդել են սարքել, մյուսն էլ ընդհանրապես էլ չկա:
> Ֆիդել Կաստրոյի ու Ուգո Չավեսի հետ չհամեմատվեք, իրանց Ռուսատանն ա օգնել ու օգնում:


սա էլ ասեմ ու ընդմիշտ լքեմ այս թեման
_այսպես ապրել չի կարելի,
 այս աշխարհում փորձանքով լի
լավն ու բարի աշխարհի հետ
եկեք գնանք լցվենք մի գետ_
քո ասած տարբերակը սա է Էլմո ջան
բարի ճանապարհ

----------


## Elmo

> 3. մանևրում ենք


Հա էլի, մեր դեմը հավեր են կանգնած, հեսա մանևրելու ենք:
Աստղ ջան ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում մանևրել մի երկրի հետ, ով 1000 տարի ա իդեալական դիվանագիտություն ու ռազմավարություն ա անում: Էնքան ռեսուրս ունի, որ բգներիցս ա բռնել: Ի՞նչ մանևրի մասին ա խոսքը, երբ գերտերությունների, այն էլ մի քանի, շահերի հետ ենք հաշվի նստում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր Հարավսլավիայից ու Իրաքից հզոր չլինենք, ու Միլոշևիչից ու Սադամից էլ դուխով չլինենք էլի: Արի ընդունի, որ 2 տարբերակ ունենք:
> 1. մեզ ջնջում են
> 2. ենթարկվում ենք
> ու ստեղ Սերժ մերժ, Լևոն ու քոչ հարցնեղ չկա: Կասեն ու կանեն:


սխալ ես մտածում բռատ, հարցը ստեղ *կումպրոմիսն* ա… ինչ կոմպրոմիս է արվում դա մեզ նման փոքր երկրի համար շատ էական է իսկ աշխարհի համար անէական… սա է ամբողջը… մենք կարող էինք ավելի ձեռնատու փոխզիջման գնալ, բայց մենք գնացինք միակողմանի զիջման…

----------


## Elmo

> սա էլ ասեմ ու ընդմիշտ լքեմ այս թեման
> _այսպես ապրել չի կարելի,
>  այս աշխարհում փորձանքով լի
> լավն ու բարի աշխարհի հետ
> եկեք գնանք լցվենք մի գետ_
> քո ասած տարբերակը սա է Էլմո ջան
> բարի ճանապարհ


Չէ, իմ ասածը հակառակն ա:
Խոստանում եմ
բաց ճակատով դեմ չգնալ
 ամուր պատին,
 որովհետև միևնույնն է
 պատը միշտ էլ կմնա պատ,
 բայց արդյունքում կփչանա 
մի լավ ճակատ

Իսկ քո ասած տարբերակը՝ պայքարելը իրոք ինքնասպանություն ա: Տկլոր ձոռներով առյուծ չղելը մենակ Մեծ Մհերին ա հաջողվել:

----------

Dragon (11.10.2009), The_only_one (10.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...ու Իրանը անհամեմատ մեզնից ուժեղ ա:


Լեոյի ասածին ավելացնեմ նաև այն, որ Իրանի հեղափոխությունը սկսվեց մզկիթներից, հալալ ա Այաթոլլահ Խոմեյնիին: Ազգը ոտքի հանեց ու դուրս բերեց հարստահարիչների դեմ՝ ասելով՝ բարեփոխությունը սվիններով չեն իրականացնում: Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ լրիվ նույն Իրանի մինչհեղափոխական դրությունն է մեր երկրում, նույնը:

----------


## Rammstein

Այստեղ ցեղասպանության ու Ղարաբաղի հարցերը երկրորդական են: Առաջնային մեր ու թուրքիայի սահմանների հարցն է: Եթե ծանոթ եք Վուդրո Վիլսոնի կողմից հաստատված քարտեզին, մենք ունենք ներկայիս Թուրքիայից մի մեծ մաս: Սա հաստատված է ԱՄՆ-ի բարձրագույն կնիքով: Էս անտերը ստորագրելով մենք հրաժարվում ենք դրանից ու ընդունում, որ էսքանն է մերը` ոչ ավել:  :Angry2:

----------


## Tyler

> Այ էդ մի հարցում կարանք ազգովի մի բան անենք, թե չէ ստորագրել, որոշել մորոշել սաղ մենք չենք անում: Մեզ ասում են, մենք էլ անում ենք:


Ավելի ճիշտ՝ առանց մեզ բանի տեղ դնելու անում են:




> Բայցև անհամեմատ թույլ Եվրոպայից ու ԱՄՆ-ից:


Հա, բայց հարաբերական համեմատությունը Հայաստանի հետ ամեն ինչ բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա Իրանը կարում դիմանա:




> քո ասած տարբերակը սա է Էլմո ջան
> բարի ճանապարհ


Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչ  ալտերնատիվ ես դու առաջարկում: Ասենք սաղ ազգը դուրս եկավ ոտքի, կեսին բռնի ուժով սպանեցին, էն մյուս կեսը ասենք մի կերպ հանեց նախագահին: Բա հետո՞: Կդառնա տոտալ բառդակ...

----------


## Elmo

> սխալ ես մտածում բռատ, հարցը ստեղ *կումպրոմիսն* ա… ինչ կոմպրոմիս է արվում դա մեզ նման փոքր երկրի համար շատ էական է իսկ աշխարհի համար անէական… սա է ամբողջը… մենք կարող էինք ավելի ձեռնատու փոխզիջման գնալ, բայց մենք գնացինք միակողմանի զիջման…


Մեֆ ջան կարող ա՞ մարդիկ վազելով գնում էին ստորագրելու ու էսքան ձգձգվե՞ց:
էսօրվա ձգձգումները պարզ ապացուցում են, որ մեր կողմը վազելով չի ստորագրել: Մարդիկ իրանց պայմանները ինչքան կարացին, էնքան էլ առաջ քաշեցին: Հենց հայկական կողմն էր չէ՞ ուշացնում ստորագրությունը:

Իսկ զիջումները դեռ կերևան: Հիմա շուտ ա խուճապի մեջ ընկնելու համար: Անձամբ ես կսպասեմ դեպքերի զարգացումներին, նոր կխոսամ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա էլի, մեր դեմը հավեր են կանգնած, հեսա մանևրելու ենք:
> Աստղ ջան ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում մանևրել մի երկրի հետ, ով 1000 տարի ա իդեալական դիվանագիտություն ու ռազմավարություն ա անում: Էնքան ռեսուրս ունի, որ բգներիցս ա բռնել: Ի՞նչ մանևրի մասին ա խոսքը, երբ գերտերությունների, այն էլ մի քանի, շահերի հետ ենք հաշվի նստում:


Թուրքիան կորած երկիր էր, բայց հենց դիվանագիտության շնորհիվ միշտ վեր էր հառնում: Ռուսները հասնում էին մինչև Իշխանաց կղզիներ, մինչև Կ.Պոլիս, բայց թուրքերը հետ էին ստանում իրենց տարածքերը: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա... դիվանագիտություն: Թուրքիան 20-ականներին էլ բոլշևիկների հետ համագործակցության գնաց՝ զգացնելով արևմուտքին, որ հեսա հեսա անցնում է ռուսական ճամբար.. ինչ կատարվե՞ց... բոլորը վազեցին Թուրքիայի պահանջները բավարարելու: Միտքս հասկացար :Smile:

----------

davidus (10.10.2009), REAL_ist (10.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, բայց հարաբերական համեմատությունը Հայաստանի հետ ամեն ինչ բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա Իրանը կարում դիմանա:


Չէ, ինձ համար ոչ մի կերպ հասկանալի էր, թե ինչու Իրանը կարողնաւոմ է դիմանալ, իսկ մենք` չէ: Մեր ճակատի՞ն ա գրած. *«ՍՏՐՈՒԿ»*  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչ ալտերնատիվ ես դու առաջարկում: Ասենք սաղ ազգը դուրս եկավ ոտքի, կեսին բռնի ուժով սպանեցին, էն մյուս կեսը ասենք մի կերպ հանեց նախագահին: Բա հետո՞: Կդառնա տոտալ բառդակ...


Ապեր մի անգամ մի հատ «խելոք» արդեն տենց բան արել ա: Վեր ա կացել մի քանի հարյուր կին ու երեխա տարել փղերի տակ կոտորել ա, ու ոչ մի բանի չի հասել: Բարոյական հաղթանակել ա ասում են:
Բայց իր եղբորը բոլորը դավաճան են ճանաչում, որովհետև ուզում էր ճկուն դիվանագիտություն աներ: Ու ամեն ինչ տենց ողբերգական չէր լինի:
Ճակատով պատին խփելը էս ազգի գենի մեջ ա:

----------

Rammstein (11.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Նորմալա, ոչ մի հարց էլ սրանով չի լուծվել:
Լավա գոնե թույլ չտվին թուրքերի պլանավորած հայտարարությունը հնչի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան կարող ա՞ մարդիկ վազելով գնում էին ստորագրելու ու էսքան ձգձգվե՞ց:
> էսօրվա ձգձգումները պարզ ապացուցում են, որ մեր կողմը վազելով չի ստորագրել: Մարդիկ իրանց պայմանները ինչքան կարացին, էնքան էլ առաջ քաշեցին: Հենց հայկական կողմն էր չէ՞ ուշացնում ստորագրությունը:
> 
> Իսկ զիջումները դեռ կերևան: Հիմա շուտ ա խուճապի մեջ ընկնելու համար: Անձամբ ես կսպասեմ դեպքերի զարգացումներին, նոր կխոսամ:


Էլմ, միամիտ բաներ ես ասում ապեր, մի վռազի արդեն ստորագրել են… ամբողջ թուրքական մամուլն ու ՏՎ-ն դրա մասին ա խոսում, իսկ հայկականը՝ ոչ … դե էդքան լավ բան են արել, մաքսիմքւմն են արել դե թող հպարտ-հպարտ ցույց տան, մենք էլ իրանց հետ ուրախանանք

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ, ինձ համար ոչ մի կերպ հասկանալի էր, թե ինչու Իրանը կարողնաւոմ է դիմանալ, իսկ մենք չէ: Մեր ճակատի՞ն ա գրած. *«ՍՏՐՈՒԿ»*


Վլա՞դ էս դու ե՞ս գրել: Դու կամ Իրանը լավ չգիտես ինչ ա, կամ ես Հայաստանը չգիտես ինչ ա:
Իրանի մայրաքաղաքի ամենաաղքատ թաղամասի չափ բնակչություն ու ռեսուրս ունեցի, նոր Իրանի հետ համեմատվի:
Ռուսը լույսդ ու կապդ կանջատի, սահմանապահներիդ էլ կհանի կտանի Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրայից: Կարճ ասած, մի հատ հոպ անեն, սաղ տկլոր կմնանք:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմ, միամիտ բաներ ես ասում ապեր, մի վռազի արդեն ստորագրել են… ամբողջ թուրքական մամուլն ու ՏՎ-ն դրա մասին ա խոսում, իսկ հայկականը՝ ոչ … դե էդքան լավ բան են արել, մաքսիմքւմն են արել դե թող հպարտ-հպարտ ցույց տան, մենք էլ իրանց հետ ուրախանանք


Չէ, դու ինձ սխալ ես հասկանում: ես չեմ ասում լավ, կամ վատ են արել: Ես ասում եմ կապրենք, կտեսնենք:
Բայց պնդում եմ, որ այլընտանք չունեին: Ինչ ասել են, այն էլ արել են: Եթե չանեին, կստիպեին ու հաստատ կամ պետք էր անեինք, կամ մեզ վարի կտաին:

----------


## Tyler

> Չէ, ինձ համար ոչ մի կերպ հասկանալի էր, թե ինչու Իրանը կարողնաւոմ է դիմանալ, իսկ մենք` չէ: Մեր ճակատի՞ն ա գրած. «ՍՏՐՈՒԿ»


Իրանը լուրջ երկիր ա: Իրանը ունի ատոմային զենք: Իրանը նավթի պաշարներով զբաղեցնում ա աշխարհում 4-րդ տեղ: Իրանը ունի եսիմ քանի միլիոն բնակչություն ու շատ մեծ տարածքներ, ու բնականաբար շատ հզոր ռազմական ուժ ա ներկայացնում: Իրանի հետ մեծ խնդիրներ ունենալը նույնիսկ Ամերիկայի նման երկրի համար լուրջ պրոբլեմների կարա հանգեցնի: Դրա համար եթե որոշ հարցերում Իրանի հետ փոխզիջումների են գնում, ապա Հայաստանի դեպքում ինչի՞ գնան: Ինչ ա ներկայացնում Հայաստանը, ու՞մ ա պետք:
Պլյուս համ էլ քո ասածը, էդ մենտալիտետը դարերով մնացել ա ու չի փոխվի: 




> Նորմալա, ոչ մի հարց էլ սրանով չի լուծվել:


Քեզ թվում ա խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի հա՞  :Jpit: )

----------


## Elmo

> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ առանց մեզ բանի տեղ դնելու անում են:


Հա բայց մենք պետք ա ինչ-որ բան մեզնից ներկայացնենք, որ մեզ բանի տեղ դնեն:
Ինչների՞ց վախենան, որ բանի տեղ դնեն: Ազգային տարազի՞ց, թե՞ բորդյուրին պպզած մեր քյարթերից, թե՞ մեծ-մեծ խոսալներիցս:

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վլա՞դ էս դու ե՞ս գրել: Դու կամ Իրանը լավ չգիտես ինչ ա, կամ ես Հայաստանը չգիտես ինչ ա:
> Իրանի մայրաքաղաքի ամենաաղքատ թաղամասի չափ բնակչություն ու ռեսուրս ունեցի, նոր Իրանի հետ համեմատվի:
> Ռուսը լույսդ ու կապդ կանջատի, սահմանապահներիդ էլ կհանի կտանի Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրայից: Կարճ ասած, մի հատ հոպ անեն, սաղ տկլոր կմնանք:


Ես գիտեմ ինչքան դժվար ա Հայաստանի ու Իրանի միջև համեմատության եզրեր գտնել, բայց քանի որ ասում եք, թե մենք ստիպված էինք գնալ սրան, քանի որ գերտերությունները ճնշում էին գործադրում, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ Իրանի վրա ավելի ուժեղ ճնշումներ են գործադրում (տնտեսական պատժամիջոցներ, ռազմական հարված տալու մասին սպառնալիքներ և այլն), իսկ Իրանը կարողանում է «իրեն պահել»: Թեկուզև Իրանը Հայաստանից շատ ու շատ հզոր երկիր է այսօր, բայց Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ-ի առջև ինքն էլ պակաս թույլ ու անպաշտպան չէ:

----------


## Elmo

> Իրանը լուրջ երկիր ա: Իրանը ունի ատոմային զենք:


Ատոմային զենք չունի, բայց պետք էլ չի ունենա: Նենց բանակ ունի, որ իրա վրա հարձակվելուց առաջ պետք ա երկաար մտածել: Չնայած որ ուզենան, Իրանին էլ կչոքացնեն: Բայց էդ հարցում էլ ա որոշ գերտերությունների շահերը հակառակվում, դրա համար էլ Իրան չեն ներխուժում:

----------


## h.s.

> Լեոյի ասածին ավելացնեմ նաև այն, որ Իրանի հեղափոխությունը սկսվեց մզկիթներից, հալալ ա Այաթոլլահ Խոմեյնիին: Ազգը ոտքի հանեց ու դուրս բերեց հարստահարիչների դեմ՝ ասելով՝ բարեփոխությունը սվիններով չեն իրականացնում: Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ լրիվ նույն Իրանի մինչհեղափոխական դրությունն է մեր երկրում, նույնը:


Իրանը մեր հետ մի համեմատեք: Ընդեղ հոգևոր առաջնորդը նախագահից պակաս չի: Վերջերս չէ՞ր, որ Ահմադի Նեջադը իր փեսուն որ պաշտոնն էր տվել, բայց մի օր հետո հանեց, որովհետև հոգևոր հոր սրտով չէր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, դու ինձ սխալ ես հասկանում: ես չեմ ասում լավ, կամ վատ են արել: Ես ասում եմ կապրենք, կտեսնենք:
> Բայց պնդում եմ, որ այլընտանք չունեին: Ինչ ասել են, այն էլ արել են: Եթե չանեին, կստիպեին ու հաստատ կամ պետք էր անեինք, կամ մեզ վարի կտաին:


ես ասում ենք *ունեիք* … ճիշտ ես, կապրենք կտեսնենք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քեզ թվում ա խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի հա՞


Համոզված եմ, որ Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի, համենայն դեպս առաջին քվեարկությամբ: Ինչքան հնարավորա կձգձգեն:
Բայց գրածս վերաբերվում էր Ղարաբաղի հարցին :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Թեկուզև Իրանը Հայաստանից շատ ու շատ հզոր երկիր է այսօր, բայց Եվրոպայի ու ԱՄՆ-ի առջև ինքն էլ պակաս թույլ ու անպաշտպան չէ:


Վլադ ջան ինքը Ռուսատանի որոշ շահերը կարա շարժի ու մնա խաղի մեջ: Բացի դա էլ մի բան ա տապչկով ճզմելը, մի բան ա կատաղի մարտի գնով նվաճեը:
Հայաստանին տապչկով կճզմեն:
Մենք բան չունենք առաջարկելու Ռուսատանին, մենք արդեն ամեն ինչ տվել ենք, մի 10 էդքան էլ պարտք ունենք, որը չենք կարա տանք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վլա՞դ էս դու ե՞ս գրել: Դու կամ Իրանը լավ չգիտես ինչ ա, կամ ես Հայաստանը չգիտես ինչ ա:
> Իրանի մայրաքաղաքի ամենաաղքատ թաղամասի չափ բնակչություն ու ռեսուրս ունեցի, նոր Իրանի հետ համեմատվի:
> Ռուսը լույսդ ու կապդ կանջատի, սահմանապահներիդ էլ կհանի կտանի Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրայից: Կարճ ասած, մի հատ հոպ անեն, սաղ տկլոր կմնանք:


Էլմօ, դու էլ ոնց-որ պատմությունը լավ չգիտես. Իրանը ամբողջությամբ աղքատության մեջ էր ընկղմված, իսկ բոլոր ձեռնարկությունները ամերիկացիների ձեռքին էին: Երկիրը կարծես գաղութ լիներ. գիտե՞ս թե որ ճյուղերն էին զարգանում այնտեղ, որտե՞ղ էր շահը ներդրումներ կատարում: Նավթի արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը թափ տվեց, Աբադանի, Քերմանշահի ու Թեհրանի նավթավերամշակման գործարանները սկսում են փոխել տնետության դեմքը,  բայց փոխանակ ժողովուրդը հարստանար, աղքատ էր մնում: Որովհետև մեծ քանակի զենք էր գնում, բայց ոչ թե երկրի սահմանները պաշտպանելու համար, այլ սեփական գահը պաշտպանելու համար: եթե 60-ականների ընթացքում միայն պարտքեր էր վերցնում, 70-ականների սկզբից վարկատու երկիր դարձավ, պարտք էր տալիս անգամ եվրոպական ամենազարգացած երկրներին: Բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ ժողովուրդը հարուստ էր. պետությունը հարուստ էր, իսկ ժողովուրդը՝ աղքատ: Տարբերություն կա, չէ՞: Նույն կերպ էլ ամերիկացիք մի հատ կնոպկա սեղմեին, իրանցիք...

----------


## Tyler

> Ինչների՞ց վախենան, որ բանի տեղ դնեն: Ազգային տարազի՞ց, թե՞ բորդյուրին պպզած մեր քյարթերից, թե՞ մեծ-մեծ խոսալներիցս:


Է ես ել եմ էդ ասում: Ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին գնահատում են իրա գործողություններով, ոչ թե խոսալով:




> Ատոմային զենք չունի, բայց պետք էլ չի ունենա:


Եթե հիմա հլը չունի էլ, կունենա շուտով:




> Համոզված եմ, որ Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի, համենայն դեպս առաջին քվեարկությամբ: Ինչքան հնարավորա կձգձգեն:


Բայց թուրքերը ինչի պետք ա չվավերացնեն?  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց թուրքերը ինչի պետք ա չվավերացնեն?


Քանի որ իրենց կամքով չեն ստորագրում արձանագրությունները, այլ ԱՄՆ ճնշման շնորհիվ :Smile: 
Մի քանի ամսից ինքդ կհամոզվես :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> Քանի որ իրենց կամքով չեն ստորագրում արձանագրությունները, այլ ԱՄՆ ճնշման շնորհիվ


 :Shok:  էդ ինչի՞ց վերցրիր: Մենակ նախարարների դեմքներից երևում էր, թե ում կամքով չէր, ու ում վրա էր ԱՄՆ-ն ճնշում գործադրել  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ, դու էլ ոնց-որ պատմությունը լավ չգիտես. Իրանը ամբողջությամբ աղքատության մեջ էր ընկղմված, իսկ բոլոր ձեռնարկությունները ամերիկացիների ձեռքին էին: Երկիրը կարծես գաղութ լիներ. գիտե՞ս թե որ ճյուղերն էին զարգանում այնտեղ, որտե՞ղ էր շահը ներդրումներ կատարում: Նավթի արդյունաբերության զարգացմանը թափ տվեց, Աբադանի, Քերմանշահի ու Թեհրանի նավթավերամշակման գործարանները սկսում են փոխել տնետության դեմքը,  բայց փոխանակ ժողովուրդը հարստանար, աղքատ էր մնում: Որովհետև մեծ քանակի զենք էր գնում, բայց ոչ թե երկրի սահմանները պաշտպանելու համար, այլ սեփական գահը պաշտպանելու համար: եթե 60-ականների ընթացքում միայն պարտքեր էր վերցնում, 70-ականների սկզբից վարկատու երկիր դարձավ, պարտք էր տալիս անգամ եվրոպական ամենազարգացած երկրներին: Բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նշանակում, որ ժողովուրդը հարուստ էր. պետությունը հարուստ էր, իսկ ժողովուրդը՝ աղքատ: Տարբերություն կա, չէ՞: Նույն կերպ էլ ամերիկացիք մի հատ կնոպկա սեղմեին, իրանցիք...


Աստղ ջան հիմա քեզ պատմեմ, որ Քրքորյանը թերթ ծախողից դառել ա միլիարդատեր, կհավատա չէ՞: Եղած բան ա: Բայց դա հանգամանքների բորումով ա եղել: Ամեն մեկս չենք կարա միլիարդատեր դառնանք, եթե նույնիսկ մի քանի տարի թերթ ծախենք: Հանգամանքները էլ չկան:
Հիմա ի՞նչ էական ա, Իրանը ոնց ա դառել հիմիկվա Իրան:
Մենք դրա ոչ ժամանակը, ոչ խելքը, ոչ էլ ռեսուրսները չունենք: Եթե ձևը իմացող լիներ կամ հանգամանքները լինեին՝ կանեինք: Չկա էդ երեքը, կամ դրանցից գոնե մեկը չկա:
կամ խելոք մարդ չունենք
կամ հանգամանքները աննպաստ են
կամ ռեսուրսներ չունենք:
իմ կարծիքով երեքն էլ չունենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրանը մեր հետ մի համեմատեք: Ընդեղ հոգևոր առաջնորդը նախագահից պակաս չի: Վերջերս չէ՞ր, որ Ահմադի Նեջադը իր փեսուն որ պաշտոնն էր տվել, բայց մի օր հետո հանեց, որովհետև հոգևոր հոր սրտով չէր:


Որովհետև էդ երկրում հենց ասածս Խոմեյնու շնորհիվ հոգևորականությունը մեծ կշիռ ունի, հենց նրանք են Իրանը դարձրել այն, ինչ կա: Մեր կաթողիկոսը չի կարող համեմատվել նրա հետ երբեք: Նույնիսկ Վազգենը... նա առաջնորդ չի, նա ընդամենը, իմ կարծիքով, բարեգործ.... հայրենիքին ծառայող անձ է, Խոմեյնին ուրիշ է. նույնիսկ բանտարկված է եղել՝ շահի դեմ դուրս գալու համար :Wink: 

Դրա համար էլ կանաչ խորհրդանիշի համար Իրանում կմեռնեն, իսկ էստեղ խաչի համար չեն մեռնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> էդ ինչի՞ց վերցրիր: Մենակ նախարարների դեմքներից երևում էր, թե ում կամքով չէր, ու ում վրա էր ԱՄՆ-ն ճնշում գործադրել


Եթե դու նախարարների դեմքից ես եզրակացություններ անում միջազգային անցուդարձի վերաբերյալ, ապա ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ հլը Հայլուրը նայեք.....  :Sad:  :Sad:  արա սրիտս խառնեց.....

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան ինքը Ռուսատանի որոշ շահերը կարա շարժի ու մնա խաղի մեջ: Բացի դա էլ մի բան ա տապչկով ճզմելը, մի բան ա կատաղի մարտի գնով նվաճեը:
> Հայաստանին տապչկով կճզմեն:
> Մենք բան չունենք առաջարկելու Ռուսատանին, մենք արդեն ամեն ինչ տվել ենք, մի 10 էդքան էլ պարտք ունենք, որը չենք կարա տանք:


Էլմ, կներես էլի, որ վաղը էդ նույն գերտերությունները մեզ հրամայեն հետույքներս բացենք կանգնենք, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ պիտի անենք  :Think:  Էլի նու՞յնը, ենթարկվե՞նք  :Xeloq:

----------

murmushka (11.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմ, կներես էլի, որ վաղը էդ նույն գերտերությունները մեզ հրամայեն հետույքներս բացենք կանգնենք, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ պիտի անենք  Էլի նու՞յնը, ենթարկվե՞նք


Եթե մտքներով տենց բան անցնի, ունենք 3 տարբերակ
1. կատարենք
2. չկատարենք ու մեզ ճզմեն
3. չկատարենք, իրանց դեմ կռվենք ու կռվելով մեռնենք

Ով որը հարմար գտնի, էդ էլ կանի:

----------


## davidus

"........... ես որոշեցի ընտրել այդ ճանապարհը...."

տո այ հիմար, դու ով ես որ որոշես.....

----------


## Norton



----------

Chuk (11.10.2009), davidus (10.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> էդ ինչի՞ց վերցրիր: Մենակ նախարարների դեմքներից երևում էր, թե ում կամքով չէր, ու ում վրա էր ԱՄՆ-ն ճնշում գործադրել


Ով ա ում վրա ճնշում գործադրում, դա մի կողմ թողնենք... դու մի հատ վերլուծի, թե Թուրքիան ինչ է շահում այս արձանագրությունների վավերացումից :Wink:  Իմ կարծիքով ինքն արդեն ստացավ այն, ինչ ուզում էր, ավելին պետք էլ չէ: Եթե հանկարծ ես իմ հաշվարկներում սխալվեմ... :Think:  ու հանկարծ մեջլիսը վավերացնի, էդ նշանակում ա, որ Իրանի դեմ պատերազմ ա... ուրիշ բացատրություն չեմ գտնում:



> Աստղ ջան հիմա քեզ պատմեմ, որ Քրքորյանը թերթ ծախողից դառել ա միլիարդատեր, կհավատա չէ՞: Եղած բան ա: Բայց դա հանգամանքների բորումով ա եղել: Ամեն մեկս չենք կարա միլիարդատեր դառնանք, եթե նույնիսկ մի քանի տարի թերթ ծախենք: Հանգամանքները էլ չկան:
> Հիմա ի՞նչ էական ա, Իրանը ոնց ա դառել հիմիկվա Իրան:
> Մենք դրա ոչ ժամանակը, ոչ խելքը, ոչ էլ ռեսուրսները չունենք: Եթե ձևը իմացող լիներ կամ հանգամանքները լինեին՝ կանեինք: Չկա էդ երեքը, կամ դրանցից գոնե մեկը չկա:
> կամ խելոք մարդ չունենք
> կամ հանգամանքները աննպաստ են
> կամ ռեսուրսներ չունենք:
> իմ կարծիքով երեքն էլ չունենք:


Էլմո ջան, ո՞նց կարող ա մենք խելոք մարդ չունենանք. դու պակաս ե՞ս, ստեղ գրողներից մեկը պակաս է՞... ուղղակի հնարավորությունը չկա: Իսկ ռեսուրսները վաբշե երկրորդական են դառնում կարծես թե... որովհետև ստատիստիկան ասում է, որ ավելի արագ զարգանում են ռեսուրսներով քիչ ապահովված երկրները: Այպես որ այստեղ ռեսուրսները գերակայող հանգամանք չհամարենք: ԱՄեն դեպքում կամքն է կարևոր, անձնուրաց աշխատանքը: Այ դրա պակասը ունենք:



> Ժողովուրդ հլը Հայլուրը նայեք.....  արա սրիտս խառնեց.....


Զզվելի ինչ-որ բան տեսնելիս սրտխառնոցը նորմալ է :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> Եթե դու նախարարների դեմքից ես եզրակացություններ անում միջազգային անցուդարձի վերաբերյալ, ապա ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ


Ես ասցի "մենակ" դեմքներից, էլ չեմ ասում մնացած բաներից, նորությունները չե՞ս նայում կամ կարդում  :Smile:  Ինչ, դաժե մինիմալ շանս կա, որ Թուրքիային որ выгодный ինչ-որ որոշում ա եղել?

Իսկ ինչ էին ցույց տալիս հայլուրով? Ուշացա  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե մտքներով տենց բան անցնի, ունենք 3 տարբերակ
> 1. կատարենք
> 2. չկատարենք ու մեզ ճզմեն
> 3. չկատարենք, իրանց դեմ կռվենք ու կռվելով մեռնենք


4-րդ տարբերակ էլ կգտնվի, մտածել ա պետք: Կարող ա կռվենք ու կռվից պատվով դուրս գանք: Ախր ամեն ինչ հո էդ անտեր փողը չի որոշում: Մենք էլ ենք մարդ, չէ՞, հետո ի՞նչ, որ տարածք քիչ ունենք: Քիչ կան աշխարհում գաճաճ պետություններ, որ լավ էլ դիրք ու կշիռ ունեն էսօր:

----------

davidus (10.10.2009), murmushka (11.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> 4-րդ տարբերակ էլ կգտնվի, մտածել ա պետք: Կարող ա կռվենք ու կռվից պատվով դուրս գանք:


Վլադ ջան էլի եմ հիշեցնում Սադամ ձյան կռվում էր: Հայաստանի 1000 չափի բանակ ուներ: Կռվեց պրծավ, չուչլի պես կախեցին պատից:

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան էլի եմ հիշեցնում Սադամ ձյան կռվում էր: Հայաստանի 1000 չափի բանակ ուներ: Կռվեց պրծավ, չուչլի պես կախեցին պատից:


Բայց հաշվի առ, որ այնուամենայնիվ շալվարը չիջեցրեց ու մեջքով չկանգնեց:

Համ էլ հեչ պարտադիր չէ, որ կռիվը ռազմական դաշտում լինի: Դիվանագիտական դաշտ էլ գոյություն ունի:

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վլադ ջան էլի եմ հիշեցնում Սադամ ձյան կռվում էր: Հայաստանի 1000 չափի բանակ ուներ: Կռվեց պրծավ, չուչլի պես կախեցին պատից:


Դա էլ հաշվենք Իրաքի սխալը...
ու ոչ միայն Իրաքի, այլ ողջ մահմեդական աշխարհի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Թուրքիան իրա կամքով չի նախաձեռնել սահմանների բացումը, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Թուրքիան շահ չունի: Ճիշտ դիրքավորվելով իր համար դրական արդյունքներա ակնկալում, ինչը բնականա:
Եթե մեր նպատակը ոչ թե մեր օգուտնա, այլ Թուրքիայի վնասը, ապա հասկանալիա հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը դեմ հանդես եկողների տեսակետը: Ատելությունը երբեմն կուրացնումա և ակնհայտ բաներ չեն նկատվում: Սահմանների բացումը մինչ Ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի լուծումը ակնհայտորեն հայկական կողմի հաղթանակնա, այդ իսկ պատճառով Թուրքիան ամեն կերպ կձգձգի բացումը` սպասելով Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծմանը:

----------

Elmo (10.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց հաշվի առ, որ այնուամենայնիվ շալվարը չիջեցրեց ու մեջքով չկանգնեց:
> 
> Համ էլ հեչ պարտադիր չէ, որ կռիվը ռազմական դաշտում լինի: դիվանագիտական դաշտ էլ գոյություն ունի:


ՈՒ՞: 
Ամերիկացի զինվորները արդեն բռնի ուժով ում շալվարն ուզում իջացնում էին: Ոչ երկիրը մնաց, ոչ ինքը:

----------


## Լեո

Ու մի բան էլ հաշվի առեք, որ էստեղ ինչքան իր դերը միջազգային ճնշումը խաղաց, նույնքան էլ հայկական տապավլած դիվանագիտությունը…

----------


## Լեո

> ՈՒ՞: 
> Ամերիկացի զինվորները արդեն բռնի ուժով ում շալվարն ուզում իջացնում էին: Ոչ երկիրը մնաց, ոչ ինքը:


Սադամն էլ իհարկե սխալվեց՝ ընտրելով ռազմական ուղին: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի հեռատես լիներ, կարող էր միավորել արաբական աշխարհն իր շուրջը ու անպարտելի մնար:

----------


## Elmo

> Սադամն էլ իհարկե սխալվեց՝ ընտրելով ռազմական ուղին: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի հեռատես լիներ, կարող էր միավորել արաբական աշխարհն ու անպարտելի մնար:


Ի՞նչն ա քեզ ստիպում հիմա մտածել, որ Սերժը սխալվել ա՝ որ չի հրաժարվել արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից:
Ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ Սադամից լավ օրի էր արժանանալու, ու մենք ընդհանրապես հայրենիք էինք ունենալու էդքանից հետո: Ոչ մի բան չգիտենք չէ՞ ու ոչ մի հետևանք դեռ չենք տեսել:

----------


## h.s.

> Սադամն էլ իհարկե սխալվեց՝ ընտրելով ռազմական ուղին: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի հեռատես լիներ, կարող էր միավորել արաբական աշխարհն իր շուրջը ու անպարտելի մնար:


Չնայած արաբական աշխարհը Իրանի շուրջնա, բայց հայ-հայ ԱՄՆ-ն խփում էր, եթե Ռուսաստանը չմիջամտեր:

----------


## Elmo

Գնանք հանգստանանք ժողովուրդ: Ուշ ժամ ա արդեն:
Ապառիկով խուճապը միշտ իմ կանոններին հակասել ա, ու ասեմ, որ կյանքում դա միայն վնասում ա:
Ոչինչ դեռ չի պատահել, ու ոչ մեկս չգիտեր ինչո՞վ են մեզ սպառնացել էդ թղթերը չստորագրելու դեպքում: Կարող ա Սերժը հենց նոր Հայաստանը ռմբահարումից, կամ տնտեսական բլոկադայից փրկեց:
Հնարավոր ա, որ վնասեց, չգիտեմ...
Ինչը չգիտենք, բերեք լավատեսորեն վերաբերվենք: կամ գոնե սպասենք, տեսնենք հետևանքները ո՞նց են, նոր բողոքենք:
Էնքան ենք ասելու, մինչև մի վատ բան իրոք լինի: Խուճապի մի մատնվեք: *Կապրենք կտեսնենք:*

Բարի գիշեր:

----------

davidus (11.10.2009), Dragon (11.10.2009), NetX (11.10.2009), REAL_ist (11.10.2009), Աշխեն (11.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չնայած արաբական աշխարհը Իրանի շուրջնա, բայց հայ-հայ ԱՄՆ-ն խփում էր, եթե Ռուսաստանը չմիջամտեր:


Ո՞ր թվերի հետ ես :Think: 
Իսլամական կոնֆերանսում Իրանը իրոք գերիշխող դիրքեր ունի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը չի կարող ամբողջ մահմեդական աշխարհի վրա հարձակվել: Եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ, էլ Իսրայելը իր ինչի՞ն էր պետք, հենա կխփեր ու հանգիստ կյանքը կվայելեր:

*Բարի գիշեր, Էլմո ջան:*

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչն ա քեզ ստիպում հիմա մտածել, որ Սերժը սխալվել ա՝ որ չի հրաժարվել արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից:
> Ինչի՞ ես կարծում որ Սադամից լավ օրի էր արժանանալու, ու մենք ընդհանրապես հայրենիք էինք ունենալու էդքանից հետո: Ոչ մի բան չգիտենք չէ՞ ու ոչ մի հետևանք դեռ չենք տեսել:


Էլմ ջան, ես տնտեսական ու քաղաքական հետևանքների մասին չեմ խոսում հիմա, գուցե և էդ ոլորտներում նաև տեղ-տեղ շահում էլ ենք: Ես բարոյական կողմի մասին եմ խոսում: Ախր 1,5 միլիոն մարդ անմարդակային տանջանքերով մեռնելիս իրենց սրտում հույս են փայփայել, որ իրենց սերունդները դրա համար դեռ վերժ են լուծելու, իսկ մենք էսօր (լեզուս էլ չի պտտվում ասել) թքած ունեցանք... Մի ներողությկուն անգամ չխնդրեցին  :Sad:  Բա էն 1,5 միլիոն հոգիները հիմա ի՞նչ են մտածում վերևից... Ապերախտ սերունդ դուրս եկանք (ավելի ճիշտ դուրս *եկան*)  :Sad:

----------

Ribelle (11.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ըհը, տեսնենք թե ինչ կանեն դաշնակները, բայց եթե չշարունակեն միտինգները, հացադուլները՝ թեկուզ սմենով, եթե եթե եթե... ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ մեկը ակումբում գա ու դրական բան գրի դրանց մասին, օրեկան մի հատ բացասական նվեր կստանա ինձնից:

 :Jpit:

----------

davidus (11.10.2009), Աբելյան (11.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Բա որ ասում էի Խաղաղության Նոբելյան մրցանակը Սերժին տանք, ոչ թե Օբամային, տեսա՞ք, թե տղեն ինչ արեց  :Jpit: 

Ուրեմն բավական ուշագրավ էր էս թեմայում էսօր տասից ավելի էջերի ավելացումը: Մենք էդպես ենք, բանը բանից անցնում ա, մեկ էլ զգում ենք ինչ եղավ (նույնը ՀՅԴ ուշացած ու իմիտացիոն ակցիաներին ա վերաբերվում, որոնք սկսվեցին ոչ թե էն ժամանակ, երբ կանխել դեռ հնարավոր էր, այլ էն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն ամեն ինչ ավարտված էր, փաստաթղթերը նախաստորագրված էին):

Ու քանի որ մենք միշտ ուշացած զգացող ենք, հարկ եմ համարում ժամանակից առաջ նայող մի քաղաքական գործչի խոսքից մեջբերել, որն արել է ՀԱԿ վերջին (սեպտեմբերի 18-ի) հանրահավաքում.




> Այս պահին հարկ եմ համարում շեշտել միայն հետեւյալը. նույնիսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից Ցեղասպանությունը զոհաբերելու դիմաց, Թուրքիան այդ արձանագրությունները չի վավերացնելու եւ Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը չի բացելու մինչեւ չլուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Ինչ վերաբերում է Կոնգրեսի հայտարարության առթիվ արտահայտված որոշ դժգոհություններին, ապա ստիպված եմ հիշեցնել, որ այն ամենի մասին, որոնց շուրջ այսօր աղաղակում են մնացյալ քաղաքական ուժերը, մենք բազմիցս ահազանգել ենք վերջին երկու տարիների ընթացքում, բայց մեր ահազանգերին ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձրել: Մենք մեր խոսքն ասել ենք ժամանակին, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների պես սպասել հանգուցալուծման փաստի առաջ կանգնելուն, որպեսզի դրանից հետո վայնասուն բարձրացնենք: Ո՞ւմ է պետք ուշացած վայնասունը, երբ այլեւս գործընթացի վրա գրեթե անհնար է ազդել: Ես մեծ մտավախություն ունեմ, որ հակառակ Կոնգրեսի հնչեցրած մշտական ահազանգերին, նույնը տեղի է ունենալու նաեւ Ղարաբաղի պարագայում. մի օր արթնանալու են, տեսնեն ամեն ինչ ստորագրված-վերջացած է, ու դրանից հետո սուգուշիվան անեն:
> .
> .
> .
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, բացառությամբ իր մասը կազմող որոշ ուժերի, մշտապես հայտարարել է, որ կողմ է փոխզիջումների հիման վրա Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի խաղաղ կարգավորմանը, որպես գլխավոր սկզբունք դիտելով վերջինիս հավասարակշռվածությունը: Փաստերի վերը կատարված վերլուծությունը ցույց է տալիս, սակայն, որ կարգավորման ներկա ծրագրում խախտված է հենց այդ սկզբունքը. Ադրբեջանը ստանում է շատ ավելին, քան Ղարաբաղը եւ Հայաստանը: Այլ կերպ արտահայտված, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, անընդունելի նկատառումներով, գնում է մի լուծման, որը, մեղմ ասած, նպաստավոր չէ հայկական կողմի համար, իսկ ավելի խիստ՝ վտանգի է ենթարկում Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի գոյությունը: Հնարավո՞ր է, արդյոք, շրջել իրադարձությունների զարգացման ընթացքը կամ ինչ-որ կերպ ազդել նրա վրա: Այս հարցերի քննությանն է նվիրված, ահա, ելույթիս վերջավորությունը:
> .
> .
> .
> Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի կարգավորման աննպաստ ընթացքը շրջելու առումով շատ ավելի մեծ նշանակություն կունենար Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը եւ Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնումն ու լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձեւավորումը: Եթե անգամ իշխանափոխությունը չհանգեցներ Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման տրամաբանության արմատական փոփոխությանը, ապա առնվազն նախադրյալներ կստեղծեր էապես բարելավելու ներկայումս քննարկվող ծրագիրը: Լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը հարկադրված չէր լինի անհարկի զիջումներ կատարելու եւ նահանջելու հայկական կողմի երբեմնի ուժեղ դիրքերից, որքան էլ դրանք խարխլված լինեն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ապաշնորհ ու անպատասխանատու քաղաքականության հետեւանքով: Իշխանափոխությունն, ըստ այդմ, Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման ներկա գործընթացի վրա վճռորոշ ազդեցություն գործելու եւ նրա վտանգավոր հետեւանքները կանխելու միակ միջոցն է:
> ...


Այս խոսքերը նորից հիշեցնում եմ ակումբցիներին ու հույս ունեմ, որ երդվյալ լևոնատյացներն այս անգամ ևս չեն բռնի իրենց որդեգրած ճանապարհը. Լևոնի ու ՀԱԿ-ի յուրաքանչյուր խոսքում ու գործում փնտրել ու խոսել միայն բացասականը, անգամ դա չտեսնելու դեպքում, այլ հույս ունեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուրդ խորապես կքննենք ու վերջապես կզարթնեք խոր թմբիրից:

Հուսով եմ, որ մեր քաղաքական կուսակցությունները, ՀՅԴ, Ժառանգություն, Նոր Ժամանակներ ու էլի լիքը էդպիսի անուններ, վերջապես մի կողմ կթողնեն պայքարի իմիտացիաները ու այս լուրջ մարտահրավերի առջև կկանգնեն միակ պահանջով՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի՝ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի հրաժարականի պահանջով, որպեսզի հզոր ալիքով գոնե Ղարաբաղի հարցի հանգուցալուծումը չլինի այսպես խայտառակ ու մի օր, հարակից բոլոր շրջանների հանձնման ու ԼՂ-ի կասկածյալ վիճակի հայտարարման օրը ստիպված չլինենք ինչ-որ մի բան նոր իմացածի պես տասնյակ էջեր գրոտել:

Ու քանի որ դատարկ խոսակցություններից հոգնել եմ, հնարավոր է, որ այս գրառմանս արձագանքներն իսկի չկարդամ ու դրանց չպատասխանեմ: Որովհետև հիմա խոսելու պահը չի: Հիմա զարթնելու պահն է:



հ.գ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ալույթն ամբողջովին, առանց կրճատումների, սկզբից մինչև վերջ, կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ:

----------

Ambrosine (11.10.2009), Norton (11.10.2009), Sagittarius (11.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Կարող ա Սերժը հենց նոր Հայաստանը ռմբահարումից, կամ տնտեսական բլոկադայից փրկեց:
> Հնարավոր ա, որ վնասեց, չգիտեմ...
> Ինչը չգիտենք, բերեք լավատեսորեն վերաբերվենք: կամ գոնե սպասենք, տեսնենք


սաղ հարցն էլ էն է, որ Սերոժը ոչ կարող է փրկել, ոչ էլ անգամ վնասել:
Ինքը խամաճիկ ա, խամաճիկների համազգային թատրոնից: Ու էտ խամաճիկների թելերը վաղուց արդեն մայր ռուսիոյում են:
…
ախր ինչի՞ էսքան կարճ հիշողություն ունենք: բոլորը չգիտես խի միանգամից մոռացան, որ մի քիչ առաջ Պուտին ձյաձան վերադարձավ Իստանպոլիսից:  :Smile: 
Իսկ մենք ինչպես միշտ ես 200 տարում տիկնիկային թատրոնի գլխավոր խամաճիկներն ենք:  Հեսա մի լավ կօգտագործեն , ու մի նոր Մոսկովյան  պայմանագրով երևի էս անգամ էլ ազերիներին ծախեն Արցախն ու հարակիցը…
…
Հնըգերներ: Սրոժի վրա նեռվեր ու ժամանակ մի ծախսեք: ինքը էն մարդը չի որ մի բան իզորու է լուծել: ոչ էլ իրա թայֆեն:
…
Բոլոր ճանապարհները տանում են դեպի Մոսկով, էնդեղից էլ հայդա բաբամ ՝ Վաշինգտոն, հոնդեղեն ալ Անգլիկո Մայր Թագուհու ձոցը…

----------


## murmushka

> Վլադ ջան էլի եմ հիշեցնում Սադամ ձյան կռվում էր: Հայաստանի 1000 չափի բանակ ուներ: Կռվեց պրծավ, չուչլի պես կախեցին պատից:


աաաաաաաաաա, որոշել էի էլ այստեղ չգրել բայց....
ինչ ճիշտ համեմատություն, որովհետև Սադամի հետևում իրա ժողովուրդը չէր կանգնած, իր օլիգարխիկ կլանն էր, նույն դրությունը ինչ Հայաստանում, ու քեզ թվում է, որ Սերժը ստորագրեց, դա ինչ-որ կերպով խանգարելու է, որ պետքն եկած տեղը Սերժի հետ էլ նույն կերպ վարվեն՞՞՞՞, Իրաքում իրաքցիներըն էին ասում, համաձայն ենք գան մեզ կոտորեն մենակ թե Սադամը գնա /ի միջայլոց նույնը ես շատ հաճախ լսել եմ նաև Իրանի հասարակ քաղաքացիներից/ հուսով եմ մենք չենք հասնի դրան, հուսով եմ այս ողբալի ու ինչ անենք, սենց էլ պիտի լինի դրությունից դուրս կգանք ու կհասկանանք, որ էս երկրի տերը մենք ենք ու եթե համակերպվում ենք , ուրեմն էլ ոչ մի բողոքելու իրավունք չունենք, իսկ եթե բողոքում ենք, հաստատ մեր ջայնը լսելի ենք դարձնում
հերիք է , ինչքան համակերպվեցինք, սեփական ազգի փոքր լինելը մեր իսկ անճարության արդարացում սարքեցինք ու սենց հանգիստ , մեծ կարևոր գործ արած մարդու դեմքի արտահայտությամբ գնանք կողքի, նորից կռանալու այս անօրեն իշխանույթան լծի տակ, որ էլ ավելի ստրկացնեն, որ գա ժամանակ, որ այլևս նման մտքեր էլ չծագեն
մահացած է այն ժողովուրդը, որի մեջ այլևս պայքարելու ուժ չկա, ու Փառք Աստծո, որ սա դեռ իմ ժողովդրին չի վերաբերվում, որովեհտև *մենք պայքարում ենք* և հաստատ ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ

----------


## Վիշապ

Ահավոր հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ ինչ ելույթ պիտի ունենար Թուրքիայի արտգործնախը, որ Հայաստանի համար անընդունելի ձևակերպումներ է պարունակել ու միևնույն ժամանակ չի հակասել արձանագրությունների բովանդակությանը, որովհետև հակառակը անտրամաբանական կլիներ ու մեր պաշտոնականա աղբյուրը չէր բլթցնի թուրքերի իրական տրամադրությունների մասին որով էլ պարզապես կապացույցեր նախապայմանների գոյությունը, որոնք կարող է հեչ էլ տեղ չգտնեն արձանագրություններում, սակայն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների իրական անկյունաքարը լինեն: Ի վերջո արևելքցիներիս մոտ չգրված օրենքները ավելի հզոր են, քան թե գրված ու ստորագրածները, այնպես որ մերոնց պնդումները՝ թե ոչ ոք չի կարող   Հայստանին ու ցեղասպանությանը սենց-ընենց, Ղարաբաղի հետ կապ չունի, տռալյամ-բռաբամ, էս լրիվ ֆռթոններ ու լոլոներ են: Այսինքն Թուրքիան այնպես արեց, որ մերոնք ուզած թե չուզած ծակվեցին գոնե *բանավոր* նախապայմանների գոյության մասին, որոնց Հայաստանի կողմից չկատարելուն կհետևեն քայլեր Թուրքիայի կողմից, որոնք էլի գրված չեն որևէ թղթի վրա, բայց շատ ավելի լացացնող են, քան Հայաստանին դրանցից պաշտպանող գրված պայմանավորվածությունները… Էս էշերը հերթական անգամ սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն արեցին իրենց ժողովրդին վտանգի տակ դնելով, հանուն իրենց ճղճիմ շահերի, էնքան որ մնան իշխանության գլուխ, քանի որ սրանց թիկունքում ոչ թե ժողովուրդն է, այլ կրկին նախապայմաններ դնող Ռուսաստանը, իսկ իշխանատենչության ախորժակին էլ հագուրդ չկա, որ գոնե հրաժարական տան ու սիվիլիթաս լինեն, դաշտը թողնելով ավելի գրագետ մարդկանց:
Չուկ, մեր տառմազնուտի ժողովուրդը ուրիշբան անել չէր էլ կարող, որովհետև մեր ժողովրդին ուշացած զգացող, անջո էշի ականջում քնած, անգրագետ դեբիլ սարքել են հենց տականք իշխանությունները ապակողմնորոշող ու հանգստացնող պրոպագանդաների ու կտերի տեսքով: Իսկ պայքարի իմիտացիաներ անող իդիոտ-ախք-գեղամյաններ ներկայացնող դաշնակները, ժառանգները ու չգիտեմ էլ ովքեր միևնույն է էլի փոքրամասնություն են մեր ժողովրդի մեջ, առհասարակ մեր ժողովրդին հիմա մոլորեցնում ու անդունդն է տանում փոքրամասնությունը, ու էլի հանգստացնում ու կուտ է տալիս կրկին փոքրամասնությունը: Իսկ թե մեծամասնությունը երբ ինքնաբուխ գիտակցություն, խելք ու շնորք  կստանա ու ոտքի կկանգնի ու իշխանությունների մաման կլացացնի ու հոգևոր-մտածելակերպային հեղաշրջում կիրականացնի, Ալլահ բիլիյոր:

----------


## Tyler

> Սահմանների բացումը մինչ Ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրի լուծումը ակնհայտորեն հայկական կողմի հաղթանակնա, այդ իսկ պատճառով Թուրքիան ամեն կերպ կձգձգի բացումը` սպասելով Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծմանը:


*Եթե* իրոք ստորագրված նախապայմանները ոչ մի կապ չունեն Ղարաբաղի հետ՝ ուրեմն հա, կարելի ա ինչ-որ տեղ հաղթանակ համարել: 




> ինչ ճիշտ համեմատություն, որովհետև Սադամի հետևում իրա ժողովուրդը չէր կանգնած, իր օլիգարխիկ կլանն էր, նույն դրությունը ինչ Հայաստանում, ու քեզ թվում է, որ Սերժը ստորագրեց, դա ինչ-որ կերպով խանգարելու է, որ պետքն եկած տեղը Սերժի հետ էլ նույն կերպ վարվեն՞՞՞՞, Իրաքում իրաքցիներըն էին ասում, համաձայն ենք գան մեզ կոտորեն մենակ թե Սադամը գնա /


Ժողովրդի ատելությունը Սադամի հանդեպ շատ ավելին էր, քան հիմա Սերժն ա "վայելում"  :Smile:  Համենայն դեպս, ինչը որ վայելում էր մինչև երեկվա արձանագրությունների մեջ ամբողջ ճշմարտության բացահայտումը, դրանից հետո կարող ա փոխվի ամեն ինչ:

----------


## urartu

ժողովուրդ, ոնց չեք հասկանում, որ սենց, շարունակվի էս երկրում մարդ չի մնա, հո Հայաստանը մենակ փոքր կենտրոնով, չի սահմանափակվում, դուք գիտեք, թե մարզերում արտագախթը ինչքան է շատացել, մեր կուրսից 7 ամսվա ընթացքում 8 հոգի արտասահման են գնացել, էս սահմանի բացումը ինչ որ չափով  կթեթեվացնի տնտեսական ծանր վիճակը, հետո միայն նրա համար, որ ընդդիմադիր եք, չի կարելի ճանաճը փիղ ներկայացնել, ես դեմ եմ էս իշխանություններին, երկրի ֆեոդալական կառուցվածքին, նրանց քաղաքականությանը, բայց էս հարցում լրիվ Սեռժին պաշտպանում եմ, Սեռժը էս ամենին գիտակցելով է գնացել

----------


## Վիշապ

> ժողովուրդ, ոնց չեք հասկանում, որ սենց, շարունակվի էս երկրում մարդ չի մնա, հո Հայաստանը մենակ փոքր կենտրոնով, չի սահմանափակվում, դուք գիտեք, թե մարզերում արտագախթը ինչքան է շատացել, մեր կուրսից 7 ամսվա ընթացքում 8 հոգի արտասահման են գնացել, էս սահմանի բացումը ինչ որ չափով  կթեթեվացնի տնտեսական ծանր վիճակը, հետո միայն նրա համար, որ ընդդիմադիր եք, չի կարելի ճանաճը փիղ ներկայացնել, ես դեմ եմ էս իշխանություններին, երկրի ֆեոդալական կառուցվածքին, նրանց քաղաքականությանը, բայց էս հարցում լրիվ Սեռժին պաշտպանում եմ, Սեռժը էս ամենին գիտակցելով է գնացել


Հետաքրքիր է, փորձի համար որ զանգես ձեր կուրսեցիներին ու ավետես որ Սե*ռ*ժի շնորհիվ շուտով բացվելու է հայ–թուրքական սահմանը, ու հորդորես հետ գալ, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեն քեզ։

----------

Mephistopheles (11.10.2009), Լեո (11.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

եսչեմ ասում, որ սահմանը բացելուց Հայաստանի Շվեյցարիա կդառնա, բայց թե դրանից մեր տնտեսությունն էլ չի տուժի, հետո Սեռժը ստեղ շատ լավ դիրքերով հանդես եկավ, ընենց որ առայժմս ամեն ինչ լավ է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եսչեմ ասում, որ սահմանը բացելուց Հայաստանի Շվեյցարիա կդառնա, բայց թե դրանից մեր տնտեսությունն էլ չի տուժի, հետո Սեռժը ստեղ շատ լավ դիրքերով հանդես եկավ, ընենց որ առայժմս ամեն ինչ լավ է


բա հետո ինչքան ա լավանալու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ՈՒՂԵՐՁԸ
> 
> *Այսօր երեկոյան /հոկտեմբերի 10/ Շվեյցարիայում Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ նախաստորագրվածարձանագրությունների ստորգրման առիթով Սերժ Սարգսյանն ուղերձով դիմել է հայ ժողովրդին: Ուղերձում ասված է.
> *
> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,
> 
> Վերջին մի քանի շաբաթների ընթացքում Հայաստանի ու ողջ հայության ուշադրության կենտրոնում Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ներկա գործընթացը, մասնավորապես նախաստորագրված երկու արձանագրություններն էին: Այդ փաստաթղթերը հրապարակավ քննարկելու մեր կոչին արագորեն արձագանքեցին հայ ժողովրդի բոլոր հատվածներն ու շերտերը եւ ներգրավվեցին դրա շուրջ ծավալվող բա­նավեճերին£ Վերջին ամիս­ներին Հայաս­տանի եւ հայության առջեւ ծառացած մեծ ու փոքր խնդիրների քննարկումների մի նոր՝ հզոր ալիք բարձրացավ:
> 
> Քննության առարկա են դառնում նաեւ հայ-թուրքական բանակցությունների հետ կապ չունեցող, բայց համայն հայությանը հուզող բազմաթիվ հարցեր: Այս գործընթացն ընդհանրական առիթ ու խթան հան­դիսացավ նոր՝ շահագրգիռ քննարկում ծա­վալելու Հայաստանի եւ հայության տեղի ու դերի մասին, Հայաստանի եւ հայության ներկայի ու ապագայի մասին: Արդյունքում, ողջ աշխարհը տեսավ ու հասկացավ, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հա­­րա­բերություն­ների կարգա­վոր­­ման հարցում գործ ունի ոչ մի­այն երեք միլիոնանոց Հա­յաստանի, այլ տաս միլիոնա­նոց հայ ժողովրդի հետ: Եվ թող ոչ ոք չտեսնելու չտա, որ ի հեճուկս ցանկա­ցած վանկար­կում­ների` հայ ժողովուրդը միասնական է իր նպա­տակներում եւ ուժեղ է իր զա­վակներով: Եվ թող ոչ ոք չփորձի սեպ խրել Հայաս­տանի եւ Սփյուռքի միջեւ, մեր քույրերի ու եղբայրների` Հայաստանի ապագայի համար անհանգստությունը ներկայացնելով որպես Հայաստանի Հանրապե­տությանը նրանց կողմից ինչ-որ բան պարտադրելու փորձ:
> ...


Ժողովուրդ, նախագահի ուղերձի վերջին բառերին ուշդարություն դարձրեք: Սենց հոգեճանգռիչ ուղերձ մինչ հիմա չէի կարդացել: Լուրջ եմ ասում, լացս գալիս ա: Իսկականից, Աստված մեզ պահապան:

----------


## urartu

համենայն դեպս հիմիկվանից որ լավ կլինի, ճիշտն ասած հավաս չունեմ եսքան գրելու բայց ամեն դեպքում կգրեմ
Սկսենք տնտեսականից- շատ ապրանքների գներ կնվազեն, որոնք ներկրվում են Թուրքիայից, մեր արտադրողների համար կբացվի նոր շուկաներ, եվ տրանզիտային գների իջեցումով կբարձրանա մեր ապրանքների մրցունակությունը, ուղիղ երկաթուղային կապ կունենանք Եվրոպայի հետ, 2 կողմերի սահմանամերձ շրջանները կզարգանան, շատ ընկերություններ կկորցնեն իրենց մենաշնորհը, մեր երկիրը ինվեստորների համար ավելի գրավիչ կդառնա, հետո Անթալիան էլ շատերի համար հասանելի կդառնա… սա ընդամենը մի փոքր մասն է, եթե ծավալվեմ 1 էջը հերիք չի անի
Քաղաքական- ամենակարևոր ձեռքբերումը կլին  են, որ մեր դիրքերը Ղարաբաղի հարցում խիստ կամրապնդվեն, մեր երկրի հեղինակությունը ամբողջ աշխարհով կբարձրանա,  կախվածությունը Վրաստանից շատ կքչանա, նաև կարելի է ասել ռուսներից, իսկ ետքանը այնքան էլ քիչ չէ մեր պես երկրի համար

----------

Աշխեն (11.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովուրդ,* նախագահի* ուղերձի վերջին բառերին ուշդարություն դարձրեք: Սենց հոգեճանգռիչ ուղերձ մինչ հիմա չէի կարդացել: Լուրջ եմ ասում, լացս գալիս ա: Իսկականից, Աստված մեզ պահապան:


Եթե դեմ չես, մի ուղղում անեմ, լա՞վ  :Wink:  
Նախագահ չէ, Սերժ Սարգսյան ա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Անթալիան էլ շատերի համար հասանելի կդառնա…


Սա ամենակարևորն էր, արժեր սրա համար ամեն ինչի գնալ:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.10.2009), murmushka (11.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

հա բա ինչ, լավ չի Սև ծովի տեղը նույն գնով Միջերկրականի ափին կհանգստանանք, վատ է :Dntknw:

----------


## Լեո

> հա բա ինչ, լավ չի Սև ծովի տեղը նույն գնով Միջերկրականի ափին կհանգստանանք, վատ է


Ճիշտ ես ասում էլի: Որ առաջ էլ տենց լիներ, կուրսեցիներդ կարող ա Հայաստանից չգնային  :Sad:  
Բա հիմա ու՞ր ես, Միջերկրականի՞ կողմերը  :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

Մի հատ ես նկարին ուշադրություն դարձրեք:

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (11.10.2009), Rammer (11.10.2009), Tyler (11.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Խեղճ մարդը մտածում ա՝ տեսնես պատմության մեջ իրեն որպես ի՞նչ են հիշելու  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե դեմ չես, մի ուղղում անեմ, լա՞վ  
> Նախագահ չէ, Սերժ Սարգսյան ա


Ինքը Սերժ Սարգսյանն ա, բայց ուղերձը նախագահի ուղերձն ա:  :Jpit: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ ես նկարին ուշադրություն դարձրեք:


Ասում են, ապե շատ մի վախի, սաղ նորմալ ա: Жесть

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում են, ապե շատ մի վախի, սաղ նորմալ ա: Жесть


Մեր կաթողիկոսից ինչ խաբար կա: Արամը իրան լավ պատառոտում ա, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոցը ինչ-որ սուս ու փուս նստած ա: Սաղ ա գոնե ??

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Խեղճ մարդը մտածում ա՝ տեսնես պատմության մեջ իրեն որպես ի՞նչ են հիշելու


   Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը ստորագրողներին հիմա որպես ի՞նչ են հիշում, նույն էլ հետո իրա մասին են ասելու :Xeloq:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խոսելով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի մասին` Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչության ղեկավարը նշել է. «Գործընթացի սկզբից ևեթ մենք գիտակցում էինք այն դժվարություններն ու խոչընդոտները, որոնք առկա են դեպի ապագա տանող այս փշոտ, բայցև այսքան անհրաժեշտ ճանապարհին։ Սակայն, մենք նաև գիտակցում ենք, որ *այս ծանր բեռը հաջորդ սերունդներին թողնելը անպատասխանատու և չարդարացված կլինի*»։


«Գռուզիտ» էին արել խեղճ մարդուն փաստորեն… :Not I:

----------

Dragon (11.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մեր կաթողիկոսից ինչ խաբար կա: Արամը իրան լավ պատառոտում ա, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոցը ինչ-որ սուս ու փուս նստած ա: Սաղ ա գոնե ??


Իրանք երեկ գիշերը տղերքով լավ նշել են` տաք ջուր, սառը ջուր աղջիկններ...Էսօր պախմելի մեջ ա, բայց որ դուրս գա ինջ թվումա էլի մի հատ սրտաճմլիկ ուղերձով կթաթաի էլի...

----------


## snow

Ուֆ, չգիտեմ, ինձ թվումա էս փաստաթուղթը մենակ վնասելու է մեզ՝ hայաստանցիներիս: Ախր հավատս չի գալիս, որ թուրքերը հակա մի բան չեն անի, ոնց որ ասում են «Կարմիր կովը իրա կաշին չի փոխի»: Աստված տա, վերջը լավ լինի: :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հատ ես նկարին ուշադրություն դարձրեք:


ապրի իմ բալեն… տեսա՞ր չցավաց

----------

Dragon (11.10.2009), helium (11.10.2009), murmushka (11.10.2009), Norton (11.10.2009), snow (11.10.2009), Լեո (11.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեր կաթողիկոսից ինչ խաբար կա: Արամը իրան լավ պատառոտում ա, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոցը ինչ-որ սուս ու փուս նստած ա: Սաղ ա գոնե ??


Վեհափառին Սերժի գրասեղանի տակ տեսնող ա եղել

----------


## Dar-Man

Հայ հանրային կարծիքին Հայաստան-Թուրքիա նորագոյն կապերու շուրջ



Երբ երէկ Վարդան Մամիկոնեանը իբրեւ պատմական օրինակելի տիպար նկատող Հայաստանի Հանրապետութեան նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսեանը այսօր կը դիմէ Վասակեան դիւանագիտութեան (հեռու Վասակը դաւաճանի պիտակով ներկայացնելու ընկալեալ սովորութենէն)՝ ակներեւ կը դառնայ հայ իշխանութեանց վրայ գերպետութիւններու բանեցուցած ահաւոր ճնշումը, որուն ի տես հարկաւոր են համայն հայութեան բողոքի արտայայտութիւնները ընդդէմ թրքական եւ ամերիկեան դեսպանատուներուն։



Սակայն բթամիտ քաղաքականութեան որպէս հետեւանք՝ իրենց դարն ապրած հայ աւանդական երեք կուսակցութիւնները, որոնք այլապէս կը ներկայացնեն արտասահմանի հայութեան քանի մը տոկոսը, աշխարհին դիմաց կը մրոտեն հայու պատիւը։ Յումպէտս վատնելով արտասահմանի հայութեան հայրենասիրական զգացումները՝ նշեալ կուսակցութիւնները «դավաճան» Սարգսեանի դէմ «Խանասորեան արշաւանքներ» կը բեմականացնեն հետեւելով Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութեան, որը հայ իրականութեան մէջ այն միա՛կ խմբաւորումն է, որ թէ՛ պետական եւ թէ՛ կուսակցական մակարդակով կապեր հաստատած է Օսմանեան թէ Հանրապետական Թուրքիոյ հետ։



Արդարեւ, Դաշնակցութիւնն է եղած Հայոց Ցեղասպանութիւնը ծրագրած ու գործադրած Երիտասարդ Թուրքերու դաշնակիցը (նոյնիսկ Ատանայի կոտորածէն ետք), Դաշնակցութիւնն է եղած Պաթումի հայեւթուրք ամօթալի դաշինքը ստորագրողը, Դաշնակցութիւնն է եղած Ալեքսանտրապոլի հայեւթուրք ապօրինի դաշինքը վաւերացնողը, Դաշնակցութիւնն է եղած Պրոմէթէի ուխտով հայեւթուրք զինակցութիւն կնքողը … Չերկարենք։ Այսօր, հրապարակի վրայ չկա՛յ դաշինք կամ զինակցութիւն, կա՛ն երկու արձանագրութիւններ …



Սակայն իր այսօրուան աղմուկ-աղաղակով՝ Դաշնակցութիւնը կա՛մ կը փորձէ իր ուսերէն թօթափել իր տխուր անցեալը, կա՛մ կը հետապնդէ շահադիտական նպատակներ։ Արտասահմանի հայուն պարտականութիւնն է ամէն միջոցներով պայքարիլ Հայոց Ցեղասպանութեան ճանաչման եւ հողային իրաւունքներու նուաճման ի խնդիր։ Թէեւ մէկ է հայ ազգը Հայաստանի, Արցախի, Ջաւախքի թէ արտասահմանի մէջ՝ տարբեր են պայքարի միջոցները իւրաքանչիւր շրջանէն ներս։



Հեշտ չէ անտեսել հայեւթուրք հազար եւ մա՛նաւանդ վերջին հարիւր տարուան թշնամանքը, սակայն միջազգային ներկայ իրադրութեամբ՝ Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան կը գտնուին իբրեւ դրացի երկիրներ բնական յարաբերութիւններ վարելու ստիպողութեան ներքեւ։ Հայաստանի իշխանութիւնները ստիպուած են գործել պետական մտածողութեամբ՝ միջազգային աննպաստ կացութենեն նուազագոյն կորուստով եւ առաւելագոյն ձեռքբերումով դուրս գալու տրամադրութեամբ։



Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնը, իր առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տէր-Պետրոսեանէն մինչեւ իր այսօրուան նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսեանը, հակառակ ընկերային-տնտեսական ներքին տխուր իրավիճակի առկայութեան՝ արտաքին քաղաքականութեան ծիրէն ներս կը շարունակէ հանդէս գալ հաւասարակշիռ վարքագիծով։ Հաւատարիմ մնալով մեր պապենական հողերու ազատագրութեան ճանապարհին իր հիմնադիր-ղեկավար նահատակ Յակոբ Յակոբեանի եւ իր բազմատասնեակ նահատակներու արեամբ նուիրականացած իր քաղաքական ուղեգիծին՝ Հայաստանի Ազատագրութեան Հայ Գաղտնի Բանակը կ՚ողջունէ հայրենի իշխանութեանց պատմական խիզախ քայլերը։


*
Հայաստանի Ազատագրութեան, Հայ Գաղտնի Բանակ*

----------


## _DEATH_

Ցավակցում եմ
1915  - 1.5 միլիոն
1915-2015 - 1.5+3.2=4.7 միլիոն
Գոնե սփյուռքահայերը մեր մասին չմոռանան ու որևէ երկրում հուշահամալիր բացեն մեր հիշատակին, քանի որ ներկայինս շուտով թուրքերը կքանդեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչ ասել են, այն էլ արել են: Եթե չանեին, կստիպեին ու հաստատ կամ պետք էր անեինք, կամ մեզ վարի կտաին:


Էհ, Էլմո ջան, ախր ստորագրելու դեպքում էլ մենք ենք մեզ վարի տալիս: Չգիտեմ` տարբերակներից ո՞ր մեկն է ավելի գերադասելի` մենք մեզ վարի տա՞նք, թե՞ ուրիշները:
 :Sad: 




> Իրանը մեր հետ մի համեմատեք: Ընդեղ հոգևոր առաջնորդը նախագահից պակաս չի:


Իսկ մեր Գարեգին Բ…-ը…  :Bad:  Դրա մեջ մի կաթիլ հոգեւոր ինչ-որ բան կա՞: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն` Սե՞րժ, թե՞ Գարեգին ԲԸ, նույն մարմնի երկու տարբեր անդամներն են:

----------


## Zangezur

> A *smiling* Davutoglu and a* stony-faced* Nalbandian sat at a table to sign the deal.


Գրում է Նյու-Յորք թայմզը. առանց մեկնաբանության

----------


## Elmo

Էսքան վայնասունը որ տեսնում եմ, Կիկոսի մահն եմ հիշում:
Գնացի մարդի ունեցա որդի

Ժողովուրդ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի եղել, բայց մարդկանց կեսը արդեն գերեզմանի տեղ ա մանգ գալիս: Մեզ չի սազում, մի հատ էս լացուկոծը թարգեք: Ի՞նչ ցավակցություններ, ի՞նչ ավերածություններ, ի՞նչ թրքացում ու հողերի հանձնում: Ձեզ ու ձեզ մտածել եք ու սկսել ողբա՞լ «կորած հայրենիքը»: 2 օր ա ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ ոչ ոք չի նշում ցավալու ու ողբալու համար: Երևի մենակ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման բարդանալուց բացի, ոչ մեկը ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չգիտի: Էս ի՞նչ մի շուխուր եք դրել: Թարգեք:
Քիչ ա մնում մարդա մի հատ էլ ծաղկեպսակ ճարենք, դնենք դոշներիս, վրաներս լացենք:

----------

REAL_ist (11.10.2009), Աթեիստ (12.10.2009), Աշխեն (11.10.2009), Բիձա (16.11.2009), Տատ (12.10.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Թուրքերը վիզ են դրել մինչև Ղարաբաղը իրանց չտանք սահմանը չեն բացելու:
Մինչև ստորագրելը 3 ժամ խոսակցություն ա գնացել: Էտ ստորագրելուց հետո պատկերացնում եմ իրանց արտգործնախարարը ինչ էր ասելու ցեղասպանության մասին, ոչ մի ձև չեն կարողացել համոզեն էտքան մասը չասի, վերջը դրա պատճառով ոչ մեկ բան չի ասել: 
 Երեկ որ ցույց էին տալիս ոնցոր թաղում լիներ, լրիվ լարված դեմքերով, թուրքերն էլ ինչպես միշտ դիվանագետ կեղծ ժպիտները դեմքերին: Կարևորը իրանց ուզածին հասան, էս անգամ ձենները կտրեցին, բայց սրանից հետո կտեսնեք ոնց ա լեզուները բացվելու:

----------


## dvgray

> Մեր կաթողիկոսից ինչ խաբար կա: Արամը իրան լավ պատառոտում ա, իսկ Ամենայն Հայոցը ինչ-որ սուս ու փուս նստած ա: Սաղ ա գոնե ??


Ամենայբ Հայոցը սպասում է… թե երբ է Սերոժ Ազատիչը վերջապես բաժանելու փողերը 
Որպես տեղեկանք՝ հողերը արդեն բաժանված է: հողի տակն ու վրան նույնպես

----------


## Rammstein

> Էսքան վայնասունը որ տեսնում եմ, Կիկոսի մահն եմ հիշում:
> Գնացի մարդի ունեցա որդի
> 
> Ժողովուրդ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի եղել, բայց մարդկանց կեսը արդեն գերեզմանի տեղ ա մանգ գալիս: Մեզ չի սազում, մի հատ էս լացուկոծը թարգեք: Ի՞նչ ցավակցություններ, ի՞նչ ավերածություններ, ի՞նչ թրքացում ու հողերի հանձնում: Ձեզ ու ձեզ մտածել եք ու սկսել ողբա՞լ «կորած հայրենիքը»: 2 օր ա ոչ մի հիմնավոր պատճառ ոչ ոք չի նշում ցավալու ու ողբալու համար: Երևի մենակ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման բարդանալուց բացի, ոչ մեկը ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չգիտի: Էս ի՞նչ մի շուխուր եք դրել: Թարգեք:
> Քիչ ա մնում մարդա մի հատ էլ ծաղկեպսակ ճարենք, դնենք դոշներիս, վրաներս լացենք:


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ դեռեւս խորհրդարանը չի հաստատել, ապա այո, դեռ ոչ մի բան տեղի չի ունեցել, բայց Էլմո ջան, դու հույս ունե՞ս, որ չի հաստատի: Եթե մի հատ էս կապակցությամբ հոկտեմբերի 27 չլինի, ապա վստահ եմ, կհաստատվի:
Հիմնավոր պատճառ չես տեսնում ողբալու, բայց այն կա: Ստորագրությամբ մենք հաստատում ենք Թուրքիայի ներկայիս տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, մինչդեռ եթե չստորագրվեր, ապա մեր եւ Թուրքիայի սահմանին վերաբերող ամենահզոր փաստաթուղթը Վիլսոնյան քարտեզն է:


Քարտեզի վրա երեւում է մի կնիք, որով հաստատվում են Ամերիկյան օրենքները: Եթե մենք պահաջեինք, հիմա Ամերիկան պիտի ճանաչեր այս սահմանները, որոնք մինչեւ հիմա իրենց մոտ օրենքի ուժ ունեն: Իսկ մենք ստորագրում ենք փաստաթուղթ, որով ինքըստինքյան հրաժարվում ենք էդ ամենից:

----------


## Elmo

> Քարտեզի վրա երեւում է մի կնիք, որով հաստատվում են Ամերիկյան օրենքները: Եթե մենք պահաջեինք, հիմա Ամերիկան պիտի ճանաչեր այս սահմանները, որոնք մինչեւ հիմա իրենց մոտ օրենքի ուժ ունեն: Իսկ մենք ստորագրում ենք փաստաթուղթ, որով ինքըստինքյան հրաժարվում ենք էդ ամենից:


հա, ու ի՞նչ ենք անելու էդ տարածքները: Սկի սահմանապահներ չենք կարող էդքան տրամադրել, որ էդ սահմանները պահեն: Էլ չեմ ասում կատաղի քրդերի մասին, որ տեղում կգզզեն մեզ:
Հիմա մեր մարզերը դափ դատարկ են: Չգիտեմ եղել ե՞ս մարզերում թե ոչ, բայց մի անգամ, որ գնաս, պատկերը պարզ կլինի: Հիմնականում ծերեր են մնացել ու աղջիկներ: Շենքերը դատարկ, հողերը անմշակ, մարդ չկա: Մեզ լրացուցիչ դատարկ, այսինքն քրդերով լի, հողերը պետք չեն:
Ուրիշ պատճառ ման արի ախպերս: Դա տխրելու պատճառ չի:

----------

Norton (11.10.2009), REAL_ist (11.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Թուրքիայի սահմանին վերաբերող ամենահզոր փաստաթուղթը Վիլսոնյան քարտեզն է:


Որը ամերիկայն սենատը չի հաստատել :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (11.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Որը ամերիկայն սենատը չի հաստատել


Որ հաստատած լիներ, ի՞նչ:

----------


## Norton

> Որ հաստատած լիներ, ի՞նչ:


ոչինչ, հիմա Հայաստանի տարածքում Քրդսատն պետություն կլիներ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> մինչդեռ եթե չստորագրվեր, ապա մեր եւ Թուրքիայի սահմանին վերաբերող ամենահզոր փաստաթուղթը Վիլսոնյան քարտեզն է:


 Վիլսոնի քարտեզը նույնիսկ հիմա Վիլսոնը որ իրա տատու հետ գերեզմանից դուս գա ու կանգնի ԱՄՆ-ի ղեկին չի իրականանա:
Ու ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ տարածքների վերադարցը նմանա ուտոպիայի ու շատ բարդ իրագործելի ցանկությունա` անկախ որևէ տեսակի համաձայնագրերի առկայությունից Թուրքիայի հետ:

----------

Elmo (11.10.2009), Norton (11.10.2009), Աթեիստ (12.10.2009), Աշխեն (11.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Իմ գրածները միշտ էլ տրամաբանություն են պարունակում: Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում ասածներս հիմնավորված են գիտելիքներով, ի տարբերություն քո գրածի, դրա համար էլ գրել եմ անգրագետ բառը:
Մի քանի օրվա մեջ սաղ ազգը դառավ միջազգային իրավունքի մասնագետ ու ամեն  մեկը մի հայտնագործությունա անում: Վիլսոնի քարտեզը զուգարանի թղթից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում իրավական ուժի տեսանկյունից: Ինչպես Norton-ը նշեց դա նույնիս ԱՄՆ Սենատը չի վավերացրել: Մի բան գրելուց առաջ փորձի մի քիչ գիտելիք ստանալ դրա վերաբերյալ, ամեն ինչ չի, որ զուտ տրամաբանությամբա:

----------

Norton (11.10.2009), Աշխեն (11.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր էլ սենց ծիծաղալու ու անգրագետ բաներ արի  մի գրի էլի: Վիլսոնի քարտեզը նույնիսկ հիմա Վիլսոնը որ իրա տատու հետ գերեզմանից դուս գա ու կանգնի ԱՄՆ-ի ղեկին չի իրականանա:
> Ու ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ տարածքների վերադարցը նմանա ուտոպիայի ու շատ բարդ իրագործելի ցանկությունա` անկախ որևէ տեսակի համաձայնագրերի առկայությունից Թուրքիայի հետ:


օրինակ ես ավելի շատ կուզենայի որ մենք մտածենա Ուրմիա լճի մասին: Այն մեր ապուպապերի հայրենիքն ա եղել ու մենք պարտավոր ենք այն վերադարձնել: Իսկ պարսիկները միշտ էլ եղել են դավաճան  :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

> Մի քանի օրվա մեջ սաղ ազգը դառավ միջազգային իրավունքի մասնագետ ու ամեն մեկը մի հայտնագործությունա անում:


Ընդհանրապես միշտ զարմացել եմ էդ երևույթի վրա... Փաստորեն աբողջ դիվանագիտական կորպուսը, Նախագահի խորհրդականները և կառավարությունը միասին վերցրած չեն ֆահմում նենց բաներ, որ մեզ համար պարզից էլ պարզ են  :Jpit: Տարօրինակ չէ, որ մենք "չայնիկ հալով" (դիվանագիտական ասպարեզում) բռնում լուրջ վերլուծություններ ենք անում ու երկարամյա տարիների փորձ ունեցող դիվանագետներին ու կառավարիչներին սարքում ենք չոլի..... բոմժ  :Smile:

----------

Աշխեն (11.10.2009), Տատ (12.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդհանրապես միշտ զարմացել եմ էդ երևույթի վրա... Փաստորեն աբողջ դիվանագիտական կորպուսը, Նախագահի խորհրդականները և կառավարությունը միասին վերցրած չեն ֆահմում նենց բաներ, որ մեզ համար պարզից էլ պարզ են Տարօրինակ չէ, որ մենք "չայնիկ հալով" (դիվանագիտական ասպարեզում) բռնում լուրջ վերլուծություններ ենք անում ու երկարամյա տարիների փորձ ունեցող դիվանագետներին ու կառավարիչներին սարքում ենք չոլի..... բոմժ


բա որ սկսում ենք կինոները քննադատել /մանավանդ հոլիվուդյան/, կամ թատրոն ու նկարիչ ու երաժշտություն, վաբշե ա զարմանալի  :Jpit: 
ախռ վաբշե, չայնիկը խոսալու իրավունք վաբշե ունի որ՞: չայնիկը պետք ա հիշի թե ինքը ինչ ա  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե նենց չի ապեր որ մեր դիվանագիտական կորպուսը գիտելիքի ծովա, ապացույցը վերջերս փոխարտգործնախարարի մակարդակով արտահայտած անգրագետ միտքն էր, որ այս արձանագրությունները չեն հանդիսանում միջազգային պայմանագիր...
Մեկ-մեկ տենց էլա լինում: Բայց ոչինչ, մի օր ետ համատարած անգրագիտությանն էլ վերջ կտրվի:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե նենց չի ապեր որ մեր դիվանագիտական կորպուսը գիտելիքի ծովա, ապացույցը վերջերս փոխարտգործնախարարի մակարդակով արտահայտած անգրագետ միտքն էր, որ այս արձանագրությունները չեն հանդիսանում միջազգային պայմանագիր...
> Մեկ-մեկ տենց էլա լինում: Բայց ոչինչ, մի օր ետ *համատարած անգրագիտությանն* էլ վերջ կտրվի:


այսինքն անգրագիտությունը համատարած ա՞  :Shok:  կառավարական ապարատում

----------


## ministr

> բա որ սկսում ենք կինոները քննադատել /մանավանդ հոլիվուդյան/, կամ թատրոն ու նկարիչ ու երաժշտություն, վաբշե ա զարմանալի 
> ախռ վաբշե, չայնիկը խոսալու իրավունք վաբշե ունի որ՞: չայնիկը պետք ա հիշի թե ինքը ինչ ա


Կինոն, երաժշտությունը ճաշակի հարց են.. բայց դիվանագիտության մեջ ճաշակի հարց չկա  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Կինոն, երաժշտությունը ճաշակի հարց են.. բայց դիվանագիտության մեջ ճաշակի հարց չկա


ինչի՞ չկա: այսիքն քո ասելով դիվանի մասնագետների մոտ սուբեկտիվ գործոններ չկա, ու ամեն ինչ մաթեմաթիկորեն հաշվարկելի է՞  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Սուբյեկտիվ կա, բայց ճաշակի չկա  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Սուբյեկտիվ կա, բայց ճաշակի չկա


չէ, ոնց՞ 
եթե սուբեկտիվ է. ապա դա նշանակում է զգայականի վրա է ղեկավարվում չէ՞, ոնց որ ասենք արվեստի ընկալումը:
Օրինակ իմ դուրը Հրեշտակ Մերկելը դուր չի գալի  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> այսինքն անգրագիտությունը համատարած ա՞


Լավ, քո խաթր գերակշիռ ասեմ համատարածի փոխարեն :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> չէ, ոնց՞ 
> եթե սուբեկտիվ է. ապա դա նշանակում է զգայականի վրա է ղեկավարվում չէ՞, ոնց որ ասենք արվեստի ընկալումը:
> Օրինակ իմ դուրը Հրեշտակ Մերկելը դուր չի գալի


Հա ինչ անենք որ չի գալիս  :Smile:  Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես Մերկելի վարած քաղաքականությունը նույն ճշտությամբ վերլուծես, ոնց որ ԱԳՆ-ի համապատասխան բաժնի մասնագետը  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա ինչ անենք որ չի գալիս  Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես Մերկելի վարած քաղաքականությունը նույն ճշտությամբ վերլուծես, ոնց որ ԱԳՆ-ի համապատասխան բաժնի մասնագետը


վերլուծել կարող եմ, մենակ թե խորության հարց ա: Օրինակ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը իզուր ու շատ գեշ ձևի վախեցավ Պուտինի լաբրադորից. իսկ ԱԳՆ կարող է ասել, որ ինչ՞ գործ ուներ Պուտինի լաբրադորը Մերկելի դիմաց  :Smile: 
խորության հարց է: բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մենք պետք է բերաններս փակենք

----------


## ministr

> վերլուծել կարող եմ, մենակ թե խորության հարց ա: Օրինակ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ ինքը իզուր ու շատ գեշ ձևի վախեցավ Պուտինի լաբրադորից. իսկ ԱԳՆ կարող է ասել, որ ինչ՞ գործ ուներ Պուտինի լաբրադորը Մերկելի դիմաց 
> խորության հարց է: բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մենք պետք է բերաններս փակենք


Ով ա ասում բերաններս փակենք? Դա մեր իրավունքնա... բայց դե ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ համապատասխան մասնագետները խոտակեր չեն, ու հաստատ մեզնից շատ են հասկանում էդ հարցերում  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ով ա ասում բերաններս փակենք? Դա մեր իրավունքնա... բայց դե ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ համապատասխան մասնագետները խոտակեր չեն, ու հաստատ մեզնից շատ են հասկանում էդ հարցերում


Մինիստր, արդեն շրջապտույտի մեջ ենք: 
Ո՞վ ա ասւմ որ խոտակեր եմ: էն մարդն ա ասում, ում շահերը որ ոտնահարում են այդ մասնագետները, ու անում են առանց լուրջ ստրատեգիական պատճառի:
Դա մասնագիտական հարց չէ, այլ ավելի շուտ մարդկային հոգեբանական-կենցաղային:
օրինակ, կարող է մասնագետը իրա կնոջ վրա բժշկական  փորձեր դնի, առանց լիովին գիտակցելու դրա հետևանքները: Մենակ չասես որ ըտենց բան չկա:
Օրինակ՝ մի դեղագերծական անգլիական ֆիրմա, 20 հոգի մարդ սպանեց իր նոր դեղի փորձարկման ժամանակ: Այդ փորձարկումը լրիվ օրինական էր ու կատարվում էր վճարովի: Ու դրանից հետո իմ ու քո պես չայնիկները Անգլիայում իրանց բողոքի ձայնը բարձացրին ու ասեցին ու սխալ բաներ էն թույլ տվել *պրոֆեսիոնալ* օրենսգիրները ու հիմա ուզում են օրենքը փոխեն:

----------


## ministr

Դե հենա "տաղանդաշատ" աժ ունենք... ինչ պետք լինի կասեն  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Marduk

> *Էրդողան. «Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները՝ մինչև Ադրբեջանի օկուպացված տարածքներից հայերը դուրս չգան»։*
> 
> Հանդես գալով իշխող «Արդարություն և զարգացում» կուսակցության ժողովից հետո, թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռ.-Թ.  Էրդողանը հայտարարել է, որ իրենք չեն վավերացնի Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները, քանի դեռ հայկական զորքերը դուրս չեն բերվել Ադրբեջանի «գրավյալ» տարածքներից։
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը կբացվի միայն Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության վերականգնումից հետո, - նշել է Էրդողանը։
> 
> Ըստ «Եվրոնյուզի» և CNNturk-ի


http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-10-11/6840/

----------


## Ribelle

Էս սաղ հեչ, հեսա տեսեք ոնց են թուրքերը մեզ բարեսրտորեն թույլ տալու ֆուտբոլը հաղթենք :Smile:  ինչ ուրախություն կլինի :LOL:  
Իսկ ինձ էտ հանձնաժողով կընդունեն՞ :Think:  մեկա պատմաբաններ չեն լինելու, ուզում եմ իմանամ "հայվան" բառը իրոք թուրքական բառ ՞ :Xeloq:  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, սպասենք պտուղներին: Ասում են համով են լինելու:

----------

Աբելյան (11.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Էրդողան. «Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները՝ մինչև Ադրբեջանի օկուպացված տարածքներից հայերը դուրս չգան»։
> 
> Հանդես գալով իշխող «Արդարություն և զարգացում» կուսակցության ժողովից հետո, թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռ.-Թ. Էրդողանը հայտարարել է, որ իրենք չեն վավերացնի Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները, քանի դեռ հայկական զորքերը դուրս չեն բերվել Ադրբեջանի «գրավյալ» տարածքներից։
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական սահմանը կբացվի միայն Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության վերականգնումից հետո, - նշել է Էրդողանը։
> 
> Ըստ «Եվրոնյուզի» և CNNturk-ի


Ես մի քիչ այլ թարգմանությամբ լսեցի Եվրոնյուզը, բայց նույն ք--ն ա:

_Մենք չենք բացի Հայաստանի սահմանը մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցը Ադրբեջանի հետ չկարգավորվի:
Թուրքական պառլամենտին ավելի հեշտ կլինի վավերացնել արձանագրությունը, եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված լինի:_

Զորք չեմ լսել:

----------


## Sagittarius

> http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-10-11/6840/


բո որ մի (կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, բայց ես ՊՏԻ ասեմ,, ուզում ենք սարքեք քաղ.բանտարկյալ) ԱՆԱՍՈՒՆԵՐՆ էին ասում,, որ այս արձանագրությունները Ղարաբաղի հետ կապ չունեն!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????




> "But as long as Armenia has not withdrawn from Azerbaijani territory that it is occupying, Turkey cannot have a positive attitude on this subject."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8301314.stm

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մի քիչ այլ թարգմանությամբ լսեցի Եվրոնյուզը, բայց նույն ք--ն ա:
> 
> _Մենք չենք բացի Հայաստանի սահմանը մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցը Ադրբեջանի հետ չկարգավորվի:
> Թուրքական պառլամենտին ավելի հեշտ կլինի վավերացնել արձանագրությունը, եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծված լինի:_
> 
> Զորք չեմ լսել:


Տատ ջան ես սրա համար էի ասում նախապայման ևանգամ եթե չբարձրաձայնեին, միևնույնն է այդ խնդիրը կա ու ինչքան էլ փորձեն ասել թե կապ չունի, դժվար է հավալ… և ի դեպ "կարգավորվել" բառի մեկնաբանումները լրիվ տարբեր են մեր և ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի համար… 

*Հ.Գ. կներես Տատ ջան… կոպիտ լինելու համար*

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան ես սրա համար էի ասում նախապայման ևանգամ եթե չբարձրաձայնեին, միևնույնն է այդ խնդիրը կա ու ինչքան էլ փորձեն ասել թե կապ չունի, դժվար է հավալ… և ի դեպ "կարգավորվել" բառի մեկնաբանումները լրիվ տարբեր են մեր և ադրբեջանի ու թուրքիայի համար…


Գիտես ինձ ինչն է զարմացնում՞: Այն որ այդ հարցը պիտի դուրս գար, ասա, որ մեկս էր կասկածում... Բայց ԱՅՍՔԱՆ ՇՈՒ՞Տ: Լավ, հո այդքան հիմար չե՞ն: 
Դուրս է գալիս, որ մենք չենք խախտում խաղի պայմանները (առանց նախապայմանի) , այլ իրենք...

_Մեֆիստո ջան, թուղթ չի՞ եղածը, հեչ չցավաց_

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, հո այդքան հիմար չե՞ն:


Հիմարը հակառակը մտածողներն էին:

----------


## Տատ

> Հիմարը հակառակը մտածողներն էին:


Իսկ ո՞վ էր մտածում, որ թուրքերը ձեռք են քաշելու Ղարաբաղից: Ոչ ոք: Մի քիչ ավելի խորամանկություն կսպասեի նրանցից

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտես ինձ ինչն է զարմացնում՞: Այն որ այդ հարցը պիտի դուրս գար, ասա, որ մեկս էր կասկածում... Բայց ԱՅՍՔԱՆ ՇՈՒ՞Տ: Լավ, հո այդքան հիմար չե՞ն: 
> Դուրս է գալիս, որ մենք չենք խախտում խաղի պայմանները (առանց նախապայմանի) , այլ իրենք...
> 
> _Մեֆիստո ջան, թուղթ չի՞ եղածը, հեչ չցավաց_


Տատ ջան, էս հացը վաղուղ էր մեջտեղը ուղղակի չեր շոշափվում… ուշադիր որ լինես Քիշնևյան բանակցությունների արդյունքի մասին մինսկի խմբի գնահատականին հետո մինչ այս թուրքերի արած բոլոր հայտարարություններին, ուղղակի անհնար էր չնկատել ու բացի սրանից թուրքերը միշտ էլ այս նախապայմանն ունեցել են և շատ զարմանալի կլիներ որ Սերժի իշխանության գալուց հետո իրենք տենց ռադիկալ զիջումների գնային… դա տեսնված բան չի, նամանվանդ որ մեր դիրքերը թուլացած են մեր վերջին 2 ընտրություններից ու Մարտի 1-ից հետո… 

մերսի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ո՞վ էր մտածում, որ թուրքերը ձեռք են քաշելու Ղարաբաղից: Ոչ ոք: Մի քիչ ավելի խորամանկություն կսպասեի նրանցից


_Մելամաղձոտ_. ...Գիշեր է: Ակամայից ասես աներևույթ մի ձայն ականջիս շշնջում է Հայլուրի հաղորդավարուհու ցնծացող հայտարարությունը. «Համանախագահները հայտարարեցին, որ արձանագրությունը Ղարաբաղյան հարցի հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի: Սա պատասխան էր բոլոր այն աղմկող քաղաքական կառույցներին, որոնք»... և այլն: Եվ նույն ձայնը ականջիս փսփսում է մեկ այլ արտահայտություն, որի համար այսօր  այս թեմայում արդեն մեկ անգամ տուգանվել եմ:

_Հաբռգած_: Սաղ էլ էդ էին վիզ դրած մեզի ապացուցում էս քանի օր ա: Դե կերեք, հայվաններ:
_
Խոհափիլիսոփայական_: Մարդկանց էշի տեղ դնողի գլխին վաղ թե ուշ էշի ականջներ են զոռով մեխում տասանոց մեխերով:

_Իշխանական_: Դավադիր ընդդիմության ազգակործան ծրագրերը կրկին անգամ տապալվեցին՝ շնորհիվ մեր հանճարեղ արտաքին քաղաքականության. մեր թուրք բարեկամները մեծահոգաբար դեռ չպահանջեցին Մեղրին, Տավուշն ու Քարահունջը: Շնորհավորում ենք բոլորիդ այս ուրախ լուրի առթիվ:

_Արիական_: Հասնինք Կոտայք, մտնինք Սևան...

_Տատական_: Լևոնը որ 96-ին բլա բլա բլա, բա որ մազութի ու լույսի ռուբիլնիկը բլա, մենք էլ մի տարի առաջ կասեինք, որ սրանք մեզ ծախելու են, բայց քանի որ Լևոնը Ղարաբաղի պատերազմի ժամանակ բլա, ու իրա աջ աչքը բլա բլա, ջհանդամին թե չեն ծախելու, ավելի լավ ա ծախեն, քան թե Լևոնը, ում կնիկը բլա բլա բլա:



Ինչ կա՝ էս ա, *Տատ* ջան  :Sad: :

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009), matlev (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009), Norton (12.10.2009), Արշակ (12.10.2009), Ծով (12.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ու ընդհանրապես ժողովուրդ տարածքների վերադարցը նմանա ուտոպիայի ու շատ բարդ իրագործելի ցանկությունա` անկախ որևէ տեսակի համաձայնագրերի առկայությունից Թուրքիայի հետ:


Չգիտեմ ինչի ա նման տարածքների վերադարձը, բայց եթե թեկուզ այն շատ բարդ ա, ապա ստորագրումից հետո հարյուրապատիկ ավելի ա բարդանում:
Եթե նույնիսկ մոռանանք Վիլսոնին, ապա Կարսի պայմանագրով էլ 2011-ին կարծեմ էլի հողերի հարց պիտի ծագեր:

Եւ հիշե՛ք ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանը առանց արեւմտյան մասի, մեծ ապագա չի կարա ունենա:




> Ինչպես Norton-ը նշեց դա նույնիս ԱՄՆ Սենատը չի վավերացրել:


Բնական ա, ո՞նց կվավերացներ, եթե էդ վախտ Հայաստանը արդեն որպես այդպիսին իր գոյությունը կորցնում էր, բոլշեւիկները գրոհել էին: Հենց դրա համար էլ Վիլսոնը, տեսնելով որ ճար չկա, Հայաստան էն ա էն ա կվերանա, արեց էդ քայլը ու էդ անտեր կնիքը խփեց էդ քարտեզի վրա: Հիմա էլ հո Հայաստանը կա, ինչի՞ մի հատ հարց բարձրացնող չեղավ:

----------


## Rammstein

> հա, ու ի՞նչ ենք անելու էդ տարածքները: Սկի սահմանապահներ չենք կարող էդքան տրամադրել, որ էդ սահմանները պահեն: Էլ չեմ ասում կատաղի քրդերի մասին, որ տեղում կգզզեն մեզ:
> Հիմա մեր մարզերը դափ դատարկ են: Չգիտեմ եղել ե՞ս մարզերում թե ոչ, բայց մի անգամ, որ գնաս, պատկերը պարզ կլինի: Հիմնականում ծերեր են մնացել ու աղջիկներ: Շենքերը դատարկ, հողերը անմշակ, մարդ չկա: Մեզ լրացուցիչ դատարկ, այսինքն քրդերով լի, հողերը պետք չեն:


Ճիշտ ա, քանի որ մենք ներկա պահին չենք կարող էդ հողերը պահել, ապա մենք վերջնական խաչ ենք քաշում նաեւ դրանց հետագա ունեցման ու պահպանման վրա, ուղղակի հանճարեղ ա:  :LOL: 

Եթե լուրջ, ապա ասեմ. Ենթադրենք քո հողատարածքի մի մեծ մասը (չես նեղանա չէ՞ որ քո վրա բերեմ օրինակս  :Smile: ) հարեւանդ կեղծ փաստաթղթերի կամ եսիմինչ միջոցներով գողացել ա ու ինքն ա այն օգտագործում (վրան տուն ա սարքել, կազինո ա սարքել, մզկիթ ա սարքել եւն), ու պլյուս դրան էլ ցանկապատել ա, ու դու մենակ հետեւի նեղ դռնից ես քո տուն կարում մտնել: Հիմա ենթադրենք մի օր քեզ էդ հարեւանդ առաջարկի, ասի «բեր դու ստորագրի, որ էս մեր հիմիկվա սահմանն ընդունում ես, ես էլ ցանկապատս հանեմ»: Դու ի՞նչ կանես, կստորագրե՞ս:

----------


## Rammer

*ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ ԱԶԳԻ «ՊԱՊԱ» ՇԱՌԼԻՆ * 

«Բոհեմ, բոհեմ, ով չկա քսան տարեկան, չի հասկանա երգն այս», լավ է գրված, չէ՞, Շառլ

Երբ քսանին մոտ էի, թվում էր, թե սրանից հանճարեղ միտք չի ծնել մարդկությունը։ Հետո եկավ Բիթլըզը՝ վերջին հաշվով In My Life-ով, հետո Ջիմի Հենդրիքսը, Մորիսոնն ու Ջափլինը, և ապա Հարիսոնը իր My Sweet Lord-ով, և վերջապես Լենոնը՝ Imagine-ով։ 

Կյանքի ու ապրելու իմաստի այս փիլիսոփայությամբ  «ժամտուն արի»՝ ըստ Նարեկացու,  Արցախյան գոյամարտը՝ իմ հնարավորությունների սահմաններում, իհարկե։ Այսօր, հետ նայելով, հասկանում եմ, որ շատ հաճախ հանցավոր վստահությամբ խաղասեղանին եմ դրել,  ինչպես և իմ ընկերները, նաև զավակներիս կյանքը։ Փառք Աստծո, որ ամեն ինչ հաջող անցավ իմ դեպքում, ու երեխաներս շատ տաղանդավոր դուրս եկան և արդեն իսկ սկսել ենք պարծենալ նրանցով՝ բայց միայն ցուցադրաբար–բլեֆով, ինչպես միշտ՝ ընդամենը «Բոհեմի» մակարդակով։

Իսկ այսօր ի՞նչ, կանգնած եմ կոտրած տաշտակի առջև, որովհետև հասկացա, որ բացի «Բոհեմ»–ից, In My Life-ից և Imagine-ից կա նաև «հայ ազգ» կոչվածը, որի ներկայացուցիչն եմ, դժբախտաբար, այսինքն ստի մեջ ապրողն եմ, ինչպես «Բոհեմի» հեղինակն է կեղծ։ Մի գուցե ժամանակին սխալ եմ հասկացել «Բոհեմի» իմաստը, քանի որ «Բոհեմի» հեղինակի այսպես կոչված հայրենիք այցելության կապակցությամբ ՄԱՐԴ արարած սպանեցին՝ մատաղի տեսքով, իսկ ինքն ընդունեց այդ փաստն ըստ արժանվույն և ձայնը չլսեցինք այդ կապակցությամբ՝ գոնե « Լա բոհեմը» տեսքով։ Ավելին, «Բոհեմի» հեղինակը դարձավ բոհեմը ԲՌՆԱԲԱՐՈՂ համակարգի անդամ՝ դեսպանի տեսքով։  Մի գուցե, «Բոհեմի» հեղինակը միշտ էլ ծերունական մառազմով է տառապել։ Իսկ մե՞նք։  Մեզ մնում է կամ ազգափոխ դառնալ՝ նույնիսկ թուրք, քանի որ նրանք ունեն կայուն սկզբունքներ ու արժանապատվություն, կամ ձևավորել մի նոր «ԱՍԱԼԱ» բոհեմների ու նրանց ժառանգների դեմ՝ քանի որ լափած փողերը նրանց են հասնելու վերջապես։

Այսինքն՝ Շառլիկի «բոհեմը», այսօր կարելի էր վերաշարադրել՝ «Բոհեմ, բոհեմ, այսինքն մենք ընդամենը սրիկա ենք։ Եվ ով սրիկա չէ, չի հասկանա այս բլեֆը հայկական»։  Բայց թե թուրքը հո՞ հասկացել է՝ «Դուք ինչ քրիստոնյա, ձեր աստվածը փողն է» («Արարատ» ֆիլմը գոնե նայել եք, բացի խաղալուց ու ազգանվեր գործունեության համար, բացի ձեր պատվին մարդկային կյանքի մատաղացման,  հերթական փողը ստանալուց բացի)։ 

Երեկ միայն հասկացա ու հասկացանք, որ ամեն ինչ սուտ է ու բլեֆ և էս ազգի համար ամենաճիշտը Շառլի «Մաման» է, գումարած էն բլեֆով ու թալանով փողատեր դարձածների, որոնց պատվին դեռ մարդկային կյանք մատաղ չի արվել ՝ Չիլինգարովից մինչև Վարդանյան։ 

ԲԱԳՐԱՏ ԽԵՐՈՅԱՆ

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Lexsa (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա ենթադրենք մի օր քեզ էդ հարեւանդ առաջարկի, ասի «բեր դու ստորագրի, որ էս մեր հիմիկվա սահմանն ընդունում ես, ես էլ ցանկապատս հանեմ»: Դու ի՞նչ կանես, կստորագրե՞ս:


եթե ես էնքան թույլ եմ եղել, որ կարողացել ա զավթի, ու գնալով էնքան եմ թուլացել, որ անցնող-գնացողը գլխիս կտցնում ա, ու բացի դրանից էնքան աբնաշար եմ, որ հարևանս կարում ա իմ հողի վրա կազինո ու մզկիթ կազմակերպի, իսկ ես իմ հողի վրա մոլախոտ եմ մենակ աճացնում. ուրեմն պետք ա գլուխս կախ ստորագրեմ: ՈՒ բացի էդ, էդքանից հետո ես արժանի չեմ էդ հողատարածքներին, եթե էդքան անբաշար ու թույլ մարդ եմ:

----------


## ministr

Այ ԽեՐոյան... Հենա ամեն ինչ ասված ա էլ ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

Դու հլա Հայաստանի համառ Շառլի արածի մեկ միլիոներորդականը արա նոր արտաքնոցդ բացի ու համապատասխան զանգված դուրս տուր!!!

Շատ ճիշտ էլ նշել ես, դու դժբախտաբար Հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ ես:

----------

davidus (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Դու հլա Հայաստանի համառ Շառլի արածի մեկ միլիոներորդականը արա


եթե նա ինչո-ր բան արել է Հայաստանի համար, ուրեմն պիտի հանդուրժենք, որ նրա ներկայությամբ մարդ սպանեն, ինքը ձայն չհանի, պիտի հանդուրժենք, որ մասնակցի այս ահավոր արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը, նույնիսկ աջակցի ու էլի ձայն չհանենք՞
զարմացնում է քո տրամաբանությունը Նախարար ջան
մարդկությունը, ու հայությունը ինչ-որ բան անելով չի որոշվում, ու եթե ինչ-որ բան էլ արել է, դա չի նշանակում, որ հավետյանս հավիտենից պարտք ենք ազգովի

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Chuk (12.10.2009), Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այ ԽեՐոյան... Հենա ամեն ինչ ասված ա էլ ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:
> 
> Դու հլա Հայաստանի համառ Շառլի արածի մեկ միլիոներորդականը արա նոր արտաքնոցդ բացի ու համապատասխան զանգված դուրս տուր!!!
> 
> Շատ ճիշտ էլ նշել ես, դու դժբախտաբար Հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ ես:


Ապեր ինչ ա արել որ արժանացել ա նման հարգանքի քո կողմից?

----------


## ministr

Արմինե ջան, հիմա կոնկրետ իրան էնքան պարտք ենք, ինչքան երևի ոչ մեկին ամբողջ Սփյուռքից:
Ու ամեն մի պատի ծակերից դուրս եկած իրավունք չունի ափռ-ցփռ բերան բացի:

Էդքան "ճշտի մեռած"-ա թող մի հատ հոդված գրի Հայրապետյանի դեմ, կամ Ծառուկյանի կամ Ալեքսանյանի.. էս սաղով երևի դեմ էին հա? Չէ, ոնց կլնի.. Շառլի վրա բոչկա գլորելը անվտանգա, համ էլ ազգանունը կհայտնվի Շառլի անվան ներքևներում... իսկ դա մեծ պատիվա:

----------

davidus (12.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Tig (12.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.10.2009), Տատ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Արմինե ջան, հիմա կոնկրետ իրան էնքան պարտք ենք, ինչքան երևի ոչ մեկին ամբողջ Սփյուռքից:
> Ու ամեն մի պատի ծակերից դուրս եկած իրավունք չունի ափռ-ցփռ բերան բացի:
> 
> Էդքան "ճշտի մեռած"-ա թող մի հատ հոդված գրի Հայրապետյանի դեմ, կամ Ծառուկյանի կամ Ալեքսանյանի.. էս սաղով երևի դեմ էին հա? Չէ, ոնց կլնի.. Շառլի վրա բոչկա գլորելը անվտանգա, համ էլ ազգանունը կհայտնվի Շառլի անվան ներքևներում... իսկ դա մեծ պատիվա:


Ապեր այսինքն իրա "վաստակը հայրենիքնի" նկատմամբ փողով ես չափում? Իչքան են պարտք որ? Իսկ գիտես էս տարի ԱՄՆ-ն( ու ամեն տարի) Հասյատանին հաստատ ավելի շատ փող ուղղակի տվեց( ոչ որպես պարտք ) քան Շառլը իր ա ամբողջ կյանքում: Ստացվում Օբամանա ավելի հայասեր է: Ու եթե հանկարծ վաղը Օբամանա հակահայական քայլ անի պետք ա ասես իրավուքն չունենք պարտ ենք?

Ապեր փաստ ա, այդ օրը ստորագրվել է Հայաստանի շահերին վնասող մի պայմանագիր ու ինքը էտ գործարքին մասնակիցա եղել, ուրեմն մարդիկ արդարացի քննադատում են: Թող չմասնակցեր...

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Chuk (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ես փողի անուն տվեցի...? Չնայած դա դեռ մի կողմ: Օտար պետության տված փողը դա վճարա որոշակի պահանջների համար: Հեչ համեմատելու չէր:

----------


## Marduk

Էլմո

Կիկոսի մահը որն է՞
Էն որ մեր երկրի 90 տոկոսը մերը չի ու էս մնացած 10 տոկոսն էլ ուզում են ծախեն թռնեն:
Կիկոսի մահը էն որ վերջին 150 տարին հայերին ստեղ ընդեղ պեռմանենտ կոտորածներ ու էթնիկ զտումներ էին անում: Ու հիմա մնացել է էս մի բուռը որի առևտրական լիդերները ուզում են էս վերջին կտորն էլ որպես ճորտ ծախեն ու թռնեն
Կիկոսի մահը այն է որ ով ընդդիմանում է այս բոլորին դնում գնդակահարում են փողոցենրում, լցնում են բանտերը կտտանքների են ենթարկում օսմանյան լավագույն տրադիցիաներով

Սա է Կիկոսի մահ, ապե մեկ մեկ մտածեք էլի ինչեր եք գրում, հա հասկացանք շանս կա որ 21-րդ դարում քեզ չեն բռնելու ու տանեն Տեր-Զորում քայլեցնեն մինչև սովից մեռնես, կդնեն մի գռուզավիկ ու կուղարկեն դեպի Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանների չոլերը իսկ դե ով հասցրեց շուտ փախնել ունեցվածքն էլ կփրկի: 

Հիմա էս մի նյունսի համար Կիկոսի մահ չսարքենք, բայց հիշի որ դա միայն Երևանցիներին կվերաբերվի, իսկ էն խեղճ գյուղացիները էլի կարող է մեռնեն սարերում ոնց որ Շահումյանի գյուղացիք 1990-ականներին

----------


## Տատ

Էլմո, *Կիկոսը* մահացու էր: :Ok:  Մեկը մեկին: Հլա ամբողջ բովանդակությունը մինչև վերջ հիշեք...Բայց վերջում բոլորը չեն մեռնում, միայն սոված նստում ՝ Կիկոսի քելեխից հետո :Smile: :

Իսկ ինձ էլ մեկն այստեղ ասում էր՝ հեքիաթ պատմելու համար անհրաժեշտ է՞ հեքիաթներին հավատալը: 
Այո: Ամեն անգամ համոզվում եմ:

Վայ, միաժամանակ գրեցինք, Մարդուկ...
կիկոսի մահը մեր հիմիկվա քննարկումն է, ամեն մի հասարակ  ֆորումցու խելոք մտքի վրա կառուցված «փաստի» վրա նորանոր բաներ բարդելը: Ոչ ոք չի գնում ծառի տակ կանգնի նայի՝ կա՞ն էնտեղ Կիկոսի մնացորդները, թե չկան:
Խոսք խոսքի վրա: Խոսք խոսքի դեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես փողի անուն տվեցի...? Չնայած դա դեռ մի կողմ: Օտար պետության տված փողը դա վճարա որոշակի պահանջների համար: Հեչ համեմատելու չէր:


Ես ուրիշ բան չգիտեմ որ արել ա բացի փողից ու շատ մարդիկ են բարեգործություն անում ապեր...Ես տեղեկություն էլ ունեմ որ Քոչարի հետ լիքը օրթաղ գործեր ունեն  ստեղ `ինքը ու իրա ընտքանիը:

Կոնկրետ ասեցի ինքը մասնակցել ա էտ խայտառակ ու ոչ հայանպաստ գործընթացին ապեր: Ու իրա տված փողերը կապ չունեն ու չեն փրկում իրան: Թող Սերժն էլ մի քանի միլլիոն իրա ջեբից նվեր տա ու գնա ստորագի ղարաբաղը հանձնելու պայամանագիրը ու մենք իրանից պահանջելու բան չենք ունենա քո ասելով...

----------


## Marduk

Տատ

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Շրի Լանկայի իշխանությունները 20.000 թամիլների սպանեցին ու վերացրեցին Թամիլների անկախ անկլավը որ գոյություն ուներ վերջին 20-30 տարին:
Հիմա դա էդ մարդկանց համար Կիկոսի մահ էր թե իսկական մահ:

Ո՞վ ձայն հանեց: Ո՞վ բողոքեց:
Թե էլի հույսներդ դրել եք որ ամերիկյան նավերը կհելնեն Արարատի լեռներ ու կպաշտպանեն մեզ թուրքական զորքերից որոնք կրկնում եմ անպատիժ մտել են Կիպրոս, անպատիժ մտնում են Հյուսիսային Իրաք, ու որոնք անպատիժ խախտում են Հունաստանի օդային տարածքները...

Էլի գնալու ենք ընկնենք ՄԱԿ-ի դռները լացենք ... էս ենք ուզում , մեր ճակատին է գրված անընդատ լացել, ՉԵՆՔ ԿԱՐՈՂ ԳՈՆԵ ՄԻ  ԱՆԳԱՄ ՄԵԶ ԱՐԺԱՆԱՊԻՎ ՊԱՀԵՆՔ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արմինե ջան, հիմա կոնկրետ իրան էնքան պարտք ենք, ինչքան երևի ոչ մեկին ամբողջ Սփյուռքից:
> Ու ամեն մի պատի ծակերից դուրս եկած իրավունք չունի ափռ-ցփռ բերան բացի:
> 
> Էդքան "ճշտի մեռած"-ա թող մի հատ հոդված գրի Հայրապետյանի դեմ, կամ Ծառուկյանի կամ Ալեքսանյանի.. էս սաղով երևի դեմ էին հա? Չէ, ոնց կլնի.. Շառլի վրա բոչկա գլորելը անվտանգա, համ էլ ազգանունը կհայտնվի Շառլի անվան ներքևներում... իսկ դա մեծ պատիվա:


Ես պատրաստ եմ իմ փայ պարտքը իրեն վերադարձնելու։ Կարծում եմ հավայի ծախսեր է արել Հայաստանի համար։ Ջուրն է գնացել իր բարեգործությունները։ Ավելի շուտ կանալիզացիան է գնացել։

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բայց ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ է Շառլին հիմա որևէ բան ասելը։ Շառլը շնորհավորել է Սերժին ու ամեն կերպ աջակցել։ Հիմա էլ Հայաստանի դեսպանն է Շվեյցարիայում։ Նույնն է թե դաշնակներին մեղադրես, նույնն է թէ «բարգավաճներին» մեղադրես… Մեր ժողովրդի հիմնական դժբախտությունը եսապաշտությունն է ու անսկզբունքայնությունը։ Մեծամասնությունը անզոր է իր շահերը տեսնել ընդհանուրի շահերի մեջ։

----------

Tig (12.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Արմինե ջան, հիմա կոնկրետ իրան էնքան պարտք ենք, ինչքան երևի ոչ մեկին ամբողջ Սփյուռքից:
> Ու ամեն մի պատի ծակերից դուրս եկած իրավունք չունի ափռ-ցփռ բերան բացի:
> 
> Էդքան "ճշտի մեռած"-ա թող մի հատ հոդված գրի Հայրապետյանի դեմ, կամ Ծառուկյանի կամ Ալեքսանյանի.. էս սաղով երևի դեմ էին հա? Չէ, ոնց կլնի.. Շառլի վրա բոչկա գլորելը անվտանգա, համ էլ ազգանունը կհայտնվի Շառլի անվան ներքևներում... իսկ դա մեծ պատիվա:


Շառլին իհարկե քննադատել պետքա, բայց մինիստրը ճիշտա ասում՝ մնացած պորտաբույծներին էլ հետը: Տենց անվտանգ քննադատություններ մանկապարտեզի երեխեքն էլ կարան անեն…

----------

davidus (12.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չգիտեմ ինչի ա նման տարածքների վերադարձը, բայց եթե թեկուզ այն շատ բարդ ա, ապա ստորագրումից հետո հարյուրապատիկ ավելի ա բարդանում:
> Եթե նույնիսկ մոռանանք Վիլսոնին, ապա Կարսի պայմանագրով էլ 2011-ին կարծեմ էլի հողերի հարց պիտի ծագեր:
> 
> Եւ հիշե՛ք ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանը առանց արեւմտյան մասի, մեծ ապագա չի կարա ունենա:


ՈՉ մի բան էլ չի բարդանում: Ետ տարածքները եղել են Թուրքիայի տիրապետության տակ: Տարածքները պահանջելու ոչ մի իրավական հիմք չկա ներկայումս, որ մի հատ էլ բարդանա վերադարձը: Կարողա Արևմտյան Հայաստանը անկախա եղել, ցեղասպանության հետևանքովա անցել Թուրքիայի տիրապետության տակ? Քրդերը ներկայումս մեզնից ավելի շատ հնարավորություն ունեն այդ հողերի տարածքում պետություն ձևավորելու:
Բացի դրանիցի արձանագրություններում ոչ մի տեղ նշված չի որ Հայաստանը հրաժարվումա ներկայում և ապագայում որևէ տարածքային պահանջներից: Սահմանները պետքա հաստատվեն միջազգային իրավունքի ուժով ու եթե այդ ուժով ինչ որ տարածքներ վերադարձվեն, ապա կնքված արաձանագրությունները ոչ մի կերպ չեն խոչընդոտի դրան:



> Բնական ա, ո՞նց կվավերացներ, եթե էդ վախտ Հայաստանը արդեն որպես այդպիսին իր գոյությունը կորցնում էր, բոլշեւիկները գրոհել էին: Հենց դրա համար էլ Վիլսոնը, տեսնելով որ ճար չկա, Հայաստան էն ա էն ա կվերանա, արեց էդ քայլը ու էդ անտեր կնիքը խփեց էդ քարտեզի վրա: Հիմա էլ հո Հայաստանը կա, ինչի՞ մի հատ հարց բարձրացնող չեղավ:


Ապեր ինչ կապ ունի Հայաստանը, որ նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ Սենատը չի վավերացրել: Ետ կնիքը առանց վավերացման ոչ մի ուժ չունի: Նույն կերպ իրավական ուժ չունի ետ քարտեզը պարունակող Սևրի պայմանագիրը, քանի որ նախ չի վավերացվել պայմանագրի մասնակիցների կողմից, հետո էլ դրան հետևելա նույն առարկայի վերաբերյալ Լոզանի պայմանագիրը ու դրա հետևանքով Սևրի պայմանագիրը դադարելա տենց էլ ուժի մեջ չմտնելով: 
Սևրի պայմանագիրը պատմության գրկումա արդեն, վկայակոչելուց կարանք նաև Տիգրան Մեծի ու Պոմպեոսի պայմանգիրն էլ վկայակոչենք, դրանք իրարից ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սահմանների բացումից վախեցողները արդեն կարան հանգիստ լինեն, Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը ապաշրջափակումից չի տապալվի :LOL: 
Թուրքերը իրենց հատուկ աղվեսի քաղաքականությունը սկսեցին, մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները փակ կլինեն: Չնայած հնարավորա էլի քարոզչական թոզ լինի, մի քիչ ձգձգեն ու բացեն:
Իսկ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը համոզված եմ մոտակա մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում չի լուծվելու, լուծվելուց էլ պատերազմի միջոցով: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի հատ ես նկարին ուշադրություն դարձրեք:


Արա էս ինչ խայտառակություն ա: Հլը նայեք ոնց են սաղովի ղժժում հայ կոչված հոմոսափիես երևույթի վրա: Դուք հելեք ծառերի վրա բուն դրեք, քարանձավները ձեզ ասաբնյակ, ճահիճները բասեին, մոլախոտերը փափուկ գորգեր... Սա ձեզ համար մեծ պատիվ ա՝ մեզ հետ նույն թղթի տակ ստորագրելը, դե հիմա գնացեք ազգովի մատաղ արեք: Բայց գնացեք չէ, էլի, իրանք թուրքերեն են ասել ու միքիչ էլ կոպիտ:

----------

Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Բայց ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ է Շառլին հիմա որևէ բան ասելը։ Շառլը շնորհավորել է Սերժին ու ամեն կերպ աջակցել։ Հիմա էլ Հայաստանի դեսպանն է Շվեյցարիայում։ Նույնն է թե դաշնակներին մեղադրես, նույնն է թէ «բարգավաճներին» մեղադրես… Մեր ժողովրդի հիմնական դժբախտությունը եսապաշտությունն է ու անսկզբունքայնությունը։ Մեծամասնությունը անզոր է իր շահերը տեսնել ընդհանուրի շահերի մեջ։


Ապեր եթե իմանա որ ժողովուրդը իրան ևս մեղսակիցա համարում էս իշխանությունների արածններին, մարդ ես կարղա մի բան փոխվի...Իրա կախվածությունը իշխանություննից ավելի քիչ ա քան դաշնակններինը կամ բարգավաճինը...

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Արմինե ջան, հիմա կոնկրետ իրան էնքան պարտք ենք, ինչքան երևի ոչ մեկին ամբողջ Սփյուռքից:
> Ու ամեն մի պատի ծակերից դուրս եկած իրավունք չունի ափռ-ցփռ բերան բացի:
> 
> Էդքան "ճշտի մեռած"-ա թող մի հատ հոդված գրի Հայրապետյանի դեմ, կամ Ծառուկյանի կամ Ալեքսանյանի.. էս սաղով երևի դեմ էին հա? Չէ, ոնց կլնի.. Շառլի վրա բոչկա գլորելը անվտանգա, համ էլ ազգանունը կհայտնվի Շառլի անվան ներքևներում... իսկ դա մեծ պատիվա:


տարօրինակը գիտես որն է՞ ով ինչ արեց, ոնց կարողացավ արտահայտել իրա վրդովմունքը մի պատճառ գտար, որ ասես, հըլը մի րոպե, սա պետական խորհրդանիշ է, սա էլ էնքան բան է արել պարտք ենք, նա էլ դեռ կանի, իսկ այ այն մեկն էլ շատ է ուզում անի ձեռը ճար չկա, բաաաաաաաաաաաաաայց հենց հերթը հասնում է ՀԱԿ-ին................ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, ամեն ինչ բարոյական է, ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի
կարծում եմ այնքան էլ անաչառ ու անկողմնակալ չեք, բացի դրանից կարծում եմ հենց հիմա հեչ էլ ժամանակը չի ազգային արժանապատվության կամ էլ եսիմ ինչերի մասին խոսել, երբ էդ նույն մարդիկ մեր ազգային արժանապատվությունը հավասարեցրեցին ԶՐՈՅԻ, մենք դարձանք ԶՐՈ ու այդ ամենի մեջ ամենառտաջին մեղավորը հենց նրանք են, ում թվում էր մարդիկ ավելի շատ են վստահում ու հավատում, ինչի չեն մեղադրում Ծառուկյանին, որովհետև ինքը Շառլը չի, հիմա հասկանալի է՞ իսկ ՇԱռլը , ուզում է իրա մատները մոմ սարքի ու վառի, ես չեմ ընդունում էն մարդուն ում աչքի առաջ մարդ են սպանում նա ձայն չի հանում, ում ժողովդրին փողոցում գնդակահարում են, ինքը լռում է
չեմ էլ ուզում ընդունել իր արածը

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Chuk (12.10.2009), Rammer (12.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Rammer

Յանիմ ի՞նչ, հիմա նստենք ուրախանանք որ սահմանը չի բացվելու՞ 
Ես արդեն լրիվ թքած ունեմ էդ սահմանը բաց է թե փակ, ուզում է սաղ սահմանները բացեն մեկ է արդեն լրիվ փտել է մեջից:  Ի՞նչ օգուտ դրանից եթե բուն էություն չի մնացել երկրից, ֆառշ պետություն, ֆառշ տնտեսություն, ու ֆառշ Չելենտանո

Երեկ բերել են կեղծ Չելենտանո են դեմ տվել ժողովրդին, ասում են հավատացեք սա Չելենտանոն է, աննորմալություն է արդեն ոչ թե կառավարում

----------


## Elmo

> Սա է Կիկոսի մահ, ապե մեկ մեկ մտածեք էլի ինչեր եք գրում, հա հասկացանք շանս կա որ 21-րդ դարում քեզ չեն բռնելու ու տանեն Տեր-Զորում քայլեցնեն մինչև սովից մեռնես, կդնեն մի գռուզավիկ ու կուղարկեն դեպի Եվրոպայի ու Ռուսաստանների չոլերը իսկ Փդե ով հասցրեց շուտ փախնել ունեցվածքն էլ կփրկի:


Ախպերս դու կարաս խուճապի մատնվես ու անապատային կոշիկներ գնես, կամ ո՞նց էիր ասում, գրուզավիկի կոզովով ճանապահրեհդելու պատրաստվես: Կամ չգիտեմ, հրացան բան վերցնես ու բարիկադավորվես, որ թուրքերին դիմավորես: Ես տենց բաների չեմ պատրաստվում, որովհետև ոչ մի հող ծախելու, կամ ազգի դավաճանելու նշաններ չեմ տեսնում: Ոչ էլ սպասում եմ, որ թուրքերը յաթաղաններվ վերցնելու են գան մեզ անապատ քշեն: դա ոմանց ֆանտազիայի արդյունք ա, մի խառվի իրար:

----------

REAL_ist (12.10.2009), urartu (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Երեկ բերել են կեղծ Չելենտանո են դեմ տվել ժողովրդին, ասում են .հավատացեք սա Չելենտանոն է, աննորմալություն է արդեն ոչ թե կառավարում


Մարդուկ ջան բայց էդ էլ հո Նալբանդյանը չէ՞ր բերել: Ընդամենը կազինոներից մեկը տրյուկ ա անում, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սպասվելիք ցեղասպանությունների ու դավադրությունների հետ:

----------

urartu (12.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Rammer
> 
> Յանիմ ի՞նչ, հիմա նստենք ուրախանանք որ սահմանը չի բացվելու՞


Երևի իմ հետ էիր?
Դե եթե սահմանը բացելուց մարդ վախումա, նորմալա որ չբացելու դեպքում պետքա ուրախանա:


> Ես արդեն լրիվ թքած ունեմ էդ սահմանը բաց է թե փակ, ուզում է սաղ սահմանները բացեն մեկ է արդեն լրիվ փտել է մեջից:  Ի՞նչ օգուտ դրանից եթե բուն էություն չի մնացել երկրից, ֆառշ պետություն, ֆառշ տնտեսություն, ու ֆառշ Չելենտանո


Մսի թե ձկան ֆառշ ապեր?
Երևի ֆար*Ս* պետքա գրեիր:

----------


## Elmo

> Թուրքերը իրենց հատուկ աղվեսի քաղաքականությունը սկսեցին, մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները փակ կլինեն: Չնայած հնարավորա էլի քարոզչական թոզ լինի, մի քիչ ձգձգեն ու բացեն:
> Իսկ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը համոզված եմ մոտակա մի քանի տարիների ընթացքում չի լուծվելու, .լուծվելուց էլ պատերազմի միջոցով: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք:


Ես էդ ղարաբաղի հարցի ինչն եմ ասել: Կոկորդներիս ա կանգնել էդ հարցը: Ինչքան շուտ լուծվի, էնքան լավ: Ու էս հարցում ալտերնատիվ որոշումներ չկան: Հողերը մերն են, մարդիկ` հայ են: Սա արդեն հավերժ մերն ա, դրանում հանգիստ կարելի ա լինել: Կարող ա մի քանի չոր անապատ կտորներ հետ տանք, բայց Ղարաբաղը ամբողջությամբ մերն ա ու ազերիները կարան դրա մասին մոռանան:

----------


## Chuk

> տարօրինակը գիտես որն է՞ ով ինչ արեց, ոնց կարողացավ արտահայտել իրա վրդովմունքը մի պատճառ գտար, որ ասես, հըլը մի րոպե, սա պետական խորհրդանիշ է, սա էլ էնքան բան է արել պարտք ենք, նա էլ դեռ կանի, իսկ այ այն մեկն էլ շատ է ուզում անի ձեռը ճար չկա, բաաաաաաաաաաաաաայց հենց հերթը հասնում է ՀԱԿ-ին................ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, ամեն ինչ բարոյական է, ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի


Այսքանի տակ ստորագրում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ:

Մինիստր, իսկ պատասխանել ուզելուդ դեպքում քեզ հակադարձելու եմ քո ոճով. դու էս երկրի համար Մուրմուշի արածի չափ բան կանես, նոր կհանդգնես իրան պատասխանլ: Օ՞ք  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> տարօրինակը գիտես որն է՞ ով ինչ արեց, ոնց կարողացավ արտահայտել իրա վրդովմունքը մի պատճառ գտար, որ ասես, հըլը մի րոպե, սա պետական խորհրդանիշ է, սա էլ էնքան բան է արել պարտք ենք, նա էլ դեռ կանի, իսկ այ այն մեկն էլ շատ է ուզում անի ձեռը ճար չկա, բաաաաաաաաաաաաաայց հենց հերթը հասնում է ՀԱԿ-ին................ ամեն ինչ կարելի է, ամեն ինչ բարոյական է, ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի
> կարծում եմ այնքան էլ անաչառ ու անկողմնակալ չեք, բացի դրանից կարծում եմ հենց հիմա հեչ էլ ժամանակը չի ազգային արժանապատվության կամ էլ եսիմ ինչերի մասին խոսել, երբ էդ նույն մարդիկ մեր ազգային արժանապատվությունը հավասարեցրեցին ԶՐՈՅԻ, մենք դարձանք ԶՐՈ ու այդ ամենի մեջ ամենառտաջին մեղավորը հենց նրանք են, ում թվում էր մարդիկ ավելի շատ են վստահում ու հավատում, ինչի չեն մեղադրում Ծառուկյանին, որովհետև ինքը Շառլը չի, հիմա հասկանալի է՞ իսկ ՇԱռլը , ուզում է իրա մատները մոմ սարքի ու վառի, ես չեմ ընդունում էն մարդուն ում աչքի առաջ մարդ են սպանում նա ձայն չի հանում, ում ժողովդրին փողոցում գնդակահարում են, ինքը լռում է
> չեմ էլ ուզում ընդունել իր արածը


Արմինե ջան, էդ ինձ ինչի ես սարքել ՀԱԿ-ի թշնամի? Էդ երբ եմ "երկակի ստանդարտներ" կիրառել? Էն բոլոր դեպքերը, որ դու նշեցիր, քննադատությունից բացի պարունակում էին նաև վիրավորանք: Ես դրան դեմ եմ: Ես ՀԱԿ-ին պատահել է, որ քննադատել եմ, բայց երբեք չեմ վիրավորել:  
Էն ինչ ասում ես համաձայն եմ, որ Շառլը ձեն չի հանում, երբ ստեղ կառավարություն են փաթաթում մեր վզին, ընդ որում մարդկային զոհերով: Իմ հասկանալով Քոչարյանից ստացած պարգևները պետք էր ետ տալ: Բայց նույն Շառլը հանդիսանում է Սփյուռքի մասնիկ, իսկ այն փաստը, որ Սփյուռքը հետապնդում է "քիչ մը" այլ նպատակ քան մենք, տարածվում է նաև նրա վրա: Իսկ թե ինչի Սփյուռքը հեռու փախավ Հայաստանից երևի պետք է ետ գնալ 90 ականների սկիզբ, որ հասկանանք: Բայց դա այլ խոսակցություն է արդեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչո՞ւ էր Դավութօղլուն ժպտում, իսկ Նալբանդյանը լուրջ էր. փորձագետի բացատրությունները
> 
> 
> Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունեցել Ցյուրիխում։ Այս հարցին փորձել է պատասխանել Ռազմավարական և ազգային հետազոտությունների հայկական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Ռիչարդ Կիրակոսյանը։ Ըստ վերջինիս՝ Արձանագրությունների հետաձգումը հետաքրքրական էր, որովհետև այն բացահայտեց թուրքական ռազմավարությունը, այսնինքն՝ Հայաստանի հետ խաղալ խաղեր և նոր պահանջներ դնել Հայաստանի առջև յուրաքանչյուր հնարավորության դեպքում։
> 
> Կիրակոսյանը նաև հավելել է, որ Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման հետաձգման պատճառը «Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարի ծրագրված սադրիչ ելույթի մեջ էր, որտեղ հղում տրվեց հղում Ղարաբաղին»։ 
> 
> «Թուրքական ռազմավարությունը ստուգատես էր Հայաստանի համար, որպեսզի տեսնեն Հայաստանի պատասխանը»,- նշել է Կիրակոսյանը՝ հավելելով, թե դա ստուգատես էր նաև միջազգային հանրությանը։
> 
> ...


Հազիվ սթափ գնահատական միմիկաների հետ կապված:

----------

ministr (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Այսքանի տակ ստորագրում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ:
> 
> Մինիստր, իսկ պատասխանել ուզելուդ դեպքում քեզ հակադարձելու եմ քո ոճով. դու էս երկրի համար Մուրմուշի արածի չափ բան կանես, նոր կհանդգնես իրան պատասխանլ: Օ՞ք


Դե եթե անցանք նման խոսակցության, ուրեմն հարգելիս դու դեռ շատ բաների պետքա հասնես, որ հանդգնես ինձ ասել թե ես ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Նենց որ հանգիստ նստի տեղդ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե եթե անցանք նման խոսակցության, ուրեմն հարգելիս դու դեռ շատ բաների պետքա հասնես, որ հանդգնես ինձ ասել թե ես ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Նենց որ հանգիստ նստի տեղդ:


Ոչ բարեկամս, պարզապես ուզում էի ցույց տալ, թե ինչքան անիմաստ է քո էդ պնդումը, որ պիտի Շառլի արածի չափ անեն, որ իրան քննադատել կարողանան  :Smile:  Ու ուզեցի, որ մաշկիդ վրա զգաս դրա աբսուրդայնությունը: Որովհետև ամեն մեկս էլ քննադատության իրավունք ունենք, առավել ևս հրապարակային գործչին, դեսպանին, ով ինքնակամ մտել է մեր շահերից չբխող պրոցեսների մեջ:

Այլ հարց, որ անձամբ ես Խերանյանի քննադատությանը համաձայն չեմ, քանի-որ համարում եմ, որ Շառլին ուղղակի կարողացել են «հարիֆցնել», բայց որ ինքն էդպես արտահայտվելու իրավունք ունի, դա ՓԱՍՏ Է:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Արշակ (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Չուկ, քննադատելը վիրավորելու հետ կապ չունի

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, քննադատելը վիրավորելու հետ կապ չունի


Եվ որն ա վիրավորանք, որ մարդն իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտելու համար երբեմնի մեծությանը «Շառլի՞կ» ա ասում, լավ ա անում (չնայած իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս)  :Smile: 
Իսկ ուրիշ որևէ վիրավորական բան չկար էնտեղ: Հստակ մեղադրանքներ ու քննադատություններ էին:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> երբեմնի մեծությանը «Շառլի՞կ» ա ասում, լավ ա անում


Գլուխը պատովա տալիս, դաստիարակության ու ուղեղի պակասիցա չափը անցնում: Քննադատել միշտ էլ կարելիա, բայց չափի մեջ: Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա Շառլի նման մեծությանը "երբեմնի" համարելը ու "Շառլիկ" անվանելը ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայի պատիվ չի բերում:

----------

Արիացի (12.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer
> 
> Յանիմ ի՞նչ, հիմա նստենք ուրախանանք որ սահմանը չի բացվելու՞ 
> Ես արդեն լրիվ թքած ունեմ էդ սահմանը բաց է թե փակ, ուզում է սաղ սահմանները բացեն մեկ է արդեն լրիվ փտել է մեջից:  Ի՞նչ օգուտ դրանից եթե բուն էություն չի մնացել երկրից, ֆառշ պետություն, ֆառշ տնտեսություն, ու ֆառշ Չելենտանո
> 
> Երեկ բերել են կեղծ Չելենտանո են դեմ տվել ժողովրդին, ասում են հավատացեք սա Չելենտանոն է, աննորմալություն է արդեն ոչ թե կառավարում


Բայց ով ա դեմ սահմանները բացելուն? ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում...Այդ արձանագրությունների մեջ սահմանը բացելը ընդամնեը մի կետ է: Բա մնացածը...

----------


## Chuk

> Գլուխը պատովա տալիս, դաստիարակության ու ուղեղի պակասիցա չափը անցնում: Քննադատել միշտ էլ կարելիա, բայց չափի մեջ: Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա Շառլի նման մեծությանը "երբեմնի" համարելը ու "Շառլիկ" անվանելը ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայի պատիվ չի բերում:


Հա, Ռեալիստ ջան, իհարկե  :Jpit:

----------


## ministr

> Եվ որն ա վիրավորանք, որ մարդն իր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտելու համար երբեմնի մեծությանը «Շառլի՞կ» ա ասում, լավ ա անում (չնայած իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս) 
> Իսկ ուրիշ որևէ վիրավորական բան չկար էնտեղ: Հստակ մեղադրանքներ ու քննադատություններ էին:


Նախ երբեմնի չի այլ հավերժ մեծությունա: Երկրորդ էդ .... մարդը միայն "շառլիկով" չի եզրափակվում, այլ գրում ա ձեռառնողական ոճով, որն ինքնին էլի վիրավորանքա:

----------


## Rammer

> Գլուխը պատովա տալիս, դաստիարակության ու ուղեղի պակասիցա չափը անցնում: Քննադատել միշտ էլ կարելիա, բայց չափի մեջ: Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա Շառլի նման մեծությանը "երբեմնի" համարելը ու "Շառլիկ" անվանելը ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայի պատիվ չի բերում:


Իսկ նման արտգորածնախարար և դեսպան ունենալը պատիվ բերում է?

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Գլուխը պատովա տալիս, դաստիարակության ու ուղեղի պակասիցա չափը անցնում: Քննադատել միշտ էլ կարելիա, բայց չափի մեջ: Ենթադրությունների հիման վրա Շառլի նման մեծությանը "երբեմնի" համարելը ու "Շառլիկ" անվանելը ոչ մի իրան հարգող հայի պատիվ չի բերում:


Իսկ ովա ասում, որ էդ երևույթը իրան հարգող հայա? Մարդը կարգին դժբախտա որ հայա:

----------


## Rammer

> Նախ երբեմնի չի այլ հավերժ մեծությունա: Երկրորդ էդ .... մարդը միայն "շառլիկով" չի եզրափակվում, այլ գրում ա ձեռառնողական ոճով, որն ինքնին էլի վիրավորանքա:


Խոսքը գնում  Շառլ դեսպանի և քաղաքական գործչի մասին ապեր...Ոչ թե երգիչի:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), Chuk (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ երբեմնի չի այլ հավերժ մեծությունա: Երկրորդ էդ .... մարդը միայն "շառլիկով" չի եզրափակվում, այլ գրում ա ձեռառնողական ոճով, որն ինքնին էլի վիրավորանքա:


Տո լավ ա անում, ձեռ ա առնում:
Շառլն ինքնակամ ա մտել էդ պրոցեսի մեջ, ԱՐԺԱՆԱՑԵԼ ա դրան:

հ.գ. Ի դեպ ձեռ չի առնում, այլ հիասթափված ա գրում ու նամակից էլ հասկացվում ա, որ իրա մոտ արժեհամակարգի փոփոխություն ա: Ու դա Շառլի արածի արդյունքն ա, որտև ինքը մեծություն ա եղել ու իրան չէր սազում էս խաղերի մեջ մտնելը, իրան չէր սազում ակամա խամաճիկ դառնալը, օգտագործվելը ոմն Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից՝ մտածելով, թե երկրի համար լավ բան ա անում:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009), Rammer (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Բերեք Շառլի արածները չմոռանանք: Ինքը էնքան բան ա արել Հայաստանի համար, որ իրան Շառլիկ ասելը ոչ մեկին պատիվ չի բերում:
Մոռացա՞ք երկրաշարժի տարիներն ու Շառլի օգնությունը: Եթե ինքը սխալ բան ա անում, մաքսիմում դրա համար կարելի ա ափսոսալ, բայց Շառլիկ ասելուց առաջ երկար ա պետք մտածել:

----------

ministr (12.10.2009), Tig (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Խոսքը գնում  Շառլ դեսպանի և քաղաքական գործչի մասին ապեր...Ոչ թե երգիչի:


Rammer ջան հասկանալի ա: Երգիչ քննադատելու համար շատ ավելի մեծ ջանքեր ու գիտելիքներ են պահանջվում քան քաղաքական գործիչ քննադատելու համար: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, ստեղ հարցը քննադատելու մեջ չի այլ վիրավորելու: Իսկ էդ քաղաքական գործիչը նույն մարդնա: Սխալա արել որ մտելա քաղաքականություն: Սա էլ իմ կարծիքնա:

----------


## Chuk

Վերացական օրինակ եմ բերում:

Պողոսը Սարոյանների ընտանիքի բարեկամն է: Իր ամբողջ կյանքում օգնել է Սարոյաններին, զբաղվել այս ընտանիքի կրթությամբ, ֆինանսավորմամբ, ու Սարոյանների գլխին տեղ ունի, նրան հարգում են, նրա առաջ խոնարհվում: Մի օր Պողոսը մտնում ու Սարոյանների 15 տարեկան աղջկան բռնաբարում է (գիտակցաբար կամ էլ անգիտակցաբար՝ ինչ-որ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ):

Ի՞նչ անեն Սարոյանները: Ճիշտ է, պիտի ասեն. «Պողոսը մեր բարերարն է, իրան ամեն ինչ կարելի է, մի հատ էլ 14 տարեկան աղջիկ ունենք»  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Վերացական օրինակ եմ բերում:
> 
> Պողոսը Սարոյանների ընտանիքի բարեկամն է: Իր ամբողջ կյանքում օգնել է Սարոյաններին, զբաղվել այս ընտանիքի կրթությամբ, ֆինանսավորմամբ, ու Սարոյանների գլխին տեղ ունի, նրան հարգում են, նրա առաջ խոնարհվում: Մի օր Պողոսը մտնում ու Սարոյանների 15 տարեկան աղջկան բռնաբարում է (գիտակցաբար կամ էլ անգիտակցաբար՝ ինչ-որ դեղերի ազդեցության տակ):
> 
> Ի՞նչ անեն Սարոյանները: Ճիշտ է, պիտի ասեն. «Պողոսը մեր բարերարն է, իրան ամեն ինչ կարելի է, մի հատ էլ 14 տարեկան աղջիկ ունենք»


Ճիշտ էլ նշել էիր, շատ վերացական էր  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ նման արտգորածնախարար և դեսպան ունենալը պատիվ բերում է?


Ետ արդեն կախվածա նրանից, ոնց ես գնահատում արձանագրությունները: Եթե վաղը մյուս օր մինչև Ղարաբաղյան հարցի լուծումը սահմանները բաց լինեն, հայկական կողմը հաղթանակած դուրս կգա իրավիճակից: Իսկ այժմ միայն ու միայն պեսիմիստական ենթադրություններ են առանց ոչ մի ապացուցված հիմնավորման:

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ էլ նշել էիր, շատ վերացական էր


Ինչի՞, նախարար ջան  :Smile: 
Կարո՞ղ ա համեմատելի չեն  :Smile: 

հ.գ. Սպանեցիք էլի, էս արվեստագետին քննադատել չի կարելի, էն բարերարին անվանարկել չի կարելի: Շատ էլ լավ կարելի է, հակառակը՝ անհրաժեշտ է: Երբ որ վատ ու սխալ բան են անում, անպայման պիտի բարձրաձայնես, որ մյուս արվեստագետներն ու բարերարները չառիթավորվեն ու կարծեն, որ վերջ, իրանք սենց տաղանդ են ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կարան անեն, թեկուզ Սարոյանների 15 տարեկան աղջկան բռնաբարեն:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Չուկ ջան գրածներս չես կարդում??  :Shok: 

Լավ ես անգամ էլ մեծ գրեմ 

քննադատել կարելիա և պետքա, վիրավորել` ոչ

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան գրածներս չես կարդում?? 
> 
> Լավ ես անգամ էլ մեծ գրեմ 
> 
> քննադատել կարելիա և պետքա, վիրավորել` ոչ


Էդ դու չես կարդում, կամ էլ չգիտես, թե ԱՆՎԱՆԱՐԿԵԼԸ ինչ ա  :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Խոսքը տանում ես քննադատելուն ես ել գրում եմ քննադատելու մասին:
Ի մեծ հիասթափություն քեզ` գիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Chuk և ministr խնդրում եմ մեծ տառաչափերն ու թեմայից շեղվելը դադարեցրեք, թե չէ ձեր նկատմամբ սանկցիաներ կկիրառեմ:*

----------


## Վիշապ

Պարոնայք, եկեք փոքր–ինչ օբյեկտիվ լինենք, հայերս էնքան հակված ենք ծայրահեղություններ մեջ ընկնելուն, որ մի հոդվածից կարող ենք պառակտվել :Jpit: 
Նախ Շառլի հասցեին այդ հոդվածագրի արտահայտություները իսկապես կոռեկտ չեն և դուրս են հարգանքի սահմաններից։ Մյուս կողմից էլ հոդվածագրի անհարգանքը գուցե փոխադարձ է։ Ամեն դեպքում Շառլը որպես մեծություն գուցե կարող էր նաև փոքր–ինչ դատել, վերլուծել, փորձել հասկանալ և արտահայտել մեծության դիրքորոշում, իսկ նա բացի այն որ միամտորեն կամ գուցե իր կամքից անկախ խցկվեց քաղաքական դաշտ, նույն կերպ միամտորեն այդ քաղաքական դաշտում ակամա դարձավ Սերժի խոշոր կալիբրի ՊՌ–շիկը, այսինքն եթե մասշտաբներից վերանանք, ապա կատարեց նույն դերը, ինչ ասենք Շպռոտն ու Շուշան Պետրոսյանը։ :Smile:  Սակայն խոշոր հաշվով եթե անկեղծ ասեմ, ինձ համար մեկ է Շառլի դիրքորոշումը, ու հոդվածագրի թույնն էլ չեմ արդարացնում, քանի որ Շառլը նախ և առաջ Եվրոմիության քաղաքացի է, ու ընդհամենը ազգությամբ է հայ ու սկզբունքորեն լիարժեք իրավունք ունի սատարելու Սերժին թեկուզ և ելնելով իր անձնական շահերից կամ գուցե վերանձնական մոտիվացիաներից։ Այդքան էլ իրավունք չունենք հայերս քննադատելու նրան մեր դժբախտությունների համար, քանզի Շառլը շատ, անչափ շատ անգամ ավելի քիչ մեղք ունի այստեղ, քան մենք՝ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներս։ Եվ իսկապես, Շառլը պետքն եկած տեղը միշտ աջակցել է Հայաստանին ինչպես ասենք ԱՄՆ–ի կառավարությունն է աջակցել, կամ ասենք Քրքորյանն է աջակցել, նրանցից ոչ ոք իրականում մեղք չունի, որ հայերս իրենց աջակցումից ոչ թե օգտվել ենք, այլ քամուն ենք տվել իրենց տվածը։ Իսկ մենք՝ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներս բարի լինեինք թույլ չտայինք Սերժը դառնար մեզ նախագահ, կարգին նախագահ ունենայինք, ու այդ դրսի մարդիկ նույն հաջողությամբ կսատարեին մեր ընտրած նախագահին, արանց վերապահումների, քանի որ իրենց կարծիքով նրանք սատարում են Հայաստանին։ Այնպես որ առաջին հերթին մեր մեջ է պետք փնտրել շան գլուխը։

----------

REAL_ist (12.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ձյա, ճիշտ ես ասում:
Մեկը ինձ էդ նամակը դուր չի եկել: Սակայն անկախ ամեն ինչից յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի նույն Շառլի մասին այդպես արտահայտվելու, հենց թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ այսօր Շառլը այլ երկրում ՀՀ (ասել է թե մեր) ներկայացուցիչն է:

----------


## Chuk

> *ԴԻՄՈՒՄ ՀԱՄԱՅՆ ՀԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆՆ ՈՒՂՂՎԱԾ ՆԱՄԱԿԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԻՆ
> *
> Սիրելի մեր հայրենակիցներ, հարգարժան Վարպետներ
> 
> Ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն իր բնագավառում անգերազանցելի է եւ անկրկնելի, Դուք գնահատված եք ըստ արժանավույնս ոչ միայն սեփական ազգի, այլ ամբողջ բովանդակ մարդկության կողմից:
> 
> Ճակատագրի բերումով ստացվել է այնպես, որ Դուք ապրել եւ ստեղծագործել եք Մայր Հայրենիքից հեռու, օտար պետություններում:
> 
> Ձեր տաղանդի, ստեղծագործական ունակությունների եւ մարդկային կարողությունների լիարժեք դրսեւորման կարեւորագույն նախապայմանը, անշուշտ, հանդիսացել է այդ պետություններում ձեւավորված համապատասխան մթնոլորտը, ամուր եւ կայուն պետականությունը, քաղաքակիրթ հասարակական ինստիտուտների առկայությունն ու գործունեությունը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Լրագիր

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009), Վիշապ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, ճիշտ ես ասում:
> Մեկը ինձ էդ նամակը դուր չի եկել: Սակայն անկախ ամեն ինչից յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի նույն Շառլի մասին այդպես արտահայտվելու, հենց թեկուզ միայն նրա համար, որ այսօր Շառլը այլ երկրում ՀՀ (ասել է թե մեր) ներկայացուցիչն է:


Չուկ դե հիմա իրեն թվում է թե բարի գործ է անում, ես չեմ ուզում կասկածել Շառլի մարդկայնության ու մեծության վրա։ Չգիտես ինչու ուզում ենք բոլորը ընդվզող լինեն, բացի ուղղակիորեն իրենց  կաշվի վրա զգացող զանգված–հասարակությունից։ Էրեկ տեսա՞ր ինչ մի բազմություն էր հավաքվել հրապարակում Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի տեքստ կարդալու կարողությունները ու «սալյուտը» դիտելու։ Իմ համեստ հաշվարկներով նվազագույնը մի երեք հարյուր հազար մարդ երեկ փողոց էր դուրս եկել գուլյատի։ Մարդիկ պրոբլեմ չունեն ապեր, առա՜ջ, Հայաստան։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ դե հիմա իրեն թվում է թե բարի գործ է անում, ես չեմ ուզում կասկածել Շառլի մարդկայնության ու մեծության վրա։ Չգիտես ինչու ուզում ենք բոլորը ընդվզող լինեն, բացի ուղղակիորեն իրենց  կաշվի վրա զգացող զանգված–հասարակությունից։ Էրեկ տեսա՞ր ինչ մի բազմություն էր հավաքվել հրապարակում Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի տեքստ կարդալու կարողությունները ու «սալյուտը» դիտելու։ Իմ համեստ հաշվարկներով նվազագույնը մի երեք հարյուր հազար մարդ երեկ փողոց էր դուրս եկել գուլյատի։ Մարդիկ պրոբլեմ չունեն ապեր, առա՜ջ, Հայաստան։


Վիշապ, ես էլ չեմ ուզում կասկածել Շառլի մարդկայնության ու մեծության վրա: Բայց դա մեր խոսակցության հետ կապ չունի, որովհետև Խերանյանը կասկածելու իրավունք ու էդ կասկածը բարձրաձայնելու իրավունք ունի՛:

հ.գ. Երեկ շրջաններից լիքը մարդ եկել էր քաղաք՝ «կայֆավատի» (կայֆավատ նշանակում է զբոսանք Աբովյան փողոցով), պատկերը հաճելիներից չէր, տխրեցնող էր: Բայց Հիմնականում (ոչ բոլորը) պրոցեսներին անտեղյակ շրջանների մասան էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը քննադատել է Արձանագրությունները
> 
> 16:58 • 12.10.09
> Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը քննադատել է Արձանագրությունները
> 
> «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության հիմնադիր Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը բաց նամակ է հղել, ինչպես ինքն է նշել, հայ ազգին՝ մեկնաբանելով հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորգրված Արձանագրությունները։
> 
> «Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական զույգ «արձանագրությունների» ստորագրումն իրոք կարող է դառնալ հայ ազգի դեմ կատարված և քողարկված ոճրագործությունների հաշվեմատյանի ամենավերջին գրառումը», – նշված է Հովհաննիսյանի նամակում։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

 :Cray: 


հ.գ. Ամբողջությամբ այստեղ

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այս ամբողջ «կիլդիմի» նպատակը նոր «ընդդիմություն» ստեղծելն էր: Նոր «ընդդիմություն», որի նպատակը* իրականում* ՀԱԿ-ին *ընդդիմադիր* լինելն է: Նոր Արթուր Բաղդասարյաններ ու Արտաշես Գեղամյաններ, որոնք էլ կապահովվեն ռեժիմի շարունակականությունը: 

Ծիծաղելին այն է, որ այս ամենը այնքան անֆանտազիա ու անտաղանդ էր կազմակերպված, որ առնվազն պետք է կույր լինես, որպեսզի չտեսնես…  :Jpit: 

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններն ընդամենը պատճառ կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, առիթ էին: Ու այս պարագայում ռեժիմի համար խիստ երկրորդային են: Գլխավորն իրենց երկարակեցությունն ու վերարտադրությունն է:

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իմ համեստ հաշվարկներով նվազագույնը մի երեք հարյուր հազար մարդ երեկ փողոց էր դուրս եկել գուլյատի։ Մարդիկ պրոբլեմ չունեն ապեր, առա՜ջ, Հայաստան։


Կոնկրետ մեր դպրոցից երեկ ուսուցչական ողջ կազմին ու 8-րդ դասարանից սկսած բոլոր աշակերտներին *ստիպել են* գնալ հրապարակ:

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Թուրքիայի նախագահը Հայաստան է եկել իմ հրավերով, և ես չեմ տեսում լուրջ պատճառներ չընդունել նրա հրավերը: Եթե մոտակա երկու օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի արտառոց բան չլինի, ես կմեկնեմ Բուրսա և կսատարեմ մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականին:

Սերժ Սարգսյան
12.10.2009*
Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս ենք հիշում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունն այն մասին, որ ինքը չի մեկնի հայ-թուրքական ֆուտբոլային խաղին, եթե սահմանները բացված չլինեն, կամ չլինենք դրա նախաշեմին: Ու այս ֆոնին խիստ ուշագրավ է.
*
Թուրքիան «չի դրսևորի դրական վերաբերմունք» նախքան հայկական զորքերի դուրսբերումը «ադրբեջանական տարածքներից»

Էրդողան
11.10.2009*

----------

dvgray (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009), Tig (12.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

> Ախպերս դու կարաս խուճապի մատնվես ու անապատային կոշիկներ գնես, կամ ո՞նց էիր ասում, գրուզավիկի կոզովով ճանապահրեհդելու պատրաստվես: Կամ չգիտեմ, հրացան բան վերցնես ու բարիկադավորվես, որ թուրքերին դիմավորես: Ես տենց բաների չեմ պատրաստվում, որովհետև ոչ մի հող ծախելու, կամ ազգի դավաճանելու նշաններ չեմ տեսնում: *Ոչ էլ սպասում եմ, որ թուրքերը յաթաղաններվ վերցնելու են գան մեզ անապատ քշեն: դա ոմանց ֆանտազիայի արդյունք ա, մի խառվի իրար*:


Ընկեր 
Դու որ օգոստոսի 7-ին պառկեցիր քնելու նշաններ տեսնում էիր թե հաջորդ օրը ինչ է լինելու՞ ասենք հարևան Վրաստանում ու Օսիայում:
Բա էնտեղի մարդիկ մարդ չէին որ մի քանի օրվա մեջ մեռան, հետո ինչ որ յաթաղանից չմեռան բայց մեռան չե՞:

Էդ որ ասում եք Սաակաշվիլին ավանյուրիստ է, տեսնում եք չէ՞ ուրիշի ավանտյուրան բայց սեփական ավանյուրան չեք տեսնում:

Էս ամբողջ գիշերամիշերային դիվանագիտություն արդյունքը այն է, որ Թուրքիան էկավ ու լրիվ ջանդակով մտավ Արցախի պռոցեսսի մեջ: Եթե առաջ մենք մենակ Ադրբեջանի հետ էինք քյալա տալիս ապե հիմա բացահայտ ու բացեիբաց Թուրքիան է խոսում մեր հետ:  Ու ոչ թե մեր հետ է խոսում այլ մյուս երկրների հետ է խոսում:

Ու դուք հիմա կարծում եք թե էսա ՍՍ-ը ու Նալբանդյանը մի հատ ֆալշիվի Չելենտանոի պես ֆոկուս պոկուս կանեն ու կստիպեն Էրդողանին իրա պռինցիպներից հրաժարվե՞լ:

Էդ է ձեր հույսը, թե այն է որ կլիմաքսի մեջ գտնվող Հիլարի Քլինթոնը պետք է փրկի մեզ: Փրկող էին թող իրենց մանկլավիկի դեմքը փրկեին Ցյուրիխում: Նաղդ փաստը փաստ է որ չկարողացան Դավութողլուն ստիպել որ տեքստը փոխԻ Չկարողացան:

----------


## dvgray

> *Թուրքիայի նախագահը Հայաստան է եկել իմ հրավերով, և ես չեմ տեսում լուրջ պատճառներ չընդունել նրա հրավերը: Եթե մոտակա երկու օրվա ընթացքում ոչ մի արտառոց բան չլինի, ես կմեկնեմ Բուրսա և կսատարեմ մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականին:
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյան
> 12.10.2009*
> Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորս ենք հիշում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունն այն մասին, որ ինքը չի մեկնի հայ-թուրքական ֆուտբոլային խաղին, եթե սահմանները բացված չլինեն, կամ չլինենք դրա նախաշեմին: Ու այս ֆոնին խիստ ուշագրավ է.
> *
> Թուրքիան «չի դրսևորի դրական վերաբերմունք» նախքան հայկական զորքերի դուրսբերումը «ադրբեջանական տարածքներից»
> 
> Էրդողան
> 11.10.2009*


խամաճիկի ասածներին լուրջ վերաբերվել պետք չէ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> «Քլինթոնը վերադառնում է իր հյուրանոց, բայց չի իջնում մեքենայից եւ միաժամանակ երկու հեռախոսներով խոսում է Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարների հետ: Դավութօղլուն արդեն համալսարանում էր, իսկ Նալբանդյանը հրաժարվում էր գնալ: Ի վերջո, Հիլարի Քլինթոնը Նալբանդյանին հրավիրում է իր հյուրանոց, որտեղից առաջարկում է միասին գնալ համալսարան»:
> 
> Մինչ այդ Ցյուրիխի համալսարանում Սերգեյ Լավրովը, Խավիեր Սոլանան եւ Բեռնար Կուշները միասին դիտում էին Ռուսաստան - Գերմանիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումը:
> http://www.armenialiberty.org/conten...e/1848618.html


փաստորեն տիկին Քլինտոնը Էձիկի վզից բռնած տարել ա դասի :
Արա, ասա էտ որ՞ դասից էիր որոշել փախնել  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ռուսներն էլ ասում են Լավրովնա նամակ գրել :Jpit: 
http://www.regnum.ru/news/1213932.html

----------


## Rammstein

> եթե ես էնքան թույլ եմ եղել, որ կարողացել ա զավթի, ու գնալով էնքան եմ թուլացել, որ անցնող-գնացողը գլխիս կտցնում ա, ու բացի դրանից էնքան աբնաշար եմ, որ հարևանս կարում ա իմ հողի վրա կազինո ու մզկիթ կազմակերպի, իսկ ես իմ հողի վրա մոլախոտ եմ մենակ աճացնում. ուրեմն պետք ա գլուխս կախ ստորագրեմ: ՈՒ բացի էդ, էդքանից հետո ես արժանի չեմ էդ հողատարածքներին, եթե էդքան անբաշար ու թույլ մարդ եմ:


Այո, իմ բերած օրինակում դու, ավելի ճիշտ` էդ հողի տերը էդքան թույլ ա եղել, որ հարեւանը իրա հողը զավթել ա, բայց դու պիտի մտածես նաեւ հետագայի մասին: Կարող ա մի օր զավակներդ կամ թոռներդ մեծանում, հզորանում են, ու հարեւանիդ «մաման լացացնում են»: Եթե դու ստորագրեցիր, ապա էլ պահանջելու տեղ չես թողնում:  :Blush: 

Ու եթե մարդ էդքան անբաշար ա, ինչպես դու ես ասում, որ մենակ մոլախոս ա իրա մոտ աճացնում, ապա ավելի լավ է գնա գլուխը պատով տա, այլ ոչ թե ստորագրի: Երբ որ լամեռը կոմպով աշխատելուց մի բան ա մեջը փչացնում, ապա պիտի ոչ թե տանի կոպը շպրտի աղբանոց, այլ պիտի սպասի, միչեւ մասնագետը գա:

*Հզորությունն ու թուլությունը ժամանակավոր բնույթ են կրում, իսկ փաստաթղթերը` ոչ:*

Ստորագրելով դու ոչ միայն խաչ ես քաշում քո հողերի վրա, այլեւ` քո ու քո սերունդների հետագա հզորացման վրա:  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> *Հզորությունն ու թուլությունը ժամանակավոր բնույթ են կրում, իսկ փաստաթղթերը` ոչ:*


ապեր
թուղթը արժեք ունի, եթե այն արտացոլում է իրականությունը:
եթե չէ, ապա նա թղթի կտոր ա:
Աշխարհում լիքը թղթեր կան ստորագրված կամ անստորագիր… հետո՞ ինչ: Հիմա պատկերացրա որ քո ասածի պես մեր սերունդները էնքան են հզորանում, որ կարան Ֆրանսիան գրավեն: ինչ ա, Քոչարր ու Շիրակի ստորագրած թղթերին են  իրանք նայելու՞  :LOL:

----------

REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Տատ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

dvgray

Եթե թուղթը քո ասելով ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում։
Դե հիմա առաջարկում եմ ստորագրեք որ ՍՍ-ը լեգիտիմ նախագահ է։
Կանե՞ս
Կստորագրե՞ս

----------


## lav tgha

> *ՀԱՅ ՅԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆ ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 
> 
> 
> Ս.թ. հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորագրվեցին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջեւ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն ուղղված արձանագրությունները:
> 
> Այս առիթով Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը հայտարարում է.
> 
> ա) Արձանագրությունների հրապարակումից հետո, անցած շաբաթների ընթացքում, թեեւ ոչ միշտ ազատ ու թափանցիկ պայմաններում, կայացած քննարկումները ցույց տվեցին, որ այս փաստաթղթերի նկատմամբ լուրջ մտահոգություններ եւ մեծ հակազդեցություն կա, որ հայությանը հուզող հիմնական հարցերի շուրջ Հայրենիքում եւ Սփյուռքում նույնն են մոտեցումները։ Ապացուցվեց, որ Հայ Դատի պայքարը միաժամանակ պայքար է մեր անկախ պետականության ճակատագրի ու զարգացման համար։ 
> 
> ...


vvv

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray
> 
> Եթե թուղթը քո ասելով ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում։
> Դե հիմա առաջարկում եմ ստորագրեք որ ՍՍ-ը լեգիտիմ նախագահ է։
> Կանե՞ս
> Կստորագրե՞ս


Marduk, դա հենց հիմա կնշանակի "իմ" կապիտուլացիան: Սակայն դա ոչ մի բանով չի շղթայի իր սերուդի ձեռքերը: Դա կցուցանե Համաշխարհային պատմությունը: Տենց լիներ, հենց առաջին ստորագրված պայմանագրից հետո, ասենք Տրոյաի ժամանակից, էլ Հունաստանում բան փոխված չպետք ա լիներ:  :Wink:  

Պայմանագիրը կարճաժամկետ մի նախագիծ է, որը նպաստում է ինչ որ բան կառուցելուն, որ իրա ժամանակը անցնելուց հետո տալիս քարուքանդ են անում:

Քեզ մի հակընդիր հարց տամ: Եթե էտ պայմանագիր կոչվածը էտպես երկաթյա ու դիմացկուն մի բան է, ինչի՞ ես գրում որ թուրքերը գալու են մեզ ցեղասպանեն: Չէ՞ որ պայմանագիրը ասում է, որ հակառակը, մենք գնում ենք դեպի ախպերացում /հերթական անգամ /

----------


## dvgray

> ե) Արձանագրությունների ստորագրությամբ ավարտված փուլին հաջորդում է պայքարի նոր հանգրվան։
> ՀԱՅ ՅԵՂԱՓՈԽԱԿԱՆ ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> հոկտեմբերի 12, 2009թ.
> ք. Երեւան


ամենակարևոր կետը տարել են ամենավերջը…  :LOL: 
դե, արդարամիտ հայեր համայն աշխարհի, բացեք ձեր ուռած դրամապանակները… դաշնակները սկսում են "նոր փուլ"  :LOL:

----------


## urartu

> Թուրքիան «չի դրսևորի դրական վերաբերմունք» նախքան հայկական զորքերի դուրսբերումը «ադրբեջանական տարածքներից»
> 
> Էրդողան


ստեղ շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա, եթե առաջ ասում էր, որ սահմանը չի բացի, իսկ հիմա դրական վերաբերմունք ցույց չի տա, կարծում եմ տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է

----------


## Marduk

dvgray

Հարցն էլ հենց այն է երբ դու կնքում ես Կապիտուլիացիա ապա շատ հնարավոր է որ դու այլևս սերունդ չունենաս։
Այդպես է եղել այն ազգերի հետ որոնք Հռոմի ստրուկը դարձան ու կնքեցին կապիտուլացիա, բայց հետո երբ նույնիսկ Հռոմը քանդվեց նրանք միևնույն է չվերածնվեցին։

Այս կապիտուլացիան որ կնքում է ՍՍ-ը եթե բոլորս այն ընդունենք ապա կնշանակի որ մենք այլևս սերունդ չենք ունենա որը ինչ որ ապագայում կհզորանա։

Իսկ մեր համար նոր պատերազմի վտանգը շատ ռեալ է, որովհետև մեր հասարակությունը թուլանում է, չի հավատում այլևս ապագային, բնակչությունը կրճատվում է, տնտեսական կոլապս է, գյուղացիությունը որը բանակին զիվոր է տալիս կոլապս է ապրում։ Պարզ է որ մի օր թուրքերը կհասկանան որ հայերը գնում են կոլապսի դե մի հատ էլ կողքից օգնենք որ արագանա։

Հիմա փոխանակ մարդկանց ասես թե գիտեք ձև գտնենք ուժեղանալու, ասում ես հա էլի թուղթ էլի ինչ կա, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, շարունակենք մեր կայֆավատը, մոտավորապես այդ է ստացվում։

*Հրաժարվում ես պայքարի ոգուց։*
*Բա ասում էիր Պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ։*

----------


## Marduk

Ահա Ֆայնենշլ Թայմսը գրում է Թուրքիայի հաղթանակ է սա

http://armtoday.info/default.asp?Lan...PagePosition=1

----------


## dvgray

> dՀիմա փոխանակ մարդկանց ասես թե գիտեք ձև գտնենք ուժեղանալու, ասում ես հա էլի թուղթ էլի ինչ կա, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, շարունակենք մեր կայֆավատը, մոտավորապես այդ է ստացվում։


Marduk
ես այդպիսի բան չեմ ասում:
Ասում եմ հակառակը, որ ով էլ բացի այդ անիծված սահմանը ,իմ համար միևնույնն է, քանի որ այն ռեալ շանս է տալիս տնտեսություն ստեղծել: Թույլ կտա գոնե մեր հյուսիսային, արդեն կիսամեռ շրջաններին եկամուտի աղբյուր ունենալ, կոոպերացվելով հարևան քրդական շրջանների հետ: Դա կայֆավատի կոչ չէ, այլ շատ ծանր, բայց արժանապատիվ կյանքի որն է սեփական ձեռքով քո ապրուստը հոգալու կոչ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ահա Ֆայնենշլ Թայմսը գրում է Թուրքիայի հաղթանակ է սա
> 
> http://armtoday.info/default.asp?Lan...PagePosition=1


գոռգոռացող վերնագիր է ընդամնեը, իսկ մեջում լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ է գրված  :Wink: 
սովորական ժուռնալիստական տրյուկ  :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Թույլ կտա գոնե մեր հյուսիսային, արդեն կիսամեռ շրջաններին եկամուտի աղբյուր ունենալ, կոոպերացվելով հարևան քրդական շրջանների հետ:


dvgray

Իսկ հասկանում ես ինչ է նշանակում քրդական շռջանների հետ։
Դա նշանակում դառնալ մի քրդանման մասսա , ավելի ճիշտ բիոմասսա, ոնց որ հայ գյուղացին էր 19-րդ դարում։
Ուրեմն մենք էսքան մեզ ճղինք պատրինք, կռվեցինք, պայքարեցինք, եվրոպա ուզեցինք որ նորից վերադառնանք մեր էն հին կոտրած տաշտակի առա՞ջ։

Ախպեր ջան դրանից հետո էլ ինչ իմաստ ընդանրապես կյանքի մեջ։
Որ ի՞նչ։ Հենա միանգամից իսլամ ընդունենք պրծնենք էլ ինչ ենք մեզ տանջում կոտորում դեմոկրատիա, եվրոպա, մարդու իրավունք ես իմ ինչ;

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray
> 
> Իսկ հասկանում ես ինչ է նշանակում քրդական շռջանների հետ։
> Դա նշանակում դառնալ մի քրդանման մասսա , ավելի ճիշտ բիոմասսա, ոնց որ հայ գյուղացին էր 19-րդ դարում։
> Ուրեմն մենք էսքան մեզ ճղինք պատրինք, կռվեցինք, պայքարեցինք, եվրոպա ուզեցինք որ նորից վերադառնանք մեր էն հին կոտրած տաշտակի առա՞ջ։
> 
> Ախպեր ջան դրանից հետո էլ ինչ իմաստ ընդանրապես կյանքի մեջ։
> Որ ի՞նչ։ Հենա միանգամից իսլամ ընդունենք պրծնենք էլ ինչ ենք մեզ տանջում կոտորում դեմոկրատիա, եվրոպա, մարդու իրավունք ես իմ ինչ;


շատ հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է գիտես՞  :Wink: 
ուրեմն մեր գյուղացին, որ մասնավորապես սովետի ժամանակ ու մինչև հիմա  ամբողջ Ալագյազում ինտեգրված էր քրդական մասայի հետ, բիոմասա է՞: 
Եվրոպան՞ ինչ կապ ունի ոչխար պահելում ընդիմանալու հետ: Ինչ է, Եվրոպայում ոչխար չեն պահում՞  :Cool: 

իսլամի մասով,
էտ անցած 1000 տարիների ընթացքում եղել են հայեր, վրացիք, ռսներ ու հույներ… … … որ ընդունել են իսլամ,: Նույն ձևի լիքը արաբ, պարսիկ ու թուրք ընդունել են քրիստոնեւոյթուն կամ բուդիզմ: հետո՞ ինչ: դա՞ ինչ կապ ունի

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Շինարար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ հասկանում ես ինչ է նշանակում քրդական շռջանների հետ։
> Դա նշանակում դառնալ մի քրդանման մասսա , ավելի ճիշտ բիոմասսա, ոնց որ հայ գյուղացին էր 19-րդ դարում։
> Ուրեմն մենք էսքան մեզ ճղինք պատրինք, կռվեցինք, պայքարեցինք, եվրոպա ուզեցինք որ նորից վերադառնանք մեր էն հին կոտրած տաշտակի առա՞ջ։
> 
> Ախպեր ջան դրանից հետո էլ ինչ իմաստ ընդանրապես կյանքի մեջ։
> Որ ի՞նչ։ Հենա միանգամից իսլամ ընդունենք պրծնենք էլ ինչ ենք մեզ տանջում կոտորում դեմոկրատիա, եվրոպա, մարդու իրավունք ես իմ ինչ;
> __________________


Կներեք իհարկե, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր թեժ զրույցին, բայց մի բան կցանկանաի նշել:
Դարեր շարունակ հայ ազգը ոչխար արածացնող *եզդիներ*ի հետ է գոյակցում:  Ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում, արագ Եվրոինտեգրման համար ազատվե՞նք ազգային այդ փոքրամասնությունից:

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), dvgray (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Շինարար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ասելիքս թեմայի շրջանակներում ավարտվեց, քանի դեռ նորություններ չկան: Եթե պատասխանեմ ինձ ուղղված նոր հարցերին, պետք է կրկնվեմ: Ձեր թույլտվությամբ և ներողամտությամբ դուրս գամ քննարկումներից որպես քննարկման մասնակից, և մասնակեմ բացառապես միայն որպես բաժնի մոդերատոր:  :Smile: 
Մինչ նորություններ: ու ոնց ասում էր մեր ինքնակոչ նախագահը՝ Աստված մեզ պահապան:

----------


## Rammstein

> ապեր
> թուղթը արժեք ունի, եթե այն արտացոլում է իրականությունը:
> եթե չէ, ապա նա թղթի կտոր ա:


dvgray ջան, քեզ ո՞վ տենց բան ասեց: Փաստորեն եթե վաղը Սերժը թուղթ ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը թուրքերինն ա, ապա մենք կարանք չանհանգստանանք հա՞, չէ՞ որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Երեւի կսպասենք, մինչեւ համապատասխանեցվի իրականությանը, մեջի գրածը ի կատար ածվի, հետո կսկսենք անհանգստանալ:




> Հիմա պատկերացրա որ քո ասածի պես մեր սերունդները էնքան են հզորանում, որ կարան Ֆրանսիան գրավեն: ինչ ա, Քոչարր ու Շիրակի ստորագրած թղթերին են  իրանք նայելու՞


Այո, եթե իրանք չդառնան հոգեբանությամբ թուրք, ապա պիտի հաշվի առնեն բոլոր թղթերը, ու հաշվի նստեն իրենց նախնիների սխալների ու հանցանքների հետ:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray ջան, քեզ ո՞վ տենց բան ասեց: Փաստորեն եթե վաղը Սերժը թուղթ ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը թուրքերինն ա, ապա մենք կարանք չանհանգստանանք հա՞, չէ՞ որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Երեւի կսպասենք, մինչեւ համապատասխանեցվի իրականությանը, մեջի գրածը ի կատար ածվի, հետո կսկսենք անհանգստանալ:
> 
> 
> Այո, եթե իրանք չդառնան հոգեբանությամբ թուրք, ապա պիտի հաշվի առնեն բոլոր թղթերը, ու հաշվի նստեն իրենց նախնիների սխալների ու հանցանքների հետ:


 :Smile:  էլի եմ ասում, որ թղթի վրա ֆիքսվում ա էսօրվա ռեալությունները ու որոշակի մոտակա ապագան ա ուրվագծվում, որը ցանկացած պահին կարա չեղյլ հայտարարվի /ու էտ ա շատ վտանգավոր թուրքերի կողմից որ կկատարվի, քանի ո պատմականորեն ըտենց բան շատ ա եղել/:
Ղարաբաղի մասով, որպես ասածիս ապացույց, 21 թվին ստորգրվեց չէ՞ փասթասուղթ, որ Ղարաբաղը ազերիինն ա, բայց դա մեզ խանգարե՞ց որ մի 70 տարի հետ համ Ղարաբաղը գրավենք, համ էլ իրա հարակից տարածքները:
…
թուղթը ընդամնեը արդտացոլում ա ներկա պահը: դրանից մի 50 տարվա հետո բաներ կապել պետք չի: Նույն ռուստ ու գերմանացին մի քանի անգամ իրար հետ պաչ պռոշտի եղան ու "հավերժ" եղբայրության պայմանագրերիր մի տռցակ ստորագրին, բայց մի քանի տարևի հետո իրար էին մորթում 2 համաշխարայնի տարիներին:

----------

REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Չամիչ (12.10.2009), Տատ (12.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

Այսօր Թուրքիայի պետնախարար և փոխվարչապետ Քեմիլ Չիչեկը հայտարարել է, որ ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները խորհրդարան կուղարկվեն հաջորդ շաբաթ:

Անադոլու գործակալության հաղորդմամբ`  Չիչեկը նշել է, որ երկրի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Ահմեթ Դավութօղլուն Արձանագրությունները խորհրդարանին կներկայացնի հոկտեմբերի 21-ին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փաստորեն եթե վաղը Սերժը թուղթ ստորագրի, որ Ղարաբաղը թուրքերինն ա, ապա մենք կարանք չանհանգստանանք հա՞, չէ՞ որ դա իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում: Երեւի կսպասենք, մինչեւ համապատասխանեցվի իրականությանը, մեջի գրածը ի կատար ածվի, հետո կսկսենք անհանգստանալ:


Սրա հետ կապված ևս մեկ դիտարկում:
Վախը ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ է, որը մարդուն օգնում է պաշտպանվել կյանքին անմիջականորեն վտանգ սպառնացող իրավիճակներում: Նման դեպքերում վախը հիմնավորված է, քանի որ մոբիլիզացնում է ուժերը և բնազդորեն օգնում ելք գտնել վտանգավոր իրավիճակից:

Երբ չկա անմիջական սպառնալիք, բայց մարդը ընկնում է ներշնչանքի գիրկը և սկսում իր անվտանգությանը սպառնացող տարատեսակ երևակայական  իրավիճակներ պատկերացնել, ապա այս դեպքում վախը հիմնավորված չէ և հոգեբանության մեջ կոչվում է *ֆոբիա:
*
Եկեք ձերբազատվեքն թուրքաֆոբիայից, փորձենք ավելի շատ վստահել սեփական ուժերին, չկծկվենք ու սպասենք հարվածի: Հիշենք, որ հաջողությունը ժպտում է միայն լավատեսներին: 

Վախը լավ խորհդական չէ, եկեք լավատես լինենք, փորձենք համարձակ լինել, այլ ոչ թե տրվենք  կործանարար վախերին ու կասկածներին:

*Այսուհետ թող թուրքը վախենա մեզնից, այլ ոչ թե մենք թուրքից:*

----------

dvgray (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), urartu (12.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այսուհետ թող թուրքը վախենա մեզնից, այլ ոչ թե մենք թուրքից:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:




> Վախը ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ է, որը մարդուն օգնում է պաշտպանվել կյանքին անմիջականորեն վտանգ սպառնացող իրավիճակներում: Նման դեպքերում վախը հիմնավորված է, քանի որ մոբիլիզացնում է ուժերը և բնազդորեն օգնում ելք գտնել վտանգավոր իրավիճակից:
> 
> Երբ չկա անմիջական սպառնալիք, բայց մարդը ընկնում է ներշնչանքի գիրկը և սկսում իր անվտանգությանը սպառնացող տարատեսակ երևակայական  իրավիճակներ պատկերացնել, ապա այս դեպքում վախը հիմնավորված չէ և հոգեբանության մեջ կոչվում է ֆոբիա:


Հա, վախը վախ, բայց իմ գրածի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Ես ինքս ոչ մի թուրքական ազդեցությունից չեմ վախենում, առավել եւս, եթե ինձնից ու ընդհանրապես ժողովրդից ոչինչ կախված չի: Ես միայն գրում եմ, թե ինչից արժե զգուշանալ: Իսկ վախենալ երբեք պետք չի:




> Եկեք ձերբազատվեքն թուրքաֆոբիայից, փորձենք ավելի շատ վստահել սեփական ուժերին, չկծկվենք ու սպասենք հարվածի:


Եկեք: Համաձայն եմ, չի կարելի թերագնահատել սեփական ուժերը, բայց չի կարելի նաեւ մեծամտանալ, ու գերագնահատել ուժերը: Բացի դուխից պիտի լինի նաեւ խելք:
Օրինակ` թուրքը ո՛չ դուխ ունի, ո՞չ էլ խելք: Մենք ենք իրանց դուխ տալիս:




> Հիշենք, որ հաջողությունը ժպտում է միայն լավատեսներին:


 :LOL:  Ճիշտ ա: Դե զատո հայերից լավատես ազգ երեւի թե աշխարհում չկա, նենց ա ստացվել, որ մեր բոլոր խնդրիների լուծումը միայն Աստծու վրա ենք դնում: Դրա համար էլ հայերից հավատացյալ ազգ չկա:  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Օրինակ` թուրքը ո՛չ դուխ ունի, ո՞չ էլ խելք:


Էս լուրջ ես ասում ապեր? :Shok:  Թուրքերի նման դիվանագետ մեկ էլ անգլիացիք են:

----------

Elmo (12.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Սրա հետ կապված ևս մեկ դիտարկում:
> Վախը ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ է, որը մարդուն օգնում է պաշտպանվել կյանքին անմիջականորեն վտանգ սպառնացող իրավիճակներում: Նման դեպքերում վախը հիմնավորված է, քանի որ մոբիլիզացնում է ուժերը և բնազդորեն օգնում ելք գտնել վտանգավոր իրավիճակից:
> 
> Երբ չկա անմիջական սպառնալիք, բայց մարդը ընկնում է ներշնչանքի գիրկը և սկսում իր անվտանգությանը սպառնացող տարատեսակ երևակայական իրավիճակներ պատկերացնել, ապա այս դեպքում վախը հիմնավորված չէ և հոգեբանության մեջ կոչվում է ֆոբիա:
> 
> Եկեք ձերբազատվեքն թուրքաֆոբիայից, փորձենք ավելի շատ վստահել սեփական ուժերին, չկծկվենք ու սպասենք հարվածի: Հիշենք, որ հաջողությունը ժպտում է միայն լավատեսներին:
> 
> Վախը լավ խորհդական չէ, եկեք լավատես լինենք, փորձենք համարձակ լինել, այլ ոչ թե տրվենք կործանարար վախերին ու կասկածներին:
> 
> Այսուհետ թող թուրքը վախենա մեզնից, այլ ոչ թե մենք թուրքից:


ապրես Չամիչ ջան, շատ ճիշտ և խելացի մտքեր են, լիովին համամիտ եմ քո հետ

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ճիշտ ա: Դե զատո հայերից լավատես ազգ երեւի թե աշխարհում չկա, նենց ա ստացվել, որ մեր բոլոր խնդրիների լուծումը միայն Աստծու վրա ենք դնում: Դրա համար էլ հայերից հավատացյալ ազգ չկա:


Որքանո՞վ էին տեղին ձեր այս վերջին գրածները: Ոչ ոք չի փորձում Աստծոն խառնել թուրք հայկական դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու գործընթացին:




> Ես ինքս ոչ մի թուրքական ազդեցությունից չեմ վախենում, առավել եւս, եթե ինձնից ու ընդհանրապես ժողովրդից ոչինչ կախված չի: Ես միայն գրում եմ, թե ինչից արժե զգուշանալ: Իսկ վախենալ երբեք պետք չի:


Ինչպե՞ս թե ժողովրդից ոչինչ կախված չէ: Հենց ժողովուրդն է ընկել ներշնչանքի գիրկը, տրվել է վախին, որ թուրքերը գալու են լցվեն Հայաստան և իրենց հոշոտեն:
Դժվարություններից խուսափողը երբեք չի կարող ամրանալ և զորանալ:
Թուրքն էլ մեր դժվարությունն է, դժվարությանը պետք է  ընդառաջ գնալ, այլ ոչ թե  սահման փակելով հարցը համարել լուծված:




> Համաձայն եմ, չի կարելի թերագնահատել սեփական ուժերը, բայց չի կարելի նաեւ մեծամտանալ, ու գերագնահատել ուժերը: Բացի դուխից պիտի լինի նաեւ խելք:


Եթե մենք կարծում ենք, որ ի զորու չենք դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ ստեղծել մեր հարևան պետության հետ, ապա թերագնահատում ենք մեր ուժերը: Իսկ գերագնահատելու հարց չկա, ուժերը ձեռք են բերվում պայքարի ընթցքում, միայն պայքարի մեջ մտնելով կարող ես գնահատել թե որքան են քո ուժերը:

----------


## dvgray

> Էս լուրջ ես ասում ապեր? Թուրքերի նման դիվանագետ մեկ էլ անգլիացիք են:


Բա Ա՞վստիրան  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Դա կայֆավատի կոչ չէ, այլ շատ ծանր, բայց արժանապատիվ կյանքի որն է *սեփական ձեռքով քո ապրուստը հոգալու* կոչ:


...և որին երկար ժամանակ ու *երկար շունչ* է անհրաժեշտ: Մենք հայերս ամեն բան ուզում ենք միանգամից, վարկյանաբար: Բացեցի խանութս՝ երկու ամսից միլիոն շահույթ, ընտրեցի նախագահիս՝ մի շաբաթից կաշառակերությանը չիք, բարձրագույն աշխատավարձ (ընդ որում առանց իմ մասնակցության), ստորագրեցի թուղթը՝ վաղը բացեք խնդրեմ, չստորագրեցի թուղթը՝ դե մի շուտ, ամբողջ աշխարհ, մի ուրիշ լավ բան առաջարկիր:

----------


## murmushka

արդեն կատակում են ..
http://www.day.az/news/politics/175270.html

----------


## ministr

> Կիրակոսյանը նաև հավելել է, որ եթե շվեյցարացիները և ամերիկացիները օգնեցին հայկական կողմին, ապա ռուսներն ու եվրոպացիները մի կողմ էին քաշվել։


Ըստ էության մենք հիմա ռուսների մրգին չենք, ինչ կարողացել են ստացել են ու փախնելու տեղ չունենք: Իսկ ամերիկացիները ձգտում են մեզ գրավել քաղաքականությամբ, որովհետև ռուսները բաց են թողել ասպարեզը: Ամերիկացիները ավելի ճիշտ տեղից են բռնցրել... երևի

----------


## dvgray

> Ըստ էության մենք հիմա ռուսների մրգին չենք, ինչ կարողացել են ստացել են ու փախնելու տեղ չունենք: Իսկ ամերիկացիները ձգտում են մեզ գրավել քաղաքականությամբ, որովհետև ռուսները բաց են թողել ասպարեզը: Ամերիկացիները ավելի ճիշտ տեղից են բռնցրել... երևի


ապեր, դու հլա դեռ կարծում ես որ ռուսն ու ամերիկացին տարբեր խաղեր են տալիս՞  :Shok:

----------

Rammer (12.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Դրանց ջրերը նույն առվով շատ հազվադեպ են հոսում: Օրինակ էս դեպքում:

----------


## urartu

> արդեն կատակում են


հեչ ծիաղս չեկավ, չէի կարծում, որ դեյ.ազ-ի հայերի վրա կայֆավատ եղենելը քեզ այդքան կարող էր ուրախացնել :Angry2:

----------


## Bujak2012

Հարգանքներս քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ես առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում  գրել այս կայքում, թերությունների համար հայցում եմ ձեր բոլորի ներողամտությունը:
Նախ և առաջ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, անկախ պայմանագրի ձևակերպումներից: Փորձեմ հիմնավորել թէ ինչու: Մենք` հայերս ծայրահեղական ենք ամեն ինչում ինչը մեզ վնասում է: Մի քանի օրինակ: Քրիստոնեության ընդունում-առաջինը, պետականության թուլացման կամ վերացման հաշվին: Կրոնական պատերազմ պետականության հաշվին: Ռսի կոտրած, կներեք <օրհնած> ոտը` խնդրեմ: Մարքսիզմ-Լենինիզմ-Կոմունիզմ` պայալուստա, ու էս բոլորը պետականության գաղափարներից հեռու: Նույնիսկ Արցախը ուզելուց. Լենին-Պարտիա-Գորբաչով գոռալով, ու էլի պետականություն ունենալու գաղափարներից հեռու: Մի խոսքով մեր մեջ Պետություն, պետականություն հասկացողությունը չկա, դրա համար էլ վախենում ենք Թուրքիաի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուց, որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար կլինի դոդի, լֆիկի, նեմեցի և մնացածների, (ովքեր էսօր մեզ բոլորիս էն բանից են անում) տակից դուրս գալ ու <հայրենասիրաբար> թուրքի մաման գոռալ, որովհետև կգտնվի մի խելոք մարդ կասի. ախր տղերք թուրքը ձեր հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունի, ձեզ էս <մարդիկ> են էն բանից անում,ախր տղերք վերջին քսան տարում թշնամական Թուքիայում մի հայ է սպանվել իսկ <եղբայրական> Ռուսաստանում օրը մի հայ , ախր. ախր և լիքը ախր............

----------

Chuk (12.10.2009), dvgray (12.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), Enigmatic (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (13.10.2009), Norton (12.10.2009), Rammer (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Sagittarius (12.10.2009), Tig (13.10.2009), urartu (12.10.2009), Տրիբուն (12.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հարգանքներս քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ես առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում  գրել այս կայքում, թերությունների համար հայցում եմ ձեր բոլորի ներողամտությունը:
> Նախ և առաջ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, անկախ պայմանագրի ձևակերպումներից: Փորձեմ հիմնավորել թէ ինչու: Մենք` հայերս ծայրահեղական ենք ամեն ինչում ինչը մեզ վնասում է: Մի քանի օրինակ: Քրիստոնեության ընդունում-առաջինը, պետականության թուլացման կամ վերացման հաշվին: Կրոնական պատերազմ պետականության հաշվին: Ռսի կոտրած, կներեք <օրհնած> ոտը` խնդրեմ: Մարքսիզմ-Լենինիզմ-Կոմունիզմ` պայալուստա, ու էս բոլորը պետականության գաղափարներից հեռու: Նույնիսկ Արցախը ուզելուց. Լենին-Պարտիա-Գորբաչով գոռալով, ու էլի պետականություն ունենալու գաղափարներից հեռու: Մի խոսքով մեր մեջ Պետություն, պետականություն հասկացողությունը չկա, դրա համար էլ վախենում ենք Թուրքիաի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուց, որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար կլինի դոդի, լֆիկի, նեմեցի և մնացածների, (ովքեր էսօր մեզ բոլորիս էն բանից են անում) տակից դուրս գալ ու <հայրենասիրաբար> թուրքի մաման գոռալ, որովհետև կգտնվի մի խելոք մարդ կասի. ախր տղերք թուրքը ձեր հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունի, ձեզ էս <մարդիկ> են էն բանից անում,ախր տղերք վերջին քսան տարում թշնամական Թուքիայում մի հայ է սպանվել իսկ <եղբայրական> Ռուսաստանում օրը մի հայ , ախր. ախր և լիքը ախր............


սկիզբը լավն էր ու խոստումնալից  :Hands Up:

----------


## dvgray

> Դրանց ջրերը նույն առվով շատ հազվադեպ են հոսում: Օրինակ էս դեպքում:


իսկ երբ որ մի առվով չեն հոսում, ասենք ռուսները որոշում են խաղեր տալ, ամերիկացիք մի հատ "կրիզիս"  են  սրաքում, պլյուս նավթի գինը "կատաստրոֆիկ" գցում, ու մի քանի օր հետո ջրերը մտնում են սովորական նույն հունի մեջ ու  ռուսների ԱԳ նախարարը նստած աշխատանքի ժամին ֆուտբոլ ա նայում, քանի որ ուրիշ անելու բան չունի…  :Wink:  
մեկ էլ կարող ա հայաթի ծաղիկներն ա ջրում   :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  
> Հայաստան-Թուրքիա արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը իշխող վարչախմբի քաղաքական սնանկության և դիվանագիտական խեղճության հերթական ցավալի ապացույցն է:
> 
> Ցյուրիխյան ուրացման գործարքով Հայաստանի վարչախումբը նպատակ ուներ հասնել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը` դրա դիմաց վճարելով պատմական փաստերն ուսումնասիրող տխրահռչակ հանձնաժողովի գաղափարի ընդունմամբ, դրանով իսկ` աշխարհի առջև կասկածի տակ դնելով Հայոց ցեղասպանության պատմական իրողությունը: Անգամ ինքնին անբարո ու անթույլատրելի այս գործարքը Հայաստանի սպասելիքի մասով չիրականացավ: Խորհրդարանների վավերացումից անկախ, Թուրքիան արդեն իսկ ստացել է իր ուզածը: Մինչդեռ, ինչպես մինչև փաստաթղթերի ստորագրումը, այնպես էլ դրանից հետո, Թուրքիան ամենաբարձր մակարդակով շարունակում է պետական սահմանների բացման հարցը պայմանավորել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրով, մասնավորապես` անվտանգության գոտի հանդիսացող տարածքների վերադարձմամբ:
> 
> Անխուսափելի այս ընթացքի մասին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն ահազանգում է մեկ տարի շարունակ` զգուշացնելով, որ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման գաղափարին Սերժ Սարգսյանի տված հավանությունից հետո հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման խնդիրները ներառվելու են մեկ փաթեթի մեջ:
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը հետևանք է վերջին տասը տարիների ընթացքում Ռ. Քոչարյանի և Ս. Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականության, որի պատճառով երկրում ստեղծվեց քրեաօլիգարխիկ, կոռումպացված համակարգ, իսկ Ցեղասպանության հարցն ընդգրկվեց արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգ` այդ դարձնելով քաղաքական սակարկության առարկա: Չունենալով ժողովրդի աջակցությունը և իր հենարանը փնտրելով միջազգային հանրության շահերն սպասարկելու մեջ` Ս. Սարգսյանի վարչախումբը պատրաստվում է նույնքան անընդունելի զիջումների ղարաբաղյան հիմնախնդրում:
> 
> Հակազգային այս գործընթացը կանխելու և հետագա կորուստներից խույս տալու միակ միջոցը, ինչպես մեկ տարի առաջ, այնպես էլ հիմա, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը շարունակում է համարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, ինչին տվյալ պայմաններում հնարավոր է հասնել միայն համընդհանուր ընդվզմամբ և այդ պահանջի շուրջ հայաստանյան քաղաքական ուժերի և հասարակության տարբեր խավերի առավելագույն համախմբմամբ:


http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/politics-lrahos29734.html

* Ականջներս կտեսնենք, սահման չենք տեսնի*

 Այստեղ մարդիկ կան ասում են հավատանք մեր ուժերին ես իմ ինչ պատռիոտիստական զեղումներով ելույթներ:

 Ախպերություն դուք մինչև հիմա չեք հասկացել որ Սերժը հույսը իր ուժերի վրա չի դրել, ինքը նույնիսկ չգիտի էլ ինչ պտի անի եթե խոսքի Թուրքիան սահմանը չբացի:

  Իրենց ու էդ սարսաղ հանրապետականների հույսը ԱՄՆ-ն է, որ կճնշի, կբացեն կգնան զիբիլ կբերեն կծախեն:

*Այստեղից պետականության հոտ անգամ չի գալիս:*
  Մանր գավառական ժուլիկություն ու շուստռավատ:

  ԱՄՆ-ը չի ճնշի, հիշեք իմ խոսքերը: ԱՄՆ-ը հազար հատ ուրիշ կարևոր խնդիր ունի քանց թե վազի թուրքերի հետևից թե բացեք սահմանը:

----------


## Chuk

> ստեղ շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա, եթե առաջ ասում էր, որ սահմանը չի բացի, իսկ հիմա դրական վերաբերմունք ցույց չի տա, կարծում եմ տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է


Հա, իհարկե ակնհայտ է, ճիշտ էնքան է ակնհայտ ինչքան եթե ես պիտի Հակոբի հետ հանդիպեի իրեն ասեմ «Մեր հանդիպումը տեղի չի ունենա» կամ «Ես հանդիպման չեմ գա», այս երկու նախադասությունների տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է, ցավոք՝ հետևանքն է նույնը  :Smile:

----------


## urartu

> Հա, իհարկե ակնհայտ է, ճիշտ էնքան է ակնհայտ ինչքան եթե ես պիտի Հակոբի հետ հանդիպեի իրեն ասեմ «Մեր հանդիպումը տեղի չի ունենա» կամ «Ես հանդիպման չեմ գա», այս երկու նախադասությունների տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է, ցավոք՝ հետևանքն է նույնը


բայց էս դեպքում արդյուքը նույն չէ,  հոկտեմբերի 28-ին էս հարցը կիդրվի քննարկման միլլի մեջլիսում

----------


## Chuk

> բայց էս դեպքում արդյուքը նույն չէ,  հոկտեմբերի 28-ին էս հարցը կիդրվի քննարկման միլլի մեջլիսում


Հա, բա պիտի դրվի, կարող ա չդրվե՞ր էլ  :Smile: 
Պիտի դրվի չէ, որ հետաձգվի  :Jpit:

----------


## urartu

> Հա, բա պիտի դրվի, կարող ա չդրվե՞ր էլ
> Պիտի դրվի չէ, որ հետաձգվի


չի հետաձգվի, էտ օրը, կորոշվի, կամ կհաստատեն կամ կմերժեն

----------


## REAL_ist

կմերժեն, էլի կներկայացնեն, ետ ովա սահմանափակողը?

----------


## ministr

> իսկ երբ որ մի առվով չեն հոսում, ասենք ռուսները որոշում են խաղեր տալ, ամերիկացիք մի հատ "կրիզիս"  են  սրաքում, պլյուս նավթի գինը "կատաստրոֆիկ" գցում, ու մի քանի օր հետո ջրերը մտնում են սովորական նույն հունի մեջ ու  ռուսների ԱԳ նախարարը նստած աշխատանքի ժամին ֆուտբոլ ա նայում, քանի որ ուրիշ անելու բան չունի…  
> մեկ էլ կարող ա հայաթի ծաղիկներն ա ջրում


Դե ինչ որ բաներ են անում, ու արանքում քաշվում են մեր նման տուֆտա երկիրները: Վրաստանը թարմ օրինակ:

----------


## Elmo

> Հարգանքներս քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ես առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում  գրել այս կայքում, թերությունների համար հայցում եմ ձեր բոլորի ներողամտությունը:
> Նախ և առաջ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, անկախ պայմանագրի ձևակերպումներից: Փորձեմ հիմնավորել թէ ինչու: Մենք` հայերս ծայրահեղական ենք ամեն ինչում ինչը մեզ վնասում է: Մի քանի օրինակ: Քրիստոնեության ընդունում-առաջինը, պետականության թուլացման կամ վերացման հաշվին: Կրոնական պատերազմ պետականության հաշվին: Ռսի կոտրած, կներեք <օրհնած> ոտը` խնդրեմ: Մարքսիզմ-Լենինիզմ-Կոմունիզմ` պայալուստա, ու էս բոլորը պետականության գաղափարներից հեռու: Նույնիսկ Արցախը ուզելուց. Լենին-Պարտիա-Գորբաչով գոռալով, ու էլի պետականություն ունենալու գաղափարներից հեռու: Մի խոսքով մեր մեջ Պետություն, պետականություն հասկացողությունը չկա, դրա համար էլ վախենում ենք Թուրքիաի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուց, որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար կլինի դոդի, լֆիկի, նեմեցի և մնացածների, (ովքեր էսօր մեզ բոլորիս էն բանից են անում) տակից դուրս գալ ու <հայրենասիրաբար> թուրքի մաման գոռալ, որովհետև կգտնվի մի խելոք մարդ կասի. ախր տղերք թուրքը ձեր հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունի, ձեզ էս <մարդիկ> են էն բանից անում,ախր տղերք վերջին քսան տարում թշնամական Թուքիայում մի հայ է սպանվել իսկ <եղբայրական> Ռուսաստանում օրը մի հայ , ախր. ախր և լիքը ախր............


Սրանից ավարտուն ու ամեն ինչին սպառիչ պատասխան տվող մտքեր պարունակող գրառում էս թեմայում չկա:  :Hands Up:  ապրես:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե ինչ որ բաներ են անում, ու արանքում քաշվում են մեր նման տուֆտա երկիրները: Վրաստանը թարմ օրինակ:


ու հետո իրանց տուֆտաություների պատճառով միանգամից տրաքում ա Ռուսաստանի չեղած էկանոմիկան ու բանկային համակարգը  :Wink:  ինչ ա ԱՄՆ-ում մի հատ սովորական բանկ ա տրաքում /պետդեպի "պահանջով"/

----------


## ministr

> ու հետո իրանց տուֆտաություների պատճառով միանգամից տրաքում ա Ռուսաստանի չեղած էկանոմիկան ու բանկային համակարգը  ինչ ա ԱՄՆ-ում մի հատ սովորական բանկ ա տրաքում /պետդեպի "պահանջով"/


Հիմա եթե էդ անտեր սահմանը բացեն, ռուսները պտի դեմներս դնեն որ Վրաստանին կողքից բզենք... հիմա գոնե ասում ենք սրանց բզենք ինչով ապրենք: ԵՐկու օր պատերազմ էր բենզինը դեֆիցիտ էր: Ամերիկացիք էլ Վրաստանի հուսյին չեն մնում, որ Ռուսաստանը դոմփի ու իրենց ինվեստիցիաները մնան օդում: 

Եսիմ երևի սենց..  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարգանքներս քննարկման բոլոր մասնակիցներին: Ես առաջին անգամ եմ փորձում  գրել այս կայքում, թերությունների համար հայցում եմ ձեր բոլորի ներողամտությունը:
> Նախ և առաջ ասեմ, որ կողմ եմ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, անկախ պայմանագրի ձևակերպումներից: Փորձեմ հիմնավորել թէ ինչու: Մենք` հայերս ծայրահեղական ենք ամեն ինչում ինչը մեզ վնասում է: Մի քանի օրինակ: Քրիստոնեության ընդունում-առաջինը, պետականության թուլացման կամ վերացման հաշվին: Կրոնական պատերազմ պետականության հաշվին: Ռսի կոտրած, կներեք <օրհնած> ոտը` խնդրեմ: Մարքսիզմ-Լենինիզմ-Կոմունիզմ` պայալուստա, ու էս բոլորը պետականության գաղափարներից հեռու: Նույնիսկ Արցախը ուզելուց. Լենին-Պարտիա-Գորբաչով գոռալով, ու էլի պետականություն ունենալու գաղափարներից հեռու: Մի խոսքով մեր մեջ Պետություն, պետականություն հասկացողությունը չկա, դրա համար էլ վախենում ենք Թուրքիաի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելուց, որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար կլինի դոդի, լֆիկի, նեմեցի և մնացածների, (ովքեր էսօր մեզ բոլորիս էն բանից են անում) տակից դուրս գալ ու <հայրենասիրաբար> թուրքի մաման գոռալ, որովհետև կգտնվի մի խելոք մարդ կասի. ախր տղերք թուրքը ձեր հետ նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունի, ձեզ էս <մարդիկ> են էն բանից անում,ախր տղերք վերջին քսան տարում թշնամական Թուքիայում մի հայ է սպանվել իսկ <եղբայրական> Ռուսաստանում օրը մի հայ , ախր. ախր և լիքը ախր............


Լավն էր,,,, ու շատ բաներ ստրիցս ասեցիր,,, կարևորը ճշմարիտ ասեցիր ու ոչ դատարկ արդեն սովորական դարձած հայրենասիրական բառեր,, որ ուղղակի ասում են ասելու համար,,, եթե քննարկումներին ուշադրություն դարձնես սահմաների բացման և հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը շատերն են կողմ, բարեբախտաբար ստեղ ծայրահեղականները մեծամասնություն չեն կազմում,, բայց ոչ այն ձևաչափով ինչ իշխանությունները առաջարկում են,



եթե էս ձաձայի հավաստացումները քեզ բավարերեցին,, ապա ես կարող եմ թվարկել միայն իրանց բացթողումները տնտեսական մասով,, որոնք լրիվ բավական կլինի, էլ չեմ ասում քաղաքականի մասին,,, պատմական կոմիտեի ստեղծում,, Ղարաբաղյան գործըթացում դեմարշ.
սա չի նշանակում որ պետք է վախենալ Թուրքիայի տնտսեկան հզորությունից ու սահմաները չբացել,, բայց Թուրքիայի հետ սահման բացելը խանութ բացել չի,,, պետք ա մի քանի տարի առաջ պատրաստել տնտեսությունը, օրենսդրական դաշտը,, և ոչ թե նստել ինչ որ դատարկամիտների առաջ ու ասել «բոլոր հարցերը կարգավորվում են օրենքով, դրա անհաժեշտությունը *Կ*տեսնենք,, *Կ*կարգավորենք» ,,,, մեր ազգը էդ *Կ*-ն շատ ա սիրում,, միայն թե իրա վրից ցրի..... դե կանենք էլի մի օր...

----------

davidus (13.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Tig (13.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս լուրջ ես ասում ապեր? Թուրքերի նման դիվանագետ մեկ էլ անգլիացիք են:


Լրիվ լուրջ: Թուրքերը ահագին խորամանկություն ունեն, բայց ամեն խորամանկ չի, որ խելոք ա: Դիվանագետ լինելն էլ խորամանկությունից ա գալիս:




> Ինչպե՞ս թե ժողովրդից ոչինչ կախված չէ: Հենց ժողովուրդն է ընկել ներշնչանքի գիրկը, տրվել է վախին, որ թուրքերը գալու են լցվեն Հայաստան և իրենց հոշոտեն:
> Դժվարություններից խուսափողը երբեք չի կարող ամրանալ և զորանալ:
> Թուրքն էլ մեր դժվարությունն է, դժվարությանը պետք է  ընդառաջ գնալ, այլ ոչ թե  սահման փակելով հարցը համարել լուծված:


Ի՞նչ ներշնչանք, Չամիչ ջան, նորմալ մարդը ոչ թե ներշնչանքների գիրկը կընկնի, այլ կմտահոգվի շատ ավելի լուրջ հարցերով, քան թուքերի գալ լցվելն ա:

Սահման փակելու մասին էլ ասեմ, որ մենք չենք սահմանը փակել, այլ իրանք: Նենց որ նախ իրանք պիտի բացեին սահմանը, հետո նոր խոսաինք իրանց հետ ու փաստաթղթեր ստորագրեինք:




> Եթե մենք կարծում ենք, որ ի զորու չենք դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ ստեղծել մեր հարևան պետության հետ, ապա թերագնահատում ենք մեր ուժերը: Իսկ գերագնահատելու հարց չկա, ուժերը ձեռք են բերվում պայքարի ընթցքում, միայն պայքարի մեջ մտնելով կարող ես գնահատել թե որքան են քո ուժերը:


Նախ թող իրանք վազեն մեր հետեւից ու խնդրեն, որ մենք դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատենք իրանց հետ: Գիտեմ, դժվար ա, իրանք հզոր են, մենք շրջափակված ենք բլա բլա բլա, բայց հենց պայքարը դա կլիներ, որ չնայեինք փակված սահմանին, դա չլիներ մեր օրվա խնդիրը: Թող թուրքերը տենային, որ մենք թքած ունենք իրանց ու Իրանց փակած սահմանի վրա: Եւ վերջապես թող ճանաչեին ցեղասպանությունը, հետո մենք կսկսեինք իրանց բանի տեղ դնել: Այ սա կլիներ նորմալ:
Չնայած ցեղասպանությո՞ւնն ինչ կապ ունի, _էտի մեր պապերն էին, ի՞նձ ինչ…_ (© Վարդան Պետրոսյան)

----------

Tig (13.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*Ի՞նչ ունենք 

Ըստ` չկա չարիք, առանց բարիքի հայտնի սկզբունքի

Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ ունենք այն պահից երբ գաղտնազերծվեցին Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները և Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունները:* 
*Նախ բացասական իրողությունների մասին.* 
1.	Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները չեն արտացոլում ԼՂՀ հակամարտության կարգավորման իրական պատկերը: Մինսկի խումբը այսքան տարի պարզապես երկարաձգել է հակամարտության բնական, օրինական, միջազգային իրավական կարգավորման գործընթացը, ավելին դա ուղղորդել է կեղծ հուն: 
2.	Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունները պարունակում են թուրքական նախապայմանները, որոնք շատ դեպքերում կրկնում են Բաթումի, Ալեքսանդրապոլի, Մոսկվայի ու Կարսի պայմանագրերի հոդվածները: 
3.	ՀՀ նախագահը, ՀՀ արտգործնախարարը, ՀՀ քաղաքական իշխող վերնախավը վճռական են Արձանագրությունները վավերացնելու հարցում և իրենց ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում Սփյուռքի, ՀՀ-ի, ԼՂՀ-ի ու Ջավախքի հայության իրական դիրքորոշումն այս հարցում, այսինքնª ունենք ժողովրդավարության բացակայության լուրջ խնդիր: 
4.	Արձանագրությունները պատրաստվում են ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի կողմից վավերացնել, ըստ այդմ խախտելով ՀՀ Անկախության Հռչակագրի պահանջներն ու ՀՀ Սահմանադրության դրույթները: 
5.	Ունենք երրորդ կողմից` ըստ Արձանագրության Եվրոմիության կողմից իրադարձությունների զարգացման խնամքով մշակված ժամանակացույց: Անգամ նախապես մշակված են եղել այն հարցերը, որ Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի ֆուտբոլային հավաքականները ընդգրկվեն նույն խմբում և հանդիպումներն անցկացվեն այնպես, որ ծրագրի իրականացման առաջին փուլում սկիզբ դրվի §Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությանը¦, իսկ եզրափակիչ փուլում, Արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը (1921-ի հոկտեմբերի 13-ի պայմանագրի կնքման) հաջորդող օրը, հոկտեմբերի 14-ինª կայանա պատասխան հանդիպումը: Բուրսայում կայանալիք խաղին ներկա է լինելու ՖԻՖԱ-ի նախագահ Միշել Պլատինին: 
6.	Նախիջևանում հանդիպել են թյուրքալեզու վեց հանրապետություններիª Թուրքիայի, Ադրբեջանի, Ղազախստանի, Կիրգիզստանի, Ուզբեկստանի և Թուրքմենստանի ղեկավարները: Ալիևը հնչեցրել է Զանգեզուրը ՀՀ-ից բռնազավթելու նախապայմանը: Ըստ էության նորովի գործողության մեջ դնել Պանթյուրքիզմի ծրագրերը: 
7.	ԱՊՀ հերթական գագաթաժողովի աշխատանքներին չեն մասնակցել միջինասիական թուրքալեզու չորս հանրապետությունների Ղազախստանի, Կիրգիզստանի, Ուզբեկստանի և Թուրքմենստանի ղեկավարները առաջին դեմքերը, ըստ երևույթին ունենալով Արևմուտքիª ԱՄՆ - Իսրայել - ԵՄ ալյանսի բարեհաճությունը: Պանթուրքիզմի ժամանակակից ծրագրերը ուղղված են Իրանի, Սիրիայի, Իրաքի, Հայաստանի, Ռուսաստանի, Չինաստանի, Հնդկաստանի դեմ: 
8.	Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակցել են ԱՄՆ-ի, Ֆրանսիայի, Ռուսաստանի և ԵՄ-ի արտաքին գերատեսչությունների ղեկավարները, ինչը նշանակում է, թե 20-րդ դարասկզբի օրինակով, երբ հայության իրավունքները ոտնահարվում էին Հանուն համաշխարհային հեղափոխության, կրկին առաջնային տեղում է հայության իրավունքների ոտնահրման խնդիրը, այս անգամª Հանուն գլոբալացման: 
9.	Արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը հաջորդող Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարի ելույթում եղել են նախապայմանները: 
10.	Արձանագրությունների վավերացմամբ սկիզբ է դրվում տարածաշրջանային նոր պատերազմների, հակամարտությունների, ցեղասպանական գործողությունների իրականացման գործընթացին, որի նպատակը Միջին Արևելքի նոր քարտեզի վերագծումն էª ըստ ԱՄՆ բանակի պաշտոնաթող սպա Ռալֆ Պիտերսի քարտեզի, որտեղ Սիրայի, Իրանի, Թուրքիայի, Հայաստանիª Արևմտյան Հայաստանի, Արևելյան Հայաստանիª Թուրքիայի կողմից 89 տարի ի վեր օկուպացված տարածքների հաշվին ստեղծվելու է նոր պետությունª Ազատագրված Քրդստան անունով: Որպեսզի ՀՀ-ն միջազգային իրավական միջոցներով չկարողանա խոչընդոտել արդեն իսկ ընթացքի մեջ դրված վերոհիշյալ ծրագիրը, ԱՄՆ-Իսրայել-ԵՄ ալյանսը առաջադրում է Հայաստան-Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունների փաթեթը, հստակ ժամանակացույցով, և սրանով է պայմանավորված վերջիններիս կարևորությունը: 

*Հիմա արձանագրենք գործընթացի դրական միտումները.* 1.	Արձանագրություններն ու վեցշաբաթյա քննարկումները հայ հասարակական քաղաքական միտքն ու շարժումը համահայկական ուժերը միավորելու և համախմբելու հզոր գործոն դարձան, որը, իսկապես, դժվար է թերագնահատել: 
2.	Ամբողջովին հստակ է դառնում, որ առանց ազգային անկախ և ինքնիշխան պետության հաստատման ու ձևավորման հնարավոր չէ առաջադրել ու լուծել որևէ շատ, թե քիչ ազգային լուրջ ծրագիր: 
3.	Պարզ է դառնում, որ Հայաստանում պետք է հաստատել ամբողջովին ազգային, լիովին ժողովրդավարական, իրավամբ իրավական, սոցիալական պաշտպանվածության պետության իշխանության մոդել, որը ձերբազատված պետք է լինի արտաքին ճմշումներից, նույնիսկ եվրո-իտեգրման գրավիչ թվացող, սակայն իրականում նեո-ստրկատիրություն հաստատող, քաղաքական գործընթացի հորդորներից ու թելադրանքներից: Այս եզակի առիթը հնարավորութույուն է ստեղծում դա ևս անելու: 
4.	Այս առիթը փայլուն հնարավորություն է ստեղծում ազգային լուրջ երկարատև ծրագրերի շուրջ ազգային բոլոր ուժերը միավորելու, նունիսկ նրանց, որոնց միավորումը անհնար էր թվում և դրա համար էլ բացառվում էր: 
5.	Գլխավոր խնդիրներից մեկը մնում է Հայոց համապարփակ - քաղաքակրթական ինքնապաշտպանության ու պաշտպանության կազմակերպումը: 
6.	Գլխավոր խնդիրներից մեկ ուրիշը հայության իրական ոգու ու ներուժի իրական վերագնահատումն է և այդ ոգու ու ներուժի ուղղորդումն է ազգային ծրագրերի իրագործման ուղղությամբ: 
7.	Ազգային հստակ ծրագիրըª Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականության վերականգնումը, պետք է իրագործվի այնպես, ասես դա մեր առօրյա-ամենօրյա աշխատանքն է, ինչպես դա մեր դեմ անում են այլոք: Այո°, արևմտյան քաղաքական գործիչներ ու պաշտոնյաներ, օրնիբուն, աշխատում են իրականացնելով ազգամիջյան ատելության սերմանելու, նոր պատերազմի և ցեղասպանական գործողությունների հրահրման քարոզչություն, որը, ի դեպ, ներպետական և միջազգային օրենքներով պատասխանատվության ենթակա գործողություն է: 
8.	Արձանագրությունները կազմվել են մի երրորդ կողմի (հնարավոր է ԵՄ-ի, կամ ԱՄՆ-Իսրայել-ԵՄ ալյանսի) անմիջական մասնակցությամբ: Սա է պատճառը, որ այնտեղ ներգրավված ձևակերպումները շարադրված են այնպես, որ և° դրական, և° բացասական ձևակերպումներ են պարունակում կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրի համար: Դա արվել է այն հեռահար նպատակով, որ երբ հարկ լինիª ճնշումներ գործադրվի կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրի վրա հավասարապես, կամ առանձին - առանձին, ըստ ծրագրային ժամանակացույցի: 
9.	Արձանագրություններում կա մի ձևակերպում, որը լիովին համահունչ է հայության շահերին, ակնկալիքներին ու նպատակներին: Եթե Արձանագրություններում խորհրդարանների կողմից վավերացվեն, կարիք կլինի միջոցներ գտնել հենց այդ կետը գործողության մեջ դնելու: Այդ կետը այստեղ չենք բացում թուրքական կողմի ուշադրությունը ժամանակից շուտ դրա վրա չհրավիրելու համար: 
10.	Այսպիսով, սկսվեց Հայոց նորագույն ազատագրական պայքարի երրորդ փուլը, որը նույնպես պետք է հաղթանակով պսակել: 

*Ուխտ Արարատի, Հայաստանի Ազատագրության Հայ Գաղտնի Բանակի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն 
12 հոկտեմբերի, 2009թ.*

----------


## Rammer

Հատված հոդվածից...

Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմը սկսվեց սերբ ուսանողի արձակած կրակոցից: Երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո, անիմաստ եռանդով լեցուն սերբերը կարողացան թեկուզ սոցիալիստական, բայց մեծ մի երկիր ստեղծել Բալկաններում. եւ քանի որ լավ չէին տնօրինել իրենց տրված միջոցը, մեզ պես կանգնեցին տարածքային կորուստների հանդիման: *Միլոշեւիչը համոզում էր սեփական ժողովրդին, թե Դեյտոնում ստորագրություն դնելով, այսինքն` Բոսնիան զիջելով, կփրկի գոնե Կոսովոն, թե Բոսնիայի եւ Կոսովոյի հիմնահարցերն իրարից անջատ են, իրար հետ կապ չունեն եւ նման բաներ: Մինչդեռ փրկությունն այլ տեղում էր` նորմալ երկիր ունենալու մեջ: Եվ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր թփթփացրել էին Միլոշեւիչի ուսին, թե` ապրե°ս խելոք ես, չվարանեցին նրան Հաագա քարշ տալ:* Եթե արդար լինենք, պարտավոր ենք ընդունել, որ Միլոշեւիչը Հաագայում հայտնվեց ոչ այնքան հարեւանների դեմ գործածների համար, որքան սեփական ժողովրդի դերակատարությունը չըմբռնելու, սեփական ժողովրդին մարդկության մասնիկը դառնալուց զրկելու պատճառով: Մենք էլ Ցյուրիխում ստորագրեցինք, մեր ուսին էլ թփթփացրին եւ դեռ որոշ ժամանակ կթփթփացնեն, մինչեւ այն պահը, երբ վատ տնտեսից կպահանջվի հաշիվը: Իսկ հաշիվը երկար մի ցուցակ է` սկսած հեղաշրջումներից մինչեւ Հայաստանի գյուղական բնակավայրերի եւ Արցախի դատարկում, եվրոպական դատարանները ողողած գործերից մինչեւ մարտի 1-ի արյուն, տգետ օլիգարխների ապօրինություններից մինչեւ ժողովրդավարության բռնաբարում: Եվ ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի, որ այնտեղ Միլոշեւիչը մեկ դեմք ուներ, իսկ այստեղ` երկու եւ ավելի: Եվ ովքեր կասեն, թե սա այսպես չէ, ուրեմն վերջին ՙօյինն՚ են խաղում այն նարդու, որ կիսատ էին թողել բարբարոս Թալեաթն ու մեր կենսունակ Զոհրապը:

----------


## ministr

> *ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՆ ՍՏԱՑԱՎ, ԻՆՉ ԻՐԵՆ ՊԵՏՔ ԷՐ*
> 
> Հարցազրույց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի հետ:
> 
> *Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում ստորագրվեցին հայ-թուրքական նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունները: Ընդ որում, այդ արարողությունը տեղի ունեցավ նախատեսվածից ավելի քան երեք ժամ ուշացումով: Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք այդ երեւույթը:*
> 
> Հիմնականում ուշադրություն սեւեռվեց այս ուշացման վրա, սակայն կարծում եմ` ամենակարեւորը ցյուրիխյան գործարքն էր: Սրանով, ըստ էության, Թուրքիան պետք է ստանա ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացի կասեցումը, իսկ ՀՀ-ն` բաց սահմաններ: Այստեղ, ցավոք սրտի, երկու խնդիր կա: Առաջին` սա բարոյապես անընդունելի գործարք է. բաց սահմանները` ցեղասպանության ուրացման գնով, անընդունելի է: Եվ երկրորդ խնդիրն այն է, որ անգամ ձեւականորեն ձեւակերպված այդ գործարքը չի գործելու: Թուրքիան ստանալու է այդ գործարքի` իրեն բաժին հասած մասը, իսկ Հայաստանը` ոչ: Թուրքիան նույնիսկ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից հետո շատ հստակ հայտարարեց, որ սահմանը չի պատրաստվում բացել, մինչեւ առաջընթաց գրանցված չլինի ԼՂ խնդրում: Ցեղասպանության ուրացման դիմաց Հայաստանը ստացել է ընդամենը թղթի վրա ամրագրված խոստում` սահմանը բացելու մասին եւ մշուշոտ հեռանկար, որը Թուրքիան հստակորեն կապում է ԼՂ խնդրի հետ: Փաստորեն, իշխանությունները ստել են երկու հարցում. միջկառավարական պատմական ենթահանձնաժողովն ուսումնասիրելու է Ցեղասպանության հետ կապված հարցեր, եւ Թուրքիան էլ հարցին մոտենալու է “արդյո՞ք ցեղասպանություն եղել է, թե ոչ” ենթատեքստով: Այնպես որ, Հայաստանի իշխանությունները ստել են` ասելով, որ պատմական հանձնաժողովը չի ուսումնասիրելու ցեղասպանության հարցը: Հայաստանի իշխանությունները նաեւ ստել են, երբ հայտարարել են, թե այս համաձայնագրով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատման հարցն անջատվել է հայ-ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումից: Համաձայնագրերը վավերացնելու մասին դրույթը հատուկ գրված է այս նպատակով, որը Թուրքիային թույլ կտա իրար կապել այդ երկու հարցերը, եւ Թուրքիան հստակ հայտարարել է, որ սահմանը բացվելու է միայն ԼՂ խնդրում առաջընթացից հետո:
> 
> *Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանեք արձանագրությունները ստորագրման ուշացումը:*
> ...


* Երկու տարի այս վտանգավոր զարգացումների դեմ պայքարելուց հետո արձանագրում ենք, որ Կոնգրեսը միայնակ չի կարող կատարել ռեժիմի տապալման գործընթացը:* սա հասկանալի էր Մարտի 2-ին: Բայց ով միավորվի.. Կարապետիչը, դաշնակները, թե էն անհասկանալի ԱԺՄ-ն ու դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը... մի հատ կարգին ժեկի անձնակազմ դրանցից շատ գործա անում:

----------


## Rammer

> * Երկու տարի այս վտանգավոր զարգացումների դեմ պայքարելուց հետո արձանագրում ենք, որ Կոնգրեսը միայնակ չի կարող կատարել ռեժիմի տապալման գործընթացը:* սա հասկանալի էր Մարտի 2-ին: Բայց ով միավորվի.. Կարապետիչը, դաշնակները, թե էն անհասկանալի ԱԺՄ-ն ու դեմոկրատական կուսակցությունը... մի հատ կարգին ժեկի անձնակազմ դրանցից շատ գործա անում:


Ամենակարևոր չես ասում`ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ  պետք ա միավորվի: Իսկ ժողովովւորդը ալարում է նույնիսկ միտինգ գնալ...

----------

Kuk (13.10.2009), Ձայնալար (13.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ալարումա, որովհետև տեսնումա բան չի կարողանում փոխել: Վերջին պահին ավտոմատներով կրակում են ու պրծավ:

----------


## Rammer

> Ալարումա, որովհետև տեսնումա բան չի կարողանում փոխել: Վերջին պահին ավտոմատներով կրակում են ու պրծավ:


Ուրեմն լավ չի տեսնում էլի...Ոնց ա պլծ, եթե մինչև հիմա կա ՀԱԿ-ը և ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի միևնույն է ՀԱԿ-ն է  ամենաուժեղ  ընդիմադիր  քաղաքական կառույցը:

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն եմ, բայց դրանից իշխանություն չի փոխվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 9. Արձանագրություններում կա մի ձևակերպում, որը լիովին համահունչ է հայության շահերին, ակնկալիքներին ու նպատակներին: Եթե Արձանագրություններում խորհրդարանների կողմից վավերացվեն, կարիք կլինի միջոցներ գտնել հենց այդ կետը գործողության մեջ դնելու: Այդ կետը այստեղ չենք բացում թուրքական կողմի ուշադրությունը ժամանակից շուտ դրա վրա չհրավիրելու համար:


Սև ցավ ու գրողը թուրքերի գլխին, թող իրանք չիմաման էս կետի մասին: Մնում ա հասկանալ, բա մենք հայերով եթե չիմանանք էտ կետի մասին, ոնց ենք էն ազգային պետությունը կառուցելու ու Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը վերականգնելու: Թե էլի սաղ գաղտնի ենք անելու, որ մարդ չտեսնի: Ասենք, չերևացող տարածքային ամբողջականությամբ Հայաստան ու անտեսանելի ազգային երկիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Պարզ է դառնում, որ Հայաստանում պետք է հաստատել ամբողջովին *ազգային,* լիովին ժողովրդավարական, իրավամբ իրավական, սոցիալական պաշտպանվածության *պետության իշխանության մոդել*, որը ձերբազատված պետք է լինի արտաքին ճմշումներից, նույնիսկ եվրո-իտեգրման գրավիչ թվացող, սակայն իրականում նեո-ստրկատիրություն հաստատող, քաղաքական գործընթացի հորդորներից ու թելադրանքներից: Այս եզակի առիթը հնարավորութույուն է ստեղծում դա ևս անելու:


Արացի ջան, լավ լավ բաներ եք գրում, մենակ մի հատ էլ գրագետ խմբագիր պահեք Ուխտում - "ագային պետության իշխանության մոդել" հասկացություն մոլորակի վրա չկա: Իրավմամբ իրավականն էլ մի քիչ չինարեն ա: Իսկ էս բոռշին, որ համ էլ "սոցիալական պաշտպանվածության" սխտորոտ բառակապակցությունն ենք ավելացնում, ձեր "մոդելը" մենակ տրանսեքսուլաների համար ա հասկանալի դառնում: 



> 8. Արձանագրությունները կազմվել են մի երրորդ կողմի (*հնարավոր* է ԵՄ-ի, կամ ԱՄՆ-Իսրայել-ԵՄ ալյանսի) անմիջական մասնակցությամբ:


Էս նոր ալյանս ա, թե շուտվանից կար ? Համ էլ ալյանսը որս ա, մի հատ ամբողջովին հայկական, համափարփակ հայկական քաղաքակրթական բառ չկար որ դրա փոխարեն օգտագործեիք? Ու ինչի է հնարավոր ? Ավելի կոնկրետ նշեք էտ դավադիր ալյանսի մասնակիցներին, գնանք գլուխները ջարդենք, կամ հացադուլ անենք ու հրաժարականը պահանջենք դրանց սաղի: Լուրջ, գաղտնի կազմակերպություն եք, բայց հնարավորներով եք խոսում: Պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի պակաս կա երևի:

----------


## murmushka

«Ժառանգությունը» պահանջում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը

Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Շվեյցարիայի Ցյուրիխ քաղաքում հայ-թուրքական նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողությունը ցույց տվեց, որ'

    * հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը գերազանցապես պարտադրված է աշխարհի խոշոր տերությունների կողմից, եւ նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ «վեցշաբաթյա ներքին խորհրդակցությունները» պարտադրված իմիտացիա էին, քանի որ Հայաստանում ու Սփյուռքում գերակայող կարծիքը, այն է' չստորագրել ծուղակներ ունեցող եւ թուրքական նախապայմանները քողարկող այդ փաստաթուղթը, որեւէ կերպ եւ ոչ մեկի կողմից հաշվի չառնվեց,
    * հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման □հետագա փուլերում□ գործ ենք ունենալու ուխտադրուժ թուրքական պետության հետ, որը ոչ անցյալում, ոչ էլ այժմ անկեղծ ցանկություն չի դրսեւորել' բաց, ազնիվ ու ճշմարիտ երկխոսություն ծավալելու իր մեծագույն ոճրագործության զոհի' հայ ժողովրդի հետ, չի զղջացել ու չի փոխհատուցել հայության նկատմամբ իրականացրած Հայրենասպանության համար, անցած տարիներին ու ամիսներին ցույց չի տվել Հայաստանի հանդեպ իր քաղաքականության վերանայման որեւէ նշան, չի հրաժարվել Հայաստանի ու հայ ժողովրդի հանդեպ իր ներկայացրած ապօրինի պահանջներից, շրջափակումը վերացնելուց,
    * գործ ենք ունենալու թուրքական կողմի նախապայմանների բավարարման համար նպաստավոր դրույթներ պարունակող արձանագրությունների եւ դրանք չթաքցնող ու ամեն օր հայտարարություններով ամրապնդող թուրքական քաղաքականության հետ, երբ ի լրումն դրա' հայրենյաց իրավունքներն անտեսող Հայաստանի իշխանությունները սեփական լեգիտիմության մեծ պակասուրդը շարունակում են լրացնել հայ ժողովրդի պատմական ու ժամանակակից օրինական իրավունքները քայլ առ քայլ զիջելու, հայրենիքը եւ սփյուռքը պառակտելու հաշվին. լեգիտիմության այդ պակասուրդն էլ հող նախապատրաստեց վերոնշյալ պարտադրանքների համար:

«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը հայտարարում է, որ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրմամբ'

    * օրինականացվում է հայ ժողովրդի պատմական հայրենիքի բռնակցումը Թուրքիային եւ  բռնազավթվում են Հայրենասպանության հետ կապված հայ ժողովրդի հավաքական ու անհատական իրավունքները,
    * զոհասեղանին են դրվում մեր պետության եւ ազգի, երկրի ու սերունդների ապագան, լինելիության խնդիրը եւ տարածքային ամբողջականության հարցը,
    * մեկ քայլով առաջ է մղվում հայ ժողովրդի Հայկական հարցը իր բոլոր չափումներով թաղելու վավերացումը,
    * ոտնակոխ է արվում, պղծվում է Ցեղասպանության ու Հայրենազրկման միլիոնավոր զոհերի հիշատակը, խորտակվում է նրանց հետնորդների' Հայրենիք ունենալու ու վերադառնալու տենչանքը,
    * իրականանում է թուրքերի ու ադրբեջանցիների վաղուցվա երազանքը' սեպ խրել մեր ժողովրդի երկու հատվածների' Հայաստանի եւ Սփյուռքի միջեւ' օտարելով վերջինիս ապօրինի վարչախմբից,
    * անխուսափելի է դառնում Հայաստանի իշխանությունների հրաժարականը թե՛ պաշտոնից, թե՛ սահմանադրական պարտականություններից, թե՛ Հայաստանի տարածքային ամբողջականությունից եւ թե՛ մեր հայրենիքից ու հայրենի իրավունքից,

«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը'

    * հայտարարում է, որ ստորագրված արձանագրություններն ապօրինի են, կորզվել են խաբեությամբ ու պարտադրանքով, ստորագրվել են կեղծված ընտրությունների արդյունքում ժողովրդին պարտադրված եւ մարտի 1-ի արյան բեռը կրող իշխանության կողմից. այդպիսի իշխանությունն իրավունք չունի վճիռ արձակել Հայաստանի ժողովրդի եւ համայն հայության անունից,
    * պահանջում է ՀՀ նախագահի պաշտոնից Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը,
    * կոչ է անում արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանն ընդդիմացած բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերին' համախմբվել եւ միացյալ ուժերով հասնել իշխանափոխության ու համակարգային փոփոխությունների,
    * ահազանգ է հնչեցնում բոլոր քաղաքացիներին' գիտակցելու պահի լրջությունն ու անդառնալիությունը, որպեսզի հետագայում ազգովին չկանգնենք հերթական դավադիր պայմանագրի կործանարար հետեւանքների առջեւ, որն այս անգամ կորզվել է յուրայինի ստորագրությամբ:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ ստորագրելուց հետո էձիկի թշերը հերթով պոնչո են արել: Հիլարին էլ պոնչո անելուց ասել ա՝ ուծյուծյո՜ւ :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2009), Rammer (13.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Երեկվա Ազատությունը լսել ե՞ք. ուրմեն քաղաքացիներին խոսացնում են էս հարցի շուրջ, համարյա բոլորը ասում են՝ վատ ա, խայտառակ փաստաթուղթ ա և այլն, մեկ էլ մի մարդ ասում ա.
-Շա՛տ լավ ա: 
-Ինչո՞վ ա լավ: 
-Դե դուրս եկավ մեր պաշտոնյան, շատ լավն էր, շատ լուրջ էր, բա էդ կողքի կանգնած ախռանիկները:
-Ի՞նչ ախռանիկ:
-Դե էն սիրուն կաստոիւմներով մարդիկ էլի, եկել թիկունքին կանգնել էին, շատ լավ էր, շատ գոհ եմ:

Վերջն էր :LOL:  Փաստորեն Քլինթոնը էձիկի ախրանի պետն ա :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Հիմա ինչ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք, որ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնում էդ փաստաթուղթը հեչ ա լինում?

----------


## Kuk

> Հիմա ինչ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք, որ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնում էդ փաստաթուղթը հեչ ա լինում?


Էդ դեպքում պետքա կառավարությունը նախագահի ձեռքը բռնած հեռանա երկրից: Որտև դուրս ա գալիս՝ իրանք ժողովրդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն. ժողովուրդը մի բան ա ուզում, իրանք մեկ այլ բան են անում: Բայց եթե նայենք, որ ԱԺ-ն էլ ժողովրդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, կգանք էլի նույն տեղը՝ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական ընտրություններ: Էս երկուսի արդար անցկացման դեպքում կունենքն ընտրված նախագահ ու ընտրված պատգամավորներ, ու նրանք կանեն այն, ինչ ուզում է ժողովուրդը. չի լինի դժգոհություն, չի լինի համաժողովրդական ընդվզում, երկրում չի լինի անկայուն վիճակ: Եթե սխալվենք, կսխալվենք բոլորով, ինչը խելքին մոտիկ չի:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հիմա ինչ եթե մի պահ պատկերացնենք, որ խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնում էդ փաստաթուղթը հեչ ա լինում?


կարան հետո էլի ուղարկեն խորհրդարան:

----------


## Kuk

> կարան հետո էլի ուղարկեն խորհրդարան:


Ու դա կնշանակի, որ խաղ ա. ու համարյա պարզ կլինի, որ առաջին անգամ չեն վավերացրել, երկրորդը կվավերացնեն:

----------


## ministr

> Էդ դեպքում պետքա կառավարությունը նախագահի ձեռքը բռնած հեռանա երկրից: Որտև դուրս ա գալիս՝ իրանք ժողովրդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն. ժողովուրդը մի բան ա ուզում, իրանք մեկ այլ բան են անում: Բայց եթե նայենք, որ ԱԺ-ն էլ ժողովրդի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, կգանք էլի նույն տեղը՝ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական ընտրություններ: Էս երկուսի արդար անցկացման դեպքում կունենքն ընտրված նախագահ ու ընտրված պատգամավորներ, ու նրանք կանեն այն, ինչ ուզում է ժողովուրդը. չի լինի դժգոհություն, չի լինի համաժողովրդական ընդվզում, երկրում չի լինի անկայուն վիճակ: Եթե սխալվենք, կսխալվենք բոլորով, ինչը խելքին մոտիկ չի:


Ոնց նայում եմ, միակ ձևը նայա, որ ժողովուրդը գնա Բաղրամյան, ԱԺ շենքի մոտ էդ քննարկման ժամանակ, լրացուցիչ ճնշում գործադրելու համար: Դե իսկ եթե որոշեն որ չէ պտի հաստատեն... պայքար պայքար...

----------

Tig (13.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեկվա Ազատությունը լսել ե՞ք. ուրմեն քաղաքացիներին խոսացնում են էս հարցի շուրջ, համարյա բոլորը ասում են՝ վատ ա, խայտառակ փաստաթուղթ ա և այլն, մեկ էլ մի մարդ ասում ա.
> -Շա՛տ լավ ա: 
> -Ինչո՞վ ա լավ: 
> -Դե դուրս եկավ մեր պաշտոնյան, շատ լավն էր, շատ լուրջ էր, բա էդ կողքի կանգնած ախռանիկները:
> -Ի՞նչ ախռանիկ:
> -Դե էն սիրուն կաստոիւմներով մարդիկ էլի, եկել թիկունքին կանգնել էին, շատ լավ էր, շատ գոհ եմ:
> 
> Վերջն էր Փաստորեն Քլինթոնը էձիկի ախրանի պետն ա


Դավութօղլուն էլ կոֆե դնողը :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց նայում եմ, միակ ձևը նայա, որ ժողովուրդը գնա Բաղրամյան, ԱԺ շենքի մոտ էդ քննարկման ժամանակ, լրացուցիչ ճնշում գործադրելու համար: Դե իսկ եթե որոշեն որ չէ պտի հաստատեն... պայքար պայքար...


Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ հաստատելու են: Այ Թուրքիայի պահով համոզված չեմ, ես դեռ կարծում էի, որ չեն էլ ստորագրի, բայց ստորագրեցին, իսկ եթե Թուրքիան չվավերացնի, դժվար թե ինչ որ բան կորցնի, մենակ էն, որ ղարաբաղի հարցը կարող ենք էլի ձգձգել, իսկ սահմանի բացելը Թուրքիային չի հետաքրքրում, կարա հիսուն տարի էլ փակ մնա, ջհանդամ գյոռ, բայց էն, որ հայերը համաձայնեցին ցեղասպանությունը դնել սակարկման, էս արդեն Թուրքիայի համար հաղթանակ ա, ու կապ չունի կվավերացնի Թուրքիան, թե չէ, կարևորը որ հայերը վավերացնեն:

----------


## Rammer

> Ժող էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ ստորագրելուց հետո էձիկի թշերը հերթով պոնչո են արել: Հիլարին էլ պոնչո անելուց ասել ա՝ ուծյուծյո՜ւ


Հա ապեր ...հլը Հիլլարին էլ ասեց էս ով սրսկել Էձիկ?Ասեց Մեդևդեևը: Հիլլարին ասեց. Վույ աման ցավոտ էր մռութ? Չէ, պատսխանեց, արդեն սովորել եմ...

----------

Kuk (13.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ոնց նայում եմ, միակ ձևը նայա, որ ժողովուրդը գնա Բաղրամյան, ԱԺ շենքի մոտ էդ քննարկման ժամանակ, լրացուցիչ ճնշում գործադրելու համար: Դե իսկ եթե որոշեն որ չէ պտի հաստատեն... պայքար պայքար...


Էդ պայքար-պայքարի իսկական ժամանակը մի տարի առաջ էր, երբ որ լևոնը ասեց: Ինձ շարունակում ա զարմացնել Լևոնի՝ տասը քայլ առաջ տեսնելը: Երբ որ մի տարի առաջ Լևոնը ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մոտ ա, շատերի մոտ քմծիծաղից բացի ոչինչ չառաջացրեց էդ հայտարարությունը, կարծում էին՝ ներքաղաքական հարցերով չկարողացավ մի բանի հասնել, սկսեց Ղարաբաղի հարցից կառչելը, բայց արի ու տես, որ տենց չի, լինում ա էն, ինչ ասում էր, ու էսօր իրոք Ղարաբաղի հարցը քաղաքական օրակարգի առաջին շարքերում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Շվեյցարիայի Ցյուրիխ քաղաքում հայ-թուրքական *նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողությունը ցույց տվեց, որ*'
> …


Ծը՛… Ջոկում ե՞ք բայց… ստորագրման արարողությունը էդ սաղ ցույց տվեց։ Ու գիտե՞ք ոնց։ Ոչ ֆուրշետ եղավ, ոչ շամպայններ ֆշշացին, ոչ էլ վերջում սալյուտ եղավ։ Դրա համար հաստատ մի բան հայերի օգտին չէր։ Կամ էլ «Ժառանգությունը» երևի Նալբանդյանի դեմքի գույնից է կռահել, որ բլա բլա բլա է եղել։ Իսկ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը հազար ներողություն, դուռ էր.  որ ճռում էր գարնանից սկսած։ Կամ էլ արարողությունից առաջ հեչ ոչ մի բան չէր երևում, մենք սաղս գիտեինք թե Սերժը հանաք է անում։ Մի խոսքով «Ժառանգությունն» էլ իր հայտարարությամբ ցույց տվեց. որ՝
1. Ինքը հոգնած ու տրամվայից ուշացած կուսակցություն է,
2. Դաշնակներից արդեն ոչնչով չտարբերվող պատեհապաշտ կուսակցություն է, դեռ ավելին՝ ժառանգներից դաշնակցական չկա։
3. Մարտի մեկի արյան բեռն էլ նոր է հիշել, քանզի դրանից առաջ ձեռ չէր տալիս, ընդ որում դաշնակներն էլ են հիշել…
4. Յախք, և այլն…
Մի խոսքով ՀԱԿ–ը հենց հայտարարեց որ ասպարեզը ժամակավորապես թողնում է այլ ուժերին, այլ ուժերը միանգամից փորձում են գրավել ՀԱԿ–ի տեղը՝ ընդ որում ծայրահեղ ազգայնական ու պոպուլիստական կոչերով։ Այսինքն հիմա պայքար է գնում, թե ով է ավելի ընդդիմադիր, սաղ իրար ճղում են՝ «արա հլը թողեք, ես պիտի պահանջեմ Սերժի հրաժարականը, Սերժիկ հեռացի՛ր…» էն մյուսը՝ «չէէէ արյա, ես ավելի շատ եմ ուզում, որ ինքը հեռանա, Սերժիկ լսում ե՞ս, հեռացի՛ր», երրորդը՝ «Ոչ մեկդ էլ իմ չափ չեք ուզում որ Սերժը հեռանա, չեք միավորվում ինձ, դրա համար էլ Սերժը չի հեռանում»… Հայերի տենչանքը ջուրն է գնում, ազերների երազանքները իրականություն, մա՛հ թուրքերին, Ելիր դաշնակ Դըըըըրօօօ, բազկիդ ուժը բե՜ր, Հեծնիր քո ճերմակ ձի՜ն, տու–ռու–ռու–ռու–ռու… :Dance:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

«Նոր Ժամանակներ» կուսակցության հայտարարությունը


Հայտարարություն

2009 թվականի Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարները ստորագրեցին բացահայտ հակահայ արձանագրու­թյուններ: Արարողությունը տեղի ունեցավ ավելի քան երեք ժամ ուշացումով:   Այս երևույթի բացատրությունները պերճախոս ապացույց են, որ արձանա­գրություններն արդյունք են լրջագույն ճնշումների և դրանցում առկա են դեռևս 1993թ-ին Թուրքիայի կողմից առաջ քաշված երեք նախապայմանները' կապված իր երկրի և Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության, ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացի սառեցման ու Արցախի հիմնահարցի ադրբեջանանպաստ լուծման հետ:

 Հայաստանում և Սփյուռքում արձանագրված բողոքի ակցիաները փաստեցին տխրահռչակ արձանագրությունների հակահայ էության դեմ համահայկական մերժողականության իրողությունը, ինչն ինքնին մեր կենսունակ ազգային էության և գալիք մարտահրավերներին ազգովի դիմագրավելու պատրաստակամության վկայությունն է:

      «Նոր Ժամանակներ» կուսակցությունը վերահաստատելով, որ ամեն գնով հայ ժողովրդի վզին նման հակաազգային արձանագրությունների փաթաթման փաստը հետևանք է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում տարիներ ի վեր իրականացվող հակաժողովրդական, բացառապես կլանային շահերին ծառայող օրենսդիր և գործադիր իշխանության իրականացման,

     հ ա յ տ ա ր ա ր ու մ   է.

1.     Ներկա փուլում հայ ժողովուրդը Հայաստանում և Սփյուռքում ամեն ինչ պետք է անի որպեսզի այս խայտառակ փաստաթղթը չվավերացվի, դրանով իսկ կասեցնելով Հայաստանը և ողջ հայությունը մատաղացու դարձնելու համաշխարհային  ուժերի հերթական փորձը:

2.     Հայաստանի Հանրապետության շուրջ ծավալվող գործընթացները իրենց տրամաբանությամբ շատ նման լինելով Սերբիայի հետ կատարված կործա­նարար քայլերին, միանշանակ են դարձնում, որ մեր երկրի իշխանությանը բռնությամբ տիրացած կլանաօլիգարխիկ վարչախումբը օր առաջ պետք է հեռացվի, ինչն իրականություն կարող է դառնալ հասարակության տարբեր շերտերի, պարտադրանքից ու կաշկանդվածությունից ազատ քաղաքական ուժերի միասնական պայքարի արդյունքում: 

3.     2009 թ. Հոկտեմբերի 10-ից սկսած աշխարհասփյուռ հայությունը պետք է ընկալի, որ բացառապես հույսն իր վրա դնելով է ի վիճակի դիմագրավելու սպասվող մարտահրավերներին: Հիշեցնում ենք համաշխարհային բոլոր ուժերին, որ հինգհազարամյա պատմություն ունեցող հայ ազգը գոյատևել է ավելի ծանր կացություններում, վերապրելով ցեղասպանություն' շարունակել է կերտել իր հայրենիքը և հիմա էլ պայքարում է Արժանապատիվ ու Արդար Ապագայի համար:

 «Նոր  Ժամանակներ» Կուսակցության  Վարչություն

----------


## ministr

> Ժող էդ ճիշտ ա՞, որ ստորագրելուց հետո էձիկի թշերը հերթով պոնչո են արել: Հիլարին էլ պոնչո անելուց ասել ա՝ ուծյուծյո՜ւ


Սրա հետ ես?

----------

Kuk (13.10.2009), murmushka (13.10.2009), Rammstein (13.10.2009), REAL_ist (13.10.2009), Sagittarius (13.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Էդ պայքար-պայքարի իսկական ժամանակը մի տարի առաջ էր, երբ որ լևոնը ասեց: Ինձ շարունակում ա զարմացնել Լևոնի՝ տասը քայլ առաջ տեսնելը: Երբ որ մի տարի առաջ Լևոնը ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը մոտ ա, շատերի մոտ քմծիծաղից բացի ոչինչ չառաջացրեց էդ հայտարարությունը, կարծում էին՝ ներքաղաքական հարցերով չկարողացավ մի բանի հասնել, սկսեց Ղարաբաղի հարցից կառչելը, բայց արի ու տես, որ տենց չի, լինում ա էն, ինչ ասում էր, ու էսօր իրոք Ղարաբաղի հարցը քաղաքական օրակարգի առաջին շարքերում ա:


Լևոնի պայծառատեսության վրա ես վերջին անգամ զարմացել եմ էն նախագահական ընտրարշավի ցույցերի ժամանակ...

98-ին երբ որ գնում էր, հարց տվեցին ասուլիսի ժամանակ, թե հնարավորա ետ գաք? Ինքն էլ ասեց, եթե ազգովի գաք չոքեք դեմս խնդրեք հնարավորա: Փաստորեն գիտեր 10 տարի հետո ինչ ա լինելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

Աաաաաաաա, ժողովուրդ, չե՞ք հասկանում՝ ամեն ինչ ջուր ծեծոցի ա... դուք էլ ընկած քանի էջ ա քննարկում եք, էստեղ քննարկելու բան չկա: Մենք պատրաստ չէինք սահմանի բացվելուն, էսքան բան: Դեռ ՀՀ բնակչությունը ինչ-որ չափով գուցե պատրաստ է, բա մեր սփյուռքը՞: Ինչքան էլ պատմության ընթացքում պետականության վերականգնմանը կամ կայացմանը խանգարել է սփյուռքը, այնուամենայնիվ, մեր ազգն ա, պիտի միասնական լինենք: Ուրեմն պիտի սպասեր մեր <<կառավարությունը>>:

Իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցը միշտ էլ ակտուալ է եղել, ուղղակի հեռակա ավարտածները վայլուրներով ժողովրդի ուղեղները լվացել էին, իսկ մեզ էլ զոմբի էին ասում :Jpit:  Դուք թեկուզ սահմանների անվտանգությունը նայեք... սրանց վառել ա պետք :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Սրա հետ ես?


Չէ, հեսա, Նորտոնը դրել էր էս թեմայում, այ ստեղ իրոք տժժում են: Թյո՛ւ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ ա յ տ ա ր ա ր ու մ է.
> 
> 1. Ներկա փուլում հայ ժողովուրդը Հայաստանում և Սփյուռքում ամեն ինչ պետք է անի որպեսզի այս խայտառակ փաստաթղթը չվավերացվի, դրանով իսկ կասեցնելով Հայաստանը և ողջ հայությունը մատաղացու դարձնելու համաշխարհային ուժերի հերթական փորձը:


Իսկ ամենկայֆն էն ա, որ վավերացվելուց հետո էլ, պիտի ամեն ինչ արվի, որ չիրականացվի, իրականացվելուց հետո էլ պիտի ամեն ինչ արվի որ հետևանքները չեզոքցվեն, հետևանքներից հետո էլ պիտի ամեն ինչ արվի, որ դրանք շատ դառը չլինեն, ու սենց շարունակվող ֆուֆլոներ: Սրանք մենակ ex post են հասկանում ինչն ինչոց ա: 

Սերժիկ նախագահ: Լրիվ մեզ արժան, ճշտով նախագահ ա: Դաշնակներին վաբշե հասնում ա, որ իրանց նախագահը Գալուստը լինի:

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հայեր, մի կորցրեք ինքնակառավարումը: Շատ էլ լավ ա եղել, որ ստորագրվել ա, ու պիտի վավերացվի: Նախ, կպարզենք մենք ի վիճակի ենք էս երկրի երեսին ապրելու թե չէ, երկրորդ Թուրքիան ճանաչել ա մեր սահմանները (էտ ճանաչելը երկկողմանի էր չէ ?) - ես ինձ ավելի ապահով եմ զգում հիմա: 

Ու վերջում, Սեժը հաստատ իրա համար կպարզի գոնե Ցեղասպանություն եղել ա, թե չէ, մարդը գիտական մոտեցում ա ցույց տալիս: Հենա Մարտի մեկն էլ երկու տարի ա քննում ենք պարզենք մարդ սպանվել ա վերջը, թե չէ: Բա ուզում եք էտ մարդը մի անգամից մի միլիոն մարդու սպանվելու հարցը առանց հանձնաժողովի որոշի? Էս էլ հո ՌՔ ասած ուչաստկովու գործը չի ? Միջազգային փորձագետներ ենք հրավիրել, յաթաղան առ յաթաղան փորձագիտության են ենթարկելու: 

Գեղցի երկիր ենք, գեղցի իշխանություններով, սրանից ավել ինչ էիք ուզում ? Դիվանագիտություն ? Չէ մի չէ:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2009), Sagittarius (13.10.2009), Բիձա (16.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> *Չժպտացող նախարարի մեսիջը*
> 
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման շուրջ տեղի ունեցող ոդիսականը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում է, որ «ֆուտբոլային» կոչված խայտառակ դիվանագիտության հետևանքով՝ Թուրքիան ակտիվորեն մխրճվել է Արցախի խնդրի կարգավորման գործընթացի մեջ։
> 
> Ստորագրման արարողությունը հետաձգվեց, քանի որ թուրքական կողմը որոշել էր հայտարարությամբ հանդես գալ, ուր շոշափվելու էր Արցախի հարցը։ Հայկական կողմը դրան հակադրել էր Հայոց ցեղասպանություն շեշտադրման սպառնալիքով, և արդյունքում կողմերը որոշել են ընդհանրապես հրաժարվել ստորագրմանը հաջորդող բրիֆինգից։
> 
> Այս ամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ բոլոր այն հայ պաշտոնյաները, ովքեր հավաստիացնում էին, թե հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը տարանջատված է Արցախի հարցից՝ մեղմ ասած ստում էին և մոլորեցնում  մեր հանրությանը։ Դավութօղլուն Ցյուրիխում հասկացրեց մեզ ու «չհասկացողներին», որ Էրդողանի հայտարարություններն Արցախի մասով բնավ էլ ներքին օգտագործման համար չեն։
> 
> ...


http://7or.am

Էս հեղինակը նաև մի շարք հետաքրքիր վերլուծականներ ունի էս թեմայով:

----------


## Marduk

թուրքերը հազար անգամ նույն բանը երևի կրկնեն մեկ է էս հայերը իրենց շլանգի տեղ դրանց ման են գալու




> -Մինչ այսօր մենք բազմաթիվ  հարցեր ենք քննարկել միմյանց հետ՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանություն եղե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ, Արարատը Հայաստանի մա՞սն է, թե՞ ոչ, արդյոք Արևելյան Անատոլիան Հայաստանի մա՞սն է, թե՞ ոչ։ *Սակայն այսօր այդ բոլոր հարցերը մնացել են հետևում։* *Մեկ՝ ավելի կարևոր հարց է առաջ եկել՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը,-* տեսակամուրջի ժամանակ ասել է միջազգային հարաբերությունների և ռազմավարական վերլուծության թուրքական կենտրոնի նախագահ Սինան Օհանը։
> 
> Նա նաև նշել է, որ չնայած ստորագրված արձանագրություններում Ղարաբաղի մասին խոսք չկա՝ ակնհայտ է, որ *«թուրքական խորհրդարանով չի անցնի որևէ թուղթ, որտեղ չի արտացոլվի ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման պայմանը»։*
> 
> -Մեր կենտրոնի կանխատեսմամբ՝ մինչև 2010թ. ապրիլ ամիսը ղարաբաղյան հարցում առաջընթաց չի սպասվում։ Եթե մինչև 2010թ. սահմանը չբացվի, և ղարաբաղյան հարցը չկարգավորվի, ապա Թուրքիան կկանգնի երկու ընտրության առջև՝ կա՛մ անխոս բացել սահմանը, կա՛մ ԱՄՆ-ի Կոնգրեսի և արևմտյան երկրների խորհրդարանների կողմից կընդունվի Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչող բանաձևը։
> 
> Սինան Օհանի կարծիքով սահմանի բացումը ոչ թե տնտեսական, այլ քաղաքական և աշխարհաքաղաքական որոշում էր, քանի որ տնտեսական տեսանկյունից Թուրքիան օգուտ չի ստանալու։


http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-10-13/7435/

*Այն որ մինչև ապրիլ չեն բացի դա փաստ է:*
Այն որ ապրիլի տակից մյուս տարի ավելի հեշտ կպլստան դա նույնպես կդառնա իրականություն:

Համ էլ Ցեղասպանություն բառը այլևս իր մեջ ոչ մի վտանգ չի ներկայացնում թուրքերի համար:
Նույնիսկ եթե Օբաման իր հայտարարության մեջ 10 անգամ ասի ցեղասպանություն թուրքերին դրանից ոչ տաք է ոչ սառը, որովհետև ցեղասպանությունից բխոխ բոլոր հետևանքները Թուրքիան մեկ հարվածով *չեզոքացրեց*: Հողային պահանջ չկա, նյութական պահանջ չկա: 
Նույնիսկ հանգիստ կարա ինքն էլ ընդունի ասի հա եղել էր պատահական բան էր շատ կներեք բայց այդպես ստացվեց, դե հիմա հայեր սիրուն ձևով տևեք Արցախը թե չէ մենք էլ Խոջալին կճանաչենք:

Այ այսպիսի դիվանագ**ություն, սահման-մահման, քրդաինտեգրացում, համատեղ թռիչքներ դեպի մարս....

----------


## Chuk

> Էրդողանը կրկնվում է
> 17:28 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նորմալացման գործընթացը կհեշտանա,  եթե  Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի միջեւ խնդիրները լուծվեն»,-   այսօր  Թուրքիայի կառավարող «Արդարություն եւ  զարգացում» կուսակցության նիստի ժամանակ հայտարարել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեբ Թայիբ էրդողանը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է CNN Turk-ը:
> 
> Էրդողանի խոսքով,  եթե Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չվավերացնի հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորագրված   արձանագրությունները,  ապա  հարաբերությունների  նորմալացման    գործընթացը  անհնար  կլինի: Նա  միաժամանակ ափսոսանք է հայտնել,   որ ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի Խմբի ջանքերը մինչ օրս հաջողությամբ չեն պսակվել:
> 
> «Չնայած,  որ Մինսկի խումբը  մշտապես կազմակերպել է  Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի նախագահների հանդիպումները, սակայն հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում   հաջողության չի հասել, եւ նրա ջանքերը անպտուղ են».-ասել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետը:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

----------


## Տատ

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ այդ նույն Սինան Օհանի մի ավելի մեծ վերլուծություն, որի վերնագիրն է՝ *Подписание Цюрихских протоколов чревато негативными последствиями для Турции - эксперт*

Նաև ցեղասպանության և սփյուռքի վերաբերյալ: 

Չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես այս ֆորումի բնակիչները կարող են իրենց միլլիոն անգամ ավելի խորատես ու հեռատես համարել, քան նույն Նալբանդյանն ու ՍՍ-ն :Shok: : Լավ, կարծիքներ ունենք, համաձայն չենք(ենք), բայց լրիվ էշերի տեղ դնել չի կարելի, էլի: Նույնիսկ եթե դուք նրանց համարում եք թշնամի՝ առավել ևս չի կարելի:

Կարող ա նրանք իշխանափոխության մասին չեն մտածե՞լ, կարող ա չե՞ն սպասել Արցախի հարցի նոր ալիքին, կարող ա չե՞ն հասկանում սփյուռքի վիճակն ու անելիքը, կարող ա՞ չգիտեն ինչ ունեն կորցնելու...Մենք նրանց պարզ պատասխանները չունենք, այդ ուրիշ բան, բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ պիտի հիմա 3 միլլիոն խորհուրդ տանք՝ միակ ճիշտերը:
Նրանք դա էլ գիտեն, որ հիմա ամեն հայ իր անձնական կարծիքը պիտի հայտնի, առանց ԱՄԵՆ ՍՏՈՐԵՐԿՐՅԱ բան իմանալու, միայն մակերեսային գիտելիքներով:

Ու կանեն այն, ինչ սկսել են: Եվ լավ կլինի:

----------

urartu (13.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես այս ֆորումի բնակիչները կարող են իրենց միլլիոն անգամ ավելի խորատես ու հեռատես համարել, քան նույն Նալբանդյանն ու ՍՍ-ն


Դե օրինակ ես որքան գիտեմ Սերժը կարճատես ա, կարծեմ լինզաներ էլ ա դնում: Նալբանդյանի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեմ:

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Տատ




> Ու կանեն այն, ինչ սկսել են: Եվ լավ կլինի:


Տատ ջան դու խելացի մարդ ես
ՍՍ-ը ոչ մի խոդ ՉՈՒՆԻ թուրքիայի դեմ։

*Իրա սաղ խոդերը հանձնած են։*
ՍՍ-ը հիմա գտնվում է նույն կարգավիճակում ինչ որ դաշնակները 1920-ին։
Պտի նստի թաղտին սպասի թե երբ ԱՄՆ-ը ու Բրիտանիան կճնշեն Թուրքիային։

Ու ցավն այն է որ ինքը ամբողջ ժողովրդին ներարկեց էդ անզորության զգացումը։

----------


## Kuk

> Նաև ցեղասպանության և սփյուռքի վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչպես այս ֆորումի բնակիչները կարող են իրենց միլլիոն անգամ ավելի խորատես ու հեռատես համարել, քան նույն Նալբանդյանն ու ՍՍ-ն: Լավ, կարծիքներ ունենք, համաձայն չենք(ենք), բայց լրիվ էշերի տեղ դնել չի կարելի, էլի: Նույնիսկ եթե դուք նրանց համարում եք թշնամի՝ առավել ևս չի կարելի:
> 
> Կարող ա նրանք իշխանափոխության մասին չեն մտածե՞լ, կարող ա չե՞ն սպասել Արցախի հարցի նոր ալիքին, կարող ա չե՞ն հասկանում սփյուռքի վիճակն ու անելիքը, կարող ա՞ չգիտեն ինչ ունեն կորցնելու...Մենք նրանց պարզ պատասխանները չունենք, այդ ուրիշ բան, բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ պիտի հիմա 3 միլլիոն խորհուրդ տանք՝ միակ ճիշտերը:
> Նրանք դա էլ գիտեն, որ հիմա ամեն հայ իր անձնական կարծիքը պիտի հայտնի, առանց ԱՄԵՆ ՍՏՈՐԵՐԿՐՅԱ բան իմանալու, միայն մակերեսային գիտելիքներով:
> 
> Ու կանեն այն, ինչ սկսել են: Եվ լավ կլինի:


Հա, Տատ ջան, ամենախելացին իրանք են, հենց սերժն ու էձիկը, միքիչ էլ գալուստն ա կողքից խորհուրդներ տալիս, մեկ մեկ էլ դոդն ու մուկը, լֆիկն ու նեմեցն էլ սատարում են, բայց չգիտեն՝ սատարելը որն ա: Հիմա էս քո ասած ամենախելոքները տես ինչեր են արել: 2008-ին ընտրություններ կեղծեցին՝ իմանալով որ հուժկու ժողովրդական ընդվզում ա սկսվելու, սկսվեց, ճիշտ գիտեին, իրոք խելոք էին, ճիշտ ես՝ ամենախելոքն են, եկան ջարդեցին, ու գիտեին, որ էդքանով չի ավարտվելու էդ ալիքը, ու չավարտվեց, ճիշտ գիտեին, մի հատ էլ իրիկունը գնդակահարեցին, ու գիտեին որ էլի չի պրծնելու ընդվզում, ու ճիշտ գիտեին, ոնց որ ասում ես՝ ամենախելոքներն են էս ազգի, իրանք ամեն ինչ գիտեն: Ու հիմա էլ նույն ձևով՝ ամեն ինչ իմանալով գնում են առաջ, առա՜ջ, ծանոթ բառ ա չէ՞: Գնում են, ստորագրում են, ահրցեր են լուծում, եսիմինչ ղալաթներ են անում՝ իմանալով, որ էլի ընդվզում ալինելու, էլի ջարդելու են, էլի գնդակահարելու են: 
Ու դու ասումե ս՝ լավ ա լինելու, դե ոնց մինչև հիմա եղել ա, տենց էլ կշարունակվի, լավ կլինի, շատ լավ ա, քո համար իհարկե լավ ա, մինչև մյուս Հայաստան գալդ լիքը նոր օբյեկտներ բացված կլինեն, էդ ընթացքում էլ եղած մարտի մեկերի արյունները արդեն մաքրած կլինեն, քեզ տհաճությւոն չի պատճառի:

----------

Sagittarius (13.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Համ էլ Ցեղասպանություն բառը այլևս իր մեջ ոչ մի վտանգ չի ներկայացնում թուրքերի համար:
> Նույնիսկ եթե Օբաման իր հայտարարության մեջ 10 անգամ ասի ցեղասպանություն թուրքերին դրանից ոչ տաք է ոչ սառը, որովհետև ցեղասպանությունից բխոխ բոլոր հետևանքները Թուրքիան մեկ հարվածով չեզոքացրեց: Հողային պահանջ չկա, նյութական պահանջ չկա: 
> Նույնիսկ հանգիստ կարա ինքն էլ ընդունի ասի հա եղել էր պատահական բան էր շատ կներեք բայց այդպես ստացվեց, դե հիմա հայեր սիրուն ձևով տևեք Արցախը թե չէ մենք էլ Խոջալին կճանաչենք:


Համ էլ Երևանը Ղարաբաղի հետ բոնուս են տվել, կարանք վեշերներս հավաքենք:
Տենաս հայերից ավելի պանիյոր ազգ կա երկրագնդի վրա? Դաժը թուրքերը իրանց մասին սենց փայլուն կարծիքի չեն....հալալա

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարող ա նրանք իշխանափոխության մասին չեն մտածե՞լ, կարող ա չե՞ն սպասել Արցախի հարցի նոր ալիքին, կարող ա չե՞ն հասկանում սփյուռքի վիճակն ու անելիքը, կարող ա՞ չգիտեն ինչ ունեն կորցնելու...Մենք նրանց պարզ պատասխանները չունենք, այդ ուրիշ բան, բայց դա չի նշանակում , որ պիտի հիմա 3 միլլիոն խորհուրդ տանք՝ միակ ճիշտերը:
> Նրանք դա էլ գիտեն, որ հիմա ամեն հայ իր անձնական կարծիքը պիտի հայտնի, առանց ԱՄԵՆ ՍՏՈՐԵՐԿՐՅԱ բան իմանալու, միայն մակերեսային գիտելիքներով:
> 
> Ու կանեն այն, ինչ սկսել են: Եվ լավ կլինի:


Հա էլի: Իրոք:

*Տատ* ջան, երբ չափահաս, գիտակից մարդը իր կյանքում մի քայլ անի, որը բացահայտ կերպով վնաս կլինի իրեն, ու ինքը դրանից ոչ մի օգուտ չստանա, ես հակված կլինեմ մտածելու, որ նա, որպես մտածող արարած, գուցե և ինչ-ինչ թաքնված օգուտների մասին գիտի ու ինչ-ինչ քայլեր է կանխավ հաշվարկել, որոնց մասին ես տեղյակ չեմ: Իսկ երբ չափահաս, գիտակից մարդը իր կյանքում մի քայլ է անում, որը բացահայտ կերպով վնաս է իրեն, ու հընթացս իր համեստ աշխատավարձով միլիոնների ներդրումներ ու ծախսեր է անում այլևայլ եվրոպաներում՝ ձեռքի հետ անպատիժ սպանելով մարդկանց, իմ մակերեսային գիտելիքները ինձ սկսում են հուշել, որ դրանց ԱՄԵՆ ՍՏՈՐԵՐԿՐՅԱ բանը միայն կանալիզացիան է ու վեց տախտակը՝ հուսով եմ՝ շուտով:

Ընկել եք ծառերի հետևում անտառ եք փնտրում:

----------


## Տատ

> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ այդ նույն Սինան Օհանի մի ավելի մեծ վերլուծություն, որի վերնագիրն է՝ *Подписание Цюрихских протоколов чревато негативными последствиями для Турции - эксперт*


Կարդացի՞ք թուրքի մտքերը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կարդացի՞ք թուրքի մտքերը:


Տատ ջան, քո մտքերը կարդացի, դոզեն էնքան մեծ էր, սպասում եմ միքիչ դոզեն թողի, որ կարողանամ թուրքերինն էլ կարդամ, թեչէ հիմա որ սենց դոզի տակ էդ էլ կարդամ.. լավ չի լինի.. :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

Հակառակը: 
Ես օրինակ ձեր սև դոզից հետո հանգստանում եմ Սինան Օհանի հետ:

----------


## Kuk

> Հակառակը: 
> Ես օրինակ ձեր սև դոզից հետո հանգստանում եմ Սինան Օհանի հետ:


Հա, Տատ ջան, դու հանգստացի: Լավ հանգստացի, որ հեսա Ղարաբաղն էլ տանք, հետաքրքիր կինոներ կնայես Հայաստանի մասին ու կմտնես ստեղ կգրես, որ Հ.Հ. ամենախելացի մարդիկ էձիկն ու սերոժն են: Քե՞զ ինչ կա, ոտդ ոտիդ գցած սեմչկա կչրթես ու հեռուստացույցով կնայես, թե ոնց են ստեղ մարդկանց գնդակահարում հրապարակայնորեն, հետո ոնց են էդ մարդկանց հարբած ու ծակված բոմժ անվանում, ոնց են խոճկոր անվանում, ոնց են արյունը համեմատում կոլայի ու բենզինի հետ, ոնց են մարդու մարմինը ստվերի հետ համեմատում, հետո ոնց են իրական մեղավորները ազատության մեջ կայֆավատ անում, իսկ անմեղ մարդիկ բանտերում տարիներ անցկացնում, ու էս ամեն ինչը, որա սում եմ, արվում ա պետական մակարդակով, ամենավերին օղակների անմիջական հրամաններով: Այ էս ամենը ու էլի նման շատ բաներ նստի նայի հեռուստացույցով, հետո էլ մտի ակումբ ու ասա, որ ամենախելացի հայը էձիկն ա, որ ինչ անում են ճիշտ են անում, լավ ա լինելու:

----------

Հայկօ (13.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Էլի ընկա՞ր ծայրահեղության մեջ: 
*Ամենա*ներով խոսելն իմ ժանրը չէ:
Հո չե՞մ ասում՝ լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում թուրքը, համաձայնվի: Ասում եմ՝ կարդա, չի խանգարի:
Բացի ՀԱԿի մամուլից ու Հայլուրից ուրիշ բան էլ կա աշխարհում:


Վախ, որ պատկերացրեցի, ոնց եմ իմ պուճուր տելեվիզորի առաջ սեմուշկա չրթելու 10 օրից... :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Էլի ընկա՞ր ծայրահեղության մեջ: 
> *Ամենա*ներով խոսելն իմ ժանրը չէ:
> Հո չե՞մ ասում՝ լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում թուրքը, համաձայնվի: Ասում եմ՝ կարդա, չի խանգարի:
> Բացի ՀԱԿի մամուլից ու Հայլուրից ուրիշ բան էլ կա աշխարհում:
> 
> 
> Վախ, որ պատկերացրեցի, ոնց եմ իմ պուճուր տելեվիզորի առաջ սեմուշկա չրթելու 10 օրից...


Տատ, էդքան գրածներիցս մենակ էդ *ամենա*-ն տեսա՞ր, բա մնացա՞ծը: Մնացածի մասին ասելիք չկար, էդ ամենան վերցրիր ու պատասխանեցիր հա՞: Ինչ որ ասում եմ՝ փաստեր են, ամոթ էլ ա դրանց հետ կապված աղբյուրներ նշելը, էդ բոլորի համար էլ պարզ ա: Խայտառակ ձևով կեղծված ընտրություններ, մարտի մեկ, բռնոթւյուններ տարբեր տեսակի, տեռոր և այլն: Սրանք ի՞նչ կապ ունեն հայլուրի կամ ՀԱԿ-ի մամուլի հետ:

----------

Հայկօ (13.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, էդքան գրածներիցս մենակ էդ *ամենա*-ն տեսա՞ր, բա մնացա՞ծը: Մնացածի մասին ասելիք չկար, էդ ամենան վերցրիր ու պատասխանեցիր հա՞:


Հա: Քերականական սխալ հո չե՞մ արել: 
Կուկ, մի լարվի, լուրջ: Ուզածս՝ ավելի լայն հորիզոնն է այս ակումբի դատողությունների մեջ: Բազմակողմանին:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա: Քերականական սխալ հո չե՞մ արել: 
> Կուկ, մի լարվի, լուրջ: Ուզածս՝ ավելի լայն հորիզոնն է այս ակումբի դատողությունների մեջ: Բազմակողմանին:


Տատ ջան, չեմ լարվում, ի սեր Աստծո: Ի՞նչ լայն հորիզոն: Աչքներիս առաջ ծախում են երկիրը, ցեղասպանությունը, գլորվում ենք անդունդ, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, մեր մաշկի վրա զգում ենք էդ ցավերը, էդ որ գլորվելուց ստեղ-ընդեղ ենք խփվում, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ լայն հորիզոն, խելոք են, լավ ա լինելու, այ կտեսնեք...: Տատ, մեզ ասում են՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կապ չունի էս արձանագրությունների հետ, բայց Թուրքիան մեռավ արդեն նստատեղը ճղելով, որ Ղարաբաղըմինչև չտաք, մնացածի մասին մոռացեք: Հիմա ինչի՞ Ադրբեջանն իրան պատեպատ չի տալիս, եթե էդ արձանագրությունների մեջ իրոք չկա Ղարաբաղը տալու խնդիր, ուրեմն պետքա հիմա Ադրբեջանը ոտուձեռ ընկած նենց աներ, որ էդ արձանագրություններում մտցվեր Ղարաբաղի հարցը, բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք՝ ոչ մի նման աղմուկ չկա, եթե լիներ, գոնե ակումբում մի քսան անգամ գրված կլիներ, մի հիսուն էջ էլ քննարկված, բայց չկա նման բան, մենակ խախանդ ասել ա, որ ինքը վստահում ա եղբայրական Թուրքիային, էսքան բան, հլը որ: Թուրքիան էլ ասում ա՝ Ղարաբաղը տալու եք Ադրբեջանին, մերոնք էլ ասում են՝ տենց բան չկա գրված, բա որ չկա, ինչի՞ են ասում, ինչի՞ եմնք էլ նույն ձևով սուտ-սուտ չենք ասում՝ Արարատը հետ ենք վերցնելու մեզ, է եթե տենց սուտ կարելի ա օրը մի քանի անգամ պաշտոնապես հայտարարել, եկեք մենք էլ հայտարարենք էլի, ի՞նչ պակասն ենք:

----------


## Տատ

> Հիմա ինչի՞ Ադրբեջանն իրան պատեպատ չի տալիս


Տալիս ա:




> Թուրքիան էլ ասում ա՝ Ղարաբաղը տալու եք Ադրբեջանին, մերոնք էլ ասում են՝ տենց բան չկա գրված,


 Թուրքիան *ասում է* տալու եք ( մի հատ հիշիր, էլ ինչեր է ասել Թուրքիան միշտ ու դեռ շատ կասի): 
Բայց տենց բան իրոք չկա *գրված*: 
Հիմա նոր է սկսվելու ասելը, գրելն ու անելը: Երկու կողմից էլ սադրանքներ պիտի թափվեն, հակառակորդի նյարդերի դիմացկայնությունը փորձվի: ես հույս ունեմ, որ մեր սադրանքներն էլ չեն պակասի:
Նրանք ասում են՝ տալու եք, ու մենք արդեն կորցրեցինք մե՞զ: Թող ասեն: Գրված չի: Նույնիսկ գրվածը միշտ չի օրենք, իսկ ասվածն ու վախեցրածը...

Հիմա մենք պիտի ասենք՝ սահմանը բացելու եք սենց թե նենց, այ դա ՝ *գրված է*: Սպասե՞նք, մինչև ՍՍ կասի :

----------


## Տատ

Միայն տեսեք, թե ինչ ավեր է սարքում մեր սեփական շարքերում միայն այդ ասածը՝ «Ղարաբաղը տալու էք, թե չէ...»: 
*Թե չէ*ն սահմանի բացումն է՞: Բայց դուրս եկավ, որ էդ սահմանի բացումը ավելի շատ ուրիշներին է պետք, քան ՝ մեզ: Հիմա նրանք էլ կասեն՝ էդ ի՞նչ ֆոկուսներ ես անում, Էրդողան: Կամ էլ չեն ասի: բայց մենք չպիտի հիմա հիստերիկայի մեջ հավատանք սպառնացող խոսքերին: Առաջին և վերջինը չեն:


Մեր կողմն էլ պիտի այդպիսի մի բան *ասի*: Մոտավորապես :Smile: ՝ « Մենք հուսով ենք, որ ցեղասպանության նորակոչ հանձնաժողովը շուտով կհասնի պատմական ճշմարտության հաստատմանը, բացահայտելով հայերի, ինչպես նաև ասորիների, հույների և քրդերի վերացման ու հետապնդման փաստերը Օսմանյան կայսրության մեջ և կավարտվի ցեղասպանության համաշխարհային ճանաչմամբ»:
Եվ թող Թուրքիայի մտավորականությունը սկսի պառակտվել, ժողովուրդը՝ փողոց դուրս գալ, քրդերը՝ զարթնել: Միայն մի ասելուց, որ ինքներս էլ գիտենք՝ չի լինելու: Եվ ինձ մեկ է, թե ով կսկսի այդպիսի բաներ ասել՝ ՍՍ, Լևոնը, թե դաշնակը:

Իսկ պարզ չէ՞, որ այդպիսի գործողությունները ոչ մի ղեկավար երբեք չի բացահայտի նախօրոք, չէ որ դա անելու բան չի:

Արարտը՞: Միշտ տարակուսանքով եմ վերաբերվել «ծովից ծով հայաստան» լոզունգներին: Մարդ էլ տենց բան մտածի այսօր՞: Բայց հիմա մտածում եմ՝ այո, ասել պետք է, նյարդայնացնելու, համբերությունից հանելու համար, թող ագրեսսիվ խոսքեր ասեն ի պատասխան՝ միայն իրենց վնաս, ադմինը կպատժի:
Պառակտել է պետք Թուրքիան, էնքա՜ն թույլ տեղ ունեն: Ո՞նց չենք սովորում իրենցից, սովետից...

----------


## Kuk

> Տալիս ա:
> 
>  Թուրքիան *ասում է* տալու եք ( մի հատ հիշիր, էլ ինչեր է ասել Թուրքիան միշտ ու դեռ շատ կասի): 
> Բայց տենց բան իրոք չկա *գրված*: 
> Հիմա նոր է սկսվելու ասելը, գրելն ու անելը: Երկու կողմից էլ սադրանքներ պիտի թափվեն, հակառակորդի նյարդերի դիմացկայնությունը փորձվի: ես հույս ունեմ, որ մեր սադրանքներն էլ չեն պակասի:
> Նրանք ասում են՝ տալու եք, ու մենք արդեն կորցրեցինք մե՞զ: Թող ասեն: Գրված չի: Նույնիսկ գրվածը միշտ չի օրենք, իսկ ասվածն ու վախեցրածը...
> 
> Հիմա մենք պիտի ասենք՝ սահմանը բացելու եք սենց թե նենց, այ դա ՝ *գրված է*: Սպասե՞նք, մինչև ՍՍ կասի :


Տատ, ցավդ տանեմ, սերժի ասածների վրա թքած ունեմ, քեզ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ նույն վերաբերմունքը դրսևորել: Ի՞նչ սերժ, այ ընկեր, սերժը փետրովարի 26 թե 27-ին Հրապարակում ասում էր՝ սաղ իմ քույրիկ եղբայրիկներն են, մի քանի օր հետո էդ քույրիկ եղբայրիկներին ջարդուփշուր արեց, գնդակահարեց, էդ օրը դառավ սևով նշվող ողբերգության օր: Ես չեմ սպասել ու չեմ էլ սպասի, որ սերժը ասի. այ տենց մարդիկ փետրվարին էլ էին սպասում, որ սերժը ասի, սերժն էլ եկավ ասեց՝ իմ քույրիկ եղբայրիկներն են, հետո դրեց գնդակահարեց իրա քույրիկ եղբայրիկներին ու մինչև էսօր իրանց խոճկոր ու բենզին ա անվանում, կոլա ու ստվեր, էս չի՞ սերժի ասածը, չեք հոգնե՞լ, չեք ձանձրացե՞լ, չեք վիրավորվո՞ւմ, վսյո՞, կորցրել ե՞նք մեր ինքնսիրությունը, էս ա՞ մեր ազգի դեմքը, թասիբը: Ամոթ ա, Տատ ջան, տարիքով, խելացի, բանիմաց կին ես, հաճախ նույնիսկ ինձ վատ եմ զգում, որ հետդ հոգնակիով չեմ խոսում, բայց դու սենց բաներ ե՞ս գրում, ի՞նչ սս, այ Տատ ջան, սս-ն վաղուց թքել ա ազգիդ արյան վրա, հիմա էլ շարունակում ա թքել ազգիդ հերոսների, ազգիդ համար զոհվածների արյան վրա, ու դու սպասում ես, որ սերժը բան ասի՞, ու դու ասում ես, որ սերժն ու իրա դրած էձիկը ազգի համար մտածող, հեռուն տեսնող դեմքեր ե՞ն: Դու, որ Լևոնին հին տաշտակ ես անվանում՝ մոռանալով, անտեսելով, թքած ունենալով, որ Լևոնը Հայրենիքդ ա անկախացրել, էն հայրնեիքդ, որ ես ասում եմ՝ քո համար օբյեկտ ա, ոչ ավելին, դու չես ընդունում, այ էդ հայրենիքդ ա անկախացրել, այ էդ հայրենիքիդ համար հողեր ա ազատագրել, այ էդ Լևոնին հին տաշտակ ես ասում, բայց ցեղասպանություն ուրացող, մարտի մեկի արյամբ իշխանության եկող, Ղարաբաղ ծախողին ասում ես՝ հեռատես ա, ազգի մասին մտածող ա, ճիշտ ա անում, լավ ա լինելո՞ւ: Տատ, էս, որ ասում եմ՝ ազատագրել ա, անկախացրել ա, խնդրում եմ, հիմա մի գրառում էլ չավելացնես՝ էդ մեկը ժխտելով՝ իբր ինքը չի արել, ժողովուրդն ա արել, հերոսներն են արել, դու պատմություն կարդացած կլինես, տեսած կլինես, որ ասում են՝ էսինչի օրոք, էսինչը ազատագրեց, էսինչը գրավեց, այ էդ պատմություն գրողներն էլ էին էդքանը հասկանում, որ էդինչը մենակով չի արել էդքան բանը, բայց նաև գիտակցում էին, որ էդիչը մեծ դեր ա ունեցել, որ էդինչը չլիներ էնինչը լիներ, կարողա տենց չլիներ: Հիմա դու էդքանը հին տաշտակ ես անվանում, իսկ էսքանը լավ ապագայի հեռանկա՞ր: Ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, Տատուշ ջան: Մենակ չասես՝ Կուկ, մի լարվ: Չեմ լարվում, սիրելիս, լուրջ՝ չեմ լարվում: Մենակ անկեղծ հարցնում եմ՝ դու իրո՞ք էդքան կյանքի փորձով հանդերձ, էդքան բան տեսնելով հանդերձ սա համարում ես լավ ապագայի հեռանկար: Տատ, աչքներիս առաջ Թուրքիան ասում ա՝ Ղարաբաղը կտաք, կանենք գրվածը, չեք տա, ջհանդամին տաք, խորհրդարանին կասենք, չի վավերացնի, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ թուրքը շատ բան ա ասել, մենք էլ կարանք ասենք, կսադրենք, չգիտեմ ինչ: Ի՞նչ սադրել, Տատ, արդեն մի անգամ ասեցի, էլի եմ ասում, բա ինչի՞ մենք էդ գրվածից դուրս, գրվածից ավել բաներ չենք հայտարարում, արի մենք էլ հայտարարենք, բայց ո՞նց, ո՞նց մեր նախագեյին ասենք, որ հայտարարի, չենք կարա, որտև նախագահ չունենք, որտև չենք ընտրել, որ ասենք, հենց ասենք, կասի՝ դուք ինձ ընտրել ե՞ք, ձեր շնորհիվ ե՞մ եկել, որ ինձ ասում եք, ես եկել եմ իմ հաստավիզների շնորհիվ, իրանց շահերի համար էլ անում եմ ու անելու եմ, դուք ո՞վ եք, որ ինձ ասեք, ու ստեղ մենք բերաններս ջուր կառնենք, մեր Գառնիի համով ջուրը: Տատ, ու էդ քո մուգ գրածը՝ գրվածը միշտ չի, որ ուժ ա ունենում, ու լավ ա, որ միշտ չի, որտև էդ նույն ձևով քո սիրելի դաշնակների գրած այ է՜ն պայմանագիրը, էն որ Նորտընը դրել էր ակումբում առանձին թեմայով, այ էդ պամանագիրը որ գործեր, ես էլ քո նման տուրիստ կլինեի Հայաստանում, ես էլ քո նման սեմչկա չրթելով կնայեի, թե ստեղ ինչ ա կատարվում, իմ համար էլ Հայաստանը կլիներ ոչ թե հայրենիք, այլ օբյեկտ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աչքներիս առաջ ծախում են երկիրը, ցեղասպանությունը, գլորվում ենք անդունդ, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, մեր մաշկի վրա զգում ենք էդ ցավերը, էդ որ գլորվելուց ստեղ-ընդեղ ենք խփվում, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ լայն հորիզոն, խելոք են, լավ ա լինելու, այ կտեսնեք...


Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս ի՞նչ պանիկայի մեջ եք: Եթե անձնական հակակրանք եք տածում նախագահի և նրա վարչախմբի նկատմամբ, դա դեռ պանիկա ստեղծելու առիթ չէ: Էս կարգի ծայրահեղ կոչեր լսելով մնում է հավաքել բոլոր իրերը ու փախնել Հայատանից: 
Այստեղ կարծես առաջնորդողը ոչ թե իրական մտահոգությունն է, այլ խոցված ինքնասիրությունը: Եթե նախագահը իմ նախընտրածը չէ, ապա նա իմ նախագահը չէ, հետևաբար նախագահի ցանկացած գործողություն լինի ճիշտ կամ սխալ պետք է քարկոծվի: Այսպիսի մոտեցմամբ շատ հեշտ կարելի է կորցնել սթափ օբյեկտիվությունը: Եկեք մի բան չմոռանանք, պանիկան վարակիչ է:
 Ցանկացած գործողություն անելիս մի պահ  մտածենք, բխու՞մ է այն արդյոք ագային շահերից թե ոչ:
Տեսնես երբևէ մենք համախմբվելու՞ ենք  թե ոչ: :Sad:

----------

Շինարար (13.10.2009), Տատ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս ի՞նչ պանիկայի մեջ եք: Եթե անձնական հակակրանք եք տածում նախագահի և նրա վարչախմբի նկատմամբ, դա դեռ պանիկա ստեղծելու առիթ չէ: Էս կարգի ծայրահեղ կոչեր լսելով մնում է հավաքել բոլոր իրերը ու փախնել Հայատանից: 
> Այստեղ կարծես առաջնորդողը ոչ թե իրական մտահոգությունն է, այլ խոցված ինքնասիրությունը: Եթե նախագահը իմ նախընտրածը չէ, ապա նա իմ նախագահը չէ, հետևաբար նախագահի ցանկացած գործողություն լինի ճիշտ կամ սխալ պետք է քարկոծվի: Այսպիսի մոտեցմամբ շատ հեշտ կարելի է կորցնել սթափ օբյեկտիվությունը: Եկեք մի բան չմոռանանք, պանիկան վարակիչ է:
>  Ցանկացած գործողություն անելիս մի պահ  մտածենք, բխու՞մ է այն արդյոք ագային շահերից թե ոչ:
> Տեսնես երբևէ մենք համախմբվելու՞ ենք  թե ոչ:


Ընկեր Չամիչ, ինձ համար ազգային շահը դա ժողովրդի շահն է, ժողովրդի կամարտահայտությունն է, դրա հնարավորությունը, դրա տված արդյունքները, ուրիշ ազգային շահ չկա, մնացածը անձնական շահեր են: Իհարկե, եթե նախագահն ընտրված չէ, ուրեմն իր գործողությունները ազգային շահերը չեն, ուրեմն ինքն իսկզբանե ազգային շահերի հիման վրա չէ, որ դարձել է նախագահ: ի՞նչ պանիկա, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում պանիկա: Ես թքած ունեմ ամենասթափ մտածողության ու ամենաօբյեկտիվ մարդու վրա, ով կասի, որ կապ չունի՝ նխագահը լեգիտիմ է, թե ոչ, նախագահը ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված է, թե ոչ: 
Ու աշխատեք կոռեկտ արտահայտվել, եթե կոնկրետ իմ գրառումն եք մեջբերում, ուրեմն կոռեկտ արտահատվեք, պանիկան ո՞րն ա, խառնում եք, հա՞, ոնց որ: Բա վարակիչը՞: Իսկ դու չե՞ս կարծում, որ քո՝ ջեքսոնական ֆանատիզմը կարող է վարակիչ լինել, ինչպես սպիդը սեռական հարաբերության ժամանակ: Սա պանիկա չի, սա սթափ ու օբյեկտիվ դատողոթւյուն ա, իրականությունը տեսնել ա, ոչ թե պառտակել, հուսալ, որ մինչև վերջ չենք կոտորվի, չենք վերանա, այլ ներկայիս նման կշարունակենք գոյատևել ստրկացած ու բթացած՝ հայլուրանման տխմարություններով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ընկեր Չամիչ,


Մի դիտողություն, Չամիչը ընկեր չի, այլ ընկերուհի է:

----------


## Kuk

Հայեր, քոռի դար ա՞, եչմ հասկանում: Մարտի մեկին էլ պանիկա չկար, մարտի մեին էլ իրար խառնվելու առիթ չկար, բայց կար սերժին, հա հա, հենց սերժին, Հ.Հ. տարածքում բնակություն հաստատած ամենագիտուն անձնավորությանը լսելու առիթ, լսեցինք, եկավ Եհովայի վկայի նման ասեց քույրիկ-ապերիկ, ու սկսեց գնդակահարել, հետո էդ արյան վրով քայլելով, մի հատ էլ ցելաֆա հետևից քարշ տալով եկավ հաստատվեց էդ անտեր աթոռին ու սկսեց ծաղրել, ստորացնել անմեղ զոհերին, դե ի՞նչ կարիք կա իրար խառնվելու, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ի՞նչ պանիկ ա, ինչ բան, ոնց ստրուկ կայինք էս տասը տարում, տենց էլ կշարունակենք, բնազդ ա արդեն, հենց մեկը բողոք ա բարձրացնում, չի ուզում համակերպվի, մեզ հետ ստրականա, կասենք՝ պանիկյոռ ա, կանցնենք առաջ: Հայլուրի տաթոյի սև չուլկին վկա, որ ոչ մեկս չենք տեսել, չէր երևում տաղավարում, բայց էդ կապ չունի, ակրևորը, որ կա, կարևորը, որ էսօր՝ էս պահին՝ կոնկրե՛տ էս պահին Ղարաբաղը մերն ա: Ու մեկը լինի հարցնի՝ ո՞նց ա մերը, կհիշեք մութուցուրտը, չեկով հացը, մազութը:
Էհ, ուրացող ըլնեմ, ես չեմ կարա, ժող, թող պանիկյոր լինեմ, բայց էս քաքերը չեմ արդարացնի, մեջը չմարսված՝ ուտելու զանգված չեմ փնտրի ու չեմ գտնի:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի դիտողություն, Չամիչը ընկեր չի, այլ ընկերուհի է:


Մի դիտողություն էլ ինձնից. որ ընկեր են ասում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ արական սեռին է պատկանում տվյալ ընկերը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իհարկե, եթե նախագահն ընտրված չէ, ուրեմն իր գործողությունները ազգային շահերը չեն, ուրեմն ինքն իսկզբանե ազգային շահերի հիման վրա չէ, որ դարձել է նախագահ:


Հարգելի Կուկ, այդպիսի պետություն չկա, որտեղ նախագահը ընտրվի ձայների բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ: Անգամ Ամերիկայի նման գերտերության նախագահը ընտրվում է ձայների տոկոսային չնչին առավելությամբ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չընտրված նախագահի կողմնակիցների մտքով իսկ չի անցնում ընտրված նախագահին ոչ լեգիտիմ կոչել:
Եթե չի ընտրվել այն թեկանծուն, որին դուք եք ձայն տվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նախագահը լեգիտիմ չէ:




> Ու աշխատեք կոռեկտ արտահայտվել, եթե կոնկրետ իմ գրառումն եք մեջբերում, ուրեմն կոռեկտ արտահատվեք, պանիկան ո՞րն ա, խառնում եք, հա՞, ոնց որ


կոռեկտ արտահայտվելու կոչեր անելուց առաջ փորձեք ինքներդ օրինակ ծառայել:




> Իսկ դու չե՞ս կարծում, որ քո՝ ջեքսոնական ֆանատիզմը կարող է վարակիչ լինել, ինչպես սպիդը սեռական հարաբերության ժամանակ:


Կարող եք առանձին թեմա բացել Ջեքսոնի ֆատանիզմին նվիրված, այտեղ կփորձեմ պարզաբանել, թե որն է ֆանատիզմը իսկ որն է արվեստի երկրպագու լինելը:

----------

Տատ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարգելի Կուկ, այդպիսի պետություն չկա, որտեղ նախագահը ընտրվի ձայների բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ: Անգամ Ամերիկայի նման գերտերության նախագահը ընտրվում է ձայների տոկոսային չնչին առավելությամբ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չընտրված նախագահի կողմնակիցների մտքով իսկ չի անցնում ընտրված նախագահին ոչ լեգիտիմ կոչել:
> Եթե չի ընտրվել այն թեկանծուն, որին դուք եք ձայն տվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նախագահը լեգիտիմ չէ:


էէէէէէէէէ, այ ցավդ տանեմ,, դու ո՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ր երկրից ես,, կարողա՞ սփյուռքահայ ես,,,
հիմա նստենք թազա պատմե՞՞նք ընտրությունները ոնց են կեղծում,,,
ասել թե կեղծ նախագահ չի,,,, էտի նույնն ա որ թուրքերը ասում են ցեղասպանություն չի եղել,,, սկի մարդ ցանկություն չի ունենում նստի ու հակառակը ապացուցի,, էնքան տրվյալ ճշմարտություն ա,,,
ուղղակի ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու ու աչքերը բացելու ցանկություն ա պետք.... էլ էս թեմայի մասին չխոսանք,,, անիմաստ ա

----------

Kuk (14.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս ի՞նչ պանիկայի մեջ եք: Եթե անձնական հակակրանք եք տածում նախագահի և նրա վարչախմբի նկատմամբ, դա դեռ պանիկա ստեղծելու առիթ չէ: Էս կարգի ծայրահեղ կոչեր լսելով մնում է հավաքել բոլոր իրերը ու փախնել Հայատանից: 
> Այստեղ կարծես առաջնորդողը ոչ թե իրական մտահոգությունն է, այլ խոցված ինքնասիրությունը: Եթե նախագահը իմ նախընտրածը չէ, ապա նա իմ նախագահը չէ, հետևաբար նախագահի ցանկացած գործողություն լինի ճիշտ կամ սխալ պետք է քարկոծվի: Այսպիսի մոտեցմամբ շատ հեշտ կարելի է կորցնել սթափ օբյեկտիվությունը: Եկեք մի բան չմոռանանք, պանիկան վարակիչ է:
>  Ցանկացած գործողություն անելիս մի պահ  մտածենք, բխու՞մ է այն արդյոք ագային շահերից թե ոչ:
> Տեսնես երբևէ մենք համախմբվելու՞ ենք  թե ոչ:


Չամիչ ջան, եթե մի կողմ դնենք "Սերժիկ, քաղբանտարկյալ, մարտի 1" համակարգը, ապա էլի վիճակը շատ ու շատ վտանգավոր է: Մենք էս ճանապարհով մի անգամ արդեն անցել ենք: Էն անգամ էլ Լոզանում էր... Եթե մի տեղ զետեղված են Ռուսաստան (սրանք առաջին հերթին), Թուրքիա, Ֆրանսիա, ԱՄՆ.. ու մենք ինչ որ բան ենք ստորագրում.. չգիտեմ, պատմության չափալախները ինձ ստիպում են կարգին զգուշանալ:

Հետո մի հատ սենց օրինաչափություն կա: Մեծ հաղթանակներին նախորդում են փոքրերը, ինչպես որ ամեն մի մեծ գործ սկսվում է փոքրից: Հիմա ես չեմ տեսնում մեր տարած հաղթանակները, որ վերջում էլ մի հատ թուրքերին հագցրինք լրիվ ծրագրով: Փոխարենը իրենց հաղթանակները տեսանելի են:

----------


## Չամիչ

> էէէէէէէէէ, այ ցավդ տանեմ,, դու ո՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ր երկրից ես,, կարողա՞ սփյուռքահայ ես,,,


Ոչ, Հայաստանաբնակ եմ :Smile: 




> հիմա նստենք թազա պատմե՞՞նք ընտրությունները ոնց են կեղծում,,


,
Այդպիսի վստահությամբ կարող է խոսել միայն այն անձը, ով անձամբ է մասնակցում կեղծման գործընթացին: :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

> այն անձը, ով անձամբ է մասնակցում կեղծման գործընթացին:


իսկ այն անձը ում աչքի առաջ են կեղծել, իսկ այն անձը, ով փորձել է ամեն ինչ անել, որ չկեղծեն
 ու չի ստացվել..... կարող է վստահորեն ասել, որ ՀՀ-ում ընտրություններ խայտառակ վիճակում են անցկացվում, որ մարդկանց միայն գլխաքանակի տեղ են դնում, որ չկա ձևի համար մի ընրտրատարածք, որտեղ անցկացվեն արդար ընտրություններ, որ կեղքիների չափանիշը սկսում է ուղղակի լցոնումից ու հասնում հավերժության
նման մարդու իրավունք կտաք խոսել հարգելի Չամիչ, թե սա էլ է բնականոն

----------

Kuk (14.10.2009), Mephistopheles (14.10.2009), Հայկօ (14.10.2009), Տրիբուն (14.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ոչ, Հայաստանաբնակ եմ
> 
> ,
> Այդպիսի վստահությամբ կարող է խոսել միայն այն անձը, ով անձամբ է մասնակցում կեղծման գործընթացին:


չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ,,, անձամբ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել,,,, ու իմ ընկերներից ոմանք անձամբ մասնակեցել են,, լցոնումներ են արել!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! մենակ չասես անուները տուր,, 
միշտ ասել եմ,, ու ասում եմ,, հիմար մարդիկ չկան,, ուղղակի կան մարդիկ որոնց թողում են, որ իրանց հիմարացնեն

----------


## Չամիչ

> չգիտեմ, պատմության չափալախները ինձ ստիպում են կարգին զգուշանալ:


Այո, զգուշանալ պետք է, ցանկացած գործողություն ձեռնարկելուց չափավոր զգուշավորությունը միանգամայն օգտակար է:
Բայց քայլեր ձեռնարկել առաջնորդվելով վախի զգացումից, այս սա արդեն խիստ վտանգավոր է, ավելի վտանգավոր, քան ցանկացած թուրք:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի Կուկ, այդպիսի պետություն չկա, որտեղ նախագահը ընտրվի ձայների բացարձակ մեծամասնությամբ: Անգամ Ամերիկայի նման գերտերության նախագահը ընտրվում է ձայների տոկոսային չնչին առավելությամբ: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չընտրված նախագահի կողմնակիցների մտքով իսկ չի անցնում ընտրված նախագահին ոչ լեգիտիմ կոչել:
> Եթե չի ընտրվել այն թեկանծուն, որին դուք եք ձայն տվել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նախագահը լեգիտիմ չէ:
> 
> կոռեկտ արտահայտվելու կոչեր անելուց առաջ փորձեք ինքներդ օրինակ ծառայել:
> 
> Կարող եք առանձին թեմա բացել Ջեքսոնի ֆատանիզմին նվիրված, այտեղ կփորձեմ պարզաբանել, թե որն է ֆանատիզմը իսկ որն է արվեստի երկրպագու լինելը:


Ընկեր Չամիչ, կոնկրետ թեմայից խոսեք, ոչ թե ինձ տեղեկացնելու անհույս փորձեր արեք, թե ինչպիսի պետություն կա, ինչպիսիսն չկա: Ինձ չեն հետաքրքրում մյուս պետությունների ընտրությունները, եթե այլ պետություններում հարյուր զոհով են ընտրություններ անցկացվում, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես պետք է նորմալ համարեմ մեր՝ տասը զոհով ընտրությունները: Մի առիթով ասել եմ, կրկնում եմ. հերիք ա այլ պետությունների դեֆեկտները քարշ տալ մեզ մոտ ու համեմատվել դրանց հետ: Պետություններ կան, որտեղ վարչապետին դատի են տալիս նրա համար, որ իր շունն իր բնական կարիքները հոգացել է մի տեղ, որտեղ դա չի թույլատրվում, ինչո՞ւ սա չեք նկատում, օպտիկական ակնոցի կարի՞ք ունեք, դրա համար գումա՞ր է հարկավոր, ամենայն անկեղծությամբ ասեմ, որ պատրաստ եմ աջակցել: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չես տեսնում, որ էդ քո մեջբերած Ամերիկայի նման գերտերության նախագահի թեկնածուները հրապարակայնորեն բանավիճում են, կա ինֆորմացիա տարածելու լայն հնարավորույթուններ, կա արդար ընտրարշավ, չկան էժան սադրանքներ, չկա պետական մակարդակով կազմակերպված տեռոր, չկան քաղաքական հալածանքներ հակառակորդ թեկնածուի նկատմամբ: Եթե կարծում ես, որ ներկայիս Հ.Հ. նախագահը լեգիտիմ է, կներես, ես քեզ հետ էդ թեմայով խոսելու ոչինչ չունեմ, գրեթե, ինձ համար նույնիսկ ամոթալի է նման մարդու հետ քաղաքական թեմաներով բանավիճելը: Գոնե նայիր, թե հետընտրակ ան զարգացումներն ինչպիսին են եղել, թե քանի ձայն է հաշվարկվել տվյալ թեկնածուի օգտին և իրկանանում քանի մարդ է դուրս եկել բողոքի՝ հանուն այդ նույն թեկնածուի: Եթե պաշտոնական տվյալներով 300 հազար ձայն է եղել, իսկ իրականում նրա կողքին կանգնել է 500 հազարից ավել մարդ, ու սա համարումե ս նորմալ ընտրությունների արդյունք, եթե տասը զոհը, հարյուրավոր վիրավորներն ու քաղբանտարկյալները, քաղհալածյալները համարում ես նորմալ, կներես, բայց ես այստեղ մազոխիստության նշույլներ եմ տեսնում: Մնացած երկու մեջբերումներն ուղղակի անտեսում եմ իրականության հետ ոչ մի աղերս չունենալու ու անիմաստ բառակազմություններ լինելու պատճառով: Պատասխանել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում մեջբերել ու ինչ որ անկապ բառեր շարել տակը: Թող խոսակցությանը (լեզուս էլ չի ֆռում բանավեճ անվանեմ) հետևող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ինքը տեսնի, թե որս ինչ ենք գրել, ինքն իր՝ մտածելու համար նախատեսված օրգանների ծավալի չափով գնահատի յուրաքանչյուրիս խոսքը:

----------

Հայկօ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ,,, անձամբ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել,,,, ու իմ ընկերներից ոմանք անձամբ մասնակեցել են,, լցոնումներ են արել!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! մենակ չասես անուները տուր,,


Այդ դեպքում, պետք չէ ինչ որ մեկին մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել, երբ հենց ինքներդ էլ մասնակցել եք կեղծման գործընթացին:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Այո, զգուշանալ պետք է, ցանկացած գործողություն ձեռնարկելուց չափավոր զգուշավորությունը միանգամայն օգտակար է:
> Բայց քայլեր ձեռնարկել առաջնորդվելով վախի զգացումից, այս սա արդեն խիստ վտանգավոր է, ավելի վտանգավոր, քան ցանկացած թուրք:


Լավ, նման մեծ խաղ սկսելու համար ձեռքիդ բավականին լուրջ խաղաքարտեր պետք է լինեն, իսկ մեր ձեռքի ամենալուրջ խաղաքարտը Թուրքիայի դեմ դա ցեղասպանության հարցն էր, որը ջրել ենք արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից շատ առաջ: Հիմա ինչ շերեփով ենք գնում էդ մեծ կաթսայից փայ վերցնելու? Վախենամ որ էն հին թղթի շերեփնա:

Էլի հիշեցի Վարդան Պետրոսյանի ներկայացման մեջից էն ղուշ բռնելու դրվագը: Պտտվեցինք պտտվեցինք հավի նման էլի մտանք թասի տակ: Հիմա տեսնենք վերջին պահին կարողանալու ենք տակից փախնենք, թե էլի ԴԴԴԴԴՄՄՄՄՄՄՓՓՓ ընկնելու է գլխներիս:

----------

Kuk (14.10.2009), Հայկօ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Այդպիսի վստահությամբ կարող է խոսել միայն այն անձը, ով անձամբ է մասնակցում կեղծման գործընթացին:


Իսկ եթե սեփական աչքերով է տեսնում այդ կեղծման գործընթացը՞: Թե՞ ոմանց նման պետքա անտեսել, մոռանալ սեփական աչքերով տեսածը ու հավատալ հայլուրանման աղբերի մատուցած ուղեղալվացմանը նպաստող բարբաջանքներին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ, նման մեծ խաղ սկսելու համար ձեռքիդ բավականին լուրջ խաղաքարտեր պետք է լինեն, իսկ մեր ձեռքի ամենալուրջ խաղաքարտը Թուրքիայի դեմ դա ցեղասպանության հարցն էր, որը ջրել ենք արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից շատ առաջ: Հիմա ինչ շերեփով ենք գնում էդ մեծ կաթսայից փայ վերցնելու? Վախենամ որ էն հին թղթի շերեփնա:


Մինիստր ջան, ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ սա հեշտ գործընթաց է: Բոլորն էլ գիտակցում են խնդրի լրջությունը, բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ռիսկը գործի կեսն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհը այսօր խոսում է Հայաստանի առաջին դիվանագիտական հաղթնակի վերաբերյալ: Այս քայլը արդեն խոսուն փաստ է, որ ոչ ոք ոչ մի զիջումների չի պատրաստում գնալ: Ասելիքս այն է, որ պետք չէ վատատեսական կանխագուշակությունների գիրկը ընկնել: Փորձ է արվում ձեռնարել մի գործընթաց, որը բխում է Հայաստանի շահերից: Եթե այդ գործընթացները գործի կոչելու ընթցքում պարզվի, որ հակառակ կողմը, առանց զիջումների պատրաստ չէ փոխհամագործակցության, ապա ցանկացած գործընթաց կընդհատվի: Գործընթացը դեռ չի սկսվել, բայց բոլորը արդեն վստահ են  իրադարձությունների բացասական հանգուցալուծման վերաբերյալ:
Սա` թերարժեքության և անինքնավստահության հատկանիշների վկայություն է: Թերարժեքությամբ տառապողներին է հատուկ, դեռ գործը չձեռնարկած վստահ լինել գործի տապալման մասին:
Եկեք ձերբազատվենք ազգային թերարժեքությունից, վստահենք սեփական ուժերին, և ուժ քաղենք դժվարություններից:

*Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:*
Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:

*Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք*:

----------

Տատ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Վախը եթե գիտակցված ա, դա նորմալ ա, Չամիչ: Հիմա ես եթե գիտեմ, որ տասը հոգի իմ թշնամիներից զինված դեմս կանգնած ա, ես էլ անզեն եմ, ու վախենում եմ, ու էդ վախենալուց քայլեր եմ ձեռնարկում, որոշում եմ մեկ այլ՝ ավելի ապահով՝ թշնամիներից հեռու ճանապարհով լքել այդ չարաբաստիկ տարածքը ու տենց խուսափել զինված թշնամիների դեմ անզեն դուրս գալու չափազանց վտանգավոր հեռանկարից, ուրեմն ես վտանգավոր մարդ ե՞մ, ավելի վտանգավոր, քան թուրքը՞, իսկ ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել, որ թուրքերը վտանգավոր են, ծիծաղս էլ ա գալիս սենց արտահայտությունների վրա: Թուրքը վտանգավոր ա. իմ կարճ խելքով՝ սենց բան կարան ասեն մենակ դաշնակներն ու քիչ մարդիկ: Եթե սխալվում եմ, ուղղեք ինձ, հարգելի համաֆորումցիներ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ջեքսոնի մի քանի հարյուր հազար ֆանատների մտածածը մի կես տողով ամփոփում էիր, թե ինչ կմտածեն, եթե սենց բան տեսնեն գրված պլակատի վրա


Կուկ ջան, Ջեքսոնի վերաբերյալ առանձին թեմա կա, եթե բան կա ասելու խնդրեմ, համապատասխան թեմայում:

Այսքանով ամփոփենք Ջեքսոնի գովազդը:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, Ջեքսոնի վերաբերյալ առանձին թեմա կա, եթե բան կա ասելու խնդրեմ, համապատասխան թեմայում:
> 
> Այսքանով ամփոփենք Ջեքսոնի գովազդը:


Էդ թեմայում ասել եմ, ստեղ էլ նույն ոճը տեսա, գրեցի, ասելիք չունեմ էդ թեմայով, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ էդ թեման հիշատակելու իրավունք էլ չունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:
> Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:
> 
> Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք:


Այսօրվա ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը (կեղծված ընտրությունների միջոցով նախագահի աթոռին բազմած նախագահի գլխավորությամբ) ստեղծել է բոլոր բավարար հիմքերը, որպեսզի դրսի ուժերն իրեն կարողանան ճնշել ու պարտադրել իրենց համար ցանկալի լուծումը:

Այդ հիմքերն են.
- Կեղծված նախագահական, ապա քաղաքապետական ընտրություններ
- Մարտի 1-ին անցկացված սպանդ
- Դեռևես մնացած մի շարք քաղբանտարկյալներ
- Խոսքի ազատության ու տեղաշարժի սահմանափակում
- Մամուլի ազատության սահմանափակում
և այլն:

Այս գործոնները կան ու մնում են, ու այսքանը բավարար է հասկանալու համար, որ իշխանությունը ի զորու չէ դրսի պարտադրանքին դիմագրավել:

Հետևաբար դիմագրավող կողմ մնում է ժողովուրդը:
Վերջին շաբաթների իրադարձությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ ժողովուրդը խոր թմբիրի մեջ է ու չկա ժողովրդի այնպիսի ակտիվ զանգված, ով մեծ մարտահրավերներին կարող է դիմագրավել: 

Հետևաբար այսօր անհանգստանալու (պանիկան ուրիշ բան է, անհանգստությունն ուրիշ) ժամանակն է: Այսօր այս ամենի մասին բարձրաձայնելու, իշխանության պարտությունը ամենքիդ ցուցանելու ժամանակն է:

Ժամանակն է, որ մեկը դու՝ Չամիչ, հասկանաս որ այս փաստաթղթերի ստորագրումը մեր դիվանագիտական մեծագույն պարտություններից մեկն էր, որին հաջորդելու է ավելի մեծը՝ կապված ԼՂ խնդրի հետ, եթե իհարկե ժողովուրդը խոր թմբիրից չզարթնի:

Հուսամ որ ՀԱԿ նախատեսվող գործողությունները կկարողանան այդ խոր թմբիրից ժողովրդին հանել:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ սա հեշտ գործընթաց է: Բոլորն էլ գիտակցում են խնդրի լրջությունը, բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ռիսկը գործի կեսն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհը այսօր խոսում է Հայաստանի առաջին դիվանագիտական հաղթնակի վերաբերյալ: Այս քայլը արդեն խոսուն փաստ է, որ ոչ ոք ոչ մի զիջումների չի պատրաստում գնալ: Ասելիքս այն է, որ պետք չէ վատատեսական կանխագուշակությունների գիրկը ընկնել: Փորձ է արվում ձեռնարել մի գործընթաց, որը բխում է Հայաստանի շահերից: Եթե այդ գործընթացները գործի կոչելու ընթցքում պարզվի, որ հակառակ կողմը, առանց զիջումների պատրաստ չէ փոխհամագործակցության, ապա ցանկացած գործընթաց կընդհատվի: Գործընթացը դեռ չի սկսվել, բայց բոլորը արդեն վստահ են  իրադարձությունների բացասական հանգուցալուծման վերաբերյալ:
> Սա` թերարժեքության և անինքնավստահության հատկանիշների վկայություն է: Թերարժեքությամբ տառապողներին է հատուկ, դեռ գործը չձեռնարկած վստահ լինել գործի տապալման մասին:
> Եկեք ձերբազատվենք ազգային թերարժեքությունից, վստահենք սեփական ուժերին, և ուժ քաղենք դժվարություններից:
> 
> *Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:*
> Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:
> 
> *Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք*:


Չամիչ ջան, մի անգամ էլ ասեմ... ռիսկը լավ բանա, եթե մարդ իրա վրայա հույսը դնում, ոչ թե սրա նրա, կամ դիպվածի (թշնամու մասին էլ չեմ խոսում): Կարող ես փորձել գուշակել թե մեր ձեռքն ինչ կա? Շատերի կարծիքով ոչ մի լուրջ բան էլ չունենք, դրա համար էլ ոչ մի լավ բան չեն տեսնում: Որովհետև եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ էս գործընթացը Հայաստանին ձեռա տալիս, ապա դրան մենք չի որ հասնում ենք, այլ մեր ձեռից բռնած տանում են, իսկ դա պատկերը փոխումա: Գործը ձեռնարկելուց պետքա մտածել նաև տապալման տարբերակի մասին; Իսկ էս գործի տապալումը մեզ համար շատ վտանգավոր կարողա լինի:

----------


## Kuk

> *Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:*
> Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:
> 
> *Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք*:


Ալարում էլ եմ ամբողջությամբ կարդամ, քիչ-քիչ կարդամ, մանրից զբաղվելով պատասխանեմ, համ էլ տուգանայիններս չեմ ավելացնի, ոմանք էլ չեն հրճվի դրանց ավելացման փաստից: Թուրքը ով ա՞: Թուրքն էն ա, որ ստիպեց, ցեղասպանությունը դրեցինք պետական մակարդակով սակարկեցինք, սարքեցինք շուկայում վաճառվող խառըկանաչի, հարյուր դրամանոց, թե՞ հիմա երկու հարյուր ա դարձել, մեր հզոր, թշնամիների հաշվին հզորացված պետության շնորհիվ: Էդ որ ասում ես՝ թշնամիների հաշվին պետություն ենք հարստացնելու, էդ պետությունը ո՞րն ա, ի՞նչը նկատի ունես, մի քանի օլիգարխների գրպանները՞, թե՞ հեռուն ես տեսնում, միանգամից Մոնտե-Կառլոյի կարողության մասին ես խոսում: Մի դեպք նշի ողջ Հայոց Պատմության մեջ, որ թշնամու հաշվին հզորացել ենք, կամ գոնե տրամաբանորեն փորձիր համոզել, որ հիմա կան այնպիսի նախադրյալներ, որոնք ողջ պատմության մեջ չեն եղել, ու հիմա այդ նախադրյալների շնորհիվ մենք կկարողանանք թշնամու հաշվին հզորանալ: Էլ չեմ էլ մեկնաբանում ասածներդ, որ տուգանայիններս չավելանան, լուրջ եմ ասում, ու գիտեմ՝ ինձ տուգանային տվողն էլ հիմա կարդում ա գրածներդ ու տեսնում ա, որ դրանք ինչ որ խոսքեր են, ինչ որ բառաշղթաներ են, որ րականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն, որ դրանք ընդամենը պատասխաններ են, որ գոյանում են այստեղ, որպեսզի լինեն որպես պատասխան գրառում, ոչ ավելին:

----------


## Kuk

> Այսօրվա ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը (կեղծված ընտրությունների միջոցով նախագահի աթոռին բազմած նախագահի գլխավորությամբ) ստեղծել է բոլոր բավարար հիմքերը, որպեսզի դրսի ուժերն իրեն կարողանան ճնշել ու պարտադրել իրենց համար ցանկալի լուծումը:
> 
> Այդ հիմքերն են.
> - Կեղծված նախագահական, ապա քաղաքապետական ընտրություններ
> - Մարտի 1-ին անցկացված սպանդ
> - Դեռևես մնացած մի շարք քաղբանտարկյալներ
> - Խոսքի ազատության ու տեղաշարժի սահմանափակում
> - Մամուլի ազատության սահմանափակում
> և այլն:
> ...


Ի՞նչ թմբիր, Չուկ, ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում: Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, գերազանց ա, մենք պատրաստվում ենք մեր ընտրված նախագահի հետ միասին այնպիսի քայլեր ձեռնարկել, որոնց շնորհիվ պետք է հզորանանք ու զարգանանք հենց մեր թշնամիներին օգտագործելով: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես՝ մենք թուրքերին օգտագործելով պետք է զարգանանք, աբյց թե մեր ինչը պետք է զարգանա, ես չգիտեմ, միայն գիտեմ, որ մենք չունենք պետության տնտեսություն ասվածը, որը շատ կարևոր է, եթե ոչ ամենակարևոր գործոնն է զարգանալու համար, մեզ մոտ դա քրեաօլիգարխիկ մի բանդա է, բայց դա կարևոր չէ, կարևորը, որ մենք կարողացել ենք մեր ճկուն դիվանագիտության շնորհիվ խաբել թուրքերին՝ մեր թշնամիներին, որոնք շատ վտանգավոր են, և մենք պետք է զարգանանք հենց նրանց հաշվին, սա է մեր գլխավոր սկզբունքը: Ու կզարգանանք, դե կտեսնենս: Ի՞նչ կեղծված ընտրություններ, նայի Ամերիկան ոնց ա նխագահ ընտրում, չնչին տոկոսներ, եղբայր: Ի՞նչ մարտի մեկ: եթե դու չես կեղծել, ուրեմն դու չես կարող վստահ ասել, որ կեղծվել են:

----------


## Kuk

> Չամիչ ջան, մի անգամ էլ ասեմ... ռիսկը լավ բանա, եթե մարդ իրա վրայա հույսը դնում, ոչ թե սրա նրա, կամ դիպվածի (թշնամու մասին էլ չեմ խոսում): Կարող ես փորձել գուշակել թե մեր ձեռքն ինչ կա? Շատերի կարծիքով ոչ մի լուրջ բան էլ չունենք, դրա համար էլ ոչ մի լավ բան չեն տեսնում: Որովհետև եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ էս գործընթացը Հայաստանին ձեռա տալիս, ապա դրան մենք չի որ հասնում ենք, այլ մեր ձեռից բռնած տանում են, իսկ դա պատկերը փոխումա: Գործը ձեռնարկելուց պետքա մտածել նաև տապալման տարբերակի մասին; Իսկ էս գործի տապալումը մեզ համար շատ վտանգավոր կարողա լինի:


Ի՞նչ վտանգավոր, նախարար ջան, ի՞նչ ես պանիկայի մեջ ընկել, դու վախեցած բաներ ես գրում: Ո՞վ ա մեր ձեռը բռնած տանում, ասա՛, դու մենակ անունը ասա, վզից բռնենք բերենք հենց դրան օգտագործելով զարգանանք, ես դրանց հերն եմ անիծել: հիլարին ա՞, Օբամա՞ն, Մեդվեդևը՞, Գյուլը՞, թե՞ Էրդողանը. բեր ստեղ հլը դրանց, տես ոնց ենք դրանց հաշվին հարստանալու:

----------


## Kuk

> Մինիստր ջան, ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ սա հեշտ գործընթաց է: Բոլորն էլ գիտակցում են խնդրի լրջությունը, բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ ռիսկը գործի կեսն է: Ամբողջ աշխարհը այսօր խոսում է Հայաստանի առաջին դիվանագիտական հաղթնակի վերաբերյալ: Այս քայլը արդեն խոսուն փաստ է, որ ոչ ոք ոչ մի զիջումների չի պատրաստում գնալ: Ասելիքս այն է, որ պետք չէ վատատեսական կանխագուշակությունների գիրկը ընկնել: Փորձ է արվում ձեռնարել մի գործընթաց, որը բխում է Հայաստանի շահերից: Եթե այդ գործընթացները գործի կոչելու ընթցքում պարզվի, որ հակառակ կողմը, առանց զիջումների պատրաստ չէ փոխհամագործակցության, ապա ցանկացած գործընթաց կընդհատվի: Գործընթացը դեռ չի սկսվել, բայց բոլորը արդեն վստահ են  իրադարձությունների բացասական հանգուցալուծման վերաբերյալ:
> Սա` թերարժեքության և անինքնավստահության հատկանիշների վկայություն է: Թերարժեքությամբ տառապողներին է հատուկ, դեռ գործը չձեռնարկած վստահ լինել գործի տապալման մասին:
> Եկեք ձերբազատվենք ազգային թերարժեքությունից, վստահենք սեփական ուժերին, և ուժ քաղենք դժվարություններից:
> 
> *Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:*
> Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:
> 
> *Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք*:


Վերջապես ինձ ստիպեցի ու ամբողջությամբ կարդացի: Վերջն ա, չեմ փոշմանել, որ կարդացել եմ. ամոբողջ աշխահը խոսում է հայերի դիվանագիտական հաղթանակի մասին հա՞ ճիշտ ե՞մ տեղեկացվել այս գրառումից: Ես էլ տարբեր աղբյուրներից լսել եմ, որ խոսում են Թուրքիայի հաղթանակի մասին, որ նշում են, որ այս փաստաթուղթը Թուրքիայի հաղթանակն էր: Տես, ասում եմ՝ տարբեր աղբյուրներից, եչմ ասում ՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը: Էդ ամբողջ աշխարհը արտահայտությունն ինձ համար աբսուրդ է ու քմծիծաղից բացի ոչինչ չի կարող առաջացնել: Իսկ ի՞նչն է այս գործընթացում բխում Հայաստանի շահերից: մեկ էլ եթե դժվար չի ասա, թե քեզ համար Հայաստանի շահ ասվածը որն ա, միգուցե դու օլիգարխների կամ Մոնտե-Կառլոյի շահե՞րն ի նկատի ունես: Իսկ եթե հակառակ կողմն արդեն իսկ նշում է, որ կան նխապայմաններ, որ դա պաշտոնապես հայտարարում է, թե՞ տեղեկացված չես: Իսկ եթե չվավերացնի այդ հակառակ կողմը, եթե չանի գործողություններ, որոնք նախատեսված են պայմանագրով, դրանով մենք չե՞նք տուժելու: Չէ՞ որ մենք արդեն համաձայնել ենք սակարկության առարկա դարձնել ցեղասպանությունը, դա ոչինչ չի՞ ասում, դա կորուստ չի՞: 
Ի՞չ թերարժեքություն, աչքիդ դեմը բանկեն սեղանից գլորվի, արդեն օդում լինի, իմանաս որ ապակուց ա ու ընկնում ա բետոնե հատակին, հիմա եթե դեռ օդում ա, դեռ չի կպել բետոնին որ փշրվի, ուրեմն կարելի է հուսալ, որ լավ ա՞ լինելու, եթե էդ օդում եղած ժամանակ ասենք, որ ջարդվելու է այդ բանկան, ուրեմն թերարժեքության նշաններ ե՞ն դրանք: Արդեն ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին ենք խոսում, ունենք հիանալի արձանագրություններ, ընտրյալ նախագահ, թշնամիների հաշվին հզորանալու պոտենցիալ ունեցող պետություն, ինչից ենք դժգոհում, այ մարդ, էս ի՜նչ թերարժեք ազգ ենք մենք, եկեք ձերբազատվենք էլի, վըյհ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այդ դեպքում, պետք չէ ինչ որ մեկին մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել, երբ հենց ինքներդ էլ մասնակցել եք կեղծման գործընթացին:


լա՞վ չեք կարողանում կարդալ, դուք որտե՞ղ կարդացիք, որ ես մասնակցել եմ կեղծման գործընթացին :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Թուրքը ով եղա՞վ, որ պիտի ստիպի մեզ հրաժարվել ազգային ցավոտ խնդրի ճանաչումից:*
> Տենց բան չկա, ժողովուրդ, թուրքը ճանաչելու է ցեղասպանությունը, *թուրքական շուկայի հաշվին էլ պետություն ենք հարստացնելու:*
> 
> Հենց թշնամուն օգտագործելով պիտի հզորանանք:


Լավ միտք էր Չամիչ ջան: Բայց մինչև սեց ջիգյարով հայտարարություններ անելը, պիտի համ էլ մի քիչ օբյեկտիվորեն գնահատենք, թե մենք ով ենք: 

Բայց մինչև մենքին անցնելը, մի հատ հիշենք, որ թուրքը էն ա, որ մեզ արդեն մի անգամ նենց ա ազգովի ցավացրել, որ տակից մինչև հիմա դուրս չենք գալիս: Մեկ էլ նախորդ դարի սկզբում արդեն հասցրել ա ստորագրել մի քանի համաձայնագրեր, որով Հայաստանից մնացել ա էս մի կտորը` չորս կողմից շրջափակված: Թուրքիան էն ա, որ մեկ շնչին ընկնող ՀՆԱ-ով Հայաստանին գերազանցում ա 4 անգամ, ու մեկ էլ էն ա, որ ՀՆԱ ծավալով աշխարհում 17-րդ երկիրն ա, իսկ Հայաստանը 126-րդն ա: 

Մենք էն ենք, որ ազգովի թուրքերի հետ բանակցելու ու մի բան ստորագրելու ուղարկում ենք կիսագրագետ Սերժին, որի վզին տաս հայի արյուն կա: Ձայների մեծամասնությամբ ա ընտրվել, թե փոքրամասնությամբ, հիմա ես ու դու չենք պարզելու ստեղ, բայց փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ մեր կողմից համաձայնագիրը ստորագրում ա մեկը, որի լեգիտիմությունը իրա երկրում ահագին մարդ կասկածի տակ ա դնում (կարող ա սխալվում ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում կասկածի տակ ա դնում), իսկ թուրքերի կողմից ստորագրում ա մեկը, որի լեգիտիմությունն իրա երկրում ոչ մեկը կասկածի տակ չի դնում:  

Մենք էն ենք, որ առանց բաց սահմանների էլ արդեն թուրքերին հարստացնում ենք մեր շուկայով: Ուզում ես մի հատ աչքի անցկացրու ու տես, թե փակ սահմաններով Հայաստանում որքան թուրքական ապրանք ա վաճառվում ու Թուրքիայում որքան հայկական ապրանք ա վաճառվում: Հիմա չգիտեմ, թե էտ ինչ հրաշք պիտի լինի, որ հանկարծ սահմանները բացվելուց հետո, թուրքերը գան ու իրանց սաղ ապրանքները հայկական շուկայից հավաքեն ու մեզ ասեն, էկեք ինչ ուզում եք թուրքական շուկայում վաճառեք, մենք էլ սրանից հետո մենակ հայկական ապրանք ենք գնելու: Էս էն դեպքում, եթե հայկական ապրանք հասկացությունը, բացի կաթ-մածուն-սմետանից, պիվից ու մի երկու սոկից, գոյություն ունի: Իսկ դրանից թուրքերն իմ իմանալով բոլ-բոլ ունեն:

----------

Ariadna (14.10.2009), Chuk (14.10.2009), Kuk (14.10.2009), Marduk (14.10.2009), Mephistopheles (14.10.2009), murmushka (14.10.2009), Tig (14.10.2009), Հայկօ (14.10.2009), Քամի (14.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

> Մենք էն ենք, որ ազգովի թուրքերի հետ բանակցելու ու մի բան ստորագրելու ուղարկում ենք կիսագրագետ Սերժին, որի վզին տաս հայի արյուն կա:


առնվազն 10...



> Էս էն դեպքում, եթե հայկական ապրանք հասկացությունը, բացի կաթ-մածուն-սմետանից, պիվից ու մի երկու սոկից, գոյություն ունի...


ուզում էիր ասել չունի..ավելի լավ կլիներ ես գրածներից "մի երկու սոկ"-նել հանեինք...

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Թուրք փորձագետ. «Տեսնում եք, ես արտասանեցի ցեղասպանություն»*




> Եթե դիտարկենք թուրքական լրատվամիջոցները որպես երկրում հասարակական կարծիքի ձևավորման և ներկայացման հիմնական գործոններից մեկը, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ Թուրքիայի հասարակայնությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ կողմ է Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը։ Այդ մասին, ինչպես հայտնում է Tert.am-ի թղթակիցը Բուրսայից, հայ գործընկերների հետ բանավեճի ժամանակ հայտնել է Գլոբալ քաղաքական միտումների կենտրոնի տնօրեն Մենսուր Աքգյունը։
> 
> Ըստ վերջինիս՝ ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները պետք է վավերացվեն և «որքան արագ, այնքան ավելի լավ»։
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, Աքգյունը նշել է, թե Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը, դիտարկելով 
> *Արձանագրությունները, հաշվի է առնելու մի քանի գործոններ.*
> 
> *«Նախ և առաջ, Ղարաբաղյան հարցը, հատկապես՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին հարող տարածքները, քանի որ դա անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի գոհացնենք Ադրբեջանին և երկրի ներսում ազգայնական ուժերին։ Վերջիններս դեմ են Հայաստանի հետ մերձեցմանը միմիայն իշխող կուսակցությանը հակադրվելու համար»,- նշել է փորձագետը։*
> 
> Թուրք խորհրդականների համար մեկ այլ կարևոր հարց է, ըստ Աքգյունի, տարածքային հավակնությունների հետ կապված վտանգը, որի «շուրջ ակնարկները պարբերաբար ջրի երես են դուրս գալիս»։
> ...


Tert.am
Դե դուք մեջից հազար կես եղեք , ասեք որ նախապայման չկա: Մարդը անկեղծ նշելա, որ սրանով և՛ ղարաբաղյան խնդիրնա դրվում, և՛ ցեղասպանության հարցը փակվում:
Էս մասը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիրա:



> պետք է պատրաստ լինեն, որ կարող են ի հայտ գալ պատմական նոր փաստեր

----------


## ministr

> պետք է պատրաստ լինեն, որ կարող են ի հայտ գալ պատմական նոր փաստեր


Այսինքն էդ "պատմական փաստերը" պատրաստած ունեն: Դեմ կտան ու ալե հոպ, ցեղասպանություն նիխտ, կպարզվի, որ մի բան էլ մենք ենք թուրք կոտորել Վանում, Սասունում... իսկ Մուսա լեռում Օսվենցիմ էինք սարքել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սա հատուկ այս ակումբի հայ թուրքական սահմանի "բացմամբ" խանդավառված ու մեր պետական այրերի քաղաքականությամբ հիացած անդամների համար… չեմ պնդում որ այսպես է եղել, բայց մեծ հավանականություն կա, հակառակ դեպքում ինչպես բացատրել Էձիկի խուճապը…




> Շաբաթ օրը հայ հանրությունը ուղիղ եթերում ականատես եղավ, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում միջազգային հարաբերությունների դեյթոնյան գործելաոճը, այսինքն` զաստավիտով պայմանագրեր ստորագրել տալը: Ըստ էության, հենց այդպես ստորագրվեցին հայ-թուրքական զույգ արձանագրությունները, եւ սրա մասին էր վկայում ոչ միայն ուղիղ եթեր հեռարձակվող դատարկ կադրը, այլեւ ստորագրումից հետո Խավիեր Սոլանայի կողմից Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի թշերը քաշելը, իբր` ապրես, խելոք բալիկ ես: Հայ հանրությանը Ցյուրիխում ստեղծված վիճակը այսպես է ներկայացվում. հայկական կողմին մտահոգել են այն ձեւակերպումները, որ ստորագրմանը հաջորդող բանավոր հայտարարությունների ժամանակ պատրաստվում էր հրապարակել Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարար Ահմեդ Դավուդօղլուն: Արդյունքում, այդ  հայտարարությունը եւ ընդհանրապես` որեւէ հայտարարություն չհնչեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից հետո: Ու հիմա առավել կարեւոր է հասկանալ, թե այդ ինչ ձեւակերպումների մասին է խոսքը, որից այնպես վախեցել էր Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը, որ փորձում էր հնարավորինս հեռու փախչել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման վայրից: Կասկածից վեր է, որ Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարարը փորձել է բարձրաձայնել այն պայմանավորվածությունների մասին, որ Թուրքիան ձեռք է բերել ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների հետ` ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման եւ մասնավորապես` ազատագրված տարածքները Ադրբեջանին վերադարձնելու ժամկետի շուրջ: Ու մինչ հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը դատարկ կադր էր հեռարձակում, CNN-ը բարձրաձայնում էր հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների եւ ԼՂ հարցի կարգավորման փոխկապակցվածության մասին: Իսկ ռուսական «ԹպրՑՌ» հեռուստաալիքը կիրակի առավոտյան ՌԴ ԱԳ նախարար Սերգեյ Լավրովի չհրապարակված հայտարարությունից մեկ տող մեջբերեց, ըստ որի` հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը օբյեկտիվորեն կնպաստի տարածաշրջանային մյուս կոնֆլիկտների կարգավորմանը: Եւ երբ համադրում ես փաստերը, հասկանալի է դառնում, որ հայկական կողմը, ի դեմս Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի, հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման նշանակված ժամից 15 պակաս է վերջնականապես գլխի ընկել, որ Թուրքերը սեպարատ պայմանավորվել են ԱՄՆ-ի, Ռուսաստանի եւ Ֆրանսիայի հետ, որ Թուրքիան ստորագրում է արձանագրությունները կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, սահմանը բացելու ֆորմալ պարտավորություն է ստանձնում` պայմանով, որ Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ-ն, Ֆրանսիան պարտավորվում են կոնկրետ ժամկետներում լուծել ազատագրված տարածքների վերադարձի հարցը: Ցյուրիխից փախչող Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանին բերման ենթարկեցին, Սերգեյ Լավրովը թղթի վրա խզբզած գրությամբ նրան հանձնարարեց ստորագրել արձանագրությունները, փոխարենը` հայկական կողմը հասավ նրան, որ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը չիմանա, չտեղեկանա այս խաղի իրական իմաստի մասին. սա իսկապես հզոր դիվանագիտական հաղթանակ է, «փառահեղ հաղթանակ»:          
> 
> ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ
> www.nikol.am


…այսինքն իրենց իսկ լեզվով ասած "քցել են տղեքին" *big time*

----------

Chuk (14.10.2009), Norton (14.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ինչ քցել, դու հեսա տես ոնց ենք հարստանում....  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցյուրիխյան ուրացումը
> 15:41 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը Ցյուրիխում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն այսօր գնահատեց. «Ցյուրիխյան ուրացում»:
> 
>  Իսկ, ինչու ուրացում' Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասաց. «Սա մի գործարք էր, որով Հայաստանը ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում զիջումների գնալու դիմաց ակնկալում է ստանալ բաց սահման: Ակնհայտ է, որ հայ-թուրքական պատմական հանձնաժողովի դրույթի շնորհիվ ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը, ըստ էության, հանվում է, փոխարենը Հայաստանը ստացել է սահմանը բացելու խոստում: Այս գործարքը անընդունելի է բարոյական տեսակետից»:
> 
> Զուրաբյանը գտնում է, որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրման հարցում ամբողջ ողբերգությունը այն է, որ Թուրքիան ստացավ գործարքի իր մասնաբաժինը' անկախ փաստաթղթի վավերացումից, մինչդեռ Հայաստանի ստանալիքը կախված է արձանագրությունների վավերացումից:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Տատ

> «Այսինքն' սահմանը կբացվի միայն այն դեպքում, երբ երկու երկրների խորհրդարանները կվավերացնեն արձանագրությունները:


Իսկ ուրիշ ինչպես էիք սպասում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ *այսինքն*: Ցանկացած թուղթ ուժի մեջ է մտնում վավերացումից հետո: Թե ես էլի սխալ եմ հասկանում :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ուրիշ ինչպես էիք սպասում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ *այսինքն*: Ցանկացած թուղթ ուժի մեջ է մտնում վավերացումից հետո: Թե ես էլի սխալ եմ հասկանում


Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, որ մենք շահում ենք միայն այդ վավերացման դեպքում, իսկ Թուրքիան արդեն իսկ շահել ա, եթե անգամ չվավերացվի: Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, որ մեր միակ շահը սահմանի բացումն ա, իսկ Թուրքիան այլ շահ ստացավ արդեն իսկ:

----------


## Տատ

> Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, որ մենք շահում ենք միայն այդ վավերացման դեպքում, իսկ Թուրքիան արդեն իսկ շահել ա, եթե անգամ չվավերացվի: Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, որ մեր միակ շահը սահմանի բացումն ա, իսկ Թուրքիան այլ շահ ստացավ արդեն իսկ:


Զուրաբյանն ասաց, որ շահել է...ու՞ր ա, որ շահել է, ինչ է շահել: Իրենց հետադարձ հայտարարությունը Ղարաբաղի մասին հենց իրենց ամբողջ շահույթը (բարի և հոգատար արևրլյան պարտնյորի) հետ գցեց՝ ցույց տալով, որ նրանք սուտ են ասում և պատրաստ չեն առանց նախապայմանի խոսելու:

Այսօր արդեն լսեցի, որ նրանք նորից Եվրոպա մտնելու հարց են դնում, իսկ նրանց դեմ է տրվում այս տարօրինակ ելույթը և քրդական, մամուլի 
ազատության և այլ ներքին հարցեր:

ինչ հեշտ ենք հավատում Թուրքի կամ ադրբեջանցու ասածին

----------


## Տատ

> ...Մենսուր Աքգյունը։
> 
> Ըստ վերջինիս՝ ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները պետք է վավերացվեն և «որքան արագ, այնքան ավելի լավ»։
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, Աքգյունը նշել է, թե Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը, դիտարկելով
> Արձանագրությունները, հաշվի է առնելու մի քանի գործոններ.


Պարզ չի՞: Մենք էլ պիտի հաշվի առնենք, ինչ մեզ է կարևոր:




> «Նախ և առաջ, Ղարաբաղյան հարցը, հատկապես՝ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին հարող տարածքները, քանի որ դա անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի գոհացնենք Ադրբեջանին և երկրի ներսում ազգայնական ուժերին։ *Վերջիններս դեմ են Հայաստանի հետ մերձեցմանը միմիայն իշխող կուսակցությանը հակադրվելու համար»,- նշել է փորձագետը։*


Հրաշալի նախադասություն: Գոհացնենք Ադրբեջանին, դրանից էլ պարզ պարտություն՞: Մենք էլ խառնվել ենք իրար:
Իսկ յուղոտը մեր մասին է: Դու մի ասի, նրանք էլ են այդ օրին:

----------


## Chuk

> Զուրաբյանն ասաց, որ շահել է...ու՞ր ա, որ շահել է, ինչ է շահել: Իրենց հետադարձ հայտարարությունը Ղարաբաղի մասին հենց իրենց ամբողջ շահույթը (բարի և հոգատար արևրլյան պարտնյորի) հետ գցեց՝ ցույց տալով, որ նրանք սուտ են ասում և պատրաստ չեն առանց նախապայմանի խոսելու:
> 
> Այսօր արդեն լսեցի, որ նրանք նորից Եվրոպա մտնելու հարց են դնում, իսկ նրանց դեմ է տրվում այս տարօրինակ ելույթը և քրդական, մամուլի 
> ազատության և այլ ներքին հարցեր:
> 
> ինչ հեշտ ենք հավատում Թուրքի կամ ադրբեջանցու ասածին


Տատ ջան, ուրեմն ինչքան էլ որ ասեն, որ այդ փաստաթղթերում ցեղասպանության հարց չկա, բոլոր լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչները (ամբողջ աշխարհի) հասկանում են, որ այդ հարցը քննարկվել ու *մեր երկիրը համաձայնվել է* ցեղասպանության հարցը պատմբանների հանձնաժողովով քննել:

Սա չափազանց լուրջ շահույթ է Թուրքիայի համար: Սա նշանակում է, որ մեր պետությունը կամովին կասկածի տակ է դրել ցեղասպանության փաստը, սա մեծագույն դիվիդենտ է Թուրքիայի համար, հիմք, որ ինքը երբևէ չճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, ու հիմք, որպես այլ պետություններում այդ ուղությամբ գործողությունները կա՛մ կանգնեցվեն, կա՛մ դանդաղեցվեն:

Ու սա պարզագույն ճշմարտություն ա, ցավոք երբեմն պարզագույն ճշմարտությունները չե(ն)ք տեսնում: Ու նկատիր, որ ես չեմ ասում, որ Թուրքիան էդպես ասեց: Ես ասում եմ, որ հիմա ամբողջ քաղաքականացված ու պրոցեսներից հասկացող աշխարհն է դա հասկանում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ռիսկը լավ բանա, եթե մարդ իրա վրայա հույսը դնում, ոչ թե սրա նրա, կամ դիպվածի (


Բա հենց սա էլ ՝ մեր հուսը մեր վրա դնելու շատ համապատասխան առիթ է:




> Որովհետև եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ էս գործընթացը Հայաստանին ձեռա տալիս, ապա դրան մենք չի որ հասնում ենք, այլ մեր ձեռից բռնած տանում են, իսկ դա պատկերը փոխումա:


Բոլոր փոքր տերությունների հարցերի կարգավորման գորըծնթացին, մեծ տերությունների մատը միշտ էլ խառն է: Յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ուզում է իր շահի բաժինը ունենալ: Հենց դրա համար էլ պետք է ակտիվ միջամտել տարվելիք գործընթացներին, որպեսզի չստացվի, որ առանց մեզ հարցեր լուծեցին, մինչ մենք վախվորած, պասիվ դիրքերում ննջում էինք:




> Գործը ձեռնարկելուց պետքա մտածել նաև տապալման տարբերակի մասին; Իսկ էս գործի տապալումը մեզ համար շատ վտանգավոր կարողա լինի:


Համաձայն եմ, պետք է զինվել առողջ զգուշավորությամբ, այլ ոչ թե վատատեսական կանխագուշակությունների դիրք բռնել:

----------


## Տատ

Մեր երկիրը չի համաձայնվել: ՍՍ ասում է, որ այդ հարցը երբեք չի խաղարկվելու: Օրինակ՛ ինչու չհավատալ նրան և հավատալ թուրքին:



> Այժմ, երբ գործի կարող են անցնել գիտնականները, հայ և թուրք հասարակությունը, ինչպես նաև սփյուռքահայությունը, որը ձևավորվել է Թուրքիայի երբեմնի բնակիչներից, պետք է պատրաստ լինեն, որ կարող են ի հայտ գալ պատմական նոր փաստեր»,- նշել է կենտրոնի տնօրենը։


Եվ մենք սարսափում ենք, որ այդ փաստերը մեր դեմ պիտի լինեն՞: Ախր, ինչու՞: Թող դուրս գան: Թող նաև քրդերի ու ասսորիների փաստերը դուրս գան:
Նոր փաստեր մեզ էլ չեն խանգարի: Թե վախենում եք...

----------

Չամիչ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրենց հետադարձ հայտարարությունը Ղարաբաղի մասին հենց իրենց ամբողջ շահույթը (բարի և հոգատար արևրլյան պարտնյորի) հետ գցեց՝ ցույց տալով, որ նրանք սուտ են ասում և պատրաստ չեն առանց նախապայմանի խոսելու:


Տատ, ուրեմն բոլորը գիտեին, այդ թվում դու ու ես, որ իրանք նախապայմաններով են խոսում, այդ թվում գիտեր դա Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Բայց գնաց դրան: Մի պահ կանգ առ ու մտածիր թե ինչու: Իսկ երբ որ այդ հարցը փաստաթղթերը կվավերացվեն, համոզված եղիր, որ Սերժը վերջնական համաձայնվել է այդ նախապայմաններին, որնց արդեն իսկ համաձայնվել է, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում հավատալ, որովհետև շատ հարցերի նայում ես փակ աչքերով:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեր երկիրը չի համաձայնվել: ՍՍ ասում է, որ այդ հարցը երբեք չի խաղարկվելու: Օրինակ՛ ինչու չհավատալ նրան և հավատալ թուրքին:


Տատ ջան, ես Սերժ Սարգսյանին հավատալու նույնքան չունեմ, որքան չունեմ հավատալու թուրքերին, ու ես նայում եմ փաստերին, այլ կերպ ասած անում եմ էն, ինչը դու ոչ մի կերպ չես անում:

Երբ մենք գոռում ու հայտարարում էինք, կոկորդ էինք պատռում, որ Թուրքիան նախապայմաններ է դրել, Սերժն էլի ասում էր որ էդպիսի բան չկա: Հիմա գոնե տեսե՞լ ես որ կա, տեսել ես, որ մեր չՆախագահը ստում էր, ստում ամենաստոր կերպով: Հիմա էլ է ստում: Ինքն իր համաձայնությունը վաղուց է տվել: Դրա դեմը մենակ ժողովուրդը կառնի, բայց մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե քո նման կույր չհավատան Սերժի խոսքերին ու ոտի կանգնեն, հակառակ դեպքում փաստի առաջ են(ք) կանգնելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Եվ մենք սարսափում ենք, որ այդ փաստերը մեր դեմ պիտի լինեն՞: Ախր, ինչու՞: Թող դուրս գան: Թող նաև քրդերի ու ասսորիների փաստերը դուրս գան:
> Նոր փաստեր մեզ էլ չեն խանգարի: Թե վախենում եք...


Տատս, սիրելիս, ճիշտ ես ասում:
Արդար հանձնաժողովում մենք վախենալու չունենք:

Իսկ էստեղ ունենք, որտև էս դեպքում փաստերը չեն հաղթելու, ուժն է հաղթելու: Դու ուժե՞ղ ես: Դու կարո՞ղ ես հաղթել: Չէ, դու պարտության պարտությման հետևից ես տանում (Դու ասելով երկիրը նկատի ունեմ):

Եթե վաղը անգամ այդ հանձնաժողովի մեջ մտած հայ պատմաբաններին առնեն, գլխի՞դ ես, չէ՞, տալու:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, ուրեմն բոլորը գիտեին, այդ թվում դու ու ես, որ իրանք նախապայմաններով են խոսում, այդ թվում գիտեր դա Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Բայց գնաց դրան: Մի պահ կանգ առ ու մտածիր թե ինչու: Իսկ երբ որ այդ հարցը փաստաթղթերը կվավերացվեն, համոզված եղիր, որ Սերժը վերջնական համաձայնվել է այդ նախապայմաններին, որնց արդեն իսկ համաձայնվել է, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում հավատալ, որովհետև շատ հարցերի նայում ես փակ աչքերով:


Ես փակում եմ աչքերս, երբ այստեղ և ընդհանրապես ազգովի քննարկվում է Նալբանդյանի դեմքի արտահայտությունը ստորագրման պահին, մանավանդ՝ երբ ազգային ծանր հետևանքներն են բացատրվում դրանով:
Էձիկը չէր ժպտում՝ որեմն վիճակը ք.. է: Էձիկը ժպտում էր (էդ սրիկան դեռ ժպտալ կարող է) , այսինքն վիճակը ք.. է: Թուրքի ժպիտը տեսեք (նրանք հասան ինչի ուզում էին), Լավրովի զապիսկան կարդացեք, Քլինթոնի օձ ժպիտը նայեք (էդ մեկը մամաս էր ասում :Jpit: ...Եվ մեզ համար ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Այն ինչ այդ թղթերում չկա, նույնպես ստորագրվել է, համաձայնվել ենք, ծախել ենք, հրաժարվել ենք:

Եվ ինչ որ մեկը ինձ էմոցիոնալ մոտեցման մեջ է մեղադրում...

Բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ՄԻ լսեք, ինչ են բացատրում ստորագրողները: Եվ բարեբախտաբար, նրանք ամեն բան չեն բացատրում, որովհետև մենք հենց ինքներս կփչացնենք մեր փակ քարտերը:
Սերժին հանեցիք, հաջորդը հուսով եմ նույնպես ամեն բան չի ասի:

----------


## Տատ

> Տ
> Երբ մենք գոռում ու հայտարարում էինք, կոկորդ էինք պատռում, որ Թուրքիան նախապայմաններ է դրել, Սերժն էլի ասում էր որ էդպիսի բան չկա: Հիմա գոնե տեսե՞լ ես որ կա, տեսել ես, որ մեր չՆախագահը ստում էր, ստում ամենաստոր կերպով:


Չուկ, դու ոչ մի տարբերություն չե՞ս տեսնում բանավոր խոսակցության (նախապայման, պահանջ և այլն) և գրավոր փաստաթողթի մեջ:
Ես հիմա էլ չեմ տեսնում որ նախապայման կա վավերագրված, փաստայնացված:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես փակում եմ աչքերս, երբ այստեղ և ընդհանրապես ազգովի քննարկվում է Նալբանդյանի դեմքի արտահայտությունը ստորագրման պահին, մանավանդ՝ երբ ազգային ծանր հետևանքներն են բացատրվում դրանով:
> Էձիկը չէր ժպտում՝ որեմն վիճակը ք.. է: Էձիկը ժպտում էր (էդ սրիկան դեռ ժպտալ կարող է) , այսինքն վիճակը ք.. է: Թուրքի ժպիտը տեսեք (նրանք հասան ինչի ուզում էին), Լավրովի զապիսկան կարդացեք, Քլինթոնի օձ ժպիտը նայեք (էդ մեկը մամաս էր ասում...Եվ մեզ համար ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Այն ինչ այդ թղթերում չկա, նույնպես ստորագրվել է, համաձայնվել ենք, ծախել ենք, հրաժարվել ենք:
> 
> Եվ ինչ որ մեկը ինձ էմոցիոնալ մոտեցման մեջ է մեղադրում...
> 
> Բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ՄԻ լսեք, ինչ են բացատրում ստորագրողները: Եվ բարեբախտաբար, նրանք ամեն բան չեն բացատրում, որովհետև մենք հենց ինքներս կփչացնենք մեր փակ քարտերը:
> Սերժին հանեցիք, հաջորդը հուսով եմ նույնպես ամեն բան չի ասի:


Տատս, սիրելիս, Էձիկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը ընդամենը հերթական ա ապացույցն է, ապացույցների հսկայական ու հոծ շղթայի մի փոքրիկ կլորիկը, ինչի՞ հանկարծ դրա վրա կանգ առար: Ու՞ր է մնացածը: Միթե Սերժի շփոթված «ես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են ստորագրել, եթե չեն վավերացնելու» նախադասությունը քո համար խոսուն փաստ չէ, միթե՞ համանախագահող երկրների ներկայացուցիչների ներկայությունը խոսուն փաստ չի, միթե՞ Հիլարի Քլինթոնի հայտարարությունը «Ես գնացի Նալբանդյանին ավտոյով բերեցի: Ճանապարհին ո՞վ էր շատ խոսում: Ես» քեզ համար բավարար չի, միթե՞ Լավրովի հայտարարությունը բավարար չի, միթե՞ Սերժի լեգիտիմ չլինելը, նրա բազում հանգամանքներից ելնելով կախում ունենալու փաստը բավարար չի, միթե ԼՂ բանակցությունները գաղտնազերծված հատվածներն ու պրոցեսի արագ ընթացքը բավարար չեն... Ինչի՞ն ես նայում: Ախր քաղաքականությունը հավատալու տեղ չի: Պետք է կարողանաս պրոցեսներին նայել:

Թե չէ Սերժիկին շատ եմ ուզում հավատալ, օրինակ երբ ասում է, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա... էնքան եմ ուզում հավատամ, բայց ախր տղերքը նստած են, է, Տատս:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բայց մինչև մենքին անցնելը, մի հատ հիշենք, որ թուրքը էն ա, որ մեզ արդեն մի անգամ նենց ա ազգովի ցավացրել, որ տակից մինչև հիմա դուրս չենք գալիս


Եվ ի՞նչ, շարունակե՞նք թուրքաֆոբիայով տառապել: Սսկված ծպտուն չհանենք, քանի դեռ նոր հարվածի չե՞նք արժանացել: Պարտվողական մտածելակերպից արժի որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել:
Հերիք չի 2 միլոն հայ են կոտորել, մի բան էլ սահման են փակու՞մ:  Թող սահմանն էլ բացեն, իրենց գործած մեղքերի համար էլ հատուցեն:




> Մենք էն ենք, որ ազգովի թուրքերի հետ բանակցելու ու մի բան ստորագրելու ուղարկում ենք կիսագրագետ Սերժին, որի վզին տաս հայի արյուն կա:


Տրիբուն ջան, հավանաբար, վարկաբեկելով ինչ որ լուրջ հարցե՞ր ես ուզում լուծել: Չեմ կարծում,որ վարկաբեկելը կամ անվայել բառերով անվանելը ինձ կամ քեզ  ինչ որ օգուտ տա:




> Մենք էն ենք, որ առանց բաց սահմանների էլ արդեն թուրքերին հարստացնում ենք մեր շուկայով: Ուզում ես մի հատ աչքի անցկացրու ու տես, թե փակ սահմաններով Հայաստանում որքան թուրքական ապրանք ա վաճառվում ու Թուրքիայում որքան հայկական ապրանք ա վաճառվում: Հիմա չգիտեմ, թե էտ ինչ հրաշք պիտի լինի, որ հանկարծ սահմանները բացվելուց հետո, թուրքերը գան ու իրանց սաղ ապրանքները հայկական շուկայից հավաքեն ու մեզ ասեն, էկեք ինչ ուզում եք թուրքական շուկայում վաճառեք, մենք էլ սրանից հետո մենակ հայկական ապրանք ենք գնելու: Էս էն դեպքում, եթե հայկական ապրանք հասկացությունը, բացի կաթ-մածուն-սմետանից, պիվից ու մի երկու սոկից, գոյություն ունի: Իսկ դրանից թուրքերն իմ իմանալով բոլ-բոլ ունեն:


Տրիբուն ջան, տեսնում ես, որ սահմանի փակ լինելը հայերին հետ չի պահում թուրքիա գնալուց ու ապրանք բերել վաճառելուց: Իսկ թուրքը, ոչ մի ապրանք չի բերում ստեղ վաճառում, հայերն են այդ գործը ձեռնարկում: Էլ ի՞նչ են սահմանի բացմանը դեմ խոսում, երբ իրականում ոչ մի սահման էլ չկա:

Իսկ եթե մենք կասկածենք մեր պետության հզորացման վրա, հենց տենց էլ կլինի: Պետք է ջանք գործադրենք, մրցակցությանը դիմակայող ինչ որ ապրանքներ ստեղծենք, այլ ոչ թե նստենք ու  ինքնախարազանամբ զբաղվենք, թե մենք բանի պետք չենք:
Թուրքը բանի պետք եղավ մենք ո՞չ, դե ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի մի բանից կառչելու երբ դա արժեք չի ներկայացնում:

----------


## Տատ

> Տ
> Եթե վաղը անգամ այդ հանձնաժողովի մեջ մտած հայ պատմաբաններին առնեն,


Ուրեմն, մեզ հասնում ա

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ոչ մի տարբերություն չե՞ս տեսնում բանավոր խոսակցության (նախապայման, պահանջ և այլն) և գրավոր փաստաթողթի մեջ:
> Ես հիմա էլ չեմ տեսնում որ նախապայման կա վավերագրված, փաստայնացված:


Տատ, սիրելիս, փաստաթղթերը կարդացել ես  :Smile: 
Դե հիմա արի նորից կարդա: Այնտեղ կան լղոզված մտքեր, օրինակ հանձնաժողովի հետ կապված, որոնք կարող ես այսպես ներկայացնել, կարող ես այնպես: Բայց այ բանավոր խոսքը ցույց է տալիս, թե ոնց պետք է պատկերացնես: Եթե իհարկե աչքերդ չես փակում:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես կուռ փաստաթուղթ բոլոր վտանգների դեմն առնում ա, իսկ սենց լյա-լյա, լյու-լյու փաստաթուղթը ստեղծում ա բոլոր հիմքերը ուժեղ կողմին իր բոլոր պահանջները պարտադրել:

Հիմա հարց, Տատ ջան: Գուշակիր մեկ փորձից. ոչ լեգիտիմի ներկայացրած կողմն ուժե՞ղն է, թե՞ թույլը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն, մեզ հասնում ա


Իհարկե հասնում ա, Տատ, սիրելիս, եթե հիմիկվանից հավատանք Սերժի խոսքերին, ով բազում անգամներ ապացուցել ա, որ իր խոսքին հավատալը սխալ ա, բայց դե եթե շարունակում ենք աչքներս փակ ու երջանիկ ժպիտով հավատալ, ուրեմն այո՛, հասնում ա  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Բա հենց սա էլ ՝ մեր հուսը մեր վրա դնելու շատ համապատասխան առիթ է:


Չամիչ ջան, ոնց ես կարծում մենք մեր գլխու ենք սկսել էս ամեն ինչը? Պատահական Թուրքիան ու Հայաստանը հայտնվեցին ֆուտբոլի աշխարհի առաջնության ընտրական փուլի մի խմբում? Եթե մենք մեր գլխու լինեինք Ցյուրիխում կլիներ Նալբանդյանը, թուրքը մեկ էլ էն շվեյցայրացին: Մեր կառավարությունն իրա գլխու բաներ անումա ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀՀ սահմաններում, էն էլ նայած ժամանակ:




> Բոլոր փոքր տերությունների հարցերի կարգավորման գորըծնթացին, մեծ տերությունների մատը միշտ էլ խառն է: Յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ուզում է իր շահի բաժինը ունենալ: Հենց դրա համար էլ պետք է ակտիվ միջամտել տարվելիք գործընթացներին, որպեսզի չստացվի, որ առանց մեզ հարցեր լուծեցին, մինչ մենք վախվորած, պասիվ դիրքերում ննջում էինք:


Մատը խառն է? Ինչ մատ, ոտից գլուխ իրենք են չափում ձևում պրոցեսը: Մենք էլ փորձում ենք իրենց չափած ձևածների տարբերությունների վրա խաղեր տալ: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում ստացվեց, որ առանց մեզ թուրքերն ու էն մնացած հավաքվածները հարց էին լուծել, ու վերջին պահին դեմ տվել: Չես հավատում մի հատ էլ նայի Նալբանդյանի դեմքին: Եթե կառավարությունը սկսումա ամեն ինչին ասել "այո" ապա դա վերջը մոտեցնումա: Գորբաչովի ու Միլոշևիչի վարած քաղաքականությունն էլ թարմ օրինակ: Մեկը իրան դրեց բեսամթ դեմոկրատի տեղ, ու սկսեց վերակառուցում անել: Ռեյգանի հետ ախպերություն սկսվեց ու սաղ աշխարհը ծափ էր տալիս: Ով էր մինչև էդ տենց շակալադնի հարաբերությունների մեջ եղել ամերիկացու (թշնամու) հետ? Ոչ ոք, միայն առաջադեմ Գորբաչովն էր էդքան "ֆայմել": Որոշեց որ ինքը էն պատմանական դեմքնա, որ պտի սառը պատերազմի վերջը տա: Գերմանիայի պատ փլեց, զորքերը Աֆղանստանից հանեց, երկրի ռազմական ուժը պակասեցրեց... ու ինչ հիմա ապրում ենք դեմոկրատական սովետական միությունում? Չէ իրոք լուծեց էդ սառը պատերազմի հարցը, բայց միայն իր հաշվին: Մարդուն ասին, արի դու ցրի Վարշավյան պայմանագիրը, մենք էլ ցրենք ՆԱՏՕ-ն: Այլևս չկան ոչ միությունը, ոչ էլ Գորբաչովը: Ամբախ-զամբախ զոհողությունների արդյունք: 
 Միլոշևիչին Դեյտոնում դեմ տվեցին պայմանագիր: Մարդը սկսեց ազգին համոզել, եկեք էս մի հողը տանք, որ մնացածը պահենք: Ու ինչ պահեցին? Հազար տարվա սերբական հող Կոսովոն, որտեղ հարյուր հազարավոր իրենց մահն էին գտել, երբ ուզեցել էին զավթել, ՆԻԶԱՇՏՈ հայտնվեց մուսուլմանների ձեռքին:

Նենց որ ամեն մեկը իր բաժինը կվերցնի, արխային, իսկ մեր բաժինը ինչպես միշտ փայ կդառնա հազար ու մի շուն ու գելի (ի դեմս ռուսների, եվրոպաների, ամերիկաների), որովհետև մենք մեզնից բան չենք ներկայացնում:




> Համաձայն եմ, պետք է զինվել առողջ զգուշավորությամբ, այլ ոչ թե վատատեսական կանխագուշակությունների դիրք բռնել:


Զգում ես ուրա հասել, որ զգուշավորությունը արդեն վատատեսությունա դառել?
Սենց օրինակ բերեմ, երբ մեկը քայլում է գետի լպրծուն քարերի վրայով, ասում ենք զգույշ կսայթաքես կընկնես հավես ունես թրջվելու? Իսկ երբ մեկը ձորի բերանով է քայլում, ասում ենք զգույշ, կընկնես կսատկես...

Հիմա ինչ քո ասելով երկրորդ դեպքում էլ պետք է ասենք զգույշ, կարողա ընկնես ձորը շորերդ կկեղտոտվի?

----------


## Chuk

> Տրիբուն ջան, տեսնում ես, որ սահմանի փակ լինելը հայերին հետ չի պահում թուրքիա գնալուց ու ապրանք բերել վաճառելուց: Իսկ թուրքը, ոչ մի ապրանք չի բերում ստեղ վաճառում, հայերն են այդ գործը ձեռնարկում: Էլ ի՞նչ են սահմանի բացմանը դեմ խոսում, երբ իրականում ոչ մի սահման էլ չկա:


Չամիչ ջան, կարծում եմ, որ տեղյակ չես, որ Տրիբունը, ինչպես և ես, սահմանը բացելու կողմնակից ենք:

Բայց այ որ դու պրոցեսներին ուշադրություն չես դարձնում, ես տեսնում եմ: Խոսքը չի գնում սահմանը բացելու կամ չբացելու մասին, խոսքը գնում ա մեթոդների մասին:

----------

Տրիբուն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ուրեմն, մեզ հասնում ա


Ժողովուրդ ջան, թուրքիայում ցեղասպանության հարցի մասին խոսելը քրեորեն պատժելի է,նրանք հենց իրենց օրենքից ելնելով իրավունք չունեն ցեղասպանության մասին խոսելու: Երբ կվերանայեն սեփական օրենքները այն ժամանակ արդեն խոսելու բան էլ չի լինի: :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Միթե Սերժի շփոթված «ես չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են ստորագրել, եթե չեն վավերացնելու» նախադասությունը քո համար խոսուն փաստ չէ,


Շատ խոսուն է: Առանց _շփոթված_ի: Խորամանկ աղվեսի (գուցե և ղարաբաղցու) քայլ: Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ նա հիմա հիստերիկ կոչեր անի՞:

Բետոնի պատն իհարկե կարելի է գլխով քանդել, սկզբից մենակ փորձել, հետո ասելով՝ որ հազար հոգի միանգամից խփենք՝ կքանդվի:
Իսկ կարելի է կռանալ, նայել տակը մի երկու քար չկա՞, որ կամաց-կամաց փորես հանես, ամբողջ պատը ինքը կփլուզվի: Բայց էն գետնին պառկողին հաստատ վեհ հեղափոխականները քացով կտան « Ինչ ես անում, հլա շուտ վեր կաց, մեզ խայտառակ արեցիր, մենք ցեխի մեջ պառկողը չենք»

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իհարկե հասնում ա, Տատ, սիրելիս, եթե հիմիկվանից հավատանք Սերժի խոսքերին, ով բազում անգամներ ապացուցել ա, որ իր խոսքին հավատալը սխալ ա, բայց դե եթե շարունակում ենք աչքներս փակ ու երջանիկ ժպիտով հավատալ, ուրեմն այո՛, հասնում ա


Հիմքեր չունենք չհավատալու, թուրքերը նախապայմանների լեզվով խոսելու փորձեր արեցին, ինչը կանխվեց: Հետագա բոլոր այս կարգի փորձերը նույնպես կկանխվեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ խոսուն է: Առանց _շփոթված_ի: Խորամանկ աղվեսի (գուցե և ղարաբաղցու) քայլ: Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ նա հիմա հիստերիկ կոչեր անի՞:
> 
> Բետոնի պատն իհարկե կարելի է գլխով քանդել, սկզբից մենակ փորձել, հետո ասելով՝ որ հազար հոգի միանգամից խփենք՝ կքանդվի:
> Իսկ կարելի է կռանալ, նայել տակը մի երկու քար չկա՞, որ կամաց-կամաց փորես հանես, ամբողջ պատը ինքը կփլուզվի: Բայց էն գետնին պառկողին հաստատ վեհ հեղափոխականները քացով կտան « Ինչ ես անում, հլա շուտ վեր կաց, մեզ խայտառակ արեցիր, մենք ցեխի մեջ պառկողը չենք»


Հա, Տատ ջան, շա՜տ խորամանկ ա: Իրա հետ գնացեք «Առա՜ջ Հայաստան»: Ոչինչ որ դեմներդ ձոր ա, դուք գնացեք  :Smile: 




> Հիմքեր չունենք չհավատալու, թուրքերը նախապայմանների լեզվով խոսելու փորձեր արեցին, ինչը կանխվեց: Հետագա բոլոր այս կարգի փորձերը նույնպես կկանխվեն:


Չամիչ ջան, ասում ես հիմք չունենք չհավատալու:
Շատ լավ:
Քեզ շատ պարզ հարց եմ տալիս, որից պարզ կլինի, ես քո հետ քննարկումը շարունակելու կարիք ունե՞մ, թե՞ ոչ:

Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞:
Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ պատասխան, կամ կա, կամ չկա:

Միայն հիշեցնեմ, որ Սերժը պնդում է, որ չկան:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, սիրելիս, փաստաթղթերը կարդացել ես 
> Դե հիմա արի նորից կարդա: Այնտեղ կան լղոզված մտքեր, օրինակ հանձնաժողովի հետ կապված, որոնք կարող ես այսպես ներկայացնել, կարող ես այնպես: Բայց այ բանավոր խոսքը ցույց է տալիս, թե ոնց պետք է պատկերացնես:


Ու՞մը: Թուրքի բանավոր խոսքը ցույց է տալիս թե ոնց է նա ներկայացնում: Հայինը ցույց է տալիս, թե ոնց ենք մենք տեսնում հարցը: Ընդհամենը: Էրդողանի ասածն ինձ չի հուշում, թե ոնց պիտի ես պատկերացնեմ:
Զգայուն ենք շատ:



> Հիմա հարց, Տատ ջան: Գուշակիր մեկ փորձից. ոչ լեգիտիմի ներկայացրած կողմն ուժե՞ղն է, թե՞ թույլը:


 Գյուլին ի նկատի ունե՞ս: Ես վստահ չեմ, որ նա իր երկրում լեգիտիմ է համարվում, թաքուն մտավորական շրջաններում: Թուրքական ընտրություններում կեղծիք չկա՞ :Shok: : Բայց նա այնպես է խեղդում իր ժողովրդի ձայնը, որ ՍՍ չէր էլ երազի, դրա համար ոչ մի բողոք դուրս չի գալիս: 
Բացի դրանից, նրա Ադրբեջանական սիրալիրությունները միայն իր դիրքի թուլությունն են ապացուցում, որն ինքը փորյում է ազգայնական ճառերով ամրացնել, այդ քարտը անսխալ գործում է միշտ, բոլորի համար:
Թուրքիայի ուժը լեգիտիմության մեջ չէ: 
Չամիչը ճիշտ էր, մենք ընդունակ չենք ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը: Հիմա որ ՀԱԿի թեկնածուն 51, 8 տոկոսով ընտրվի նախագահ, էն 47,2 տոկոսը (որ ահագին մարդ է) պետք է սուս ու փուս համաձայնվի չէ, դա դեմոկրատիա է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու՞մը: Թուրքի բանավոր խոսքը ցույց է տալիս թե ոնց է նա ներկայացնում: Հայինը ցույց է տալիս, թե ոնց ենք մենք տեսնում հարցը: Ընդհամենը: Էրդողանի ասածն ինձ չի հուշում, թե ոնց պիտի ես պատկերացնեմ:
> Զգայուն ենք շատ:
>  Գյուլին ի նկատի ունե՞ս: Ես վստահ չեմ, որ նա իր երկրում լեգիտիմ է համարվում, թաքուն մտավորական շրջաններում: Թուրքական ընտրություններում կեղծիք չկա՞: Բայց նա այնպես է խեղդում իր ժողովրդի ձայնը, որ ՍՍ չէր էլ երազի, դրա համար ոչ մի բողոք դուրս չի գալիս: 
> Բացի դրանից, նրա Ադրբեջանական սիրալիրությունները միայն իր դիրքի թուլությունն են ապացուցում, որն ինքը փորյում է ազգայնական ճառերով ամրացնել, այդ քարտը անսխալ գործում է միշտ, բոլորի համար:
> Թուրքիայի ուժը լեգիտիմության մեջ չէ: 
> Չամիչը ճիշտ էր, մենք ընդունակ չենք ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը: Հիմա որ ՀԱԿի թեկնածուն 51, 8 տոկոսով ընտրվի նախագահ, էն 47,2 տոկոսը (որ ահագին մարդ է) պետք է սուս ու փուս համաձայնվի չէ, դա դեմոկրատիա է:


Տատ ջան, իհարկե մենք չենք կարող ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը, եթե այդ մեծամասնության գոյությունը կասկածի տակ է:

Մի հարց էլ քեզ. նախագահական ընտրությունները կեղծվե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:

Նայիր, ես չեմ հարցնում, թե ով է ավելի շատ ձայն հավաքել: Իմ հարցը շատ պարզ ու կոնկրետ է. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում 2008 թ.-ին իշխանության կողմից ընտրությունները կեղծվե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, իհարկե մենք չենք կարող ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը, եթե այդ մեծամասնության գոյությունը կասկածի տակ է:
> 
> Մի հարց էլ քեզ. նախագահական ընտրությունները կեղծվե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Նայիր, ես չեմ հարցնում, թե ով է ավելի շատ ձայն հավաքել: Իմ հարցը շատ պարզ ու կոնկրետ է. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում 2008 թ.-ին իշխանության կողմից ընտրությունները կեղծվե՞լ են, թե՞ ոչ:


Այո: Եվ ոչ միայն 2008:
Եվ ՍՍ չի կանխել կաշառակերությունը: Եվ համմերները քշում են Երևանում: Եվ  այդ ամենն է, որ քեզ թույլ չի տալիս ( իհարկե իրավունքով) տեսնել նրա թուրքական «երկխոսության» հաջող կողմերը: Չեմ բացառում, որ անհաջողն էլ կա, ես չեմ պնդում, ինչպես դու(ք) որ 1000 տոկոս ամեն բան գիտեմ: Բայց հաջողը ես օրինակ ԼՏՊ ի մոտ կարող եմ տեսնել ու համաձայնվել: իսկ դու արդեն ոչինչ չես տեսնում, բացի ոչ լիգիտիմ ու իմիտացիա խոսքերից:




> Ոչինչ որ դեմներդ ձոր ա, դուք գնացեք


Իսկ եթե բետոնի պատէ՞: Գլուխներս պարզ ու ուղիղ գնանք կոտրենք՞:

----------

Չամիչ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տատ ջան, իհարկե մենք չենք կարող ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը, եթե այդ մեծամասնության գոյությունը կասկածի տակ է:


Եվ ինչո՞վ է ԼՏՊ-ն Սերժից առավել, որ ձայների մեծամասնությունը հենց ինքը պետք է հավաքի:

Եվ մի դիտարկում էլ, եթե ասում ենք, որ ԼՏՊ- լավը չէ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Սերժին լավն ենք համարում, պարզապես Սերժը չարիքի փոքրագույնն է: :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ետ մեեեծ հարցա ովա չարյաց փոքրագույնը, շատ շատերի կարծիքով էլ հակառակ պատկերնա, բայց ավելի լավա թեմայից չշեղվենք, քանի որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ու ներքինը իրար հետ շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեն :Wink:  
Մեկի վերաբերյալ արված պնդումները մյուսով հիմնավորելը ճիշտ չի: Ներքինով որ նայենք, ինչ պայմանգիր էլ իշխանությունները որ ստորագրեին պետքա նույն վերաբերմունքը ցուցաբերվեր...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ ինչո՞վ է ԼՏՊ-ն Սերժից առավել, որ ձայների մեծամասնությունը հենց ինքը պետք է հավաքի:


Իսկ ինչո՞վ առավել չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ետ մեեեծ հարցա ովա չարյաց փոքրագույնը, շատ շատերի կարծիքով էլ հակառակ պատկերնա, բայց ավելի լավա թեմայից չշեղվենք, քանի որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ու ներքինը իրար հետ շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բաներ ունեն 
> Մեկի վերաբերյալ արված պնդումները մյուսով հիմնավորելը ճիշտ չի: Ներքինով որ նայենք, ինչ պայմանգիր էլ իշխանությունները որ ստորագրեին պետքա նույն վերաբերմունքը ցուցաբերվեր...


Վան, արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ներքինի շարունակությունն ա ու իրար հետ սերտորեն են կապված :Wink:  Նույն վերաբերմունքը կարող է ցուցաբերվել. բավական է, որ ժողովուրդը էս մեկի նման դուրս գա ու ասի, որ համաձայն չէ տվյալ պայմանագրի վավերացնելուն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կարողա արտաքինը ներքինի շարունակություննա, բայց իր էությամբ լռիվ այլ դաշտա: Շատ ու շատ դիկտատորներ ազգի համար 100 անգամ ավելի շատ օգուտ են բերել, քան դեմոկրատները: Կամ նույն ԱՄՆ, որը ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ դեմոկրատիայի չափանիշա ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, իսկ արտաքինում ամենից շատնա խախտումներ անում:
Աստղ ջան, գիտես վերաբերմունքս նախագահի լեգիտիմության վերաբերյալ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում դա չի կարող հիմնավորում լինել այն պնդումների, որ արձանագրությունները հայկական կողմի պարտությունն են: Ես համոզված եմ, որ նույն Լևոնը այս պայմանագրի նման փաստաթղթի դեմ չէր լինի իր նախագահության դեպքում: Հնարավորա ավելի գրագետ ձևակերպումներ լինեին, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ դրանք մեծ բան չեն փոխում: 
Ես էլ շատ կուզեի որ ընտրված նախագահը ստորագրեր նման փաստաթղթեր, բայց հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:
Եթե մեր ազգը վախումա, որ չի կարողանա ապացուցել բազմիցս ապացուցված ու հանրահայտ փաստը` ցեղասպանությունը, ու մտածումա, որ թուրքերը ենքան կան, որ դրա հակառակը ապացուցեն, ուրեմն հենց ետ էլ մեզ հասնումա: Նույն բաննա ոնց որ մեկը դեմդ տունդ վառի, սաղ տենան ետ, բայց վախենաս ետ վառողի դեմ դուս գաս ու ասես որը որից հետոյա: Բա պարզ չի ետքանից հետո վառողը ասելու տենց բան չի եղել?

----------

Չամիչ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գյուլին ի նկատի ունե՞ս: Ես վստահ չեմ, որ նա իր երկրում լեգիտիմ է համարվում, թաքուն մտավորական շրջաններում: Թուրքական ընտրություններում կեղծիք չկա՞: Բայց նա այնպես է խեղդում իր ժողովրդի ձայնը, որ ՍՍ չէր էլ երազի, դրա համար ոչ մի բողոք դուրս չի գալիս: 
> Բացի դրանից, նրա Ադրբեջանական սիրալիրությունները միայն իր դիրքի թուլությունն են ապացուցում, որն ինքը փորյում է ազգայնական ճառերով ամրացնել, այդ քարտը անսխալ գործում է միշտ, բոլորի համար:
> Թուրքիայի ուժը լեգիտիմության մեջ չէ:


Թուրքիայի ընտրությունները շատ նուրբ կողմ ունեն. եթե բանակը չխառնվի ընտրություններին, կհաղթեն իսլամիստները: Բայց քանի որ Թուրքիան գնում է ]դեմոկրատացման ուղիով, ապա մտավորական խավը, ուշադրություն դարձրեք՝ մտավորական, որը մեզ մոտ չկա, որոշել է, որ թեկուզ զենքի սպառնալիքով երկրում պետք է իշխեն դեմոկրատները... բայց ոչ երբեք իսլամիստները: Այսինքն՝ եթե Թուրքիայում բանակի խառնվելը դրական դեր է կատարում, որովհետև այսօրվա Թուրքիան չես համեմատի այն ժամանակվա Թուրքիայի հետ, մեզ մոտ բանակը բացասական ֆունկցիա է կատարում՝ նպաստելով ռեժիմի ամրապնդմանը՝ դեմոկրատիայի դեմ:




> Չամիչը ճիշտ էր, մենք ընդունակ չենք ենթարկվել մեծամասնության որոշմանը: Հիմա որ ՀԱԿի թեկնածուն 51, 8 տոկոսով ընտրվի նախագահ, էն 47,2 տոկոսը (որ ահագին մարդ է) պետք է սուս ու փուս համաձայնվի չէ, դա դեմոկրատիա է:


Էս լրիվ նորություն էր: Մեկ-մեկ ալարում եմ թեմաները կարդամ, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ դեռ հարցեր կան, որ սիրում են ամիսը մեկ կրկնվել: Ի՞նչ մեծամասնության մասին է խոսքը :Shok:  Սերժին ընտրողների՞... երևի ուզում էիք ասել՝ սերժին ընտրողների մեծամասնությանը ենթարկվել չգիտենք... հա, էդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ, որովհետև մի քանի հարյուր հոգու մի քանի հարյուր հազարով չենք ենթարկվի, էդ հաստատ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարողա արտաքինը ներքինի շարունակություննա, բայց իր էությամբ լռիվ այլ դաշտա: Շատ ու շատ դիկտատորներ ազգի համար 100 անգամ ավելի շատ օգուտ են բերել, քան դեմոկրատները: Կամ նույն ԱՄՆ, որը ներքին քաղաքականության մեջ դեմոկրատիայի չափանիշա ամբողջ աշխարհի համար, իսկ արտաքինում ամենից շատնա խախտումներ անում:
> Աստղ ջան, գիտես վերաբերմունքս նախագահի լեգիտիմության վերաբերյալ, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում դա չի կարող հիմնավորում լինել այն պնդումների, որ արձանագրությունները հայկական կողմի պարտությունն են: Ես համոզված եմ, որ նույն Լևոնը այս պայմանագրի նման փաստաթղթի դեմ չէր լինի իր նախագահության դեպքում: Հնարավորա ավելի գրագետ ձևակերպումներ լինեին, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ դրանք մեծ բան չեն փոխում: 
> Ես էլ շատ կուզեի որ ընտրված նախագահը ստորագրեր նման փաստաթղթեր, բայց հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:
> Եթե մեր ազգը վախումա, որ չի կարողանա ապացուցել բազմիցս ապացուցված ու հանրահայտ փաստը` ցեղասպանությունը, ու մտածումա, որ թուրքերը ենքան կան, որ դրա հակառակը ապացուցեն, ուրեմն հենց ետ էլ մեզ հասնումա: Նույն բաննա ոնց որ մեկը դեմդ տունդ վառի, սաղ տենան ետ, բայց վախենաս ետ վառողի դեմ դուս գաս ու ասես որը որից հետոյա: Բա պարզ չի ետքանից հետո վառողը ասելու տենց բան չի եղել?


Վան ջան, քո մոտեցումները գիտեմ :Wink:  Դու էլ իմը ինչ-որ չափով: Քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Հենա Էրդողանի ու Գյուլի ընտրությունների մասին էլ եմ գրել. իմ գրածով հենց դիկտատորներին էլ եմ ընդունելի համարում, եթե ազգի օգտին ա: Բայց մեր դեպքում ի վնաս ա, ցավոք:

Լևոնը հենց էս բովանդակությամբ պայմանագիր մերժել ա. ալարում եմ երկար-բարակ գրեմ :Sad:  Էլի Ցեղասպանության հարցն է եղել և սփյուքը լռեցնելու: Առանց այդ կետի ու քո ասած՝ գրագետ ձևակերպումներով, լավ պայմանագիր է: Բայց ես մեկ է, կարծում եմ, որ դեռ պատրաստ չէինք: Իսկ Թուրքիան հասավ իր ուզածին, տարավ հերթական հաղթանակը... թեկուզ չվավերացնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> որ դեռ պատրաստ չէինք


Դե որ պատրաստ չէինք, մանավանդ բնակչությունը, դրա վերաբերյալ բան չունեմ ասելու:

Իսկ ենթահանձնաժողովը լղոզված անվանմամբ շաաատ շատա չափազանցվում, դրա հետևանքը ամենաշատը լինելուա ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ճանաչման մի երկու տարով ձգձգվելը, էլի իրենց համար հիմնավորում կունենան: 
Թուրքիան միանշանակ վաղ թե ուշ պատասխանատվությանա ենթարկվելու ցեղասպանության համար: Պետքա ուղղակի սպասել, որ հենց Թուրքիան պատրաստ լինի դրան:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ ինչո՞վ առավել չէ:


Դե Սերժի առավելությունն այն է, որ  նրան ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով քիչ թե շատ նշմարվող առավելությունները, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով Քոչարյանի թերությունները: Կարծում եմ տարբերությունն ակընհայտ է: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե մեր ազգը վախումա, որ չի կարողանա ապացուցել բազմիցս ապացուցված ու հանրահայտ փաստը` ցեղասպանությունը, ու մտածումա, որ թուրքերը ենքան կան, որ դրա հակառակը ապացուցեն, ուրեմն հենց ետ էլ մեզ հասնումա: Նույն բաննա ոնց որ մեկը դեմդ տունդ վառի, սաղ տենան ետ, բայց վախենաս ետ վառողի դեմ դուս գաս ու ասես որը որից հետոյա: Բա պարզ չի ետքանից հետո վառողը ասելու տենց բան չի եղել?


Ժողորուրդ ջան, ախր ինչի՞ց եք վախենում, թուրքիայում արգելված է ցեղասպանություն բառը հիշատակելը, ցաղասպանությունը վիճարկելու համար, նրանք նախ ստիպված կլինեն արտաբերել ցեղասպանություն բառը, ինչը արդեն իսկ նրանց համար թիվ մեկ պարտությունն է: :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ խոսուն է: Առանց _շփոթված_ի: Խորամանկ աղվեսի (գուցե և ղարաբաղցու) քայլ: Իսկ դու ուզում ես, որ նա հիմա հիստերիկ կոչեր անի՞:
> 
> Բետոնի պատն իհարկե կարելի է գլխով քանդել, սկզբից մենակ փորձել, հետո ասելով՝ որ հազար հոգի միանգամից խփենք՝ կքանդվի:
> Իսկ կարելի է կռանալ, նայել տակը մի երկու քար չկա՞, որ կամաց-կամաց փորես հանես, ամբողջ պատը ինքը կփլուզվի: Բայց էն գետնին պառկողին հաստատ վեհ հեղափոխականները քացով կտան « Ինչ ես անում, հլա շուտ վեր կաց, մեզ խայտառակ արեցիր, մենք ցեխի մեջ պառկողը չենք»


Տատ ջան, Սերժի նպատակների ու ցանկությունների մասին էնքան է խոսվել, էլ չասած։ Ամբողջ համահայկական ներքին հակասությունը հետևյալ հարցի մեջ է՝ «Սերժը գուցե լա՞վն է ուզում», ու այս տարակուսանքի մեջ էլ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ փորձում են նշաններ որոնել ինքըզինքը մխիթարելու համար։ Մի մասը մխիթարվում է, մյուս մասի մոտ էլ ածանցյալ հարց է առաջանում՝ «իսկ ու՞մ լավն է ուզում Սերժը»… 
Բայց այս հարցերը փարատելը իրականում այդքան էլ բարդ չէ։ Դիցուք արհամարում ենք այն փաստը, թե ինչպես Սերժը եկավ իշխանության։ Դիցուք եկավ հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հզորացման ու բարգավաճման։ Պարզենք, դրական տեղաշարժ կա՞։ Ի՞նչ… տնտեսական ճգնաժա՞մ է։ Ի՞նչ արտաքին ուժերը մեզ ճնշու՞մ են… Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ է շարունակվում երկրի ներսում բացահայտ թալանը, կոռուպցիան, ոստիկանների լկտիությունները, ռեսուրսների մսխումը, դեռ արտաքին քաղաքականության մասին չեմ խոսում։ Ի՞նչ, ապացույցնե՞ր են պետք։ Պարզապես կարդա պաշտոնական տեղեկագրությունները, թե ինչ է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը անում վարկերի հետ, ինչ հարկային քաղաքականություն է վարում, ինչ է նախատեսված հաջորդ տարվա բյուջեյով, ու այդքանը բավարար է։ Մի շատ հասարակ փաստ ինձ լիովին բավարար է, որ այս երկրում ոչ մի զգալի բարեփոխում հնարավոր չէ իրականացնել։ Նախարարների ու պատգամավորների աշխատավարձները տատանվում են 300 հազար դրամից մինչև 600 հազար դրամ, ու այդ ահռելի պատասխանատվությամբ աշխատանքների համար չգիտես ինչու ոչ ոք աշխատավարձի բարձրացում չի պահանջում, բայց բոլորը քշում են նվազագույնը 50 հազար դոլար արժողությամբ մեքենաներ։ :Smile:  Ես կգերադասեի եթե չինովնիկի աշխատավարձը լիներ 10 հազար դոլար ամսեկան, բայց պետական գումարների յուրացման համար պատիժը լիներ էլէկտրական աթոռը, ու պատիժը գործեր։ Այդ ժամանակ կտեսնեինք իրական տնտեսական ճգնաժամի արդյուքները։ Օրինակի համար։
Իսկ եթե տեղաշարժեր չենք տեսնում այլ ընդհամենը երազում ենք ու ինքնախաբեությամբ ենք զբաղված, ուրեմն Սերժի նպատակը զուտ իշխանություն պահելն է, դրա համար կատարում է ընդհամենը կոմպրոմիսային քայլեր. Որ ժողովուրդը չընդվզի, և արտաքին ուժերն էլ գոհ մնան, Ռուսաստանի գուբերնիան էլ ինքը ցմահ կառավարի։ Գուցե ինչ–ինչ քայլեր էլ Հայաստանի օգտին լինեն, պետք չի դա բացառել։ Մեկ մեկ իհարկե կարող են Սերժի շահերը համըկնել ժողովրդի շահերի հետ, էդ հույսով էլ ապրում է այս ժողովուրդը :Jpit:  Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Նախագահի աշխատավարձը վերջին տվյալներով 400 հազար դրամ է։ :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

*ԷԼԻ ՄՏՔԵՐ Է ՀԱՅՏՆԵԼ* :Scare: 

Երեկ Գալուստ Սահակյանը հայտարարել է, թե հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների հարցով «Սփյուռքում որեւէ դիմադրություն չի եղել», իսկ քննարկումների մասնակիցները կիսել են Հայաստանի իշխանությունների տեսակետները:

«ՉԻ» - Դե, իհարկե, ի՞նչ դիմադրության մասին է խոսքը: Իրականում սփյուռքահայերը ծաղկեփնջերով էին դիմավորում Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու եկել էին աջակցելու նրան, բայց տեղի ոստիկանական ուժերը, չգիտես ինչու, ճիշտ չէին հասկացել եւ զրահատեխնիկա էին շարել Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ նրա հազարավոր «երկրպագուների» միջեւ:

Բայց Գալուստ Սահակյանի ասածների մեջ տրամաբանություն փնտրելն ի սկզբանե անհույս գործ է: Դրա համար ընդամենը երկու-երեք նախադասություն մեջբերեք նրա` նույն օրն արտասանած ելույթից: «Իմ տպավորությամբ, միայն ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչներն են մասնակցել (հանրահավաքներին) եւ դեմ եղել...»: «Միտինգներն էլ մեր ազգի ամոթներից մեկն է...»: «Վտանգավոր է այն, որ ինչպես ասել է Նժդեհը, մեր ազգի տականքն էլ է հանճարեղ...»: «ՀՅԴ ակցիաները նպաստում են մեր դիվանագիտության հաջողություններին» եւ այլն: Հիմա փորձեք իրար հետ կապել այս մտքերը եւ տեսեք, թե ինչ կստացվի. ինչ-որ հանճարեղ տականքներ ամոթալի ակցիաներ են անում, որոնք նպաստում են մեր դիվանագիտական հաղթանակներին: Հետո էլ ասում են` Գալուստ Գրիգորիչը հանճարեղ չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե որ պատրաստ չէինք, մանավանդ բնակչությունը, դրա վերաբերյալ բան չունեմ ասելու:
> 
> Իսկ ենթահանձնաժողովը լղոզված անվանմամբ շաաատ շատա չափազանցվում, դրա հետևանքը ամենաշատը լինելուա ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ճանաչման մի երկու տարով ձգձգվելը, էլի իրենց համար հիմնավորում կունենան: 
> Թուրքիան միանշանակ վաղ թե ուշ պատասխանատվությանա ենթարկվելու ցեղասպանության համար: Պետքա ուղղակի սպասել, որ հենց Թուրքիան պատրաստ լինի դրան:


Այ դրա համար մեր դիվանագետներն ու միջազգային իրավաբանները պիտի անցնեն աշխատանքի :Wink:  :Smile: 



> Դե Սերժի առավելությունն այն է, որ  նրան ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով քիչ թե շատ նշմարվող առավելությունները, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով Քոչարյանի թերությունները: Կարծում եմ տարբերությունն ակընհայտ է:


Սերժին ընտրել են՝ հաշվի առնելով նրա հեռանալուց հետո իրենց վզերի կտրուկ բարակելը, Լևոնին ընտրել են՝ հաշվի առնելով այլընտրանքը:




> Ժողորուրդ ջան, ախր ինչի՞ց եք վախենում, թուրքիայում արգելված է ցեղասպանություն բառը հիշատակելը, ցաղասպանությունը վիճարկելու համար, նրանք նախ ստիպված կլինեն արտաբերել ցեղասպանություն բառը, ինչը արդեն իսկ նրանց համար թիվ մեկ պարտությունն է:


Իրենք այդ բառը շրջանցող արտահայտություն կգտնեն, ցավոք :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

> Դե Սերժի առավելությունն այն է, որ նրան ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով քիչ թե շատ նշմարվող առավելությունները, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրել են հաշվի առնելով Քոչարյանի թերությունները: Կարծում եմ տարբերությունն ակընհայտ է:


Սերժին ընտրե՞լ են, Սերժի՞ն, Ընտրե՞լ.... կներեք էլի ուղղակի ուզում էի ինքս գրել, որ հավատամ այս երկու բառերը կարող են իրար կողքի հայտնվել

----------

Chuk (14.10.2009), Kuk (14.10.2009), Rammer (14.10.2009), Տրիբուն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Սերժին ընտրե՞լ են, Սերժի՞ն, Ընտրե՞լ.... կներեք էլի ուղղակի ուզում էի ինքս գրել, որ հավատամ այս երկու բառերը կարող են իրար կողքի հայտնվել


Դու ուրիշ բանի վրա ուշադրություն դարձրու, Արմին ջան. «Լևոնին ընտրել են՝ հաշվի առնելով քոչարյանի թերությունները» :LOL:  Բայց քոչարյանն ի՞նչ կապ ունի, քոչարյանի թերություններն ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Լևոնին ընտրելու հետ :LOL:  Ախր քոչարյանը չի էլ առաջադրվել, որ ասենք՝ քոչարյանի թերությունները հաշվի առնելով, որպես այլընտրանք Լևոնին ընտրեին:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, թուրքիայում ցեղասպանության հարցի մասին խոսելը քրեորեն պատժելի է,նրանք հենց իրենց օրենքից ելնելով իրավունք չունեն ցեղասպանության մասին խոսելու: Երբ կվերանայեն սեփական օրենքները այն ժամանակ արդեն խոսելու բան էլ չի լինի:


Յա :Shok:  Փաստորեն թուրքական կողմի ստորագրողները չգիտեն հա՞, թե ինչի տակ են ստորագրում, չգիտեն հա՞, որ իրանց օրենքը թույլ չի տալիս էդ մասին խոսել, բանից անտեղյակ ստորագրել են հա՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո: Եվ ոչ միայն 2008:


Շատ ապրես: Գնացինք առաջ: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս ասելիքիս մեջ իրանց համմերները կապ չունեն, դրա համար անդրադառնում ենք էս կետին:

Այպիսով, 2008 թվականին, սիրելի Տատ, ընտրությունները կեղծվել են ու կեղծվել են այնպես, որ այդ մասին իմացել են բոլոր դրսի ատյանները: Սա առաջին կետն էր, որով Սերժը կախում ձեռք բերեց դրսի ուժերից: Իհարկե փոքր ինչ ծիծաղելի է, որ հիմա նորից անդրադառնում ենք այս քաջ հայտնի իրողություններին, բայց ոչինչ, մարդ եք, մոռացել եք, կամ չեք իմացել, կամ էլ չեք հասկացել: Իմ համար դժվար չի հիշեցնելը:

Այսպիսով, դրսից Սերժին ասեցին «Ազատիչ ջան, դու ընտրությունները կեղծեցիր, լավ արիր, բայց մենք աչք ենք փակում մի պայմանով, դու անելու ես մեր ուզածը»: Սերժը փորձեց դիմադրել «ես չեմ կեղծել, բլա, արդար ա անցել, ախր ինձ սիրում են, աչքերս մեծ են, հոնքերս հաստ են..»: Բայց մինչ Սերժ Ազատիչը այսպես կփորձեր կռուտիտ լիներ, Հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ընդդիմացավ ու դուրս եկավ հրապարակ, բարձրաձայն հայտարարելով, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված են: Մի իրավիճակ ստեղծվեց, որ այլևս ոչ մեկը ոչ դրսում ու ոչ էլ ներսում աչք փակել էս ամեն ինչի վրա չէր կարող: Ամեն ինչ շատ ակնհայտ էր: Սերժը փորձեց կոնտր քայլ անել, յանիմ «էսքան ժողովուրդ որ հավաքվել ա, բոլորը չեն, ինձ էլ են շատերն ընտրել: Չե՞ք հավատում, դե սպասեք ես էլ հանրավահաք անեմ... բայց  ախր ոնց անեմ, ախր իմ հետևից եկող չկա, այ քեզ փորձանք... լավ, պարտադրանքով կբերեմ, ավտոբուսով, ցուցակով...»: Ու հանրահավաք արեց... էն էլ թարս էր, իր բերած մարդիկ թողին Սերժի հանրահավաքից փախան ու նորակառույց Հյուսիսային պողոտայով եկան Ազատության հրապարակ, միանալու իրենց եղբայրների ու քույրերի արդար դժգոհությանն ու պահանջին: Սերժը (դե Սերժ եմ ասում, դու իշխող վարչակարգ հասկացի) ստիպված էր բան մտածել այս զանգվածը ցրելու ու մեծերի բարեհաճությունը չկորցնելու համար: Բայց դե ինչ արած, դրսի ուժերն ավելի մեծ կոզր ունեին Սերժի դեմ նրան իր լեգիտիմությամբ սպառնալու համար: Էնպես որ Սերժը ստիպված էր դիմել ավելի ծայրահեղ քալյի...

Տատ, դե քանի որ հասանք էս մասին, երկար բարակ չշարունակելու փոխարեն տալիս եմ հաջորդ տրիվյալ հարցը, ակնկալելով որ հնչելու է կոնկրետ, ոչ թե ցրողական պատասխան:

Այսպիսով, սիրելի Տատ, արդյո՞ք մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ու մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը իշխանության գործողություններն օրինաչա՞փ էին:

Եվ արդյո՞ք իշխանության ապօրինի գործողությունների արդյունքում տաս հոգի չզոհվեց:

Հարցերիդ պատասխանելուց հետո ես կշարունակեմ բացատրությունը, որն ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով կամ չգիտես, կամ մոռացել ես, կամ էլ չես ուզել տեսնել, հասկանալ:




> Եվ ՍՍ չի կանխել կաշառակերությունը: Եվ համմերները քշում են Երևանում: Եվ  այդ ամենն է, որ քեզ թույլ չի տալիս ( իհարկե իրավունքով) տեսնել նրա թուրքական «երկխոսության» հաջող կողմերը: Չեմ բացառում, որ անհաջողն էլ կա, ես չեմ պնդում, ինչպես դու(ք) որ 1000 տոկոս ամեն բան գիտեմ: Բայց հաջողը ես օրինակ ԼՏՊ ի մոտ կարող եմ տեսնել ու համաձայնվել: իսկ դու արդեն ոչինչ չես տեսնում, բացի ոչ լիգիտիմ ու իմիտացիա խոսքերից:


Տատս, սիրելիս, խնդրում եմ քեզ իմ տեղը չխոսել:
Ես ի տարբերություն ձեզ աչքերս կապած չեմ և տեսնում եմ և՛ լավը, և՛ վատը:




> Եվ ինչո՞վ է ԼՏՊ-ն Սերժից առավել, որ ձայների մեծամասնությունը հենց ինքը պետք է հավաքի:
> 
> Եվ մի դիտարկում էլ, եթե ասում ենք, որ ԼՏՊ- լավը չէ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Սերժին լավն ենք համարում, պարզապես Սերժը չարիքի փոքրագույնն է:


Չամիչ ջան, անչափ շնորհակալ եմ որ պարզ ու տրիվյալ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր: Դա նշանակում է, որ դու ունես հակում ակնհայտն անտեսելու: Ակնհայտ, որն առնչվում է այս ամեն ինչի հետ: Եթե սխալ եմ, այսուհանդերձ կրկնում եմ պարզ ու հասարակ, հստակ պատասխան ակնկալող հարցս.

Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:
Եվ նորից հիշեցնում եմ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը պնդում է, որ չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեջբերածս մտքին, ապա ներիր, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քո գրածն իմ գրածի հետ: Միթե՞ ես ասել եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Սերժից առավել է: Ու ընդհանրապես, միթե՞ ես խոսել եմ այստեղ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասին:

Այսպիսով, այս քննարկման համատեքստում առաջարկում եմ մոռանալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Ինքը այս խնդրի հետ կապ չունի: Ես անում եմ պարզ ու հասարակ պնդում, որ 2008 թվականին ընտրությունները կեղծվել են, անկախ թեկնածուներից յուրաքանչյուրի ստացած ձայների իրական թվից: Իսկ վերևում, Տատին պատասխանիս մեջ գրել եմ դրա՝ այս իրողությունների վրա անդրադարձը, ավելի ճիշտ դրա սկիզբը: Շարունակությունը կգրեմ ձեր պատասխաններից հետո: 



Իսկ մինչ այդ հիշեցնում եմ ձեզ ուղածս պարզ ու տրիվյալ, հստակ պատասխան պահանջող հարցերը.

*Տատ*,  արդյո՞ք մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ու մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը իշխանության գործողություններն օրինաչա՞փ էին, և արդյո՞ք իշխանության ապօրինի գործողությունների արդյունքում տաս հոգի (առնվազն) չի զոհվել:

*Չամիչ*, Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:

----------

murmushka (14.10.2009), Rammer (14.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սերժին ընտրել են՝ հաշվի առնելով նրա հեռանալուց հետո իրենց վզերի կտրուկ բարակելը, Լևոնին ընտրել են՝ հաշվի առնելով այլընտրանքը:


Աստղ ջան, եթե  Սերժին չես հարգում, դա դեռ առիթ չէ, որ անհարգալից վերաբերմուքն ցույց տաս նրան ըտրողների նկատմամբ: Սերժին ընտրողների շարքում կան բազմաթիվ բարեկազմ մարդիկ:  :Smile: 




> Իրենք այդ բառը շրջանցող արտահայտություն կգտնեն, ցավոք


Իրենք գտնելու հատկությունով օժտված են, մենք օժտված չե՞նք, ինչքան մոգոնեն, էնքան հակամոգոնական հակահարվածի կարժանանան: :Smile:  Եկեք մեզ լրիվ անճարի տեղ չդնենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, եթե  Սերժին չես հարգում, դա դեռ առիթ չէ, որ անհարգալից վերաբերմուքն ցույց տաս նրան ըտրողների նկատմամբ: Սերժին ընտրողների շարքում կան բազմաթիվ բարեկազմ մարդիկ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իրենք գտնելու հատկությունով օժտված են, մենք օժտված չե՞նք, ինչքան մոգոնեն, էնքան հակամոգոնական հակահարվածի կարժանանան: Եկեք մեզ լրիվ անճարի տեղ չդնենք:


Գուցե բարեկազմ են, բայց այ ինձ հետաքրքրեց նրանց կողմից դիտարկվող սերժի առավելությունների ցուցակը:

Մենք հանճար ազգ ենք, էդ հեչ, մենք արիացի ենք, ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ մեզնից ա առաջացել ու մեզնից ա սովորել, ուղղակի չենք կարում էս մի բուռ հողի վրա երկիր կառուցենք: Մենք հանճար ենք:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:


Չուկ ջան, երկուսս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ քաղաքական հարցերում մեր մոտեցումները տարբեր են:
Դու հարց ես տալիս պարզելու համար կարիք կա՞ ինձ հետ քննարկումը շարունակելու թե, ոչ:

կարծում եմ այս դեպքում իմ կողմից հարցի շրջանցումը արդարացված է, քանի որ տրված էր ոչ միայն հարց, այլ դրված էր պայման: Նախապայմաններով խաղի կանոներին համաձայն չեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մենք հանճար ազգ ենք, էդ հեչ, մենք արիացի ենք, ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ մեզնից ա առաջացել ու մեզնից ա սովորել, ուղղակի չենք կարում էս մի բուռ հողի վրա երկիր կառուցենք: Մենք հանճար ենք:


*հանճարը* *անճարից* կարծես ավելի լավ է հնչում: Ես հանճարն եմ նախընտում, բայց չեմ պարտադրում, կարող եք անճարը ընտրել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, երկուսս էլ լավ գիտենք, որ քաղաքական հարցերում մեր մոտեցումները տարբեր են:
> Դու հարց ես տալիս պարզելու համար կարիք կա՞ ինձ հետ քննարկումը շարունակելու թե, ոչ:
> 
> կարծում եմ այս դեպքում իմ կողմից հարցի շրջանցումը արդարացված է, քանի որ տրված էր ոչ միայն հարց, այլ դրված էր պայման: Նախապայմաններով խաղի կանոներին համաձայն չեմ:


Չամիչ ջան, այդ հասարակ հարցի հասարակ պատասխանն է ինձ տալու քննարկումը շարունակելու տիպը, ձևը: Ես վերևում սխալ էի գրել, դրանից կախված է ոչ թե քննարկումը շարունակել, չշարունակելը, այլ իմ ասելիքը:

Հետևաբար հարցս նորից եմ կրկնում.
Հայաստանում հիմա քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:

Անվանիր նախապայման, բայց պատասխանից խուսափելը համարելու եմ քննարկումից խուսափել ու սեփական տեսակետում վստահ չլինել:

հ.գ. Քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությանը հավատալ կամ չհավատալը քաղաքական հայացքների տարբերության հետ բոլորովին կապ չունի: Քաղբանտարկյալը այն մարդն է, ում նստացրել են իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար: Ու բոլորովին կապ չունի այդպես համարելիս մենք ինչ քաղաքական հայացքների կրող ենք:

----------


## Տատ

> իսկ Թուրքիան արդեն իսկ շահել ա, եթե անգամ չվավերացվի: Զուրաբյանն ասում ա, որ մեր միակ շահը սահմանի բացումն ա, իսկ Թուրքիան այլ շահ ստացավ արդեն իսկ:


Նոր մի բան կարդացի, դուրս եկավ, 



> “Что получила турецкая сторона? Международный эфир был завален кадрами и упоминаниями о Геноциде. Считаю, что они не выиграли, а наоборот”, - добавил замминистра Шаварш Кочарян,


Դա իրոք այդպես էր: Ամեն անգամ արձանարության մասին խոսելուց(իսկ դա եղավ շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան սպասվում էր) համ Ղարաբաղ համ էլ ցեղասպանություն էին ակնարկում ու ցույց տալիս, միանգամայն թուրքամետ տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> *հանճարը* *անճարից* կարծես ավելի լավ է հնչում: Ես հանճարն եմ նախընտում, բայց չեմ պարտադրում, կարող եք անճարը ընտրել:


և հանճար ենք, և անճար, աստված մեզի պահապան

այս այստեղ է պետք հիշել Մեսչյանի էն երգը, ու մի հատ ազգովի միանանք ընդեմ նրանց, ով որ մեր վատն ա ուզում։ Մի քիչ որ իրար հետ լինենք է՜. հանճարեղ ազգի պես աշխարհը մեզնով կանենք։

----------


## Rammer

> Նոր մի բան կարդացի, դուրս եկավ, 
> 
> Դա իրոք այդպես էր: Ամեն անգամ արձանարության մասին խոսելուց(իսկ դա եղավ շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան սպասվում էր) համ Ղարաբաղ համ էլ ցեղասպանություն էին ակնարկում ու ցույց տալիս, միանգամայն թուրքամետ տեսանկյունից:


Թե հակառակը հայամետ տեսանկյունից: Որովհետև թուրքամետ տեսակետից կնշանակի թուրքներն են շահել...

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հետևաբար հարցս նորից եմ կրկնում.
> Հայաստանում հիմա քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:


 Եթե աթոռին տիրանալու նպատակով պետական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողները կարող են քաղբանտարկյալներ կոչվել ապա այո, եթե սեփական շահերից դերդված, պետությունը խարխլելու փորձ անողները սովորական օրինազանցներ են ապա ոչ: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *Նոր մի բան կարդացի, դուրս եկավ,* 
> 
> Դա իրոք այդպես էր: Ամեն անգամ արձանարության մասին խոսելուց(իսկ դա եղավ շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան սպասվում էր) համ Ղարաբաղ համ էլ ցեղասպանություն էին ակնարկում ու ցույց տալիս, միանգամայն թուրքամետ տեսանկյունից:


Անուշ, Տատ ջան  :Smile: 
Ու միաժամանակ եթերը ողողվեց նրանով, որ հարցը դրվելու է հանձնաժողովի քննությանը  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Նոր մի բան կարդացի, դուրս եկավ, 
> 
> Դա իրոք այդպես էր: Ամեն անգամ արձանարության մասին խոսելուց(իսկ դա եղավ շատ ավելի հաճախ, քան սպասվում էր) համ Ղարաբաղ համ էլ ցեղասպանություն էին ակնարկում ու ցույց տալիս, միանգամայն թուրքամետ տեսանկյունից:


Տատ ջան ցույց տալը դեռ ոչինչ բացարձակապես չի նշանակում...Հայկական կողմը արդեն սակարկելի է դարձրել ցեղասպանության հարցը, հասկնում ես մենք ցույց ենք տվել որ մեր քաղաքականությւունը այս հարցում միանշանակ չի և հնարավոր է դրա շուրջ բազառ անել: Դա նշանակում է որ այլևս ոչ մի երկիր երաշխիք չունի որ վաղը մյուս օրը հայրեը էլի ինչ որ պայմանների, հանգամանքնների առկայության դեպքում չեն հանի քննարկամ յադ հարցը, և բնականաբար էլ այլևս ոչ մեկ չի ընդունի եթե նույնիսկ այս արձանագրությունները չվավերացվեն...

----------


## Չամիչ

> այս այստեղ է պետք հիշել Մեսչյանի էն երգը, ու մի հատ ազգովի միանանք ընդեմ նրանց, ով որ մեր վատն ա ուզում։ Մի քիչ որ իրար հետ լինենք է՜. հանճարեղ ազգի պես աշխարհը մեզնով կանենք։


*Հանճար*եղ է ասված:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե աթոռին տիրանալու նպատակով պետական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողները կարող են քաղբանտարկյալներ կոչվել ապա այո, եթե սեփական շահերից դերդված, պետությունը խարխլելու փորձ անողները սովորական օրինազանցներ են ապա ոչ:


Չամիչ ջան, ախր իմ հարցն այնքան պարզ է, որ... լավ, ոչինչ: Հարցս վերաձևակերպեմ:

Դու այդ մարդկանց քաղբանտարկյալ համարու՞մ ես:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, ախր իմ հարցն այնքան պարզ է, որ... լավ, ոչինչ: Հարցս վերաձևակերպեմ:
> 
> Դու այդ մարդկանց քաղբանտարկյալ համարու՞մ ես:


Չուկ ջան, պատասխանը էնքան պարզ էր շարադրված, դրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------


## Տատ

> Թե հակառակը հայամետ տեսանկյունից: Որովհետև թուրքամետ տեսակետից կնշանակի թուրքներն են շահել...


 :Shok:  ... ուզում եմ ասել՝ *պռո*արմյանսկի:




> Ու միաժամանակ եթերը ողողվեց նրանով, որ հարցը դրվելու է հանձնաժողովի քննությանը


Ոչ: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե լիներ, վնաս չեմ տեսնում:

մյուս բաները ուրիշ տեղում, դու ինձ ոֆտոպի մի մղի, Չուկ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, պատասխանը էնքան պարզ էր շարադրված, դրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Պատասխանդ ընդհանուր առմամբ նշանակում է *չպատասխան*: Նշանակում է կոնկրետ ասելիքի բացակայություն, հարցի ցրում, *պատասխանատվության զգացումից զգուշացում, հեռացում*:

Ու ամբողջը գալիս է սրան: Խնդիրն այն է, որ դու նախընտրում ես հավատալ, վստահել ու երբեք պատասխանատվությունը քո վրա չվերցնել, ի տարբերություն թեկուզ այդ նույն քաղբանտարկյալների:

Հիմա հարցը կրկնեմ. *Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, թե՞ չկա:*

Իհարկե կա ու սա գիտակցում է յուրաքանչյուր ոք, ով հետևել է իրադարձությունների ընթացքին, դատավարություններին: Եթե կարիք լինի, ապա ես հոժար կամքովս քո համար դատավարությունների պատմության էքսկուրս կկազմակերպեմ, ցույց տալու յուրաքանչյուր մեղադրանքի անհիմնությունը, չապացուցվելը, պռավալի գնալը, ցույց տալու, որ մարդիկ դատապարտվեցին չգործած հանցանքների համար, կարկատված գործերով:

Ապացույցներն այնքան շատ էին, որ նրանց քաղբանտարկյալ լինելը ընդունվեց միջազգային ատյաններում, մասնավորեպս եվրոխորհրդի բանաձևերում արձանագրվեցին քաղբանտարկյալների ազատելու պահանջը: Շինծու մեղադրանքները այնքան շատ էին, որ ոչ մի տեղիք չեն տալիս կասկածելու համար նրանց իրապես մեղավոր լինելուն: Ես չեմ անդրադառնում քո ձևակերպումներին ու սկսեմ բացատրել, որ հանրահավաքային գործունեությունը յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու սահմանադրական իրավունքն է, քանի-որ դա այնքան ակնհայտ ճշմարտություն է, որ ես ինձ փոքր ինչ նվաստացած կզգամ հասուն ու լուրջ մարդուն այդպիսի պարզունակ բաներ բացատրելիս:

Սակայն անգամ այս պարզ ճշմարտությունը դու կամ չես տեսնում, կամ էլ խուսափում ես տեսնել, բավարար կամք չունես տեսնելու կամ խոստովանելու, որ Հայաստանում այսօր կան քաղբանտարկյալներ: Ու այս համատեքստում հասկանալի ու նորմալ է, երբ դու հավատում ես Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսքերին, որ ցեղասպանության հարց ու ԼՂ հարց մեջտեղում չկա: Ուղղակի առաջարկում եմ մի պահ կանգ առնել, խորհել, որ ինչպես ինքը պնդում է, որ քաղբանտարկյալ չկա, բայց ամբողջ աշխարհն է ընդունում որ կա, ու նրանք կան, այնպես էլ մի օր կարող է տեսնես, որ ինքը պնդում է, որ այդ հարցերը չեն քննարկվում, բայց լավ էլ քննարկվել են:

Մասնավորապես որ այդ հարցերը եղել են բանակցությունների մեջ, բոլորս գիտեինք, ու ամենևին պետք չէր թուրքական կողմի հայտարարությունը (թեկուզ չկարդացված) հասկանալու համար, որ այդ մասին խոսվել է: ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ խոսվել է: Մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ Սերժը միանգամից մերժել է առաջարկը, բայց կրկնում եմ, ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ խոսվել է: Իսկ ի՞նչ էր ասում Սերժը... ճիշտ է, ասում էր, որ նման բան չի եղել: Ստու՞մ էր: Ստու՛մ էր: Եթե քննարկվել ու մերժվել է, Սերժը հպարտությամբ կարող էր ասել. «Նման առաջարկ է արվել, իսկ մենք ասել ենք՝ կորե՛ք գրողի ծոցը»: Գիտե՞ս թե այսպիսի հայտարարության բացակայությունը ու հերքումը, որ նման բան է քննարկվել, ի՞նչ է նշանակում: Ապրե՛ս: Ճիշտ է: Առնվազն նշանակում է որ քննարկվել է ու ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ ամբողջովին չեն կարողացել հերքել: Կամ համաձայնվել են, կամ էլ դեռ քննարկման առարկա է: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասում Սերժը: Ապրե՛ս, Սերժը ստում է:

Հիմա գանք քո և Տատի մեկ այլ մտքի, երբ ասում եք, որ փոքրամասնությունը երբեք չի համակերպվում մեծամասնության որոշման հետ: Այսպիսով արդեն խոսել ենք այն մասին, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված էին, հետևաբար խիստ հարցականի տակ է, արդյոք Սերժին կո՞ղմ էր մեծամասնությունը, թե՞ ոչ:

Բայց սա մի կողմ թողնենք: Դուք ճիշտ եք. մեծամասնությանը պետք է լսել:
Այսպիսով հետևենք հասարակական արձագանքին: Հետևե՞լ եք: Ապրեք. հասարակության գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը ըստ բացարձակապես բոլոր սոցիալական հարցումների ԴԵՄ է կամ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների զարգացման ընդհանրապես, կամ էլ այս պայմանագրերով այդ հարաբերություններին: Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չեք ցանկանում դու և Տատ, Սերժն ու Նալբանդյանը հաշվի նստել այդ մեծամասնության կարծիքի հետ: 

Ասեմ. Սերժն ու Նալբանդյանը հաշվի չեն նստում, քանի որ իրենց վզին ավելի մեծ մեծամասնություն կա. միջազգային ատյանները, ԱՄՆ-ն, ՌԴ-ն, Եվրոպան: Նրանց պարտադրում են այս քայլերը:
Դու ու Տատը հաշվի չեք նստում... որովհետև ձեր համար «մեծամասնության հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել» խոսքերն ըստ ամենայնի դատարկ խոսքեր են, լուրջ չեն, դուք այդ խոսքերին ամբողջովին չեք հավատում, փոխարենը լրջորեն հավատում եք Սերժ Ազատիչին: Դե իհարկե, պարոն Սերժն ասել է տենց բան չկա: Որ ասել է, ուրեմն տենց ա: Մենակ մի անգամ ա Սերժ Ազատիչը խաբել, էն էլ կազինոյում, որ շահի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> մյուս բաները ուրիշ տեղում, դու ինձ ոֆտոպի մի մղի, Չուկ:


Տատ ջան, խոստանում եմ, որ այդ գրառումներիդ համար տուգանային չես ստանա: Եթե իսկապես օֆտոպ լինեն, կտեղափոխվեն «Քաղաքականության թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ» թեմա: Բայց իրականում օֆտոպ չէ, ու ուղղակի առնչվու է այդ խնդրի հետ, որովհետև հենց դրանցով է պայմանավորված այսօրվա իրադարձությունների զարգացումը, հենց դրանց հետևանք է, ու ես պարզապես հեռվից գալով, կետ առ կետ ուզում եմ բացատրեմ շատ պարզ բաները: Մի՛ խուսափիր պատասխաններից: Չէ որ հարցերը շատ պարզ էին:

----------


## Տատ

Վիշապ, էն քո բոլոր _ինչու_ներին համաձայն եմ, եվ եթե ՍՍ հասնի հրաժարականի, միայն դրանք են լինեու պատճառը, ոչ թե արձանագրությունները: Իսկ սա հիանալի առիթ է բարձրաձայն բղավելու, ՀԱԿից սկասծ, դաշնակներով վերջացրած: 
Հաջորդը ենթադրենք կկարողանա ուղղել ներքին վիճակը որոշ չափով, և միանգամից կպարզվի (և մենք նրան կվստահենք)- որ այս արձանագրությունը  ճիշտ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> “Что получила турецкая сторона? Международный эфир был завален кадрами и упоминаниями о Геноциде. Считаю, что они не выиграли, а наоборот”, - добавил замминистра Шаварш Кочарян,


Մնում էր Շավարշի խոսքը հիմք լիներ :LOL: 
Տեսնես որ նստել է էդ աթոռին, չի մտածե՞լ, որ իր համար շատ բարձր ա, պիտի մի քանի աթոռ էլ իրար վրա դնի, որ նոր նստի: Ու հետո... միջազգային հանրությունը նոր չէ, որ գիտի Ցեղասպանության եղելությունը: Ասենք պետք չի, որ էդ երկրի բոմժերը իմանան, բանաձևը ընդունողը պառլամենտն է, ինքը շատ լավ գիտի: Իսկ միջին քաղաքացուն հեչ էլ չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչ ասել է Հայաստան, ինչ մնաց դարդ ու ցավերը մի կողմ դնի ու սկսի Ցեղասպանության մասին հարց բարձրացնել սեփական երկրի իշխանությունների առջև:

----------


## Տատ

> արդյո՞ք մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ու մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը իշխանության գործողություններն օրինաչա՞փ էին,


 Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու: Եվ դա Քոչարյանն էր, ոչ թե ՍՍ (իհարկե շատ բան չի փոխվում): 


> և արդյո՞ք իշխանության ապօրինի գործողությունների արդյունքում տաս հոգի (առնվազն) չի զոհվել:


Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում: 

Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:

----------

Չամիչ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պատասխանդ ընդհանուր առմամբ նշանակում է չպատասխան: Նշանակում է կոնկրետ ասելիքի բացակայություն, հարցի ցրում, պատասխանատվության զգացումից զգուշացում, հեռացում:


Չուկ ջան, հստակ պատասխանել եմ, եթե աթոռին տիրանալու նպատակով քաղակական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարած անձանց կարելի է կոչել քաղբանտարկյալ, ապա այո, նրանք քաղբանտարկյալներ են, եթե սեփական շահերից դրդված, պետությունը հիմքերից խարխլելու փորձ անողները համարվում են սովորական օրինազանցներ, ապա մարտի 1-ի հարցով բանտարկվածները քաղբանտարկյալ չեն, սովորական օրինազանցներ են:

Աթոռին տիրանալու համար քաղաքական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողին կարելի՞ է անվանել քաղբանտարկյալ, եթե այո, ապա խանդի հողի վրա. կնոջ սիրեկանին սպանած հանցագործին  կարելի հանգամանքների զոհ անվանել:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու: Եվ դա Քոչարյանն էր, ոչ թե ՍՍ (իհարկե շատ բան չի փոխվում): Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում: 
> 
> Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:


Տատս, սիրելիս, ես չէի հարցնում թե ասենք ցույցը ցրելն օրինական է թե չէ: Ուրիշ հարց, որ քո էս ասածները իրականության հետ եզր չունեն, որովհետև այնտեղ չեն եղել հակապետական կոչեր, եղել են սահմանադրական գործողություններ: Բայց մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ եղել են հակապետական:

Նախ հիշեցնեմ, որ ես գրառմանս մեջ գրել էի «Ես Սերժ Սարգսյան ասեմ, դու հասկացիր իշխող վարչակարգ», հետևաբար բոլորովին ինձ պետք չէր հիշեցնել որ Քոչարյանի ձեռքի գործն էր, պետք չէր, հասարակ պատճառով, դու իրականությունից նորից շեղված կլինես: Որովհետև Քոչարյանը դա մենակ չի արել, դա արել է ողջ վարչախումբը, այդ թվում՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Այլ հարց որ հիմնական պատասխանատուն էր Քոչարյանը:

Բայց խոսքն անգամ դրա մասին չէր:
Խոսքը իշխանության գործողությունների օրինաչափության մասին էր: Մասնավորապես օրինաչափ գործողություն է նախքան ժողովրդի վրա հարձակվելը նրանց հայտարարելը, որ ցրվեն: Դա չի արվել: Ժողովուրդը ենթարկվել է միանգամից հարձակման: Ու այստեղ արդեն բոլորովին կամ չունի, ժողովուրդն օրինական բան է արել, թե անօրինական: Ես պնդում եմ օրինակ, դու՝ անօրինական: Բայց կրկնում եմ, դա կապ չունի: Որովհետև իշխանությունը դիմեց անօրինության, միանգամից հարձակման անցավ, ծեծեց, ջարդեց, փշրեց: Արդեն երեկոյան անօրինական ձևով բանակ հանեց, անօրինական կերպով զինեց օլիգարխների թիկնապահների, անօրինական ձևով կրակ բացեց ժողովրդի վրա, անօրինական ձևով...

Այս ամենը ապացուցված է:
Ու անգամ էական չի, դու սրան հավատում ես թե չէ, էականն այն է, որ այս ամենը եղել ու ֆիքսվել է աշխարհի կողմից, ու ԱՄՆ-ն, ՌԴ-ն, Եվրոպան Սերժի օձիիքից բռնել ու ասել են. «Մենք էս ամեն ինչի վրա աչք ենք փակում, բայց դու մեր արածը անում ես»:

Հիմա հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ինչու էի հարցս էդ թեմայում գրել:

Որովհետև ահավոր տրիվյալ, ահավոր պարզունակ բան եմ ուզում բացատրեմ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը իրեն բոլոր հիմքերով դրել է դրսի ուժերի տիրապետության տակ՝ դառնալով նրանց խամաճիկը: Շանտաժների միջոցով նրան պարտադրում են ամեն ինչ: Գուցե և նախագահը կարողանար դիմագրավել դրան, եթե ներսում ունենար աջակցություն, սակայն իրականությունն այն է, որ ներսում բացարձակ աջակցություն չունի էլի նույն հետևանքների պատճառով: 

Այսպիսով, ուզում եմ քեզ շատ պարզ մի բան բացատրել, որ.
- Կեղծված նախագահական ընտրությունները,
- Մարտի 1-ին իշխանության անհամաչափ գործողությունները, տեռորը, սպանդը,
- Քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը,
- Կեղծված քաղաքապետական ընտրությունները,
- ու էլի մի շարք ֆակտորներ
Սերժ Սարգսյանին կախման մեջ են դրել դրսի ուժերից, ինչի հետևանքով նրան օգտագործում են այնպես, ինչպես հարմար է, անել են տալիս այն ամենը, ինչ հարմար է: Քո մոտ հարց է առաջանում, թե ինչու՞ է այդ դեպքում վստահ պնդում որ ցեղասպանության հարցը ու ԼՂ հարցը չի քննարկվել:

Պատասխանը շատ պարզ է. նրա միակ հույսն այն է, որ քո նմանները կհավատան իրեն: Այս պահին այդ սուտը իրեն միակ պահողն է... վաղը մի բան կարող է մտածել, մի կռուտիտ անել, իսկ էս պահին ժամանակ է պետք ձգել: Ուղղակի անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ այդ պարզ իրողությունը, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ոչ ներսում, ոչ դրսում չունի այն ներուժը, որն իրեն կարող է օգնել բանակցություններում հաղթողի, ուժեղի կեցվածքով հանդես գալու:

Եթե քո համար քաղցր սուտը նախընտրելի է դառը ճշմարտությունից, ապա բարի վայելում:

հ.գ. Գրառումները տեղափոխում եմ «Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին արձանագրություն» թեմա:

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ ջան, հստակ պատասխանել եմ, եթե աթոռին տիրանալու նպատակով քաղակական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարած անձանց կարելի է կոչել քաղբանտարկյալ, ապա այո, նրանք քաղբանտարկյալներ են, եթե սեփական շահերից դրդված, պետությունը հիմքերից խարխլելու փորձ անողները համարվում են սովորական օրինազանցներ, ապա մարտի 1-ի հարցով բանտարկվածները քաղբանտարկյալ չեն, սովորական օրինազանցներ են:
> 
> Աթոռին տիրանալու համար քաղաքական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողին կարելի՞ է անվանել քաղբանտարկյալ, եթե այո, ապա խանդի հողի վրա. կնոջ սիրեկանին սպանած հանցագործին  կարելի հանգամանքների զոհ անվանել:


Չուկ ջան, մարդը հստակ քեզ պատասպանում ա, ու պատասխանի մեջ էլ հստակ նշում ա, որ ինքը չգիտի, թե ում կարելի է քաղբանտարկյալ անվանել, ում՝ ոչ: Մի հատ բացատրի, թե ինչ է նշանակում քաղբանտարկյալ, հետո նոր հարցդ տուր: Թեչէ դու ասում ես՝ քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, ինքը պատասխանում ա՝ եթե պետության հիմքերը խարխլում են, եթե կնոջ սիրեկանին սպանում են, եթե կինը ամուսնուն օրը երեք անգամ դավաճանում է…

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում:


Այո, ցավոք գործողությունները ուշացված էին, չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրքերը այդ չափ թեժանան, ցանկացած երկրում, նման ապօրինի հանրահավաքները ցրվում են հենց առաջին օրն իսկ:

----------

Շինարար (15.10.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չուկ ջան, մարդը հստակ քեզ պատասպանում ա, ու պատասխանի մեջ էլ հստակ նշում ա, որ ինքը չգիտի, թե ում կարելի է քաղբանտարկյալ անվանել, ում՝ ոչ: Մի հատ բացատրի, թե ինչ է նշանակում քաղբանտարկյալ, հետո նոր հարցդ տուր: Թեչէ դու ասում ես՝ քաղբանտարկյալ կա՞, ինքը պատասխանում ա՝ եթե պետության հիմքերը խարխլում են, եթե կնոջ սիրեկանին սպանում են, եթե կինը ամուսնուն օրը երեք անգամ դավաճանում է…


Կուկ ջան, պետք չէ իզուր ժամանակ վատնել իմ գրառումներ կարդալու վրա:

----------


## Kuk

> Այո, ցավոք գործողությունները ուշացված էին, չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրքերը այդ չափ թեժանան, ցանկացած երկրում, նման ապօրինի հանրահավաքները ցրվում են հենց առաջին օրն իսկ:


Այդ հանրահավաքներն ապօրինի չէին: Սուտ ինֆորմացիա մի տարածիր: 
Հ.Գ. Ոնց որ հայլուր նայեմ:

----------

Քամի (15.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, հստակ պատասխանել եմ, եթե աթոռին տիրանալու նպատակով քաղակական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարած անձանց կարելի է կոչել քաղբանտարկյալ, ապա այո, նրանք քաղբանտարկյալներ են, եթե սեփական շահերից դրդված, պետությունը հիմքերից խարխլելու փորձ անողները համարվում են սովորական օրինազանցներ, ապա մարտի 1-ի հարցով բանտարկվածները քաղբանտարկյալ չեն, սովորական օրինազանցներ են:
> 
> Աթոռին տիրանալու համար քաղաքական հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողին կարելի՞ է անվանել քաղբանտարկյալ, եթե այո, ապա խանդի հողի վրա. կնոջ սիրեկանին սպանած հանցագործին  կարելի հանգամանքների զոհ անվանել:


Չամիչ ջան, հստակ պատասխանը սա է. «Ես այդ մարդկանց քաղբանտարկյալ համարում եմ» կամ «Ես այդ մարդկանց քաղբանտարկյալ չեմ համարում»: Իսկ դու ասում ես, «Եթե երկիրը կլոր է, ապա հնարավոր է, որ նրա վրա նստած մարդը սղա ու ընկնի տիեզերք: Իսկ եթե տափակ է, կարող է հասնի ծերին ու ընկնի խորխորատը»:

Այսուհանդերձ ես քո պատասխանի ոճը հաշվի առնելով որոշակի գրառում էի արել, որոշակի հանրամատչելի ու ակնհայտ մտքեր շարադրել, որոնց ըստ ամենայնի պատասխանելու բան չունես  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Այո, ցավոք գործողությունները ուշացված էին, չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրքերը այդ չափ թեժանան, ցանկացած երկրում, նման ապօրինի հանրահավաքները ցրվում են հենց առաջին օրն իսկ:


Մի կողմ թողնելով քո իրականության հետ եզր չունեցող պնդումները, առաջարկում եմ կարդալ Տատին իմ պատասխանը, որպեսզի տեսնես, թե ինչ ասել է իշխանության գործողությունները իրավաչափ չէին:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, պետք չէ իզուր ժամանակ վատնել իմ գրառումներ կարդալու վրա:


Թույլ տվեք ինքս որոշեմ՝ ինչպես օգտագործեմ ազատ ժամանակս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու: Եվ դա Քոչարյանն էր, ոչ թե ՍՍ (իհարկե շատ բան չի փոխվում): Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում: 
> 
> Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:


Տատ ջան, ես դեմոկրատական երկրում եմ ապրում ու *կարող եմ անժամկետ ցույց անել*, եթե ուզում ես իմանալ* հակապետական կոչեր էլ կարող եմ անել*, բայց ոչ բռնության, իսկ ցույցերի ժամանակ հակապետական կոչեր, առավել ևս բռնության, չեն եղել, եթե լինեին կբերեին ու ժողովրդի աչքը կմտցնեին իսկ քաղբանտարկյալներին էլ բանտից բաց չէին թողնի, եվրոպան էլ հազար ու մի բանաձևեր էլ սերժին դեմ չեր տա… և 10 հոգու սպանողներին էլ շնորհակալագիր կտային որ իրենց գործը լավ են արել, ոչ թե ամեն գնով կթաքցնեին… Սերժը չէ՞ր ասում որ 10 հոգի չզոհվեր ավելի շատ մարդ պիտի զոհվեր… ու Տատ մի բան ել ասեմ, ինչքան էլ որ ցույցերն անօրինակն լինեին (չնայած այդպիսի հասկացողություն չկա, կա *իրազեկված լինել* և սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են) 10 հոգու սպանությունը պարտավոր են բացահայտել, դա օրինական-անօրինականի հետ կապ չունի… մարդը որ սպանվում է, *մարդասպանի բացահայտումը սակարկման ենթակա չէ, սա քրեական հարց է*…քո իմացած դեմոկրատական երկրներում սնայպերը շենքի կտուրի ցուցարարների վրա կրակում է՞ … Հունաստանում էլ անկարգություններ եղան և մի հոգի զոհվեց (պատահաբար), բայց նրանք սպանողին բռնեցին, երևի կասես վատ են արել չէ՞…

… Տատ աստված չանի, եթե քեզ հետ նման բան լիներ դու  ի՞նչ կասեիր, չէիր ուզի իմանա՞լ թե ով է եղել սպանողը… ծածկադմփոցին նորմալ կվերաբերվեի՞ր…

… լուրջ հարց եմ տալիս Տատ, ի՞նչ կանեիր…

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), murmushka (15.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե *աթոռին տիրանալու* նպատակով պետական *հեղաշրջման փորձ կատարողները* կարող են քաղբանտարկյալներ կոչվել ապա այո, եթե սեփական շահերից դերդված, պետությունը խարխլելու փորձ անողները սովորական օրինազանցներ են ապա ոչ:


Չամիչ քույրիկ, Հայաստանում պետական հեղաշրջման փորձ չի եղել, շուրջօրյա ժողովրդական ցույցերով հեղաշրջում չեն անում (պատմության գիրքը բաց տես հեղաշրջումն ինչպես է արվում, Չիլի, Պակիստան, Ռուսաստան և այլն)… *Հայաստանում այդ օրերին և հետագայում էլ շենքերի գրավման ու բռնւթյունների կոչեր չեն եղել* …հեղաշրջումն ուղղեկցվում է կրիմինալ գործողություններով… քո ասելով մեր քաղբանտարկյալները կրիմինալ են եղել Սերժն էլ նրանց բաց է թողել… դե ուրեմն չպետք է բաց թողնեին… դու պետք է բողոքես որ նրանց ետ բանտ տանեն…

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու:


Տատ, դու բաներ ես ասում, առանց ինֆորմացիային տիրապետեո

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում:


Տատ, որպեսզի կարողանաս պնդել վերը նշվածը դու պետք է վկայակոչես նախ սահմանադրությունը և ապա փաստերը ներկայացնես…

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու:


Տատ, դու օդի մեջ բաներ ես ասում
պատմեմ միայն այն, ինչ տեսել  եմ իմ աչքերով Տորոնտոյում:
Շրի-լանկացիք մոտ 15 օր առանց որևիցէ մի թույլատրության փակեցին քաղաքի գլխավոր զարկերակը հանդիսացող արագընթաց մայրուղին: Նրանք այնտեղ բողոքի ցույց և երթ էին անում: մնացած ժողովորրդը  բողոքի ալիք էր բարձրացրել մամուլի էջերում, պահանջելով այնտեղից հեռացնել նրանց: Սակայն ոստիկանութունը զբաղված էր Շրիների անվտանգույթունը ապահովելով, և երթեվեկությունը այնպես կազմակերպելով, որ շրիների վրայից մի մազ անգամ չպակասի: Հետո շրիները տեղափոխվեցին ամերիկայի հյուպատոսության շենքի առջև /դա քաղաքի կենտրոնական հատվածում է/ ու մոտ 2 ամիս բարձրախոսը ձեռքերին անընդատ ամերիկացիներից պահանջում էին որ նրանց միջոցներ ձեռք առնեն ու դադարեցնեն ցեղասպանությունը Շրի-Լանկայում: Խոսում էին անընդմեջ…
…
ու պատկերացրու, որ ոչ մի շրիի գլխից մազ չպակասեց այդ օրերին, ուր մնաց իր քաղաքացիներին /և ոչ միայն նրանց/ ոստիկանություն ծեծեր կամ … սպաներ:
…
դու հասկանում ես՞, որ քո ասած բարբարոս երկրի ղեկավարության քայլեր է: երկիր, որի ղեկավարությունը մի մազ անգամ չի հարգում իր քաղաքացիներին:
…
Շատ հետաքրքիր է, դու Շվեցարիայում այդպիսի բան երբևիցէ տեսել ես՞. որ ոստիկանույթունը քացու տակ գցի իր քաղաքացիներին:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), Sagittarius (15.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> *Հայաստանում այդ օրերին և հետագայում էլ շենքերի գրավման ու բռնւթյունների կոչեր չեն եղել*


իսկ ընդանրապես ասած, դա սկի էական չի, արվել է թե չէ:
Ինչ է, այդպիսի կոչերի համար /նաև կարող է մի երկու զաբոռ կամ դուռ ջարդելու համար/ մարդ են սպանում՞՞՞՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այո, ցավոք գործողությունները ուշացված էին, չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրքերը այդ չափ թեժանան, ցանկացած երկրում, նման ապօրինի հանրահավաքները ցրվում են հենց առաջին օրն իսկ:


ցանկացած երկրներից գիտակ քաղաքացի,, կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե անօրիանակ հանրահավաքը ո՞րն է,,, կարո՞ղ ես ինձ մի երկիր ցույց տալ,, որտեղ խաղաղ հանրահավաքը համարվում է անօրինական.

գիտե՞ս ինչքան կոպիտ բան գրեցի ու ջնջեցի,,,,,,,,,,,, կես ժամ ա ես գրառման վրա եմ նստած,,, ու վերջը փուքս նստավ,, ու որոշեցի ծայրահեղական չլինել,,,,,,,,,,,, դու երևում ա տրամաբանող մարդ ես,,, և եթե քեզ իրոք հետաքրքրում ա մեր երկրի ապագան,, փորձի հասկանալ դիմացինին,,, լսիր մեկ-մեկ հասկացիր թե ինչից են մարդիկ բողոքում,, թե ինչ են մարդիկ ուզում,,,
ես ինքս հետևում եմ այս խորհդրին,,, և գրեթե միշտ, փորձելով էմոցիաները մի կողմ դնել, լսում եմ Սերժի ելույթները,, չնայած որ իրան ատում եմ. ես դեռ մի քանի տարի առաջ եմ կողմ եղել սահմաների բացմանը և հարաբերությունների նորմալացմանը,, երբ դեռ մեր քաղաքական դաշտում ոչ մեկ դրա մասին չէր խոսում,,, բայց սա լրիվ ուրիշ բան է,,, ինչքան լսում եմ սերժին էնքան հասկանում եմ որ էտ մարդը չի հասկանում ինչի հետ գործ ունի,,, իսկ իրա կողքի հասկացող խորհրդակաները, սեփական շահից ելնելով ասում են,, բացի բացի,,, շուտ բացի,,, լավ կլինի,,, ու մտքի մեջ ասում են «մեզ համար..... տես հեսա ինչ իմպորտ ենք սկսելու»

դու ընդամենը մի մարդ ես,, բայց ախմախ խասյաթ ունեմ,, ինձ համար ցանկացած հայի կարծիքը կարևոր ա,, դրա համար էս գիշերվա կեսին էշշշշշշշշշշի նման նստել եմ էս նամանկն եմ գրում,,, լավ վսո,,,

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), Վիշապ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվ ի՞նչ, շարունակե՞նք թուրքաֆոբիայով տառապել: Սսկված ծպտուն չհանենք, քանի դեռ նոր հարվածի չե՞նք արժանացել: Պարտվողական մտածելակերպից արժի որքան հնարավոր է շուտ ազատվել:
> Հերիք չի 2 միլոն հայ են կոտորել, մի բան էլ սահման են փակու՞մ: Թող սահմանն էլ բացեն, իրենց գործած մեղքերի համար էլ հատուցեն:


Չամիչ ջան, ես թուրքոֆոբիայով, ու թու թու թու, մնացած բոլո ֆոբիաներով չեմ տառապում: Վայթեմ էս ֆորումում ինձանից ավել ոչ մեկը Թուրքիայում չի եղել, ու թուրքերի հետ չի շփվել: Բայց բարձրագոչ հայտարարություններ անելուց առաջ, պետք ա նաև ռեալ գնահատել սեփական դիրքերն ու հնարավորությունները: Գիտես ես դեմ եմ, որ թուրքերը իրանց մեղեքերի համար հատուցեն ? Բայց, "թող հատուցեն" բարձր գոռալով, դժվար թե մենք գոնե մի թուրքի կարողանանք հատուցացնել:  Սահմանները բացելուն ու դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելուն էլ եմ կողմ, երկու ձեռով, ու երկու ոտով, եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, բայց ուզում եմ որ գոնե մեր կողմից բացողները հստակ հասկական թե ինչ են ուզում դրանով անել ու ռեակ գնահատեն դրա հետևանքները: 

*Էսօր թուրքը սահմանը բացելով ու դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելով իր համալ լուծում է լուրջ աշխարհաքաղաքական խնդիր, իսկ մենք լուծում ենք մի քանի հոգու իշխանության մնալու խնդիր:*

Հասկանում ես տարբերությունը ?? 




> Տրիբուն ջան, հավանաբար, վարկաբեկելով ինչ որ լուրջ հարցե՞ր ես ուզում լուծել: Չեմ կարծում,որ վարկաբեկելը կամ անվայել բառերով անվանելը ինձ կամ քեզ ինչ որ օգուտ տա:


Նախ անվայել բան ոնց որ էնքան էլ չենք ասել, չնայած հասնում ա ասելը, մի բան էլ դենը: Իսկ վարկաբեկելու պահով, Չամիչ ջան, իրանք են իրենց վարկաբեկել, ոչ թե մենք: Չվարկաբեկվածին հենց ընենց տեղը ոչ մեկը չի վարկաբեկում: Թող վարկաբեկված չլինեին, թոող գնային ողջ հայ ժողովրդի ու առաջին հերթին ՀՀ անունից հարաբերություններ հաստատեին ու ասեին "ժողովուրդ ջան, էս ա, սրանից ավել բան էսօր չենք կարողանում անել": Մենք էլ հավատայինք մեր իշխանություններին: Բայց ոնց հավատանք մեկին, որը իրա քաղաքացիներին գնդակահարում ա փողոցում, երկու տարի գոնե մի մարդասպանի չի բացահայտում, ու ուզում ա որ իրան սենց գլոբալ հարցում հավատացող լինի: Ոնց ես դու դա պատկերացնում, Չամիչ ջան ? Դու քո գող ու ավազակ հարևանին կվստահես, որ գնա ձեր բոլորի անունից ձեր շենքի լիֆտի ու ջրի հարցը լուծի ? Ես չեմ վստահե ու չեմ վստահելու էս իշխանություններին - խաղաղություն հաստատեն ասելու եմ դավաճան են, պատերազմ լինի, ասելում եմ էշ են, ոչ մի բան չլինի, ասելու եմ  թամբալ են: 

Չամիչ ջան, նման գլոբալ հարցեր լուծելիս, մի գլխավոր գործոն կա, որը պետք ա հաշվի առնել - կոնսենսուս հասրակության ներսում ու վստահություն իշխանությունների նկատմամբ: Էլի եմ ասում, սև գրող ու ցավին լինի, թե ոնց են անցել ընտրությունները, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ - ՀՀ ներսում մի շատ, շաաաատ լուրջ զանգված չի վստահում իշխանությունների ու չի ուզում որ այս իշխանությունները իր անունից այս մակարդակի գլոբալ որոշումներ ընդունեն: 




> Տրիբուն ջան, տեսնում ես, որ սահմանի փակ լինելը հայերին հետ չի պահում թուրքիա գնալուց ու ապրանք բերել վաճառելուց: Իսկ թուրքը, ոչ մի ապրանք չի բերում ստեղ վաճառում, հայերն են այդ գործը ձեռնարկում: Էլ ի՞նչ են սահմանի բացմանը դեմ խոսում, երբ իրականում ոչ մի սահման էլ չկա:


Բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա Չմիչ ջան: Որ սահման մահման բացելու արդյունքը լինելու է այն, որ այն մի քանի հոգի հայը,  որ մինչև հիմա մոնոպոլ ներմուծողների էին չերեզ Վրաստան, հիմա էլ դառնալու են մոնոպոլ ներմուծող, պրյամոյ Թուրքիայով: Ինձ ու քեզ, ու մնացած քաղաքացիներին, դրանից ոչ տաք ոչ սառը: Արդյունքը մնաց այն, որ մոռանում ենք Ցեղասպանության մասին, մեկ էլ թուրքերին լավ ֆոռա ենք տալիս Ղարաբաղի հարցում:




> Իսկ եթե մենք կասկածենք մեր պետության հզորացման վրա, հենց տենց էլ կլինի: Պետք է ջանք գործադրենք, մրցակցությանը դիմակայող ինչ որ ապրանքներ ստեղծենք, այլ ոչ թե նստենք ու ինքնախարազանամբ զբաղվենք, թե մենք բանի պետք չենք:


Հիմա սենց մի հագտ հարց Չամիչ ջան: Ինչն էր խանգարում մեզ մինչև հիմա աշխատել մեր պետության հզորացման վրա, ու մրցակցությանը դիմակայող ապրանքները ստեղծել: Պետք ա անպայման Թուրքիայի սահմանը բացվի, որ մենք սկսենք մրցակցությանը դիմակայող ապրանքներ ստեղծել ??? Եթե մինչև հիմա չենք ստեղծել, սահմանները բացվելուց հետո ինչի պիտի ստեղծենք ? Ես մի քանի անգամ գրել եմ ստեղ, որ հիմա ավելի պարզ կդառնա, մենք գոյատևելու իրավունք ունենք թե չէ, քանի որ բացի նրանից որ մեր տնտեսությունն ի վիճակի չի լիենլու դիմադրել արդեն ավելի հզոր թուրքական տնտեսական էքսպանսիային (ջհանդամին լինեն թուրքական ապրանքները, պո բոլշոմու սպառողի համար մեկ ա թուրքական ա թե լիբերիական), մի բան էլ նոր աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակ ա ստեղծվում, որի պայմաններում ավելի ճկուն ու խելացի քաղաքականություն ա պետք վարել: Իսկ մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են ու բոլոր քայլերն անում են միայն ու միայն իշխանություն պահելու համար, չեն կարող ճկուն լինել միջազգային քաղաքականություն մեջ, ու մեզ սաղիս տանելու են գրողի ծոցը: 



> Թուրքը բանի պետք եղավ մենք ո՞չ, դե ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի մի բանից կառչելու երբ դա արժեք չի ներկայացնում:


Նենց որ, չենք ինքնախարազանվում, բայց ռեալ գնահատում ենք: Թուրքը էսօր բանի պետք ա, իսկ մենք բանի պետք չենք: Դաժե ֆուտբոլում համ ստեղ համ ընդեղ իքի-սըֆըր են մեզ անում:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), Վիշապ (15.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

աշխարհք աշխարհք, անաստված աշխարհք...

----------


## Rammer

Կխնդրեկ բոլորին անպայման կարդալ այս հոդվածը: Շատ կարևոր ինֆորմցիա է պարունակում և վերջին նախադասությունը ուղղակի ցնցողէ և բացահատյում է այս գեոպրոցեսի ակունքնները...

*«ԱՅԴ ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄՆ ԱՅՍ ԱՐՁԱՆԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՍԿԻԶԲՆ ԷՐ»*


_«Գորշ գայլերի» առաջնորդ Ալփարսլան Թյուրքեշի եւ Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպման մասին ասում է այդ հանդիպումը կազմակերպած մեծահարուստ Սամսոն Էոզարարատը:_

2008-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ իշխանամետ մի քանի թերթեր ընդդիմության թեկնածուի դեմ հակաքարոզչության շրջանակներում հրապարակեցին նույն բացահայտումը, թե Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 1993թ. մարտին Փարիզի «Grillon» հյուրանոցում հանդիպել էր «Գորշ գայլերի» («Ազգայնական շարժում» կուսակցության) առաջնորդ Ալփարսլան Թյուրքեշի հետ՝ քննարկելով ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի դադարեցման ու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման հարցերը: Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել էին նաեւ «Գորշ գայլերի» առաջնորդի որդին՝ Թուղրուլ Թյուրքեշը, Հայաստանի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Վահան Փափազյանը եւ նախագահի խորհրդական Ժիրայր Լիպարիտյանը։ Հանդիպումը կազմակերպել էր, ինչպես այդ թերթերն էին նշում՝ «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետ ժամանակին սերտորեն գործակցած, Թուրքիայում ծնված հայազգի կամ այդպես ներկայացող» Սամսոն Էոզարարատը: *Նաեւ նշում էին, թե հայ-թուրքական շփումներում բանագնացի դեր ստանձնած Էոզարարատը Երեւան էր այցելել ու փակ սահմանի միջով Թուրքիա վերադարձել, եւ նրա համար երկու կողմերի սահմանապահներն էլ խնդիրներ չէին հարուցել։*

Երեկ «Հյուրիեթ» խմբագրատուն այցելած հայ լրագրողները պատահաբար հանդիպեցին Ֆրանսիայում բնակվող հայ մեծահարուստ Սամսոն Էոզարարատին, որը մեկն է այն 100 հայերից, որոնք այսօր Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային խաղի պատվավոր հյուրերից են: Սամսոն Էոզարարատը եկել էր հարցազրույց տալու «Հյուրիեթին»: Հանդիպման վերջում, ի դեպ, նա հայ լրագրողներին ցույց տվեց, որ ունի հայկական դիվանագիտական կապույտ անձնագիր՝ Սամսոն Էոզարարատը նաեւ Սեւծովյան տնտեսական համագործակցություն կազմակերպության գործարար կոմիտեի տնօրենների խորհրդում Հայաստանի պաշտոնական ներկայացուցիչն է՝ արդեն 15 տարի:

«Armenian reporter»-ի թղթակցի խնդրանքով Սամսոն Էոզարարատն առաջին անգամ հայկական մամուլին մանրամասներ պատմեց այդ հանդիպման բովանդակության մասին: Ընդ որում, մեր ֆրանսախոս դիվանագետի խոսքը թարգմանում էր նույն մարդը, որը որպես թարգմանիչ ներկա էր եղել նաեւ 1993-ի այդ պատմական հանդիպմանը: Ըստ Սամսոն Էոզարարատի՝ այդ հանդիպման շրջանում Թուրքիայի նախագահի եւ ԱԳ նախարարի հետ մի շարք քայլերի վերաբերյալ էին ցանկանում պայմանավորվել, բայց՝ «*Այս հարաբերությունների մեջ Թյուրքեշը երեւում էր որպես մի պատ, որի մյուս կողմը կարելի չէր անցնել: Ամեն դժվարություն կգար ու կանգ կառներ Թյուրքեշի վրա: Ասացի, երթանք՝ տեսնանք սա Թյուրքեշը: Պետք է խոսինք՝ ի՞նչ է ռիսկը. եթե չխոսի՝ հետ կվերադառնանք: Սա էր գաղափարը, որ գնացինք, իրեն տեսանք: Սա Ղարաբաղի պատերազմի շրջանն էր. եւ Թյուրքեշի ու ժամանակի կառավարության կողմից շատ խիզախ քայլ էր Հայաստանի նախագահի հետ բանակցելը»: Պատմեց, որ «Գորշ գայլերի» առաջնորդն առաջին անգամ էր Փարիզ ժամանել. «Իր մտքին մեջ դա հայկական քաղաք էր»: Նաեւ հավելեց. «Հայաստանում մի շրջան մի քիչ վստահ չէին, որ պետք է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տեսնվի Թյուրքեշի հետ»:*

2008-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ թուրքագետ Հակոբ Չաքրյանը վկայակոչելով 2005-ի գարնանը թուրքական «Միլիեթում» հրապարակված հոդվածաշարը՝ նշել էր, թե Թյուրքեշը Տեր-Պետրոսյանին առաջարկներ է ներկայացրել, եւ ՀՀ նախագահը կողմ է եղել դրանց, պարզապես Ադրբեջանի նախագահ Աբուլֆազ Էլչիբեյն իր համաձայնությունը չի տվել. «Ըստ այդ առաջարկների, Ադրբեջանը եւ Հայաստանը իսկույն հրադադար են հաստատում, հայկական զորքերը դուրս են բերվում ադրբեջանական հողերից (իհարկե, «ադրբեջանական հողեր» ասելով, նկատի ունի նաեւ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղը), երկու կողմերն էլ առկա սահմաններում (ԼՂՀ-ն մտնում է Ադրբեջանի կազմի մեջ) ճանաչում են միմյանց անկախությունը, պարտավորվում են միմյանց ներքին գործերին չմիջամտել եւ հողային պահանջ չներկայացնել, Քաշաթաղի (Լաչինի) միջանցքը բաց պահել, սակայն միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելության վերահսկողության տակ»: «Առավոտը» Սամսոն Էոզարարատին խնդրեց պարզաբանել, թե իրոք այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ եղե՞լ են նման պայմանավորվածություններ:* «Ոչ: Այդ հանդիպման ընթացքում բնավ մեկ համաձայնություն չեղավ,- կտրուկ հերքեց նա:- Բայց եղավ խնդրի նկատմամբ մոտեցման փոփոխություն: Մինչեւ այդ ժամանակ Թուրքիայի կողմից փափագ կար, որ խնդիրը լուծվի ճնշմամբ՝ շրջափակման եւ այլ միջոցներով: Այդ հանդիպման արդյունքն այն էր, որ ճնշումից անցնեն երկխոսության: Բայց դրան այդ ժամանակ չկարողացանք գնալ՝ Հայաստանն էլ մի քիչ կամաց գնաց: Սակայն եղավ Հայաստանի նկատմամբ կեցվածքի եւ գաղափարների փոփոխություն: Եվ դա հայ-թուրքական ներկա արձանագրությունների խորհրդանշական սկիզբն էր:* Այդ արձանագրությունները ստորագրել են երկու հավասար երկրներ՝ մեկն ավելի ցածր կամ բարձր, մեծ կամ փոքր չէ: Այդ հավասարությունն առնվեցավ «Grillon» հյուրանոցի մեջ՝ այդ առաջին հանդիպման ժամանակ»:

Սամսոն Էոզարարատը վստահ է. «Եթե այդ ճանապարհով այսօր հասանք այս վիճակին՝ հարկավ, մի քիչ ուշացումով, հենց այդ օրը եղավ շատ կարեւոր հայկական քաղաքականության մեջ»:

Ի դեպ, «Միլիեթն» այդ հոդվածաշարում վկայակոչելով Սամսոն Էոզարարատին՝ հայտնել էր, թե հանդիպումից որոշ ժամանակ անց քննարկվել է հայ-թուրքական սահմանի վրա 1915թ. զոհերի հուշարձան կառուցելու հնարավորությունը։ Եվ այդ հուշարձանի՝ դեպի Հայաստան ուղղված մասի վրա թուրքերեն, իսկ դեպի Թուրքիա ուղղված մասին հայերեն գրվելու էր. «Մեր պատճառած ցավի համար սգում ենք»։ Նույն թերթերը, որոնք այսօր գովերգում են Սերժ Սարգսյանի փորձը՝ բարելավել հարաբերությունները Թուրքիայի հետ, 2008-ին գրում էին. «Հետաքրքիր է, թե այդ ի՞նչ ցավ են պատճառել հայերը թուրքերին, այդ ի՞նչ հանցանք են կատարել, որ այն համահավասարեցվի Հայոց ցեղասպանությանը։ Միաժամանակ դժվար չէ նկատել, որ նմանաբնույթ քննարկման մասնակցելով եւ հիշյալ հուշարձանի կառուցմանը համաձայնությունը տալով՝ Լ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, լինելով Հայաստանի նախագահը, փաստորեն ջուր է լցրել Թուրքիայի արտաքին քաղաքականության ու քարոզչության ջրաղացին»։ 

Վերջում եւս մի մեջբերում Սամսոն Էոզարարատի՝ հայ լրագրողների հետ երեկվա զրույցից: Ի տարբերություն գործընթացի «ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտություն» անվանմանը, նա պնդեց, թե արդեն տեւական շրջան է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը ցուցադրում է՝ «ինքը շախմատի խաղացող է», եւ որպես դրա եւս մի ապացույց՝ դիտարկեց Սփյուռքի հետ հանդիպելու համար ուղեւորությունը: Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության երեք նախագահների՝ Թուրքիայի հանդեպ վարած քաղաքականությունը, ըստ Սամսոն Էոզարարատի, միմյանց շարունակությունն է.«Ամեն մի նախագահ իր ոճն ունի, բայց Թուրքիայի հանդեպ քաղաքականության կարեւոր գծերը նույնն էին: *Հայաստանը դեռեւս չանկախացած՝ այս քաղաքականությունն արդեն ճշտել էր: Թուրքիայի հետ առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունների այս գիծը շարունակվում է»:*

----------

Տատ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո, ցավոք գործողությունները ուշացված էին, չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրքերը այդ չափ թեժանան, ցանկացած երկրում, նման ապօրինի հանրահավաքները ցրվում են հենց առաջին օրն իսկ:


Չամիչ ջան, էս արդեն ուրիշ հեքիաթից ա, մի երկու տարի ծեծված: Բայց նախ ապօրինի հանրահավաք չի լինում, քանի որ հանրահավաքը սահմանադրական իրավունք է, ու լավ կլինի արտաքին քաղաքականության, Սերժի արժանիքների, ընտրված լինել չլինելու, մրցակցաային ապրանքների մասին հայտարարություններ անելուց առաջ, ծանոթ լինել "մարդու ու քաղաքացու հիմնական իրավունքներ" կոչվող սահմանադրական սկզբունքի հետ: 

Ի վերջո, իմ համար որպես քաղաքացի, լռռռռռռռռռռիվ մեկ ա, թե քանի սահման բաց ու փակ կլինի, որտեղից ինչ տեսակի մրցակցային ու ոչ մրցակցային ապրանք կներմուծվի, նախնիներիս արյան կանչով քանի երկրի խորհրդարան Ցեղասպանությունը կընդունի, եթե իմ երկրի ներսում իմ իրավուքները չպիտի պաշտպանվեն: 

Ու, ուրիշ երկրներում էլ են միտինգները ցրում, բայց սնայպերով մարդ չեն գնդակահարում, ինչքան էլ որ միտինգը "ապօրինի" լինի; Եթե ի հարկե ուրիշ երկրներ ասելով Պակիստանը կամ Ուգանդան ի նկատի չունեք:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), murmushka (15.10.2009), Երվանդ (15.10.2009), Վիշապ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու: Եվ դա Քոչարյանն էր, ոչ թե ՍՍ (իհարկե շատ բան չի փոխվում): Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում: 
> 
> Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:


Տատ ջան, հոգուդ ղուրբան, բա թուրքերից էլ ինչ ենք ուզում ? Ինչ Ցեղասպանության պահանաջ? Նախորդ դարի սկզբին, հայերը` Օսմանյան կայսրության քաղաքացիները,  *անօրինական* ապստամբություն բարձրացրեցին, ու թուրքերը շատ *օրինաչափ* ապստամբությունը ճնշեցին, ձեռի հետ էլ այնպես արեցին, որ էլ *անօրինական գործողություններ* հայերը ընդհանրապես պատմության մեջ չկարողանան Թուրքիայի տարածքում իրականացնել:  Եվ դա Թալեաթ ու Էնվերն էին, ու ոչ թե ՍՍ-ն կամ ՌՔ-ն, բայց դա էլի ոչինչ չի փոխում:

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), murmushka (15.10.2009), REAL_ist (15.10.2009), Վիշապ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, էն քո բոլոր _ինչու_ներին համաձայն եմ, եվ եթե ՍՍ հասնի հրաժարականի, միայն դրանք են լինեու պատճառը, ոչ թե արձանագրությունները: Իսկ սա հիանալի առիթ է բարձրաձայն բղավելու, ՀԱԿից սկասծ, դաշնակներով վերջացրած: 
> Հաջորդը ենթադրենք կկարողանա ուղղել ներքին վիճակը որոշ չափով, և միանգամից կպարզվի (և մենք նրան կվստահենք)- որ այս արձանագրությունը  ճիշտ է:


Ինձ թվում է, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել։ :Tongue:  Ուզում ես ասել, որ այս արձանագրությունները մեր օգտին են։ Բա իհարկե մեր օգտին են Տատ ջան։ Պատկերացրու հետևյալը, հարևանս ինձ ժամանակին ծեծել–ջարդել է, որովհետև թաղի ջոջերի շահը էդպես է թելադրել, իսկ հիմա ինձ տալիս է հազար դրամ ու առաջարկում է հաշտվել, որովհետև հիմա թաղի ջոջերի շահը էդպես է թելադրում։ Արդյունքում ես ունենում եմ հազար դրամ։ :Smile:  Ինձ թվում է էլի է պետք հարևանիս դրդել, որ ինձ ծեծի ու ջարդի, գուցե մյուս անգամ հաջողվի մի ամբողջ հազար հինգ հարյուր դրամ կորզել… Ճիշտ է, հիմա դու ասում ես ինձ ձեռնտու է, որ ողջ թաղը խոսում է, որ ես հարևանիս հետ վիճարկում եմ ինձ ծեծել–ջարդելու փաստը,  բայց ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ թաղը դրա մասին չգիտեր։ Եվ ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, որ հարևանս ընդհակառակը, ավելի բուռն կերպով է փորձելու ապացուցել, որ ինքը բնավ էլ ինձ չի ծեծել, դեռ ավելին՝ այն ջոջերին, որոնք արդեն ընդունել են ինձ ծեծելու փաստը, մեղադրելու է զրպարտության մեջ։ Չէ՞, այդպես չի՞, թաղի ջոջերը թույլ չեն տա՞։ Ախր ո՞վ եմ ես։ Ես էն ողորմելին եմ, որ տանս մեջ իշխանություն հաստատելուս համար փոխանակ լավացնեմ կնոջս ու երեխաներիս կյանքը, ծեծելով լռեցնում եմ նրանց, իսկ ո՞վ է հարևանս։ Հզոր ու հեղինակություն վայելող մեկն է, թեկուզ և ծեծել է ինձ։ Այդ երբվանի՞ց է այս աշխարհը արդար դարձել ու շահերից վերացել։ Այնպես որ Տատ… մենք քոսոտ երկիր ենք, հիմար ժողովուրդ, որին հերթական անգամ հանգիստ կարելի է ցեղասպանել, աշխարհը շատ չի նեղվի դրանից։ Երբեմն շատ կոշտ բառեր եմ ուզում ասել…

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՑՅՈՒՐԻԽ, 10.10.2009: ՎԱՐՔ ԷԾԱՑ

Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի սփրթնած դեմքը դեռ երկար կմնա հայ հեռուստադիտողների հիշողության մեջ: Այդ իմաստով պահն իսկապես պատմական էր: Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը լայն ժպտում էր, Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարն «էշից ընկածի» պես էր, իսկ ներկաները, շունչները պահած, սպասում էին, թե երբ է ավարտվելու այդ թամաշան: Ամեն ինչ ավարտվեց այնպես, ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր: Փաստաթղթերի ստորագրումից հետո ներկաները մոտեցան եւ սկսեցին քաշքշել Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի թշերը: Միշտ էլ այդպես է լինում. երբ երեխան, թեկուզ քրտնած ու կակազելով, արտասանում-վերջացնում է ոտանավորը, բոլորը սկսում են նրան «պոնչո» անել: Դեռ լավ է, որ ներկաներից որեւէ մեկի մտքով չանցավ վեր-վեր թռցնել Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին կամ «չուպա-չուպս» տալ (չնայած, որոշ տեղեկությունների համաձայն, նրա թշերը քաշքշելու պահին Խավիեր Սոլանան ասել է «ուծյու-ծյու-ծյու-ծյու...»):

Հիմա` մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ: Թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում, արդեն բոլորի համար պարզ է: Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը մտադրություն է հայտնել ստորագրման արարողությունից անմիջապես հետո ինչ-որ հաղթական հայտարարություններ անել, Նալբանդյանն ընդդիմացել է, եւ որպեսզի միջոցառումը «պռավալ չտան», միջնորդները որոշել են, որ ընդհանրապես որեւէ հայտարարություն չպետք է հնչի: Փաստորեն, Թուրքիան որոշել էր վերջին պահին եւս մի հարված հասցնել Հայաստանին (այնպես, ինչպես սովորական փողոցային կռվից հետո, «բարիշելու» պահին հաղթող կողմը փորձում է ասել «էղա՞վ, արա՛»), բայց միջնորդները թույլ չտվեցին: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` թուրքական կողմը ոչ թե իր հայտարարություններից հրաժարվեց, այլ դրանք անմիջապես հրապարակելու մտքից (ընդամենը մի քանի ժամ անց նույն բաներն ասաց այդ երկրի վարչապետը): Այլ կերպ ասած, արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից բառացիորեն րոպեներ առաջ ստեղծվել էր մի իրավիճակ, երբ միջնորդները ստիպված էին կողմերից մեկին (Հայաստանին) համոզել, որ «կոտոշներ տնկելն» անիմաստ է, պետք է համակերպվել: Հարց է ծագում` իսկ նման իրավիճակներում սովորաբար ո՞ւմ են համոզում: Ճիշտ է. համոզում են նրան, ով ակնհայտորեն տուժած կողմ է: Այսինքն, այս արձանագրությունների ստորագրման «տուժած կողմը» Հայաստանն է: 

Հիմա հարցին նայենք այլ տեսանկյունից: Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչի՞ համար էր արարողության ձգձգման այդ ամբողջ թամաշան: Մեր պաշտոնական քարոզչությունը փորձեց դա ներկայացնել որպես մեծագույն դիվանագիտական հաղթանակ, եւ հիմնական փաստարկն այն էր, որ սրանից հետո որպես ելակետ պետք է հիմնվել բացառապես հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների գրավոր տեքստի վրա, իսկ հարակից մեկնաբանություններն «ասնավանի» չեն: Մեծ հաշվով, դա իսկապես էլ այդպես է (եթե, իհարկե, այլ գաղտնի համաձայնագրեր չեն ստորագրվել), բայց այդ դեպքում էլ հարց է ծագում` ի՞նչ կարիք կար այդքան մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել Դավութօղլուի երեք րոպեանոց հայտարարությանը: Ի պատասխան` Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանը կարող էր պարզապես հավաքվածներին ցույց տալ հենց նոր ստորագրված արձանագրությունները եւ հայտարարել, որ ցանկացած էմոցիոնալ գնահատական ոչինչ չարժե, որովհետեւ ստորագրվել է կոնկրետ փաստաթուղթ, եւ կողմերը պատասխանատու են միայն նրա համար, ինչ գրված է այդ փաստաթղթում: Կոպիտ ասած, եթե Դավութօղլուն իր հայտարարության մեջ օգտագործեր, ասենք, «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ» բառերը, Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանը կարող էր իր պատասխան ելույթում քմծիծաղ տալ եւ ասել, թե ինքը ուշադիր կարդացել է հենց նոր ստորագրված փաստաթղթերը, բայց ոչ մի տեղ «Լեռնային Ղարաբաղ» արտահայտությունը չի տեսել: Ի՞նչ պիտի աներ Դավութօղլուն. հո ստորագրությունը ետ չէ՞ր վերցնելու: Այսինքն, այն, որ արարողության ժամանակ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանն ասես նարկոզի տակ լիներ, միայն մի բացատրություն ունի: Կողմերը լավ էլ համաձայնվել էին, որ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում նախապայմաններ կան, բայց պայմանավորվել էին այդ մասին բարձրաձայն չխոսել: Դրա համար էլ, երբ թուրքական կողմը փորձեց խախտել պայմանավորվածությունը, «մերոնք» ընդվզեցին: Իսկ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանն այդ վիճակում էր, որովհետեւ չէր սպասոմ, որ թուրքերը կփորձեն խախտել «ջենտլմենական պայմանավորվածությունը»: Երեւի նաեւ դա էր պատճառը, որ երբ ստորագրման արարողությունից հետո ներկաները հերթով մոտենում եւ քաշքշում էին Նալբանդյանի թշերը, տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, թե իրականում նրան չափալախում են (դա, ինչպես հայտնի է, նարկոզից հանելու ամենաարդյունավետ եղանակն է): 

P.S. Սերժ Սարգսյանը շարունակում է աջուձախ շնորհակալություններ հայտնել` հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանն աջակցելու համար: Հիշո՞ւմ եք Վիսոցկու հայտնի բանաստեղծությունը. «Ի լիշ օդին վոպրոս մենյա տրեվոժիտ - կոմու սկազատ սպասիբո, չտո ժիվոյ?»: Մնում է միայն պարզել, թե ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ Հայաստանի համար այսօր ողջ մնալը գերխնդիր է դարձել:

ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ 
Chi.am

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009), Sagittarius (15.10.2009), Ձայնալար (15.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ի վերջո, իմ համար որպես քաղաքացի, լռռռռռռռռռռիվ մեկ ա, թե քանի սահման բաց ու փակ կլինի, որտեղից ինչ տեսակի մրցակցային ու ոչ մրցակցային ապրանք կներմուծվի, նախնիներիս արյան կանչով քանի երկրի խորհրդարան Ցեղասպանությունը կընդունի, եթե իմ երկրի ներսում իմ իրավուքները չպիտի պաշտպանվեն:


Մեծ ախպեր ոնց կարող է քաղաքացին երկրի կենսական նշանակության քաղաքական հարցերի նկատմամբ անտարբեր լինել: Կարևոր տարբերությունններից մեկը  քաղաքացու և ոչ քաղաքացու մեջ այն է , որ քաղաքացին ինքն է պաշտպանում կամ փորձում պաշտպանել իր իրավունքնները, բայց չի սպասում որ պաշտպանվի և անտարբեր չէ... Ամեն ժողովրդի պետք է տալ այնքան իրավունքններ և իշխանությունը որը ինքը կարող է կրել և իրացնել: Եթե մենք անտարբեր են ուրեմն ժողովրդավարությունը մեր խելքի բանը չի, ու այդպես էլ կա..,
Քո էտ որ իրավունքն է ոտնահարվել որ? Ընտրելու? Հա որ? Չես գնացել ընտրել? Գնացել էս մտել ես ու թերթիկը գցել ես չէ ծագի մեջ...

----------


## Rammer

Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան է ինձ հետաքրքրում...Ասենք լավ Դովն մի բան էր ուզում տուֆտեր ամբինոնից ու մեր քառակուսի գլուխը ընդիմացել է ու հասել է իր ուզածին և այդ հայտարարություն չի հնչել...Եթե իրոք այդպես է, ուրեմն Նալբանդյանը ինչքան ուժ ուներ պետք է ժպտար որ իր ուզածին հասել է, որ դա մեր պատվիրկության հաղթանակն է...Բայց դեմքից յախք էր թափում: Ես մի տարբերակ ունեմ, բայց ուրիշների կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան է ինձ հետաքրքրում...Ասենք լավ Դովն մի բան էր ուզում տուֆտեր ամբինոնից ու մեր քառակուսի գլուխը ընդիմացել է ու հասել է իր ուզածին և այդ հայտարարություն չի հնչել...Եթե իրոք այդպես է, ուրեմն Նալբանդյանը ինչքան ուժ ուներ պետք է ժպտար որ իր ուզածին հասել է, որ դա մեր պատվիրկության հաղթանակն է...Բայց դեմքից յախք էր թափում: Ես մի տարբերակ ունեմ, բայց ուրիշների կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում...


Rammer, պատկերացրու մի ինչ–որ հայտնի ֆիրմայի տնօրեն նոր քարտուղարուհու է ընդունում իր մոտ աշխատելու ու  վերջինիս ներկայացնում է մյուս աշխատողներին, աշխատանքային պայմանագիր է կնքում, բայց վերջում էլ ուզում է բոլորին հայտարարել, որ քարտուղարուհին իրեն սեքս է պարտք։ Իհարկե աշխատանքային պայմանագրում սեքսի մասին ոչինչ չկա, ու քարտուղարուհին էլ ամեն կերպ վիզ է դնում, որ տնօրենը չանի այդ խայտառակ հայտարարությունը ու ի վերջո հասնում է իր ուզածին։ Ինչ ես կարծում, այդ քարտուղարուհին ժպտալու՞ է, որ իր ուզածին հասել է։ Մոտավորապես նույն պատկերն էլ այստեղ է։

----------

Chuk (15.10.2009), Kuk (15.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), Rammer (15.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, պատկերացրու մի ինչ–որ հայտնի ֆիրմայի տնօրեն նոր քարտուղարուհու է ընդունում իր մոտ աշխատելու ու  վերջինիս ներկայացնում է մյուս աշխատողներին, աշխատանքային պայմանագիր է կնքում, բայց վերջում էլ ուզում է բոլորին հայտարարել, որ քարտուղարուհին իրեն սեքս է պարտք։ Իհարկե աշխատանքային պայմանագրում սեքսի մասին ոչինչ չկա, ու քարտուղարուհին էլ ամեն կերպ վիզ է դնում, որ տնօրենը չանի այդ խայտառակ հայտարարությունը ու ի վերջո հասնում է իր ուզածին։ Ինչ ես կարծում, այդ քարտուղարուհին ժպտալու՞ է, որ իր ուզածին հասել է։ Մոտավորապես նույն պատկերն էլ այստեղ է։


Հետաքրքիր տարբերակ էր... :Jpit: )))

----------


## Marduk

Գուշակեք ինչի է ըտենց ուրախ ձախի անձնավորությունը

հա թուրքերը հայերին գոլ են խփել:

էս լրիվ տարել է էս մարդուն արդեն: Փաստորեն 10 հայ գնդակահարելը այդպես անհետևանք չմնաց պսիխիկայի վրա

----------


## zanazan

> Rammer, պատկերացրու մի ինչ–որ հայտնի ֆիրմայի տնօրեն նոր քարտուղարուհու է ընդունում իր մոտ աշխատելու ու  վերջինիս ներկայացնում է մյուս աշխատողներին, աշխատանքային պայմանագիր է կնքում, բայց վերջում էլ ուզում է բոլորին հայտարարել, որ քարտուղարուհին իրեն սեքս է պարտք։ Իհարկե աշխատանքային պայմանագրում սեքսի մասին ոչինչ չկա, ու քարտուղարուհին էլ ամեն կերպ վիզ է դնում, որ տնօրենը չանի այդ խայտառակ հայտարարությունը ու ի վերջո հասնում է իր ուզածին։ Ինչ ես կարծում, այդ քարտուղարուհին ժպտալու՞ է, որ իր ուզածին հասել է։ Մոտավորապես նույն պատկերն էլ այստեղ է։


մանավանդ եթե տնօրենը SPID-ով հիվանդ է...

----------


## Marduk

ի դեպ Բուրսայում մեր պնակալեզ ու շատ պատասխանատու լրագրողներին քարկոծել են:
Ու նաև արգելել են հայկական դրոշով ման գալ, որովհետև կարող է գռգռված ֆանատները սամասուդ անեին տեղում

Այս այսպիսի սերժանտական հայ-թուրքական ախպերություն

----------


## zanazan

Ես առաջարկում եմ թափով ազգովի կրոնափոխ լինենք, դառնանք մուսուլման...
ահագին կհեշտացնենք ու կարագացնենք պրոցեսը...

----------


## Տատ

> «Ըստ այդ առաջարկների, Ադրբեջանը եւ Հայաստանը իսկույն հրադադար են հաստատում, հայկական զորքերը դուրս են բերվում ադրբեջանական հողերից...«Առավոտը» Սամսոն Էոզարարատին խնդրեց պարզաբանել, թե իրոք այդ հանդիպման ժամանակ եղե՞լ են նման պայմանավորվածություններ: *«Ոչ: Այդ հանդիպման ընթացքում բնավ մեկ համաձայնություն չեղավ,-* կտրուկ հերքեց նա:- Բայց եղավ խնդրի նկատմամբ մոտեցման փոփոխություն:


Հիմք չունեմ չհավատալու այս մարդուն: Դուրս է գալիս, ինչպես միշտ, իրականում խոսվել է մի բան, իսկ բոլոր պատերին ներքին հակառակորդների կողմից գրվել մի այլ բան: Եվ այդ ամենը իհարկե գործի մանրամասն իմացությամբ: Ոչինչ չի հիշացնու՞մ:

Վերջն էլ էր լավը: մոտավորապես ինչ մտքովս անցնում է, հիմա կգա հաջորդը և նույն ձևով կշարունակի և բոլորս հանկարծ կհամաձայնվենք:
Միայն հաստատվում եմ այն մտքի մեջ, որ այժմյան հակառակորդները (ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակ) հեչ էլ արձանագրության դեմ չեն պայքարում, քանի որ գիտեն, որ պրոցեսը վաղուց սկսվել է և պլանով էլ գնում է: Բայց հրաշալի առիթ է Սերժին դուրս անելու, իսկ  նա դա վաստակել է իր ներքին քաղաքականությամբ: Եվ եթե մենք նորից դժգոհ կլինենք ապագա նախագահով, ի՞նչն ենք առաջին հերթին հիշելու՝ նրա թուրքական քաղաքականությունը...



> Ուզում ես ասել, որ այս արձանագրությունները մեր օգտին են։


Գիտես Վիշապ, *ես չեմ կարող դա պնդել*: Կարող են մեր օգտին լինել ըստ պարագաների, ճիշտ կիրառման դեպքում, միջազգային  և այլն: 
Կարող են և վնասել: Վնասի մասին էլ ոչ միայն չանա են տփում ֆորումցիները կամ ժուռնալիստները, այլ նաև լուրջ մարդիկ: Ես լսում եմ երկու կարծիքները և համեմատում:
Ես վիճում եմ միայն այն բաձարձակ ինքնավստահ ամենագետ հաստատումների հետ, որոնք հիմնվում են իրենց ականջով լսված Գյուլ- Սարգսյան խոստումներին մեկ էլ Նալբանդյանի դեմքի արտահայտությանը, որպեսզի պնդեն, որ այս ամենը մեզ վնաս է:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ժողովուրդ ջան մի բան է ինձ հետաքրքրում...Ասենք լավ Դովն մի բան էր ուզում տուֆտեր ամբինոնից ու մեր քառակուսի գլուխը ընդիմացել է ու հասել է իր ուզածին և այդ հայտարարություն չի հնչել...Եթե իրոք այդպես է, ուրեմն Նալբանդյանը ինչքան ուժ ուներ պետք է ժպտար որ իր ուզածին հասել է, որ դա մեր պատվիրկության հաղթանակն է...Բայց դեմքից յախք էր թափում: Ես մի տարբերակ ունեմ, բայց ուրիշների կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում...


Նախ ասեմ, որ ստորագրման արարողության ժամանակ արտասանված փոխհամաձայնեցված ելույթները համարվում են առաջնային մեկնաբանություններ, այդ մեկնաբանությունը հենց կողմերի ընդհանուր պակերացումնա արտահայտում ստորագրված պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ և անվանվում է աուտենտիկ: Մեկնաբանությունների հետ կապված վեճերի դեպքում աուտենտիկ մեկնաբանությունները առանձնահատուկ դեր ունեն և կարելիա ասել իրավական ուժ են ստանում և հետագայում բավականին լուրջ հետևանքներ ունենում:
Իսկ այժմ սեփական երկրում հնչեցված մեկնաբանությունները ոչ մի էական բան չեն փոխում: Բնականաբար ելույթները հանելը մեր կողմի ուզածն էր, քանի որ մերոնք, ի տարբերություն թուրքերի, պայմանագիրը այլ հունի վրա դնելու փորձեր չէին անելու և ելույթում արտահայտելու էին պայմանագրի բովանդակությունից բխող մեկնաբանություններ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … որպեսզի պնդեն, որ այս ամենը մեզ վնաս է:


Տատ ջան, ես մեկ անգամ ասել եմ, ու կրկին կասեմ. Անձամբ ես թքած ունեմ հայ–թուրքական սահմանի վրա։ Այդ սահմանի փակ լինելը շատ չնչին խնդիր է ինձ համար Հայաստանի ներքին խնդիրների հետ համեմատած։ Ես վաղուց համոզվել եմ, որ Սերժի կառավարած յուրաքանչյուր օր Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը վնաս է։ Ու էլ չանա չեմ տփելու այս ուղղությամբ, ես խնդիր չունեմ այլևս հակառակը ինձ ապացուցելու։ Սերժը կարգին էլ դիվանագետ է Հայաստանի հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղելու ու ապակողմնորոշելու հարցում, լավ էլ դիվանագետ է դրսիններին հաճոյանալու ու միևնույն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի թելադրածը իրականացնելու ու իր իշխանության հիմքերը ամրացնելու գործում։ Սաղիս էլ լոխերի տեղ դրած ֆռֆռում է, ու այդ առումով էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ չի տարբերվում Քոչարյանից։ Մնացյալը անձամբ ինձ համար, շատ ներողություն, ֆռթոններ են։ Թուրքիայի սահմանի փակ լինելը Հայաստանի համար ակտուալ խնդիր *ՉԻ*։ Թուրքիայի հետ նորմալ ապրանքաշրջանառություն հենց հիմա *կա*, Թուրքիա գնալու պրոբլեմ հայաստանցիները *չունեն*։ Վրաստանի տարածքով վերգետնյա տեղափոխություններ կատարելու ծախսե՞րն են այս ողջ արիշ–վերիշները։ Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ապա Իրանի տարածքով կարելի է ողջ արդյունաբերության տեսականին բերել ավելի հարմար գներով՝ չինական արտադրության։ Ֆուֆլո է էս ամենը։

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեծ ախպեր ոնց կարող է քաղաքացին երկրի կենսական նշանակության քաղաքական հարցերի նկատմամբ անտարբեր լինել: Կարևոր տարբերությունններից մեկը քաղաքացու և ոչ քաղաքացու մեջ այն է , որ քաղաքացին ինքն է պաշտպանում կամ փորձում պաշտպանել իր իրավունքնները, բայց չի սպասում որ պաշտպանվի և անտարբեր չէ... *Ամեն ժողովրդի պետք է տալ այնքան իրավունքններ և իշխանությունը որը ինքը կարող է կրել և իրացնել:* Եթե մենք անտարբեր են ուրեմն ժողովրդավարությունը մեր խելքի բանը չի, ու այդպես էլ կա..,
> ..


Ռամ ջան, էս վերջերս սկսել ես բարդ բարդ մտքեր արտահայտել, ու ես դժվարանում եմ դրանք բոլորը հասկանալ: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, ապեր: Ոնց որ քաղաքագիտության դոկտորական կուրսերի գնացած լինես:  :Wink: 
Վաբշե տո, ես չեմ ասել, որ ես անտարբեր եմ: Լավ էլ տարբեր եմ, մի բան էլ էն կողմ: Բայց իմ առաջնայնությունների ցանկում իմ` քաղաքացուս իրավունքները, առաջին տեղում են, հետո նոր կսկսեմ մտածել, թե ու հետ քանի սահման կա բաց ու փակ, որտեղից ինչ ա ներմուծվում, մեկ էլ քանի երկիր ա ճանաչելու իմ պատմական իրավունքները քրդերով բնակեցված տարածքների նկատմամբ: 
Ես իմ իրավունքները ինչքան կարում եմ պաշտպանում եմ, բայց պետությունից էլ պահանջում, որ իրականացնի իր հիմնական ֆունկցիաներից մեկը, ու եթե ես ինվալիդ եմ, ու չեմ կարում ինքս լավ պաշտպանվեմ, իմ տեղը մի քիչ էլ ինքը ինձ պաշտպանի, շա՞տ բան եմ ուզում: Իսկ ամեն ժողովրդի ժողովրդավարություն մարսելու/կրելու ունակությունների տարբերությունները, եղբայր, գոնե փաստացի պիտի ապացուցվեին այն բանով, որ ասենք Եվրոպա աշխարհամասում չեխերը ավելի ցածր մարսողականություն ունենային, քան ասենք իսպանացիները: Բայց արի ու տես, որի սաղի մարսողությունը նույնն ա ու աղիներն էլ նորմալ գործում են, ու մենակ մեզ ու մեր նման մի քանի համբալի ա վերաբերվում էտ անտեր ժողովրդավարությունը չմարսելու պրոբլեմը: 



> Քո էտ որ իրավունքն է ոտնահարվել որ? Ընտրելու? Հա որ? Չես գնացել ընտրել? Գնացել էս մտել ես ու թերթիկը գցել ես չէ ծագի մեջ...


Ոնց որ հաշվելու պահին էր, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Հա, մեկ էլ իմ քցած թերթիկի վրա, մի քանի հոգի էլ խրցով էին քցում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, խրցով քցելուց առաջ կոնկրետ իմ քվերաթերթիկը ոչ մեկը չի վառել, ինձ էլ չի ծեծել: Հիմա ի՞նչ ասեմ, իմ իրավունքները չեն ոտնահարվե՞լ…

Ծագն էլ շատ նեղ էր, չդեզեց ............

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

ԴՎ, հետաքրքիր է, եթե այն շրիլանկացիները պարզապես պահանջէին Կանադայի (ոչ թե Շրի Լանկայի) կառավարության վռնդումը, ինչպես կվարվեր ոստիկանությունը:


> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, դու Շվեցարիայում այդպիսի բան երբևիցէ տեսել ես՞. որ ոստիկանույթունը քացու տակ գցի իր քաղաքացիներին:


Այո: Առանց մարդասպանության:
Նախ, ոստիկանությունը թույլ չի տալիս որ վտանգավոր զանգված հավաքվի նույնիսկ: Այստեղ երբ արգելում են՝ մարդիկ չեն գնում: Բայց նաև թույլ տված ժամանակ հեռավոր փողոցներ էլ են փակվում, իրենք էլ աչքից չեն բաց թողնում: 

Մայիսի 1ին միշտ լինում են հավաքներ և անկարքություններ Ցյուրիխում , անպայման քացու տակ գցված երիտասարդների պատկերներ ենք տեսնում: երկու անգամ ու վերջ, երկար չի թույլատրվում այդ թեման կենտրոնական ՏՎ ով: Իսկ ընդդիմական մամուլ մենք չունենք: :Xeloq:  

Դավոսում երբ Գ8 հավաքվում է, ամբողջ երկրի բանակն ու ոստիկանությունը ոտքի է կանգնում , որ նույնիսկ մոտ չթողնի գլոբալիզացիայի կանաչ հակառակորդներին: Գնացքներից սկսված ավտոբուսներով վերջացրած՝ ստուգում: բայց ծեծ միևնույն է եղել է:

Ազգային անկախության օրը նեոնացիները աղմուկ էին բարձրաձրել մի տարի՝ ուզում են մաքուր Շվեյցարիա և այլն: վիրավորեցին այնտեղ ներկա բարձրագույն ղեկավարությանը:  Նրանց ծեծեցին և նսացրեցին (իհարկե ոչ շատ երկար):Գլխավոր տոնը կատարվում է մի պատմական վայրում, որը կղզի է, միայն նավակներով կարելի է հասնել:
Բայց կառավարությունը կրկնվակի բունտի վախից քիչ էր մնում մյուս տարվա տոնը վերացներ (չի սիրում ծեծել): Վերջը չարգելեցին, բայց հո չէին փակել բոլոր մոտեցումները տասնյակ կիլոմետրի վրա, ստուգում էին ամեն մոտ գնացող մեքենա (նաև մեր կամպինգը): Ամուսինս չի սիրում, երբ նրան ստուգում են և սկսեց վիճել ոստիկանի հետ բավականին կոպիտ ձևով: Եթե մենք երեք աղջկով նրան հետ չքաշեինք՝ արդեն ծեծում էին: Եվ նրանք լրիվ իրավունք ունեին դրան:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ջան, էս վերջերս սկսել ես բարդ բարդ մտքեր արտահայտել, ու ես դժվարանում եմ դրանք բոլորը հասկանալ: Լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում, ապեր: Ոնց որ քաղաքագիտության դոկտորական կուրսերի գնացած լինես: 
> Վաբշե տո, ես չեմ ասել, որ ես անտարբեր եմ: Լավ էլ տարբեր եմ, մի բան էլ էն կողմ: Բայց իմ առաջնայնությունների ցանկում իմ` քաղաքացուս իրավունքները, առաջին տեղում են, հետո նոր կսկսեմ մտածել, թե ու հետ քանի սահման կա բաց ու փակ, որտեղից ինչ ա ներմուծվում, մեկ էլ քանի երկիր ա ճանաչելու իմ պատմական իրավունքները քրդերով բնակեցված տարածքների նկատմամբ: 
> Ես իմ իրավունքները ինչքան կարում եմ պաշտպանում եմ, բայց պետությունից էլ պահանջում, որ իրականացնի իր հիմնական ֆունկցիաներից մեկը, ու եթե ես ինվալիդ եմ, ու չեմ կարում ինքս լավ պաշտպանվեմ, իմ տեղը մի քիչ էլ ինքը ինձ պաշտպանի, շա՞տ բան եմ ուզում: Իսկ ամեն ժողովրդի ժողովրդավարություն մարսելու/կրելու ունակությունների տարբերությունները, եղբայր, գոնե փաստացի պիտի ապացուցվեին այն բանով, որ ասենք Եվրոպա աշխարհամասում չեխերը ավելի ցածր մարսողականություն ունենային, քան ասենք իսպանացիները: Բայց արի ու տես, որի սաղի մարսողությունը նույնն ա ու աղիներն էլ նորմալ գործում են, ու մենակ մեզ ու մեր նման մի քանի համբալի ա վերաբերվում էտ անտեր ժողովրդավարությունը չմարսելու պրոբլեմը: 
> 
> Ոնց որ հաշվելու պահին էր, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Հա, մեկ էլ իմ քցած թերթիկի վրա, մի քանի հոգի էլ խրցով էին քցում: Բան չունեմ ասելու, խրցով քցելուց առաջ կոնկրետ իմ քվերաթերթիկը ոչ մեկը չի վառել, ինձ էլ չի ծեծել: Հիմա ի՞նչ ասեմ, իմ իրավունքները չեն ոտնահարվե՞լ…
> 
> Ծագն էլ շատ նեղ էր, չդեզեց ............


Վոկալի կուրսերի գնում եմ, տռինաժոռի կուրսերի գնում եմ, ձկնորսության կուրսերի գնում եմ, կրակելու կուրսերի գնում եմ, բայց քաղաքագիտության դոկտորական կուրսեր նե պոմնյու  :LOL: 

Ապեր ազնվությամբ կոնկերտ քո համար չեմ ասում ու գիտեմ անտարբեր չես...
Ապեր կա տարբերություն մարսողության և առավել ևս ուղիղ աղիքի մեջ: Գիտես որն ա? Այն որ եթե իրենց թերթիկի վրա խրցով լցնում են իրանց մոտ զապոռա սկսվում ու մինչև էտ լցնողի գլուխը չեն պոկոմ ծագը չի բացվում, իսկ մեր մոտ կապ չունի, հավեսով հոսում էէէ...

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009), Տրիբուն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, ես մեկ անգամ ասել եմ, ու կրկին կասեմ. Անձամբ ես թքած ունեմ հայ–թուրքական սահմանի վրա։ Այդ սահմանի փակ լինելը շատ չնչին խնդիր է ինձ համար Հայաստանի ներքին խնդիրների հետ համեմատած։ Ես վաղուց համոզվել եմ, որ Սերժի կառավարած յուրաքանչյուր օր Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը վնաս է։ Ու էլ չանա չեմ տփելու այս ուղղությամբ, ես խնդիր չունեմ այլևս հակառակը ինձ ապացուցելու։ Սերժը կարգին էլ դիվանագետ է Հայաստանի հասարակության ուշադրությունը շեղելու ու ապակողմնորոշելու հարցում, լավ էլ դիվանագետ է դրսիններին հաճոյանալու ու միևնույն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի թելադրածը իրականացնելու ու իր իշխանության հիմքերը ամրացնելու գործում։ Սաղիս էլ լոխերի տեղ դրած ֆռֆռում է, ու այդ առումով էլ ոչ մի կաթիլ չի տարբերվում Քոչարյանից։ Մնացյալը անձամբ ինձ համար, շատ ներողություն, ֆռթոններ են։ Թուրքիայի սահմանի փակ լինելը Հայաստանի համար ակտուալ խնդիր *ՉԻ*։ Թուրքիայի հետ նորմալ ապրանքաշրջանառություն հենց հիմա *կա*, Թուրքիա գնալու պրոբլեմ հայաստանցիները *չունեն*։ Վրաստանի տարածքով վերգետնյա տեղափոխություններ կատարելու ծախսե՞րն են այս ողջ արիշ–վերիշները։ Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ, ապա Իրանի տարածքով կարելի է ողջ արդյունաբերության տեսականին բերել ավելի հարմար գներով՝ չինական արտադրության։ Ֆուֆլո է էս ամենը։


 :Xeloq: Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Եթե մեր փորը կուշտ լինի (մարսողությունն իրոք բոլորինը մեկ է), մենք ցանկացած արտաքին պայմանագիր կընդունենք: Այդպես է անում օրինակ Շվեյցարիայի բնակչությունը և կառավարությունը, իր «չեզոք» հալով զենք արտադրելով կամ Իրանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ գազի համար «բարի միջնորդի» դեր կատարելով:

----------


## Chuk

> Միայն հաստատվում եմ այն մտքի մեջ, որ այժմյան հակառակորդները (ՀԱԿ, Դաշնակ) հեչ էլ արձանագրության դեմ չեն պայքարում, քանի որ գիտեն, որ պրոցեսը վաղուց սկսվել է և պլանով էլ գնում է:


Տատ, երբեմն ապշում եմ... դու կարդում ես մարդկանց գրառումները: Հա՞: Իսկ քանի՞ րոպե հետո ես մոռանում: Եթե Էոզարարատին ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ նույն կերպ է շարունակվում, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, նրա խոսքը օրինակ հենց իմ խոսքից ավելի արժեքավոր չէ: Արժեքավոր ա միայն իր մասնակցած խորհրդակցության հուշերը պատմելիս, իսկ այս նոր իրադարձությունների վերլուծության հարցում ես, դու ու ինքը գրեթե նույն մակարդակի վրա ենք: Սա հասկանու՞մ ես: Իսկ մնացածը, թե ինչու է մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ը դեմ այս արձանագրություններին, հարաբերությունների հաստատման այս ձևին, կարդա համապատասխան ասուլիսներում ու հայտարարություններում: Հոգնեցրել է նույն բանն անընդհատ կրկնելը:

----------


## Rammer

> Տատ, երբեմն ապշում եմ... դու կարդում ես մարդկանց գրառումները: Հա՞: Իսկ քանի՞ րոպե հետո ես մոռանում: Եթե Էոզարարատին ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ նույն կերպ է շարունակվում, դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, նրա խոսքը օրինակ հենց իմ խոսքից ավելի արժեքավոր չէ: Արժեքավոր ա միայն իր մասնակցած խորհրդակցության հուշերը պատմելիս, իսկ այս նոր իրադարձությունների վերլուծության հարցում ես, դու ու ինքը գրեթե նույն մակարդակի վրա ենք: Սա հասկանու՞մ ես: Իսկ մնացածը, թե ինչու է մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ը դեմ այս արձանագրություններին, հարաբերությունների հաստատման այս ձևին, կարդա համապատասխան ասուլիսներում ու հայտարարություններում: Հոգնեցրել է նույն բանն անընդհատ կրկնելը:


Չուկ քո խոսքը հավանական է որ ավելի արժեքավոր լինի: Քանի որ Էոզարարատի բոլոր ասածները պետք է տեղավորվեն տվայլ`հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների խնդրի լուծման մեջ և նա չպետք է ասի այնպիսի խոսք որը կվնասի այդ լուծմանը: Այսինքնով նա արդեն անկախ չէ ...Իսկ դու կախվածություն չունես այս հարցում և առավելագույնս աշխատում ես օբյեկտիվ լինել դատողությունների մեջ...
Էոզարարատի իրոք մեծ քաղաքական ֆիգուր է և անկասկած իր մասնակցույթունը ունի այս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մեջ...Բայց հետքրքիրը այն է, որ նա ասում որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորը արդեն որոշված էր, դեռ այն ժամանակ երբ ՀՀ-ն չկար: Սա մոտավոր ստացվում է որ երեխան դեռ ծնված չէ, բայց ծնողը որոշում է թե ինչ մասնագիտություն պետք է ունենա զավակը:

----------


## Chuk

> Էոզարարատի իրոք մեծ քաղաքական ֆիգուր է և անկասկած իր մասնակցույթունը ունի այս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մեջ...Բայց հետքրքիրը այն է, որ նա ասում որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորը արդեն որոշված էր, դեռ այն ժամանակ երբ ՀՀ-ն չկար: Սա մոտավոր ստացվում է որ երեխան դեռ ծնված չէ, բայց ծնողը որոշում է թե ինչ մասնագիտություն պետք է ունենա զավակը:


Էդ ջան, այ դա ընդամենը Էոզարարատի չհիմնավորված պնդումն է: Հայաստանը չէր կարող իր գիծը ճշտած լիներ, քաղաքական գործիչներից ամեն մեկն իր կերպ էր պատկերացնում լուծումը: Մասնավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինչպես էր պատկերացնում, գիտենք: Սա ու Էոզարարարատի ասածները էապես տարբեր բաներ են: Չխորանանք  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Եթե մեր փորը կուշտ լինի (մարսողությունն իրոք բոլորինը մեկ է), մենք ցանկացած արտաքին պայմանագիր կընդունենք: Այդպես է անում օրինակ Շվեյցարիայի բնակչությունը և կառավարությունը, իր «չեզոք» հալով զենք արտադրելով կամ Իրանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ գազի համար «բարի միջնորդի» դեր կատարելով:


Տատ, ներիր, չհասկացա թե ինչի հետ ես համաձայն, քանի որ ընդհանուր կապ չտեսա իմ ասածի ու «մեր փորը կուշտ լինի»–ի միջև։ Մեր փորերն ու մարսողությունը, մեր իշխանավորների փորերն ու մարսողությունները մեկ էլ Շվեյցարիայի բնակչության փորերն ու մարսողությունները իմ կարծիքով հեչ էլ մեկ չեն։ Նույնիսկ ես կասկածում եմ, որ մարսողության համակարգներն են տարբեր, բիոլոգիական մակարդակով :Tongue:  Չեմ կարծում նաև, որ Հայաստանի ու Շվեյցարիայի քաղաքական ու տնտեսական գործունեությունները զգալի ընդհանրություններ ունեն։ Դու համեմատում ես ջունգլին անապատի հետ, ճիշտ է, երկուսում էլ արևը ծագում ու մայր է մտնում, բայց միջավայրը մեկ է ուրիշ է։

----------


## Norton

*Շահնազարյանի կարծիքով, ՀՅԴ-ն շարունակում է մաս կազմել իշխանությանը* 



> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի (ՀԱԿ) ղեկավար անդամներից Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը ուրբաթ օրը լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը հայտարարեց, որ Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը, որ վերջին շրջանում ակտիվ բողոքի ցույցեր է կազմակերպում ընդդեմ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների, շարունակում է մաս կազմել իշխանությանը:
> «Դաշնակցությունն իշխանության մաս է կազմում», - հայտարարեց նա: - «Որեւէ մեկը որեւէ հիմք չունի ՀՅԴ-ին համարել ընդդիմություն։ Դաշնակցության կեցվածքը ո՞րն էր մինչեւ հիմա… Շատ կներեք` «ձյաձյա ջան, լավ էլի, մի ստորագրի այս արձանագրությունները», հիմա էլ` «ձյաձյա ջան, լավ էլի, խորհրդարանում մի հաստատի»։ Լուրջ չի, չէ՞»:
> 
> «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին, թե այդ դեպքում ինչպես հասկանալ ՀՅԴ-ի կողմից հանրահավաքների անցկացումը, Շահնազարյանը պատասխանեց. - «Արթուր Բաղդասարյանն էլ էր ցույցեր անում… Դուք ախր այդ փորձը ունեք…Քանի՞ նման փորձ պիտի ունենաք»։
> 
> «Ավելի միանշանակ, քան ՀԱԿ-ը, որեւէ քաղաքական ուժ այս արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ չի արտահայտվել», - անդրադառնալով Ցյուրիխում ստորագրված հայ-թուրքական փաստաթղթերին՝ ասաց Շահնազարյանը։
> 
> «Մեր հասարակությունը, լայն շերտերը մինչեւ վերջ պիտի հասկանան, որ Ցեղասպանության հարցն այս արձանագրություններով արդեն դրված է առնվազն հարցականի տակ», - շարունակեց Կոնգրեսի ղեկավար ներկայացուցիչը։ - «Կոնգրեսի քաղաքականությունը լրիվ ճիշտ քաղաքականություն է։ Հանրահավաք անցկացնելու օրվա մասին դեռ որոշում չունենք, որովհետեւ ճիշտ ենք գտնում առայժմ շարունակել այն, ինչ հիմա անում ենք, որովհետեւ պարզ ասել ենք` առայժմ մեր ուժը չի բավականացնում իշխանափոխություն իրականացնելու համար»։
> 
> ...


www.azatutyun.am

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2009), Chuk (16.10.2009), Kuk (16.10.2009), Rammer (16.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> պայմանով. եթե, ասենք, երկու ամսվա ընթացքում Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի կողմից այս արձանագրությունները չեն վավերացվում եւ կյանքի չեն կոչվում, ապա երկու ամիս հետո այս արձանագրությունները առ ոչինչ են


Հետաքրքիր առաջարկա, բայց իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող; Նման պայման մեր խորհրդարանը չի կարող ներկայացնել: Խորհրդարանը զուտ պետության համաձայնություննա արտահայտում պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ և դրանից ավել լիազորություններ չունի:
Խորհրադարանը արտաքին հարաբերությունների մարմին չի հանդիսանում:

----------


## Kuk

> Հետաքրքիր առաջարկա, բայց իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող; Նման պայման մեր խորհրդարանը չի կարող ներկայացնել: Խորհրդարանը զուտ պետության համաձայնություննա արտահայտում պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ և դրանից ավել լիազորություններ չունի:


Բայց ինքը չի էլ ասում, որ էդ պայմանը ԱԺ-ն պետքա դնի: ԱԺ-ն վավերցնի, էձիկը պայմանը դնի, որ էդ վավերացումն ուժի մեջ ա էսքան ժամանակ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կուկ ջան, նայի իրա ասածը`



> Առաջինը Հայաստանի Ազգային ժողովը պետք է անդրադառնա այս արձանագրություններին եւ, համաձայն միջազգային իրավունքի, առաջինը վավերացնի արձանագրությունները՝ պայմանով. եթե, ասենք,


Բայց ետ ետքան էլ էական չի Ազգային ժողովնա, Էձիկնա թե Սերժը, քանի որ տենց պայմաններ պայմանագրում ուժի մեջ մտնելու մասին հատվածում պետքա տեղ գտնեն ու կողմերի համաձայնությամբ: Պայմանագրում գրածա, որ ուժի մեջա մտնում կողմերի վավերացնելուց հետո ու վսյո:


> Սույն Արձանագրությունը և Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև Դիվանագիտական Հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին Արձանագրությունը ուժի մեջ են մտնում միևնույն օրը` վավերացման գործիքների փոխանակմանը հաջորդող ամսվա առաջին օրը:


Հարգարժան Շահնազարյանի վկայակոչած միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն դրանից ավել պայման ոչ Էձիկը, ոչ էլ թուրքերը չեն կարա դնեն: Վավերացումը յուրաքանչյուր պետության ներքին իրավասության հարցնա: Խորհրդարանի կողմից էլ չվավերացնելը ոչ մի իրավական հետևանքներ չի առաջացնում: Միայն մի կողմի վավերացումով էլ ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, դրա համար վավերացնել, հետո վավերացումը ուժը կորցրած համարելը անիմաստա: Մեկա ուժի մեջ մտնելու համար երկու կողմերի համաձայնություննա պետք:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, նայի իրա ասածը`
> 
> Բայց ետ ետքան էլ էական չի Ազգային ժողովնա, Էձիկնա թե Սերժը, քանի որ տենց պայմաններ պայմանագրում ուժի մեջ մտնելու մասին հատվածում պետքա տեղ գտնեն ու կողմերի համաձայնությամբ: Պայմանագրում գրածա, որ ուժի մեջա մտնում կողմերի վավերացնելուց հետո ու վսյո:
> Հարգարժան Շահնազարյանի վկայակոչած միջազգային իրավունքի համաձայն դրանից ավել պայման ոչ Էձիկը, ոչ էլ թուրքերը չեն կարա դնեն: Վավերացումը յուրաքանչյուր պետության ներքին իրավասության հարցնա: Խորհրդարանի կողմից էլ չվավերացնելը ոչ մի իրավական հետևանքներ չի առաջացնում: Միայն մի կողմի վավերացումով էլ ոչ մի բան չի որոշվում, դրա համար վավերացնել, հետո վավերացումը ուժը կորցրած համարելը անիմաստա: Մեկա ուժի մեջ մտնելու համար երկու կողմերի համաձայնություննա պետք:


Չէ, ես կարողանալ կամ չկարողանալու մասին չէի ասում, ուղղակի նշում էի, որ ինքը չի ասել՝ թող ազգայհին ժողովը պայման դնի :Wink: 
Եթե հնարավորություն լինի պայման դնելու, իհարկե ազգային ժողովը չի լինի դնողը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հետաքրքիր առաջարկա, բայց իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող; Նման պայման մեր խորհրդարանը չի կարող ներկայացնել: Խորհրդարանը զուտ պետության համաձայնություննա արտահայտում պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ և դրանից ավել լիազորություններ չունի:
> Խորհրադարանը արտաքին հարաբերությունների մարմին չի հանդիսանում:


REAL_ist, մի քիչ մանրամասնիր խնդրեմ։ Ըստ մեր Սահմանադրության՝




> Հոդված 81. Ազգային ժողովը Հանրապետության Նախագահի առաջարկությամբ՝
> …
> 2) վավերացնում, *կասեցնում կամ չեղյալ է հայտարարում* Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերը:
> Ազգային ժողովի վավերացմանը ենթակա են այն միջազգային պայմանագրերը՝ 
> ա) որոնք ունեն քաղաքական կամ ռազմական բնույթ կամ նախատեսում են պետական սահմանի փոփոխություն, 
> …
> ե) որոնցով նախատեսված է վավերացում,
> զ) օրենքով սահմանված այլ դեպքերում.…


Այսինքն Նախագահը նաև չեղյալ հայտարարելու համա՞ր պիտի առաջարկություն ներկայացնի…

----------


## Վիշապ

Նաև ըստ մեր Սահմանադրության՝



> Հոդված 83.5. Բացառապես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքներով են սահմանվում՝
> …
> 9) Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերի կնքման, չեղյալ համարելու կարգը և պայմանները. 
> …


Այսինքն իմ կարծիքով մեր օրենսդիր մարմինը, իմա՝ Ազգային Ժողովը կարող է Շահնազարյանի առաջարկությունը իրականացնել։ Ցանկություն լինի։ :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիշապ ջան, կասեցնելը կամ չեսղյալ հայտարարելը վերաբերվում են արդեն ուժի մեջ մտած միջազգային պայմանագրերին: Մինչև ուժի մեջ մտնելը պայմանգիրը ոչ մի իրավական հետևանք չի առաջացնում կողմերի համար, ուստի և չեղյալ հայտարարելու կամ կասեցնելու կարիք էլ չի կարող լինել: Պայմանագրի հետ անհամաձայնության դեպքում պարզապես մերժվում է դրա վավերացումը: Չգործող միջազգային պայմանագրի գործողությունը հրավոր չի կասեցնել կամ չեղյալ հայտարարել: Նշածդ հոդվածը գրում է, որ օրենքով են սահմանվում կասեցման և չեղյալ հայտարարման *կարգը*: Այն վերաբերվում է զուտ պրոցեսուալ հարցերին, իսկ պայմանագրի կասեցման կամ դադարման հիմքերը սահմանվում են միջազգային իրավունքով:
Կասեցվել կարող է միայն վավերացման գործընթացը, եթե պետությունը նպատակահարմար չի գտնում տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում պայմանագրի վավերացումը: Բայց արդեն Ազգային ժողովի կողմից վավերացված և վավերագրով հաստատված վավերացումից հնարավոր չի հրաժարվել, դա լուրջ քաղաքական հետևանքներ կունենա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչ–որ հակասող բաներ ես ասում։ Եթե Ազգային Ժողովը վավերացնի արձանագրությունները և պայմաններում նշի Թուրքիայի կողմից վավերացման ժամկետը, և այդ ժամկետում Թուրքիայի կողմից չվավերացնելու դեպքում այդ վավերացումների ուժը կորցրած ճանաչվելը, դա միջքազգային իրավունքին  հակասու՞մ է ինչ է։ Մեջ կբերես այնպիսի կետ, որով Ազգային Ժողովը չի կարող նման նախապայման սահմանել։  Այդ դեպքում *Բացառապես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքներով են սահմանվում՝* ձևակերպման մեջ «բացառապես» բառը պիտի որ հակասի մի ջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին։  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ համարենք, որ միջազգային բլա բլա բլա, ապա Թուրքիան կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե այդ որ մի իրավունքով է փակել Սահմանը, որ հիմա մեր օլուխները նրան խնդրում են բացել։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եթե Ազգային Ժողովը վավերացնի արձանագրությունները *և պայմաններում նշի*


Ազգային ժողովը ոչ մի պայմաններ ներկայացնելու իրավունք չունի, այն էլ Թուրքիային: Խորհրդարանը արտաքին հարաբերությունների մասնակից չի, չի կարող բանակցել պետության անունից, որ պայմաններ ներկայացնի: Խորհրադարանը քվեարկությամբ ուղղակի ընդունելու կամ մերժելու է պայմանագրի վավերացումը և վերջ: Խորհրդարանը այլ լիազորություններ չունի:  Նրան հարց են տալիս, ինքն էլ պատասխանում է կամ այո, կամ ոչ:
Թուրքիան անկախ ինքնիշխան պետությունա և իրավունք ունի իրեն նպատակահարմար պահի վավերացնելու պայմանագիրը և որևէ պետություն, էլ չեմ ասում խորհրդարան, չի կարող որոշակի ժամկետներ դնել նրա առջև: Այդպիսի ժամկետներ կարող են սահմանվել միայն փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ:



> Հոդված 83.5. Բացառապես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենքներով են սահմանվում՝
> …
> 9) Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջազգային պայմանագրերի կնքման, չեղյալ համարելու կարգը և պայմանները.


Ընդհանրապես ՀՀ օրենքները չեն կարող միջազգային իրավունքի աղբյուր լինեն, դրանք զուտ ներքին հարցեր են կարգավորում ու նշածդ հոդվածն էլ հենց ներպետական հարցերին է վերաբերվում: Այն հարցերը, որոնք միջազգային իրավունքի վերաբերյալ թողնվել են պետությունների ներքին իրավասությանը, օրինակ որ պայմանագրերը պետա վավերացվեն, որոնք հաստատվեն, որ մարմինը ինչ ժամկետում ինչ գործողություններ պետքա կատարի և այլն: Քո նշած հարցերը դուրս են ներքին իրավասությունից ուստի և այս բացառապես բառի շրջանակներում ոչ մի կերպ չեն տեղավորվում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Թուրքիան կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե այդ որ մի իրավունքով է փակել Սահմանը, որ հիմա մեր օլուխները նրան խնդրում են բացել։


Իսկ որտեղա կա գրած, որ սահմանները փակելը միջազգային իրավախախտումա? Ես նման բան չեմ հանդիպել: Դա ուղղակի խիստ անցանկալի երևույթա և ավելի շատ քաղաքական դաշտումա, քան իրավական:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ազգային ժողովը ոչ մի պայմաններ ներկայացնելու իրավունք չունի, այն էլ Թուրքիային: Խորհրդարանը արտաքին հարաբերությունների մասնակից չի, չի կարող բանակցել պետության անունից, որ պայմաններ ներկայացնի: Խորհրադարանը քվեարկությամբ ուղղակի ընդունելու կամ մերժելու է պայմանագրի վավերացումը և վերջ: Խորհրդարանը այլ լիազորություններ չունի:  Նրան հարց են տալիս, ինքն էլ պատասխանում է կամ այո, կամ ոչ:
> Թուրքիան անկախ ինքնիշխան պետությունա և իրավունք ունի իրեն նպատակահարմար պահի վավերացնելու պայմանագիրը և որևէ պետություն, էլ չեմ ասում խորհրդարան, չի կարող որոշակի ժամկետներ դնել նրա առջև: Այդպիսի ժամկետներ կարող են սահմանվել միայն փոխադարձ համաձայնությամբ:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես ՀՀ օրենքները չեն կարող միջազգային իրավունքի աղբյուր լինեն, դրանք զուտ ներքին հարցեր են կարգավորում ու նշածդ հոդվածն էլ հենց ներպետական հարցերին է վերաբերվում: Այն հարցերը, որոնք միջազգային իրավունքի վերաբերյալ թողնվել են պետությունների ներքին իրավասությանը, օրինակ որ պայմանագրերը պետա վավերացվեն, որոնք հաստատվեն, որ մարմինը ինչ ժամկետում ինչ գործողություններ պետքա կատարի և այլն: Քո նշած հարցերը դուրս են ներքին իրավասությունից ուստի և այս բացառապես բառի շրջանակներում ոչ մի կերպ չեն տեղավորվում:


Ես չեմ հասկանում, դու Հայաստանի կողմից ե՞ս, թե՞ Թուրքիայի… Այն, ինչ որ ասում ես, հակասում է մեր Սահմանադրության իմ կողմից մեջ բերվածին: Շատ պարզ գրված է, որ Ազգային Ժողովը լիազորություններ ունի ըստ ՀՀ օրենքի (որը էլի ինքն է սահմանում) սահմանել ՀՀ քաղաքական որևէ հարցի շուրջ միջազգային  պայմանագրի կարգը և պայմանները ու դրանց չբավարարելու դեպքում՝ չեղյալ համարել: Ես նույնսիկ չեմ էլ ակնարկել, որ ՀՀ օրենքները կարող են միջազգային իրավունքի աղբյուր լինել, բայց ՀՀ օրենքները կարող են ոչ միայն ներքին հարցեր կարգավորել, այլ նաև ՀՀ-ի հետ առնչություն ունեցող արտաքին հարցեր, մասնավորապես միջազգային պայմանագրեր վավերացնել կամ չեղյալ հայտարարել, կամ դրանց կարգն ու պայմանները սահմանել: Ես հայերեն հասկանում եմ, նաև հասկանում եմ, թե մեր Սահմանադրությունում ինչ է գրված, չեմ հասկանում քո առարկությունները, որոնք իմ կարծիքով հակասում են Սահմանդրությանը:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հայաստանի կողմից եմ :Smile: 
 Պայմանագրի կարգն ու պայմանները չի սահմանում, այլ կնքման գործընթացի: *Ընթացակարգային հարցերնա* սահմանում, որոնք թողնված են ներպետական իրավունքի կարգավորմանը: Այդ կարգն ու պայմանները սահմանվում են օրենքների միջոցով, մասնավորապես, ԱԺ-ն ընդունելա Օրենք "ՀՀ միջազգային պայմանագրերի մասին":
 Վիշապ ջան, ՀՀ Թուրքիային պայման դնելը, որ եթե 2 ամսում չվավերացնես պայմանագիրը, այն առոչինչ կլինի, հակասումա միջազգային իրավունքին ու տենց բան հնարավոր չի: Ու ետ պայմանը հենց միջազգային իրավական կարգավորման ոլորտումա, դրա համար էլ ներպետական իրավունքը այդտեղ անելիք չունի: Եվ ամենակարևորը, եթե մեր ԱԺ վավերացրեց, ետ վավերացումը արդեն վերջնականա և փոփոխման ենթակա չի: Դրանով ՀՀ-ն համաձայնություննա հայտնում պայմանագրի իրավական ուժի մասին: Պայմաններ դնելու փուլը արդեն անցելա, դրանք պետքա բանակցությունների ժամական դրվեին:
 Ոչ մի պետություն չի կարող միակողմանի պայմաններ թելադրել մյուսին: Նստել իրար հետ պայմանգիր են համաձայնեցրել, որտեղ նշել են, որ վավերացվելուց հետո պետքա ուժի մեջ մտնի: Վավերացնելը և դրա ժամկետը որոշելը ամեն պետության ներքին հարցնա: Մենք առանձին մեր համար պետքա որոշենք վավերացնենք, թե ոչ, կամ երբ վավերացնենք, թուրքերն էլ առանձին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հետաքրքիր առաջարկա, բայց իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող; Նման պայման մեր խորհրդարանը չի կարող ներկայացնել: Խորհրդարանը զուտ պետության համաձայնություննա արտահայտում պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ և դրանից ավել լիազորություններ չունի:
> Խորհրադարանը արտաքին հարաբերությունների մարմին չի հանդիսանում:


Մադրիդ ջան, ախպեր, 
Խորհրդարանը զուտ պետության համաձայնությունն ա արտահայտում վավերացնելով, կամ էլ չի արտահայտում: Այսինք վավերացնում ա, կամ չի վավերացնում: Սրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Քո ու Վիշապ հոպարի մտքերի փոխանակություն ծերից ծեր կարդացի, ահագին բան էլ իրավական նրբություններից չհասկացա, բայց իմ անձնական կանխատեսումները հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետագա զարգացումների վերաբերյալ մոտավորապես հետևյալն են, ու դրա համար հիմք են ծառայել *էս վերջի մի երկու-երեք օրվա* ընթացքում լսածս ու տեսածս.

1. Մեր ՀՀԿ-ական դեպուտատներից մեկը մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարեց, որ մինչև Թուրքիայի պառլամենտը չվավերացնի, մենք նույնիսկ ԱԺ օրակարգ չենք մտցնելու վավերացման հարցը: Սերժն էլ իր հերթին մի քանի անգամ հայտարարեց, որ եթե թուրքերը խախտեն պայմանավորվածությունները, ու նախապայմաններ առաջ քաշեն, ուրեմն մենք ոչ մի բան էլ չենք վավերացնի:

2.Սաղ աշխարհը շաաատ մեծ շուխոռով մի քան իօր ցույց էր տալիս արձանագրությունների ստորգրաման պրոցեսը, ու Լավրով, Քլինթոն Կուշներ, բոլորի ներկայությամբ մի հատ մեեեծ շոու սարքեցին սրանից: Այսինք ամբողջ աշխարհը հիշելու է հենց ստորագրման պահը, ու դրանից հետոյվա գործընթացների վրա (վավերացում չվավերացում և այլն) առանձնապես ուշադրություն չի դարձնելու ու առանձնապես  չի քննարկելու: Սա մասս մեդիայի միջոցով մարդկանց գլուխները լվանալու տեխնոլոգիաներից մեկն է: 

3. Թուրքերը մոտ ժամանակներս մտցնելու են հարցը իրենց պառլամենտ, ու ռատիֆիկացնելու են, բայց ձեռի հետ մի հատ կետ են մտցնելու, փոքր կետ, որով ասելու են որ ամեն ինչ, ներառյալ սահմաների բացումը ուժի մեջ է մտնում Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծելուց հետո (ասենք Ազերիների հետ խաղաղության համաձայնագիր ստորագրելուց հետո): Սրա մասին Գյուլը, Էրդողանը ու Դավիթօղլուն բացեիբաց հայտարարել են արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց անիմիջապես հետո: Ու աշխարհում էս մանրուքը ոչ մեկը չի նկատելու, քանի որ բոլորը նկատել են մեծ շուխուռով տեղի ունեցող ստորագրման արարողությունը: 

4. Մեր ԱԺ-ն բնականաբար սրանից հետո չի վավերացնելու համաձայնագրերը, ու մեղադրելու է դրանում թուրքերին, քանի որ նրանք չեն հարգել նախնական պայմանավորվածությունները: Բայց աշխարհը այս մեղադրանքները չի նկատելու, կամ չնկատելու է տալու, բայց բոլորը նկատելու են, որ թուրքրեը վավերացրել են, իսկ մենք ոչ:  

5. Բոլորը սկսելու են մեղադրել հայերին, որ թուրքերի վավերացնելուց հետո, մենք չենք վավերացնում:  

Արդյունքում, մենք մնում ենք ոչինչով, քանի որ թուրքերը մեր ձեռքից խլեցին վերջին կոզրը միջազգային ասպարեզում` ցեղասպանության հարցը, ու ամեն ինչում մեղավոր ներկայացրեցին հայերին: Եթե դրան գումարենք նաև այն փաստը, որ մեզ միջազգային ասպարեզում առանց այն էլ չեն սիրում, քանի որ մենք ռեգինում միակ պրոբլեմատիկ երկիրն ենք (ագրեսոր, լացկան, ռուսի քամակը մտած) ու դրա փոպարեն տալու ոչինչ չունենք (կոմունիկացիներ, նավթ, գազ և այլն), ապա պարզում ենք, որ Սերոժի ու քոմփաննիի վարած անոռուգլուխ քաղաքականության արդյունքում, մենք փաստացի տարածաշրջանում վերածվում ենք անպետք, աննպատակ, անկապ քաղցքեղային ուռուցքի` փակ սահմաններով,  ու ոչ մեկին այլևս պետք չենք: 

Կարճ ասած, թուրքերը շատ տեխնիչնի մեզ քցեցին, ու դրանում հիմնական մեղավորը Սերոժն ու քոմփանին են, քանի որ ոչ մի ռեալ հաշվարկ չեն արել, բացի աշխարհի աչքին խաղաղարարի, լիբերալի ու ազգերի փրկիչ երևալու հիմար դերակատարումը ստանձնելուց: Աչքիս ոչ մի սահման էլ չի բացվելու, ու թուրքերի հետ ոչ մի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություն էլ չի հաստատվելու, ու դրանում սաղ մեղադրելու են հայերին:

----------

Chuk (17.10.2009), Marduk (17.10.2009), Rammer (18.10.2009), Հայկօ (17.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Տրիբուն* ջան, պայմանգրի տեքստը վերջնական է ու փոփոխման ենթակա չէ: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեջլիսը հայտարարի, որ միայն հայ-ադրբեջանական պայմանագրից հետո կվավերացնեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Տրիբուն* ջան, պայմանգրի տեքստը վերջնական է ու փոփոխման ենթակա չէ: Ուրիշ բան, որ մեջլիսը հայտարարի, որ միայն հայ-ադրբեջանական պայմանագրից հետո կվավերացնեն:


Չասեն, այլ փաստացի իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ տենց կետ մտցնեն, որ ուժի մեջ է մտնում դրանից հետո: Էլի պայմանագրին տեքստին ձեռ չեն տալիս, բայց իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ մտցնում են էտ կետը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չասեն, այլ փաստացի իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ տենց կետ մտցնեն, որ ուժի մեջ է մտնում դրանից հետո: Էլի պայմանագրին տեքստին ձեռ չեն տալիս, բայց իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ մտցնում են էտ կետը:


Այսինքն՝ վերապահում անե՞ն :Think:  Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ... բայց վերապահումը ավելի տարածված է բազմակողմ պայմանագրերի դեպքում, իսկ երկկողմի դեպքում դա նշանակում է տեքստի փոփոխության առաջարկ կամ բանակցությունների վերսկսում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չասեն, այլ փաստացի իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ տենց կետ մտցնեն, որ ուժի մեջ է մտնում դրանից հետո: Էլի պայմանագրին տեքստին ձեռ չեն տալիս, բայց իրենց վավերացման որոշման մեջ մտցնում են էտ կետը:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, ես էլ հենց ասում էի, որ վավերացման կարգն ու պայմանները պառլամենտը կարող է սահմանել, Ռեալ–Մադրիդն ասում ա, որ տենց չի։ Ասում ա ընթացակարգային հարցերն ա սահմանում, յանի ժամը քանիսին քննարկվի, քանիսին քյաբաբ զակազ տան, քանիսին վավերացնեն, վավերացնելուց կարմիր գալստուկով լինեն, թե սև, վավերացնելուց հետո սալյուտը դրսում, թե՝ ներսում…
Արձանագրությունների, իմա՝ պայմանգրի կետերի մեջ խորհրդարանը բնական է, որ չի կարող փոփոխություն մտցնել, կամ ասելու է՝ եղավ, կամ ասելու է՝ չեղավ։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ խորհրդարանը կարո՞ղ է ասել՝ եղավ, բայց եթե երկու ամիս հետո թուրքերինը չեղավ, ապա մերն էլ չեղավ, ու ջհանդամը լինի։ Իսկ թուրքերն էլ քո ասածի պես ոտները կախ գցեն, պայման դնելով, որ կլինի, եթե Ադրբեջանի հետ բազարը փակեք։ Ամեն դեպքում ըստ Սահմանդրության Ազգային Ժողովը միջազգային պայմանագիրը վավերացնում է, կամ էլ չեղյալ է չէ՞ հայտարարում։ Ունի տենց իրավունք։ Հիմա մերոնք չե՞ն կարող շըփ–թըփ վավերացնել ու սպասել երկու ամիս։ Եթե երկու ամիս անց թուրքերը չվավերացրին՝ չեղյալ հայտարարել։ :Xeloq:  :Dntknw:

----------

Chuk (17.10.2009), Rammer (18.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

*Տրիբուն* ջան, հենց բանը նրանումա, որ ուզումա մեջլիս լինի, ուզւմա վեռխովնի ռադա, տենց պայման կամ կետ չեն կարող մցնել:
Վավերացման որոշման  մեջ տենց կետ չեն մցվում, ետ հոմ օրենք չի, որ իրանց ուզածը շարադրեն? Խորհրդարանը ուղղակի այո կամ ոչա ասում, դրա հիման վրա արդեն Նախագահը վավերագիրա ստորագրում, ետ վավերագրերը փոխանակում են ու պայմանագիրը ուժի մեջա մտնում: Դրանից ավել կետ, պայման հնարավոր չի դնել: Պայմաններ ու կետերը բանակցությունների ժամանակ են դնում: Թող բարի լինեին ետ քո ասած պայմանը Արձանագրությունների մեջ գրեին:
Իրանք թող չվավերացնեն, իրանց ով կարա բան ասի? Ինչքան էլ մեր նախագահը ասի, թե չվավերացնելու դեպքում չգիտեմ թե ինչ միջոցների են դիմելու, միջազգային իրավունքում չվավերացնելը ոչ մի իրավական հետևանք չի առաջացնում ու ոչ մի միջոցների էլ չի կարա դիմի:
Տենց պայմանները, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորումից հետո պետքա ուժի մեջ մտնի, հենց պայմանագրում պետքա տեղ գտնեին, եթե չկան ուրեմն վերջ, կողմերը միակողմանի տենց կարևոր պայմաներ չեն կարա դնեն: Իսկ խորհրդարանը տենց պայման դնելով ուզած թե չուզած կդառնա արտաքին հարաբերությունների  մարմին, ինչը անընդունելիա: Պետությունը մենակ կարա որոշի ներկա պահին վավերացնի, թե ոչ:

*Վիշապ* ջան, նորից եմ կրկնում, ետ անտեր վավերացումը վերջնականա ու փոփոխման ենթակա չի: Դրանից հրաժարվել կարելիա միայն Վիեննայի կոնվենցիայիով սահմանված հիմքերով: Ինչ մնումա ԱԺ իրավունքին պայմանգիրը չեղյալ հայտարարելու, ետ իրավունքը միայն միջազգային իրավունքով սահմանված հիմքերի առկայության դեպքումա իրավաչափ: Իրա ուզածելով հոմ չի չեղյալ հայտարարում?

----------

Rammer (18.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հեսա Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան` "ԿՈՆՎԵՆՑԻԱ ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԵՐԻ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ "
Եթե հետաքրքրումա, 46-53 հոդվածները հենց պայմանագրի անվավերության հիմքերն են:

----------

Rammer (18.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Վիշապ* ջան, նորից եմ կրկնում, ետ անտեր վավերացումը վերջնականա ու փոփոխման ենթակա չի: Դրանից հրաժարվել կարելիա միայն Վիեննայի կոնվենցիայիով սահմանված հիմքերով: Ինչ մնումա ԱԺ իրավունքին պայմանգիրը չեղյալ հայտարարելու, ետ իրավունքը միայն միջազգային իրավունքով սահմանված հիմքերի առկայության դեպքումա իրավաչափ: Իրա ուզածելով հոմ չի չեղյալ հայտարարում?


համաձայն եմ,,,, թե չէ էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի վավերացումը,, եթե կարող են ցանկացած պահի հրաժարվել...

----------


## Ambrosine

> համաձայն եմ,,,, թե չէ էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի վավերացումը,, եթե կարող են ցանկացած պահի հրաժարվել...


Վավերացումից հետո ի՞նչ հրաժարվել: Դրանով պարտադիրությունն են սահմանում... Ռեալիստի ստորագրությունն էլ տեսնում ե՞ք՝ պայմանագիրը պետք է կատարել :Smile:  Բարեխղճության սկզբունք կա:

----------


## dvgray

> Վավերացումից հետո ի՞նչ հրաժարվել: Դրանով պարտադիրությունն են սահմանում... Ռեալիստի ստորագրությունն էլ տեսնում ե՞ք՝ պայմանագիրը պետք է կատարել Բարեխղճության սկզբունք կա:


մոտավորապես էնքան, ինչքան երևանցիներին պարտադիր ա սրանից հետո անցումով անցնելը 
մեկա, հենց մլիցա չլինի, ճղելու են գնան  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Հեսա Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան` "ԿՈՆՎԵՆՑԻԱ ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԵՐԻ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ "
> Եթե հետաքրքրումա, 46-53 հոդվածները հենց պայմանագրի անվավերության հիմքերն են:


Ճիշտն ասած այդ հոդվածներում չտեսա որևէ կետ, որը սահմանում է, որ չի կարելի վավերացնելու դեպքում պայմաններ դնել, իսկ երկրի ներսում ԱԺ-ն կարող է իր սահմանումները դնել (ինքն այդ ազատությունը կարծես թե ունի) և սահմանել, որ իր վավերացումն ուժը կորցրած է համարվելու, եթե հակառակ կողմից այսինչ ռեակցիան չլինի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բավականին հետաքրքիր նյութա վավերացման վերաբերյալ, կարող եք կադրալ` http://pravoznavec.com.ua/books/131/9020/33/

----------


## Ambrosine

> մոտավորապես էնքան, ինչքան երևանցիներին պարտադիր ա սրանից հետո անցումով անցնելը 
> մեկա, հենց մլիցա չլինի, ճղելու են գնան


Կարող ա մի անգամ էլ ավտովթարի ենթարկվեն :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հեսա Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան` "ԿՈՆՎԵՆՑԻԱ ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԵՐԻ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ "
> Եթե հետաքրքրումա, 46-53 հոդվածները հենց պայմանագրի անվավերության հիմքերն են:


Հրաշալի է.



> Հոդված 61.	Հետագա կատարման անհնարինությունը
> 
> 1. Մասնակիցը կարող է պայմանագրի կատարման անհնարինությունը վկայակոչել որպես պայմանագիրը դադարեցնելու կամ դրանից դուրս գալու հիմք, եթե նման անհնարինությունը հանդիսանում է պայմանագիրը կատարելու համար անհրաժեշտ առարկայի մշտապես անհետացման կամ մշտապես ոչնչացման հետևանք։ *Եթե անհնարինությունը ժամանակավոր է, ապա այն կարող է վկայակոչվել միայն պայմանագրի գործողության կասեցման համար։*
> 2. Կատարման անհնարինությունը չի կարող վկայակոչվել մասնակցի կողմից որպես դրա դադարեցման, դրանից դուրս գալու կամ դրա գործողության կասեցման հիմք, եթե այդ անհնարինությունը հանդիսանում է այդ մասնակցի կողմից պայմանագրով նախատեսված իր պարտավորությունների կամ նրա կողմից պայմանագրի ցանկացած ուրիշ մասնակցի նկատմամբ ստանձնված միջազգային պարտավորությունների խախտման արդյունք։


Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը վավերացնում է արձանագրությունները, այդպիսով ՀՀ–ի համար դրանք մտնում են ուժի մեջ։ Երկամսյա ժամկետ է սահմանված արձանագրություններով, եթե մինչ այդ Թուրքիան չվավերացնի, ապա արձանագրություններով նախատեսված բլա բլա բլա –ները Հայաստանի կողմից կատարելը բնականաբար  կլինի անհնար, որով էլ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ուզած թե չուզած կասեցնում է սույն արձանագրություններով նախատեսված գործողությունները։ Էլի մեղավոր դառնում է Թուրքիան, ինչու՞մն է խնդիրը …

----------

Chuk (17.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Բանը նրանումա, որ մեր կողմից վավերացվելով դրանք ուժի մեջ չեն մտնում: Վավերացնելով պետությունը համաձայնվումա, որ դրանք իր համար պարտադիր են ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո: Իսկ ուժի մեջ Արձանագրությունները մտնում են վավերագրերի փոխանակումցի հետո, այսինք երկու կողմերից վավերացվելուց հետո:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բանը նրանումա, որ մեր կողմից վավերացվելով դրանք ուժի մեջ չեն մտնում: Վավերացնելով պետությունը համաձայնվումա, որ դրանք իր համար պարտադիր են ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո: Իսկ ուժի մեջ Արձանագրությունները մտնում են վավերագրերի փոխանակումցի հետո, այսինք երկու կողմերից վավերացվելուց հետո:


Այ ընկեր ջան, լավ, գրողի ծոցը, թող էդպես լինի, հիմա ՀՀ–ն վավերացրել է, ու վավերագիրը ձեռքին տնկվել է Թուրքիայի սահմանի վրա, իսկ թուրքերը չկան։ Ինչու՞մն է խնդիրը…

----------


## REAL_ist

ԱՄՆ-ի պրակտիկայում դեպքեր են եղել, որ տասյնակ տարիներ Սենատը չի վավերացրել: Լռիվ բնական գործըթնացա, քանի որ Ցյուրիխում ստորագրելը պայմանագրի կնքման միայն մի փուլն էր, դրանումա խնդիրը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՄՆ-ի պրակտիկայում դեպքեր են եղել, որ տասյնակ տարիներ Սենատը չի վավերացրել: Լռիվ բնական գործըթնացա, քանի որ Ցյուրիխում ստորագրելը պայմանագրի կնքման միայն մի փուլն էր, դրանումա խնդիրը:


Ուֆֆ, բա շուտ ասեիր… :Mda:  Փաստորեն դաշնակները հիմա բացի խարակիրիից այլըտրանք չունեն… Որ խորանում ես, աննամուսության վերջն է, հիմա նամուսի ու պատվի միջազգային բոլոր ստանդարտներով օրինակ Վահանը պիտի թույն խմած լիներ, մնացյալ դաշնակներն էլ իրենց սվինների վրա ցից եղած լինեին… բայց դե Հայաստանը վաղուց կասեցրել է նամուսով ապրելը։

----------

Տրիբուն (18.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Տրիբունի վարկածը ամենահավանականն է

Թուրքերը ոչ միանգամից, մի քիչ ձգելով մգելով, բայց հետո վավերացնելու են, բայց հետը կցել մցելու են օժանդակ կետեր։

Ընդ որում նրանց մոտ այդ իրավունքը կա, որովհետև իրենք այս թուղթը քննարկելու են որպես սովորական *օրինագիծ*

Ընդ որում սա իրենց մոտ առաջին դեպքը չի։ Արդեն քանի տարի այսպես քաշքշում են Հյուսիսային կիպրոսի պորտերից օգտվելու կարգը այլ երկնկերի համար։

Դե դուք պատկերացրեք որ Եվրամիության հետ են այդպիսի խաղեր տալիս բա էս մեր թուղթը ինչ կսարքեն։ 

Ամենաաբսուրդը այն է որ նույնիսկ մի կետ չկա պայմանագրում որ խոսքի եթե Թուրքիան մի պայման խախտի ու սահման չբացի ապա ինչ պատիժներ կա՞ն։

Ոչ մի բան։ Այսպիսի տխմար ու ցածր մակարդակի պայմանագիր նույնիսկ քոսոտ ՍՊԸ-ները իրար մեջ չեն կնքում։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ընդ որում նրանց մոտ այդ իրավունքը կա, որովհետև իրենք այս թուղթը քննարկելու են որպես սովորական օրինագիծ


Ինչ կապ ունի քննարկման ձևաչափը?  :Shok: 

Նման պայման դնելը միանշանակ կորակվի որպես պայմանագրի առարկային ու նպատակներին չհամապատասխանող գործողություն, ինչը արգելվումա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ամենաաբսուրդը այն է որ նույնիսկ մի կետ չկա պայմանագրում որ խոսքի եթե Թուրքիան մի պայման խախտի ու սահման չբացի ապա ինչ պատիժներ կա՞ն։
> 
> Ոչ մի բան։ Այսպիսի տխմար ու ցածր մակարդակի պայմանագիր նույնիսկ քոսոտ ՍՊԸ-ները իրար մեջ չեն կնքում։


Ինձ կարաս տենց միջպետական պայմանագիր ցույց տաս, որ մեջը պատիժը/սանկցիան տեղ գտած լինի?

----------

Ambrosine (17.10.2009), davidus (17.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ կարաս տենց միջպետական պայմանագիր ցույց տաս, որ մեջը պատիժը/սանկցիան տեղ գտած լինի?


Յա~, հին աշխարհի պայմանագրերը չես հիշու՞մ, որ վերջում գրում էին՝ ով խախտի պայմանագիրը, թող Մորթուլակօյ աստվածը շանթարգել անի նրան ու իր ընտանիքը, բայց ընտանիքից առաջ իր հոտը, ախոռները, փղերը..., թող չորանան դաշտերը, ցամաքեն գետերը, արևը նեգր դարձնի...  :Jpit:

----------

Norton (18.10.2009), REAL_ist (17.10.2009), Տրիբուն (18.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ինձ կարաս տենց միջպետական պայմանագիր ցույց տաս, որ մեջը պատիժը/սանկցիան տեղ գտած լինի?


բա միջազգային հումանիստ և անաչառ հասարակությունը??? նրանց առկայությունը արդեն հերիք է.... նրանք անկյուն կկանգնեցնեն խախտողին...

----------


## Marduk

> Ինչ կապ ունի քննարկման ձևաչափը? 
> 
> Նման պայման դնելը միանշանակ կորակվի որպես պայմանագրի առարկային ու նպատակներին չհամապատասխանող գործողություն, ինչը արգելվումա:


Նախ դու չգիտես թուրքական օրենսդրության ամբողջ նրբությունները ու չեմ կարծում որ հնարավոր չի լինի մի որևէ ձևով արդարացնել օրենքում ինչ որ լրացումներ անելը։

Երկրորդը։ Ինչ է նշանակում արգելվում է՞։ Իսկ 15 տարի բլոկադա անելը թույլատրվու՞մ էր։ Բա էդ ոնց եղավ որ չարգելվե՞ց։   Որովհետև 15 տարի տուժած կողմը ոչ մի իրավական քայլ չարեց։  Ի՞նչ է փոխվել հիմա։ Ինչու պետք է հիմա արգելվի ինչ որ բան։ Այսինքն նույնիսկ եթե Թուրքիան խախտումներ անի ինչ պետք է անե՞ս, ինչ կարաս անե՞ս, գնաս ՍՆՆ-ով լացե՞ս թե մեզ խաբեցին։ Սրանից ավելի ի՞նչ կարաս անել։

Իսկ իրավական ոլորտում բան անող էիր առանց էս պայմնագրի էլ կանեիր, նույն էդ Ղարսի պայմանագրով Թուրքիան ուղղակի պարտավոր էր Հայաստանին ճանապարհ տրամադրել։

----------


## Marduk

> Ինձ կարաս տենց միջպետական պայմանագիր ցույց տաս, որ մեջը պատիժը/սանկցիան տեղ գտած լինի?


Պետք չի ամեն ինչ այդպես պրիմիտիվ ներկայացնել։
Կան բազմաթիվ միջազգային պայմանագրեր որտեղ կան ներքին շաղկապություններ։
Էդ քո կառծիքով նորմալ էր որ մի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու արձանագրությունների մեջ մի տոննա այլ բաներ էին խցկվել։ Ու հանկարծ քո համար անպատկերացնելի է ուրիշ տեսակի պայմանների առկայությունը։

Օրինակ բերեմ որ ԱԺ լսումներին ներկայացվեց։ Սիրիայի ու Թուրքիայի պայմանավորվածությունը։ Սիրիան չի ճանաչում Թուրքիայի սահմանը ու հողային պահանջներ ունի։ Բայց որպեսզի դա իրենց չխանգարի իրար հետ շփվել ապա պայմանավորվել են որ Սիրիան պաշտոնապես չի դնում հողային պահանջ իսկ Թուրքիան էլ չի դնում նախապայման թե ճանաչիր իմ սահմանները։ Եթե որևէ մեկը խախտում է այս պայմանը ապա մյուս կողմը նորից ազատ է իր պահանջների մեջ։

Այսինքն Սիրիան իր մեկուսացած հալով կարողացավ նորմալ տղամարդկային լուծում գտնել Թուրքիայի հետ իսկ ձեր էդ գովերգած ու փառաբանված Սերժ Նալբանդյանը մի Սիրիայի չափ էլ չկային որ գոնե այդպես հարցը լուծեին։

----------


## Marduk

> ՑՅՈՒՐԻԽԸ ՄԵՐ ՊԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԷՐ
> 
> Աշխարհահռչակ դիրիժոր Օհան Դուրյանը խիստ ծանր ու բացասական է ընդունել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման փաստը: «Սիրտս փշրված է»` պարբերաբար կրկնում էր մաեստրոն այս եւ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի շուրջ մեր զրույցի ընթացքում:
> 
> - Այլեւս ինչպե՞ս է ապաքինվելու Հայաստանը, չեմ պատկերացնում, մինչեւ ո՞ւր է հասնելու դավաճանությունը: Կյանքումս այսպես խոցված, նվաստացած չեմ եղել, ինձ հանգիստ չեն տալիս 1.5 միլիոն անմեղ զոհերի հոգիները: Ամեն անարդարություն, ամեն ոճրագործություն ճաշակեցինք, սակայն այն, ինչ տեղի ունեցավ Ցյուրիխին մեջ, մեր ողջ ազգի, մեր պետության պարտությունն է, կապիտուլյացիան, բռնակալ ու զավթիչ, չընտրված իշխանության վաստակը: Ես էլ, կինս էլ վաղուց արդեն հայաստանցի ենք, բայց այս ամենը տեսնելով, այսօր հանդես ենք գալիս իբրեւ վիրավոր, նվաստացած սփյուռքահայեր, եւ ողջ սփյուռքահայությունը, բացի մի քանի շահամոլից, մի քանի փառամոլ դավաճաններից, թեւաթափ է եղած, մեր կենսագրությունը, արժանապատվությունը վիրավորված ու նսեմացած է:
> 
> - Մաեստրո, այսինքն` Դուք դե՞մ եք հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը:
> 
> - Ոչ, մի օր ե՛ւ սահմանը պիտի բացվի, ե՛ւ հարաբերությունները պիտի կարգավորվեն. սրանք նորմալ ու անհրաժեշտ բաներ են: Ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ դեմ չէ սահմանը բացելուն, ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ կողմ չէ թշնամանքի: Բայց այս մարդկանց` Հայաստանի ղեկավար կոչվածների արածը տեսնելիս հասկացա, որ իրենք ոչ թե սահմանն են բացում, այլ հլու-հնազանդ կատարում են մեծ պետությունների բոլոր պահանջները` իրենց իշխանությունը պահելու եւ Հայաստանը վերջնականապես կործանելու: Սերժ Սարգսյանն արդեն Թուրքիայի ծուղակի մեջ է, Հայաստանն էլ հետն է քաշում: Մինչեւ իրենից չազատվենք, բոլորս էլ այդ ծուղակի մեջ պիտի հայտնվենք: Եթե շուտափույթ իշխանափոխություն չլինի, Հայաստանն այլեւս չի ապաքինվի: Ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես կողմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը, ջերմ դրացիությանը, անկեղծ բարեկամությանը, բայց դեմ եմ դավաճանությանը, ուրացումին, Ղարաբաղի եւ Հայաստանի հաղթանակներից հրաժարումին: Ես դեմ եմ այս սրբապիղծ իշխանությանը: Նորից ու նորից պիտի կրկնեմ` սա սահմանի բացում չէ, սա Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի զոհաբերություն է, Ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի անարգանք:
> ...



ԼՈՒՍԻՆԵ ԲԱՐՍԵՂՅԱՆ
/hzh.am/

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պետք չի ամեն ինչ այդպես պրիմիտիվ ներկայացնել։
> Կան բազմաթիվ միջազգային պայմանագրեր որտեղ կան ներքին շաղկապություններ։
> Էդ քո կառծիքով նորմալ էր որ մի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու արձանագրությունների մեջ մի տոննա այլ բաներ էին խցկվել։ Ու հանկարծ քո համար անպատկերացնելի է ուրիշ տեսակի պայմանների առկայությունը։
> 
> Օրինակ բերեմ որ ԱԺ լսումներին ներկայացվեց։ Սիրիայի ու Թուրքիայի պայմանավորվածությունը։ Սիրիան չի ճանաչում Թուրքիայի սահմանը ու հողային պահանջներ ունի։ Բայց որպեսզի դա իրենց չխանգարի իրար հետ շփվել ապա պայմանավորվել են որ Սիրիան պաշտոնապես չի դնում հողային պահանջ իսկ Թուրքիան էլ չի դնում նախապայման թե ճանաչիր իմ սահմանները։ Եթե որևէ մեկը խախտում է այս պայմանը ապա մյուս կողմը նորից ազատ է իր պահանջների մեջ։
> 
> Այսինքն Սիրիան իր մեկուսացած հալով կարողացավ նորմալ տղամարդկային լուծում գտնել Թուրքիայի հետ իսկ ձեր էդ գովերգած ու փառաբանված Սերժ Նալբանդյանը մի Սիրիայի չափ էլ չկային որ գոնե այդպես հարցը լուծեին։


Ապեր ես շաղկապությունների ու պայմանների մասին բան եմ ասել? Կամ ասել եմ, որ իդեալականա ձևակերպված պայմանագիրը? Ես ընդամենը ուզում էի ասել, որ սանկցիա միջպետական համաձայնագրերում չի ներառվում, ստորագրությանս մեջ արտացոլված սկզբունքի ուժով են միջազգային պայմանագրերը պահպանվում: Սերժ ու Նալբանդյան ես չեմ գովերգում, բնականաբար ավելի գրագետ ձևակերպումներ էլ կարող էին տրվել պայմանագրում, բայց ամեն դեպքում ներկայիս տեքստում էլ անդառնալի սխալներ չկան: Ու իմ դիրքորոշումը կայանումա նրանում, որ մինչ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանի բացումը հենց Հայաստանինա ավելի ձեռնտու:



> Նախ դու չգիտես թուրքական օրենսդրության ամբողջ նրբությունները ու չեմ կարծում որ հնարավոր չի լինի մի որևէ ձևով արդարացնել օրենքում ինչ որ լրացումներ անելը։
> 
> Երկրորդը։ Ինչ է նշանակում արգելվում է՞։ Իսկ 15 տարի բլոկադա անելը թույլատրվու՞մ էր։ Բա էդ ոնց եղավ որ չարգելվե՞ց։   Որովհետև 15 տարի տուժած կողմը ոչ մի իրավական քայլ չարեց։  Ի՞նչ է փոխվել հիմա։ Ինչու պետք է հիմա արգելվի ինչ որ բան։ Այսինքն նույնիսկ եթե Թուրքիան խախտումներ անի ինչ պետք է անե՞ս, ինչ կարաս անե՞ս, գնաս ՍՆՆ-ով լացե՞ս թե մեզ խաբեցին։ Սրանից ավելի ի՞նչ կարաս անել։
> 
> Իսկ իրավական ոլորտում բան անող էիր առանց էս պայմնագրի էլ կանեիր, նույն էդ Ղարսի պայմանագրով Թուրքիան ուղղակի պարտավոր էր Հայաստանին ճանապարհ տրամադրել։


Բանը նրանումա, որ ներքին օրենսդրությունը ստեղ էական նշանակություն չունի: Նման պայմանը խախտումա միջազգային իրավունքը: Իսկ թե նման խախտման համար պատասխանատվության հարցը մերոնք որքանով գրագետ կկարողանան ներկայացնել միջազգային հանրությանը, դա արդեն այլ հարցա: Ամեն դեպքում Թուրքիան ամբողջ աշխարհի կողմից կդիտվի որպես պայմանագրի   անբարեխիղճ կատարող, ինչը բնականաբար իրենց քաղաքական շահերից չի բխում:

----------


## Marduk

> Ու իմ դիրքորոշումը կայանումա նրանում, որ մինչ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանի բացումը հենց Հայաստանինա ավելի ձեռնտու:


Ընկեր կներես բայց դա սերժանտական կուտ է որ տվել են որպեսզի էս խայտառակությունը հեշտ մարսվի
Նախ Թուրքիան ամեն ինչ կանի որ սահմանը չբացվի մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը, որը ըստ իրենց միակողմանի հող տալ է
Երկրորդ եթե նույնիսկ սահմանը բացվի մինչև Ղարաբաղի լուծումը ապա Թուրքիային ոչինչ չի խանգարի մի տարի հետո փակել այն ու ինքը կարող է ասել, որ փակում եմ որովհետև դուք խոստացել էիք մի տարվա մեջ լուծել Ղարաբաղի հարցը։

Ու նորից նորից մենք գալիս ենք այն կետին որ ՉԿԱ լծակ որը կստիպի Թուրքիային սահմանը բաց պահել ու չշարունակել շանտաժը։

Միակ փաստարկը որ բերում եք դա այն է թե Թուրքիայի իմիջը կխաթարվի բայց դա շատ զավեշտալի է։ 
Այսինքն այն որ Կիպրոսի կեսը գրավել է դա իմիջի խաթարում չի բերում, այն որ պատերազմ է մղում սեփական քուրդ ժողովրդի դեմ դա խաթարում չի առաջացնում, էն որ Ցեղասպանության ուրացում է անում դա խաթարում չի, էն որ 301 հոդված ունի դա խաթարում չի առաջացնում մեկ էլ հանկարծ պտի խաթարվի ինչ որ անկապ պայմանագրի մի կետի խախտումը, այն էլ ինքը հազար հատ պատճառ կարա բերի։ 

 Սերժանտականները մի լծակ կա որ դրոշակ կարան սարքեն։ Դա Քլինթոնն է, բայց դե դա շատ խնդալու է, որովհետև Քլինթոնը երբեք բացահայտ եթերով չի ասի թե Թուրքիան է մեղավոր, դա ինֆանտիլ երազանք է որ սպասում եք թե ԱՄՆ-ը կպատժի Թուրքիային։ 

 ԱՄՆ-ը կանի այն ինչ որ միշտ արել է, կասի երկուսդ էլ մեղավոր եք, գտեք փոխզիջումային լուծում։

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր չգիտեմ ով ումա կուտ տվել, բայց իմ դիրքորոշումը ուրիշների ասածներից հետո չի ձևավորվել: Ինչ մնումա պայմանագիրը խախտելու ու նորից սահմանը փակելու համար պատասխանատվությանը, դրա հնարավորությունները կան, ուղղակի պետքա գրագետ ձևով օգտագործվեն: Դրա համար միջազգային իրավական պատասխանատվության ինստիտուտ գոյություն ունի, որով էլ սահմանվումա սանկցիաների տեսակները ու ձևերը, ոչ թե կոնկրետ պայմանագրով: Լծակներն էլ հենց դրանք են հանդիսանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա մերոնք չե՞ն կարող շըփ–թըփ վավերացնել ու սպասել երկու ամիս։ Եթե երկու ամիս անց թուրքերը չվավերացրին՝ չեղյալ հայտարարել։


Ինձ թվում ա, որ ամեն դեպքում մերոնք սպասելու են մինչև թուրքերը վավերացնեն, ու նոր իրենք կամ վավերացնեն, կամ չվավերցանեն: Իմ ասածը էս էր: Ու մերոնք աչքիս չեն վավերացնելու - արդյունքում Սերժը խոսքի տերն ա լինելու,  տիպա ասեցի որ խախտեն պայմանավորվածությունները, ուրեմնք չենք վավերացնի, իսկ հայերին մնացյալ աշխարհը ավելի շատ ա կզացնելու, չվավերացնելու համար: 
Ապեր, կապրենք կտենանք: Գիտես, ես երկու ձեռով կողմ եմ սահմանների բացմանն էլ, հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն, բայց աչքիս ոչ էն ա լինելու չ էլ էն: Ու արդյունքում, ոնց նայում ես, հայերի համար մեկա վատ ա ստացվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, հենց բանը նրանումա, որ ուզումա մեջլիս լինի, ուզւմա վեռխովնի ռադա, տենց պայման կամ կետ չեն կարող մցնել:
> Վավերացման որոշման մեջ տենց կետ չեն մցվում, ետ հոմ օրենք չի, որ իրանց ուզածը շարադրեն? Խորհրդարանը ուղղակի այո կամ ոչա ասում, դրա հիման վրա արդեն Նախագահը վավերագիրա ստորագրում, ետ վավերագրերը փոխանակում են ու պայմանագիրը ուժի մեջա մտնում: Դրանից ավել կետ, պայման հնարավոր չի դնել: Պայմաններ ու կետերը բանակցությունների ժամանակ են դնում: Թող բարի լինեին ետ քո ասած պայմանը Արձանագրությունների մեջ գրեին:
> Իրանք թող չվավերացնեն, իրանց ով կարա բան ասի? Ինչքան էլ մեր նախագահը ասի, թե չվավերացնելու դեպքում չգիտեմ թե ինչ միջոցների են դիմելու, միջազգային իրավունքում չվավերացնելը ոչ մի իրավական հետևանք չի առաջացնում ու ոչ մի միջոցների էլ չի կարա դիմի:
> Տենց պայմանները, թե Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորումից հետո պետքա ուժի մեջ մտնի, հենց պայմանագրում պետքա տեղ գտնեին, եթե չկան ուրեմն վերջ, կողմերը միակողմանի տենց կարևոր պայմաներ չեն կարա դնեն: Իսկ խորհրդարանը տենց պայման դնելով ուզած թե չուզած կդառնա արտաքին հարաբերությունների մարմին, ինչը անընդունելիա: Պետությունը մենակ կարա որոշի ներկա պահին վավերացնի, թե ոչ:


Ապեր, հավատում եմ, դու ես մեջներիս իրավաբանը: Բայց սիրտս ուրիշ բան ա վկայում: Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը գնում ա ոչ թե Ֆրանսիայի ու Շվեդիայի միջև հարաբերություններին, այդլ կակյո նիբւձ Թուրքիայի ու Հայաստանի: Թուրքերը վերջին հաշվով կարող ա գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեն միջազգային իրավունքի բոլոր նորմերը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Թուրքերը վերջին հաշվով կարող ա գրողի ծոցը ուղարկեն միջազգային իրավունքի բոլոր նորմերը:


Դե ետ միշտ էլ կա ու կա, դրա համար պետքա մերոնք անգյալություն չանեն, ետ ժամանակ մնումա հուսալ, որ մերոնք խելքը գլխին հակազդման միջոց գտնեն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նման պայման դնելը միանշանակ կորակվի որպես պայմանագրի առարկային ու նպատակներին չհամապատասխանող գործողություն, ինչը արգելվումա:


Ապեր, թող ինչ ուզում ա համարվի: Իմ ասածը էն էր, որ դրա վրա առանձնապես ոչ մեկը ուշադրություն չի դարձնելու - մի տողով գնալու ա նորություններով: Իսկ այ դրանից հետո հայերի չվավերացնելու մասին ալամ աշխարհը շուխուռով իմանալու ա:

----------


## Marduk

> Հայտարարություն
> 
> Ս/թ հոկտեմբերի 17-ի լույս 18-ի գիշերը Վանաձոր քաղաքի ոստիկանությունը ձերբակալել է նույն քաղաքի բնակիչներ, Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժման Լոռու տարածքային կոմիտեի ղեկավարներ Մանվել Կոստանյանին, Գարեգին Գալստյանին, կոմիտեի ևս մի քանի ակտիվիստների։ Վերջիններս ձերբակալվել են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին առնչվող վերջին արձանագրությունները դատապարտող թռուցիկներ փակցնելու պահին։ Նրանց մոտից առգրավվել են հեռախոսները, անձնական իրերն ու գրասենյակային բոլոր բանալիները, որոնք մինչ այժմ չեն վերադարձվում։ Կարճ ժամանակ անց՝ ձերբակալվաձներին ստորագրության և քաղաքից չբացակայելու պայմանով բաց են թողել։ ՀՀ Ոստիկանության Վանաձորի տարածքային բաժնում նրանց դեմ հարուցված մեղադրանքը հետևյալն է.* հայ-թուրքական թշնամանքի հրահրում*։
> 
> Ինչպես նախորդ շրջանում կանխորոշել էին հայ-թուրքական արձանագորթյունները դատապարտող քաղաքական ուժեր, վերլուծաբաններ, քաղաքագետներ և միջազգային իրավունքի մասնագետներ՝ մենք կանգնած ենք այնպիսի իրողությունների նախաշեմին, երբ դատապարտվելու և կասեցվելու են հայկական կողմի բոլոր այն գործողությունները, որոնք կարող են վիրավորել Թուրքիային և թուրք ժողովրդին։ Շուտով սկսվելու են ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտի, բոլոր գիտական հաստատությունների վերափոխումները, վերջիններիս գործառույթների խմբագրումները, շարունակվելու են նմանօրինակ ձերբակալությունները, հիմնվելու են թուրքասիրական և հայկական շրջանակներում Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ մոլեգին սեր առաջացնող մի շարք կազմակերպություններ. այդ են պահանջում արձանագրություններում ամրագրված դրույթները, և հայ պատվախնդիր ու ազգանվեր երիտասարդների ձերբակալությունները այս գործողությունների առաջին մունետիկներն են։
> 
> Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժումը խստագույնս դատապարտում է նմանօրինակ երևույթները և սթափումի կոչ ուղղում ՀՀ իշխանություններին։
> 
> 
> ...


http://samurai-uhi.livejournal.com/2593.html

Հղումով գնալով կտեսնեք որ թռուցիկներում կոնկրետ թուրքերի նկատմամբ ոչ մի բացսական բան չկա, իրականում կա իշխանությունների նկատմամբ, փաստորեն հզոր միջոց է ստացվելու, այսուհետ իշխանությունների դեմ ցանկացած ելույթ կարող  որակվել հայ-թուրքական եղբայրության խաթարման փորձ, կամ եթե թուրքերի հետ կապ էլ չունենա ապա ծայրահեղականություն ինչպես գրված է արձանագրություններում։  

  Այնպես որ դեմոկրատիան պրծավ, եվրոինտեգրացիան էլ հետը, գնում ենք դեպի «արմատները» այսինքն դեպի օսմանաինտեգրում։

----------


## Marduk

> Թուրքիայի Բաթման քաղաքում տեղի ունեցած փառատոնին վերջին պահին հրաժարվել է մասնակցել հայկական «Ակունք» անսամբլը։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է թուրքական CNNturk կայքէջը։
> 
> Թուրքիայի հարավային Բաթման քաղաքում կազմակերպվել էր մշակութային փառատոն։ Բաթմանի քուրդ քաղաքապետի կողմից կազմակերպված միջոցառումներին հրավիրված էր նաեւ հայկական «Ակունք» անսամբլը, որը սակայն վերջին պահին հայտնեց, որ չի կարող գնալ փառատոնին։ *Փառատոնի պատասխանատուներից Ալի Սարըփընարը հայտնեց, որ հայկական կողմը Բաթման չգալը բացատրել է հայ-թուրքական վերջին զարգացումներով*։


http://news.am/am/news/6766.html

Ահա այս քաղաքականության առաջին «պտուղները»։
Վերջին դեպքերի պատճառով Թուրքիայում հակահայկական մի ամբողջ ալիք է բարձրանում։
Թուրքական մամուլը անընդհատ ասում է թե մեծ պետությունները, հանուն Հայաստանի ճնշում են գործադրում Թուրքիայի վրա ու դրանից մարդկանց մեջ ընդվզում է առաջանում դեպի հայերը։ նաև գրում են թե հայերը ուզում են սեպ խրել իրենց ու ադրբեջանցիների միջև։

Արևմտյան Հայաստան ուխտագնացության գնացողները վերջին մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում նկատել են իրավիճակի փոփոխություն։ *ԴԵՊԻ ՎԱՏԸ*։

----------


## dvgray

> Թուրքիայի Բաթման քաղաքում տեղի ունեցած փառատոնին վերջին պահին հրաժարվել է մասնակցել հայկական «Ակունք» անսամբլը։ Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է թուրքական CNNturk կայքէջը։
> 
> Թուրքիայի հարավային Բաթման քաղաքում կազմակերպվել էր մշակութային փառատոն։ Բաթմանի քուրդ քաղաքապետի կողմից կազմակերպված միջոցառումներին հրավիրված էր նաեւ հայկական «Ակունք» անսամբլը, որը սակայն վերջին պահին հայտնեց, որ չի կարող գնալ փառատոնին։ Փառատոնի պատասխանատուներից Ալի Սարըփընարը հայտնեց, որ հայկական կողմը Բաթման չգալը բացատրել է հայ-թուրքական վերջին զարգացումներով։


անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ զարգացումների մասին է գնում խոսքը: եթե բողոքում են Սերոժից, ապա թող փողոց հելնեն ու բողոքեն: ստեղ "Թուրքիայի Բաթման քաղաք"-ը ու "Բաթմանի քուրդ քաղաքապետ"-ը՞ ինչ կապ ունեն 
…

----------


## Տատ

> Թուրքական մամուլը անընդհատ ասում է թե մեծ պետությունները, հանուն Հայաստանի ճնշում են գործադրում Թուրքիայի վրա ու դրանից մարդկանց մեջ ընդվզում է առաջանում դեպի հայերը։


Շատ լավ է, թե չէ մենք կարծում ենք, միայն մեզ են ճնշում: Թուրքական մամուլը ք.. ա ուտում, նրանք միշտ էլ իրենք են սադրել հակահայկանան ընդվզումները:


> նաև գրում են թե հայերը ուզում են սեպ խրել իրենց ու ադրբեջանցիների միջև։


 Իսկ հայերը դա չե՞ն ուզում...

----------


## ministr

> նաև գրում են թե հայերը ուզում են սեպ խրել իրենց ու ադրբեջանցիների միջև։


Ինչ վատ կլիներ որ.. բայց դե էդ երկուսի մեջ սեպը քիչ հավանականա: Միմոսություն են անում ուղղակի

----------


## ցեղակրոն

*Ձերբակալել էին թռուցիկների համար*

http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/10/18/vanadzor

http://armenie-occidentale.forumacti...85-90.htm#8197
Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժման լրատվական բաժինը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որում ասված է. ''Հոկտեմբերի 17-ի լույս 18-ի գիշերը Վանաձոր քաղաքի ոստիկանությունը ձերբակալել է նույն քաղաքի բնակիչներ, Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժման Լոռու տարածքային կոմիտեի ղեկավարներ Մանվել Կոստանյանին, Գարեգին Գալստյանին, կոմիտեի ևս մի քանի ակտիվիստների։ Վերջիններս ձերբակալվել են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին առնչվող վերջին արձանագրությունները դատապարտող թռուցիկներ փակցնելու պահին։ Նրանց մոտից առգրավվել են հեռախոսները, անձնական իրերն ու գրասենյակային բոլոր բանալիները, որոնք մինչ այժմ չեն վերադարձվում։ Կարճ ժամանակ անց՝ ձերբակալվաձներին ստորագրության և քաղաքից չբացակայելու պայմանով բաց են թողել։ ՀՀ Ոստիկանության Վանաձորի տարածքային բաժնում նրանց դեմ հարուցված մեղադրանքը հետևյալն է. հայ-թուրքական թշնամանքի հրահրում։ Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժումը կարծում է, որ ''շուտով սկսվելու են ՀՀ ԳԱԱ Հայոց ցեղասպանության թանգարան-ինստիտուտի, բոլոր գիտական հաստատությունների վերափոխումները, վերջիններիս գործառույթների խմբագրումները, շարունակվելու են նմանօրինակ ձերբակալությունները, հիմնվելու են թուրքասիրական և հայկական շրջանակներում Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ մոլեգին սեր առաջացնող մի շարք կազմակերպություններ. այդ են պահանջում արձանագրություններում ամրագրված դրույթները, և հայ պատվախնդիր ու ազգանվեր երիտասարդների ձերբակալությունները այս գործողությունների առաջին մունետիկներն են''։ Ազգային նոր պահպանողական շարժումը խստագույնս դատապարտում է նմանօրինակ երևույթները և սթափումի կոչ ուղղում ՀՀ իշխանություններին,-ասված է նրանց տարածած հայտարարության մեջ: http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/10/18/vanadzor

----------


## Chuk

Չգիտեմ ովքեր են «նոր պահպանողականները», բայց ինչ-որ մի բան էս կառույցում դուրս չի գալիս, դավադրության հոտ եմ առնում: Բայց չշտապենք, սպասենք  :Smile:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Ահա այդ խնդրո առարկա թերթիկների վրա պատկերված նկարները։


Մեր հայրենի օրենքի պահապանները երևի շփոթվել և Թուրքիո սահմանադրությունն են պահպանում Հայաստանում, այ է՝ Թուրքիայի քրեական օրենսգրքի 301 հոդվածը, որ թրքական ինքնության վիրավորանքի մասին է։
Ապրեք, տղաներ, ասքյարի բարի ժառանգներ։

----------

Դատարկություն (19.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ահա այդ խնդրո առարկա թերթիկների վրա պատկերված նկարները։


Իմ համեստ գնահատականով տխմարություն են ու իրոք ազգամիջյան թշնամանք սերմանելու փորձ: Ընդհանրապես կատեգորիկ չեմ ընդունում հարաբերությունների այսպիսի ոլորտ բերելը. ինքս դեմ եմ արձանագրություններին, բայց բոլորովին ոչ այսպիս զգայական մակարդակում, մեկ այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունից դրդված:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.10.2009), Տատ (19.10.2009), Քամի (19.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ համեստ գնահատականով տխմարություն են ու իրոք ազգամիջյան թշնամանք սերմանելու փորձ: Ընդհանրապես կատեգորիկ չեմ ընդունում հարաբերությունների այսպիսի ոլորտ բերելը. ինքս դեմ եմ արձանագրություններին, բայց բոլորովին ոչ այսպիս զգայական մակարդակում, մեկ այլ ազգի նկատմամբ ատելությունից դրդված:


Բայց ասեմ, ինձ ահագին դուր եկան էս թռուցիկները, լուրջ: Ստեղծագործ միտք կա, որ պետք է լավ ուղղության վրա դրվի: Ու սկզբունքորեն, մարդիկ վատ բան չեն ասում, ու առանձնապես թշնամանքի սերմանում էլ չեմ տեսնում: Բավականին տժժժիկ թուցիկներ են:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ասեմ, ինձ ահագին դուր եկան էս թռուցիկները, լուրջ: Ստեղծագործ միտք կա, որ պետք է լավ ուղղության վրա դրվի: Ու սկզբունքորեն, մարդիկ վատ բան չեն ասում, ու առանձնապես թշնամանքի սերմանում էլ չեմ տեսնում: Բավականին տժժժիկ թուցիկներ են:


Փաստորեն էմոցիոնալ բունտ «Թուրքը թուրք ա մնում» սերիայից  :Jpit: 
Ինձ դուր եկավ ստեղծագործական միտքը, բայց ոչ ասելիքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն էմոցիոնալ բունտ «Թուրքը թուրք ա մնում» սերիայից 
> Ինձ դուր եկավ ստեղծագործական միտքը, բայց ոչ ասելիքը:


Ապեր, ասելիքի մեջ էլ առանձնապես բան չկա: Հիմա մարդիկ թուրքական բաղնիք չեն սիրում: Մեր մեջ ասած, երևի չեն եղել դրա համար էլ չեն սիրում: Ես օրինակ սիրում եմ: Համ էլ որ բացվի թուրքական բաղնիք, մի երկու անգամ գնան, կարող ա էտքան էլ դեմ չլինեն: 

Թուրք դեպուտատ էլ չեն ուզում ԱԺ-ում: Բայց թեկնածուի գրանցվելուն, ոնց որ դեմ չեն:   :Hands Up:  

Հինգ սենյականոց բնակարան թուրքերին վաճառել պետք չի ի հարկե, հատկապես թուրքական մզկիթի մոտերքում, բայց թուրքական մզկիթի հնարավոր առկայության դեմ էլ կարծես ոչինչ չի ասվում: Նենց որ, ապեր, ես կոնկրետ, ազգային ատելության սերմանում ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ասելիքի մեջ էլ առանձնապես բան չկա: Հիմա մարդիկ թուրքական բաղնիք չեն սիրում: Մեր մեջ ասած, երևի չեն եղել դրա համար էլ չեն սիրում: Ես օրինակ սիրում եմ: Համ էլ որ բացվի թուրքական բաղնիք, մի երկու անգամ գնան, կարող ա էտքան էլ դեմ չլինեն: 
> 
> Թուրք դեպուտատ էլ չեն ուզում ԱԺ-ում: Բայց թեկնածուի գրանցվելուն, ոնց որ դեմ չեն:   
> 
> Հինգ սենյականոց բնակարան թուրքերին վաճառել պետք չի ի հարկե, հատկապես թուրքական մզկիթի մոտերքում, բայց թուրքական մզկիթի հնարավոր առկայության դեմ էլ կարծես ոչինչ չի ասվում: Նենց որ, ապեր, ես կոնկրետ, ազգային ատելության սերմանում ոչ մի տեղ չտեսա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, իմ կարծիքով ես չի, որ քեզ պետք ա բացատրեմ, որ ենթատեքստով թուրքական ամեն ինչը այս թռուցիկներում դիտարկվում է որպես բացասական ու սահմանի բացման դեպքում տեսնում են վտանգ ամեն ինչի «թրքացվելու», սա չափազանց զգայական ու անիմաստ մի բան եմ համարում:

Բայց եթե դրական ես համարում, է, համարի՛ր  :Smile: 

Ուղղակի ես կշարունակեմ այս թռուցիկները համարել տխմարություն  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց եթե դրական ես համարում, է, համարի՛ր


Ապեր, ես չեմ ասել դրական: Ես ասել եմ նեյտրալ: Այսինքն ոչ մի վատ կամ լավ բան չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ: Հետաքրքիր թռուցիկներ են: Նայել-կարդալն էլ զվարճալի է, էտքան բան: Տխմարությունն էլ, ապեր, չափազանցություն է: Ամեն ինչ չի, որ կյանքում պիտի հազար կողմից հաշվարկված լինի, հատկապես եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է ինչ-որ թռուցիկների: Հիմա մարդիկ ինչ-որ բան կարող ա ուզում են ասել դրանով, որը ես ու դու չենք հասկանում: Կարդա թռուցիկների վերևի մեկնաբանություններս - մարդիկ բաղնիք չեն սիրում ու դրա մասին բոլորի հայտարարում են:

----------


## Chuk

> Տխմարությունն էլ, ապեր, չափազանցություն է:


Տրիբուն ձյա, արի հասկանանք մի շատ պարզ ու հասարակ բան, որ եթե դու իմ էդ որակումը կարող ես չափազանցություն համարել, ապա ես էլ կարող եմ այդ թռուցիկները տխմարություն համարել  :Smile:  Բայց առաջարկում եմ էս թռուցիկների վրա շատ չկենտրոնանալ  :Wink: 

Իսկ կենտրոնանալուց ինձ առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրում է, թե արդյո՞ք դրանք գունավոր են տպված եղել, և եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ գումարներով, որովհետև տպագրական ծախսերը ես հրաշալի գիտեմ ու գիտեմ, որ նորաստեղծ երիտասարդական կազմակերպությունների համար նման գումարների ձեռք բերումը այնքան էլ դյուրին գործ չի, եթե իհարկե չի լինում կոնկրետ աղբյուրից ֆինանսավորում: Անշուշտ ինքնաֆինանսավորում էլ կարող է լինել, բայց ինձ այսուհանդերձ այդ հարցը խիստ հետաքրքրում է: Թե չէ կոնկրետ երիտասարդներն ինչու չեն սիրում թուրքական բաղնիքը, ինձ մեղմ ասած չի հետաքրքրում, ուղղակի զարմացնում է հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը դեմ լինելը այդպիսի բաներով պայմանավորելը:

----------


## dvgray

կարելի էր մի քիչ ավելի շատ ուղեղները շարժել ու կիմայաին որ Հյուսային պողոտա չէր կրա լիներ, դա փոխարինված կլիներ Աթաթուրքի պուրակով, իսկ պռասպեկտը ՝ Աթաթուրքի պռասպեկտ

----------


## Marduk

> «7օր»-ի խմբագրություն էր այցելել «Ազգային պահպանողական շարժում» հ/կ վանաձորյան գրասենյակի ղեկավար Մանվել Կոստանդյանը, ով քաղաքից չբացակայելու ստորագրությամբ բաց էր թողնվել ոստիկանությունից։
> 
> Մանվել Կոստանդյանը ոստիկանության Վանաձորի բաժանմունք է տարվել «հակաթուրքական արտահայտություններ անելու, ժողովրդի մեջ թշնամանք սերմանելու համար»։
> 
> -Առգրավվել են գրասենյակի բանալիները։ Կիրակի օրը լրագրողների ներկայությամբ մեզ հանձնեցին բանալիները, բայց անձնագրերն իրենց մոտ են,-«7օր»-ի թղթակցին հաղորդել է Մ. Կոստանդյանը՝ տեղեկացնելով, որ իր նկատմամբ որևէ հոդված չի առաջադրվել։
> 
> Մ. Կոստանդյանը պաշտպան է վարձել.
> 
> -Սահմանադրության 5-6 կետ է խախտվել։ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազին նամակ ենք հանձնել ծառայողական քննություն անցկացնելու և քրեական գործ հարուցելու համար,-ասել է Մանվել Կոստանդյանը,-այս ամենն անօրինական է արվել, որովհետև քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել։
> ...


Կենացները թանկանում են
Փաստորեն էն գլխից արդեն մարդկանց ուզում են մեղավոր հանեն։ այն էլ սպանություն մեղադրանքով։

----------


## ministr

Կամ էլ էդ մարդկանց համար իմիջ են ստեղծում:

----------

Chuk (20.10.2009), Sagittarius (20.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

> Կամ էլ էդ մարդկանց համար իմիջ են ստեղծում:


Եթե այդպես է իմիջ ստեղծվում թող ՀՀ ամբողջ ղեկավարությունը ստորագրի որ եթե վաղը հայ կամ հայեր սպանվեն իրենց վարած քաղաքականության պատճառով ապա մեղքը իրենցը վրա։

Դե թող անեն հանուն իմիջի, ինչի՞ չեն անում։

----------


## urartu

անկեղծ ասած էս վերջի դեպքերից հետո Սեռժի մասին իմ կարծիքը բավականին փոխվեց դեպի լավ , բայց այսօր ես համոզվեցի, որ ապրում եմ ավազակապետությունում , ու դաժե արդեն ամչում եմ, որ ես երկրի քաղաքացի եմ, եսօր էտ միամսյակի կապակցությամբ 3 հատ ներքին զորքերի 3 ուազ ավտո եկան մեր քաղաքի կենտրոնական Սայաթ Նովա փողոց, իջան ավտոից մե քանիմ հատ եզեր, ու սկսեցին կամայականորեն մեքենաները կայնացնել, իբր թե զենք էին ստուգում, կայնացնելը մի քիչ մեղմ է ասած, մեքանան կայնացնում են, վարորդը իջնում է, մեքենայից, թեվերը օլօրում են, քցում կապոտի վրա ու զենք են ստուգում, հլը փորձի մի հատ ձեն հանես :Shok:  ան քեզ երկիր, ես զարմանում եմ Սեռժը, չի մտածում, որ էս քայլերով միայն ատելություն է առաջացնում, ով է տեսել երկրի զորքը, իր քաղաքացուն անմեղ տեղը կայնացնի, ու փողոցի մեջտեղը հավի պես թեվերը օլօրելով, զենք ստուգի, այ քեզի բան, չնայած ինչի եմ դժգոհում, քանի դեռ էս ազգի մեջ կա ստրկակական մտածելակերպ միշտ էլ սենց է լինելու

----------


## murmushka

> ով է տեսել երկրի զորքը, իր քաղաքացուն անմեղ տեղը կայնացնի, ու փողոցի մեջտեղը հավի պես թեվերը օլօրելով, զենք ստուգի, այ քեզի բան


հա էլի, մի հատ ասեք ո՞վ է նման բան տեսել, երկրի զորքը կակ մինիմում կարա փողոցի մեջտեղը իր քաղաքացուն սպանի ու վերջ, այ քեզ բարձիթողի վիճակ
ու ընդհանրապես երիրի զորքը քաղաքում ինչ գործ ունի՞

----------

Mephistopheles (20.10.2009), Նորմարդ (22.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> հա էլի, մի հատ ասեք ո՞վ է նման բան տեսել, երկրի զորքը կակ մինիմում կարա փողոցի մեջտեղը իր քաղաքացուն սպանի ու վերջ, այ քեզ բարձիթողի վիճակ
> ու ընդհանրապես երիրի զորքը քաղաքում ինչ գործ ունի՞


Չէ, Արմիշ ջան, եթե ներքին զորքեր ա, ուրեմն իրավունք ունի քաղաքի մեջտեղում լինելու :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

Հայը, ինչպես եւ նորմալ որեւէ այլ ժողովուրդ, չի կարող թշնամի ունենալ: Թշնամին թուլացնելու, հիվանդացնելու համար ստեղծված իռացիոնալ դրույթ է: Ժողովուրդների եւ դրանով ազգերի գոյության պայքարի ձևերը հաճախ են ընդունում բարբարոսական բնույթ. հաղթում են, գոյատևման իրավունք են ստանում պայքարի մեջ առավել *կենսունակները*: Ըստ այդմ թուրքերը եւ բոլոր ժողովուրդները մեզ և միմյանց համար ոչ թե թշնամի, այլ *մրցակիցներ* են: Նույնիսկ պայքարի և հաղթանակի տրամաբանությունը չի հանդուրժում թշնամի կամ բարեկամ կատեգորիաները. նման ձևակերպումներն արդարացվում են միայն սեփական շահին ծառայեցնելու դիրքերից ժամանակի փոքր կտրվածքում (պատերազմների ընթացքում և այլն): *Չկա թշնամի կա մրցակից, չկա բարեկամ կա դաշնակից:* *Եվ սրանցից ոչ մեկը հավիտենական լինել չի կարող*: Պատմության ընթացքում բազմիցս թշնամու կարգավիճակում հանդես եկած պարսիկներն այսօր մեր բարեկամն են, հույները, ասորիները ևս, իսկ մեր թշնամիներից շատերը`խեթեր, մարեր, քուշաններ եւ այլն, այսօր չկան, և մենք նրանց չենք ատում: Կնշանակի պատմության ընթացքը սերը կամ ատելությունը չեն առաջնորդում, այլ շահը: *Շահում են նրանք, ովքեր լուրջ չեն ընդունում եւ ընդամենը խաղարկում են այդ բաժանումները, ովքեր ժամանակին եւ ճիշտ են կատարում մրցակցային եւ դաշնակցային վերադասավորումները:* 1915-ը պատմության դաժան, միեւնույն ժամանակ օրինաչափ ապտակն էր իմունոհամակարգի խեղում ապրող հայությանը, իսկ խեղումը հասուն քաղաքական համակարգային մտքի եւ կազմակերպված հասարակության բացակայությունն էր: *Պետություն ունեցող որեւէ ժողովուրդ առ այսօր ցեղասպանության չի ենթարկվել. ցեղասպանություն իրականացվում է բացառապես պետություն չունեցող ժողովուրդների հանդեպ:* Պետություն ունեցող ժողովուրդները վատթարագույն դեպքում պատերազմում են միմյանց դեմ, իսկ պետություն չունեցող ժողովուրդների համար պատերազմն էլ է շռայլություն համարվում` նրանց պարզապես ցեղասպանում են (սպիտակ թե կարմիր` էական չէ): Մեծ եղեռնը մեր ազգային ողբերգությունն է, և չի կարելի թույլ տալ, որ այն մանրադրամ դառնա ուրիշների առևտուրներում:

Մ.Հ.

----------

Chuk (20.10.2009), Sagittarius (20.10.2009), Հայկօ (20.10.2009), Նորմարդ (22.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> անկեղծ ասած էս վերջի դեպքերից հետո Սեռժի մասին իմ կարծիքը բավականին փոխվեց դեպի լավ , բայց այսօր ես համոզվեցի, որ ապրում եմ ավազակապետությունում , ու դաժե արդեն ամչում եմ, որ ես երկրի քաղաքացի եմ, եսօր էտ միամսյակի կապակցությամբ 3 հատ ներքին զորքերի 3 ուազ ավտո եկան մեր քաղաքի կենտրոնական Սայաթ Նովա փողոց, իջան ավտոից մե քանիմ հատ եզեր, ու սկսեցին կամայականորեն մեքենաները կայնացնել, իբր թե զենք էին ստուգում, կայնացնելը մի քիչ մեղմ է ասած, մեքանան կայնացնում են, վարորդը իջնում է, մեքենայից, թեվերը օլօրում են, քցում կապոտի վրա ու զենք են ստուգում, հլը փորձի մի հատ ձեն հանես ան քեզ երկիր, ես զարմանում եմ Սեռժը, չի մտածում, որ էս քայլերով միայն ատելություն է առաջացնում, ով է տեսել երկրի զորքը, իր քաղաքացուն անմեղ տեղը կայնացնի, ու փողոցի մեջտեղը հավի պես թեվերը օլօրելով, զենք ստուգի, այ քեզի բան, չնայած ինչի եմ դժգոհում, քանի դեռ էս ազգի մեջ կա ստրկակական մտածելակերպ միշտ էլ սենց է լինելու


սա դեռ նախերգանքի վերջին տակտերն են գնում  :Wink:  հլա դեռ բուն օպեռան չի սկսել 



> ով է տեսել երկրի զորքը, իր քաղաքացուն անմեղ տեղը կայնացնի, ու փողոցի մեջտեղը հավի պես թեվերը օլօրելով, զենք ստուգի, այ քեզի բան, չնայած ինչի եմ դժգոհում, քանի դեռ էս ազգի մեջ կա ստրկակական մտածելակերպ միշտ էլ սենց է լինելու


լիքը մարդիկ են դա տեսել, բայց քո պես երկար ժամանակ իրանց աչքերին չէին հավատում, կամ էլ ասում էին, որ ճիշտ են անում… միչև ուղտը իրանց դռանն էլ չէր չոքում: ես խոսում եմ այսպես կոչված ստալինյան դարաշրջանի մասին: Մի նկատառում միայն ու մնացածը թողնում եմ քո հայացողությանը: Ստալինը ու Սերժը՝ երկուսն էլ եղել են սոսկալի լղոզ, սոսկալի վախկոտ ու սոսկալի դունդուկ անձնավորություններ:

----------


## zanazan

> Ստալինը ու Սերժը՝ երկուսն էլ եղել են սոսկալի լղոզ, սոսկալի վախկոտ ու սոսկալի դունդուկ անձնավորություններ:


Եղել են? Սեռժը ել չկա? դզեց...

----------


## ministr

> Եթե այդպես է իմիջ ստեղծվում թող ՀՀ ամբողջ ղեկավարությունը ստորագրի որ եթե վաղը հայ կամ հայեր սպանվեն իրենց վարած քաղաքականության պատճառով ապա մեղքը իրենցը վրա։
> 
> Դե թող անեն հանուն իմիջի, ինչի՞ չեն անում։


ՀՀ ղեկավարությունը կարիք չունի հայտնի դառնալու, կադրի մեջ ընկնելու և այլն...

Իսկ էս "պրոյեկտը" նման է ՄԻԱԿ-ի "պրոյեկտին", նրանք էլ էին ինչ որ շատ կրեատիվ սիրուն նկարներ նկարել ու էլեկտրոնային փոստով տարածել: Օրինակ, մեկը գնում էր զինկոմիսարիատ, ու այնտեղ հարցնում էին, ուզում ես ծառայել, եթե չես ուզում կարող ես չծառայել  :Jpit:  ...

----------


## Rammer

*ՉՈՒԺՈՅ ՊԱԽՄԵԼ * 

*Հայաստանը շարունակում է ապրել «թռիչքներ երազում եւ հարթմնի» ռեժիմով:* 

Կարեւոր քաղաքական իրադարձությունները գալիս ու գնում են, ոչ այն է` բնական աղետների, ոչ այն է` Ջիվանու երգած «ձախորդ օրերու» նման: Ապրում ենք չբացատրված, չհասկացված իրականության մեջ, բզբզում ենք մակերեսը, իսկ պատմությունն անցնում է մեր կողքով: Եւ ամենազարմանալին այն է, որ չբացատրված իրադարձությունների այս շղթային, դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ, կողմ կամ դեմ ենք արտահայտվում: Բայց թե հատկապես ինչի՛ն ենք կողմ կամ դեմ` մենք էլ չգիտենք: Սա Հայաստանում կոչվում է քաղաքական դիրքորոշում` կողմ կամ դեմ լինել բնական տարերքի պես անկանխատեսելի հերթական մի իրադարձության, որը, հենց չբացատրված լինելու պատճառով, աղետի վերածվելու հատկություն ունի (եւ կարծես` չբացատրված տարերքին կարելի է կողմ կամ դեմ լինել): «Նայում է հայը աշխարհին, նայում է ու չի հասկանում». գրում էր Գ. Նժդեհը: Այս երկրում հոկտեմբերի 27 եղավ, մարտի 1 եղավ, ապրիլի 23 ու հոկտեմբերի 10 եղավ, ու միաժամանակ` բան չեղավ: Այդ բոլորը մեզ հետ չեղավ, որովհետեւ շարունակեցինք քնի մեջ մնալ ու խորը քնից մեր կողմն ու դեմն արտահայտել (եւ ինչի՞ պիտի լրջանայինք, եթե նույնիսկ 1915-ի Ցեղասպանությունը մեզանում մինչ այժմ չիմաստավորված, անհասկանալի իրողություն է մնում, որը մեզ չփոխեց): Մեզ հետ տեղի ունեցողը միայն անվերջ երազ է, ընդ որում` լուրջ կասկածանքներ կան առ այն, որ երազն էլ մերը չէ` ուրիշինն է (հայերեն ասած` չուժոյ պախմել): 

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների «կարգավորումը» եկավ հասավ հերթական բնական արհավիրքի պես, եւ բոլորը շտապեցին դիրքավորվել, կողմնորոշում հայտնել: Կարծես` կարող է լինել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություն ընդհանրապես` համատեքստից դուրս` ժամանակից ու տարածությունից կտրված: Ինչի՞ն ենք կողմ կամ դեմ` հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմա՞նը. Ե՞րբ` 12-րդ դարում Մարս մոլորակի վրա՞, 1918-ի հունիսի՞ն, թե՞ 2009-ի հոկտեմբերի կոնկրետ պայմաններում: Մի՞թե դիրքորոշումը կախված չէ կոնկրետ պայմաններից: Թե՞ քաղաքականությունը շփոթում ենք կրոնական անփոփոխ դրույթների հետ: Հասարակության առաջ կոնկրետ մարտահրավեր է ծառացել, բայց մեր «կողմ»-երը մոռացել են, թե հանուն ինչի՛ են իրենք կողմ, իսկ «դեմ»-երը` հանուն ինչի՛ են դեմ, եւ իներցիայով կրկնում են հազար տարվա սովորածը, յուրաքանչյուրն` ըստ իր նախօրոք նախապատրաստված դերի. ազատականը պետք է կողմ լինի, ազգայնականը` դեմ: Մոռացեք ձեր սովորած դերերը, ձեր կայացած-քարացած աշխարհայացքները, ձեր պապիս թվի «համոզմունքները», ձեր փիլիսոփայությունը, մի պատմեք ձեր կյանքերը: Դա ոչ մեկին պետք չէ: Տվեք նախ տեղի ունեցածի համոզիչ, անհակասական բացատրությունը:  

չհասկացա, ապեր, անունդ Սե՞րժ էր, թե՞ սվերխսկարաստնոյ իստրեբիտել

Հիմա` ավելի առարկայական: Հայ-թուրքական ավելի քան մեկամյա գործընթացի նկատմամբ ցանկացած դիրքորոշում, իմ կարծիքով, անլուրջ պետք է համարվի, եթե այն նախ չի տալիս  գործընթացի` դրա ակունքների, պատճառահետեւանքային կապերի, զարգացման եւ հնարավոր հետեւանքների համապարփակ, համոզիչ, ներքուստ հետեւողական ու տրամաբանական բացատրությունը` վերլուծական վարկածի բոլոր կանոններին համապատասխան (այսինքն` պետք է փաստարկված պատասխան տրվի երեւույթի հետ կապված բոլոր` առաջին հայացքից անբացատրելի տարրերին, տրվի գործընթացի ամբողջական ու անհակասական բացատրությունը, հերքվեն հնարավոր հակափաստարկները): Այս բացատրությունը տալուց հետո միայն որեւէ դիրքորոշում կարող է համարվել բառիս բուն իմաստով քաղաքական, վերլուծական եւ ուղղակի` բանական: Ավելի կոնկրետ: Բոլոր «դիրքավորվողները» պետք է պարտադիր պատասխանեն հետեւյալ հարցին. ինչպե՞ս ստացվեց, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, բոլորի համար անսպասելի, «նախաձեռնեց» հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման գործընթացը: Սա հարցերի հարցն է, որի «պոչից կպնելով»` պետք է սկսվի ցանկացած վերլուծություն: Պետք է համոզիչ կերպով բացատրվի, թե ինչպիսի՛ ընդհանուր եւ մասնավոր գործոններ կարող էին ստիպել ոչընտրին` գնալ նման քայլի: Ողջ գործընթացը պետք է տեղադրվի իր կոնկրետ, ինչպես նաեւ ավելի լայն` միջազգային, ու նաեւ` պատմական համատեքստի մեջ: Նրանց, ովքեր ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չեն տեսնում Ս. Սարգսյանի «նախաձեռնության» մեջ, հիշեցնեմ մի քանի հանգամանք: Ս. Սարգսյանը իր նախորդ գործունեության շրջանում երբեք որեւէ կերպ` ո՛չ բացահայտ, ո՛չ էլ թեկուզ ակնարկով իմաց չի տվել, որ ինքը նման դիրքորոշումներ ունի հայ-թուրքական հարցի շուրջ: Նա այդ չի արել նաեւ իր նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շրջանում: Ավելին` քարոզարշավը կառուցել է իր հիմնական հակառակորդի «թուրքասիրության» մեղադրանքների վրա եւ եթե անկեղծ ձայներ է հավաքել, ապա շնորհիվ հենց «ազգայնականների» «լեւոնատյացության»: Բայց սա էլ դեռ ոչինչ: Ենթադրենք, որ Ս. Սարգսյանը խնամքով թաքցրել է իր հայացքներն, ավելին` շարունակ կեղծել է դրանք (ինչը մասամբ, թերեւս, հնարավոր է պատկերացնել եւ բացատրել, բայց միայն` մասամբ): Սակայն միեւնույն է, այդ դեպքում պետք է բացատրվի, թե ինչու է Ս. Սարգսյանը «նախաձեռնում» իր «բուռն գործունեությունը» այսպիսի շտապողականությամբ եւ ներքին այսպիսի աննպաստ պայմաններում: Հիշենք. հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը ոչընտրի կողմից սկզբնավորվեց 2008-ի հունիսի վերջին, երբ նա դեռ չէր բոլորել իր նախագահության կես տարին իսկ. ներքաղաքական շարունակվող անկայունության, ընդդիմության չմարող բողոքների պայմաններում, իշխանության ներսում սեփական դիրքերը դեռ վերջնականապես չամրապնդած եւ այլն: Նախաձեռնելով հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը` Ս. Սարգսյանն, իհարկե, որոշ չափով ամրապնդեց իր արտաքին դիրքերը, սակայն մեծ ռիսկի գնաց առանց այդ էլ խախուտ ներքին դիրքերի առումով: Բացի այդ, Ս. Սարգսյանը ոչ միայն «նախաձեռնեց», այլեւ գերարագ տեմպերով, կարելի է ասել` գլխակորույս նետվեց այս գործընթացի հորձանուտը, ինչը հանգեցրեց հայկական կողմի աննախադեպ զիջումների: Ենթադրենք` ի սկզբանե ուզում էր կարգավորել` ի՞նչ է, աշխարհի վե՞րջն էր, չէ՞ր կարելի այս բարդագույն գործընթացը ավելի զգույշ եւ դանդաղ տեմպով տանել առաջ: Արդ, ի՞նչը պետք է ստիպեր ոչընտրին` գնալ նման ռազմավարության որդեգրմանը: Ո՞րն է, վերջապես, այն իքս գործոնը, որը պետք է ամբողջացնի մեզ հետ տեղի ունեցողի բացատրությունը: Իմ համոզմամբ, բացարձակ անարդյունավետ զբաղմունք է` այս ամենը բացատրել զուտ սուբյեկտիվ գործոններով` Ս. Սարգսյանին վերագրվող իրական կամ անիրական հոգեբանական բարդույթներով եւ այլն: Այս ամենը, իհարկե, կա, բայց եթե սա է մեր հիմնական բացատրությունը, ապա մենք ոչնչով չենք տարբերվի այն անմեղսունակներից, որոնք 2008-ի շարժումը բացատրում էին մեկ քաղաքական գործչի «չար կամքով», «ատելությամբ» եւ բաբոյի այլ հեքիաթներով: Չեն կարող քաղաքական եւ հասարակական գործընթացները միայն սուբյեկտիվ գործոններով բացատրվել` սա հակապատմական, վիպական, ֆեոդալական մոտեցում է, որի դեմ ինչքան էլ պայքարեցին հայ լուսավորիչները` սկսած դեռ 5-րդ դարից, միեւնույն է, նախաքրիստոնեական շրջանից ժառանգած այդ ընկալումը գերակայող մնաց մեր ժողովրդի, այդ թվում` մտավորականության մոտ: 

հայ-թուրքականը աչքիդ ա էրեւում, ցավդ տանեմ. էսի սարքում են մեր գլխին

Իհարկե, քաղաքական դաշտում ներկայացված ուժերի մի մասը մասնակի պատասխաններ տվել է այս հարցերին: Հատկապես ՀԱԿ-ը եւ «Ժառանգությունը» բազմիցս շեշտել են, որ ոչընտրի «նախաձեռնողականությունը» կապված է նրա լեգիտիմության պակասի, մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի, ներքին հենարան չունենալու հետ: Այս ամենը ճիշտ է, եւ այս ամենի մասին շատ անգամ գրել եմ նաեւ ես: Բայց սա ամբողջական բացատրություն չէ: Լեգիտիմության պակասը եւ հարակից հանգամանքները կարող են ստեղծել եւ անկասկած ստեղծել են ընդհանուր բարենպաստ ֆոն ազգային դավաճանության (իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք)` գլխապտույտ առաջացնող դրամայի ծավալման համար, սակայն բարենպաստ ֆոնը դեռ քիչ է: Պետք է գտնվի նաեւ ավելի կոնկրետ դրդապատճառ, առիթ, որը կբացատրեր դեպքերի սրընթաց զարգացումը եւ դրա ուղղությունը: ՀԱԿ-ի եւ «Ժառանգության» դիրքորոշման մեջ հատկապես պակասում է փաստարկման այն մասը, ուր խոսքը գնում է Արեւմուտքի գործոնի մասին: Պարզ է, որ լեգիտիմության խնդիրը նախ Արեւմուտքի ձեռքին է ճնշման գործիք: Բայց ակնհայտ է նաեւ (եւ սա մանրամասն կապացուցեմ այս նյութի շարունակության մեջ` հաջորդ շաբաթ), որ հայ-թուրքական գործընթացում ամենաակտիվ կերպով ներգրավված է Ռուսաստանը: Ավելին ասեմ` կարծում եմ, հենց Ռուսաստանի դերն է առաջնային, սկզբնական, եւ *մենք գործ ունենք, ոչ թե հայ-թուրքական, այլ ռուս-թուրքական կարգավորման գործընթացի հետ*: Ինչ վերաբերում է Արեւմուտքին, ապա իրական ակտիվություն ցուցաբերում է ավելի շուտ ԱՄՆ-ը, իսկ եվրոպացիներն առանձնապես չեն էլ երեւում (ստատիստների դերում են): Բայց սրանք դետալներ են: Ամփոփեմ: Ինձ մոտ մեծ տարակուսանք է առաջացնում, որ որեւէ քաղաքական ուժ Հայաստանում չի բարձրաձայնում Ռուսաստանի նախաձեռնողական դերն այս խնդրում: Եթե ավելի կասկածամիտ լինեի, կենթադրեի նույնիսկ, որ այս լռությունը պատահական չէ: Բայց նույնիսկ պատահական լինելու դեպքում, պետք է հստակ խոստովանել, որ նման լռությունը` ա. թերի ու անարժեք է դարձնում իրականության բացատրությունը եւ համապատասխան քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը, իսկ քաղաքական պայքարը, համապատասխանաբար` անարդյունավետ եւ բուն նպատակին չխփող, բ. օբյեկտիվորեն մոլորեցնում է հասարակությանը, որի համար չի բացահայտվում ամբողջական ճշմարտությունը գործընթացի մասին: 

Անհամբեր ընթերցողների ներողամտությունն եմ հայցում այն բանի համար, որ մինչ դեպքերի բուն վարկածիս անցնելը, ստիպված եղա այսքան երկար նախաբան անել: Սակայն, այլ կերպ վարվել ուղղակի անհնար էի համարում, որքան էլ դեպքերը արագ են զարգանում: Առանց այս նախաբանի` հետագա մտքերս կարող էին մինչեւ վերջ չհասկացվել: 

*ՀՐԱՆՏ ՏԷՐ-ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄԵԱՆ*
(շարունակելի)

----------

Chuk (20.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ահա այդ խնդրո առարկա թերթիկների վրա պատկերված նկարները։
> 
> 
> Մեր հայրենի օրենքի պահապանները երևի շփոթվել և Թուրքիո սահմանադրությունն են պահպանում Հայաստանում, այ է՝ Թուրքիայի քրեական օրենսգրքի 301 հոդվածը, որ թրքական ինքնության վիրավորանքի մասին է։
> Ապրեք, տղաներ, ասքյարի բարի ժառանգներ։


ցեղակրոն ջան, էս դիշովկայությունը իբր տնկել ես ստեղ որ ի՞նչ… ինչ ես ուզում ասած լինես… ո՞վ ա մեղավոր… կարող ա՞ թուրքն ա… էսի տար Սերժին ու դաշնակներին ցույց տուր… էդ Սերժն էր որ թուրքերին ձեռք մեկնեց ու հրավիրեց "ֆուտբոլ նայելու ու հանձնաժողով կազմելու"… էտիՍերժն ա ասել ապեր, Սերժը, քո "պրեզիդենտը" ու եթե պլակատ ես ուզում սարքես գնա էդ ուղղությամբ սարքի ընգեր… քաջնազարությունը դրաձրել եք ազգային նկարագիր… էդքան թափով պլոջիկով եք գնացեք մի անգամ "Միացումի" ցույցին մասնակցեք, կամ էլ ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձ եղեք (ոնց որ մեր Մուրմուշը), թե չէ դաշնակի պատության կողմից երաշխավորված ցույցին հանգուցյալ տատս էլ կարա մասնակցի… էդտեղ (տղա)մարդկություն պետք չի…

… ե՞րբ պիտի հասկանաք որ մեր թշնամին թուրքը չի, ոչ էլ որևէ այլ ազգ…

----------

Ariadna (20.10.2009), Chuk (20.10.2009), Norton (20.10.2009), Tig (20.10.2009), urartu (20.10.2009), Տրիբուն (20.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> լիքը մարդիկ են դա տեսել, բայց քո պես երկար ժամանակ իրանց աչքերին չէին հավատում, կամ էլ ասում էին, որ ճիշտ են անում… միչև ուղտը իրանց դռանն էլ չէր չոքում: ես խոսում եմ այսպես կոչված ստալինյան դարաշրջանի մասին: Մի նկատառում միայն ու մնացածը թողնում եմ քո հայացողությանը: Ստալինը ու Սերժը՝ երկուսն էլ եղել են սոսկալի լղոզ, սոսկալի վախկոտ ու սոսկալի դունդուկ անձնավորություններ:


ես ոչ մի անգամ էլ ոչ Սեռժին, ոչ էս երկրի ճոռտատիրական հասարակարգին չեմ արդարացրել, միայն ասել եմ որ կողմ եմ, հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, որովհետև լավ է  ունենաս զապառոժեց մակնիշի ավտոմեքենա, քան երազես մի 100 տարի հետո մերսեդես ս կլասի մասին, եկեք մեզ չխաբենք եսոր ինչ հողերի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, Թուրքիան Ադրբեջան չէ, եթե այսոր մենք գոնե Ղարաբաղը կարողանանք պահել, դա մեծ բան կլինի մեզ համար, իսկ թուրքերի հետ լավ հարաբերություն ունենալը միայն կամրապնդի մեր դիրքերը ետ հարցում,
իսկ ուխտը իմ դռանը դեռ չի չոքել :Wink: , բայց էտ կապ չունի երբ տեսնում ես, որ քո երկրի, քո սեփական քաղաքի մեջ, ետպիսի բաներ է կատարվում, էլ արդեն աչքիդ հեչ բան էլ, չի երեվում, պարզապես ցավ ես ապրում, որ քո սեփական երկրում քեզ ճորտ ես զգում, էտքան բան

----------


## Chuk

> բայց էտ կապ չունի երբ տեսնում ես, որ քո երկրի, քո սեփական քաղաքի մեջ, ետպիսի բաներ է կատարվում, էլ արդեն աչքիդ հեչ բան էլ, չի երեվում, պարզապես ցավ ես ապրում, որ քո սեփական երկրում քեզ ճորտ ես զգում, էտքան բան


Իհարկե թեմայի հետ առնչություն չունի, բայց այսուհանդերձ ուզում եմ հարցնել. դու 2008 թ.-ի մարտի 1-ին Հայաստանում եղե՞լ ես, կամ Հայաստանում կատարվածի մասին իմացե՞լ ես:

Իսկ Երբ որ Քոչարյանի թիկնապահները ծեծելով պապլավոկում Պողոս Պողոսյանին էին սպանում, իմացե՞լ ես:

Իսկ...

Դիվին, կարծում եմ, այս ամենը նկատի ուներ, երբ ասում էր. «լիքը մարդիկ են դա տեսել, բայց քո պես երկար ժամանակ իրանց աչքերին չէին հավատում, կամ էլ ասում էին, որ ճիշտ են անում…»

----------


## urartu

> Դիվին, կարծում եմ, այս ամենը նկատի ուներ, երբ ասում էր. «լիքը մարդիկ են դա տեսել, բայց  երկար ժամանակ իրանց աչքերին չէին հավատում, կամ էլ ասում էին, որ ճիշտ են անում…»


չեմ ուզում բառերի ետևից ընկնել, բայց *քո պես*-ի իմաստը չհասկացա, ես ոչ մի անգամ էլ չեմ ասել թե ճիշտ են արել   :Dntknw:

----------


## Chuk

> չեմ ուզում բառերի ետևից ընկնել, բայց *քո պես*-ի իմաստը չհասկացա, ես ոչ մի անգամ էլ չեմ ասել թե ճիշտ են արել


«Քո պես»-ի իմաստն էն ա, որ մարտի 1-ից հետո պիտի էսպիսի գրառումներ գրվեին  :Smile: 
Թե չէ տպավորություն ա, որ էդ Վահան-մահան ակցիաներից ես տենց վրդովել ու անակնկալի եկել:

----------


## dvgray

> ես ոչ մի անգամ էլ ոչ Սեռժին, ոչ էս երկրի ճոռտատիրական հասարակարգին չեմ արդարացրել,


էտ դեպքում ես ներողություն: սխալ եմ ուրեմն հիշել, ու դրա համար ցավում եմ:
*Ներողություն:*

----------


## Marduk

> ես ոչ մի անգամ էլ ոչ Սեռժին, ոչ էս երկրի ճոռտատիրական հասարակարգին չեմ արդարացրել, միայն ասել եմ որ կողմ եմ, հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը, որովհետև լավ է  ունենաս զապառոժեց մակնիշի ավտոմեքենա, քան երազես մի 100 տարի հետո մերսեդես ս կլասի մասին, եկեք մեզ չխաբենք եսոր ինչ հողերի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, Թուրքիան Ադրբեջան չէ, եթե այսոր մենք գոնե Ղարաբաղը կարողանանք պահել, դա մեծ բան կլինի մեզ համար, իսկ թուրքերի հետ լավ հարաբերություն ունենալը միայն կամրապնդի մեր դիրքերը ետ հարցում,


Նախ սկսենք նրանից որ ճորտատիրական համակարգի մնալու դեպքում ոչ Ղարաբաղը կպահենք, ոչ էլ ապագայում Երևանը։
Հետաքրքիր է որ թռուցիկների այդ ենթատեկստը շատերը չհասկացան։
Այսինքն թշնամին ոչ թե թուրքն է այլ տոտալիտար համակարգը, որի պահպանման դեպքում ապագայում շատ ավելի հավանական է որ «հայ» տերերը փոխարինվեն թուրք տերերով որովհետև նրանք ավելի հմուտ են այդպիսի համակարգեր պահելու գործում։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է զապորոժեցին որը իբր առնում ես երազանքը վաճառելու դիմաց։

Նորից գալիս ենք այն կետին որ նախ այս համակարգում չկա ոչ մի զապո, որովհետև ճորտերը չունեն սեփականություն։

Եվ երկրորդ, հայ ազգի երազանքը միայն հողը չի, դա արդարության հասնելու երազանքն է, եթե հրաժարվում ես այդ երազանքից ապա նույն կերպ էլ հրաժարվում ես ներսում ճորտատիրական համակարգից ազատվելու երազանքից։

Եթե 1,5 միլլիոն զոհը մնում է անհետևանք, ապա 10 զոհն էլ կմնա անհետևանք, եթե պետք լինի 1000ն էլ, 100․000ն էլ․․․

Այսինքն համակարգը ապահովում է իր հավերժությունը, այն ժամանակ երբ ճորտերը հրաժարվում են երազանքներից ու պայքարից

----------

Tig (21.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Դավութօղլուի երեք պատճառները*




> Այսօր Թուրքիայի   Մեծ Ազգային ժողովում' Մեջլիսում, Թուրքիայի ժամանակով ժամը 13.00- ին սկսվեցին Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Ցյուրիխում Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարների ստորագրած հայ- թուրքական արձանագրությունների  քննարկումները:
> 
>  Առաջինը ելույթ ունեցավ Թուրքիայի  արտգործնախարար Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուն, որը     կառավարության անունից խորհրդարանին   ներկայացրեց   Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ  սահմանների վերաբացման եւ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների   հաստատման մասին  արձանագրությունների բովանդակությունը: Դավութօղլուն նախ ներկայացրեց, թե որքան կարեւոր է, որպեսզի Թուրքիայի  շուրջ  ստեղծվի  խաղաղության գոտի:  Հետո նա Թուրքիայի արտաքին   քաղաքականության մարտահրավերներից համարեց   Հարավային Կովկասում կայունության ստեղծումը:    
> 
> «Հարավային Կովկասում կան սառեցվեց ճգնաժամեր, որոնք պատրաստ են պայթել յուրաքանչյուր պահի,  եւ անհրաժեշտ է վնասազերծել այդ ականները: Ցավոք սրտի,  այդ խնդիրների լուծման համար չկան քաղաքական երկխոսության  երաշխիքներ, համատեղ տնտեսական,  մշակութային կապերը, որոնք կարող էին մերձեցնել ժողովուրդներին,  շատ թույլ են  , իսկ ժողովուրդները գնալով հեռանում են միմյանցից»,-ասաց Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը:
> 
>  Ըստ նրա,  տարածաշրջանում այսօր առկա վիճակը չի բխում Հայաստանի, Թուրքիայի եւ Ադրբեջանի   շահերից: *«Եղբայրական Ադրբեջանի հողերը 17 տարի է, ինչ բռնազավթված են: Հայաստանը, թեև հաղթել է,  բայց գնալով թուլանում է,  իսկ այդ երկրի բնակչությունը' լքում այն: Թուրքիան ցավում է եղբայրական Ադրբեջանի հետ,    կիսում նրա տանջանքները, բայց եւ ցանկանում է  փոխել այն  "ստատուս քվոն"  տարածաշրջանում, այնպես, որ նոր ռիսկեր այլեւս չհայտնվեն»,-հայտարարել է Դավութօղլուն: 
> *
> Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարը նաեւ ներկայացրել է մի շարք պատճառներ, որոնցից ելնելով  Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը, ըստ նրա,  պետք է վավերացնի արձանագրությունները: 
> ...


www.a1plus.am
Այսպիսի բաներ :Pardon:

----------

Rammer (21.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> *Դավութօղլուի երեք պատճառները*
> 
> 
> www.a1plus.am
> Այսպիսի բաներ


Նրանք ովքեր կոշտ դեմ են հանդես եկել, երևի բողոքել են որ միանգամից Երևանը չեն վերցնում ձրի...Էն ով ասում որ էշի հետ ախմախ համեմատություն ենք անում...

----------


## REAL_ist

Պայմանագրի տարրական թուրքահաճո միակողմանի մեկնաբանություններ:

----------


## Rammer

> Պայմանագրի տարրական թուրքահաճո միակողմանի մեկնաբանություններ:


Դե որ արաձանագրությունները թուրքահաճո են իրենք էլ թուրքահաճո քննարկում են...Ավելի ճիշտ խժժում են:

----------

Kuk (21.10.2009), murmushka (21.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

Զգացել եք, էլեկտրոնային թերթերը սկսել են թուրքերեն թարգմանվել, սկզբից news.am-ը հիմա  էլ tert.am-ը թուրքերեն տարբերակներն են ստեղծել :Think:

----------


## ministr

Դավութօղլուն բնականաբար պետք է նենց ներկայացնի, որ հաստատեն: Ամենատավար օրենքն էլ մեր նախարարներն ու փոխնախարարները նենց են ներկայացնում ԱԺ-ում, որ քիչա մնում մարդու լացը գա, թե էս ինչ խելոք բան են առաջարկում ու ինչ վիզ դրած են աշխատում ժողովրդի համար: Բայց դե հո գիտենք դրա տակն ինչա:

----------


## Rammer

> Դավութօղլուն բնականաբար պետք է նենց ներկայացնի, որ հաստատեն: Ամենատավար օրենքն էլ մեր նախարարներն ու փոխնախարարները նենց են ներկայացնում ԱԺ-ում, որ քիչա մնում մարդու լացը գա, թե էս ինչ խելոք բան են առաջարկում ու ինչ վիզ դրած են աշխատում ժողովրդի համար: Բայց դե հո գիտենք դրա տակն ինչա:


Ճիշտ ես ապեր մեր նախարանների հարցում...Էս արձանագրությունները տարբեր կողմերից քննարկվել են ու պարզից էլ պարզ է որ սա հակահայկական փաստաթուղթ է, պատճառները բազիմցս նշվել են: Մի նոր բան ավելացնեմ միայն:
Թուրքիայի ընդմիությունը ոչ մի կետ արձանագրությունների մեջ չի քննադատել, այսինքն չկա մի այնպիսի կետ որ հակաթուրքական լինի ու թե չէ ընդմիությունը դա կօգտագրոծեր  իշխանությունների դեմ: Ընդիմություն միայն ասում է, որ եթե սահմանը բացվի մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը դա կվնասի թուրք-ադրբեջանական հարաբերություններին: Բայց իշխանությունները բազմիցս ասել են որ նման բան չի լինի...

----------

Kuk (21.10.2009), Նորմարդ (22.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեր պռոբլեմը ոչ թե փաստաթղթերն են, այլ իրականությունը, որ գլխավոր նպատակը հակաթուրքական պայմանագրի ստորագրումնա: Չգիտես ինչի, երկկողմ շահավետ տարբերակը ձեռ չի տալիս: Տենանք մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները բացելուց հետո էլ ինչ պատճառներ կբերեն հակահայկականության տեսակետը պաշտպանողները:
Իսկ բազմիցս բերված վերացական Ցեղասպանության ուրացում ու Ղարաբաղի վաճառք պատճառները միշտ էլ ժողովրդի լայն շրջանակներում կքննարկվեն:

Չնայած չե, դեմ լինելու մի կարևոր պատճառ էլ կա, իշխանությունների ով լինելը, դա արդեն շատ բանա բացատրում ու հիմնավորում, բան չունեմ ասելու:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեր պռոբլեմը ոչ թե փաստաթղթերն են, այլ իրականությունը, որ գլխավոր նպատակը հակաթուրքական պայմանագրի ստորագրումնա: *Չգիտես ինչի, երկկողմ շահավետ տարբերակը ձեռ չի տալիս:* Տ*ենանք մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները բացելուց հետո էլ ինչ պատճառներ կբերեն հակահայկականության տեսակետը պաշտպանողները:*
> *Իսկ բազմիցս բերված վերացական Ցեղասպանության ուրացում ու Ղարաբաղի վաճառք պատճառները միշտ էլ ժողովրդի լայն շրջանակներում կքննարկվեն:
> *
> Չնայած չե, դեմ լինելու մի կարևոր պատճառ էլ կա, իշխանությունների ով լինելը, դա արդեն շատ բանա բացատրում ու հիմնավորում, բան չունեմ ասելու:


REAL_ist  ջան, զարմանում եմ որ լինելո միջազգային հարաբերությունների լավ գիտակ այնուամենայնիվ բավականին միամիտ մտքեր ես արտահայտում…

Նախ  դու ինձնից էլ լավ գիտես որ երկկողմ բոլոր պայմանագրերն էլ ենթադրում եմ երկկողմ շահավետ տարբերակ, բայց արի համաձայնվի որ այս դեպքում այդ "երկկողմ շահավետ" պարզապես աբսուրդ է, բացատրեմ. Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան հավասար դիրքերից չեն խոսում և պայմանագրերի ստորագրումն էլ բոլորովին իրավիճակի հասունության նշան չի… Հայաստանի վրա ճնշելն ավելի հեշտ է քան Թուրքիայի, մի պարզ պատճառով, Հայաստանն առաջարկելու ոչինչ չունի, բացի տարանցիկ ճանապարհից որի հարցն էլ բավականին հաջող Վրաստանով այսօր լուծված է, իսկ լծակներ իր վրա ազդելու ինչքան ուզես նամանավանդ ընտրություններից հետո ու հենց դրանից էլ օգտվում են… քեզ տարօրինակ չի թվում որ Սերժից հետո հանկարծ էս ամեն ինչը հանկարծ սկսեց արագբտեմպերով զարգանալ ու մենք լինելով ավելի քան թույլ էսօր "փոխշահավետ համաձայնագիր ենք" կնքում… Ապեր, եթե կարծում ես որ մեզ կապիտուլյացիայի պիտի ենթարկեն որ նոր համարվենք պարտված, սխալվում ես… նրանքպարզապես մեզանից ուզում են վերցնել այն ինչ իրենց պետք է և որքան որ հնարավոր է, իսկ մենք սահմանի դիմաց տվել ենք այն ինչ իրենց պետք էր ու ժողովրդից գաղտնի (դու գիտես Էձիկն ինչի էր սփրտնած կանգնած)… 

REAL_ist ջան Ղարաբաղը մի ստորագրությամբ չի հանձնվելու, պետք չի էդքան նաիվ լինել  թուրքերն էդքան ապուշ չեն… նախ գրավյալ տարածքներից դուրս կգանք ու փախստականնեը կվերադառնան, ապա ղարաբաղի ադրբեջանական համայնքը կվերադառնա ղարաբաղ և հետո ղարաբաղին կտրվի *կամարտահայտման* միջոց թե որ ղարաբաղին դա էն ժամանակ կերևա, բայց մի բան հաստատ է որ դա արդեն այսօրվա ղարաբաղը չի լինի… իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ցեղասպանությանը ապա ես քեզ 10000%  երաշխավորում եմ որ քանի դեռ այդ հանձնաժողովը գործում է, ոչ մի երկիր ցեղասպանությունը չի ճանաչելու մի պարզ պատճառով որ այդ երկու երկրների հարաբերությունները նորից չվատանան ու սա լիովին արդարացված է… ու հավատա եթե այդ ընթացքում որևէ երկիր այդպիսի քայլ անի ապա հարաբերությունները կտրուկ կվատանան ընդհուպ մինչև սահմանի փակվելը ու այդպիսի պատասխանատվություն ոչ մի երկիր իր վրա չի վերցնի եթե ի հարկե հեռահար նպատակներ չունի… 

Սրանք իհարկե ենթադրություններ են, բայց թուրքերի այսօրվա դիրքերից ու տրամադրություններից ուրիշ բան չի երևում… մեր կառավարությունն էսօր եզնից շատ բան է թաքցնում ու միամտություն է այսօր կարծիքները հիմնել զուտ պայմանագրի տեքստի վրա… ես համոզված եմ որ եղել են շատ լուրջ բանավոր պայմանավորվածություններ և դրանց լրջությունը պայմանավորված է Հայաստանի թույլ դիրքերից և մեր կողմից նրանց տրված *լրացուցիչ* լծակներից (էս ամբողջ ընտրական, հետընտրական ու ներկա իրավիճակի վրա Եվրոպայի աչք փակելն ու ընդունված բանաձևերը զվարճության համար չի արվում)

… ինձ թվում է որ վերը նշվածը բավականին հիմնավոր պատճառ է անհանգստանալու, նամանավանդ որ էսօրվա իշխանություններին վստահելու անգամ առիթը չկա… 

…ի վերջո նրանք մանդատ չունեն ժողովրդի անունից խոսելու ու դա դրսում ավելի լավ են հասկանում և լավ էլ օգտվում են ուղղակի դու հրաժարվում ես տեսնել…

----------

Chuk (22.10.2009), Marduk (22.10.2009), murmushka (22.10.2009), Norton (22.10.2009), Tig (22.10.2009), Դատարկություն (22.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Անհանգստանալու առիթներ բնականաբար կան, թուքրիայի հետ ցանկացած դիվանագիտական խաղ բազում վտանգներա պարունակում: Թույլի հոգեբանության առկայության դեպքում պետքա ամեն կերպ խուսափել թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններից: 
Ես լռիվ այլ տեսանկյունից եմ նայում իրավիճակին ու դեպքերի նման զարգացումները առաջին հերթին կապում եմ Թուրքիայի վրա ԱՄՆ-ի ճնշման հետ: Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ մենք ու թուրքերը հավասար դիրքերից ենք կամ պայմանագրի ստորագրումը իրավիճակի հասունության նշանա, ուղղակի այն որ թուրքերի վրա ճնշումա գործադրվելա ակնհայտա իմ համար: Միայն գործընթացից առաջ ամերիկայի ու թուրքիայի ղեկավարների աննախադեպ ինտենսիվ երկխոսությունը, Օբամայի այցից հետո բանակցությունների սկիզբը արդեն իսկ շատ բանի մասինա խոսում: Թուրքիային եթե գլոբալ իմաստով ձեռնտու են լավ հարաբերությունները Հայաստանի հետ, ապա կոնկրետ այս պահին դրանց լավացումը ու հատկապես սահմանի բացումը իրենց սրտով չի: Թուրքերը անընդմեջ հայտարարում էին և են, որ մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները չեն բացվելու ու եթե հանկարծ բացվեն, ինչա քեզ թվում դա թուրքիայի կամքնա? Դա կլինի մեր հաղթանակը իրականացված ԱՄՆ-ի ձեռքով: Այդ իսկ պաճառով նրանք հնարավորինս կձգձգեն վավերացումը: Բայց թե ինչքան կկարողանան ձգձգել արդեն կախվածա ԱՄՆ-ից: Իսկ որ ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշահագրգռված կողմնա ներկայիս իրավիճակում ինձ թվումա ոչ մեկի համար պետքա գաղտնիք չլինի:
Բնականաբար ճնշումներ գործադրվել են նաև հայկական կողմի վրա: Դրանց արդյունքում թուրքահաճո դրույթներ են մցվել, մասնավորապես հանձնաժողովը, ինչի շնորհիվ ինչպես դու նկատեցիր կձգձգվի ճանաչման գործընթացը մի քանի տարով: Հենց սկզբից էլ ես նշել եմ, որ հանձնաժողովի առկայությունը միակ ակհայտ հակահայկական կետնա: Բայց հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը որակել որպես ցեղասպանության ուրացում, հետագայում դրա ճանաչման բացառում և վնասների հատուցման անհնարինության առաջացում, դա արդեն խիստ ծայրահեղական մոտեցումա ու իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող: Հանձնաժողովի միակ հետևանքը ճանաչման մի քանի տարով ձգձգումնա: Չնայած ես համոզված եմ որ հանձնաժողովի բացակայության դեպքում էլ ԱՄՆ-ն մի շարք պատճառներ կգտներ ճանաչումը ձգձգելու: Բացի դրանից հանձնաժողովի լղոզված անվանումը հնարավորությունա ընձեռում հանձնաժողովի ուսումնասիրության առարկան այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել: Վերջին հաշվով նման պայմանագրի ձևավորումը առանց թուրքիային ձեռնտու նման կետի առկայության ոչ այնքան իրատեսականա ու ինձ թվումա ով էլ լիներ իշխանության գլխին նմանատիպ պայմանագիրը էր ստորագրվելու:
Եթե համադրենք սահմանների բացումը մինչ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը ու ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը ձգձգումը մի քանի տարով, ես առանց կասկածելու կընտրեմ առաջին տարբերակը: Ասեմ ինչու, քանի որ ցեղասպանության համար թուրքիայի պատասխանատավության համար ոչ թե այլ երկների ճանաչումնա անհրաժեշտ, այլ թուրքիայի այն աստիճանի հասունացումը, որ նրանք պատրաստ լինեն ճանաչեն և վնասները հատուցեն: Նույնիսկ աշխարհի բոլոր պետությունների կողմից ճանաչումը ուղղակիորեն չի հանգեցնի վնասների հատուցման: Չնայած ես պնդում եմ, որ հարցը պետքա լուծվի մեր կողմից ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան դիմելու նախաձեռնությամբ, որտեղ արդեն թուրքիան անկախ իր կամքից ստիպված կլինի պատասխան տալու: Նման հնարավորություն ուղղակիորեն սահմանվածա ցեղասպանության հանցագործության մասին կոնվենցիայում:

Ինչ մնումա Ղարաբաղի հարցին, իմ խորին համոզմամբ խաղաղ կարգավորումից կողմերը շատ հեռու են ներկա պահին: Նման կարգավորումը սենց թե նենց նախատեսելուա շրջանների վերադարձը, դրա դիմաց Ղարաբաղի որոշակի կարգավիճակի տրամադրմամբ: Միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան այլ կարգավորում ես չեմ տեսնում: Այսորվա տեսքով Ղարաբաղի պահպանումը սենց թե նենց հնարավոր չի ու դա կապել նման պայմանագրի հետ միամտությունա:

Մի խոսքով, հարաբերություններ լավացման սցենարը գրվելա ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, բնականաբար առաջին հերթին սեփական շահերից ելնելով, բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում մեր շահերը ընդհանուր առմամբ համընկնումեն ԱՄՆ շահերի հետ: Իսկ թուրքական միակողմանի մեկնաբանությունը լուրջ ընդունել պետք չի, դրանք միշտ էլ արտացոլում են միայն իրենց շահերը: Կարևորը ստորագրման արարողության ժամանակ դրանք չհնչեցին և իրավական ուժ չստացան, ինչ համար պետքա շնորհակալ լինենք մեր դիվանագետներ, որ ճակատագրական սխալ չարեցին:

----------

urartu (22.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Թուրքիան ճնշում է ԱՄՆ-ի վրա որ մզկիթ կարուցվի Երևանում



> Газета "Голос Армении" выражает обеспокоенность тем фактом, что турецкое правительство обратилось к госдепартаменту США с просьбой оказать давление на власти Армении с тем, чтобы они построили в Ереване мечеть – рядом с будущим посольством Турции в Армении.


թուրքական մամուլի հակահայկական հոդվածներից մեկը

http://armtoday.info/default.asp?Lan...PagePosition=1

առաջ այսպիսի բան հազարից մեկ էր տպվում, հիմա մամուլը լցվել է հակահայկական հոդվածներով,

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թուրքիան ճնշում է ԱՄՆ-ի վրա որ մզկիթ կարուցվի Երևանում
> 
> 
> թուրքական մամուլի հակահայկական հոդվածներից մեկը
> 
> http://armtoday.info/default.asp?Lan...PagePosition=1
> 
> առաջ այսպիսի բան հազարից մեկ էր տպվում, հիմա մամուլը լցվել է հակահայկական հոդվածներով,


Հա թող կառուցեն, ի՞նչ կլինի որ, ինչ-որ մեկը դե՞մ է :Blink:  Երևանում Իրանի մզկիթ էլ կա, ինչ-որ վատ բան կա՞ դրանում: Եթե մենք փորձում ենք ամեն երկրում մեր ազգի փշուրները հավաքել ինչ-որ կառույցի շուրջ, որը ավելի հաճախ հենց եկեղեցին է, ապա թուրքերը ինչու՞ պիտի չցանկանան:

Բայց ծիծաղելի են նման լուրերը... դեռ թող սահմանը բացեն, նոր :Jpit:

----------

urartu (22.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Երևանում մզկիթ կա յանի ինչ են շուխուր դրել..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անհանգստանալու առիթներ բնականաբար կան, թուքրիայի հետ ցանկացած դիվանագիտական խաղ բազում վտանգներա պարունակում: Թույլի հոգեբանության առկայության դեպքում պետքա ամեն կերպ խուսափել թուրքերի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններից: 
> Ես լռիվ այլ տեսանկյունից եմ նայում իրավիճակին ու դեպքերի նման զարգացումները առաջին հերթին կապում եմ Թուրքիայի վրա ԱՄՆ-ի ճնշման հետ: Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ մենք ու թուրքերը հավասար դիրքերից ենք կամ պայմանագրի ստորագրումը իրավիճակի հասունության նշանա, ուղղակի այն որ թուրքերի վրա ճնշումա գործադրվելա ակնհայտա իմ համար: Միայն գործընթացից առաջ ամերիկայի ու թուրքիայի ղեկավարների աննախադեպ ինտենսիվ երկխոսությունը, Օբամայի այցից հետո բանակցությունների սկիզբը արդեն իսկ շատ բանի մասինա խոսում: Թուրքիային եթե գլոբալ իմաստով ձեռնտու են լավ հարաբերությունները Հայաստանի հետ, ապա կոնկրետ այս պահին դրանց լավացումը ու հատկապես սահմանի բացումը իրենց սրտով չի: Թուրքերը անընդմեջ հայտարարում էին և են, որ մինչև Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը սահմանները չեն բացվելու ու եթե հանկարծ բացվեն, ինչա քեզ թվում դա թուրքիայի կամքնա? Դա կլինի մեր հաղթանակը իրականացված ԱՄՆ-ի ձեռքով: Այդ իսկ պաճառով նրանք հնարավորինս կձգձգեն վավերացումը: Բայց թե ինչքան կկարողանան ձգձգել արդեն կախվածա ԱՄՆ-ից: Իսկ որ ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշահագրգռված կողմնա ներկայիս իրավիճակում ինձ թվումա ոչ մեկի համար պետքա գաղտնիք չլինի:
> Բնականաբար ճնշումներ գործադրվել են նաև հայկական կողմի վրա: *Դրանց արդյունքում թուրքահաճո դրույթներ են մցվել, մասնավորապես հանձնաժողովը, ինչի շնորհիվ ինչպես դու նկատեցիր կձգձգվի ճանաչման գործընթացը մի քանի տարով*: Հենց սկզբից էլ ես նշել եմ, որ հանձնաժողովի առկայությունը միակ ակհայտ հակահայկական կետնա: Բայց հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը որակել որպես ցեղասպանության ուրացում, հետագայում դրա ճանաչման բացառում և վնասների հատուցման անհնարինության առաջացում, դա արդեն խիստ ծայրահեղական մոտեցումա ու իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող: Հանձնաժողովի միակ հետևանքը ճանաչման մի քանի տարով ձգձգումնա: Չնայած ես համոզված եմ որ հանձնաժողովի բացակայության դեպքում էլ ԱՄՆ-ն մի շարք պատճառներ կգտներ ճանաչումը ձգձգելու: Բացի դրանից հանձնաժողովի լղոզված անվանումը հնարավորությունա ընձեռում հանձնաժողովի ուսումնասիրության առարկան այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել: Վերջին հաշվով նման պայմանագրի ձևավորումը առանց թուրքիային ձեռնտու նման կետի առկայության ոչ այնքան իրատեսականա ու ինձ թվումա ով էլ լիներ իշխանության գլխին նմանատիպ պայմանագիրը էր ստորագրվելու:
> Եթե համադրենք սահմանների բացումը մինչ Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը ու ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը ձգձգումը մի քանի տարով, ես առանց կասկածելու կընտրեմ առաջին տարբերակը: Ասեմ ինչու, քանի որ ցեղասպանության համար թուրքիայի պատասխանատավության համար ոչ թե այլ երկների ճանաչումնա անհրաժեշտ, այլ թուրքիայի այն աստիճանի հասունացումը, որ նրանք պատրաստ լինեն ճանաչեն և վնասները հատուցեն: Նույնիսկ աշխարհի բոլոր պետությունների կողմից ճանաչումը ուղղակիորեն չի հանգեցնի վնասների հատուցման: Չնայած ես պնդում եմ, որ հարցը պետքա լուծվի մեր կողմից ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան դիմելու նախաձեռնությամբ, որտեղ արդեն թուրքիան անկախ իր կամքից ստիպված կլինի պատասխան տալու: Նման հնարավորություն ուղղակիորեն սահմանվածա ցեղասպանության հանցագործության մասին կոնվենցիայում:
> 
> Ինչ մնումա Ղարաբաղի հարցին, իմ խորին համոզմամբ խաղաղ կարգավորումից կողմերը շատ հեռու են ներկա պահին: Նման կարգավորումը սենց թե նենց նախատեսելուա շրջանների վերադարձը, դրա դիմաց Ղարաբաղի որոշակի կարգավիճակի տրամադրմամբ: Միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան այլ կարգավորում ես չեմ տեսնում: Այսորվա տեսքով Ղարաբաղի պահպանումը սենց թե նենց հնարավոր չի ու դա կապել նման պայմանագրի հետ միամտությունա:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, հարաբերություններ լավացման սցենարը գրվելա ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից, բնականաբար առաջին հերթին սեփական շահերից ելնելով, բայց տվյալ իրավիճակում մեր շահերը ընդհանուր առմամբ համընկնումեն ԱՄՆ շահերի հետ: Իսկ թուրքական միակողմանի մեկնաբանությունը լուրջ ընդունել պետք չի, դրանք միշտ էլ արտացոլում են միայն իրենց շահերը: Կարևորը ստորագրման արարողության ժամանակ դրանք չհնչեցին և իրավական ուժ չստացան, ինչ համար պետքա շնորհակալ լինենք մեր դիվանագետներ, որ ճակատագրական սխալ չարեցին:


REAL_ist ջան, թուրքիայի վրա ԱՄՆ-ի ճնշումը շատ սահմանափակ է… եթե հիշես անցած տարվա պատմությունները կհասկանաս որ ԱՄՆ-ը շատ հեռու չի գնում այդ ճնշմամբ (ի նկատի ունեմ կոնգրեսում ցեղասպանության հարցի արծարծումն էր որից հետո թուրքերը մտան իրաքի քուրդիստան… իհարկե չասեցին որ դրա համար ենք մտել), իսկ հայաստանի վրա ճնշումն երկու ժամվա բան է էն էլ արտգործնախարարի մակարդակով … այնպես որ շատ մեծ հույսեր մի կապի ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից թուրքերի վրա եղած ճնշման հետ… իսկ թուրքիային "գլոբալ իմաստով" հեչ պետք էլ չի Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները, այսինքն էդքան էլ կեսական չի ինչքան դու ես ասում. նրանց համար ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերություններն ավելի էական են դրա համար էլ 10 տարի համբերությամբ սպասում էր մինչև Սերժը "բարեկամության ձեռք" մեկնեց… այստեղից է երևում թե ում համար է "գլոբալ իմաստով" էական… 

Ապեր Թուրքիան շատ հնարավոր է որ չձգձգի վավերացումը ու դա մեզ համար շատ վատ կլինի, որովհետև երբ նրանք վավերացնեն ու սահմանները բացեն, ապա մենք մի հատ Thank You-ով չենք պրծնի այլ պետք է սկսեն "ռեալ առաջխաղացում" ցույց տալ Ղարաբաղյան հարցում իսկ եթե չանենք սահմանն էլի կփակեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառաբանմամբ… այստեղ ճնշումը միանշանակ մեզ վրա է լինելու 1000%… ԱՄՆ-ն էլ Ռուսներն էլ բոլորն էլ ասելու են "դուրս արի" ու ինչ պիտի ասե՞ս "սահմանը առանց նախապայմանի է բացվա՞ծ"… դու հո գիտես որ մասնավոր հանդիպումներում նրանք էս լեզվով չեն խոսում… հարց. եթե ասեն դուրս արի ո՞նց պիտի դիմադրես… Թուրքիան բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ոնց կարող է դիմադրել, նրանք բազմիցս են ցույց տվել, իսկ մենք մի հատ սատկած թղթի կտոր ունենք տեղը ու բազուն լծակներ նրանց ձեռքում (փող դրսից, գլխիս մազերի չափ բանաձևեր, Մարտի մեկ, քաղբանտարկյալներ ու մնացածն էլ դու ասա) ու էդ լծակները մի ակնթարթում կաշխատեն, վարկերը կկանգնեն ու ամենակարևորը* Սերժը կյանքում նրանց ոչ չի ասի*  եթե կարողանար մինչեև հիմա ասած կլիներ… ոնց որ "Որոգայթի" Թաթուլն ա ասում "հոպարից յան տալու ձև չունենք" 

Արի մի բան հստակեցնենք 3 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանի վրա ավելի հեշտ է ճնշում բանեցնելը քան 70 միլիոն Թուրքիայի ու 8 միլիոն Ադրբեջանի վրա… կարծում եմ այս հարցում չես վիճի… ու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ու՞մ վրա նրանք ճնշում կբանեցնեն մե՞ր թե Թուրքիայի … ու հենց այդպես էլ լինելու է, որովհետև բանակցություններում մենք բանավոր անթույլատրելի զիջումների ենք գնացել   ու "յան տալու ձև չունենք" …

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ցեղասպանությանը ապա դա "մի քանի տարով" չի ձգձգվելու այլ *մի քանի տասնյակ տարիներով*… Սա Նալբանդյանն է ասել իր "Ազատություն"  ռ/կ-ին տրված հացազրույցում… ասել է որ հանձնաժողովը կքննարկի 10-20-30 միգուցե ավել տարիներ… ես ժամանակին սա տեղադրել եմ այս կայքում ու չգիտեմ մարդիկ իմ գրառումները կարդում են թե չէ, բայց դու հաստատ դա աչքիցդ բաց ես թողել…

REAL_ist ջան, էս ամբողջի արդյունքում իհարկե Հայաստանը չի ոչնչանալու, բայց սա հանգստանալու առիթ չի քանի որ Հայաստանը վերածվելու է մի Սոմալիատիպ տարածքի որտեղ իշխանությունը լինելու է մի խումբ մարդկանց ձեռքում որոնք իրեց փողերը ոչ թե բիզնեսով են (թեկուզ անօրեն) կուտակելու, այլ զուտ "թռաֆիքինգ"-ով ու կորևոր չէ թե ինչի թռաֆիքինգով… Ղարաբաղը դառնալու է մի հատ անհասկանալի ծխացող կիսամար մոխիր որը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է բռնկվել ազգամիջյան ընդհարումներով… իսկ ցեղասպանության համար շատ հնարավոր է որ մի հատ էլ թուրքերից ներողություն խնդրենք… համենայն դեպս եթե այս ուղիով գնաց սա է լինելու ու մեր պետական այրերը կարծես սրան դեմ չեն…

----------

Chuk (22.10.2009), Rammer (22.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Հատուկ հարգելի *REAL_ist*-ի և բոլորի համար

*ԱԶԳԱՆՈՒՆ ՉԻ, ԿՐԱԿ Ա* 

Գյուլը հեռախոսով խոսում է Մեդվեդեւի հետ ու ասում է. «Ա*խպեր, էս տարածաշրջանում գլխավոր խաղացողը դու ես*»: Ասում է հիմա: Համենայնդեպս, մինչ օրս լսած չկամ, որ Գյուլը կամ թուրք որեւէ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա ռուսներին ասած լիներ, թե` գիտեք, էս տարածաշրջանում գլխավոր խաղացողը դուք եք:  

Սա մի փոքրիկ դետալ է, որը, սակայն, պարզորեն ցույց է տալիս, որ Թուրքիան Հայաստանի հետ սահմանը չի բացի ու չի մտնի Կովկաս, մինչեւ կարգավորված չտեսնի ղարաբաղյան խնդիրը: Իսկ կարգավորումն, ըստ Թուրքիայի, «սուրբ հողերի» վերադարձն է ու երեւի` մեկ էլ Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության ինչ-որ մշուշոտ երաշխիքներ: 

Զարմանալի չէ: Զարմանք, սովորաբար, առաջացնում են անսպասելի բաները, իսկ ղարաբաղյան նախապայմանը տեսանելի ու հասկանալի էր դեռ այն ժամանակվանից,* երբ Սերժ Սարգսյանը Մոսկվայից ֆուտբոլի հրավեր էր ուղարկում Գյուլին:* 

Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ներքին տագնապները վանելու համար, ասում էր` գիտենք, որ ուզում ես խաղացող լինել Կովկասում, արի խաղանք: Բայց Գյուլը լավ հասկանում էր, որ հնարավոր չէ երեքի հետ խաղալ` նրանցից մեկի հետ որեւէ հարաբերություն չունենալով: Դրա համար, այդ ժամանակ Իրանն ասում էր` ախպեր, եթե ձեզ նոր խաղացող է պետք, ես կամ ու կամ, որովհետեւ էս մեեե՜ծ տարածաշրջանում մենակ ես լավ հարաբերություններ ունեմ հա՛մ Հայաստանի, հա՛մ Վրաստանի, հա՛մ էլ Ադրբեջանի հետ:  

Սերժ Սարգսյանը գիտեր, որ Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի միջեւ հարաբերությունների բացակայությունը երկու պատճառ ունի` Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում, ղարաբաղյան չկարգավորված խնդիր, բայց մտածում էր, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը խայծ դարձնելով` Թուրքիային կշեղի ղարաբաղյան խնդրի կարգավորումից: 

Խայծը Թուրքիայի համար խայծ չէր, այլ` համադամ ուտեստ` էն էլ մատուցված ռուսական սկուտեղով: Թուրքիան ընդունեց խայծն` «ախորժակն ուտելիս է բացվում» փորձված տրամաբանությամբ, ու ստացավ ե՛ւ ցեղասպանության ուրացում, ե՛ւ մուտքի վիզա: 

*Հիմա նա չի ասում. «Եթե Ղարաբաղի հարցը չլուծեք, չեմ գա ձեր տուն»: Թուրքիան ասում է` գալիս եմ, շուտ արեք` լուծեք:* Եւ ճիշտ է ասում, բա ոնց, մարդուն տուն ես կանչում, իսկ տանդ մեջ կռիվ ու խռովություն կա: Վեր կենա գա` մեկի հետ խոսի, մյուս երկուսն են նեղանալու, երկուսի հետ խոսի` մեկը հարցնելու է. «Կանչեցի, որ սրանց մոտ գա՞»:

Շատ անհարմար վիճակ է` անձնական փորձով գիտեմ: Այսպիսի բան Սփյուռքում էր շատ հաճախ պատահում: Մեկի հետ խոսում էիր (չիմանալով` ով է) մյուս օրը մի ուրիշը բարեւ չէր տալիս: Մինչեւ սրան հարցնում էիր` ինչի՞ բարեւ չես տալիս, երրորդը քեզ սրա հետ խոսելիս տեսնում էր, ու ինքն էլ բարեւ չէր տալիս: Դե, հասել էիր Սփյուռք, հո հյուրանոցի համարում չէի՞ր փակվելու: Ներկայությունդ անիմաստ էր դառնում: Թարսի պես էլ, Սփյուռքում մեկը չկար, որ ասեիր` լսիր, գլխավոր խաղացողը դու ես, չէ՞, սրանց կարգի հրավիրի, տեսնենք ի՞նչ ենք անում: 

*Այս դեպքում գլխավոր խաղացողն, ինչպես վերջին հեռախոսազրույցի ընթացքում հավաստել է Գյուլը, Ռուսաստանն է, ու Ռուսաստանը պիտի կարգի հրավիրի երեքից առնվազն երկուսին* (Վրաստանի ու Թուրքիայի միջեւ, կարծես, խնդիր չկա): 

*Ռուսաստանն էլ երկար լյալյա-լյուլյուի հավես չունի: Ասելու է` խելոք մնացեք, ու կռվողները խելոք են մնալու:* Երբ դասի ժամանակ աշակերտներից մեկը մյուսին խփում է, դասատուն տեսնում ու ասում է` խելոք մնացեք, խփվածը մնում է պարտված: Հետո` քառասունհինգ րոպեանոց դասի ավարտից հետո, գուցե պարտվածը պատասխան տա, բայց դասի ընթացքում մնում է խփված:

*94-ին, երբ զինական գետնի վրա խփողը Հայաստանն էր, ասեցին` խելոք մնացեք, ու մինչեւ հիմա խելոք ենք, Ադրբեջանի հողերն էլ մեր տրամադրության տակ են*:* Իսկ հիմա, երբ դիվանագիտական ասպարեզում Մադրիդյան մի քանի սկզբունք ենք կերել (չանի տակ), «խելոք մնացեք» հրահանգը մեզ հետ է գցելու առնվազն մի դասաժամ, որը պատմության մեջ, ցավոք, քառասունհինգ րոպե չէ:* 

*Իմ լավ բարեկամ Շանթ Հարությունյանն ասում է` սենց որ գնաց, պարտված ազգ ենք դառնալու:* Դժբախտաբար, այս անգամ Շանթը ճիշտ է: Ու այս պարտությունը նշանակելու է վախի ու ատելության համախտանիշներով նորանոր հիվանդություններ, որոնք, մշակույթը մի կողմ հրելով` տեղ են բացելու մի կողմից հառաչանքի ու հիշոցների, մյուս կողմից` քծնանքի համար: 

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նորմալացումը, որի կողմնակիցն եմ եղել իմ ողջ գիտակցական կյանքում (անգիտակցականում գրասեղանիս վերեւը կախված էր Հայաստանի վիլսոնյան քարտեզը), *մշտապես ռուսական բեռից թեթեւանալու հույս է ներշնչել*: *Հիմա այդ հույսը ոչ միայն չկա, հակառակը` ահագնացել է Ռուսաստանում ընդմիշտ մնալու վտանգը:* Ու եթե մի ժամանակ ինձ թվում էր, թե քիչ կամ շատ հետո «Պասկեւիչ» անունը կլինի իմ եւ սերունդներիս ազգանվան անհասկանալի, մի քիչ առեղծվածային արմատը, հիմա ավելի ու ավելի շատ եմ մտածում հանուրին ճանաչելի ազգանունս փոխելու մասին: 

ՏԻԳՐԱՆ (առայժմ) ՊԱՍԿԵՎԻՉՅԱՆ

----------

Chuk (22.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> «Թուրքիան չի վավերացնի արձանագրությունները»
> 15:19 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը անպայման կհրավիրի հանրահավաք: Այսօր «Ա1+»-ին  վստահեցրեց Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը' նշելով. «Մենք դեռեւս չենք գտնում, որ ժամանակն է հանրահավաքի միջոցով հանրությանը տեղեկատվություն տրամադրելը: Հանրահավաք կլինի ճիշտ ժամանակին»:
> 
>  Անդրադառնալով այսօր երկրում ստեղծված իրավիճակին' Կարապետյանն ասաց, որ  Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին անազատության մեջ պահելն այս իշխանությունների համար ավելի կարեւոր է, քան Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը: «ՀՀ-ում ճգնաժամը հեռու է հաղթահարված լինելուց: Իշխանությունները շարունակում են բանտերում պահել 17 քաղբանտարկյալ: Որեւէ ոլորտում բարեփոխում չկա: Այս տարվա ընթացում իշխանություններն այնքան վարկ են վերցել, որքան չէին վերցրել նախորդ 17 տարիների ընթացքում»,- այսօր հայտարարեց Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը:
> 
> Խոսելով ստորագրված հայ-թուքական արձանագրությունների մասին' Կարապետյանը հերքեց այն լուրերը, թե արձանագրությունների հարցում Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչներ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ու Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը տարբեր տեսակետներն ունեն. «Կոնգրեսը գտնում է, որ շատ վատ բանակցված փաստաթղթեր են, որոնք բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ են առաջացնում: Դավիթ Շահնազարյանի առաջարկը' Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի տեսակետների շարունակությունն է:  Շահնազարյանը պարզապես  հուշում է, թե ինչ քաղաքական ելքեր կարելի է գտնել' ՀՀ-ն ավելի ծանր խնդիրներից ազատելու համար»:
> 
>  «Ա1+»-ի խնդրանքով պարոն Կարապետյանն անդրադարձավ նաեւ ԼՂՀ կատարած Սերժ Սարգսյանի երկօրյա այցին. «Մեր իշխանությունները եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը մեկ շաբաթ է լռում են եւ չեն արձագանքում ՀՀ-ին ուղղված Ադրբեջանի, Թուրքիայի նախագահի եւ վարչապետի մեղադրանքներին, թե մենք օկուպանտ ենք: Կարծում եմ զգալով պահի լրջությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանը խորհրդակցություններ է նախաձեռնել ԼՂՀ-ում»: Կարապետյանը հիշեցրեց, որ ԵԱՀԿ համանախագահները ԼՂՀ են այցելել երկարատեւ ընդմիջումից հետո եւ ԼՂՀ իշխանություններին տեղեկացրել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածությունների մասին: Կարապետյանը կարծում է, որ Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը չի վավերացնի հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները եւ կգերադասի Ադրբեջանի հետ իր հարաբերությունները. «16 տարի շարունակ Թուրքիան փորձել է ներգրավվել ԼՂ հիմնախնդրում: Դա նրան չէր հաջողվում, քանի որ մեր հիմնավորումները շատ ուժեղ էին: Այսօր Թուրքիան հասել է իր նպատակին: Այսօր Թուրքիան հավասար միջնորդ է ԼՂ հարցում, որքան ԵԱՀԿ Մինսկի խմբի պաշտոնական միջնորդները»:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## urartu

> «Մենք դեռեւս չենք գտնում, որ ժամանակն է հանրահավաքի միջոցով հանրությանը տեղեկատվություն տրամադրելը: Հանրահավաք կլինի ճիշտ ժամանակին»:


հետաքրքիր է երբ է գալու էտ ժամանակը

----------


## Rammer

> հետաքրքիր է երբ է գալու էտ ժամանակը


Իսկ ինչի է հետաքրքրում? Այդքան մեծ է ցանկությունը մասնակցելու?

----------


## urartu

> էս ամբողջի արդյունքում իհարկե Հայաստանը չի ոչնչանալու, բայց սա հանգստանալու առիթ չի քանի որ Հայաստանը վերածվելու է մի Սոմալիատիպ տարածքի որտեղ իշխանությունը լինելու է մի խումբ մարդկանց ձեռքում որոնք իրեց փողերը ոչ թե բիզնեսով են (թեկուզ անօրեն) կուտակելու, այլ զուտ "թռաֆիքինգ"-ով ու կորևոր չէ թե ինչի թռաֆիքինգով… Ղարաբաղը դառնալու է մի հատ անհասկանալի ծխացող կիսամար մոխիր որը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է բռնկվել ազգամիջյան ընդհարումներով… իսկ ցեղասպանության համար շատ հնարավոր է որ մի հատ էլ թուրքերից ներողություն խնդրենք… համենայն դեպս եթե այս ուղիով գնաց սա է լինելու ու մեր պետական այրերը կարծես սրան դեմ չեն…


եթե մեզ սենց տխուր ապագա է սպասվում, ինչի մենակ վիռտուալ կերպ եք արտահայտում ձեր դժգոհությունը, թեկուզ ՀԱԿ, մարտի 1-ից հետո բացի դատարկախոսությունից այն կողմ, ոչինչ չէմ լսել ՀԱԿ անդամներից, էս իշխանությունից միայն կարելի հեղաշրջումով ազատվել, ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա

----------


## urartu

> Իսկ ինչի է հետաքրքրում? Այդքան մեծ է ցանկությունը մասնակցելու?


եթե զգամ, որ պետքա, հաստատ կմասնակցեմ, կարող ես չկասկածել

----------


## Chuk

> հետաքրքիր է երբ է գալու էտ ժամանակը


Սրա համար ունեմ երկու պատասխան.

Համախոհներիս պատասխանում եմ այսպես. *Ճիշտ պահին, ճիշտ տեղում:*

Շարժման հակառակորդների նման հարց լսելուց ժպտում եմ և ասում.* Երբեք:*

Ընտրի՛ր, թե քոնը որ տարբերակն է  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> եթե զգամ, որ պետքա, հաստատ կմասնակցեմ, կարող ես չկասկածել


Քանի որ արդեն հետաքրքրվում ես թե երբ է լինելու ուրեմն արդեն զգացել ես որ պետք է գաս:

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ շեղվում եմ, բայց ոչինչ:
Վերջին օրերին ինտենսիվացել են այս տիպի հարցերը «Բա դուք ե՞րբ եք հանրահավաք անելու»: Հարցնողների մեջ շատ են շարժման... հակառակորդները: Հարցնում են.. մի տեսակ հույսով, սպասումով... ուզում են մեր խոսքը լսել հայ-թուրքականա հարաբերությունների հարցում, ուզում են, որ կոշտացնենք պայքարը...

Էստեղ երկու կարճ դիտարկում անեմ:

1. Եթե մենք հանրահավաքային պայքարի ժամանակավոր ընդմիջում տված չլինեինք, այս մարդկանցից շատերը մեզ «հայհոյելու» էին ու մեղադրելու պետության հիմքերը սասանելու, հասարակության շերտերի մեջ սեպ խրելու համար: Իսկ հիմա նրանք հույսով սպասում են: Այս համատեքստում գտնում եմ, որ անկախ ընդմիջում հայտարարելու իրական պատճառներից, որի մասին բազմիցս խոսել եմ նաև այս թեմայում, ընդմիջումը եղավ շատ դրական:

2. Ուղղակի զավեշտալի ու ցավալի է հարցի ձևը. «*Դուք* ե՞րբ եք ակտիվանալու»: Հասկանու՞մ եք, մենք, ոչ թե բոլորս, այլ միայն մենք: Որովհետև Հայաստանում արդեն վաղուց կա մարդու տիպ, ով ուզում է, որ իր համար ուրիշներ պայքարեն, իսկ ինքը կզբաղվի այդ պայքարը քննարկելով.. երբ այն ակտիվ փուլում է, հայհոյելով, երբ պասիվ փուլում է՝ հույսով սպասելով ու էլի հայհոյելով: Բայց ախր սա միայն *մեր* երկիրը չի, սա բոլորիս երկիրն է: Ու տալիս եմ պատասխան հարցը.

Իսկ *դուք* ե՞րբ եք ակտիվանալու:

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ դուք ե՞րբ եք ակտիվանալու:


Երկրաշարժից մի քանի րոպե առաջ... :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (22.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Քանի որ արդեն հետաքրքրվում ես թե երբ է լինելու ուրեմն արդեն զգացել ես որ պետք է գաս:


հետաքրքրվելը շուտ էի հետաքրքրվել, բայց կգամ այն ժամանակ երբ զգամ որ, էս ամենը արվում է ոչ թե աթոռի կամ իշխանության, այլ ժողովրդի համար, եթե իմանամ, որ էտ ամենը չի ծառայելու գռզո-մռզոների, կամ Մանվելմունվելնիրի շահերին, որովհետև իմ համար առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա ասենք լֆիկի ու գռզոյի մեջ, եվ եթե արդյունքը նույնը պտի լինի, կապ չունի թե ով իշխանության գլուխ, հետո մի քիչ դժվար է վստահել այն մարդուն, ով այսօրվա ֆեոդալաճորտատիրական հասարակարգի հիմքն է դրել, ընենց որ եթե ես ամենը այդպես լինի, հաստատ կգամ ու ոչ միայն

----------


## Chuk

> հետաքրքրվելը շուտ էի հետաքրքրվել, բայց կգամ այն ժամանակ երբ զգամ որ, էս ամենը արվում է ոչ թե աթոռի կամ իշխանության, այլ ժողովրդի համար, եթե իմանամ, որ էտ ամենը չի ծառայելու գռզո-մռզոների, կամ Մանվելմունվելնիրի շահերին, որովհետև իմ համար առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա ասենք լֆիկի ու գռզոյի մեջ, եվ եթե արդյունքը նույնը պտի լինի, կապ չունի թե ով իշխանության գլուխ, հետո մի քիչ դժվար է վստահել այն մարդուն, ով այսօրվա ֆեոդալաճորտատիրական հասարակարգի հիմքն է դրել, ընենց որ եթե ես ամենը այդպես լինի, հաստատ կգամ ու ոչ միայն


Այսինքն՝ չես գա:
Չես գա, որովհետև երբևէ այդպիսի բան չես «զգա»: 
Սա ամենատարածված պատճառաբանություններից մեկն է, որը ես հակված եմ ինքնախաբություն կամ անգործության արդարացում կոչել: 

Իսկ դու արի ու պայքարի նաև Գռզոների դեմ: Իսկ դու պատրաստ եղիր հաղթելու դեպքում պայքարել Մանվելի դեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում դու ասում ես, որ միշտ սա հանդուրժելու ես: Ի դեպ 1+1=2:

----------


## urartu

> Այսինքն՝ չես գա:
> Չես գա, որովհետև երբևէ այդպիսի բան չես «զգա»:
> Սա ամենատարածված պատճառաբանություններից մեկն է, որը ես հակված եմ ինքնախաբություն կամ անգործության արդարացում կոչել:


իսկ կարող ես հիմնավորել ինչի պտի գամ



> Իսկ դու արի ու պայքարի նաև Գռզոների դեմ: Իսկ դու պատրաստ եղիր հաղթելու դեպքում պայքարել Մանվելի դեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում դու ասում ես, որ միշտ սա հանդուրժելու ես: Ի դեպ 1+1=2:


եթե ես գամ ապա կպայքարեմ, ոչ թե գռզոյի դեմ այլ գռզոյի համար
հետո գումարելիների տեղափոխությունից գումարը չի փոխվում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ կարող ես հիմնավորել ինչի պտի գամ


Այս հարցը չէի կասկածում որ լինելու է, դրա համար նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ պատասխանել էի այս հարցին: Կրկնում եմ՝

1+1=2

Ավելի ժողովրդական լեզվով եթե ասեմ, կասեմ այսպես. շատ պարզ աքսիոմա է, որ եթե չես պայքարում, ապա ոչինչ չի փոխվում: Ինչ-որ բան փոխվելու հնարավորություն կա միայն պայքարելու, այլ ոչ թե տանը նստելու դեպքում: Եթե դու տանը նստում ես ու սպասում հրեշտակների գալուն, ապա ակամա նպաստում ես, որ եղածն ավելի վատթարանա:

----------


## urartu

> Այս հարցը չէի կասկածում որ լինելու է, դրա համար նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ պատասխանել էի այս հարցին: Կրկնում եմ՝


կներես բայց քո պատասխանը համոզիչ չէր



> Ավելի ժողովրդական լեզվով եթե ասեմ, կասեմ այսպես. շատ պարզ աքսիոմա է, որ եթե չես պայքարում, ապա ոչինչ չի փոխվում: Ինչ-որ բան փոխվելու հնարավորություն կա միայն պայքարելու, այլ ոչ թե տանը նստելու դեպքում: Եթե դու տանը նստում ես ու սպասում հրեշտակների գալուն, ապա ակամա նպաստում ես, որ եղածն ավելի վատթարանա:


համամիտեմ, ոչ մի բան անելով ոչնչի էլ չես հասնի, բայց երբ քո ասածի պես պայքարում ես, իսկ արդյունքը մնում է նույնը,  շատ ավելի ցավալի է

----------


## yerevanci

ամեն  հարցի  շուրջ  էլ  թե  դրական,  ու  թե  բացասական  կարծիքներ  լինում  են,  ուստի  հայ-թուրքական  արձանագրությունների  ստորագրման  փաստի  շուրջ  ընթացող  վիճաբանությունները  լիովին  բացատրելի  են,  բայց  դե  եկեք  մի  փոքր  էլ  սկսենք  ոչ  թե  մեր  անձի,  այլ  պետության  մասին  մտածել,  անշուշտ  արձանագրությունների  ստորագրումը  շատ  դրական  բաներ  կտան  մեր  հանրապետությանը

----------


## REAL_ist

> REAL_ist ջան, թուրքիայի վրա ԱՄՆ-ի ճնշումը շատ սահմանափակ է… եթե հիշես անցած տարվա պատմությունները կհասկանաս որ ԱՄՆ-ը շատ հեռու չի գնում այդ ճնշմամբ (ի նկատի ունեմ կոնգրեսում ցեղասպանության հարցի արծարծումն էր որից հետո թուրքերը մտան իրաքի քուրդիստան… իհարկե չասեցին որ դրա համար ենք մտել), իսկ հայաստանի վրա ճնշումն երկու ժամվա բան է էն էլ արտգործնախարարի մակարդակով … այնպես որ շատ մեծ հույսեր մի կապի ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից թուրքերի վրա եղած ճնշման հետ… *իսկ թուրքիային "գլոբալ իմաստով" հեչ պետք էլ չի Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները*, այսինքն էդքան էլ կեսական չի ինչքան դու ես ասում. նրանց համար ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերություններն ավելի էական են դրա համար էլ 10 տարի համբերությամբ սպասում էր մինչև Սերժը "բարեկամության ձեռք" մեկնեց… այստեղից է երևում թե ում համար է "գլոբալ իմաստով" էական…


Ճնշում ասածը երբեմն փոխադարձ համաձայնությունա դառնում, թուրքերը ասում են մի ճանաչեք ցեղասպանությունը, ԱՄՆ-ն ասումա լավ, բայց դու սահմանը պտի բացես: Փաստենք մի բան, որ մեզ շատ ավելի ձեռնտու է նորմալ հարաբերությունները թուրքերի հետ քան իրենց, ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր:



> Ապեր Թուրքիան շատ հնարավոր է որ չձգձգի վավերացումը ու դա մեզ համար շատ վատ կլինի, որովհետև երբ նրանք վավերացնեն ու սահմանները բացեն, ապա մենք մի հատ Thank You-ով չենք պրծնի այլ պետք է սկսեն "ռեալ առաջխաղացում" ցույց տալ Ղարաբաղյան հարցում իսկ եթե չանենք սահմանն էլի կփակեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառաբանմամբ… այստեղ ճնշումը միանշանակ մեզ վրա է լինելու 1000%… ԱՄՆ-ն էլ Ռուսներն էլ բոլորն էլ ասելու են "դուրս արի" ու ինչ պիտի ասե՞ս "սահմանը առանց նախապայմանի է բացվա՞ծ"… դու հո գիտես որ մասնավոր հանդիպումներում նրանք էս լեզվով չեն խոսում… հարց. եթե ասեն դուրս արի ո՞նց պիտի դիմադրես… Թուրքիան բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե ոնց կարող է դիմադրել, նրանք բազմիցս են ցույց տվել, իսկ մենք մի հատ սատկած թղթի կտոր ունենք տեղը ու բազուն լծակներ նրանց ձեռքում (փող դրսից, գլխիս մազերի չափ բանաձևեր, Մարտի մեկ, քաղբանտարկյալներ ու մնացածն էլ դու ասա) ու էդ լծակները մի ակնթարթում կաշխատեն, վարկերը կկանգնեն ու ամենակարևորը* Սերժը կյանքում նրանց ոչ չի ասի*  եթե կարողանար մինչեև հիմա ասած կլիներ… ոնց որ "Որոգայթի" Թաթուլն ա ասում "հոպարից յան տալու ձև չունենք" 
> Արի մի բան հստակեցնենք 3 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանի վրա ավելի հեշտ է ճնշում բանեցնելը քան 70 միլիոն Թուրքիայի ու 8 միլիոն Ադրբեջանի վրա… կարծում եմ այս հարցում չես վիճի… ու ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ու՞մ վրա նրանք ճնշում կբանեցնեն մե՞ր թե Թուրքիայի … ու հենց այդպես էլ լինելու է, որովհետև բանակցություններում մենք բանավոր անթույլատրելի զիջումների ենք գնացել ու "յան տալու ձև չունենք" …


Բայց քեզ ինչիա թվում, որ սահմանը բացելուց հետո մենակ հայկական կողմին են ճնշելու? Ճնշելը  միշտ էլ կա անկախ սահմանների բաց կամ փակ լինելուց: Նախ և առաջ Ղարաբաղի հարցում ճնշելու են մեզ ու Ադրբեջանին, ոչ թե թուրքերին: Իսկ Ադրբեջանին ու մեր վրա ճնշումների հնարավորությունները քիչ են իրարից տարբերվում: Մենակ Հայաստանին ճնշելով ոչնչի չեն հասնի, պետքա կոմպրոմիս, զորքերը դուրս են գալիս, Ղարաբաղը կարգավիճակա ստանում: Ետա լուծումը, ուրիշ միակողմանի զիջումներ հաստատ չեն լինի ու ալամ աշխարհն էլ ադրբեջանի բարեկամը չի որ իրա ուզածով անի: Իսկ զորքերը վաղ թե ուշ դուրս են գալու:
Խոսում ես բանավոր զիջումներից ընդհանրապես դրանցից տեղյակ լինելու հնարավորությունից զրկված լինելով: Հիմա ինչ քեզ թվումա ԱՄՆ, Ռուսաստանը ու Եվորապան մենակ Հայաստանին են ճնշելու, որ միակողմանի զիջումներ անի Ղարաբաղի հարցում? Սերժն էլ ասելա պռոբլեմ չկա Ադրբեջանի ուզածով ենք անում մենակ սահմանները բացեք? :Shok: 
Իսկ եթե նորից պայմանագրի ուժի մեջ մտելուց հետո փակեն սահմանները, թող փակեն, հետո ինՉ? Հիմա էլ փակ չի? Դրանից Թուրքիան համենայն դեպս չի շահի, մի բան էլ իր դիրքերը կթուլացնի սահմանը փակելով կոպտորեն խախտելով միջազգային իրավունքը, կնքված պայմանագիրը, չեզոքությունը ու արգեսսիա կիրառելով մեր դեմ: Նման զարգացման դեպքում Հայաստանը շատ ավելի խոսալու բան կունենա միջազգային ասպարեզում: Իսկ թե ինչքանով կկարողանա իր համար շահեկան մեկնաբանել նման զարգացումը Հայաստանը արդեն կախվածաղեկավարության շնորքից, հուսանք, որ այդ ժամանակ արդեն գրագետ իշխանություն կլինի:



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ցեղասպանությանը ապա դա "մի քանի տարով" չի ձգձգվելու այլ *մի քանի տասնյակ տարիներով*… Սա Նալբանդյանն է ասել իր "Ազատություն"  ռ/կ-ին տրված հացազրույցում… ասել է որ հանձնաժողովը կքննարկի 10-20-30 միգուցե ավել տարիներ… ես ժամանակին սա տեղադրել եմ այս կայքում ու չգիտեմ մարդիկ իմ գրառումները կարդում են թե չէ, բայց դու հաստատ դա աչքիցդ բաց ես թողել…
> 
> REAL_ist ջան, էս ամբողջի արդյունքում իհարկե Հայաստանը չի ոչնչանալու, բայց սա հանգստանալու առիթ չի քանի որ Հայաստանը վերածվելու է մի Սոմալիատիպ տարածքի որտեղ իշխանությունը լինելու է մի խումբ մարդկանց ձեռքում որոնք իրեց փողերը ոչ թե բիզնեսով են (թեկուզ անօրեն) կուտակելու, այլ զուտ "թռաֆիքինգ"-ով ու կորևոր չէ թե ինչի թռաֆիքինգով… Ղարաբաղը դառնալու է մի հատ անհասկանալի ծխացող կիսամար մոխիր որը ցանկացած ժամանակ կարող է բռնկվել ազգամիջյան ընդհարումներով… իսկ ցեղասպանության համար շատ հնարավոր է որ մի հատ էլ թուրքերից ներողություն խնդրենք… համենայն դեպս եթե այս ուղիով գնաց սա է լինելու ու մեր պետական այրերը կարծես սրան դեմ չեն…


Ինչի հիմա սոմալիատիպ չի?  :Jpit: 
Նալբանդյանի հարցազրույցի տեքստը կա? Չեմ հանդիպել նման բանի: Իմ պատկերացմամբ հանձնաժողովը մի քանի տարվա անհաջող քննարկումներից հետո ավարտելուա իր գործունեությունը այդպես էլ ընդհանուր եզրակացության չգալով: Իսկ Ցեղասպանության համար Թուրքիայի պատասխանատվությունը մենք մեր աչքերով ենք տեսնելու, վստահեցնում եմ քեզ:
Հուսով եմ մոտակա տարիներին կհասնենք նրան, որ դիմում նախապատրաստենք ՄԱԿ-ի դատարան, դրանով էլ վերջապես կլուծվի պատասխանատվության հարցը: Մնումա իշխանությունները լուրջ մոտենան այդ տարբերակին:

----------


## Chuk

> կներես բայց քո պատասխանը համոզիչ չէր


Փաստորեն մեկին գումարած մեկ հավասար չի երկու  :Jpit: 
Վերջն ա  :Wink: 

Ես ասում եմ շատ հասարակ բան. էն պատճառը, որ դու բերում ես չպայքարելու համար, պատճառ չի, այլ հասարակ արդարացում, որ կարողանաս սեփական արարքներդ, ավելի ճիշտ չարարքներդ, այլ կերպ ասած անգործությունդ արդարացնես: ՀՀ բնակչության 70%-ը դրանով ա զբաղված: Էնպես որ ես ընդամենը ժպտալով հետևում եմ ձեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հետաքրքրվելը շուտ էի հետաքրքրվել, բայց կգամ այն ժամանակ երբ զգամ որ, էս ամենը արվում է ոչ թե աթոռի կամ իշխանության, այլ ժողովրդի համար, եթե իմանամ, որ էտ ամենը չի ծառայելու գռզո-մռզոների, կամ Մանվելմունվելնիրի շահերին, որովհետև իմ համար առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա ասենք լֆիկի ու գռզոյի մեջ, եվ եթե արդյունքը նույնը պտի լինի, կապ չունի թե ով իշխանության գլուխ, հետո մի քիչ դժվար է վստահել այն մարդուն, ով այսօրվա ֆեոդալաճորտատիրական հասարակարգի հիմքն է դրել, ընենց որ եթե ես ամենը այդպես լինի, հաստատ կգամ ու ոչ միայն


ապեր ես ոնց որ հասկացա տնից դուրս եկողը չես… մի կողմը Լևոն , Գռզո ու Ջահանգիրյան է մյուս կողմն էլ Վահան, լֆիկ դոդ ու սերժ… էս ա ընտրությունդ,  երբ ուզում ես դուրս արի… աչքիս դեւ հերթափոխային հացադուլավոր ես…

Կարաս Վահանի "ժողովներին" մասնակցես…"Միացման" բողոքի ակցիաներին մենակ մի քիչ զգույշ, դրանք կնիկ երեխա ծեր չեն նայում

----------


## urartu

> Փաստորեն մեկին գումարած մեկ հավասար չի երկու
> Վերջն ա


խոսքը ամենեվին դրա մասին չէր :Wink: 



> Ես ասում եմ շատ հասարակ բան. էն պատճառը, որ դու բերում ես չպայքարելու համար, պատճառ չի, այլ հասարակ արդարացում, որ կարողանաս սեփական արարքներդ, ավելի ճիշտ չարարքներդ, այլ կերպ ասած անգործությունդ արդարացնես: ՀՀ բնակչության 70%-ը դրանով ա զբաղված: Էնպես որ ես ընդամենը ժպտալով հետևում եմ ձեզ


դու էլի քոնն ես առաջ տանում, եթե ինձ որեվե շահագրգռող բան չկա ինչի պտի մասնակցեմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դու էլի քոնն ես առաջ տանում, *եթե ինձ որեվե շահագրգռող բան չկա* ինչի պտի մասնակցեմ


ճիշտ ես, եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի, բայց էլ չզարմանաս, որ աչքիդ դեմը մենթերը լկտիաբար մարդկանց կանգնացնում ու շմոն են անում

----------

Kuk (23.10.2009), Mephistopheles (23.10.2009), Հայկօ (23.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> խոսքը ամենեվին դրա մասին չէր


Բայց ախր ես ուրիշ բան չեմ ասել, ասել եմ ընդամենը մի բան, որ 1+1=2

----------


## urartu

> ճիշտ ես, եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի, բայց էլ չզարմանաս, որ աչքիդ դեմը մենթերը լկտիաբար մարդկանց կանգնացնում ու շմոն են անում


պետք չէ էս ամենին ուրիշ երանգներ տալ, մի բանի մասին, որ տեղյակ չէս, պետք չէ վռազ եզրակացություններ անել

----------


## urartu

> Այսինքն՝ չես գա:
> Չես գա, որովհետև երբևէ այդպիսի բան չես «զգա»:
> Սա ամենատարածված պատճառաբանություններից մեկն է, որը ես հակված եմ ինքնախաբություն կամ անգործության արդարացում կոչել:
> 
> Իսկ դու արի ու պայքարի նաև Գռզոների դեմ: Իսկ դու պատրաստ եղիր հաղթելու դեպքում պայքարել Մանվելի դեմ: Հակառակ դեպքում դու ասում ես, որ միշտ սա հանդուրժելու ես:





> եթե ես գամ ապա կպայքարեմ, ոչ թե գռզոյի դեմ այլ գռզոյի համար
> հետո գումարելիների տեղափոխությունից գումարը չի փոխվում


հետեվաբար



> կներես բայց քո պատասխանը համոզիչ չէր

----------


## Chuk

Ուրարտու ջան, դու իսկապե՞ս չես հասկանում, որ չպայքարելու անգործություն նշանակելը նույնքան աքսիոմատիկ ու միանշանակ ա, ինչքան 1+1=2-ը, ու որ քո էդ պատճառաբանությունդ գործելու ա հավերժ, որտև չլինի Գռզոն, կլինի Սուֆոզաշվիլին, չլինի Սուֆոզաշվիլինի, կլինի Պոլիմորֆոզը և այլն: Ապեր, ավելի լավ ա պարզ ու հանգիստ ինքդ քեզ խոստովանես, որ դու երբեք չես պայքարելու: Քոնը սպասելն ա: Մնացածը խոսքեր են, հասկանում ես «Գռզոյի համար», «Գռզոյի դեմ»... սրանք հեքիաթ են, միֆ: Մեզնից ոչ մեկը երևբէ չի պայքարել ինչ-որ մեկի համար կամ ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ, մենք պայքարում ենք կոնկրետ գաղափարով, երևույթների դեմ, ու էդ դեպքում էական չի թե քո պայքարի թիմում ով կա. Գռզո՞ն, Լֆիկը թե Ուրարտուն: Իսկ քո պատճառաբանությունը, կրկնում եմ, հավերժ ա գործելու: Էնպես որ նորից եմ ասում, 1+1=2 ու էս անգամ սա ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ դու երբեք չես պայքարելու  :Wink:

----------


## urartu

> Ուրարտու ջան, դու իսկապե՞ս չես հասկանում, որ չպայքարելու անգործություն նշանակելը նույնքան աքսիոմատիկ ու միանշանակ ա, ինչքան 1+1=2-ը, ու որ քո էդ պատճառաբանությունդ գործելու ա հավերժ, որտև չլինի Գռզոն, կլինի Սուֆոզաշվիլին, չլինի Սուֆոզաշվիլինի, կլինի Պոլիմորֆոզը և այլն: Ապեր, ավելի լավ ա պարզ ու հանգիստ ինքդ քեզ խոստովանես, որ դու երբեք չես պայքարելու: Քոնը սպասելն ա: Մնացածը խոսքեր են, հասկանում ես «Գռզոյի համար», «Գռզոյի դեմ»... սրանք հեքիաթ են, միֆ:


ոնց թե միֆ են, այսօր ՀԱԿ-ի գաղափարներն են ազտվել բռնատիրությունից, օլիգարխակրիմինալային հասարակարգից, եվ այլն եվ այլն, այն ինչ նրա մեջ մտնում են նախկին գահընկեց եղած նույն կարգի ՀՀՇ-ական մարդիկ, ուզում եմ ասել, որ հակ իր վրա շատ մեծ հետքեր ունի անցյալից, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարող երաշխավորել, որ ասենք Լֆիկի տեղը Գռզոն լինի, ու դրանից ինչ որ բան կփոխվի, էլի եմ կրկնում Լեվոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը, իր մեղքի մեծ մասնաբաժինն ունի, որ այսօր էս երկիրը էս օրին է



> Իսկ քո պատճառաբանությունը, կրկնում եմ, հավերժ ա գործելու: Էնպես որ նորից եմ ասում, 1+1=2 ու էս անգամ սա ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ դու երբեք չես պայքարելու


կպայքարեմ, կարող ես չկասկածել, բայց միայն համապատասխան ուժի առկայության դեպքում, որը այսօր մեր երկրում բացակայում է

----------


## Chuk

> կպայքարեմ, կարող ես չկասկածել, բայց միայն համապատասխան ուժի առկայության դեպքում, որը այսօր մեր երկրում բացակայում է


Քանի որ հավես չունեմ խորանալու ու նույն բաները կրկնելու, քեզ կարճիկ հարց մըն կտամ.
Հավատու՞մ ես, որ էնպիս ուժ կգա, որի մեջ քո ասած երևույթները գոյություն չունենան  :Jpit:

----------


## urartu

> Քանի որ հավես չունեմ խորանալու ու նույն բաները կրկնելու, քեզ կարճիկ հարց մըն կտամ.


ճիշտ էլ անում ես, մեկ նէ դու քոնն ես ասելու ես էլ իմը



> Հավատու՞մ ես, որ էնպիս ուժ կգա, որի մեջ քո ասած երևույթները գոյություն չունենան


իդեալական բան այսօր չկա, բայց ներշնչանքը մեծ ուժ է  :Wink:

----------


## Norton

urartu ջան սա էլ հանդուրժելու արդյունը: Ու այս իրավիճակում կարող է հայտնվել յուրաքանչյուրը, ի՞նչ է սպասենք մինչև մեր դուռն էլ թակի նոր ուշքի գանք: :Wink: 
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=2018

----------


## Norton

> Երեկ ՀՀ ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները հարձակվեցին Կառավարության շենքի մոտ բողոքի ակցիա անցկացնող մի քանի քաղաքացիների, այդ թվում՝ ԱԺ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի վրա: Վերջիններս բողոքում էին հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների դեմ: Ոստիկաններին դուր չի եկել ցուցարարների պաստառների բովանդակությունը: Պաստառները պատռելու պրոցեսում իրավապահների եւ ակցիայի մասնակից քաղաքացիների միջեւ տեղի է ունեցել քաշքշուկ:


այ այսպես, սա դեռ լայթ տարբերակնա :Wink: 

հ.գ. էս տեսա էլի դաշնակներին հիշեցի , 20 օր գրուպավոյ դիետա արեցին, մեկի գլխից մազ չպակասեց:

----------

Chuk (24.10.2009), Kuk (23.10.2009), Rammer (23.10.2009), Ungrateful (24.10.2009), urartu (24.10.2009), Աբելյան (23.10.2009), Տրիբուն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈ՞ՒՆ, ԹԵ ՓՈՐՁԱԴԱՇՏ*

«Դաշնակցությունը Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններ կառուցելու մեծ փորձ ունի», հայտարարել է ՀՀԿ փոխնախագահ Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանը:

«ՉԻ» - Բանից պարզվում է` Ռազմիկ Զոհրաբյանը հերոսական անցյալից եւ ջիպից բացի նաեւ հումորի մեծ զգացում ունի: Համենայն դեպս, միայն բացառիկ հումոր ունեցողը կարող է Թուրքիայի եւ Դաշնակցության պատմական առնչություններն անվանել «հարաբերություններ կառուցելու փորձ»: Այդ «փորձի» արդյունքում, ինչպես հայտնի է, Արեւմտյան Հայաստանն ամբողջովին հայաթափվեց, իսկ Առաջին հանրապետությունը կորցրեց իր տարածքների ավելի քան 80 տոկոսը: Եթե դա կոչվում է «հարաբերություններ կառուցել», ուրեմն հրեաներն ու արաբներն արդեն 60 տարի է իրար հետ հարաբերություններ են կառուցում, ընդ որում` շատ ջերմ հարաբերություններ:

Այլ հարց է, որ այս անգամ հանրապետականներն են փորձում նման «հարաբերություններ կառուցել»: Չենք ուզում «բայղուշություն անել», բայց հանկարծ այնպես չստացվի, որ մի 50 տարի անց Ղարաբաղն էլ դառնա §պատմական հայրենիք¦, ու մի ուրիշ կուսակցություն կարծիք արտահայտի, թե «ՀՀԿ-ն Ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերություններ կառուցելու մեծ փորձ ունի»:

----------


## ministr

> այ այսպես, սա դեռ լայթ տարբերակնա
> 
> հ.գ. էս տեսա էլի դաշնակներին հիշեցի , 20 օր գրուպավոյ դիետա արեցին, մեկի գլխից մազ չպակասեց:


Հլա էն հղի մլիցուն նայեք.. կամերան առած նկարումա: Սամ սեբե ռեժիսյորինա ուզում մասնակցի երևի, կամ էլ մարդկանց վրաերթ անելու դեպքերի կոլեկցիայա հավաքում: իսկ սա հավատացեք հատուկ դեպքա` ԱԺ պատգամավորի վրաերթ:

----------

Kuk (23.10.2009), Rammer (23.10.2009), ranchpar (28.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

peoples… էս Փոստանջյանը դեռ Ժառանգությունում ա՞… դեռ դուրս չի եկե՞լ… Սաֆարյանն ինչի չի գալիս քյաչալ գլխի մի հատ կտտցնեին միլիցեքը… "ախր ցավում ա, է՞"

----------

Kuk (24.10.2009), Ձայնալար (28.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*ՎԱՅՐ ԴՐԵՔ ՄԱՆԴԱՏՆԵՐԸ, ՊԱՐՈՆԱ՛ՅՔ 
*
Մինչ հայ քաղաքական շրջանակներում անթաքույց ցնցումների մեջ են ընկել նախօրեին Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարար Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուի կողմից Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանում արած հայտարարություններից, իշխանական մեր աղբյուրները փոխանցում են, որ այլեւս սկսված է հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններով նախատեսված պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ձեւավորման գործընթացը:  

Իսկ սույն պատմական հանձնաժողովը, ինչպես նախօրեին Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի ամբիոնից արդեն պաշտոնապես հայտարարել էր թուրք նախարարը, կքննարկի անցյալում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունները: Հիշեցնենք, որ Դավութօղլուն հայտարարել էր. «Հայաստանը համաձայն է, որ հանձնաժողովը արխիվային փաստաթղթերը քննարկի գիտական տեսանկյունից»: Հիշեցնենք նաեւ, որ Թուրքիայի Ազգային մեծ ժողովում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման շուրջ սկսված քննարկումների ժամանակ Դավութօղլուն հայտարարել էր նաեւ, որ սույն արձանագրություններով Հայաստանը ճանաչում է Թուրքիայի տարածքային ամբողջականությունը: Երեկ, երբ Դավութօղլուի հայտարարությունների վերաբերյալ փորձեցինք ճշտել ՀՀԿ-ականների արձագանքը, ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Մկրտիչ Մինասյանը ասաց. «Կարծում եմ, նա քաղաքական տրյուկ է իրականացրել, աճպարարություն, եւ փորձում է դիվանագիտական խաղեր խաղալ` այդ թնջուկով իրենց շահը ներկայացնելու»: Բնականաբար, հերքելով Դավութօղլուի հայտարարությունները, հանրապետական պատգամավորը ասաց, թե քաղաքականությունը հնարավորությունների արվեստ է, ու բնական է, որ Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարարը պիտի նման բաներ հայտարարեր: «Անընդհատ նոր-նոր բաներ պիտի սպասենք Թուրքիայից: Նա իր քաղաքական խաղն է խաղում»,- ասաց Մինասյանը: Մեր այն հարցին, թե այդ դեպքում, եթե արձանագրություններն այդքան լավն են, ինչո՞ւ մեր Ազգային ժողովը չի շտապում դրանք առաջինը վավերացնել, Մինասյանն ասաց. «Բա որ մենք վավերացնենք, ու իրենք ընդունեն որոշում, կցեն իրենց որոշման հետ ու փաստորեն նախապայման առաջադրեն, նորից մենք 2-րդ անգա՞մ դառնանք խաղալիք, 2-րդ անգամ ԱԺ-ում չեղյալ համարե՞նք»: Այն հարցին, թե առաջին անգամ երբ դարձանք խաղալիք, Մինասյանն ասաց. «Չէ, չէ, առաջին անգամ կլինի, եթե իրենց ասածը կատարենք հիմա: Եթե առաջ ընկնենք, մենք ինքներս հաստատենք, առանց ջուրը տեսնելու ոտներս բոբիկացնենք, մտնենք ջուրը, հաստատենք, հետո պարզվի, որ նրանք արդեն նախապայմաններ են առաջադրում իրենց խորհրդարանում, ստիպված պիտի լինենք 2-րդ անգամ անել»: ՀՅԴ ԳՄ անդամ, ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցության քարտուղար Արտյուշ Շահբազյանն էլ երեկ մեզ հետ զրույցում, անդրադառնալով Թուրքիայի ԱԳ նախարարի հայտարարություններին, ասաց, թե այն, ինչ ասել է Դավութօղլուն, ուղղակիորեն համապատասխանում է իրենց ասածների հետ: «Այսինքն` այն, ինչ երկու ամիս փորձում են բոլորիս ուղեղները լվանալ զանազան բացատրություններով ու հայրենասիրական վերամբարձ ճառերով ու հավաստիացումներով, տարբեր մարդկանց կողմից, հօդս է ցնդում, եւ երեւում է, որ այդ ամենը ուղեղ լվալու նպատակ ունի: Դավութօղլուն հստակորեն ասաց, որ այս փաստաթղթերի վավերացումից հետո չի կարող խոսք լինել սահմանների մասին, չի կարող խոսք լինել Սեւրի մասին: Շատ կոնկրետ բան է ասում Ղարաբաղի վերաբերյալ. հասկանալի է դառնում, որ ինչ-ինչ գործընթացներ կան, ինչ-ինչ պայմանավորվածություններ կան, նաեւ համաձայնություններ կան գերտերությունների ղեկավարների հետ, որոնց մասին մենք տեղյակ չենք: Համենայնդեպս, այս ամբողջ ընթացքում փորձել են մեզնից թաքցնել այն, ինչ կա: Հաջորդ խնդիրը, որ ասում են` աշխատելու է հանձնաժողով, եւ մերոնք այդ հանձնաժողովի համար համապատասխան կադրեր են փնտրում: Ես չգիտեմ, ձեւավորվել է արդեն այդ հանձնաժողովը, թե ոչ, բայց որքանով տեղյակ եմ, նման փնտրտուք կա, եւ այն, ինչ թուրքերի կողմից ասվում է, սա նշանակում է, որ իսկապես կոնկրետ պայմանավորվածություններ կան եւ այդ գործընթացը պիտի առաջ գնա: Մենք եւս մեկ անգամ եւ ամենակարեւոր ամբիոնից լսում ենք այն մասին, ինչ ասվում էր եւ ահազանգվում էր»,- երեկ ասաց Արտյուշ Շահբազյանը: Ավելին, նա հայտարարեց նաեւ, որ թուրքերի ասած գիտական ուսումնասիրության ընթացքում ամեն ինչ այնպես կխճճվի տարբեր տեսակի փաստերի ու վարկածների մեջ, որ ի վերջո կարող է պարզվել, որ հայերն են ոչնչացրել թուրքերին եւ դուրս մղել իրենց հայրենիքից: Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուի հայտարարությունների կապակցությամբ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն էլ ասաց, թե տվյալ դեպքում կարծում է, որ մեկնաբանություններն ավելորդ են, քանի որ նա մեկ առ մեկ ասում է այն, ինչի մասին մեկ տարի շարունակ ահազանգել է Կոնգրեսը: Մեր այն հարցին, թե այսքան արդեն պաշտոնական բացահայտումներից հետո արդյո՞ք մեր խորհրդարանը վավերացնելու է արձանագրությունները, Զուրաբյանն ասաց. «Մենք գիտենք, որ մեր խորհրդարանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարչախմբի ուղղակի կամակատարն է»: Վավերացումն, ըստ նրա, միայն ֆորմալ բնույթ է կրելու: Հնարավո՞ր է, որ խորհրդարանում ՀՅԴ-ն եւ «Ժառանգությունը» կարողանան տապալել վավերացումը` այդ գործում ներգրավելով նաեւ այլ պատգամավորների, Կոնգրեսի համակարգողն ասաց. «Դա բացարձակապես ոչ ռեալիստական ակնկալիք է»: *Զուրաբյանը կրկնեց իր առաջարկությունը. «Եթե ուզում են որեւէ էֆեկտիվ միջոց կիրառել, ամենաէֆեկտիվ միջոցը կլինի մանդատներից հրաժարումը: Դա ցույց կտա, որ Հայաստանում խորը քաղաքական ճգնաժամ է, քանի որ խորհրդարանում չկա ընդդիմություն, ընդդիմությունը հրաժարվում է ընդհանրապես մասնակցել խորհրդարանի աշխատանքներին»:* 

ԼՈՒՍԻՆԵ ԲԱՐՍԵՂՅԱՆ

hzh.am

----------

Chuk (24.10.2009), murmushka (24.10.2009), ranchpar (28.10.2009), Tig (26.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Ֆորպոստի դիվանագիոտթունը*

60-ականներին ռուսները հայերի ձեռքը մի «խաղալիք» տվին` ասեցին խաղացեք, 40 տարին անց, որոշոցին, որ էդ խաղալիքը էլ պետք չի` ձեռներից առան: Այլ կերպ ասած` 60-ականներին Կրեմլում որոշեցին, որ հայերը պետք է նորից ստանձնեն կայսրության ֆորպոստի դերն ընդդեմ Թուրքիայի, իսկ 2000-ականների ավարտին, նույն տեղում որոշեցին, որ սա ժամանակավրեպ է, որ կայսրության շահերն այլ բան են պահանջում, որ հայերին պետք է նշանակվեն նոր թշնամիներ ու նոր բարեկամներ (ճիշտ ինչպես նրանք դա որոշել էին 1920-ականներից-1940-ական թթ-ին): Սա է ողջ պատմությունը` եթե լինենք կարճ ու հանուն պարզության անտեսենք բոլոր, թեկուզեւ, կարեւոր նրբերանգները:

Սա է իմ էսօրվա վարկածը, որի փաստարկները մասամբ բերել եմ, եւ դեռ կբերեմ էստեղ էլ, ՀԺ-ում էլ: Եվ քանի դեռ էս վարկածի առաջադրման փաստարկները չեն ժխտվում, եւ իրավիճակին այլ բացատրություն չի տրվում, տեղի ունեցողը դիտում եմ որպես հերթական հայկական ողբերգության հնարավոր սկիզբ: Ողբերգությունն էն չի, որ թուրքերի կամ պապուասների հետ հարաբերություն ենք հաստատում` ողբերգությունն էն ա, որ մենք չենք ո՛չ հաստատողը, ո՛չ էլ չհաստատողը: Եթե մեկը կարող է ինձ այլ կերպ համոզիչ բացատրի, թե ի՛նչ եղավ, որ Ս. Սարգսանի նման կայսերական չինովնիկը հանկարծ որոշեց թուրքերի հետ հարաբերություն հաստատել, թող անի դա: Բայց, սիրելիներս, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դիրքորոշում ունենալ այսօրվա իրադարձությունների նկատմամբ, չտալով այդ իրավիճակի բացատրությունը, չփորձլով վերլուծել պատճառահետաւանքային կապերը, ակունքները եւ համատեքստը: Չի կարող լինել այսպիսի հարցերում աբստրակտ դիրքորոշում` դեմ կամ կողմ կարեւոր չէ: Չի կարելի առհասարակ դեմ կամ կողմ լինել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանը` համատեքստից դուրս:

Կան ազնիվ եւ խելացի մարդիկ, որոնք անուրջային «տեսլականներ» են գծում` Ս. Սարգսյանը գնում է դեպի Հայաստանի իրական անկախացում, ուզում է ազատվել Ռուսաստանի լծից, լուծում է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների խնդիրը հանուն այդ խնդիրների: Սերժն ինքը իր ուղերձում դա է կարծես ակնարկում` «անկախությունը պահանջում է դժվարին լուծումներ»: Ցավոք, նման տեսակետի որդեգրման համար որեւէ լուրջ փաստարկներ չկան` դրանք մնում են իրավիճակի իդեալականացում թղթի վրա: Իրականությունն  այն է, որ նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում Ս. Սարգսյանը չունի որեւէ լծակ փախչելու Ռուսաստանից` հակառակ կայսրության կամքի հայ-թուրքական հարցեր լուծել: Հակառակը, եթե Կրեմլը դեմ լիներ այս ամենին, եւ եթե սա իրոք լիներ Հայաստանի անկախությանը ուղված քայլ, ապա Մոսկվան ուներ եւ ունի ավելի քան բավարար լծակներ այս ամենը կանխելու համար: Էլ չեմ ասում այն, թե ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում ազգությամբ տիպիկ չեկիստ Նալբանդյանին, եւ գործչի տիպաբանությամբ կայսրության նահանգապետ` «իզ տուզեմցեվ»` Սերժին նման մտահղացում իսկ ունենալու հնարավորությունը: Չկա նման ծրագիր այդ մարդկանց կոմպերում: Ինսթոլ արված չէ:

Շատերին կարող է թվալ հարցի էս կողմը երկրորդական: Բայց սա հարցի էությունն է` մնացյալն ածանցյալ է: Կարեւր է, ոչ թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունն ինքնին, այլ դրա հանունը: Եվ այն բանից, որ սա իրականում մեր որոշում չէ, որ չարաբաստիկ «նախաձեռնությունը» ծնվել է Հայաստանից շատ հեռու տեղերում, բխում է այն, որ այս գործընթացն ընթանում է նաեւ արժանապատվության ոտնահարումների շարքով: (Նալբանդյանի մանթրաժ մռութը աչքից առաջ է, Դավիթողլու ժպիտի հետ միասին: Վերջին պահին, էրեխայական կապրիզները բռնել էին: Հետաձգում էին ստորագրումը, ենթագիտակցորեն հույս ունենալով, որ կարող ա, հանկարծ պլստան: Ամեն ինչ տեղի էր ունենում Հայաստան-Իսպանիա խաղին զուգահեռ, ուր նույնպես մի պահ հույս ծագեց` կարո՞ղ ա հանկարծ: Ու մինչեւ խաղը չավարտվեց` համաձայնագիրը չստորագրեցին):

*Հ.Գ. Ամոթ ա, որ Հայաստանում մի հատ քաղաքական ուժ չեղավ, որ ժողովդրին տար գործընթացի համափարփակ վերլուծությունը, առանց «տակտիկական» լռություների, առանց հասարակությանը օբյեկտիվորեն խաբելու:*

Հ.Գ. 2 Այսօր, հոկտմբերի 13-ին` Կարսի պայմանագրի ստորագրման տարեդարձն է: Չգիտեմ, էս առիթով հրավառություն կկազմակերպվի թե՞ ոչ: Ճիշտ է, կլոր թիվ չէ, բայց ինչո՞ւ ոչ: Համենայն դեպս, գոնե էս տարդերաձը, թող հուշի, թե ովքե՛ր են մեր օրերի հայ-թուրքական համաձայնագրի իրական, այլ ոչ թե անվանական սուբյեկտները:

Հ.Գ. 3. Եթե սա էլ չոօգնի, ապա գուցե ինչ որ բան հուշի Ս. Սարգսյանի երեգվա այցը Մոսկվա, համաձայանգրի ստորագրման հաջորդ իսկ օրը: Ընդ որում, Սարգսյանն ու Մեդվեդեւը հանդիպել էին նաեւ մի երկու օր առաջ Քիշնեւում: Ընդ որում, էրեգ Մոսկվա էր ժամանալե նաեւ Հիլարի Քլինթընը: Իսկ թե, ինչ կարիք կար Մոսկվա գնալու մեզ “սպառիչ” կերպով պատասխանում է Սարգսյան-Մեդվեդեւ հանդիպման պաշտոնական տեղեկագիրը` «Հոկտեմբերի 12-ին Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը կարճատև այցով մեկնեց Մոսկվա, որտեղ հանդիպեց ՌԴ նախագահ Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևի հետ: Հանդիպման ընթացքում երկու երկրների ղեկավարները քննարկել են առևտրա-տնտեսական հարաբերությունների զարգացման խնդիրները, միջտարածաշրջանային համագործակցության ամրապնդման հարցերը, ինչպես նաև էներգետիկ բնագավառում համատեղ խոշոր ծրագրերի իրականացման հեռանկարները: Ինչպես հաղորդում է ՌԴ նախագահի պաշտոնական կայքը, քննարկվել են նաև ՀԱՊԿ խնդիրները, այդ թվում` Օպերատիվ արձագանքման հավաքական ուժերի (ՕԱՀՈՒ) հետագա գործունեությունը Ղազախստանում անցկացվող ՕԱՀՈՒ զորավարժությունների լույսի ներքո»: Հավատո՞ւմ էք չէ, որ հենց ա՛յս, այլ ոչ թե ա՛յլ հարցեր են քննարկվել: Դե շարունակենք պնդել, որ Ս. Սարգսյանն է նախաձեռնողը հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի: Շարունակենք պնդել, որ մենք կողմ կամ դեմ ենք մի բանի, որը ՉԿԱ: ՉԿԱ ՀԱՅ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԸՆԹԱՑ, ԿԱ ՌՈՒՍ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԸՆԹԱՑ, որը նաեւ հավանաբար ներգծվել է ռուս-ամերիկյան նոր «ռազրյադկայի» եւ սպասվելիք ռուսական «նոր պերեստրոյկայի» համատեքստի մեջ: Կողմ ու դե կարելի է լինել միայն սրան:

P.S. Եվ առայժմ չի էլ կարող լինել նման քաղաքական ուժ հարգելի Հրանտ: Լևոնը Տեր Պետրոսյանը ընդամնեը 9 օր ժողովրդավարություն պահանջեց և արդյունքում մարտի մեկ արեցին և նրան այլևս ոչինչ չի մնում քան նույն ֆորպոստի քաղաքականություն վարելը...

----------

Tig (26.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ֆորպոստի դիվանագիոտթունը


լավ վրիպակ է … սրանից ավելի լավ նկարագիր այսօրվա քաղաքական դաշտի անհնար է տալ…

----------

ranchpar (28.10.2009), Հայկօ (24.10.2009), Ձայնալար (28.10.2009), Տրիբուն (27.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> ՉԿԱ ՀԱՅ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԸՆԹԱՑ, ԿԱ ՌՈՒՍ-ԹՈՒՐՔԱԿԱՆ ԳՈՐԾԸՆԹԱՑ,


սխալ ես  :Smile:  
Արդեն վաղուց-  կա Ամերիկյա-նատոյական գործողությունների ծրագիր: Իսկ Ռուսաստանին հատկացված է Անգլիայի թագուհու դերը:

դրա համար նաև Հայաստանից ընտրվեց նի "նախագահացու", որը բացարձակապես հարմար է ֆարսաժի համաև: Մարդ, որը իրչպես իր մեծ դուտչեն՝ Ստալինը,  բացարձակ ապուշ է, մանկապատանեական կոմպլեկսների մեջ թաղված  ու ըստ այդմ նաև բացարձակ մանրախրդիր ու դաժան ներքին շուկայի համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> (ճիշտ ինչպես նրանք դա որոշել էին 1920-ականներից-1940-ական թթ-ին):


Ռուսական բանակի քիչ թե շատ հայտնի պատմությանը տեղյակ լինելով, կարելի էր ավելի ճշգրիտ սահմանել այդ ամենի սկիզբը, որը սկսվեց ռուս-թուրքական պատերազմով /1861/ ու իր դիվանագիտական զարգացումները ստացավ 1870-ականների վերջերին "հայկական" "քաղաքական" "կուսակցությունների" հիմնելով /ռուսաստանի ջանքերով/ ու դրանց սլաքը դեպքի Թուրքիա ուղղելով: անգամ եթե հետ չգնալ, ապա պարզից էլ պարզ է թե ինչու համար էին ստեղծվում Ռուսական բանակի կազմում ազգային հայկական զորամիավումները ու հետին թվով 1915-ին հայտարարագրվում դրանք: Կամ թե ուր էր գնում Ալեքսանդրապոլի չաստի զերք-զինամթերքը:
…
կիսատ ճշմարտությունը շատ ավելի վատ է, քան վաբշե բան չասելը  :Bad:

----------


## Rammer

> սխալ ես  
> Արդեն վաղուց-  կա Ամերիկյա-նատոյական գործողությունների ծրագիր: Իսկ Ռուսաստանին հատկացված է Անգլիայի թագուհու դերը:
> 
> դրա համար նաև Հայաստանից ընտրվեց նի "նախագահացու", որը բացարձակապես հարմար է ֆարսաժի համաև: Մարդ, որը իրչպես իր մեծ դուտչեն՝ Ստալինը,  բացարձակ ապուշ է, մանկապատանեական կոմպլեկսների մեջ թաղված  ու ըստ այդմ նաև բացարձակ մանրախրդիր ու դաժան ներքին շուկայի համար:


Վայ Դիվի ջան դու էլ ես էգել :Smile: 
Երբեք չեմ ուզել սխալված լինել, բայց հիմա խոստովանում եմ ուր շատ կուզենայի...
Էս ռուսական բազանները հանել են խաբար չեմ? Էս Հայաստանի սահմաննները հայերն են պաշտպանում? Էս Հայաստանի օդային սահմանը հայերն են վերահսկում? Էս Հայաստանը երկաթգիծ ունի? Ես ատոմակայանը կառուցված և ոչ էլի մերն ա? Էս Հայաստանի նախագահի պաշտոնը էլ Մոսկվայից չի նշանակվում? Էլի գրեմ Դիվի ջան...
Ապեր ես հասկանում եմ թե դու ինչ ես ասում: Բայց սա միակողմանի նատոյական քայլ չէր և բացառձակապես չէր հարվածում ռուսական շահերին և ավելին եթե դնես նժարին նրանցը ավելի շատ է կոնկրետ այս տարածաշրջանում...Սա գործարք էր, որը դեռ ավարտված չէ Իրանի պահով, բայց սահմանը բացելու մասը և շրջանները վերդարձնելու հարցը լուծված է:Դեռ եչ մի քայլ չի եղել որ կվկայեր որ ռուսնները դուրս են եկել: Կա նման ռեալ շանս, որ այդպիսի գործընթաց սկսվի, բայց դա չի լինի հանգիստ ու առանց մեծ կորուստնների:
Հենց ռուսնները տեսան որ իրենց շահերը ոտնահավրում են 5 րոպե հետո սկսվում է ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը...Մենք դեռ շատ ու շատ խորն են ք...-ի մեջ: Հենց ռուսական զորքրեը դուրս եկան ստատուսս փոխում են դնեմ "Քաղաքացի", իսկ մինչ այդ ...

----------


## Norton

> Ինչո՞ւ ընդդիմությունն ակտիվ չէ: Այդ հարցը հաճախ են տալիս հասարակ մարդիկ՝ անկեղծ, եւ իշխանության կողմնակիցները՝ կեղծ մտահոգությամբ: Ի՞նչ է հասկացվում ակտիվության տակ: Հարձակում նախագահական նստավայրի վրա՞: Բայց դա ոչ թե ակտիվություն կլինի, այլ ավանտյուրա, որին, հուսով եմ, Հայաստանում ոչ մի ընդդիմություն չի գնա: Եթե խոսքը օրենքի եւ բանականության սահմաններում ակտիվության մասին է, ապա այն չի կարող դատարկ տեղը ծնվել: Չնսեմացնելով տարբեր տիպի «քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաների», PR-ների եւ հակա-PR-ների դերը՝ այնուամենայնիվ, կարծում եմ, որ դրանք օժանդակ դեր են խաղում: Եթե ընդդիմադիր զանգվածը Հայաստանում պարզապես փնթփնթում է, բայց չի եռում, ընդդիմության ակտիվության մասին խոսակցությունները զուտ տեսական բնույթ են կրում: Ճիշտ նույնքան տեսական է այն հարցը, որն ինձ հաճախ տալիս են փողոցում. «Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, Լեւոնը մի բան կկարողանա՞ անել»:
> 
> Չնայած դա ակնհայտ է, բայց, համենայնդեպս, նշեմ. ասելով «ընդդիմություն»՝ նկատի ունեմ Կոնգրեսին, ոչ՝ Դաշնակցությանը: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ լավ էր, եւ հանկարծ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները մեզ շեղեցին ճիշտ ճանապարհից: Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչպես կարելի է ընդվզել դիվանագիտական փաստաթղթի դեմ, բայց չընդվզել, երբ քո հավանած նախագահի թիկնապահը մարդ է սպանում՝ «շեֆին» սխալ բարեւելու համար:
> 
> Դաշնակցությունը կարող է ստանձնել ընդդիմության դերը ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես Գրիգոր Ամալյանը կոչված է ապահովել բազմակարծությունը եթերում: 
> *ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ*


www.aravot.am

----------

Chuk (25.10.2009), murmushka (25.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչպես կարելի է ընդվզել դիվանագիտական փաստաթղթի դեմ, բայց չընդվզել, երբ քո հավանած նախագահի թիկնապահը մարդ է սպանում՝ «շեֆին» սխալ բարեւելու համար:


Ընդ որում երբ սպանում են իրենց ընկերոջը...

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդ որում երբ սպանում են իրենց ընկերոջը...


դաշնակներին իրար կապողը միայն օբշակի փողի տոպրակն ա,  ու մեկ էլ վախը ավագ "ընկերոջ" կողմից տեռորիստական կանտրոլնի վիստրելինց :

----------


## Rammer

*ԿԱՐՍ ՄԵԿՆԵԼՈՒՑ ԱՌԱՋ * 

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման, հիմա էլ վավերացման դեմ ծավալված քաղաքական պայքարը, որ զանազան ակտիվությամբ եւ տարբեր անկեղծությամբ իրականացնում են քաղաքական մի քանի տասնյակ ուժեր, իրականում վեր հանեց շատ ավելի մեծ վտանգ, քան հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության առկա գործընթացն իր բոլոր մտահոգիչ դրույթներով: Ավելի մեծ վտանգն այն անտարբերությունն է, որ կա հայ հասարակության մեջ ազգային խնդիրների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքի առումով: Խնդիրն այն չէ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է հազարներով դուրս գար փողոց, հարյուր հազարներով դուրս գար փողոց եւ պահանջեր իշխանության հրաժարականը: Ամենեւին ոչ: Ամենեւին էլ այդպես չէ, որ հասարակությունը պետք է ցույց տար իր հետաքրքրվածությունն առկա գործընթացի հանդեպ: Հասարակության անտարբերությունը չի արտահայտվում նրանով, որ մարդիկ, քաղաքացիները, դեմ դուրս չեկան արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանն ու ընդհանրապես գործընթացի շարունակությանը:

Բանն այն է, որ մարդիկ կողմ էլ “դուրս չեկան”: Այսինքն, հասարակությունը թե դեմ չէր, թե կողմ չէր: Սա է անտարբերությունը, երբ հանրության, շարքային քաղաքացիների վերաբերմունքը, իրական կարծիքն այդպես էլ հայտնի չդարձավ: Այդպես էլ չիմացվեց, թե ինչ է մտածում շարքային քաղաքացին, հասկանո՞ւմ է նա արդյոք վտանգները, որ կան, եւ եթե հասկանում է, ապա դրանք վտանգ համարո՞ւմ է, թե ոչ: Գուցե շարքային քաղաքացու համար իսկապես որեւէ վտանգ չկա, եթե ցեղասպանության, հայ-թուրքական սահմանի ճանաչման, նույնիսկ Ղարաբաղի հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցում Հայաստանը որոշ զիջումներ անի հանուն տնտեսական հնարավորությունների, որ կարող են լինել թուրքերի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերության դեպքում: Ինչ է մտածում այդ ամենի մասին հասարակությունը: Դա է, որ այդպես էլ պարզ չդարձավ, ու հասարակությունն էլ կարծես որեւէ կերպ չփորձեց որեւէ մեկին ցույց տալ, որ ինքն էլ կարծիք ունի այդ կապակցությամբ:

Մյուս կողմից, հասարակությունն իր կարծիքը ներկայացնում է համապատասխան կառույցների` հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, կուսակցությունների, իշխանությունների միջոցով: Ինչ արեցին այդ ինստիտուտները, որ հանրային հնարավորինս լայն կարծիք ուրվագծվի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության հարցում: Թող էլի արձանագրությունները ստորագրվեին, թող էլի վավերացվեն, թող էլի հայ-թուրքական ջերմացման գործընթացը շարունակվի այնպես, ինչպես կա: Բայց գոնե պարզ լիներ, թե ինչ է մտածում այդ ամենի մասին 3 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանը, թե ի վերջո ում մտածածն է իրականություն դառնում` այդ Հայաստանի, թե իշխանության:

Բանն այն է, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության հարցը կարող է լինել նախադեպ, երբ իրադարձությունները զարգանում են մի ուղղությամբ, որի վերաբերյալ հասարակական կարծիքն անհայտ է: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է, թե քանի որ այդ հարաբերությունը զարգացնում է ոչ լեգիտիմ, այսինքն չընտրված իշխանությունը, ուրեմն հասարակական կարծիքը բացասական է: Սակայն դա մոլորություն է, որովհետեւ ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը կարող է անել քայլեր, որոնք հասարակությանը դուր կգան, ճիշտ կթվան: Իսկ այն անզիջում հանրային կեցվածքը, այն սեւ-սպիտակ դիրքորոշումն արդեն անցյալում է, եւ պետք չէ ակնկալել, որ այդպիսի հնարքներով իշխանությունը չի կարող մեղմել հասարակության բացասական վերաբերմունքն իր հանդեպ: Լավ էլ կարող է, որովհետեւ հենց միայն այն, որ հանրությունն ամենեւին էլ չի նեղվում իր կարծիքի այդօրինակ անտեսումից, վկայում է, որ հանրության համար սեփական կարծիքն իշխանությանը կամ հասարակական-քաղաքական մյուս կառույցներին պարտադրելն այդքան էլ կարեւոր խնդիր չէ, քանի որ կան ավելի կարեւոր խնդիրներ, որոնք կլուծվեն Թուրքիայի սահմանը բացելով` Անթալիա գնալը ավելի կէժանանա, ապրանքները կէժանանան, կարելի կլինի արդեն թուրքական ջինսը ոչ թե Երեւանի այսինչ տոնավաճառից գնել, այլ մի քիչ չալարելու դեպքում գնալ եւ այդ ջինսը ավելի էժան գնել Կարսի տոնավաճառից` համ էլ պատմական հայրենիքը կտեսնեն:

Թերեւս այդ իրավիճակն  է ամենից մեծ վտանգը, որ դրսեւորվում է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության ներկայիս գործընթացի շնորհիվ: Ու թերեւս ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ քաղաքական ուժերն այդ գործընթացի դեմ բռունցքներն անիմաստ թափահարելու փոխարեն, սկսեն լրջորեն մտածել ու քննարկել հենց այն, թե ինչու է այդ ամենն անիմաստ դարձել Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում: Ով ինչով է պատասխանատու հանրային այդ ինքնագիտակցության ձեւավորման համար:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

----------


## Norton



----------


## Sagittarius

> «Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին որ մնա, ամբողջ Արեւմտյան Հայաստանը կգնի»,-այսօր ԱԺ խմբակցությունների ճեպազրույցի ժամանակ «Ա1+»-ի հարցին պատասխանելով ասաց  ԲՀԿ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը:


այստեղ
արաաաաա՜՜՜՜՜,, էս ինչ մեծ կարծիք ունենք մեր մասին,,, :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

*ՉՈՒԺՈՅ ՊԱԽՄԵԼ-2 * 

Նախորդ շարադրանքից պետք է որ պարզ դառնար, որ հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը Հայաստանի ներսում չուներ որեւէ հիմք, որեւէ կերպ չէր բխում ներհայկական գործընթացների համատեքստից, տրամաբանական շարունակությունը չէ մեր ներքին զարգացումների պատճառահետեւանքային կապի:  

Սա առավել եւս այդպես է, եթե հաշվի առնենք այն գերարագ, հեղափոխական տեմպերը` շոկային թերապիայի եւ նույնիսկ` հոգեբանական պատերազմի մեթոդների կիրառմամբ, որոնք բնորոշ են ներկա գործընթացին: Եթե ենթադրենք, որ գործընթացի նախաձեռնությունը իրոք Հայաստանում է, ապա դժվար է պատկերացնել որեւէ հայ քաղաքական գործչի, որն այսքան անփութությամբ վերաբերվեր հայկական հոգեբանության եւ ազգային արժանապատվության տարրերին, այսքան «թեթեւամտորեն» մոտենար բարդագույն խնդրի լուծմանը: Առանձին վերլուծության թեմա են այն ցինիկ եւ խորապես անազնիվ հնարները, որոնք օգտագործվում են հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի քարոզիչների կողմից: Ամեն դեպքում, ամփոփենք. դեռեւս 2008-ի ամռան սկզբի դրությամբ չկար եւ որեւէ նշան, որ հասարակության կամ իշխանության ներսում հասունացել է այս խնդրի լուծման անհրաժեշտությունը, այն էլ` հեղափոխական մեթոդիկայի կիրառմամբ: Ճիշտ է, միաժամանակ` ոչ մի դեպքում չպետք է մոռանալ, որ 2008-ի մարտի 1-ից հետո ձեւավորվել էին պետական եւ ազգային դավաճանության իրականացման ամենաբարենպաստ նախադրյալները: Սրանք էլ առանձին քննության թեմա են, բայց իմիջիայլոց նշենք, որ ինքը` մարտի 1-ը մի ջարդ էր, որը իրականացվեց օսմանյան լավագույն ավանդույթների կիրառմամբ, իսկ հետմարտիմեկյան իշխանական քարոզչությունը լի էր ուղիղ մեջբերումներով հակահայկական թուրքական ավանդական թեզերից, ինչի մասին գրել են շատերը, այդ թվում` տողերիս հեղինակը: Այս նախադրյալները, սակայն, անմիջապես չէին հուշում, թե հատկապես ո՛ր ուղղությամբ, երբ, եւ ինչ տեմպերով կընթանա բուն դավաճանության գործընթացը:  

давай, нах***, нахадзернуй, не боись

Եթե հայ-թուրքական ներկա գործընթացը անմիջականորեն չի բխում ներհայկական զարգացումների տրամաբանությունից, ուրեմն` մնում է «նախաձեռնողականության» իրական ակունքները փնտրել Հայաստանից դուրս: Սա, իհարկե, նորություն չէ: Խնդիրն այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ շատերը վաղուց հենց դրանով էլ զբաղված են: Կարող է երկրորդական թվալ այն հարցը, թե հատկապես արտաքին ո՛ր կենտրոնից է բխում հայ-թուրքական մերձեցման նախաձեռնությունը: Սակայն դա ամենեւին էլ այդպես չէ` խնդիրը պետք է տեղադրել իր իրական միջավայրի մեջ, որպեսզի հակազդեցության գործողությունները կրեն գիտակցված, այլ ոչ թե` «երազային» ու «պատեպատ տալու» բնույթ: Հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի սկզբնավորումից անցել է ընդամենը մեկ տարի ու մի քանի ամիս, եւ բավական է վերհիշել դրա սկզբնավորման բուն համատեքստը, որպեսզի ամեն ինչ տեղն ընկնի այս «առեղծվածային» պատմության մեջ: 

Հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը սկսվեց այն պահից, երբ մոսկովյան իր առաջին այցի ժամանակ Ս. Սարգսյանն անսպասելիորեն հայտարարեց հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման գաղափարին իր սկզբունքային համաձայնության մասին եւ միաժամանակ հրավիրեց Գյուլին ֆուտբոլի: Հայտարարության տեղը` Մոսկվան, ինքնին` առանց հավելյալ փաստարկման հուշում է, թե իրականում ո՛ւմ նախաձեռնությունն էր սա, կամ, եթե ավելի զգուշորեն ձեւակերպենք` ո՛ւմ հետ համաձայնեցված նախաձեռնություն էր: Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հայ-թուրքական եւ հայ-ադրբեջանական կարգավորումների գլխավոր խոչընդոտողներից մեկը երկար տարիներ համարվում էր հենց Ռուսաստանը, իսկ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումն էլ ավանդապես դիտարկվում էր (եւ ցայսօր էլ դեռ շատերի կողմից Հայաստանում դիտարկվում է) որպես ռուսական ազդեցության գոտուց Հայաստանի դուրս պրծնելու շանս, ապա պարզ պետք է դառնա, որ Ս. Սարգսյանը, հաշվի առնելով, թեկուզ, լեգիտիմության իր խնդիրները եւ ներքաղաքական սուր իրավիճակը, իր «նախագահության» կես տարին չբոլորած` Մոսկվա կատարած իր առաջին իսկ այցի ժամանակ չէր կարող նման հայտարարություն անել` առանց Կրեմլի համաձայնության: Համաձայնությունը` մեղմ եմ ասում. իրականում պետք է ասեի` առանց անմիջական հրահանգի: Այս ակնհայտ պահը այսքան երկար եմ շարադրում, որովհետեւ մինչ այժմ էլ կան մեկնաբաններ, որոնք Ս. Սարգսյանի «նախաձեռնողականությունը» համարում են հակառուսական եւ արեւմտամետ քայլ` ուղղված Հայաստանի իրական անկախության հաստատմանը: Ստացվում է խիստ «տրամաբանական» մի պատկեր: Լեգիտիմության լրջագույն խնդիրներ ունեցող «նախագահը», որը հազար ու մի լծակով կախված է Մոսկվայից, ավելի լավ տեղ ու ժամանակ չի գտնում իր «հակառուսական» գործողությունը նախաձեռնելու համար, քան Մոսկվա կատարած իր առաջին այցը: Հայ վերլուծական մտքի հերթական տրիումֆը: 

стройсь! Кругооом, марш! 

Անցնենք առաջ: Եթե նախաձեռնությունը, ըստ մեր վարկածի, ռուսական էր, ապա պետք է հասկանալ, թե ո՛րն էր ռուսական քաղաքականության այն համատեքստը, որին դա համապատասխանում էր: Սա էլ, կարծես, դժվար չէ գտնել: Ս. Սարգսյանի մոսկովյան հայտարարությունից (2008-ի հունիսի վերջ) մոտ մեկ ամիս անց ծագեց ռուս-վրացական օգոստոսյան պատերազմը: Հետադարձ հայացք գցելով օգոստոսյան դեպքերին` դժվար չէ նկատել, թե ինչպես էին դրանք նախապատրաստվում: Արդեն 2008-ի մայիսից իրավիճակը Հարավային Օսեթիայում սրվում է, եւ կողմերը անընդհատ մեղադրում են միմյանց սադրանքների մեջ: Օրինակ` մայիսի 14-ին Հարավային Օսեթիայի նախագահ Կոկոյտին «կանխատեսում» է լուրջ վրացական սադրանքներ, իսկ մայիսի 15-ին սկսվում է ռուս խաղաղապահ ուժերի ռոտացիան Օսեթիայում, ինչը խիստ դժգոհություն է առաջացնում Վրաստանում: Հուլիսի 9-ին ռուսական ԱԳՆ-ն հայտարարում է «վրացական ագրեսիայի» մասին եւ այլն: Ինչեւէ, տեղն ու ժամանակը չէ այս խնդրի մանրամասն վերլուծության. ասեմ միայն, որ հենց թեկուզ «վրաց-օսեթական» պատերազմին ռուսական ռազմական եւ դիվանագիտական արձագանքի «բլիցկրիգային» եւ միաժամանակ` համակարգված բնույթը լավագույնս վկայում է նախնական սցենարի առկայության մասին: Վրացական կողմի մեղքն, այս առումով, միայն այն էր, որ նա այս իրավիճակում գործեց իրեն նախօրոք վերապահված` «տաքարյուն», «թիթիզ» եւ սադրանքների ենթարկվող «կովկասցու» դերին համապատասխան: Ժամանակից շուտ չծիծաղենք «տուտուց վրացիների» վրա` չի բացառվում, որ նույն դերը մեզ վերապահված լինի Ջավախքի շուրջ հայ-վրացական հնարավոր կոնֆլիկտի պարագայում: Անշուշտ` հայ-թուրքական եւ հայ-ադրբեջանական «դարավոր բարեկամության» վերահաստատման ավարտից հետո: Ի դեպ, այս ամենի լույսի ներքո Սերժ Սարգսյանի մոսկովյան հայտարարությունը եւս յուրովի «մարգարեական պայծառացում» էր (ինչպես եւ Կոկոյտիի պարագայում), քանի որ եթե հիշում եք, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման խնդիրը հատկապես «ակտուալիզացվեց» վրաց ռուսական պատերազմի օրերին, երբ տարածաշրջանում Ռուսաստանի մերձավոր դաշնակից համարվող Հայաստանը ընդգծված չեզոք դիրք գրավեց` որպես փաստարկ բերելով հայ-թուրքական սահմանի փակ լինելը: Դե ինչ, փակ է` կբացենք: Մետրոպոլիան հրահանգում է 180 աստիճանի շրջադարձ, եւ թքա՛ծ, թե մինչ այդ հենց նա էր հայ-թուրքական կոնֆլիկտի գլխավոր հովանավորը:

Ռուս-վրացական պատերազմի օրերին, բացի հայկականից, կար նաեւ այլ կողմի չեզոքություն: Դա թուրքական կողմն էր: Հաշվի առնելով Արեւմուտքի սուր հակադարձը ռուսական գործողություններին, եւ Թուրքիայի` Արեւմուտքի դաշնակից համարվելը, այդ ընդգծված չեզոքությունը ուներ ակնհայտ ռուսամետ բնույթ: Հետեւեցին ռուս ու թուրք բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների փոխադարձ այցելությունները, հայտարարությունները եւ այլն, որոնց միայն թվարկումն ու թեթեւակի մեկնաբանությունը մի ամբողջ հոդվածի նյութ կարող է դառնալ: Դրա ժամանակն ու տեղը, ցավոք, չունեմ, բայց ակնհայտ է ռուս-թուրքական մերձեցման գործընթացը վերջին մեկ տարվա ընթացքում: Եւ ո՞վ սկսեց այս գործընթացը, ո՞վ ապահովեց Թուրքիայի` ամենեւին էլ ոչ միանշանակ կանխատեսելի չեզոքությունը ռուս-վրացական պատերազմի համատեքստում եւ դրանից հետո: Կարծում եմ` շատ սխալված չեմ լինի, եթե ենթադրեմ, որ հենց Ս. Սարգսյանի մոսկովյան հայտարարությունն էր այն առաջին իշմարը ռուսների կողմից, որը Թուրքիան ճիշտ ընկալեց:  

Ամփոփեմ: Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ծագման եւ զարգացման համատեքստը Ս. Սարգսյանի մոսկովյան հայտարարությունն է, ռուս-վրացական պատերազմը, ռուս-թուրքական մերձեցումը: Իրերը կոչենք իրենց անունով` ինչպես չկար վրաց-օսեթական պատերազմ, այլ կար վրաց-ռուսական, նույնպես չկա հայ-թուրքական մերձեցում, այլ կա ռուս-թուրքական մերձեցում: Իհարկե, այս վարկածը բազմաթիվ հարցեր է առաջացնում: Ասենք` բա ԱՄՆ դերն այս ամենում` մի՞թե դա էլ նույնքան ակնհայտ չէ: Իհարկե, ակնհայտ է նաեւ դա: Ավելի մանրամասն` այս հարցադրմանը ես կփորձեմ պատասխանել մյուս անգամ, սակայն միանգամից շեշտեմ, որ ամերիկացիների ակնհայտ ներգրավվածության փաստն ընդամենը նրբերանգներ է ավելացնում, բայց չի փոխում գործի էությունը: Բացի այդ, անհրաժեշտ է այսօրվա գործընթացը տեղադրել նաեւ ճիշտ պատմական համատեքստի մեջ, որը նույնպես կփորձեմ հետագայում ներկայացնել: Հիշեցնեմ միայն, որ Կարսի պայմանագրի հետ զուգահեռներն այնքան ակնհայտ են, որ միայն այդքանը կարելի էր բավական համարել` խնդիրը մեկ նախադասությամբ բացատրելու համար` Կարսի նոր պայմանագիր: 

*ՀՐԱՆՏ ՏԷՐ-ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄԵԱՆ 
(շարունակելի)*

----------

zanazan (31.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*  ՉՈՒԺՈՅ ՊԱԽՄԵԼ-3 * 

*Մոսկովյան հայտարարությամբ հայ-թուրքական գործընթացը սկսելով` Ցյուրիխի հաջորդ իսկ օրը մեծն "նախաձեռնողը" թռավ Մոսկվա` տեսնելու եւ, հավանաբար, հաշվետվություն տալու Մեդվեդեւին, որին տեսել էր դրանից մի քանի օր առաջ` Քիշնեւում:* 

Հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի սկզբնավորմանը ու զարգացմանը զուգահեռ` շատերը որակեցին այն որպես Ս. Սարգսյանի հակառուսական քաղաքականության նշան: Այս պարագայում, տրամաբանական էր սպասել ռուսների բուռն հակազդեցությունը հայ-թուրքական գործընթացին: *Ասել, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանում ազդեցության լծակներ ունի` նշանակում է ոչինչ չասել: Զուտ նյութական լծակների մասին բոլորս էլ գիտենք` կապուղիներից եւ էներգետիկայից` մինչեւ երկաթգիծ եւ գազամուղ. մնացած ստրատեգիական ոլորտները դուք թվարկեք: (Ի դեպ, հետաքրքրիր է` ինչո՞ւ դեռ 2007-ին ռուսները ձեռք բերեցին հայկական երկաթգծի պես խուրդա ապրանքը. արդյո՞ք կանխատեսելով հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման դեպքում դրա նշանակության բարձրացումը): Ավելի քիչ գիտակցվող, բայց ոչ պակաս կարեւոր է ռուսական վերահսկողությունը, այսպես ասած, ոչ նյութական ոլորտում: Հայաստանի եւ Արցախի բնակչության պատկերացումները աշխարհի իրադարձությունների մասին ձեւավորվում են գերազանցապես ռուսական տեղեկատվական դաշտի մատուցած "կոնցեպտների" շրջանակում` ուղղակի եւ միջնորդավորված (հայկական ԶԼՄ-ների միջոցով): Հայաստանյան մտավորականության մեծ մասը մտածում է Ռուսաստանից ներմուծված "գլխուղեղային ծրագրերով": Ինտերնետում, որքան ավելի "հայրենասեր է " որեւէ հայկական բլոգեր, այնքան ավելի մեծ հավանականությամբ նա գրում է ռուսերեն: Նույնիսկ հայաստանյան հոգեւորականները աստվածաբանական իրենց գիտելիքները` տեսական եւ գործնական, քաղում են ոչ այնքան, ասենք, Տաթեւացուց ու Նարեկացուց, որքան Լոսկուց ու Սերաֆիմ Սարովսկուց (այստեղից էլ հաճախ ծայրահեղ պահպանողական, գրեթե ֆաշիստական աշխարհայացքը): Այսպես է հասարակության վիճակը, բայց նույնն ու ավելի բեթար է նաեւ պետական վերնախավինը: Նույնիսկ երկրորդական բաներում կապկում են ռուսներին. ասենք` նախընտրական կարգախոս` "Առա՛ջ Հայաստան", կամ Հանրային խորհրդի ձեւավորումը: Եթե ավելի կարեւոր ոլորտներից խոսենք, ապա ինձ համար լավագույն օրինակը մնում է Մարտի 1-ի գործի պաշտոնական վարկածը, որի ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը եւ բառապաշարը ռուսաստանյան ծագում ունեն: Ես չեմ ասում հայկական ԱԱԾ-ի մասին, ուր Ձերժինսկու նկարները մինչ այժմ կախված են պատից: Այսպիսի պայմաններում ցանկացած հակառուսական գործընթաց Հայաստանում հակաքայլերի ավելի քան լայն հնարավորություն է տալիս Մոսկվային:
*
Առհասարակ, ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում մարդաբանական տիպով ու նույնիսկ աչքերի արտահայտությամբ մանր չեկիստ Նալբանդյանի` որեւէ հակառուսական գործողության մասնակից լինելը: Պետք է ճիշտ պատկերացնել այսօրվա հայկական "պետական" վերնախավի հոգեբանական տիպը: Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ իր նմանները իրենց հոգեբանությամբ եղել են, կան ու հավերժ կմնան կայսերական չինովնիկներ: Սերժի նման հավատարիմ *գուբերնատորին* երբեք հնարավոր չէ պատկերացնել անկախ երկրի նախագահի դերում, որը կարող է "հակա" կամ ինքնուրույն քայլ անել: Եթե սա ձեզ համար շատ վերացական է հնչում, ապա պատկերացրեք մի հայի, որի համար Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն ու Ա. Պուգաչովան մոտավորապես նույն հարթության մեջ են գտնվում: Իհարկե, գուբերնատոր տիպը նրանով էլ գուբերնատոր է, որ նրա համար հաճախ միեւնույն է, թե ո՛վ է տերը: Այսօր Վլադիմիր Վլադիմիրիչ, վաղը` Բարաքյաթ Հուսեյնովիչ կամ, ինչպես ասում են, Ահմեդ-Մեհմեդ` ռազնիցի նետ: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ, երկար տարիների փորձը այս մարդկանց սովորեցրել է հատկապես ռուսերենով հնչեցված "օկրիկներից" մազոխիստական հաճույք ստանալ, եւ այսօր նրանք ո՛չ ցանկություն, ո՛չ էլ հնարավորություն ունեն` փոխելու այս ավանդույթը: *Հոկտեմբերի 27 եւ Մարտի 1 տեսած երկրում, կարծում եմ, կարելի էր արդեն հասկանալ, թե այստեղ անկախանալու ցանկացած միտում ինչպիսի հակազդեցության կարող է արժանանալ: Ես բնավ էլ ճակատագրապաշտություն չեմ ուզում սերմանել, բայց արժե իրականությունն ավելի սթափ գնահատել: Եթե այս գործընթացում հակառուսական թեկուզ հինգ տոկոս բան լիներ, ապա Երեւանի փողոցներում հերթական արյունահեղության հնարավորությունը կտրուկ մեծանալու էր:
*
Վերջապես, ներկա գործընթացը ճիշտ ընկալելու համար պետք է այն տեղադրել նաեւ ավելի լայն պատմական համատեքստի մեջ: Եթե շատ կոպիտ ձեւակերպեմ` բաց թողնելով բազմաթիվ կարեւոր, բայց տվյալ դեպքում` հարցի էությունը չփոխող նրբերանգներ, ապա հայ-թուրքական հակադրությունը պատմականորեն ընդամենը ածանցյալն է ռուս-թուրքական հակադրության: Հայերը վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում երբեք ինքնուրույն քաղաքական սուբյեկտ չեն եղել, որպեսզի սեփական թշնամի ունենան (թշնամի ունենալը բնորոշ է քաղաքական սուբյեկտներին): Իհարկե, այս ձեւակերպումից պետք չէ բխեցնել, թե հայերի ատելությունը թուրքերի նկատմամբ բնական հիմքեր չի ունեցել: Ունեցել է եւ այսօր էլ ունի: Խնդիրն այն է, որ բնական այդ հակաթուրքականությունը վերահսկվել եւ "ճիշտ սահմանների" մեջ է պահվել: Օրինակ, եթե 60-ականներին հայաստանցիներին թույլատրվել է հիշել 1915-ը, ապա միայն այն մասով, որով դա վերաբերում է թուրքական պատասխանատվությանը, բայց ոչ երբեք` Ռուսաստանի դերին այդ ողբերգության մեջ: Հային մինչեւ վերջերս թույլատրված էր հիշել Ցեղասպանությունը, բայց միայն այնքանով, որքանով դա պետք է խորացներ նրա ատելությունը թուրքի նկատմամբ, եւ ոչ այնքանով, որ  ստիպեր խորհել եւ իմաստավորել 1915-ն իր ամբողջության մեջ, ինչից անմիջականորեն պետք է բխեր հրաժարումը ֆորպոստի դեր կատարելուց:

Բայց կա նաեւ հարցի մյուս կողմը: Հայ-թուրքական` պատմականորեն միակ երկարատեւ հաշտեցումը վերջին հարյուրամյակում նույնպես նախաձեռնվել եւ իրականացվել է Կայսրության կողմից եւ իհարկե` ի հաշիվ ֆորպոստի: Անշուշտ, նկատի ունեմ 1920-21 թվականների դեպքերը: Հայերին հակաթուրքական ռինգում ե՛ւ "բոքս", եւ "բրե՛յք" ասողը եղել է միեւնույն ուժը: Երկու դեպքում էլ (1920-21-ին եւ այսօր) մենք գործ ունենք Հայաստանին պարտադրված հաշտեցման հետ` մեզ համար տարածքային, հոգեբանական, քաղաքական եւ այլ կորուստներով: Ռուսական սցենարով հայ-թուրքական նախորդ հաշտեցման հետեւանքներից մեկը` Արցախի հարցը, ցայսօր էլ չենք կարողանում վերջնականապես լուծել, բայց պատրաստ ենք մղվել դեպի նոր "հաշտեցում", որը, մեծ հավանականությամբ, *բերելու է Արցախի նոր կորստի:* Հաշտեցման տեխնոլոգիան` գերարագ տեմպերը, հայկական արժանապատվության անտեսումը, "ստորացուցիչ տեսարանները", "էքսպերտային" հոգեբանական գրոհը "հետամնաց հայերի" ուղղությամբ, հասարակության անտեսումը` վկայում է, որ գործընթացը նախաձեռնվել է մարդկանց կողմից, ովքեր խորապես թքած ունեն հայերիս հոգեբանության, ինչպես նաեւ տարրական ժողովրդավարական գործընթացների վրա: Եթե սա լիներ իրական հաշտեցում, չէր թողնի հոգեբանական այսքան ծանր նստվածք, չէր ուղեկցվի նվաստացված լինելու չմարող զգացումով, նորովի չէր բորբոքի թրքատյացությունը: Կարեւորը ոչ թե հակամարտությունը կամ հաշտությունն են` իրենք իրենցով, այլ դրանց իրական սուբյեկտները: Եթե այսօրվա հաշտեցման սուբյեկտը լիներ հայկական կողմը, ապա դրա շուրջ կարելի էր վիճել` համաձայնել կամ հակադրվել: Այսօրվա գործընթացի խորքը հենց այդ` սուբյեկտի հարցն է: Դա էլ կարող է լինել կողմնորոշման չափանիշ: Չկա հայ-թուրքական խնդիր` որպես այդպիսին. կա եւ մնում է Հայաստանի անկախության խնդիրը: Եւ եթե հայերիս սուբյեկտությունը եւ պետականաստեղծ իրական ազգ դառնալը այսօր պետք է արտահայտվի հայ-թուրքական գործընթացին վճռական "ոչ" ասելով, ուրեմն թող այդպես էլ լինի: Հավատացեք, այդ վճռական "ոչ"-ի դեպքում, եթե դա իրոք համազգային լինի, ոչ ոք ատոմային ռումբ չի գցի մեզ վրա: *Չկա աշխարհում ոչ մի ուժ, որը կարողանա մեր փոխարեն որոշում կայացնել, եթե մենք չհնազանդվենք դրան:
*
*Նրանց, ովքեր դեռ երազում է "հաշտության" մասին, հիշեցնեմ, որ Կայսրությունները խաղաղություն են ստեղծում միայն իրենց սահմանների ներսում: Իսկ սահմանակից ազդեցության գոտիներում կայսերական քաղաքականությունը միշտ ուղղված է հակամարտությունների ստեղծմանը եւ խորացմանը*: Թող ոչ ոք չխաբվի, թե այսօր Կայսրությունը խաղաղություն է նախատեսել հայերի համար: Նորից հիշենք պատմական համատեքստը: Երեկ Կայսրության թշնամին էր Թուրքիան, հետեւաբար` ֆորպոստը պետք է կենաց-մահու պայքար մղեր նրա դեմ: Բայց այսօր իրականությունն այլ է` այդ պայմաններն այլեւս հնացած են: Հայ-թուրքական, ապա եւ հայ-ադրբեջանական սպասվող հաշտեցումը, մեծ հավանականությամբ, կարող է բերել ոչ թե խաղաղության, այլ նոր պատերազմի: Հիշենք հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի սկզբնակետի համատեքստը` ռուս-վրացական պատերազմ: Ահա՛ կայսրության, հետեւաբար` նաեւ ֆորպոստի նոր պոտենցիալ թշնամին: Վրաստանի մասնատումը շարունակում է մնալ Ռուսաստանի նպատակը: Նոր պայմանների տեսակետից շատ անհարմար է, որ տարածաշրջանում Կայսրության գլխավոր հենակետը չի կարող իր զորակոչիկների արյունը թափել նոր ճակատում` պատճառ բերելով թուրքերի հետ հին կոնֆլիկտը: Հայկական գործոնը Վրաստանում նոր կոնֆլիկտ առաջացնելու լավագույն հնարավորությունն է տալիս: Կասկածո՞ւմ եք, որ հեշտից էլ հեշտ Ջավախքում կարելի է սադրել հայ-վրացական պատերազմ: Մեր ազգային զգացմունքները տասնամյակների ընթացքում հաջողությամբ շահարկվել են, հիմա էլ նույն "հաջողությամբ" ոտնահարվում ու տրորվում են: *Պատմությունը աղետ է դառնում միայն այն դեպքում, երբ շարունակ կրկնվում է, իսկ կրկնվում է այն, երբ չկա պատմական անցքերը ռացիոնալ կերպով իմաստավորող սուբյեկտը` ինքնորոշվող ժողովուրդը` իր վերնախավով: Գոնե այս անգամ ընդվզենք եւ ճեղքենք անվերջ կրկնության դիվական շրջապտույտը:*

*ՀՐԱՆՏ ՏԷՐ-ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄԵԱՆ*

----------

zanazan (31.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

rummer  մի բան է մնում խոստովանել.
Հիմա, կամ արդեն վաղուց, մենք' հայերս, մինչեւ ականջներս ք*քի մեջ ենք, ու հիմա 2 ելք ունենք
1. շարունակում ենք մնալ նույն վիճակում  ու կացնատեր Իվան ձյաձյաին խնդրում աղաչում ենք որ թողնի  քթի մի ծակը դուրսը պահել, որ վերջնական չմեռնենք...
2. գնում ենք ռիսկի, սենց ք*քոտ դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց, ու գոռում ենք , որ ել ոչ մեկի հրահանգը չենք կատարելու, իսկ եթե հանկարծ ստիպեն, աշխարհը նոր "բեն լադեն"-ներ կտեսնի...

եսիմ...

----------


## Rammer

> rummer  մի բան է մնում խոստովանել.
> Հիմա, կամ արդեն վաղուց, մենք' հայերս, մինչեւ ականջներս ք*քի մեջ ենք, ու հիմա 2 ելք ունենք
> 1. շարունակում ենք մնալ նույն վիճակում  ու կացնատեր Իվան ձյաձյաին խնդրում աղաչում ենք որ թողնի  քթի մի ծակը դուրսը պահել, որ վերջնական չմեռնենք...
> 2. գնում ենք ռիսկի, սենց ք*քոտ դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց, ու գոռում ենք , որ ել ոչ մեկի հրահանգը չենք կատարելու, իսկ եթե հանկարծ ստիպեն, աշխարհը նոր "բեն լադեն"-ներ կտեսնի...
> 
> եսիմ...


Խոստովանեցիր զավակս? :Smile: 
1. Հենց հիմա էտ էլ անում ենք...
2. Էս տարբերակի համար չկա ռեսուրս ոչ մադկային, ոչ ֆինանսական...
 Դրա համար կա 3.-ը...Ժամանակ ձգել: Մինչև երբ? Մինչև լուծվի Իրանի հարցը... Էտ ռեալ շանս է ստեղծելու Դեմոկրտիայի դրոշ բարձրացնել ու այդ ժամանակ այն զոհերը որոնք անպայման կլինեն հուսամ արդյունքի կբերեն...

----------


## Rammer

*Norton* ջան էն որ խոստացել էի...
*
ԻՐԱՎԱՀԱՋՈՐԴՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԽՆԴԻՐԸ * 

կամ Հայոց պետական այրերի մեղքերի սրբագրման նոր միջոց

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների նախաստորագրմամբ հասարակական լայն քննարկումների մեկնարկից հետո մեջտեղ եկան մի շարք հարցադրումներ, որոնց նկատմամբ հանրությունը մինչ այդ ոչ միայն անտարբեր էր, այլև անտեղյակ։ Դրանցից էին, օրինակ, 1921թ. Մոսկվայի և Կարսի պայմանագրերը, սահմանների ճանաչման կամ չճանաչման իրավական մեխանիզմները, այս կամ այն պետությանը իրավահաջորդ լինելու խնդիրը և այլն։

 Ներկա հոդվածում մեր կողմից անդրադարձ է կատարվելու մինչ այժմ շատերի համար այդպես էլ չպարզաբանված մի երևույթի, կամ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեկ հարցական նախադասության. ներկայիս ՀՀ-ն իրավահաջորդն է ՀԽՍՀ-ի՞, թե Հայոց առաջին Հանրապետության։

Իրավամբ, մինչ այժմ հայ հասարակությունը իր պետության իրավահաջորդության նկատմամբ ունի նման անորոշ գիտելիքիներ, և փաստն ինքնին մտահոգիչ է։ Սակայն երբ այդ անորոշությունն արդեն տարածվում է պետության ղեկավար շրջանակներում՝ ընդհուպ մինչև Նախագահ և վարչապետ, ապա այս ամենն արդեն խոսում է բոլորովին այլ բանի մասին։

Կարելի էր ինչ- որ կերպ չմտահոգվել այս ամենի հետ կապված և հանդուրժել անտեղյակության նման առկայությունը մեր հասարակության, ինչպես նաև այդպիսի հասարակությունից ծնված ղեկավար շրջանակների մոտ, եթե այդ իրավահաջորդության խնդիրն անմիջական առնչություն չունենար մեր հայրենիքի մի խոշորագույն մասի կորստի, մեր ժողովրդի նույնչափ մասի հայրենազրկման և ՀՀ անվտանգությանն առնչվող մի շարք խնդիրների հետ։

Նախ՝ այն մասին, թե իրավահաջորդ ենք, թե ոչ։ «5 անգամ ԽՍՀՄ-ը ճանաչել է Կարսի պայմանագիրը։ Իսկ մենք, դառնալով ԱՊՀ անդամ (ՄԱԿ-ը դեռ թողնենք մի կողմ), պարտավորվել ենք իրավահաջորդը լինել ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից կնքված բոլոր պայմանագրերի», մեջբերումը ՀՀ Նախագահի՝ վերջերս Հանրային Խորհրդում ունեցած ելույթից է։ Վերջին շրջանում վարչապետի մակարդակով պաշտոնապես հնչեցվեց այն միտքը, որ մենք իրավահաջորդն ենք Խորհրդային Հայաստանի։ Վերջիններիս հետևեցին արդեն իշխող կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ) և վերջիններիս սատարող ուժերի ներկայացուցիչների նմանատիպ հայտարարությունները։

Նախ նշենք, որ ոչ Անկախության մասին հռչակագրի, ոչ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ ամրագրված սկբունքներում չկա հիշատակում այն մասին, որ անկախացած ՀՀ-ն ՀԽՍՀ-ի իրավահաջորդն է։ Չէր էլ կարող այդպես լինել, քանի որ ՀԽՍՀ-ն միջազգային իրավունքի տեսանկյունից չէր կարող համարվել պետություն, քանի որ վերջինս ոչ թե անկախ և ինքնուրույն քաղաքականություն վարող պետություն էր, այլ՝ մեկ կենտրոնի կողմից ղեկավարվող և չճանաչված մի կազմավորում։ Դրա վառ ապացույցն է այն հանգամանքը, որ ՀԽՍՀ-ն տեղ չուներ ոչ ՄԱԿ-ում, ոչ էլ միջազգային որևէ այլ կազմակերպությունում։ Հետևաբար՝ վերջինս չէր կարող  իր գոյության դադարումից հետո նորաստեղծ ՀՀ-ն թողնել որպես ժառանգություն։ Հայաստանն իր պատմության մեջ ունեցել է միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված և միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին համապատասխան սահմանները որոշած (Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացման պատճառով, ցավոք, Թուրքիայի հետ այդ սահմանները չկենսագործվեցին, իսկ Վրաստանի և Ադրբեջանի հետ Ազգերի Լիգայի Գլխավոր խորհուրդը, որին լիազորված էր սահմանագծումը, և, որը պետք է իրականացներ այն՝ ելնելով ազգագրական պատկերից, նույնպես չիրագործվեց) մեկ Հանրապետություն, որը հանդիսանում է Հայոց առաջին Հանրապետությունը։ Հետևաբար՝ ՀՀ-ն միմիայն կարող է հանդիսանալ ա’յս պետության իրավահաջորդը։  Իսկ հռչակագրում (23 օգոստոսի, 1990թ.) իր հերթին հստակորեն ամրագրված է հետևյալը. «զարգացնելով 1918 թվականի մայիսի 28-ին ստեղծված անկախ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ժողովրդավարական ավանդույթները», այստեղ ոչ մի խոսք չկա Խորհրդային Հայաստանի մասին։ Իսկ նորանկախ ՀՀ-ի սահմանադրությունը հիմնված է Հայաստանի անկախության մասին հռչակագրի վրա։

Անդրադառնանք Ակախ պետությունների հանրակցության մասին Ալմա Աթայի Հռչակագրին (21 դեկտեմբերի, 1991թ.). «... Անկախ պետությունների հանրակցության կազմավորումով Խորհրդային Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունների Միությունը դադարեցնում է իր գոյությունը։

Հանրակցության մասնակից պետություններն իրենց սահմանադրական արարողակարգերին համապատասխան երաշխավորում են նախկին ԽՍՀ Միության պայմանագրերից ու համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարումը»։

ԽՍՀՄ-ը կազմավորվել է 1922թ. դեկտեմբերի 30-ին, հետևաբար՝ 1990-1991թթ. անկախացած (իրավական տեսանկյունից ավելի ճիշտ ձևակերպում կլինի վերանկախացած տերմինը) ՀՀ-ն Ալմա Աթայի պայմանագրով երաշխավորում է միմիայն 1922թ. դեկտեմբերից մինչ 1991թ. դեկտեմբերն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում ԽՍՀՄ-ի, կրկնում ենք՝ միմիայն ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից կնքված պայմանագրերից ու համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարումը։ Մոսկվայի, Կարսի պայմանագրերը կնքվել են 1921թ. ընթացքում, նախքան ԽՍՀՄ կազմավորումը, հետևաբար՝ ՀՀ-ն, ստանձնելով ԽՍՀ Միության պայմանագրերից ու համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարման երաշխավորողի դերը, իրավասու չէ այդ ամենը տարածել Կարսի պայմանագրի վրա։ 

Ավելին՝ Ալմա Աթայի պայմանագրում խոսքը վերաբերում է միմիայն ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից կնքված պայմանագրերին ու համաձայնագրերին, այլ ոչ թե վերջինիս կազմում գտնվող առանձին ԽՍՀ-ների, տվյալ պարագայում՝ ՀԽՍՀ-ի։ Իսկ, ինչպես առկա է Կարսի պայմանագրում, վերջինիս տակ գոնե իրավաբանորեն դրված է ՀԽՍՀ ներկայացուցչի ստորագրությունը։ Հետևաբար՝ ներկա ՀՀ-ն իրավասու չէ երաշխավորել Կարսի պայմանագրից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարումը։

Անդրադառնանք այն հարցին, որ, ինչպես նշում է ՀՀ Նախագահ Ս. Սարգսյանը, ԽՍՀՄ-ը հինգ անգամ ճանաչել է Կարսի պայմանագիրը։ Այս առթիվ խոսենք երկու տեսանկյունից։ Նախ՝ նորից վերընթերցենք Ալմա Աթայի հռչակագիրը, որտես հստակ նշված է ԽՍՀ Միության պայմանագրերից ու համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարումը երաշխավորելու մասին, այլ ոչ թե ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից ճանաչված պայմանագրերի ու համաձայնագրերի մասին։ Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Եթե խոսքը գնար նաև ԽՍՀՄ-ի գոյության շրջանից առաջ եղած և ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից ճանաչված պայմանագրերի մասին, ապա այդ մասին հարկ է, որ նշվեր հռչակագրում։ Սա՝ մի կողմից։ Անդրադառնանք այն պնդմանը, թե ԽՍՀՄ-ն իրոք ճանաչե՞լ է (և այն էլ հինգ անգամ) Կարսի պայմանագիրը։ Իրականության մեջ եղել են մի քանի հայտարարություններ, երբ Խորհրդային Միությունը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որի մեջ հստակորեն նշվել է ԽՍՀՄ-ի՝ Թուրքիայից տարածքային պահանջներ չունենալու մասին (այդպիսի վերջին պայմանագիրն սորագրվել է 1978թ.)։ 1967թ. փետրվարի 28-ին ԽՍՀՄ-ը և Թուրքիան ստորագրում են սահմանազատման մասին նոր պայմանագիր, որի համար ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով։ Սակայն 1974թ. սկզբին, երբ պետք է ստորագրվեր պայմանագիրը, հայկական կողմի ներկայացուցիչ գնդապետ Գ. Նալբանդյանը չի վավերացնում այն։ Հարց է առաջանում, եթե Խորհրդային Միությունը անվերապահորեն ընդունում էր Կարսի պայմանագիրը, ապա ինչո՞ւ էր կնքում նոր պայմանագիր՝ կազմավորելով սահմանազատման նորանոր հանձնաժողովներ։ Իրականությունն այն է, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից Կարսի պայմանագիրը ճանաչող ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ մատնանշել հնարավոր չէ. խորհրդաթուրքական սահմանը մինչև վերջ հանդիսացել է այն սահմանը, որը մինչ ԽՍՀՄ կազմավորումը ունեցել է ՀԽՍՀ-ն, և վերջինս, մտնելով ԽՍՀՄ կազմավորման մեջ (1922թ. դեկտեմբեր) այն ինքնաբերաբար վերածել է ԽՍՀՄ-Թուրքիա սահմանի։ ԽՍՀՄ-Թուրքիա սահմանազատման բոլոր փորձերն ու աշխատանքները մինչև վերջ չեն հասել իրենց ավարտին։

ՀՀ վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանի ՀՀ-ն որպես ՀԽՍՀ-ի իրավահաջորդ պետության հայտարարությանն ի արձագանք, միջազգային իրավունքի լավագույն գիտակ Արա Պապյանը հարցադրում ուղղեց. «Եթե մենք ՍՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդն ենք, ինչո՞ւ չենք իրավահաջորդել նրա տեղը և քվեն ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդում»։ Որքան ինձ հայտնի է՝ վարչապետի կողմից պարզաբանումներ չեղան։

Պարզաբանենք՝ անդրադառնալով կրկին Ալմա Աթային։ Հռչակագրի շրջանակներում նորանկախ պետությունների ներկայացուցիչները նույն օրը կնքում են մի շարք պայմանագրեր, վավերացնում մի շարք արձանագրություններ։ Անկախ պետությունների հանրակցության պետությունների ղեկավարների այդպիսի մի որոշմամբ (Ալմա Աթա, 1991թ. դեկտեմբերի 21) «Հանրակցության պետությունները Ռուսաստանին զորավիգ են այն բանում, որ նա շարունակի ԽՍՀՄ-ի անդամակցությունը ՄԱԿ-ին, ներառյալ մշտական անդամակցություն անվտանգության խորհրդին և մյուս միջազգային կազմակերպություներին»։ ԱՊՀ ղեկավարներն այդպիսի որոշման էին հանգել՝ հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ «ՄԱԿ-ի սկզբնական անդամներ են եղել Բելոռուսի հանրապետությունը, ԽՍՀՄ-ը և Ուկրաինան»։

Ինչպես գիտենք, ԽՍՀՄ-ը, Ուկրաինան և Բելոռուսը ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ են դարձել վերջինիս ստեղծման օրը՝ 1945թ. հոկտեմբերի 24-ին (ի տարբերություն Ուկրաինայի և Բելոռուսի, նախկին միութենական բոլոր հանրապետությունները ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ են դարձել ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո՝ որպես ինքնիշխան պետություններ)։

Ուկրաինան և Բելոռուսը ԽՍՀՄ-ի փլուզումի օրերին և հետագայում շարունակում են իրենց անդամակցությունը ՄԱԿ-ին՝ այժմ ԽՍՀՄ-ից առանձնացած, ինքնիշխան պետություններ։ Իսկ ահա Ռուսաստանը, որը ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ էր ոչ թե ուղղակի, այլ՝ ԽՍՀՄ-ի «տեսքով», ԽՍՀՄ-ի տեղը և նրա մշտական անդամակցությունը ՄԱԿ-ում և անվտագության խորհրդում զբաղեցնելու համար հարկ էր, որ շարունակեր վերջինիս իրավահաջորդությունը, որն այդպես էլ եղավ։ Լրացուցիչ նշենք, որ, օրինակ, Եվրոպական ընկերակցությունն ու Եվրոպական համայնքը Ռուսաստանին ճանաչել են միմիայն որպես ԽՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդ։ Այդ առթիվ՝ Արևելյան Եվրոպայի նոր պետությունները, այդ թվում՝ Խորհրդային միության տրոհվելու հետևանքով գոյացածները ճանաչելու պայմաններն առաջ էին քաշվել Եվրոհամայնքի անդամ երկրների արտգործնախարարների 1991թ. դեկտեմբերի 16-ին կայացած հանդիպման ընթացքում։ Կարճ ժամանակ անց՝ Նիդեռլանդների արտաքին քաղաքական գերատեսչությունը Եվրոհամայնքի անունից հայտարարություն էր տարածել՝ նշելով, որ Ռուսաստանը նախկին Խորհրդային միության իրավահաջորդն է լիակատար ծավալով, այդ թվում և ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդում մշտական անդամի տեղը նրա կողմից պահպանելու հարցում։ Տվյալ հայտարարությունը Եվրոհամայնքում դիտվում էր որպես ինքնաբերաբար Ռուսաստանյան Ֆեդերացիայի ճանաչում։

Այսինքն՝ պետություններից միայն Ռուսաստանին էր վերապահվում ԽՍՀՄ-ի իրավահաջորդը լինելու առաքելությունը։ Ռուսաստանը, բնականաբար ինքն էր շահագրգռված այդ հարցում, և ՄԱԿ-ում նախկին ԽՍՀՄ ներկայացուցիչ Վորոնցովը ՄԱԿ-ին պաշտոնապես տեղեկացրել է Ռուսաստանի նման որոշման մասին՝ ՄԱԿ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղարին փոխանցելով Ալմա Աթայում կայացած վերոհիշյալ որոշումների փաթեթը։

Այսպիսով՝ ՀՀ պետական այրերի բոլոր այն հայտարարությունները, որ ներկա ՀՀ-ն հանդիսանում է ՀԽՍՀ-ի իրավահաջորդը, չունի ոչ մի իրավական հիմնավորում։ Եթե բերենք օրինակներ, կարող է այն անգամ զավեշտի վերածվել։ Օրինակ՝ Ճապոնիան ներկայումս չունի Ռազմական նախարարություն, որը բխում է նրա՝ 1945թ. սեպտեմբերի 2-ի կապիտուլյացիոն պարտավորվածություններից։ Հարց՝ եթե ներկայումս Ճապոնիան փորձի խախտել այն և ձեռնամուխ լինի այդ պետական գերատեսչության ստեղծմանը, ՀՀ իշխանությունները իրավասո՞ւ են դեմ կանգնել դրան։ Իհարկե՝ ոչ, եվ դրա իրավունքն ունի միմիայն ՌԴ-ն, որպես ԽՍՀՄ-ի լիիրավ իրավահաջորդ։

----------


## Rammer

( շարունակություն )
Եթե մենք հանդիսանում էինք ՀԽՍՀ իրավահաջորդը և անվերապահորեն ընդունել էինք Կարսի պայմանագիրը, հետևաբար և՝ ճանաչել Թուրքիայի հետ շփման ներկա փաստական սահմանը, ապա ինչո՞ւ էր հայ ժողովուրդը 1993թ. ի վեր աղաղակում, թե Թուրքիան սահմանը փակել է, և բացման նախապայմաններից մեկն էլ ՀՀ-ի կողմից սահմանը ճանաչելն ու հողային պահանջներից հրաժարվելն է։ Կամ ինչո՞ւ էր Թուրքիան ավելի քան մեկուկես տասնամյակ ՀՀ-ի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելու հիմքում դնում սահմանների ճանաչման նախապայմանը. «... պետությունների միջև նորմալ կապեր կարող են լինել միայն փոխադարձ հարգանքի հիման վրա։ Բնականաբար, դրան չի նպաստում այն փաստը, որ մի կողմը, իր պատմական հետազոտությունների հիման վրա, մշտապես կասկածի տակ է առնում սահմանների հարցը։ ... Եթե այդ հարցն ինչ-որ կերպ պարզվի, և պատգամավորները հստակ ճշտեն իրենց դիրքորոշումը՝ գոյություն ունեցող սահմանների անձեռմխելիության ոգով, ապա, համոզված եմ, հարաբերությունների զարգացումն ավելի կաշխուժանա», սրանք ԽՍՀՄ-ում Թուրքիայի դեսպան Վոլքան Վուրալի խոսքերն են՝ ասված 1991թ. նոյեմբերին՝ հայ լրագրողին։ Ավելացնենք, որ 2009թ. օգոստոսի 31-յան հայ-թուրքական զույգ արձանագրություններով ՀՀ-ն, ի վերջո, լիովին բավարարեց Թուրքիայի պահանջները՝ ճանաչելով գոյություն ունեցող սահմանները և վերացնելով Թուրքիային այդքան մտահոգող «հայկական կասկածները»։ Մնում է հաջորդ քայլը, երբ հայ պատգամավորները «ճշտեն իրենց դիրքորոշումը», և Հայաստանը լիովին կդառնա այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրան ցանկանում էր տեսնել Թուրքիան՝ 1991 թվականից ի վեր։

Իրականում հայկական շրջանակների ներկա՝ ԽՍՀՄ կամ ՀԽՍՀ իրավահաջորդության մասին հայտարարությունները բխում են միայն այն հանգամանքից, որ ՀՀ ներկա իշխանությունները չունեն հայ-թուրքական փաստացի սահմանի ճանաչման իրենց տմարդի քայլի այլ հիմնավորումներ։ Եթե այդպիսի քայլ իրականացներ Վրաստանը և իրեն հայտարարեր ՎԽՍՀ իրավահաջորդ, լիովին հասկանալի կլիներ, քանի որ Վրաստանի ներկա տեսքը (ներառյալ Աբխազիան և Հարավային Օսեթիան), որով այն ճանաչում են աշխարհի մի շարք երկրներ, խորհրդային – կուսակցական նվերն է վրաց ժողովրդին։ Սակայն Վրաստանն, ինչպես գիտենք, ամենաուշը միացավ ԱՊՀ-ին (1994թ.) և դուրս եկավ ամենաշուտը (2009թ.)՝ իրեն հայտարարելով 1918թ. Վրաստանի Դեմոկրատական հանրապետության բացարձակ իրավահաջորդ, որով իսկ խոցելի դարձրեց իր սահմանները՝ կարճ ժամանակ անց հեռացնելով իրենից Աբխազիային ու Հարավայի Օիսային։ Իսկ ՀՀ իշխանությունները, անտեսելով Վրաստանի այս մոտեցումը, ինչպես նաև ելնելով ՀԽՍՀ-ին իրավահաջորդ լինելու սեփական թյուրըմբռնումից՝ մինչ օրս ՀԽՍՀ-ՎԽՍՀ սահմանի հիմքի վրա իրականացնում են սահմանագծման աշխատանքներ։

Մենք, սեփական անճարակությունից ելնելով, մեր կատարած պատմական մեղքը փորձում ենք բարդել Ալմա Աթայի Հռչակագրի վրա՝ չըմբռնելով, որ, հրաժարվելով Հայոց առաջին Հանրապետության իրավահաջորդը լինելու առաքելությունից, հրաժարվում ենք նաև պատմականորեն և իրավականորեն մեզ տրված հայրենիքի լրջագույն հատվածը ապագայում տնօրինելու իրավունքից։ 

Վահե ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ
«Միտք» վերլուծական կենտրոն 
25.10.2009թ.

----------


## REAL_ist

Նախ պետքա պարզաբանել, որ իրավահաջորդությունը տարբեր տեսակներ ունի` պայմանագրերի, պետական սեփականության, պետական արխիվների և այլն: Եթե խոսում ենք պայմանագրերի իրավահաջորդությունից, ապա ՀՀ-ն ՀԽՍՀ-ի իրավահաջորդ ոչ մի դեպքում չի հանդիսանում, քանի որ անկախ պետության ձևավորման ժամանակ *Հայաստանը իրավահաջորդությունը կատարել է tabula rasa սկզբունքով` մաքուր տախտակից, այսինքն անցյալում կնքված ոչ մի պայմանագրի իրավահաջորդ չի կարող հանդիսանալ, առկա բոլոր պայմանագրերը պետք է վերանայվեն:* Դա վերաբերվում է ինչպես ՀԽՍՀ պայմանագրերին, այնպես էլ Առաջին Հանրապետության կնքած պայմանագրերին: Tabula rasa իրավահաջորդության ուժով արդեն բոլոր այդ պահին գործող պայմանագրերը դադարել են և նման պայմանագրերի ճանաչումը, այդ թվում նաև Կարսի պայմանագրի ճանաչումը հնարավորա միայն այն կրկին անգամ նույն տեքստով *վավերացնելով*: Դրա հետևանքով էլ ՀՀ-ն նորից միացավ մի շարք բազմակողմ կոնվենցիաների, դարձավ ՄԱԿ-ի, տարածաշրջանային 
կազմակերպությունների անդամ, որոնց անդամ էր հանդիսանում ԽՍՀՄ-ն: 

Նաև պետք է նշել, որ այլ *պայմանագրով, ինչպիսին ասենք Արձանագրություններն են, միջազգային պայմանագրերը չեն կարող ճանաչվել* և նորից ուժի մեջ մտնել: Ինչ մնումա սահմանների հարցին, ապա միջազգային իրավունքում սահմանները հաստատող դրույթները գործում են անկախ իրավահաջորդության փաստից: Դրանք հաստատված են այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ միջազգայն իրավունքի համապատասխան դրանք չեն փոփոխվում: 

Ես արդեն լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ մեր պետության ղեկավարներին խորհուրդներ և պարզաբանումներ տվող միջազգային իրավաբանները թուրքական գործակալներ են...Կամ ավելի վատ` կատարյալ անգրագետներ...

----------


## Rammer

> Նաև պետք է նշել, որ այլ պայմանագրով, ինչպիսին ասենք Արձանագրություններն են, միջազգային պայմանագրերը չեն կարող ճանաչվել և նորից ուժի մեջ մտնել: Ինչ մնումա սահմանների հարցին, ապա միջազգային իրավունքում սահմանները հաստատող դրույթները գործում են անկախ իրավահաջորդության փաստից: Դրանք հաստատված են այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ միջազգայն իրավունքի համապատասխան դրանք չեն փոփոխվում:


*Վերահաստատելով երկու երկրների միջև գոյություն ունեցող ընդհանուր սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչումը` սահմանված միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրերով...*

Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև գոյություն ունեցող միակ պայմանագիրը Կարսի պայմանագիրն է: Արդյոք այս կետով չի վերահաստատվում Կարսի պայմանագիրը? Հակառակ դեպքում այս կետը ներառելը անիմաստ  և նույնիսկ դիվանագիտական անգրագիտություն կլիներ...

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչ այդ կետով չի վերահաստատվում Կարսի պայմանագիրը, Կարսի պայմանագիրը ոչ մի միջազգային պայմանագրով չի կարող վերահաստատվել: Ընդհանրապես մի պայմանագրով մեկ այլ պայմանագիր չի կարող վերահաստատվել, կամ ուժի մեջ դրվել: 
1978թ. Վիեննայի "Պայամանագրերի իրավահաջորդության մասին" կոնվենցիայի համաձայն իրավահաջորդությունը չի առնչվում պետական սահմաններին: Պետությունները ցանկացած դեպքում պարտավոր են ճանաչել սահմանները այնպիսին ինչպիսին դրանք եղել են իրավանախորդ պետության ժամանակ: Հետագայում հնարավոր է պահանջել սահմանների վերանայում միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին համապատասխան:

----------


## Rammer

*REAL_ist*  ջան ստացվում է որ մի պայմանագիր կարող է չեղյալ հայտարարել մի քանի այլ, բայց վերահաստատել ոչ?
Կարող եմ էլի այլ պայմանագրեր պեղել գտնել որտեղ էլի կան նման տողեր, որ վերահաստատվում է այս ինչ պայմանագիրը: Պուտինի առաջին թե երկրորդ Թուրքիա այցելության ժամանակ 14 կետից բաղկացած պայմանագիր կնքեցին: Այդ պայմանագրում ևս կար մի կետ որտեղ մոտավորապես գրված էր,  որ վերահաստատվում են այլ միջազգային պայմանագրերով չդադարեցված ԽՍՀՄ և Թուրքիայի միջև եղած միջազգային պայմանագրերը...
Հետո եթե նման բան հնարավոր չի ինչի համար է գրված հայ-թուրքականում այդ կետը, ինչ է դա նշանակում?

----------


## ministr

> *Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի մերձեցումից կշահի Ռուսաստանը, կտուժի Ադրբեջանը*
> 
> 
> Վերջին շաբաթների ընթացքում Թուրքիայի և Ադրբեջանի միջև ռազմավարական գործընկերությանն աննախադեպ վնաս է հասցվել, և դա կարող է հեռու գնացող հետևանքներ ունենալ, գրում է ամերիկյան «The Jamestown foundation»-ը:
> 
> Թուրքիան, ով ավանդաբար հանդիսացել է Ադրբեջանի դաշնակիցը, եղբայրական պետությունը և վերջին հույսը, այժմ կորցրել է Բաքվի վստահությունը: Անկարան, դատելով ամեն ինչից, շատ ոգևորվեց ևս մեկ բարեկամ–հարևան ունենալու հնարավորությունից և գրեթե փչացրեց Ադրբեջանի հետ իր ռազմավարական հարաբերությունները:
> 
> Ակնհայտ է, որ Հարավային Կովկասում գրանցված վերջին իրադարձությունները, ինչպես նաև Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի մերձեցումը, լուրջ վնաս են հասցրել թուրք-ադրբեջանական ռազմավարական գործընկերությանը, որը հանդիսանում էր ապագա արևելա-արևմտյան էներգետիկ միջանցքների հիմնական անվտնագության, տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական և աշխարհառազմավարական հավասարակշռության, ինչպես նաև Թուրքիայի համար կասպյան տարածաշրջան դուրս գալու հիմքը:
> 
> ...


http://tert.am

----------


## REAL_ist

> *REAL_ist*  ջան ստացվում է որ մի պայմանագիր կարող է չեղյալ հայտարարել մի քանի այլ, բայց վերահաստատել ոչ?
> Կարող եմ էլի այլ պայմանագրեր պեղել գտնել որտեղ էլի կան նման տողեր, որ վերահաստատվում է այս ինչ պայմանագիրը: Պուտինի առաջին թե երկրորդ Թուրքիա այցելության ժամանակ 14 կետից բաղկացած պայմանագիր կնքեցին: Այդ պայմանագրում ևս կար մի կետ որտեղ մոտավորապես գրված էր,  որ վերահաստատվում են այլ միջազգային պայմանագրերով չդադարեցված ԽՍՀՄ և Թուրքիայի միջև եղած միջազգային պայմանագրերը...
> Հետո եթե նման բան հնարավոր չի ինչի համար է գրված հայ-թուրքականում այդ կետը, ինչ է դա նշանակում?


Կարսի պայմանագրի դրույթները, որոնք վերաբերվում են սահմաններին, Հայաստանը պարտավոր է ճանաչել ամեն դեպքում, անկախ նրանից, թե ճանաչվում է իրավահաջորդ, թե ոչ: Ցանկացած դեպքում, երբ երկու պետությոն հաստատում են պայմանագրով իրենց սահմանը, դելիմիտացիա են իրականանցում, այդ սահմանները դառնում են միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված ,և ինչպես արդեն նշեցի անկախ բոլոր հանգամանքներից իրավահաջորդությունը չի առնչվում դրանց: Պետությունը պարտավոր է ճանաչել վերջին միջազգային պայմանագրով հստակեցված սահմանը: Ուրիշ բան, որ հետագայում պետությունը կարող է պահանջել սահմանների վերահաստատում միջազգային իրավքում առկա օրինաչափ հիմքերով: Հայաստանը ճանաչել է Թուրքիայի հետ պետական սահմանը դեռևս անկախության հռչակմամբ և պետական սահմանների հստակեցմամբ, ինչպես նաև ԵԱՀԿ եզրափակիչ ակտի ստորագրմամբ, որի համաձայն անդամ պետությունները ճանաչում են միմյանց պետական սահմանները և ձեռնպահ մնում դրանց նկատմամբ ոտնձգություններից: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ սահմանների ճանաչում և տարածքային հավակնություններից հրաժարումը իրարից տարբերվող երևույթներ են:

Ինչ մնումա վերահաստատմանը, ապա տվյալ դեպքում պետք է ընդգծել, որ դադարած միջազգային պայմանագրերը առոչինչ են և դրանք չունեն իրավական ուժ: Հետագայում նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ իրավունքներ և պարտավորություններ սահմանելը հնարավոր է միայն նոր միջազգային պայմանագրի կնքմամբ` միջազգային իրավունքով սահմանված ընթացակարգի պահպանմամբ: Քո բերած օրինակը վերաբերվում է հենց իրավահաջորդությանը, Ռուսաստանը ճանաչվելով որպես ԽՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդ արդեն իսկ իր համար պարտադիրա ճանաչել նշածդ պայմանագրերը, իսկ այդ քո ասած պայմանագիրը հենց այդ փաստի վերահաստատում է իրենից ներկայացնում:
Իսկ պայմանագրերի դադարման հիմքերից մեկն էլ հենց հաջորդող պայմանագրի կնքումն է, որը վերաբերվում է նույն առարկային և օբյեկտին և անհամատեղելի է նախորդի հետ:

----------


## Norton

Մի հետաքրքիր հեդված էլ ես գտա , իրավահաջորդության վերաբերյալ:

*
ՄՈՍԿՎԱՅԻ ԵՎ ԿԱՐՍԻ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԵՐ*

*Պետությունների և պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ
իրավահաջորդության  հարցը*

Պետությունների իրավահաջորդության (state succession)` մասնավորապես պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդության հարցը, լինելով միջազգային հանրային իրավունքի հարց,  ներկայում ունի հույժ գործնական նշանակություն: Հայ-թուրքական զույգ արձանագրությունների լույսի ներքո, հատկապես նրանցից առաջինում “միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրերի” վկայակոչման պարագայում, այդ հարցը ձեռք է բերել միանգամայն կիրառական նշանակություն: Թուրքական կողմը “միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրեր” բառակապակցությունը մեկնաբանում է  որպես Մոսկվայի (16.03.1921թ.) և Կարսի (13.10.1921թ.) պայմանaգրեր:

Ըստ այդմ, մեր խնդիրն է համառոտակի քննարկել մի քանի հարց

*1. Ընդհանրապես պետությունների իրավահաջորդության հարցը:
2. Պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ պետությունների իրավահաջորդության հարցը:
3. Մասնավորապես, Մոսկվայի (16.03.1921թ.) և Կարսի (13.10.1921թ.) պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրավահաջորդության հարցը:

Պետությունների իրավահաջորդության հարցը.

ա/. ՀՍՍՀի-ի և ՀՀ իրավահաջորդության հարցը.*

Պետությունների իրավահաջորդությունը. “տվյալ տարածքի վրա, ըստ միջազգային իրավունքի, մի պետության  ինքնիշխանության  վերջնական փոխարինումն է մեկ այլ պետության ինքնիշխանությամբ”: (State succession is a definitive replacement of one state by another in respect of sovereignty over a given territory in conformity with international law):

Այսու, պետությունների իրավահաջորդությունը վերացական հասկացություն չէ, այլ այն ածանցվում է ինքնիշխանությունից (sovereignty): Միմիայն երկու ինքնիշխան պետությունների միջև կարող է լինել իրավահաջորդություն: Քանի որ ինքնիշխանությունը պետության բացառիկ իրավունքն է կառավարելու սեփական բնակչության հարաբերությունները և զերծ լինել  արտաքին վերահսկողությունից  (Sovereignty is the exclusive right of a State to govern the affairs of its inhabitants – and to be free from external control), ապա ակնհայտ է, որ Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունը երբևէ չի եղել ինքնիշխան պետություն: Քանի որ Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունը չի եղել ինքնիշխան պետություն, հետևաբար  Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չի կարող լինել  նրա իրավահաջորդը: 1920թ. դեկտեմբերից (երբ Հայաստանը բռնազավթվեց արտաքին ռազմական ուժի կողմից և ՀՍՍՀ-ում օրենքի ուժ ստացան ՌՍՖՍՀ-ում գործող դեկրետները) մինչև 1991թ. սեպտեմբեր / դեկտեմբերը (երբ գործում էին միութենական սահմանադրությունը, օրենքներն ու  կարգերը),  ՀՍՍՀ երբեք բացառիկ իրավունք չի ունեցել ոչ սեփական տարածքի և ոչ էլ սեփական բնակչության նկատմամբ:

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ինքնիշխանության վերականգնումը հռչակվել է Անկախության հռչակագրի (23 օգոստոսի 1990թ.). երկրորդ կետով. “Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ինքնիշխան պետություն է` օժտված պետական իշխանության գերակայությամբ, անկախությամբ, լիիրավությամբ: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ամբողջ տարածքում գործում են միմիայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրությունը և օրենքները”:

*բ/. ՍՍՀՄ-ի և ՀՀ իրավահաջորդության հարցը.*

Իրավահաջորդությունը լայն առումով և, մասնավորապես պայմանագրային իրավունքների ու պարտավորությունների  մասով, ոչ թե պետության կամքի կամ ցանկության հարց է, այլ տվյալ պետության ժառանգած տարածքի կարգավիճակից, չափից և նշանակությունից ածանցվող իրավական հետևություն: Այսինքն, այս հարցում վճռորոշն այն իրավական կարգավիճակն է, ինչպես նաև չափն ու նշանակությունը, որն անջատվող տարածքը կամ միավորն ունեցել է նախկին պետության մեջ: Երբ նոր երկիրն առաջանում է նախկին պետության բուն և իշխանակիր (core and dominant) տարածքի վրա, ապա այն կոչվում է նոր երկիր (new state) և հանդիսանում է գոյություն ունեցող պայմանագրային իրավունքների և պարտավորությունների (existing treaty rights and obligations) իրավահաջորդը: Օրինակ, երբ Ավստրո-Հունգարիան Առաջին աշխարհամարտից հետո տրոհվեց, ապա Ավստրիան և Հունգարիան ամբողջությամբ ժառանգեցին Ավստրո-Հունգարիայի իրավունքներն ու պարտավորությունները: Նույն կայսրությունից անջատված Չեխոսլովակիան և Լեհաստանը, որոնք առաջ եկան որպես նորաստեղծ պետություններ (newly independent state)  չհանդիսացան իրավահաջորդներ և նրանց պարագայում գործեց tabula rasa-յի (մաքուր տապանակի, clean slate) սկզբունքը:

Բնական է, որ ցանկացած պետություն կայանում է որոշակի տարածքի վրա: Հարմարության համար այդ տարածքն  անվանենք պետականաստեղծ տարածք:  Եթե   պետականաստեղծ տարածքն ունեցել է նախկին գաղութի կամ արտաքին  քաղաքականության հարցերում կախյալ տարածքի կարգավիճակ (former colonies and other territories dependent upon a dominant state for the conduct of foreign policy), ապա տվյալ դեպքում գործում է tabula rasa (մաքուր տապանակի, clean slate) սկզբունքը:  Այսինքն, տրամաբանությունը շատ հստակ է. նորանկախ երկիրը չի կարող պատասխանատվություն կրել մի բանի համար, մեզ հետաքրքրող պարագայում` արտաքին քաղաքականության,  որի կայացման և ընթացքի վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի ունեցել:

Ակնհայտ է, որ արտաքին  քաղաքականության հարցերում, ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր հարցերում,  ՀՍՍՀ ունեցել է կախյալ տարածքի կարգավիճակ: Ըստ այդմ, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դեպքում անտարակույս գործում է tabula rasa-յի  սկզբունքը:

Բացի այդ, ՀՍՍՀ իր տարածքով և բնակչությամբ չէր կարող հավակնել ՍՍՀՄ տարածքի բուն և իշխանակիր տարածք լինելուն: Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությունն եղել է ՍՍՀՄ տարածքի մոտավորապես 0.14%-ը (22 402 200 կմ. քառ. –ից 29 800 կմ. քառ.) և ունեցել է բնակչության գրեթե 1,2%-ը  (290 միլիոնից 3,4 միլիոնը):

Միջազգային իրավունքի տեսանկյունից 14 նորանկախ երկրների, այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության, առաջացումը տեղի է ունեցել ոչ թե ՍՍՀՄ տրոհումով, ինչպես հաճախ բնութագրվում է լրագրողական մակարդակում, այլ մայր երկրից (parent state)` Սովետական Միությունից,  նրա մասերի անջատումով և նորանկախ պետությունների ստեղծումով: Անգամ դրանից հետո Ռուսաստանի տարածքը շարունակում է շատ ավելի մեծ լինել, քանի հիշյալ բոլոր 14 պետությունների տարածքները միասին վերցրած: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունն անվիճելիորեն համարվեց ՍՍՀՄ շարունակությունը (continuity) և նրա համար, ի տարբերություն մյուսների,  կարիք չառաջացավ նորից վերանդամակցելու միջազգային կառույցներին կամ վերաստորագրելու ՍՍՀՄ միջազգային, բազմակողմ և երկկողմ պայմանագրերը:

ՄԱԿ-ի քարտուղարությունը այլ առիթով` Հնդկաստանից Պակիստանի անջատման ժամանակ (1947թ.), անդրադարձել է նույնաբովանդակ հարցի և տվել իր միանշանակ իրավական գնահատականը. “Միջազգային իրավունքի տեսանկյունից, իրավիճակը հետևյալն է. գոյություն ունեցող պետության մի մասն անջատվում է և դառնում է նոր երկիր: Ըստ այդմ, Հնդկաստանի միջազգային կարգավիճակում չկա որևէ փոփոխություն, այն շարունակում է մնալ պետություն`  պայմանագրերի բոլոր իրավունքներով և պարավորություններով, և հետևաբար, ՄԱԿ-ի անդամակցության բոլոր իրավունքներով և պարտավորություններով: Անջատվող տարածքը` Պակիստանը, կլինի նոր երկիր, այն չի ունենա հին [նախկին] պետության իրավունքներն ու պարտավորությունները, և այն, իհարկե, չի ունենա [ժառանգի] անդամակցություն ՄԱԿ-ում”: (From the viewpoint of international law, the situation is one in which a part of an existing State breaks off and becomes a new State. On this analysis, there is no change in the international status of India; it continues as a State with all the treaty rights and obligations, and consequently, with all the rights and obligations of membership in tհe United Nations. The territory which breaks off, Pakistan, will be a new State; it will not have the treaty rights and obligations of the old State, and it will not, of course, have membership in the United Nations).

ՄԱԿ-ի քարտուղարության իրավական պարզաբանումից միանշանակորեն կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ անջատվող երկիրը չի հանդիսանում նախկին պետության պայմանագրային իրավունքների և պարտավորությունների իրավահաջորդը:

Պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ պետությունների իրավահաջորդության հարցը
Միջազգային իրավունքի ցանկացած հարցի քննարկման համար միջազգային իրավունքը որպես առաջնային աղբյուր է դիտարկում միջազգային կոնվենցիաները` լինի դա ընդհանուր կամ մասնահատուկ (international conventions, whether general or particular).

Այս տեսանկյունից բացառիկ կարևորություն ունի Պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ պետությունների իրավահաջորդության վերաբերյալ Վիեննայի (1978) կոնվենցիան [միջազգայնագիրը] (The Vienna Convention on Succession of States in respect of Treaties (1978). [հետայսու` Վիեննայի կոնվենցիա, 1978]:  Թեև նշյալ փաստաթուղթը դեռևս մասնակիցների լայն ընդգրկում չունի, այնուհանդերձ այն խնդրո առարկա հարցի մեկնաբանության կարևորագույն մեկնակետն է, քանի որ իր մեջ է ամփոփել Միջազգային իրավունքի հանձնաժողովի (International Law Commission) տասնամյակների աշխատանքը և կուտակած փորձը:

Վիեննայի կոնվենցիան (1978) ամրագրել է (has codified) հետևյալը.

- Նորանկախ պետությունը պարտավորված չէ ուժի մեջ թողնել, կամ կողմ դառնալ, որևէ պայմանագրի, միայն այն պատճառով, որ պետությունների փոխհաջորդման  օրն այդ պայմանագիրն ուժի մեջ է եղել խնդրո առարկա  (պետությունների տարանջատված) տարածքի համարՙ: [Հոդված 16,   Դիրքորոշում նախորդող պետության պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ];

- (A newly independent State is not bound to maintain in force, or to become a party to, any treaty by reason only of the fact that at the date of the succession of States the treaty was in force in respect of the territory to which the succession of States relates.)  Article 16, Position in respect of the treaties of the predecessor State]. 

Միջազգային իրավունքի վերոհիշյալ սահմանումից ակնհայտ է, որ պետությունների ընդհանուր իրավահաջորդությունը, որն էության մեջ իրարահաջորդություն է,  և պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդությունը  երկու տարբեր իրավական  երևույթներ են: Այսինքն, երբ առաջ է գալիս նորանկախ երկիր, ապա  դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ այն ժառանգում է նաև տվյալ տարածքին վերաբերող միջազգային իրավունքով ամրագրված պարտավորությունները:  Ինչպես գրել ենք վերը, դա առավելապես պայմանավորված է պետականաստեղծ տարածքի նախկինում ունեցած իրավական կարգավիճակից: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պարագային, որպես նորանկախ երկրի, միանշանակորեն գործել է tabula rasa-յի  սկզբունքը:

Այսուհանդերձ, ԱՊՀ որոշ փաստաթղթերում, ինչպես նաև միջազգային պայմանագրերում կարելի է հանդիպել “ՍՍՀՄ իրավահաջորդ-պետություններ” (государства-правопреемники СССР)  բառակապակցությունը: Ակնհայտ է, որ սա  քաղաքական-կարգավիճակային բնութագրում է և վերաբերում է ընդհանուր իրավահաջորդությանը (գույք, պարտքեր, զինամթերք, արխիվներ և այլն): Այն չի կարող վերաբերել և չի վերաբերում պայմանագրային իրավահաջորդությանը, քանի որ Անկախ երկրների համագործակցության հիմնադիր փաստաթուղթն (Ալմա-Աթայի հռչակագիր, 21 դեկտեմբերի 1991թ.) ամրագրում է սոսկ “նախկին ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերից և համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարման երաշխավորումը” և ոչ իրավահաջորդությունը, այն էլ միայն “համաձայն իրենց սահմանադրական ընթացակարգի”, այսինքն համապատասխան վավերացումից հետո: (Государства - участники Содружества гарантируют в соответствии со своими конституционными процедурами выполнение международных обязательств, вытекающих из договоров и соглашений бывшего Союза ССР. Алма-Ата 21 декабря 1991 г.)

----------


## Norton

Ավելին, 1992թ. հուլիսի 6-ին ԱՊՀ երկրների ղեկավարները ստորագրել են “Փոխըմբռնման հուշագիր  փոխադարձ հետաքրքրություն ներկայացնող նախկին ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ իրավահաջորդության մասինՙ (Меморандум о взаимопонимании по вопросу правопреемства в отношении договоров бывшего СССР, представляющих взаимный интерес).  Հուշագիրը մասնավորապես հստակեցնում է, որ ամեն մի երկիր ինքն է որոշելու յուրաքանչյուր պայմանագրին միանալ-չմիանալու հարցը` ելնելով պայմանագրի բնույթից և բովանդակությունից: “Այդ [նախկին ՍՍՀՄ] պայմանագրերին մասնակցելու հարցը կլուծվի  ԱՊՀ յուրաքանչյուր երկրի կողմից ինքնուրույնաբար` համաձայն միջազգային իրավունքի սկզբունքների և նորմերի, կախված յուրաքանչյուր կոնկրետ դեպքից, այս կամ այն պայմանագրի բնույթից և բովանդակությունից”: (Вопрос об участии в этих договорах [бывшего Союза ССР ] решается в соответствии с принципами и нормами международного права каждым государством-участником Содружества самостоятельно, в зависимости от специфики каждого конкретного случая, характера и содержания того или иного договора).

Օրինակ, այդ հուշագրից հետո (13 օգոստոսի 1992թ.) Ադրբեջանը պաշտոնապես տեղեկացրեց (notified) ՄԱկ-ի գլխավոր քարտուղարին, որ ինքը չի հանդիսանում ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերի իրավահաջորդը, բացառությամբ մարդու իրավունքներին վերաբերող երեք պայմանագրերի:

Մոսկվայի (16.03.1921թ.) և Կարսի (13.10.1921թ.) պայմանագրերի նկատմամբ
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրավահաջորդության հարցը:
Անհրաժեշտ է ընդգծել, որ “նախկին ՍՍՀՄ պայմանագրերից և համաձայնագրերից բխող միջազգային պարտավորությունների կատարման երաշխավորումը” չի կարող վերաբերել և  չի վերաբերում Մոսկվայի (16.03.1921թ.) և Կարսի (13.10.1921թ.) պայմանագրերին մի շարք պատճառներով.

1. Վերոհիշյալ պարտվորությունն ունի հստակ ժամանակային շրջանակ: Այն վերաբերում է միայն ՍՍՀՄ գոյության ժամանակաշրջանին` 30 դեկտեմբերի 1922թ. – 26 դեկտեմբերի 1991թ.:

2. Վերոհիշյալ պարտվորությունն ունի պայմանագրերի մասնակիցների (parties to treaties) հստակ սահմանափակում:  Այն չի վերաբերում, այսպես կոչված ՀՍՍՀ կամ ՌՍՖՍՀ կնքած պայմանագրերին: Պարտավորությունը վերաբերում է միայն այն պայմանագրերին, որոնք կնքվել են ՍՍՀՄ-ի անունից և ՍՍՀՄ-ի կողմից:

3. Վերոհիշյալ պարտվորությունն ունի իրավական սահմանափակում: Այն, բնականաբար, վերաբերում է միայն օրինական, այսինքն միջազգային իրավունքին համապատասխան, կնքված պայմանագրերին:

4. Վերոհիշյալ պարտավորությունն ունի սահմանադրական սահմանափակում: Պարտավորությունը վերաբերում է միայն այն պայմանագրերին, որոնք ընդունվել են ՀՀ կողմից “համաձայն իրենց սահմանադրական ընթացակարգի”:
*
Եզրակացություն.* 

1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չի հանդիսանում Հայաստանի Սովետական Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետության վարչա-տարածքային միավորի իրավահաջորդը:

2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը քաղաքական-պատմական առումով լինելով ՍՍՀՄ-ին հաջորդող պետություններից մեկը, պայմանագրերի առումով չի հանդիսանում նրա իրավահաջորդը:

3. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը չի հանդիսանում Մոսկվայի (16.03.1921թ.) և Կարսի (13.10.1921թ.) պայմանագրերի իրավահաջորդը:

*Արա Պապյան*

----------

Rammer (05.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Բ Ա Ց Ն Ա Մ Ա Կ

2009-ի հոկտեմբերի 10-ին Շվեցարիայում* «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին» և «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին»* Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողությանը մասնակից պաշտոնյաների երկրների ղեկավարներին՝

ԱՄՆ նախագահ* Բարաք Օբամային*, Ռուսաստանի Դաշնության նախագահ *Դմիտրի Մեդվեդևին*, Ֆրանսիայի նախագահ *Նիկոլա Սարկոզիին*, Եվրոպական միության խորհրդի գլխավոր քարտուղար *Խավիեր Սոլանային*, Եվրախորհրդի նախարարների կոմիտեի նախագահ *Սամուել Զգոբարին*, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ *Սերժ Սարգսյանին* և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության նախագահ *Աբդուլլահ Գյուլին*, նաև
ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր Քարտուղար *Պան Գի Մունին* և Անվտանգության Խորհրդի մշտական անդամ երկրների՝ Չինաստանի և Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ղեկավարներ՝ *Խու Ձին Տաոյին* և *Գորդոն Բրաունին*
Իբր թե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական և բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու, իրականում, սակայն, Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման ու վավերացման պարտադրանքով`
1. նախ և առաջ, միջազգային իրավական դաշտը հիմքից խաթարելու ու կազմաքանդելու վտանգի, դրանով իսկ պետությունների միջև ձևավորված միջազգային հարաբերություններում` միջնադարյան մոտեցումներով, գերակայությունը ոչ թե իրավական, այլ ապօրինի ու անօրինական լուծումներին տալու, ինչպես նաև միջազգային իրավական հարաբերություններում նախադեպ ստեղծելու, երբ երկու երկրներ (տվյալ դեպքում` Թուրքիան և Հայաստանը) փոխադարձ պայմանավորվածությամբ պարտավորություններ են ստանձնում մեկ այլ` երրորդ, այն էլ դեռևս գոյություն չունեցող, Նոր Եվրոպա պետության համար,
2. «Ցեղասպանության հանցագործությունը կանխարգելելու և դրա համար պատժի մասին» ՄԱԿ-ի 1948թ. ընդունած Կոնվենցիան միջազգային իրավական շրջանառությունից հանելու սպառնալիքի,
3. ՄԱԿ-ին, նույնն է, թե համաշխարհային հանրությանը սպառնացող միջազգային իրավական կարգավորվածությունը ներպետական և միջպետական մակարդակներում անկառավարելիության ու քաոսի վերածելու,
4. անվտանգության, խաղաղության և խաղաղ համակեցության, ժողովրդավարության և ՄԱԿ-ի Մարդու Իրավունքների 1945 - 1965 թթ. ձեռքբերումներով հաստատված իրավունքի ու օրինականության դրվածքը ուժային պարտադրանքով նենգափոխելու և կամային, այսպես կոչված, քաղաքական լուծումների հանգեցնելու,
5. Նոր Եվրոպայի համար ստանձնած ինչ - ինչ պարտավորությունների պարտադրանքով, միջազգային միակ կազմակերպության` ՄԱԿ-ի, հետագա գոյությունը, կանոնադրությունը, նրա ընդունած միջազգային իրավական սկզբունքներն ու նորմերը, հռչակագրերն ու կոնվենցիաները չեզոքացնելու,
6. յուրաքանչյուր երկրի և համաշխարհային հանրության քաղաքակրթական անվտանգությունն ու պաշտպանվածությունը նոր սպառնալիքի տակ դնելու առկա ագրեսիվ իրողության
ԿԱՊԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ

ՀԱՐՑԵՐ, ՈՐՈՆՔ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ ԵՆ ԱԿՆԿԱԼՈՒՄ,

Հարգարժան պարոնայք
*
Ելնելով նրանից*, որ
Արձանագրությունների առաջին փաստաթղթի երկրորդ դրույթում հստակ նշված է (հասկանալի պատճառներով չէին կարող չնշել), որ Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունների պատվիրատուն վաղվա Նոր Եվրոպան է, ներկայիս Եվրոմիությունը: Եվ մեծ կարևորություն չտալով այն հարցին, թե ովքե՞ր և որտե՞ղ են պատրաստել տեքստը, պատվիրել բովանդակությունը, դրանում ներառված խնդիրները, իրագործման մեխանիզմներն ու ժամանակացույցը,
*
պատասխան ստանալու ակնկալիքով՝ դիմում ենք Ձեզ.*
 Կարդացե՞լ եք, արդյոք, *«ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԻՋԵՎ ԴԻՎԱՆԱԳԻՏԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ» և «ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԻՋԵՎ ԵՐԿԿՈՂՄ ՀԱՐԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԶԱՐԳԱՑՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ»* Արձանագրությունները:
 Անձամբ համոզվե՞լ եք, որ, ըստ տեքստի, դրված է Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև պարզ դիվանագիտական և բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու խնդիր, թե՞ վստահել եք Ձեր երկրի պետապարատին և Ձեր անմիջական ղեկավարմանը ենթակա, արտաքին հարաբերություններ իրականացնող կառույցի ղեկավարին:

*ա) ՆԵՐՈՂԱՄԻՏ* եղեք ոչ դիվանագետներիս ուղիղ խոսքի համար. քանզի լուրջ մտավախություն ունենք, որ չեք կարդացել: Հակառակ դեպքում, վստահ ենք, որ Ձեր հանձնարարականներով կամ շնորհավորական ողջույններով չէիք քաջալերի այն բոլոր պաշտոնյաներին, որոնք իբր թե գործում են տարածաշրջանի անվտանգության աստիճանի բարձրացման, խաղաղություն և խաղաղ համագործակցության հաստատման բուռն ցանկությամբ, իրականում, սակայն, վարում են հoգուտ ցեղասպանության քարոզչության իրականացման քաղաքականություն: Հիշեցնենք, որ ըստ «*ՑԵՂԱUՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼԵԼՈՒ ԵՎ ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՏԺԻ ՄԱUԻՆ» ՄԱԿ-ի 260 A (III) 9 դեկտեմբերի 1948թ. Կոնվենցիայի 3-րդ հոդվածի*՝ «պատժելի են հետևյալ արարքները՝ ա) ցեղաuպանությունը, բ) ցեղաuպանություն կատարելու նպատակով դավադրությունը, գ) ցեղաuպանության ուղղակի և հրապարակային հրահրումը, դ) ցեղաuպանություն կատարելու փորձը, ե) հանցակցությունը ցեղաuպանության կատարման մեջ»: Ըստ 4-րդ հոդվածի՝ «Ցեղաuպանություն կամ 3-րդ հոդվածում թվարկված որևէ արարք կատարած անձինք ենթակա են պատժի՝ անկախ այն բանից, նրանք uահմանադրությամբ պատաuխանատու ղեկավարներ են, թե պաշտոնատար կամ մաuնավոր անձինք»:
ՎՍՏԱՀ ԵՆՔ, որ Դուք (Ձեր պետությունները) չեք հրաժարվել ի շահ Ձեր ժողովրդի և հանուն մարդկության, ըստ ՄԱԿ-ի 1948թ. Կոնվենցիայի նոր ցեղասպանությունները կանխարգելելու, նաև արդեն իսկ կատարվածը պատժելու պարտավորությունից: Քանի որ, դա ոչ միայն համամարդկային բարոյականության և ազգերի անվտանգության բնականոնություն է, այլև` Օրենքով կարգավորվող ներպետական և միջազգային պարտավորություն:
ԳԻՏԵՔ ԱՆՇՈՒՇՏ, որ ըստ նույն Կոնվենցիայի 1-ին հոդվածի՝ «Պայմանավորվող կողմերը հաuտատում են, որ ցեղաuպանությունը, անկախ նրանից՝ կատարվում է խաղաղ, թե պատերազմական պայմաններում, ըuտ միջազգային իրավունքի` հանցագործություն է, որը նրանք պարտավորվում են կանխարգելել և պատժել այն կատարելու համար»:
Նույնիսկ պարզ, շարքային մտածողությունը բնական է համարում, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից 1915 - 23 թթ. ցեղասպանության ենթարկված հայությունը ներկայացնող պետությունը, կատարելու համար 1,5 միլիոն անմեղ զոհերի պատգամը և Հայրենիքից զրկված, աշխարհով մեկ դեգերող 10 միլիոն սփյուռքահայության արդարացի պահանջը, ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ Է պահանջատեր լինել մարդկության դեմ կատարված հանցագործությունը իրավունքի ուժով պատժելու, ցեղասպանության հետևանքները վերացնելու և կորսված արդարությունը՝ այն է, աշխարհի ու տարածաշրջանի բնականոնությունը վերականգնելու հարցերում:
ՍԱԿԱՅՆ, այլ կերպ էր մտածում արևմտյան - քաղաքական պրագմատիզմը, երբ, իբր արդարացում, 1921-ին ասում էր. «Հանուն հանաշխարհային հեղափոխության…», հիմա էլ՝ 2009-ին, «Հանուն Թուրքիայի ժողովրդավարացման, կովկասյան և կամ եվրոպական ինտեգրման ու աշխարհի գլոբալացման» հայությունն ու Հայաստանը պետք է հրաժարվեն իրենց բոլոր իրավունքներից ու պահանջատիրությունից, ասել է թե` ցեղասպանության դատապարտման, հանցագործին պատժելու և ցեղասպանության հետևանքները միջազգային իրավական հենքով ու խաղաղ միջոցներով վերացնելու, արդարությունը վերահաստատելու, ըստ այդմ, նոր ցեղասպանությունները կանխարգելելու վճռականությունից:
Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմում իրականացվեց Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, 1921-ի մարտի 16-ին կնքվեց Յուսուֆ Քեմալ - Գեորգի Չիչերին հանցագործ պակտը՝ Մոսկվայի Ռուս-թուրքական պայմանագիրը: 1939-ին կնքվեց Ռիբենտրոպ - Մոլոտով պակտը, Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմում տեղի ունեցավ հրեաների Հոլոքոստը: Պարտադիր չէ, որ պատմությունը կրկնվի, բայց Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունների Դավութօղլու - Նալբանդյան ստորագրման հարկադրանքով նոր հանցագործ պակտ է կնքվում, որի հետևանքը լինելու է տարածաշրջանային նոր ագրեսիա, նոր պատերազմ, նոր ցեղասպանական գործողության հրահրում, ինչը վերաճելու է համաշխարհային նոր աղետի և որի պատասխանատվությունը, անշուշտ, կրելու են ոչ միայն ստորագրող ու վավերացնող կողմերը, այլև նոր նախադեպ ստեղծող պատվիրատուները, միջնորդները, պարտադրողներն ու ողջունողները:
ԻՍԿ ԵԹԵ ԳԻՏԵՔ մի բան, որ մենք չգիտենք, օրինակ, որ Թուրքիան հայությանն ու Հայաստանին սպառնում է նոր պատերազմով, ապա դրա հանցակցությունը նույնպես միջազգային հանրությանն է: Որովհետև միջազգային հանրությունն է խուսափում հանցագործին պատժելու, ցեղասպանության հետևանքները վերացնելու, արդարադատություն իրականացնելու և արդարությունը վերականգնելու իր օրենսդրական պարտավորությունից, դրանով իսկ իրականացնելով հանցագործին ու ագրեսորին նոր հանցագործությունների մղելու գործողություն և քարոզչություն:
ՍԱ ԱՅՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ, երբ Դուք էլ գիտեք, որ տրամագծորեն հակառակն է պահանջում միջազգային իրավունքը: Քանզի 1948թ. Կոնվենցիան նույնիսկ ցեղասպանության ենթարկված ժողովրդին ներկայացնող պետությանը, որպես տուժող` հայցվոր կողմ, ոչ միայն չի տալիս ընտրության իրավունք, այլև, համաձայն Կոնվենցիայով իր կողմից ստանձնած պարտավորություն, արգելում է հանցագործություն կատարած պետությանը պատժից ազատել:
ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ, այդ երկրի ժողովուրդը` համաձայն Կոնվենցիայի 1-ին հոդվածի և ըստ` ՄԱԿ-ի 1948թ. Մարդու Իրավունքների Համընդհանուր Հռչակագրի 21-րդ հոդվածի ու իր երկրի օրենքների, ինքն է պարտավոր պատասխանատվության կանչել ոչ միայն ցեղասպանությունը կատարողին, այլև իր կողմից ձևավորած իր իսկ պետության գործադիր և օրենսդիր իշխանություններին՝ համաձայն 1948թ. Կոնվենցիայի վերը նշված 3-րդ և 4-րդ հոդվածների, դիտարկելով նրանց գործողությունները՝ որպես հօգուտ նոր ցեղասպանության իրականացման քարոզչություն, ինչպես և հանցագործի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանապարհով զավթված Ազգային հարստությունը յուրացնելու և սեփականաշնորհելու փորձը չկանխելու հանցագործ գործողություն:
ՎՍՏԱՀ ԵՆՔ, որ Արձանագրությունների տեքստը կարդալուց հետո, Ձեզ համար էլ հստակ կլինի, թե Հայաստան - Թուրքիա Արձանագրությունների պատվիրատուն, տեքստը կազմող և ստորագրող կողմերը, միջնորդները, ստորագրել հորդորողները գերազանցել են իրենց իրավասությունները և կամա, թե ակամա իրականացրել հօգուտ ցեղասպանության քարոզչություն կատարելու գործողություն: Քանզի, ըստ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու մասին» առաջին Արձանագրության 3-րդ դրույթի` ՀՀ-ն հաստատում է, որ պատրաստ է Թուրքիայի կողմից 1915 - 23 թթ. իրականացված ցեղասպանության միջոցով և 1921թ. մարտի 16-ի Ռուս - թուրքական ապօրինի պայմանագրի հանցագործ գործարքով բռնազավթված հայկական տարածքները «նվիրաբերել» Թուրքիային (ի դեպ՝ «նվիրաբերել» բառը ԱՄՆ բանակի պաշտոնաթող սպա Ռալֆ Պիտերսի սիրած ձևակերպումն է): 5-րդ դրույթով` ՀՀ-ն ճանաչում է վերոհիշյալ գործողությունների հետևանքով առաջացած և առ այսօր «դե ֆակտո» գոյություն ունեցող ԽՍՀՄ - Թուրքիա սահմանը՝ որպես ՀՀ - Թուրքիա «դե յուրէ» «ընդհանուր սահման»: 5-րդ դրույթով ՀՀ-ն ճանաչում է այդ սահմանի Ռուս - թուրքական ապօրինի պայմանագրով իրականացված դեմարկացիան: 6-րդ դրույթով` ՀՀ կարևորում է «ընդհանուր սահմանը բացելու իրենց որոշումը», «մոռացության» տալով Թուրքիայի կողմից ՀՀ-ի 15-ամյա շրջափակման հանցագործ իրողությունը: 7-րդ դրույթով` ՀՀ-ն ձեռնպահ է մնում Թուրքիայի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների ոգուն չհամապատասխանող քաղաքականություն վարելուց, ասել է, թե հրաժարվում է Միջազգային դատարանի որոշումով Թուրքիային ցեղասպանություն կատարելու համար պատժելու Ցեղասպանության Կոնվենցիայով իր իսկ ստանձնած պարտավորությունից… 8-րդ դրույթով` ՀՀ-ն և ԹՀ-ն «դատապարտում են «*ահաբեկչության*» և բռնության բոլոր ձևերը՝ անկախ դրանց պատճառներից», մոռանալով ահաբեկչության կողքին դնելու *«միջազգային»* բառը: 9-րդ դրույթով` ՀՀ-ն և ԹՀ-ն հաստատում են «հարաբերությունների նոր ձևեր ու ուղիներ մշակելու» իրենց հանձնառությունը, կրկին հայտնելով իրենց հավատարմությունը Նոր Եվրոպայի համար՝ եվրոպական նոր օրենսդրությամբ ու իրավարարությամբ ձևավորվող իրավա-քաղաքական հարաբերությունների միջազգային նոր համակարգին:
_
Շարունակությունը այս թեմայում իմ հաջորդ գրառումը_

----------


## Լեռնցի

_Սկիզբը` այս թեմայում իմ նախորդ գրառումը_

*բ) ԿԱՐԾՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ*` Ձեզ համար էլ բնական է, որ մենք, ինչպես և մեր երկրի ներկայով ու ապագայով մտահոգ ու պատասխանատու յուրաքանչյուր անհատ և կառույց, ուշի ուշով հետևում ենք, այսպես կոչված, Հայաստան – Թուրքիա դիվանագիտական և բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների հաստատմանն ուղղված միջազգային - քաղաքական երկամսյա գործընթացին, դրա ամեն մի գործնական քայլին, ըստ այդմ արվող միջազգային և ներպետական քարոզչությանն ու միջոցառումներին, նաև դրանցում ներգրավված բոլոր երկրների պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից ասված յուրաքանչյուր խոսքին ու ժեստին, մտահոգության ու լրջության, գոհունակության ու բուռն ոգևորության դրսևորումներին, որոնք ոչ պակաս ճշտությամբ բացահայտում են այդ երկրների ու միջազգային կառույցների կողմից մեր երկրի նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, որդեգրած և իրականացվող քաղաքականությունը, եթե, իհարկե, բացառենք երկրների պետապարատների ազդեցության գործոնը:
ՎՍՏԱՀ ԵՆՔ, որ 2009-ի հոկտեմբերի 10-ի Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման արարողության բոլոր գործող անձինք լավ ծանոթ էին դրանց տեքստին, մասնագիտորեն հասկանում էին դրանցում գրված յուրաքանչյուր բառի, ստորակետի, վերջակետի բուն իմաստը, ինչպես և դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններում ու միջազգային իրավական դաշտում դրանց հնարավոր բացասական բոլոր հետևանքները պատվիրատու երկրների, ինչպես նաև պայմանավորվող կողմերի՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ու Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության համար:
ՈՒՍՏԻ, ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼԻ Է, թե ինչու սույն հարցը չենք տալիս Ձեր երկրների արտաքին քաղաքականությունն իրականացնող գերատեսչությունների ղեկավարներին՝ Հ*իլարի Քլինթոնին, Սերգեյ Լավրովին, Բեռնար Քուշներին, Ահմեդ Դավութօղլուին և Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին*: Քանզի նրանց բոլորի պատասխանը լինելու է այն, որ իրենք կատարում են վերադասի հանձնարարականը՝ իրականացնելով իրենց պետությունների որդեգրած արտաքին քաղաքականությունը:
ՆԵՐՈՂԱՄԻՏ ԵՂԵՔ, որ Ձեզ՝ պետության առաջին դեմքերին, պետք է հիշեցնենք երկրի, ժողովրդի ու պետության ազգային - քաղաքակրթական անվտանգությունը սեփական պետապարատի հնարավոր ոտնձգություններից նույնպես պաշտպանելու անհրաժեշտությունը, ինչպես ներպետական, այնպես էլ միջազգային քաղաքական ոլորտներում: Բայց, կարծում ենք, արժե վերհիշել պատասխանատվությունից մշտապես խուսափող պետապարտի ու նրա «բարի խորհրդատուների» ոչ միայն գոյության, այլև ի չարս գործելու հնարավորության և ունակության մասին:
Բազմաթիվ են տարբեր երկրների պետապարատների կողմից նեգատիվ գործունեության դրսևորումների օրինակները: Հիշենք 1962 թվականը: Կարիբյան ճգնաժամը: Երկբևեռ աշխարհի երկու գերտերությունների՝ ԱՄՆ-ի և ԽՍՀՄ-ի կողմից Երրորդ համաշխարհային միջուկային պատերազմ սկսելու վտանգավոր իրողությունը: Այն դեպքում, երբ ո՛չ Ջոն Քենեդին և ո՛չ էլ Նիկիտա Խրուշչովը, առավել ևս ո՛չ ԱՄՆ-ի և ո՛չ էլ ԽՍՀՄ-ի ժողովուրդները չէին ցանկանում դա: Հայտնի է, որ դա իրենց ժողովուրդների և մարդկության հանդեպ անձնական պատասխանատվությունից զուրկ, նաև ի պաշտոնե պատասխանատվություն չկրող և, սակայն, իրենց վերադասներին Մեծ հանցագործության դրդող, ԱՄՆ-ի և ԽՍՀՄ-ի պետապարատների կողմից տարիների ընթացքում նախապատրաստված ու 1962 թվականին կատարման ծայրակետին հասցված, տարիներ շարունակ խնամքով թաքցված ու լրջագույն բծախնդրությամբ իրականացված գործողության հետևանք էր:
Վերջին պահին միայն, հաշված րոպեների ընթացքում սթափվեցին, ուշքի եկան և՛ Քենեդին, և՛ Խրուշչովը ու հասկացան, թե իրենց իսկ ենթակա պետապարատները ի՜նչպիսի հանցագործության էին ուղղորդում իրենց: Այն ժամանակ համամարդկային մեծ աղետը, մարդկության դեմ ուղղված մեծագույն հանցագործությունը կանխվեց: Մտահոգության խնդիր է, որ չկանխվեցին նույն այդ պետապարատների պատասխան քայլերը՝ Դալլասի կրակոցներն ու Կրեմլի պալատական իշխանափոխությունը: Ցավոք, հաղթեց պետապարատը` ծրագրված հանցագործությունը ցանկացած գնով իրականացնելու նրա հանձնառությունը:

*գ) ԱՆՇՈՒՇՏ,* ցեղասպանություն իրականացրած և ցեղասպանության ենթարկված երկրների՝ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելը միջազգային պրակտիկայում հեշտությամբ լուծվող խնդիրներից չէ:
ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԾԻՔ ԵՆՔ, որ դա դժվարին և ծանր խնդիր է, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ Թուրքիան մարդկության դեմ կատարած իր հանցագործության համար ՄԱԿ-ի Միջազգային դատարանի կողմից արդեն իսկ ենթարկված կլինի պատասխանատվության և դատարանի որոշումով վերացրած կլինի ցեղասպանության հետևանքները, այդ թվում՝ դուրս եկած կլինի ցեղասպանության ենթարկված ժողովրդի՝ հայության Հայրենիքի, Հայաստան երկրի 9/10-րդ մասը կազմող, ցեղասպանության ճանապարհով բռնազավթած տարածքից: Այո՛, նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում ընդամենը դիվանագիտական (առանց «բարի», թե «չար» դրացիության) հարաբերություններ հաստատելը դժվարին, ժամանակ պահանջող խնդիր է: Քանզի արդարության վերականգնումից հետո էլ դեռ ժամանակ է պահանջվելու, որպեսզի թե՛ Հայաստանը և թե՛ միջազգային հանրությունը համոզվեն, որ Թուրքիան այլևս նախկինը չէ ու չունի հանցագործ նկրտումներ Հայաստանի, հայության և այլոց նկատմամբ: Այդ ամբողջ ժամանակահատվածում և դրա ավարտին է, որ կենսականորեն կարևոր է լինելու Միջազգային հանրության և ակնկալիք չունեցող միջնորդ երկրների առաջադիմական առաքելությունը:

*Դ Ի Մ Ո Ւ Մ Ե Ն Ք*
նաև
ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր Քարտուղար *Պան Գի Մունին*, ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի մշտական անդամ երկրներից Չինաստանի Ժողովրդական Հանրապետության նախագահ`* Խու Ձին Տաոյին* և Մեծ Բրիտանիայի վարչապետ` *Գորդոն Բրաունին*

*ԽՆԴՐԵԼՈՎ՝*
1. ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի օրակարգ մտցնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության, ինչպես նաև տարածաշրջանի և աշխարհի այլ երկրների համար լուրջ հետևանքներ ունեցող միջազգային - քաղաքական այս խիստ վտանգավոր գործարքի իրողությունը քննարկելու և այն դատապարտելու հարցերը: Նաև,
2. Միջոցներ ձեռնարկել նմանօրինակ ոտնձգությունները միջազգային քաղաքական պրակտիկայում՝ հենց ծրագրման փուլում, կանխարգելելու համար: Իսկ
3. ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի 15 անդամ երկրներից ՆՐԱՆՑ, ՈՐՈՆՔ ԴԵՄ ԿԼԻՆԵՆ 1-ին և 2-րդ կետերի պահանջներին, առաջարկում ենք իրենց կողմից քննարկման դնել «ՑԵՂԱUՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼԵԼՈՒ ԵՎ ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՏԺԻ ՄԱUԻՆ» 1948թ. Կոնվենցիան չեղյալ հայտարարելու հարցը, որպեսզի միջազգային հանրությունը հստակ կողմնորոշվի, թե այսուհետ ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ, ո՞ր երկրի նկատմամբ, ի՞նչ քաղաքականություն որդեգրի:

Հարգանքով՝

*«Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն
Երևան, 29 սեպտեմբերի, 2009 թ.*

http://oukhtararati.com/haytararutyu...ac-namak-G.php

----------


## Chuk

Վերջապես պրագմատիկ քայլ, հիմա այս պրոտոկոլները չեղյալ կհայտարարվեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammer

> Վերջապես պրագմատիկ քայլ, հիմա այս պրոտոկոլները չեղյալ կհայտարարվեն


Ղարաբաղը մոռացար...

----------


## ministr

Հեսա Պան Գի Մունի ու կներեք արտահայտությանս Խու Ձին Տաոյի քունը չի տանի... պետքա նստեն մտածեն բա էս հայերի հարցը ոնցա լինելու.. սպասի հլա գլոբուսը բերեմ տեսնեմ սրանք առհասարակ ուր են...

Իսկ Օբաման ընդհանրապես անակնկալի ա գալու... կանչելու ա Քլինթոն, ասի - <<Աղչի? Էս ինչեր եմ իմանում? Էս ինչ ես ստորագրել տվել?>>:

Ու ինչ հույս ունեն, թե էդ մարդկանց ոտերինա թե մենք ստեղ սաղ ենք թե մեռած, կամ մեզ 15 թվին մորթել են թե չէ? 

Լավ էլի...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հեսա Պան Գի Մունի ու կներեք արտահայտությանս Խու Ձին Տաոյի քունը չի տանի... պետքա նստեն մտածեն բա էս հայերի հարցը ոնցա լինելու.. սպասի հլա գլոբուսը բերեմ տեսնեմ սրանք առհասարակ ուր են...
> 
> Իսկ Օբաման ընդհանրապես անակնկալի ա գալու... կանչելու ա Քլինթոն, ասի - <<Աղչի? Էս ինչեր եմ իմանում? Էս ինչ ես ստորագրել տվել?>>:
> 
> Ու ինչ հույս ունեն, թե էդ մարդկանց ոտերինա թե մենք ստեղ սաղ ենք թե մեռած, կամ մեզ 15 թվին մորթել են թե չէ? 
> 
> Լավ էլի...


Տրա համար պիտի կարդաս ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի գործունեությունների մասին, ու կհամոզվես, որ լավ էլ հաշվի են նստում:

----------


## ministr

> Տրա համար պիտի կարդաս ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի գործունեությունների մասին, ու կհամոզվես, որ լավ էլ հաշվի են նստում:


Տուրո ջան ի նկատի ունես ահաբեկչությունը? Բայց դա անցյալում էր: Հիմա մի հատ ջրի պիստալետով փխկ  անեն թուրք որևէ դիվանագետի վրա վստահ ես որ մյուս օրը Լիբանանի օրը չենք ընկնի? Գյուլը կհայտարարի բա չիմացաք Ասալան լիքը բազաներ ունի սահմանի վրա տեռորիստական կազմակերպությունա.. ու աշխարհով ով պետքա ձեն հանի? 

Հիմա տեռորիզմով հարց չես լուծի:

----------


## Chuk

> Տրա համար պիտի կարդաս ԱՍԱԼԱ-ի գործունեությունների մասին, ու կհամոզվես, որ լավ էլ հաշվի են նստում:


Մի քիչ սրեմ իրավիճակը. Չե՞ս կարծում,  որ տեռորիստական խմբավորման կամ այդպիսի համարում ունեցող կազմակերպության կոչերն օրենքների պահպանման հետ կապված չեն կարող ուշադրություն արժանանալ ոչ մի լուրջ կառույցի կողմից:

----------

urartu (10.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո ջան ի նկատի ունես ահաբեկչությունը? Բայց դա անցյալում էր: Հիմա մի հատ ջրի պիստալետով փխկ  անեն թուրք որևէ դիվանագետի վրա վստահ ես որ մյուս օրը Լիբանանի օրը չենք ընկնի? Գյուլը կհայտարարի բա չիմացաք Ասալան լիքը բազաներ ունի սահմանի վրա տեռորիստական կազմակերպությունա.. ու աշխարհով ով պետքա ձեն հանի? 
> 
> Հիմա տեռորիզմով հարց չես լուծի:


Նախ նշեմ, որ իրենց գործունեությունը տեռորիզմ չէր: 
Ես չեմ կարա ասեմ թե Թուրքիան ինչ կանի, առանց տրա էլ Թուրքիան շատ բան կարա անի, բայց վստահ եմ, որ եթե իրենք նամակ են գրում, ապա հասցեագրվածների կողմից դա պարզապես նամակ չի դիտարկվում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մի քիչ սրեմ իրավիճակը. Չե՞ս կարծում,  որ տեռորիստական խմբավորման կամ այդպիսի համարում ունեցող կազմակերպության կոչերն օրենքների պահպանման հետ կապված չեն կարող ուշադրություն արժանանալ ոչ մի լուրջ կառույցի կողմից:


Միջազգային հանրության կողմից ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն չի դիտարկվում որպես տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն:
Հիմնականում բոլորն էլ հստակ գիտակցում են, թե ինչի համար է այն ստեղծվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Միջազգային հանրության կողմից ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն չի դիտարկվում որպես տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն:
> Հիմնականում բոլորն էլ հստակ գիտակցում են, թե ինչի համար է այն ստեղծվել:


Այդ դեպքում նախորդ գրառմանս մեջբերածս միտքդ անիմաստ է դառնում  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Նախ նշեմ, որ իրենց գործունեությունը տեռորիզմ չէր: 
> Ես չեմ կարա ասեմ թե Թուրքիան ինչ կանի, առանց տրա էլ Թուրքիան շատ բան կարա անի, բայց վստահ եմ, որ եթե իրենք նամակ են գրում, ապա հասցեագրվածների կողմից դա պարզապես նամակ չի դիտարկվում:


Ներկայումս տեռորիզմի ընկալումը առաջվա համեմատ շատ է փոխվել ու ցանկության դեպքում ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն որակել որպես տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն մեծ ջանքեր չի պահանջի: Հիմա պահանջատեր հանդիսանում է ՀՀ-ն ոչ թե դիմակավոր զինված խմբավորումները: 

Հավատա, էդ հասցեագրվածների համար լրիվ մանուշակագույն ա թե ինչա գրված ու իրենց շատ թանկ ժամանակից կես վայրկյան էլ չեն տրամադրի դրան: Առավելագույնը կհասնի ինչ որ մի չինովնիկի, որն էլ 2 տող կկարդա ու կգնա դոնաթով սուրճ խմելու:

----------

urartu (10.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ներկայումս տեռորիզմի ընկալումը առաջվա համեմատ շատ է փոխվել ու ցանկության դեպքում ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն որակել որպես տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն մեծ ջանքեր չի պահանջի: Հիմա պահանջատեր հանդիսանում է ՀՀ-ն ոչ թե դիմակավոր զինված խմբավորումները: 
> 
> Հավատա, էդ հասցեագրվածների համար լրիվ մանուշակագույն ա թե ինչա գրված ու իրենց շատ թանկ ժամանակից կես վայրկյան էլ չեն տրամադրի դրան: Առավելագույնը կհասնի ինչ որ մի չինովնիկի, որն էլ 2 տող կկարդա ու կգնա դոնաթով սուրճ խմելու:


Ներկայումս աշխարհում ինչ որ բան ոնց ուզում, նենց էլ ընկալում են: Կախված ա արդեն ուժերի հարաբերակցումից: 
ԱՍԱԼԱի վախտով շատ են ցանկացել այն որպես տեռոր ընկալել, բայց չեն կարողացել, որովհետև համապատասխան դատավարությունների ժամանակ, իրենք իրվաբանորեն, օրենքով հակառակն են ապացուցել, և նստել են ոչ թե տեռորի, այլ ուրիշ մի բանի համար:
Մասնավորապես էստեղ՝ http://oukhtararati.com/grqer/6_03.php , կարող ես ծանոթանալ Վան գործողության դատավարության ընթացքին ու վերջնական ճառին:

Իսկ թե հասցեատիրոջ համար ինչ գույնի է էդ նամակը, էդ մենակ հասցեատերը կարա իմանա: Դու քո ենթադրությունն ես անում:  :Smile:  Որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ:

Պարզապես, իրանք միշտ պիտի հիշեն, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը անտեր չէ, որ մենակ ՍՍ-ով, կամ իրա "ընկերներով" չի ավարտվում ամեն ինչ: 
Իսկ եթե նրանց դրա մասին չհիշացնեն պարբերաբար, տարբեր մեթոդներով, կընկնենք, օրինակ, Վրաստանի օրը:

----------


## Chuk

> Պարզապես, իրանք միշտ պիտի հիշեն, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը անտեր չէ, որ մենակ ՍՍ-ով, կամ իրա "ընկերներով" չի ավարտվում ամեն ինչ:


Ես չեմ ուզում «կռիսություն» անել, բայց փաստորեն ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն մեր տե՞րն ա  :Blush:

----------

Kuk (10.11.2009), ministr (10.11.2009), Տրիբուն (11.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ես չեմ ուզում «կռիսություն» անել, բայց փաստորեն ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն մեր տե՞րն ա


Ես զարմանում եմ, որ էդ հարցը տալիս ես, բնականաբար ոչ:
Մեր տերը մենք ենք, իսկ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն այն խմբակցություններից է, որ "կանգնած են մեր մեջքին":

----------


## Chuk

> Ես զարմանում եմ, որ էդ հարցը տալիս ես, բնականաբար ոչ:
> Մեր տերը մենք ենք, իսկ ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն այն խմբակցություններից է, որ "կանգնած են մեր մեջքին":


Բա ես էլ ասում եմ. «Տեսնես մեջքս ինչի՞ ա ցավում»... ասա թող իջնեն էլի, ծանր են: Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես չէի ասել, դու էիր ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Չուկ ջան, հավատում եմ հումոր անելու կարողությանդ, կարիք չկա  :Smile:  :



> Պարզապես, իրանք միշտ պիտի հիշեն, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը անտեր չէ, որ մենակ ՍՍ-ով, կամ իրա "ընկերներով" չի ավարտվում ամեն ինչ:


Ինչքան հասկացա, էս գրառման մեջ ես տեսնում ԱՍԱԼԱ-ին որպես տեր որակելու փաստը, որն արդեն նշել եմ, որ զարմանալի է:
Ինչու՞:
Որովհետև ես նշեցի, որ Հայերը *Անտեր* չեն, ու ոչ մի տեղ չնշեցի, որ նրանց համարում եմ Հայ ժողովուրդի տերը:

----------


## ministr

> Ներկայումս աշխարհում ինչ որ բան ոնց ուզում, նենց էլ ընկալում են: Կախված ա արդեն ուժերի հարաբերակցումից:


Ինչը հեչ մեր օգտին չի: Կյանքն ա տենց ցույց տալիս:




> ԱՍԱԼԱի վախտով շատ են ցանկացել այն որպես տեռոր ընկալել, բայց չեն կարողացել, որովհետև համապատասխան դատավարությունների ժամանակ, իրենք իրվաբանորեն, օրենքով հակառակն են ապացուցել, և նստել են ոչ թե տեռորի, այլ ուրիշ մի բանի համար:
> Մասնավորապես էստեղ՝ http://oukhtararati.com/grqer/6_03.php , կարող ես ծանոթանալ Վան գործողության դատավարության ընթացքին ու վերջնական ճառին:


Առաջներում սեպտեմբերի 11 դեռ չէր եղել, տեռորիզմի բուն քանդելու նպատակով հզոր տերությունները չէին հարձակվում "անցանկալի" երկրների վրա... Վերջիվերջո  ինքնաթիռ նստելուց չէին ստիպում կոշիկ ու գոտի հանել  :Smile:  Ներկայումս թուրք դիվանագետ սպանելը ոչ մի ձևի չի կարող արդարացվել ցանկացած ատյանում, էլ չեմ ասում այլ ահաբեկչական գործողություններ ծավալելը: Տեռորիզմը ներկայումս մարդկության գլխավոր թշնամիներից մեկն է, ու ցանկացած տեռորիզմին նմանվող երևույթ դատապարտվում է խստագույնս` անկախ շարժառիթներից:




> Իսկ թե հասցեատիրոջ համար ինչ գույնի է էդ նամակը, էդ մենակ հասցեատերը կարա իմանա: Դու քո ենթադրությունն ես անում: Որի հետ ես համամիտ չեմ:


Էդ իմ կարծիքն օդերից չի վերցված, այլ դիտարկումներից  :Smile:  




> Պարզապես, իրանք միշտ պիտի հիշեն, որ Հայ Ժողովուրդը անտեր չէ, որ մենակ ՍՍ-ով, կամ իրա "ընկերներով" չի ավարտվում ամեն ինչ:
> Իսկ եթե նրանց դրա մասին չհիշացնեն պարբերաբար, տարբեր մեթոդներով, կընկնենք, օրինակ, Վրաստանի օրը:


Հիշեցնողը միայն ուժն է, ու ոչ ահաբեկչական կամ պարտիզանական ուժը: Վրաստանից շատ առավել չենք....

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև ես նշեցի, որ Հայերը Անտեր չեն, ու ոչ մի տեղ չնշեցի, որ նրանց համարում եմ Հայ ժողովուրդի տերը:


Իսկ քանի որ մեծ մարդիկ ենք ու գիտենք որ կոնտեքստը կարևոր է, արի հասկանանք, որ երբ ԱՍԱԼԱյի մասին ես խոսում ու նրանց նամակի այդքան կարևորությունն ես ցույց տալիս, նվազագույնն անտեղի է անտերության մասին խոսելը, թե չէ գիտես, ապեր, էնքան միամիտ չեմ, որ ԱՍԱԼԱյին մեր տեր կարծեմ կամ էլ մտածեմ, որ դու ես մեր տեր իրանց համարում... չնայած ինչ իմանաս: Ուղղակի էդ կարգի հուզական պոռթկումների ժամանակ արժե նաև մտքի վերլուծական ու տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի մասին չմոռանալ:

----------


## REAL_ist

ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից ճանաչվելա տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ քանի որ մեծ մարդիկ ենք ու գիտենք որ կոնտեքստը կարևոր է, արի հասկանանք, որ երբ ԱՍԱԼԱյի մասին ես խոսում ու նրանց նամակի այդքան կարևորությունն ես ցույց տալիս, նվազագույնն անտեղի է անտերության մասին խոսելը, թե չէ գիտես, ապեր, էնքան միամիտ չեմ, որ ԱՍԱԼԱյին մեր տեր կարծեմ կամ էլ մտածեմ, որ դու ես մեր տեր իրանց համարում... չնայած ինչ իմանաս: Ուղղակի էդ կարգի հուզական պոռթկումների ժամանակ արժե նաև մտքի վերլուծական ու տրամաբանական կառուցվածքի մասին չմոռանալ:


Չուկ ջան, հուզական ոչ մի պոռկում էլ չկա: Ու միտքը տրամաբանական է, ու ես առաջինը չեմ, որ արտահայտում եմ էդպիսի միտք:
Նամակին կարևորություն տալու հարցով: Եթե էդքան անկարևոր լիներ, չէր գրվի էդ նամակը: 
Մինիստր ախպեր



> Ինչը հեչ մեր օգտին չի: Կյանքն ա տենց ցույց տալիս:


Որովհետև մենք էսօր թույլ ենք: Իսկ աշխարհում սո՛ւտ է թե արդարություն կա, ... Կյանքում արդարությունը ուժն է որոշում  :Smile: 



> Առաջներում սեպտեմբերի 11 դեռ չէր եղել, տեռորիզմի բուն քանդելու նպատակով հզոր տերությունները չէին հարձակվում "անցանկալի" երկրների վրա... Վերջիվերջո ինքնաթիռ նստելուց չէին ստիպում կոշիկ ու գոտի հանել Ներկայումս թուրք դիվանագետ սպանելը ոչ մի ձևի չի կարող արդարացվել ցանկացած ատյանում, էլ չեմ ասում այլ ահաբեկչական գործողություններ ծավալելը: Տեռորիզմը ներկայումս մարդկության գլխավոր թշնամիներից մեկն է, ու ցանկացած տեռորիզմին նմանվող երևույթ դատապարտվում է խստագույնս` անկախ շարժառիթներից:


Հա էդ պատկերը կա, բայց ըստ իս, դա էլ հենց պատկեր է...



> Էդ իմ կարծիքն օդերից չի վերցված, այլ դիտարկումներից


Բնականաբար  :Smile:  :




> Հիշեցնողը միայն ուժն է, ու ոչ ահաբեկչական կամ պարտիզանական ուժը: Վրաստանից շատ առավել չենք....


Ճիշտ ես ասում, կան բազմաթիվ ուժի այլ տեսակներ ևս, բայց պարտիզանականն ու ահաբեկչականն էլ ուժի տեսակներ են: 
Նամակն էլ հենց հիշեցման այլ տարբերակներից է:
Իսկ թե որքանով է նամակն արդյունավետ կամ անարդյունավետ, էդ հետո կերևա:
Վրաստանի պահով էլ, ճիշտ ես,...բայց, հաստատ նենց չի, որ ԱՄՆ-ն մեզ ասի հարձակվի ասենք Իրանի վրա, մենք ականջներս կախ հարձակվենք, կամ նման մի այլ բան:
Բայց եկեք թարգենք, ու թեմայում խոսենք թեմայի շրջանակներում:

----------


## Chuk

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը 2009 թ. նոյեմբերի 11-ի ՀԱԿ ՔաղԽորհրդի ընդլայնված նիստում*

Իմ նախորդ ելույթում (18.09.2009) ես խոստացել էի մի այլ առիթով ավելի հանգամանորեն անդրադառնալ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին։ Կարծում եմ, դրանց ստորագրման արդյունքում հստակեցված ներկա իրավիճակը հարմարագույն առիթն է այդ խոստումը կատարելու համար։ Ես կաշխատեմ զերծ մնալ զգացմունքային գնահատականներից և կատարվածն ու դրա հետևանքները վերլուծել բացառապես քաղաքական տեսակետից։ Ստիպված եմ միայն զգուշացնել, որ ի հեճուկս մամուլի սպասումների, ելույթս ոչ թե ծրագրային է, այլ բացատրական, թեև չեմ ժխտում նաև ծրագրային ելույթի անհրաժեշտությունը։

** * **

և այսպես, հակառակ Հայաստանում և Սփյուռքում ծավալված բողոքի տպավորիչ ցույցերին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, այնուամենայնիվ ստորագրեց խնդրո առարկա վիճահարույց արձանագրությունները՝ ակնհայտորեն ղեկավարվելով ոչ թե պետական կամ ազգային շահերով, այլ արտաքին աշխարհում լեգիտիմություն ձեռքբերելու և սեփական իշխանությունը պահպանելու նպատակով։ Հայ և թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցում նրա դրսևորած անհարկի զիջումը բավական է այս պնդումը անառարկելի համարելու համար, քանի որ որևէ այլ նկատառումով դա ուղղակի անհնար է բացատրել։ Զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա. կար ժամանակ, երբ հայ թագավորները, համապատասխան ծառայությունների դիմաց, իշխանության տվչություն (ինվեստիտուրա) էին ստանում արաբներից, կար ժամանակ՝ մոնղոլներից, այժմ էլ ահա, Սարգսյանը տվչություն է ստանում Արևմուտքից։

Արդարությունը պահանջում է նշել, սակայն, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը միայնակ չիրագործեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման ծրագիրը։ Այդ հարցում նրան անվերապահ աջակցություն ցուցաբերեցին՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետական, Օրինաց Երկիր և Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունները, Հայոց եկեղեցու գերագույն հոգևոր խորհուրդը՝ առաջնորդությամբ Գարեգին Բ կաթողիկոսի, ՀՀ նախագահին առընթեր Հանրային խորհուրդը՝ Վազգեն Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ, Ամերիկայի Հայկական համագումարը՝ նախագահությամբ Հրայր Հովնանյանի, Հայ բարեգործական ընդհանուր միությունը՝ պատվո նախագահությամբ Լուիզ-Սիմոն Մանուկյանի, ՀՀ Գիտությունների ակադեմիայի նախագահությունը՝ գլխավորությամբ Ռադիկ Մարտիրոսյանի, Հայաստանի քրեաօլիգարխիկ տնտեսական վերնախավը՝ հանձինս բոլոր մականունավոր հայտնի դեմքերի, Պետական բուհերի ռեկտորները՝ ի դեմս Արամ Սիմոնյանի, Սուրեն Զոլյանի և մյուսների, և վերջապես, ողջ նոմենկլատուրային մտավորականությունը՝ Զորի Բալայանի, Սոս Սարգսյանի, Պերճ Զեյթունցյանի, Ռուբեն Գևորգյանցի և այլոց լուռ համաձայնությամբ։ Հատկանշական է, սակայն, որ նշածս կազմակերպությունների ու խավերի ներկայացուցիչներից ոչ ոք, բացի հատուկենտ Հանրապետականներից, քաջություն չունեցավ անհատապես պաշտպանելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի որդեգրած քաղաքականությունը, այլ փոքրոգաբար պատսպարվեց անձնական պատասխանատվություն չպահանջող կոլեկտիվ սատարումների և հայտարարությունների ետևում։ Բոլորը, փաստորեն, լքեցին ու մենակ թողին իրենց նախագահին։ Ոչ մի նախարար, ոչ մի ակադեմիկոս, ոչ մի ռեկտոր, ոչ մի օլիգարխ և ոչ մի մտավորական անձամբ չկանգնեց նրա կողքին։

Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատներին, ապա որպես այդպիսիք, տարբեր նկատառումներով ու դրսևորումներով, հանդես եկան սփյուռքահայ զանգվածները, Մեծի տանն Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսությունը, Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը, Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը, Սոցիալ-Դեմոկրատ Հնչակյան կուսակցությունը, Ժառանգությունը, Նոր Ժամանակները, Միացում և Սարդարապատ հասարակական շարժումները, Ռամկավար-Ազատական կուսակցության որոշ թևեր, Դաշնակցության հրապարակային միջոցառումներին միացած շուրջ մեկ տասնյակ մանր կազմակերպություններ, ինչպես նաև մի քանի անհատ քաղաքական գործիչներ կամ քաղաքագետներ՝ Վարդան Օսկանյան, Տիգրան Թորոսյան, Անդրանիկ Թևանյան, Արամ Ամատունի, Հակոբ Բադալյան և այլք։ Հարկ է նկատի ունենալ, սակայն, որ ընդդիմախոս ճամբարը, առերևույթ ընդհանրությամբ հանդերձ, ի հայտ բերեց մոտեցումների մի սկզբունքային տարբերություն՝ մոտեցումներ, որոնցից մեկի կրողը Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն է, իսկ մյուսինը՝ մնացյալ բոլոր թվարկված ուժերը։ Այս հանգամանքն առաջացրեց որոշ թյուրըմբռնումներ ու անհասկացողություններ, որոնք կարոտ են հստակ պարզաբանումների։

Մինչ այդ, սակայն, անհրաժեշտ է նշել, որ հստակ սահմանազատված այս երկու ճամբարներից բացի, եղավ նաև անտարբերների մի հսկայական զանգված, որն ընդհանրապես որևէ կերպ չարձագանքեց հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին, ինչպես չի արձագանքում նաև Ղարաբաղյան կարգավորման վտանգավոր զարգացումներին։ Որքան էլ տխուր ու մտահոգիչ, այս երևույթը, սակայն, զարմանալի չէ, քանի որ սեփական իշխանություններից ճնշված, իրավազրկված, կեղեքված ու սովորական գոյաքարշության դատապարտված ժողովրդից չի կարելի հայրենասիրական պոռթկում սպասել։ Ընդ որում, նշված երևույթը, որը գիտականորեն ուսումնասիրված է, հատուկ է ոչ միայն մեզ, այլև բոլոր մնացյալ ժողովուրդներին։ Այն բազմիցս դրսևորվել է պատմության մեջ և եղել շատ պետությունների ու նույնիսկ կայսրությունների կործանման պատճառներից մեկը։ Հասարակության անտարբերությունն, անշուշտ, առայժմ ձեռնտու է իշխանություններին, և պետք է, առաջին հերթին, անհանգստացնի ընդդիմությանը։ Բայց վերջին հաշվով, այդ անտարբերությունը շրջվելու է իշխանությունների դեմ։ Երբ որևէ վճռական պահի նրանք կարիքն ունենան հասարակության աջակցության, այդ աջակցությունը չեն ստանալու։ Սակայն սա, թեև չափազանց կարևոր, բայց միանգամայն առանձին հարց է, որը դուրս է մեր քննության բուն առարկայից՝ ընդդիմադիր ճամբարի դիրքորոշումների գնահատականից։

** * **

Ըստ այդմ, անզեն աչքով իսկ նկատելի է, որ ի տարբերություն Կոնգրեսի, որը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին ընդդիմացավ ռեալ քաղաքականության դիրքերից, մյուս ուժերը խնդիրը տեղափոխեցին գաղափարախոսական հարթություն, այսինքն՝ Հայ դատի ոլորտ, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի ռեալ քաղաքականության և մեր երկրի իրական շահերի հետ։ Կոնգրեսն արտահայտեց երկու հստակ առարկություն, որոնցից մեկը վերաբերում է Ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնող պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, մյուսը՝ արձանագրությունների վավերացման պայմանին, որը Թուրքիայի համար հնարավորություն է ստեղծում Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը պայմանավորել Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծմամբ։ Ի տարբերություն Կոնգրեսի, Հայդատականություն դավանող քաղաքական ուժերը նշված առարկություններին գումարեցին նաև հայ-թուրքական ընդհանուր սահմանի ամրագրման անընդունելիության, Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ու հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքների ճանաչման, ինչպես նաև արևմտահայության կրած նյութական վնասների փոխհատուցման հարցերը։

Այսպիսով, այդ ուժերը տպավորություն ստեղծեցին, թե իբր հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատության հարցում Կոնգրեսը պասիվություն ու անսկզբունքայնություն է դրսևորում, և միայն իրենք են լրջորեն պայքարում Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարած «ազգակործան» քաղաքականության դեմ։ Այնինչ իրականում, իրենց առաջ քաշած իռացիոնալ պահանջներով, նրանք մի կողմից անլրջացրին արձանագրությունների պարունակած ամենավտանգավոր դրույթի՝ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման մերժելիության փաստարկը, մյուս կողմից՝ մեծագույն ծառայություն մատուցեցին Սերժ Սարգսյանին, ակամա բարձրացնելով վերջինիս միջազգային վարկը։ Հակառակ հայաստանյան և մանավանդ սփյուռքյան ցույցերում կրած անձնական նվաստացումներին, Սարգսյանը ազգայնական հիստերիայի շնորհիվ միջազգային ասպարեզում անսահմանորեն ուժեղացրեց իր դիրքերը, աշխարհին ներկայանալով որպես 21-րդ դարին արժանի իրատես ու վճռական պետական գործիչ, որը պատրաստ է հանուն իր սկզբունքների դիմել համարձակ ու ոչ ամբոխահաճ իրագործումների։ Ամենևին պատահական չէ, հետևաբար, որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից անմիջապես հետո նա ճանաչվեց «շաբաթվա ևրոպացի», որից դեպի Նոբելյան մրցանակ մի քայլ է մնում, և այդ քայլը հայտնի է բոլորին։

Ծայրահեղ ազգայնականները, մանավանդ Դաշնակցությունը, իրենց անհարմար վիճակի մեջ են դնում նաև մի այլ առումով, այն է՝ մի կողմից պաշտպանելով առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունների հաստատման սկզբունքը և դրա հիման վրա բողոքելով Թուրքիայի ներկայացրած նախապայմանների դեմ, մյուս կողմից՝ վերջինիս առջև սեփական նախապայմանները դնելով։ Մերկապարանոց չթվալու համար հարկ եմ համարում մի ընդարձակ մեջբերում կատարել «ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի կազմակերպության գործունեության ուղենիշերը» վերնագիրը կրող փաստաթղթից (23.10.2009թ.), որում այդ մասին բառացիորեն ասված է հետևյալը. «Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև բնականոն հարաբերություններ հաստատելու համար նախադրյալներ կարող են ստեղծվել միայն Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու և հատուցման պատրաստակամություն դրսևորելու, ինչպես նաև թուրք-ադրբեջանական միասնական հակահայկական քաղաքականությունը դադարեցնելու դեպքում։ Պատմական այս շրջափուլում առանց նախապայմանների երկկողմ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու գործընթաց սկսելը չափազանց լուրջ և պատասխանատու քայլ է և Հայաստանի կողմից միակ զիջումը պետք է հանդիսանա։ ...ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պետք է անհրաժեշտ դիմակայություն ապահովի թուրք-ադրբեջանական տանդեմի հակահայկական ծրագրերին և առաջնորդվի հետևյալ սկզբունքներով. -Թուրքիայի կողմից ներկայացվող նախապայմանները գնահատել որպես անօրինական և մեր ազգային արժանապատվությունը վիրավորող. -Բացառել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման առկա գործընթացների փոխկապակցումը, ինչը կհանգեցնի Հայ Դատի ամբողջական փաթեթի անթույլատրելի տրոհման. -Չկնքել որևէ պայմանագիր, որով կարող է ուժը կորցված ճանաչվել կամ վերացվել ԱՄՆ նախագահ Վուդրո Վիլսոնի իրավարար վճռի միջազգային իրավական նշանակությունը. -Մինչև բովանդակ հայ ժողովրդի անժամանցելի իրավունքների վերականգնումը ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգի անքակտելի մասը պետք է կազմեն Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և փոխհատուցման հարցերը. -Բացառել Հայոց ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը թուլացնող որևէ գործողություն՝ այդպիսով ի չիք դարձնելով ուրացման թուրքական քաղաքականության փորձերը»։

Մարդ կարող է ուղղակի թևաթափ լինել քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունեցող և հակասություններով լի այս բառակույտից։ Եթե խնդիրը չվերաբերեր մի այնպիսի լուրջ թեմայի, ինչպիսին հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցումն է, ապա կարելի էր կարծել, թե մենք գործ ունենք ոչ թե կուսակցական ծրագրի, այլ քաղաքական պամֆլետի հետ։ Այդուհանդերձ, որքան էլ խրթին ու հակասական, ասվածի իմաստը չափազանց պարզ է. ըստ Դաշնակցության՝ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունները պետք է կառուցի այնպիսի պայմանագրի հիման վրա, որը չբացառի ապագայում վերջինիս առջև Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և տարածքային ու նյութական փոխհատուցման պահանջներ դնելու հնարավորությունը։ Տրված լինելով, որ Թուրքիան երբեք չի համաձայնի նման պայմանների, հետևաբար, նույնքան պարզ է նաև այս դիրքորոշման նպատակը, այն է՝ ամեն ինչ անել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը վիժեցնելու համար, որքան էլ Դաշնակցությունը պնդի, թե «դեմ չէ և երբեք էլ դեմ չի եղել Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հարաբերությունների բնականոնացմանը» (ՀՅԴ առաջարկած փոփոխությունները, Երևան 2009, էջ 2)։ Դաշնակցության և հայդատական մյուս ուժերի պատկերացմամբ՝ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները պետք է բնականոնացվեն ոչ թե փոխզիջումների ու բարի կամքի դրսևորման, այլ Թուրքիայի անվերապահ կապիտուլյացիայի հիման վրա։ Իսկ քանի որ Թուրքիան, կարծես թե, կապիտուլյացիայի մտադրություն չունի, նրանք քաջություն պետք է ունենան բացեիբաց հայտարարելու, որ ընդհանրապես դեմ են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը։ Վերջիվերջո, ինչների՞ս է պետք այդ կարգավորումը, եթե Վարդան Օսկանյանի հանճարեղ դատողությամբ՝ Հայաստանը դեռ հարյուր տարի էլ կարող է զարգանալ շրջափակումների պայմաններում։

Բացի այս ամենից, Հայդատական ուժերի առնվազն մի մասի պահվածքն անլուրջ ու խոցելի է նաև պարկեշտության առումով։ Բոլորովին անհասկանալի է, օրինակ, թե ինչ իրավունքով է Դաշնակցությունը բողոքում հայ-թուրքական ներկա սահմանների դեմ, երբ ինքն է Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով գծել այդ սահմանները։ Կամ ինչպե՞ս է Թուրքիայից պահանջում ճանաչել հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքները, երբ նույն այդ պայմանագրով հրաժարվել է Սևրի դաշնագրից։ Ասվածը հավասարապես վերաբերում է Վարդան Օսկանյանին։ Ինչո՞ւ է, հանկարծ, նա հիշել Արևմտահայաստանն ու հայրենի Մարաշը, երբ իր պաշտոնավարության շրջանում որևէ կերպ չարձագանքեց Թուրքիայից հողային պահանջներ չունենալու մասին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արած հայտարարությանը, չասաց, որ դա դավաճանություն է, որ դրանով ոտնահարվում են հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքները և այլն։ Հետևաբար, Դաշնակցությունն ու Օսկանյանն ո՞ւմ պիտի հավատացնեն, որ իրենց այսօրվա պահվածքն անկեղծ է ու միտված չէ էժան քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ շահելուն։ Թերևս ավելորդ չէ նշել, որ հասարակության մեծամասնության համոզմամբ, անկեղծություն չի բուրում նաև Դաշնակցության Հայաստանի կազմակերպության ձևական բողոքի ցույցերից և հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման պատասխանատվությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանի փոխարեն Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի ուսերին բարդելու համառ ձգտումից։



*շարունակելի*

----------

REAL_ist (11.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*



Վերջապես, Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմ ուղղված հայդատական քննադատությունն անտեղի է նաև պատմական ճշմարտության տեսակետից։ Արդարացի չէ նրա գործած բազմաթիվ մեղքերին նաև չգործած մեղքեր գումարել։ Սարգսյանը չէ, որ առաջինն է ճանաչել հայ-թուրքական ներկայիս սահմանը - նրանից առաջ դա արել են դաշնակները և բոլշևիկները՝ Ալեքսանդրապոլի և Ղարսի պայմանագրերով։ Նա չէ, որ հրաժարվել է Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ տարածքային նկրտումներից - դա արել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը։ Նա չէ, որ Թուրքիայից պահանջելով ճանաչել Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը, ի պատասխան ստացել է պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու առաջարկը - այդ բանն արել են Քոչարյանն ու Վարդան Օսկանյանը։ Նա չէ, որ Ղարաբաղը դուրս է մղել կարգավորման գործընթացից - դա եղել է Քոչարյանի, Օսկանյանի և Արկադի Ղուկասյանի սև գործը։ և վերջիվերջո, Սարգսյանը չէ, որ «նվաճել է» Մադրիդյան սկզբունքները - դրանք նա ժառանգել է Քոչարյանից ու Օսկանյանից։ Այս հարցերում Սարգսյանը պատասխանատու է միայն այնքանով, որքանով մաս է կազմել Քոչարյանի վարչակազմին, ընդ որում ոչ ավելի, քան վերջինիս մաս կազմած կամ նրան սատարած մնացյալ ուժերը, որոնցից ոմանք այսօր փորձում են ընդդիմություն խաղալ և այդկերպ խուսափել պատասխանատվությունից։

** * **

Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների քննադատության հարցում Կոնգրեսի պասիվության կամ անսկզբունքայնության վերաբերյալ տպավորությունն, արդ, բխում է վերջինիս դիրքորոշումը Հայդատականների ավելի սուր ու արմատական թվացող դիրքորոշման հետ համեմատության մեջ դնելու խաբուսիկ հանգամանքից։ Խաբուսիկ՝ առաջին հերթին այն տարրական ճշմարտությունը անուշադրության մատնելու պատճառով, որ քաղաքականության մեջ արժեքավորը ոչ թե սուրն ու արմատականն է, այլ արդյունավետն ու բանականը։ Ինչ էլ Կոնգրեսի մասին մտածեն, լինելով խիստ ռացիոնալ քաղաքական շարժում, վերջինս չէր կարող միանալ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման առթիվ ծավալված ազգայնական հիստերիային և դրանով նպաստել միջազգային ասպարեզում Սերժ Սարգսյանի դիրքերի էլ ավելի ուժեղացմանը։ Անձնապես ես և կոնգրեսականներից շատերը այդ բանը չէինք կարող անել նաև զուտ գաղափարախոսական նկատառումներով, այն է՝ հայդատականության նկատմամբ ունեցած սկզբունքային վերապահումների պատճառով։ Հայ դատը, կամ այլ կերպ՝ պահանջատիրությունը, պետականազուրկ ազգին վայել դավանանք է։ Պետություն ունեցող ազգը պետք է առաջնորդվի բոլորովին այլ կատեգորիաներով։ Ժամանակն է, վերջապես, գիտակցել, որ քաղաքականության և իրավագիտության մեջ պատմական իրավունք հասկացություն գոյություն չունի, և չի կարելի աշխարհի հետ խոսել այդ լեզվով՝ անմեղսունակի վիճակում չհայտնվելու համար։ Միևնույն է, այդ լեզուն հասկացող չկա ու երբեք չի լինելու։ Պատմական իրավունք տերմինը պատկանում է պրոպագանդայի ոլորտին, իսկ պրոպագանդան, որքան էլ կարևոր, չի կարող ու չպետք է փոխարինի քաղաքականությանը։

Ասվեց արդեն, որ Կոնգրեսի համար հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը եղել և մնում է ոչ թե գաղափարախոսական, այլ քաղաքական խնդիր, հետևաբար, ստորագրված արձանագրությունները մենք պարտավոր էինք գնահատել բացառապես քաղաքական հարթության վրա, ինչպես և վարվել ենք։ Ըստ այդմ, ռեալ քաղաքականության տեսակետից՝ մեզ համար արձանագրությունների պարունակած դրույթներից միակ անընդունելին հայ և թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը վերաբերող կետն է։ Ինչո՞ւ ենք մենք առանձնապես կարևորում այդ հարցը։ Որովհետև.

հակառակ պաշտոնական քարոզչության պնդումներին և հավաստիացումներին, այդ հանձնաժողովի քննության գլխավոր, եթե ոչ միակ, առարկան լինելու է Ցեղասպանության հարցը, այլապես նրա ստեղծումը Թուրքիան չէր համարի իր ամենամեծ նվաճումը.դրանով ինքնաբերաբար կասկածի տակ է դրվելու Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը և դադարեցվելու է նրա միջազգային ճանաչման գործընթացը։ Մենք չենք հավատում, անշուշտ, որ Հայոց ցեղասպանությունն անցյալում ճանաչած երկրների խորհրդարանները չեղյալ են հայտարարելու իրենց որոշումները, բայց, դրա հետ մեկտեղ, չենք կասկածում, որ ոչ մի այլ երկիր այլևս նման որոշում չի ընդունելու.դրանով նաև ծանր բարոյա-հոգեբանական հարված է հասցվելու Սփյուռքին, որի ինքնությունը, սուբյեկտիվ ցանկություններից անկախ, ողբերգական հանգամանքների բերմամբ, խարսխված է Ցեղասպանության վրա, թեև ես կնախընտրեի, որ այն խարսխված լիներ Հայոց պետականության հզորացման գաղափարի և համամարդկային արժեքների վրա։

Ո՛ր կողմից էլ հարցը դիտարկելու լինենք, ակնհայտ է դառնում, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը տված համաձայնությամբ, մի այնպիսի աններելի սխալ է գործել, որը թերևս երբևէ հնարավոր չլինի շտկել։ Ընդ որում, սխալն աններելի է ոչ միայն քաղաքական, այլև գործնական առումով։ Եթե պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման նպատակը հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցմանը նպաստելն է, ապա հազիվ-թե ծառայի այդ նպատակին, քանի որ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, այն վերածվելու է անվերջ բանավեճերի թատերաբեմի՝ ավելի ևս խորացնելով երկու ժողովուրդների հակասությունները։ Իսկ եթե հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցում դրսևորած զիջման դիմաց Հայաստանի դիվանագիտությունն ակնկալում է հասնել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը, ապա այդ զիջումը միանգամայն անհարկի է, քանի որ սահմանի բացման հարցը կախված է ոչ թե դրանից, այլ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծումից։ Այսինքն՝ պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծվեր, թե ոչ, միևնույն է, Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորումից հետո կարգավորվելու էին նաև հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, և սահմանը բոլոր դեպքերում բացվելու էր։ Այնպես որ, եթե պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը սովորական առևտրային գործարք էլ համարենք, ապա դա միանգամայն ձախորդ գործարք է կամ գործարք է ոչ թե «հանձնաժողով՝ սահմանի բացման դիմաց», այլ, լավագույն դեպքում, «հանձնաժողով՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի լեգիտիմության ճանաչման դիմաց» բովանդակությամբ։

Ի տարբերություն մյուս քաղաքական ուժերի, որոնք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման առթիվ սկսել են մտահոգություններ արտահայտել հիմնականում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների հրապարակումից հետո (31 օգոստ. 2009), Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն այդ մասին ահազանգել է շատ ավելի վաղ ու բազմիցս։ Վերջին երկու տարվա ընթացքում միայն ես այդ հարցին հանգամանորեն անդրադարձել եմ իմ յոթ տարբեր ելույթներում, առաջին անգամ դեռևս 2007թ. դեկտեմբերի 8-ին (տե՛ս նաև՝ 2008թ. սեպտ. 15; հոկտ. 17; դեկտ. 21; 2009թ. մայիս. 1, մայիս. 15, հունիս. 12)։ Այս փաստերը ես արձանագրում եմ ոչ թե ուրիշներին կշտամբելու նպատակով, այլ ցավով ու կրկին քաղաքական նկատառումներով։ Կարծում եմ, որ եթե մնացյալ քաղաքական ուժերը ժամանակին արձագանքեին Կոնգրեսի հնչեցրած ահազանգերին և կենտրոնանային բացառապես տվյալ խնդրի վրա, նամանավանդ առանց այն պղտորելու պահանջատիրական հարցադրումներով, ապա թերևս հնարավոր լիներ կասեցնել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման վերաբերյալ դրույթի ընդգրկումը։

Բացի պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի վերաբերյալ ունեցած սկզբունքային առարկությունից, Կոնգրեսն, ինչպես արդեն նշվեց, մտավախություն էր արտահայտել նաև խորհրդարանների կողմից հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վավերացման պայմանի առթիվ։ Նման պայմանն ինքնին խնդիր չպիտի հարուցեր, եթե Թուրքիային հնարավորություն չտար վավերացման հարցը կապել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման պահանջի հետ։ Որ այս մտավախությունն անհիմն չէ, հաստատվում է ինչպես թուրքական խորհրդարանում արձանագրությունների վավերացման առթիվ սկսված քննարկումների մթնոլորտով, այնպես էլ այդ երկրի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների անվերջ հայտարարություններով։ Այս ամենից հետո էլ պնդել, թե իբր հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը կապված չէ Ղարաբաղյան խնդրի լուծման հետ, պարզապես անհեթեթություն է։ Ավելին, այդ համառ պնդումները, որոնք անընդհատ հնչում են թե՛ Հայաստանի, թե՛ արևմտյան երկրների դիվանագետների շուրթերից, ճիշտ հակառակն են ապացուցում՝ այն է, որ հայ-թուրքական կնճիռը և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը լուծվելու են փաթեթով։ Դա ես կանխատեսել էի դեռևս 2008թ. հոկտեմբերի 17-ի իմ ելույթում, ավելացնելով նաև, որ «փորձ է արվելու այդ փաթեթում ընդգրկել նաև Ցեղասպանության ուսումնասիրության նպատակով հայ և թուրք պատմաբաններից կազմված հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման հարցը», ինչն այսօր արդեն իրականություն է։




*շարունակելի*

----------

REAL_ist (11.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*շարունակություն*




** * **

Քննարկված հարցերի առթիվ ավելի հստակեցնելու համար Կոնգրեսի դիրքորոշումը, հարկ եմ համարում ևս մեկ անգամ շեշտել մեր կողմից բազմիցս ներկայացված հետևյալ հիմնադրույթները.

Մենք կողմ ենք թե՛ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, թե՛ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շուտափույթ կարգավորմանը, որը հիմնված պետք է լինի փոխզիջման և հավասարակշռվածության սկզբունքների վրա.Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, վճռականորեն դեմ ենք հայ և թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, որը Հայոց ցեղասպանության իրողությունը կասկածի տակ դնելուց բացի, ոչ թե նպաստելու, այլ ընդհակառակը, խանգարելու է հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցմանը.Ղարաբաղի հարցում մեզ համար խնդրահարույց է կարգավորման որևէ ծրագիր, որում հստակեցված չէ խաղաղապահ ուժերի տեղակայման պարագան, սահմանված չէ Լաչինի միջանցքի կարգավիճակը և ամրագրված չեն հանրաքվեի անցկացման պայմանները.Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման բնագավառներում վտանգավոր զարգացումների կասեցման միակ միջոցը իշխանափոխությունն է, որի իրագործումը, սակայն, անհնար է, քանի դեռ այդ բանը չեն գիտակցել բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը և չի հաղթահարվել հասարակության զգալի մասի անտարբերությունն ազգային հարցերի նկատմամբ.Քաղաքական ուժերի ջրբաժանը Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի հարցն է։ Ովքեր դա պահանջում են, իրական ընդդիմություն են, իսկ ովքեր չեն պահանջում՝ իշխանության կողմն են, որքան էլ ձևացնեն, թե իսկապես մտահոգված են նշված անցանկալի զարգացումներով.Իշխանափոխության և Հայաստանում սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնման գործում մենք պատրաստ ենք համագործակցել ցանկացած, այդ թվում՝ ոչ գաղափարակից ուժի հետ, բացառությամբ արտաքին ուժերի։

Որքան ինձ հայտնի է, որևէ այլ քաղաքական ուժ այսպիսի հստակ, իրատեսական և Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի իրական շահերից բխող դիրքորոշում չի արտահայտել։ «Ոչ մի թիզ հող», «ոչ մի զիջում» կամ «ոչ մի հաշտեցում» կարգախոսները, որքան էլ հստակ թվացող, ինձ համար քաղաքական դիրքորոշում չեն և հղի են մեր ժողովրդին ազգային աղետի առջև կանգնեցնելու վտանգով։ Իսկ երբ այդ կարգախոսներն ուղեկցված չեն իշխանափոխության պահանջով, նրանք նաև կեղծ ու փարիսեցիական են։

** * **

Իսկ այժմ տեսնենք, թե ինչ իրադարձություններ են մեզ սպասում առաջիկայում։ Չնայած դժվար է հստակ գուշակություններ կատարել, բայց ինձ հավանական է թվում մոտավորապես հետևյալ սցենարը.

Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանը ձգձգելու է արձանագրությունների վավերացման գործընթացը կամ դրանք վավերացնելու է որոշ վերապահումներով՝ ձգտելով այդ եղանակով խթանել Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շուտափույթ կարգավորումը.

Հայաստանի խորհրդարանը սպասողական դիրք է գրավելու և փորձելու է արձանագրությունների վավերացման խնդրին անդրադառնալ միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ դրանք կվավերացվեն Թուրքիայի կողմից.Այս փակուղային վիճակից դուրս գալու գլխավոր խոչընդոտը համարելով Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը, միջազգային հանրությունը ջանալու է արագացնել վերջինիս հանգուցալուծումը, ինչը բացահայտորեն համընկնում է Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշմանը.Սերժ Սարգսյանը, մատնանշելով հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման առիթով Հայաստանում և Սփյուռքում ծագած սուր հակազդեցությունը, միջնորդներից խնդրելու է որոշ դադար տալ Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ իր համար դժվար կլինի կարճատև ժամանակամիջոցում դիմակայել ևս մի այդպիսի հակազդեցության.Ըմբռնումով մոտենալով Սարգսյանի պատճառաբանությանը՝ միջազգային հանրությունը, սակայն, նրա թուլությունից օգտվելու պահը չկորցնելու համար, մերժելու է այդ խնդրանքը և, ընդհակառակը, Ղարաբաղի հարցում ավելի ևս մեծացնելու է ճնշումները Հայաստանի վրա.

հավանականությամբ, շահագրգիռ ուժերը Հայաստանին հորդորելու են նաև առաջինը վավերացնել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները՝ այն հիմնավորմամբ, որ դրանից հետո Թուրքիայի համար հեշտ չի լինի ձգձգել վավերացման գործընթացը.

Իրերի տրամաբանությամբ՝ մոտակա ամիսներին զարգացումներն ընթանալու են ոչ այնքան հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, որքան Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման ուղղությամբ, որովհետև, վերջին հաշվով, հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման հիմնապայմանը ոչ իսկ Ցեղասպանության կնճիռն է, այլ Ղարաբաղի խնդրի հանգուցալուծումը։

Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, իրավիճակը չափազանց նուրբ է և զգայուն, ինչը մեծ պատասխանատվություն է պահանջում թե՛ իշխանություններից, թե՛ ընդդիմությունից, որոնք հավասարապես կանգնած են բարդագույն խնդիրների առջև։ Բարդությունը մի կողմից՝ կայանում է նրանում, որ ներքաղաքական հակասությունները չխանգարեն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացներին, մյուս կողմից՝ որ այդ գործընթացները զերծ մնան հայության համար վտանգավոր ու անցանկալի զարգացումներից։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մշտապես առաջնորդվել և այսուհետև ևս առաջնորդվելու է պատասխանատվության այս գիտակցությամբ՝ խուսափելով թե՛ անխոհեմ գործողություններից, թե՛ քաղաքական մաքսիմալիզմից, և հաշվի առնելով, առաջին հերթին, պետական շահը։ Դժբախտաբար, նույնը չի կարելի ասել իշխանությունների մասին, որոնք համառորեն չեն ուզում օգտագործել ներքաղաքական խնդիրների լուծման և ազգային համերաշխության կայացման միջոցով Հայաստանի դիրքերն ամրացնելու և արտաքին մարտահրավերները դիմագրավելու ամենաթանկ ռեսուրսը։

Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է հետևյալ առեղծվածը։ Քանի կասկած չկա, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցերում անհարկի զիջումների է գնում՝ օտարներից լեգիտիմություն ստանալու նպատակով, ապա ի՞նչն է նրան խանգարում, այդչափ նվաստանալու փոխարեն, ցանկալի այդ լեգիտիմությունը խնդրել սեփական ժողովրդից և ստիպված չլինել այդպիսի զիջումներ կատարելու։ XVII դարում Թուրքիայում կար մի փառամոլ և իշխանատենչ հոգևորական, Եղիազար Այնթապցի անունով, որը կաշառքի ու խարդավանքների միջոցով հաջողացրել էր հռչակվել թրքահայության կաթողիկոս, ահավոր վտանգի տակ դնելով Հայոց եկեղեցու և հայ ժողովրդի միասնությունը։ Այնժամ Էջմիածնի միաբանները ժողով են գումարում, և դիմելով նրան ասում. «Եղբայր, կաթողիկոս ես ուզում լինել, արի դարձիր Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս, միայն թե ազգի գլխին փորձանք մի՛ բեր ու մի՛ պառակտիր մեր եկեղեցին»։ Եղիազարը համաձայնում է, տասը տարի (1681-1691 թթ.) հանգիստ գահակալում Մայր աթոռ սուրբ Էջմիածնում, և այդպիսով կանխվում է Հայոց եկեղեցուն սպառնացող աղետը։ Հայ ժողովրդի ողջ պատմության մեջ ազգային մտածողության ավելի լայնախոհ ու իմաստուն դրսևորում, քան էջմիածնական միաբանների այս որոշումն է, ինձ հայտնի չէ։ Ինչո՞ւ է Սերժ Սարգսյանին թվում, թե հայ ժողովուրդն ընդունակ չէ, հանուն ազգային նպատակների, ևս մեկ անգամ նման լայնախոհություն և իմաստնություն դրսևորելու։

*11 Նոյեմբեր 2009*

----------

Mephistopheles (12.11.2009), ministr (11.11.2009), Norton (11.11.2009), Rammer (11.11.2009), REAL_ist (11.11.2009), Հայկօ (11.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

> ՀՀ արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգի անքակտելի մասը պետք է կազմեն Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և փոխհատուցման հարցերը.


իրկառավարման ժամանակ չգիտես թե ինչու, հենց ինքն էր այդ հարցը հանել օրակարգից: Հակասւթյունների մի ամբողջ կույտ է այս ելույթը, հիմա ինձ համար ասենք դաշնակների ու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, երկուսն էլ կատարում են անգլիայի թագուհու դերը

----------


## REAL_ist

Հազիվ մարդ գտնվեց, որ սահմանների ճանաչման մասին չխոսաց, իրականությանը ամենամոտ գնահատականն էր արձանագրությունների` իր միակ ակնհայտ հակահայկական կետով` հանձնաժողովով: Բայց հետաքրքիրա, որ Լևոնը իր գնահատականների համար ելնումա նրանից, որ Թուրքիան մինչ Ղարաբաղի հարցի կարգավորումը չի բացի սահմանները, հակառակ դեպքում գնահատականները պետքա վերաիմաստավորվեն:

----------


## Chuk

> իրկառավարման ժամանակ չգիտես թե ինչու, հենց ինքն էր այդ հարցը հանել օրակարգից: Հակասւթյունների մի ամբողջ կույտ է այս ելույթը, հիմա ինձ համար ասենք դաշնակների ու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, երկուսն էլ կատարում են անգլիայի թագուհու դերը


 :LOL: 
Բացեց, կներես:
Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադիր կարդալ, այդ դեպքում, մասնավորապես, կնկատես, որ մեջբերածդ խոսքերը մեջբերում էր ՀՅԴ-ի «ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի կազմակերպության գործունեության ուղենիշերը» վերնագիրը կրող փաստաթղթից (23.10.2009թ.), ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ խոսքերը մեջբերել էր ՀՅԴ տեսակետի աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար: Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը լրիվ այս ոճով ես կարդացել, առանց հասկանալու, թե որտեղ ինչ է ասում, ապա բոլորովին չեմ զարմանում տեսակետիցդ  :Smile:

----------

Rammer (12.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Բացեց, կներես:
> Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ուշադիր կարդալ, այդ դեպքում, մասնավորապես, կնկատես, որ մեջբերածդ խոսքերը մեջբերում էր ՀՅԴ-ի «ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի կազմակերպության գործունեության ուղենիշերը» վերնագիրը կրող փաստաթղթից (23.10.2009թ.), ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ խոսքերը մեջբերել էր ՀՅԴ տեսակետի աբսուրդությունը ցույց տալու համար: Եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը լրիվ այս ոճով ես կարդացել, առանց հասկանալու, թե որտ
> եղ ինչ է ասում, ապա բոլորովին չեմ զարմանում տեսակետիցդ


 :Blush:  oops, բայց մնացածը ճիշտ է :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

> oops, բայց մնացածը ճիշտ է


Անշուշտ քո իրավունքն է այդպես համարել, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ՀՅԴ ու ՀԱԿ մեջ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի կարդալուց հետո տարբերություն (չափազանց մեծ) չես տեսել, ապա
ա) ուշադիր չես կարդացել
բ) բան չես հասկացել
իհարկե չբացառելով «գ» տարբերակի գոյությունը:

----------


## urartu

> Անշուշտ քո իրավունքն է այդպես համարել, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ՀՅԴ ու ՀԱԿ մեջ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթի կարդալուց հետո տարբերություն (չափազանց մեծ) չես տեսել, ապա
> ա) ուշադիր չես կարդացել
> բ) բան չես հասկացել
> իհարկե չբացառելով «գ» տարբերակի գոյությունը:


իր ամբողջ ելույթում, պարոն ԼՏՊ-ը փնովել է սեռժի վարած արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, որ այդ քաղաքականությունը շատ մեծ վտանգ է ներկայացնում մեր ազգային շահերին,  ու դրանից անմիջապես հետոասում է հետեվյալը



> Բարդությունը մի կողմից՝ կայանում է նրանում, որ ներքաղաքական հակասությունները չխանգարեն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացներին, մյուս կողմից՝ որ այդ գործընթացները զերծ մնան հայության համար վտանգավոր ու անցանկալի զարգացումներից։ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մշտապես առաջնորդվել և այսուհետև ևս առաջնորդվելու է պատասխանատվության այս գիտակցությամբ՝ խուսափելով թե՛ անխոհեմ գործողություններից, թե՛ քաղաքական մաքսիմալիզմից, և հաշվի առնելով, առաջին հերթին, պետական շահը։ Դժբախտաբար, նույնը չի կարելի ասել իշխանությունների մասին, որոնք համառորեն չեն ուզում օգտագործել ներքաղաքական խնդիրների լուծման և ազգային համերաշխության կայացման միջոցով Հայաստանի դիրքերն ամրացնելու և արտաքին մարտահրավերները դիմագրավելու ամենաթանկ ռեսուրսը։
> 
> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի է հետևյալ առեղծվածը։ Քանի կասկած չկա, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների և Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման հարցերում անհարկի զիջումների է գնում՝ օտարներից լեգիտիմություն ստանալու նպատակով, ապա ի՞նչն է նրան խանգարում, այդչափ նվաստանալու փոխարեն, ցանկալի այդ լեգիտիմությունը խնդրել սեփական ժողովրդից և ստիպված չլինել այդպիսի զիջումներ կատարելու։ XVII դարում Թուրքիայում կար մի փառամոլ և իշխանատենչ հոգևորական, Եղիազար Այնթապցի անունով, որը կաշառքի ու խարդավանքների միջոցով հաջողացրել էր հռչակվել թրքահայության կաթողիկոս, ահավոր վտանգի տակ դնելով Հայոց եկեղեցու և հայ ժողովրդի միասնությունը։ Այնժամ Էջմիածնի միաբանները ժողով են գումարում, և դիմելով նրան ասում. «Եղբայր, կաթողիկոս ես ուզում լինել, արի դարձիր Ամենայն հայոց կաթողիկոս, միայն թե ազգի գլխին փորձանք մի՛ բեր ու մի՛ պառակտիր մեր եկեղեցին»։ Եղիազարը համաձայնում է, տասը տարի (1681-1691 թթ.) հանգիստ գահակալում Մայր աթոռ սուրբ Էջմիածնում, և այդպիսով կանխվում է Հայոց եկեղեցուն սպառնացող աղետը։ Հայ ժողովրդի ողջ պատմության մեջ ազգային մտածողության ավելի լայնախոհ ու իմաստուն դրսևորում, քան էջմիածնական միաբանների այս որոշումն է, ինձ հայտնի չէ։ Ինչո՞ւ է Սերժ Սարգսյանին թվում, թե հայ ժողովուրդն ընդունակ չէ, հանուն ազգային նպատակների, ևս մեկ անգամ նման լայնախոհություն և իմաստնություն դրսևորելու։


ասա ինձ, ինչ եզրահանգման կարելի է գալ այս ամենից, իսկ դաշնակների հետ նմանությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ 2 էլ իմիտացիա են ստեղծում, մեկը արտաքին գործերի նախարարի հրաժարականի տեսքով, մյուսն էլ իբր ժողովրդի շահերից ելնելով, իրականում Սեռժի

----------


## Chuk

> 2 էլ իմիտացիա են ստեղծում, մեկը արտաքին գործերի նախարարի հրաժարականի տեսքով, մյուսն էլ իբր ժողովրդի շահերից ելնելով, իրականում Սեռժի


Խիստ ծանոթ տեսակետ ա  :Smile: 
Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ելույթը բավական մանրամասն քո տեսակետը ոչնչացնում է իրականում, ցույց տալով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն արկածախնդիր ուժ չէ, ով իմիտացիոն, պոպուլիստական գործողություններ կանի՝ վտանգելով պետությունը: Որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ի համար մեր պետությունը գերակա արժեք է:

Ինչևէ, խոսակցությունը բերվում է, նորից ու նորից, այսպես կոչված «ակտիվ գործողությունների» պակասին: Այս օրերին ու այս ընթացքում շատերն են բողոքում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ակտիվ գործողություններ չի անում, այդ թվում նաև ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհներից ու նրա կազմում գտնվողներից շատերը, բայց սուր տեսողություն պետք չի ունենալ նկատելու համար, որ այդ մեղադրանքն առաջին հերթին հենց իշխանական ճամբարից է հնչում՝ վայնասունի տեսքով, մեղադրականի տեսքով, ու հենց միայն սա էլ բավական է հասկանալու համար, որ ՀԱԿ-ի այդ առերևույթ ակտիվությունը հենց կլիներ Սերժին օգտակար, նրան շղարշող, հերոսացնող: Բայց ես էս մասին ծավալվել ներկայումս չեմ պատրաստվում հասարակ պատճառով. այդ ամենը ելույթի ժամանակ բավական մատչելի տեսքով բացատրել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ու նրանից լավ այդ ամենը քեզ բացատրել չեմ կարող  :Smile: 

Անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը ոչ թե մակերեսորեն կարդալ, այլ խորությամբ:

----------

Rammer (12.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

> իմիտացիոն, պոպուլիստական գործողություններ կանի՝ վտանգելով պետությունը: Որովհետև ՀԱԿ-ի համար մեր պետությունը գերակա արժեք է:


կներես բայց չեմ հասկանում դրա խորությունը, սկզբում նա ասում է հայ-թուրք պայմ. դա մեր ազգի շահերից չէ, կապված է Ղարաբաղի հետ, պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի հետ, ու այդ ամենը խիստ հակասում է մեր պետության շահերին, հետո ասում է դրա հակառակը, որպեսզի չթուլացնենք մեր երկրի դիրքերը, ոչ մի ձեն չենք հանի, ստեղ հակասություն է ստացվում, եթե դու ասում ես որ էդ գործընթացը վտանգե մեր համար, հարց է առաջանում- ինչու չես կանխում դա, ոնց փորձում են անել թուրք ընդիմադիրները



> Այս օրերին ու այս ընթացքում շատերն են բողոքում, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ակտիվ գործողություններ չի անում, այդ թվում նաև ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհներից ու նրա կազմում գտնվողներից շատերը, բայց սուր տեսողություն պետք չի ունենալ նկատելու համար, որ այդ մեղադրանքն առաջին հերթին հենց իշխանական ճամբարից է հնչում՝ վայնասունի տեսքով, մեղադրականի տեսքով, ու հենց միայն սա էլ բավական է հասկանալու համար, որ ՀԱԿ-ի այդ առերևույթ ակտիվությունը հենց կլիներ Սերժին օգտակար, նրան շղարշող, հերոսացնող


այսպես որ առաջնորդվենք, ուրեմն սեռժի ու իրա նմանների համար, ոչ  մի պռոբլեմ չի լինի, շատ էլ լավ վիճակ է, մեկ էլ ընդդիմությունը երկրի շահերից ելնելով ձայն չի հանի, էլ ինչի ենք բողոքում

----------

davidus (12.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> իրկառավարման ժամանակ չգիտես թե ինչու, հենց ինքն էր այդ հարցը հանել օրակարգից: Հակասւթյունների մի ամբողջ կույտ է այս ելույթը, հիմա ինձ համար ասենք դաշնակների ու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, երկուսն էլ կատարում են անգլիայի թագուհու դերը


Խնդրում եմ ներկայացրու այդ հակասությունները: Մեջբերումներ արա և ապացուցիր, որ այստեղ հակասություններ կան:

----------


## Chuk

> ոչ մի ձեն չենք հանի, ստեղ հակասություն է ստացվում, եթե դու ասում ես որ էդ գործընթացը վտանգե մեր համար, հարց է առաջանում- ինչու չես կանխում դա, ոնց փորձում են թուրք ընդիմադիրները


Ախր ո՞նց չեք հոգնում նույն բանը կրկնել տալուց, չեմ հասկանում  :Smile: 
Լավ, ոչինչ:
Ուրեմն ինչպես նախկինում, էս ելույթում ևս Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բացատրել է, բավական մատչելի, որ էս պահին մեր ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում դա կանխելու համար, հակառակը, էն ակտիվությունը, որը կկարողանանք ցուցադրել, կնպաստի ընդամենը Սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիցմանը ու առաջադեմ համարվելուն, հերոսացմանը:

ՀԱԿ-ը սրա լուծումն էլ է առաջարկում. հասարակության զարթնում, մյուս ուժերի միավորում (անշուշտ հիմա որոշ ընդդիմախոսներ կայրվեն հերթական անգամ իրենց տեսակետը կրկնելու ցանկությունից, որ հասարակության ակտիվացման համար պետք է, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ակտիվանա ու կընկնենք *թվացյալ* շրջապտույտի մեջ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ հստակ ա, որ ՀԱԿ ակտիվացումը կբերի վերը նշված պրոբլեմներին, իսկ հասարակության աստիճանաբար զարթնելու այլ ճանապարհներ՝ կան):

Արտաքուստ կարող է թվալ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը թողնում է «ինչ լինում է՝ լինի»-ի, որն իրականության հետ ամենափոքր եզրն անգամ չունի: ՀԱԿ-ն, ի տարբերություն անիմաստ աղաղակող կառույցների ու ուժերի, ինչպես նաև գործիչների, *քաղաքական* կառույց է, որը գործում է, ոչ թե տվյալ պահի պահանջմունքը թվացյալ բավարարելու, այլ պրագմատիկ լուծումներ գտնելու ու դրանք իրականացնելու ուղղությամբ: ՀԱԿ-ն այս պահին էլ զբաղված է իր ուժերի նորոգմամբ, արմատների առավել ամուր խարսխմամբ, ինչպես նաև ձեռքը դրել է քաղաքական բոլոր պրոցեսների զարկերակին (ի դեպ այս համապարփակ վերլուծությունն  էլ հերթական ապացույցն է, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ու նրա ղեկավարի աչքից ոչ մի բան չի վրիպում) հնարավոր պահին ճիշտ քայլեր անելու համար: 

Այնպես որ ընդամենը ունես երկու տարբերակ.
ա) Շարունակել ՀԱԿ-ին հայհոյել ու նույնականացնել ՀՅԴ-անման կեղծ կառույցների հետ շեղվելով իրականությունից,
բ) Զինվել համբերությամբ, գիտակցել որ ՀԱԿ-ն այն ուժն է, որ կարող է լուծել խնդիրները, քո լուման ներդնել այդ գործընթացում  :Smile: 

Ընտրության իրավունքը յուրաքանչյուրինս է:

----------


## urartu

> Ուրեմն ինչպես նախկինում, էս ելույթում ևս Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բացատրել է, բավական մատչելի, որ էս պահին մեր ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում դա կանխելու համար, հակառակը, էն ակտիվությունը, որը կկարողանանք ցուցադրել, կնպաստի ընդամենը Սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիցմանը ու առաջադեմ համարվելուն, հերոսացմանը:


բայց առանց ծուխի կրակ չի լինում, եթե նստենք թաղտին սպասենք բախտին, դրանից բան դուրս չի գա, ռեսուրսի ստեղծման համար պայման է հարկավոր, ինքը իրեն երբեք չի ստեղծվի, ինչու այդ նույն ռեսուրսը, ընտրություններից հետո կար, իսկ հիմա, ոչ, ուր կորան էտ մարդիկ, որոնք հազարներով գալիս ու կանգնում էին էտ հրապարակում, հո նրանք սեռժական չդարձան, պարզապես ՀԱԿ իր ռեսուրսա սպասողական քաղաքականությամբ, այդ մարդկանց աչքից ընկավ, արի համաձայնենք, որ մեր հասարակությանը 3 ուժ է պետք, որը կմիավորի նրա բոլոր  անդամներին

----------


## davidus

> Ուրեմն ինչպես նախկինում, էս ելույթում ևս Տեր-Պետրոսյանը բացատրել է, բավական մատչելի, որ էս պահին մեր ռեսուրսները չեն բավարարում դա կանխելու համար, հակառակը, էն ակտիվությունը, որը կկարողանանք ցուցադրել, *կնպաստի ընդամենը* Սերժի արտաքին *լեգիտիցմանը* ու առաջադեմ համարվելուն, հերոսացմանը:


Չուկ ջան... եթե դժվար չի, մի երկու բառով կասես թե հակի գործողությունները էտ  ոնց պիտի նպաստեն սերժի լեգիտիմացմանը???

----------


## Kuk

> Չուկ ջան... եթե դժվար չի, մի երկու բառով կասես թե հակի գործողությունները էտ  ոնց պիտի նպաստեն սերժի լեգիտիմացմանը???


Արտաքին լեգիտիմացմանը:

----------


## urartu

> Խնդրում եմ ներկայացրու այդ հակասությունները: Մեջբերումներ արա և ապացուցիր, որ այստեղ հակասություններ կան:


http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1156
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1158

----------


## davidus

> Արտաքին լեգիտիմացմանը:


Թեկուզ..... և ոնց???

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1156
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1158


Ոչ մի տրամաբանական բան չկար տվածդ լինկերում, արդեն կարադացել էի դրանք, ու դրանք կարդալուց հետո էի հարցս ուղղել: Ասել ա, որ նպաստավոր չեն, ու հիմա չի ասում, որ նպաստավոր են, ի՞նչ կա ստեղ հակասություն: Ասում ա, որ վատն են, բայց եթե մենք հիմա դնենք ճնշենք, էլ ավելի վատը կլինի, դրա համար չենք ճնշում, որ էլ ավելի վատին չհասցնենք, առաջնորդվում ենք պետական շահով: Սպասում եմ, որ ցույց տաս այդ հակասույթւնների մի ամբողջ կույտը, ինչպես դու ասել ես:

----------


## Kuk

> Թեկուզ..... և ոնց???


Կարդացել ե՞ս Չուկի դրածը:

----------


## davidus

> Կարդացել ե՞ս Չուկի դրածը:


ինչ դրած?? ես "խնդրեցի" էլ.... կարճ, մի երկու բառով.... իսկ դու ասում ես Չուկի դրածը կարդա....

----------


## Kuk

> ինչ դրած?? ես "խնդրեցի" էլ.... կարճ, մի երկու բառով.... իսկ դու ասում ես Չուկի դրածը կարդա....


Ես կարդացել եմ ու կարծում եմ, որ Լևոնը հենց հնարավորինս հակիրճ էլ ասել ա, չգիտեմ՝ Չուկը կամ մեկ ուրիշը կարո՞ղ ա էլ ավելի հակիրճ ասել, թե ոչ, դրա համար էլ հարցրի՝ կարդացե՞լ ես, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> բայց առանց ծուխի կրակ չի լինում,


Կարդա նույն գրառմանս հաջորդ պարբերությունը (փակագծերի մեջինը): Անշուշտ ես գիտեմ այս «լավ» սովորությունը՝ նյութին մասնակի ծանոթանալու, դիմացինի ասածն ամբողջովին չլսելու սովորությունը, բայց ամեն դեպքում  :Smile: 




> Չուկ ջան... եթե դժվար չի, մի երկու բառով կասես թե հակի գործողությունները էտ  ոնց պիտի նպաստեն սերժի լեգիտիմացմանը???


Երկու բառով

Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին այնքան չի հետաքրքրում այդ հարցը, որ կարդա ելույթը, ապա ես նպատակահարմար չեմ գտնում նրան հակիրճ ներկայացնելու փորձ անելը:

----------


## davidus

> Ես կարդացել եմ ու կարծում եմ, որ Լևոնը հենց հնարավորինս հակիրճ էլ ասել ա, չգիտեմ՝ Չուկը կամ մեկ ուրիշը կարո՞ղ ա էլ ավելի հակիրճ ասել, թե ոչ, դրա համար էլ հարցրի՝ կարդացե՞լ ես, թե՞ չէ:


լինկը տուր...

----------


## Kuk

Ու կարծում եմ, որ եթե ինչ որ մեկը հակիրճ ասի, քո մոտ հարցեր են առաջանալու, որոնց պատասխանելու դեպքում այն ավելի երկար բանավեճի կվերածվի, քան Լևոնի ասածն ա:
ասածս ինչ ա՝ ամենակարճ ճանապարհը միանգամից Լևոնի ասածը կարդալն ա:

----------


## Kuk

> լինկը տուր...


Ի՞նչ լինկ, մի քանի ժամ առաջ ա դրել էս թեմայում, նախորդ էջում ա: 1148, 1149, 1150 գրառումներն ա էս թեմայի:

----------

davidus (12.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Ասում ա, որ վատն են, բայց եթե մենք հիմա դնենք ճնշենք, էլ ավելի վատը կլինի, դրա համար չենք ճնշում, որ էլ ավելի վատին չհասցնենք, առաջնորդվում ենք պետական շահով:


հակասությունը ստացվում է հենց քո գրառումներում, ԼՏՊ-ը ասում է, որ եթե մենք ճնշենք Սեռժին, դրանով իսկ կնպաստենք նրա դիրքերի ամրապնդմանը արեվմոտքի համար, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դա նպաստելու է սեռժի վիճակի վատացմանը, եվ ինչպես դա հասկանանք



> Սպասում եմ, որ ցույց տաս այդ հակասույթւնների մի ամբողջ կույտը, ինչպես դու ասել ես:


ես արդեն ցույց տվել եմ, եվ շատ պարզ կերպով բացատրել

----------


## Kuk

> հակասությունը ստացվում է հենց քո գրառումներում, ԼՏՊ-ը ասում է, որ եթե մենք ճնշենք Սեռժին, դրանով իսկ կնպաստենք նրա դիրքերի ամրապնդմանը արեվմոտքի համար, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դա նպաստելու է սեռժի վիճակի վատացմանը, եվ ինչպես դա հասկանանք
> 
> ես արդեն ցույց տվել եմ, եվ շատ պարզ կերպով բացատրել


Ապեր, տարբեր հարցերի շուրջ Լևոնը տարբեր բաներ ա ասել, ես հիմա մեկը ասեցի, դու դրիր համեմատիր մեկ ուրիշի հետ, ու ասում ե՝ հակասույթւոն: Համ էլ, ես Լևոնի մամլո խոսնակը չեմ, իմ ասածների ու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ բազմաթիվ հակասություններ կարող են լինել, դու իմ ու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ հակասություններ մի փնտրի, դու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ փնտրի, կարծեմ դու Լևոնի ասածների մասին էիր ասում, որ հակասությունների կույտ ա, որտև էդ ժամանակ ես դեռ իմ էդ ասածը չէի ասել:

----------


## davidus

> Կարդա նույն գրառմանս հաջորդ պարբերությունը (փակագծերի մեջինը): Անշուշտ ես գիտեմ այս «լավ» սովորությունը՝ նյութին մասնակի ծանոթանալու, դիմացինի ասածն ամբողջովին չլսելու սովորությունը, բայց ամեն դեպքում


թե ինչքանով փակագծերում գրածը կապ ուներ սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիմացման հետ երևի դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս: երկրորդ, ինչ մասնակի ծանոթանալու մասին ա խոսքը, եթե "սևը երկնագույնի վրա"  գրել ես....



> .....որը կկարողանանք ցուցադրել, կնպաստի ընդամենը Սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիցմանը ու առաջադեմ համարվելուն, հերոսացմանը:


մեկը ես, որ տեսնում եմ օր.  հարևան երկրում ընդդիմությունը ցույցեր ա անում, դրանից հաստատ սահակաշվիլին աչկիս լույսը չի դառնում.... էտ հեքիաթ ա, շատ կներես.. /ըստ իմ համեստ կարծիքի  :Smile:  /




> Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկին այնքան չի հետաքրքրում այդ հարցը, որ կարդա ելույթը, ապա ես նպատակահարմար չեմ գտնում նրան հակիրճ ներկայացնելու փորձ անելը:


հարգելի Չուկ, սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիմացման մասին բացի սերժից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը չի մտածում.... և դու սա հարց ես համարում?? հետո էլ լավ ասեցիր "ելույթը"..ես առանձնապես կյանքիս նպատակ չեմ դարձրել սրա-նրա ելույթները կարդալը ինչ-որ մտացածին ՀԱՐՑԵՐԻ շուրջ... ես քեզ ընդամենը խնդրանքի կարգով բան հարց տվեցի.... 
հետո էլ "ինչ-որ մեկ" չի.....

----------


## Kuk

> հակասությունը ստացվում է հենց քո գրառումներում, ԼՏՊ-ը ասում է, որ եթե մենք ճնշենք Սեռժին, դրանով իսկ կնպաստենք նրա դիրքերի ամրապնդմանը արեվմոտքի համար, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դա նպաստելու է սեռժի վիճակի վատացմանը, եվ ինչպես դա հասկանանք
> 
> ես արդեն ցույց տվել եմ, եվ շատ պարզ կերպով բացատրել


Համ էլ, Լևոնը մի անգամ էլ մեկ այլ առիթով, մեկ այլ ժամանակ, երբ դեպքերն այլ ձևով էին զարգանում, ասել ա մի բան, որը հիմա չի ասի, նույնիսկ կարող է ասել դրա հակառակը, որ դրա հակառակն անելն է ճիշտ հիմա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Լևոնի ասածներն իրար հակասում են: Լևոնն ինչ որ բան ասելիս հաշվի ա առնում, օրինակ՝ տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում դեպքերի զարգացումը, ու մեկ այլ ժամանակահատվածի մասին խոսելիս կարող ա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ասի կամ առաջարկի կամ ճիշտ համարի, էդ եղավ հակասությո՞ւն: Իհարկե՝ ոչ: Ոնց որ ամռանը ասեմ՝ պետքա կարճաթև հագնել, որտև շոգ ա, վեց ամիս հետո ասեմ՝ պետքա երկարթև կուրտկա հագնել, որտև ցուրտ ա, դու սա կհամարես հակասությո՞ւն:

----------


## urartu

> Ոչ մի տրամաբանական բան չկար տվածդ լինկերում, արդեն կարադացել էի դրանք, ու դրանք կարդալուց հետո էի հարցս ուղղել: Ասել* ա*, որ նպաստավոր չեն, ու հիմա չի աս*ում*, որ նպաստավոր են, ի՞նչ կա ստեղ հակասություն: Ասում *ա*, որ վատն են, բայց եթե մենք հիմա դնենք ճնշենք, էլ ավելի վատը կլինի, դրա համար չենք ճնշում, որ էլ ավելի վատին չհասցնենք, առաջնորդվում ենք պետական շահով: Սպասում եմ, որ ցույց տաս այդ հակասույթւնների մի ամբողջ կույտը, ինչպես դու ասել ես:


ստեղ ինչքան հասկացա գրված է  երրորդ դեմքով, ու մեկնաբանվում է ԼՏՊ-ի խոսքերը, սրան ինչ կասես

----------


## Chuk

> թե ինչքանով փակագծերում գրածը կապ ուներ սերժի արտաքին լեգիտիմացման հետ երևի դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս: երկրորդ, ինչ մասնակի ծանոթանալու մասին ա խոսքը, եթե \"սևը երկնագույնի վրա\" գրել ես....


Մեջբերումներս սխալ էին ստացվել, շտկեցի: Գրառմանս այդ հատվածը պատասխան էր Urartu-ին:

Գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածին նախընտրում եմ չանդրադառնալ, նույն շրջապտույտով հարյուրերորդ անգամ չանցնելու համար, միայն նշեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները անկախ ցանկացած վերաբերմունքից անհնար է չգիտակցել, որ ամենախոր վերլուծություներն են լինում ու դառնում ներքաղաքական կյանքի ամենաթեժ քննարկման առարկան, ու դրանց ծանոթանալ չուզելը նվազագույնը նշանակում է խոսել երևույթների մասին առանց երևույթներից տեղյակ լինելու, չհետաքրքրվել երկրի անցուդարձով:

Իսկ նրանց համար, ովքեր կալարեն ելույթը կարդալ, առաջարկում եմ այն դիտել  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (12.11.2009), Mephistopheles (12.11.2009), REAL_ist (12.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> ստեղ ինչքան հասկացա գրված է  երրորդ դեմքով, ու մեկնաբանվում է ԼՏՊ-ի խոսքերը, սրան ինչ կասես


Ընկեր, ես Լևոնի ասածների մասին եմ խոսում, բա ո՞ր դեմքով ես ուզում, որ գրեմ: Երկրորդ դեմքով գրե՞մ, դու Լևոնն ե՞ս: Ես հաստատ Լևոնը չեմ, կարծում եմ՝ դու էլ Լևոնը չես, դրա համար էլ երրորդ դեմքով եմ գրում: Դու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ հակասությունների մի ամբողջ կույտ ես հայտնաբերել, հիմա ուզում եմ, որ ցույց տաս այդ կույտը, նաև նշես, թե որոնք են այդ հակասությունները: իսկ դու ասում ես ՝ երրորդ դեմք եմ տեսնում, ես էլ եմ երրորդ դեմք տեսնում, դեսքթոփիս վրա մի նկար կա, վրան երեք աղջիկ են, տեսնում եմ երեք  դեմք՝ առաջին, երկրորդ, և վերջապես շատ կարևոր՝ երրորդ դեմք:

----------


## urartu

> Ընկեր, ես Լևոնի ասածների մասին եմ խոսում, բա ո՞ր դեմքով ես ուզում, որ գրեմ:





> ես Լևոնի մամլո խոսնակը չեմ, իմ ասածների ու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ բազմաթիվ հակասություններ կարող են լինել, դու իմ ու Լևոնի ասածների մեջ հակասություններ մի փնտրի


իսկ իմ այս գրառումը վերաբերվում էր սրան




> Kuk-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> Ասում ա, որ վատն են, բայց եթե մենք հիմա դնենք ճնշենք, էլ ավելի վատը կլինի, դրա համար չենք ճնշում, որ էլ ավելի վատին չհասցնենք, առաջնորդվում ենք պետական շահով:





> հակասությունը ստացվում է հենց քո գրառումներում, ԼՏՊ-ը ասում է, որ եթե մենք ճնշենք Սեռժին, դրանով իսկ կնպաստենք նրա դիրքերի ամրապնդմանը արեվմոտքի համար, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դա նպաստելու է սեռժի վիճակի վատացմանը, եվ ինչպես դա հասկանանք

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ իմ այս գրառումը վերաբերվում էր սրան


Ես տեսնում եմ՝ քո ասածը որին ա վերաբերում, դրանք իմ ասածներն են, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ Լևոնի ասածների մեջ ես հակասությունների էդ կույտը գտել, ես էդ կույտն եմ ուզում տեսնել, դու իմ ասածների ու Լևոնի ասածների մեջի հակասությունները ցույց մի տուր, տենց հակասություններ ես էլ կարամ ցույց տամ լիքը, որտև լիքը բաներ ես ասել եմ, որոնք հակասել են Լևոնի ասածներին, ես, էլի եմ ասում, ոչ Լևոնն եմ, ոչ էլ Մուսինյանն եմ: Եվ ասեցի նաև, որ Լևոնը տարբեր ժամանակներ տարբեր առիթներով, կախված տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում դեպքերի զարգացումներից, տարբեր բաներ ա ասել, էն ամառ ձմեռվա օրինակն էլ բերեցի, հիմա հո չե՞նք ասի, որ դրանք իրար հակասում են:
Հիմա, ևս մեկ անգամ, խնդրում եմ ցույց տաս այն՝ երկար սպասված հակասությունների կույտը:

----------


## davidus

> Գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածին նախընտրում եմ չանդրադառնալ, նույն շրջապտույտով հարյուրերորդ անգամ չանցնելու համար, միայն նշեմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթները անկախ ցանկացած վերաբերմունքից *անհնար է չգիտակցել*, որ ամենախոր վերլուծություներն են լինում ու *դառնում ներքաղաքական կյանքի ամենաթեժ քննարկման առարկան,* ու *դրանց ծանոթանալ չուզելը նվազագույնը նշանակում է խոսել երևույթների մասին առանց երևույթներից տեղյակ լինելու, չհետաքրքրվել երկրի անցուդարձով:*


իսկ անդրադառնալու կարիք էլ չկա, ես դրանք քննարկման առարկա չէի էլ դարձրել, որ դու բարի կամք դրսևորեիր ու անդրադառնայիր.... 
Չուկ ջան, օգտագործած արտահայտություններդ ճիշտ են ընդամենը որոշակի խումբ մարդկանց համար..... ցանկացած վերլուծություն, եթե իհարկե վերլուծություն է, կարելի է անել որոշակի լսարանի համար և բխեցնել սեփական նպատակներից.... ես չեմ ասում, որ այդ ելույթը կեղծ վերլուծություն է, բայց մի բան ա վերլուծել, մի այլ բան է էտ վերլուծությունը շխկացնել իշխանությունների ճակատին... 
ապեր, սերժը ինչքան էլ ք@մ@կը ճղի, չի կարա լեգիտիմ դառնա, ոչ ներսում, ոչ դրսում...... նախագահի վզին դնելը ու փաստաթղթեր դեմ տալը դեռ լեգիտիմության ճանաչում չի, այլ ընդհակառակը... շանտաժի էլ ավելի մեծ դոզաներ.... միակ մասը, որ էտ ելույթի մեջ հավանեցի "սեփական ժողովրդից լեգիտիմություն ուզելն" էր...

----------

urartu (12.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Davidus* ջան, ես չգիտեմ թե ուրիշ ոնց կարելի է անվանել պերսոնա նոն գրադա-ից ցանկալի անձի վերածվելու պրոցեսը, եթե ոչ լեգիտիմության ձեռք բերում  :Huh: 

Եվ ես մեծ հաճույքով կկարդայի ոչ թե էմոցիոնալ, այլ վերլուծական ու փաստարկված գրառումներ, հակառակ դեպքում թեմայում մնալս ու նորից ու նորից արձագանքելն ու նույն բանները կրկնելս համարում եմ աննպատակահարմար, ու ցավով, բայց իրականում մեծ ուրախությամբ առժամանակ լքում եմ չքննարկման այս ասպարեզը, ինձ նվիրելով հանրօգուտ աշխատանքի, որի արդյունքները մեր սերունդները կտեսնեն ապագայում: Շնորհակալություն  :Hi:

----------


## urartu

> Հիմա, ևս մեկ անգամ, խնդրում եմ ցույց տաս այն՝ երկար սպասված հակասությունների կույտը:


մի քանի անգամ արդեն ցույց տվել եմ, կարդա նախորդ գրառումներս, դա է իմ հակասությունների կույտը



> ես, էլի եմ ասում, ոչ Լևոնն եմ, ոչ էլ Մուսինյանն եմ: Եվ ասեցի նաև, որ Լևոնը տարբեր ժամանակներ տարբեր առիթներով, կախված տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում դեպքերի զարգացումներից, տարբեր բաներ ա ասել, էն ամառ ձմեռվա օրինակն էլ բերեցի, հիմա հո չե՞նք ասի, որ դրանք իրար հակասում են:


ես չեմ ասում, որ դու Լեվոնն ես, դու պատասխանել իմ գրառմանը, ոչ ճիշտ մեջբերելով Լեվոնի  խոսքերը, եվ դրանով իսկ հակասել ինքդ քեզ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 



> կախված տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում դեպքերի զարգացումներից,


ստեղ խոսքը գնում է նույն ժամանակահատվածի եվ նույն դեպքի մասին

----------


## Kuk

> մի քանի անգամ արդեն ցույց տվել եմ, կարդա նախորդ գրառումներս, դա է իմ հակասությունների կույտը
> 
> ես չեմ ասում, որ դու Լեվոնն ես, դու պատասխանել իմ գրառմանը, ոչ ճիշտ մեջբերելով Լեվոնի  խոսքերը, եվ դրանով իսկ հակասել ինքդ քեզ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է 
> 
> ստեղ խոսքը գնում է նույն ժամանակահատվածի եվ նույն դեպքի մասին


Ես էդ գրածդ կարդացի, այդտեղ ոչ մի հակասություն չկա:
Լավ, թեկուզ ես էս ժամանակվա մասին ասած լինեմ, դու դրել իմ ասածն ու Լևոնի ասածը դրել ես իրար կողք ու ասում ես՝ հակասություն ա:
Իսկ դու ի/նչ ես հասկանում նման դեպքում «կույտ» ասելով: Օրինակ ես հասկացել էի, որ դու գոնե մի քանի, նենց քանակով շատ հակասություններ ես հայտնաբերել, ու հեսա էդ կույտը մեշոկով բերելու ես դնես էս թեմայում, Լևոնն էլ կարդա ու փոմանի, որ տենց բան ա ասել: Սա փոխաբերական իմաստով էր, իհարկե:

----------


## davidus

> *Davidus* ջան, ես չգիտեմ թե ուրիշ ոնց կարելի է անվանել պերսոնա նոն գրադա-ից ցանկալի անձի վերածվելու պրոցեսը, եթե ոչ լեգիտիմության ձեռք բերում 
> 
> Եվ ես մեծ հաճույքով կկարդայի ոչ թե էմոցիոնալ, այլ վերլուծական ու փաստարկված գրառումներ, հակառակ դեպքում թեմայում մնալս ու նորից ու նորից արձագանքելն ու նույն բանները կրկնելս համարում եմ աննպատակահարմար, ու ցավով, բայց իրականում մեծ ուրախությամբ առժամանակ լքում եմ չքննարկման այս ասպարեզը, ինձ նվիրելով հանրօգուտ աշխատանքի, որի արդյունքները մեր սերունդները կտեսնեն ապագայում: Շնորհակալություն


ես էլ եմ հույսով որ սերունդները ըստ արժանվույն կգնահատեն արդյունքները...  :Smile: 

հա, մոռացա... ես էլ գիտեյի լեգիտիմությունը,կոպիտ ասած, արդար ընտրություններով ընտրվել ա ու իշխանություն ձևավորելը, բայց բանից դուրս ա գալիս լեգիտիմություն ձեռք բերելը  էտ լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա... պերսոնա նոն գրադա-ից ցանկալի անձի վերածվելու պրոցես  :Huh:   :Huh:

----------


## urartu

ինչու ես կպել էտ կույտ բառին

----------


## urartu

իսկ հակասություն ես քեզ ցույց, տվել եմ, ու շատ հիմնավոր կերպով, որը դու չես ուզում ընդունել

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ հակասություն ես քեզ ցույց, տվել եմ, ու շատ հիմնավոր կերպով, որը դու չես ուզում ընդունել


Իմ ուզելը ստեղ չի կարող դեր խաղալ, եթե կա հակասությունը, այն մատնանշվում է, ապա ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ ուզել կամ չուզելը: Ես հստակ ասում եմ, որ այդտեղ հակասություն չկա, ես ուզեմ, դու  կամ մեկ ուրիշը, դա դեր չի խաղա:

----------


## Kuk

> ինչու ես կպել էտ կույտ բառին


Չեմ կպել, ի սեր Աստծո, ոչ մի կույտի էլ չեմ կպել, ուզեի էլ, չէի կարող կպնել, որտև էդ կույտը դեռ չեմ էլ տեսել ու կարծում ե, որ չկա էդ կույտը: 
Կույտ բառը այս դեպքում ենթադրում է քանակ, այսինքն շատ հակասույթուններ, իսկ դու մի երկու տող բան ես գրել, որոնք հակասություններ չեն մատնանշում, ու ասում ես՝ կույտ եմ գտել, դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ, թե ի՞նչ նկատի ունես այս դեպքում «կույտ» ասելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հիմա ինձ համար ասենք դաշնակների ու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա,


Ապեր, էս նույնն ա որ ասես մատի ու "էնիքի" միջև առանձնապես տարբերություն չես տեսնում… անհանգստացնող ա ընգեր

----------

Chuk (12.11.2009), davidus (12.11.2009), Kuk (12.11.2009), Տրիբուն (12.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության
Նախագահ`
  Սերժ Սարգսյանին

ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ - ԱՌԱՋԱՐԿ

Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման և հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին Նախաստորագրված Արձանագրությունների հայերեն տեքստը անգլերենին, նաև 10.10.2009թ. Ստորագրված հայերեն տեքստին չհամապատասխանելու, էական, սկզբունքային տարբերություններ ունենալու, և ըստ այդմ *Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության կողմից երկկողմ համաձայնու-թյամբ ՀՀ-ում անցկացված վեց շաբաթյա ՆԵՐՔԻՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ աննախադեպ խաբեության արդյունքում` ներ-պետական և միջազգային իրավական առումներով, ոչ օրինական լինելու ԿԱՊԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ*

Մեծարգո Նախագահ
Ձեզ չէ, որ պետք է ասենք, որ_ ՙՇՎԵՑՑԱՐԻԱՅԻ ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆ ԳՈՐԾԵՐԻ ԴԱՇՏԱՅԻՆ ԴԵՊԱՐՏԱՄԵՆՏԸ, ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ԹՈՒՐՔԻԱՅԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆ ԳՈՐԾԵՐԻ ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՄԼՈ ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ՚_ հանդիսանում է Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման արձանագրությունների փաթեթի բաղկացուցիչ մասը. ուստի, ըստ այդմ, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության Համաձայնությամբ սահմանված ընթացակարգը պարտադիր է կատարման: Քանզի այն (հենց այնպես` ձևի համար չի սահմանված) ունի ժողովրդավարական լինելու իրավական` խորքային, սկզբունքային կարևորություն:
Հասկանալի է նաև, որ այդ փաստաթղթում չէր կարող տեղ գտնել ներքին քաղաքական խորհրդակցու-թյունների օրինական լինելու պահանջ, օրինակ` այսպիսի դրույթ. ՙպետության կողմից ներքաղաքական խորհրդակցություների ժամանակ ժողովդին պաշտոնապես խաբելը կհանգեցնի նրան, որ ինչպես ստորագրված, նույնպես և վավերացված փաստաթղթերը` ներպետական և միջազգային իրավական առումով կհամարվեն անօրինական՚:
Սակայն, որքան էլ անհավանակ, նույնքան էլ անհասկանալի է այն, որ ՀՀ-ում ներքաղաքական վեց շա-բաթյա խորհրդակցությունների ժամանակ, ինչպես հանրությունը, նույնպես և ՀՀ Հանրային խորհուրդը, Գիտու-թյունների ազգային ակադեմիան, Ազգային Ժողովը, նաև գրեթե բոլոր հասարակական կազմակերպություններն ու քաղաքական կուսակցությունները մեծ ակտիվությամբ և բուռն բանավեճերով իսկ քննարկեցին մի բան, իսկ 10.10.2009թ. պաշտոնապես Ստորագրվեց լրիվ այլ բան: Հասկանալի է, ոչ մեկի մտքով իսկ չէր անցնի նման բան, որ կասկածեին պետությանը` պաշտոնապես հրապարակված, ՀՀ-ի ու համայն Հայության համար մեծ կարևորություն ունեցող, միջազգային իրավական փաստաթղթի տեքստի իսկությանը. որպեսզի մինչև քննարկելն ու խորհրդակցելը այն հատուկ ստուգեին, համեմատեին անգլերեն և թուրքերեն տարբերակների տեքստերի հետ:
Սակայն ստորագրելուց օրեր անց, ՀՀ ԱԳՆ ինտերնետ կայքում 3 լեզուներով տեղադրված Արձանագրու-թյունների հայերեն տեքստի առաջին` հպանցիկ, իսկ ընթերցումից պարզեցինք, որ այն չի համապատասխանում Նախաստորագրված տարբերակի հայերեն տեքստին: Տեքստերի համեմատությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ այն ոչ թե անպատասխանատու, թափթված թարգմանության հետևանք է, այլ բացահայտ խաբեություն է: Այն էլ մեր ժողովրդի, նաև ՀՀ-ի ու ԼՂՀ-ի ազգային անվտագության նկատմամբ լուրջ սպառնալիքներ հարուցող, աննախադեպ հանցագործություն հադիսացող, և փաստացի` կատարված իրողություն է:
Քանի որ քաղաքական խորհրդակցությունների վեց շաբաթների ընթացքում, որպես Նախաստորագրված փաստաթուղթ է քննարկվել, ՀՀ մամուլում ՀՀ Արտգործ նախարաության կողմից պաշտոնապես հրապարակված մի նյութ, որը, մեղմ ասած, ամենևին չի համապատասխանում 10.10.2009թ. արդեն իսկ Ստորագրված փաստաթղթին: Որտեղ կան բավականին թվով դրույթներ, ձևակերպումներ որոնք բացակայում են խորհրդակցության դրված փաստաթղթերում: Ավելին, Ստորագրված տարբերակում հստակեցվել ու անվիճելի միանշանակությամբ են ներկայացվել քննարկման նյութում առկա ոչ հստակ, ուստի և իրարամերժ մեկնաբանություններ հարուցող, ազգային երկպառակտման հասցնող, բուռն անհամաձայնության ու վեճերի առարկա հանդիսացող գեթե բոլոր ձևակերպումները: Այդ հստակեցման արդյունքում էլ բացահայտվել են նաև, որոշ դրույթներում առկա (մինչ այդ թաքնված), ՀՀ Սահմանադրությանը հակասող փաստացի իրողությունը: Իսկ որոշ դեպքերում էլ ի հայտ են եկել միջազգային իրավունքն ու իրավականությունը մերժող, ու ըստ այդմ մեր ժողովրդի, ՀՀ-ի ու ԼՂՀ-ի նկատմամբ լուրջ սպառնալիքներ ստեղծող վտանգավոր ձևակերպումներ:

*Ուստի, ելնելով նրանից*, որ մեր երկում փաստորեն խաթարվել է ոչ միայն ներքին քաղաքական խոր-հրդակցությունների ամբողջ վեց շաբաթյա գործընթացը, այլև խաթարվել է իր պետության նկատմամբ մեր ժողովրդի հավատը,
*Սույնով,* դիմելով Ձեզ խնդրում եմ գործուն միջոցներ ձեռնակել մեր ժողովրդի Հավատն ու մեր երկրի Օրինականությունը վերականգնելու համար:
*
Որպես օրինականությանը նպաստող քայլեր մեր կողմից, առաջրկում ենք, այս փուլում.*

1.    Կասեցնել Արձանագրությունների Մամլո Հաղորդագրությամբ սահմանված գործընթացի հաջորդ քայլը,
2.    Հարկադրել ՀՀ Արտգործնախարարին ՀՀ մամուլում պաշտոնապես հրապարակել Արձանագրություն-ների Ստորագրված տարբերակը,
3.    Առաջիկա օրերին նշանակել Ներքին քաղաքական նոր` վեց շաբաթյա, խորհրդակցություններ:

_Մեծարգո պարոն Սարգսյան_
Օրեր անց Ձեզ, նաև Հանրային Խորհրդին կներկայացնեմ մեր կողմից տարվող Նախաստորագրված և Ստորագրված տեքստերի բոլոր դրույթները համեմատական հենքով կատարվող ընդհանուր (բավականին ծավալուն) վերլուծությունը, որը կհիմնավորի վերը նշված իրողությունը:
*Սույնով խնդրում ենք նաև, որ*
1.    Ձեր անմիջական հսկողության տակ առնել մեր կողմից 18.09.2009թ. ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազին հաս-ցեագրված ՀՀ արտգործնախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանին քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու միջնորդությունը. ըստ նոր` Ստորագրված տեքստով, բացահայտված իրողության: Նաև այն պատճառով, որ դատախազության ներկայացրած մերժումը չենք կարող բավարար համարել: Քանի որ մերժումը հիմնավորվել է նրանով, որ մեր կողմից բերված - ՙփաստարկները վերլուծական են և կրում են զուտ քաղաքական մեկնաբանություններ, ինչը ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 103-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն՚ դուրս է ՀՀ դատախազության լիազորություններից: Հարց է ծագում. եթե ոլորտը, որով զբաղվող կառույցի ղեկավարի նկատմամբ մեղադրանք է հարուցվում հենց քաղաքականությունն է, ապա ՀՀ պետական շահերի նկատմամբ սպառնալիքներ ստեղծող (իրենց բնույթով քաղաքական) գործողությունները որպես մեղադրանք ներկայացնող փաստարկներն ու դրանք հիմնավորող վերլուծությունները ի±նչ բնույթ պետք է ունենան, եթե ոչ քաղաքական: Էլ չասենք, որ 103-րդ հոդվածի 4-րդ և 3-րդ կետերն էլ սահմանում են. դա-տախազությունը ՙպետական շահերի պաշտպանության հայց է հարուցում դատարան՚ իսկ ՙդատարանում պաշտպանում է մեղադրանքը՚:
2.    Ձեր կողմից նույնպես առաջարկել Հանրային խորհրդին, ըստ հանձնաժողովների մշակել և քննարկել ՀՀ պետապարատի կողմից ՀՀ-ին և ժողովրդին սպառնացող հնարավոր վտանգները կանխելու, այն է ՀՀ ազգային – քաղաքակրթական անվտանգությունը ՀՀ պետապարատից պաշտպանելու համար կազմակերպչական միջոցներ, օրենսդրական և գործադիր մեխանիզմներ ստեղծելու խնդիրը:

21 հոկտեմբերի, 2009թ.

Խորին հարգանքով
Հանրային Խորհրդի Պաշտպանության և Ազգային
անվտանգության հանձնաժողովի անդամ,

Հիմնարար Գիտությունների
Հայկական Կենտրոնի տնօրեն   Սիմոն Կամսարական
*Կից ներկայացնում ենք.*
ՀՀ Դատախազին ուղղված դիմումը (2 էջ) ու նրան կից տրած համեմատական վերլուծությունը (7 էջ), Դատախազության պատասխանները (2 էջ) :

հ.գ.
_Դրանք ես կտեղադրեմ հաջորդ գրառումներից մեկում:_

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԽՆԴՐԵԼՈՎ՝*
> 1. ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի օրակարգ մտցնել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության, ինչպես նաև տարածաշրջանի և աշխարհի այլ երկրների համար լուրջ հետևանքներ ունեցող միջազգային - քաղաքական այս խիստ վտանգավոր գործարքի իրողությունը քննարկելու և այն դատապարտելու հարցերը: Նաև,
> 2. Միջոցներ ձեռնարկել նմանօրինակ ոտնձգությունները միջազգային քաղաքական պրակտիկայում՝ հենց ծրագրման փուլում, կանխարգելելու համար: Իսկ
> 3. ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության Խորհրդի 15 անդամ երկրներից ՆՐԱՆՑ, ՈՐՈՆՔ ԴԵՄ ԿԼԻՆԵՆ 1-ին և 2-րդ կետերի պահանջներին, առաջարկում ենք իրենց կողմից քննարկման դնել «ՑԵՂԱUՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿԱՆԽԱՐԳԵԼԵԼՈՒ ԵՎ ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՊԱՏԺԻ ՄԱUԻՆ» 1948թ. Կոնվենցիան չեղյալ հայտարարելու հարցը, որպեսզի միջազգային հանրությունը հստակ կողմնորոշվի, թե այսուհետ ՄԱԿ-ի անդամ, ո՞ր երկրի նկատմամբ, ի՞նչ քաղաքականություն որդեգրի:
> 
> Հարգանքով՝
> 
> «Ուխտ Արարատի», ՀԱՀԳԲ-ի (ԱՍԱԼԱ) ազատամարտիկների և նախկին քաղբանտարկյալների կազմակերպություն
> Երևան, 29 սեպտեմբերի, 2009 թ.


Իզուր եք խնդրում, պետք էր ՊԱՀԱՆՋԵԼ, ու եթե չանեն, պետք ա պատժել: Կարելի ա սկզբի համար մինի հացադուլներ կազմակրեպել Վաիշնգտոնում, Նյու Յորքում, Լոնդոնում, Մոսկվայում, Փարզում, Բրյուսելում, Անկարայում, Պեկինում:

----------

Kuk (12.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իզուր եք խնդրում, պետք էր ՊԱՀԱՆՋԵԼ, ու եթե չանեն, պետք ա պատժել: Կարելի ա սկզբի համար մինի հացադուլներ կազմակրեպել Վաիշնգտոնում, Նյու Յորքում, Լոնդոնում, Մոսկվայում, Փարզում, Բրյուսելում, Անկարայում, Պեկինում:


Թեմայից դուրս մի հարց տամ։ Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը որ գրում է «Պահանջում ենք», դրանից բան է՞ փոխվում։ Բոլոր դեպքերում այս իշխանությունների հետ որևէ երկխոսության ալգորիթմի ելքը զրո է լինելու։ 
Օրինակ 1. 
Աղաչագին նամակներ, որոնք բարունակում են մեծարգո, հարգելի, ձերդ գերազանցություն, պարոն Նախագահ, ցավդ տանեմ, մեռնեմ հայրենասեր հոգուդ լարերին, և այլն…

Օրինակ 2.
Ելույթ–ճառ–հայտարարություն։
Մաս առաջին։
Ինչպես և կանխատեսել էինք. տեղի են ունեցել վատ բաներ, բլա բլա բլա, բլա բլա բլա։ Սույնով ապացուցվում է, որ մենք ճիշտ էինք։
Մաս երկրորդ։ 
Եթե այսպես գնա, ապա տեղի կունենան հետևյալ վատ բաները, բլա բլա բլա, բլա բլա բլա։
Մաս երրորդ։
Ուստի պահանջում ենք. բլա բլա բլա, բլա բլա բլա.
Վերջաբան (քթի տակ)
(Մեկ է չես անելու, Սերժիկ հեռացիր)…

Իսկ ժողովուրդը հոգնած, անկապ գոռում է.
Պեռաաա՜շկիիի, տաք տաք պեռա՜շկիիի… վերջի՜ն նասկիները, դանակ–մկրատ սրե՜մ…

----------

davidus (12.11.2009), Marduk (12.11.2009), urartu (12.11.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թեմայից դուրս մի հարց տամ։ Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը որ գրում է «Պահանջում ենք», դրանից բան է՞ փոխվում։ Բոլոր դեպքերում այս իշխանությունների հետ որևէ երկխոսության ալգորիթմի ելքը զրո է լինելու։


Դե իմ ասածն էլ էտ ա էլի, քանի որ բան չի փոխվելու, գոնե բարձր գոռանք - կայֆ ա տալիս:

----------


## urartu

> Ապեր, էս նույնն ա որ ասես մատի ու "էնիքի" միջև առանձնապես տարբերություն չես տեսնում… անհանգստացնող ա ընգեր


կարող ես չանհանգստանալ,   մատի ու "էնիքի" միջև  տարբերություն կա, ու ասեմ բավականին մեծ է այդ տարբերությունը :Wink:  իսկ Հակի եվ ՀՅԴ-ի համար նմանություն ասելով ի նկատի ուեի, այսօր մեր քաղաքական դաշտում, նրանց 2 բռնած դիրքերը, 2 էլ, առանց գործնական քայլերի զբաղված են դատարկախոսությամբ

----------


## Chuk

> Թեմայից դուրս մի հարց տամ։ Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ը որ գրում է «Պահանջում ենք», դրանից բան է՞ փոխվում։ Բոլոր դեպքերում այս իշխանությունների հետ որևէ երկխոսության ալգորիթմի ելքը զրո է լինելու։


Անշուշտ կարելի է էսպիսի հզոր մտքեր գրել, ծափահարողների բանակը սակավ չի լինի, բայց էդ ընթացքում իրականությունից կտրուկ շեղված կլինես: Մասնավորապես քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատության հասնելը արդեն իսկ «փոխվելու» նշան է, իսկ մյուս հարցերին սույն թեմայում չեմ անդրադառնա: Պարզապես հակընդդեմ խոսելուց միշտ պետք է վերլուծված ու հավաստի խոսել, ծափահարողների բանակի արժանանալը հեշտ է, դժվար է ճիշտ բաներ ասելը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անշուշտ կարելի է էսպիսի հզոր մտքեր գրել, ծափահարողների բանակը սակավ չի լինի, բայց էդ ընթացքում իրականությունից կտրուկ շեղված կլինես: Մասնավորապես քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատության հասնելը արդեն իսկ «փոխվելու» նշան է, իսկ մյուս հարցերին սույն թեմայում չեմ անդրադառնա: Պարզապես հակընդդեմ խոսելուց միշտ պետք է վերլուծված ու հավաստի խոսել, ծափահարողների բանակի արժանանալը հեշտ է, դժվար է ճիշտ բաներ ասելը:


Չուկ, եթե քեզ թվում է ես կարծիք եմ հայտնում ծափեր ստանալու համար, ապա սխալվում ես։ Հակառակ պարագայում այնպիսի կարծիք կհայտնեի, որ դու ծափահարես, և ոչ թե քննադատես։ Իսկ այլ տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, ապա եթե քեզ թվում է իմ գրած կարծիքին ոչ սակավ բանակ է ծափահարելու, ուրեմն այդ ոչ սակավ բանակի մասին ՀԱԿ–ը հոգ չի տարել, և ավելին՝ թքած ունի այդ ոչ սակավ բանակի տրամադրությունների վրա։ Այսինքն ապրիորի համարում է, որ ոչ սակավ ընդդիմադիր բանակը տգետների ամբոխ է, իսկ իրենք ամենագետներ են։
Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղբանտարկյալներին։ Մեկ անգամ կարծիքս հայնտել եմ, կկրկնեմ երկրորդ անգամ. Քաղբանտարկյալների ազատության հասնելը ձեռքբերում չի, նրանք տարուց ավել նստեցին նիզաշտո տեղը, փոխարենը դուրս գալուց հետ լռեցին։ Նրանց թե նստելը, թե դուրս գալը երկրում բան չփոխեց, բացի սակավ բանակի լրացուցիչ ծափահարություններից։ Նույն կերպ նրանք կարող էին ներողություն խնդրել ու դուրս գալ, ոչ թե կեղծ հպարտության նշաններ ցույց տային, որովհետև ռեժիմը միևնույն է նրանց *կոտրեց*։

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ջան, քաղբանտարկյալներից ոչ մեկը նիզաշտո տեղը չի նստել, իրանք նստել են իրանց սկսած պրոցեսի համար, որը մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակում ա ու մինչև վերջ տանելու ա հոսքը:

Ծափերի մասին պատահական չգրեցի:
Բացատրեմ:

Ընդամենը երեք տարի առաջ բոլորը ծափ էին տալիս իշխանություններին քննադատողին, ու հենց նաև դրա համար Նիկոլենց սկսած ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շարունակած շարժումը կարողացավ իրա շուրջը հավաքել մեծ քանակի մարդկանց, որոնք հետո զտվեցին ու կուռ մնացին ամենասկզբունքայինները: Էսօր էդ ծափերի մի մասը հասնում ա ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատողներին, մեծ մասն ա հասնում, գիտե՞ս ինչի: Ոչ թե նրա համար որ նույնական են, այլ որտև էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ն ա քաղաքական դաշտի լիդերը: 

Ու էն պահից երբ էս հասարակագույն բանը կգիտակցես(ք) (հաճախ հասարակագույն բաները գիտակցելն ամենաբարդն է, որտև խորքային ուրիշ պատճառներ ե(ն)ք փնտրում), կսկսես հասկանալ պրոցեսների խորությունն ու արդյունավետությունը:

Քաղբանտարկյալների ձերբակալումը, նրանց նստացնելը պարտություն էր: Ճակատամարտը կարող է ուղեկցվի պարտություններով ու հաղթանակներով, կարևորը միշտ ոտքի վրա լինելն ու կշռադատված ոչ արկածախնդիր կերպով ճակատամարտը շարունակելն է: Այսինքն քաղբանտարկյալների ձերբակալումը, այդ կատեգորիայի առաջացումը երկրի համար ճիշտ է ամոթ էր, բայց մենք պիտի կարողանանք դրանից ոչ թե ամաչել (մենք, այդ թիմի մարդիկս), այլ նայենք որպես կատարված իրողության, սառը ու պայքարի շարունակությունը կազմակերպել այդ իրողությանը համապատասխան, ինչն էլ՝ արվեց: Ու հետո այդ նույն քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատմանը հասնելը (որոշ ժամանակ՝ կարճ ժամանակ անց մյուսներինն էլ կհասնենք) այդ ճակատամարտի հաղթական հանգրվաններից մեկն էր: Ու ընդհանրապես քաղաքականությունը արկածախնդրություն չէ ու միայն հաղթանակների դաշտ չէ, այստեղ մշտապես պետք է կարողանաս փոխզիջումների գնալ (օրինակ՝ քաղաքապետական ընտրություններ), կարևորը որ կարողանաս ստանալ այդ պահին քեզ անհրաժեշտն ու ունենաս ճակատամարտը շարունակելու ռեսուրսն ու ունակությունը:

հ.գ. Պրոցեսներին *հետևող*  յուրաքանչյուր անձ ոչ միայն գիտի, որ քաղբանտարկյալների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը չեն կոտրվել, այլև անձնական վիրավորանք է համարում ինչ-որ մեկի այդպիսի *դատարկ* մտքերը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, քաղբանտարկյալներից ոչ մեկը նիզաշտո տեղը չի նստել, իրանք նստել են իրանց սկսած պրոցեսի համար, որը մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակում ա ու մինչև վերջ տանելու ա հոսքը:


Նորից կրկնվում է։ Պրոցեսի մասին խնդրեմ, մեկ երկու բառով կասե՞ս։ Կոնկրետ քայլեր։ Նիկոլի դատական պայքարները, որտեղ Նիկոլն ու դատավորը խնդում են շիզոֆրենիկ վկաների բարբաջանքների վրա, բայց որից հետո Նիկոլին կշարունակեն նստացնել, հաշիվ չի։ [/QUOTE]




> Ծափերի մասին պատահական չգրեցի:
> Բացատրեմ:
> 
> Ընդամենը երեք տարի առաջ բոլորը ծափ էին տալիս իշխանություններին քննադատողին, ու հենց նաև դրա համար Նիկոլենց սկսած ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շարունակած շարժումը կարողացավ իրա շուրջը հավաքել մեծ քանակի մարդկանց, որոնք հետո զտվեցին ու կուռ մնացին ամենասկզբունքայինները: Էսօր էդ ծափերի մի մասը հասնում ա ՀԱԿ-ին քննադատողներին, մեծ մասն ա հասնում, գիտե՞ս ինչի: Ոչ թե նրա համար որ նույնական են, այլ որտև էս պահին ՀԱԿ-ն ա քաղաքական դաշտի լիդերը: 
> 
> Ու էն պահից երբ էս հասարակագույն բանը կգիտակցես(ք) (հաճախ հասարակագույն բաները գիտակցելն ամենաբարդն է, որտև խորքային ուրիշ պատճառներ ե(ն)ք փնտրում), կսկսես հասկանալ պրոցեսների խորությունն ու արդյունավետությունը:


Այդ «հասարակագույն» բանը իրականում դեմագոգիա է։ Որովհետև երեք տարի առաջ միամիտների մի մեծ բանակ ծափ էր տալիս ԱԽՔ–ին։ Հիմա ոչինչ չի խանգարում նրանց հայհոյել ԱԽՔ–ին։ Իհարկե բացարձակապես չեմ համեմատում, պարզապես ուզում եմ ասել, քո ծափերի տեսությունը անհիմն տեսություն է։ Քաղաքական դաշտ Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի։




> Քաղբանտարկյալների ձերբակալումը, նրանց նստացնելը պարտություն էր: Ճակատամարտը կարող է ուղեկցվի պարտություններով ու հաղթանակներով, կարևորը միշտ ոտքի վրա լինելն ու կշռադատված ոչ արկածախնդիր կերպով ճակատամարտը շարունակելն է: Այսինքն քաղբանտարկյալների ձերբակալումը, այդ կատեգորիայի առաջացումը երկրի համար ճիշտ է ամոթ էր, բայց մենք պիտի կարողանանք դրանից ոչ թե ամաչել (մենք, այդ թիմի մարդիկս), այլ նայենք որպես կատարված իրողության, սառը ու պայքարի շարունակությունը կազմակերպել այդ իրողությանը համապատասխան, ինչն էլ՝ արվեց: Ու հետո այդ նույն քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատմանը հասնելը (որոշ ժամանակ՝ կարճ ժամանակ անց մյուսներինն էլ կհասնենք) այդ ճակատամարտի հաղթական հանգրվաններից մեկն էր: Ու ընդհանրապես քաղաքականությունը արկածախնդրություն չէ ու միայն հաղթանակների դաշտ չէ, այստեղ մշտապես պետք է կարողանաս փոխզիջումների գնալ (օրինակ՝ քաղաքապետական ընտրություններ), կարևորը որ կարողանաս ստանալ այդ պահին քեզ անհրաժեշտն ու ունենաս ճակատամարտը շարունակելու ռեսուրսն ու ունակությունը:
> 
> հ.գ. Պրոցեսներին *հետևող*  յուրաքանչյուր անձ ոչ միայն գիտի, որ քաղբանտարկյալների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը չեն կոտրվել, այլև անձնական վիրավորանք է համարում ինչ-որ մեկի այդպիսի *դատարկ* մտքերը:


Քաղբանտարկյալների ձերբակալումը չէր պարտություն։ Պարտությունը էդքան բանից հետո հանրահավաքների նույն ֆորմատով շարունակումն էր, պարտությունը իշխանությունների հետ հաշվի նստելն էր, պարտությունը իշխանությունների խաղերին մասնակցելն էր։ Ու թող ինչ–որ մեկի մտքերը դատարկ լինեն, իսկ ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայիս «պահանջներն» ու «հայտարարությունները» լինեն բովանդակալից։ Նորից կրկնում եմ, եթե համարվում է, որ Հայաստանում գոյություն ունի քաղաքականություն, ապա ես այլևս չեմ քննարկելու դրանից բխող բոլոր մտքերը։

----------

davidus (12.11.2009), Բիձա (29.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Վիշապ*, հրաշալի ծանոթ լինելով այս հարցում կարծրացած պատկերացումներիդ, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակելու *չ*քննարկումը ու նույն շրջապտույտի մեջ ընկնելը: ՀԱԿ քայլերը տեսնելու համար առաջարկում եմ մասնավորապես կարդալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երեկվա ելույթը, ծանոթանալ մարզային ու շրջանային կառույցների աշխատանքներին, կենտրոնական գրասենյակի գործունեությանը: Ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի որ ամենն արդեն իսկ ասվել է, մնում է, որ ասվածն ընկալվի  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ*, հրաշալի ծանոթ լինելով այս հարցում կարծրացած պատկերացումներիդ, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակելու *չ*քննարկումը ու նույն շրջապտույտի մեջ ընկնելը: ՀԱԿ քայլերը տեսնելու համար առաջարկում եմ մասնավորապես կարդալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի երեկվա ելույթը, ծանոթանալ մարզային ու շրջանային կառույցների աշխատանքներին, կենտրոնական գրասենյակի գործունեությանը: Ավելացնելու ոչինչ չունեմ, քանի որ ամենն արդեն իսկ ասվել է, մնում է, որ ասվածն ընկալվի


Չուկ, մի բան ավելացնեմ ու պրծ։ Եթե գոնե տեսականորեն համարում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ–ը քաղաքական պայքար է մղում, սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, ապա պետք չի մոռանալ, որ քաղաքական պայքարի գլխավոր անկյունաքարը քաղաքական ուժի վարկանիշն է։ Այնպես որ լայն զանգվածների կարծիքի հետ հաշվի չնստող ուժը դատապարտված է ձախողման։ Իսկ իշխանությունների բացասական վարկանիշի վրա վարկանիշ կառուցելը կրկին արդարացված չի, որովհետև այս իշխանությունները ուժով են եկել իշխանության, հետևաբար էն գլխից թքած ունեն ժողովդրի կարծիքի վրա, վերջին վարյանտ էլ կրակում են։

----------

davidus (12.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մի բան ավելացնեմ ու պրծ։ Եթե գոնե տեսականորեն համարում ենք, որ ՀԱԿ–ը քաղաքական պայքար է մղում, սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, ապա պետք չի մոռանալ, որ քաղաքական պայքարի գլխավոր անկյունաքարը քաղաքական ուժի վարկանիշն է։ Այնպես որ լայն զանգվածների կարծիքի հետ հաշվի չնստող ուժը դատապարտված է ձախողման։ Իսկ իշխանությունների բացասական վարկանիշի վրա վարկանիշ կառուցելը կրկին արդարացված չի, որովհետև այս իշխանությունները ուժով են եկել իշխանության, հետևաբար էն գլխից թքած ունեն ժողովդրի կարծիքի վրա, վերջին վարյանտ էլ կրակում են։


ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր ունի շատ բարձ վարկանիշ, ակտիվ աշխատում է հասարակության՝ առաջին հերթին իրեն անդամագրված քաղաքացիների հետ, լսում նրանց կարծիքը, ուղղորդվում նաև դա հաշվի առնելով: Որպես ՀԱԿ ակտիվի հանդիպումների մասնակցած մարդ ասեմ, որ ՀԱԿ համախոհների (~20 հազար քաղաքացի) մեծ մասը ընդունում են ընտրված քաղաքական կուրսը, եթե անգամ ունեն որոշակի անհամաձայնություններ:

Քաղաքական ուժի ճիշտ քայլեր անելու համար նաև անհրաժեշտ է չտրվել լայն մասաների պահանջներին, եթե դրանք բերելու են վատ հետևանքների, կարողանալ դիմագրավել նաև այդ պոռթկումներին (մասնավորապես խփենք, ջարդենք, գրավենք, հոշոտենք, հայ-դատ, մեռիր, սատկիր, կտրենք, փշրենք, ոչ մի թիզ հող և այլն):

----------

Rammer (13.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր ունի շատ բարձ վարկանիշ, ակտիվ աշխատում է հասարակության՝ առաջին հերթին իրեն անդամագրված քաղաքացիների հետ, լսում նրանց կարծիքը, ուղղորդվում նաև դա հաշվի առնելով: Որպես ՀԱԿ ակտիվի հանդիպումների մասնակցած մարդ ասեմ, որ *ՀԱԿ համախոհների (~20 հազար քաղաքացի) մեծ մասը ընդունում են ընտրված քաղաքական կուրսը*, եթե անգամ ունեն որոշակի անհամաձայնություններ:
> 
> Քաղաքական ուժի ճիշտ քայլեր անելու համար նաև անհրաժեշտ է չտրվել լայն մասաների պահանջներին, եթե դրանք բերելու են վատ հետևանքների, կարողանալ դիմագրավել նաև այդ պոռթկումներին (մասնավորապես խփենք, ջարդենք, գրավենք, հոշոտենք, հայ-դատ, մեռիր, սատկիր, կտրենք, փշրենք, ոչ մի թիզ հող և այլն):


Չուկ, հիշեցնում եմ՝ մեր պետության բնակչությունը վերջին տվյալներով 3 միլիոն 200 հազար մարդ է, եթե համարենք որ հալալ կեսին ուղարկել ենք խոպան, ապա մնում է միլիոնուկես, դրանից էլ անչափ կոպիտ հաշվարկով հանում ենք անչափահասներին, ու անմեղսունակներին, ապա գոնե մի միլիոն մնում է։ Ըստ քեզ ՀԱԿ–ի համախոհները ընդհամենը 20 հազար են, ու դեռ նրանց մեծ մասն է ընդունում ընտրված քաղաքական կուրսը… քաղաքկան կուրս!!!  :Shok:  Հայաստանում!!! Հիշեցնում եմ, Հայաստանում նախագահական ընտրություններ տեղի չեն ունեցել, տեղի է ունեցել իշխանության զավթում, ժողովդրին խաբելու, ճնշելու և ահաբեկելու միջոցով։ *Ի՞նչ քաղաքական կուրս* Ախտունգ, ախտունգ… ուշքի եկեք։

----------

davidus (13.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

*«Սոված էինք, կերանք»*



> «Աղջիկ ջան, դուք քսենոֆոբիա եք քարոզում մեր երկրում, խնդրում եմ դուրս եկեք մեր տարածքից»,-ԱԺ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի հարցին, թե ինչու են հրաժարվել տպագրել իրենց պատվիրած պաստառները, պատասխանեց «Բիզնես սթայլ» ՍՊԸ մենեջեր Տատյանա Սաֆոնովան:
> 
> Այս կազմակերպությունը երկու օր առաջ պատգամավորից ընդունել էր պաստառներ տպագրելու պատվեր, ստացել 20 հազար դրամ գումար եւ խոստացել մի քանի օրում տպագրել 5 պաստառ:
> 
> Հաջորդ օրը պատվեր ընդունած աշխատակցուհին զանգահարել է պատգամավորին եւ ասել, որ իրենց տնօրենը չի թույլատրում քաղաքական պաստառներ տպել:
> 
>  «Եկեք, ձեր փողը տարեք»,-տեղեկացրել են Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին: Նկատենք, որ պաստառների բովանդակությունը բոլորովին քսենոֆոբիայի հետ կապ չունի' « ՍԴ-ն հանցակիցն է 1996 թվականից կեղծվող ընտրությունների», «ՍԴ նախագահ Գագիկ Հարությունյան, չչարաշահես պաշտոնդ, պահանջում ենք հրաժարական», «Սերժ Սարգսյանի շքախմբի անդամ, բավ է չարաշահես ժողովրդի համբերությունը», «Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններ+ մադրիդյան սկզբունքներ = նոր հայրենազրկման»:
> 
> «Իրենք, փաստորեն, իմ միջոցառումը ձախողել են, որովհետեւ այսօր պաստառները պատրաստ չեն, եթե պատվերը չընդունեին, ես կտանեի ուրիշ տպարան»,-«Ա1+»-ին  ասաց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (13.11.2009), murmushka (13.11.2009), urartu (14.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հիշեցնում եմ՝ մեր պետության բնակչությունը վերջին տվյալներով 3 միլիոն 200 հազար մարդ է......


Գրածումս փոքրիկ շտկում անեմ, չանդրադառնալով գրառմանդ «էությանը»: Ոչ թե ՀԱԿ համախոհների, այլ ՀԱԿ գաղփարական ու ակտիվ համախոհների, որը բնակչության ամենաակտիվ զանգվածն է ու շարժիչ ուժը: Մնացած գրածներիդ հանգիստ չեմ անդրադառնում, նոր ասելիք չունենալու պատճառով: Ամենն արդեն բազմիցս ասված է  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ո՞ր թվերի հետ ես
> Իսլամական կոնֆերանսում Իրանը իրոք գերիշխող դիրքեր ունի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը չի կարող ամբողջ մահմեդական աշխարհի վրա հարձակվել: Եթե այդքան հեշտ լիներ, *էլ Իսրայելը իր ինչի՞ն էր պետք,*  հենա կխփեր ու հանգիստ կյանքը կվայելեր:
> 
> *Բարի գիշեր, Էլմո ջան:*


Երկրների տեղերը կոպտորեն շփոթված է,

----------


## Norton

*Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի խորհուրդը*



> «Թող ուշադիր կարդան Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը»
> 
>  Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ակտիվի ժողովում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին դեմ որոշ ուժեր չեն հասկացել, իսկ ոմանք էլ, մասնավորապես' ՀՅԴ-ն այն ընկալել է ի պաշտպանություն Սերժ Սարգսյանի: «Պետք է ընդամենը ուշադիր կարդալ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը: Եթե ինչ-որ բան չի հասկացվում, նորից թող կարդան»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում խորհուրդ տվեց Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը Զուրաբյանը համարում է ոչ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի կամ որեւէ մեկի պաշտպանություն, այլ պատասխանատվության ճիշտ բաշխում. «Այնպես չստացվի, որ որոշ մարդիկ, ովքեր մեղսակից են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների գործընթացին' Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Վարդան Օսկանյանը, ՀՅԴ, որոնք այս գործընթացի մաս են կազմել, որոնք ամեն ինչ արել են, որ այդ գործընթացը հասարակությունից թաքցնելու համար, մնան անպատասխան»:
> 
> Գործնականում ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում Քոչարյանի եւ Օսկանյանի պատասխանատվություն կրելը. «Խոսքը քաղաքական պատասխանատվության մասին է: Դրա համար չեն կախում, օրենքով սահմանված պատիժներ կան: Ժողովուրդը պետք է իմանա իր ղեկավարների քաջագործությունները»:
> 
> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը կիսո՞ւմ է Վարդան Օսկանյանի այն տեսակետը, թե յուրաքանչյուր իշխանություն պատասխանատու է իր քայլերի համար. «Այդ դեպքում հարց է առաջանում. ինչո՞ւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Վարդան Օսկանյանը Ցեղասպանության հարցը դարձրեցին պետական քաղաքականության անկյունաքար,  քաղաքական սակարկության առարկա, ինչո՞ւ թուրքերի համար հնարավորություն ստեղծեցին պատմություն ուսումնասիրող միջկառավարական հանձնաժողով ստեղծել, ինչո՞ւ նրանք գաղտնի բանակցություններ սկսեցին Թուրքիայի առաջարկների հիման վրա' հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման ծրագրի, որն այսօր շարունակում է Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Մեզ համար որեւէ տարբերություն չկա Սերժ Սարգսյանի, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Վարդան Օսկանյանի միջեւ: Նրանք,ըստ էության, նույն վարչախումբն ենք»:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------


## Լեռնցի

ՀՀ արգործնախարարին` 
Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին
ՀՀ քաղաքացի`               
Սիմոն Կամսարականից
Հասցե` Երևան, Հր. Ներսիսյան 1, բն. 122,
Հեռ. 28 - 36 - 89
Հայ - թուրքական հարաբերությունները կարգավորել 
հավակնող փաստաթղթերի փաթեթի ձևավորման և 
ըստ այդմ ընթացող գործընթացում ծագած հարցերի 
  ԿԱՊԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ

*Ա Ռ Ա Ջ Ա Ր Կ*
Վստահ ենք. տեղյակ եք, որ սեպտեմբերի 18-ին դիմել ենք ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազին ձեր նկատմամբ քրեական գործ հարուցելու հայցադիմումով` ձեր կողմից մեր երկրի սահմանադրական կարգին, ինչպես և ՀՀ պաշտպանությանը, պաշտպանվածությանն ու ազգային անվտանգությանը սպառնացող, ձեր կողմից ի պաշտոնե կատարած մի շարք հանցագործ գործողությունների մեղադրանքով:
Դատախազության կողմից կատարվելիք նախաքննությանը մեր կողմից նպաստելու, ինչպես և Հանրային Խորհրդում նույնպես ձեզ ներկայացված մեղադրանքները քննարկելու համար կարևոր ենք տեսնում` ձեր իսկ շահերից ելնելով` գործին առնչվող որոշ` խիստ կարևոր իրողություններ ճշտելու համար, ձեզ առաջարկել հետևյալ հարցերը. ակնկալելով ստանալ գրավոր և հստակ պատասխաններ:

*ՀԱՐՑԵՐՆ ԵՆ.*
1.	Ու՞ մ կողմից, ե՞ րբ և որ՞ տեղ են Նախաստորագրվել Արձանագրությունները, նաև ՙժամանակա-ցույց՚ կոչվող հավելվածը:
2.	Ու՞ մ կողմից է կազմվել ՙժամանակացույցը՚, ե՞ րբ է այն համաձայնեցվել, ո՞ մ կողմից, և ե՞ րբ է կցվել Արձանագրություններին:
3.	Ո՞ վ է կազմել ՙՄամլո Հաղորդագրությունը՚, ե՞ րբ և ի՞ նչ (արտգործնախարարի, Կառավության, թե ՀՀ Նախագահի) մակարդակով է այն համաձայնեցվել. և ինչպե՞ ս` գրավո՞ ր, թե՞  բանավոր:
4.	Պաշտոնապես հրապարակված ՙՄամլո Հաղորդարկություն՚ կոչվող փաստաթղթի վերջում ի՞ նչու են բացակայում դա ստորագրողների անուններն ու պաշտոնները:
5.	Ի՞ նչով, քաղաքական ի՞ նչպիսի հանգամանքներց ելնելով է, նաև ներպետական, տարածաշրջանային կամ միջազգային աշխարհաքաղական ինչպիս՞ ի իրողություներով է պայ-մանավորված, 2007-ից գաղտնի բանակցություններով սկսված` Շվեցարիա - Հայաստան - Թուրքիա եռակողմ գործունեությունը 2009-ի օգոստոսի 31-ին գաղտնազերծելը: Ինչո՞ վ է պայմանավորված ամբողջ գործընթացը հենց սեպտեմբերի 1-ից ընթացքի մեջ դնելու հաշվարկը` ընտրությունը, նաև Ժամանակացույցում նշված ժամկետները:
6.	Որտե՞ ղ և ու՞ մ կողմից է պահպանվում 2007 - 2009 թթ. գաղտնի բանակցությունների սղա-գրությունները` Մայր օրինակը, նաև դրա երկու պատճեններն ու հայերեն և թուրքերեն թարգմա-նությունները: Ովքե՞ ր են` ընթացս, ստորագրել այդ սղագրությունների տակ:
7.	Ու՞ մ կողմից և ի՞ նչ է որոշված, թե որքա՞ ն ժամանակ են գաղտնի մնալու բանակցությունների սղագրությունները: Ե՞ րբ են դրանք գաղտնազերծվելու. ի՞ նչ կարգով, նաև ինպե՞ ս են պաշտո-նապես ներկայացվելու Հայաստանի, Թուրքիայի և Միջազգային հանրություններին:
8.	Ունեցե՞ լ եք արդյոք ՀՀ Նախագահի Հանձնարարականը, ինչպես և Համաձայնությունը կամ Հրահանգը 31.08.2009թ. Մամլո Հաղորդագրությունը տարածելու և Արձանագրությունները պաշտոնապես հրապարակելու համար: Եթե ունեցել եք, ապա դրանք բանավոր էին, թե՞  գրա-վոր:
9.	ՀՀ Նախագահը` 2009թ. օգոստոսի 30-ի դրությամբ, ունեցե՞ լ է արդյոք Մամլո Հաղորդագրության և Նախաստորագրված Արձանագրությունների տեքստերը (երեք լեզուներով), և ո՞ ր. ա) Նախաստորագրված (1.09.2009թ. հրապարակված), թե  բ) Ստորագրված (10.10.2009թ. ստո-րագրված) տարբերակով:
10.	Ինչու՞  մինչ այսօր պաշտոնապես չեք հրապարակում Ստորագրված և ձեր կողմից` արտգործ-նախարի կնիքով կնքված Արձանագրությունները: Այն դեպքում, երբ հենց այդ փաստաթղթերն են, որ ըստ Մալմլո Հաղորդագրություն կոչվող փաստաթղթի սահմանված կարգի, առաջիկայում` վավերացման կամ մերժման համար, պետք է քննարկի ՀՀ Ազգային Ժողովը: 
11.	Ինչու՞  մեր հանրությանը պաշտոնապես` հրապարակավ, չեք ներկայացնում Ստորագրված Արձանագրությունները: Որո՞ նք են պաշտոնապես հրապարակելուց հրաժարվելու պատճառներն ու ձեր հիմնավորումները:

Ցանկալի է, որ պատասխանը ուղարկեք ոչ միայն ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազին, այլև ՀՀ Հանրային Խորհրդին. ինձ կարող եք ընդամենը տեղեկացնել, թե երբ եք այն ուղարկել և ում:
Պատասխան չստանալու պարագայում, ելնելով *ՙՉպատասխանելն էլ պատասխան է,* այն էլ ոչ պակաս հիմնավոր ու խոսուն՚ հայտնի սկզբունքից, իրավունք ենք վերապահում մեզ ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազին, նաև Հանրային Խորհրդին ներկայացնել ըստ այդմ արվելիք մեր եզրահանգումները, որպես մեր կողմից ձեզ ներկայացված մեղադրանքների *նոր հիմնավորումներ:*

*3 նոյեմբերի 2009թ.*ՀՀ քաղաքացի,
ՀՀ Հանրային Խորհրդի Պաշտպանության և Ազգային 
անվտանգության հանձնաժողովի անդամ,

Հիմնարար Գիտությունների 
Հայկական Կենտրոնի տնօրեն				
*Սիմոն Կամսարական*

----------

Բիձա (08.01.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Չգիտեմ արդյոք կարդացել եք թոշակառու Անդրանիկ Բաբախանյանի ԲԱՑ ՆԱՄԱԿ–ը ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ։
Ով չի կարդացել խնդրեմ։

հատված՝ 



> ...բազմաթիվ  անգամ անարդյունք խնդրել եմ ԱԳՆ տրամադրել ինձ արձանագրությունների հայերեն և անգլերեն տեքստերի նույնականության մասին փաստաթղթի պատճեն: Բայց այդպիսի փաստաթուղթ չկա: Նույնականությունը չփորձեցին և չկարողացան հատկացնել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ արձանագրությունների հայերեն թարգմանությունը կեղծված էր ԱԳՆ  կողմից...

----------

Rammer (09.01.2010), Բիձա (08.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Արամ Կարապետյան. «Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է երկիրն առաջ տանել մկան խելքով»* ճճճճճճճ
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների դեմ ՀՅԴ կազմակերպած հանրահավաքի ժամանակ «Նոր ժամանակներ» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանը նշել է, որ իրենք ուզում են հասկանալ, թե ՍԴ-ն մասնակի՞ց է այս խայտառակությանը, թե՞ ոչ, Գագիկ Հարությունյանը հասկանո՞ւմ է, թե ինչ է անհրաժեշտ անել, թե՞ ինչպես միշտ անում է այն, ինչ ասում է իշխանությունը։
> 
> -Իշխանություն, որը միամտորեն մտել է այս խաղի մեջ և չգիտի, թե ինչպես դուրս գա։ *Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է երկիրն առաջ տանել մկան խելքով։ 2010-ը վագրի տարի է, և պետք է առաջ շարժվել վագրի ցատկերով,-ասել է Արամ Կարապետյանը։*


Հունվար 11, 2010 18:19
հղում






> *Հրայր Կարապետյան. «Մեր պայքարը մտել է վճռական փուլ»
> *
> Ելույթ ունենալով Շահումյանի արձանի հարակից տարածքում հրավիրված հանրահավաքում՝ ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչ Հրայր Կարապետյանը նշել է, որ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններն այժմ առավել վտանգավոր են դառնում։ *Նա ասել է, որ այժմ իրենց պայքարը մտել է վճռական փուլ։ Հ. Կարապետյանը հայտարարել է՝ այս հանրահավաքը պետք է ապացուցի, որ հայ ժողովուրդը չի կորցրել իր զգոնությունը։*
> 
> ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչը տեղեկացրել է, որ նույն ժամանակահատվածում Սփյուռքում նույնպես կազմակերպվել են նմանատիպ գործողություններ։


հղում

----------


## Ambrosine

Ֆոտոռեպորտաժ «Ոչ»–ի հանրահավաքից և ջահերով երթից՝

հղում

----------


## C i S c 0

Բարև բոլորին: Ես ինչ ճիշտա նորեմ ԱԿՈՒՄԲ-ում, պետք է նշեմ որ շատ դուրս եկավ, շատ լավ ա կազմակերպված ու սաղ լավա մի խոսքով, անցնեմ ավելի լավա բուն ես տեմային... ինչ որ ճիշտա թեմայի բոլոր նամակները չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը ես թեմայի շուրջ...
Իմ կարծիքով սահմանի բացումը դա լավ է կամ վատ կլինի մենք կիմանանք բացվելւց հետո և բացի դրանից դա կախված է նաև  հենց մեզանից, որ մեր կառավարությունը խելոք լինի ու կարողանա ճիշտ օգտագործի դա ինձ թվումա մեր համար շատել լավ կլնի...(իհարկե իմա ասացի մեջ նախապայմենը բացարությամբ...)

----------


## Rammer

*Թե ինչպես Նալբանդյնաը հորթի տակը գտավ այն ինչ այս մի քանի ամիս փնտրում էր*

Հունվարի 22-ին տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսին լրագրողները Հայաստանի արտգործնախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանին հարցրել են, թե այդուհանդերձ, հնարավոր համարո՞ւմ է հայ-թուրքական գործընթացի ձախողումը:

“Եթե իհարկե Թուրքիան պատրաստ չէ եւ պատրաստ չլինի գնալ արձանագրությունների վավերացմանը, եթե շարունակի, *ինչպես անում է մինչ այսօր, նախապայմանների լեզվով խոսել*, ինչ որ կապակցվածություններ անել, եւ իհարկե խոչընդոտել այս ամբողջ առաջընթացը այս գործընթացում, այո, իհարկե: Այսինքն որեւէ մեկը, որեւէ գործընթացի մեջ չի կարող 100 տոկոս ինչ որ ասել, այսպես կլինի, թե այնպես կլինի: Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում այդպիսի կանխատեսումներ անել, ինչպես որ Չերչիլն էր ասում, որ այն գործիչների նման, երբ ասում է 6 ամիս հետո այսինչը կլինի, հետո 6 ամիս հետո սկսում են բացատրել ինչու դա չեղավ', ասում է Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանը:

Լրագիր

Արձանագրությունները հրապարակելու պահից սկսած ողջ իշխանական "էլիտան", իր մանր մունր ստրուկնների և մտավորականների հետ միաբերան կրկնում էին թե նախապայամններ չկա: Այսօր պարզվում է որ մինչ այսօր թուրքաին նախապայամննորի լեզվով է խոսում:

----------

Աբելյան (23.01.2010)

----------

